# Lister Clinic London......



## Donna82

Has anyone shared or currently sharing or even thinking bout sharing at Lister Clinic in London?

Would be grateful of any info etc

I have my initial consultation there on 8th Feb


----------



## Jet

Hi Donna
Good luck for the 8th feb,  at the moment I am in 2 minds I am considering the Lister and Serum in Greece as I need donor eggs.
We did have a chat with Lister when we went along to the Fertility show in November they gave me some bump....
they seem nice and organised, the only thing that puts me off slightly is in the UK clinics are only allowed to put 1 embryo back however if you go abroad they put back 2 or 3 embryos.....
Would love to hear how you got on
take care
Jet


----------



## Donna82

Hi Jet
Thanks for your reply. 
I originally applied at Bourne Hall in Cambridge but they have messed me about with responses and have now been waiting over a month for a reply dispute numorous messages and emails, so I decided to go to Lister who have been great and organised an appointment as soon as I spoke to them.
I must admit I haven't looked into treatment abroad as it would be difficult to travel and sort out my children.
I'm hopeful we will be accepted but at the same time really worried we will be turned down as egg share/ ivf is our last chance  
I hope you come to a decision soon and treatment is successful, would be great to know what you decide


----------



## Journey99

I had my first consultation with Lister today. They are very organised and so friendly! I'm pleased we chose them. Unfortunately my BMI is slightly too high so I've been sent off for 4 weeks to lose as much as I can (12lbs is the goal). 

Jet - they told me today they put 2 embryos back. I heard they put 3 back if you are over 40.


----------



## Donna82

Hi journey.....thanks for that, 

it's good to hear they are organised and friendly.

My bmi is also slightly raised but I've been working on that so hopefully by the time I go in I'll be ok.....

How much info did they give you about when you would find out if you have been accepted etc,,, not quite sure what to expect tht day.

Good luck with your weight loss


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Has anyone shared or currently sharing or even thinking bout sharing at Lister Clinic in London?
> 
> Would be grateful of any info etc
> 
> I have my initial consultation there on 8th Feb


We have our initial consultation 15th Feb *excited scream*

What made you go with the Lister? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts/opinions on that particular clinic...

xx


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> I had my first consultation with Lister today. They are very organised and so friendly! I'm pleased we chose them. Unfortunately my BMI is slightly too high so I've been sent off for 4 weeks to lose as much as I can (12lbs is the goal).


Great to hear they are organised and friendly - so far we have only spoken to them on the phone but they were so much more informative and forthcoming than the LWC.

May I ask what the BMI criteria was?

Thanks, Laura xx


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Jet - they told me today they put 2 embryos back. I heard they put 3 back if you are over 40.


I didn't realise they put 2 embryos back - I was under the impression it was 1, and 2 if you over 40?


----------



## Donna82

Hi dingle 123.......

I looked into them and also Bourne Hall Cambridge......

Went with them due to success rates etc and good reviews I saw regarding them...

I was told over the phone and it's in the paperwork that you Bmi has to be below 30.....

Good luck for the 13th, I can't wait till my appointment now im so excited


----------



## dingle123

The waiting for the appointment is torture isn't it!!!  

My partner has a colleague who begins her injections this week - I am so envious!!!  *tick tock tick tock*


----------



## Journey99

Currently the HFEA are trying to change it to one to limit multiple births but it's still 2 at Lister. 

They told me at the consultation I was accepted as soon as my BMI was below 30. 

Allow 3 hours for first consultation as it really takes that long. DH did his sample and they give you the results 15 mins later. (amazing) Then we spoke to Dr Thum, really lovely man. He explains the whole process and goes over your medical history. I did my hormone test prior so he had those results handy. After that I had my internal scan. Sonographer was so friendly and let me watch. She explained what she was looking for and reassured me it was all good. Then we met with the counsellor to discuss legalities of egg donation etc. then we met with the nurse who helps match you with a recipient. She tells you the timeline you can expect. She also goes through the protocol and what it entails. The dr tells you also. If at this point your BMI is ok and you've passed every stage they then send you for blood tests for chromosomes ie if you are a CF carrier etc. 
It takes 4-6 weeks for the results. During this time they would put you on the pill to regulate your cycle until they find a match. 

I'm really happy with them especially how caring and helpful they have been. 

Off to weight watchers tonight...12lbs in 4 weeks?! I can do it!!! I've got good enough motivation


----------



## dingle123

Wow, ^ thanks for the informative post, Journey!

Good luck on ww - of course you can do it!!  Are you tracking online or just writing it down?  I did the new pro points system last April and lost 7lbs on it..but I joined the message boards and tracked it all there... (I am obv the kind of person that needs online support buddies hahah)

Keep drinking the water and enjoy all the 'free' foods


----------



## Journey99

I'm going whole hog! Meetings, app, online etc!!


----------



## Donna82

Wow Journey thanks for that, as dingle123 says very informative.

My other half has already done his sample and I've also done amh etc so only need scan on day and then obviously bloods for chromosomes etc....

I can't wait now.....as dingle123 says the wait is torture :/


----------



## natclare

Hi - Just thought I'd jump in here to let you know that I am currently cycling at the Lister (I am freezing my half, sharing the other). I was recommended the Lister by others and, although I have nothing to compare it to, I can say they really are fantastic. They are very busy but also friendly and have so much time for you. Also, if you need it, they offer free counselling which is important if you are planning to egg share. Good luck x


----------



## dingle123

natclare said:


> Hi - Just thought I'd jump in here to let you know that I am currently cycling at the Lister (I am freezing my half, sharing the other). I was recommended the Lister by others and, although I have nothing to compare it to, I can say they really are fantastic. They are very busy but also friendly and have so much time for you. Also, if you need it, they offer free counselling which is important if you are planning to egg share. Good luck x


We are off to a seminar tonight @ the LWC just to compare and contrast...but I don't think I have seen any negative feedback for the Lister as yet! When will you be trying? xx


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> as dingle123 says the wait is torture :/


Yeppers! I am hoping my AF is on its way this week as I am feeling very snipey..teehee.

I just want to get a yay or a nay re egg sharing so we know what our options are going forward. *tick tock tick tock*


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> I'm going whole hog! Meetings, app, online etc.!!


Good for you! How many points are you on? I started counting today (you've inspired me!)

I'm on 29 and usually always use up my weekly extra allowance..


----------



## Donna82

Well had my Amh etc bloods done today......

1 step closer to knowing if we gonna be accepted for egg share


----------



## dingle123

Yay!


----------



## Donna82

I can't wait.......other half must think I'm mad but the not knowing if we gonna be accepted yet is doing my head in.

It's even worse not having people to talk to bout it :/


----------



## Journey99

Dingle- I'm on 28 points. I am going to try not to use my weeklies. I'm slightly worried as I've not been eating all my points the past few days. I know they tell you to eat them all as eating too little doesn't help you lose weight either. Well I suppose it would but would take a long time. I'm just so determined to drop these 12lbs.


----------



## natclare

@Dingle123 All I can say again regarding the Lister is that I met a lot of FF single ladies at a meet up and asked almost all of them where they had had treatment. I met one lady - heavily pregnant at the time - who had done IVF at a fair few places with average experiences. She told me quote unquote "the Lister was like a holiday camp in comparison". I never shopped around as my allocated doctor at the Lister was amazing, I was very impressed with the counselling (I have a tricky home situation with my BF who doesn't want children) and, going through the whole process now (I'm due EC on Saturday or Monday) every appointment has been done professionally. Also they have TIME for you which I really found excellent - any questions you have, you just ask and they are very very patient. 

Re "when will I be trying" - no idea! I'm not in a position to just yet but hopefully children will be part of my life in a few years. We'll see.

N x


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> I can't wait.......other half must think I'm mad but the not knowing if we gonna be accepted yet is doing my head in.
> 
> It's even worse not having people to talk to bout it :/


Assume you're keeping it private from family/friends etc?

What's the waiting time now to find out? xx


----------



## Donna82

Yep we have only told 1 or 2 people but it's hard as they all pregnant etc and don't quite understand what we are going through.....

We have our appointment on the 8th feb, and as Ill have already had my Amh etc done and other half had his counts done we hoping to find out then if we accepted...obviously as long as all chromosomes bloods etc come back ok....

Someone has mentioned bout Clinic writing to Gp but I wasn't told this by my clinic so just don't know :/


----------



## dingle123

Feb 8 will be here before you know it


----------



## dingle123

Btw I get the not telling people thing.  A few friends know but no one in our family (as yet)

I have a big mouth and will probably blurt it out at some point, but as a lesbian couple our families are already struggling to get their heads around the fact we are trying to get pregnant at all...using donor sperm etc etc.  Meh.


----------



## Donna82

We haven't told any family yet especially not keen on telling my mum....we aren't very close and she can be rather negative......

You should tell them....instead of 2 shocks to get over they will just have 1 big one lol.....

Either way it's yours and your partners decision....whether you are a lesbian couple or a straight couple, as long as its what you both want and it makes you happy then everyone should support you 

I just wanna get started now


----------



## dingle123

Hhaha you are right - get it all out in the open.  tbh we had a disastrous evening/conversation with my parents a few weeks ago which really shook me up and I'm not really over it.  So for now I keep  

End of the day we may not even be accepted onto the programme so I'll wait for some 'actual' news before I start the information overload with them!

Roll on Feb Donna!!  

Don't know about you but currently its all we talk about.  I'm not sure my partner will be able to cope between now and Feb 15!
xx


----------



## Donna82

Your right it is all I talk and think about lol.....

Other half wants it as much as me but tends to keep it to himself,,,, plus he is secretly blaming himself


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> plus he is secretly blaming himself


Oh no. Hopefully once you have your BFP! all of this will be a distant memory for you both xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi All,

Hope you don't mind me posting. I used to be a regular on the IVF board last summer but after my BFN I had to take some time out...but now I'm back!!!  My IVF last summer was at Kings NHS

I had my initial consultation at the The Lister yesterday morning and I thought I'd share what happened for all those waiting for theirs.

(I had previously visited the Lister for my initial blood test about 2 weeks prior).
Yesterday morning started with DH doing his part in a pot and with me having an internal scan. All the staff there are lovely and supportive and I really feel as though I'm being cared for. The difference between NHS and Private is so noticeable. 

We then had an hour appointment with the consultant who was really very lovely - he had all my blood results from the previous blood test to hand and he even had my DH sperm analysis which he had only done about 15 mins previously! Super organised and he really gave us both the impression that this place knows what they are doing and they do it well. Luckily, my bloods results came back all very good and all within the criteria for becoming an egg donor. I was also very relieved to discover that egg collection is done under a general aesthetic here - after a very painful and traumatic ec under sedation last time, this made me very happy!

We then had an hour appointment with the counsellor. We didn't find this very helpful to us as we have both carefully considered all eventualities and we are as prepared as we think we can be for whatever outcome. I'm certainly not saying it's rubbish, but not overly helpful for us - but everyone is very different.

I then had an appointment with the phlebotomist, who took more bloods for further screening e.g. HIV, Chromosome abnormalities etc and a urine sample (this is compulsory). They hadn't warned me about the urine test, but I luckily managed to squeeze some out - so be warned if you go!)

We then had an appointment with the nurse, who ran through everything and gave us heaps of consent forms to fill out and bring back next time. Annette was lovely and she answered any questions we had and gave us an idea of the time line we'd be looking at. Obviously it depends on a lot of things. The chromosome test takes 4 weeks to come back (it has to culture that long so its not them being disorganised) they need to receive a letter from my doctor giving the OK, they need to find a suitable recipient, and it depends on the syncing of our cycles but they estimate that I could be getting going as soon as the end of March - so about 6 weeks! Excellent. It took my last hospital 18 months from the initial consultation!

The morning was certainly a long one and quite draining, but I think it's far better than being dragged in for a single appointment with each person over several weeks or months. Overall - I had a great experience and I've come away feeling very positive and excited for my treatment to start again.

Hope this helps for anyone out there


----------



## dingle123

This is really informative - thank you so much!!!


----------



## kitty21

Hi Joanna1981,

Just wanted to say the same as dingle123 - really helpful thanks!  

I am off to the Lister tomorrow for blood tests then the consultation on 9th Feb - so this has really really helped 

Especially knowing how long from your consultation until 'getting going' for egg share.

 xx


----------



## dingle123

Kitty - finally - yey! xxx


----------



## kitty21

Ha ha - thanks Dingle!!  Not sure why I didnt post before  !  Maybe beacause I will be on here all day instead of working - oops!

Hope you are well x


----------



## Joanna1981

Glad I could help.  

I hope everyone comes away feeling as positive as I have.
I'm so excited to be egg sharing. In fact, I think I'm more excited about donating than my own treatment (probably because I've been there before and I don't want to get my hopes up).
I really wish I could be there when my recipient gets the phone call to say she has a donor - it must be such a happy time for her and so exciting. It feels good to give someone the chance to be in the position I am now. No guarantees of a pregnancy, no guarantees of a baby, but at least a helping hand to the starting line!


----------



## dingle123

It's good to get an idea of time frames erc. 6 weeks - how exciting fir you!


----------



## Tito

hello ladies i hope you don't mind me butting in just wanted to share my story as i am also egg sharing at the lister.

i started off at the Freya in Southampton in Oct 10 on NHS as i have both tubes blocked. It was a wonderful clinic and everyone was nice unfortunately after 2x FET ( never had a fresh cycle as i had OHSS and ended up in hospital) i had 2 BFN.

Because of finances DH and I decided on egg share and after alot of research the Lister was our best option. We attended an open evening in May 11 and were certain it was for us and called them. We were lucky to get an initial consultation in about two weeks, all the tests were okey and all that we were waiting for was the letter from my GP. My mother had cancer in the past which i also informed the clinic. 

As soon as the letter from the GP came in i was called back and told i needed to do a test called a BRCA Screen which was quite expensive and was told my GP could help. i went back to see my GP and she said she would try, after months of not hearing anything my DH and i were guttered and started thinking of other plans saving up and just doing it on our own. The months to follow just couldn't get any worse financially for us and things just kept going wrong. 

Then we decided to make an appoitment with one clinic that does not have such good reveiws but you can pay in bits as you go alone what the heck it was worth a try so we made an appointment for the 1st Feb 2012 i was not so positive but i had no choice. Then as we waited about the 19 Jan 12 i got a phone call from the Lister informing me that just because my mother had cancer no one else in the family has had it, i was not a high risk and was called back. We went in for tests and all was great. yesterday 1 Feb 12 my husband went in for the last test he needed. We are now so excited waiting to be matched this is really a miracle for me. Am sorry to bore u all but the excitement and hope is so much just needed to share with pipo who would understand..


----------



## Joanna1981

How are all you Lister girls getting on?


----------



## Donna82

I went to Lister yesterday........

Have been initially accepted just got to wait for Gp letter and the last of blood tests to come back.....

My fsh and Amh are all good nd they said my ovaries looked perfect..........

Although my partners semen analysis was uncountable this time,,, we now have to freeze sperm :/

Roll on getting a definate answer


----------



## dingle123

Yay! All good stuff Donna! Xx


----------



## twinter12

Hope you dont mind me joining - we are need to find a egg donor as you can see from below we have had two ICSI cycles and now have been told our only chance is with donor eggs.  We are attending an open evening at Agora in Hove who are the satelitte clinic for the Lister so will be at both if accepted.


----------



## dingle123

Hello and welcome! Let us know how the open evening goes xx


----------



## dingle123

Thought I would share our experience at the Lister:

So we turned up very early yesterday morning due to misjudging how close we live to the hospital!  This turned a very long morning into an even longer one.  By the time we left we were both very excited but quite frankly knackered!

The morning started with my internal scan which wasn't uncomfortable at all and really quite interesting.  They were very happy with my scan and counted 18 follies which apparently is good but what do we know!  We then had a long session with the consultant - just going through my medical history/explaining the ins and outs of egg sharing and explaining in more depth the results of the bloods from last month.  The consultant really made me feel reassured that he had our best interests at heart - he firstly questioned why we wanted to egg share as he felt I would be very successful with IUI.  He also was pretty against the 2 embies being put back (much to dp's relief haha) and he pretty much shot down my suggestion of going through two rounds of egg sharing.... I had wanted to investigate the idea of egg sharing NOW and donating ALL to the receip and then going back in a few months and all the eggs being ours... (this is due to two family members going through chemo so we wanted to maybe wait a few months before starting ourselves) - he wasn't keen on this and said it would be quite stressful to go through a round of egg sharing and with no benefit to myself.  He basically said he would accept us onto the programme NOW but put down for us to start in a few months.  (In the end we have decided to go ahead now regardless)

Then we had a long session with the counsellor which my Wife loved as she LOVES therapy!!!  - I found it a bit pointless but went along for the ride.

Next we saw the nurse (same nurse as Joanna1981!) and she really was lovely.  That part was basically more consent forms, blood pressure (which is high!) and more information about taking the pill, the spray, how the jabs would work etc and a timeline for how things would pan out.. she was very happy with my AMH results/scan etc and pretty much reconfirmed what the consultant had said about going on a short protocol.

FINALLLYYYY I had more blood taken (alot, actually) - for HIV, chromosome abnormalities and then had to do a urine sample.  All of this takes 4-6 weeks to come back which is good because as mentioned above we have lots going on family wise and also we need to make an appointment with the lab re donor sperm.

All in all I feel very confident about using the Lister - its a lovely hospital and centrally located for us.  As the non bio Mother my Wife felt very included which we were happy about.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hey Dingle - glad you had a very positive experience like me. It sounds cheesy, but I do feel like I'm better cared for at the Lister than when I was at the NHS hospital for my last IVF round. 
The waiting around is a killer and I thought that I would be a lot further on by now, but the nurse has explained to me that there are a few hold ups with recipients at the moment. I'm hoping that I'll know more in a couple of weeks.

All good things will come to those who wait..........(I keep trying to tell myself this!)

xxx


----------



## dingle123

I fully believe when it's meant to be its meant to be..not easy tho' when you have been waiting forever!

What is the situation with the recipients....do you know? Sorry you're waiting around! Xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

I agree Dingle, Everything happens for a reason and although sometimes it's very hard to see what that reason is, there is a reason.

As for the recipients, the nurses told me that there is a little bit of a hold up because the recipients have to go through a 'monitored' cycle first and as this is very expensive, many do it though their GP's which basically means the whole process is slower. They said to me (about a week ago) that there should be some recipients at the right point in about 2 weeks.

I guess it's just more waiting - oh well, good thing will come...

xxx


----------



## dingle123

TTC...just one long bloody waiting game!


----------



## Joanna1981

tell me about it


----------



## Donna82

Hi all....its been a while since i posted but have been trying to relax and chill abit before treatment starts....

The clinic now have all of my results ready and from what they said on the phone we have been accepted, although they want my partners blood results before they give us the final answer.

Dingle 123.......be prepared to hear from the clinic regarding results earlier than expected i heard from them in less than 4 weeks 

hope all is going well for everyone


----------



## Joanna1981

How are all my fellow ListerLadies doing?

I've been matched and I started sniffing the good stuff on Tuesday. I'm due to start stimming on Monday with the first scan booked in for next Friday. I imagine I'll be looking at egg collection in the first week (ish) of May.

What stage is everyone else at?
xxx


----------



## Journey99

Still waiting to be matched. If they don't match me this month I'm going to go to another clinic.  I'm not happy with how disorganised they seem to be


----------



## Donna82

Hi all

Im now debating moving to another clinic too.....been waiting nearly 2 months for my ;ast blood results to find out if im accepted but even though they said over a week ago they back ive heard nothing more


----------



## Journey99

Donna I'm glad I'm not the only one getting the run around. It's really frustrating that woman are waiting ages for an eggsharer and here we are waiting ages to share!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Ladies I had the same. Try to stick with it, but it doesn't hurt in my experience to nag them as well.
My results were back and I was ready to be matched at the end of February. I was then constantly told that there were lots of recipients who had pulled out and so they were waiting for other recipients to finish their monitored cycles and get their final test results back. By the beginning of April I was so frustrated and lost my temper as I was about to be starting on my 3rd pill pack. I had had enough and so I sent a stroppy email saying that I wasn't happy with the lack of communication etc....I knew it would happen but suprise suprise I had an email back that afternoon saying they had finally matched me!

Since then things are moving along nicely and very quickly. It may have been a coincidence but I think a stroppy email wont hurt for you ladies. Be polite, but just tell them that you are unhappy and are starting to consider if you are at the right hospital.


Good luck


----------



## Donna82

I have emailed them a few times but am still waiting 

I dont like to be impatient but as a live 150 miles from clinic its gonna take alot of planning etc with childcare and work.

I have now made enquiries at 2 other clinics 1 who claims to have the best success rates in the south east.

I would like to have gone to Bourne Hall as its the closest clinic to us but they turned me down because my son has recently been diagnosed with Adhd


----------



## Journey99

I've emailed them twice this week with no reply. I called today and was told they are waiting for the recipient to come back to them to confirm she wants my eggs. She said she hoped to hear today or monday so I told her I would ring on Monday. She said "we'll call you" I replied no I need to make a decision whether we stay or go and I've been waiting months now so I will call you. Told them if I can't start next cycle then there is no point waiting around. She didn't seem very pleased with me but they know my situation. DH and I are moving to Canada and his entry visa expires in June so we need to leave by then. I told them this in December when I first contacted them and was told I had time for two cycles. Well here we are 4 months later still getting the run around. I can't believe how disorganised they are!


----------



## Donna82

Hi Journey99.....

Sorry to here your having problems, it must be so stressful for you. Ive not even been told if ive 100% been accepted yet and thats not doing my stress levels much good.

Good luck for Monday and i hope your successful before you leave for Canada


----------



## dingle123

Hello ladies

Eek doesn't sound good re the lister....I am not as far along as you guys so from my side they seem pretty good?

My results came back lickity split (I was on holiday in the US last month when I received them and was very relieved to say the least)

Since then we had had a fair few emails from them chasing the letter from the doctor as well as buying and shipping our sperm.

I am booked in to see the doctor in just over a week for a smear and to get the letter from the doc and then we take it from there. Not looking forward to the drama/the dragging out of being matched that you all seem to be experiencing... :-/

xx


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Ive not even been told if ive 100% been accepted yet and thats not doing my stress levels much good.


Booo..what are they waiting on to confirm 100% you've been accepted? xx


----------



## dingle123

Joanna1981 said:


> It may have been a coincidence but I think a stroppy email wont hurt for you ladies. Be polite, but just tell them that you are unhappy and are starting to consider if you are at the right hospital.


Good for you Joanna - I'd have done exactly the same thing. Sometimes a firm tone can be the kick up the @$$ they need.


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> I've emailed them twice this week with no reply. I called today and was told they are waiting for the recipient to come back to them to confirm she wants my eggs. She said she hoped to hear today or monday so I told her I would ring on Monday. She said "we'll call you" I replied no I need to make a decision whether we stay or go and I've been waiting months now so I will call you. Told them if I can't start next cycle then there is no point waiting around. She didn't seem very pleased with me but they know my situation. DH and I are moving to Canada and his entry visa expires in June so we need to leave by then. I told them this in December when I first contacted them and was told I had time for two cycles. Well here we are 4 months later still getting the run around. I can't believe how disorganised they are!


omg! I can't believe this! What's the latest?


----------



## Donna82

Hi Dingle123....... they tried to tell me that they need my other halfs bloody results before they can check everything....i kicked off the other day as the only reason he needs his bloods done is we have been told that we need to freeze his sperm......that has no effect on whether i can egg share or not as he isnt gonna be a part of anything but our own conception.

I feel like they messing about and am now filling in forms for 2 other clinics and will see what happens before i make my final decision :/


----------



## Tito

Donna dont give up i was in the same boat just keep nagging them am just on my way from my first scan started stimms on thursday believe me it was slow at first but once the rush starts its so quick. Wishing u the best of luck but i would keep pushing am speaking from experience i know it is fraustrating but its worth the hustle dear.


----------



## Joanna1981

I completely agree with Tito. A major hassle and stress to begin with, but when they get going, they really do!!!


----------



## Journey99

I've been matched!!!! I start sniffing May 17th. I'm so happy


----------



## dingle123

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

I heard back from the Lister yesterday and also the lab. They were fairly vague about time lines but said to order the sperm asap to avoid any nasty surprises i.e I get called in last minute to start and the sperm we want is out of stock.  Seems a bit silly to do so when I can see that it takes some ladies ages to be matched. I won't be harassed or bullied into buying sperm now so they can charge us to store for say, 3 months.  When they give us the go ahead (match us up) we'll order. 

Any other updates (apart from Journey's great news!!!!)

Donna - was going to email you but will ask here...are you calling today/anything back from Ruth?


----------



## Donna82

Hi Dingle.......

I emailed her again yeserday pm but got nothing back so am about to call again


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Hi Dingle.......
> 
> I emailed her again yeserday pm but got nothing back so am about to call again





Donna82 said:


> Hi Dingle.......
> 
> I emailed her again yeserday pm but got nothing back so am about to call again


Hope you get a response today! Xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

I too hope you get a response. The not knowing is a killer.
Try to stay positive
xxx


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Ladies.....

Still got no answers....have made an appointment at another clinic now and will see what happens.

Feel like ive been messed about and its kind of putting me off


----------



## Journey99

Donna - They apparently changed it recently that all tests including your partners must be rec'd before they match you. It frustrated me too as he has no bearing on what the recipient receives. But if he has hep or aids I don't think the clinic can allow you to have IVF which is why they want all results first. 
As soon as I got my partners results in they agreed to match me. 
I think all clinics will be the same. 
Although it doesn't hurt to check out other clinics. I was tempted to but Lister has such good success rates I felt it was worth the agro esp as its saving us £9000! 
Good luck x


----------



## Donna82

Thanks for that.....

Although if that is the case then they should have stated this.

The other clinic i have gone to claims to have the highest success rate in the south east :/

They have been really quick with contact as i only sent health questionare forms back yesterday and have recieved an email to make an appointment this afternoon, which i did and i only have to wait 10 days for that


----------



## Journey99

I totally agree! They told us we only needed DHs results before EC and it wasn't until I contacted them to see how the matching was coming they informed me the rules changed so they were waiting on his results.  
Good luck with this new clinic!


----------



## Donna82

They told me they only need his results because we have to freeze his sperm. Im not paying for all that to then find out i cant egg share...its silly


----------



## dingle123

Oh boooo. I am sorry they are messing you around


----------



## Donna82

Me too Dingle 

Ill get it sorted 1 way or another, just annoying as we on a bugdet and if we dont get accepted our only other option is to get my sterilisation reversed and hope and pray i fall pregnant which is very unlikely due to OH sperm count


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi Ladies 

Can we join you, We have been accepted into the egg Sharing Programme, and are awaiting a response form another couple regarding matching! 

I hate this waiting! 

How are you all on your journeys? 

Becki x


----------



## Tito

Welcome Charlie n Bec


----------



## Journey99

Hi Becki!

Welcome Hope they match you soon...the wait is agonising!!!

J x


----------



## Joanna1981

Try to stay patient ladies if you can. I know it's hard. I too had to have all results back to them before they started matching me. That included all mine, DH and history including smear results etc.

I've said it again, but once you are matched everything happens very quickly and smoothly and all of a sudden everything is organised!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi All, 

Dont get me wrong, I am apprehensive... But as soon as we are matched i know its all go... Which is so nerve racking.... but mainly excited.

NOt wishing my time away, its all a journey, Sound like a new age hippy now! Give it 3/4 months, I will be pulling my hair out! lol... 

Becki xx


----------



## Joanna1981

^ ha haa new age hippy.

Excitement, frustration, anger, expectation.... so many feelings and emotions to deal with.


----------



## Donna82

Woop Woop........just got a letter from Lister saying we have been accepted!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Yay fab news Donna xxx


----------



## Tito

Gosh after the slow start i had i can't believe EC is round the corner already i have a scan tommorrow and so far looks like it's going to be Wednesday or Thursday it's all happening to quick now


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Tito, excellent news. So exciting for you. I don't think I'll be too far behind you either. I too am with Lister and I am expecting EC either end of next week or  beginning of the following week.
It's a bit scary knowing it's not that far away.

Xxx


----------



## Tito

Gosh this ivf thing is really a roller coaster just when i was so excited that i will be having the trigger shot at 7 pm tonight i got the dread phone call to tell me that my hormone levels are to high so not to take the shot as need to go back tommorrow for another scan meaning EC now delayed probably Thursday now, fingers crossed.I really cant understand my body am on the lowest dose


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey Ladies, 

just  a quick question, How long have you had to wiat to be matched? 

Ta lovelies 

Becki xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Tito - fingers crossed everything goes well for you.

Becki - There was a delay with matching me as apparently there were no recipients ready, but it took about 2 months I think. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=286253.0 Here's a link to my diary which has all the dates in it if you're interested


----------



## Tito

Thanks joanna but so far things have not been good my hormone levels r too high go in tommorow for another blood test i really dont think ec will be this week but am so blotted now


----------



## Joanna1981

Tito - bless you, I can't even imagine how you are feeling. I'm on day 9 of stims today and I feel like I'm going to pop. My trousers no longer fit and I'm wearing my husbands trackiebums. I actually look more pregnant than my 5 month pregnant friend!

Where abouts are you travelling from for these appointments? Is it easier and cheaper for you to get a cheap B&B in London for the next few days?


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for your replies, We got the news today that we have been matched. All go now, scan tomorrow to check me as do not have natural cycles. It's exciting but very scary! 

Tito, I'm hoping everyone is well and sending lots of positive vibes 


Xx


----------



## Tito

Congrats Charlie n Bec Joanna i travel from Aldershot unfortunately i still need to go to work as am planning my leave for the 2ww. the good news is my levels went down tremedously today fingers crossed if this continues tommorow ec should be satuarday   it continues


----------



## Joanna1981

Great news all round then ladies! Wow hoo for being matched Charlie ' n' Bec and woo hoo for your hormone levels on the decrease Tito.
I'm back in for a scan later this morning, hopefully I'll have a better idea when ec will be next week.

Keep smiling lovely ladies
xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Ah wow ladies, good news finally ) 

Had scan this morning and all is a go start pull this morning and synching cycles now scan booked or 14th! 

Fingers crossed ladies xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Yay Lister Ladies...we're all getting there!
Don't forget that everyones journey there is different, some take the direct motorway, other's like me like to take all the annoying back roads! We'll all get there in the end!


----------



## Tito

Congrats Charlie n Bec. 

Hey ladies some positive news today finally my horomone levels are down today so wooohooo just shot the trigger shot and its EC on Sunday so wish me luck ladies


----------



## Donna82

Good luck Tito


----------



## shenagh1

hi all mind if I join, I had my 1st cons with lister on wed 2/5 and it all went well just waiting on further results to begin matching! how long have u all been waiting I heard they were quite quick x


----------



## Journey99

Welcome! From our first appt to matching was 4 months.


----------



## Tito

Welcome Shenagh. Ladies does anyone know the nearest places to park near Lister normally we take the train but tomorrow we have to drive as need to be there at 7am but the first trains tomorrow only get to Waterloo at 9 because of maintenance i was so relax left it too the last minute trust me to be so foolish.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey

Tito:
Best place is straight across bridge turn right and park in battersea park. 5 min walk and only£6 for 4 hours 

Shenagh:
Our 1st consultation was in February and we were matched Thursday just gone , but we did have a lot of tests don before hand and the results through from our Dr 

Xx


----------



## Journey99

Good luck tomorrow Tito!


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just had EC still at Lister bad news is just 6 eggs so not enough to share how long do i have to wait before i can do this again am in a dilema right now as so confused after what i have been thru and cant afford to pay for this am just waiting to tell them i am donating all eggs but so curious to know how long i need to wait for my free cycle so gutted crying my head offf


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi Ladies 

I am new to this board  but i was going to egg share at the lister but my AMH came back at 7.99  and i dont think i will be allowed to egg share 
Appointment is not till 23rd may 

What were your AMH results if you egg shared ?


----------



## Journey99

My AMH was 4 and I was accepted. Anything less than 4 is not allowed at Lister for egg share. Welcome


----------



## everydayisagift

Oh really thats great news i am less worried now 
Thank you so much for making my stress levels come down 
I was really thinking of canceling my appointment because i thought i would have no chance in hell


----------



## Hopeful J

Sorry to jump in unannounced just had a quickie for Tito   

Same thing happened on my last cycle hun, they basically let me cycle again straight away, i know it sucks but you'll be off again in no time - best of luck 

xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Hopeful J this is encouraging i can see you went on to have BFP


----------



## everydayisagift

how long did everyone have to wait until treatment started after first appointment ?


----------



## Tito

Everydayisagift it all depends on all your test and DP or DH tests being cleared and letters from GP etc any issues if any sorted once you have done all this its pretty quick to find someone who matches you. Goodluck


----------



## everydayisagift

Many thanks 
I have had all my menstrual cycle blood tests so i take it if i get the green light to egg share on the day they will do blood tests etc for everything else 
We will be using my DF frozen sperm from our first cycle so at least thats one think less to have to wait for


----------



## shenagh1

tito- i think what your doing is the right thing it is the choice i would pick, and the next one they will all be yours loads or not,  x
welcome to  the others just joined, i also just had my first cons on the 2nd may and dr. thum was fantastic couldnt have asked for a better dr. my AMH is quite high so he didnt ask much about it, we found out that dh had a low motility (something that was never picked up before) so we r thinking of icsi when it comes down to it, i had all my bloods etc done for when we went over and dh had his SA results too, all im doing now is waiting on the genetics test etc and to be matched,my bmi is a little high at 31.8 but ill get that off while i wait!! i hope the wait isnt too long, im very excited about getting started because i have heard so many positive stories xx looking forward to hearing all yours too


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> tito- i think what your doing is the right thing it is the choice i would pick, and the next one they will all be yours loads or not,  x
> welcome to the others just joined, i also just had my first cons on the 2nd may and dr. thum was fantastic couldnt have asked for a better dr. my AMH is quite high so he didnt ask much about it, we found out that dh had a low motility (something that was never picked up before) so we r thinking of icsi when it comes down to it, i had all my bloods etc done for when we went over and dh had his SA results too, all im doing now is waiting on the genetics test etc and to be matched,my bmi is a little high at 31.8 but ill get that off while i wait!! i hope the wait isnt too long, im very excited about getting started because i have heard so many positive stories xx looking forward to hearing all yours too


Glad your appointment on the 2nd may went well and great news that you have time to get your BMI down I have been told by a few people that some have been told nothing about they BMI being slightly high and others have been sent away to loss weight to get they BMI down to 30

My diet is working slowly my BMI in nov 2011 was 35.3 when i was 14st 3lb (piled on the pounds after having LO) my BMI at the min is 30.6 and i am weighing 12st 5 lb Need to loss 5lb to get my BMI down to 29.8 until for my appointment Keeping my fingers crossed i can loss the last bit in time

I am more worried about my AMH as mine is low at 7.99 (which i have been told is below normal ) but might be ok for the lister 
only time will tell 
Have they given you a time frame on how long the genetics test etc and to be matched will take ?


----------



## shenagh1

everyday- they said it will take 6weeks for tests then its just a waiting game to very picked and matched!!  I can't seem to shift my weight at all really need to start trying HARD!! Think someone else may have said it but um sure that yours isn't as low as the cut off point! I'm just under 13 st and have to send them my weight before the 6weeks are up to see if I have lost any! thing is... if I had have been 1,1/2 inch taller my bmi would be perfect  xx

hi to everyone else x


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> everyday- they said it will take 6weeks for tests then its just a waiting game to very picked and matched!!  I can't seem to shift my weight at all really need to start trying HARD!! Think someone else may have said it but um sure that yours isn't as low as the cut off point! I'm just under 13 st and have to send them my weight before the 6weeks are up to see if I have lost any! thing is... if I had have been 1,1/2 inch taller my bmi would be perfect  xx
> 
> hi to everyone else x


6 wks  i have all that to come soon

I wish i was a little taller i am only 5.3 and my DF is alot bigger than me but because his taller his bmi is ok


----------



## Joanna1981

Tito - thinking of you loads. I agree that you've made the right choice. Everything happens for a reason and you time will come and it will be magical for you.


Hello, to everyone else. I've just had egg collection this morning and I'm now at home relaxing. I felt very looked after and the treatment was certainly a step up from the NHS treatment I had last cycle.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Journey99

Need to vent!

I am continuously finding Lister extremely disorganized.  I contacted them in December to enquiry about egg sharing and told them we are moving to Canada in May. Was told it was time for two cycles if required. Here we are May and I've not started. I finally got matched and picked up my sniffies last week.  Told one nurse that we had to go back to Canada due to DHs entry visa about to expire. Now I've had an email saying I need to go in next week for a blood test before I can start the nasal spray. We have flights booked for Sunday for 10 days. The other nurse said that was fine as my first scan would be around the 28th. I've tried ringing numerous times but no answer and they've not replied to my email. Why was no mention of these blood tests made before. I would have scheduled flights accordingly. We have to go back now or we have to reapply for DHs visa, pay another $1000 and wait another year. We rented our house out in preparation to move and are paying an arm and a leg to live closer to the clinic. Any money we saved by doing egg share has been spent on rent, and now extra flights to Canada to sort our customs stuff out. 

I don't know what to do. DH has quit his job thinking we would be going back now. My contract finished last week. We really are stuck between a rock and a hard place.

Sorry just needed to vent. Funny they say in IVF stress is not good but this clinic is my biggest stress!


----------



## Tito

Sorry to here this Journey99. Joanna well done dear and goodluck fingers crossed for those eggies but relax and prepare yourself take it easy.


----------



## everydayisagift

Joanna1981 said:


> Tito - thinking of you loads. I agree that you've made the right choice. Everything happens for a reason and you time will come and it will be magical for you.
> 
> Hello, to everyone else. I've just had egg collection this morning and I'm now at home relaxing. I felt very looked after and the treatment was certainly a step up from the NHS treatment I had last cycle.
> 
> Love to all
> xxx


13 eggs is great hun glad EC went well have you been given a time when they will ring you 2morrow to see how they did over night ?


----------



## shenagh1

Hey journey Hun- sounds rough.. What details have u got for the lister for u to ring or email them? Xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Thank you 
I didn't actually ask for or get given a time. I'm hoping it will be morning. I've been laying in bed for 3 hours now and I can't think of anything else- its doing my head in!!!


----------



## dingle123

Journey - really sorry your experience with the lister isn't going well


----------



## dingle123

Joanna1981 said:


> Thank you
> I didn't actually ask for or get given a time. I'm hoping it will be morning. I've been laying in bed for 3 hours now and I can't think of anything else- its doing my head in!!!


I would be the same! Update as soon! Xx


----------



## dingle123

Quick Lister Update -

Had a phone call and two emails today! Fortunately for us they have been excellent in communicating...it's definitely been more of them chasing us! Reading between the lines, they have already matched me (woo!)...and want us to buy our donor sperm and start treatment ASAP....the only bloody thing we are waiting for is the letter of consent from our GP. I had an appointment at the docs last Thursday and requested the letter and she seemed a bit confused by it all....she even stated that they don't get involved with private fertilty issues....er yes, fine but just gimme my letter! Ruth @ The Lister has also called them and  didnt get anywhere. Meh. We have only been at this surgery a few months and they seem quite scatty/useless - mybpartner was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes recently and they have been equally unhelpful with support/advice etc. I feel like writing out a letter myself and taking it down to them to sign!

Once the letter is in Ruth's hot little hands we'll order our donor sperm. It's all becoming very real now!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Thanks for all your best wishes.

Well after egg collection yesterday I decided to get an early night (9pm) at 2am I was still wide awake and worrying about my little eggies. I was hoping that they had a nice date with daddy's swimmers and that the evening date was leading to some naughty action.

I had the call this morning....

5 out of my 7 eggies have fertilised. I'm very very happy, but incredibly scared still. (Having been through this before you know that it can all fall flat at any given moment). I'm thinking positively and willing my embies to stay growing big and strong. I have a day 3 transfer booked for Friday at 11:40. They will call Friday 9:30 if we are going to go to blasts.


----------



## Tito

Thats great news Joanna fingers crossed for u


----------



## everydayisagift

journey-  I am so sorry you are having a bad time with the clinic I too have had to wait all day for a phone call back just so they can answer a question 
Maybe we should all see if we are all calling the same number and writing to the same email address (just a idea)

Joanna - Thats great news that 5 out if the 7 made it fingers crossed they do really well over the next few days 

dingle - What a pain in the ass that you have not not got the  letter of consent from our GP yet DOES EVERYONE NEED THIS FOR THE LISTER ?? and if so what does the letter need to say ?

Sorry if i have missed anyone


----------



## dingle123

Hi Everyday

Yep - everyone has to produce a letter from their GP stating that there are no cardiovascular, respiratory, allergic or anaesthetic reasons why you can't donate. I see your consultation is the end of this month...go get your letter sorted whilst you wait..one job down! Xx


----------



## Journey99

After numerous unanswered calls this morning I received a snotty email back. Basically saying I never said I was going to Canada and DH could go on his own. I really couldn't be bothered to argue with them. Luckily they have said I can go in Friday for the blood tests and further instructions.  I was told I need to be in the country from day one of stims to ET! Duh I know that, that's why we were going now to sort things out so we didn't have the dress hanging over our head if the proposed schedule went even a day off track! 

It really does amaze me how differently they seem to treat us all. I've constantly chased them.  They really don't make me feel very welcome and it's a horrible feeling. 

But as long as we get our BFP I guess none of all this will matter in the end.

Joanna- great news! Will be keeping everything crossed for Friday!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Hi Everyday
> 
> Yep - everyone has to produce a letter from their GP stating that there are no cardiovascular, respiratory, allergic or anaesthetic reasons why you can't donate. I see your consultation is the end of this month...go get your letter sorted whilst you wait..one job down! Xx


Thanks hun will get that sort


----------



## everydayisagift

Joanna1981 said:


> Thanks for all your best wishes.
> 
> Well after egg collection yesterday I decided to get an early night (9pm) at 2am I was still wide awake and worrying about my little eggies. I was hoping that they had a nice date with daddy's swimmers and that the evening date was leading to some naughty action.
> 
> I had the call this morning....
> 
> 5 out of my 7 eggies have fertilised. I'm very very happy, but incredibly scared still. (Having been through this before you know that it can all fall flat at any given moment). I'm thinking positively and willing my embies to stay growing big and strong. I have a day 3 transfer booked for Friday at 11:40. They will call Friday 9:30 if we are going to go to blasts.


Hope you ET goes well 2morrow hun x x


----------



## Tito

Goodluck for tomorrow everyday


----------



## Joanna1981

Thank you - I've just had a call from the embryologist, all 5 embies are still going big and strong so we are going for a blast transfer on Sunday. I'm so so happy and I fully know how lucky I am at this stage.
Thank you all xxx


----------



## Journey99

I went in today for my repeat blood test.  Apparently they now have to do HIV and hep again before you start your cycle...even though they only did mine in February.

The nurse was very nice (the one I find quite brash on the phone).  She apologised as she forgot I required this blood test when I told her about our travel plans.  She was really nice today.  I guess some people are just different when face to face. 

I'm all set to start down regging on May 20th.  Its all happening now...ekk!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Joanna1981 said:


> Thank you - I've just had a call from the embryologist, all 5 embies are still going big and strong so we are going for a blast transfer on Sunday. I'm so so happy and I fully know how lucky I am at this stage.
> Thank you all xxx


Thats great news


----------



## Joanna1981

Great news - yippeeeee


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hi Ladies

Can anyone help me out?  I am in London for my ET at the Lister tomorrow, and have realised that I have forgotten all my info paperwork back home in Somerset.

I can't get through to any of the OD nurses to ask them if there is anything I need to do, such as am I supposed to wash with soap or not.  Where any of you given an information sheet about ET, and if so, can anyone tell me what is on it please? I am going crazy worrying about it!

I have called the OD staff and left messages but no answer and it is nearly 6 now so I have a feeling they won't call back - help!


----------



## Journey99

You need a semi full bladder and your cyclogest should be taken rectally is all it says in my notes from them. 

Good luck tomorrow! x


----------



## everydayisagift

Question ladies 

Going to ring monday but thought i would ask you ladies first 
I had a blood test done at the clinic AMH (because GP could not do it) But i got a bill sent out for this blood test i thought to myself 'Oh they must have mad a mistake' because i thought blood tests were free if you was egg sharing 

I know i dont know yet if i can egg share or not BUT when i spoke to the nurse a few months back to book my appointment she told me blood tests were free 

Has anyone else had to pay for blood tests before having their first appointment


----------



## Journey99

No it should be free. I had mine done before our first meeting as this was a test they needed to see if I would be suitable for egg sharing.  I did however pay for the cf/chromosome tests to "speed" things up...£350 sped nothing up


----------



## Joanna1981

journey is right, all blood tests are free. They've made a mistake. I too received a bill for something (can't remember what now) but when I called them up and said I was an egg sharer they said ignore it. All you are due to pay for is HFEA fee and any extra e.g. ICSI. All bloods, scan and drugs are free. (Also - going to blastocyst transfer is free - one embryologist tried charging me £600 before she then realised I was an egg sharer)


----------



## everydayisagift

Thankyou ladies 

I will ring up to let them know because i have had a 2nd letter sent out telling me £65 is still outstanding (price for AMH)


----------



## everydayisagift

Joanna1981 hope ET went well today


----------



## Joanna1981

Thank you. It went ok. We had the disappointing news that we didn't have any blasts, just 2 morulas. I'm completely gutted as our chances are less, but I'm hanging in there for 'Hob' and 'Nob' (they look like cookies). It's not over yet and there's nothing to say that if I had had 2 perfect blasts transferred that they would have stuck. Trying to think positive thoughts.

x


----------



## shenagh1

joanna -at least your still pupo so congrats on that.

sorry bit of a me post coming up

I have had after now since the 15th April.... rang my clinic today to ask the gp for something to stop it as.I need to get urine tests done for the lister and was told to 'stick it out'..... I feel drained tired all the time and moody as hell and its not letting up full on.bleeding 2pads at once type thing sorry tmi but  any ideas?? x


----------



## everydayisagift

Joanna1981 said:


> Thank you. It went ok. We had the disappointing news that we didn't have any blasts, just 2 morulas. I'm completely gutted as our chances are less, but I'm hanging in there for 'Hob' and 'Nob' (they look like cookies). It's not over yet and there's nothing to say that if I had had 2 perfect blasts transferred that they would have stuck. Trying to think positive thoughts.
> 
> x


Hun dont be disappointment morulas are better than having a day 2 or day 3 transfer and you have 2 on board 
I had two grade 3 8 cell on my last treatment ( at the clinic i used last time grade 4 was the lowest ) so i thought i had no chance coz everyone i knew was having grade 1 or 2 put back or blastos and i was so shocked when i tested 5 days early so as hard as it can be try and think positive thoughts and take it easy

What are you doing while on the 2WW ?


----------



## Joanna1981

Thank you - I think the short answer to 'what am I doing on the 2ww?' is Twiddling my thumbs!!!

I'm taking it easy for the next few days - Hob and Nob need to settle into their new home and so I don't want to over do it! My plan is to try and carry on as normal and I'm trying my best not to symptom spot, but I've already been feeling a few odd twinges which in reality are probably something to do with the huge baguette I've just stuffed my face with!

Geeps the 2ww is always a killer. But at least when I get to the other side of it, I'll know where we go from here. It's nice to have definite answers.

Shenegh - sounds like you're having a tough time. sounds like your GP is about as supportive as some at my practice. When I first approached them years ago about fertility issues, the GP basically told me to stop worrying and wasting his time! Hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## dingle123

Come on Hob and Nob!!!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Joanna1981 said:


> Thank you - I think the short answer to 'what am I doing on the 2ww?' is Twiddling my thumbs!!!
> 
> I'm taking it easy for the next few days - Hob and Nob need to settle into their new home and so I don't want to over do it! My plan is to try and carry on as normal and I'm trying my best not to symptom spot, but I've already been feeling a few odd twinges which in reality are probably something to do with the huge baguette I've just stuffed my face with!
> 
> Geeps the 2ww is always a killer. But at least when I get to the other side of it, I'll know where we go from here. It's nice to have definite answers.
> 
> Shenegh - sounds like you're having a tough time. sounds like your GP is about as supportive as some at my practice. When I first approached them years ago about fertility issues, the GP basically told me to stop worrying and wasting his time! Hope you get some answers soon x


Good on you I spent most of my time on my 2ww resting as was so frighted i think this time i will be abit more chilled but still very scared 
sending lots of baby dust to hob & nob 
 Hob and Nob


----------



## Joanna1981

Oh thanks Girls  you are all very positive and supportive it helps a lot!

Hob and Nob say thank you all for all the support and I feel so much better to have you all to talk to.
Do you think that when Nob makes it into the world, he/she will be mentally scarred for being called a Nob all this time!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Joanna1981 said:


> Oh thanks Girls  you are all very positive and supportive it helps a lot!
> 
> Hob and Nob say thank you all for all the support and I feel so much better to have you all to talk to.
> Do you think that when Nob makes it into the world, he/she will be mentally scarred for being called a Nob all this time!!!


  LOL


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hello Lovelies, 

So much has happened with you all: 

Joanna 1981 - Sending you lots of Fairy dust and positive vibes, All fingers are crossed for you, and hope Hob and Nob are baking well! 

AFM:
We have been matched, and we are now starting the sniffles as of today! all being well EC will be 1st week of June.  EEkkk it goes so quickly! 

Lots of ove to you all

Becki xx


----------



## dingle123

Joanna1981 said:


> Oh thanks Girls  you are all very positive and supportive it helps a lot!
> 
> Hob and Nob say thank you all for all the support and I feel so much better to have you all to talk to.
> Do you think that when Nob makes it into the world, he/she will be mentally scarred for being called a Nob all this time!!!


Hahhaah!


----------



## dingle123

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hello Lovelies,
> 
> So much has happened with you all:
> 
> Joanna 1981 - Sending you lots of Fairy dust and positive vibes, All fingers are crossed for you, and hope Hob and Nob are baking well!
> 
> AFM:
> We have been matched, and we are now starting the sniffles as of today! all being well EC will be 1st week of June. EEkkk it goes so quickly!
> 
> Lots of ove to you all
> 
> Becki xx


Woohoo! Very exciting stuff! Assume you've now shipped your sperm? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

*letter of consent from GP*

I have a appointment in the morning to ask GP for a letter of consent 
Does anyone know how long these take ?

Also could i not type up a letter saying something along the line of

_To Whom this many concern

This is a letter of consent for Miss Jo Bloggs from her GP to state that she does not suffer from any cardiovascular, respiratory, allergic or anaesthetic reasons why she can't donate _

And get them to sign/date and stamp it ??


----------



## dingle123

Not sure if it differs from PCT to PCT...the Lister sent a letter on a behalf to them to specify what the letter should say. Maybe check with the clinic to save wasting your time? Xxx

Jo - how are you doing? I am guessing the days are draggggggging! Xx


----------



## Joanna1981

yes Dingle - they really are dragging! I'm trying not to symptom spot, but I had strange pains yesterday afternoon. Didn't feel like my womb, felt more like in my ovary like ovulation pain - although thinking about it, it was probably just wind! 

Anyway - thinking positively and I'm telling myself it was the start of Hob and Nob's house warming party! They were necking the alcopops and pumped the rave music to loud, a favourite vase got broken and that was the pain I felt!


As for hurrying along GP letters, I was a bit naughty and I 'extended the truth' to my GP receptionist (after all, we all know it's receptionist - GP bouncer - that holds all the cards in any GP practice). I told her that I'm paying for private treatment and my treatment is being held up because the hospital are still waiting for your letter. I said that everything else was in place and that the hospital were getting frustrated because all they needed was that letter. That afternoon the hospital received a faxed letter and the next day the original through the post!

xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Not sure if it differs from PCT to PCT...the Lister sent a letter on a behalf to them to specify what the letter should say. Maybe check with the clinic to save wasting your time? Xxx
> 
> Jo - how are you doing? I am guessing the days are draggggggging! Xx


Well i got the gp to sign and stamp a letter i will show this at my appointment and if they are not happy with it then i will get them to sort it out via my gp On the info sheet i got from the clinic i didnt see anything about the clinic needing this letter so will ask at appointment

This time next week i would just started my appointment


----------



## dingle123

Joanna1981 said:


> yes Dingle - they really are dragging! I'm trying not to symptom spot, but I had strange pains yesterday afternoon. Didn't feel like my womb, felt more like in my ovary like ovulation pain - although thinking about it, it was probably just wind!
> 
> Anyway - thinking positively and I'm telling myself it was the start of Hob and Nob's house warming party! They were necking the alcopops and pumped the rave music to loud, a favourite vase got broken and that was the pain I felt!
> 
> As for hurrying along GP letters, I was a bit naughty and I 'extended the truth' to my GP receptionist (after all, we all know it's receptionist - GP bouncer - that holds all the cards in any GP practice). I told her that I'm paying for private treatment and my treatment is being held up because the hospital are still waiting for your letter. I said that everything else was in place and that the hospital were getting frustrated because all they needed was that letter. That afternoon the hospital received a faxed letter and the next day the original through the post!
> 
> xxx


Omg! You are genius!!!!!!!! Am going to do the same! Xx


----------



## lizstrangeway

They mention the GP letter on page two of the informaion booklet in bold and it's on the website 

It says 
'We must receive a letter from the egg sharer’s GP detailing all relevant past and present medical history and confirming there is no other reason why she should not be considered for egg sharing.'


----------



## everydayisagift

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hello Lovelies,
> 
> So much has happened with you all:
> 
> Joanna 1981 - Sending you lots of Fairy dust and positive vibes, All fingers are crossed for you, and hope Hob and Nob are baking well!
> 
> AFM:
> We have been matched, and we are now starting the sniffles as of today! all being well EC will be 1st week of June. EEkkk it goes so quickly!
> 
> Lots of ove to you all
> 
> Becki xx


Hope all goes 
How long did you have to wait to be matched ?


----------



## everydayisagift

lizstrangeway said:


> They mention the GP letter on page two of the informaion booklet in bold and it's on the website
> 
> It says
> 'We must receive a letter from the egg sharer's GP detailing all relevant past and present medical history and confirming there is no other reason why she should not be considered for egg sharing.'


I must have a different information sheet as mine says nothing but just checked website and have now seen the message on their 
I am now thinking my letter wont be any good


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

[/quote]

Hope all goes 
How long did you have to wait to be matched ?
[/quote]

Thank you, We had our 1st consultation the 1st of February, We were matched 2 weeks ago . We did a lot of the work behind the scenes all the bloods and results back and took to consultation etc. Which saved us around a month or so i think.

We are now on the sniffles and Egg collection should be around 1st week of June, not long at all! eekkkk

Hiope all well with you all. 
Much love

becki xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Hows everyone doing ?

Only 5 more sleeps until appointment at the lister  

Getting butterfly's just typing this tho    

And worried i haven't been able to get my weight down enough for BMI to be 30 which means i need to be 12st 1lb but my weekly weighing today i was 12st 7lb which means my BMI is 31 

I was 14st 3lb in nov so its coming off but my goal was to be 12st by today  

Also how long was your first appointment ?


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Everydayisagift - Wow not long til your 1st appt, We feel like it was only yesterday we started this journey! 

Our 1st appt i think was for 4/5 hours, as we met everyone and went through everything! it flew by though. 

Good luck and let us know how it all goes. 

Becki and Charlie xxx


----------



## shenagh1

every day- wow well done on how much you have lost already. our appt with the lister was at 10am and we were out by 2:15 x


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> every day- wow well done on how much you have lost already. our appt with the lister was at 10am and we were out by 2:15 x





Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Everydayisagift - Wow not long til your 1st appt, We feel like it was only yesterday we started this journey!
> 
> Our 1st appt i think was for 4/5 hours, as we met everyone and went through everything! it flew by though.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it all goes.
> 
> Becki and Charlie xxx


Thanks ladies our appointment is at 10.30am 
We are travelling down to my m & d's house tue evening so i am not having to rush in the morning and my LO is settled with his nan & granddad their live only 20 mins away from clinic


----------



## Tito

hello ladies sorry took some time out to just relax after everything that happened. DH wanted us to not think of tx for a while and just think of ourselves which was really nice as the whole thing can make u forget everthing else in the world.

It really helped as i think i needed it anyway gosh time has gone by really quickly AF came Friday so am off to the clinic today to pick up the pill which i start today. Will take this for 12 days then my scan is booked for 1 June and gosh am on my way to start its really gone quickly and this time its all going to be for me.Am so excited already


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> hello ladies sorry took some time out to just relax after everything that happened. DH wanted us to not think of tx for a while and just think of ourselves which was really nice as the whole thing can make u forget everthing else in the world.
> 
> It really helped as i think i needed it anyway gosh time has gone by really quickly AF came Friday so am off to the clinic today to pick up the pill which i start today. Will take this for 12 days then my scan is booked for 1 June and gosh am on my way to start its really gone quickly and this time its all going to be for me.Am so excited already


Thats great news hun


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> hello ladies sorry took some time out to just relax after everything that happened. DH wanted us to not think of tx for a while and just think of ourselves which was really nice as the whole thing can make u forget everthing else in the world.
> 
> It really helped as i think i needed it anyway gosh time has gone by really quickly AF came Friday so am off to the clinic today to pick up the pill which i start today. Will take this for 12 days then my scan is booked for 1 June and gosh am on my way to start its really gone quickly and this time its all going to be for me.Am so excited already


Fantastic news! Glad you took a little time out to take care of YOU xx


----------



## everydayisagift

AF showed her face 4-7 days early i have never had a 26 day cycle But never mind that dont matter to me 

The question i am asking is will i still be able to have the scan i am due to have at my appointment ? ? ?


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey Ladies, 

Tito - good for you, Time out is something i think we all need  thinking of you and fingers crossed  

everydayisagift - Im not sure on scan, But let us know how all goes. 

AFM - We are on day 7 of down regging, AF showed her ugly face yesterday and for the wife on Friday I am due scan tomorrow and Charlie saturday so its all go here, Charlie should be starting her injections tomorrow if all well  
Becki and Charlie xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday- yes the lister will still scan u when af is here.. They still scanned me, they just can't do your chlamydia and any other urine tests because of the blood in it! X r u excited, I had mine on the 2nd may and it was great I'm just waiting to hear back now! The wait is killing me though, 

Anyone know what I need to do re, my tests they said it takes up to 6 weeks do I keep getting in touch around that time? Xx

Tito- gosh that's back on the ball quickly isn't it  fx for u this time x
Charlienbec fx for yous starting your injections  exciting stuff xx 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Everyday- yes the lister will still scan u when af is here.. They still scanned me, they just can't do your chlamydia and any other urine tests because of the blood in it! X r u excited, I had mine on the 2nd may and it was great I'm just waiting to hear back now! The wait is killing me though,
> 
> Anyone know what I need to do re, my tests they said it takes up to 6 weeks do I keep getting in touch around that time? Xx
> 
> Tito- gosh that's back on the ball quickly isn't it  fx for u this time x
> Charlienbec fx for yous starting your injections  exciting stuff xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else


Many thanks for the scan answer When did you go back to get urine tests done ? I am in london again on the 31st so i could pop into the clinic that day to do all urine tests

I AM SO SCARED i have it in my head that i wont be able to egg share so i am so nervous about wed wish i could be excited and really hope i will find out on the day that i have a chance to egg share 
I cant believe after the appointment if i do get a yes i then have to wait another 6wks to find out if i am ok to egg share


----------



## Tito

Thanks everyone.

Charlie n Bec whooo starting injections soon that exciting 

Everyday don't be scared love everything will be fine fingers crossed xxx for u


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday I live in Ireland so my gp done my urine tests today and I just fax the results over to them xx don't be scared hey are all lovely, we have been to soo many docs and they r the best by far xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Appointment went well all scans,blood tests done just got to wait upto 6 wks for blood tests to come back but been told the turn around at the min is 3 wks so should hopefully hear something in 3 wks time then i will need to be matched


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Everydayisagift - Sounds like all went well  the waiting is the hardest part i find! Keep us informed  x


AFM:

Charlie started Stimming Tuesday and i am now on tablets for womb lining, its all go in our household back for scan on Saturday ad then weekly scans and bloods next week as dont wat Charlie to OHSS.  
Much love 
Bec and Charlie x


----------



## Tito

Charlie you need to drink loads n loads especially with the weather now goodluck


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Tito - thank you, fitting as much in as we can! 

Hope all well 

Becki and Charlie xx


----------



## dingle123

Nothing much to report here apart from the fact I've just heard that my GP STILL has not sent the letter back! After TWO requests from The Lister. I'm pretty livid this morning - panicking mt test results will run out and I'll have to do them all again!!! The Wife is on the case and calling now because I'll probably be too aggressive if I call.

Hope everyone is ok - glad your appointment went well, Everyday! How is Charlie feeling, Becki? Love to all xx


----------



## dingle123

And literally...after my rant....the letter has apparently been sent. *puffs into paper bag*


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all, 

Sorry not replied sooner, things have been all go for us! 
Charlie has been amazing, no moaning no pain nothing! She is a trooper, We were at Clinic Saturday all was well, Went again today for scan and bloods, Charlie Follies are now growing very big! so keeping xlose eye on them and her, again she is in no pain and taking it as it comes, So we are back up there Thursday and Egg Collection could be Saturday or Monday! the Jubilee weekend! Oh joyous!!!!! 

AFM- Lining of my womb is good and coming along perfectly! 

So all good our end. 

Dingle, Glad letter has finally been sent, u wait it will all go so quickly! 

Love to everyone else

Bec and Charlie xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi All Lister Ladies,

I'm sure that you probably all know from my posting on the other boards, but thought I would update here.
My test day was last tuesday and was negative. Two days later I got my  !!! It's been an interesting few days with blood tests to check that my HCG is rising as it should be. All is well and I have my first scan booked in for the 7th June.

See Ladies, dreams can come true and there is magic going on in that Lister Lab

xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Nothing much to report here apart from the fact I've just heard that my GP STILL has not sent the letter back! After TWO requests from The Lister. I'm pretty livid this morning - panicking mt test results will run out and I'll have to do them all again!!! The Wife is on the case and calling now because I'll probably be too aggressive if I call.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok - glad your appointment went well, Everyday! How is Charlie feeling, Becki? Love to all xx


I am hoping i dont have this with my gp but glad its sorted now at last


Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry not replied sooner, things have been all go for us!
> Charlie has been amazing, no moaning no pain nothing! She is a trooper, We were at Clinic Saturday all was well, Went again today for scan and bloods, Charlie Follies are now growing very big! so keeping xlose eye on them and her, again she is in no pain and taking it as it comes, So we are back up there Thursday and Egg Collection could be Saturday or Monday! the Jubilee weekend! Oh joyous!!!!!
> 
> AFM- Lining of my womb is good and coming along perfectly!
> 
> So all good our end.
> 
> Dingle, Glad letter has finally been sent, u wait it will all go so quickly!
> 
> Love to everyone else
> 
> Bec and Charlie xx


Glad scans went well its all go for your guys keep us posted on EC and days leading upto ET


Joanna1981 said:


> Hi All Lister Ladies,
> 
> I'm sure that you probably all know from my posting on the other boards, but thought I would update here.
> My test day was last tuesday and was negative. Two days later I got my !!! It's been an interesting few days with blood tests to check that my HCG is rising as it should be. All is well and I have my first scan booked in for the 7th June.
> 
> See Ladies, dreams can come true and there is magic going on in that Lister Lab
> 
> xxx


Thats great news hun So happy for you  wonder how many you have on board


----------



## dingle123

Joanna1981 said:


> Hi All Lister Ladies,
> 
> I'm sure that you probably all know from my posting on the other boards, but thought I would update here.
> My test day was last tuesday and was negative. Two days later I got my !!! It's been an interesting few days with blood tests to check that my HCG is rising as it should be. All is well and I have my first scan booked in for the 7th June.
> 
> See Ladies, dreams can come true and there is magic going on in that Lister Lab
> 
> xxx


WHOOP!!!!! So happy for you Jo! Xxxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Thank you Ladies.
I still can't quite believe it, but I'm so appreciative and I'm loving every second of it.
x


----------



## Tito

oooh Joanna this is fantastic news congrats so happy for you love we sure did need some good news.


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi Ladies 

Just a question for all of you 

Whos your consultant at the lister ? And is this the person that will do EC/ET ?

My consultant is Dr Yau Thum


----------



## shenagh1

Hi everyday- my cons is also dr thum I thought he was great.   
Joanne that's awesome...hh preg ahead of you hun xx

Ladies got my letter back today all results are back and clear and it said I should be ready to go, so any ideas now how long it will take to match me? Xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Tito

Mine is Dr Faris my EC was done by someone else can't remember her name not sure if this was because it was a Sunday and she was the one on duty. Dr F has been great


----------



## Joanna1981

I'm with Mr James Nico......popolis (don't mean that disrespectfully, just can't remember his name).

He was lovely. I saw him for my initial consultation, but my egg collection and transfer were done by different ladies. All were lovely though.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Joanna: BIG BIG BIG CONGRATS! you must be over the moon. ) 

Shenagh: We were matched quite quickly around 2 weeks it took. So fingers crossed  not long for you! 

AFM: 
Im having a hissy ***** fit! Charlie has gone for her scan today and blood test 1st one not together,  she is coming along perfect, looks like egg collectiopn Monday. So of course me being the calm placid one, has now started to panic about the world and its dog! 
Any advice would be great please, When they say Egg transfer is 3/5 days later do they take the 1st day the eggs are collected as day one? or is it the day after? Also i have PCSO, im using my wifes eggs, So will my condition at all effect what will happen after transfer?? long shot i know! but like i said im panicking! 

Hope you are all well 
Love 
Bec and Charlie xx


----------



## Joanna1981

...and breathe Bec and Charlie!

Congrats on egg collection on Monday. The day the eggs are collected is day 0. The following day (you will receive a call to say how many have fertilised) is day 1. So your transfer will either be Wednesday (day 3) or Saturday (day 5). You mention you have PCSO is that the same as PCOS (poly-cystic ovary syndrome)? If so, no, it wont be any different for you. I too have PCOS and post transfer is no different. The hormones they have given you ensure the optimum levels for pregnancy and this is the same for PCOS sufferers or not.

I found the egg collection process very 'comfortable' at Lister. It was great having my Husband there and to be honest it felt like a short stay in a luxury hotel rather than a hospital! There is quite a lot of waiting around, so I advise taking a couple of mags or a book. They provide slippers, knickers and a very strange paper/plastic gown thing.

Any other questions - just ask

xxx


----------



## Journey99

I'm with Dr Thum. He seems nice.

I started stims last night. I'm rubbish at mixing. I'm on 300mui of Menopur so its a lot of mixing. But I got the needle in first go. Barely felt it. In fact I was only going to put it against my skin and take a deep breath before pushing in but as soon as it touched my skin it went straight in lol


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies hope you r enjoying your Bank holiday just wanted to update u on my appointment yesterday. Gosh things are moving quick had my scan and thought it was just one of those things before i knew it i was collecting all my meds took my last pill today and started sniffing today. Start Menpur injection next saturday then i have my scan on the 13th.

Am on cloud nine at the minute as i really didnt realise things would be this quick  

So am now just getting myself ready and praying for the best.


----------



## Journey99

Its crazy how fast it gets going when it gets going.  I went in for a scan and went home with my big bag of drugs and was told to start that night.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all

Joanna... Thank you I'm a lot calmer now  

We stared in feb with consultation and now near the end! Time fly's by I guess.

AFM; Charlie had a scan yesterday and we are al systems go! Monday 7am we are booked for egg collection  and provisionally booked me for next Saturday. Wowsa! Starting this journey I never thought I would be this far. Many many mixed emotions but still positive and excited  

How are u ladies? 

Bec and Charlie xxxxxxx


----------



## Journey99

Good luck Charlie and Bex!


----------



## everydayisagift

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hey all
> 
> Joanna... Thank you I'm a lot calmer now
> 
> We stared in feb with consultation and now near the end! Time fly's by I guess.
> 
> AFM; Charlie had a scan yesterday and we are al systems go! Monday 7am we are booked for egg collection  and provisionally booked me for next Saturday. Wowsa! Starting this journey I never thought I would be this far. Many many mixed emotions but still positive and excited
> 
> How are u ladies?
> 
> Bec and Charlie xxxxxxx


I am new on here so dont know your full history but are you both having EC or is one having EC but other will have egg/s put back in them


----------



## Tito

Charlie n Bec  goodluck tommorrow


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey ladies, 

It's been a long day! We have 20 eggs, now waiting for call tomorrow to see how many embed )))))


Yayyyy hope u all well

Bec and Charlie, off to spoil my princess xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tito

Wow Charlie n Becs tjats brilliant fingers crossed for u


----------



## dingle123

20!!!!  Well done ladies! Xxxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all little update, as we are egg sharing as well out of the 10  we had 7 have fertilised. Provisionally booked for day 3 at 2pm, but looks like could be day 5 transfer ) xx

How are you all? Dingle were abouts are you on treatment cycle? 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

How many are you having transferred? 7 fertilised - brilliant!  

We have finally, after a wasted month or so, had our letter sent back from the GP and we are starting end of next month!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

We are transferring 2 back 
Wow not long for you then xx


----------



## dingle123

No, not long! I feel quite excitable today! 

Has your consultant tried to talk you out of 2? When we had our consultation he said he advised 1 only....but I am determined to transfer 2 (if we are lucky enough to have 2 good ones)


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

We discussed all options. It's really your choice. Dependable on your circumstances etc.
Fight for what you want. 

Until Saturday we don't know how many we are going to transfer xx


----------



## dingle123

I am definitely going to fight for 2.

Looking forward to hearing your next update xx


----------



## shenagh1

Dingle quick question how did they tell you when your starting or did u ask them ? X


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Dingle quick question how did they tell you when your starting or did u ask them ? X


They have actually been chasing us all along/telling us...and wanted us to start a month ago - they even confirmed they had two recipients matched to me. However we have been holding off for various reasons - (family illness) and the fact we still didn't have the GP letter. Now we finally have that we have told them we can start the penultimate week of July. It really does seem like everyone is having different experiences....but all the way along it has been Ruth chasing us....


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Hi everyday- my cons is also dr thum I thought he was great.
> Joanne that's awesome...hh preg ahead of you hun xx
> 
> Ladies got my letter back today all results are back and clear and it said I should be ready to go, so any ideas now how long it will take to match me? Xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else


Are you calling/emailing etc? Ruth said that it can take between one week to three weeks to us?


----------



## dingle123

Jo - good luck for the scan on the 7th!


----------



## shenagh1

Dingle I've to send them dh SA again for a third time before I hear any more I hope we start soon ruth is on leave until next week so hopefully hear back then x


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Dingle I've to send them dh SA again for a third time before I hear any more I hope we start soon ruth is on leave until next week so hopefully hear back then x


K.

Hang in there. Xx


----------



## Misiak

Hi everyone. Do you mind if I join??

I booked an informal visit ( the open evening I was supposed to attend was canceled...) at Lister next week.
I became 35 last month, so I don't have much time 

What I'm concerned about is the timing when we start treatment... 
As I work as flight attendant who does only long hauls, I'm away form UK for 4 to 5 days a week.
Therefore, I need to book a long holiday to start the treatment. ( probably unpaid leave)

I'm not sure if sharer can request when to start as we don't pay but recipients do...

Did anyone have a tight schedule and request the starting date and how did it do??

Thanks xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi ladies, 

How are we all!!

Misiak - welcome, I'm sure some of the girls had a tight schedule, ask all your questions at your consultation they will answer best they can. 

AFM-  it is day 3 today, they called this morning to say that 6 of our bambinos are doing really well and want to do a day 5 transfer on Saturday )) 

Hope u r all well xx

Love bec and Charlie


----------



## Misiak

Thanks for your reply, Bec & Charlie!
Glad to hear everything's going well  


I hope Lister will accept me 
As my PCT doesn't fund infertility treatments, this programme is our last hope !!

xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

No problem Misiak, Have you been to any other clinics? We originaly went to the LWC, and was turned down due to Our ages, to young! Lister were great and went with what we wanted, after speaking to al the professionals and counsillor. 

xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Lister Ladies,

For those that remember me, I just wanted to pop back and update you all as you were so kind to me.

I had a scan today (6w2d) and they found two sacs each with a heartbeat! Obviously we're so so happy.

The message is, never give up on morulas, never give up on low hcg levels and more importantly it's not over until it's over!!!


Thank you girls xxx


----------



## Donna82

Hi all....... i havent been on in a while due to having a lot going on.

But im now happy to say we have now been accepted for egg share and we are now awaiting a match 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## dingle123

Omg Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Misiak said:


> Thanks for your reply, Bec & Charlie!
> Glad to hear everything's going well
> 
> I hope Lister will accept me
> As my PCT doesn't fund infertility treatments, this programme is our last hope !!
> 
> xxx


Welcome to The Lister gang! I have been very impressed with them so far - good luck on your journey xx


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Hi all....... i havent been on in a while due to having a lot going on.
> 
> But im now happy to say we have now been accepted for egg share and we are now awaiting a match
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?


Take it you got fed up with the communication from The Lister....hope the support from H and E is better xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Great News on your TWIN news Jo


----------



## shenagh1

Jo..... WOW!!!!!! Amazing news,

How is everyone tonight? 

Donna -good to see your getting somewhere wow you were accepted fast  

Girls I'm getting myself down and I don't know y? I should be happy that the lister have responded but I feel over here my gos enjoy leaving me in limbo x


----------



## everydayisagift

*Question Ladies*

   

Have you ever been weighed at the lister ? And if so when ?

When i had my first appointment my BMI was 30 and i did say to them i am still trying to get it down more but i have been away for a week and have gained a few pounds so BMI has gone up i will get back on the diet to get it back down again BUT i have two more breaks away one in july and one in aug and my BMI might go up alittle again during these times

I am worried i will be told i cant start treatment if my BMI is not bang on 30 at start of treatment


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday - they never weighed me at the lister on my initial cons I told them my weight and they didn't say anything n my BMI is 31!!! But I kno a lady who put on weight during treatment as well and wasn't asked again about her weight, dr thum told me its mainly for your case for the recipient to see your healthy xx hope this helps


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh1........ I was accepted so quick as we had already had all our tests done 

I'm now hoping they can match me just as quick


----------



## shenagh1

Aw that's good we have been accepted and are waiting to be matched but they need dhs bloods which had to be repeated and the clinic are P***ing me off!! Also have to get GP letter and it's not happening either, looks like well rob be stuck right in the middle of Olympics :/ x


----------



## Journey99

I was told I had to lose weight before they would match me. I lost 14lbs in 6 weeks. They haven't weighed me since I lost the weight...thankfully as I'm so bloated from the drugs lol but they did say they expected me to gain weight during treatment.


----------



## Tito

Jo woo congrats thats fantastic news.

Misiaka welcome


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh1........ Re. Gp letter, I rang my surgery and told them they were holding up my treatment and they faxed it over the same day 

I wasn't happy with Lister so actually changed to another clinic.

The other clinic actually works out cheaper and I don't have to worry bout getting through London while the Olympics are on


----------



## shenagh1

wow journey how did u do it??

donna I'm dreading the Olympics!! and I know we ARE gonna be bang smack in the middle of them!  we're doing egg sharing so I'm not so bad and they have been alright with me! what happened to you with them? who was your cons?


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh1....... We are also doing egg share. The other clinic cut costs even better than Lister and I also get blastocyst transfer free ( if we get to that stage ).

My consultant was Dr Thum


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Everyday - they never weighed me at the lister on my initial cons I told them my weight and they didn't say anything n my BMI is 31!!! But I kno a lady who put on weight during treatment as well and wasn't asked again about her weight, dr thum told me its mainly for your case for the recipient to see your healthy xx hope this helps


Thanks hun i was never weighed but told them my weight which worked out BMI of 30 
fingers crossed i wont be weighed once i start treatment

On my last cycle i put on 12lb during stimms but i know thats ok as treatment has already started


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> I was told I had to lose weight before they would match me. I lost 14lbs in 6 weeks. They haven't weighed me since I lost the weight...thankfully as I'm so bloated from the drugs lol but they did say they expected me to gain weight during treatment.


14lb in 6 wks WELL DONE you what diet was you following ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Sorry ladies ANOTHER QUESTION 

Once all your blood tests/GP letters etc etc is all back and done 

How long from then did you have to wait to be matched ?


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi ladies, back from the clinic. 
We had 4 blastocysts all good grads we put 1 back at 4aa and froze the other 3 . So now officially on 2ww  xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hi ladies, back from the clinic.
> We had 4 blastocysts all good grads we put 1 back at 4aa and froze the other 3 . So now officially on 2ww  xx


That great news


----------



## Tito

Welldone Charlie n Bec now all u need is pampering   relax n enjoy...goodluck

Everyday i think its all different for everyone i think mine was two to three weeks wit to


----------



## dingle123

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hi ladies, back from the clinic.
> We had 4 blastocysts all good grads we put 1 back at 4aa and froze the other 3 . So now officially on 2ww  xx


So happy for you guys - I have everything crossed xxx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just wanted to share just took my first menpur injection no hassle took it like a pro  hehe feel like a druggie


----------



## Donna82

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hi ladies, back from the clinic.
> We had 4 blastocysts all good grads we put 1 back at 4aa and froze the other 3 . So now officially on 2ww  xx


Great news.....will keep everything crossed for you, and sending lots of baby dust


----------



## everydayisagift

Just wanted to share i am doing RACE FOR LIFE 2morrow   

I am doing it in memory of loved ones 

If anyone has any spare pennies and wants to give to this great cause the link is in my sig


----------



## Journey99

Everydayisagift - I did weight watchers.  I can honestly say WW is the best "diet" I have ever done.  It really does work if you follow it and write down and point everything you eat.  Although I have to say I am not a fan of the new WW plan. I preferred the old one and actually lost a lot more weight quicker on the old one.  But slow and steady is best I know.  I also think going to the meetings works a lot better than going it alone.  When you have to stand on that scale in front of a stranger you want to have lost the weight.  They make you feel so proud of yourself when you do lose and they are comforting when you gain.  I would have lost a bit more but we moved and the closest meeting is 6 miles away and I have no car.  

Charlie n Bec congrats on being PUPO!  Fingers and toes crossed and truck loads of sticky baby dust x


----------



## everydayisagift

We are trying to do our personal description and  good will message for the clinic's paperwork and i am really finding it hard i am not very good at things like this


----------



## Journey99

Everyday I just wrote about my childhood and what I enjoyed. Talked about my hobbies and interests. I figure a future child might want to compare that sort of thing. As for the goodwill message I basically said why I wanted to donate my eggs and reiterated what amazing parents he/she had to go to such lengths to conceive. I found it hard to start but once I got going it was easy. I just found it hard to ensure I kept it anonymous. Wasn't sure what I was allowed to say or not.


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Everyday I just wrote about my childhood and what I enjoyed. Talked about my hobbies and interests. I figure a future child might want to compare that sort of thing. As for the goodwill message I basically said why I wanted to donate my eggs and reiterated what amazing parents he/she had to go to such lengths to conceive. I found it hard to start but once I got going it was easy. I just found it hard to ensure I kept it anonymous. Wasn't sure what I was allowed to say or not.


Thankyou hun Thats the problem i was having i didnt want to say to much but wanted to say enough


----------



## shenagh1

Donna- were donating so we don't have any charges other than the hfea fee! So we're sorted there dr thum is lovely isn't he?

Girls I'm stuck on this stupid form I have to fill in I actually think its the same as everydays...first problem is I dint have the manual that has my ethnicity code in it so anyone know what white Caucasian is?

Secondly the part where you write about yourself and leave them a message I am SO stuck where I'm the opposite I can NEVER Write about my self so any ideas there too would be great thanks 

Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Still waiting on blood work to come back and my GP to send letter back to clinic (going to chase this up on mon) 
But what i wanted to know is once blood tests are back what happens next ?

I know i have to be matched 

But what happens next -appointment wise and what happens at this appointment


----------



## Journey99

Shenagh - Don't worry about the ethnic code as its on the paperwork you probably already filled out.  I just filled in everything and asked them when I went to drop it off. 

Everyday - after I was matched I went in for a repeat blood test and picked up my d/r drugs. As soon as AF arrived I went in for baseline scan and picked up my stimming drugs. Then a week later they scan you and do blood tests. At this point they may or may not adjust your drugs. Then scans usually every other day until EC.


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Shenagh - Don't worry about the ethnic code as its on the paperwork you probably already filled out. I just filled in everything and asked them when I went to drop it off.
> 
> Everyday - after I was matched I went in for a repeat blood test and picked up my d/r drugs. As soon as AF arrived I went in for baseline scan and picked up my stimming drugs. Then a week later they scan you and do blood tests. At this point they may or may not adjust your drugs. Then scans usually every other day until EC.


thanks hun i was told i MIGHT have to go on the pill and will have a pill scan ?? Anyone else had this ?


----------



## everydayisagift

*Can you please tell me if this is ok ? If not PLEASE say so as i am really rubbish at things like this *

_PERSONAL DESCRIPTION _

I am of Church of England religion
I have 7 GCSE's and a NVQ in Animal Care 
I am passionate about my animals and I have always worked with animals throughout my life 
I have successfully bred over a dozen litters of Kennel Club Pedigree Whippet puppies and I am a accredited breeder within the kennel club 
I am the local events coordinator for my mother and toddler unit in my area which I set after having my baby 
I valve honesty and trust above all else in all of my friends as one of my core valves in life 
I once was a shy person but having my son has brought the real me out and once I get to know someone I am bubbly and friendly and willing to help anyone
I am always here for support and advice and I am a kind caring loving devoted mother

_GOOD WILL MESSAGE _

Just a quick note about myself and why you are so special to your parent's 
You are very lucky to have great parent's It took team work between myself and your parents although we never met and a lot of love, devotion, emotion and timing to make this happen 
I didn't egg share due to financial reason but to give someone else the same dream that I had and have achieved yet so many people take this dream for granted


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh....... That good you only have to pay the hides fee.

We also have to pay for icsi and would have also had to pay for blastocyst if we reached that far.

As we also live 150 miles from my clinic we are gonna be paying a lot of expenses do wanted to keep costs to a minimum


----------



## everydayisagift

Dont believe it my GP are saying their haven't got the letter from my clinic !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna82

Mine said that too so I rang clinic and got them to fax gp surgery a copy x


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna82 said:


> Mine said that too so I rang clinic and got them to fax gp surgery a copy x


Thats what my GP said they are going to do so hoping they will get through to someone today then the clinic can fax letter and maybe GP can fax letter back to clinic

Its just a pain in the ass


----------



## Donna82

It is a pain. I told me gp they were holding my treatment up and they faxed reply next working day. 

Good luck


----------



## everydayisagift

Just had email from lister so  have just rang GP to find out if letter has now been handed to a doctor and lady at GP  tells me that the doctor i have seen the most is not in till thu !!!!!
I told her that i see any doctor at the surgery and could she please give the letter to a doctor today as its holding my treatment up  !!!!!

I told her to tell doctor to email the  letter back as think this is the easier option 

She told me she does not know how long it will take for the doctor to do this letter so I told her that i am not very happy as i was told last week that the letter from lister was read on 28th May but got told today that it was never received She told me she has noted this on the paperwork to the doctor 

I am going to ring up everyday to keep them on their toes Hopefully it wont take to long


----------



## Donna82

Sorry your having problems with them.

Hope they sort it out soon for you


----------



## dingle123

Can anyone tell me/remind me how long the tests at the lister are valid for? I was under the impression it's six months? We intend to start treatment at the end of next month.... the lister emailed yesterday saying the results wouldn't be valid from Aug 17th, which to my calculations is five months, not six. Anyway....starting end of July means if they are only valid for five months....they'd still be good for another 20 days or so.... so unsure why we are a being a little harassed to start NOW....


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Just had email from lister so have just rang GP to find out if letter has now been handed to a doctor and lady at GP tells me that the doctor i have seen the most is not in till thu !!!!!
> I told her that i see any doctor at the surgery and could she please give the letter to a doctor today as its holding my treatment up !!!!!
> 
> I told her to tell doctor to email the letter back as think this is the easier option
> 
> She told me she does not know how long it will take for the doctor to do this letter so I told her that i am not very happy as i was told last week that the letter from lister was read on 28th May but got told today that it was never received She told me she has noted this on the paperwork to the doctor
> 
> I am going to ring up everyday to keep them on their toes Hopefully it wont take to long


What the hell is up with our GP's?! We had a similar issue. It took a lot of phone calls and harresment to finally get the letter. Even then...we had to go down and collect a copy even though they 'claimed' they had sent it to the clinic.....well, the lister never received it. Make sure you ask for a copy and good luck! Xx


----------



## dingle123

dingle123 said:


> Can anyone tell me/remind me how long the tests at the lister are valid for? I was under the impression it's six months? We intend to start treatment at the end of next month.... the lister emailed yesterday saying the results wouldn't be valid from Aug 17th, which to my calculations is five months, not six. Anyway....starting end of July means if they are only valid for five months....they'd still be good for another 20 days or so.... so unsure why we are a being a little harassed to start NOW....


It IS six months - just called the clinic. They had my test dates down as mid Feb, not mid March *tut*

They have someone lined up now but we are not ready. They have others matched to me end of July so they are starting me on the pill mid July. Whoopeeeee!


----------



## everydayisagift

Letter done and lister have got it today THANK GOD 

Now just got to sit and wait for blood test results to come back 3 wks down hopefully not to many left


----------



## Donna82

I got mine back in just over 3 weeks 

Glad gp finally sorted your letter.


----------



## dingle123

Everyday - which results are you waiting for? The wait for HIV etc seemed to take forever but the rest came back in a few days xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Everyday - which results are you waiting for? The wait for HIV etc seemed to take forever but the rest came back in a few days xx


Not quite sure as havent asked for a update on blood tests so i just thought they would let me know when all blood tests were back 
Do you ask for a update on what blood test were back etc ?


----------



## shenagh1

Afternoon ladies, well I'm sick as a dog today have been in bed all yesterday and haven't been able to reply to anyone.
Everyday I emailed them, however the same day I decided to get in touch the post man delivered the letter to say results are back! So fingers crossed it won't be long.

I got my cervical smear results back and I have strept group b!! Dunno much about it but doc said I will just need antibiotics when in labour? 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Afternoon ladies, well I'm sick as a dog today have been in bed all yesterday and haven't been able to reply to anyone.
> Everyday I emailed them, however the same day I decided to get in touch the post man delivered the letter to say results are back! So fingers crossed it won't be long.
> 
> I got my cervical smear results back and I have strept group b!! Dunno much about it but doc said I will just need antibiotics when in labour?
> 
> Hi to everyone else xx


Hope your feeling better soon hun 

Oh right so i will get a letter in the post anyways Ooo thats something to look forward to everyday when the post man comes 

I know a few ladies that have that and yes they put you on a antibotics once in labour think you have to have it 6 hrs before birth or something will try and find some info about it for you


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Everyday - which results are you waiting for? The wait for HIV etc seemed to take forever but the rest came back in a few days xx


After you left this message i emailed the clinic this

_Afternoon 
I was just wondering how the blood tests results are doing ? I know you said up to 6 wks but Lizzy did say they could be back within 3 weeks and thats today  
Can you tell i am inpatient ! _

and got a reply saying this

_Most of them look like they are back
I am hoping they will check the results tomorrow_

So hoping i will get a phone call/email 2morrow or fri


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday thanks so much for the PM and that's great news about your results hope u get that call/email soon xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Everyday thanks so much for the PM and that's great news about your results hope u get that call/email soon xx


Your welcome hun Have you finished all your paperwork and sent it back now ?


----------



## shenagh1

Your welcome hun Have you finished all your paperwork and sent it back now ? 
[/quote]

Finished it today there and am posting it tomorrow!  have you sent yours? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

I have been told to bring my paperwork with me at first scan


----------



## shenagh1

Ah right I don't go over there for my scan I don't think so they asked me to post them x


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday - which results are you waiting for? The wait for HIV etc seemed to take forever but the rest came back in a few days xx
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure as havent asked for a update on blood tests so i just thought they would let me know when all blood tests were back
> Do you ask for a update on what blood test were back etc ?
Click to expand...

I had my tests on the Friday and called on the Monday for the first lot! The second lot took about 3/4 weeks and they emailed me xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Ah right I don't go over there for my scan I don't think so they asked me to post them x


Thats handily do you just fly over to pick drugs up and then stimms scans ec/et ?


----------



## Journey99

This place is like a posh hotel! I don't want to leave lol Just had EC and got 17 eggs!


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> This place is like a posh hotel! I don't want to leave lol Just had EC and got 17 eggs!


17 eggs thats great news


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> This place is like a posh hotel! I don't want to leave lol Just had EC and got 17 eggs!


Woohoooooooo! Well done!

It is quite snazzy isn't it?


----------



## shenagh1

Journey99 said:


> This place is like a posh hotel! I don't want to leave lol Just had EC and got 17 eggs!


17 journey WOW!!! That's brilliant fx for you xx



everydayisagift said:


> Thats handily do you just fly over to pick drugs up and then stimms scans ec/et ?


Everyday I get my scans etc done over here in my local hospital as well I think, I'm excited to just get started, they emailed me to say the only thing holding me back now is my weight etc? Never heard this before they said my weight was fine especially since I've lost over a stone and half 

Hi everyone else 
X


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 - Your weight OH whats your weight at min then ? How much do you have to loss etc ?

I emailed my clinic again today and said 
_ Afternoon

I was just wondering how the blood tests results are doing have they been checked yet ? Ruth sent me a email yday saying hopefully they will be checked today 
Sorry for all the emails _

and got a email back saying

_The majority of blood tests have been signed off however the CF and Chromosome has not. A doctor is required to do that and they have all had full consultations today as well as a long meeting. We will not get a doctor to sign this off until tomorrow at the earliest. As soon as things are signed off I assure you I will contact you._

So fingers crossed it wont be long BUT i am really scared NOW as another lady just got her CF results back today and she is a carrier and i am now worried that i will get the same news as that the results that i am still waiting for


----------



## Journey99

Everyday - even if you are a carrier it doesn't mean you can't share it just means they won't match you with a couple where the man is a carrier too.


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Everyday - even if you are a carrier it doesn't mean you can't share it just means they won't match you with a couple where the man is a carrier too.


Oh really another lady just got told she is a carrier of the CF gene and therefore cannot donate her eggs and participate in the egg sharing programme


----------



## Journey99

Everyday- I was told if I was it didn't mean I couldn't share. Luckily I wasn't.

Dingle- I kept calling it my hotel room lol. I was told id have to share and was pleasantly surprised to get my own room.

Ladies you won't want to leave! They had an amazing menu to choose your post collection meal, starters, mains and puddings.  They even have a wine list! Of course I didnt partake  my room had a mini fridge and safe. Flat screen tv with sky. Free wifi! Molton brown toiletries. 

I feel so lucky I've not had any pain. I even opted to take the tube home and walked to the station. A cab would have taken more than double the time.

Oh I'm so excited! I'm nervous for the phone call tomorrow. Hope our eggs are getting jiggy


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Everyday- I was told if I was it didn't mean I couldn't share. Luckily I wasn't.
> 
> Dingle- I kept calling it my hotel room lol. I was told id have to share and was pleasantly surprised to get my own room.
> 
> Ladies you won't want to leave! They had an amazing menu to choose your post collection meal, starters, mains and puddings. They even have a wine list! Of course I didnt partake  my room had a mini fridge and safe. Flat screen tv with sky. Free wifi! Molton brown toiletries.
> 
> I feel so lucky I've not had any pain. I even opted to take the tube home and walked to the station. A cab would have taken more than double the time.
> 
> Oh I'm so excited! I'm nervous for the phone call tomorrow. Hope our eggs are getting jiggy


I wonder why she was told different

Looking forward to having EC now after your message How long did you stay there after EC ?


----------



## Journey99

I was out in under 3 hours.  I had to be there at 7:30 but wasn't scheduled until 11:30.  It was 11:45 when they wheeled me into the anaesthetists room.  She did the cannula in my arm where they would normally draw blood. It was a tiny needle and I barely felt it.  My face then got tingly and I felt woozy.  12:05 I wake up in recovery.  It was that quick.  I was chatty cathy and so alert. I wanted to sit up but had to lay down with oxygen.  I was only there less than 30 mins then up to my room.  Ate, peed and went home.  I even took the tube as I felt totally fine.  It really was a breeze.  DH took the toiletries and put em in my handbag lol But they do smell lovely.


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> I was out in under 3 hours. I had to be there at 7:30 but wasn't scheduled until 11:30. It was 11:45 when they wheeled me into the anaesthetists room. She did the cannula in my arm where they would normally draw blood. It was a tiny needle and I barely felt it. My face then got tingly and I felt woozy. 12:05 I wake up in recovery. It was that quick. I was chatty cathy and so alert. I wanted to sit up but had to lay down with oxygen. I was only there less than 30 mins then up to my room. Ate, peed and went home. I even took the tube as I felt totally fine. It really was a breeze. DH took the toiletries and put em in my handbag lol But they do smell lovely.


just been through your journey - i love reading it - i didnt know you could find out if people have turned you down


----------



## Tito

Welldone Journey 17 is fantastic and i do agree it is posh those rooms


----------



## Journey99

Everyday- I think they only told me bc I was threatening to pull out as it was taking ages to get started and we were deciding whether to sta or go. I'm only 5'4" so I'm guessing I was a had sell lol The thing is my biological father was over 6' so anything is possible.


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> I was out in under 3 hours. I had to be there at 7:30 but wasn't scheduled until 11:30. It was 11:45 when they wheeled me into the anaesthetists room. She did the cannula in my arm where they would normally draw blood. It was a tiny needle and I barely felt it. My face then got tingly and I felt woozy. 12:05 I wake up in recovery. It was that quick. I was chatty cathy and so alert. I wanted to sit up but had to lay down with oxygen. I was only there less than 30 mins then up to my room. Ate, peed and went home. I even took the tube as I felt totally fine. It really was a breeze. DH took the toiletries and put em in my handbag lol But they do smell lovely.


Thanks for posting this Journey - good o know what we are all in for!

Quick question(s) - how long did you take the pill/how quickly did you start stimming?


----------



## Journey99

Dingle - I didn't take the pill.  I started synarel (nasal spray) on CD 21. Then started Stims on CD 4. I think I skipped the pill bc as fate would have it the recipient and my cycles were only a few days off but then AF was a few days late and we were matched up pretty nicely.

I woke up at 4am... Nervous waiting or the call to see how my embryos are, imagine my recipient is too!


----------



## dingle123

Aha..so with the pill no spray?

I'm excited for you to get that all important phone call!!!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Off to take LO swimming but will be checking back as soon as i back to see how your eggies got on over night Journey99


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hope all is well journey xx


----------



## Journey99

Just got the call!  Of my 17 eggs I got to keep 9 and my recipient got 8.  I had 4 that were too immature which left me with just 5.  Of the 5 eggs 3 fertilised normally.  I am feeling so relieved.  I'm still nervous that with only 3 they make not make it.  But I'm going to stay positive and wish our embies happy cell splitting!!!


----------



## shenagh1

journey I'm just over 5'2 so I'm guessing I'm prob gonna get turned down A LOT  X well done on your eggs hope they keep it up.

everyday I duno y the interest in my weight as Dr thum said.it was no problem at beginning of may x

hi all


----------



## Journey99

Shenagh I wouldn't worry too much if all your other features are a match I'm sure height can be overlooked.  Plus you are only half of the genetic make up.  The baby could end up looking 100% like the man.


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Just got the call! Of my 17 eggs I got to keep 9 and my recipient got 8. I had 4 that were too immature which left me with just 5. Of the 5 eggs 3 fertilised normally. I am feeling so relieved. I'm still nervous that with only 3 they make
> 
> Great news that your have 3 embies
> 
> 
> 
> shenagh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> journey I'm just over 5'2 so I'm guessing I'm prob gonna get turned down A LOT  X well done on your eggs hope they keep it up.
> 
> everyday I duno y the interest in my weight as Dr thum said.it was no problem at beginning of may x
> 
> hi all
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5.3 as well Shenagh1 how much are they saying you need to loss then ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Misiak

Hi ladies

I just met Ruth this morning and found Lister really nice!!

I asked her questions about my tight schedule and my ethnic(minority ethnic group) and everything's clear now.
She said its no problem to match at all.
I'll have an initial consultation at the beginning of July do that we can start treatment in Sept which is my next holiday! 
Things are going so fast!

I hope everything's fine with my blood test next week!


----------



## Misiak

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> No problem Misiak, Have you been to any other clinics? We originaly went to the LWC, and was turned down due to Our ages, to young! Lister were great and went with what we wanted, after speaking to al the professionals and counsillor.
> 
> xx


Hi Charlie n Bec!

Yes! I agree Lister is great
I was considering LWC before but found it too commercial...so I decided to go to the Lister.
I guess I made the right choice!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Misiak said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I just met Ruth this morning and found Lister really nice!!
> 
> I asked her questions about my tight schedule and my ethnic(minority ethnic group) and everything's clear now.
> She said its no problem to match at all.
> I'll have an initial consultation at the beginning of July do that we can start treatment in Sept which is my next holiday!
> Things are going so fast!
> 
> I hope everything's fine with my blood test next week!


Hi Hun

I am quite news to this thread and the lister i am still waiting on my blood test results to come back from th email i got back yday i am really hoping to hear something today if not mon


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> journey I'm just over 5'2 so I'm guessing I'm prob gonna get turned down A LOT  X well done on your eggs hope they keep it up.
> 
> everyday I duno y the interest in my weight as Dr thum said.it was no problem at beginning of may x
> 
> hi all


I'm just over 5'2 - what's wrong with being dinky?! *panic*


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Just got the call! Of my 17 eggs I got to keep 9 and my recipient got 8. I had 4 that were too immature which left me with just 5. Of the 5 eggs 3 fertilised normally. I am feeling so relieved. I'm still nervous that with only 3 they make not make it. But I'm going to stay positive and wish our embies happy cell splitting!!!


3's - a good #, Journey


----------



## dingle123

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hope all is well journey xx


How are you ladies doing? Hanging in there till test day?


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies welldone Journey 3 is a great number.

Had my daily scan this morning and all was well just got a call to say the usual for me now my body has started its tricks again my hormone levels r begining to go up nothing too serious but high for this stage so am back tommorow i was told EC might be late next week n was keeping my fingers crossed.  i dont have to be coasting again.


----------



## dingle123

Fingers crossed for you Tito!


----------



## Tito

Thanks Dingle


----------



## shenagh1

Got an email from Ruth today! My file has been passed to a recipient and I'll hear on Monday whether or not I'm picked :/ anyone know how many files they usually give recipients? X


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Got an email from Ruth today! My file has been passed to a recipient and I'll hear on Monday whether or not I'm picked :/ anyone know how many files they usually give recipients? X


Thats great news hun  Cant help you on your question as i am behind your in treatment


----------



## everydayisagift

I was hoping to get a email today saying that my last lot of blood tests (CF and Chromosome) had been signed off by a doctor today but nothing The email did say yday '_We will not get a doctor to sign this off until tomorrow at the earliest'_ So look like i will just have to wait till monday now 

I am so inpatient !!!!


----------



## Tito

Shenagh fingers crossed goodluck u will soon be joining us...


----------



## everydayisagift

Does anyone know if the clinic work on sat in regards to them sending emails to replies /or making phone calls to a replies  

My mate is at a different clinic and hers work sat regarding sending emails back or phoning you


----------



## Journey99

Everyday - the regular OD nurses don't work weekends. They have a weekend set of nurses but I don't think they deal with emails from my experience. They just do scans etc.


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Everyday - the regular OD nurses don't work weekends. They have a weekend set of nurses but I don't think they deal with emails from my experience. They just do scans etc.


Thankyou looks like I will have to wait till mon


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday think they only do scans etc and not admin at the weekends unfortunately x

Fx for Monday for you Hun xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Everyday think they only do scans etc and not admin at the weekends unfortunately x
> 
> Fx for Monday for you Hun xxx


Thanks Hun

Hope you get your call to say you have been picked and can start


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies had my scan again today if things are going to plan should have EC Wednesday cheers


----------



## shenagh1

Tito       for u Hun fx


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Hey ladies had my scan again today if things are going to plan should have EC Wednesday cheers


thats great news hun


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey Hope ET goes well 2morrow hun


----------



## Tito

Thanks lsdies and all the best tomorrow Journey


----------



## shenagh1

Journey          for tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well, wishing everyone safe And amazing journeys. Charlie and I tested today and got a very clear pregnant! Dreams do come true xxxxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Charlie 'N' Bec said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well, wishing everyone safe And amazing journeys. Charlie and I tested today and got a very clear pregnant! Dreams do come true xxxxxx


Congratulations hun thats came round well quick


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations Charlie n Bec......... That's awesome news


----------



## Journey99

Congrats Charlie n Bec!! Wonderful news.

AFM Had two perfect embies put back yesterday. So now the waiting game lol


----------



## dingle123

Omg! It's pregnancy city around here recently. Woohoo!

Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Really hoping to hear from the clinic today

After chasing up the clinic on wed/thu and getting this email back
_The majority of blood tests have been signed off however the CF and Chromosome has not. A doctor is required to do that and they have all had full consultations today as well as a long meeting. We will not get a doctor to sign this off until tomorrow at the earliest. As soon as things are signed off I assure you I will contact you._

I was really hoping to hear something on fri but no such luck So keeping my fingers crossed it hear something today I hate this waiting to see if my blood work is ok to be able to egg share

Journey great news on your PUPO news


----------



## shenagh1

Wow Charlie n bec    amazing news..

Journeys congrats on being pupo xx

Everyday- like you I'm also waiting a reply and was told I would hear today at the latest, still no sign of it x

Hi all xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Wow Charlie n bec   amazing news..
> 
> Journeys congrats on being pupo xx
> 
> Everyday- like you I'm also waiting a reply and was told I would hear today at the latest, still no sign of it x
> 
> Hi all xx


Did you hear anything in the end hun I got told fri at the earliest but would have thought i would have got a email today  I didnt email today because i was told As soon as things are signed off I will be assured to be contacted

I am abit disappoint really


----------



## dingle123

everyday/shenagh who is your consultant?

Journey - how are you feeling this evening?

Donna - how are things at the new clinic?

AFM - still gobbling the folic acid.....the consultant signed off today so am now just waiting to start BCP's. Reminded Ruth that I am jetting off on holiday on 13th July so need to get going before I fly.

Laura xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everyday/shenagh who is your consultant?
> 
> Journey - how are you feeling this evening?
> 
> Donna - how are things at the new clinic?
> 
> AFM - still gobbling the folic acid.....the consultant signed off today so am now just waiting to start BCP's. Reminded Ruth that I am jetting off on holiday on 13th July so need to get going before I fly.
> 
> Laura xx


My Consultant is Dr thum

Great news that you have been signed off today


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyday/shenagh who is your consultant?
> 
> Journey - how are you feeling this evening?
> 
> Donna - how are things at the new clinic?
> 
> AFM - still gobbling the folic acid.....the consultant signed off today so am now just waiting to start BCP's. Reminded Ruth that I am jetting off on holiday on 13th July so need to get going before I fly.
> 
> Laura xx
> 
> 
> 
> My Consultant is Dr thum
> 
> Great news that you have been signed off today
Click to expand...

Are you going to call tomorrow? I know they say not to but if it were me, I would...


----------



## dingle123

Shout out to Jo - hope you're doing well Lady!!!


----------



## Donna82

Hi dingle123......

The new clinic have been brilliant, they have really got things moving.... The last 6 months seem to have really dragged but now we are getting somewhere fast


----------



## dingle123

So pleased for you. I know you were so frustrated with the lister xxx


----------



## Donna82

Thanks...... Just seemed a lot of extra waiting ( or me being impatient lol)

At least now things can move on and I can get moving......

Fingers crossed it works


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyday/shenagh who is your consultant?
> 
> Journey - how are you feeling this evening?
> 
> Donna - how are things at the new clinic?
> 
> AFM - still gobbling the folic acid.....the consultant signed off today so am now just waiting to start BCP's. Reminded Ruth that I am jetting off on holiday on 13th July so need to get going before I fly.
> 
> Laura xx
> 
> 
> 
> My Consultant is Dr thum
> 
> Great news that you have been signed off today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to call tomorrow? I know they say not to but if it were me, I would...
Click to expand...

I am going to send another email today once I am back from baby group if I have not heard anything by then as it would have been 3 days and it dont take that long to sign of my last lot of blood tests

All I want to know is YES YOU CAN EGG SHARE is that to much to ask !!!!!


----------



## dingle123

What did Dr Thum say in your consultation? Was he vague or did he give you any clue as to whether you'd be a candidate? I only ask because I 'kinda' felt it was a yes on the day - obviously if there was something wrong with my bloods it would have been a different matter. If they are telling you they are just waiting to sign off/busy etc...I'd hazard a guess and say its a yes. Xx


----------



## Journey99

I was accepted for egg share at my first consultation. Maybe it was because I came in prior and did my bloods. But it took ages to be matched.


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> What did Dr Thum say in your consultation? Was he vague or did he give you any clue as to whether you'd be a candidate? I only ask because I 'kinda' felt it was a yes on the day - obviously if there was something wrong with my bloods it would have been a different matter. If they are telling you they are just waiting to sign off/busy etc...I'd hazard a guess and say its a yes. Xx


He said i am a good candidate for egg sharing as i have a LO through ivf and i had 14 eggs last time etc I mean just waiting to get the all clear to egg share eg my blood tests (worried after my a cycle buddy to be found out she is a cf carrier) and thats the blood tests i am waiting on


----------



## everydayisagift

I don't know what to do 
shall i email the clinic again (last email was on thu) 
or just leave it and hope i will here something soon (which is what i keep thinking each day)

I was told '_As soon as things are signed off I assure you I will contact you'_

But what if they have forgotten and need me to remind them !!!!

I dont want to keep on at them for answers each week (even tho lizzy told me if i wanted i could email everyday )


----------



## dingle123

I think I would call/email...but then I am quite demanding! I am tempted to get in contact today to get confirmation of what BCP I'll be taking! Up to you Everday...  xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> I think I would call/email...but then I am quite demanding! I am tempted to get in contact today to get confirmation of what BCP I'll be taking! Up to you Everday...  xx


Have just emailed them this

_Afternoon 
Sorry to keep emailing you all must think i am a pain in the bum 
But just wanted to know if blood tests have been signed off yet as it been 5 days since we last spoke via email and i haven't heard anything _

fingers crossed i hear back from them today


----------



## dingle123

Everything crossed xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Yeah got a email 

Everything is done  

The matching has started


----------



## Donna82

everydayisagift said:


> Yeah got a email
> 
> Everything is done
> 
> The matching has started


That's brilliant news..... I am also currently waiting to be matched 

Fingers crossed


----------



## shenagh1

I'll join the matching wait process got another email back there saying anther lady has been given my details and I'll hear tomorrow :/ fx for us all girlies 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Yeah got a email
> 
> Everything is done
> 
> The matching has started


Hooray!


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> I'll join the matching wait process got another email back there saying anther lady has been given my details and I'll hear tomorrow :/ fx for us all girlies
> 
> Xx


Another hooray! Exciting times ladies xx


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah got a email
> 
> Everything is done
> 
> The matching has started
> 
> 
> 
> That's brilliant news..... I am also currently waiting to be matched
> 
> Fingers crossed
Click to expand...

:-D


----------



## Tito

Everyday that is fantastic news more good news is finally my EC is Thursday just waiting pn 23:00hrs to take the trigger shot


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Everyday that is fantastic news more good news is finally my EC is Thursday just waiting pn 23:00hrs to take the trigger shot


Great news enjoying your drug free day 2morrow and hope you get lots of eggs at EC


----------



## dingle123

Tito - Here's to lots and lots of good quality eggs!  

Journey - how are you doing?

AFM - just fired off an email this morning to confirm long or short protocol. Can't quite understand why they are now telling me I will be doing a long protocol but my nurse said short. Sounds silly but kinda want to know what I am dealing with ie will I be jabbing whilst on holiday. 

Have a great day Lister Ladies xxx


----------



## Journey99

Hi Dingle! 

I'm doing good.  Keeping busy with the move so no time to symptom spot or drive myself crazy wondering did it work.  Every once in a while I think omg I might be growing a human and I get serious butterflies in my tummy.  

I found the information changed a lot before I started cycling.  But they obviously now what they are doing.  I guess for us we just think what they say is set in stone but as our hormones keep changing they need to adjust our cycle to fit.  Not long now and you will be sitting there thinking OMG we're growing a human!! 

x


----------



## dingle123

Glad you are able to keep busy....although I guess a relocation will do that for you  

I am impatient today. Want it to be July already!!!


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies its only half past eleven n am so bored hope time flies n its Thursday home alone it was meant to be a peaceful resting day but because am such a buzy bee its driving me crazy.We never r satisfied r we


----------



## Wuffley

I was wondering if I could join you ladies. I have been TTC my first for 3 years and I had my first BFP last year through IUI but sadly it was ectopic. My tube wasn't removed but it is now damaged and the other side is also defective.

So now I am starting the wonderful world of egg sharing and I had my first consultation with the Lister yesterday. I was meant to have all of my initial appointments done yesterday but the councellor was off sick so that has had to be re booked for 9th July  

I was told yesterday that I could only have my bloods done after I have seen the councellor but I know the bloods can take up to 4 weeks to come back so I feel very frustrated that we are at a standstill - already. Was this the case for you ladies?


----------



## everydayisagift

Wuffley said:


> I was wondering if I could join you ladies. I have been TTC my first for 3 years and I had my first BFP last year through IUI but sadly it was ectopic. My tube wasn't removed but it is now damaged and the other side is also defective.
> 
> So now I am starting the wonderful world of egg sharing and I had my first consultation with the Lister yesterday. I was meant to have all of my initial appointments done yesterday but the councellor was off sick so that has had to be re booked for 9th July
> 
> I was told yesterday that I could only have my bloods done after I have seen the councellor but I know the bloods can take up to 4 weeks to come back so I feel very frustrated that we are at a standstill - already. Was this the case for you ladies?


Welcome 
I have all my bloods done on the day but that's because we saw a counsellor so i can really help you on your question i am sorry that you have to wait even longer now


----------



## everydayisagift

Just emailed my old clinic to get my DF's sperm sample moved to the lister now we have moved to the next stage 

Going away on 2nd July would love to hear some good news that i have been matched before i go  

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely sunny day I am off to work soon


----------



## Tito

Welcome Wuffley 
Everyday dont worry once things start going things just move so fast trust me it wont be long


----------



## Journey99

Wuffley - Yes lister will not perform bloods until they have everything! I had to lose a stone before they would do my cf and chromosome so I ended up paying the £350 for those tests do the results would be back by the time I lost the weight.


----------



## dingle123

Welcome Wuffley! Really sorry you now have to wait till the 9th July - really rubbish xxx


----------



## Misiak

Congrats Charlie n Bec!!!!!


My period started yesterday n going to blood test tomorrow
I hope everything's ok.... 
Then, first consultation on 6 July.


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just wanted to say i had EC today and 20 eggs collected now worried that the number is quiet high so quality might be rubbish     things go well


----------



## shenagh1

Wow Tito 20 that's great fx for you xx       

Girls.....IM MATCHED!!!!  can't stop smiling xx


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh...... Great news. I also got the call today to say if been matched


----------



## Tito

Ladies congrats on being matched now things will move so quick trust me before u know whats hit u it will be EC goodluck ladies


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Tito...... And congratulations on 20 eggs thats great.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## shenagh1

Wow Donna we're on a roll.. Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito that's great news on 20 eggs bet your over the moon this time round 

Shenagh1 that's fantactic news Hun you must be over the moon 

Donna82 great news for you too 

I got told on tue that my info was given to a lady on wed and she had to phone clinic this morning with a answer and I was told I would be updated but not had a email so can only guess I was not picked  

The waiting game cont's


----------



## Tito

Thanks Everyday n stop that lady may want n extra day wait till tomorrow n call the clinic stop making your own conclusions xxx fingers ccrossed for u hun


----------



## Donna82

Tito said:


> Thanks Everyday n stop that lady may want n extra day wait till tomorrow n call the clinic stop making your own conclusions xxx fingers ccrossed for u hun


I agree with Tito, maybe she wanted longer or clinic got held up.

Fingers crossed Hun x


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks ladies 
Will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Donna82

everydayisagift said:


> Thanks ladies
> Will see what tomorrow brings


Good luck  x


----------



## shenagh1

everydayisagift said:


> Thanks ladies
> Will see what tomorrow brings


Everyday I emailed them and Ruth said they were hectic today and was on,y getting through emails etc @5pm I think I emailed just at the right time before she went home, drop them an email tomorrow just asking was there any word that u know their busy but u got to sort babysitters or something lol xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Sent email to clinic this morning and just got a email back saying the lady that had my details on Wednesday left a message last night she is not ready for treatment!!!!!!!!
Ruth said the nurses are checking through about 15 files of results today so I am hoping some more recipients will be ready for treatment 

So fingers cross there might be a lady there for me only time will tell


----------



## dingle123

Well done Shenagh1!!!  

Tito - 20 is great - I am sure they will be excellent quality!!

Everyday - hang in there - I hope you get the call before your holiday xxx


----------



## Wuffley

Thank you for the welcome.

I am very excited to get started - I am hoping we will be on our way by September but I guess it all depends on being matched (and getting the bloodwork back all clear). I see that I'm not the only one in the waiting game at the moment. Good luck to you all waiting for matching and on the 2ww.


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to say i had EC today and 20 eggs collected now worried that the number is quiet high so quality might be rubbish    things go well


Any news on how your eggies got on over night ?


----------



## Tito

Yes out of the 20 16 were mature and 13 have fertilised am so happy with that. I have been provisinally book in for EC on Sunday but if i have 3 or more then will go in on Tuesday for blasto.Am so   for blasto but am still happy all the same


----------



## dingle123

Spoke to the clinic today - 7 women waiting to be matched have stated they don't want to use de from a donor under 5'5 (I'm 5'3) and also...the one recipient they did match me to has said no because I'm on holiday mid July and she wants it done and dusted before the Olympics. I feel miffed and sad today. DP has told me not to fret but finding it difficult


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Spoke to the clinic today - 7 women waiting to be matched have stated they don't want to use de from a donor under 5'5 (I'm 5'3) and also...the one recipient they did match me to has said no because I'm on holiday mid July and she wants it done and dusted before the Olympics. I feel miffed and sad today. DP has told me not to fret but finding it difficult


I am 5.3 too and i could well be having the same problem but haven't asked clinic why yet Can we ask the clinic what the recipients are looking for as such ??
That lady could still be waiting when you come back off holiday hun so i wouldn't worry about her


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Yes out of the 20 16 were mature and 13 have fertilised am so happy with that. I have been provisinally book in for EC on Sunday but if i have 3 or more then will go in on Tuesday for blasto.Am so   for blasto but am still happy all the same


Thats great news bet your have a good number to take them to blasto


----------



## dingle123

I did wonder if we were in the same boat as I know you mentioned also going on holiday? And what is wrong with 5'3?! So what if I have to stand on tip toes to grab a wine glass from the top shelve!  

Not sure if you can ask what they are looking for...Ruth did assure me they have new recipients each week....and basically told me to calm down! It's hard though when you want to get going. Hope you hear something today xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Yeah looks like same boat i am away start of july and was hoping to at least be on pill by then (think lizzy said i had to have a pill scan ?) Has/did anyone else have this 

I am away again start of Aug and in my world i would have loved to be DRing between the two holiday and start stimms when i came back from my Aug holiday 
BUT i dont mind starting after my Aug holiday which is 7 wks away so i would hope i had a match by then


----------



## everydayisagift

Its quite on here 

How's everyone's weekend been ?


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all

Dingle Hun I'm just over 5'2 and got matched quickly I think some women are just too picky I mean if u really really were desperate would you mind you child not being a 6'3 golden haired Adonis I just want a baby and so should they.... My brother who is only 17 is 6'2!!!! So our height shouldn't be a factor xx

Everyday- hoes you Hun, I ave to wait now o get early detection screening done which is a new thing they have to do and that's another set back! But hope it won't b long xx

Hi all hope you're all having a lovely weekend 

Xx


----------



## Donna82

shenagh1 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Dingle Hun I'm just over 5'2 and got matched quickly I think some women are just too picky I mean if u really really were desperate would you mind you child not being a 6'3 golden haired Adonis I just want a baby and so should they.... My brother who is only 17 is 6'2!!!! So our height shouldn't be a factor xx
> 
> Everyday- hoes you Hun, I ave to wait now o get early detection screening done which is a new thing they have to do and that's another set back! But hope it won't b long xx
> 
> Hi all hope you're all having a lovely weekend
> 
> Xx


Dingle I agree with Shenagh...... If they want a baby that badly then a little height difference wouldn't be a major problem.
I am only 5"1 and I was matched within 3 days..... Some people are just far too picky, there are lots out there not quite so choosy x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey Donna quick question what are they waiting to do with you now! I'm on my af at the min I'm not going to have to wait another month am I? Because she doesn't rear her head every month!! X


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies -who have had treatment already 

What happens when you are told you have been matched ?


----------



## Donna82

shenagh1 said:


> Hey Donna quick question what are they waiting to do with you now! I'm on my af at the min I'm not going to have to wait another month am I? Because she doesn't rear her head every month!! X


Hiya Shenagh......im now waiting for them to ring me to let me know what protocol treatment etc....when i spoke top clinic they said i might be lucky to start this cycle (im on day 18 now) if not will definately be next cycle...

To be honest im confused from now on as to the treatment as not looked too much into it as didnt wanna be confused...

Was gonna wait and just do as clinic said but now im curious lol


----------



## Tito

Everyday when i was matched my recepient and i had to be matched on our cycles so i was put on the pill then stopped after two weeks AF starts when u stop n i believe that was around my receipients started i maybe wrong but thats what i think happened.

Ladies sorry thought i had posted on here i got the call earlier this morning to inform me that out of my 13 eggies that had fertilized 11 were doing brilliantly today n therfore the decision to go for BLASTO was made am over the moon so ET is booked for Tuesday at 12 pm


----------



## Donna82

Thats great news Tito........

Fingers crossed and good luck for tuesday


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Everyday when i was matched my recepient and i had to be matched on our cycles so i was put on the pill then stopped after two weeks AF starts when u stop n i believe that was around my receipients started i maybe wrong but thats what i think happened.
> 
> Ladies sorry thought i had posted on here i got the call earlier this morning to inform me that out of my 13 eggies that had fertilized 11 were doing brilliantly today n therfore the decision to go for BLASTO was made am over the moon so ET is booked for Tuesday at 12 pm


That's great news Hun 

Did you have to have scan/bloods done before going on the pill ?


----------



## shenagh1

quick question.I was supposed to ring the clinic when after showed herself properly and now I can't get an answer as to what to do next! iv rang and emailed them and had no luck with.either :/ any ideas? xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> quick question.I was supposed to ring the clinic when after showed herself properly and now I can't get an answer as to what to do next! iv rang and emailed them and had no luck with.either :/ any ideas? xx


I have never got threw on the phone i have always had to leave a message as i was always told if you leave a message before 4.30 you will get a call back the same day I always email now tho

I think from the info sheet you start the pill on day 2 (if you are doing this) and ring clinic to book in for a scan but as i said this is what is written on my info sheet and it could be diffenent to yours

I am sure you will get a call back her soon

Good news that you have been told to ring when AF shows her face Thats not even been talked about with me since i found out all paperwork was signed off


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi All, 

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on your posts.

After running out of options now with NHS, we need IVF and unable to afford it privately we are looking into egg sharing. I contacted the Lister Clinic today and we have first appointment in July. Im trying not to get our hope up. 

I was hoping that anyone could give me there experience at Lister, i have had blood test the beginning of the year and had FSH of 9.1 and recent AMH of 12.6m my DH has slightly low sperm count. They have asked my to get more recent bloods and then will be assessed from there.  

Has anyone had similar results and been excepted on to the egg sharing program? We are traveling a long way to London and hoping we not making the trip to have out dreams end. 

Thanks 
Sarah


----------



## dingle123

Hi Sarah - big welcome! There is a member on here who is currently on the 2ww who was accepted with an AMH of 8 (I think) - Journey - can you reconfirm? Anyway - she got lots of lovely eggs so don't fret about your AMH too much xx


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in on your posts.
> 
> After running out of options now with NHS, we need IVF and unable to afford it privately we are looking into egg sharing. I contacted the Lister Clinic today and we have first appointment in July. Im trying not to get our hope up.
> 
> I was hoping that anyone could give me there experience at Lister, i have had blood test the beginning of the year and had FSH of 9.1 and recent AMH of 12.6m my DH has slightly low sperm count. They have asked my to get more recent bloods and then will be assessed from there.
> 
> Has anyone had similar results and been excepted on to the egg sharing program? We are traveling a long way to London and hoping we not making the trip to have out dreams end.
> 
> Thanks
> Sarah


Hi Sarah Welcome

I am just starting out at the Lister so not much help to you but i would say they haven't say NO going on your results you have given them so that a good start

I would go to your GP and get all your menstrual cycle blood tests done again 
These ones need to be done between day 1-5 of cycle

FSH 
LH 
Oestradiol 
Prolactin

This one on day 21 of cycle

Progesterone

Also if your GP will do your AMH that would help too if they want a updated one (either tho you have had one double check if that is ok )

If you have all these tests done before your appointment it will give them a better picture on the day and you will know if you can egg share

Your DH can also be tested on the day to see how his count is (dont think this is free tho)


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Hi Sarah - big welcome! There is a member on here who is currently on the 2ww who was accepted with an AMH of 8 (I think) - Journey - can you reconfirm? Anyway - she got lots of lovely eggs so don't fret about your AMH too much xx


My AHM was 7.6 and i got accepted i got told above 4 is ok even tho when i searched google i got told a AMH of below 10 is low


----------



## Journey99

Sarah - my AMH was 4 and my FSH was 10. I was accepted and was told I was borderline, anything under 4 would not be. Your numbers are fine. I got 17 eggs and currently have 2 perfect (if I do say so myself) envies on board. 

OTD is Thursday...feels like ages away. Keeps feeling like AF is on her way so I've given her a stern talking to and told her to come back next year!


----------



## SarahScrafton

thank you all for you quick responses, i feel a lot more positive now. I know my GP will have no problem doing the day 3 and day 21 tests, but Im unsure about the AMH test, has any one else had this done by there GP for free? i had my last one done in January, think they want a more recent one.


----------



## shenagh1

Sarah- my gp did all my tests including my Amh, well actually they wrote a letter to my previous clinic and told them to do it and my local lab did dh SA free of charge however we are in northern Ireland x


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> thank you all for you quick responses, i feel a lot more positive now. I know my GP will have no problem doing the day 3 and day 21 tests, but Im unsure about the AMH test, has any one else had this done by there GP for free? i had my last one done in January, think they want a more recent one.


My GP would not do it so had my done at the lister before my appointment


----------



## SarahScrafton

did you have it done on the same day as your appointment? they said i could go there to get it done but results would take 4-5 days. we live about 5 hours away bit of a long way to go back again 4 days after. hoping GP will agree to do it.


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> did you have it done on the same day as your appointment? they said i could go there to get it done but results would take 4-5 days. we live about 5 hours away bit of a long way to go back again 4 days after. hoping GP will agree to do it.


No never got it done on day of appointment got it done 2 wks beforehand we only live about 1 1/2 hrs away so not as far


----------



## Donna82

Evening ladies......

I got the call today that ive got to go for pipelle treatment next thursday and will start on suprecur injections that day too 

Tito.......good luck for tomorrow


----------



## shenagh1

Dona what pippelle sorry I'm a bit silly


----------



## Donna82

shenagh1 said:


> Dona what pippelle sorry I'm a bit silly


Hun to be honest im not 100% but apparently a catheter is inserted into the uterus and scratches the womb lining which apparently doubles the chances of implantation.....


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna82 said:


> shenagh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dona what pippelle sorry I'm a bit silly
> 
> 
> 
> Hun to be honest im not 100% but apparently a catheter is inserted into the uterus and scratches the womb lining which apparently doubles the chances of implantation.....
Click to expand...

Ooooo never heard that before 
Not sure I would be happy having that done


----------



## shenagh1

Wow sounds interesting I doubt the lister do that!  I ant wait to start getting tired of the not knowing only because if to travel so far and such short notice will cost us massively especially so close to the Olympics x


----------



## Donna82

So far only people i know having treatment at herts/essex fertility centre have mentioned it but spoke to the egg donation nurse today and it was recommended.

Apparently it over really quickly and if it can help ill give it a go


----------



## Donna82

shenagh1 said:


> Wow sounds interesting I doubt the lister do that! I ant wait to start getting tired of the not knowing only because if to travel so far and such short notice will cost us massively especially so close to the Olympics x


I never heard of it while dealing with Lister........

Like i said if it could help then ill give it a go 

Roll on next week, i wanna get started now......so excited but also very nervous


----------



## Tito

Journey i agree if it works try it u should see my bathroom cabinet am on so many supplements plus acupunture just because of what i have heard and so far things r going great.Goodluck on that test.

Getting ready for my journey into London for ET wish me luck ladies


----------



## Donna82

Good luck Tito


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> So far only people i know having treatment at herts/essex fertility centre have mentioned it but spoke to the egg donation nurse today and it was recommended.
> 
> Apparently it over really quickly and if it can help ill give it a go


I am sure it will be fine - congrats on moving forward so quickly  xxx


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Journey i agree if it works try it u should see my bathroom cabinet am on so many supplements plus acupunture just because of what i have heard and so far things r going great.Goodluck on that test.
> 
> Getting ready for my journey into London for ET wish me luck ladies


Everything tightly crossed!!!


----------



## Donna82

dingle123 said:


> Donna82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far only people i know having treatment at herts/essex fertility centre have mentioned it but spoke to the egg donation nurse today and it was recommended.
> 
> Apparently it over really quickly and if it can help ill give it a go
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it will be fine - congrats on moving forward so quickly  xxx
Click to expand...

Thanks Dingle......

I can't believe how quickly it has come but at least no more waiting...... Fingers crossed it works for me


----------



## dingle123

You know it!!!!   xx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Donna82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shenagh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dona what pippelle sorry I'm a bit silly
> 
> 
> 
> Hun to be honest im not 100% but apparently a catheter is inserted into the uterus and scratches the womb lining which apparently doubles the chances of implantation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo never heard that before
> Not sure I would be happy having that done
Click to expand...

A fair few people I know have had it done. Personally I'd do anything to maximise my chances.


----------



## Donna82

dingle123 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donna82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shenagh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dona what pippelle sorry I'm a bit silly
> 
> 
> 
> Hun to be honest im not 100% but apparently a catheter is inserted into the uterus and scratches the womb lining which apparently doubles the chances of implantation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo never heard that before
> Not sure I would be happy having that done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fair few people I know have had it done. Personally I'd do anything to maximise my chances.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dingle........ If it can't hurt it's worth a go


----------



## Journey99

I am 9dp3td so it's 2 days early. The line although not as dark as the control is clearly there. I'm so excited!


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> I am 9dp3td so it's 2 days early. The line although not as dark as the control is clearly there. I'm so excited!


That's great news Hun all these BFP from the lister are great news


----------



## shenagh1

Yeah journey FANTASTIC news .....     xx

Donna- it would be great if the lister did do it because like you I would try anything if it improved my chances xx

Tito good luck today hun xx

Everyday how are you today? X

Dingle -how r u?

Hi to all I've missed xx


----------



## everydayisagift

I emailed the clinic yday to ask for a update and have been told that they are hoping to have me matched before my Aug holiday 

Keeping my fingers crossed that will happen


----------



## dingle123

Journey - I've already congratulated you on another thread but here's another: hip hip hooray! Really pleased for you


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations Journey.......thats awesome news


----------



## Tito

Hey everyone just wanted to say i now have two beautiful Blasto grade 1 embies on board o am officially PUPO   hope it goes by quick


----------



## Donna82

Tito said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to say i now have two beautiful Blasto grade 1 embies on board o am officially PUPO  hope it goes by quick


Fingers crossed for you Tito


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to say i now have two beautiful Blasto grade 1 embies on board o am officially PUPO  hope it goes by quick


great news hun when s your OTD ?

Was just wondering how many made it to day 5 out of your 20 hun ?


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies OTD is next week thursday 5/07/12


----------



## dingle123

Roll on next Thursday - hopefully it will be here before you know it! Xx


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Yeah journey FANTASTIC news .....     xx
> 
> Donna- it would be great if the lister did do it because like you I would try anything if it improved my chances xx
> 
> Tito good luck today hun xx
> 
> Everyday how are you today? X
> 
> Dingle -how r u?
> 
> Hi to all I've missed xx


*waves*

How are you doing Shenagh?

When are you next back into the lister?

No news from me apart from having to go into the lister tomorrow as Dr Thum wants to recheck my blood pressure. Blah blah. Hoping it's a sigh that things are moving forward! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Small update - just heard that my details have been passed to a couple and they will confirm tomorrow if they are ready to start *everything crossed*


----------



## Donna82

dingle123 said:


> Small update - just heard that my details have been passed to a couple and they will confirm tomorrow if they are ready to start *everything crossed*


Thats great news Dingle......

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Donna!


----------



## Journey99

Great news Dingle! I had issues with my BP too. I used to have a major fear/phobia of needles. So when the nurse was just about to take my BP she told me about needing bloodwork. Well of course my BP went thru the roof. So she sent me for bloods and let me sit for 20 mins and did it again. It came down but not enough. I went to my gp who said it wasn't that high and felt they wasted his time. I've now been diagnosed with white coat syndrome haha


----------



## Tito

dingle123 said:


> Small update - just heard that my details have been passed to a couple and they will confirm tomorrow if they are ready to start *everything crossed*


Fantastic news Dingle   your journey begins here


----------



## shenagh1

Yeahhhhhh dingle go you fx for you Hun xx

I'm not sure about me and the lister.. I hope I hear soon xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Well we set off at 9am this morning to pick my DF's frozen men from our old clinic and take to the Lister  as wanted to get this sorted before our break away start of July 

And i got a email at 10.30am 

Saying GREAT NEWS i have been MATCHED    
and that i should get a call this afternoon to work out a plan going forward 

I am over the moon I am so shocked how quickly is has happened


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Great news Dingle! I had issues with my BP too. I used to have a major fear/phobia of needles. So when the nurse was just about to take my BP she told me about needing bloodwork. Well of course my BP went thru the roof. So she sent me for bloods and let me sit for 20 mins and did it again. It came down but not enough. I went to my gp who said it wasn't that high and felt they wasted his time. I've now been diagnosed with white coat syndrome haha


White coat syndrome haha! How are you feeling - still I'm shock?

Going to avoid coffee tomorrow and be as calm as possible when I go in tomorrow.


----------



## shenagh1

Wow everyday that's great soo exciting, I'm still waiting to hear what happens next I hope I hear soon xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Small update - just heard that my details have been passed to a couple and they will confirm tomorrow if they are ready to start *everything crossed*


great news we could be stating at the same time


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small update - just heard that my details have been passed to a couple and they will confirm tomorrow if they are ready to start *everything crossed*
> 
> 
> 
> great news we could be stating at the same time
Click to expand...

Woohoo congrats! It would be nice to have someone going through it at the same time. I randomly started to feel nervous today as it all seems quite real.


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small update - just heard that my details have been passed to a couple and they will confirm tomorrow if they are ready to start *everything crossed*
> 
> 
> 
> great news we could be stating at the same time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo congrats! It would be nice to have someone going through it at the same time. I randomly started to feel nervous today as it all seems quite real.
Click to expand...

Me too but i know feel a bit peed off as i was told word for word

_You have been matched! I have asked one of the nurses to call you* this
afternoon *to work out a plan going forward. 
_
and as we was at the clinic ruth said she might be able to get a nurse to see me but got a email saying

_Annette is back to back with appointments at this time so don't wait
on our account. *She will call by the end of the day though*_

and i have had no phone call


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday you are at the same stage as me now the waiting and limbo... I was told I'd hear early this week and it's thursday tomorrow lol xx


----------



## dingle123

I'm not going to stress about it anymore...or email. What will be, will be! Shenagh - bless you for your patience


----------



## Tito

Dingle/shenagh believe me i have been there with the lister you just have too keep on there toes i never emailed them but kept calling them i used to leave them 100's of messages everyday i think they got fed up n matched me sooner to shut me up but it paid up in the end.its fraustrating i know but its the nagging and constantly being at there case that will get u there even when they told me to call in two days i called the next day just to say i was just checking up i know it annoyed them but at least they remembered me..fx for u ladies n goodluck it will be soon


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Everyday you are at the same stage as me now the waiting and limbo... I was told I'd hear early this week and it's thursday tomorrow lol xx


Why sent a email saying a nurse will call you later and they dont


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Dingle/shenagh believe me i have been there with the lister you just have too keep on there toes i never emailed them but kept calling them i used to leave them 100's of messages everyday i think they got fed up n matched me sooner to shut me up but it paid up in the end.its fraustrating i know but its the nagging and constantly being at there case that will get u there even when they told me to call in two days i called the next day just to say i was just checking up i know it annoyed them but at least they remembered me..fx for u ladies n goodluck it will be soon


When you got the email saying you were matched how long did you have to wait for the nurse to ring you to talk about the next step ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Bloody hell you do have to chase this clinic 

After getting told i would get a call yday then today and by 4pm nothing i email again and get told they are waiting on the other ladies period dates (i gave mine a few weeks ago ) 

Why couldn't they tell me that yday 

and why cant this lady ring the clinic back with her period dates !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HATE WAITING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I go away on mon and i sure need it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tito

Everyday i understand love it took about 3 days or so i think it is fraustrating but just keep on it it will be worth it in the end


----------



## shenagh1

everyday hang in there hun.. I got my phone call today to say I start sniffing on the 13th July (FRIDAY) UHOH I'm superstitious too lol xx


----------



## Donna82

shenagh1 said:


> everyday hang in there hun.. I got my phone call today to say I start sniffing on the 13th July (FRIDAY) UHOH I'm superstitious too lol xx


Great news Shenagh....... Seems to be a lot of us starting around the same time.

Everyday........ I heard on the Thursday we had been matched but didn't here back about start dates till the following Tuesday....... Hang in there


----------



## Tito

shenagh1 said:


> everyday hang in there hun.. I got my phone call today to say I start sniffing on the 13th July (FRIDAY) UHOH I'm superstitious too lol xx


Oh thats wonderful news Shenagh

Everyday Your turn is coming soon


----------



## shenagh1

Quick question to anyone/everyone..... I'm starting the nasal spray 13th July does anyone know how long I should be swimming for After that? I know I should get a bleed while on the spray well I think so. I'm so new to this any help would b great xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> everyday hang in there hun.. I got my phone call today to say I start sniffing on the 13th July (FRIDAY) UHOH I'm superstitious too lol xx


Thats great news hun  Do you need to go on pill ?


----------



## shenagh1

Hey everyday no no pill for me I don't react well on itxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies

Officially been matched which is very exciting! I was told I probably wouldn't hear today re treatment - more likey next week. Eithe way I am not getting stressed about it - it's just reassuring to know I have a match! Hope you're all ok - have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Donna82

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Officially been matched which is very exciting! I was told I probably wouldn't here today re treatment - more likey next week. Eithe way I am not getting stressed about it - it's just reassuring to know I have a match! Hope you're all ok - have a lovely weekend xx
> [/quote
> 
> Great news Dingle


----------



## dingle123

Another brief update - just spoke to the nurse - I start the pill on day 2 of my next period (which is due any day now) and scan first week of August. Yay!


----------



## Tito

Dingle what a way to start a weekend so delighted for u i started the pill at day 2 as well then stopped after 12 days then started sniffing soon after


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Another brief update - just spoke to the nurse - I start the pill on day 2 of my next period (which is due any day now) and scan first week of August. Yay!





dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Officially been matched which is very exciting! I was told I probably wouldn't hear today re treatment - more likey next week. Eithe way I am not getting stressed about it - it's just reassuring to know I have a match! Hope you're all ok - have a lovely weekend xx


Thats great news hun

I am still waiting on the other lady to tell clinic her period dates


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Everyday and Tito! I'm excited but it all seems a bit like the unknown now...

Tito - how long will be on the pill for.....is it different for everyone? *clueless*

Everyday - hang in there. I had to chase them today otherwise I'm not sure I would have heard from them xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Thanks Everyday and Tito! I'm excited but it all seems a bit like the unknown now...
> 
> Tito - how long will be on the pill for.....is it different for everyone? *clueless*
> 
> Everyday - hang in there. I had to chase them today otherwise I'm not sure I would have heard from them xx


Well i emailed again today saying

_Afternoon

Just emailing to ask if the recipient has phoned in with her period dates yet ?

Sorry to be a pain _

And got this email back

_No,

As always we will call/contact when we know something everydayisagift_


----------



## Tito

dingle123 said:


> Thanks Everyday and Tito! I'm excited but it all seems a bit like the unknown now...
> 
> Tito - how long will be on the pill for.....is it different for everyone? *clueless*
> 
> Everyday - hang in there. I had to chase them today otherwise I'm not sure I would have heard from them xx


I was on it for 12 days not sure if its different for others


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Hello ladies!

May I join you?
I had my initial consultation at Lister yesterday.I had my blood test results with me, except AMH.
Do you know how long do I/they have to wait for results?
Is it possible to do DH chromosome etc blood test through NHS and how long is going to take? At Lister costs £120


----------



## Donna82

tryingsecondtime said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> May I join you?
> I had my initial consultation at Lister yesterday.I had my blood test results with me, except AMH.
> Do you know how long do I/they have to wait for results?
> Is it possible to do DH chromosome etc blood test through NHS and how long is going to take? At Lister costs £120


Hey Hun...... Welcome 

My amh took a couple of days to come back.

As for dh tests your gp may do these for you, most do. Although some may charge you for it, depends on gp


----------



## tryingsecondtime

> Although some may charge you for it, depends on gp


many thanks
I will ask my GP then


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> May I join you?
> I had my initial consultation at Lister yesterday.I had my blood test results with me, except AMH.
> Do you know how long do I/they have to wait for results?
> Is it possible to do DH chromosome etc blood test through NHS and how long is going to take? At Lister costs £120


Welcome! Fingers crossed for you!

My AMH came back within days - HIV etc took longer. Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

and quickly about myself
I have a PCOS
since we've been TTC doctors used to say 'ICSI only' cause of my DH semen results.
I read so much about infertility
and finally I have my little without ICSI, without IVF, without IUI
however my miracle limits ended in 2009
we're with no more luck so far
DH had a vericocele in 2011 cause I was asking to check why he has a bad semen result
since then his results are good enough for IUI or IVF

I am 2 weeks on the metformin cause I kept asking for it 
and my ovaries look better now  
this cycle is my last on clomid and first clomid+metformin
in the mean time we're waiting for test results and info from clinic

most frustrating thing is that we have to ask (as patients) GP and other doctor for so many thing, moreover - request them as doctors are very lazy to actually offer a help
this is my opinion based on my experience over the years....


----------



## dingle123

TST - just IMO - the lister are a bit slow in communicating.....however you can see lots of ladies have fallen first time!  It feels like the right clinic for us and I hope it's the same for you.

Why didn't the lister do AMH for you? Laura xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

They took my blood sample for AMH as well.
I had with me LH, FSH, E2, Testosterone, SGBH, Blood morphology, Prolactine, Progesteron done in may/june 2012 and even some old one from 2007   plus laparascopy result (done in 2009).
Believe me I have a thick file of different tests results  
anyway
I should see my GP 2nd July and I'll ask for chlamydia and gono... (I could not do at lister as I had my AF)
plus DH tests (chromosomes, HIV, HepB and C). Hope she may do that for us and I will get results quickly  

I have one months with no rush at all as I'm having laparoscopy on 23rd July (planned months ago) and I wish to do that.
Plus we'd like to give ourself last chance-last cycle ever with Clomid (plus metformin first time)
I only worry if I will ovulate before 15dc to do test before 23rd July  

my first impression of Lister Clinic is very good and I have a good feeling


----------



## Tito

Ladies morning i have a confession to make dh left very early this morning to queque for wimbledon i got so bored and decied i would do just one sneaky test with my cb stick.Problem is its only 4dp5dt and my OTD is not until Thursday but the test says Pregnant 1-2 weeks could this be really happening i really don't want to be getting so excited at this point but am   it is never had a BFP in my life n gosh could this be real...help why did i do it no am driving myself mad....


----------



## Donna82

Tito said:


> Ladies morning i have a confession to make dh left very early this morning to queque for wimbledon i got so bored and decied i would do just one sneaky test with my cb stick.Problem is its only 4dp5dt and my OTD is not until Thursday but the test says Pregnant 1-2 weeks could this be really happening i really don't want to be getting so excited at this point but am  it is never had a BFP in my life n gosh could this be real...help why did i do it no am driving myself mad....


Congratulations Tito that's awesome news........ Best you take it easy and retest on otd but I'd say the test was right


----------



## Tito

Thanks Donna


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*toto*
I think you test to early.
Pregnyl or Ovitrelle injection may give a false positive result up to 10 days (after injection), that's why we should not test earlier.
It doesn't mean that you are not pregnant, you cannot be sure what has an impact on your test result so far.
Let's repeat test a few days later.
I think you'll see BFP on that date!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*tito*
I just realised-you had your trigger on 19 June?
so today is 11 days after
my congratulations! youuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Ladies morning i have a confession to make dh left very early this morning to queque for wimbledon i got so bored and decied i would do just one sneaky test with my cb stick.Problem is its only 4dp5dt and my OTD is not until Thursday but the test says Pregnant 1-2 weeks could this be really happening i really don't want to be getting so excited at this point but am  it is never had a BFP in my life n gosh could this be real...help why did i do it no am driving myself mad....


Huge congrats!!!!!!! Lots of hugs *jumps up and down* xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Dingle am still keeping my fx

Its been such a lovely day is anyone else like me getting worried i have no symtoms but i have been so lazy spent the whole day practically in bed again am usually miss busy busy


----------



## Donna82

Tito..... Try not to worry too much, I've had 3 pregnancies and didn't get any symptoms till I was a good few weeks gone and even then nothing major. Every pregnancy is different and lots don't even get symptoms


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Ladies morning i have a confession to make dh left very early this morning to queque for wimbledon i got so bored and decied i would do just one sneaky test with my cb stick.Problem is its only 4dp5dt and my OTD is not until Thursday but the test says Pregnant 1-2 weeks could this be really happening i really don't want to be getting so excited at this point but am  it is never had a BFP in my life n gosh could this be real...help why did i do it no am driving myself mad....


great news hun 
my mate got 1-2 wks at one week after her blastos were put back and 2-3 wks on otd


----------



## Tito

Everyday thanks thats put me at ease


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Everyday thanks thats put me at ease


Your welcome hun and look forward to you telling us you got 2-3 wks on the 5th


----------



## dingle123

Happy Monday Lister Ladies! <and Donna> 

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Happy Monday Lister Ladies! <and Donna>
> 
> How is everyone? Xx


We are off on are break away until fri and its well needed coz all this stress is not helping my diet put 3lb on last week 

Enjoy your week ladies


----------



## Tito

Thanks everyday 
enjoy your break


----------



## dingle123

Enjoy your break everyday! Xx 

Having a mini drama in that my consultant won't sign off my prescription for the pill today. My usual consultant is on hols till Thursday, so the consultant covering is reluctant to sign off. He has said my bp is still too high and he is concerned that I will have reaction on the pill. Therefore he is suggesting the nasal spray, and to start on my next cycle! This would mean mid  August/possibly end of August. My DP spoke to the consultant on his mobile who was apparently very firm, but also very nice. She has explained our situation: the fact I have a very long cycle, the fact we have been matched (where does this leave the receipient?) and also that my test results run out end of next month.... Anyway, his advice was to speak to our consultant upon his return to the office, which is our plan.


----------



## Tito

Dingle why did u not get the presciption from the Lister??


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Dingle - I don't understant why they didn't give u prescription... very strange


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all, 

Feeling more positive reading about all the BFP at the lister! 

Just quick question for anyone who can help, if you take all your test results with you to first appionment, do you get a decision on the day if you are accepted? 

Xxx


----------



## cocobella

Hi SarahScrafton,
I agree, great to hear about all the Lister BFPs  
I had FSH, LH E2 and AMH all done and printed when I went for my initial consultation and they said that as long as all my chromosome, HIV test, doctors letter etc came back OK, which they did, then I would be accepted. All those other blood tests came back in about 4 weeks. Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

SarahScrafton
I had my initial consultation 4 days ago. They had to do AMH, chromosomes and other tests for me. Consultant said that so far my results are fine and everything looks promising. We'll see in about 4 weeks time


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks ladies

I'm just so nervous that we don't get accepted! And our consultation isn't for another 3 week, need to try relax but I have 101 question going on in my head!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Can I just ask if anyone is taking vitamins? I been reading about royal jelly to try and increase AMH levels. I'm willing to try anything, but don't want to risk anything messing other levels up.


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just wanted to say 2 days to my OTD and i test again today this time with first response and not cb HPT ladies could this be my time as its still BFP    it stays the same for Thursday i doubt trigger injection is still in my system now


----------



## Tito

Sarah i have been on loads of vitamins i discovered from Angelbumps protocol on one of threads royal jelly was one of them and my first tx was said to have failed because of poor quality eggs and this time it was the other way round so i believe the royal jelly helped search Angelbump protocol on FF and you will get more information its really helpful.


----------



## Donna82

Great news Tito...... Roll on Thursday 

I think it's deffo looking like your time


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to say 2 days to my OTD and i test again today this time with first response and not cb HPT ladies could this be my time as its still BFP   it stays the same for Thursday i doubt trigger injection is still in my system now


I have a good feeling! Yippee! Xxxx


----------



## dingle123

SarahScrafton said:


> Can I just ask if anyone is taking vitamins? I been reading about royal jelly to try and increase AMH levels. I'm willing to try anything, but don't want to risk anything messing other levels up.


I take folic acid.....intrigued about the royal jelly. Xx


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Dingle why did u not get the presciption from the Lister??


I posted on the other thread....hopefully Dr Thum will overrule the doctor who is covering for him till Thursday


----------



## shenagh1

Tito said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to say 2 days to my OTD and i test again today this time with first response and not cb HPT ladies could this be my time as its still BFP   it stays the same for Thursday i doubt trigger injection is still in my system now


Wow Tito fx tightly   it's it but sounds positive 

Dingle- did u ring the lister to speak to lizzy?? I think that ridiculous

Everyday? Hope your enjoying your time away and that u have some good news when back.

Tito and Sarah I must check out this angel bump and see what it says x

Hi to everyone else xx

Am- I got my nasal spray, injections and pessaries over the weekend and I start sniffing on the 13th July anyone know from that roughly when my estimated EC should be? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi ladies 

Internet is very poor here it took me ages to load this page just to write this message but I had to share that I got a email this morning saying I am to start the Pill on day 2 of my next period which is due around the 17th July give or take a few days either side 
Then I am to have a baseline scan on 2nd Aug and if all ok with my scan and other ladies scan i can then start the nasal spray on the 3rd Aug and then start the menopur injections on the 10th Aug and my first scan will be on 15th Aug 

So glad I have some rough dates now 

Hope all is well with everyone and I will catch up with everyone once home


----------



## shenagh1

Just an update got a phone call there (voice message) to say my recipient isn't ready and I can't start on the 13th July now!!!


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Just an update got a phone call there (voice message) to say my recipient isn't ready and I can't start on the 13th July now!!!


!!!!! I am so sorry - you must be so upset. Are they making you wait for her to matching you with someone else? Big hugs Shenagh xxxx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Internet is very poor here it took me ages to load this page just to write this message but I had to share that I got a email this morning saying I am to start the Pill on day 2 of my next period which is due around the 17th July give or take a few days either side
> Then I am to have a baseline scan on 2nd Aug and if all ok with my scan and other ladies scan i can then start the nasal spray on the 3rd Aug and then start the menopur injections on the 10th Aug and my first scan will be on 15th Aug
> 
> So glad I have some rough dates now
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and I will catch up with everyone once home


Finally! Now relax and enjoy your break! Xx


----------



## dingle123

We did speak to Lizzy...she has been lovely and tried to convince the covering consultant but to no avail. I just have everything crossed that Dr Thum will sign off on Thursday.


----------



## shenagh1

I burst out crying when she told me not only were we planning on going away after it for a week but I had everything here to go. She rang my phone at 4;50 knowing fully well they close at 5 and now I've to wait till tomorrow to find out what's happening..they mention a pill in the message but I can't go in the pill as I bleed through it and suffer from migraines on them... I'm so disheartened x


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> I burst out crying when she told me not only were we planning on going away after it for a week but I had everything here to go. She rang my phone at 4;50 knowing fully well they close at 5 and now I've to wait till tomorrow to find out what's happening..they mention a pill in the message but I can't go in the pill as I bleed through it and suffer from migraines on them... I'm so disheartened x


Really feel for you lovely. I burst into tears yesterday with the pill drama..... purely because I had it all set out in my head that it was starting. I am truly sorry - make sure you get some answers tomorrow. Have a glass of wine tonight ! Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

I know how your feeling dingle fingers crossed we both get our answers and soon. Dr Thum is my dr too so I'll sat I'll be waiting till Thursday to hear anything thanks for the message xx ill have a glass for u too lol maybe a bottle :/ xx 

Great news everyday enjoy ur hols now xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

tito

my congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your BFP is real!!!!!!!!! trigger cannot impact your BFP right now!
wow-this is absolutely fab!

lizzy, everydayisagift

I'm sorry that the other part of programme change a mind!
fingers crossed for better next match!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I receive a letter form Lister with copy of the letter sent to GP and information what other tests we have to do and that results gonna be ready up to 6 weeks time.
I'll see my GP on 5th July - hopefully she will do some tests for us


----------



## Tito

Morning its official just did my final test on test day and cb digital says pregnant 2-3 weeks      finally i get my first   after three attempts i was starting to think this would never be possible for me am so delight but now am   everything is okey and not an ectopic pregnancy oh now am going nuts waiting for my first scan


----------



## Donna82

Massive congratulations Tito


----------



## tryingsecondtime

tito
       


I know my AMH result - 63  
Lister haven't got letter from GP yet  
OMG how long can take to type a few words?


----------



## dingle123

Trying - it took us forever to get that damn letter from our GP! Like you say - how long can it take to write a few words?! Keep harassing them! Xx


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Morning its official just did my final test on test day and cb digital says pregnant 2-3 weeks      finally i get my first  after three attempts i was starting to think this would never be possible for me am so delight but now am   everything is okey and not an ectopic pregnancy oh now am going nuts waiting for my first scan


My 'official' congrats - well done lovely Tito!!!! So pleased for you! Roll on scan date! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Update: The Wife spoke to our consultant this afternoon (I let her deal with all this kind of stuff!)  

He is sending out a prescription for the nasel spray and I start sniffing on 27th July - hip hip hooray!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I did some reading about high level of AMH
and I am not smiling any more  
such a high AMH is correlated higher risk of OHSS  

regarding my appointment with GP-she is such a lovely lady.
She wrote the letter straight away and promise to fax it. I took a copy and I will post tomorrow. At least one gonna be done.
She manage to organize needed blood tests for DH and results should be ready by Tuesday  
as my medical centre doesn't do chlamydia and gono... from urine (only swab) I need to go to Lister to have them done.
That's allright.

I hope that all my results will came back before my next AF which should be around 30th July and they will do my PILL scan  
Waiting is horrible. I am not patient at all.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

why do you have to wait so long to start sniffing?


ladies with PCOS

are you/going to be on short or long protocol?
do you have high AMH?


----------



## dingle123

Trying - I can't go on the pill due to my high blood pressure. I also am out of the country from next Friday for a week, so our consultant wants me to start sniffing the week we arrive back. I am down for a long protocol but in all honesty they seem to change their minds weekly with me, re the type of treatment.

I did think your AMH seemed high but there have been ladies here who have fallen with very low AMH. Don't focus on it too much (hard I know) xx


----------



## dingle123

Btw...having no patience....you better find some! All of us with the lister have had various issues...I am guessing that is the nature of egg sharing. Xx.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle
thank you for your support

 I forgot about your high blood pressure
most important is that everything is sort out at that time  

does anyone else had a high amh?


----------



## Tito

Almost there Dingle well done


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Almost there Dingle well done


Thanks Tito! Thought this day would never come!


----------



## Wuffley

Congratulations to the BFP's. Always brings a smile to my face when I read the success stories. Good luck to those waiting.

I am so excited to be just days away now from the counselling session and bloods on Monday. Its been an agonising 3 week wait to get here. I know there is a lot more waiting to come so I should get used to it.

I had the CC'd letter they sent to my GP yesterday. Its a very nice letter outlining my history and treatment and thats it. I thought my GP had to write a letter to the Lister too but its not mentioned on the letter. I'm just plain confused now. I know from reading some of your stories that the letter from the GP was a sticking point wait wise. I guess I can ask on Monday but I wanted to know if the letter from the GP was compulsory?


----------



## cocobella

Hi wuffley,
Glad you are getting somewhere. You are right there is a lot of waiting involved but it all comes together in the end with letters and tests etc.
The letter from the GP is a definite must. I was really lucky and my GP sent mine straight away. Hopefully yours will be quick too!


----------



## dingle123

What Coco said - the lister refused to match me without it.


----------



## Wuffley

Thank you Dingle and Coco. I thought so too but the letter that the Lister sent doesn't say on it that my GP should write back. I will make an appointment to see my GP next week as well I guess or ask the Lister if there was an additional letter sent.


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Just an update got a phone call there (voice message) to say my recipient isn't ready and I can't start on the 13th July now!!!


Whats happening now hun ? Did they give you a reason why ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Morning its official just did my final test on test day and cb digital says pregnant 2-3 weeks      finally i get my first  after three attempts i was starting to think this would never be possible for me am so delight but now am   everything is okey and not an ectopic pregnancy oh now am going nuts waiting for my first scan


Great news hun sorry my congrats are a bit late


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Update: The Wife spoke to our consultant this afternoon (I let her deal with all this kind of stuff!)
> 
> He is sending out a prescription for the nasel spray and I start sniffing on 27th July - hip hip hooray!


Yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SarahScrafton

Tito congratulations!!!!!! 

Got my day 21 bloods back today, progesterone 38.0. Think this is good, it always been around 15 without clomid then as high as 109 with clomid. But feeling quite positive about it, all my numbers looking better chance of getting accepted!   
Only got FSH to go next week, so fingers crossed.


----------



## everydayisagift

Lister Ladies - How many scans do you get after getting your BFP and when are these scans done ?

When i had a scan at first appointment i was taking to the ultrasound lady and she said sometimes you can have 2 scans ? i didn't ask her why as i thought it was normal for the Lister but i haven't seem anyone say they have had two so do you only have two if maybe a heartbeat is not seen at first appointment ? 

Also does anyone know if we can find out if the roads round the lister will be affected by the olympic's ?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everydayisagift

http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/Venue/01/25/42/32/cycling-road-race-route_Neutral.pdf
it depend which way are you travel to the clinic

I don't know how many scan Lister do, NHS do only 2 scans if there are no problems
in my opinion they should do as a standard a scan on the labour day


----------



## tryingsecondtime

sarah
great progesteron level-very good!


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> everydayisagift
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/Venue/01/25/42/32/cycling-road-race-route_Neutral.pdf
> it depend which way are you travel to the clinic
> 
> I don't know how many scan Lister do, NHS do only 2 scans if there are no problems
> in my opinion they should do as a standard a scan on the labour day


Thanks for link will take a look I am coming from kent to london


----------



## everydayisagift

Its very quite on here hows everyone doing with treatment etc 

I am still waiting for AF to show so i can start taking the pill to get the ball rolling


----------



## Donna82

Morning everyday....... Now on day 6 of DR and so far so good, not many side effects


----------



## Wuffley

Hi,

I finally had my counselling appointment yesterday and they said the "proper" letter to the GP will now go out. So now I am just waiting for my bloods to come back and will chase up GP next week. They said it should be 4 weeks and then it will be another wait to be matched. Getting there slowly.


----------



## everydayisagift

Picked up my Pill from my GP today and she was a lovely lady 

She said as i wanted the pill for private  treatment i would have to pay £10 and then pay £7.95 to  get it from a chemist
But she turned a blind eye and printed it as a normal one so i ended up paying £0 for them  

ROLL ON AF !


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I am quite as I have to wait few weeks for results


----------



## SarahScrafton

Tryingsecondtime how did your consultation go? Did they say you would be accepted if all results came back ok? I'm so nervous about our 1st consultation. Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

consultant said that everything looks very good and should be no problem.
I emailed them my DH results today.
now I have to wait


----------



## tryingsecondtime

sarah

you've been on clomid
have u been taken anything else? hcg triger, cyclogest?
how did you respond clomid?


----------



## SarahScrafton

tryingsecondtime said:


> sarah
> 
> you've been on clomid
> have u been taken anything else? hcg triger, cyclogest?
> how did you respond clomid?


Hi

No I've only been on clomid, that was for 4 cycles begin of this year. Responded quite well to it, my progesterone levels on day 21 while I was on them was always over 100!! But always had BFN's xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I'm sorry
Are your fallopian tubes unblocked?
Did clomid affect your endometrium lining thickness?


----------



## SarahScrafton

tryingsecondtime said:


> I'm sorry
> Are your fallopian tubes unblocked?
> Did clomid affect your endometrium lining thickness?


Tubes and everything was great when I had my HSG in December. 
They didn't check my lining or anything then I was on clomid, didn't even get scanned just had 21 day bloods taken first 2 months. X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

wow-in my opinion u should  have scans done when on clomid
it is important to know how u response, how many follicle u produce
and if lining is ok for the time of ovulation
and if  u actually ovulate cause some women may have a high progesteron (corpus luteum) but LUF (follicle do not rapture, however getting smaller and changing into corpus luteum).

and before u start clomid u should have a scan to be sure that there are no cysts

I had scans to check growings of my follicles and lining, then hcg trigger to stimulate ovulation and progesteron in pills to keep progesteron level on adequate level
and that helped me to get pregnant twice (long time ago)


----------



## SarahScrafton

I felt that I should have been moniterd more to, but this was NHS hospital and wasn't really interested in doing so. I has HSG before I started clomid but that was it!
When I did ask for scans after having severe pain in my right side, they said that the consultant would never scan someone on only 50mg of clomid and that it was just the clomid working!!
I'm guessing if we were paying for it they would have been diffrent, unfourtunatly we are unable to fund IVF ourselves, so finges crossed we have better luck at the Lister when we have our consultation for the egg share.
How are you doing? I guess it's just a waiting game now? Did you have all your test results before consultation? Did you have to have any blood whilst you were there? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

*Lister Ladies who have already had treatment if your still around *

do you get a note to sign you off work for the 2 week wait ? or did you get it from your gp ?


----------



## Misiak

Wuffley said:


> Congratulations to the BFP's. Always brings a smile to my face when I read the success stories. Good luck to those waiting.
> 
> I am so excited to be just days away now from the counselling session and bloods on Monday. Its been an agonising 3 week wait to get here. I know there is a lot more waiting to come so I should get used to it.
> 
> I had the CC'd letter they sent to my GP yesterday. Its a very nice letter outlining my history and treatment and thats it. I thought my GP had to write a letter to the Lister too but its not mentioned on the letter. I'm just plain confused now. I know from reading some of your stories that the letter from the GP was a sticking point wait wise. I guess I can ask on Monday but I wanted to know if the letter from the GP was compulsory?


Hi Wuffley,

I received the CC'd letter yesterday and my one does ask my GP to send back a confirmation letter asap to enable me to start treatment.
I guess they use the same template for this letter, so I found it a bit odd if yours doesn't mention that GP needs to write them back?
I hope you have already sorted it out 

My GP is super slow and not really helpful.... fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## Misiak

It's great to hear good news about Lister ladies here!!!


I attended the initial consultation on 7th and all my DH's and my test results so far are good.
I'm now waiting for my blood tests results ( and GP letter) and hopefully start matching at the beginning of Aug!
They are saying that matching me will be easy because of my ethnic group.

My doctor said my blood tests results were excellent especially my AMH. ..... but I checked about the average result for my age later and ... it seems bad...
My AMH is 16.8 and it too low for my age.
Confused!!!!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

sarah
I'm surprised as I used to have scan when I was on Clomid 50mg (by NHS) every moths.
Every hospital have a different policy and as long as you do not complain they do not care.
Is so annoying to fight and even argue about treatment we should had have.

when I went on the first consultation I had my hormones done (exclude AMH which I did at the same in clinic), morphology and DH previous semen results.
We did other tests and currently I am waiting for chromosomes test results-the only left on the list.
Hope to have them back by 28 July. I know that chance is small ...

misiak

I have AMH 63. I haven't discus AMH with consultant yet, however is typical for pcos and that level increases probability of OHSS so they will have to do monitoring more often for me.
Don't worry too much-if the consultant is happy then you should trust him.
Ours body doesn't work as calculations in maths - we never know in 100% how ours body gonna react so keep fingers crossed and start believe that everything gonna be allright!


----------



## everydayisagift

What's  everyone up to this weekend ?

Is so quite on this board !


----------



## shenagh1

hey all quick question... got my menopur sent out today does it go in the fridge??

everyday how r u hun x


----------



## everydayisagift

Shenagh - not sure about the menopur does it say anything on the bottle/packet 

just waiting for my AF to turn up then i can start the pill she is due 17th but whats the bet she turns up late !

When your lady back ? do you have a start day yet ?


----------



## Wuffley

Hi Misiak,

I was told that the letter they sent a few weeks ago wasn't the actual one that my GP needs to respond to. We had our first consultation and counselling sessions split up due to the counsellor being sick so its just taking us a bit longer. I'm keeping my eye out for the GP letter and then I'll be going to my GP as they aren't great either. OH also has to get bloods done and I need to get Microgynon. It will be a week today since the counselling. 

Wuffley


----------



## Journey99

Shenagh - my menopause didn't need to be refrigerated. It should say in the leaflet inside the box. I only had to put ovitrelle (trigger shot) in the fridge. 

Nothing new here. Feel nauseous 24/7 and not enjoying it very much. Looking forward to my first scan on Wednesday...it's the only thing keeping me sane lol


----------



## everydayisagift

journey - Hows everything going ? Nice to see a update from you bet you cant wait till wed


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies sorry been AWOL back at work n been working late due to the work load i had while away almost catching up.

Journey how u doing good luck on the scan gosh the waiting for the scan is worse than the 2ww

Shenagah i had to refrigerate my menupur too the second time first time round i had the one that doesnt go in the fridge.


----------



## Journey99

Haha autocorrect Menopur not menopause lol 

Tito - Tell me about it. I wanted to go on Friday but they didn't have any appointments. Hope you are doing well.

Everyday - I'm good thanks. Although this nausea makes me think I have a foot all team in there. DH keeps joking about our quads. I don't even find that remotely funny! Gosh 1 is enough let alone 4 at once lol


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

Has been quite on here this week, hope everyone is well. 

I just got all my recent bloods back ready to take to Lister on Tuesday they are

AMH 12.9
Progesterone (d21) 38.0
FSH 8.7 
LH 7.9
Oestradiol 155
Prolactin 322
TSH 3.23

I'm hoping these are going to be ok, fingers crossed. I'm getting quite excited about it all now. X


----------



## shenagh1

girls quick question I need your help?? I'm on norethisterone which is meant to hold off a bleed but tonight when I wiped I had the spotting like the beginning of a period!! will this affect me? should I ring them Wilkinson my treatment b put off?? I'm so confused I hope its away tomorrow but iv had cramps since yesterday :/ any help at all would b great xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

sarah
do you have chromosomes test results back as well?
how long have you been waiting for?

shenagh
I think you should call your clinic for advice
I cannot help-sorry


----------



## dingle123

Shenagh - call clinic or maybe post in the other thread - gala princess would know!


----------



## dingle123

SarahScrafton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has been quite on here this week, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I just got all my recent bloods back ready to take to Lister on Tuesday they are
> 
> AMH 12.9
> Progesterone (d21) 38.0
> FSH 8.7
> LH 7.9
> Oestradiol 155
> Prolactin 322
> TSH 3.23
> 
> I'm hoping these are going to be ok, fingers crossed. I'm getting quite excited about it all now. X


Everything crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Looking forward to my first scan on Wednesday...it's the only thing keeping me sane lol


How did you scan go ?


----------



## SarahScrafton

tryingsecondtime said:


> sarah
> do you have chromosomes test results back as well?
> how long have you been waiting for?
> 
> shenagh
> I think you should call your clinic for advice
> I cannot help-sorry


Hi tryingsecondtime

No these are just my bloods to take to my first consultation at lister on Tuesday. Do the lister do the chromosome tests?

Xx


----------



## cocobella

Hi Sarah,
Yes don't worry the Lister do all the Chromosome tests etc that you need. There are lots of them but they take care of it all  
shenagh1, I hope you managed to sort out your concerns with the clinic. So many questions and waiting involved in all of this. Will all be worth it in the end though


----------



## tryingsecondtime

sarah
for chromosomes test result you have to wait 4-6 weeks
I should get my results back between 26 July and 9 August
Hope to get on 26 as next day will be my first day of new cycle


----------



## everydayisagift

*Another question for ladies that have already had treatment at the lister *

How many days did you have between stimms scans ? then how many days after last stimms scan did you have EC ?

I am trying to work out days my DF needs off work


----------



## Journey99

I had baseline on day 8 then every other day. But at the end it was everyday. My last scan was a Tuesday and my collection was a Thursday. 

Everyone is different though. It depends on how you are responding. Unfortunately you will have to play it by ear. I ended up stunning for over 2 weeks.


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies - how is everyone?

Everyday - any sign of AF? Xx

Journey - how's the bump! Settling down in Canada?  

Shenagh - any update? Did you call the lister?

Coco - big   - really sorry things are slowing down - hope things get started this week xxx

Sarah - good luck for Tuesday - are you having the scan and counselling too?

Tryingsecondtime/Tito and anyone else I have missed  


AFM - getting excited now - off to the lister on Wed to collect my prescription for the nasel spray and start Friday. I am however prepared for anything - change of appointment date, change of protocol. Have decided not to get stressed or upset going forward because it really does seem with egg sharing that anything could happen. The one good thing is my lady has a regular cycle and they are making her sync up with me so I am not foreseeing major probs (ha!)

Hope everyone has a lovely Sat - beautiful sunshine here in London!


----------



## everydayisagift

Still no AF for me yet and on CD 34 now Just hope it dont muck up my day for baseline scan and start of DRing 

Off to a wedding this morning and the sun is shining in kent so looks like it will be a lovely day


----------



## mamaluv

hello cocobella, sorry to jump in on your chat. but i was just wondering how what your experience with xytex was like, my clinic has asked me to go and get a DS from xytex. 

thanks


----------



## Journey99

Hi Dingle!

Oh how exciting. I remember picking up my nose spray. Exciting times ahead I actually wasn't to bad on nasal spray I think bc I drank my own body weight in water daily but boy did I get horrible mood swings!

Bump is good. Had my first scan this week. They found two sacs but only one heartbeat. Our little bubba was measuring 6w6d which was spot on with collection day. I was not happy tho as I paid for private scan as my medical doesn't kick in until Aug 1st but the tech refused to let me see anything or tell me anything. She wouldn't even let DH in the room! My dr called the next day with results and even she couldn't believe it. My family think I should write a letter of complaint. I will have to keep using this clinic for further scans so don't want to get black listed lol

Apart from that I'm loving my 24/7 nausea! Not!! It's all worth it, she says trying to convince her self lol


----------



## SarahScrafton

Dingle

Thank you, I'm excited but getting a bit nervous now. Yes I'm having scan and counciling, my GP did some of my bloods (day 21/3). So hopefully we have an answer on tues. xx
Hope your doing ok. Xx


----------



## dingle123

mamaluv said:


> hello cocobella, sorry to jump in on your chat. but i was just wondering how what your experience with xytex was like, my clinic has asked me to go and get a DS from xytex.
> 
> thanks


Hi - we are also using Xytex - we have our donor sperm on hold to ship next week! Message me if you have any questions xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Does anyone know if your AF is late will id muck your dates up  i am booked for a baseline scan on 2nd aug


----------



## Mandamae

Hello Ladies, please can i join you? 
After seeing my nephew in scbu yesterday, it pulled all my tears out again. DH and i were hoping to be able to fund our own cycle at create this yr however as we all know to well with the credit crunch and tight pockets/mortgage payments and keeping our jobs has been difficult (my mortgage payment dropped though phew!). So our saving has not amounted to much unfortunately. I went on the hfea website and looked at my choice of clinics: Create, Care & Lister. I don't know why I hadn't thought of it (prob because i did it before and it was unsuccessful), But I have decided to egg share again so I went ahead this morning and booked an appointment for 29th August. I can't believe i waited so long to do this. I'm so excited! Just praying that I tick all the boxes for them. I am a tiny bit worried about the AMH test to see the results (which I may have to pay for), but on the whole i'm positive and excited.


Manda mae
    to you all


----------



## everydayisagift

Emailed clinic to ask what happens about the baseline scan that is pre booked for 2nd Aug as no AF yet and have been told that i wont be able to have a baseline scan until i have been on the pill for a minimum of 14 days 

Bloody AF !

But at least this means i wont have to take my DR drugs and Stimms drugs away on holiday with me


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Hello ladies,

I went more than a week ago to the clinic with note paper from OD nurse that I need to do chlamydia and gonorrhoea test. Lady at the front desk specified to do only chlamydia (I didn't know about it)   I got know today as they phoned me to do this test . This is ridiculous! 
Anyway-I know that they have my chromosomes results back and I haven't been matched  
Hope to have an appointment soon.


----------



## dingle123

Morning all xxx

tryingsecondtime - hope you get matched soon  

everyday - frustrating but as you say, least you won't have to take the drugs on hols - where are you off to?

mandamae - big welcome!! Why do you have to pay for your AMH results? Xx

Sarah - how did yesterday go?  

Journey - hope the nausea is easing!  

Shenagh - how are you lady? Xx

Hi to anyone I've missed  

AFM - off to the lister today to collect my prescription for Synarel   - luckily I live close by so it's a short train and a stroll over the bridge for me. Have a lovely day ladies xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - We are off to our mates carvan in new romney for the week and then hopefully it will be all systems go for me when i get back

CD38 now for me so looks like AF is going to another 40 day cycle this month 

Keep us posted dingle on how you are doing through treatment hun


----------



## Mandamae

Hi Dingle 123,
Just that i need the result before my appointment and i'm in the midlands. I'm thinking it would be cheaper to go down to london on the train get it done at the Lister as they'll do it for free. I can get a return to london for £21.50- booked for 20th Aug.
I pray again that this is my time 4th time lucky


Good Luck and lots of     to you all


mandamae x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Dingle

Hi, went good yesterday. Scan was really good had no worries about my ovarian reserve, which is brill!! Yesterday she counted 19 follies!! We got a bit of a shock with DH count as it was really low, but all in all a good day. Had all chromosome tests, so as long as they all come back clear we be all set to start!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## dingle123

Morning all!

I have my drugs - start sniffing tomorrow! I have to call the lister by Friday if AF hasn't arrived as they want me to go in and have an injection to bring on AF. Then 3 days later back in for scan and injection training/pick up.

We are using donor sperm - it left Memphis last night and arrived at Stansted @ 7am this morning - SO excited! Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - thats great news 

Wish the clinic would give me something to bring AF 

Do you have a idea how long your be DRing for ?


----------



## Donna82

That's great news Dingle..... Bet your glad to finally get started  

How come donor sperm coming from so far away? X


----------



## Mandamae

Wow Memphis hey    Great to hear you're about to get started   
I didn't know that there was an injection to bring AF on?


mandamae x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well. I've got a feeling this is going to be a long 4-6 wait for test to come back! Just want to get the go ahead now! 
Is anyone travelling far to lister? We are quite far away and was wondering how many trips in total we would need to make? Ie to collect drugs and scans? I know when we get close to EC we ate going to stay in London for the 7-10 but I just mean before that? And would I be ok going without DH? X


----------



## Journey99

Sarah - I lived in London and they offered to post me my drugs. So maybe you could do the same. From my baseline scan to EC I think I had about 5 or 6 scans. After the baseline they leave you for about a week.  I brought DH to my scans only bc we both had quit our jobs before treatment started. But I could have easily went on my own.


----------



## everydayisagift

Question lister ladies ? 

If we get a BFP is our scan FREE ? At the lister


----------



## Misiak

I can't believe it ><
I attended the initial consultation on 6 July n have been waiting for blood tests results for 3 weeks.... and they phoned me just now to tell me that I have to visit clinic again for blood test AGAIN!!
A couple of tests are pending because they don't have enough blood sample.....
Why now??
After 3 weeks

My AF is due on around 14 Aug and if I can't start pills then I can't have the treatment this year coz I can only take holiday in sept this year......


----------



## SarahScrafton

everydayisagift said:


> Question lister ladies ?
> 
> If we get a BFP is our scan FREE ? At the lister


Hiya, I'm sure I was reading in my info pack yesterday that you can get an early scan at Lister but it does cost. Xx


----------



## Journey99

I think you have to pay for an early scan but most clinics would charge you anyways.


----------



## everydayisagift

I cant believe the clinic will charge us for a scan !!!!

When i had treatment at my other clinic it was within the price but maybe because i wasn't egg sharing

Can someone tell me how much the scan is please ? _(As i have only saved another for the treatment)_


----------



## Donna82

Hiya.....

I can't help with exact price at Listr but at my clinic a pregnancy scan is £150.


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday-on my wee sheet thing it says £150-175 x

How is everyone journey, Laura, Donna Sarah etc anyone I've missed hi!    

Afm-can't wait to get started now on my sniffing had the WORST appt yet with my local hospital in Ireland the woman was a nightmare x

Anyone watching the opening ceremony!


----------



## Donna82

Hi Shenagh.....

I'm now on day 9 of stimms and have another scan book for Monday then EC between Wednesday and Friday  

When do you start sniffing?


----------



## shenagh1

Hey Donna,
All being well I'll start on the 1st August I don't know how long I'm sniffing for or how long I'll be stimming but because I'm travelling from Ireland it would be great to get a rough idea as to when so we could book flights etc?

How's your stimming going? Did u have to sniff? R u on menopur?? X


----------



## Donna82

No I'm on gonal f jabs, think I prefer that to nasal sprays


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Hello ladies,

I am waiting for my AF and on the second day I start my pills


----------



## everydayisagift

CD 41 now ! This is getting a joke ! 

I am not very happy with my body at the min I should have started the pill last week and should have been having my pill scan on 2nd aug and starting sniffing on 3rd 

Come on AF show your face


----------



## dingle123

Morning all  

2nd day of sniffing - made a mistake of choosing 7am to be my time....wasn't happy when the alarm went off today! No major side effects apart from tiredness and my eyes feel a bit funny....panicked I'm not doing it right though. I am pretty convinced I will be back to the lister for the shot to bring on AF so that will probably be Friday.

everyday - really sorry you're waiting - come on  AF! 

tryingsecondtime - another  - shift it AF!!

Donna - wow, ec end of next week - you must be so excited!!! How are you feeling?! 

Shenagh - really sorry you had a rough time at your appointment - hooray for starting to sniff soon!

Hope everyone else is ok - Journey, Sarah, mandamae, Misiak xxx


----------



## Donna82

Hey Dingle......

I'm soooo excited but now starting to get extremely scared too. I'm hoping and praying this works, it's not been the easiest of journeys but will feel so much better if it ends up being worth it  

I chose evenings for my jabs etc as I'm less rushed then and also I could start next step after going to clinic in the daytime.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

This is my first day of AF  

everydayisagift - fingers crossed! AF speed up!


----------



## Donna82

Great news tryingsecondtime.....

Do you start pill tomorrow then?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

yes  
I'm gonna be on long protocol


----------



## Donna82

Yes me too..... 

This is when it all moves quickly, I remember going on pill it doesn't seem long ago at all and now I have EC this week


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Ladies 

Do you mind if I join you? 

I have my first consultation for Egg Sharing at the Lister on Tuesday(3 more sleeps!) Any tips on what to expect?? I'm so excited but terrified at the same time  

Had my bloods done last week, bit worried about them - AF arrived as normal but then stopped and restarted again ... They said bloods would be fine as still spotting (sorry TMI) will this affect my results? Will lister let me get then done again if first set are not good before they exclude me from Egg Sharing? Sorry so many questions! 

Good luck to you all wherever you are in your treatment 

Shellbee


----------



## dingle123

Hi Shelbee - welcome!  

Good luck for Tuesday - I remember how excited I felt about the initial consultation 

Are you having a scan? Counselling? I went back in early March and spent a fair few hours having bloods, the scan, counselling, urine sample.....I think that was it? I am pretty sure the lister will take more blood if they are not happy with your previous samples...try not to worry!!

Laura/Dingle xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Dingle 

Thanks for the post! 

Tuesday I have the consultation with Dr James Nicopoullos, scan booked in and a counselling session 
I already had a lot of the bloods/tests with my GP (who is fantastic) so I think they will just need to do cystic fibrosis and Chromosomal Study (lister done FSH,LH,E2 and AMH so will get them Tue!)

What do you think to the lister then? We had them and LWC on our short list, booked an appointment with LWC but GP can't do AMH so tried to pay to get it done at LWC and they wouldn't let me have it until after the consultation (which you have to pay for) I don't see much point having the consultation without the one main test they need (waste of money as would have to pay again to go back once get results!) 
Still we are happy with our choice, only shame is about the sperm bank as looking like we need that ... Will see what lister have to offer on that from Tue

I can see from your signature you have started sniffing, how is it going? you must be so exited to get going , but what a wait from March (I don't know how I will cope ... No patience!) do you known web you will start stimms& EC dates? 


Shellbe


----------



## tryingsecondtime

good luck Donna with EC! How many follicles do you have so far? How do you feel?

I need to let OD nurse know about my AF.
Hope they gonna match somebody quickly.


----------



## Donna82

Hey tryingsecondtime.....

I'm in agony with my back  ovaries not as bad as I thought.

At my scan last Wednesday I had 11 follicles measuring between 10-14mm plus I think she said smaller ones too, and my lining was 8mm so that's all good. 

Its strange thinking I could be doing trigger shot tonight it's all gone so fast, hopefully will all be good news at the clinic


----------



## everydayisagift

CD43   still no AF


----------



## tryingsecondtime

you have to call clinic


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna
everything is going great for you
when is you next scan?

shellbee
wish you all the best

I spoke with od nurse-they haven't find anyone for me yet  
how long have you been waiting to be matched?


----------



## Donna82

Hi tryingsecondtime.......

I've got next scan in about 20 mins, so should know for definite when EC is although it is provisionally booked for Thursday  

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Misiak

Good luck Donna!!
You must be excited 

I went to clinic for additional blood test n talked with one of the nurses about my schedule today.
They seemed to have forgot about the fact I can only do my treatment in Sept this year...
I explained to her that my next period is going to be the last chance to start pills for egg sharing this year.
I have spare pills at hand, so if they find me a recipient by my next period(in 2 weeks time), I'll start taking it.
Fingers crossed....
(I'm not sure if my GP has sent a letter yet...)


----------



## Misiak

Hi Shellbee,

I was considering LWC as well.
But I decided not to go for them coz it seems like there is more hidden cost at LWC...
So far, I'm quite happy with Lister
They don't make me feel small even though I'm a 'free patient' .
I might do IVF there if they can't match me with anyone.

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Shellbee

Hi 

Misiak, tryingsecondtime - thank you both for your good lucks! Only 1 more sleep lol! 

Misiak, Good to know that they don't treat you any different, DH was worried about us getting below standard treatment because we are not paying ... Hope they match you soon so you can get started when you need to, How long have you had to wait from initial consultation? 


Donna, best of luck for EC


----------



## dingle123

Shellbee said:


> I can see from your signature you have started sniffing, how is it going? you must be so exited to get going , but what a wait from March (I don't know how I will cope ... No patience!) do you known web you will start stimms& EC dates?


Hi Shelbee - how did your appointment go today?

Re my wait to start - absolutely nothing to do with the lister - we had various family issues going on at the start of the year so we chose to push back on starting treatment. Really excited to be moving forward now tho' 

I am due to start stimming soonish - if no AF by Friday I'm being hauled in to have an injection to kick start it. 3 days after it starts I'll be back for the baseline scan and can then start menopur. According to the OD nurses I am looking at the August bank holiday weekend for et.

Personally I really like the lister. They aren't super fast at responding to messages but I realise they must have a million hysterical women contacting them daily!!! I really didn't get a good vibe from the LWC however a couple I know just fell pregnant with twins after egg sharing there.

Lots of luck with your treatment xxx


----------



## dingle123

everyday - any news? Hope you're ok


----------



## dingle123

Donna, how are things? How did scan go? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

CD 44   REALLY GETTING THE HUMP


----------



## Donna82

Hi Dingle.....

Not great news from scan..  

Ive got 5 follicles 20mm and above, 3 at 16mm and a couple of smaller ones.

They said i havent responded as well as they thought i would, and at the minute dont think im gonna get alot of eggs so have pre warned me that i will be asked to donate all eggs to recipient and wait till next cycle and get all eggs for myself 

Really gutted now


----------



## dingle123

Omg Donna  

You must be so, so upset. When is ec - Thursday? 

'If' the worst comes to the worst did they say how soon you could cycle again with all the eggs for you?

Sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Also....remember this happened to Tito? She is now pregnant - (with twins I believe) so don't lose hope xx


----------



## Donna82

Is Tito still about? might pick her brain lol......im so worried.

Yer EC 10am thursday.

They said if i have to wait till next cycle i just have to have 1 natural bleed then on the 2nd one away we go x


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Is Tito still about? might pick her brain lol......im so worried.
> 
> Yer EC 10am thursday.
> 
> They said if i have to wait till next cycle i just have to have 1 natural bleed then on the 2nd one away we go x


Maybe this is how it's meant to pan out - next cycle you might get a ton of top quality eggs - all for you! 

Yep Tito is still about - maybe message her? Also you now have time to question the clinic as to 'why' you possibly may not get enough eggs and what they recommend to rectify that...


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Dingle.....have just messaged her.

I asked clinic yesterday.

I was on low dose drugs due to having polcystic ovaries althought not the syndrome, i said next time would i be on higher dose drugs as i hadnt responded this time and they said no they couldnt risk it cause of ohss :/


----------



## everydayisagift

I emailed clinic today asking
What's going to happen ? Is this going to affect treatment ? Or will we still be synchronised no matter what day my period turns up
and i got a email back saying 
unfortunately sometimes this can happen try not to stress as this can sometimes delay things . Your option is to come in and have a scan so we can see whats happening , preferably this week .

What does that mean ?? Are they saying its up to me if i want to come in for a scan to see whats happening ??


----------



## dingle123

Hope today is the day, everyday.


----------



## everydayisagift

nothing so far  

But 

booked in for a scan 2morrow at 10.15am and then will see the nurse after 

I bet she shows her face soon now


----------



## Misiak

Donna, think positively!! As Dingle said you can have all your beautiful eggs for you next time 
And I think ive read that freezing embryo is free, too.


----------



## Journey99

Donna I too was a poor responder and had the dreaded talk of you probably won't get enough. I agreed to donate all and have a round all to myself but shockingly I got 17 eggs. At trigger I had 11 follies that were above 14mm. So don't give up hope yet. It's amazing how quickly things can turn.


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Journey.....

Think as its my 1st time I kinda jumped in expecting too much....

If it comes to it I will donate all and have a go for myself, I'm still happy to help recipient, it's better 1 us gets a chance rather than none of us


----------



## Tito

Hey Donna yep am here sorry i have been feeling awful the past few weeks always in bed or sick i hardly come on FF and yes i just had one bleed n that was the one u get right away before i started my cycle hope that helps.

How is everyone else doing


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Tito......

Congratulations on your twins and I hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## everydayisagift

Still no AF CD46 off to clinic soon for a scan to see what's happening


----------



## Donna82

Good luck with scan everyday.... Hope all goes well


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna
be more positive
we never know what is at the end of stimulation, unfortunately is not mathematics

I haven't been matched yet 
and I am 5 days on pills
is hard to believe that everything gonna be all right but I try my best

girls 
how long have you been on pills?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everydayisagift
good luck and let us know


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna

fingers crossed
I hope everything is going well


----------



## shenagh1

morning all sorry for the awol been out of sorts all weeks..

everyday-good luck today hun xx
donna-try not to stress chick I've heard of plenty of women with just the 8or 9 and all being brilliant quality I hope its that way for you xx
tito-I think I'm just catching on but TWINS!!! wow xx
dingle-how's my cycle buddy lol 

its now official I'm sniffing. took my first one this morning and I can taste it in the back of my.throat  think I've done it wrong  any advice?? xx

hi to all I've missed x


----------



## shenagh1

almost forgot
trying-- don't stress you'll get matched soon I'm sure of it their great over there x


----------



## cocobella

She nagh, don't worry about the taste at the back of your throat. I get that pretty much every time I take it 
Everyday, hope you manage to get some reassurance at your scan today.
Single, how is the sniffing going? An hoping to move on to stimms on Friday as recipient has finally got AF. Not getting too excited just yet though as have to wait for her to have a scan.  
Trying, it really won't take long for you to be matched so try not to worry, easier said than done I know but it will happen soon. 
Donna, hope you got good news  
Tito And journey hope you are both taking it easy.
Hi to anyone else I have missed, trying to type on the phone and it seems to be taking forever.


----------



## Donna82

Afternoon ladies....

EC went well am now on my way home.

We got 9 eggs so 5 for me and 4 for recipient.

Now just to wait till tomorrow to find out how many fertilised


----------



## Misiak

Well done Donna!!
I'm crossing fingers and toes for you

I've got a call from Lister today and matching started.
I was surprised my GP has already written back to them...!

I'm Oriental and was told Oriental sharer is very rare.
It could be advantage but at the same time there are not many Oriental recepients...which worries me...
Hopefully someone who doesn't mind starting treatment very soon and also doesn't care about my age is happy to share my eggs


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna
5 eggs for you-is great result!
and now for eggs proper fertilisation  

misiak
they are fast, it's true
they got my chromosomes back after 3,5 weeks.


----------



## Donna82

Thanks tryingsecondtime ..... I'm so excited now just hoping for good news on fertilisation in the morning


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna

it'll be all fine


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna - great news on 5 eggs 

Scan at clinic today showed that my lining was thick so the nurse wanted to get this bleed to happen as quick as poss so went for injections over tabs 

So the nurse showed us how to draw up the 2ml fluid that had to be injectioned into my bum and DF has to give me another one 2morrow this should make me bleed within 5 days 

I have just got home to Kent (spend rest of day with family in London) and already getting sharp pains but not like AF pains so I take it that the drug is doing it job 

Keeping my fingers crossed I get my bleed before the end of week so I can start the pill on day 2


----------



## Donna82

Thanks everyday....... Just hoping for good news on fertilisation this morning  

Hope the jabs work and AF shows shariah so you can get going


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna- what time are you getting the call ?


----------



## Donna82

Hi everyday.....

Clinic rang bout 8.15........ We have 4 healthy looking embryos , only 1 didn't make it.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna
fantastic!!!
hope all of them will get to the blastocyst stage


----------



## Donna82

Thanks..... Only 1 allowed back in so need to decide what to do if we get any left over :/


----------



## dingle123

Hello lovely lister ladies!

Have just been to the clinic for a scan.  Apparently the lining is thick so I am due to start AF any day now but they have also given me tablets to kick start it. They counted tons of follies (yipee) and the nurse reassured me that I have nothing to worry about in relation to producing enough eggs to share (we'll see...)

Doctor likes you to take a pregnancy test before starting the pill but as the nurse pointed out, as a same sex couple...no need!  

So basically I carry on sniffing and will most likely have my baseline scan/injection training middle of next week. Will be on a very low dose - not sure if that's good or bad?

Will be back later for personals - the spray, whilst not bothering me taste-wise is really making me knackered!


----------



## Misiak

Tryingsecondtime,
As Im so used to our super slow GP, it was a shockingly fast speed
I hope they will find recipients for you and me quickly!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna
you need to decide soon
I haven't made a decision yet, although I do not have to so far
but I don't want my embryos 'die'.
better to freeze them or donate. I think we are lucky enough to have a such a cheap treatment whereas other couples have to pay so much. 
is not easy to make a decision .
I though what I could do if in theory one day a young (or old) person will knock my door and ask for me. She/He could looks  so much like my child. That could be very weird feeling...Despite this I know that they could make other people happy and they might become a great mum or dad one day.
I hope I will have enough money to freeze them. Is it price set up for freezing of one or a few embryos?

what do you want to do with them?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

misiak
did you make any preferences of recipient?
I am so impatient...


----------



## Donna82

Hi Hun......

To be honest ive read up quiet a lot and briefly spoken to clinic regarding Fet or fresh cycle and it's seems fresh cycle is the better option.

As I'm egg sharing there is only £100 difference in price for either so think I'd prefer to go fresh for the little extra.  

My friend donate left over embryos to medical science


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Hi everyday.....
> 
> Clinic rang bout 8.15........ We have 4 healthy looking embryos , only 1 didn't make it.


This is fantastic news!! When is et? And why are you only allowed to transfer 1? 

My other half and I were discussing today what to do with any left over...difficult... Xx


----------



## Donna82

We find out tomorrow but ET will be Sunday or Tuesday if we get to blastocyst.

We can only have 1 put back in due to my age.


----------



## dingle123

Oh yes - 29, bless you! Well....it only takes one


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Donna - great news on 5 eggs
> 
> Scan at clinic today showed that my lining was thick so the nurse wanted to get this bleed to happen as quick as poss so went for injections over tabs
> 
> So the nurse showed us how to draw up the 2ml fluid that had to be injectioned into my bum and DF has to give me another one 2morrow this should make me bleed within 5 days
> 
> I have just got home to Kent (spend rest of day with family in London) and already getting sharp pains but not like AF pains so I take it that the drug is doing it job
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed I get my bleed before the end of week so I can start the pill on day 2


Did you see Annette yesterday? She mentioned today that she had another lady in yesterday who also needed to bleed - she said there was something in the air at the moment.... I said to my DP on the way out - she's probably referring to everyday!


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all started sniffing yesterday and AF arrived this morning :O 

How is everyone? 

Dingle y r u going from sniffs to provera?
Everyday-hope af shows her rotten head soon
Donna- YEAH!!!!! I hope they let me put two back, when's ET.? 

Hi anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh..... Impretty sure no clinic puts 2 back unless it's a 2 day transfer or if you are older x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Did you see Annette yesterday? She mentioned today that she had another lady in yesterday who also needed to bleed - she said there was something in the air at the moment.... I said to my DP on the way out - she's probably referring to everyday!


YEP saw annette  appointment was at 10.15am on thu and was given a injection to bring on AF as she was due on the 17th july !!!!!


----------



## Misiak

tryingsecondtime said:


> misiak
> did you make any preferences of recipient?
> I am so impatient...


Preferences? For example??
I just look for anyone who can start treatment in Sept...
Freezing eggs and embryo is allowed
No preferences 
Me too... I'm very impatient.
I don't like waiting....


----------



## Shellbee

Hi 

Dingle - sorry for the late response working away from home at the moment and had no time for anything else :-( 
Appointment went really well on Tue AMH 29.3, AFC 23, FSH 6.1 LH 3.4 - I think that's ok but either way I have been accepted to Egg Share (provisionally)  just have to wait for chromosonal study and cystic fibrosis results now so fingers crossed! Even better was really pleased with the clinic the consultant I saw was great 
Just need to see Mr Minhas now to discuss SSR and hope that goes ok for DH swimmers!  

Hope your appointment went ok yesterday 

Donna congrats on number of eggs must have been a relief after thinking there wouldn't be that many 

Questions re one or 2 eggs, the consultant told me that if we go to blast they would only want one egg but if they do Day 3 transfer then they would do 2 but only recommend 1 ... 

Me and DH were talking about what to do with freezing after we finished the counselling session (getting a bit ahead of ourselves maybe but can't help it!) and we are thinking not to freeze as will freeze DH sperm (if we get any) and do fresh cycle as its not much different in cost as long as we egg share - we said would reconsider if I didn't respond well (which they say won't happen but who knows!) 

misiak what preferences were you offered? Wasn't mentioned at my appointment with Egg sharing nurse but maybe I am too early in the process? Don't think we would have any but just wondered! 



Hi to everyone else


----------



## tryingsecondtime

When I mentioned about preferences I meant recipient, for example if this is a single or same sex couple etc...


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> When I mentioned about preferences I meant recipient, for example if this is a single or same sex couple etc...


Tryingsecondtime - apologies With all the posts must have got mixed up that you asked the initial question - nobody asked us anything about preferences so just wondered what and when this was discussed


----------



## tryingsecondtime

neither me
I've been filling up all forms and I've found information about it.
It's mean that you could identify your preferences and they are obligated to follow it.
some people may have some not.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I have a problem
today is my 8th day of AF
it happened first time to me to have a AF longer than 5/6 days
it's not heavy, rather spotting but still with fresh blood
I don't want to have any complications right now  
what should I do? any recommendations girls?


----------



## dingle123

Shellbee said:


> Appointment went really well on Tue AMH 29.3, AFC 23, FSH 6.1 LH 3.4 - I think that's ok but either way I have been accepted to Egg Share (provisionally)  just have to wait for chromosonal study and cystic fibrosis results now so fingers crossed! Even better was really pleased with the clinic the consultant I saw was great
> Just need to see Mr Minhas now to discuss SSR and hope that goes ok for DH swimmers!


Congrats on being accepted!! When is your next appointment?


----------



## everydayisagift

CD 49 can't believe AF is 19 days late really hoping the injections I had on thu/fri will bring my bleed on


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Dingle 

Next appointment is on Tuesday 14th - could have gone sooner but I am working away from home and didn't want DH to go on his own 

How are things going with you? What is your next steps?

Everydayisagift / hope the injections start to work for you soon


----------



## dingle123

Shelbee - you must be excited - a week tomorrow! ps - what is SSR?  

everyday - any sign of AF? Enjoy your week away xx

tryingsecondtime - hope you're ok - what is next step?

Donna - lots of luck for et tomorrow!!!  

Shenagh my cycle buddy! - how are things?

Misiak - any news in being matched? Xx 

Hi to anyone I've missed  

AFM - on penultimate Provera tablet. Very hormonal - teary, feisty....(my poor Wife!) so fingers crossed AF turns up soon - I want to start on the menopur!!!

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

OD nurse should phone me once I am matched
haven't happened yet 
I should do scan at day 14 - on Friday


----------



## Misiak

I just now came back to UK and got a voice mail from Lizzy... Matched!!!
Having a mixed feeling... excited and scared!


----------



## shenagh1

wow misiak that was quick

trying- don't worry it will happen soon hun x

dingle -I'm in AGONY!! AF is being a Bxxch and I can't stand for longer than 10min sprays are making keep exhausted to and its only day 4 of it  how r u?

hi to everyone else I'm on my.phone so can't read back over posts my router literally blew up on Saturday night :-/ 

xx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi All

Thanks Dingle yeah really exited to get DH sorted also, SSR - surgical sperm retrieval  
Hope AF shows up soon so you can start the next steps, how long then do you have to EC? You must be so excited 

wow misiak congratulations! You are on your way 

Shenagh - hope you start to feel better soon  

Everyday - hope AF has showed up 

Tryingsocondtime - Fingers crossed for your match, sure it will happen soon  

AFM - no news at all, just waiting for next appointment. Started to ready two week wait to keep me busy and away from the various baby websites! 

Shellbee xx
When it rains, look for rainbows .  When it's dark, look for stars '


----------



## dingle123

Misiak said:


> I just now came back to UK and got a voice mail from Lizzy... Matched!!!
> Having a mixed feeling... excited and scared!


Exciting!!!!


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> dingle -I'm in AGONY!! AF is being a Bxxch and I can't stand for longer than 10min sprays are making keep exhausted to and its only day 4 of it  how r u?


I'm ok...like you the spray makes me so, so tired. Not looking forward to weeks of this I can tell ya!

Day 5 of Provera....still no sign of AF blah blah.

Hope your period pains ease up xx


----------



## dingle123

Donna - hope today went well!!  Come on embaby!


----------



## Misiak

Morning ladies 

Lizzy called me yesterday to explain our schedule....very tight!! 

Their plan...
AF starts around 11-13 Aug
Baseline scan on 28 Aug
( They wanted to do on 31 but I have a flight to operate on 28 and not coming back till 31 eve)
Sniffing from 1 Sept
Injection from 8 Sept
EC around 22 Sept

I ovulated late this month and I'm expecting my AF will be late for about 3 days...
I can't do baseline scan later than 28th but they say they can't scan if I'm not on the pill at least 14 days.....

I just hope AF shows up early!!!! otherwise whole our treatment plan will be ruined!!!


----------



## Misiak

Thanks Shenagh, Shellbee, Dingle

Now I really understand why everyone says things are moving so fast!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

not for me  
I spoke with od nurse
she might call me on friday
 if one couple will decide


----------



## Journey99

*Trying* I had 3 or 4 couples turn me down before one finally accepted. It's an agonizing wait made even worse as I was on a time deadline to move abroad. But it's true once it starts it's over in the blink of an eye! Hope you get matched soon x


----------



## shenagh1

Evening all Internet back up and running! How is everyone?

Trying-please don't fret I like journey got turned down plenty before I was picked lucky for me I now am and I'm almost finished!! It worth the wait be patient!!  x

Misak- YEAAAAHHH great news for you xx

Journey how r u feeling Hun? Xx

Laura- STIMMING from tomorrow   I'm soooo excited CAN'T believe it's here I've to get a scan Monday morning followed by bloods then a scan every second day x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

thank you ladies for all good words!
I am so stressed
I had a very stressful last week (cause of arguments with my mother, health problems of my little one and decoration work done in my flat-that was a real nigthmare)
moreover, I should have finished my dissertation by now but  I am far behind the schedule
and now small chance to get matched in this cycle 
all of these makes my stomach burning


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* MS is still kicking my butt but today it seems to have eased a bit. Doctor allowed me to double my dose of anti nausea and although I still feel slightly nauseous I have eaten both breakfast and lunch today and kept it down. My appetite is still that of a bird as DH puts it. When the doctor asked how much I was keeping down I said about 1 meal a day and he then added that it was a child size portion for a 3 year old if that. It's really hard to enjoy being pregnant or get excited about it when you feel so ill. I'm so grateful though and at least the severe nausea puts my mind at ease that bubba is still in there. I think if it finally disappears I'll panic lol
Enjoy your scan. I loved the sonographers there. I forget the lady I had for the majority and then she went on leave and I had Gita (I think). They were all so nice. And they explain every single thing to you.


----------



## Misiak

Everyday- How are you doing??
Any sign of AF?

I'm feeling stressed because of the possible (well, I'm sure of it) delay.
I will have my baseline scan 3 4days before starting sniffing due to my work schedule.
Although they say I must be on the pill at least 14 days before baseline scan, it's not likely to happen...
At most 12 days on the scan day??
(but I will continue to take it another 4 days)
I don't know if they will let me have a scan...if not, I don't know what to do!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

how are you ladies?

keep fingers crossed for me today
I hope that one couple would appear at clinic and commit that they would like to participate right now


----------



## dingle123

Still no sign of AF *yawn* - off to Brighton this weekend so am just going to forget about it for the time beginning. Will just keep on with the sniffing and vitamins...

Have a lovely weekend all xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle
don't worry
AF will apear soon

have a lovely time in Brighton


----------



## Misiak

Tryingsecondtime-Fingers crossed!!!

Dingle-Have a lovely weekend in Brighton


----------



## tryingsecondtime

no phone call from Lister today
      
what now?


----------



## Misiak

Tryingsecondtime - Don't be stressed.
They say that new recipients are constantly coming. Im sure they will match you soon!

Me...there are only a few Oriental recipients, so it can be my first and last chance...


----------



## Misiak

Has anyone done HSG during IVF cycle??

NHS finally arranged HSG and the next earliest timing will be CD9 or 10 on my next cycle, when I will be on the pill and having a baseline scan on CD14.
I will need to take antibiotics before and after HSG, but pharmacist told me they won't affect on Mycrognon.
I sent email to OD nurse to ask about it and Lizzy said its up to me but she didn't sound happy.

Is it wise to postpone HSG?


----------



## everydayisagift

Just back from holiday (hated not having Internet LOL ) 

AF turned up finally on CD52 so started taking the pill on day 2 as part of the DRing treatment 
Pill scan booked for 21st Aug 

Green light for me 

Will catch up with all that's been happening soon


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> no phone call from Lister today
> 
> what now?


Trying - hope you get your call soon. They also told me that they have many recipients waiting but its about getting the right one that is at the right stage and to remember it will happen . Having said that I hate waiting so can appreciate how horrible it must be waiting for something so important and having no control over when it happens - fingers crossed they call you soon x



Misiak said:


> Has anyone done HSG during IVF cycle??
> U
> Is it wise to postpone HSG?


Misiak - I know you were worried about delays to your cycle but if this won't affect then what's to loose! Someone I know was told HSG would be good before IVF as helps to see any fluid leaking from tubes that may affect implementation, LWC also recommend having one done before - but everywhere seems to differ slightly .If you delay on NHS will you have to wait long? Not sure if that helps it not! o



everydayisagift said:


> Just back from holiday (hated not having Internet LOL )
> 
> AF turned up finally on CD52 so started taking the pill on day 2 as part of the DRing treatment
> Pill scan booked for 21st Aug
> 
> Green light for me
> 
> Will catch up with all that's been happening soon


Everyday - fantastic news that you have your green light  hope you enjoyed your holiday - great time to start when you are nice and relaxed!

Hi to everyone else

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunny weekend 

Shellbee

'When it rains, look for rainbows . When it's dark, look for stars


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I had a call today!
I've been matched  
OD nurse will come on Wednesday to discus details


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everydayisagift
wow-superb!


----------



## Misiak

Everyday & Tyingsecondtime,
Great news!! I'm sure the rest is gonna happen so fast

As for me......
Well I'm still waiting for AF which is due around today.
Instead, I had a miracle natural BFP......I still can't believe....
It never happened in the past 4 years and just happened now...what an ironic timing.
Need to call Lizzy ASAP but I'm so scared and feel very sorry for my recipient..

I'm out of UK and have at least one flight back to UK(I'm cabin crew), which makes me worried.
Still at a very very early stage so I don't know whether I should call in sick.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi  

I'm thinking of joining the egg sharing programme at the lister. I had my first consultation about icsi on Friday ad the egg sharing was explained to me. Now I've thought about it I think I want to do it 

Do you know how long it takes to join and get matched?

I have had all my fsh lh blood tests and scans and I match all the criteria 

Also does anyone know the exact price it reduces the icsi too? Dr paraikh Told us around £1500?

Hope to hear from someone soon xx


----------



## Misiak

Hi Amy,

According to the tariff, icsi is £770 for egg sharer.

xxx


----------



## Misiak

I forgot write... From the initial consultation till matching, it was just 2 months for me.
I did all tests at the Lister, so it could be quicker if you already have your tests done.


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm thinking of joining the egg sharing programme at the lister. I had my first consultation about icsi on Friday ad the egg sharing was explained to me. Now I've thought about it I think I want to do it
> 
> Do you know how long it takes to join and get matched?
> 
> I have had all my fsh lh blood tests and scans and I match all the criteria
> 
> Also does anyone know the exact price it reduces the icsi too? Dr paraikh Told us around £1500?
> 
> Hope to hear from someone soon xx


I had my initial consultations on 23rd may (had all blood tests done this day as well)
all paperwork was signed off and blood test results were back on 19th jun 
i was matched on 23rd jun and was due to start taking the pill on 18th july but AF was very late so started later 
but it would have only taken for me from 23rd may till 18th july to start

ICSI is £770 and **** fee is £75 so that all you should have to pay unless you DH needs tests done think you might have to pay for his tests not sure as we didnt need these done as used DF frozen sperm



tryingsecondtime said:


> I had a call today!
> I've been matched
> OD nurse will come on Wednesday to discus details


Great news hun 



Misiak said:


> As for me......
> Well I'm still waiting for AF which is due around today.
> Instead, I had a miracle natural BFP......I still can't believe....
> It never happened in the past 4 years and just happened now...what an ironic timing.
> Need to call Lizzy ASAP but I'm so scared and feel very sorry for my recipient..
> 
> I'm out of UK and have at least one flight back to UK(I'm cabin crew), which makes me worried.
> Still at a very very early stage so I don't know whether I should call in sick.


WOW  FANTASTIC NEWS


----------



## Donna82

Misiak..........

That's fantastic ..... Congratulations


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi

Yes already tests all been done just gotta go last week of August for meetings and sign paper work. Does the recipient get you eggs at the time you have them collected?


----------



## everydayisagift

*LISTER LADIES *

*PILL SCAN* (scan after taking pill but before you start sniffing)

If you had one what happened on the day ? and how long was you there roughly ?


----------



## Journey99

*Amyx* My intitial meeting was in January and I was matched in May but I was also given 6 weeks to lose a stone before I was allowed to be matched.

On egg collection day they share the eggs equally (with odd numbers you get the extra egg). If you have less than 8 eggs collected you can either donate them all to the recipient and have another cycle just to yourself where you keep all eggs or you can chose to pay for the cycle and keep the eggs (I think its roughly 4,000 pounds).


----------



## tryingsecondtime

misiak
  

I had my first initial consultation in 28th June,
today I am on 17th day on pills


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi,

So does the woman use the eggs at the same time you do? What if they drop out or do they freeze them for when their ready?

My bmi is 26  said it has to be under 30 is that right?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy_z
your BMI is fine
don't worry
and I think that egg recipient might use some eggs later on, freeze them
you should ask at the consultation


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* I think you can specify if you will allow them to freeze embryos but if you say no you will limit dramatically recipients who would chose you as a donor. I'm not sure anyone would pay nearly £10k to only get to use one egg. Most women will have their cycle matched up to yours. Their husband or partner will do their sperm sample the same day as egg collection. If for some reason they aren't able to have transfer with fresh eggs they could then chose to freeze and do a FET later. But ordinarily the recipient would have egg transfer between day 2-6 just as you would. You may not have transfer booked on the same day depending on the rate of the embyro growth. You may have a 3 day transfer and she may have a 5 day blast transferred.

usually if a women drops out they will try frantically to find another women to match you with and in that case that women might opt for freezing of the embryos as she may not be ready for transfer.

I highly suggest you write down all your questions and concerns and ask at the consultation. The reason I say this is its great to have them all in your head but at the time you are excited and nervous and its easy to get side tracked and forget.

BMI of 26 is great. It only needs to be 30 or less.


----------



## Shellbee

Misiak said:


> Everyday & Tyingsecondtime,
> Great news!! I'm sure the rest is gonna happen so fast
> 
> As for me......
> Well I'm still waiting for AF which is due around today.
> Instead, I had a miracle natural BFP......I still can't believe....
> It never happened in the past 4 years and just happened now...what an ironic timing.
> Need to call Lizzy ASAP but I'm so scared and feel very sorry for my recipient..


Congratulations what fantastic news for you 



tryingsecondtime said:


> I had a call today!
> I've been matched
> OD nurse will come on Wednesday to discus details


Great news trying 

Welcome Amy (Hi again!)

AFM - saw Mr Minhas today for sperm retrieval for DH and was really pleased with the sucess rates, will do retrieval on morning of my Egg Collection (hoping we get accepted and get that far) says he has about 95% sucess rates after vasectomy .... Quality is the only real question which we will
Know on the day


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi 

thanks everyone for all your help  

i just wasnt sure how it worked. 

do you ever find out if it was successful for recipent? i understand them not telling you their details


----------



## Shellbee

Amy, you can find out if they are successful and I am
Sure counsellor said you can also be informed once they give birth 


All Quick question ... I know they say up to 6 weeks for Chromonsal study but is it really that long? Have any off you got your results back quicker? ... I really need to work on patience


----------



## Donna82

My results came back in bout 3 weeks......

As far as recipient goes you can find out if they are successful and then if it's a live birth, how many, sex and month of birth I was told by my clinic.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

but I think you will have to request this information
they will not keep you updated unless you will keep asking


----------



## dingle123

Misiak - I'm a bit late but what wonderful news!


----------



## Journey99

Hi ladies just a wee update that it's another set of Lister twins from me! Shocked and elated to find out yesterday. Looks like twin b was just being a little naughty and not letting us see a heartbeat last scan.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## dingle123

Omg!!!!


----------



## Donna82

Wow journey...,. Congratulations x


----------



## dingle123

We are currently waiting in reception at the lister. Just showed my DP your post. She paled


----------



## tryingsecondtime

congratulations Journey!    
now we know who make you feel so sick


----------



## dingle123

AFM:

Came into the clinic this morning for a scan as no AF. Had to see a consultant who advised that I should stop the spray right away and start on the mini pill on day 1 when AF finally shows her face. (ie slowing the whole process down by a few weeks) The scan showed a cyst which they want to fall away. Apparently it's nothing to worry about  

Anyway..left with prescription in hand for Cerazette. Whilst waiting to collect it, AF started. FFS! Went back upstairs to see Lizzy who booked me in for a scan on the 28th August. The plan is to take the pill for 2 weeks, scan, spray for a week and then stimming for a week only. I'm a bit confused by it all and emotionally shot to pieces - damn you hormones! Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Misiak wow congrats
Journey- that is FANTASTIC news soo happy for you :-D   
Laura- that is REALLY sucky.. The internal "dxxdo cam" must have brought it on lol.. Fx the next few weeks fly for you xx

Hi everyone else hope you are well...

Afm- scan on mon showed nothing much was happening so Menopur doubled and back again tomorrow lining however jumped from 3.5-9.7 v.quickly so fx my follies will follow suit and we will b in London soon I hope anyway xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> AFM:
> 
> Came into the clinic this morning for a scan as no AF. Had to see a consultant who advised that I should stop the spray right away and start on the mini pill on day 1 when AF finally shows her face. (ie slowing the whole process down by a few weeks) The scan showed a cyst which they want to fall away. Apparently it's nothing to worry about
> 
> Anyway..left with prescription in hand for Cerazette. Whilst waiting to collect it, AF started. FFS! Went back upstairs to see Lizzy who booked me in for a scan on the 28th August. The plan is to take the pill for 2 weeks, scan, spray for a week and then stimming for a week only. I'm a bit confused by it all and emotionally shot to pieces - damn you hormones! Xx


thats what i am doing pill for 2wks scan sniff for a week then stimms I dont get it with your treatment what have you been taking etc before i thought you had already started etc etc im loss ?

congratulations Journey so glad both held on for you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi

I just got my amh back im sure she said it's 14.1.

Is that normal?

I was expecting higher. Is it the higher the better?

My fsh is 6 and lh 4.1

Help


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got my amh back im sure she said it's 14.1.
> 
> Is that normal?
> 
> I was expecting higher. Is it the higher the better?
> 
> My fsh is 6 and lh 4.1
> 
> Help


my AMH was 7.6 i got told that it has to be above 4 at the lister


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> thats what i am doing pill for 2wks scan sniff for a week then stimms I dont get it with your treatment what have you been taking etc before i thought you had already started etc etc im loss ?


I have been down regging with the nasel spray for almost 3 weeks - next step was baseline on day 3 of AF and THEN stimming. But today's scan showed a cyst which they want to 'fall away' before we start the menopur. So I am stopping the spray, taking the mini pill which will produce a residul period..then I can resume the spray and then start on injections. Basically if no cyst had been found I could have started jabbing in 3 days time.


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got my amh back im sure she said it's 14.1.
> 
> Is that normal?
> 
> I was expecting higher. Is it the higher the better?
> 
> My fsh is 6 and lh 4.1
> 
> Help


Pretty sure that is fine


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i am doing pill for 2wks scan sniff for a week then stimms I dont get it with your treatment what have you been taking etc before i thought you had already started etc etc im loss ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been down regging with the nasel spray for almost 3 weeks - next step was baseline on day 3 of AF and THEN stimming. But today's scan showed a cyst which they want to 'fall away' before we start the menopur. So I am stopping the spray, taking the mini pill which will produce a residul period..then I can resume the spray and then start on injections. Basically if no cyst had been found I could have started jabbing in 3 days time.
Click to expand...

Oh right understand now what a pain in the ass


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

What is amh?  Does it effect your chances getting pregnant? 

Was is normal levels between what numbers? Is 14.1 low for a 25 year old?


----------



## Donna82

From what I understand amh of 14-20 is normal


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* AMH is anti mullarian hormones. It gives them an indication of egg reserves but isn't an exact science. I have an AMH of 4 which was the lowest the clinic would accept as an eggsharer. But i managed to get 17 eggs and women with higher AMH's than me got less. 14 is a good number and I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Journey99 said:


> *Amy* AMH is anti mullarian hormones. It gives them an indication of egg reserves but isn't an exact science. I have an AMH of 4 which was the lowest the clinic would accept as an eggsharer. But i managed to get 17 eggs and women with higher AMH's than me got less. 14 is a good number and I wouldn't worry at all.


That is brilliant congrats on your twins!

I thought it was the higher the better but obviously I was wrong. 
I have my egg sharing meetings all last week of August. I still have to have the chromosome study done the. I think that's it.

Xx


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* You don't want your numbers to be sky high those women tend to be more prone to OHSS. The doctor said I was pretty much nil risk of OHSS. I had been drinking a pint+ of milk every day (mostly because I craved it) because I was told it helped ward off OHSS and the nurse laughed when I told her and said it wasn't necessary. Now I drink about 2 pints of milk a day and I'm lactose intolerant but the babies crave it and I haven't had an upset tummy from milk once, if anything it settles it in the morning.

The chromosone test took about 4 weeks to come back for me. It depends on how busy the lab is. They say 4-6 weeks just in case. The matching process takes the longest but then it flies by and the next thing you know you are 11 weeks with twins


----------



## tryingsecondtime

is much better to have amh 14 than 63
I'm with high risk of OHSS

I spoke with Lizzy today and I'll have to stay on pills longer to synchronise my AF with an egg recipient
it's mean till beginning of September  

anyway, I'm glad that finally everything is going in the right direction


----------



## tryingsecondtime

have you been taking pills longer than 3 weeks?
I did research and I'm worry right now cause its could supreme my ovaries too much


----------



## Donna82

Morning ladies......

I know I'm not with Lister no more but had to share...... 

It's a BFP for me  

Good luck to everyone else with treatment, EC/ET etc x


----------



## shenagh1

Awwwe Donna that's fantastic soo happy for you?!!     
CONGRATS XX

Amy my amh was 57.8 and I'm at a high risk of ohss now but I think around the 20's is where everyone wants to be and your closer to it than I am.. 
It shouldn't be too long till your starting then overall I had to wait about 7-8 weeks for tests and matching and I'm in the middle of stimming now so it flies in fx for you... 

Journey has it sunken in any further yet? I wrote a post on here yesterday but I can't see it :-/ x

Laura how r u? Waiting patiently now for two weeks I suppose for that bugger of a cyst to disappear? 

Afm-  heading now for scan and bloods hopefully things are finally moving in the right direction and not still at a standstill like Monday :-( xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna great news hun  


I have been taking the pill a week now 

Pill scan is booked for 21st Aug then if all ok will start sniffing on the 22nd Aug


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* It's sinking in! But still hard to believe. This time last year I was preparing for surgery worrying if I would ever get pregnant. Now I'm researching double pushchairs lol


----------



## dingle123

Hey Lister Ladies  

Journey - how's the double buggy research coming along!!! 

Donna - so, so pleased for you - you must be over the moon. You really deserve it after switching clinics and with the possibility of not getting enough eggs. What have the clinic advised you to do?

Shenagh - hope things continue to move along nicely for you. Not long now!!! 

Everyday - hope you're doing ok - all a waiting game now xx

tryingsecondtime - as you said, least things are headed in the right direction. Are you doing a long or short protocol?

Amy - hope you're ok - I know I owe you an email (apologies) - but I think Coco may have covered everything elsewhere? If not PM again xxx

Hi to anyone I've missed!

AFM - its nice to take a mini holiday from the spray for a few weeks...going to use this time to try and eat healthily etc.

Laura xx


----------



## Donna82

Hiya Dingle and Thankyou. 

I've got to have a scan at 7 weeks to make sure all is well and if it is continue to use progesterone pessaries till approx 12 weeks x


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* Its a nightmare haha! I found one I love that my friend has and she won't sell it to me as she wants to use it for another year But she was lovely and sent an email to all her twin group and two people have ones for sale. So much cheaper than the one I want but I don't like them as much. Please someone tell me I'm being silly and its just a bl00dy pushchair! haha! I refuse to have a side by side as they don't fit through door ways and most of the other ones are way too long. The one i want it almost stacks the kids haha. When they are older (after you take the car seat clip adaptors off) the back kid sits higher than the front kid so they can both see. I just envision issues with who sits in the front and who sees.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi all  

what can i expect from egg sharing meeting?

i have 1 with jaya then another meeting 2 days later with counseller and egg donation team?

i have had all blood tests done thats listed on website only thing i havent is chromosone study. is this just done through blood test? what happens after i do that?

hope to hear from someone soon 

x


----------



## Misiak

Thank everyone for congrats xxx
I went to Lister for blood test today so far it looks ok. Need to repeat the same test next Mon to see if HCG is increasing.
It's still a long way to go till we can confirm everything's going well... 
We haven't told anyone in our family n friends yet but told my work place as I shouldn't fly anymore....

Depending on the result on Mon, I might be coming back as one of Lister ladies ;p
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Misiak

Wow!!!!
Congratulations Donna!!!


----------



## Misiak

Journey!
2 x congratulations!!!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna
my CONGRATULIATIONS!  

dingle
I supposed to be on a long protocol


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *Laura* Its a nightmare haha! I found one I love that my friend has and she won't sell it to me as she wants to use it for another year But she was lovely and sent an email to all her twin group and two people have ones for sale. So much cheaper than the one I want but I don't like them as much. Please someone tell me I'm being silly and its just a bl00dy pushchair! haha! I refuse to have a side by side as they don't fit through door ways and most of the other ones are way too long. The one i want it almost stacks the kids haha. When they are older (after you take the car seat clip adaptors off) the back kid sits higher than the front kid so they can both see. I just envision issues with who sits in the front and who sees.


You're not being silly! 

We aren't even pregnant and I have been researching prams for a few months! Bugaboo, iCandy, Stokee....the list is endless!

I like the stacker ones....what makes are you looking at? How exciting to be at this point - does it seem a bit surreal? Xx


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* I like the stacker ones too as the side by side is too wide. Well yesterday was a good day my friend gave me a carseat her son has grown out of. And my other friend's friend was selling a bunch of stuff so I ended up getting another carseat, a double snap and go pushchair (its a frame and you snap the carseat into it) and a bunch of other stuff for $100 (75 squid). That pushchair will last till they are about 6-8 months old and then my friend might be willing to sell me hers lol.

The make of the one i want is the Baby Jogger City Select Double. It's similar to iCandy!


----------



## P4TP

I have used the baby jogger and it is the best buggy I have ever had x


----------



## Donna82

If I ever needed a double buggy I'd go for the bugaboo donkey..... They are expensive but worth it.

They are basically a double version of the chameleon which I loved as its stylish, lightweight, easy to push and seats and carrycots are spacious


----------



## P4TP

Hi I am going through the process of egg sharing at lister, I have had my blood tests done to see whether I will be accepted, how long does it take to get the results ? When they put u on the pill do they wait for a bleed first?


----------



## Donna82

Hi Danip....

The results can take up to 6 weeks but most come back quicker ( mine were only 3 weeks )....

they usually tell you to start the pill once you are on your period...... x


----------



## everydayisagift

if i need a double if my lo still needs to use a stroller i will get a 2nd hand Baby jogger city mini


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies sorry i have been away but i have had serious ms the last few weeks.Unfortunately for us this was not our time this time i miscarried on Friday u/s confirmed today that we have no heart beats. I wish everyone all the best and thank you


----------



## tryingsecondtime

tito

I am very very sorry


----------



## Journey99

*Tito*    so sorry hun. Take care of yourself and know that it will happen xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito - I am so so sorry Hun


----------



## dingle123

Oh Tito. I am truly so very sorry. Much love. Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Tito- BIG BIG     's


----------



## Shellbee

Tito - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, take care off yourself


----------



## SarahScrafton

Tito

So sorry to hear your news, take care xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

Been taking the pill since 9th Aug have a pill scan 2morrow at 9.30am if all ok with my scan and other ladies scan will start sniffing on Wed  

Thank god it's all finally starting (well hopefully)


----------



## dingle123

How did it go everyday? Did you get the spray? Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everydayisagift

incredible how everything is going so quickly for you which is great

I need to wait more than a week for a scan and I am already on second pack of pills
I know that is not good to stay to long on pills ... 
and I have a strange tiny bleeding


----------



## everydayisagift

Appointment went well scan showed lining was nice and thin and nothing there that shouldn't be so I then waiting to see a nurse who talked me through the next step of treatment - DRing using Synarel spray I am to do 2 sniffs morning & evening 12 hrs apart so have picked 9am/9pm to do this 

So 2morrow I take last pill and start sniffing 

Then on 29th I am to start my menopur injections ( I opted to use the multi-dose ) will be having 225IU I will do these at 9.30pm as my DF will be in from work and LO will be in bed so everything will be more relaxed etc 
I am to cont taking the Synarel spray 2 times twice a day as well 

First stimm scan is booked for 3rd sept 

Had another blood test today for STD's which is routine before starting your drugs 
I have all my drugs now Synarel spray,Menopur injections,Ovitrelle injection and Cyclogest pressaries 

So it's all go for me now


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* Yeah! It's all happening. Once you start stimming they will probably drop you to one spray twice a day and I have to say for me it was a godsend! I was incredibly emotional on Synarel.


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *Everyday* Yeah! It's all happening. Once you start stimming they will probably drop you to one spray twice a day and I have to say for me it was a godsend! I was incredibly emotional on Synarel.


And me! I have truly enjoyed my break from sniffing!


----------



## dingle123

everyday - good choice with 9am slot - I foolishly chose 7am zzz


----------



## Journey99

I had 7 am too but as I was going to Canada for nearly 2 weeks during sniffs it then meant it was 11am and 11pm and wasn't looking forward to a midnight or 1am alarm clock!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everyday - good choice with 9am slot - I foolishly chose 7am zzz


7am sod that my LO don't wake up to 8am


----------



## shenagh1

Lol I chose 11:30-11:30 just for the fact I wanted a lie in on a Sunday lol xx ur on the same as me everyday only my spray has now been cut right down to one each nostril a day  x

Got another scan tomorrow to see how I'm doing then hopefully an EC date to follow x


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Lol I chose 11:30-11:30 just for the fact I wanted a lie in on a Sunday lol xx ur on the same as me everyday only my spray has now been cut right down to one each nostril a day  x
> 
> Got another scan tomorrow to see how I'm doing then hopefully an EC date to follow x


Do update us on your scan 2morrow Shenagh


----------



## Mandamae

Hi girls, I went for my AMH test at the lister yestersday (monday), However I think there is no point anymore as i have done something i shouldn't but couldn't resist- I checked my own results (day 3 bld tests) and my fsh is 9, and my E2 was 139! OMG am I in low reserve? I'm upset right now. I was hoping to egg share but I'm sure that hope has just flown out of the window now. My tsh is low at 0.05 and my t4 is high 28.8. Now i just want to know what my amh is. Am i upset for the right reson?? 

mands x


----------



## dingle123

Hi Mands

Tbh...I don't really know enough about the levels etc to say. I wouldn't draw a line through egg sharing just yet. The Lister appear to be flexible in lots of areas so hang in there till they confirm for definite. 

Big


----------



## dingle123

Shenagh - good luck for scan today - hopefully you'll get your ec date  

Everyday - hope first sniff went well - really not that bad, is it? Xx

Tryingsecondtime - hope you're ok?

Tito - you are very much in my thoughts. Sending you lots of love xx

Sarah...Shelbee - how are you ladies doing?  

Journey!   - how are you doing? Done with those things that scared the crap outta me on the other thread?  

Donna - hope you're resting up nicely xx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Donna82

Hi Dingle..... 

I'm resting up as much as I can with kids on holiday.....

Bleeding has practically stopped, I'm still testing positive and the pregnancy symptoms are kicking in 

Fingers crossed and roll on scan, only 2 weeks to go. X


----------



## Journey99

*Laura * Last day on cyclogest!! So excited!!!

*Mandimoo* FSH under 10 is normal. AMH of 4 is the lowest they will accept for sharing.

*Donna* Glad to hear bleeding has stopped.


----------



## Mandamae

Thank you girls, but i am silly! my e2 is 139pmol/L so absolutely fine (i read it as ml oops). Went to my GP this morning who said all my levels are good, so re-leaved! well that has taught me a big lesson- don't be naughty and risk disciplinary   for that just go to gp! Just renewed my signature I feel sooooooooo positive      now don't know why just do. I hope you all do too xx


----------



## Journey99

Sorry just realised I got your name wrong *Mandamae* but yes naughty! Haha.


----------



## Mandamae

That's ok I get called all sorts lol :- mandamoo, mandimoo, mandamae, Amanda,but mostly Mands by my mates  x


----------



## Mandamae

Oh and *Journey99 *BIG  on your beautiful pregnancy TWINS  x


----------



## Journey99

There is a Mandimoo in my other thread so I guess the name was just stuck in my head. 

Thanks, it's still not quite sunk in yet.  I haven't really allowed myself to get excited.  It took so long to get here that it doesn't feel real yet.  I have my 12 week scan on Tuesday and if all is still well I think I'll go any buy something for the babies...then I'll start to get excited.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I had my smear test done today and a nurse told me that the light bleeding might comes from a tiny (she called that) 'tear' of my cervix. She said is nothing to worry about in her opinion.  
I'll have a scan tomorrow at Lister to check if is everything fine and what could makes light bleeding.


----------



## everydayisagift

SYNAREL SPRAY 

OMG the headaches from it  

Y'day was my first day talking it and I went to bed with a headache and woke up with one 

I took some headache tabs at 9.30am come 11.30am it was still there so tried to hold out till 12.30 and took some more and it finally cleared it but it 4pm and its coming back 

I can't keep talking headache tablets  

Anyone else suffer bad from the spray that had to take headache tablets ??


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* I just answered on egg share thread


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everydayisagift

hope your headaches will not stay long

I had a scan today and everything looks normal. I should start nasal spray in first week of September-cannot wait


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all/ Dingle123

Just catching up on everyone's posts, I've be MIA for few weeks been really busy work wise and having 6 year old to entertain for whole 6 weeks! 
Last week got email saying all test were now back and were just waiting for all clear after nurses had looked over results and will let us know when we ready to start matching, so tried to put it to back of mind knowing it could take a while as its only been 4 weeks since first consultation, was suprised today when got email saying that we may have been matched and couple will let us know by Monday!!! I'm so suprised, all moving soooo quick. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry no personals today, early night for me as busy with work now till Sunday . 
Take care xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Sarah

that's great news!


----------



## Mandamae

WOW so quick! I'm hoping not so quick really I'm working, studying and saving for imsi too. 8 wks from consult would be good


----------



## Mandamae

Sarah how on earth do you increase your AMH? saw it in your signature


mandamae x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Mandamae

Yes it's quicker than I though, didnt think would get blood work results for 6 week, all going fast. Just   the couple are ready to start. 
Regarding AMH I honestly don't no, the consultat at my local hospital was quite shocked also but said with the test been quite new that they don't know what can affect results ie my first test I could of been stressed or coming down with something. I didn't change anything really between my 2 tests, but I have read on other posts and websites that something called DHEA (think this it) and royal jelly has helped other women. There's loads of info about it on Internet may give you more info. But really try not to stress over it I know Journey99 had low AMH and she got accepted and has AMAZING result!!

Hope it goes quick for you


----------



## dingle123

Great news Sarah! Xxx


----------



## Donna82

Great news Sarah...... Not long now  x


----------



## everydayisagift

Great news Sarah


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all just a quick one from me as I'm heading to lister soon!!!! 

Yes I'm in London!! Had to come over ASAP yesterday and going today to get bloods etc done and EC tomorrow lol...... Nightmare so far though :-( fx for a better start tomorrow x

Donna glad the bleeding has stopped 
Dingle how r u??
Everyday spraying was a nightmare for me I had headaches every day and then towards the end full blown migraines :-( last one last night thank god xx


----------



## dingle123

Hi Shenagh - lots of luck for ec tomorrow!!  

AFM...I am on day 11 of AF


----------



## Mandamae

Yep Good Luck for EC tomorrow all will be fine    x


Dingle day 11?? hope AF leaves soon x


mandamae x


----------



## shenagh1

Oh no Laura day 11? Stupid af! Go away    

Thanks Mands- you'll be here in no time x

Sarah fx for ur couple deciding xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh- what did your last scan show in ireland ? how comes you are at clinic today ? hope everything is ok and EC goes well 2morrow 

dingle - 11 days of bleeding whats all that about ?? GO AWAY AF 

after getting some 4head and upper the amount of fluid i have only just started to get a headache for the first time today so put some 4head on and its helped straight away TMI very dry down there Anyone else had this


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle
I had AF for almost 2 weeks while on pills
strange

shenagh
fingers crossed for tomorrow
good luck


----------



## Journey99

*laura* I think you prayed to hard for AF to come now she won't leave!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Morning all,

Phew. I *think* AF has finally stopped.

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## Donna82

That's good Dingle......

What's the next stage for you? Is it scan then DR? X


----------



## dingle123

Scan on Tuesday...then a week of sniffing followd by injections...l won't be surprised if this changes


----------



## Donna82

Well fingers crossed it won't now AF has been and gone.

Good luck  x


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle -great news that AF has finally stopped lets hope the cysit has complete gone 

Shenagh  - hope EC goes well today do update us when you can 

Day 4 of DRing for me today still got the headaches but not as bad since using the 4head


----------



## dingle123

Shenagh - how did you get on?

everyday - glad the headaches are easing. So you start stimming next week - exciting!!

AFM - Roll on Tuesday for my next scan  

*waves to everyone else*


----------



## everydayisagift

Shenagh - hope everything went ok with EC 

Dingle - keeping my fingers crossed that you can start sniffing again after your scan 

I start stimms injections on wed


----------



## everydayisagift

QUESTION LADIES ABOUT MENOPUR 

Did you opted to have the multi dose or the ones you have to make up daily ?


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> I start stimms injections on wed


Hooray! I shall be badgering you when I get to this stage - really nervous about mixing it up etc. I'm also quite clumsy eek.


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> QUESTION LADIES ABOUT MENOPUR
> 
> Did you opted to have the multi dose or the ones you have to make up daily ?


I didn't realise there was an option - what did you opt for?


----------



## everydayisagift

Multi-dose as you only have to mix it once then when it runs out make up another one you can bottles of 1200 &600  

Much easier 

Other way was to mix 3 bottles of water with one powder daily


----------



## shenagh1

afternoon all.

well ec was grand yesterday very tender and sore today though and my tummy is massive :-( but all a good cause got 18eggs so 9 for me and I got my phone call to say 6fertilised and et either Tuesday or blasts on Thursday xx

everyday I didn't have a choice in what I got but the mixing of vials etc was simple!x 

dingle not long now hun xx
hi everyone else xx


----------



## everydayisagift

18 eggs are great  keeping my fingers crossed all 6 will go to blasto


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* I wasn't given a choice. I had to mix mine daily, took about 10 mins as it was so tedious!

*Shenagh* Fab news!!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Maybe its quite new then Got told its new didn't know it was that new tho


----------



## Mandamae

Everyday, I've also never heard of it I mixed daily and don't mind it only takes a minute 


Shenagh, Lovely to hear you got 18!      healthy dividing expanding embryo's


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ahhh so jealous of you girls on the 2ww or the ones that are nearly there!

I got my first egg sharing meeting this week then meet egg donation team and counseller 2 days later. Hope it doesn't take long to get matched. Had most blood work done already I think all it is is chromosone study and cystic fibrosis to do. 

Before I considered egg sharing they was hoping to start me when I come on period October which if all goes right 28 days etc should be 2nd oct. do any of you think I'll be matched and ready to start pill by that point?

Hope you ladies on 2ww all get       xx


----------



## Donna82

Amy- the chromosome bloods etc can take up to 6 weeks to come back and matching can't start till they are all back.

You may just get them done in time.

Most people are being matched quite quickly but you never can tell.

Good luck with it all..... I've just successfully egg shared, myself and my recipient are pregnant


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Donna I hope I'm as lucky as you. That's so good it worke for both of you, you must have good eggs! I can't wait to start I'm just hoping it works. Only thing I worry about is if they find sperm after mTESE that it might not fertilise the eggs or that it effects it working x



Donna82 said:


> Amy- the chromosome bloods etc can take up to 6 weeks to come back and matching can't start till they are all back.
> 
> You may just get them done in time.
> 
> Most people are being matched quite quickly but you never can tell.
> 
> Good luck with it all..... I've just successfully egg shared, myself and my recipient are pregnant


----------



## Donna82

I'm sure it will all be fine.

Ivf is 1 big worry from start to finish but it's worth all that if we get the positive result we are after x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I hope so  

I know I'm worrying already but trying not to need to keep relaxed. I bet you are so happy! When is your first scan? When you due? X


----------



## Shellbee

Sorry I have been lurking but so busy with working away and family stuff no Ff time 

Shenagh - Excellent news on your Egg Collection, hope they have been growing nicely over the weekend! 

Dingle - sorry to read about your cyst how annoying for you, at least can get going again now.. Do you has to wait for your scan to confirm 100% your next steps? 

Donna - Congratulations for you and your recipient what fantastic news 

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM had an email from Emma on Friday saying "we have everything back for you" bit nothing about of they are looking for a match now! Was too late when I responded so have to wait until Tue


----------



## everydayisagift

LADIES

I dont know if we all get the same form when we are giving our plan for DRing and stimms (IVF medication instruction sheet - LH-RH analogue)
But i just noticed after the written saying when to stop the pill it has bleed start ( / / ) _(when stopping the pill you will get a withdrawel bleed please note this day down)_

I was not told nothing about a bleed/period while DRing/stimms I didnt think to ask either

But i do remember with my last cycle i had a bleed on day 6 and a baseline scan on day 10 before starting stimms

I know i am not having this baseline scan between DRing and stimms but not sure about the bleed

Going to email clinic to ask but thought i would ask on here as wont get a answer until tue


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend. Just a quick question is the clinic open today? Email on Friday from Ruth said couple would let us know today if they were ready to start treatment. I hope they are there today can't wait another day to find out!! (I know been selfish been a bank holiday and all!)


----------



## dingle123

Sarah - I highly doubt it..however I totally understand your impatience! Have you tried to call? Hope you get a response soon xx

Shelbee - I would imagine they will start matching you very soon  

Amy - hope your consultation goes well this week!


----------



## everydayisagift

Well I started bleeding after I wrote my last message so I hope that I am meant to get a bleed


----------



## Donna82

Everyday I had a bleed during DR and was told by clinic is normal......

They need your lining to be as thin as possible before starting stimms so it's probably a good thing x


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks Donna i thought it was ok but was slighty worried as i wasn't told


----------



## Donna82

I wasn't told either so panicked...... When I rang they said it was cause of stopping the pill. X


----------



## everydayisagift

Oh right it seems mad coz my last period was 52 days (which was brought on by drugs) and now i am bleeding within 20 days of first day of last bleed 
But as long as it helps get my lining nice a thin ready


----------



## Donna82

I'm sure after all that you won't bleed too much..... Like you say if it helps it s bonus.

If I remember right I didn't bleed for long at all x


----------



## everydayisagift

emailed clinic this morning to double check and got email back today that its fine and just to note date down on sheet 

didn't think i would get a answer today


----------



## dingle123

Wow ^ I am impressed!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Wow ^ I am impressed!


So was i


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle - What time is your appointment 2morrow ?


----------



## shenagh1

everyday I had a bleed too then a scan on day3 I then started stimming after that scan...

hopefully back tomorrow for transfer... don't think ny body can handle anymore xx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle - What time is your appointment 2morrow ?


10.15 (I think!)

Are you having another scan or can you go straight into jabbing?


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> everyday I had a bleed too then a scan on day3 I then started stimming after that scan...
> 
> hopefully back tomorrow for transfer... don't think ny body can handle anymore xx


Fingers crossed tomorrow is the day, Shenagh 

How are you busying yourself whilst waiting? Can't be nice that you're not in your own bed each night.


----------



## everydayisagift

No scan needed i start stimms on wed evening and first stimms scan is on the mon 

Dingle - After your scan will you get all your drugs ? and dates for stimms scans do you think ? what is  Provera for ? &  Cerazette ? I never had that 

Shenagh - Have you heard any more from clinic how your eggs are doing ? (grade/cell )  Where are you staying hun ? What have you been doing during your time in london ?


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Dingle - After your scan will you get all your drugs ? and dates for stimms scans do you think ? what is Provera for ? & Cerazette ? I never had that


tbh, I don't know what will happen tomorrow. I imagine they will tell me to start sniffing (have tons of it at home now!) and possibly give me the menopur to start in a few weeks? Considering I bled for 12 days in total I would imagine my lining is super thin....but gawd knows!?

Provera was to bring on my period (so similar to the jab they gave you) and the Cerazette to dr a little more - one of the OD nurses confirmed last week it would induce a residual bleed - not a bad thing I guess.

How are you feeling about Wed - you must excited! Have you got a hot water bottle ready to keep your ovaries warm? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Very excited about Wed  

But   sad as i will be staying in London with my LO away from DF and i haven't done this since LO was born 

Its not that bad as will be staying with my mum & dad about 20 mins from the clinic But i think we will both miss him lots 

And i hope my LO will be ok not seeing his daddy everyday 

Hot water bottle - Never used one last time so wont be this time


----------



## Mandamae

Shanagh- I've heard that keeping artificially warm ie hot water bottle is bad as it can over heat you're insides and that's bad.
I used to use a hot water bottle in my past cycles but this time i'm going to just layer up my belly area.
Since our embies are kept at a constant 37 degrees in the lab I'm going to try and keep my temp at 37'. I'm also going to try and float at the float centre in london (floatworks) before embryo transfer- It's really good for realaxation, tension and calms the mind and body together. The water is always at 37 degrees.
I'm sure the fact it was winter for all my other cyles and i was more like 36 degrees had a big effect on my negative results. 


Hello to everyone else 


mandamae x


----------



## Journey99

*Mandamae* I used a hot water bottle when stimming. I think it helped because I was a poor responder and only started using it when they told me it was likely I wouldn't get enough eggs. And then boom bumper crop.

The floatworks sounds lovely. I love water and find it very calming and relaxing. I think relaxation plays a big part of it. It's such a stressful journey that anything we can do to relax our minds and bodies is a good thing!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

got my egg sharing meeting tomorrow  

good luck to everyone else with appointments/scans this week    

xxx


----------



## Mandamae

ooh interesting *Journey*, maybe does help when stimmimg then so maybe i'll try 

Good luck to all DRing Stimming awaiting EC or Embryo transfer    

 to everyone else

Mandame xx


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> got my egg sharing meeting tomorrow


We may pass in reception! 

Lots of luck Amy! Xx


----------



## Journey99

*Mandamae* It also helps to eat cinnamon buns particularly from Cinnabon (Cinzeo) in Piccadilly Circus lol. I had a massive spurt over the weekend and the sonographer said whatever I was doing keep doing it. I laughed because I kept eating these very naughty delish buns and told DH they helped follied grow. I told the sonographer that and she said clearly, must be the cinnamon haha! So it became a big joke that Cinnabon made my follies grow


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

maybe  what time is your app? x



dingle123 said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> got my egg sharing meeting tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> We may pass in reception!
> 
> Lots of luck Amy! Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Mandamae

Urgh Cinnamon buns    maybe if it works however i will research it first   

Good Luck girls with your meeting tomorrow  

mandamae xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Fingers crossed we hear today!!

Good luck to everyone with appointments today. Xxxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Today was the day! We have been MATCHED!!!
I cannot belive how quick it's all happens! So excited


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats!!! Hope it moves just as Quick for me  how long did ur chromosomes take to come back x



SarahScrafton said:


> Today was the day! We have been MATCHED!!!
> I cannot belive how quick it's all happens! So excited


----------



## Donna82

Congrats Sarah...... It's full steam ahead now.

I got my BFP 7 weeks after matching x


----------



## dingle123

SarahScrafton said:


> Today was the day! We have been MATCHED!!!
> I cannot belive how quick it's all happens! So excited


Brilliant news - really pleased for you


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thank you all! I'm still in shock, I didn't dare open the email!

Amy chromosome test normally take 4-6 week that's what I was expecting but mine where back after 3 weeks. Hope it goes quick for you too


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Sarah
that was extremely fast!
Fantastic!

I think most of us received chromosomes test results after 3 weeks, however matching takes a little bit longer than a day or two  
I've been waiting 2 weeks to be matched.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Sarah
how long do you have to wait for AF?
Are you going to be on a long or short protocol?


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> Today was the day! We have been MATCHED!!!
> I cannot belive how quick it's all happens! So excited


Great news Hun 
You will see from my info it take me that long to be matched too


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Suppose matching depends on your blood type hair colour eye colour etc if its common to how quick you get matched x


----------



## Mandamae

Wow how fast! Congrats on being matched so fast  yep full steam ahead now to your BFP!


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Suppose matching depends on your blood type hair colour eye colour etc if its common to how quick you get matched x


That has to play a part in it - I was turned down by a couple due to my height (outrage!!) heehehh!

How did it go today??


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Really good all looks ok meeting thursday with counsellor and egg donation team to do paperwork on bloods etc. she said looking at about 6 weeks or so.

Depend how quick bloods come back. Hope I get matched quick 

How was today for u x



dingle123 said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose matching depends on your blood type hair colour eye colour etc if its common to how quick you get matched x
> 
> 
> 
> That has to play a part in it - I was turned down by a couple due to my height (outrage!!) heehehh!
> 
> How did it go today??
Click to expand...


----------



## dingle123

I remember my bloods came back a little quicker than 6 weeks so hopefully that will be the case for you.

Today went well - lining is perfect, hip hip hooray! Back on Synarel now and due to start stimming on 11th Sept. Going to just calm down now and wait patiently till then.

Good luck for Thurs! Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahaha you sound like me they must think I'm a nutter she told me to calm down will all work out.

Thats brilliant at least u Getting somewhere now. We gonna order back up donor sperm this month coz dr Parikh said at least that's one thing done you won't have to worry about that then. Did u have to pay to store your at the lister?

Thanks. What do the egg nurses do Thursday? Jaya said they tick off all blood which most I've had done now x



dingle123 said:


> I remember my bloods came back a little quicker than 6 weeks so hopefully that will be the case for you.
> 
> Today went well - lining is perfect, hip hip hooray! Back on Synarel now and due to start stimming on 11th Sept. Going to just calm down now and wait patiently till then.
> 
> Good luck for Thurs! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Annette told me go on long walks when I saw her today - I obviously look stressed


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahaha!  

Do you know how much the donor sperm storage is x


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - glad today went well and you are able to start Sniffing again how comes you got to sniff for 2 wks Before starting stimms ? I thought you was only doing it a week before stimms


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Do you know how much the donor sperm storage is x


Replied to you on email xx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Dingle - glad today went well and you are able to start Sniffing again how comes you got to sniff for 2 wks Before starting stimms ? I thought you was only doing it a week before stimms


No idea - I'm just doing what they tell me! Annette said today that everyone has a slightly different cycle/treatment.


----------



## Mandamae

On the m1 to London staying at a friends house. For our first consultation for egg share


----------



## Mandamae

Can't type properly in bumpy car lol . Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

good luck love had mine this afternoon 

back again thursday for meeting with conseller and egg donation team as they couldnt fit me in for all the same day x



mandamae said:


> On the m1 to London staying at a friends house. For our first consultation for egg share


----------



## SarahScrafton

tryingsecondtime said:


> Sarah
> how long do you have to wait for AF?
> Are you going to be on a long or short protocol?


Took just over a week to get matched, I wasnt expecting it to be that quick. Hope you get matched soon. 

About 2 weeks for AF, don't have a clue about long or short protocol, this is my first time doing IVF and didn't want to read to much into it. Nurse is going to give me a call to talk over my treatment plan.

I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions for you all over the nxt few weeks 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thats so good hope im matched that quick. 

i asked today if there was alot of people waiting apparently 5-8months waiting list. so sad so many people have these problems   x


----------



## dingle123

Amy - I couldn't agree more - waiting is horrid - I really feel for the recipients.

Mandamae - good luck for today!


----------



## Mandamae

Me too the recipients go through enough before having to wait ages for a donor.
Well I'm sitting in the waiting room, DH has been taken off by someone and I'm waiting for 'tests' x


----------



## everydayisagift

Well 2night I start Stimms injections WOW that's come round quick !


----------



## Journey99

I feel awful for recipients having to wait so long. But in all fairness the ones at Lister don't have to wait that long and their money allows them to be picky. I was turned down by 3-4 matches for whatever reason. It's the nhs recipients that really suffer, up to two years in some PCTs. That's heartbreaking!


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> I feel awful for recipients having to wait so long. But in all fairness the ones at Lister don't have to wait that long and their money allows them to be picky. I was turned down by 3-4 matches for whatever reason. It's the nhs recipients that really suffer, up to two years in some PCTs. That's heartbreaking!


Yeah. I agree re the NHS receipients. And also the ones waiting for double donors.

Haha Journey - you and I are so not over bringing turned down


----------



## Journey99

Haha Laura...yeah I mean clearly I got good eggs so their loss


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

How did you app go? I have app Tomoz with counseller and egg donation nurses. What did they go thru with u?



mandamae said:


> Me too the recipients go through enough before having to wait ages for a donor.
> Well I'm sitting in the waiting room, DH has been taken off by someone and I'm waiting for 'tests' x


----------



## Mandamae

Really really bad news. I'm devastated my heart is breaking . Instead of being a donor I will be a recipient.my amh is 0.76 my last op could have damaged my amh but I'll never know .
Mandamae x


----------



## Donna82

So so sorry mandamae.....

I can only imagine how devestated you must feel x x x


----------



## dingle123

Mandamae - no words. Sending you  

Laura xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Mandamae I'm so sorry love   hope you are ok xx


----------



## Journey99

*Mandamae*  So sorry hun. Although you can't share don't give up hope you can't try with your own eggs. Go to the low AMH thread and you will find a few success stories. It was such an amazing thing you were about to do that I'm sure you will be rewarded for it xxx


----------



## Mandamae

Thank you girls, I'm feeling numb. Been sleeping on my friends sofa since we got back, she made us both dinner and gave me chocolates and tea. I am thinking of trying create in london for natural ivf with pesa if they do it. Now just need to re mortgage to do it. 
Journey please can you link me to that thread for low amh 
I just don't believe it I'm 32 with the ovaries of a near 45 yr old what is going on with me. Will I ever be a mummy?

Your support is amazing! Thank you so much, mandamae xx


----------



## Journey99

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

Hope that works. I've been going on there and looking for ladies with the same AMH as me to offer hope. I was devestated with my 4 as I read so much negative stuff. But now I don't really believe AMH is the be all and end all of IVF. I got 17 eggs and I've seen women with 3 times my AMH get less. I've seen people with your AMH get 3 eggs. It only takes one. xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

mandamae said:


> Really really bad news. I'm devastated my heart is breaking . Instead of being a donor I will be a recipient.my amh is 0.76 my last op could have damaged my amh but I'll never know .
> Mandamae x


Just got in from work and since this message 
I am so so sorry Hun that you can't egg share but I have know lady to still get pregnant through ivf with low eggs


----------



## dingle123

mandamae said:


> Thank you girls, I'm feeling numb. Been sleeping on my friends sofa since we got back, she made us both dinner and gave me chocolates and tea. I am thinking of trying create in london for natural ivf with pesa if they do it. Now just need to re mortgage to do it.
> Journey please can you link me to that thread for low amh
> I just don't believe it I'm 32 with the ovaries of a near 45 yr old what is going on with me. Will I ever be a mummy?
> 
> Your support is amazing! Thank you so much, mandamae xx


You WILL be a Mummy. Just not through egg sharing. Don't ever give up hope. As far as I am concerned, it doesn't matter how you get there - as long as you get there - and you will. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Well said Laura   - how is the sniffing going? x


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Well said Laura  - how is the sniffing going? x


Ok thanks - just sniffed 5 mins ago and did a gigantic sneeze 

You all excited about the final part of your consultation tomorrow? Who is your consultant, remind me? No one seems to have mine! (Dr Thum)

Hope it goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## dingle123

*slaps head*

I see from your sig it's Mr Minhas! I often wonder how they assign certain docs to different people..


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said Laura  - how is the sniffing going? x
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks - just sniffed 5 mins ago and did a gigantic sneeze
> 
> You all excited about the final part of your consultation tomorrow? Who is your consultant, remind me? No one seems to have mine! (Dr Thum)
> 
> Hope it goes well tomorrow xx
Click to expand...

I have Dr Thum


----------



## SarahScrafton

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said Laura  - how is the sniffing going? x
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks - just sniffed 5 mins ago and did a gigantic sneeze
> 
> You all excited about the final part of your consultation tomorrow? Who is your consultant, remind me? No one seems to have mine! (Dr Thum)
> 
> Hope it goes well tomorrow xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Dr Thum
> 
> Me too
Click to expand...


----------



## Shellbee

mandamae said:


> Thank you girls, I'm feeling numb. Been sleeping on my friends sofa since we got back, she made us both dinner and gave me chocolates and tea. I am thinking of trying create in london for natural ivf with pesa if they do it. Now just need to re mortgage to do it.
> Journey please can you link me to that thread for low amh
> I just don't believe it I'm 32 with the ovaries of a near 45 yr old what is going on with me. Will I ever be a mummy?
> 
> Your support is amazing! Thank you so much, mandamae xx


Mandamae, so sorry to read your news, I can't imagine how you must feel. Like the lady's on here have said already don't give up your dreams you will be a mummy just your journey is going differently than planned. Take care of yourself and each other and get yourself ready for planning your next steps 

Amy - good luck tomorrow with counselling and your nurses appointment. Counsellor with us just went over the different scenarios that could happen with a child conceived from your donation and legal aspects along with talking about how we would deal with sharing. Nurse was just some paper work

Laura - glad you getting on with the sneezing/sniffing!

Hi to everyone else

AFM - All my results are back, but can't start matching as turns out one of DH blood test result from NHS isn't in correct format (lab report) and when NHS have sent again it's wrong test! He got them done again today so fingers crossed to start matching next week!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Laura* hahaha! at least your on the road to EC 

Mr Minhas works with the lister but thats not who I see. Im under Dr Parikh 

I see her tuesday to go through how it all works etc. tomorrow im seeing liz the consellour and then meeting with egg donation nurses. Dr parikh said theyll go through all my blood work etc and tick it off but ive done 90% of it anyway its just going to be chromosones.

I have a few questions for them too i want to ask  so ive heard they are really nice.

Do they write to your doctors to get approval? as when i filled out form tuesday about your hair eye colour, mum dads etc it said could they inform your gp and i said yes. does this slow down the process or is that done whilst waiting for bloods to come back? soz for the 1001 questions haha x


----------



## Donna82

Amy......

They write to your Gp asking if they have any reason medically whether or not you are suitable for egg sharing......

Ie conditions you may have, may run in your family etc x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Shell* thats great  not long now and itll all be go go go woohooo 

have you started on the pill yet or wont they let you start it till you are matched?? x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

oh that will be fine nothing to worry about i got to go doctors tomorrow to change my maiden name to married name on their system so ill inform him theyll be writing to him 

thanks for the info donna x



Donna82 said:


> Amy......
> 
> They write to your Gp asking if they have any reason medically whether or not you are suitable for egg sharing......
> 
> Ie conditions you may have, may run in your family etc x


----------



## Donna82

You could do what a lot of us have done and just ask Gp to write to them ASAP.......

Tell Gp it's holding up treatment, that normally works and speeds things up.

I've read some people having problems with Gp and hold ups etc x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ok great ill do that thanks for the advice 

does he just write he has no probs with me egg sharing and no medical history in the family? 

sorry im still learning with all of this lol

my doctor is pretty good hes already said hell sign me off work from the day of EC and for the whole of the 2ww as i work with babies in a nursery which is quite a demanding and stressfull job and he says i need to rest and take it easy. hes been my doctor since i was a baby so he knows the family well x


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

First stimms injection done all went well


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> *Shell* thats great  not long now and itll all be go go go woohooo
> 
> have you started on the pill yet or wont they let you start it till you are matched?? x


Hi Amy, no cant start anything until we get matched

We got our GP to write the letter to the lister before our Sharing appointment and took it with us to first appointment ... but think usually they just need your consent to a) allow lister to contact your GP and b) Your Consent for GP to respond. I have seen some people have had problems with getting it from GP which has delayed things .. Maybe you could ask tomorrow?

Think My GP just wrote that there was no genetic or hereditary disorders within my family and that as my GP he had no concerns with me Egg Sharing. He also provided information on the severity of my endometriosis and asthma

The Egg Sharing nurses are lovely, they were really helpful when we saw them and now via email!


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* They also want to know if you have ever had problems with GA to help them decide whether to put you under or sedate you. I would go to your doctor and just ask them to write the clinic a letter saying they are not aware of any health reasons as to why you can't share. My letter held me up by 3 weeks as my dr was on holiday and then according to him he didn't feel the need to respond to their request?!?!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oh gosh. I don't think it'll be a problem but I got my app at lister then I'm gonna go to my doctors late afternoon. Shall I just ask them to write it there and then and post it myself? X



Journey99 said:


> *Amy* They also want to know if you have ever had problems with GA to help them decide whether to put you under or sedate you. I would go to your doctor and just ask them to write the clinic a letter saying they are not aware of any health reasons as to why you can't share. My letter held me up by 3 weeks as my dr was on holiday and then according to him he didn't feel the need to respond to their request?!?!


----------



## Journey99

I would ask your GP to write it there and then you can scan and email it to the clinic and just bring the hardcopy in on your next visit.  That's what I did to speed things up...plus I dont think they trust the post anymore than me haha! Whenever I offered to post things they told me to bring it to my next appointment for fear of it being lost in the post lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'll call them this morning explain I need letter saying no genetic or hereditary diseases in the family, no probs with me egg sharing and I'm ok to be under GA and that I'll be up later to collect it  

Thanks girls xx


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> You could do what a lot of us have done and just ask Gp to write to them ASAP.......
> 
> Tell Gp it's holding up treatment, that normally works and speeds things up.
> 
> I've read some people having problems with Gp and hold ups etc x


Me! We waited over a month for that bloody letter! I would definitely get on their case, Amy! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I have just called them he's gonna call me once he's finished surgery to go through what needs to be on it and he'll leave it for me at the desk this afternoon to collect  x


----------



## dingle123

A more efficient surgery than mine - hooray! You must be all excited as it becomes more real


----------



## everydayisagift

I got my GP to write a letter stated the above that you ladies have said and took it to my first appointment but got told by the nurse that the clinic have to write a letter to the gp and the gp has to reply so you might have to do the same and wait till after the letter has been sent out from the clinic you get a copy sent to you as well so you will know when you clinic should have got the letter


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I will ask today. I have gotta go doctors this afternoon anyway so if it has been wrote out I can drop it up there. God it's so much hassle x


----------



## dingle123

You have NO idea.....


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I just want to start now lol x


----------



## Donna82

Amy.......

I know how you feel the tests and initial waiting Etc drags but once it's sorted it goes so quick. 

I didn't get fully accepted till 21st June and I got my BFP on 16th August so in 8 weeks I was matched, went through treatment on long protocol and had 2ww  

Good luck to you x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi girls 

Been Intially accepted pending last 4 blood tests (had to do chromosone study, sensitive HIV, shpylisis and cystic fibrios). She said can be 3 weeks but anything up to 6.

Also need to order back up donor sperm before we can start so gonna do that pay day and I have a letter for my gp to take up there this afternoon with just his consent. Then we are ready to be matched  

Hope everyone having great day on the train on way home eating my mcdonalds haha  x


----------



## Donna82

Great news Amy x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Donna


----------



## dingle123

Great news Amy! Hope the next few weeks fly xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hopefully laura  hows the sneezing today lol


HAD THE BEST NEWS THIS AFTERNOON DH SEMEN ANAYLSIS IS BACK FROM LAST WEEK HE HAD 4 MOTILE SPERM SUITABLE FOR ICSI!!! I COULDNT BELIEVE IT! IN JANUARY HE GOT DIAGNOSED NEVER TO HAVE HIS OWN BIOLOGAL CHILDREN HE DOESNT PRODUCE SPERM AND HERE WE ARE WITH 4 PERFECT MOTILE SPERM IN ONE DEPOSIT! HOPEFULLY NOW WILL GET LOTS FROM THE MICRO TESE (TRYING NOT TO GET HOPES UP THOUGH) WE ARE BOTH SO HAPPY WITH THIS! STILL ORDERING DONOR SPERM AS A BACK UP X


----------



## everydayisagift

Great news Amy


----------



## cocobella

Brilliant news amy! You must be really happy  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i couldnt believe what i was seeing when i got the email! i was almost crying! its incredible i just hope he keeps making them from now till microtese day  

did you book for a blood test x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all sorry for radio science on my side, have been soo sick this past few days but boy was it worth it!!!! Just a quick one from me as I'm waiting to board the boat!! 

Well it's official we have 1beautiful grade A blast on board and 5 blasts frozen from grades b/b-b/c the dr was so shocked how everyone of them made it so far... She kept calling them beautiful and then telling me I'm soo young before going back to describing how perfect they were lol

Hope ur all well?? Journey,Donna,Laura,everyday and all the new girls or anyone I've missed will catch up later xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thats fantastic! good luck hope it works for you! hope i have as much luck as you! im also young was 25 in june  x



shenagh1 said:


> Hey all sorry for radio science on my side, have been soo sick this past few days but boy was it worth it!!!! Just a quick one from me as I'm waiting to board the boat!!
> 
> Well it's official we have 1beautiful grade A blast on board and 5 blasts frozen from grades b/b-b/c the dr was so shocked how everyone of them made it so far... She kept calling them beautiful and then telling me I'm soo young before going back to describing how perfect they were lol
> 
> Hope ur all well?? Journey,Donna,Laura,everyday and all the new girls or anyone I've missed will catch up later xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Hey all sorry for radio science on my side, have been soo sick this past few days but boy was it worth it!!!! Just a quick one from me as I'm waiting to board the boat!!
> 
> Well it's official we have 1beautiful grade A blast on board and 5 blasts frozen from grades b/b-b/c the dr was so shocked how everyone of them made it so far... She kept calling them beautiful and then telling me I'm soo young before going back to describing how perfect they were lol
> 
> Hope ur all well?? Journey,Donna,Laura,everyday and all the new girls or anyone I've missed will catch up later xx


Was wondering if everything was ok 
Glad ET went well when's your OTD ? Can I ask was it your choice to have 1 put back ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Got ready bad period type pain on right side 2night


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

how are the injections going? thats the bit im dreading the most! i sobbed today just over blood test coz they filled up 5 tubes took ages. im petrified of needles always have been. its the one bit i dont know how im gonna do just have to keep saying what i can get at the end of it.

the OD nurses said they will train me and DH to do it. when they train you do they make you do it on yourself?



everydayisagift said:


> Got ready bad period type pain on right side 2night


----------



## Donna82

Amy.......

I really really don't like needles but they aren't that bad honest.

The 1st one is the worst but once you done that its not as bad.

Keep reminding yourself why you are doing it x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thats what im just going to tell myself even looking at them makes me feel ill. its putting it in thats the worst bit. the OD nurse said today you have to do it in the evening like 8/9pm. by the end of this i should be use to it after she informed me once you start injections you have to have a blood test with your scan every 2/3 days! my face was a picture lol im gonna look like ive been beaten up with all the bruises lol x



Donna82 said:


> Amy.......
> 
> I really really don't like needles but they aren't that bad honest.
> 
> The 1st one is the worst but once you done that its not as bad.
> 
> Keep reminding yourself why you are doing it x x


----------



## Journey99

Amy I'm the biggest baby and I never cried once with my needles.  In fact I'm proud to say I am on 2 years of tear free needles (mind you the first year I always got the numbing spray haha).  The injection needles are soooooooo tiny that you don't even feel them go in.  My first one I thought i would just rest the needle against my tummy before working up the courage to push it in.  Well since its so small as I was closing my eyes and taking a deep breath i looked down and the needle was all the way in!!  Just push slowly and you will barely feel a thing, just a tiny sting when you remove it sometimes.  After a couple days you will be a pro "grab fat shove needle in" voila!!


----------



## everydayisagift

2nd injection done I cant believe how hard it is to get the needle into my skin it must be really tough


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oh my god that even sounds awful lol. Im not as bad as I use to be. Use to be like 3 nurses - 1 to do it 2 to hold me down even as a kid, I use to faint, be sick all sorts. Even refused my bcg at school then my mates took me back and made me do it they knew my mum would go mad if I didn't have it done lol. I just hope these ain't that bad. I'm thinking where is a bit of fat won't hurt as much?! X



Journey99 said:


> Amy I'm the biggest baby and I never cried once with my needles. In fact I'm proud to say I am on 2 years of tear free needles (mind you the first year I always got the numbing spray haha). The injection needles are soooooooo tiny that you don't even feel them go in. My first one I thought i would just rest the needle against my tummy before working up the courage to push it in. Well since its so small as I was closing my eyes and taking a deep breath i looked down and the needle was all the way in!! Just push slowly and you will barely feel a thing, just a tiny sting when you remove it sometimes. After a couple days you will be a pro "grab fat shove needle in" voila!!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all

Everyday- hope your feeling better today 

Shenagh1- keep that bubba nice and snugg hope the 2ww goes quick for you  

Amy - great news Hun! The time will fly and you will be stating before you know it xx

Mandamae - I'm so sorry about your AMH, it's such a shock when the results are not what we expected but don't give. And you never no your next results may be higher, that's what happend to me. I had my first Test in oct 11 and came back 6.3 I didn't change anything and retested in jan 12 and had doubled. My consultant said lots of things can contribute to low test result, including stress! Keeping my fingers crossed for you, and I've read loads of success stories ladies with low AMH and gone on to have BFP with there own eggs. Just remeber it only means low count not quality, it just takes one good egg. Xxxx

Dingle123 - how's sniffing going? Not long now till stimming xx

Donna82/tryingsecondtime/journey99 - hope your all good. Xx

ATM - spoke to Lizzy yesterday and with all going well should start the Pill when AF shows up (about 12/9 plz don't be late!!!) and then we go from there. So I think I better start doing some reading up now on what I've got ahead of me, been putting it off as didn't want to get hopes up and terrified of needles!!! Oh I am dreading that bit! I can see the arguments now with my DH haha! How long do they keep you on pill for? I know once you get do sniffing it goes pretty quick from there so hope I'm not on Pill too long. In the meantime I'm trying to lose a bit of weight, I was just below the bmi of 30 for my consultation and have steadily been going down lost about 16lb in total would like a little bit more before we start everything. I've had friends in the past who has gained a bit of weight whist she was going though IVF and then my other friend she was total opposite she couldn't keep weight on (lucky her!) anyone had either? 
Well I'm off to do a bit of retail therapy today then back to work tommorow, hope everyone has good weekend xxxx


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> hopefully laura  hows the sneezing today lol
> 
> HAD THE BEST NEWS THIS AFTERNOON DH SEMEN ANAYLSIS IS BACK FROM LAST WEEK HE HAD 4 MOTILE SPERM SUITABLE FOR ICSI!!! I COULDNT BELIEVE IT! IN JANUARY HE GOT DIAGNOSED NEVER TO HAVE HIS OWN BIOLOGAL CHILDREN HE DOESNT PRODUCE SPERM AND HERE WE ARE WITH 4 PERFECT MOTILE SPERM IN ONE DEPOSIT! HOPEFULLY NOW WILL GET LOTS FROM THE MICRO TESE (TRYING NOT TO GET HOPES UP THOUGH) WE ARE BOTH SO HAPPY WITH THIS! STILL ORDERING DONOR SPERM AS A BACK UP X


Just quickly as am meant to be at work but had to say ...

Amy what fantastic news! Have you emailed Minhas to see what he says about the new results? Really pleased for you hun what a good day for you both!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## dingle123

Morning lister ladies!

*Amy*- great news - you must be feeling really positive now 

*Journey* - how's the double buggy search going? Your DH's job search? Are you missing the UK at all? (I wouldn't be) hehe

*everyday* - are these injections different to your last cycle?

*mandamae* - hope you're ok, lady xx

*Sarah* - fantastic news - hope AF plays ball! Well done on the weight loss - 16lbs is brilliant. I've put weight on (sob) since I started DR end of last month. I'm blaming some of it on the mini pill, too.

*Shenagh* - woohoo!!! Hope the next 2 weeks fly by!

*Shelbee* - how are things progressing?

*Coco* - how are you feeling? Really hope you're not fretting too much - enjoy the excitement!

AFM - 4th day of DR (yawn)... scan on Monday to check the cyst size. The Lister is starting to feel like home these days!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - I'm off to a BBQ later if the  continues to shine.

Lots of baby dust to anyone I missed, Laura xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Laura - what time is your appointment on mon ? I'm there at 9.30 for a scan  

I was on gonal f last time at a different clinic and it was a pre filled pen 

The sun is shining here but very fresh here


----------



## dingle123

I think...around the same time!   

Are you taking your ds? I shall keep a look out!

Did they say why they prescribed menopur over gonal f? I guess each clinic is different?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi shell

They are his results that hubby did at UCH so he will see them  we going back to see him start of October but his told us if we need to start treatment that's fine just keep Mary updated. We are intrigued to see what he is going to say considering the last urlogist we see told hubby he don't produce sperm!

How are things your end x



Shellbee said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully laura  hows the sneezing today lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD THE BEST NEWS THIS AFTERNOON DH SEMEN ANAYLSIS IS BACK FROM LAST WEEK HE HAD 4 MOTILE SPERM SUITABLE FOR ICSI!!! I COULDNT BELIEVE IT! IN JANUARY HE GOT DIAGNOSED NEVER TO HAVE HIS OWN BIOLOGAL CHILDREN HE DOESNT PRODUCE SPERM AND HERE WE ARE WITH 4 PERFECT MOTILE SPERM IN ONE DEPOSIT! HOPEFULLY NOW WILL GET LOTS FROM THE MICRO TESE (TRYING NOT TO GET HOPES UP THOUGH) WE ARE BOTH SO HAPPY WITH THIS! STILL ORDERING DONOR SPERM AS A BACK UP X
> 
> 
> 
> Just quickly as am meant to be at work but had to say ...
> 
> Amy what fantastic news! Have you emailed Minhas to see what he says about the new results? Really pleased for you hun what a good day for you both!
> 
> Hi to everyone else
Click to expand...


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Sarah * thanks! Yeah just want to get started now!

*Laura * feeling quite positive now! Just praying it works

Hi to everyone else hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> I think...around the same time!
> 
> Are you taking your ds? I shall keep a look out!
> 
> Did they say why they prescribed menopur over gonal f? I guess each clinic is different?


I will be at clinic by myself as my mum is dropping me off then popping into battersea park with my son while I have my appointment

My old clinic only used gonal f and the lister only use menopur it's weird why they are different drugs that do the same thing


----------



## everydayisagift

3rd injection done 

I can't get over that I have to really push the needle into my belly (and it hurts doing it) I thought it was meant to be easy and pain free 

Or is my skin tough ? 

I now have 3 needle marks on my belly  

Never had any needle marks when I cycled last time when I had a pre filled pen one


----------



## dingle123

Morning Lister Ladies - hope everyone is ok?

I have a scan tomorrow after a week of DR. Unsure what the outcome will be if the cyst is still there  

Happy Sunday all xx

PS Amy - love the profile pic!


----------



## everydayisagift

Scan 2morrow for me too keeping my fingers crossed they are some follies there 

Traveling to my m & d's later today which is were I will now be staying until after EC maybe after ET


----------



## dingle123

everyday - what do you look like? I think our paths will cross tomorrow


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Laura  that's our cat Bobby 


Hope both your scans go well tomorrow keep us updated. I think these next few weeks are gonna drag till I get matched x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everyday - what do you look like? I think our paths will cross tomorrow


Have PM'ed you Hun


----------



## everydayisagift

Off topic 

Who uses ******** ?


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyday - what do you look like? I think our paths will cross tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Have PM'ed you Hun
Click to expand...

Got it xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all morning....

Everyday and dingle good luck to u both tomorrow fx for u xx

Amy it is a very cute pic lol


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck Laura and everyday with your scans tomorrow.



amy_x said:


> Hi shell
> 
> They are his results that hubby did at UCH so he will see them  we going back to see him start of October but his told us if we need to start treatment that's fine just keep Mary updated. We are intrigued to see what he is going to say considering the last urlogist we see told hubby he don't produce sperm!
> 
> How are things your end?


Hi Amy, thats good that Minhas will see them. Hopefully you will be on your way already by October!

We just waiting for DH test results to be redone - had everything prepared but clinic needed a specific lab report which we struggled to get (long story with NHS lab) so just done the test again. Results should we Wed then we have everything to start matching! I so hope it goes quickly

Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Amy it is a very cute pic lol


Isn't it! I love cats


----------



## dingle123

Shellbee said:


> Good luck Laura and everyday with your scans tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi shell
> 
> They are his results that hubby did at UCH so he will see them  we going back to see him start of October but his told us if we need to start treatment that's fine just keep Mary updated. We are intrigued to see what he is going to say considering the last urlogist we see told hubby he don't produce sperm!
> 
> How are things your end?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amy, thats good that Minhas will see them. Hopefully you will be on your way already by October!
> 
> We just waiting for DH test results to be redone - had everything prepared but clinic needed a specific lab report which we struggled to get (long story with NHS lab) so just done the test again. Results should we Wed then we have everything to start matching! I so hope it goes quickly
> 
> Have a good Sunday all x
Click to expand...

Roll on Wed and roll on the matching xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Shenagh1* - haha thanks it was last xmas we put him in it!

*Shell* - thats good hopefully from wednesday the ball should be rolling!  sounds like your in same boat as me. Things we need to do before matching is:
1) get my 4 bloods results back (chromosone study, syphilis, sensitive HIV and cystic fibrosis - which is outta my hands lol)
2) order back up donor sperm which we are doing this week
3) get my gp to reply to letter which he did on friday
4) then DH had his HIV done on NHS but they print out they did just said HIV = negative but lister wanna know if it was HIV 1 & 2.

i went up his GPs as its different to mine they was as helpful as a chocolate teapot! they told me to call hospital lab then they told me they cant give it out only doctors can request it. bloody pain in the . hubby gonna call them again tomorrow if no joy im just gonna call OD nurses and say he will come and do it at lister and just swallow the money as i cant be bothered with the agro. Hubby works kensington so only 4 stops on tube to lister

was this the same problem you had? if so how much was the HIV at the lister x



Shellbee said:


> Good luck Laura and everyday with your scans tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi shell
> 
> They are his results that hubby did at UCH so he will see them  we going back to see him start of October but his told us if we need to start treatment that's fine just keep Mary updated. We are intrigued to see what he is going to say considering the last urlogist we see told hubby he don't produce sperm!
> 
> How are things your end?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amy, thats good that Minhas will see them. Hopefully you will be on your way already by October!
> 
> We just waiting for DH test results to be redone - had everything prepared but clinic needed a specific lab report which we struggled to get (long story with NHS lab) so just done the test again. Results should we Wed then we have everything to start matching! I so hope it goes quickly
> 
> Have a good Sunday all x
Click to expand...


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks laura  me too x



dingle123 said:


> shenagh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy it is a very cute pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it! I love cats
Click to expand...


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* We had no problem with HIV thru GP but had to pay £30 in the end for the hep b antibodies as NHS messed it up and couldn't seem to send DH for the right test.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi,

his had all the hep b c ones done and his had HIV on NHS but the lister want the lab copy to prove it was HIV 1 & 2. his GP said on their screen that hospital have sent over just says HIV = NEGATIVE then GP told me to call the hospital called them but they said they cant give that out only doctor can request it. his doctors are useless dont even answer their phones so might just let lister do it and pay coz the agro i have to go through to get it



Journey99 said:


> *Amy* We had no problem with HIV thru GP but had to pay £30 in the end for the hep b antibodies as NHS messed it up and couldn't seem to send DH for the right test.


----------



## Donna82

everydayisagift said:


> Off topic
> 
> Who uses ******** ?


Hiya everyday....

I use ********


----------



## Shellbee

Journey99 said:


> *Amy* We had no problem with HIV thru GP but had to pay £30 in the end for the hep b antibodies as NHS messed it up and couldn't seem to send DH for the right test.


Journey - this is exactly the same one we had problems with. Even when right test was written on the form they didn't do it! We on 3rd attempt now

Amy, they asked me for the print out of HIV but I phoned the lab at te hospital where it was done and made a pain in the ass of myself until they agreed to fax it for me! I got the below email from Annette last week (bank holiday Monday wow!) with an answer to my query "the cost of Hep C is £85 ,Hep B is £50 or there is a package including HIV 1&2 for £120." 
Sorry cant help with what just HIV will be 
Hope you can start ticking things off quickly from your "waiting for" list

x


----------



## everydayisagift

That's me in London now for rest of treatment,lucky my m & d live 20 mins away so me and my DS are staying with them while DF stays at home coz of work


----------



## dingle123

Hope scan goes well tomorrow, everyday. Fingers crossed for lots of follie growth xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Hope scan goes well tomorrow, everyday. Fingers crossed for lots of follie growth xx


Thanks Hun

I have butterfly's already and so scared they won't be any there


----------



## dingle123

I can't remember how much menopur you're on? But knowing the Lister...bet it's a low dosage. Which isn't the end of the world - they can always increase it tomorrow if need be. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> I can't remember how much menopur you're on? But knowing the Lister...bet it's a low dosage. Which isn't the end of the world - they can always increase it tomorrow if need be. Try not to worry too much.


I am on 225


----------



## shenagh1

Good luck everyday- my first and second scan showed NOTHING!!!! I went home got the hw bottle and the milk out and at my next scan BOOM follies everywhere lol I was also on 225 hopefully your responding nice and quick Hun xx  

Dingle praying ur cyst has peddled Off too lol xx


----------



## Journey99

Honestly the £30 for the test at lister was well worth the stress and aggro of dealing with nhs


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Was that £30 for HIV 1 & 2?



Journey99 said:


> Honestly the £30 for the test at lister was well worth the stress and aggro of dealing with nhs


----------



## Shellbee

Journey99 said:


> Honestly the £30 for the test at lister was well worth the stress and aggro of dealing with nhs


Yeah if we don't get the right tests this time will be at the lister walkin clinic first thing on Thur or finding somewhere that we can get them done closer to us and quickly


----------



## Journey99

It was for the hep tests so can't imagine HIV is any more.


----------



## everydayisagift

Scan went ok lining is 6.9mm their are around 6 follies on right side around 6-8mm and on left 4 smaller ones 
I was due to have a scan Wed & Fri but as follies haven't grown that much might have next scan on fri and stay on 225 I might get a email to tell me this if this will be the case if not i have been booked in for next scan on wed if I don't hear from clinic then that's appointment stands it's done to result OD blood test and want DR says so hopefully will hear later today 

Bit peed off really that my body hasnt done as well as I thought and it looks like all rough dates fr scans/EC/ET will change which is a pain as staying in London until treatment is over


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday, fingers crossed your follies grow quickly, I'm sure other people I have seen had a growth spurt so you never know 

Laura - how did your scan go? Pesky cyst gone I hope


----------



## dingle123

Everyday - sorry you have to stay in town longer - cant be nice to be away from your DH xx

Shelbee - all good - I start menopur in two days!!! Scans next Mon, Wed and Friday with possible ec the Tuesday after. 

You must be excited for results Wed!  

Laura xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - great news that your starting stimms already  

Think I saw you at clinic but wasn't sure were you sitting with your partner near main desk ?


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Think I saw you at clinic but wasn't sure were you sitting with your partner near main desk ?


Did you have your hair all tied back? Someone was called and glanced at us (yep, near desk, I was wearing a short dress, flip flops) and I wondered if it was you! Did you get led away by Annette? I didn't see you come back out again tho'...


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I saw you at clinic but wasn't sure were you sitting with your partner near main desk ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have your hair all tied back? Someone was called and glanced at us (yep, near desk, I was wearing a short dress, flip flops) and I wondered if it was you! Did you get led away by Annette? I didn't see you come back out again tho'...
Click to expand...

Yes that was me


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday like I said earlier I didn't react straight away they actually had to lower my sprays as well before the major difference but keep that hw bottle beside u and topping it up x


----------



## dingle123

In the space of 14 days there is plenty of time for last minute growth spurts!

Literally just had a phone call from the lister who have confirmed actually, can't start Wed, need to start next Wed (sigh) as they hadn't taken my receipient into account and of course, she'll now need to prepare her body. Blah. As wonderful as The Lister is, ie looks like a nice hotel....I'm losing patience and faith.

Rant over: what's for dinner everyone?!


----------



## everydayisagift

Oh dingle - what a pain in the ass  

Another update from me 

Got a call from clinic I am to up my menopur to 300 from 225 and drop the nasal spray to one sniff twice a day from two sniff twice a day 

And have another scan on wed


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

glad all your scans went well girls  the ball is rolling wooohooo


had a productive day myself managed to nag and nag at our local hospital where hubbys HIV test was done and theyve agreed to send the lab copy to hubbys GP. send that off and one step closer to being matched. its my bloods thats gonna hold it up  

also recieved a letter off mr minhas what he has sent to Dr Parikh at Lister stating that he will be doing the micro tese on day of EC. all starting to seem real now just hoping it all pays off and works


----------



## dingle123

Sounds like things are moving for you, Amy


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

not as much as you my love! not long now!!! im so excited for youuuuuuuu 

i cant waiting to start now. only things thats worrying me is i can get bad migraines when im on and with the sniffing i have read it can give you bad headahces 



dingle123 said:


> Sounds like things are moving for you, Amy


----------



## dingle123

It does cause headaches (esp at the beginning) but I believe it's mostly dehydration so if you drink lots of water you'll be ok xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Day 6 of stimms and a increased dose to 300 

And 2nights injection really hurt


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Good evening ladies!

Ladies after IVF/ICSI treatment. When did you have EC? It was 14dc?

everydayisagift
I'm sorry that you have to do more injections right now but is worth it.
few days more only

I should start with 75 dose of Menopur  
probably cause my pcos

right now I need to wait for phone call from clinic when to start nasal spray


----------



## Shellbee

Dingle - what a pain that you have to wait gain - hope the days go quick for you 

Amy - good news on the HIV results for your DH 

Trying - fingers crossed you get the phone call to start soon 

I have a question ladies, I have to have a trial run for EC and ET anyone else had this? When will they do the trial run and will it have to be done before I start DR? 

Have a good day all


----------



## dingle123

A trial run! Never, ever heard of that! Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

shellbee

do you have any abnormalities reg. cervix position or uterus position?
but that could be a reason for ET only

this trial run sounds as mistake
double check

Ask them about it-they should explain everything


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Shell bee - no one mentioned to me about a trail run! Only thing I can think of is something isn't in normal position x


----------



## Journey99

Trial runs are usually done if you have a tilted uterus or small cervix. Some women have ET under GA or sedation if this is the case.  Have you had problems with smear tests in the past?


----------



## Shellbee

Hi All

Thanks for your messages

The reason for trail run is I had abnormal cells removed under General last year via lletz, as it was CIN2 and a wide spread area they are concerned that scar tissue may prevent normal Egg Collection/transfer methods and it would have to be done via laparoscopy 

I also have a Retroverted womb which makes for great fun at my 6monthly check ups at the hospital for a smear!  

I think it's great they will do it and means no disappointment if it didn't work on the day ... Just don't know the when an if it will delay anything! and me in my haze of appointments and scans on the day forgot to ask details  

Have dropped an email to the nurses see what they say!


----------



## Journey99

*Shelbee* Then it makes perfect sense for them to do the trial run. Don't worry worst case is you have ET under GA and it takes them a little longer to get things in the right place. Look on the bright side, at least then you won't have the agony of a full bladder and nearly weeing on the doctor haha!


----------



## Shellbee

Journey99 said:


> *Shelbee* Then it makes perfect sense for them to do the trial run. Don't worry worst case is you have ET under GA and it takes them a little longer to get things in the right place. Look on the bright side, at least then you won't have the agony of a full bladder and nearly weeing on the doctor haha!


Didn't think of it like that ... The bit I am most not looking forward to is the full bladder for the same reason you mentioned  maybe I will request GA anyway! 
Do you know when they would do the trial? Do they do it before treatment starts?

Hope you and your bubbas doing ok


----------



## Journey99

*Shelbee* I was dreading it and never had to have a full bladder for a scan before. I drank way too much and they ended up 45 minutes behind schedule so I had to let some wee out. Then they had problems getting to my cervix and the nurse thought I had a tilted uterus until they scanned my bladder. They made me get up and let "some" wee out. It was torture haha but well worth it in the end. Bubbas are great except making me insanely sick and making me hate all my favourite foods and crave stuff I normally hate.

I think they normally do the trial run prior to starting treatment but not 100%. I don't think it delays treatment in any way. I've seen others say they had it done on and none complained of delays.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Just ordered my back up donor sperm from xytex! got 2 vials in the end 

all starting to come together now eeeeeeeeeeekkkk! x


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Just ordered my back up donor sperm from xytex! got 2 vials in the end
> 
> all starting to come together now eeeeeeeeeeekkkk! x


Yay! Track it on FedEx! Loads of fun!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hahaha how funny! extra sensitive parcel right there lol.

hope other people order so i dont have to be that big shipping fee lol x


----------



## dingle123

Hope you manage to share shipping - it makes a difference! Xx


----------



## dingle123

My Mum was really anxious when I told her it was coming from Texas - 'isn't Texas very hot - will it defrost'

Heehee!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hope so! sheridan said she will email me with final price before shipping! all i can do it hope lol 

haha wonder what they must said it in?! a freezer?! haha x


----------



## Journey99

Aw Laura are you having a little Texan   That's too cute.  Parents say the darndest things. 

My grandma doesn't really get the whole egg sharing thing. And was like so this means I have another grandbaby out there.  I told her no it's not mine, it's not yours it would be theirs.  

Waiting anxiously for an email from the clinic to find out about my recipient.  Finally plucked the courage to ask.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

my mum doesnt get any of it. we took her their last week and when we come out she said so what happened i started explaining she said i cant get my head round this i dont get it.

everytime she asks me things she never understands it. she said i should get a job in this field now i know so much haha

awww bless your nan though, my mum said what you said. if my recipient gets a BFP that would be their baby not mine. x



Journey99 said:


> Aw Laura are you having a little Texan  That's too cute. Parents say the darndest things.
> 
> My grandma doesn't really get the whole egg sharing thing. And was like so this means I have another grandbaby out there. I told her no it's not mine, it's not yours it would be theirs.
> 
> Waiting anxiously for an email from the clinic to find out about my recipient. Finally plucked the courage to ask.


----------



## Journey99

Ah bless Amy!  My MIL is 84 and really didn't understand IVF at all...still doesn't.  I don't think we even told her about egg sharing as it would just confuse her more.  She would call all the time and say she was so worried about me.  When we told her I had to go into the "hospital" and have GA she was sick with worry.  We showed her the pic of our embryos and she was in amazment but still didn't really understand what they did to do that.  I guess having had 9 children naturally none of that would even enter her mind.  Not to mention she was done having children by the time IVF was mainstream.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i know my nan is the same she is 75 and said back then you couldnt have babies you couldnt have babies you didnt have all this. she said its amazing what they can do nowadays!

i can imagine why she felt like that.

when hubby got dianosed that he dont really produce any sperm his dad didnt understand how. hubby is 1 of 4 boys. then his dad is one of 8 and his mum is one of 7! he is from this big family that obviously didnt have tellys years ago haha and then he has sertoli cell only which according to google is *GENETIC*! but i really really dont get how when his from this massive family. my M-I-L is an identical twin and her twins daughter has 5 kids aswell!



Journey99 said:


> Ah bless Amy! My MIL is 84 and really didn't understand IVF at all...still doesn't. I don't think we even told her about egg sharing as it would just confuse her more. She would call all the time and say she was so worried about me. When we told her I had to go into the "hospital" and have GA she was sick with worry. We showed her the pic of our embryos and she was in amazment but still didn't really understand what they did to do that. I guess having had 9 children naturally none of that would even enter her mind. Not to mention she was done having children by the time IVF was mainstream.


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Aw Laura are you having a little Texan  That's too cute. Parents say the darndest things.
> 
> My grandma doesn't really get the whole egg sharing thing. And was like so this means I have another grandbaby out there. I told her no it's not mine, it's not yours it would be theirs.
> 
> Waiting anxiously for an email from the clinic to find out about my recipient. Finally plucked the courage to ask.


Wow - what made you decide to ask? How do you think you'll feel - either way?

We haven't told any family members re egg sharing - asking them to accept the gayness has been as much as they can take so far I think! 

However...I can imagine my Mother will be of the same school of thought as your Grandma...she'll be thinking genetically. I feel exhausted just thinking about trying to explain it all and talking about the recipient and how THEY are the parent. Sometimes it's best to keep certain things private.

When we discussed years ago about having a baby in front Angela's Grandparents (they were in their 80's at the time)... we tried to be quite blasé about it...kept throwing around phrases such as 'sperm donors', 'artificial insemination'...I just remember this little voice "does anyone else find this odd? Is it just me"

We all carried on talking over Grandma like we always did. A lot to ask the older generation to comprehend


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

only my mum and hubbys parents no about the egg sharing.

my mum was all for it saying i should do it as we may need help ourselfs with the microTESE dont work with donor sperm and if it wasnt for that man giving his sperm we wouldnt be able to have a chance so we should give something to give another woman a chance. when she put it like that i thought ive gotta do it.

itll be the other lady that grows the baby not me x


----------



## everydayisagift

Day 7 of stimms and starting to getting achey pains


----------



## Journey99

I'm not sure what made me change my mind. Something in me just wants to know if I helped her. I'll be really sad if it didn't work. I'll be happy if it did. I guess I just felt I needed to know for our kids sake. I have every intention of telling them when they are older. I don't believe in family secrets. My dad isn't my biological father but has been there since as long as I can remember. My parents were always honest with me but could have easily hid it from me as I was too young to remember. I've not once in my life every thought of my dad as anything other than my dad. But I know people who haven't told their kids their dad isn't their biological father and I know how hurt they were when they found out.

*Laura* yes I can understand getting over the gay hurdle being more than enough. But your mums must be so pleased at the prospect of becoming nans. I think for a lot of women finding out your child is gay to them means they won't get grandchildren and the worry of you missing out on what they experience. I would be gutted if my kids decided not to have kids for any reason. I'm already excited to become a nana  haha


----------



## dingle123

*Journey* - what are your feelings about someone contacting you in 18 years? Saying that....I keep reminding myself that it may NEVER happen if the parents choose not to share the information with the child born via egg donation. Funny how you think about it so much more as treatment gets closer and closer....

Like you, my Dad wasn't my biological parent - I think it really helps when going down this path. Being a parent for me, is so not about genetics.


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* I agree genetics have nothing to do with being a parent and maybe that is why I didn't really have a second thought about donating my eggs. My only concern in the beginning is I might be bitter if it worked for them and not me but never that it was my child out there.

In my letter to a future child I made it pretty clear the reasons I was donating eggs and how I felt about it. I have no problem with a child contacting me as it would more than likely be about genetic history or just plain curiousity. I actually feel most people wouldn't tell their child they were from a donor (in your case it would be a bit obvious I'm sure  ) However my counsellor totally disagreed and said most women state they will. I guess that's my reason for wanting to know. I wouldnt want to be blindsided 18 years from now with some kid standing at my door (obviously it doesnt work quite like that) saying Hi I'm genetically yours. I think if anything donor conceived children are more than likely wanting to know about any half siblings. I know I have two half siblings and was always curious. Years ago I found my half sister on **. I emailed her and she not only didn't reply she blocked me! It was pretty harsh but at that moment I realised I had spent over 20 years never knowing her so I wasn't missing anything she was!


----------



## dingle123

Omg! *J*, that is really quite harsh of your half sister!  However I like your attitude - you can't miss what you didn't have in the first place.

Can you believe....wait for it...start injecting a week today and I still haven't written my letter to a potential future child?! Not sure how I've managed to dodge it all this time but plan to sit down today and think about it seriously. Really want to give it careful consideration - it was the essay written by our sperm donor that helped us make our final decision - I want to be able to give our child something written from the heart when the time comes...and I'd like to be able to do the same for another set of parents.

Have a good day! L xx


----------



## Journey99

You best get pen to paper missy

Well good news all around, my recipient got a bfp also! Guess I make good eggs lol.


----------



## Donna82

That's great news Journey..... I know how you feel, I was really pleased when it worked for my recipient too  x


----------



## dingle123

Well done Donna and J - really good news for both your recipients xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's great news. 

Just got back from hubby's gp made a nuisance of myself for this lab copy of the HIV 1 & 2. Anyway receptionist called hospital lab and managed to get them to fax it! So posting that to lister in the morning. They are just waiting on gp letter which is in the post and the back up donor sperm which will arrive at lister next Wednesday the 12th then bloods back and it's matching time  x


----------



## everydayisagift

2nd stimms scan went well today lining is 9.5mm and follies are growing some around 12-14mm with rest 10-8mm 12 now in total I am to stay on same dose 300 and I am due back for another scan on fri


----------



## everydayisagift

3rd scan - well the follies are growing but so slow  I have 9 that are a good size at the min i am back for a scan on mon and if follies haven't grown enough EC will be delayed by a few days 
Losing hope already that my body is not working as well as it should be why are my follies growing so slow


----------



## dingle123

Did they suggest upping your dose? Try not to worry too much - difficult I know.


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Did they suggest upping your dose? Try not to worry too much - difficult I know.


It's was upped from 225 to 300 after first scan not sure it can be upped anymore without a risk of over stimming

I feel really rubbish today


----------



## everydayisagift

Well just had phone call from clinic my dose is being upped from 300 to 375 !!! 
Been told my hormone levels are low !!! 

OD nurse is hoping this will get them going !!! 

Really losing hope


----------



## dingle123

Drink LOTS of water, up your milk intake, eat an egg a day and keep your tummy warm with a hot water bottle. Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday honest to god theres not much moreu can do but I would suggest changing injection area to your thigh xx


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* I was on 375 and didn't get OHSS. My levels were low too and I was a poor responder (even told less than a week before EC it was unlikely I would get enough eggs to share) but in a matter of days my follies sprouted and I got 17 eggs. So don't give up hope!


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> *Everyday* I was on 375 and didn't get OHSS. My levels were low too and I was a poor responder (even told less than a week before EC it was unlikely I would get enough eggs to share) but in a matter of days my follies sprouted and I got 17 eggs. So don't give up hope!


This message has given me hope lets hope I get the same outcome as you did hun 
Coz at min I feel very down


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

spoke to lister today. all bloods back apart from chromosones. once they have that they can start matching. 

lizzy gave me loads of paper work to take home and fill in its all the hfea forms. when do i have to give them back before matching? she may have told me but i cant remember lol   x


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* I gave those forms back at my baseline scan. They weren't in a rush for them.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ah just wanna start now  x


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *Amy* I gave those forms back at my baseline scan. They weren't in a rush for them.


*snigger*

Still haven't turned mine in!


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> ah just wanna start now  x


 

I totally understand xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

not long for you now 



dingle123 said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah just wanna start now  x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand xx
Click to expand...


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

For those who have had treatment/going through treatment - can you remind me of your Menopur dose? I am fretting mine is very low (150)

Laura xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> For those who have had treatment/going through treatment - can you remind me of your Menopur dose? I am fretting mine is very low (150)
> 
> Laura xx


I was on 225 to start then upped to 300 the upped again to 375
But I think your egg reverse is higher than mine


----------



## dingle123

I guess if I don't respond as well as expected they'll up it?

When is your next scan?


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> I guess if I don't respond as well as expected they'll up it?
> 
> When is your next scan?


Yeah they will increase it if needed after first scan & blood test like they did with me my 4th scan on mon


----------



## donnaw

Dingle I'm butting I'm on ur thread but my Amh is 55.2, I was started on 100of menopur and upped to 150 which I'm on now.

When ur Amh is high they start slow and increase as each scan goes on x

Hope that helps


----------



## dingle123

Butt away!  

How are you finding the menopur? Any side effects? Xxx

Btw...35-40 follies on 150 is promising!


----------



## donnaw

I'm ok, my tummy is huge! Can't fit into my jeans but found maternity ones reduced to £2 and they are amazing  

I'm egg sharing so hopefully lots of eggs so choose from x

Fingers crossed for all of us, Everydayisagift is my cycle buddy we are exactly the same dates wise too


----------



## everydayisagift

My AMH was only 7.9 hence the high dose I suppose


----------



## dingle123

*Shenagh* - how are you feeling? Has the news sunk in yet! 

*Donna* - how are you? This wait for the first scan must be awful xxx


----------



## shenagh1

hey Laura-- I was on 150 supped to 225 and supped again and my Amy was 57.8 it all depends how how u respond and your estradiol results xx

I'm doing ok still peeing on every stick I find to see if the line is getting darker so I'm giving up and getting bloods done tomorrow instead lol xx

everyday how r u?

hi to everyone else hope yous r having a nice Sunday xx


----------



## shenagh1

blooming phone I meant upped not supped lol


----------



## Donna82

Hi Laura.......

We had scan at 7 weeks on Thursday.... We saw fetal pole, yolk sac and saw and heard a nice string heartbeat  

Measurements ate correct for dates so baby is growing well.

I've never felt so relieved when she said she could see the heartbeat.

Other than that sickness has set in good and proper, and I'm exhausted.

Midwife on Tuesday for booking in, it's still not quite sunk in yet it's really happening.

How are you? When ate you looking at for EC? X


----------



## everydayisagift

Having a bad day keep  

and staying with my mum is not very relaxing and in a way is more stressful


----------



## shenagh1

Aww everyday why Hope ur ok!!    

Donna- awww how nice I now I'm a long way away but I'm excited for that xx


----------



## dingle123

*Donna* - I must have missed your update re scan! Or probably commented on it and promptly forgot! I am such an air head at the mo


----------



## Donna82

No problem..... These are busy threads, it's a mission trying to keep up with everything


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*shenags*
fantastic! let us know about your bHSG results!

I am still waiting for recipient AF 
 it takes so long
I had to start one more pack of pills
it doesn't look promising
I am so sad
moreover, I'd like to plan a short holiday and I cannot do that

I supposed to finish whole treatment by now and I haven't even start injections


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all

Sounds like everyone is going pretty well at the minuite, so many BFP from lister!😊😊

Tryingsecondtime - great news on getting matched I must have missed earlier posts. I know the felling it seem to take forever when you waiting for things. When are you due to start sniffing? 

ATM - not much at all really, hopefully AF shows up on time on wed. Then can start taking pill thurs.  

Good luck to all who got appionments nxt few days. Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Sarah

as soon as recipient will get AF
that should happened a week ago


----------



## SarahScrafton

Tryingsecondtime 

Oh no, I'm sure she is as eager as you to start, but when you waiting for something it's always late!
Hope it's soon. X


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> For those who have had treatment/going through treatment - can you remind me of your Menopur dose? I am fretting mine is very low (150)
> 
> Laura xx


Hi Laura

I am not started yet but my letter says I will be on 150 also when I do get there!


----------



## dingle123

*Shellbee* - ah, there's a few of us then on the lower dose! When do you do your trial run? Xx

*Sarah* - everything crossed for AF to show her face!

*everyday* - are you due another scan soon? Hope you're ok 

*tryingsecondtime* - ahhahhha the waiting is torture isn't it? Really hope you get synced up soon.

*Amy* - hey lady! How are you doing today?

*The Lister Bump Squad* - how are you all?


----------



## shenagh1

hey girls had my hcg today and the levels were 376!! nurse said it was a brilliant number but I dunno hw to work it out lol any s ideas

how is everyone today? x


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* i think anything over 50 is good. I never bothered with HCG because it stresses too many people worrying about if there numbers are good or if they increased enough. Congrats


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I start sniffing today  
and I will be on Menopur 75


----------



## Journey99

Tyingsecondtime...oh yeah sniffing!  It's all starting so buckle up cause it goes quick!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi girls 

Hope your all well 

Laura excited for Wednesday?

Shell when do you start?

My back up donor sperm been shipped have the tracking info haha how funny tracking sperm?! Came to £1040 for 2 washed vials and shipping. Lucky we combined shipping. X


----------



## dingle123

I found it really fun to track it


----------



## dingle123

*everyday* - how did the scan go yesterday? Have they confirmed your ec date?

*Amy* - yep, excited - thought we'd never get to this point! Where's the ds now? 

*trying* - how's the sniffing going?

*Shenagh* - levels sound fantastic!!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

shenagh

great result!

Sniffing is not my favourite way of treatment  
how long do you have to do sniffing?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

I see that you have to take synarel for 2 weeks before you will start injections

I might start injections on Thursday


----------



## shenagh1

trying I only started sniffing 7days before stimms then had a scan started stimms and continued sniffing on my second week they cut it from 2sniff a day to 1 x

laura all set for tomorrow xx


----------



## dingle123

I feel like I've been sniffing forever! However one poor person on here sniffed for a month - weird how everyone's treatment is slightly different! 

Do you have very high AMH? As I see you're starting on 75?


----------



## everydayisagift

Y'day scan showed 8 at 14mm so I have enough to egg share 
I also have 2 at 13mm 1 at 10mm & 4 at 9mm got told the 10 & 9 might not make it in time for EC but the 2 at 13mm will be ok (nurse told me the follies grow at mm a day) So I am back for  ANOTHER scan number 5 on wed and hope I have a few more follies ready I am staying on the same dose 375IU


----------



## tryingsecondtime

yes Dingle
my AMH is about 63 clearly PCOS with a high risk of OHSS
I think that is why I am on 75
but I am pretty sure they will have to increase as they been keeping me on pills too long and my body could have a problem to react properly on stimulation
we'll see


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

So...

Hubby just went for ultrasound on testicles at uch.

Got this text from him:

_Done. Slightly smaller left testicle than the right, and the left has a varicose vein but they see men with that who are fathers all the time. Both slightly on smaller end of scale in terms of size though. She couldn't see any sertoli cells and she said other than being slightly smaller and that vein thing, they seem fine, but maybe minhas will see summit different! The mystery goes on. X _

So now don't know what we gonna do maybe he doesn't have sertoli cell only. Does any one know of a varicose vein and variocelle is the same thing or different? X


----------



## dingle123

Sorry Amy...I have no clue! When are you seeing Mr M?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

First week of October but now I'm starting to worry that it could be a variocelle rather than sertoli cell what they thought he had. 

How are you? All ready for tomorrow? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Just tracked donor sperm landed at stansted from Memphis 5 mins ago lol x


----------



## dingle123

All good thanks....tired and headachy today - have drunk so much water but it hasn't really helped.

Welcome to Stansted DS!!!  

Xx


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> *Shellbee* - ah, there's a few of us then on the lower dose! When do you do your trial run? Xx
> 
> Hi Laura
> 
> Not sure on the trial at ET yet, the got my DH results on Monday so I emailed to ask the question then, so constantly refreshing inbox for match and that information to come in


----------



## Shellbee

Argh Stoopid phone didn't mean to send last incomplete post!

Laura, is it today you start stimms? I think it is so good luck, you are so close to the finishing line! When will EC be?



amy_x said:


> So...
> 
> Hubby just went for ultrasound on testicles at uch.
> 
> Got this text from him:
> 
> _Done. Slightly smaller left testicle than the right, and the left has a varicose vein but they see men with that who are fathers all the time. Both slightly on smaller end of scale in terms of size though. She couldn't see any sertoli cells and she said other than being slightly smaller and that vein thing, they seem fine, but maybe minhas will see summit different! The mystery goes on. X _
> 
> So now don't know what we gonna do maybe he doesn't have sertoli cell only. Does any one know of a varicose vein and variocelle is the same thing or different? X


Hi Amy, I can't help here either sorry, but why don't you email Mary to ask Minhas? I know this is the results from NHS but as you paying for treatment at LUA I would write and ask if this will affect the retrieval options or sucess rates they have given you

Also welcome to the UK for your donor swimmers!

Hi Everyday, good news on your follies and good luck for your scan today

Hi shenagh, fab news on your levels!

Hi to everyone else, must go and check my emails now!


----------



## dingle123

*Shellbee* - I remember walking around clutching my phone the whole time waiting to hear back from the OD nurses! Hope that all important email arrives soon!

Yep, start today! EC date is (rough guide) 25th Sept. Woohoo!

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle
wow-is your first day of injections  
great!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

hi ladies,

I need to fill up all forms and I struggle with a 'reason for donating' and 'goodwill message'.

How did you manage? It is hard for me to talk about that


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me  - After scan number 5 i am finally ready for EC !!!!!!!
On mon i only had 8 follies that were 14mm or over (which is the size they need to be for EC) Well today i have 16 follies at 14mm and over No wonder i have been so uncomfortable the past 2 days So EC is fri 

I am so happy as i have been really down in the dumps the last few days


----------



## Donna82

Great news everyday x


----------



## shenagh1

Trying I found it very hard to write as well but im not sure anyone can give you words to say it sort of has to come from yourself and your own experiences I wrote about wanting to help someone else achieve the dream I longed for and I wished them all the best etc etc

Everyday replied on other thread!

Donna-how r u? X
Laura -your EC is around my first scan lol unfortunately I'm in Ireland for it lol otherwise I'd pop in to cheer you on :-D x

Afm- had my 2nd hcg today levels from 376-1087 in 48 hrs nurse was saying my blast may have split, when I burst out laughing she then said if it hasn't it's a very strong bubba lol.. Although I'm having some stingy sharp pains and cramps around uterus and ovaries :-/ any advice?


----------



## Shellbee

Hi shenagh, another set of lister twins with those levels! Best not show my DH he worried enough as it is  sorry cant help with your question

Everyday - great news from your scan and good luck for EC Friday

Trying, every time I get out the forms I just come up blank so put them back away again. Like Laura I think I will be handing them in well into treatment! Good luck completing yours



dingle123 said:


> *Shellbee* - I remember walking around clutching my phone the whole time waiting to hear back from the OD nurses! Hope that all important email arrives soon!
> 
> Yep, start today! EC date is (rough guide) 25th Sept. Woohoo!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok?


Laura, I so hope the email arrives soon before I hurt someone or myself, walking round canary wharf today trying to get some 3G signal and nearly walked smack into someone and just avoided another  Must look where I am going not at email download bar! 
How did day 1 of stimms go? EC 25th yay not long to go!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi girls

hope everyone good!

the day is finally here for you laura 

shell - i am just going to wait only 3 weeks. last time i asked mary she said cause hes done all tests on nhs she cant access it only he can. i dunno what he will suggest now im completely baffled!

anyway got a call from victoria today at the lab the back up donor sperm arrived  i just want to be matched now.. im so impatient lol i feel like i have been waiting forever for this baby  x


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> hi girls
> 
> hope everyone good!
> 
> the day is finally here for you laura
> 
> shell - i am just going to wait only 3 weeks. last time i asked mary she said cause hes done all tests on nhs she cant access it only he can. i dunno what he will suggest now im completely baffled!
> 
> anyway got a call from victoria today at the lab the back up donor sperm arrived  i just want to be matched now.. im so impatient lol i feel like i have been waiting forever for this baby  x


What a pain they can't help! Hope the 3 weeks go quickly Amy so you can find out what is going on with DH., I know how you feel. Hope you get your bloods back soon and get your match


----------



## tryingsecondtime

shenagh

your results are so good
 maybe   ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ahh thanks i hope so too! one big waiting game isnt it?!

what is going on with you now? how you getting on? x



Shellbee said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> hope everyone good!
> 
> the day is finally here for you laura
> 
> shell - i am just going to wait only 3 weeks. last time i asked mary she said cause hes done all tests on nhs she cant access it only he can. i dunno what he will suggest now im completely baffled!
> 
> anyway got a call from victoria today at the lab the back up donor sperm arrived  i just want to be matched now.. im so impatient lol i feel like i have been waiting forever for this baby  x
> 
> 
> 
> What a pain they can't help! Hope the 3 weeks go quickly Amy so you can find out what is going on with DH., I know how you feel. Hope you get your bloods back soon and get your match
Click to expand...


----------



## everydayisagift

DINGLE - How did the first injection go hun ??


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> DINGLE - How did the first injection go hun ??


Was fine - smack bang in the middle of Dallas! 

When is trigger? Xx


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I need to fill up all forms and I struggle with a 'reason for donating' and 'goodwill message'.
> 
> How did you manage? It is hard for me to talk about that


I still haven't written mine out! Also struggling.


----------



## dingle123

Amy & Shellbee

Really hope you both get the email/call before the week is out. Fingers crossed it won't be much longer


----------



## dingle123

Shenagh - it would have been nice to have had a cheerleader!  

Bet you are counting down to scan date! Xx


----------



## P4TP

I Have been told my test results are all back and they are matching me how long does this normally  take and if they put me on the pill do they always do this for 3-4 weeks ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you! They have everything they needed now donor sperm, DH lab copy of HIV 1&2 and my gp consent. It's literally the chromosone bloods arghhh!!

How was first injection x



dingle123 said:


> Amy & Shellbee
> 
> Really hope you both get the email/call before the week is out. Fingers crossed it won't be much longer


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

how it was with your first injection today?

danip

I think pills are used quite often for at least 3 weeks


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy

don't worry too much

I got my chromosomes test results back after 3 weeks


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hope mine are the same 

It was 2 weeks tomorrow that I did it so fingers crossed.

How long did you all take to get matched?

Do they only use the pill of you are recipient are not in sinc period wise x



tryingsecondtime said:


> amy
> 
> don't worry too much
> 
> I got my chromosomes test results back after 3 weeks


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I don't know about recipient

I've been waiting quite long for to be matched

however you might be matched very quickly especially if you are tall, blonde with blue eyes


----------



## everydayisagift

Just done my Ovitrelle Injection  

Yeahhh DRUG FREE day 2morrow


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm 5 foot 8, dark blonde / light brown hair and blue eyes lol 


What is that the most common? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Wooo  good luck for Friday love x



everydayisagift said:


> Just done my Ovitrelle Injection
> 
> Yeahhh DRUG FREE day 2morrow


----------



## Journey99

Amy I don't know what is most common.  It really boils down to what the recipient looks like.  I suppose  if they can't find someone similar to them they would want to match towards their DH so the child has similar features as at least one parent.  I was told BMI is a major factor as recipients don't want a fat child (which is dumb because weight is not genetic its lifestyle).  It took ages for me to be matched I think bc I'm only 5' 4" but I have blonde hair and blue eyes.  The wait is the most frustrating part. I had my first meeting in January and wasn't matched until May!  They delayed matching me as they wanted my BMI lower.


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> DINGLE - How did the first injection go hun ??
> 
> 
> 
> Was fine - smack bang in the middle of Dallas!
> 
> When is trigger? Xx
Click to expand...

Glad all went well 
Trigger was at 10.30pm


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everydayisagift


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

A fat child?! Some people are crazy lol 

Did the lister do your weight and height? I just wrote mine on one of the forms can't remember which one now. Just worked out my bmi is 25.5 x



Journey99 said:


> Amy I don't know what is most common. It really boils down to what the recipient looks like. I suppose if they can't find someone similar to them they would want to match towards their DH so the child has similar features as at least one parent. I was told BMI is a major factor as recipients don't want a fat child (which is dumb because weight is not genetic its lifestyle). It took ages for me to be matched I think bc I'm only 5' 4" but I have blonde hair and blue eyes. The wait is the most frustrating part. I had my first meeting in January and wasn't matched until May! They delayed matching me as they wanted my BMI lower.


----------



## Journey99

Yes they did my height and weight.  I had to go in after 4 weeks for a weigh in and I had lost 9 of the 11lbs target they set.  Then they said they wanted me to lose another 5lbs so I did that in another 3 weeks. My BMI was 31 according to NHS but 32 according to them.  It was extremely frustrating as I had put on 2 stone from my surgery 5 months prior.  I had only just been okay to start exercising the month before my meeting and was so angry that I had allowed myself to put so much weight on.  I did argue with them that normally my BMI was in the normal range of about 25-26 (depending on my weekend induglences lol) but was told that a recipient won't pick me if my BMI was too high.  The worst part is I am only a size 12-14 but was classed as obese!  I hate BMI I don't think its an acurate reflextion of weight vs height/proportion.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's so bad  they haven't done my height or weight just went through it all with me.

I think bmi crap too I'm meant to be between 8-10 stone according to that. I'm 5 foot 8 quite tall if I was 8 stone id look ill I'm 12 stone dead size 12/14. Think they expect everyone to be a size 8 lol x



Journey99 said:


> Yes they did my height and weight. I had to go in after 4 weeks for a weigh in and I had lost 9 of the 11lbs target they set. Then they said they wanted me to lose another 5lbs so I did that in another 3 weeks. My BMI was 31 according to NHS but 32 according to them. It was extremely frustrating as I had put on 2 stone from my surgery 5 months prior. I had only just been okay to start exercising the month before my meeting and was so angry that I had allowed myself to put so much weight on. I did argue with them that normally my BMI was in the normal range of about 25-26 (depending on my weekend induglences lol) but was told that a recipient won't pick me if my BMI was too high. The worst part is I am only a size 12-14 but was classed as obese! I hate BMI I don't think its an acurate reflextion of weight vs height/proportion.


----------



## Donna82

Amy...... 

I just think it depends on clinic and who they have waiting.

I didn't go with Lister in the end but at my clinic they had a match for me before I was even fully accepted. It was confirmed 3 days after acceptance after the recipient had chance to look at my file and accept me.

I'm only 5ft but blonde with blue eyes. X


----------



## dingle123

*Everyday* - everything crossed for tomorrow - what time?


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> dingle
> 
> how it was with your first injection today?


Went well thank you - initially a bit sore but was ok. How's the sniffing going?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I haven't got headache so far.
Right now I am waiting for a call from Lister when to start injections. Cannot wait


----------



## dingle123

Yay!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *Everyday* - everything crossed for tomorrow - what time?


Thanks Hun 
Got to be at clinic for 7.30am !


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I done my first injection Menopur 150iu  
Scan on Tuesday


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> I done my first injection Menopur 150iu
> Scan on Tuesday


  whoop whoop


----------



## Shellbee

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyday* - everything crossed for tomorrow - what time?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun
> Got to be at clinic for 7.30am !
Click to expand...

Good luck for tomorrow Everyday


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday

best of luck


----------



## tryingsecondtime

while we are on stimms we should drink a lot of water and eat much more proteins
anything else?


----------



## everydayisagift

Thank you ladies


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

good luck!

laura you got a date yet for EC? x



everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyday* - everything crossed for tomorrow - what time?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun
> Got to be at clinic for 7.30am !
Click to expand...


----------



## Journey99

*Trying* I also used a hot water bottle on my tummy every night. Rumour has it it helps the follies grow. Plus its important to keep a warm uterus before transfer (no hot water bottle after transfer) as per chinese medicine. I figure it it ain't broke don't fix it lol


----------



## tryingsecondtime

journey

thank you sooooo much


----------



## everydayisagift

Loving the room at the lister  got here at 7.30am had paperwork BP etc done 

I am so hungry


----------



## Tito

everyday goodluck the room is beautiful don't worry the food is lovely as well when u get back


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> everyday goodluck the room is beautiful don't worry the food is lovely as well when u get back


What did you order ?


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> everyday goodluck the room is beautiful don't worry the food is lovely as well when u get back


Tito!


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Loving the room at the lister  got here at 7.30am had paperwork BP etc done
> 
> I am so hungry


Already sent you a PM but lots of luck!


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> I done my first injection Menopur 150iu
> Scan on Tuesday


Woohooo!! Xx so we will be on the 2ww together - Yipee!


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> laura you got a date yet for EC? x


We'd 26th - if all goes to plan.

I have scans next Mon, Wed, Fri and Mon 24th.

How are you? Any news from the clinic? Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *Trying* I also used a hot water bottle on my tummy every night. Rumour has it it helps the follies grow. Plus its important to keep a warm uterus before transfer (no hot water bottle after transfer) as per chinese medicine. I figure it it ain't broke don't fix it lol


^ what Journey said. I am also eating tons of protein, at least 2 litres of water a day (not that it's helping my bloody headaches), eating dark greens, fruit, lots of milk, an egg a day zzzzzz

<---- but obsessive


----------



## tryingsecondtime

this is very good http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0


----------



## tryingsecondtime

from today I start eat more broccoli and spinach for  alpha lipoic acid


----------



## everydayisagift

EC all done  

Very very sore (I am a wimp) 

13 eggs were collected 

When do we find out how many were mature for both of us ? As I see this being spoken about this on here 
Never had this last time as got 14eggs and all were fine to inject


----------



## dingle123

Great #!


----------



## Tito

hey eveyone

Everyday well done thats a great number you will be called tommorrow morning to let you know how many have matured.

Dingle am back now feel ready to start again i have been with you all reading the posts but was just  feeling low after the mc. I started work on Monday and now feel ready to move on as it was not meant to be. 

Am planning to travel to Athens for a hysterscopy b4 i go on for my FET as i feel i need answers why i mc i strongly feel it was due to the fibroids but my gp and the hospital has been of no help so from reading loads on FF i have realised that alot of women are going to Athens after mc or failed implantations b4 carrying on and most of them end up with success after that am so guttered i didn't have this information earlier. Do you believe the NHS will only help after 3 mc how cruel is that i don't think i could go through the pain its awful but hey its almost 4 weeks now and ready to go and praying my last frostie will be the one.


----------



## everydayisagift

Still at clinic came back at 11am and felt fine etc so about 12.30 went to get up and had a funny turn so was given drugs I have since got up three more times and the last two times I have been fine so I am now allowed home at last


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everydayisagift

13 eggs-great result!  

tito

I am so sorry cause of your mc
I have two small fibroids in my uterus
and I got pregnant with my little one 4 years ago

good luck - I think is very wise to look for a reason of your mc


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* I was told how many were mature while I was in recovery although that number was apparently incorrect. When they call tomorrow to let you know how many fertilised they will give you all the details of mature etc. Great news on 13 eggs thats fab!

*Tito*  Been thinking of you hun. I definitely agree to looking into your fibroids. I know I have told you previously my large fibroid was impacting on implantation previously. I know that small ones especially if intramural they will not harm or affect the baby. But it's worth further investigations before your fet as it will help put your mind at ease. xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

Had a email out of 7 eggs i got 6 have been injected today so keeping my fingers crossed i still have 6 2morrow


----------



## Tito

Journey thanks glad everything is going well for u n bump

Everyday fx for u


----------



## Shellbee

everydayisagift said:


> Update from me
> 
> Had a email out of 7 eggs i got 6 have been injected today so keeping my fingers crossed i still have 6 2morrow


Great news on the eggs and injection rate... Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow


----------



## everydayisagift

HAD THE CALL

Had 7 eggs -6 were mature and injected
Result on day 1 
4 eggs doing well
1 was abnormal 
1 didn't survive the ICSI

ET is booked for Mon 17th 9.30am I will only get a call at 8.30am on mon if all 4 are doing well and 2 can't be picked out to be put back on day 3 then they will go to blasto 
I would like  a day 3 transfer tho


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday that's a great number Hun... Good luck for next week and don't worry about the days they really do know best about when to put them back so let them see how well they do x


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday...... Great news and good luck for Monday


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies - are we allowed to find anything out about how the other lady got on ? 
How many made ? If she had a day3/5 ? 
Or do we just find out what her result is in 2wks if we want to


----------



## Journey99

Great news Everyday! I'm not sure if they will tell you how many day transfer. I think only if bfp and if she froze any for future treatment.


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies I am still in quite alot of pain all over my belly top bottom sides it hurts getting in and out of bed up and down the sofa and I look about 4 mths pregnant and belly is quite hard 
I don't remember this from last time 
Did anyone else feel like this 
I slepted 12 hrs fri night had 2-3 y'day during the day and went to bed at 10.30pm last night I am still in bed now


----------



## Tito

Everyday drink loads n loads of water n rest i felt like that the  first time n ended up in hospital with OHSS goodluck but drink loads please as it will help


----------



## everydayisagift

Still feeling rough  

Really hope I get my day 3 transfer 2morrow 
As I have traveled back down to London 2night to get a phone call at 8.30am to find out if the transfer will happen 2morrow or wed 

WHAT TRANSFER DID YOU LADIES HAVE ? And was it your choice or the clinic ?


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday - Good luck for today, hope you get to transfer but I am sure if the clinic say to wait that it will be the right thing 

Laura - Good luck to you for your scan today and lots of follies!

Hi to everyone else ... Still waiting for that all important email !


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - hope scan shows lots of follies today


----------



## everydayisagift

HAD THE CALL

Having ET today have 2 eggs that are 6/7 cell grade 3 (same as my LO was ) and 2 that are 3/4 cell grade 4 not going to make it 

So having 2 grade 3 6/7 cell put back at  9.30am


----------



## dingle123

Lots of luck Everyday!


----------



## everydayisagift

Thats it ladies i am now PUPO


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Everyday

Fingers crossed  

Dingle

how was your scan?


----------



## dingle123

*trying* - went well - three follies, all at 10mm - apparently there are lots and lots of smaller ones but it's too early to measure. Lining is 10mm which is good! Next scan is Wed.

How's stimms going?


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *trying* - went well - three follies, all at 10mm - apparently there are lots and lots of smaller ones but it's too early to measure. Lining is 10mm which is good! Next scan is Wed.


All looking good  i didn't have any over 6-8mm on first scan


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

that's good

my stimms is going fine
I have a headaches every day now but not so bad

tomorrow is my first scan 

I am on 150 menopur and you? 150 too?


----------



## dingle123

Yep same as you. They didn't up due to my AMH. My Synarel has been reduced - whoopee! 

Hope the headaches ease up - lots of   for scan tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Journey99

Congrats Everyday on being pupo!

Laura the headaches totally eased up the second day after they reduced my synarel.  It was an amazing difference just cutting it in half.  Good luck for your next scan.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*everyday * good luck hope they stick  love the pic!

*dingle and trying * hows is all going? not long now ahhhhhhh! so excited for you

i just wanna get started its taking forever lol x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

thank you darling
I'll probably stay on the same dose as well (cause of my very high amh=63)
your next scan is on Wednesday?
good luck 

amy_x

 about 10 days left I guess (usually takes longer for me to produce eggs)
 to have enough good quality eggs for me and recipient

girls

did you have icsi? all of you?
consultant said that my DH semen is good enough for ivf
and OD nurse said that is clearly written in ours files 'icsi'
very strange for me, it's looks like they try to do icsi in every case
I hope this is not truth and we'll have a good semen for ivf
I prefer ivf where at least something is left for a nature (excl. implantation process)


----------



## dingle123

Morning all

How is everyone?

Had a bit of a panic this morning - my one and only Synarel pump is broken. Which means missing 3 sniffs between now and scan tomorrow. DP offered to go and collect a new one today but the nurses said they wouldn't give me a new one until I took the faulty one back (?!) and that I, personally need to go in today (which I can't, as I have appointments) - anyway ranted a bit and they have now said DP can go in her lunch break. Bah.


----------



## Shellbee

Quick post as I am meant to be working but had to share this somewhere except DH 

I have been matched


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats shell! When's it all start? I will pm you back tonight been so busy sorry!

How long has it taken in all? X



Shellbee said:


> Quick post as I am meant to be working but had to share this somewhere except DH
> 
> I have been matched


----------



## dingle123

Shellbee said:


> Quick post as I am meant to be working but had to share this somewhere except DH
> 
> I have been matched


Yipeee! Congrats lady! So pleased for you 

.... and so now, your journey begins


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Shellbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick post as I am meant to be working but had to share this somewhere except DH
> 
> I have been matched
> 
> 
> 
> Yipeee! Congrats lady! So pleased for you
> 
> .... and so now, your journey begins
Click to expand...

Thanks Laura still can't stop grinning!

How how things going with you? What a pain with the clinic about you taking back the dodgy pump! Glad you got it sorted. Good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Congrats shell! When's it all start? I will pm you back tonight been so busy sorry!
> 
> How long has it taken in all? X
> 
> 
> 
> Shellbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick post as I am meant to be working but had to share this somewhere except DH
> 
> I have been matched
Click to expand...

Hi Amy

From my initial consultation it's been 7 weeks, but we lost over a week messing about with the NHs and HEB B results. But timing is perfect as AF due next week

Expecting a call from the nurses on Thursday or Friday with my treatment plan which will include when dummy ET will be

Fingers crossed you get your results back soon so you can start


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thats brilliant! hope mine are soon we can be cycle buddies lol bet you are excited lol x



Shellbee said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats shell! When's it all start? I will pm you back tonight been so busy sorry!
> 
> How long has it taken in all? X
> 
> 
> 
> Shellbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick post as I am meant to be working but had to share this somewhere except DH
> 
> I have been matched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Amy
> 
> From my initial consultation it's been 7 weeks, but we lost over a week messing about with the NHs and HEB B results. But timing is perfect as AF due next week
> 
> Expecting a call from the nurses on Thursday or Friday with my treatment plan which will include when dummy ET will be
> 
> Fingers crossed you get your results back soon so you can start
Click to expand...


----------



## everydayisagift

Shellbee said:


> Quick post as I am meant to be working but had to share this somewhere except DH
> 
> I have been matched


Great news Hun


----------



## Shellbee

everydayisagift said:


> Shellbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick post as I am meant to be working but had to share this somewhere except DH
> 
> I have been matched
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Hun
Click to expand...

Thanks everyday , how are you doing? Loving the photo of your embies, when is test day for you?


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks Shellbee I look at it daily  OTD is 28th sept hoping to hold out till 14dpt but last time tested on 9dpt


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I had my scan today and I am depressed as my E2 is very high about 3000 on day 6
I have at least 25 follicles    too many obviously
lining 6.8 so no bad
I need to have scan tomorrow and another blood test done
I worried that they will cancel my cycle due to high OHSS risk


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Shellbee

such a fab news! congratulations


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

what time do you have a scan tomorrow?

they decreased my Menopur dose to 125iu
I think is still too high for me and should be reduced to 75 at least
maybe they might 'cost' me - I will ask for it

omg


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday, don't blame you for looking at it daily such hope in one photo! Hope you manage to hold out for OTD for you BFP  

Trying, best of luck for todays scan and blood test, I hope that your levels have come down or they have a plan to get them down without cancelling your cycle


----------



## Tito

Trying dont worry to much i went thru the same thing drink loads they will monitor u n make adjustments as necessary goodluck.

AFM at the Lister for consultation after mc


----------



## dingle123

*Tito* - when is your consultation? 

*trying* - are you back in today? Like Tito said, drink lots and lots of water. If they need to decease it they will....try not to worry - I have everything crossed for you today xxxx

*everyday* - how are you feeling? Hope you're taking it easy?

*Shenagh* - how are you chick? Sunday must have been awful - rest, rest rest xxxx

*Shellbee* - what is the next step? 

*Amy* - you'll be next!  - I've seen a few ladies posting on the forum who are waiting patiently for donor eggs at the lister so the nurses are busy matching...it just seems to drag, I know 

*Journey* - mwah! Hope you're ok over there in Canada xxxxx

AFM: enjoying the absence of headaches since reducing my Synarel dose. Off to the Lister for 2nd scan appointment @ lunchtime.....really grateful I live just the other side of the bridge so not too arduous a journey. Still in bed with my (decaf) coffee 

Have a lovely day ladies xxxxx


----------



## Tito

Dingle am there now appointment was for 09:30


----------



## everydayisagift

Trying - hope today's scan/blood result brings better news for you Hun 

Tito- let us know the outcome of your appointment this morning and the plan forward 

Dingle - hope 2nd scan goes well and the follies have been growing 



I feel rough this morning me and LO have  a cold coming on   just In time for my birthday 2morrow GREAT  

Ladies is this right for today 

2dp3dt (5dpo)


----------



## shenagh1

Just a quick one for me not feeling good but dingle GOOD LUCK Hun xx


----------



## dingle123

Quick update from second scan:

3 follies @ 13, 15 and 15

A billion follies on each side which have yet to grow - hope by Friday something has happened.

Lining is now 10.8

bbl for personals xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Well done Laura! Is that good x



dingle123 said:


> Quick update from second scan:
> 
> 3 follies @ 13, 15 and 15
> 
> A billion follies on each side which have yet to grow - hope by Friday something has happened.
> 
> Lining is now 10.8
> 
> bbl for personals xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Quick update from second scan:
> 
> 3 follies @ 13, 15 and 15
> 
> A billion follies on each side which have yet to grow - hope by Friday something has happened.
> 
> Lining is now 10.8
> 
> bbl for personals xxx


All looking good I only had a few around 10-12mm on 2nd scan with a total of 12 follies your on the right path


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick update from second scan:
> 
> 3 follies @ 13, 15 and 15
> 
> A billion follies on each side which have yet to grow - hope by Friday something has happened.
> 
> Lining is now 10.8
> 
> bbl for personals xxx
> 
> 
> 
> All looking good I only had a few around 10-12mm on 2nd scan with a total of 12 follies your on the right path
Click to expand...

I just hope I have more than 3 worth measuring on Friday....would be awful if it were cancelled 

Are you testing on OTD or are you tempted to test beforehand? Xx


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Well done Laura! Is that good x


Yes and no (in my head anyway!) - lining needs to be 10mm for ec so that's all good. And I 'think' folllies have to be 18mm for ec so again, the three mentioned are growing nicely. But you need 8 to egg share....and at least 4 if you decide to donate all and keep all for yourself on second cycle. So I am internally worrying now that the smaller ones won't kick off. The nurse did say, with my age and AMH it would be extremely bad luck if the rest didn't start growing...we shall see 

Any news Amy?


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> I just hope I have more than 3 worth measuring on Friday....would be awful if it were cancelled
> 
> Are you testing on OTD or are you tempted to test beforehand? Xx


Keeping my fingers crossed they start growing mine did by 3rd scan

I really want to wait till OTD this time as really scared of getting a BFN


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ahhh I'm sure they will grow you still got time!

No nothing  tomorrow will be 3 weeks since it all do I'm hoping I hear within next week. Period is due 2nd October so hope it hurrys up, maybe wishful thinking now to all be back and matched within 2 weeks now. X



dingle123 said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Laura! Is that good x
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no (in my head anyway!) - lining needs to be 10mm for ec so that's all good. And I 'think' folllies have to be 18mm for ec so again, the three mentioned are growing nicely. But you need 8 to egg share....and at least 4 if you decide to donate all and keep all for yourself on second cycle. So I am internally worrying now that the smaller ones won't kick off. The nurse did say, with my age and AMH it would be extremely bad luck if the rest didn't start growing...we shall see
> 
> Any news Amy?
Click to expand...


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* I had none worth measuring first scan and 2 on the second scan. I was almost cancelled by the 5th scan and by EC had 17 eggs. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## everydayisagift

Really bad low and side belly pains this past hour didn't have this last time so not looking good for me already


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* I had all sorts of period pains including my pre-period discharge and got a BFP. So try and stay positive. I am a big believer in positivity is the key!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

short update

I have so many follicles  
the biggest are 12mm
lining 13.6mm   (yesterday was 6.8mm  )

my E2 level decreased enough to come back to Menopur 150iu  

next scan tomorrow


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Quick update from second scan:
> 
> 3 follies @ 13, 15 and 15
> 
> A billion follies on each side which have yet to grow - hope by Friday something has happened.
> 
> Lining is now 10.8
> 
> bbl for personals xxx


Hi Laura

Fab news well done! Sure you will see your smaller follies have grown on your next scan


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> short update
> 
> I have so many follicles
> the biggest are 12mm
> lining 13.6mm  (yesterday was 6.8mm )
> 
> my E2 level decreased enough to come back to Menopur 150iu
> 
> next scan tomorrow


Trying, so pleased hun that your levels have come down enough, good luck for you next scan today. When are you looking at EC?


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday, hope you are feeling a bit better today, no experience to help but I have read so many times on the boards that every pregnancy is different so not to compare 

Journey, how are you and your twins? Hope the sickness is getting better for you

Amy, fingers crossed then you get your results and matched next week, make sure you follow up with them else I wouldn't have known my results were back early, got mine at 3.5 weeks after bloods 

AFM, today is the day they are looking at treatment plans so should have a call from them today to discuss! Really need to find out if I need to go in as need to go to Barcelona for a day next week and still haven't booked flights! 

Have a good day all


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Slow and steady wins the race


That's what I keep hearing....hope so!  xxx


----------



## dingle123

*everyday* - far too early to be symptom spotting! Try and rest xxx

*Shellbee* - exciting! You must be constantly checking your phone! Really pleased for you 

*Amy* - give them a little nudge? I was always harassing them...eek! Have a lovely day xxx

*trying* - woohoo! All sounds fab - lots of luck for scan today.

*Tito* - how did it go yesterday? Was thinking of you xxx

*Shenagh* - sending you a 

*Journey* - how are you lady? Xxx

AFM: third scan tomorrow. Today is a lazy day with lots of trashy TV! Have upped my egg and milk intake considerably. Let's see if it makes any difference. Still feeling as tired as always but so, so much brighter since taking Menopur. For me, it's like a happy pill!

Enjoy your day ladies - where is this week going?! Xxx


----------



## P4TP

Need to call Lizzie one of the nurses to sort out matching my cycle but can't find the number can anyone help ?


----------



## Tito

Hey there 

Dingle my follow up went well it was the first time after mc that i felt better the nhs has been really depressing n my gp i find doesnt understand n is just there for his job.Yesterday Mr Faris was so sympathetic n understanding he advised me n also listened to me. I explained how i first needed answers b4 i carried on as i dont think i can take more heart break which he agreed. The next step for us is NK testing he also advised on DH doing kartotyping ( not sure if thats the correct spelling) which he agreed i told him about my plan for a hysto and hidden c test which Lister does not do but we r planning to go to Athens.He told me alot of Lister girls do this n said that i should do anything that reassures me n his door was open for questions. I felt so relieved we spoke about the next steps after that FET or fresh i told him how i felt about FET as i had two previously but bot BFN n he advised i still give it a go after all the testing however he advised another consultation b4 moving on after the tests to see how i feel then make a plan n we will go with whatever i feel more comfortable with when the time comes.All in all yesterday was the most positive i felt after the mc.

I love The Lister after all they are the only ones that have got me BFP so far


----------



## dingle123

So glad it went well, Tito  

Mr Faris was the one who point blank refused to put me on the pill due to my high blood pressure. He even called my DP to explain the reasons why - even though on the adnin side they are quite scatty....the consultants really know their stuff. Nothing is ever going to ease your pain or make up for your recent loss....but you have had a BFP. I know it won't be the last. Xxxx


----------



## Tito

Dingle thanks n yes despite all the delays with admin the Lister aint too bad my last clinic was brilliant with admin n lovely lot more personal than the Lister but hey never got me that BFP


----------



## Journey99

*P4TP* I have two numbers 020 7881 4036 & 020 7881 4087. I can't remember which is the OD line and which is main switchboard.

*Laura* I love lazy days. I don't get as many as I like lol

*Shelbee* I'm good thanks. Had a bit of a e coli scare yesterday but the drs office put my mind at rest. Apparently our Costco had a recall on their mince due to e coli and of course it was the first time in weeks the babies let me eat meat. But it was a province wide recall and there have been no reported cases in my town. Now just waiting impatiently for my next scan.


----------



## everydayisagift

Did anyone feel sick so early after ET ?? Is it the pessaries ? Coz i am only 3dp3dt (6dpo) so feeling sick cant be anything else


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* I was quite nauseous during my two week wait and I do think it had to do with the evil cyclogest pessaries. Also a lot of symptoms are probably self induced. You think about something long enough and you are bound to start feeling those symptoms. It's hard but all you can do is chillax and wait until text day. x


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks hun x


----------



## Shellbee

P4TP - if you still need it the numer for OD nurses is 020 7881 4078.

Laura- hope you enjoyed you Lazy day, good luck for your scan tomorrow. I know what you mean can't believe it's Thursday already! 

Journey- so glad you not in an affected area from Costco. When is your next scan? 

Amy - any news? 

Everyday - hope the sickness goes away soon x

AFM - start Pill on day 2 off AF (should be Monday an hope she shows up on time!) then all being well will have my dummy transfer before I (hopefully)start DR on 16th October! It's all starting now!


----------



## Journey99

Just got the call to confirm scan and it's October 5th!  Its 2 weeks plus a day away and to say I'm excited is an understatement.  Pregnancy is a waiting game broken down in various time frames.  First it's waiting for treament to start, then for EC then for ET then 2ww for OTD then another 2 ww for first scan...and so it goes.  You start to feel like your life is a serious of 2ww lol


----------



## Shellbee

Journey99 said:


> Just got the call to confirm scan and it's October 5th! Its 2 weeks plus a day away and to say I'm excited is an understatement. Pregnancy is a waiting game broken down in various time frames. First it's waiting for treament to start, then for EC then for ET then 2ww for OTD then another 2 ww for first scan...and so it goes. You start to feel like your life is a serious of 2ww lol


Yay fab news on the scan ... Oh god when you put it like that it sounds like a nightmare especially for someone with no patience like me! Although this wait Will be so worth it in the end when we all get our little ones


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Just got the call to confirm scan and it's October 5th! Its 2 weeks plus a day away and to say I'm excited is an understatement. Pregnancy is a waiting game broken down in various time frames. First it's waiting for treament to start, then for EC then for ET then 2ww for OTD then another 2 ww for first scan...and so it goes. You start to feel like your life is a serious of 2ww lol


Thats great news hun Do you get extra scans as you have twins ? Are you going to find out what favour you are ?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

shellbee

fantastic! now time will run quickly for you

journey

I love pictures from scans  

tito

fingers crossed for your next treatment
I had MC and I know how painful it is

dingle

how are you?

unfortunately my E2 results did not decreased last time-slightly increased, not much so they put me back on 150
I need to change today again to 112,5 menopur as my E2 went up quickly again  
I have already 3x17mm follicles, about 10x12mm and many small ones
lining 10.4mm  
next scan on Saturday with EC estimated to be on  24/25 Sept


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* Yes I do get extra scans. This will be my 4th already. Then after 20 weeks I think I get one every 4 weeks then near the end its weekly.

I was adamant I didn't want to know gender but DH did. When we found out it was twins I caved and said I wanted to know lol


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> unfortunately my E2 results did not decreased last time-slightly increased, not much so they put me back on 150
> I need to change today again to 112,5 menopur as my E2 went up quickly again
> I have already 3x17mm follicles, about 10x12mm and many small ones
> lining 10.4mm
> next scan on Saturday with EC estimated to be on 24/25 Sept


Keeping fingers crossed E2 levels dont go any higher and the 13 you have at good sizes grow some more and the other start to catch up



Journey99 said:


> *Everyday* Yes I do get extra scans. This will be my 4th already. Then after 20 weeks I think I get one every 4 weeks then near the end its weekly.
> I was adamant I didn't want to know gender but DH did. When we found out it was twins I caved and said I wanted to know lol


Will you find out at your next scan ? or will you have to wait till 20 wk scan ? I couldnt wait This day in 2010 i got the best birthday present ever to find out i was having a boy


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> shellbee
> 
> fantastic! now time will run quickly for you
> 
> journey
> 
> I love pictures from scans
> 
> tito
> 
> fingers crossed for your next treatment
> I had MC and I know how painful it is
> 
> dingle
> 
> how are you?
> 
> unfortunately my E2 results did not decreased last time-slightly increased, not much so they put me back on 150
> I need to change today again to 112,5 menopur as my E2 went up quickly again
> I have already 3x17mm follicles, about 10x12mm and many small ones
> lining 10.4mm
> next scan on Saturday with EC estimated to be on 24/25 Sept


Thanks Trying, I so hope you are right and it goes quickly. 
Sorry to hear your E2 levels have not gone down but fingers crossed for Saturday, great lining and follies!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I keep asking nurses about ohss risk
and they keep saying that they will try minimize risk as much as possible
I don;t believe them
I think they simply want to get as many eggs as possible to make a recipient happy and that it
with my E2 levels I will definitely finish with OHSS and will not have ET in this cycle what drives me crazy
why do they increase menopur dose?


----------



## Tito

Trying no no they will try n reduce your risk trust me i had ohss at a different clinic where i was not monitored but the Lister really monitored me both times ec was delayed until my levels went down n i was fine


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> I keep asking nurses about ohss risk
> and they keep saying that they will try minimize risk as much as possible
> I don;t believe them
> I think they simply want to get as many eggs as possible to make a recipient happy and that it
> with my E2 levels I will definitely finish with OHSS and will not have ET in this cycle what drives me crazy
> why do they increase menopur dose?


Do you know what your levels have been at each blood test ? I asked for mine for my own record not that it will help you much but you might find that they could be borderline high 
I'm sure the clinic will do what's best for you  once follies get to a good size you might coast for a few days before EC to bring E2 levels down


----------



## everydayisagift

Morning all 

How is everyone ? 

Dingle -hope 3rd scan shows them follies growing nice and big  today 

4dp3dt (7dpo) only 7 more nights till test day


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday, tito, shellbee

thank you  

tito
what was you amh level, how many follicles did you have?
did you have your nipples sore at the end of stimms?

everyday
fingers crossed for 7 more days


----------



## dingle123

trying.....try not to worry - I honestly think they know what they are doing. If they really just wanted to mass produce eggs and not give a flying fig about you getting OHSS....they'd have me on a higher dose, surely?? I also have high AMH and tons of follies....it wouldn't take much for them to over stimulate me.....but they aren't.... btw, I am on day 10 of stimms and my nipples are very, very sensitive - borderline painful.

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm not sleeping at the mo so very tired zzz.

Third scan at lunch time today. Just found out my E2 levels but not sure what they mean: Monday 1172, Wed 2204?

L xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Third scan at lunch time today. Just found out my E2 levels but not sure what they mean: Monday 1172, Wed 2204?


Mine were 1st-400 2nd-1109 3rd-2769 4th-6663 5th-11234


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

your E2 results are good

do you have any other side effects?
I cannot walk longer than 30 minutes cause my belly is getting kind of painful
then I got feeling that I have stones in my lower part of belly

everyday
you had very nice E2 results as well

so let's imagine that my 1st scan result was like your 3rd


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi girls hope you all well!

*Laura* how's it going?

*Shell * you got your treatment plan yet?

Got some great news today! Called and was a pain on the phone again lol anyway tests are all back woohoo Emma said that Ruth is getting all my paperwork signed off by doctor this afternoon and she will sart matching me next week so should get a call then!! Ahh it's all happening now cannot wait to start  made my Friday lol x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy

that's fab!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks trying! When is your ec? X


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Got some great news today! Called and was a pain on the phone again lol anyway tests are all back woohoo Emma said that Ruth is getting all my paperwork signed off by doctor this afternoon and she will sart matching me next week so should get a call then!! Ahh it's all happening now cannot wait to start  made my Friday lol x


Great news to start the weekend off! Xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - How did you scan go ?


----------



## dingle123

Click update as I've been here for hours and need to get lunch!

I now have 4 good follicles on scan 3:

3 on left - 13, 15 and 15

1 on right at 17

Predictably, dose has been increased from 150 to 225. Fingers crossed for a flurry of activity this weekend! *pats tummy*


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Click update as I've been here for hours and need to get lunch!
> 
> I now have 4 good follicles on scan 3:
> 
> 3 on left - 13, 15 and 15
> 
> 1 on right at 17
> 
> Predictably, dose has been increased from 150 to 225. Fingers crossed for a flurry of activity this weekend! *pats tummy*


what size are others and how many ?


----------



## dingle123

They didn't tell me - they just said they need a boost!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I was feeling sick today and I phoned OD nurse
I am coasting at the moment - no menopur today, scan tomorrow
sniffing as usual - twice a day


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy

right now is very hard to say when my EC gonna be
First option was - Monday or Tuesday but I think EC date might be moved forward a couple of days cause of coasting


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

good luck hope all goes well!!! whats coating btw (might sound a bit stupid lol) x



tryingsecondtime said:


> amy
> 
> right now is very hard to say when my EC gonna be
> First option was - Monday or Tuesday but I think EC date might be move forward a couple of days cause of coasting


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday * my next scan isn't 18 week scan so with babies cooperation we will hopefully find out.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy

this is Lister's definition of coasting

" Women at risk of developing OHSS are advised to stop the FSH injections whilst continuing with the Gn RH agonist or antagonist. This is called coasting. The level of oestrogen is monitored until it drops to a safe level, then egg collection is arranged."


----------



## dingle123

Morning all

*trying* - how are you feeling? You drinking lots of water? When is next scan? 

*Amy* - bet you are very excited now - roll on matching whoopee!

*Shellbee* - any update re treatment plan?

*Journey* - hope you're ok and having a fab weekend 

*everyday* - 6 sleeps!!!

AFM: I freakin' love Menopur! Apart from constant tiredness I feel on top of the world! I will be sad to stop it hehe! Had two eggs for breakfast (getting sick of them now) and yesterday had the largest milky coffee in the world + a milky drink....I really hope all the dairy and protein will help the quality of eggs. Have my hot water bottle on my tummy as I type - come on follies - catch up for Monday pls!

Enjoy the weekend lister ladies xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Ladies 

Amy - fantastic news hun that your bloods are back, fingers crossed you get your match next week and can start on your next cycle 

Laura - Grow follies Grow! 

Trying - fingers crossed your E2 levels come down and you don't have to coast for too long 

Everyday - how you doing? Not long until test day now! 

AFM - Just know for treatment plan that I will start Pill on day 2 off AF (should be Monday an hope she shows up on time!) then all being well will have my dummy transfer before I (hopefully)start DR on 16th October! It's all starting now 

Once they know the date I start the Pill will find out more details 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## P4TP

Hi all I hope you are having a good weekend .

Just trying to catch up with where everyone is .

Amy- good luck with the matching mine took a week so hopefully it won't take you too long.

Laura- keep drinking loads of water and as much protein as you can stomach , I used to have bits of chicken , boiled eggs as a snack and milk.

Shellbee- we are cycle buddies I am due to come on in the next few days and then will be starting the pill.


----------



## Shellbee

P4TP said:


> Hi all I hope you are having a good weekend .
> 
> Just trying to catch up with where everyone is .
> 
> Amy- good luck with the matching mine took a week so hopefully it won't take you too long.
> 
> Laura- keep drinking loads of water and as much protein as you can stomach , I used to have bits of chicken , boiled eggs as a snack and milk.
> 
> Shellbee- we are cycle buddies I am due to come on in the next few days and then will be starting the pill.


P4TP, that's great news will be good to have someone cycling at the same time to talk to! No doubt you are keeping everything crossed like me that AF shows up on time so everything can get started!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

EC on Monday  
8 follicles 16-18mm
and many smaller
lining 10,8mm

I done my Ovitrelle injection few minutes ago   for good quality eggs


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> EC on Monday
> 8 follicles 16-18mm
> and many smaller
> lining 10,8mm
> 
> I done my Ovitrelle injection few minutes ago  for good quality eggs


Great news trying! Good luck for Monday when you get lots of good quality eggs to become your embies


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> EC on Monday
> 8 follicles 16-18mm
> and many smaller
> lining 10,8mm
> 
> I done my Ovitrelle injection few minutes ago  for good quality eggs


Great news Hun hoping the smaller ones grow more over weekend


----------



## everydayisagift

I am 6dp3dt (9dpo) really hoping to hold out to OTD but tested on 9dp3dt last time


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday

wow-only few more days left
 you will see two big fat lines

my belly is already quite big
but too be honest and I've been eating a lot last week  
so I am not surprised


----------



## dingle123

*trying* - my belly is also huge - I'm blaming all the icecream I'm consuming


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

remind me when is your EC?


----------



## dingle123

They told me on Friday it would probably be Friday 28th - had a feeling I'd be stimming longer than everyone else! I am back in tomorrow am for 4th scan. 

Everything crossed for your ec to to tomorrow!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

thank you dingle  

I don't think that they will keep you till Friday
your follicles will speed up and I bet you will have EC on Wednesday

I had a feeling last Thursday that I will have EC on Monday


I am not sure what time my partner has to be at clinic as is written: between 8.30am and 1pm
He could be there after 9.30am
and i am stressed that that could be too late


----------



## dingle123

I think from what everyday posted....you hang out for an hour or so - fingers crossed your partner can get there on time - sure it will be fine xxxx

PS Hope you're right re Wed!


----------



## Journey99

*Trying* We were there for 7:30 I think and DH didn't go do his bit until after 9 so I'm sure it will be fine. Wait till you see the menu for lunch lol I had a private room and it was nicer than most hotels I've stayed in!
Oh and I didn't go down for EC until nearly 12!!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> They told me on Friday it would probably be Friday 28th - had a feeling I'd be stimming longer than everyone else! I am back in tomorrow am for 4th scan.
> 
> Everything crossed for your ec to to tomorrow!


Wonder if your end up having more scans then me !


----------



## everydayisagift

Trying I had to be there for 7.30 too and went down at 10am 
We used frozen sperm so can't help out on the DH front


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They told me on Friday it would probably be Friday 28th - had a feeling I'd be stimming longer than everyone else! I am back in tomorrow am for 4th scan.
> 
> Everything crossed for your ec to to tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if your end up having more scans then me !
Click to expand...

I feel scanned to death!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Thank you ladies!

I spoke with my DH and he might be there at 10am


----------



## everydayisagift

trying - good luck with EC today Hun look forward to your update 

Dingle - hope scan brings you good news that the smaller follies have got in gear what time is your scan ? 

7dp3dt (10dpo) keeping myself busy till fri as feeling very negative and need to take my mind of this whole 2ww


----------



## dingle123

Gotta be quick as off in a sec....ED - you're being very controlled not testing early. Sending you a


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday your doing great?, I crumbled like a cookie around day 10, keep it up xx

Dingle good luck for ur scan fx u get the folli results u need!

Trying best of luck for EC  Ing you get plenty of jolly eggs xx

Morning everyone, there's another week closer to Christmas lol 

Hi journey, shellbee, Amy etc hope u r well

Afm had r scan this morning and have one little beautiful heartbeat jumping away still early days as only 6w2d but if it's there it's there lol xx


----------



## dingle123

*Shenagh* - how wonderful  - you must feel on top of the world after your scan xxx


----------



## dingle123

4th scan update

Have 6 small ones on left + 14, 29, 17, 21, 20, 14, 17, 21
Have 9 small ones on right + 22, 15, 13, 13

I trigger tonight and EC is first thing Wed. 

Xxx


----------



## Donna82

Great news Laura..... Fingers crossed for EC  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah Laura good luck love! Bet you so excited now x



dingle123 said:


> 4th scan update
> 
> Have 6 small ones on left + 14, 29, 17, 21, 20, 14, 17, 21
> Have 9 small ones on right + 22, 15, 13, 13
> 
> I trigger tonight and EC is first thing Wed.
> 
> Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Everyday your doing great?, I crumbled like a cookie around day 10, keep it up xx
> 
> Afm had r scan this morning and have one little beautiful heartbeat jumping away still early days as only 6w2d but if it's there it's there lol xx


What day did you test ? What day did you get a BFP ?

Great news on your scan 



dingle123 said:


> 4th scan update
> 
> Have 6 small ones on left + 14, 29, 17, 21, 20, 14, 17, 21
> Have 9 small ones on right + 22, 15, 13, 13
> 
> I trigger tonight and EC is first thing Wed.
> 
> Xxx


Great news Hun hope all goes well on Wed


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* Yeah great news!

*Laura* Enjoy your drug free day! It's amazing how quickly the little follies catch up. My last scan showed 11-13 viable follies and I ended up with 17 eggs so it happens. In regards to not getting enough to eggshare. For me personally I said I would donate all. Yes you want to get started and delays suck but I figured it gave me a better chance on a future cycle. I would have more eggs to myself. Also by now they would know how my body responded and could potentially adjust my drugs to have a better cycle. But of course this is a personal decision. I'm sure you won't have to make it xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*I want to call the clinic tomorrow to get an update on what's going on but don't wanna be a nuisance lol did anyone else fill like this?   (I'm so impatient lol) just my period is due next Tuesday the 2nd but think I ovulated couple of days late so could come Wednesday or Thursday instead but don't wanna wait a whole month for the sake of a couple of days *


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> 4th scan update
> 
> Have 6 small ones on left + 14, 29, 17, 21, 20, 14, 17, 21
> Have 9 small ones on right + 22, 15, 13, 13
> 
> I trigger tonight and EC is first thing Wed.
> 
> Xxx


Laura - fantastic news, hope you enjoyed the drug free day and good luck with EC today

Shenagh - Great news from your scan, it must have been amazing

Everyday - you are doing fantastic Hun and only 2 more sleeps!

Trying - hope Monday went well and your embies growing nicely, when is ET?

Amy - I emailed them to ask what my chances were of starting this cycle about 3 days after paperwork signed off as my AF was due also, I then got matched on the Thursday so a little chasing cant hurt!

Hi to everyone else

AFM AF now 2 days late typically when you need her to show up she doesn't! So not been able to start the pill yet ...


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> *I want to call the clinic tomorrow to get an update on what's going on but don't wanna be a nuisance lol did anyone else fill like this?   (I'm so impatient lol) just my period is due next Tuesday the 2nd but think I ovulated couple of days late so could come Wednesday or Thursday instead but don't wanna wait a whole month for the sake of a couple of days *


Chase, chase chase. Can't hurt.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Good morning ladies!

16 eggs were collected yesterday.
I got very strong painkillers after EC what made me sick and dizzy whole day and night.
This is why I'm posting a day after.

dingle

I knew that you will have EC on Wednesday  

best of luck to everyone


----------



## dingle123

Trying - I did think that when they told me yesterday - can you also now predict lots of eggs pls  

16 WOW - well done!  

Hope you feel ok today? Roll on the update phone call xx


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> 16 eggs were collected yesterday.
> I got very strong painkillers after EC what made me sick and dizzy whole day and night.
> This is why I'm posting a day after.
> 
> dingle
> 
> I knew that you will have EC on Wednesday
> 
> best of luck to everyone


Fantastic news trying, hope you feeling better today and good luck for that call


----------



## dingle123

Shellbee - hope AF shows up soon


----------



## P4TP

Trying - wow great amount and lots of choice. Glad u are feeling a bit better .

Shellbee- me too period was due Sunday , I have a few twinges but no period. I called the clinic who said to give it a couple of days , luckily my match isn't due hers until the 8th October . Let's hope she isn't late too as have booked my holiday now .


----------



## Shellbee

P4TP said:


> Trying - wow great amount and lots of choice. Glad u are feeling a bit better .
> 
> Shellbee- me too period was due Sunday , I have a few twinges but no period. I called the clinic who said to give it a couple of days , luckily my match isn't due hers until the 8th October . Let's hope she isn't late too as have booked my holiday now .


Hi P4TP, exactly the same as me was also due Sunday ... I haven't let the lister know yet .. Hoping it will be today ... typical isn't it!

Thanks Laura only 1 more day for you!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Just got email they are in process of matching me now. Found a couple who are very keen to start just want to know how blue my eyes are. 

Hopefully wont be long now ahhhh 


Hope everyone having lovely day x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

update

6 of 8 were mature
and 5 fertilised

 to get blastocyst


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah that's fantastic fingers crossed 


tryingsecondtime said:


> update
> 
> 6 of 8 were mature
> and 5 fertilised
> 
> to get blastocyst


----------



## tryingsecondtime

do you think is possible to have a 2 blasto transfer?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I've heard people on here have done it. If you be adamant that you want it I think you could just gotta put your foot down. I think they make you sign a multiple risk pregnancy form. I would do it if mine make blast x


----------



## Tito

Trying welldone yes i had two blasts transfered but like amy said you have to put your foot down


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> do you think is possible to have a 2 blasto transfer?


Hubba Bubba (who posts on the egg share folder) had two blasts put back and I believe she was quite firm! Your cycle, your body xxx


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> update
> 
> 6 of 8 were mature
> and 5 fertilised
> 
> to get blastocyst


Fantastic news trying!


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Just got email they are in process of matching me now. Found a couple who are very keen to start just want to know how blue my eyes are.
> 
> Hopefully wont be long now ahhhh
> 
> Hope everyone having lovely day x


Amy fantastic news, hope the recipient gets back to them soon ... But what on earth is that question about "how blue your blue eyes are!" Did they send you a colour chart with then ... Sorry just made me laugh an annoyed at the same time that they would ask shade of blue to someone willing to give them the chance of life, perhaps recipient a little to hung up on the minor irrelevant details


----------



## Journey99

I believe you could do two blasts if you are adamant with them but only because you are private.  If you were NHS you wouldn't (well I suppose it's PCT dependant) as they are trying to introduce a single transfer only on the NHS now regardless of what stage your embie gets to.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha I know made me laugh

Hubby said email back deeper shade of blue lyrics by steps haha x



Shellbee said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got email they are in process of matching me now. Found a couple who are very keen to start just want to know how blue my eyes are.
> 
> Hopefully wont be long now ahhhh
> 
> Hope everyone having lovely day x
> 
> 
> 
> Amy fantastic news, hope the recipient gets back to them soon ... But what on earth is that question about "how blue your blue eyes are!" Did they send you a colour chart with then ... Sorry just made me laugh an annoyed at the same time that they would ask shade of blue to someone willing to give them the chance of life, perhaps recipient a little to hung up on the minor irrelevant details
Click to expand...


----------



## Donna82

Great news Amy....... 

When I got a call say they had a possible match it was only 3 days later they rang to confirm and make an appointment for treatment plan x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Donna!

Gonna call tomorrow see what's happening as i want to start this cycle then wait a whole month for next. Period is due next Tuesday the 2nd x


----------



## Donna82

If I remember right they allow the recipient up to 3 days to make a decision.

Good luck Hun x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Well hopefully If my eyes are the right blue it won't be long till they make their decision lol x


----------



## Donna82

Lol.......

I can't believe some people who you would assume are desperate for a child would be so picky with the shade of your eyes....

I'm with you..... Blue is blue x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy

so ours details are not confidential, private?
recipient can see your photos from your ID? so all details as well?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No I don't think they can see photos? Not that I'm aware.

All I think they got was my hair and eye colour , height and weight. Also parents hair and eye colour?

Am I right with thinking this? X



tryingsecondtime said:


> amy
> 
> so ours details are not confidential, private?
> recipient can see your photos from your ID? so all details as well?


----------



## Journey99

No they don't get photos or any identifying information!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

is that all they get then is:
eye colour
hair colour
height
weight

i had to put about mum and dad aswell?? did others? x


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> is that all they get then is:
> eye colour
> hair colour
> height
> weight
> 
> i had to put about mum and dad aswell?? did others? x


I was asked about my parents eye colour and hair colour also at my consultation

They also get the information you have on your hobbies/interests, Job and education ... Think that's it ...


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

yeah thats the same what i got asked.

hoepfully my eyes are good enough lol x



Shellbee said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that all they get then is:
> eye colour
> hair colour
> height
> weight
> 
> i had to put about mum and dad aswell?? did others? x
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked about my parents eye colour and hair colour also at my consultation
> 
> They also get the information you have on your hobbies/interests, Job and education ... Think that's it ...
Click to expand...


----------



## tryingsecondtime

girls

nobody asked me about my parents eyes and hair colour

*dingle*
good luck for tomorrow
this is your BIG day


----------



## Journey99

They didn't ask about my parents either except for any genetic problems that ran in my family.  In fact I didn't even complete the hobbies stuff until after I was matched.  So my recipient only got hair, eye, height, weight and skin colour.  I wonder if they put down white or pasty white


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hahhahaha that made me laugh! they put me as fair i see her tick it  .

they asked me hobbies and mum and dads hair and eye

weird how we all done it at same clinic but some of us got asked some didnt x



Journey99 said:


> They didn't ask about my parents either except for any genetic problems that ran in my family. In fact I didn't even complete the hobbies stuff until after I was matched. So my recipient only got hair, eye, height, weight and skin colour. I wonder if they put down white or pasty white


----------



## Journey99

Maybe they did ask me, but I really don't recall that.  It feels like a lifetime ago I was there.  I know that a clinic in SA gives recipients baby pictures to chose from.  I think that is a fantastic idea.  I would have been happy to provide my baby pic...I was darn cute


----------



## dingle123

Haha ^


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hahaha   

me too apart from being bald lol didnt really have much hair till i was 2 hahaha 

people use to think i was a boy even though mum put me in a pink dress haha x


----------



## Shellbee

Just a quick post as about to get on a flight ... 

Laura good luck today Hun, hope everything goes ok and fingers crossed for lots of eggs. Not sure I will be able to get on tomorrow so good luck also for that phone call tomorrow and that your eggs and US sperm have a fun night in the lab get to know each other


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Shellbee and safe flight! Your comment about the eggs and sperm made me laugh


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hope all Goes well Laura keep us updated x


----------



## everydayisagift

Hope all goes well today dingle


----------



## Donna82

Good luck for EC today Laura...... X x


----------



## shenagh1

Good. Luck today Laura xx


----------



## dingle123

Quick update - we retrieved 7, and we are keeping 3. This automatically means we will have a 2 or 3 day transfer. Be back later xxxx


----------



## Tito

goodluck Laura fx crossed for u


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's great Laura fingers crossed. Hope you are ok x



dingle123 said:


> Quick update - we retrieved 7, and we are keeping 3. This automatically means we will have a 2 or 3 day transfer. Be back later xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Quick update - we retrieved 7, and we are keeping 3. This automatically means we will have a 2 or 3 day transfer. Be back later xxxx


Keeping my fingers crossed all 3 make it over night x x x


----------



## dingle123

Thank you lovelies - gagging to break free now! 

Everyday - hope you're ok xxx


----------



## cocobella

Fingers crossed for your little eggs. Hope you are feeling ok.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Sorry for the me post but I have been MATCHED!!

My eyes must of been good enough lol. Start the pill when period comes on day 2. It's due next Tuesday  x*


----------



## dingle123

Amy - so pleased for you! Mwah! Xxx


----------



## cocobella

Yay great news. Thought it would happen today. Your eyes were obviously up to standard. Very exciting.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Quick question girls - when I start pill on day 2 I gota ring them for a scan? Does anyone know how long normally it is once you took pill that scan is? X*


----------



## P4TP

I just spoke to a nurse about booking myself in for a scan and she said it has to be at least 12 days .


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

What 12 days after u have taken first pill? X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy

that's fab news!  

dingle

fingers crossed 
wish you to have 3 fertilised eggs tomorrow


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all

Sounds like everyone is doing good, I've had loads to catch up on!

I've been MIA for a while as had scare about bleed on my brain so spent last week in hospital, but back fighting fit now and after 101 test thank god I'm ok. 
ATM we are on our way to London for the night ready for our appionment at clinic in the morning, I've been on pill now for couple of weeks and I'm in for scan tomoriw. Do that mean I will start DRing soon or just depends on recipient? 
Going to enjoy London tonight after 5 hour journey, have good night girls. Sorry for lack of personals in car getting slight sickness as I'm typing! 

Xx


----------



## P4TP

They book scan for the day of the 12th pill onwards .


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ok great thanks for info just i have to let work no when roughly it will be x


----------



## P4TP

Seriously starting to panic I have a few days booked 30oct-3nov I was told I would be on pill for 12 days as other lady is due on on the 8th , I have pill scan booked for 9th then I was told I would be on the sniff for one week then start Stims  for about 14 days as that's what I did last time , that's what I was originally told but I am worried it will change and cannot take holiday outside of these days now ! I am guessing they will increase dose from last time to increase more eggs ? Does it normally still take a similar amount of time ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ah sorry i have no clue im still new to working out how it works and times etc.

sorry im no help x


----------



## Journey99

*P4TP* From my experience things can always change. Hopefully yours will go ahead as planned. They are pretty accomodating so if you need to go in early bc of work they will fit you in.


----------



## Shellbee

Laura - Good luck today for the call 

Amy - fantastic news on your match 

P4TP - have you started the pill now 

afraid to say I was originally told I would start down regging on the 17th October but got an email from the clinic yesterday to change because of the receipents commitments. My treatment plan is now below, but sure this doesn't happen that often 

Pill scan’ end of October,start nasal spray 5th November, then a week later on 12th November start FSH injections . Egg collection would be approximately 2 weeks later,end of November . Your transfer would be 2-5 days after that .

Sarahscrafton - good luck for your appointment


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday, hope you are ok Hun. Think that tomorrow is OTD for you? Fingers crossed for your BFP


----------



## dingle123

^ what Shellbee said 

*Shellbee* - treatment plans change all the time unfortunately! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hope you get good news with that phone call today Laura x


----------



## P4TP

Shellbee - yes I am supposed to start today so will take it this evening as hopeless at remembering in the morning . If they start messing around with my dates to much I will have to pay and go it alone as hubby is only in uk for two weeks .


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy_x said:


> Hope you get good news with that phone call today Laura x


good luck hun

I'm waiting for a phone call today with info about my embryos
they will not bother to call me if the quality and/or number of embryos are not good enough to keep another 2 days
and in that situation I'll have a ET today @11am


----------



## P4TP

Trying whatever they decide will be for the best at least they will be where they should be if u have transfer today x


----------



## everydayisagift

Tested this morning


----------



## P4TP

Everyday I am sorry I know it is hardafter everything you have been through , try and stay positive x


----------



## dingle123

I've already posted on the other thread but just wanted to say wait till tomorrow and test again.

Laura xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday

let's do a betaHSG blood test tomorrow  
urine pregnancy tests are not not 100% accurate

update

all my embryos are doing well and I have ET on Saturday morning


----------



## dingle123

trying - I may see you Sat! Everything crossed for you, lovely  

AFM- just had the phonecall - all 3 fertilised *jumps up and down* - no grading yet, obviously.

Apparently there are no dark patches which is good (what do I know?) so we are provisionally booked in for et @ 10am. However we were told yesterday that with only 3 eggs they wouldn't go to blast because we have so few eggs, so best to get them straight back in. All change - as the are doing so well - they will call us Sat @ 08:30 to let us know if they are still going strong and if so, we can still go to blast. I'm not sure if I am more elated that the news is good or the fact the phonecall came early!  

Have also been told no drama re transferring 2 - whoopee!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

that is absolutely amazing! 
all 3 fertilized
wow
is a good sign
you should have 1-2 blasto by Monday   

I don't know my embryos grades


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Everyday - I'm so sorry   try again in couple of days


Laura - that's fantastic! Eeeekkk not long now  x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle123 said:


> Have also been told no drama re transferring 2 - whoopee!


Do you mean transferring 2 blasto?


----------



## dingle123

Yep! I think it's because we have so few to work with. She did of course say that out of the 3 only 1 may be any good come Sat so it could be just the transfer of 1. I'd be happier with 2 but at this point I just feel so grateful.


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> I don't know my embryos grades


How soon can they tell you?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

It's brilliant must of been strong sperm  haha x



dingle123 said:


> Yep! I think it's because we have so few to work with. She did of course say that out of the 3 only 1 may be any good come Sat so it could be just the transfer of 1. I'd be happier with 2 but at this point I just feel so grateful.


----------



## dingle123

American sperm - strong and tough! 

When do you get your treatment plan outline, Amy? Apologies if I've missed it


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Got my treatment plan:
Pill scan - 15th oct
Start nasal spray - 16th oct
Start injections - 23rd oct
Egg collection - 6th November.

Providing my period is not late next week these are my dates x

Just remember though Minhas is on holiday and back to work 12th Nov to do hubby's microtese say day as EC so ill have to call them back and tell them hopefully runs over a bit *


----------



## dingle123

Woohooo! So pleased you didn't have to wait for another bleed! 16th will be here before you know it xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you! All happening now I'm so excited just hoping it works  

Pleased your little ones are doing well x


----------



## dingle123

Me tooooo! 

I am really excited for you and Shellbee to get going and to support you on your cycles


----------



## Donna82

Great news Amy....

Not long at all now  x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I got to know my embryos grades
4xgrade 1
1xgrade 2

3 are 8 cells and 2 are 7 cells


----------



## dingle123




----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Woohoo


----------



## Shellbee

Total me post but help going  

The only day I can't do for transfer is the 1st December so with my new treatment plan I had to tell them that 

Just got this message 

Unfortunately the 1st could end up being embryo transfer day if you have a blastocyst transfer which would mean delaying for another week to definetly avoid that day . We are happy to find you another match if  you do not want to wait till then and then hopefully synchronise treatment much sooner .Let me know how you feel

What do you girls reckon should I risk getting another match this cycle (AF 4 days late) or change my trip on the 1st ... I would feel really bad for my receipent for getting them to find someone else but then think what about me!


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday, so sorry to read your post like the others have said do another test tomorrow and see then 

Laura, great news on your embies, they obviously had great fun in the lab with the lads from the US


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah shell it's is a tricky one. Go with what you feel is best. What would you prefer x


----------



## Journey99

*Shelbee* I personally would just do your treatment as planned and ask for a 3dt. Or can you delay your holiday by a day or two. I personally wouldn't delay treatment but that's just me.

*Everyday* 

*Laura* Already commented on other thread but woohooo! They will tell you the grades on ET day.


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Amy, not sure what I prefer, from speaking with Annette I just get the impression the recipient isn't 100% sure about me/treatment something anyway, mostly just a feeling and bits I picked up on ...

Journey, thanks didn't even think about asking for 3dt, don't wont to delay treatment even further but Sod's law it's my mothers birthday who I haven't seen since July and won't see until Dec and taking her to a spa.. She doesn't have a clue about Treatment so a bit tricky 

How are you and your bubbas doing?


----------



## dingle123

Shellbee.... I think I'd go with it and avoid being rematched....


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Me tooooo!
> 
> I am really excited for you and Shellbee to get going and to support you on your cycles


Aww thanks Laura that's lovely! .. Will need someone to help me keep my sanity (as much as in tact obviously!)

Shell x


----------



## dingle123

Aww no worries. FF has been a lifeline for me, esp the lovely Lister ladies. I truly am excited for you and Amy - I know what its like to want to get going


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I know me too - I've learnt so much aswell.

It nice to talk to other people who understand what you are going through x



dingle123 said:


> Aww no worries. FF has been a lifeline for me, esp the lovely Lister ladies. I truly am excited for you and Amy - I know what its like to want to get going


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> just had the phonecall - all 3 fertilised *jumps up and down* - no grading yet, obviously.
> 
> Apparently there are no dark patches which is good (what do I know?) so we are provisionally booked in for et @ 10am. However we were told yesterday that with only 3 eggs they wouldn't go to blast because we have so few eggs, so best to get them straight back in. All change - as the are doing so well - they will call us Sat @ 08:30 to let us know if they are still going strong and if so, we can still go to blast. I'm not sure if I am more elated that the news is good or the fact the phonecall came early!
> 
> Have also been told no drama re transferring 2 - whoopee!


Great news Hun so happy for you


----------



## dingle123

Thanks ED, how are you doing? GL for proper test today


----------



## everydayisagift

OTD -   gutted


----------



## dingle123

Aw ED. Truly so very sorry. Can't even imagine how you must be feeling  

Laura xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday

I am very sorry  

are you going to do another ivf?


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday posted on other thread but so very sorry xx 

Laura- hope your holding up ok waiting for you're little embies to come home xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I am so sorry!  xxxxx



everydayisagift said:


> OTD -  gutted


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks ladies

Have spoke with the OD nurses and asked when can i start again and been told to continue medication do another test on mon and if still negative to ring to book a appointment with one of the consultatants

I must be the only unlucky lister ladies to not get a bfp   on this thread


----------



## Journey99

*Everday* so sorry hun.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

tomorrow is my BIG day

ET in the morning


----------



## Shellbee

everydayisagift said:


> OTD -  gutted


Everyday I am so very sorry hun


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

good luck love x 



tryingsecondtime said:


> tomorrow is my BIG day
> 
> ET in the morning


----------



## photographerlady

Hi everyone. I've spent all night reading this thread and I'm really glad I found it. In July I found out that I needed IVF and I also found out that I cant it get any compensation through the NHS to pay for it. So after months of coming to terms with everything and being upset and then okay and then upset and then okay again I finally found a possiblity and so much information about egg sharing at Lister. I actually just recently book my appointment to talk about egg sharing and reading has given me a clear idea of what will happen and time involved. Many others here actually egg sharing with Lister? 


I really hope for the best, having to consider IVF has taken a while to accept, wish me luck and hopefully will share lots of info soon about Lister.


----------



## Shellbee

photographerlady said:


> Hi everyone. I've spent all night reading this thread and I'm really glad I found it. In July I found out that I needed IVF and I also found out that I cant it get any compensation through the NHS to pay for it. So after months of coming to terms with everything and being upset and then okay and then upset and then okay again I finally found a possiblity and so much information about egg sharing at Lister. I actually just recently book my appointment to talk about egg sharing and reading has given me a clear idea of what will happen and time involved. Many others here actually egg sharing with Lister?
> 
> I really hope for the best, having to consider IVF has taken a while to accept, wish me luck and hopefully will share lots of info soon about Lister.


Welcome Photographerlady

I too spend days reading threads an like you say it was so helpful, glad it's helped you see that there is ways out there to have our babies, just the road is a little different more of a challenge but hopefully with a precious gift at the end.

For me Egg Sharing is an added bonus that I get To help someone else on their IF journey

I am just about to begin my Egg Sharing cycle at the lister and the ladies on this thread are fabulous and we will be here when you need us.

When is your appointment at the lister? 
Shellbee x


----------



## photographerlady

Next Thursday is my NHS appointment. It's sort of my last we can't help you anymore as my DH has a low sperm count but we will then be handed back to our GP where I think we will get out referral letter from there (not 100 percent sure we will find out Thursday). We decided at the time to stay with bi monthly tests for him instead of having that last app over the summer. Part of it was coming to terms with everything and hoping things would change. 

Anyway going to the open house next month but now the more I learn I am wondering if we should drive in and book our appointment instead. Starting to feel positive and I too going through every emotion the last few months knowing that I could help someone else makes me feel even more excited. How quickly when you call do you have your appointment (London) might be worth calling back Monday to book for late October.


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> tomorrow is my BIG day
> 
> ET in the morning


  fantastic news trying and good luck for ET

Laura - What's happening for you? Did they decide on transfer tomorrow or you going to blast? Hope your embies are doing great


----------



## Shellbee

photographerlady said:


> Next Thursday is my NHS appointment. It's sort of my last we can't help you anymore as my DH has a low sperm count but we will then be handed back to our GP where I think we will get out referral letter from there (not 100 percent sure we will find out Thursday). We decided at the time to stay with bi monthly tests for him instead of having that last app over the summer. Part of it was coming to terms with everything and hoping things would change.
> 
> Anyway going to the open house next month but now the more I learn I am wondering if we should drive in and book our appointment instead. Starting to feel positive and I too going through every emotion the last few months knowing that I could help someone else makes me feel even more excited. How quickly when you call do you have your appointment (London) might be worth calling back Monday to book for late October.


Hi,

We couldn't get to the open day at lister (did go to LWC) but the consultation was the real benefit for us, you would do some of your bloods before if needed on day 2, then when you go in for your appointment you will have a scan, meet with the doctor, then have a counselling session before meeting the ovum
Donation team - they don't make you decide then and there (although we did) but you have a lot of information on your fertility and the process. We waited about 2 weeks for an appointment

x


----------



## photographerlady

Thanks for the replies Shellbie. So you recommend the open day then? This thread has made me pretty excited and optimistic. Glad to hear things are going so well at Lister for you.


----------



## P4TP

Good luck trying, try and stay as relaxed as possible x


----------



## Shellbee

photographerlady said:


> Thanks for the replies Shellbie. So you recommend the open day then? This thread has made me pretty excited and optimistic. Glad to hear things are going so well at Lister for you.


Hi - I would go to one (we went to London Women's Clinic Inseminar) but you get so much from the first egg sharing consultations that you ever do at open evening!


----------



## photographerlady

Nice. I may call monday to book our appointment to be shortly after the open evening. November will be my month I guess  I am so glad I found this board because I had no clue how long it would take to get matched either.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dear ladies

I had 2 early blastocysts transferred today  

Please stay with mummy


----------



## photographerlady

good luck trying! When do you next go in/can test?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

ODT is 8th October 
 let me see


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Fingers and toes crossed 



tryingsecondtime said:


> ODT is 8th October
> let me see


----------



## Journey99

*trying* good luck!


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> ODT is 8th October
> let me see


Everything crossed for you trying for your Ocotber BFP, tuck in tight little embies


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> ODT is 8th October
> let me see


Everything crossed, lovely xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura what time you gotta go in tomorrow? How many they putting back x


----------



## dingle123

In for 09:30. My intention is 2 but we shall see....xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck! Will be thinking of you! Put your foot down and say you want 2 x


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> In for 09:30. My intention is 2 but we shall see....xxx


Good luck tomorrow Laura, an hope they let you have 2 put back


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Laura

best of luck hun
I had no problem at all to get 2 trasferred


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> In for 09:30. My intention is 2 but we shall see....xxx


Good luck Hun


----------



## dingle123

Thank you all  

Quick question: do I report to reception tomorrow like I did for ec?  And I need a full bladder, yes?

Xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Trying - fingers crossed for your two bubbas on board. Xx

Dingle - good luck for tomorrow hun. X

Quick question I've had beginning of treatment plan start DRing tomorrow and Stimms 8th and scan on 12th but that's as far as what is wrote down, does anyone know roughly when EC might be? I know plans can change but could do with rough date as need to book hotel for family to be close whilst I'm there.


----------



## Donna82

Hi Sarah......

EC is approximately 14 after starting stimms but can differ a few days either way depending on how you respond x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Quick question: do I report to reception tomorrow like I did for ec? And I need a full bladder, yes?
> 
> Xxx


No Go where you went for all scans Hope all goes well


----------



## shenagh1

Best of luck for tomorrow Laura :-D fx tightly for u xx
Just go on up to the clinic and say your there xx

Everyday. How r u Hun? X

Sarah it's Normally between 14-18 days but can vary quite a bit x

Hi to everyone hope u are all enjoying ur Sunday x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I had my EC on day 12

dingle

ET is in the same area when you had your all scans


----------



## cocobella

Good luck tomorrow Laura. As the others said go to the scans reception and you need a full bladder. I had no trouble getting two back either. He obviously talked through the risks of multiples and made me sign a form but that was it. 
Trying, hope you are relaxing and keeping calm. Its a hard wait!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Cocobella noticed you have twins on board! Congratulations. Did you have 3 or 5 day transfer? Xx


----------



## cocobella

Thanks   Had a five day transfer of two blasts.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Glad to see they are doing well  x



cocobella said:


> Thanks  Had a five day transfer of two blasts.x


----------



## cocobella

amy_x said:


> Glad to see they are doing well  x
> 
> 
> 
> cocobella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  Had a five day transfer of two blasts.x
Click to expand...

Thanks. Nearly time for you to start your cycle  x


----------



## Donna82

Good luck for ET today Laura.....

Fingers crossed you get your 2 x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

they didn't ask me to sing a form  
just asked 'would you like to have a transfer of one or two?'

I smelled perfume/deodorant from a nurse during my ET. 
How it was in you case ladies?
I think they do not follow all rules for ET (perfumes, cosmetics with fragrance are dangerous for embryos and my doctor was with full make up)


----------



## photographerlady

Would anyone mind giving me a breakdown of how many appointments you had start to finish of a cycle?

Appointment booked  she mentioned it was an all day thing. Also something about my period but was unclear. Any idea if that will effect the consultation ?


----------



## dingle123

Cross posting, apologies...

Morning lovelies

Quick update: out of the 3, 2 were at morula stage this morning. Consultant said we could come back this pm as they would probably turn into blastocysts....or go ahead with transfer. We went with putting them back - hope we did the right thing. 

Xxxx


----------



## cocobella

That is great news. You did the right thing as they will just turn into blasts later in their right place rather than in the lab. How exciting!x


----------



## shenagh1

Laura already replied on other thread but ill add some here lol    
 

They didn't ask me if I wanted two and when I said I did they said no I was much too young and the chances of something going wrong as too great that's why I only had one blast put back :-(


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

 
I am so happy with you!
Two morulas-that's great!
When is your ODT? 2 days after me?

We're PUPAs now


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Cross posting, apologies...
> 
> Morning lovelies
> 
> Quick update: out of the 3, 2 were at morula stage this morning. Consultant said we could come back this pm as they would probably turn into blastocysts....or go ahead with transfer. We went with putting them back - hope we did the right thing.
> 
> Xxxx


Great news Hun wishing you all the best for a BFP soon


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 
Sorry it not on the same chat line as everyone else 
Since thu have been   on and off all the time and finding it very hard why it didn't happen for us this time 

I rang the clinic this morning as I want to get going ASAP (if allowed to egg share again) and I have a follow up appointment on Wed 3rd Oct so hopefully I will be allowed to egg share again and won't have to wait to long


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> dingle
> 
> 
> I am so happy with you!
> Two morulas-that's great!
> When is your ODT? 2 days after me?
> 
> We're PUPAs now


10th....are you the 8th? How are you feeling?


----------



## dingle123

ED - I posted in the other thread but I really hope you can start again very soon xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

I had cramping today's morning
despite this I'm feeling pretty normal

what about you?


----------



## Journey99

My favourite saying by a cycle buddy who hated the term PUPO was "with embryo(s)"  I love it.  So you guys are officially with embryos  hehehe


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Cross posting, apologies...
> 
> Morning lovelies
> 
> Quick update: out of the 3, 2 were at morula stage this morning. Consultant said we could come back this pm as they would probably turn into blastocysts....or go ahead with transfer. We went with putting them back - hope we did the right thing.
> 
> Xxxx


Yay! Congrats Hun, Hope they are snuggling in nicely


----------



## Shellbee

everydayisagift said:


> Update from me
> Sorry it not on the same chat line as everyone else
> Since thu have been  on and off all the time and finding it very hard why it didn't happen for us this time
> 
> I rang the clinic this morning as I want to get going ASAP (if allowed to egg share again) and I have a follow up appointment on Wed 3rd Oct so hopefully I will be allowed to egg share again and won't have to wait to long


Hi everyday, glad you don't have to wait too long for the review appointment and fingers crossed you will be starting your next egg sharing cycle soon


----------



## tryingsecondtime

ED

Good luck on Wednesday


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Ladies 

Had to share ... I have another new treatment plan! 3rd an Final time .... ? 

Same receipient 

Pill scan and Dummy Transfer ‘ 30/10/12 ,
last pill and start nasal spray 31/10/12 . 
Continue spray and start injections on 7/11/12 .
Rescan 12/10/12 and then every 2-3 days . 
Egg collection 21/11/12

So exited good way to end a rubbish day and even less waiting time ... Maybe the next plan will be even sooner lol! 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## dingle123

Woohoo! Great news Shellbee - you must feel relieved!


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> My favourite saying by a cycle buddy who hated the term PUPO was "with embryo(s)" I love it. So you guys are officially with embryos hehehe


With embryos....love it!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

shellbee

wow 
that's a great news!


----------



## Shellbee

Journey99 said:


> My favourite saying by a cycle buddy who hated the term PUPO was "with embryo(s)" I love it. So you guys are officially with embryos hehehe


Lol! This reminds me of what my DH said the other day whilst on the tube "you know that Women has baby on board badge I'm going to get you an embaby on board one"


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahahahahhahahaha



Shellbee said:


> Journey99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite saying by a cycle buddy who hated the term PUPO was "with embryo(s)" I love it. So you guys are officially with embryos hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This reminds me of what my DH said the other day whilst on the tube "you know that Women has baby on board badge I'm going to get you an embaby on board one"
Click to expand...


----------



## Shellbee

Hi All 

Quick question, how many times did you have to go into the clinic for scans before EC? How many days did you take off after EC and what about 2WW? ... Sorry more than one question there  

Laura and Trying hope you PUPO ladies are doing well and your embies are snuggling in nicely 

Everyday, good luck for your appointment tomorrow hun

P4TP, where you at in your treatment? What dates do you start DR? Think you will be ahead of me now, hope you doing ok 

go to everyone else! It's seems quite on here at the moment maybe time I say hi on the other thread for Egg share ..... 

Shell x


----------



## Shellbee

That was meant to be hi to everyone else ... Doh! Stoopid phone ...


----------



## Donna82

Hi shellbee...

I didn't have my treatment at Lister in the end but I had 3 scans between starting stimms and EC.

Also I was fine after EC no pain etc but just took it easy for a day or 2.

As for 2ww I was on a camping trip when I had that, we had booked it before we knew when EC/ET would be and didn't want to cancel and let my other children down x


----------



## Journey99

*Shelbee* I had about 5 scans I think before EC. I had finished work by the time we started treament so was lucky not to have to worry about time off. But I would have been fine to go back to work the next day. I didn't have any pain. I would recommend the day off. I had my egg collection on a Thursday and had I not known I would be okay I probably would have taken the friday and weekend off and gone back on Monday. After ET I was fine. I just didn't do any heavy lifting. We were in the process of moving that week so I was busy packing and cleaning. It's really difficult to know how many scans and how long recovery would be. I stimmed a bit longer than anticipated but I was a slow responder. In regards to 2ww for me personally I found it really good to be super busy and distracted. Had I just sat around watching movies on the sofa I would have driven myself mad symptom spotting. But again everyone is different.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

hi shellbee

I had 4 scans while on stimms


----------



## P4TP

Shellbee- I started the pill last Thursday , I have pill scan next Tuesday and then will start dr the next day I guess, the nurse wouldn't commit to any other dates but I imagine I will start fish on 17th and have EC some time around the 30/31st .

My first ivf I took the day of collection and day after off I w really sore though so glad I did  and then the day of transfer and the day after that , I was bored senseless though.


----------



## dingle123

Shellbee - I had 4 stimms scans before ec. I'm a Cheeky Houswife (!) so didn't have to worry about time off, thankfully. I quit my very stressful job in Feb and there is no way I could have had treatment whilst doing that job. I would recommend a day off after ec and 2 days afte et....but during the rest of the 2ww....frankly, you're better off working as time is going very slowly for me! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Everyday - thinking of you today - hope your follow up meeting goes well


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Everyday - thinking of you today - hope your follow up meeting goes well


Thank you hun thats very nice of you to think of me It means alot

Follow Up Appointment went well I can egg share again and i can start on my next AF  if i have a match by then!!

I had bloods taken today for hopefully they wont be to long to come

I am so glad i booked the appointment so soon after my BFN because now i have something to look forward to and can move on quicker Last night was the best nights sleep i have had since the bad news and i put that all down to looking forward to today appointment

So back on the diet to lose the weight i put on during treatment and get my BMI back down to 30 my doctor has left my BMI as 30 on my records which was very nice of him 
And i wont be wasting my money on any extra vits etc this time as they done sweet f all !!!!

WATCH THIS SPACE !!!!! 

But need  on ideas what to do to loss some weight quick (I am really bad at trying to loss weight ) either tho i loss 2 stone after having LO


----------



## dingle123

Already posted on egg share but great news! Did they say what/if they would do anything different? 

Having a plan of action is such a positive thing xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Already posted on egg share but great news! Did they say what/if they would do anything different?
> 
> Having a plan of action is such a positive thing xx


Only think they will change is start me off on 300IU this time to give follies a good start We asked why my embryos were low grade and were told it COULD be that my DF sperm is very poor and only 5% were moving BUT saying this GRADING means NOTHING because i have a 20 month old son who was a so called POOR grade 3 8 cell Its just luck of the draw !!!

I am my PMA back


----------



## dingle123

Hooray hooray


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday great news hun, so pleased that you can get started again soon

Thanks to everyone who replied to me question, good to know 

And Laura I am so jealous of the house wife role! my ideal role especially at the moment so worried about my job impacting Treament ... Thinking of just getting signed off when everything starts as would feel so guilty if something went wrong because of the stress and long hours at work 

Hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Everyday that's so good to hear!

Shell yeah do that that's what I'm doing. Gonna get a note just before ec x


----------



## shenagh1

Ed- all sounding good for you Hun ww is a good way to lose weight over here slimming world is very popular too xx

Praying this is your time for your little one xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Evening all don't know if anyone can help me,

Period turnt up this morning but its very light brown (sorry to be so descriptive) I'm going to call nurses tomorrow as I don't know if to start pill tomorrow counting tomorrow as day 2 as what I've had today hadn't been blood. 

Did anyone else have this problem x


----------



## shenagh1

Amy the clinic told me it had to be bright red to be day1 anything before that doesn't count! x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's what I was thinking tomorrow should be real blood. Today as been more of a brown discharge (sounds gross sorry don't know any nice way to put it lol) x


----------



## photographerlady

Hey Amy is this uncommon for you? My period always starts how you discribe. Sounds like tomorrow you might wake up with real "day one"


----------



## tryingsecondtime

first day of AF is a first day of heavy bleeding, not spotting
if AF comes after 6pm, 1st day of AF is a next day


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hey. No it's normal of lately (the last 6 months or just more).

Use to be straight red blood but now I have this day of discharge before the real blood starts x



photographerlady said:


> Hey Amy is this uncommon for you? My period always starts how you discribe. Sounds like tomorrow you might wake up with real "day one"


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks trying

I will call them tomorrow and tell them I will start pill Friday coz I'm sure by morning will be red blood as I already have the pulling down feeling belly ache as I like to call it lol x


----------



## photographerlady

Good luck this week even with the cramps and bloating


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha thanks  hopefully wont experience it for another 9 months soon   x


----------



## photographerlady

I have a question about taking documents with you to Lister. I will have out blood test results (HIV ones), semen analysis and my ultra scan results to take to my consultation. Getting a copy of each to take myself ok? Or does my consultant/GP need to send them? Thanks do much


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I took everything plus your passports do not forget them x


----------



## photographerlady

Thanks Amy were copies ok or do they need to be signed by the GP


----------



## Journey99

*Photographerlady* I took copies and it was fine. And yes don't forget your passport although not a major issue if like me you do as you just bring it in the next appointment. Also I would advise keeping a copy of all the notes and results you get from your GP before you give to Lister. This way you always have a copy for yourself should you need it.


----------



## photographerlady

Thanks to the both of you 

Glad we can use some of our other tests from our summer of being a pincushion.


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Photographerlady, I also just took copies and no issues, like Journey said keep a copy for yourself also 

Amy - good luck tomorrow hun, hope Minhas has some answers for you re hubby's new scan and test results


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks shell.

ill pm you tomoz and let you know what happened x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*journey* - love the bump! you look like your about to drop! x


----------



## shenagh1

Wow journey LOVE the bump xx


----------



## Journey99

Thanks I'm huge! Ill be 18 weeks tomorrow and measured 28 weeks yesterday lol Dr isn't concerned...I'm worried I'm going to explode haha!


----------



## dingle123

Blimey J!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Morning lister ladies - how is everyone?

*Amy* - do you have an appointment today? Hope it goes well xx

I am 3dp5dt and took a HPT today (DP made me, I swear!) - obv it was negative!

I've been googling like a crazy thang about the earliest a BFP as been detected.... 

Just posted somewhere else about symptoms: all of mine, be it pregnancy or pessary related come in the afternoon. So I am a bit blue in the am and cheer up in the pm 

I'm very thirsty (but I think my body is used to so much water now), yesterday I had AF type cramps, no doubt pessary related. I also felt quite sick at one point and came over all hot and dizzy. I'm on 400mg x 2 a day so am guessing everything is pessary related. Too early to be AF symptoms, right? 

Xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

I have a good feeling about you

when I was pregnant years ago I was feeling so thirsty, drinking water even during a night
was so sensitive to any smells, feeling sick in the morning, had a sore (.)(.) and cramping for very long time

right now I don't have this symptoms and I am getting mad

I remember that before I tested I was sure that AF is coming cause of cramping plus I had very sore (.)(.)


Journey
you might have a little more amniotic fluid and this is why your bump is bigger
nothing to worry I think


----------



## dingle123

Morning trying,

I saw you tested.....10dpo is still too soon yanno  

I keep googling women who had zero symptoms and got a BFP. Funny how are bodies are so different. Don't lose hope - OTD is another 4 days away xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I know is too early
I'll keep testing following days


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi Laura

Yeah with Minhas about microtese. Hopefully get some answers lol.

Spoke to Annette she said I gotta wait til period is blood it's still brown discharge. Also to speak to Minhas today if we still doing microtese x


----------



## P4TP

I came on 9 days ago and started pill on day 2 , still spotting and feeling sick in the evenings although I think this is caused by being super tired . Is this normal ?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

P4TP

I was feeling tired as well and was spotting for a long time (around my AF time)


----------



## Journey99

I'm extra big bc it's twins and even bigger bc m fibroids are growing like weeds. I've been referred to a new OBGYN to discuss possible hysterectomy after bubbas arrive. I don't mind as I'm not doing this again lol

Laura - This is where being a housewife gets the better of you. Although I didn't work during my 2ww we moved across the world lol So I was too busy to symptom spot or Dr Google. I had a couple days during I felt nauseous and defo had AF cramps. In fact I ended up testing at 2 am bc the day before (our anniversary) I was spotting and had serious crampage.  So my suggestion for you is fill your calendar with coffee dates and as much stuff to keep you busy! Don't stress, there is no reason why this shouldn't work for you! xxx


----------



## photographerlady

Afternoon all. Have my last NHS consultant app today, hoping he gives me my results without any hassle... He's not exactly the kindest man. Some of the tests will be useful for lister, so nervous he is going to be completely shutdown when I ask him. 

I had a big old read today through every page of this thread. Would it be a fair assessment to say from initial appointment to getting a match takes 4 months? About 2.5 months to get accepted?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Photographer lady - my egg sharing app was 30th August. I got matched 26th sept and starting the pill either tomorrow or Saturday depends when the real blood comes on this period at the moment it's just discharge (sorry to be grim) lol x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> I am 3dp5dt and took a HPT today (DP made me, I swear!) - obv it was negative!


My mate who is pregnant with twins (ivf) she is 18wks now She tested everyday and got a faint line at 4dp5dt the next day it was darker and she took at CBD at 6dp5dt and got 1-2 wks

So at the min if your testing everyday Its to early

Im sure by the end of the week your be seeing your BFP


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news! Hubby might not need the microtese operation now as everything hormones, chromosomes, scan was normal and there was sperm that was good to use for icsi but only 4 but good enough. Minhas is now saying he wants him to go lister and do 4 or so samples and freeze it all. Save him having bits cut and 3 grand x


----------



## Donna82

Brilliant news Amy x


----------



## Journey99

*photographerlady* I was accepted at my initial consultation. Matching only took a few weeks. I only had a big delay between acceptance and matching bc I had to lose a stone first.

Great news Amy!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls made up! He said he will do microtese still on day if need be x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Does anyone know if you freeze say 3/4 samples at lister how much it costs? Do they charge you per sample as he will have to do it over 2/3 weeks as he needs to abstaine 2/3 days each time before he does it x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Does anyone know if you freeze say 3/4 samples at lister how much it costs? Do they charge you per sample as he will have to do it over 2/3 weeks as he needs to abstaine 2/3 days each time before he does it x


We transfered my DF sperm from my old clinic to the lister and they charged us under £200 for storage we had 3 amps of sperm (2 now )


----------



## P4TP

Amy that's brilliant x


----------



## photographerlady

Worst day ever.

What a day I have had. I went to my NHS lead consultant appointment number #5 at hospital. Last time we were told we needed IVF that my DH count was under 1 million. So today was the day to go in and get our referral letter only to find out that his last test confirmed his count was fine, that even though they said all my tests came back fine that NONE of that was true I have PCOS and they never mentioned in my last four appointment (because every time before they said it was normal and I was tested twice) apparent scan in may said it plan as day but no one noticed the notes. So after three months of coming to terms and registering for IVF I have to call tomorrow to cancel my appointments and start Clomid. 

I am so lost not only emotionally but they didn't really explain my chances, what clomid does and I next see them in 4 months. I have a lot of reading to do tonight. And sadly cancel my Lister appointments tomorrow


----------



## Shellbee

Love the bump journey! Hope you an your twins are doing ok. Big step re discussing/agreeing hysterectomy (although my plan also when we get our LO) hope the appointment goes ok, 

Laura, Mrs testing early! You be at it everyday now I bet   last one will be the best with that BFP

P4TP, Pill always does things like that to me when I take it, no idea why! 

Trying, nearly your OTD hope you doing ok 

Amy, already responded to you PM but great news on your news today from the hospital, I booked him today for 21/11 existing times  

Photographerlady, sorry to hear you have been messed about, but good news that they think you maybe able to get pregnant without IVF


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Photographer lady - I'm so sorry to hear that.  

Shell - thanks I'm just hoping its isn't £310 per sample lol. Woohooo for 21/11 not long for both of us now


----------



## dingle123

Morning lister ladies

How is everyone? *photographer lady* - really sorry your news wasn't great 

*everyday* - how's that PMA, lady? 

*Amy* - Happy Saturday! Great news re hubby and cutting...as well as saving 3k!

*Shenagh* - has the spotting stopped?

*J* - hope babies are well 

*Tito* - hope you're ok - thinking of you. Xxxx

*Shellbee* - how are you doing! Not long now till you get going xxx

*trying* - hope the faint line is darker today 

AFM: 5dp5dt - tested this morning, zilch. Yawn. 4 more sleeps till OTD! 

Xxx


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Morning lister ladies
> 
> How is everyone? *photographer lady* - really sorry your news wasn't great
> 
> *everyday* - how's that PMA, lady?
> 
> *Amy* - Happy Saturday! Great news re hubby and cutting...as well as saving 3k!
> 
> *Shenagh* - has the spotting stopped?
> 
> *J* - hope babies are well
> 
> *Tito* - hope you're ok - thinking of you. Xxxx
> 
> *Shellbee* - how are you doing! Not long now till you get going xxx
> 
> *trying* - hope the faint line is darker today
> 
> AFM: 5dp5dt - tested this morning, zilch. Yawn. 4 more sleeps till OTD!
> 
> Xxx


Wow Laura you are up early! You been testing daily then? How you feeling? Nothing to report here, on the pill but pill scan not until 30th October, then it all begins proper 

Trying good luck for that darker line today

Hi to everyone else


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Morning all!

Took first pill now it slowly begins lol.

Shell - spoke with Annette if we don't need Minhas for EC day it will be earlier now than she planned. She done a treatment plan for Minhas which was pill scan 24th, dr 25th, injections 1st nov, ec 14th but providing there is some sperm in sample hubby does next Thursday and they can freeze it we will be a week or so earlier. So excited its all happening for us now 

Laura - when is the earliest you could get a BFP? I have everything crossed for u   x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

update 

This is my 7dp5dt, I know is still early......

my second line is still faint but maybe tiny darker  
Anyway, is    

I did also Clearblue test

'PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS'  

please be strong   and stay with mummy 9 months (I don't have symptoms     )


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations tryingsecondtime x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's brilliant congrats love!!! X



tryingsecondtime said:


> update
> 
> This is my 7dp5dt, I know is still early......
> 
> my second line is still faint but maybe tiny darker
> Anyway, is
> 
> I did also Clearblue test
> 
> 'PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS'
> 
> please be strong  and stay with mummy 9 months (I don't have symptoms   )


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> update
> 
> This is my 7dp5dt, I know is still early......
> 
> my second line is still faint but maybe tiny darker
> Anyway, is
> 
> I did also Clearblue test
> 
> 'PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS'
> 
> please be strong  and stay with mummy 9 months (I don't have symptoms   )


   

Fantastic news trying, big congratulations


----------



## dingle123

Wooooohooooo


----------



## P4TP

Congratulations trying, wishing u a happy healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Journey99

Yeah trying!!! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy xxx

AFM yesterday scan shows were team blue for baby A! So exciting.  Baby B was less forthcoming so we wait another 4 weeks at next scan and try again. Obviously more shy that his/her brother lol


----------



## cocobella

Congratulations trying. You must be so happy 
Not long til OTD for you LAura. The wait is hard going. 
Journey that is so funny that one was shy. Hopefully next time you will get a good look.
Sound like things are moving forward fast for you now Amy. Great when you get dates to aim towards. 
Photographer lady sounds like you are having a hard time at the moment. You will get there but sounds like via a different route than you thought.


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *everyday* - how's that PMA, lady?
> AFM: 5dp5dt - tested this morning, zilch. Yawn. 4 more sleeps till OTD!


Doing good diet going well so far but only started on thu so fri we will see 
Keeping myself busy taking my LO to a photo shoot party today then all 3 of us are going legoland 2morrow (Thankyou to the sun paper for the free tickets)

Keeping my fingers crossed you see your BFP in a few days


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> update
> 
> This is my 7dp5dt, I know is still early......
> 
> my second line is still faint but maybe tiny darker
> Anyway, is
> 
> I did also Clearblue test
> 
> 'PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS'
> 
> please be strong  and stay with mummy 9 months (I don't have symptoms   )


Great news Hun


----------



## tryingsecondtime

thank you lovely ladies  

do you remember when beta hcg test should be done? a first (early) scan?

Is it possible to get these both on nhs?


----------



## dingle123

I bloody hope so....I checked the lister prices this evening!


----------



## Donna82

I paid for a private early scan elsewhere as it cost me half the price the clinic did x


----------



## dingle123

That's good to know Donna. The lister charge £165 which I think is quite a lot...


----------



## Journey99

I petsonally wouldn't do the hcg beta test. Every person on FF that has done it has just stressed themselves out. 

No point doing early scan until 7 weeks. Before then they may not detect the heartbeat. I had mine at 6w6d and they only saw one heartbeat and told me the other baby wasn't viable. Well at the 10 week scan they were both waving away!


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *everyday* - how's that PMA, lady?
> AFM: 5dp5dt - tested this morning, zilch. Yawn. 4 more sleeps till OTD!
> 
> 
> 
> Doing good diet going well so far but only started on thu so fri we will see
> Keeping myself busy taking my LO to a photo shoot party today then all 3 of us are going legoland 2morrow (Thankyou to the sun paper for the free tickets)
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed you see your BFP in a few days
Click to expand...

Have fun @ legoland! I love free stuff - DP got hold of 4 free tickets to the Ideal Home Christmas show - yey!


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> I petsonally wouldn't do the hcg beta test. Every person on FF that has done it has just stressed themselves out.
> 
> No point doing early scan until 7 weeks. Before then they may not detect the heartbeat. I had mine at 6w6d and they only saw one heartbeat and told me the other baby wasn't viable. Well at the 10 week scan they were both waving away!


This is music to my DP's ears.....the number thing does seem to stress people out.


----------



## Donna82

I never had blood test done.... Clinic just recommended poas.

I found 1st response better than CB too x


----------



## dingle123

Good morning ladies

Up again @ 5am, zzzz.

A very faint BFP on a First Response. Excited but cautious.

Lxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yay fingers crossed both your babies made it x


Ps love your cat what's he/she's names x


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Amy  

Daisy is my first born   - she's 5 years old and very naughty!

How are you? Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah we just have Bob  

He's not naughty really quite soppy, acts like a baby cries for me likes cuddles and held like a baby. Only thing is he don't like crowds of people he gets scared. He's scared of my friends little boys he's 3 cause he wants to pick him up etc. 

I'm all good just took second pill. For everything crossed for Thursday that hubby produces good sample I've told him to have a word with down there make sure they deliver haha.  

How about you? Bet your so excited! If you are you gonna find out what your having or have Suprise? We have said if we get 1 we will have Suprise if its twins I'd wanna no coz I'd want everything the same clothes, cots, bedding everything lol x


----------



## dingle123

I don't want to know..DP does. We shall see! Poor hubby - lots of pressure for Thursday!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah lol that's a debate there then!

Yeah   just going last time wasnt a one off  

How you feeling within yourself x


----------



## Donna82

Laura...... 

Great news, fingers crossed both made it  

Only a few days now till otd, will you be having a blood test? X


----------



## dingle123

Spooky - just messaged you about that....

Not sure what to do. I read yours and J's comments out last night to DP and she kinda agreed saying it will send us whack-a-doodle and also: women who haven't had  IVF don't seem to do it?


----------



## Donna82

I have 3 previous children who weren't ivf and I never had a blood test to confirm with any of them.

Ivf is hard enough without any extra worry and I think we all deserve a bit if normality with our pregnancies. 

I've now hit 12 weeks ( ignore ticker scan put me a few days ahead) and I'm starting to feel normal now x


----------



## Journey99

Congrats Laura.  I think hcg should only be used in cases of miscarriage to check if levels are falling.  As far as you need to be concerned your pregnant. Just wait the 3 weeks for early scan to check its not etopic (although I'm sure you'd know it before then) and to count your bubbas.


----------



## dingle123

Is the 3 week scan @ the lister or NHS? Although I've just realised you were in Canada by the time you got your BFP...


----------



## cocobella

You can get the scan done at the lister but it is really expensive and there are loads of cheaper ultrasound companies that do them for half the price. They have been really good. I don't think you can get one on the nhs although an epu might do one. Not sure. My doctor said no but I know lots are different.


----------



## Journey99

It's worth asking your GP.  But defo shop around as I'm sure many clinics are cheaper than lister.  Yup I was in Canada by then and only had the choice of one clinic in town. It was expensive tho! But reassurance is priceless!


----------



## Donna82

My early scan was at 7 weeks. I paid £100 compared to £160 plus £40 travel at my clinic x


----------



## shenagh1

Wohoo Laura sounds very promising??!! With me I had to get hcg done because of the bleeding I had it done three times but I found it reassuring to know it was there even though I couldn't see it x

I must b very lucky then ladies my local fertility clinic (NHS) offered to scan me anytime for free well mainly because I had been with them 5 years and they couldnt believe I was finally pregnant x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

There's place that does it by me for £80 6-11 weeks. They also do the 4d packages x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Up again @ 5am, zzzz.
> 
> A very faint BFP on a First Response. Excited but cautious.
> 
> Lxxxx


Great news Hun


----------



## everydayisagift

Going to say good  to all you lovely lister  ladies 

I am finding it abit hard at the min as since joining this lovely thread all you lovely ladies have all got your   and i seem to be the only one on here that got a   even the ladies after me have got a  

So i want to wish you all   in your pregnancy  

Thankyou ladies for all your support 

Hopefully i will be back in 2013 with good news


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*everyday * - i can understand why you feel like that love  id feel the same!
good luck with your next cycle i hope it all goes well for you and you get your 

 fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Up again @ 5am, zzzz.
> 
> A very faint BFP on a First Response. Excited but cautious.
> 
> Lxxxx


Fantastic news Laura


----------



## Shellbee

everydayisagift said:


> Going to say good  to all you lovely lister ladies
> 
> I am finding it abit hard at the min as since joining this lovely thread all you lovely ladies have all got your  and i seem to be the only one on here that got a  even the ladies after me have got a
> 
> So i want to wish you all  in your pregnancy
> 
> Thankyou ladies for all your support
> 
> Hopefully i will be back in 2013 with good news


Everyday, sorry to see you saying good bye but can completely understand how difficult it must be for you

Lots of luck for your next cycle an that BFP

Take care of yourself

Lots of luck and baby dust

Shellbee x


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Hopefully i will be back in 2013 with good news


Have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

AFM  Today is my ODT 9dp5dp and is   
the second line is much darker but not as dark as a control one
I will do my first beta hcg today   

everydayisagift

 and   . wish you


----------



## dingle123

Hooray, trying!  

Where are you having the hcg test? Xxxx


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations trying x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Woohooo congrats!!  



tryingsecondtime said:


> AFM Today is my ODT 9dp5dp and is
> the second line is much darker but not as dark as a control one
> I will do my first beta hcg today
> 
> everydayisagift
> 
> and  . wish you


----------



## shenagh1

ED-really wish it was different for u and u didn't have to go. Your on my buddy list now and I'll keep in touch and continue crossing everything for u in the future xxx 

Best of luck for 2013 Hun and I'm      soo hard u get your dream xxxx


----------



## P4TP

Big congrats trying xx


----------



## Shellbee

tryingsecondtime said:


> AFM Today is my ODT 9dp5dp and is
> the second line is much darker but not as dark as a control one
> I will do my first beta hcg today
> 
> everydayisagift
> 
> and  . wish you


Congratulations trying

When do you get your HCG results?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi everyone. 

Need to catch up on thread but hope you are all well. 

I'm due to do my first Stimms injection tonight, excited to get started but I'm dreading injection! I don't know if its best to do it myself or get DH to do it? I think I will be arguments if he hurts me! Also I read about upping protein whilst stimming. Did anyone do this? Protein shakes or more protein rich food? Any advice would be greatful. 

Xx


----------



## Donna82

Hi Sarah

I found doing them myself easier as when OH did it he did it too slow and it hurt. 

As for protein etc I didn't do it myself but alot of ladies did. I'm not sure if it helps or not but it definitely can't hurt x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Sarah

I increased my protein intake while on stimms


----------



## tryingsecondtime

thank you all of you for congrs

I should get my blood test result back latest on Wed, and on the same day I have a appoint with my gp.
Not sure if I'll go to repeat beta hcg 2 days later


----------



## Journey99

I did injections myself as I liked having control of that. I'm not a needle fan!  As for protein I didn't change my normal eating habits. I did find I drank more milk, craved it for no other reason.


----------



## P4TP

I have my pill scan tomorrow do I need to take some paperwork with me ?


----------



## Shellbee

P4TP said:


> I have my pill scan tomorrow do I need to take some paperwork with me ?


The email I have here says to take all the completed consent forms that gave me when I HVE my pill scan, the ones from the pack they gave me at consultation with the nurse

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I still gotta finish them! There's so many 



Shellbee said:


> P4TP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my pill scan tomorrow do I need to take some paperwork with me ?
> 
> 
> 
> The email I have here says to take all the completed consent forms that gave me when I HVE my pill scan, the ones from the pack they gave me at consultation with the nurse
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow
Click to expand...


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks ladies.

Well after a few "no I'm not ready yet" we managed our first injection!!


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> I still gotta finish them! There's so many :


Finish them ... I haven't even started them!  hope you are ok

SarahScrafton Yay on first injection ... Did you go for it or did DH do it?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Might do them today shell try and work through them! Can't believe how many there are lol x


----------



## dingle123

SarahScrafton said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Well after a few "no I'm not ready yet" we managed our first injection!!


Congrats! You're on your way! 

During stimms I ate an egg a day, a piece of chicken or fish a day, drank at least a pint of milk and drank tons of water. I also ate dark green veggies each day. I personally think it helped - I only retrieved 7 eggs and we only were able to keep 3 for us, which wasn't great. Yet all 3 fert, and on the second day all 3 were grade 1. So if I ever have to do IVF again, I'll be do the protein thing again.

Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

How did you get on this morning Laura x


----------



## dingle123

Took another FR test - line still there but no darker or lighter than yesterday so a bit worried now


----------



## Donna82

Laura don't worry.... Mine stayed the same somedays. You still only have low levels of hcg in your system x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks Laura, I'm defiantly going to up protine, sure it can't hurt! Try not to stress about how dark lines are, I read that even if there is the faintest line it's still BFP! Xx

Shellbee my husband did it for me! It was no where near as bad as I thought! 

I feel like the days are going so slow ATM but I'm travelling to lister on Friday then we will all be travelling to london for the nxt 2 weeks and going to make a bit of a holiday of it. So sure it will go quick after we get there. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Xxxxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Sorry one more question what milk is best? I never normaly drink milk ever, don't have ceareal, tea or coffee!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Sarah

I recommend a whole organic milk.


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Laura don't worry.... Mine stayed the same somedays. You still only have low levels of hcg in your system x


Thanks lovely - this is my punishment for testing early!


----------



## P4TP

Had my pill scan, blood test and done forms . I still have some forms to do as they didn't give me all of them last time . I was writing my lady hasn't started her period yet but just had a call that I can start nasal spray tonight.  But not starting injections until 16th probably as they need to scan her on Friday . 

As for protein I do porridge for breakfast , take boiled egg for mid morning snack, fish / chicken for lunch with veg and similar for dinner or something with lentils or beans . I hate milk so will be making banana smoothie with almond milk . 

I hope everyone else is doing well . Looking forward to lots more bfp's xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

sounds good p4tp

i just got call from annette. they have changed my dates now. i have pill scan 25th, start nasal spray 31st, injections 7th, EC around 21st nov. she wants to make sure minhas is able to be there just incase. bit gutted really its all been pushed back plus she said they dont wanna muck recipent around with dates.

bit upset coz they said they was gonna wait till thursday to see what hubbys sperm analysis was like before they gave me dates. x


----------



## dingle123

*P4TP* - hooray for starting to sniff tonight! 

*Amy* - how much has it been pushed back by? Unfortunately this is the nature of the IVF beast.....I was told I could start end of June...it got pushed back.....then I has cysts...it got pushed back. Then I was taken off Synarel after two weeks DR....I wanted to choke someone! Hang in there....nothing is definite with IVF.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

2 weeks its just annoying i had things sorted at work. i know its so annoying! 

my dates are like shellbee's now and she also needs minhas so i think they have done them dates to kill 2 birds with 1 stone. 

they only thing that upset me is when i spoke to her last week she said we will wait till thursday/friday to see results of semen analyisis if could be frozen etc etc and go from there with dates. we might not even need minhas now. 

hubby just text saying just relax itll all work out in the end  

enough of my ranting and raving. how you feeling anyway??


----------



## dingle123

It is very hard to not get frustrated with the chopping and changing....because you get all excited and focused and then it feels like the rug has been pulled under you. When you're holding a crying newborn.....Annette....Minhas.....all will be a distant memory  

I'm good thanks...sitting in Starbucks with my decaf latte.....I have Clear Blue digital in my handbag now! Better not use them till DP gets home or she'll be cross


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i know what you mean. cant imagine how you felt with all the waiting. its like one minute your up then down - massive emotional rollercoaster! like you said hopefully will all be worth it in the end  

haha dont do it you will be in trouble haha   when you gonna do it tonight or wait till tomorrow morning now? so excited for you both! its been a long time coming  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

my mum just text me - you have waited this long im sure another 2 weeks wont hurt lol x


----------



## dingle123

Sounds like something my Mum would say


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

haha 

what you gonna do about the clear blue? x


----------



## P4TP

I know what you mean with all the changing of dates but ivf is not exact as your body doesn't always do what it is supposed to and we also have two people to sort dates out with , was gutted when I thought I might have to wait for my lady to come on but it always works out in the end. I think the trick is try not to plan to far ahead but it isn't easy when u have to take time off work , especially if u don't tell them why . I didn't need any other stress so told my bosses in the end . 
Hold in their everyone you will all get those bfp's just try and stay positive xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

let's test tomorrow morning


----------



## dingle123

I didn't test
Dingle <-----


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha well done you are patient unlike me lol x


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> sounds good p4tp
> 
> i just got call from annette. they have changed my dates now. i have pill scan 25th, start nasal spray 31st, injections 7th, EC around 21st nov. she wants to make sure minhas is able to be there just incase. bit gutted really its all been pushed back plus she said they dont wanna muck recipent around with dates.
> 
> bit upset coz they said they was gonna wait till thursday to see what hubbys sperm analysis was like before they gave me dates. x


Hi Amy

Your dates except pill scan are now exactly the same as mine!

Laura - good luck for tomorrow and your BFP!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura good luck for Tomoz, let us all know! I'm sure it's good news you don't get fake postives lol

Shell - when's your pill scan? X


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Laura good luck for Tomoz, let us all know! I'm sure it's good news you don't get fake postives lol
> 
> Shell - when's your pill scan? X


Pill scan is on the 30th


----------



## dingle123




----------



## Shellbee

congratulations ... Now is it  or  



dingle123 said:


>


----------



## dingle123

Heehee  

We shall see, we shall see!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

YAY LAURA CONGRATS IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AHHHH      



dingle123 said:


>


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle
My congratulations!


----------



## Donna82

Laura......

Congratulations...... Now the next wait... Is it 1 or 2, can't wait to see  x


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Donna! I'm excited


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I reckon 2


----------



## Donna82

I bet you are!! 

Hopefully the excitement of wondering how many will help you through the next few weeks, its good you got something to think about  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Donna how did your 12 week scan go? X


----------



## Donna82

Hi Amy.....

Not in till 1.30pm..... This morning is going so slow x


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi ladies 

Had my AHM result back it's 0.88  

Nothing is going my way  

Got to go to clinic for another test and a scan 

Not looking like I will be able to egg share again 
So will be the end of the road for me as we can't afford another £8000 cycle


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday so sorry to hear that  ing they can find something to help you out!! Xx


Laura- congrats Hun xx   

Donna good luck in ur scan xx


----------



## dingle123

*everyday* - I am so sorry. What did the lister advise?

*Donna* - thinking of you - hope your scan went well!!! 

*Shenagh* - thanks lady! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## dingle123

I just popped into the clinic to pick up a 'script for more Cycolgest and er, ended up having a sneaky beta test! I don't know how it happened!  

Results won't be till first thing tomorrow as I went in the pm. Now to tell The Wife I just spent £75.....


----------



## Donna82

Hahahah Laura.....

these things accidently happen, id have done the same.

Might give you an indication of whether it twins or not 

Scan went brilliant....EDD now 20/04/2013 x


----------



## dingle123

Woohooo! That's going to be here before you know it!


----------



## shenagh1

Aww Donna new pic is beautiful soo exciting!! Xx

Laura I'm ok just having quite bad back pain and sharp pains down below I'm REALLY hoping it just stretching?? I had my beta done a lot. Of ppl said it causes worry it actually reassured me quite a bit because it was niceto see it rising even with the bleeding xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*everyday * - I'm so sorry to hear that  x

*laura * - haha I would of done the same 

*donna* - scan pic looks great! I have a friend with same due date! Not long and April will be here

*shenagh* - scan pic looks great too! Hope you feel better x


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* tsk tsk tsk lol Well you are a brave lady because there is no way I had any intention of doing that...I was nervous enough without playing numbers games. Well we won't tell the missus if you don't 

*Donna* I had to have a little giggle at your due date...in Canada they write their dates backwards so it would be 4/20/2013 and 420 is a number referring to pot smokers...so April 20th is National pot smokers day. Yeah there are a lot of hippies in Canada haha! Great scan pic!!

*Shenagh* I had lots of aches and pains in the beginning...still do. I found my hips were really sore in the beginning. The dr said your body is releasing relaxin to help your ligaments in your hips to expand. Its uncomfortable but not painful per say. If it gets unbarebly painful please see your doctor. I found lying in bed with my feet together and knees out (kind of like when you have a smear test) helped ease the ache.

*Everyday*   I would try other clinics. You got 13 eggs last time which is not indicative of an AMH of <1! I had an AMH of 4 which is the lowest lister would accept and got 17 eggs. And other women had way higher AMH and got less eggs. So AMH is not the be all and end all. It is definitely worth testing again. x


----------



## dingle123

Well....should have listened to you  

Just had the first beta test back - 32.

The lady said anything between 15 and 50 needs to retested on Friday (48 hours)

She also asked if I had been spotting. I now feel sick to my stomach.

Don't want to spend another £75, I also had plans to be out of London on Friday! Don't know what to do.


----------



## Donna82

It's still early days Laura...

Have you been spotting? X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Dingle

Ask your GP to do beta for you. Did you asked for units of your test result? That could makes a significant difference



My helped me and I did beta and progesterone today.
I should get results by Friday or Monday


----------



## dingle123

No spotting...


----------



## Donna82

Well then it ain't over.... Maybe implantation happened later or something.

I'm do glad I didn't have bloods done x


----------



## dingle123

Meh.


----------



## dingle123

Googling myself like mad now. Bah.


----------



## Donna82

While the tests are saying positive then your pregnant...

Don't give up Hun, if you had an early blast back in then it might not have implanted when they expect so levels will be lower x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donna

such a beautiful picture from your 12 week scan  

what is your EDD?


----------



## Donna82

Hi trying

Thankyou..... EDD is 20th April.

Just hoping I get that far as last 2 have been premature x


----------



## Donna82

Laura.....

I've just read anything over 25 is normal and positive, its only a concern if the levels don't rise x


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Donna  

DP is saying the same to me. I just feel a bit like the wind has been knocked out of me. Just hoping the embies are slow starters.


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* you are within the normal range so no need to stress. Personally I wouldn't bother doing another one. I would just wait and do the 7 week scan. You aren't bleeding or spotting. Like I said I only ever got faint lines on my pee sticks. STEP AWAY FROM DR GOOGLE  or I'll hop on a plane and break your computer


----------



## dingle123

Hahahaha love you J!   

My Wife thinks you're hysterical and completely agrees with you. She also says we should step away from the lister and manage this ourselves. I'm starting to agree.

I'm also going to have a nice cup of tea. Sniff.


----------



## Donna82

The wife is right Laura!! 

Stay away from google and Lister...

What will be will be and more stress of bloods won't do you or baby/babies any good x


----------



## Journey99

Wifey is right! (don't you hate that!!) You don't need Lister anymore...they gave you your miracle and so you can do this without them now.  Just think happy thoughts!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

After my phone call from Dr Thum asking me to come in for another AHM blood test I just wanted to get it done ASAP as really want to get this next cycle done before xmas 
So all 3 of us jumped in the car and made our trip to the clinic from kent We got there in good time On the way there i emailed Ruth to double check i heard my AHM result right and she confirmed i heard right 0.88 and she said Dr Thum said it was not expected/usual given you recent response to the cycle and he wants to redo the blood test  to see if there was something off on the day and also  going to squeeze me in for a scan as well so clinic can make sure everything is as it should be following the last cycle

So when i got there i went for my scan and all good news there  Thank God  Scan showed 17-20 follies So i had another blood test for AHM and been told will get result next week 

So now its MORE WAITING  

I asked the OD nurse (who i haven't had before ) because my scan was good news would matching still start today/2morrow and she said we can't  see why not but speak to Ruth 

So sent another email to Ruth on way home asking if matching will start asap or will i know have to wait for these new blood tests to come back 
But never got a reply  So hoping i will hear from her 2morrow !

I was told before this hipcup as long as i am  matched and start my stimulation drugs by the first week of November they will be able to complete my cycle before Christmas.

That also if i dont have the problem i had last time with my bloody AF !!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let something go my way for once  

Sorry for not reading back on posts but want to focus on my cycle and not get myself all worked up again


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Everyday - it's sounding positive! Fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated   xx

Laura - stay of google will send you bloody mad! I am worst I google everything lol. It will be fine like I said you dot get fake positives - the clear blue Dont lie   chin up love x

AFM - hubby got semen anaylisis tomorrow hoping to freeze if any   seem to come out! Fingers crossed   then hopefully we an move along quicker and won't need to wait for Mr Minhas to get back of annual leave. X


----------



## dingle123

Amy - hope tomorrow goes well xx


----------



## dingle123

Today even!


----------



## Shellbee

Amy - Good luck today here's hoping for some good results! ... Will they change your dates again if freezing then? 

Laura - As everyone has already said, step away from the google and the lister and look after your pregnant self - but hope you ok hun and don't worry about it (easier said than done I know) I'm sure your early blast is snuggled in nicely 

Everyday - good luck for the AMH results today, hope they start matching you soon 

Donna - great news on the scan and what a lovely picture, are you going to find out the flavour or leaving it as a surprise? 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Donna82

Shellbee.....

We are going for a surprise as I found out with my other 3. This is definitely the last x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura - thanks keep you updated. Hope you are ok please try stay calm, I know easier said than done. X

Shell - I have no idea. Have to see what results are first then I will call Annette and ask coz I don't see point of waiting for him if we don't need him but I don't know if she will wanna change dates Again because of recipent. How are you anyways x

Donna - a Suprise is lovely! I think if it was one I would have Suprise but if it was twins think I'd wanna know. I know someone who has icsi from work she had her twins yesterday  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Bad news no sperm at all in this semen analysis. Gotta try again Wednesday for another one. If not we will need Minhas. I don't get it last sample there was sperm only 4 but something was there. 

I now feel like crap    x


----------



## dingle123

Poppet!  

What does it mean - you have to use your donor sperm?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

He is gotta go do another sample Wednesday so no sexy time from Sunday night lol they said.

If blank again then we will need Minhas for microtese on ec day. If they find no sperm in that then it's donor coming out the freezer x


----------



## dingle123

I have everything crossed for you both. How is hubby holding up?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you 

Not to good! Think he's gutted but he doesn't show it tries to be strong for me as I'm quite emotional.

Had these texts :

_In the hope of cheering you up a touch, read an email I just sent you of an online story. & don't forget, if i have to go through with the op, then i will. They've found some before from me just doing the cup business, so we'd need to have a touch of hope if he has to go right to the source. It was always gonna be a long shot, so let's just let it play out, and not put undue pressure on ourselves like before. Love you x

I've just read up on a few foods that are good for increasing sperm count and improving blood flow to sexual organs etc. I will be going shop to grab some bits I am a moment, all cards on the table now, let's do this! X_

I can tell he's upset x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Bad news no sperm at all in this semen analysis. Gotta try again Wednesday for another one. If not we will need Minhas. I don't get it last sample there was sperm only 4 but something was there.
> 
> I now feel like crap   x


Oh hun i am so sorry but just because they is none in a fresh sample don't mean none wont be found in a SSR 
My DF had no sperm but lots were found doing a SSR on the day of my first EC in 2010 and got enough from the SRR for 3 more goes if needed

Dont give up hope yet Also semuim (sp) is meant to be really good


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Just had the first beta test back - 32.
> The lady said anything between 15 and 50 needs to retested on Friday (48 hours)


I never had blood test with either treatment so cant really comment but would a normal beta test be done so soon ? 
Wouldn't most people do a HPT on OTD then have blood tests a few days later  If so the reading would be higher

Have you done a CBD that tell you how many weeks  
On my first cycle i tested on 8dp3dt and got 1-2 wks and on OTD i got 2-3 wks 2 wks later i got 3+ So i was happy that the CBD was telling me the right readings


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you love 

We are hoping that we find them in microtese. It's so strange as he did that semen analysis 7 weeks ago and 4 motile sperm were found then this time blank 

How are you now? Xx



everydayisagift said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news no sperm at all in this semen analysis. Gotta try again Wednesday for another one. If not we will need Minhas. I don't get it last sample there was sperm only 4 but something was there.
> 
> I now feel like crap   x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hun i am so sorry but just because they is none in a fresh sample don't mean none wont be found in a SSR
> My DF had no sperm but lots were found doing a SSR on the day of my first EC in 2010 and got enough from the SRR for 3 more goes if needed
> 
> Dont give up hope yet Also semuim (sp) is meant to be really good
Click to expand...


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Thank you love
> We are hoping that we find them in microtese. It's so strange as he did that semen analysis 7 weeks ago and 4 motile sperm were found then this time blank
> How are you now? Xx


Im sure the clinic will find loads via TESE 
Im doing ok waiting for 2nd AHM to come back and hopefully show a better reading than last weeks one so matching can start 
Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hopefully maybe find some on Wednesday when he does another.

Ah I have everything crossed for you! How long does it take did they say? Is that why they think your last cycle failed because of your AMH? But surely it couldn't of gone down that much from starting it to after x


----------



## Shellbee

Donna82 said:


> Shellbee.....
> 
> We are going for a surprise as I found out with my other 3. This is definitely the last x


Surprise will be lovely, we already decided we would go for a surprise, but have £100 bet with my DH that we would have a boy, he is so wanting a girl after his 3 boys


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Bad news no sperm at all in this semen analysis. Gotta try again Wednesday for another one. If not we will need Minhas. I don't get it last sample there was sperm only 4 but something was there.
> 
> I now feel like crap   x


Amy I'm sorry hun I know you got your hopes up but think if it this way this is your 3rd option so no pressure and not your main plan, you still have SSR, Donor and now maybe something else...... Minhas they say is one of the best and with finding some sperm before your success rate for mtese will be higher than you thought before... Hope you and DH looking after each other and see what next week brings


----------



## Donna82

Haha Shellbee.....

You could still have a surprise, you would just have longer to wait to see if you won.

As for DH its him who determines sex and as he already got 3 girls I'd be inclined to think girl, although there is a 50/50 chance lol x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi shell  

Thanks just hoping now we do find some even on microtese as there was something produced 7 weeks ago! I just don't understand  

We will prob be in there the same day now, maybe in hospital bed next to each other haha

How are you? X


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> The bad AMH was after treatment (0.8 so clinic wanted to test again as it cant be right as was 7.99 before treatment and scan showed 17-20 follies
> So the result from blood test next week should show a reading around my first AMH (fingers crossed)


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck everyday   

I hope you get good result. Let us know what they say. X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

fingers crossed for your amh result  

I did my second beta hcg - 540 and I got my progesterone level 191 which is very high at this stage of pregnancy


----------



## dingle123

Apologies for the cross posting...

Just got back from A and E - after having some brown cm (Thursday and yesterday)....bright red blood turned up tonight. No clots, but plenty of blood and it very much appeared to be new.

Had an internal and they also checked my urine - still pregnant. Have been referred to the early pregnancy unit and they will call tomorrow re a scan. 

So for now, it is not over but we are preparing ourselves. 

Xxx


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Hi shell
> 
> Thanks just hoping now we do find some even on microtese as there was something produced 7 weeks ago! I just don't understand
> 
> We will prob be in there the same day now, maybe in hospital bed next to each other haha
> 
> How are you? X


Hi Amy, sure surgical retrieval will be a sucess, he does produce its just obviously not getting out

Nothing to report here, just taking the pill and waiting for my scan on the 30th x


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Apologies for the cross posting...
> 
> Just got back from A and E - after having some brown cm (Thursday and yesterday)....bright red blood turned up tonight. No clots, but plenty of blood and it very much appeared to be new.
> 
> Had an internal and they also checked my urine - still pregnant. Have been referred to the early pregnancy unit and they will call tomorrow re a scan.
> 
> So for now, it is not over but we are preparing ourselves.
> 
> Xxx


Laura hun I'm so sorry you are going though this is must be awful for you both. I hope everything goes ok tomorrow at the EPU, and remember it's not over yet

Will be thinking off you tomorrow


----------



## dingle123

Thanks lovely xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura love   

I hope it all goes well tomorrow can't imagine how u must be feeling right now.

Keep us updated tomorrow plz. Thinking of u xxxxxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Laura, I have everything crossed for you tomorrow, will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## P4TP

Laura good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## shenagh1

Hoping and praying all is ok today Laura xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura - hope everything went ok xx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Laura 

Hope you ok hun, was thinking of you and checking for updates on here like a stalker yesterday! 

Really hope everything went ok yesterday and that you, your wifey and bean (s) are ok


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I know me too shell! 

Hope everything ok Laura    xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*dingle*
How are you hun? I hope that everything is fine and your little one keep strong


----------



## dingle123

Hello!

I went to the EPU this morning and had an internal and a hcg test. Hopefully we will have the results this afternoon.

How are you, trying?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I'm fine, thank you for asking...
I'm should get my last test result by wednesday   

I emailed my self-referral form to QCh and they posted confirmation with a first appt in StM  
They should reorganise everything by wed 

I had a endo removed from my cc scar a year ago and I'm worry that a few cells were left and built up already...therefore maybe will be better for me to have an antenatal care in Ch&W where I had a surgery?

I keep fingers crossed for you


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I went to the EPU this morning and had an internal and a hcg test. Hopefully we will have the results this afternoon.
> 
> How are you, trying?


Keeping my fingers crossed everything will be ok x x x


----------



## everydayisagift

UPDATE from me 

Just had a email from Ruth AMH has increased to 3.88 still lower than before last cycle but scan showed a high antrofollicle count so matching will start  

Really hope I don't have the problem with my AF like i had last time


----------



## dingle123

Flipsy!

How are you? Any news from the clinic?


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> UPDATE from me
> 
> Just had a email from Ruth AMH has increased to 3.88 still lower than before last cycle but scan showed a high antrofollicle count so matching will start
> 
> Really hope I don't have the problem with my AF like i had last time


Great news - have my fingers crossed AF plays ball.


----------



## shenagh1

everydayisagift said:


> UPDATE from me
> 
> Just had a email from Ruth AMH has increased to 3.88 still lower than before last cycle but scan showed a high antrofollicle count so matching will start
> 
> Really hope I don't have the problem with my AF like i had last time


That's brilliant news ED fx for you Hun that things will finally go your way, at least this time you know what to expect and how you respond xx


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> I'm fine, thank you for asking...
> I'm should get my last test result by wednesday
> 
> I emailed my self-referral form to QCh and they posted confirmation with a first appt in StM
> They should reorganise everything by wed
> 
> I had a endo removed from my cc scar a year ago and I'm worry that a few cells were left and built up already...therefore maybe will be better for me to have an antenatal care in Ch&W where I had a surgery?
> 
> I keep fingers crossed for you


Everything crossed for Wed 

My hcg went up today to 215 (yipeee) from 32 last Wed and I'm doing another test this Wed, so fingers crossed.

Yay us!


----------



## Shellbee

Laura - great news hun on the HCG levels, you have a naughty bean  

Everyday - great news your AMH results were better, here is hoping for a super quick match for you 

Trying - good luck for Wednesday, hope you feeling ok 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Donna82

Great news Laura.....

At least you now have something positive to focus on  x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*dingle*
 

when is your next scan? did you choose a hospital ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura - great news love! So happy for you xxx 

Everyday - that's better news. Roll on matching! 

Everyone else hope you all well   xx


----------



## P4TP

I start injecting tomorrow, starting to feel a bit nervous! I have my first stimming scan booked on Monday how often do you have scans after that normally ?


----------



## Journey99

*PT4P* woohoo on injecting! I had scans every other day until EC.


----------



## P4TP

Thanks journey as I thought was thinking would need to go on wed and Friday  probably x


----------



## Journey99

Sometimes as you are nearly EC they may want you to go daily.  I also never had to go in on weekends.  So if I had a scan on a Friday I went again on a Monday.  Good luck with injecting. It's really not that bad xxx


----------



## Shellbee

P4TP said:


> I start injecting tomorrow, starting to feel a bit nervous! I have my first stimming scan booked on Monday how often do you have scans after that normally ?


Good luck! Hope the first injection today goes ok


----------



## dingle123

P4TP said:


> I start injecting tomorrow, starting to feel a bit nervous!


Good luck for tonight, how exciting!!!


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> *dingle*
> 
> 
> when is your next scan? did you choose a hospital ?


They said it was too early to book me in for a scan (EPU) so I'll know more tomorrow when I go back. What about you - you mentioned a few different ones?


----------



## everydayisagift

P4TP said:


> I start injecting tomorrow, starting to feel a bit nervous! I have my first stimming scan booked on Monday how often do you have scans after that normally ?


Great news Hun I had 5 scans as follies were slow to grow to start off with


----------



## Shellbee

Hi All 

Amy, just wanted to wish you good luck for your hubby's test today, hope they find something in his sample


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks shell.  

Prepared myself that its gonna be blank again. I think he must make very few and they rarely come out. Think we will still need microtese.

How are you? 

Hope everyone has good day even though weather is rubbish lol x


----------



## dingle123

Morning all

Amy - lots of luck  

Xx


----------



## cocobella

Good luck today Amy   and Laura, hope those numbers have gone up.x


----------



## everydayisagift

I have been matched already    

Can't believe it took 2days  

Lets hope AF plays ball this time


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday

congratulations! that was fast


----------



## Donna82

Brilliant news everyday....

When is AF due? X


----------



## shenagh1

Brilliant news ed well done xx

Laura fx for high numbers today hun xx

Amy good luck with ur injections not hard at all barely visible xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's everyone for your good luck   let you know later what happened.

Everyday   yay! Hopefully not long now x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura what times your scan today at EPU


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> I have been matched already
> 
> Can't believe it took 2days
> 
> Lets hope AF plays ball this time


Fantastic!!!!


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Laura what times your scan today at EPU


No scan today.....I had my third lot of hcg bloods taken....back home now. Very handy that the EPU is 10 mins walk from my house!


----------



## Donna82

Laura....

FX for rising levels.

How you feeling? Anymore spotting? X


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Donna - my heart will be in my mouth when they call later. Least we'll know either way. I'd rather know now than get to the 7 week scan and hear bad news.

No more spotting, hip hip hooray! The gyane did a bit of a 'clear out' on Monday (sorry tmi!) and it really seems to have made a difference. I'm being optimistic - I feel constantly sick recently - not enough to be sick but enough to put me off my food...

How are you? Xx


----------



## Donna82

As horrible as it is feeling sick.... It's a positive sign  

I'm good thanks, feeling baby move now so I'm happy.

Still waiting for a consultants appointment though :/ x


----------



## everydayisagift

THANK YOU to everyone for your kind messages it means alot to know i have you lovely ladies behind me to support me once again

Amy - Hope all goes well today

Laura - What time will you get a call about blood result ? Your be booking your scan after today's result as everything will be fine hun



Donna82 said:


> Brilliant news everyday....
> 
> When is AF due? X


AF is due 30th Oct But i am keeping everything crossed i don't have a repeat of last AF before treatment


----------



## Donna82

I'm sure everything will be fine this time Everyday..... FX x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Afternoon girls

All done waiting for results!

Everyday great news 

Laura what was result x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

They have found enough sperm in sample and frozen them! Just cried at work lol x

Be back tonight with more details of how many etc x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*amy*

wow-that's absolutely fab! this is very good sign! best of luck!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*laura*
please please tell us your beta hcg result  
where is your nearest EPU? at chelsea&westminister?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks trying   x


----------



## Shellbee

Amy what fantastic news, did they give you the numbers etc? Really pleased for you both 

 Everyday wow they moved quickly with matching, you'll be a Christmas BFP yet! You got any dates yet or waiting? Hope AF shows up soon

Laura, hope everything went ok with your results today 

5 weeks until it should be my EC day! Really feel in limbo land, still Pill scan on 30th October then I am sure things will get going 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi shell

thanks    they said minmum 4 motile but possibly more but when he moved microscope in 3 different places there was sperm there. 

they still want him to do more samples tho to freeze.


i still feel not quite there yet too. maybe once ive had scan next thursday will begin to feel more real. got my injection training then too and pick up drugs   x


----------



## dingle123

Just a quick update - level hasn't quite doubled - was 215 on Monday and today it is 395. Off for a scan tomorrow....little bit anxious


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

is that bad? surely some peoples body deals with it different to others.

laura was meant to ask did you find out about your recipent? x


----------



## Journey99

Laura its going up and thats the most important.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Don't be disheartened if they don't see much more than a sac because at this stage that's usually all they can see.  They still didn't see a heartbeat at 6w6d on one of our bubbas.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*dingle*

Don't worry
every 48 hours B-HCG should be higher by at least 66% so yours is within norm 
sometimes B-HCG slows down cause one of embryos is not strong enough


----------



## P4TP

Amy- excellent news x


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Just a quick update - level hasn't quite doubled - was 215 on Monday and today it is 395. Off for a scan tomorrow....little bit anxious


Good luck tomorrow Laura, hope everything goes ok .. It's nearly double and like trying said it doesn't need to be 100% more 
What time are you in for your scan?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Laura good luck for today. Xx

Amy Great news!! Not too much longer and it will go quick from then.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. ATM got 4th scan tomorrow but i was a bit worried about how many follies and there growth, they said they were doing better yesterday but I'm worried there may not be enough. How many follies/eggs did anyone else get and what size do they have to get too?? Hopefully EC still Monday.

Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> ATM got 4th scan tomorrow but i was a bit worried about how many follies and there growth, they said they were doing better yesterday but I'm worried there may not be enough. How many follies/eggs did anyone else get and what size do they have to get too?? Hopefully EC still Monday.
> Xxx


Everyone is different but with me 
Scan 1 = 11 but only 6 round 6-8mm others were smaller 
Scan2 = 12 some around 14-12mm others 10-8mm
Scan 3 = 12 but only 8 are a good size others are still small
Scan 4 = 8 at 14mm,2 at 13mm, 1 at 10mm, 4 at 9mm
Scan 5 = 16 all above 14mm, 1 at 28mm,1 at 24mm, 1 at 24mm,3 at 22mm, 2 at 20mm,1 at 19mm, 1 at 18mm,1 at 17mm,3 at 16mm,1 at 15mm,2 at 14mm

Clinic told me anything above 14mm should have a mature egg

I got 13 eggs at EC

Hope this helps


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Just a quick update - level hasn't quite doubled - was 215 on Monday and today it is 395. Off for a scan tomorrow....little bit anxious


Hope everything was ok at your scan hun


----------



## dingle123

Thanks everyday and everyone else 

I knew at 5 weeks it was too early to see anything exciting but was very appreciative of the reassurance from the consultant. They could see one sac which was exactly where it should be and growing nicely. They did mention a potential second sac but couldn't quite make it out so we'll know more @ the next scan on the 29th. Apparently I'm also producing plenty of natural progesterone which is good.

*Sarah* - struggling to remember but I do recall I had nothing of consequence till the 4th scan...I bet that is the case for you. In fact I think most of us on here seemed to go to ec after the 4th scan. Lots of luck xxx


----------



## shenagh1

See Laura we told you it's normal,   ing now that you have two the bubbas on board xx

Sarah I had pretty much a steady rise in my follies and then my final scan before EC they shot up in size and quantity and I got 18 and from the 9 I received 6of them made it to blast!! So they were awesome quality too... The nurses do know what their talking about and they won't let u go ahead if they are unsure x

Afm-had to have a scan today at 9w5d after twisting my back :-/ and it showed the baby wriggling away it was really weird as it was facing outward so we could see its wee belly and eyes!!! Surreal .... Another scan in a week and half or so then the big 12w one lucky for us our old fertility clinic scans me anytime for free (probably because I was there sooo long) lol xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> I knew at 5 weeks it was too early to see anything exciting but was very appreciative of the reassurance from the consultant. They could see one sac which was exactly where it should be and growing nicely. They did mention a potential second sac but couldn't quite make it out so we'll know more @ the next scan on the 29th. Apparently I'm also producing plenty of natural progesterone which is good.


Thats great news hun glad  is were it should be


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news Laura!!  

Quick question, 

I'm on day 13 of pill went toilet earlier and there was light brown discharge (like end of period). Sorry for TMI. Is that normal? Did anyone else get it? I've just emailed them x


----------



## everydayisagift

Had a call from OD nurse this afternoon I am to start pill on day 2 of AF like last time 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not be late this time 

Other lady is already on the pill which is good


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

When is it due? I got email back apparently the brown discharge is common but I am to monitor it. X


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> When is it due? I got email back apparently the brown discharge is common but I am to monitor it. X


Well the 30th will be 32day so going for that day but can you remember what happened last time my af before treatment it was 52days late which was brought on my drugs 

i dont want that to happy again


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks for reassurance girls, sound pretty similar to lot of you at min, so just gotta be patient and wait for tomorrow. Hopefully EC on Monday. Do you get totaly knocked out for EC? 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Can I ask a question,

If pill scan is 25th they want me to start spray 31st. Pill packet ends 26th so will I stop pill then too have another period or not? If so does your period have to turn up before you can start spray x


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> Do you get totaly knocked out for EC?


Yes unless they is a reason not to


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Can I ask a question,
> 
> If pill scan is 25th they want me to start spray 31st. Pill packet ends 26th so will I stop pill then too have another period or not? If so does your period have to turn up before you can start spray x


I took my last pill the day after my pill scan and the same day i starting sniffing I had a bleed 6 days of sniffing which was the day before starting injections


----------



## Journey99

*Sarah* Yes they use GA for EC unless your GP has advised otherwise then it would be by sedation. I was only knocked out for 15 minutes! I remember looking at the clock before I went under and when I came too I looked at the clock and thought they either found no eggs or something when wrong and it was being postponed lol And I felt full of beans after like I had had the worlds best power nap. Then after they bring up your food you pre order and after that you go home. I called it Hotel Lister because it was nicer than a lot of hotels I've stayed in. They use Molton Brown toiletries in their bathrooms (DH took all the little travel ones as a souvenir haha)


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Can I ask a question,
> 
> If pill scan is 25th they want me to start spray 31st. Pill packet ends 26th so will I stop pill then too have another period or not? If so does your period have to turn up before you can start spray x


Hi Amy

I was told to carry on taking the pill without a break until pill scan, which for me is the day before i am due to start sniffing .... they requested I get 2 packets to ensure I had enough


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> Thanks everyday and everyone else
> 
> I knew at 5 weeks it was too early to see anything exciting but was very appreciative of the reassurance from the consultant. They could see one sac which was exactly where it should be and growing nicely. They did mention a potential second sac but couldn't quite make it out so we'll know more @ the next scan on the 29th. Apparently I'm also producing plenty of natural progesterone which is good


Fantastic news Laura, really pleased for you and not long until you get your next scan! The EPU sound like they really have been fantastic and must of been such an experience to see the start of your little one(s) bet you can't wait for the next scan!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hahaha my friend from work who went there said exactly the same it was like a posh hotel! x



Journey99 said:


> *Sarah* Yes they use GA for EC unless your GP has advised otherwise then it would be by sedation. I was only knocked out for 15 minutes! I remember looking at the clock before I went under and when I came too I looked at the clock and thought they either found no eggs or something when wrong and it was being postponed lol And I felt full of beans after like I had had the worlds best power nap. Then after they bring up your food you pre order and after that you go home. I called it Hotel Lister because it was nicer than a lot of hotels I've stayed in. They use Molton Brown toiletries in their bathrooms (DH took all the little travel ones as a souvenir haha)


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i think me and you will be in the beds next to each other haha! x



Shellbee said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question,
> 
> If pill scan is 25th they want me to start spray 31st. Pill packet ends 26th so will I stop pill then too have another period or not? If so does your period have to turn up before you can start spray x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amy
> 
> I was told to carry on taking the pill without a break until pill scan, which for me is the day before i am due to start sniffing .... they requested I get 2 packets to ensure I had enough
Click to expand...


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> i think me and you will be in the beds next to each other haha! x


Think we definately be checking into the hotel lister on the same day if everything goes to plan 

Think we should get a discount from Minhas! 2 for 1


----------



## SarahScrafton

Journey99 said:


> *Sarah* Yes they use GA for EC unless your GP has advised otherwise then it would be by sedation. I was only knocked out for 15 minutes! I remember looking at the clock before I went under and when I came too I looked at the clock and thought they either found no eggs or something when wrong and it was being postponed lol And I felt full of beans after like I had had the worlds best power nap. Then after they bring up your food you pre order and after that you go home. I called it Hotel Lister because it was nicer than a lot of hotels I've stayed in. They use Molton Brown toiletries in their bathrooms (DH took all the little travel ones as a souvenir haha)


Sounds great lol! The only bit is the canular in hand, I'm dreading that!!! I know should be used to needles by now but not in the hand! Owch!

Amy I took my last pill the same day I started sniffing and had light bees for about 6 days

Xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

*bleed* stupid phone lol. X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

shell - hahaha would love that!

sarah - how long once you took last pill did you start bleeding?


----------



## SarahScrafton

amy_x said:


> shell - hahaha would love that!
> 
> sarah - how long once you took last pill did you start bleeding?


It wasn't for about 3 days, I was still bleeding a little on first scan after starting injections they said that was fine. I thought Stimms would stop bleeding. X


----------



## P4TP

I just made up my 225 menopur and lost some saline so used another one am I right in thinking I needed 1ml ?


----------



## Journey99

*Sarah* hopefully you get the posh eccentric anaesthetist as she was awesome and she doesn't do the cannula in the hand. She uses a butterfly needle in the arm like when they take blood and you don't feel a thing. Your face goes numb and by the time you tell her that you are out. 
If you don't get her when you meet your anaesthetist tell them you are scared of needles and ask for the gel so the nurses will put it on 30 minutes before.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Journey99 said:


> *Sarah* hopefully you get the posh eccentric anaesthetist as she was awesome and she doesn't do the cannula in the hand. She uses a butterfly needle in the arm like when they take blood and you don't feel a thing. Your face goes numb and by the time you tell her that you are out.
> If you don't get her when you meet your anaesthetist tell them you are scared of needles and ask for the gel so the nurses will put it on 30 minutes before.


Hope I do get her that would be great, getting used to the butterfly in my arm! Hope your well journey, love your pic, 2 growing nicely. X


----------



## SarahScrafton

P4TP said:


> I just made up my 225 menopur and lost some saline so used another one am I right in thinking I needed 1ml ?


Yes 1ml saline for 225 menopur, takes bit of fiddling to makes sure you get full ml out of bottle I found. Xx


----------



## Journey99

*PT4P* Did you lose the saline before or after mixing? If you lost some after don't dilute it with more just inject what is there. I always lost a teeny bit each time. If you lost some saline before you mixed just open a new one and draw some out.


----------



## P4TP

I lost some when opening it , before mixing. I had GA in my arm not my hand last time as they couldn't find a decent spot anywhere else I was out before I managed to count to 5 .


----------



## P4TP

Amy- I think you need to get some more pills, I had spotting on and off when on microgynon 30 , apparently it is a side effect of that pill .


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's what I'm on microgynon 30. It's not red blood more like light brown discharge x


----------



## P4TP

I had exactly the same x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Glad I'm not the only one xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Girls I'm bleeding now proper red blood! Help I'm panicking! Lister now closed till Monday! X


----------



## P4TP

Are you still taking the pill ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

yeah im on day 14 of it, started taking it 6th oct.

i called emergency line the lady called annette then called me back. apparently its called breakthough bleeding and can happen. now its turnt to red blood i have to monitor it. if it gets heavier i have to call first thing tomorrow and i will have to go in for scan before thursday. i think its going to get heavier as i have the pull down feeling you get when your on period and my back has started to ache. they said im to continue to take it x


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

Hi all, hope you don't mind me barricading the page. Out of curiosity, has anyone else started DR synarel on cd1? Most people say they started cd21? I'm booked in to have a scan and start stimms on cd8 Confused much... maybe its to match mine and the other lady's cycle? I'm feeling all jittery loool


----------



## cocobella

Hi Jem,
I started DR on CD1 too. Was really worried about it to start with but did lots of reading (as you do  ) and it is just the same as starting on CD1 in terms of effectiveness. Just means you have AF at the start rather than later. AF went on for ages though which is totally normal but be prepared! It probably means your lady is ready now any cycles are matched by chance so don't have to do the pill etc. I was due to start stimming on CD8 like you but ended up waiting ages on synarel as my recipient didn't get AF as expected. I would have done if it had all gone to plan though so don't worry what you are doing is totally normal and will end up quicker which is great. Any more questions ask away


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*cocbella*
I think I starter synarel only 3 days before stimms

*amy*
I had a bleeding while on pills on and off all the time 
then was quite hard for me to spot AF


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

It stopped late last night now it's just come back again   X


----------



## cocobella

Try not to worry as sure it will be sorted out without you having to put back dates and stuff.x


----------



## Donna82

I bled on the pill too, was told by my clinic it was fine as my lining needed to be as thin as possible for start of treatment x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Fingers crossed its a good thing lol x


----------



## Donna82

Have you spoke to clinic Hun? 

Honestly I was mortified when I stared bleeding thinking everything was going wrong but was told its fine and everything worked brilliant and I got my bfp x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah last night they said monitor it. Then someone called me back again this morning I said it ha gone back light brown they said good if anything changes call them again. Went toilet hour ago was red blood but only for a wipe (sorry tmi) then was gone again. The nurse said its break through bleeding. I am hoping it don't push dates back etc ill be gutted x


----------



## Donna82

I'm sure it will all be fine Hun x


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

Thanks cocobella that has reassured me greatly. For someone who is absolutely petrified of blood tests/needles (passing out, screaming, crying) I can't wait to start stimming. Its crazy. This treatment malarkey is turning me   . One minute I'm laughing hysterically    the next I'm a moody cow    My poor DH... I've put him and the Xbox in the spare room for a few weeks looool.


----------



## cocobella

Ha ha I was exactly the same. Used to faint all the time with blood tests and all things medical but all this has well and truely got me over that. Fainted after my first menopur injection then got a bit dizzy after the second and after that was fine! Amazing what having a goal can do  
Was also very up and down with moods. Luckily I live on my own so nobody else had to put up with me.  
Good luck with the next part of treatment!


----------



## SarahScrafton

That's me all done! Drug free tomorrow and EC Tues  

Hope everyone is good and enjoying the weekend.

Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Congrats Sarah - lots of luck for Tuesday


----------



## Shellbee

SarahScrafton said:


> That's me all done! Drug free tomorrow and EC Tues
> 
> Hope everyone is good and enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Xxx


Enjoy your drug free day sarahscrafton, and good luck for EC on Tuesday with lots of lovely eggies for you and your recipient


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi everyone just wandering if i could jump in for a bit of info  

ive just completed an egg share with liverpool in september unfortunatly it was a bfn for me they did collect 22 eggs 11 each , out of our 11 9 fertilised 5 made it to blasty but only 1 made it all the way to transfer 
, it was my 2nd fresh ivf i have also had a fet 

at my follow up my consultant suggested changing something such as using another clinic but with him as hes based in nantwich but uses liverpool , chester , manchester , london etc anyway this got me thinking and im now looking at changing all together and lister is looking pretty good from what ive read , ive just called and left a message now the wait ..

i have my amh its 18.3pmol/L not sure about my fsh all other tests are clear , dh sample is good , im 34 should meet all the criteria bmi is normal etc however my consultant at the moment suggested my next cycle it would be worth trying a scratch of the womb and also some low dose steriods and intrillipids possibly humira to ( i dont really wanna take that one though ) just on the off chance theres an immune issue (ive had 2 children previously by ex hubby dd 14yrs ds 12yrs ) i have had major surgery since then and a kidney removed i was also sterilised , my body does reject things like earing etc i cant have my ears pierced they just push out heal over so i dont mind trying the intrillipids and steriods ..

does anyone know or had experiance and being excepted with lister for egg share and having any of this treatment for themselves ? any advice welcome


----------



## dingle123

I don't have any experience with the treatments they have recommended but wanted to wish you lots of luck


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks dingle 123 congratulations on ur BFP   , im just hoping they ring back today so i can ask them and praying they say yes shouldnt be a problem or im considering having another go without immune treatment (the treatment is unbeievably expensive ) and if that doesnt work then try immunes just want to jump straight bk in , we had decided last time was the last but after bfn decided we just cant stop yet dont feel ready to give up , lister is a 3 hour drive but seems like it could be worth it with success rates and good feedback about them that ive read


----------



## dingle123

Their success rates really are excellent so well worthy the travel. I didn't realise people travelled so far - another lady on a different lister thread travelled up from Plymouth!

Hope they come back to you very soon re a hour initial consultation. Xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

I travel from the North East about 6 hour drive each way for us! I don't know anything about treatment they have recommended but just wanted to wish you luck. And I would defiantly say Lister is worth the travel, everyone is really friendly. And excellent success rates. 

Dingle - thank you, hope your feeling well and bubba is nice and settled now. Xx
Shellbee thank you I'm    I have enough to share! Xx

Xx


----------



## dingle123

Blimey Sarah! Are you staying over tomorrow and waiting for et?


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks dingle123 fingers crossed   x
wow sarahcrafton i thought 3 hours each way seemed a long way but 6 wow im hoping they get bk to me soon im excited about the possibility of a fresh start if we can go ahead and try the immune treatment for myself then fab if not im willing to try again without as ive not been tested for immune issues anyway   x


----------



## SarahScrafton

I know I'm   but we do crazy things when we want something so much. Yes we've been staying just out side London for these 2 weeks and just travelling in when we need too. It's been quite nice not having to do housework and work!   but if I needed to do it all again I would do the same, I can't recommend Lister highly enough they have been brilliant. 

Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

i think we all go slightly mad during all this me and dh just had a weekend down london got back yesterday decided we needed to blast out some stress and disapointment at thorpe park looking at the rides i think i really am   the drive wasnt too bad so im not too worried just need dh put in for his driving test and pass as im the driver (no presure on him    )  good idea sarah staying close by must have lowered stress good luck for tomoz    x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*Sarah*
Good luck! Hope you gonna have many good quality eggs


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hospital called me they spoke to Lizzy they not happy with bleeding and want me in tomorrow afternoon for scan and maybe go for other scan again on Thursday. Will see once ive been tomorrow if i need to go thursday. Dont know if this means It might start quicker now? Injection training is tomorrow too now x


----------



## dingle123

I think you'll be starting earlier.....also going into the lister and actually talking to the nurses will give you some reassurance re the bleeding this weekend xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hopefully! I will do. What does your lining have to be how thin? X


----------



## cocobella

I think it is below 4mm but I could be wrong. Try not to worry I really think it will be fine.x


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy goodluck hun im sure everything will be ok  

just heard bk from lister they said there shouldnt be any problems for me to egg share with them and try intripipid and steriod immune treatment all i have to do is make an appointment to have my amh etc redone as its been over 3 months and go and see there dr that specilises in immune issues this smile is not moving today x


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Hospital called me they spoke to Lizzy they not happy with bleeding and want me in tomorrow afternoon for scan and maybe go for other scan again on Thursday. Will see once ive been tomorrow if i need to go thursday. Dont know if this means It might start quicker now? Injection training is tomorrow too now x


Good luck tomorrow Amy, hope everything is ok with you scan

Welcome goingcrazy78, no experience of the treatment they have tecommended for you but .. good news on your initial call with the lister sounds promising. When do you have your appointment


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks shell   just hoping nothing's gone wrong x


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Thanks shell  just hoping nothing's gone wrong x


I'm sure it hasn't and you will be fine ... break through bleeding is common on the pill, I got it loads when I was first on the pill to treat my endo, when I spoke to my consultant about it then they said it just takes some people a few months on it for your body to get used to it and settle down. What time are you there tomorrow? Let us know how you get on


----------



## dingle123

goingcrazy78 said:


> amy goodluck hun im sure everything will be ok
> 
> just heard bk from lister they said there shouldnt be any problems for me to egg share with them and try intripipid and steriod immune treatment all i have to do is make an appointment to have my amh etc redone as its been over 3 months and go and see there dr that specilises in immune issues this smile is not moving today x


Great news! Really pleased for you


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks everyone me and dh have decided to defo travel to lister all the positives out weigh the traveling now we are just trying to decide if we should make the appointment for bloods for ny next period in around 2 weeks as they said i need them between days 3 to 5 or to wait a little bit as we dont really want to be on the immune treatment over xmas as im not sure how it will affect me but so excited hat im not sure i can wait that long i just want to get back on the horse so to speak hubby on the other hand is the voice of reason saying how busy and sressfull xmas is already and he wants me to be relaxed hate to admit he has a point  . 

good luck and fingers crossed to everybody else and thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## everydayisagift

goingcrazy78 said:


> hi everyone just wandering if i could jump in for a bit of info
> 
> ive just completed an egg share with liverpool in september unfortunatly it was a bfn for me they did collect 22 eggs 11 each , out of our 11 9 fertilised 5 made it to blasty but only 1 made it all the way to transfer
> , it was my 2nd fresh ivf i have also had a fet
> 
> at my follow up my consultant suggested changing something such as using another clinic but with him as hes based in nantwich but uses liverpool , chester , manchester , london etc anyway this got me thinking and im now looking at changing all together and lister is looking pretty good from what ive read , ive just called and left a message now the wait ..
> 
> i have my amh its 18.3pmol/L not sure about my fsh all other tests are clear , dh sample is good , im 34 should meet all the criteria bmi is normal etc however my consultant at the moment suggested my next cycle it would be worth trying a scratch of the womb and also some low dose steriods and intrillipids possibly humira to ( i dont really wanna take that one though ) just on the off chance theres an immune issue (ive had 2 children previously by ex hubby dd 14yrs ds 12yrs ) i have had major surgery since then and a kidney removed i was also sterilised , my body does reject things like earing etc i cant have my ears pierced they just push out heal over so i dont mind trying the intrillipids and steriods ..
> 
> does anyone know or had experiance and being excepted with lister for egg share and having any of this treatment for themselves ? any advice welcome


How many cycles have you


----------



## dingle123

Thinking of you today *Sarah* - lots of good luck 

*Amy* - good luck for scan and injection training xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

everydayisagift  ive had 2 ivf cycles and one fet nurse that rang yesterday told me to ring and make an appointment for my bloods and first consultation so im presuming it isnt a problem my amh is good and response to stimmulation and egg quality is good so we cant figure out why we get bfn


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you love 



dingle123 said:


> Thinking of you today *Sarah* - lots of good luck
> 
> *Amy* - good luck for scan and injection training xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

goingcrazy78 said:


> everydayisagift ive had 2 ivf cycles and one fet nurse that rang yesterday told me to ring and make an appointment for my bloods and first consultation so im presuming it isnt a problem my amh is good and response to stimmulation and egg quality is good so we cant figure out why we get bfn


That's good news cause I thought 3 failed cycles were a no go for egg sharing but every person's info is looking at different


----------



## goingcrazy78

everydayisagift i thought the same im not sure if it means 3 fresh cycles though , i have sent an email today to them to double check i can book the appointment as i dont want to waste there time , it does say in the notes they sent me that if youve had 3 failed cycles you maybe turned down it doesnt say you will be so ive emailed all my background and asked them to double check , probebly will think ima right pain in the rear   but best to be sure and not waste there appointments if its a problem , hoping the nurse was right and its ok  



hope everyone whos had appointments and treatments today has got on well , luck to all


----------



## dingle123

*Amy* - how did it go!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Lining as thin as should be loads of follicles on ovaries! Expecting lots of eggs. All good now waiting to see nurses with dates etc x


----------



## SarahScrafton

dingle123 said:


> Thinking of you today *Sarah* - lots of good luck
> 
> *Amy* - good luck for scan and injection training xxx


Dingle Thank you! X

Amy hope everything went well today. X

After checking in at "Hotel Lister" I'm now back resting at hotel and I'm delighted to say we got total of 17 eggs! I cannot belive it! Fingers crossed for tomorrow. 
Today was first real thought for what my recipient must be going through on day like today, we are waiting to see how many eggs we got but she is doing exactly the same! And I'm over the moon that she got 8 and am praying for her too.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's great Sarah! Well done you x


----------



## goingcrazy78

well done amy fingers crossed for lots of eggs  

sarah wow welldone amazing wishing u all the luck in the world


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> After checking in at "Hotel Lister" I'm now back resting at hotel and I'm delighted to say we got total of 17 eggs! I cannot belive it! Fingers crossed for tomorrow.
> Today was first real thought for what my recipient must be going through on day like today, we are waiting to see how many eggs we got but she is doing exactly the same! And I'm over the moon that she got 8 and am praying for her too.


WOW thats great news hun


----------



## dingle123

17! Well done *Sarah* - how are you feeling? Hope you get the fertilisation call very soon xxx

*Amy* - all sounds good


----------



## SarahScrafton

dingle123 said:


> 17! Well done *Sarah* - how are you feeling? Hope you get the fertilisation call very soon xxx
> 
> Surprisingly feeling good, I expected to be in but if pain but nothing yet, may come after pain killers wear off! Had but of trouble with canular after requesting it in my arm it didn't work, they were asking if I was sleepy I was saying no lol so had to go in hand, then don't even remeber going through the doors. Woke up and had lovely meal whilst watching but of This Morning! Think the said I will get call about 11 tomorrow.
> Thank you everyone for good wishes.
> 
> Xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Sarah* Snap! I got 17 eggs too. Fingers crossed they are all getting jiggy tonight. It's funny all through my treatment one of my biggest concerns was my recipient. When I was told I might not get enough to share I immediately agreed to donate all knowing I could make more. I couldn't let her down so when I got 17 eggs I was so pleased she got a good crop to play with. And in the end we both got our BFP!

*Goingcrazy78* Welcome!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Journey99 said:


> *Sarah* Snap! I got 17 eggs too. Fingers crossed they are all getting jiggy tonight. It's funny all through my treatment one of my biggest concerns was my recipient. When I was told I might not get enough to share I immediately agreed to donate all knowing I could make more. I couldn't let her down so when I got 17 eggs I was so pleased she got a good crop to play with. And in the end we both got our BFP!
> 
> *Goingcrazy78* Welcome!


OMG that's like reading my mind, we also decided to give recipients our eggs after we got told we may not have enough! I am delighted that she got 8! I hope my story carries on to be like yours  Did you have 3 or 5 day transfer? Xx


----------



## Journey99

I had a 3 day transfer.  Of my 9 only 5 were mature (they obviously gave me all the immature ones not that I care now haha).  Of that only 3 fertilised and on day 3 two were perfect Grade 1 eight cell embies and the third went a bit weird.  That morning it was only 3 cells but before egg transfer it was 14 cells!  By day 3 they should be no more than 8 cells they said so there was obviously something genetically wrong with that embie.  So they transferred our two perfect ones and they both took!  After we left DH said I wish we would have had the 14 cell one transferred and when I asked why he said "it probably would have had super powers"   Men   but you gotta love them!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Finally home! Scan all good!

Got all my drugs and kit bag house looks like a chemist haha! 
Got all my plan. Last pill this Saturday and start synarel Saturday too. Then 150 menopur on Wednesday 7th November. Egg collection 19-21st November. First scan 12th November. All starting to feel real now.

If no call by tomorrow 6pm as recipent in tomorrow then all going to plan.

Was upset when waiting for drugs, manager is a nasty piece of work called her to tell her first scan and she said I can't go too many staff on annual leave. I burst out crying! Put phone down on her. Lizzy was leaving came over to see me. I might get signed off week before now I don't need the stress as my scans will be Monday Wednesday and Friday of that week x


----------



## Shellbee

amy_x said:


> Finally home! Scan all good!
> 
> Got all my drugs and kit bag house looks like a chemist haha!
> Got all my plan. Last pill this Saturday and start synarel Saturday too. Then 150 menopur on Wednesday 7th November. Egg collection 19-21st November. First scan 12th November. All starting to feel real now.
> 
> If no call by tomorrow 6pm as recipent in tomorrow then all going to plan.
> 
> Was upset when waiting for drugs, manager is a nasty piece of work called her to tell her first scan and she said I can't go too many staff on annual leave. I burst out crying! Put phone down on her. Lizzy was leaving came over to see me. I might get signed off week before now I don't need the stress as my scans will be Monday Wednesday and Friday of that week x


Hi Amy, glad your scan went ok, you just sniffing for a bit longer then? Think your EC dates are still the same? Great news that you are getting started, I should be sniffing a week tomorrow 

But what a rubbish way to end you day, with your manager being so unsupportive. Hope you manage to sort it out so you can get the time off or your GP will sign you off for longer


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*amy*
such a great news, perfect lining, a nice follicles' number. this's a very good beginning!

*sarah*
17 eggs 
wow - 
I had 16 and so far so good
I wish you the same


----------



## Shellbee

SarahScrafton said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of you today *Sarah* - lots of good luck
> 
> *Amy* - good luck for scan and injection training xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Dingle Thank you! X
> 
> Amy hope everything went well today. X
> 
> After checking in at "Hotel Lister" I'm now back resting at hotel and I'm delighted to say we got total of 17 eggs! I cannot belive it! Fingers crossed for tomorrow.
> Today was first real thought for what my recipient must be going through on day like today, we are waiting to see how many eggs we got but she is doing exactly the same! And I'm over the moon that she got 8 and am praying for her too.
Click to expand...

  congratulations Sarah really great numbers you and your receipent must be so pleased

Good luck for the call tomorrow, here's hoping a romantic night it the lab with some action afterwards!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah shell extra sniffing they wanna get me off the pill not agreeing we me lol.

Hopefully recipent is all ok Tomoz x


----------



## dingle123

*Amy* - your boss sounds awful - don't blame you contemplating getting signed off. Exciting times for you and *Shelbee*!!!

Hope everyone else is ok - *everyday* - any sign of AF?

*trying* - are you going to wait or will you have another scan tomorrow?

Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I know I'll see what she says tomorrow if she's a prat ill just say ok. Then ill get note from the 12th for 4 weeks x


----------



## Shellbee

dingle123 said:


> *Amy* - your boss sounds awful - don't blame you contemplating getting signed off. Exciting times for you and *Shelbee*!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok - *everyday* - any sign of AF?
> 
> *trying* - are you going to wait or will you have another scan tomorrow?
> 
> Xxx


Hi Laura, it still seems ages away! Then I took my last pill from packet one and hubby pointed out that EC should be in 4 weeks tomorrow ... Hope it moves quickly now just feel in limbo, no patience is my problem!

How are you doing? Hope bubba (s) not causin you any more panic attacks, bet you can't wait until your scan next week


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

What's your dates again shell? I hope the next 4 weeks fly for us.

This pill has give me hormone imbalance the nurse said that would explain the bleeding, head aches, weight gain, spotty face and crying at everything lol x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *everyday* - any sign of AF?


Its due 30th Oct but the amount of stress i have at the min its going to be late and will end up having to wait till next year


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*amy*
I was having all of these symptoms and actually still have a spotty face, very strange for me as I'm not used to have a problem with my skin

*dingle*
I haven't decided yet.I'm going tomorrow to do one more beta hcg (as required by my EPU) and by Thursday I should call my EPU to check what is going on. Hopefully everything will be fine and they will do another scan on Saturday. 
I am so impatient and I'm considering to do a private scan tomorrow. I need to check if is safe to do a scan every couple of days 

I'm so confused at the moment as I watched 6 weeks scan videos on youtube and I found that is so easy to do not see yolk sack and baby if radiologist is not looking for it specifically.
I had a very bad nausea in the morning, glad that the worst came before my breakfast. I was so tired that I had to have a nap and that become a day's pattern for me.
Then is hard for me to believe that there are no babies inside, although I know that everything might happen.

How are you?
Do you have any symptoms?
Do you know about your recipient?
Huge  for you hun.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*dingle*
I read about ultrasound and I decided to wait till Saturday.
If you are interested and want to know about a thermal effect read http://www.centrus.com.br/DiplomaFMF/SeriesFMF/doppler/capitulos-html/chapter_02.htm
to get a better understanding and a good point of view further research is needed


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

It is awful! Each day a new spot lol x


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> *dingle*
> I read about ultrasound and I decided to wait till Saturday.
> If you are interested and want to know about a thermal effect read http://www.centrus.com.br/DiplomaFMF/SeriesFMF/doppler/capitulos-html/chapter_02.htm
> to get a better understanding and a good point of view further research is needed


Will definitely check this out - thank you! 5 days till my next scan, tick tock, tick tock...

My nausea has disappeared which worries me - it was constant last week. DP says I should be grateful! My other symptoms: itchy skin all over, exhausted - I can't wait for bedtime each night! I also have really bad skin which is not like me. What about you?

I haven't asked about my recipient - have you? Xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks ladies,

Well I've been up since the crack of dawn! It's going to be a long morning waiting for the call! 

Amy/Shellbee - hope the nxt 4 weeks fly past for you both. I know once I started DRing the weeks flew. Xx

Trying - thank you, fingers crossed for today although hcg numbers are looking good. Are you just at a local EPU? We're they ok seeing you even though you have been treated at lister? If I'm lucky enough to get that far I would have to use local one but was unsure how they would be. X

Journey - your right they are   but gotta love them! I'm hoping for a 3 day transfer as I really want to putting back in. Although if we did get to 5 day and had a few I would be pleading with the for 2! Proberly would be a no but worth a try if we got to that stage. Xx

Everyday/Dingle - hope you are both well. Xx

Did anyone do anything to prepare themselves for ET? I've stopped drinking milk now and using hot water bottle, but anymore tips would be great.

Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Sarah - my local EPU have been amazing and didn't seem to care I'd previously been under the lister. I've had two hcg tests , an appointment with a consultant and an internal, a scan at 5 weeks and am back next Monday for another! EPU is a 10 min walk from my hous so a lot easier than trekking into Chelsea. Deffo check yours out.

I don't think I did anything in particular before ET....I did have a few glasses of wine  

Loads of luck for the call xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*sarah*
I went to my local EPU cause of the pain in my left side
they took into consideration my previous msc, ivf

otherwise I'll book a private scan as Lister is very expensive

*dingle*
I have a nausea every day, I'm very tired and sleepy almost a whole day, my skin looks horrible and I have a huge appetite what keeps my belly growing

I'm going to ask about my recipient outcome in January or just before christmas. and you?


----------



## dingle123

*trying* - I'm still undecided if I want to know re my recipient...


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks girls.

I'll defo check out my local EPU if we get to that, if not my GP has been amazing I'm sure she would be willing to do hcg.

Oh dingle I was wondering if I could have a sneaky glass! May just have to as hopefully no more for 9 months!

Hope sickness/tiredness wears off for you both soon and become those blooming/radiant ladies we appetnlty turn into!  

Xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

I got the call! Thank god it was earlier suspense was killing me! 
Out of my 9 -
8 were mature
6 fertilised normally!!
Provisionally booked in for ET on Friday but may be suday   

Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Sarah !!   x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*Sarah*
6 - I keep my fingers crossed for you! I bet you will have a ET on Sunday


----------



## shenagh1

Afternoon all!! Well I did what I thought I never would I emailed to find out about my recipient.... She's also pregnant and very happy too... Makes me feel all glowy inside lol x

have had the worst migraine ever since going bk to work

Dingle how r u feeling?

Sarah that's great news sounds promising! 

ED hope ur ok and fx for the witch showing on time xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Donna82

That's great Shenagh....

I also found out my recipient was pregnant too, I was really pleased it worked for us both x


----------



## goingcrazy78

congratulations all lets hope all this good news keeps going  

just had an email back from lister after my query regarding egg share and the fact ive had 2 fresh ivfs and 1 fet all 3 were bfn and they said they would still love to see me for consultation about egg share woooo woooo just gonna make the call now


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah that's great news shenagh and going crazy. 

Was told yesterday by nurses to start along pregnacare. Took first one today x


----------



## goingcrazy78

got my first appointment on the 9th of november ooohhh excited gotta be up early though to be there by 9am


----------



## SarahScrafton

tryingsecondtime said:


> *Sarah*
> 6 - I keep my fingers crossed for you! I bet you will have a ET on Sunday


Thanks trying, I see you had a 5 day tranfer. How many fertilised? Did you just have 1 or 2 put back in?

Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I had 8 eggs collected, 6 mature and 5 fertilised
all 5 were great at day 3 and on day 5 one of them wasn't strong enough, 3 were great and one was a day behind others

Two early blasto were transferred early in the morning on day 5

Good luck


----------



## SarahScrafton

tryingsecondtime said:


> I had 8 eggs collected, 6 mature and 5 fertilised
> all 5 were great at day 3 and on day 5 one of them wasn't strong enough, 3 were great and one was a day behind others
> 
> Two early blasto were transferred early in the morning on day 5
> 
> Good luck


Thank you, if I get to blast I'm hoping they will let me have 2 put back but coz of age i guess it may be a no but a bit of pleading won't hurt! 

Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Sarah I had 6 make it to blast and they wouldn't let me put more than one back they said in someone younger you may think u have a better chance but it only increasing by a few percent and at that u have a higher risk of one twin hurting the others nutrition but she did say ultimately it was up to me but they only usually take the chance with women in their 30's however that's only what I was told, I chose one blast as I didn't want to diminish its chance of blooming and BECAUSE of my age my frozen embies r ready and waiting and I have time to leave a year or two in between them, I would love to b having twins right now but my dh and I both agreed one was ultimately better than two but like I said everyone's own choice xx


----------



## dingle123

^ one is all it takes


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* It took me a while to work up the courage to ask about my recipient. I wasn't sure I wanted/needed to know. I didn't know how I would feel if it didn't work, I would feel like I let her down. I also worried that if it worked for her and not me would I feel resent. But finding out made me feel so good that I helped. To be honest I hardly think about my recipient anymore. I know all is good with her and I did my part. But of course throughout my life I will always at times think about her.

*Sarah* great news!!! I'm not sure they would allow to blasts as you are under 30. I didn't have to argue because I'm a dinosaur roooooaaaarrrr


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

Hi all
Started stimming on Monday night. I've turned into worzel gummidge since dr'ing!! ..I'm  talking gobbledygook,tongue tied and unable to string my sentences. My energy levels are zilch and My chocolate addiction is getting out of hand.  I'm going to see if the doc will sign me off work; I'm a social worker working with parents who abuse themselves and/or maltreat their children... Sod's law hey


I've got a scan to check if the stimms are doing their job this Friday... I'm feeling positive about things for both me and recipient. I really hope it works for both of us.


Anyone else have any crazy symptoms/ side effects?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I have been like this just from pill dreading how ill be once I start sniffing on Saturday. I'm going to get signed off work not sure when. My first scan 12th nov, EC around 19-21 nov. I might get signed off from 12th.

How did first injection go?! I am so scared of needles was shaking yesterday on my injection training trying to draw it up lol x


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> I haven't decided yet.I'm going tomorrow to do one more beta hcg (as required by my EPU) and by Thursday I should call my EPU to check what is going on. Hopefully everything will be fine and they will do another scan on Saturday.
> I am so impatient and I'm considering to do a private scan tomorrow. I need to check if is safe to do a scan every couple of days
> 
> I'm so confused at the moment as I watched 6 weeks scan videos on youtube and I found that is so easy to do not see yolk sack and baby if radiologist is not looking for it specifically.
> I had a very bad nausea in the morning, glad that the worst came before my breakfast. I was so tired that I had to have a nap and that become a day's pattern for me.
> Then is hard for me to believe that there are no babies inside, although I know that everything might happen.


Not sure if i have missed posts but i just wanted to know why you are so worried ? How comes you have had so many HCG tests? 
Going on them tests i wouldn't have thought a early scan would be needed ! Try and relax hun x


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> I got the call! Thank god it was earlier suspense was killing me!
> Out of my 9 -
> 8 were mature
> 6 fertilised normally!!
> Provisionally booked in for ET on Friday but may be suday


Great news hun x


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Afternoon all!! Well I did what I thought I never would I emailed to find out about my recipient.... She's also pregnant and very happy too... Makes me feel all glowy inside lol x


What did you say ?

I think its easier to find out if you got a good result yourself I said to my DF we would only find out if it worked and after the 12 wk scan If the next cycle works then i will find out about both cycles then If its another BFN then i wont find out about either


----------



## everydayisagift

goingcrazy78 said:


> just had an email back from lister after my query regarding egg share and the fact ive had 2 fresh ivfs and 1 fet all 3 were bfn and they said they would still love to see me for consultation about egg share woooo woooo just gonna make the call now


Thats great news hun


----------



## shenagh1

ED I decided I was only ever oing to ask if it worked for me as well... So when asking about progesterone I just slipped in would they mind me asking about my recipient as I would love the thought of everything being right for her too and got an email back this morning to say she is indeed a very happy woman as is now pregnant and some on ice for siblings so I was happy with that xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Manager said I can't go appointments unless I change day explained I can't as I've started treatment she said sorry you cannot go then. We are now getting GP to sign me off with stress from that week for a month so by time I go back ill know if it worked or not 

I had to bite tongue. I said I am going through this as I'm desperate for baby she said that's not my fault is it. 

Don't wanna repeat what hubby mum nan and aunt called her!! X


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Manager said I can't go appointments unless I change day explained I can't as I've started treatment she said sorry you cannot go then. We are now getting GP to sign me off with stress from that week for a month so by time I go back ill know if it worked or not
> 
> I had to bite tongue. I said I am going through this as I'm desperate for baby she said that's not my fault is it.
> 
> Don't wanna repeat what hubby mum nan and aunt called her!! X


OMG Amy surely she can't get away with saying that


----------



## P4TP

Amy - what a cow ! I know how you feel i can only take three days holiday And still not sure whether i will be' in for collection in monday or tuesday therefore i am guessing it will be' a three day transfer And i will be' back in thursday or friday so trying to work out what days to take ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No not even allowed it as annual leave as too many people off already plus I have none left all gone till January when we get new lot. 

I offered to make time up that I am gone for appointments she said no again. I have no choice but to get signed off she's saying I can't go. My aunt thinks its come type of discrimination that I'm entitled to go not to get paid but just to go but as unpaid.

So annoying as hubby boss brilliant with it all! Pays him lets him go no probs. mine on other hand lol x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday

I did some of them privately and I went to EPU cause of pain 
they clasified my case as Pregnancy of Uknown Localisation (based on my scan)
they asked me to do hcg tests and come back on Saturday to do one more scan
one of EPU member told me today that they worry cause my hcg results are linked to singleton pregnancy, not twin and as they saw small two (probably) sacks they need to exclude ectopic pregnancy
ufff

amy

I'm sorry that you have such a bad supervisor with no empathy


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No swimmers today  

Trying again Tuesday and Friday next week x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

good luck amy. Your DH swimmers are totally unpredictable


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks   I know so annoying! He has to do them every Tuesday and Friday afternoons now until EC plus 2 samples on the day. They want as much as poss to pick out best ones x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Thanks  I know so annoying! He has to do them every Tuesday and Friday afternoons now until EC plus 2 samples on the day. They want as much as poss to pick out best ones x


His keeping himself busy !


----------



## Shellbee

Amy:: Sorry to hear nothing yesterday, but you have a few more weeks yet, and always Minhas to go in and get them! 

Your boss sounds awful, taking the month off sounds like the best thing for you, plus she will really regret it when she looses you for a week instead of a few hours 

Good luck for sniffing tomorrow 


Trying:: hope everything is ok on Saturday at the EPU  

Sarah:: Bit late but congrats on the fert rates, hope your embies are dividing nicely 

Hope all the rest of you you lovely ladies are ok


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks shell  

Bet you are excited for Tuesday?! Not long now for us both x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Morning all

Shellbee thank you

Amy your boss sounds awful, your doing the right thing signing off

Hope everyone else is well

Well no ET for me this morning all 6 of our embies are doing great so Sunday ET for us  

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Woohoo Sarah great news love   xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*Sarah*


----------



## dingle123

Sarah - great news - enjoy your last days before being PUPO!

trying - lots of luck for tomorrow  

Amy - hope next week is better for   xxx

Shellbee - not long now! You must be super excited

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Journey99

yeah Sarah!!!!!!


----------



## shenagh1

Woohoo Sarah!!! :-D


----------



## Shellbee

congrats Sarah that's great news 

Laura:: Yep will be glad to get in on Tuesday for my scan, it still seems ages away! Book in for accupuncture for sunday to try it and see if it helps undo some of the damage some hellish weeks at work have caused ... Hope you are ok, think its Monday you have your scan?? 

Amy:: I know it's gone so slowly thou! Bet you can't wait to start tomorrow, hopefully I be joining you on Wednesday with the sniffing 

Have a great weekend all


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Shell - can't wait but bit worried what I'm gonna be like never put nothing up my nose!  
Never used nasal spray. Does it hit the back of your throat and taste funny girls? I gotta do 1 sniff up each nostril per 12 hours. I chose 9am and 9pm. Hopefully EC will be around same time shell  x


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* I won't lie the nasal spray will run down the back of your throat and will taste horrible. For me I found a glass of milk after helped get rid of the taste. It doesn't last long. The sniffing is easy. Maybe go buy a saline nasal spray from the chemist and do a couple practice runs with that. Just remember to inhale the same time as you spray.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I imagined it wouldn't taste nice. Yeah nurse said that. 

I never realised you sniffed when doing injections haha I thought u gave up that once u started injections how wrong was I lol x


----------



## Journey99

Well you do go down to one sniff twice a day once you start injections.  Also I found I was terribly moody and miserable when doing my 2 sniffs a day but as soon as I went down to 1 sniff I was back to my semi-normal self.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Also question girls,

I'm not back in for scan now till 12th November (5 days after I start injections) 

I have no scan whilst I am just sniffing is that right?? X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Ref: sniffing. I was sniffing twice a day till end of stimms to prevent OHSS


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I'm going tomorrow with my DD do see her grandparents. I'll be back 7th November.
Good luck ladies and


----------



## Journey99

I started sniffing then had my baseline scan after my period.  My first scan after injections was 7 days later.  Then I had scans every other day until EC.


----------



## dingle123

I constantly worried that I wasn't sniffing enough because I didn't find it too horrible. It did get worse towards the end because apparently it starts to irritate your nose.

I HATED sniffing purely becaus it made me a psychotic b*tch - just ask Angela  

Menopur is your friend, Amy. I bloody loved that stuff - really evened out my moods


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

Hi all. 
Sniffing isn't so bad it's the hot flushes looool. I'm on 2 sniffs a day and continuing with the 2 sniffs now im doing the menopur injections too. i have pcos so its to prevent ohss. 


I had my first stimming scan today ( 5th day of stims) and i have lots of follies which are growing slowly. Apparently normal for pcos ladies so I shall remain positive and visualise them growing this weekend in time for my next scan and bloods. The nurse said shed call me back this evening if my bloods came back too low but no phone call yippee!!!




    Keep up the positive vibe 
, lots of baby dust to all of us and our recipients!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oh great cant wait sounds I'm in for a right ride! Hubby will love the mood swings haha x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

First spray done! Was heaving once it hit the back of my throat lol.

New kitchens just shown up can hardly move in my house lol x


----------



## everydayisagift

Bloody GP's Grrrrrr I am CD29 today and went back to doctors on thur to ask for the pill AGAIN and why am i have problems getting it !!!!!!!!!

Dont need this STRESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellbee

Amy:: Glad your first one went ok, I'm not looking forward to sniffing would rather inject! Hope you get the new kitchen in soon no doubt you be screaming about that when the sniffing takes hold   I had similar drugs before before and was lucky with mood swings (or hubby didn't dare tell me for fear of death) but god the hot sweats were lighting up my face every 2 mins! I hope I get on ok this time also 

Everyday:: Sorry your GP is being a pain, I have spare pills if you want to PM me and I can send them to you?? Not sure if you need them sooner tho ... Can lister get a prescription over to you? Good luck hope they sort it out for
You 

Hope everyone is enjoying the cold weekend ... I so wish I could hibernate in winter


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Shell - it's freezing I haven't moved today lol. Kitchen getting started Monday but house is mess n boxes everywhere now lol. Be worth in end.

I was scared of spray don't wanna put things up my house. Just warning you Taste is awful thought I was gonna be sick lol. Dreading doing it again 9pm! I now have alarm on my phone to do it everyday lol.
It knocked me out this afternoon slept 4.15-6.15! 

Hope everyone having great weekend can't wait for X factor  the hubs treating me to KFC as we have no kitchen lol x


----------



## dingle123

Amy - congrats - first day under your belt! Looking forward to you moving to injections and scanning to count the follies - then it gets really exciting! 

KFC mhhhhh it's my dirty little indulgence!   - off to cook dinner and settle down for X Factor. Have got a large bag of chocolate buttons to shove down my throat for the half hour periods when I actually don't feel sick!


----------



## Shellbee

Xfactor and KFC sounds lovely Amy... And Laura finishing off with chocolate buttons (sniffs as looking at the rather boring apple next to me   .... Must have some chocolate here somewhere! ! ) 

Yeah I don't like the idea of putting it up my nose, but more what happens if I don't get enough of it comes out??   only 4 more sleeps and I will know exactly what you mean (hopefully nothing at scan delays anything) good luck for 9pm 

I had to go out today in the cold, but curled up now on the sofa with my two furbabies as hot water bottle replacements! 

Laura:: Hope the feeling sick isn't too bad, but guessing in someways it must be reassuring for you after the scare you trouble bubba gave you 

Who are you routing for on the Xfactor? I like James and Ella is good... I was a bit sad to see Caroline go but mainly because of her failed IVF story


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Injections in 10 days or so scared of them too lol. No pain no gain I suppose! Hopefully be worth it in the end

Looking forward to hear how you get on with your scan shell and get all your dates etc  
When's you recipent in do you know? Mine was in day after but I didn't get a call so it was all going too plan.

Haha leaving now to get KFC, we got loads of choc indoors too haha 

I lile Jahmene, I felt sorry for Caroline too I liked her coz of ivf story x


----------



## Shellbee

They didn't tell me when my recipient was in, just know she had a conference she had to move - should they have told me? I should start sniffing on Wednesday then stimms from the 7th, EC 21st hopefully!! Will see what happens on Tuesday 

Sure you will be fine with injections like you say we all just got to remember why we doing this 

I'm not sure about Jahmene , he has an amazing voice but just not sure 

Enjoy your KFC


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ask at your injection training on Tuesday. She might of been in before you.

We should be exactly the same really. My injections 7th too. I have scan 12th.

Looking forward to hearing what happens on Tuesday  

I also like Ella and jade x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

2nd sniff done  - this is vile


----------



## Shellbee

My first scan should be the 12th also, maybe see you there  

Well done on sniff 2.. Maybe mints or something would help? I sure hope something does


----------



## P4TP

Just thought my times for sniffing and injecting will change tomorrow as although the clocks go back my plan hs to stay the same , anyone else thought of that ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I never thought of that! I'm still gonna continue 9am and 9pm as I've only done it today as it will really be 10 so not like its over dose lol x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Did the sniffing effect anyone's sleep? I kept waking up last night and having weird dreams? Never normally have this! X


----------



## dingle123

I had very weird dreams too


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

The weird dreams I can do but the waking up every half hour will kill me  . 

I'm now dying of thirst constantly too!  

How you feeling excited for Tomoz  X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck for ET today Sarah! Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Shellbee

Quick question ladies.. I'm overreacting I know but best to check so wanted your opinion .... I have woken up this morning with a blister on my lip which no doubt will be a cold sore/ infection following reaction to me new lip balm .... do you think it will affect treatment? I don't think it will stop it but don't know and panicking now  it will take ages to go as I am allergic to the cream so can't treat it! 

Sarah:: Good luck for ET tomorrow are you going for 1 or 2? 

Laura :: Good luck for your scan 

Amy:: Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks ladies

I'm hoping for two but we'll see 

Shellbee I suffer with coldsores too and cream always makes them bigger so last time I read up about it and I used ice directly on it till it melted do this every hour till feels like going down. Apperently it kills the nerve endings in it and one won't come back in that spot again. Worked for me so far, shouldn't think it will effect treatment. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Shell - I reckon you be fine no probs! It's could be the stress of treatment, body does funny things!

Sarah - put your foot down   I want 2 back too if I have 2 make that stage! Your only year older than me so I'm interested to see what they say. What time you in? How many made it to blast? You freezing any? X


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks Sarah got the ice cubes in the freezer now! 

Like Amy I will be interested to see what they say to you about 2 embies going back in, I'm the same age as you so no doubt would get the same speech! What time you in today? 

Amy, thanks Hun yes it's definatley stress but from work not treatment, it was meant to be quite now but some idiot got rid off all our staff an now I need a head count of 4 and have only me   told em not keepin this up past Tuesday so sort yourself out!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I know how you feel with work don't need it on top of all this! 

You gonna get signed off? I can't wait to just relax and not have no more stress! X


----------



## SarahScrafton

All done

Amy/Shellbee went in at 9.30, weird going there at that tone on a Sunday It was like a ghost town! 
I got 2 perfect embies back in! He was really lovely asked me how many and then give us the pros and cons and asked us again, he said he was just there to advise and would support us whatever decision we made. 
Just a waiting game now   

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Fingers crossed for you   

Hopefully we get to put two back aswell! Did you have any left to freeze? Xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thank you, yes we had 3 to freeze and one way al little behind so leaving it till tomorrow. Xx


----------



## dingle123

Sarah - congrats on being PUPO!! Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Congratulations on bring PUPO sarah also great news on the frosties


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's brilliant! You must be so excited   x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thank you girls

It's hard not to get excited but I know it's going to be a long 9 days, going to try at last till OTD! Havnt bought any tests yet just so I can't be tempted!!!  
Dingle Tomorrow is the day! Good luck Hun. X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i know i wont last til OTD lol. 

i have a good feeling about you sarah! they seem like strong embies  

laura cant wait to hear your good news tomoz


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck today Laura    . Xxxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hope your scan goes ok today Laura


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies

Thank you all for the good wishes! Scan went well - one flickering heartbeat seen! They have booked me for another scan in 2 weeks.

*Sarah* - are you back to work? Hope you manage to keep busy - roll on OTD!

*Amy* - how's crazy dreams! Any other side effects?

*everyday* - any sign of AF yet?

*Shelbee* - not long now for you!

Xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Dingle great news hun!   I'm lucky enought only to work part time so not back till Thursday, arrived home last night so relaxing and catching up on tv! 

Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

sarah congratulations on being PUPO sending lots of sticky vibes  
dingle fantastic news hun  
good luck to everyone else keep thinging postitive  
recieved my pack now and posted bk my registration form just got to finish filling in the rest and put into order paperwork from past treatments and tests then just wait for af hope it arrives in time to have my bloods at my appointment on the 9th


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah Laura that is fantastic! 

Spoke to liZzy don't need scan now till the 12th they are happy with me to go til then x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Scan went well - one flickering heartbeat seen! They have booked me for another scan in 2 weeks.
> *everyday* - any sign of AF yet?


Great news hun so so happy for you

No sign  CD31 today - Its that time again where i count the days


----------



## Shellbee

Laura Hun what fantastic news on your scan it must have been amazing and only 2 more weeks until you see your bubba again ....... I know not long now for me! Hopefully everything goes ok tomorrow then only 1 more sleep until I start sniffing! (And then maybe no more sleeps if I am unlucky like Amy) 

Everyday what a nightmare that AF hasn't shown up, fingers crossed she shows her face for you soon 

Goingcrazy good news you are on your way, hope AF shows up on time for your bloods 

Amy ... Will see you at the lister on the 12th then (hopefully!)  

Right must get on with this form ... Why is it when asked to describe yourself you suddenly can't think of a single thing to write I know my life is pretty quite but cmon! Lol! 

Have a nice evening ladies


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahaha that made me laugh you not be sleeping like me lol

Let me know what happens Tomoz so funny we exactly the same time


I still not done that form shell. All others I completed and the took off me. Gotta take the donor one back to my first scan don't panic if you don't finish it x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck today shell  let us know what happens. 

Is it this morning or afternoon? X


----------



## P4TP

Getting kind of scared egg collection is tomorrow !


----------



## dingle123

Oh is it tomorrow! You will be fine, promise 

*Amy* - hope hubby did well today, bless him xx

*Shelbee* - how did it go?

Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Afternoon all, hope you are ok

Appointment was at 9 Amy then 12 for dummy ET, so just got home now 

Got to go back for another scan on 7th as my lining was 6 and they wanted it to be below 5, they think it will be ok then and will start stimms on schedule (here's hoping!) follies still looked a good number (23 I think) she did warn me it tends to be when you have higher numbers that they start slowly and then move quickly later on, still start sniffing tomorrow and got all my drugs now 

Dummy ET went great and will have no problems so no damage by scar tissue and she just put me at a weird angle to get round my retro verted uterus ... 

Fingers crossed next scan is ok

I'm off to chill and see what delights is on the afternoon telly, we absolutely knackered!


----------



## everydayisagift

Well today was the date I gave the clinic that my AF would be due 

CD32 

And no sign of it yet 

What would you do leave contacting the clinic till next week and see if it shows 

Or email clinic asking what's the LATEST it can show so that I can still go ahead with treatment before Xmas


----------



## Shellbee

P4TP said:


> Getting kind of scared egg collection is tomorrow !


Good luck  sure you will be fine, fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs for you and your receipent


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah *shell* that's great. U start with the rotten taste tomorrow lol.

Hopefully will all be good on 7th.

*Everyday* period hope turns up soon

. *AFM* - period came today as I took last pill Saturday morning. Also No sperm again today. Try again Friday if no joy looks like could be the operation to get it out. But he will keep doing them everyday Tuesday and Friday till EC


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Everyday, personally I would email them to both keep them updated and so I knew if realistically I would get to complete treatment this year, but that's just my personal choice so I could have a plan b ready 

Fingers crossed AF shows up soon 

Hi Amy, sorry no swimmers today but you a a few more weeks until EC to keep trying


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah he will just keep trying. I've updated Mary Minhas PA so she is aware. She said keep her updated every week with how much they have etc. 


What drugs they put u on? X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Amy 

I am on Syranrel, 2 sprays twice a day. For stimms I am starting on 150 menopur

How you finding sniffing now? You still getting weird dreams?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Same as me then. 

No weird dreams stopped but I've had a lot of broken sleep. Waking up 2-3 times in the night. Never had that before. What time you doing the syranel? I do 9am and 9pm x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

How did first sniff go shell? X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Amy, thanks for asking 

Did it at 9am, was originally going for 7am an 7pm so I could do the first one just before I left home for work but decided didn't want to get up that early at weekend  

Went ok, first I worried I hadn't done it right and (sorry disgusting) that it ran out, I didn't taste anything and then a few minutes later I was heaving! Know exactly what you mean now! Apple juice soon got rid tho 

How are you doing? Have you managed to sort things out with your boss or still having to be signed off sick? 

P4TP:: hope EC went ok for you today


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah I do mine 9 and 9 incase lay in weekend lol. 

I was exact same thought not to bad few minutes later gagging the taste is vile but its not as bad as was now getting use to it.

Nope still being funny so I'm getting signed off from next Thursday 8th.

What u doing about work? U getting signed off at all?

P4TP - how did EC go? How many eggs? X


----------



## P4TP

I got 11 eggs the whole experience was fine slight stomach and backache but nothing major , looking forward to my call tomorrow to say how many fertilised .

Amy- you get used to the taste I also made sure I had a drink of something afterwards , sorry to hear your boss is still being funny really annoys me how people think this isn't as important as being pregnant, how are they going to cope then , they can't legally stop u then .

She'll bee- nice to hear everything is progressing , I didn't always get the taste .


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Well done P4TP 

Let us know once you get call today x


I know nothing they can do to me then. Some people have no heart x


----------



## dingle123

Amy - is hubby off again to the lister? If so hope it goes well xx


----------



## dingle123

P4TP - well done!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Nope done one Tuesday blank again. Back again tomorrow now. They now making him do rapid ejaculation. Basically everyday apart from day before. It's a technique they use guess they know what they are on about lol x


----------



## P4TP

7 out of the 9 fertilised over night so provisionally booked in for Saturday at 12.40 .


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Brilliant!

I thought you got 11? Or do u mean u got 11 after you gave recipent hers x


----------



## P4TP

Only nine of mine were mature x


----------



## everydayisagift

Sorry not bee around much trying to keep myself busy

*Sarah* - Great new on having 2 grade 1 embies put back and even better having some frozen ones on ice

*Laura* - great news on your scan and that you get to have another one very soon you have a great EPU there

*Going crazy* - Hope your AF turns up on time for your appointment on the 9th

*Amy & Shellbee* - Not long now until you are on the stimms train How are you feeling on the DRing ? Its nice to have treatment at the same time

*P4TP* - Great news on 11 eggs collected (did you not have 6 for yourself ?) Im loss sorry

Hope all the yummy mummy to be are doing well 

My AF turned up today  I am so happy something is going my way for once I am to start pill 2morrow (THANK-YOU DONNA) and pill scan is booked for 13th Nov


----------



## Donna82

No problem Hun......  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

P4tp - ah so you got like 20 eggs?! Well done you! Hopefully they make it to blast so will be Monday 

Everyday - good that it turned up! All moving again for you  I'm feeling ok ish very tired keep waking up randomly middle of the night. Never had that before! First injection on Wednesday ahhh!

Hope everyone good ! Friday tomorrow   x


----------



## Shellbee

Everyday, great news that AF showed her face and you can get started now 

Dring is erm, ok .. Just glad to get started really and hoping my scan on the 7th is ok and lining ok so I can start stimms. 

Amy hope you ok hun, I woke up at 2am this morning and was still wide awake at 5am so was not happy when alarm went off for work. I struggle to sleep anyway but never like that. It's all worth ! 

Hi to everyone else S x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Shell - must be this spray.   I woke up 3.11 went back to sleep 4.30 then woke up 6.30 and just got up haha. Are you getting use to taste now?  My lining was 4mm but they said the rest will shed on bleed. I took last pill Saturday morning came on Tuesday. Should be off by Sunday hopefully. Starting to get worried about Wednesday night now lol x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hope everyone is well.  

I'm using all my strength not to test early, getting hard now! 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

I got a faint line @ 6dp5dt.....just sayin'.....


----------



## SarahScrafton

Dingle you are a bad influence!   what tests did you use? 

Xx


----------



## Donna82

I got a bfp 6dp5dt using a 1st response test x


----------



## dingle123

Same as Donna - 1st Response!

I really miss testing!

<---- weirdo


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ill be sh1tting myself when I do that test incase I get bad result!

Sarah are you going to do it x


----------



## Journey99

Tsk tsk ladies! Don't be a bad influence on Sarah!  Sarah you can hold out!!  

I admit I tested 2 days early but that's because I thought AF had arrived and just needed to know it was over.  But otherwise I would have waited until test day.  Something about a smug little plastic stick telling me I'm not pregnant just really winds me up lol  I'd rather just get AF.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Im a bit scared too!! But I may give in a do one in the morning! 

Xx


----------



## dingle123




----------



## Journey99

I think you should wait until Sunday as it's a very special day   hehe it's my bday


----------



## dingle123

HHahah


----------



## SarahScrafton

Ok may hold out till Sunday! Hehe xx


----------



## dingle123

How many days post transfer are you tomorrow?


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> Hope everyone is well.
> I'm using all my strength not to test early, getting hard now!





dingle123 said:


> I got a faint line @ 6dp5dt.....just sayin'.....





Donna82 said:


> I got a bfp 6dp5dt using a 1st response test x


My first round i tested 8dp3dt using a CBD and got 1-2 wks pregnant tested again on OTD and got 2-3 wks pregnant

Good luck hun x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck if testing today Sarah! Hoping for a   for you x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Ladies did you use the early response one that test 6 days early? How faint was you line? 

Xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

dingle123 said:


> How many days post transfer are you tomorrow?


Im 6dp5dt today xx


----------



## dingle123

My line was practically invisible @ 6dp5dt....had to squint, hold it up to the light etc...

When I look at it now I feel silly but it really gave me hope. Fingers crossed Sarah xxxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

I was starting to panic! I did a normal 1st response one ( said from 1st day of missed period) and that was BFN but relised I didn't get the early one (6 days before period) did that one and got very faint BFP so feel a little better. 

Dingle was it the early one you used? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah sounds like good news Sarah  x


----------



## cocobella

SarahScrafton said:


> I was starting to panic! I did a normal 1st response one ( said from 1st day of missed period) and that was BFN but relised I didn't get the early one (6 days before period) did that one and got very faint BFP so feel a little better.
> 
> Dingle was it the early one you used? X


I used the early one 5dp5dt and got a BFP. Like Dingle said it was very faint but there and got darker as the days went on. Sounds like great news


----------



## dingle123

SarahScrafton said:


> I was starting to panic! I did a normal 1st response one ( said from 1st day of missed period) and that was BFN but relised I didn't get the early one (6 days before period) did that one and got very faint BFP so feel a little better.
> 
> Dingle was it the early one you used? X


Early one, yep. Sounds good!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Phew! Feel loads better now. Thanks girls

Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Sounds like good news for you Sarah 

I have a quick question for you all, when you came off the pill and went onto DRing did you all get break through bleeding? How many days did it take for this after stopping the pill? 

They said I would get some and when that happens would reduce my lining to below 5 (it's 6) but I stopped the pill and so far nothing and my scan is on Tuesday, just hoping my lining reduced


----------



## Shellbee

Amy, just to say your man on xfactor Jahmene who I said last week I wasn't sure about ..... Well eatin my hat now! Wow he was awesome on tonight's show! 

Hope you are doing ok with the sniffing


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi shell

I came of pill Saturday 27th period came Tuesday 30th in afternoon. I should be off by tomorrow! Where mines different I'm not sure. I had break through bleeding when I was just on the pill. My lining was 4mm at pill scan but they said I will shed rest on the bleed. I haven't got a scan now till 12th November ( 5 days into stimms). I emailed lizzy but she said no need they are happy with me not needing to be seen til Then. If lining isn't thin enough shell can you not start stimms that night of the 7th? 

How is sniffing going? Sniffing ok with me now use to it. 

Yeah I'm watching it back now on sky plus he was the best tonight. He should win it! I went Blackheath fireworks tonight so Didnt see it till now x


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Amy 

Hope you enjoyed the fireworks, we haven't been to any this year 

Yeah, I should have only needed to go back on the 12th also but because lining is over 5 they needed me to go for another scan, if its still not reduced on Tuesday then no I won't be able to start stimms. They said it would all be fine because would shed during my bleed but have had nothing so far and to be honest I don't think I will when I was on similar drugs to induce menopause to treat endo they said I would bleed for a few weeks at the start but I got nothing ......... Glad you are doing ok with sniffing, I am doing ok except for the headache that arrived yesterday that won't go away!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Morning shell. 


Ah no that's not good. When did you take last pill? My period came Tuesday but red blood didn't start till Wednesday. I really hope you can start Wednesday so we can do it together. So basically is it just a waiting game now til your period comes? 

I got headache first couple of days with it then it stopped x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sarah - Did u do another test today? X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Amy, I stopped the pill on Tuesday 
I'm back at the lister for a scan on Tuesday so will see what my lining is like then 

Yeah I hope I can start on time also ... Still will find out Tuesday


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Girls.. I'm panicking 

Was meant to do spray at 9am. But took hubby football left phone at home with alarm on and completely forgot! Remembered 10.25! Will it be ok? I'm hour snd 25 mins out x


----------



## cocobella

Don't worry, I was late quite a few times with mine with no problems. When I started sniffing I was at work so was doing 7 and 7 but when it was the summer holidays I changed to to 8.30 with no problems.x


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Amy, sure it's fine like cocobella said, and I'm sure many people have been a bit late with no impact

I think you just have to do it 12 hours apart, so maybe you need to do tonight's at a later time? Not sure though 

Sorry not much help really so just sending   and calming thoughts!


----------



## SarahScrafton

amy_x said:


> Sarah - Did u do another test today? X


Not today, going to try and hold out now only few more days.

Hope everyone is well.

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'll just do it again later tonight and re start tomorrow

Ah Sarah must be so nerve racking! I will be shaking when I do mine.

Good luck for when u do it. Sounds like its worked  x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Well couldn't wait till tomorrow so decided to do another test, (used one called answer quick and easy) and it was still very faint so went and bought an predictor (4 day early test) and still very faint so I'm panicking now! I just got a sinking feeling its not worked. 
What tests did you ladies use on OTD? I can't get in to doctors for blood test till week today! 

Sorry about down post, hope everyone is doing well. 

Xx


----------



## saroly76

Hi Sarah 
Don't get too stressed on how dark the line is. Any line is a positive and a false positive is very unlikely. 
Xx


----------



## Journey99

*Sarah* I didn't bother with hcg as I believe it cause unnecessary stress. My line was never super dark either and I did 3 different tests. The way I looked at it was an hcg test wasn't going to keep me pregnant and if the levels didn't compare to someone else I'd panic. Maybe it's twins. I read that HPTs are designed to pick up small traces of hcg therefore if your levels are high your line will be faint. Maybe it's twins


----------



## Donna82

Sarah.....

I used 1st response, they are the best ones as they pick up lower levels of hcg.

I got faint lines for weeks but am now 16 weeks.

I agree with journey, I would bother with hcg bloods as all they do is cause more unnessessary worry ( ask Dingle ) x


----------



## dingle123

On OTD we used 1st Response and Clear Blue Digital. The line didn't get really dark for days after that.

Don't bother with hcg. I wish I listened to Journey and Donna. It caused no end of stress and worry (and lack of sleep)

xxxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks ladies

I'm going to get a Clearblue digital for the morning and see what that says, I'm just having really down day now! I was just so sure it would work with having really good grade blasts.  

Do you have to let Lister know the result on OTD? 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

It HAS worked!!!!!  

It's really hard to take it in and believe....that's how I felt (and still do)

I think yes, you're supposed to let the lister know xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> Well couldn't wait till tomorrow so decided to do another test, (used one called answer quick and easy) and it was still very faint so went and bought an predictor (4 day early test) and still very faint so I'm panicking now! I just got a sinking feeling its not worked.
> What tests did you ladies use on OTD? I can't get in to doctors for blood test till week today!
> 
> Sorry about down post, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Xx


I hate any test that shows you lines have always used a CBD in my first cycle i got 1-2 wks testing early and 2-3 wks on OTD 
Saying that a BFP line is a line so Congrats hun


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Sarah sounds like its worked x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck for tomorrow *Shell*! Let us know how you get on. any sign of period? hopefully you can start injecting wednesday night too!

Also good luck tomorrow *Sarah* for OTD! Its good news  x


----------



## Journey99

dingle123 said:


> It HAS worked!!!!!
> 
> It's really hard to take it in and believe....that's how I felt (and still do)
> 
> I think yes, you're supposed to let the lister know xxx


^^^^ I'm 22 weeks and some days it still doesn't seem real. It's actually kind of fun when you forget for a second then try and roll on your tummy and remember why you can't lol.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

journey - did you find out what you are having? xx


----------



## Journey99

Hi Amy!  Scan is on Wednesday. I've had a little word with baby B.  since I've been buying boy and girl stuff I need to know now if I have to return the girl stuff.  So I told baby B if they don't open their legs this time he/she will have a very pink wardrobe regardless lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahaha! So is baby A a girl? Bet you can't wait! X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Amy, hope you are doing ok... My AF showed up Sunday night yay! So hoping that lining is reduced enough by Wednesday for my scan. I hope they let me start stimms on Wed, how you feeling about starting? 

Hi Journey, its so a little girl keeping her dignity! Good luck for
Your scan 

Hi Sarah, good luck for OTD tomorrow but sounds good with your last couple
Of tests 

Hey Laura, hope you are bubba doing ok 

Does anyone know what the lister will use instead of synarel if you have a reaction to it? Do you think it would delay treatment? I have lumps and a rash everywhere   especially on my stomach, I'm willing to put up with it but gonna get them to check, especially as most recent lump is swelling on my neck .... Just call me lumpy!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Wooohooooo  that's good news hopefully it's ok. Is your scan tomorrow or Wednesday? My memory is like a sieve at the mo! 

Scared for Wednesday night my phobia of needles isn't helping lol. Hubby said he looking forward to it haha no pain no gain though! How about you? 

I've been fine on syranel apart from the taste lol. I've had couple of headaches and been more tired but no lumps. Spots but not lumps lol. Mention it if your in tomorrow if not call them coz it Dont sound right x


----------



## Journey99

Nope baby A is a boy But I've been so convinced its one of each I've been buying for both lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha sorry I re read that I'm so stupid at moment I'm blaming spray! Ah 1 of each be lovely. Got any names? X


----------



## Journey99

Nope we will have nameless children as we can't agree on anything lol. also I want a couple names picked out for each.  Then when they are born we can choose what best suits them.  I worry about naming the baby in uterine but when they arrive it won't seem right.  So we've told friends and family we won't be confirming names until birth.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi ladies!!!!

I was bursting this morning I'm soo soooo happy to say its BFP!!!

Thank you so much for all support over last few days. 

Xxxx


----------



## cocobella

Great news


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sarah!   Finger crossed for twins x



SarahScrafton said:


> Hi ladies!!!!
> 
> I was bursting this morning I'm soo soooo happy to say its BFP!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all support over last few days.
> 
> Xxxx


----------



## Donna82

Brilliant news Sarah..... Congratulations x


----------



## dingle123

Woooooohooooo


----------



## shenagh1

Girls sorry for the post crossing


Ladies, I'm in an awful panic here, my progesterone stopped on Saturday as I was 12 weeks, I got up this morning and have been bleeding a little and am spotting I rang my local ante natal clinic and am waiting to hear back but did any of you have this when coming off them? X


Oh and congrats to Sarah brilliant news x


----------



## dingle123

Hopefully Donna can advise - I think she stopped @ 9 weeks.

 xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> Hi ladies!!!!
> 
> I was bursting this morning I'm soo soooo happy to say its BFP!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all support over last few days.
> 
> Xxxx


Great news hun Did you use a cbd ?


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh....

I replied on the other thread.

Try not to worry Hun,your chances of miscarriage now are slim.

Just take it easy and give it a couple of days for your body to get used to not having the progesterone.

If the bleed gets worse and is constant and accompanied by pain go to local epu or a&e.

I'm sure all is fine Hun but understand its hard not to panic x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thank you ladies

Everyday - used cbd and first response just because I had one spare lol!

Shenagh - hope you get reassurance soon, try take it easy xx

It's made me think now when do I need to stop doing the progetorone? I've only got 3 days worth left  

Xx


----------



## Donna82

Sarah....

My clinic advised using till 12 weeks but I stopped at 9 as it was making me feel do crap x


----------



## dingle123

Sarah - I ran out just after I got my BFP. I casually asked my GP for a prescription, which she gave me. I was originally on 400mg twice a day but I've only been taking it once a day for the last week. 

At my very first scan they said they could see I was creating progesterone naturally - I think the pessary thing creates unnecessary hysteria!!!! I'm personally only taking it up to 12 weeks because my DP gets a bit hysterical about it!!!  

Maybe go see your GP? Xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Amy* - very excited for you re tomorrow!!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks lol. When do I have to start the pesseries I wasn't told? I have 3 boxes tho. 

Good news, Found very few more sperm and froze it  another one Friday to try and get more x


----------



## Journey99

Great news re:    Amy!

You start the pessaries the day after EC.  Then on ET day you need to make sure you use the back door.  After that it's personal preference.  I was deadset against the back door but they were so much cleaner than the front door.  The front door they leak and make your knickers a right mess.  The back door you just poop out what's left lol


----------



## joclh

Hi everyone, I am new to all of this! I have a pill scan booked for next week and will then start down reg nasal spray- what is that like? Can you feel it going down your throat or anything ( I am terrible with medicine, would much rather injections but I guess I have enough of them to look forward to over the next couple of weeks). I have prepared my husband and he has agreed to give me all the injections but from reading on here I don't think they will be too bad, is that true? Has anyone got any other advice for a first time IVF cycle and would you recommend acupuncture aswel? I have read mixed reviews! I am really hoping i am going to be lucky and get a bfp first time but i guess that is what everyone hopes for! Thanks xx


----------



## Journey99

*Joclh* Welcome! Hmm where to start. Firstly it's not nearly as bad as you anticipate...I promise you (from a needle phobe lol). The nasal spray is easy. I would suggest if you have never used nasal spray to go to the chemist and get a saline nasal spray (non medicinal) and practice a few times with that. I won't lie it doesn't taste nice. After your spray a couple minutes later it will run down the back of your throat. This is a good sign you got it where it needed to go. I found when that happened if I downed a big glass of milk it got rid of the taste, others prefer squash. Synarel was the easy part but for me made me a complete emotional wreck. One minute I was a total nightmare sow and the next I was crying for no reason. But once I started stims I found I was back to my old self again (I reduced to 1 spray twice a day during stims). The injections are pretty much painless (provided you don't accidently let go of the needle and have it bouncing in your skin haha and even that was only a slight sting). The needle is so fine you honestly can't feel it go in. Sometimes after you get a slight sting from the meds but as long as you do it slowly its really nothing. I did them myself as I liked having control and the idea of DH coming at me with a needle scared the bejeezus out of me. The first injection I thought I would rest the needle against my tummy then take a deep breath and push in. Well when I opened my eyes the needle had already gone in and I didn't feel a thing. 
I didn't bother with acupunture. There is no scientific proof it improves your odds. For most they say it relaxes them and so anything else you can do to stay relaxed will have the same effect on you emotionally. I tried my hardest to stay calm and relaxed. I told myself there was a 50/50 chance it would work and DH reminded me there was no medical reason for it not to work. Stay away from Dr Google because EVERYONE is different. Don't read into every little thing. I was told after 10 days into stimming I wouldn't likely get enough to share. But lo and behold the next week I got 17 eggs. So don't get discouraged if you are a slow responder. Most importantly rely heavily on fellow FF...even just coming on here and having a mini rant helped keep me sane. Best of luck xxxx


----------



## joclh

Wow journey 99, thanks for all of the advice, I will defiantly stock up on milk! So does the nasal spray feel a bit like when you go swimming and get water up your nose? 
Great to also hear that you could do the injections yourself..... I will have to work up to that!
Did you work during your treatment cycle? I have a client facing role and am thinking if I am going to be moody and tearful I should avoid booking meetings in my diary...... I don't think my clients ( or workmates) would know what to do if I started to cry, I know what you mean- I was the same on clomid, you just can't help it! I love working from home anyway!
Right now I am excited to be finally starting my treatment. Fingers and toes crossed! Xx


----------



## Journey99

*Joclh* No it's nothing like getting water up your nose. You don't really feel it that much which is why the running down the back of your throat is a reassurance you got it into your sinuses. Otherwise it would just run out your nose. Don't panic as small amounts will still drip out your nose. I put my head down for sniffing and as soon as I sniffed tilted my head back for 15 seconds or so.

I was the biggest baby when it came to needles prior to treatment so I believe if I could overcome my fear anyone can.

I was quite fortunate that my contract finished beginning of May and I started treatment end of May. We were in the process of moving abroad (ET was Sunday and flew out on the Friday!) so I was extremely preoccupied with that which was a good distraction. If I didn't have that I would have probably preferred work. If you have the opportunity to work from home I would definitely take it. I think not having to juggle a job with appointments helped ease my stress. I've seen so many people on here with unsupportive works. I didn't tell my employer I was going to do treatment. It was a very stressful job so I quit and decided to do a contract role for a couple months. I was very open with my boss there about my treatment as I had all my initial appointments and she was extremely supportive. Luckily though once I actually started I didnt have to worry about that. I know lots of ladies take the 2ww off and its really a personal choice. The first week I was so busy with goodbyes and final preparations for the big move I didn't have a chance to think about my treatment which was great. Once we arrived and settled after a couple days it was all I could think about. Luckily it was only 2 days before OTD that I went a bit stir crazy. So if you are a overthinker keep yourself busy as possible and maybe take off OTD just so you can have a day to not worry about work.

This is your first treatment I assume? It's oddly weird to get excited about getting your drugs or your little sharps bin lol What clinic are you going to?


----------



## joclh

I am at the lister. I have told my boss about my treatment and he has been great, said I can take as much time off as I like which is really nice!
Yes, this is my first IVF cycle and I know, how funny to look forward to a set of injections and everything that comes with them.
Obviously I don't my exact dates yet but all being well be going skiing about 5 days into the 2ww so that will give me something to look forward to and keep my mind occupied. I think skiing should be fine but I expect I will be told to give all the lovely hot tubs and saunas a miss but hopefully it will all be worth it!


----------



## dingle123

Lots of luck *joclh*!


----------



## Shellbee

Sarah on your BFP

Welcome Joclh

  great news on the swimmers Amy! 

Shenagh - hope you get some reassurance and that you resting up 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all having a nice evening


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls! We are pleased. Apparently if he produces what he did today I'm EC day he won't need microtese they will happily inject all them into eggs! 

Shell is scan tomorrow or was it today?  it's thin enough! Scared for tomorrow night now lol x


----------



## Shellbee

Amy, wow that really is great news, so pleased for you both     

My scan is today, so fingers crossed! 

Just think about what you doing it for and hopefully that will distract you from the needle   are you planning on doing it or you getting hubby to do it? 
I'm actually really exited to start the injections   the scary thing for me is that 2 weeks today is when EC and retrieval is scheduled for!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck today!

No way I have phobia hubby has to do it all. I can't even make it up

Mines scheduled for monday 19th she said I should only take 12 days but we will see. Earliest could be 17th and latest 23rd x


----------



## dingle123

*Shellbee* - good luck for scan today


----------



## P4TP

Joclh- you are not supposed to do anything that exerts yourself I.e not much more than walking . I would check with your clinic but they will probably tell you not to ski .


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Scared for tonight! Ahhhh  


Shell how'd it go? X


----------



## SarahScrafton

amy_x said:


> Scared for tonight! Ahhhh
> 
> Amy I was totally the same! Honestly I am so needle phobic it unbelivable, even people talking about them used to make me go white. My DH had to do mine and was terrified on first one, took about 20 mins of saying no I'm not ready before I would let him do it! Haha! But after the first one it fine, I even ended up doing couple myself as DH didn't get back from work in time!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I no I'm same! Lady who does at bloods at listers knows me now lol I cry and faint. 

Bet you can't believe BFP! Do u have to go for bloods or anything x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Haha she know me well too!

I was going to go for bloods but took journey and dingles advice not to worry over beta levels so just going to get a early scan in a couple of weeks

Xx


----------



## Journey99

*Sarah* I know the wait for the scan will feel even longer than the 2ww but don't bother booking in until you are 7 weeks. It's hit or miss if they see a heartbeat before then. I was 6w6d and they told me one baby wasn't viable as there was no heartbeat. Then at my next scan there they both were. It was only after when I saw the doctor she told me the notes stated there was a yolk and fetal pole. It was just too early to see a heartbeat.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I will let u no how all goes! I'm getting nervous now!

Shell how'd u get on?? X


----------



## SarahScrafton

Journey - yea I was thinking about 7 weeks, only 20 days, not that I'm counting!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hoping you get double trouble sarah  x


----------



## Shellbee

Evening lovely lister ladies  

Scan went great lining all gone ! So I am currently counting down until I get to do my injection, going to inject and sniff at the same time (well one after the other as might get a bit complicated!) .  Im so exited to do it strange person that I am  

Amy, good luck for yours. Good news on the early dates for EC, they told me it takes at least 14 days and couldn't give me a latest date as its impossible to tell so will see what happens on Monday at my next scan


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

so pleased for you!

50 mins to go im scared lol x


----------



## cocobella

amy_x said:


> so pleased for you!
> 
> 50 mins to go im scared lol x


Good luck! The first one is hard but after that it gets easier. Deep breath and go for it. Keep picturing the end result, that's the only way I managed it  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

All done. Little sting.

First one head came off only bit went in so we did it again! I could of killed him I was screaming ur so heavy handed! Hope we did right thing


----------



## Shellbee

Mine done also! Likewise stung a bit but think that was technique more than anything, put the needle in then hubby waiting I was like just do it will you! Said I would try tomorrow see if its better


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

we are on the road to EC now! hoping for us both to get BFP! would be great     !! x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Journey - did you find out the sex of other baby? 2 boys or one of each? X


----------



## Journey99

Well done Amy and Shelbee!!

Both babies were doing well (I fell down a flight of stairs last night so was worried).  Baby B is a girl!  So that's one of each.  She was pretty certain it's a girl but said she couldn't confirm 100% because it wasn't a clear view.  But she gave us pics of between their legs and it sure looks like girlie bits


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Journey, it must be so nice to be having one if each, and obviously at least now you don't have to decide which boy gets to wear pink! Hope you are ok after falling down the stairs


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ah journey that's great! That would be my dream come true. 

Hope your ok and didn't hurt yourself x


----------



## dingle123

Well done Amy and Shellbee!


----------



## dingle123

Woohooo one of each! Great news, *Journey* xxx


----------



## joclh

wow seems like everyone has had a bit of good news!
so pleased for Amy and Shellbee - good to know that the first injections weren't too bad, I start mine in about 2 weeks (fingers crossed)!
Journey, a girl and a boy, fantastic!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Laura & joclh x


----------



## Journey99

*joclh* I always say the anticipation and waiting is far worse then anything else. And once it starts it goes so fast.

Thanks all its pretty awesome to have one of each. Now there is no doubt in my mind that these two are it. My uterus will be closed for business by Feb 19th lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hahaha journey!!

its lovely you have one of each just the rows now of naming them lol x


----------



## Journey99

We actually have agreed on a boy and a girl name but I want a couple of each in case when they are born they don't suit.  So I refuse to commit until I've met them.  I told DH since i caved and agreed to find out the sexes he's not allowed to tell anyone the names.  And he's only allowed to tell people the sexes he's not to put it on his stupid ******** lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I just broke Down a bit. It hit me if this don't work I'm letting everyone down especially hubby. Will feel like its all my fault. I no it's hormones. But the thought of it not working is heartbreaking. Feel bit better now I had a cry.

Am I abnormal or did anyone else feel like this??   X


----------



## Journey99

Totally normal.  Seriously I had a few major breakdowns during treatment.  It's only normal.  I tried to put the negative thoughts out of my head and think as positively as I could.  But of course we all have our days.  Just before I started treatment my cousin announced she was pregnant after 2 months of trying.  The month before she had been crying as she didn't get pregnant the first month.  I wanted to smack her...we'd been trying over 3 years!  Pregnancy announcements  for me was the hardest because I felt like I would never get to do that.  I suppose that's why I didn't make a big deal about it when we announced.  I know people didn't know we were having problems and they were happy and wanted to share their happiness.  But I vowed to be a bit more tactful about it as you never know who is struggling.  I also cried numerous times for no reason.  Just all of a sudden burst into tears and when DH asked what was wrong all i could say was I don't know.     It's not easy but you are doing great! x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks for Reply journey   I'm glad I'm not going mad! I'm just praying this works for us the thought of it not breaks my heart x


----------



## dingle123

Amy - we've all been there: bursting into tears, shouting @ DP (ER, maybe just me!) - its completely natural considering the medication and the stress of it all. I really don't think you could have chosen a better clinic - look are all the success stories - you will be next!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I hope so Laura. I do think its worked for everyone else so why won't it me?! But then I think well its not guaranteed is it   I started again 10 minutes ago just managed to stop. I'm all over the place.

How you feeling x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

2nd needle done. Today stung more than yesterday. Little bit of blood today. Did left side today as did right yesterday x


----------



## Shellbee

Amy, know how you feel hun and its completely normal ( I hope) my DH thinks I am nuts, phoned him in tears today for no reason, then when he did my injection started laughing and couldn't stop  

I found the one tonight stung less, think I pinched a bit more and did it a bit higher up ... Finding the sniffing the worst, did it start to really irritate anyone else's nose? 

Still hopefully not many more! 

Anyone got any tips for growing follies? I'm trying to eat lots of chicken or fish, eggs, Brazil nuts, drink hot chocolate (hate milk and don't actually drink the stuff so this the best I could do) and keep hot water bottle on stomach 

Hope you all ok, Joclh 2 weeks will fly by hun soon be you doing this


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sounds the same as me I was in a right old state lol. 

Hate a whole bag of Brazil nuts today, has fish for tea, on second hot water bottle of the night, I'm gonna try drink tea and 2 litres of water a day.

I'm becoming a pro on drawing it up now   haha x


----------



## dingle123

Egg a day! Well, worked for me! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I will do that too  x


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks Laura, I started on an Egg a day a week before DR, then had to have a break and now trying again, I haven't eaten eggs or drunk milk in about 15yrs if not longer but everything says its great to boost quality of eggs so I am determined to eat them  

With your fert rates and BFP I'm 100% going to persevere!  

How are you doing?


----------



## dingle123

I was so sick of eggs after stimming - still am!

I'm doing ok - next scan is Tuesday which means I'll be almost 9 weeks. Hard to believe I'm actually pregnant - I had some nausea a while back but nothing since. In fact the only consistent symptom is itchy skin/scalp. I'm not enjoying this part of the pregnancy because you can't relax or enjoy - I'm sure most women feel the same. When is your next scan?

Lxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I had 3 eggs this morning for breakfast 

Ah I no must feel like a dream Laura.

My first stimms scan is Monday x


----------



## joclh

I quite like boiled eggs and glasses of milk so may as well start having more of them now. The days are going quickly for me. My pill scan is on Wednesday, do they give you all of the injections and medicines then or do they do that later? DH cant come to my appointment on Wednesday so if they do show me the injection technique then I will just have to teach him after, or be brave and do it myself!

I am very worried about the nasal spray. I know there is an injectable alternative, was this offered to anyone? I am probably crazy but the thought of a single daily injection seems better than sniffing stuff up my nose twice or three times a day! I thought sniffing caused headaches and the thought of it running down my throat and the horrible taste is really awful Vs an injection that may sting for a few minutes.


----------



## dingle123

*joclh* - it really isn't that awful - lot less fiddly than having to make up the injection mixture. I personally didn't like the mood swings it caused or the headaches (water helped with the headaches btw) but re the taste/and it going down the back of your throat - I really didn't think it was that much of a big deal. The bad taste lasts for, literally a few seconds.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Joclh - sniffing isn't that bad. First time is awful that taste but then you get use to it. I only got headaches at start then I was just emotional. I have needle phobia so I find needles much worse.

You will have injection training at pill scan too. Think nasal spray is only way x


----------



## joclh

did you have to do two sniffs per day or three?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I have been doing 2 in morning 9am ( one each nostril) then 2 evening 9pm (one each nostril) so 4 a day in total.

I have first follice scan Monday so I will see they might reduce it to 1 morning, 1 evening. I'm on syranel spray x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Wooohhh just nearly had a heartattck at the chemist! Asked Lister yesterday about cylogest and Annette said don't worry I'll send you prescription through the post, I thought great don't have to ask my GP, she failed to tell me that it would cost me £68!!! Luckily after quick phone call to GP she said she would do me a prescription. 

Hope everyone is well 

Xx


----------



## Donna82

Sarah.....

My clinic also failed to tell me once you get a BFP you have to pay for prescriptions. Like you I almost had a heart attack but Gp was very good and gave it to me as they agreed I was pregnant so shouldn't have to pay for it x


----------



## Journey99

I had no choice but to pay the money for the cyclogest. I actually was a bit brave and bought them before even finding out if I was pregnant as we were leaving that week for Canada and I knew it would be difficult and probably more expensive in Canada. I thought the 68 quid wasn't that bad considering I didn't pay for the IVF. I was 4 days short so ended up getting 4 days worth in Canada and it cost nearly 5 quid a day for them!!! And they were horrible. Like little skittles you had to put two up your narni twice a day...ugg. I wa ssoooooooooo glad to stop them!

*Joclh* The injectable D/R drugs come with just as many side effects so no benefit really. And sniffing is easy to maintain normal life. You go to the toilet if you are out and sniff...people think it's for a sinus infection. I've had to do it on the tube before haha. And as long as you drink 2-3 litres of water a day you shouldn't get any headaches. The only time I got headaches was on days I was out all day and forgot to drink water. The taste lasts seconds and just have a glass of milk or juice at the ready. i would take spraying over injections anyday! I'm telling you just go to the chemist and for a couple pounds get a saline mist nasal spray and practice and you will see how easy it is.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Haha journey the bullets are bad enough let alone 2 skittles! Yea when you think of it in whole cost of things it's not that bad, just shock wasnt expecting it lol!


----------



## Journey99

When I went to pick up my prescription the chemist asked if I was expecting it to be that much.  I said I had no idea how much it would be.  So he actually called another pharmacy to ask their price on it as he felt it was stupidly expensive.  When they confirmed the price he said "do you still want it?" I laughed and said yup I will probably need it.  You know it's expensive when the chemist thinks its overpriced lol.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I have 3 boxes of cyclogest already. Got them when I got all my drugs. Should I not have them then?? X


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* they give you enough to span the 2ww for free. After that you have to pay for them or get your GP to give you a prescription.


----------



## Shellbee

Aw Laura, not long until you get to see beanie again. Can't believe 9 weeks, it doesn't seem that long ago you were telling us your good news, bet it seems to be going slowly for you tho. Itchy scalp is a weird one, but my SIL had it she said she felt like she was goig to rip her scalp off with all the itching! 

Amy:: 3 Eggs, that's dedication! Hope you feeling ok today 

Joclh:: I'm on 2 sniffs twice per day same as Amy, and honestly it's not the favourite part of my day and spray irritates me, but as journey said its so much easier than injecting and you can do it anywhere (although not tried the tube yet!) ... On my pill scan they said DH had to be there for when she went though the consents?? 

£68 for a prescription wow ... Thanks for the warning ladies ... Best not send DH when we need ours coz he WILL have a heart attack (Mr complained at £9 for pregnace vits!) 

Hi to everyone have a nice Friday evening and weekend!


----------



## Journey99

*Shelbee* Your GP can prescribe them and then you just pay the nominal NHS prescription fee or it might be free as its pregnancy related...can't confirm. I didn't have time to go to my GP and get them before I left. Here (canada) we pay for all prescriptions and before my work medical kicked in I paid $80 (60 quid) for 2 weeks of anti-sickness tablets!!! I couldn't believe it. Luckily by the time I needed to refill my extended medical kicked in and it only cost me $4 (3 quid) for 2 months worth!!!


----------



## Donna82

Shelbee.....

Prescriptions are free if pregnant.... Gp can give you a form to apply for a maternity exemption certificate x


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> My pill scan is on Wednesday


I have my pill scan on Tue


----------



## Shellbee

Journey ouch that's expensive for 2 weeks of tiny anti sickness pills! 

Thanks Donna, loving your bump picture! Are you still planning on a surprise or you going to find out at
Your next scan? 

Hopefully we will need them free or not  

Joclh and everyday, good luck for pill scans, bet you too are going to be close in dates for your cycles 


Meant to ask before, when did you start to feel stimms? I keep getting like cramps an pains in my stomach, but then still bleeding a bit too but not all the time so a bit  confused if its working or its all in my head! Or of something wrong with still bleeding a bit  ... I think I just like to drive myself insane really! God know what 2WW will be like


----------



## Donna82

Shellbee.... 

We were going to have a surprise but we are seriously debating finding out as MIL took a turn for the worse today so would be nice to know so we can tell her incase the worst happens  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Donna* - sorry to hear about your MIL. 

*Shell* - feel tired today can't even be bothered to do anything at the mo been in pj all day lol lazy cow. I also have been feeling things especially middle of the night woke me up first night! Scared for Monday incase nothing has grown 

*Journey* - thanks for advice. I have a great GP I'm sure he will give me them no problem

*AFM* - 3rd injection done!  No blood today obv didn't hit vein. Little sting but getting use to it. Been hot water bottle on belly most of day. Ate 3 eggs at breakfast, chicken curry for tea, handful of Brazil nuts, lots of water and my pregnacare. Think I'm done for the day  lol x


----------



## Shellbee

Donna, Really sorry to hear about your MIL   

Amy, least its not just me then! Hope it means they are growing but they warned me would likely be slow to start so trying not to hope for too much, will see what happens Monday on my scan ......... I only managed 1 Egg, tuna for lunch, fish cakes for tea, plenty of water and 1 hot chocolate ! Got the hot water bottle on every night but usually only after 8 when I get home. .... I'm taking the pregnacare also, been on it about 2/3 months now, started Royal Jelly just before DR also which is meant to be good stuff ... Trying hard to eat healthy and lots of fruit but chocolate found its way in yesterday oops! 

Hope everyone else is going ok, have a lovely weekend


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies just had a quick read through glad everyones doing well  
had my appointment friday which went well arnt they lovely at the lister i was very impressed and they fitted everything in even though i was nearly an hour late thanks to getting stressed trying to find parking   i know now to allow time and go to battersea lol
so just to wait now for bloods and for them to find out if i can share with possitive mthfrs c677t gene mutation gosh i hope so should hear end of next week they said as i already have my chromasons and cysticfibrosis test from previous treatment so crossing everything now. 

have a fab weekend everyone heres praying the good news continues


----------



## joclh

Wow Everyday, my pill scan is on Wednesday! I am oddly excited to get all the meds and start the treatment properly. It is good that it has worked for you in the past, fingers crossed for this round!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Girls..

4th injection for me tonight. Im a bit concerned if this is normal. Since around 5pm ish I've been having shooting pains up my you no what (sorry tmi) and cramps like I'm going to come on period. Did anyone else get this??!!! X


----------



## dingle123

I deffo recall the shooting pains....just a side effect, I think


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Glad not just me. We was in asda and I just stopped I couldn't move lol x


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

Hi all 
I'm currently on my 2ww... I was advised to drink milkshake (as I can't stand milk) 3 days before my egg collection.

I also found that when hubby was doing my stimms (as i hate needles pass out cry scream etc I'm a chicken [email protected]&#!) putting the hot water bottle on AFTER helped it not to sting as much. I found that if I had the hot water bottle on just before stimms, it stung.  Just pinch as much fat as you can.

AFM EC went well, 9 for me 8 for recipient. 1 3day perfect embie on board. Praying for all of our BFPs!


----------



## Shellbee

Jeme1c2345: Congrats on the EC numbers, And your ET   for the 2 WW and that BFP 

Thanks for the tip on milkshake, I might try that one along
With hot chocolate


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hope your ok * Jeme1ca2345* fingers crossed for your BFP!

*Shell* hope your scans ok in the morning  im so worried nothing has gonna have happened! constant worry aye.

do any of you girls know what the follicles are meant to be measuring on your first scan? x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - they just mainly count how many you have on your first one, honesty I wouldn't worry about size, on my 3 scan they said I might only have 8 just enought to share and 3 days later on EC day I got 17. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks for replying sarah.

What else will they do tomorrow? bloods??

do you see the nurse or just the ultrasound lady? 


did you ask about ur recipient sarah if they got bfp? i still am not sure if i want to know as how i look at it, its her baby not mine x


----------



## Donna82

Amy....

I found out about recipient because I'm nosy lol. Was really pleased she got a BFP. If I hadn't of found out I'd have always wondered, since finding out I've not thought much about it other than the odd thought of hoping everything ok for her too x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Donna, know what you mean I like to know things. I suppose I may change once I've had EC / ET etc.

Are you finding out what u are having x


----------



## Donna82

Amy...

No we are having a surprise. Its number 4 and we knew with all the others so we thought as its definately the last we would like the surprise x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's lovely! If I am as lucky as you I would have Suprise too. Although if I was very lucky to get 2 I would have to know as with twins I would want everything the same lol x


----------



## Donna82

Lol.... 

We knew it wouldn't be twins as due to my age and it was 1st treatment my clinic would only put 1 embryo back as we got to blast.

Is this your 1st go? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah. 

You can have 2 if get to blast but have to sign to say you are aware of multiple pregnancy.

Day 3 they will put 2 without signing x


----------



## Donna82

Yer I knew lister was different, I didn't have treatment with them in the end.

I wouldn't have had 2 put back even if I could. A singleton pregnancy is high risk for me as I can't carry to full term so twins would have been alot higher risk.

Will you have 2 put back? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Where did you end up going?

Ah you had problems in past then with other kids?

Yeah if we could I would. Hubby's mums and identical twin it's in his family so to carry that on would be great whether they were identical or not. As his mums twin her daughter had twins naturally 1 boy 1 girl so I know his mum would love to have it her side too.


You got any names yet x


----------



## Donna82

Wow if you have 2 put back in you will be at risk of quads!! Twins are only hereditary if the run on woman's side. My OH a twin but we were safe cause they don't run on male side.

We went to herts/Essex fertility clinic and was so glad I did. 

I have a dodgy uterus and had treatment on my cervix so everything is weaker than it should be. I had my others at 39,36 and 35 weeks so they have got earlier every time. I'm having a detailed scan in 3 weeks to see just how bad things are and then will have very close monitoring.

We are having Hallie for a girl and Max for a boy x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's weird coz it originally came from his grandad side. I have no idea. I think with him not having many sperm I'm worried its not even gonna be strong enough to fertilise let along divide lol.

Ah did you not like the lister? I have found them brilliant.

Ah hope all goes well for that.

They are lovely names. Max is one of my favourites for a boy x


----------



## SarahScrafton

amy_x said:


> thanks for replying sarah.
> 
> What else will they do tomorrow? bloods??
> 
> do you see the nurse or just the ultrasound lady?
> 
> did you ask about ur recipient sarah if they got bfp? i still am not sure if i want to know as how i look at it, its her baby not mine x


Amy - you will have your scan first then one of the nurses will see you talk to you about how your doing then bloods, then your all done normally there about 30 min.

I have asked about my recipient but they do there test a bit later than so hopefully find out next week.

Good luck tomorrow hun.

Donna - don't say quads!!! I had 2 blasts put back!


----------



## Donna82

It's not genetic on the male side at all.... Will have just been a fluke. We researched it loads case of OH being a twin we were really concerned.

We didn't like the feel of the place, I found it very intimidating being there like I felt out of place and just wasn't comfortable.

Thanks, Max is the only boys name we agreed on. We liked Hallie or Ellie for a girl but there are loads of Ellie's at the moment x 

Haha sorry Sarah..... X


----------



## Donna82

Sarah..... 

Your only at any significant risk of quads If identical twins run in your family x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Donna82 said:


> Sarah.....
> 
> Your only at any significant risk of quads If identical twins run in your family x


Phew! We don't have any twins in the family, well none I no of.

Xx


----------



## Donna82

Have you booked your early scan yet Sarah?? Bet you can't wait to see if its 1or2 x


----------



## SarahScrafton

It's in a couple of weeks time when I'm 7 week! I'm desprate to know now, the days seem to be going past slower! 

I'm also excited to find out about recipient I will be over the moon if she is too.  

Xx


----------



## Donna82

It's will soon come round to scan day.... 

I was soo happy finding out about recipient.... The fact it worked for both of us made it so worthwhile  

Did you have hcg bloods done? X


----------



## dingle123

*Amy* - I still haven't asked re my recipient and I don't think I will (I do feel in the minority here) - end of the day everyone is different xxx


----------



## Donna82

Laura....

How's the bleeding? Has it stopped? X


----------



## dingle123

Yes and no - still some blood when wiping and some huge cm-type clots today but it all looks like old blood....I feel quite calm about it now. I had sharp stabbing pains today in my right side on and off but googled it and apparently it's normal?

How is your MIL? Xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

I know that's  how I would feel too.

I wasn't going to get hcg levels checked, but when I spoke to GP last week she suggested it so going to get them tomorrow, I'm going to try and not stress over them to much but be good to seen levels rise. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks for that info Sarah.

Laura - I see both sides. Would bug me wondering but then on other hand that baby is the recipents not mine. And I can't imagine if things Didnt work out for me I would feel a bit gutted (selfish I no but I can't help that). How is bleeding? You going up EPU Tomoz? 

Donna - ah sorry you felt like that I always felt welcome. they have been really good with us as hubby is now on first name terms with them all in the lab because of his condition and doing all the semen analysis to try and freeze.


----------



## Donna82

Sarah......

I meant if you had them done to confirm pregnancy. If you haven't had any done yet I wouldn't bother as from everyone on here who seems to have them it causes nothing but worry.

Laura...

Great news its slowing down, pains and cramps etc are extremely common.

MIL is stable thanks although we had a scare on Friday, we thought we were going to lose her. Hospital rang and said it was open visiting as she was very poorly, her heart rate was through the roof and BP through the floor. Turns out it was caused by a water infection. FIL is now looking into nursing homes for her as she has fluid drips and feeding tubes she isn't able to come home and they have said she isn't going to get any better than she is now  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that Donna   x


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Hun.....

OH is devestated bless him as they are so close. Think he is finding it harder cause of the baby too. He/she will never have any kind of relationship with her  it so horrible the poor woman has fought so much in the last 5 years, life is so unfair x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I know! Life is unfair bad things always happen to good people. 

Hope she gets Better though.


The week we found out hubby's condition and as he was told by gp hell never have children, that week we also found out MIL had cancer. All 3 months before our wedding. It's awful. Things always happen at the wrong time x


----------



## SarahScrafton

No bloods yet it first appionment docs had tomorrow, waited over a week  Im still doing test just to make sure lol! 

So sorry to hear bout your MIL


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Hun but she won't get better now, Drs said she would have improved weeks ago. Seems this stroke has got her. Its her 3rd this year, the 1st left her with epilepsy. She has also fought spinal cancer.

You are do right its always the good ones. 

Its amazing what can be done nowadays..... As long as you even had 1 sperm its a chance....

I have my fingers and toes crossed it works for you x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck Sarah! Will you get results Tomoz too? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Donna.


She is in best hands in hospital. It's horrible to see loved ones get like that. Heartbreaking. Worst part of getting old  x


----------



## Donna82

Sarah.....

HCG bloods are only any good if you have more than 1 done so you have something to compare.

There have been woman on here thinking they were miscarrying etc because of bloods. If your still testing positive, I'd just go with that. Its worrying enough in the weeks before early scan without any extra worry ( ask Dingle.... Sorry Laura lol ) x


----------



## SarahScrafton

I know that's what I think, and lines on test are quite dark now where they were light before. Don't need undue stress and could do with out the needles!! 

With the morning sickness and extreamly sore (.)(.) I'm sure there's at least one strong one in there. 

Xx


----------



## Donna82

As horrible as it is morning sickness is actually a really good sign everything is going as it should be in there.... I'm glad of that cause I'm still get it now at 17 weeks lol x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Lol, I know if this was a normaly pregnancy I would be feed up by now, but when I wake up and feel like that I'm quite glad.   

Xx


----------



## Donna82

I think with an ivf pregnancy we all hope and pray for as many side effects as possible but obviously everyone is different and don't always get them which then causes worry.

I had 3 natural pregnancies before this one and never had any symptoms..... This one I've had everything going. An currently sat here with bad belly ache and pains in my pelvis :/ x


----------



## Shellbee

Amy:: Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I was wondering today what they will see and how many follies, they warned me would be slow so no holding out loads of hope 

Laura:: Sorry to hear you bleeding again hun, you got a right naughty beany! Think my memory is not to foggy with drugs .. You have a scan on Tuesday? Are you waiting or going to EPU tomorrow? 

Donna:: Sorry to hear about your MIL. If you don't mind me asking what surgery did you have on your cervix? I have had surgery and they mentioned it may cause weakness but they would monitor me if I ever got pregnant, they mentioned something about a stitch if needed but didn't say much more than that 

Sarah:: Not long until your scan, I always said would get the bloods done and would love to see them going up, even got my GP signed up already... But even via FF I could see what stress and upset they caused for Laura (sorry hun think you everybody's warning now!) so I'm not going to bother


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck aswell shell. Will update you all once I've been. You must be leaving early to get there shell! I am praying I've responded to the drugs lol x


----------



## Donna82

Shellbee....

I had the lettz treatment.... My consultant has put me down to have the stitch but I've refused it. Its far too risky for my liking x


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks Donna, that's the same as me, had it done last August under General with several biopsies since then, they tried to do it again because first biopsy showed new cells, i refused but finally got the all clear after 3rd biopsy. Did you have lletz done before your others then? Not sure what I will do if it comes to it, one of those things I really try not to think about, one step at a time hey!


----------



## Donna82

I had it done before my last.... Hospital didn't warm me of any complications.

My waters broke at 34 weeks and I had my son at 35 weeks. 

Also after having it there is a chance you won't dilate due to scar tissue or you can do what happened to me, I went from 4cms to baby on the bed in less than 10 mins.... Some might think a quick labour is good but that was far too quick and I nearly went into shock.

I won't be having the stitch as there are alot of risks with it including prem rupture of membranes, prem birth and infection... Kinda defeats the purpose as they say its supposed to stop that risk.

From what I gather I will get 2 weeks scans after 20 weeks and steroid injections if I start to dilate x


----------



## Donna82

Plus the stitch is done under general.... I don't even like taking paracetamol in pregnancy :/ x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Woah what your talking about sounds scary stuff! X


----------



## Donna82

Sorry don't mean to scare anyone :/

Its not the nicest and its definately a worry.

I spend most days worrying a out how early this baby will be  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah I'm sure will all be fine! Your pregnancy seems to be really good. Is there anything they can do to prevent it seen as you have history of it? X


----------



## Donna82

Only the stitch but after weighing up all the risks we are not going to have it....

Close monitoring and virtual bed rest for me and bump x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sounds great to me bed rest and getting waited on lol x


----------



## Shellbee

thanks Donna for sharing your experiences its always good to hear from
real people rather than the lab coats! .....  that's awful they didn't tell you the risk or possible complications, I hate the fact that it depends on your doctor to what you get told. 

Like you say the risk of the stitch is the same as without it so what's the point, I didn't realise it was only done under general 

Glad to hear they will be monitoring you closely this time, plenty of pictures of Max/Hallie (love the name choices) for the scrap book


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Shellbee we love the names... 

Glad to help on experience.

My theory with the stitch is if they do it between 20-24 weeks which is when they tend to do it and complications happen then the baby doesn't really stand much of a chance but for every week I can keep the baby safe inside the chances are increased massively. Ill be happy as long as I see the other side of 30 weeks ill be happy x


----------



## Shellbee

L
Hi ladies, quick update from me, following a panic that nothing has grown safe to say I was completely wrong 

18 one side 
9 left side 
27 total follies 
5 between 10 -12 
4 between 8 -  10 

Others only little so not measured 
I am most definitely feeling like a battery hen, no wonder I was getting cramps and pains. She says because I am "only slight" and have so many follies that I will really feel it. Something to look forward to! 

I asked 3 times at scan on follies and asked OD nurse just to make sure I was hearing correctly! 

Back Wednesday for another scan, will be monitored closely due to OHSS risk .... Hoping bloods come back ok today  

Amy, how did you get on? They were running late so I didn't leave until 10:15 but couldn't see you so (but then again is difficult to tell sometimes from a ******** picture!)


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi shell. Didnt get here til 10.25 delayed train. 

1030 app but got in there 11.15 for scan 

Sounds good your end. I didn't ask about sizes but maybe nurse will tell me. 

With me - All very good lady who scanned me said. So happy with me all growing great. 10 follicles on right ovary, 9 on left. Lining getting nice and thick. She said excellent start no worries with me at all. Just waiting to see nurse now. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Bloods done. If I don't hear back by 4pm carry on as normal. Back Wednesday again x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Nurse called I'm now down to 1 sniff in morning and 1 night. Carry on 150 Menopur injection. They happy to let me go till Thursday instead of wednesday now. So I'm there Thursday morning for scan and bloods again. They said eggs may come out Saturday depending how much they have grown Thursday if not EC should be latest Monday. But Thursday I will no more. Lots of hot water bottles and protein now lol x


----------



## dingle123

Saturday! Wow moving fast, Amy! Great news re scan xxx

Shellbee - your scan sounds fab - great number and size


----------



## joclh

Wow Amy, everything seems to be going really quickly for you now. My pill scan is on Wednesday, do you think they will tell me to start spray then or did you have to wait a few days before starting? also how many days did you have to spray for before starting injections? I am trying to work out rough time-scales so that i can ask (or demand) time off work! I know they will probably tell me all of this at my appointment on Wednesday but I am impatient and am trying to work it all out now!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Laura* - I know it's flying. Will see what happens Thursday. I didn't ask about size  Should I have?

How is bleeding? You excited for Tomoz  x

*Joclh* - I had pill scan 23rd started nasal spray 27th then injections 7th nov. I had some break through bleeding on pill tho so I think that's why I started nasal spray earlier coz I was due to start that 31st. It has all flown since pill scan. My first scan was today 5 days after injecting. I was meant to be going Wednesday and Friday for scans but now I'm just going Thursday. Depending if follicles are big enough EC may be Saturday if not they said ill be back for another scan Saturday with EC next Monday x


----------



## dingle123

I think if you had anything to worry about, re size, they would have mentioned it.... but if you want measurements on Thursday, just ask and they will happily provide.

I'm excited, yes! Hopefully see some growth and hopefully have our minds put @ rest. Also looking forward to seeing the Midwife on Wed as I want to know if my incessant scratching is normal!


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> Wow Amy, everything seems to be going really quickly for you now. My pill scan is on Wednesday, do you think they will tell me to start spray then or did you have to wait a few days before starting? also how many days did you have to spray for before starting injections? I am trying to work out rough time-scales so that i can ask (or demand) time off work! I know they will probably tell me all of this at my appointment on Wednesday but I am impatient and am trying to work it all out now!


My last cycle at the lister i had my pill scan first then saw nurse who said i will take my last pill the following day and start sniffing then in 8 days start injections i had my first scan on day 6 of stimms

i got all my drugs and had to pay for all treatment this day too

so i take it it will be the same this time


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah ill just leave it to Thursday. They can't be that concerned. I trust them I think I'm in good hands. No sperm for hubby today so we have called it a day with that now. So they have said hes to completely abstain now till ec (I'm sure hubby said that anyway). He's just gonna do 2 fresh on ec day then unfreeze what he froze then if we have enough all good if not then they call mr Minhas to come and do microTESE. All touch and go. Nothing ever straight forward with us lol.


Ah I'm so excited for u. U will have to send me pic on ** message. Ah it's so exciting! Are u gonna find out or have Suprise? X


----------



## joclh

They are so good, i had no idea they worked on Saturdays! I will be so pleased if my treatment moves as quickly as that, I guess timings are slightly dependent on the recipient though so i wont get my hopes up too much although fingers crossed for sniffing on Thursday!

everyday, hope your appointment goes ok tomorrow and they give you everything to get started!


----------



## Shellbee

Evening ladies 

Joclh:: I had my pill scan 23rd, rescan on  30th (due to lining too thick) started spray 31st. Stimms 7th November, scan today and will be there on Wednesday also, guessing will have scan Friday also. My EC is scheduled for Wednesday 21st but unknown yet if I will need to carry on for that long. Good luck for your scan, it will fly once you start

Laura:: thanks Hun, I was so shocked with my football team  they are hoping they don't all grow! Lining was also nice and thick so all looking good. Good luck for your scan tomorrow let us know how you get on 

Amy:: Saturday for EC wow that's great news. Sorry no to hear no swimmers today

Everyday:: Good luck for your appointment 

No call from lister so my drugs stay the same, which they thought they would


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Shell - haha football team that's great love that  

I was hoping we would be in for ec same day. Still might do never no 

I thought the more follicles the better - I thought 27 was really good X


----------



## dingle123

Hey ladies,

Bad news I'm afraid: scan today @ 8w6d and no heartbeat. Looking likely I'll be in tomorrow for a ERPC.

Xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Laura* my heart just sunk for you.    

Don't give up hope yet.   I know easier said than done. 

What's erpc? X


----------



## SarahScrafton

Laura - I am sooo sorry


----------



## joclh

That is the worst news in the world. I am so sorry for you. Dont give up hope though, the treatment worked for you so you can try again! Do thy know why it happened or is it just one of those things?


----------



## SarahScrafton

I just had email about my recipient she also got BFP. I'm so happy for her. Xx


----------



## Donna82

Sarah....

Great news  x


----------



## shenagh1

Laura just replied on other thread but a few more      s won't hurt xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Bad news I'm afraid: scan today @ 8w6d and no heartbeat. Looking likely I'll be in tomorrow for a ERPC.
> 
> Xxxx


So sorry Hun x x x x x x


----------



## joclh

Everyday, how was your appointment today, when do you start sniffing?


----------



## Shellbee

Laura, I am so truly sorry to hear your news hun, I know nothing we say will make it better but no we are thinking off you both and sending


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

Thinking of you dingle I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

That's great news Sarah xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> Everyday, how was your appointment today, when do you start sniffing?


Appointment went well pill scan all good and started sniffing this evening


----------



## joclh

I have been feeling quite nervous about my appointment today, barely slept at all and have no idea what I am worrying about!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

joclh - dont be nervous yet pill scan is fine and u will have injection training. the nerves will hit you when u few days away from EC. im so worried about it lol

everyday - glas all went well. hoping for ur bfp this time  x


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> joclh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday, how was your appointment today, when do you start sniffing?
> 
> 
> 
> Appointment went well pill scan all good and started sniffing this evening
Click to expand...

Great news xxx


----------



## P4TP

Dingle I am so sorry for you xx


----------



## P4TP

When you get a bfp do u have to have a scan at the lister or can it be anywhere? Do u have to inform your gp?


----------



## dingle123

You can scan @ the lister, but they will charge you. Otherwise the standard procedure is the 12 week scan on the NHS xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

laura - how you feeling today love?    hope your ok! see you booked follow up appointment, get going again! 

p4tp - did you get bfp then? x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Great news xxx


So sorry again about your news hun Is your follow up appointment at the lister ?


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> laura - how you feeling today love?   hope your ok! see you booked follow up appointment, get going again!


Hey lady,

Yeah, need to stay on the baby train - only way I know how to deal with this. Have a scan tomorrow first thing to see if I have miscarried completely otherwise I have a bed booked for the little op 

Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura     hope your looking after yourself xxx


Shell - how'd it go x


----------



## loopee8

dingle I am so sorry to read your news - you sound amazingly strong. make sure you give yourself time to grieve. Big hugs to you


----------



## SarahScrafton

Loopee8 - you have exact same dates as me, we are also having scan on 27th @ 7 weeks. How are you doing? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I am going to do 8th injection tonight. Since last night I've had like sharp stabbing pains down by ovaries. Is this normal? Did anyone else get this? Got my 2nd stimms scan Tomoz hoping to see growth x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

Amy - I had all sorts I pains whilst doing stimms especially on my left side. Good look for tommorow Hun, lots of big eggies! X

I've just had my hcg results back from Monday (4w+6d) and it was at 1915. Does this sound about right? I no its about the doubling rather than the number but doc said they won't do another one as numbers are fine!  

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Sarah! It's just random some really throw me. I also feel really achey today like I spent the whole day down the gym yesterday lol. My belly starting to feel bruised too  feel worse with the injections than I did with nasal spray.


I would say that numbers good yeah look it up on google. Sounds like twins  I might of asked before but how we're they about putting 2 blasts back? X


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - yea I felt a bit like that towards end.

They were fine with putting 2 back in said that it's down to personal choice and that they would support us whatever. Just gave us pros and cons then made us sign consent form. He was pretty nice about whole thing, I got my self ready for a fight lol! 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Glad it's not just me I have no energy to even get dressed. Don't no how I'm gonna managed to drag myself to Lister tomorrow  Lol

Ah that's good I would love 2 put back I see it as better chance and with what we have got to pay to get sperm out of hubby the more babies the better lol.

When is your first scan x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Lol, that's a good point! 

Hopefully we will get booked in for 27th Nov I will be 7 weeks by then so hopefully lots to see. 

You will start to feel better after EC, I did. I felt bloated and everything before EC but a couple of days off the mess and stuff I felt back to normal, could fit back into my jeans lol! 

Xx


----------



## loopee8

Hi SarahScrafton
yes we have the same schedule! Hello cycle buddy and clinic buddy!! I am losing my mind if you want to know the truth! the days to my first scan are dragging very slowly - I am very anxious as an 'older' lady that my chances of something going wrong are still quite high. i am trying to have lots of PMA but am also trying to be realistic and ready if something dreadful happens. The nurse at the Lister didn't offer me an hcg beta test, I just called when I got a positive HPT result and she scheduled me to come in for my 7 week scan on Nov 27. Shall I call and ask for a blood test?! Did you have to ask for one? I just assumed they didn't do them.....

how are you coping with the 3 week wait from BFP to First Scan


----------



## dingle123

loopee8 said:


> dingle I am so sorry to read your news - you sound amazingly strong. make sure you give yourself time to grieve. Big hugs to you


Thank you so much xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Loopee8

Hi, Its nice to have someone at the same point as me, and to be honest I'm the same the time is going so slow and just anxious too. 
How did all your treatment go? Have you been well? Mine has gone pretty well so far, just seems to good to be real at the minuite! I'm also bracing myself just incase anything happens. 
We live quite away from the Lister so after phoning with my results we have just been seeing our GP who was glad to do Hcg and my local EPU have agreed to do an early scan just to see how am doing due to having IVF which is good of them as it's free too. 
I think you can ask Lister for Hcg beta test but they would do at least 2 which would cost, so maybe try your GP and see if you could get them don't there. I know some GP are more helpful than other but worth a try. 

Sarah
Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah today is the worst I've felt. Belly feels massive and hurts.

Hopefully not much longer to go just want this bit over now x


----------



## Journey99

*Loopee* I tell this to all the girls (although none listen  ) There is no need for an HCG beta test. It causes so much more worry and stress than just waiting for your first scan. Maybe it's because I'm of a realist and I figure what's meant to be will be. If you are pregnant you will end up with a baby in 9 months. It won't be worry free at all. But every lady on here I've seen have beta tests racks themselves with worry because the numbers may not seem as high as another lady or it didn't double or...you get my drift. It's a personal choice. Even if I had had a bleed after an HPT I still wouldn't have had it done but that's just me. And for the record the wait for every scan seems like forever. It's like you get one day of reassurance and by the next morning the count down begins to the next one. 

*Laura*    Thinking of you and wifey. xxx

*Amy* not long now! It will all be worth it in the end


----------



## SarahScrafton

Journey- you are so right. It does cause stress and put you on edge. What ever will be will be. But I'm just to noisy and inpatient! Lol


----------



## Journey99

*Sarah*  I'm an "ignorance is bliss" kinda gal


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> I have been feeling quite nervous about my appointment today, barely slept at all and have no idea what I am worrying about!


How did you appointment go hun ?


----------



## Shellbee

Laura, hope you looking after yourself hun and the wifey. I hope you don't have to have that op you don't need anything else now   you planning on Egg Sharing again hun? Fingers crossed you can get started quickly/ as soon as your ready 

Amy, I'm getting really uncomfortable, sharp pains and AF type cramps since Monday and feel huge! Good luck for tomorrow 

Joclh, hope everything went ok today 

Hi to everyone else 

AFM, scan today all good, only gained an extra 5 follies 31 2 football teams, sub bench and the coaches! (Hubby loves it!) , but Got 15 good sized ones (over 12 upto 1 and lining is at 10.1, back on Friday for another scan and then maybe EC on Monday   part of my wants to stay Wed because its all planned and suddenly freaked out that it could be nearly here already


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah shell all good! That's great maybe Monday like me. I will ask numbers Tomoz I didn't bother Monday I didn't no what's good what's not. Haha funny about football team. They kept drugs the same?

I feel like crap. I keep crying one minute I have had enough now just want it over with the needles, looking and feeling like sh1t, and I ache everywhere head to toe like someone's beat me up. Hubby said I'm syco b|tch at the mo but one minute I'm like that next I cry. Bloody hormones lol.

Just done 8th injection even hubby went woah your belly is big now. Not that I don't have a belly lol it's just bigger haha.


----------



## loopee8

Journey99 thanks for your reply. You are right! I know what will be will be. If my clinic didn't offer the blood test as a matter or course then I won't push for one. I was just curious if a fellow Lister lady had been given a different option to me. I guess I was also thinking that waiting for blood results for 2-3 days may help kill the time before first scan.....sort of feels like I'm doing something instead of just waiting! 

Sarah. My treatment has gone well so far. Thanks for asking. Much better than my first cycle at Homerton. But I guess that is what comes with paying for private treatment! The Lister got twice as many eggs from me and we were able to go to blast so we were much happier with treatment overall. And of course we have our first BFP so of course that makes it better .  The doctor also did more thorough testing so my elevated thyroid levels were detected and my meds adjusted accordingly....something Homerton didn't pick up on. So I just feel we have had more thorough treatment. How about you? What made you choose Lister if you live quite far away?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Loopee8 - Yes your right about private, I didn't think my local hospital were much use at all. It's great about your treatment this time round seems to have gone loads better for you. 
Lister have been really amazing, would recommend them to anyone. My treatment has gone great so far, this is our first IFV treatment so don't have anything to compare it with, but all been straight forward. We decided to do Egg Share and Lister was one of the ones with good success rate, so we decided it was worth the travel.


----------



## Journey99

*Loopee* As far as I am aware Lister don't offer HCG test unless you request and pay for it. I actually moved abroad 5 days after ET so haven't had any dealings with Lister since ET apart from an email to tell them I was pregnant, then another to say it was twins and one more to find out about my recipient  I have no idea how much an HCG test is but probably cheaper to pee on a stick every day until your scan   Plus how fun is it to see the little pink line appear!


----------



## loopee8

funny you should say that Journey99 - I peed on a stick this morning! We had a spare Clear Blue Digital and it came up Pregnant 3+ !! So I am happy with that. It said Pregnant 1-2 only 9 days ago so I am very comforted we have progressed to 3+.  I am not going to think about blood test anymore. But now I am thinking wow, 3+, could it be twins?!?!?!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Follicles between 12-13 mm. Need to be 18-20 for egg collection. Lining at 11. Egg collection prob be Monday - Wednesday depending how the grown from now. they still not sure as they wanna check bloods first then ring me if they want to see me Saturday or Monday x


----------



## dingle123

All sounds good, Amy! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hopefully I can come Saturday for scan but will see if they call I am so uncomfortable now  x


----------



## dingle123

I bet you do....good job you're not at work xx


----------



## joclh

everydayisagift said:


> joclh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been feeling quite nervous about my appointment today, barely slept at all and have no idea what I am worrying about!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you appointment go hun ?
Click to expand...

Appointment was ok, all good to start except I need to wait until the 26th Nov before I can start due to recipients treatment which is a pain because it means that ET will probably be a day or 2 before i fly to Austria for Christmas. They have said that it will be fine to fly but to take things easy, no skiing, swimming or hot tubs which is really annoying because this is what our holiday is all about! I did ask if it was possible to postpone until Jan but unfortunately not.

So, all will start on the 26th!  I was given all the meds and injections which was really daunting, when i got home i was telling DH about it on the phone and was soooo overwhelmed that i started crying ..... that bag of needles is not at all enticing! it is so unfair that we need to go through all of this treatment when it happens to other people so quickly and often by accident.

I have arranged to 'work from home' from the 26th Nov until my holiday which will be nice and means i wont need to think about work too much and can just laze around at home!

hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

To be honest I was expecting more of improvement than that 


Joclh - great news not long now. It goes so quick x


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> Appointment was ok, all good to start except I need to wait until the 26th Nov before I can start due to recipients treatment which is a pain because it means that ET will probably be a day or 2 before i fly to Austria for Christmas. They have said that it will be fine to fly but to take things easy, no skiing, swimming or hot tubs which is really annoying because this is what our holiday is all about! I did ask if it was possible to postpone until Jan but unfortunately not.


Glad your appointment went well But hun even if you was able to start asap and you got your BFP you still wouldn't want to do skiing & hot tub !!!

You should have stated at your first appointment that you wished to start in year new if you wanted to ski and use hot tubs etc


----------



## joclh

yes it will go quick and you are right i wouldn't have been able to do those things anyway. 

we are going 'skiing' with friends. 2 of them are beginners so i have said that i will just stay on the beginners slope with them and not ski - walking up and down a bit and drinking lots of hot chocolate should be fine! hopefully it will be sunny and i can sit out in the sun! 

I didn't realise I wouldn't be able to do hot tubs, I know you can swim whilst preg so don't really understand why you cant swim and go in hot tub during 2ww? When i asked they said it is to do with infection risk. It will be fine, I can just have a nap in the relaxation room, it is really nice they have heated waterbeds! whilst everyone else goes swimming! 

I found out the other day that one of my friends has had ivf and she used elma cream for the injections, said it was a miracle so i have ordered some of that!


----------



## Journey99

*Joclh* Yes no hot tubs at all! We have one but I only get to put my feet in. Besides infection it raises your body temperature too high. Which an implanting embryo wouldn't like and when pregnant a huge no no as baby's can't regulate their body temperature. But in the grand scheme of things missing out on a hot tub is no biggie if you get your BFP. As for skiing well I was told the only thing I couldn't do was heavy lifting. If you stayed on the easy slopes I can't see it being a major issue but that's personal decision. I probably would have in my 2ww wait.

Re: Emla cream, hardly worth it. It takes ages to kick in so you would need to put that on in advance of the needles and the needles are so fine you won't even feel them. Also I had that stuff before at the hospital and it made literally no difference, I still felt the needle go in (but it was a much bigger needle). I guarantee you if you closed your eyes you wouldn't even know the needle went in it's so tiny!! This is coming from the girl who had her first tear free needle aged 33!! I still don't like needles but after the amount of needles I have had I've come to terms with them. They don't hurt its the thought that gets me so worked up. I still can't watch but I don't care much anymore.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Bloods all come back fine and im to stick to same drugs. Got another scan Saturday morning coz the nurse said Monday is too long to leave me without being scanned. So Saturday will no if egg collection is this Monday. If the follicles not big enough I will go for another scan Monday and have egg collection Wednesday 21st x


----------



## joclh

You are right, absolutely no hot tub! Maybe 10 mins in the swimming pool would be ok though, I swim almost every day at the moment and the club I go to is very good, the pool is always very clean and they test water every hour. I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I couldn't swim for 9 months! I would have to take up sewing haha

Re skiing, I think I will just see how I feel, the odd run wouldn't hurt I am sure, I have been skiing for about 20 years and never feel tired ( unless I am racing) but a few hours taking it easy should be ok.

If i get a BFP it will all be worth while and we can go on holiday with a baby or 2 at Christmas next year!    


Amy, fingers crossed for you for sat! Sounds like the last part is the most difficult, not many days to go now!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hopefully we all get our BFP! 

I was just expecting more today. I am so bloated and achey dunno how I can wait till Wednesday lol. I'm wishing my life away haha.


Take up sewing haha made me laugh x


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all ok 

Hoping you ladies have some words of wisdom, feeling completely rubbish 

Came away from the clinic with booked in EC Tuesday, lots of lovely looking follies and on cloud 9 that everything seemed to be going well ... but just had a call an my blood results not good levels at 14832 (was only 5600 on Wednesday) so looking like OHSS. I have to stop stimms completely so no injection tonight and just my spray, then back again tomorrow for scan and bloods, possible bloods again on Sunday depending on the result. So scared they going to cancel everything and really hope no more doubling of E2 levels tomorrow... Any advice or words of wisdom most welcome

Sorry for the total me post


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I PM'd you back. You are in best hands. They must see this all the time. I have good feeling will be ok x



Shellbee said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all ok
> 
> Hoping you ladies have some words of wisdom, feeling completely rubbish
> 
> Came away from the clinic with booked in EC Tuesday, lots of lovely looking follies and on cloud 9 that everything seemed to be going well ... but just had a call an my blood results not good levels at 14832 (was only 5600 on Wednesday) so looking like OHSS. I have to stop stimms completely so no injection tonight and just my spray, then back again tomorrow for scan and bloods, possible bloods again on Sunday depending on the result. So scared they going to cancel everything and really hope no more doubling of E2 levels tomorrow... Any advice or words of wisdom most welcome
> 
> Sorry for the total me post


----------



## shenagh1

Hey shellbee mine was the same I was away up at 13,897 and they done a scan measured how many big ones and got me to London ASAP for EC they did tell me though I was guaranteed ohss with this but I said I didn't care and had EC two days later xx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Shenagh 

Thanks for the post, that's good to hear that they let you carry on an have EC and ET, did they stop you injecting also? Did you have the tablets following trigger shot? (Sorry so many questions!) 

Hope you are doing ok 


Thanks Amy for the positivity!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Try not to get stressed easier said than done I know xx


----------



## shenagh1

Shellbee don't worry about asking... Yes they stopped all injections I got scanned the following money and because I was coming from Ireland I had to book a boat ASAP and go that night the next morning they told me the levels had reduced after bloods and booked me for EC on the Saturday (next morning) I triggered that day and straight in at 7 am sat EC first thing no tablets ovaries weren't as bad as they had thought... HOWEVER the minute I started my pessaries the pain started you just need to drink LOADS of water... They really do now what's best though ad everyone is different so I hope you have the same as me and get it easy enough to EC xx


----------



## Shellbee

shenagh1 said:


> Shellbee don't worry about asking... Yes they stopped all injections I got scanned the following money and because I was coming from Ireland I had to book a boat ASAP and go that night the next morning they told me the levels had reduced after bloods and booked me for EC on the Saturday (next morning) I triggered that day and straight in at 7 am sat EC first thing no tablets ovaries weren't as bad as they had thought... HOWEVER the minute I started my pessaries the pain started you just need to drink LOADS of water... They really do now what's best though ad everyone is different so I hope you have the same as me and get it easy enough to EC xx


What stress that must have been trying to get over to London that quickly, I really hope it goes the same way for me, I feel sore but nothing to bad and my ovaries looked ok today just the bloods too high. I'm drinking so much water think I be on the loo all night  feeling more positive now so thanks for sharing, I was really worried it would be the end and they would cancel! Fingers crossed for stable or lower bloods tomorrow .


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

Hi all. I cannot believe I am writing this, I have waited right until OTD but I got     . 
I'm in major shock, considering out of my 9 eggs, 2 were mature and 1 made it to transfer. See, it only takes 1 !!! Good luck to us all x


----------



## Shellbee

Jeme1ca2345 said:


> Hi all. I cannot believe I am writing this, I have waited right until OTD but I got    .
> I'm in major shock, considering out of my 9 eggs, 2 were mature and 1 made it to transfer. See, it only takes 1 !!! Good luck to us all x


Yay! ...  massive congrats that's great news really pleased for you x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news follicles gone from 12-13 to 16-19mm in 2 days. That  must of Been all that pain yesterday.  Got 12 big follices and 13 smaller ones at the mo, so 25 in total. Egg collection Tuesday or Wednesday depending blood results today. Back again Monday for scan. If I don't hear by them by end of day egg collection defo Wednesday.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

wooohooo that is great!!!!!! 

if you dont mind me asking, what did you have put back xxx



Jeme1ca2345 said:


> Hi all. I cannot believe I am writing this, I have waited right until OTD but I got    .
> I'm in major shock, considering out of my 9 eggs, 2 were mature and 1 made it to transfer. See, it only takes 1 !!! Good luck to us all x


----------



## Journey99

Yeah!! Jem1ca that is fab news hun x


----------



## Shellbee

Evening lovely lister ladies 

Scan today and the football team are growing nicely even without any drugs  got 12 between 17 - 23, 10 between 14- 17 and some ickle ones (10-14)  Due to bloods yesterday planned EC for Monday as long as bloods below high risk area of 20000 pending their call ...............................................

Just had the call and bloods at 17000 so that's it, trigger at 9pm and in at 6:45 Monday for EC whoop  

Have an additional prescription to start tonight to reduce OHSS after EC 

Hope you all enjoying a lazy Saturday


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I have put on about 8lb? Is this normal? Also do you lose any once eggs taken out? X


----------



## dingle123

It's fairly normal - you may also be retaining water.... Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Jem - congrats!  

Shellbee - everything crossed for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Jeme1ca2345 said:


> Hi all. I cannot believe I am writing this, I have waited right until OTD but I got    .
> I'm in major shock, considering out of my 9 eggs, 2 were mature and 1 made it to transfer. See, it only takes 1 !!! Good luck to us all x


Great news hun


----------



## dingle123

everyday - how's the sniffing going - when do you start injecting? Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Just noticed the 21st on your sig - not long now


----------



## joclh

Shellbee that is great news, so pleased they didn't have to cancel! Hope ec goes brilliantly tomorrow, not long to go now


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everyday - how's the sniffing going - when do you start injecting? Xxx


Not long now 

I am just hoping that i wont have to have 5 scans this time and that my sister dont go into labour when i am having EC as i am her birthing partner 

When are you thinking of starting again ?


----------



## Shellbee

Evening All 

Thanks for the good lucks and best wishes, means a lot

Everyday, not long for you now hun and you be on the injections. How nice that your sister birthing partner, hope timing works out for for 

Laura, hope you doing ok hun, not long til your follow up appointment, .. are you hoping to share again? 

Amy, good luck for scan tomorrow hope you get confirmation on your EC date 

I am all a bit teary now ... I bit the bullet and just told my mum we are having IVF (better late than never right??) we weren't going to tell anyone except each other but DH told his mum so I felt awful mine didn't know, she was shocked but pleased... Makes me feel its all a bit more real with more people to let down if it doesn't work, but overall glad she knows. 

Right off to watch last nights xfactor before the results then an nice early night as leaving home at 5am for the clinic ... Although not very tired as didn't wake up until 10:30am an chilled out in bed til 12! 

Will let you know from hotel du lister how we get on!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I replied on other thread but good luck x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Shellbee - good luck for tomorrow. Xx

Amy - i felt massive during stimms, couldn't weight myself but defo put on weight. But when I got back home after ET I had only put on 1/2lb! So think was water retention. X

Dingle - not long till follow up appionment, hope all goes well. X

Hi to everyone else, hope ur all well. 

ATM - not much to report, feels like a lifetime waiting till 27th for my scan and got my booking appionment with midwife on the 4th dec. had a few cramps now and again but not to much and sickness is more on night time now, which puts me off my food but apart from that fingers crossed all is good. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

sarah -  i fell so big i look prgenant its strange. all that fits me is leggings  they said 90% sure EC wednesday i have a scan tomorrow so will see. i just want the bloatedness over id say the uncomfortableness is the worst thing about this whole procedure.

i bet 27th is taking ages to come round. bet you cant wait   you reckon 1 or 2? x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - lol I was the same even my face felt massive! But honestly a day or so after I felt pretty much back to normal.

It's taking forever! I dunno, as long as theres one we will be so happy! I thought maybe two but my HCG level I had seems to be avarege. But you never know, hopefully we will see something at scan, I'll be 7 week so everything crossed. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I feel like a whale lol. My sister said I'm waddling lol

Ah you never know. Fx for twins that would be great! I'm still gonna put my foot down for 2. Hopefully we have 2 by et x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Egg collection is Wednesday woohoo. 

13 above 17mm, about 12 about 12-14. 

Excited now!

Shell - how'd you do x


----------



## joclh

Amy, great news re collection on Wednesday, just think, no more injections although you are proably used to them by now.

Shellbee, hope it was OK, did they have to give you a drip thing or needle in your hand? or do they just give you an injection to put you to sleep and when you wake up everything has been done and you just sleep a bit and then go home

I am having a bad day today, someone at my work had a baby about 2 months ago and has bought him in to the office today, i think i am the only person who hasn't stood around chatting and holding the baby, feel a bit rude but just cant bring myself to do it. DH and I have spoken about this subject before and he just says not to worry one day it will be us but it isn't at all easy, feel like crying in the toilet!


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Egg collection is Wednesday woohoo.
> 13 above 17mm, about 12 about 12-14.
> Excited now!


great news hun lets hope you have lots of eggs in them


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks hope so too. 11 over 20mm up to 23mm other 2 are 17 and 19.5 

Trigger tonight 10.30pm x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Wow Amy that's great, not long now. 

X


----------



## goingcrazy78

well done everyone    everything sounds very postive for you all  

amy goodluck for your trigger tonight  

dingle so sorry hun stay strong   

well ladies had my first appointment on the 9th and heard bk from them on the 15th weve been accepted wooo hooo  
got another appointment on the 28th to re do my hiv etc as they thought the drs may except my last ones but they are just over 6 months old so they are going to be redone and awaiting my old clinic to send my cystic fibrosis result over then i can be matched sooo excited


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Sarah 

Hope I'm as lucky as u x 



SarahScrafton said:


> Wow Amy that's great, not long now.
> 
> X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks love 

Glad you are getting somewhere time goes so quick! Before you no it you be a day from EC like me  x



goingcrazy78 said:


> amy goodluck for your trigger tonight


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi girls 

Was just wondering who did you all have do your egg collectIon? 

Originally I was under Dr Parikh so will it be her??


----------



## Journey99

It's who ever is doing it that day.  I got a guy and I forget his name, never met him before and never saw him again.


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Ladies 

Amy, I had Dr Wren like journey never met her before. It will be the same for ET whoever does it on the day will do yours, Dr Parikh did my dummy ET 

Goingcrazy, sounds like everything is moving now for you, will
Go so quickly when you get started 

Well ladies, I got 20 eggs   they came to see hubby before we left yesterday and he has good quality sperm from PESA   .. From my eggs 3 were immature, I asked about my recipients eggs and they said they were mature so she got good 10 eggs  

We are happy with the secret seven and hope with the help of ICSI they got down to business in the lab last night ... And now we wait ....


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news shell 

What time they calling today?

Annette told me I'm due to go down about 10.30 tomorrow x


----------



## Journey99

*shelbee* I know we shouldn't complain but I find it rather a bit unfair they give the donor all the immature eggs. They did that to me too. I know in the end it worked out but had it not I think I would be quite angry.


----------



## everydayisagift

Shellbee said:


> Well ladies, I got 20 eggs  they came to see hubby before we left yesterday and he has good quality sperm from PESA  .. From my eggs 3 were immature, I asked about my recipients eggs and they said they were mature so she got good 10 eggs
> We are happy with the secret seven and hope with the help of ICSI they got down to business in the lab last night ... And now we wait ....


Great news on 20 eggs in total 7 is a great number hope all have made it over night and your call today is great news


----------



## dingle123

*Shellbee* - well done lady! 20 is a fantastic number - fingers crossed for the call xxx

*Amy* - I know we've already spoken but another good luck can't hurt 

Xxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi ladies 

Had the call, we lost 1 over night (fertilised abnormally) but we got 6 so pleased with that. Booked in on Thursday at 2pm for ET but they will call at 9am if we going to blast, which they are hopeful we will then we go an collect then on Saturday instead 

Journey, I agree with you they should remove the immature ones first before they decide them, then both know what you actually have 

Amy, we've spoken also but good luck for tomorrow 

Thanks Laura, we were pleased with 20, hope you doing ok good lucky for your appointment tomorrow 

Thanks Everday, hope you are doing ok


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura thanks love    getting nervous now!

Shell - great news! Hopefully go to blast! Will they call everyday now to update you ? X


----------



## Shellbee

Amy, thanks. No they won't call now until 9am Thursday maybe if they think we should/can go to blast. If no call will no details when we go for ET


----------



## SarahScrafton

Shellbee - great news 6 fertilised is great, bet you get to blast. Good luck. Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks Sarah, I hope 6 is a good sign I seem to remember you got 6, an can see you got 6 blasts and I know you got a BFP, hopefully my 6 will be as lucky as yours  

Can't be long now until your early scan, bet the wait seems like forever, hope you feeling ok


----------



## joclh

shellbee, that is absolutly brilliant news, i am so happy for you! I bet you were waiting by the phone this morning!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Shellbee I'm sure those 6 are going to be as lucky. Don't be suprised if they only ring you just before 9am on the day though, I rember it was about 5 to 9 when I got the call I was past myself! 

Yep week today is my scan and it is going so slow! Just trying to keep busy, I've done most of my Xmas shopping and its all wrapped! 

Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies,

Been AWOL again lol.... 

Shellbee- I had 6 and all made it to blast and I still have 5 frozen 3grade A*s it's amazing to think you were panicking, told you there was nothing to worry about...

Laura-hope you are well xx looking forward to hearing how you get on  fx it won't be too long till your back on the horse (so they say) 

Amy- good luck you'll be grand xx      

Hi Jolch etc sorry cant read any further back on phone and baby brain has taken over...

My 'little' baby has morphed into a flipping basketball player the length of them is unreal x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Evening girls..

Nerves have hit good and proper now for tomorrow!

Shenagh - thanks love   hope all ok with bubba xx

Laura - thanks love looking forward to my lunch tomorrow haha  xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy lots of look for tommorow Hun, enjoy "hotel lister" I recommend the chocolate mousse! Lol. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha thanks Sarah! Gotta get a train 5.40 tomorrow! Early start for me. Doubt I will sleep much tonight though x


----------



## SarahScrafton

I don't think I slept much the night before I was so nervous. But I know you be just fine, you already got loads more follies than I did. I think there is going to be plenty of good eggies for you.  Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies things are defo running alot smoother with lister than my previous clinic 

amy good luck tomoz  

shellbee wow thats fab im sure ull get to blasty  

hello to everyone else i hope you are all doing well


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Sarah   hoping for lots but you just never no I guess.

Goingcrazy - thank you! I have found the lister fantastic! Been so good with us x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*dingle*
I'm so so sorry darling 

*sarah*
my congratulations!

*amy*
good luck and  you'll get a lot of good quality eggs


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks trying 

How you getting on?? Got a bump yet x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Morning ladies! 

On my way now. Will update you all once I'm with it again how it went. So nervous! X


----------



## SarahScrafton

Good Luck Amy 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Sarah. In my room. We have double room as we still don't no if hubby needs op so he has a bed. we will know he's gone to do his fresh then try gonna unfreeze what they have. Dr parikh is doing it very pleased she is who I'm under. They said ill be down between 10-11 x


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck Amy,   for lots of lovely quality eggs for you and your recipient


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy - good luck one more time

I got bump but that is only fat, I'm hungry all day long
Unfortunately I've been bleeding last 3 weeks and it doesn't look that it's going to stop. I have a large hematoma mostly above my babies which is the worst location for them. I have an aptt with consultant today - hope they will do sth for me. Plus my cervix is in a bad condition and all of these increase a risk of miscarriage.


----------



## dingle123

*trying* - you went so quiet - was worried! Lots of luck for appointment today - hope it goes well 

*Amy* - eeeeeek - I am anxiously awaiting your update message! Xxxx

*everyday* - are you jabbing now?

*Shellbee* - hope you're holding up - the waiting is the worst bit xx

*Sarah* - when is your first scan?

*Shenagh* - hope bump is behaving!

*goingcrazy* - I see you're waiting to be matched - we may be cycling at the same time xx

Apologies to anyone I've missed!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Dingle - how you doing, is ur your follow up appionment today? 
Scan is 6 days and counting, I'm a little nervous about it, just hope everything is ok. 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

Yep, having bloods retaken today and then seeing consultant. Wife has managed to get the afternoon off work to come with me which I'm really pleased about - feel a bit nervous which is ridiculous.

Where are you having the scan? I have everything crossed for you


----------



## SarahScrafton

Aww good luck dingle hope everything happens quickly for you. 
My EPU have said they will do one to check how things are going because of having IVF. 
Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*I'm back. Cried my eyes out downstairs. Hubby had so many sperm in sample today they said maybe where he took them wellman tablets bought it up didnt have to use frozen was like miracle. I got 13 eggs all out big follicles so should be mature now find out Tomoz how many fertilise. I'm back with it. X*


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy that's great! Good number of eggs and great news about DH! 
Sooo pleased for you! 
Xx


----------



## dingle123




----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy
fantastic! this day is so lucky for you both! good luck


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls we are over the moon we can't believe. Even everyone in the lab couldn't believe it with all the the blank ones in past. they said how happy they was for us x


----------



## Shellbee

Hi ladies 

Amy, PM'd you back, but just to add     well done hun good number of eggs and   

Laura, I can't wait for them to call tomorrow or go and pick them up, want to keep them nice and safe. 
Good luck for your appointment today, and hope you doing ok 

Trying, good luck for your appointment today, hope everything is ok 

Shenagh:: Thanks hun, you were right!   hope you and bump doing ok 

Sarah:: Hope you holding up nearly time for your scan. Really good your EPU have agreed to do your scan 

Goingcrazy:: I have nothing to compare it too but have found the lister brilliant


----------



## everydayisagift

Shellbee said:


> Had the call, we lost 1 over night (fertilised abnormally) but we got 6 so pleased with that. Booked in on Thursday at 2pm for ET but they will call at 9am if we going to blast, which they are hopeful we will then we go an collect then on Saturday instead


6 is great hun 



amy_x said:


> *I'm back. Cried my eyes out downstairs. Hubby had so many sperm in sample today they said maybe where he took them wellman tablets bought it up didnt have to use frozen was like miracle. I got 13 eggs all out big follicles so should be mature now find out Tomoz how many fertilise. I'm back with it. X*


Thats great news hun so 7 for you right ?



dingle123 said:


> Yep, having bloods retaken today and then seeing consultant. Wife has managed to get the afternoon off work to come with me which I'm really pleased about - feel a bit nervous which is ridiculous.


Hope your appointment goes well Do you have a idea when you would like to start again ?

I start my injections 2night and first scan is on mon Was on 225 last time to start but this time i am starting on 300 so hoping the follies wont be so slow to start this time


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks everyday yeah 7 for me.


Good luck with needle tonight x


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks ED

Good luck for your first injection tonight hope the 300 does the trick and your follies grow nice and quick for you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

5 out 7 mature to be injected later x


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Amy, hope they call you early tomorrow


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Me too. Such a weird feeling our babies are on the other side of London lol x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

just to let you know that my appointment was waste of time.
I met with junior consultant and she didn't know or totally didn't bother to ask questions, neither give an advice
I am so angry and plus my hormones-all make me cry this evening


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> just to let you know that my appointment was waste of time.
> I met with junior consultant and she didn't know or totally didn't bother to ask questions, neither give an advice
> I am so angry and plus my hormones-all make me cry this evening


Appointment ?? What was that for Hun ? I must have missed some posts


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Trying - what appointment? Have I missed something? Everything ok?? X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I had an appt booked cause of ivf, problems with cervix and bleeding


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

So there was no outcome where she was useless? X


----------



## Shellbee

Trying, so sorry your appointment didn't give you the answers you need about the bleeding from  the hematoma, did they tell you anything about the stitch you mentioned you wanted them to do? I hope they are monitoring you closely hun ...  Can you ask for another appointment with someone else so you can get some answers? Big   for you


----------



## tryingsecondtime

shelbee - I don't want to meet this women again. I'll request to see another consultant and inform them what do I think about her 'professionalism'.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Just went a wee before bed. No this is TMI but there was substance, I thought hubby at spat down toilet. Got some toilet roll it was quite thick like a substance can't even describe what it was like. It was yellow but not sure if that was from the wee.

Did anyone else get this?? Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Amy, not sure if it is but they put two suppositories in when you are in theatre ( one for painkiller and one for antibiotic) although the put them up the back door, I got some of the discharge from it all day when I went for a wee that I could see in the toilet

Hope they call you early this morning


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah that's shell that must be what it is I was panicking thinking what the hell is that!

Thanks hope it's early for me. Hope you get a call too  x


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

Had my follow up yesterday - consultant was lovely. He was as surprised as we were to only get 7 eggs so he is looking at changing my medication for next cycle. Had AMH retested and if all fine, we will look to start again in January. Felt much lighter coming out of the clinic.

*Amy* and *Shell* - good luck for calls later!

*trying* - really sorry your appointment didn't go well


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm so please for you Laura   now enjoy Christmas, as next Xmas you will have a 2 month old baby  

Sitting here just keep staring at my phone lol. They said they will call 9-12. Hope I'm the 9 side lol I just wanna know, hardly slept worrying x


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Laura, so glad your appointment went well an that it helped you ...  Sure your AMH will be ok and hope they start matching you quickly so you can start again in January ... And have a few drinks for us over Xmas!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Will all be good Laura can feel it in my ovaries haha.

Shell excited to hear your news! I'm going mad sitting here lol. Hard to think about anything else x


----------



## dingle123

Hopefully those phones will be ringing very soon  

Is everyone hoping to go to blast?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I would love to make blast but I don't think we will make it, think we will be saturday on day 3. Dunno why i think that, but if you need 4 and we only had 5 mature. See how many fertilise now. I hope 3 or more   

It's so worrying all of it lol x


----------



## dingle123

Wait and see, wait and see!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I know I just want them too call! I'm so impatient haha. 

My mum said ill never wait to have a Suprise if I get pregnant I'm too impatient I will want to know straight away haha x


----------



## Shellbee

We are going to blast, just spoke to the clinic so in on Saturday 
She initially just said we had 3 good embies and 2 above average but I like details .... 2 8 cell embies grade 1 and grade 2 and one 6 cell embie grade 2 ... Apparently that's good, she didn't tell me about the other 2 ... And we lost one it seems and I feel awful because I didn't realise until after I put the phone down and didn't ask about my ickle 6th embie!   trying to get them back on the phone now


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's great shell!

Hope I have luck like that. Still waiting on my call x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Had my follow up yesterday - consultant was lovely. He was as surprised as we were to only get 7 eggs so he is looking at changing my medication for next cycle. Had AMH retested and if all fine, we will look to start again in January. Felt much lighter coming out of the clinic.


Glad your appointment went well and that the consultant is going to change your meds next time



Shellbee said:


> We are going to blast, just spoke to the clinic so in on Saturday
> She initially just said we had 3 good embies and 2 above average but I like details .... 2 8 cell embies grade 1 and grade 2 and one 6 cell embie grade 2


Great news hun 



amy_x said:


> Hope I have luck like that. Still waiting on my call x


Hope you don't have to wait to much longer hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

shellbee grate news  

amy hope they call soon  

dingle glad ur appointment went well looks like we will be holding hands this time  

trying hope u get some answers and they look after you  

hi everyone else best of luck    

my old clinic have finnally agreed to send copies of all my bloods so i havent got to wait and have any redone just waiting for poste bring them so i can email them to lister then to be matched wooo


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Out of 5 only 1 has fertilised the sperm was not strong enough, nothing wrong with eggs. They want me in tomorrow morning to put it back. They said 5% chance it can not divide properly by morning. I'm truly gutted I can't stop crying. They said age on my side. I need to stay positive. Never been so gutted in my life x


----------



## Shellbee

Amy hun I am so very sorry to read your post, please don't give up, you little embie is strong and it only takes one. Big   look after yourself today


----------



## joclh

So sorry that that wasn't the news you were hoping for, don't give up hope just yet! You never know, that may be the one little miracle that you are waiting for!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm sobbing. I can't even move I'm gutted. It might not develop now if sperm wasn't good x


----------



## Donna82

It fertilised.......its a start and obviously that one was stronger than the others.... thinking of you today and really praying your embryo makes it x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks. I just can't help feeling like this x


----------



## Donna82

Its understandable hun x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm just shocked and gutted. Worrying it won't divide properly x


----------



## dingle123

You will feel much better when it's back inside of you.  Sending you a


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm just hoping it develops and sticks x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Out of 5 only 1 has fertilised the sperm was not strong enough, nothing wrong with eggs. They want me in tomorrow morning to put it back. They said 5% chance it can not divide properly by morning. I'm truly gutted I can't stop crying. They said age on my side. I need to stay positive. Never been so gutted in my life x


Hun so sorry only 1 made it but 1 is better than none as it only takes that one Did you not have ICSI ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Lister ladies 

If you did use a hot water bottle during stimms 
When did you start ? how many times and day ? and for how long ?

I never used one before but going to give it a go this time


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yes we had icsi. Just sperm quality very poor and not good enough to fertilise although they picked best 5 out of sample. All eggs were perfect. I don't think it's gonna work now  x



everydayisagift said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 5 only 1 has fertilised the sperm was not strong enough, nothing wrong with eggs. They want me in tomorrow morning to put it back. They said 5% chance it can not divide properly by morning. I'm truly gutted I can't stop crying. They said age on my side. I need to stay positive. Never been so gutted in my life x
> 
> 
> 
> Hun so sorry only 1 made it but 1 is better than none as it only takes that one Did you not have ICSI ?
Click to expand...


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Lister ladies
> 
> If you did use a hot water bottle during stimms
> When did you start ? how many times and day ? and for how long ?
> 
> I never used one before but going to give it a go this time


I did it every day for an hour and in the evening whilst watching tv xx


----------



## Journey99

*Amy *  I know it's hard but try and remain positive. I believe positivity goes a long way! It really does only take one!!

*ED* I didn't have a set schedule for the hot water bottle. I did my injections at 9pm and usually went to bed shortly after that so would take the hot water bottle to bed with me.

*Laura* Hey hun hope you are doing ok. Been thinking of you xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Everyday 

I did hot water bottle from when I got in from work at about 8 and took one to bed with me each night. On weekends anytime I was sat watching the telly I had a hot water bottle 

Hope everything's going ok with the injections


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy - please stay positive. One of my friend had only one embryo and now she is 4 years old. don't give up. 

everydayisagift -  I didn't use a hot bottle of water at all and I couldn't complain about my eggs number and quality.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Journey - thank you love   just hoping our baby makes it to tomorrow and starts dividing. Will find out grade and cell numbers too. Not expecting the best tho. Hard to feel positive I feel like its over already  x

Trying - it's good to hear things like that. Makes me feel better. I just can't see it happening. With the sperm being so poor that's why they Didnt manage to fertilise. I just hope the one left is a strong positive and not a weak  x


----------



## dingle123

*Amy* - I have everything crossed for you and both myself and A are sending you good luck vibes. Xxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Amy--- hoping and praying your little embi d fights on I'm sure it's a little strong one xx

hey Laura hun how r u?

ED - I used hot water every night several times lol... also drank LOADS of milk xx

hey to everyone else hope yous r well.... I'm on phone so still can't read back unfortunately x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Laura   can't believe this is happening to me! 

Shenagh - thanks love   hope u and baby are ok. I hope so, feeling very doubtful at the moment x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I woke up crying. Been up since 3.15   I'm just beside myself - wondering if its still alive, and will it make it?! X


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - hope you managed a but more sleep, im  this one is a little fighter and is staying strong today.
Good Luck Hun 

Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Amy,    good luck today we will be thinking of you hun and hoping that your tough little embie is fighting on, it's a strong one that one so every reason to be dividing nicely for this morning
Hope you managed to get some sleep


----------



## Donna82

Amy...... Good luck for today, thinking of you x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you girls  

Managed to get some more sleep. I've not had a call as yet but she said by 930. I need to leave my house 9.45 as next train would make me late. Tried calling them no answer just wanna no if its still going or not x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> I woke up crying. Been up since 3.15  I'm just beside myself - wondering if its still alive, and will it make it?! X


Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun x x x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I just cried my eyes out its grade 2, they grade 1-5 , 1 being the best and its 5 cells. It's a fighter she said it should only be 2-4 cells today x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - that's great news Hun! Soooo please. Are they going ahead with transfer today? 
Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah they said will grown better in me than a dish x


----------



## SarahScrafton

That's brill Hun, got my fingers crossed for you. Now begins the longest 2 weeks ever. Xxx


----------



## loopee8

congrats AMY!
x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks. Don't wanna get hopes up again to be knocked down but it proves its a fighter. Just hope now it makes it x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> I just cried my eyes out its grade 2, they grade 1-5 , 1 being the best and its 5 cells. It's a fighter she said it should only be 2-4 cells today x


Great news hun


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Amy, really pleased for you, one tough embie you got there .... hope ET went ok


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

It's back in me im now PUPO. By time we got there was now grade 1 which is best and was dividing again which they said was very good sign. Test day 5th December x


----------



## Shellbee

yay PUPO lady with her top grade embie, hope the 2WW goes quickly for you


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy-sounds so good! I keep   for BFP for you!


----------



## Donna82

Great news Amy....... Roll on 5th Dec  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls. I can't believe its grade 1 with 6 cells. This is a miracle out of 1 fertilised. Never dreamed it would be grade 1 x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> It's back in me im now PUPO. By time we got there was now grade 1 which is best and was dividing again which they said was very good sign. Test day 5th December x


Fantastic news


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks everyday hope ur well x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy that's brilliant news! Defiantly a fighter there, hope your 2ww goes quickly for you. 
Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks sarah! 

shocked it was grade 1 with 6 cells already. 

just hope this is the one! trying not to get my hopes up tho x


----------



## SarahScrafton

I'm a bit confused, by IVF dates I'm 6w3d just had scan and they said I was about 5 weeks but I guessing you add 2 weeks on to this? Is that right? As when I asked if that looked bout right from IVF dates they said a little ahead as it was 4 weeks since ET. So that means it measuring 7w, but they said it was still to small to see heartbeat? And this is normal.  So I'm totaly confused, as if I am 7 weeks there must be a heartbeat, or mabye there scan machines don't pick up that early? 

Xx


----------



## Journey99

Sarah I was told to you the date they retrieved the eggs for my date and not the date of my last period.  It is then calculated on implantation date.  I wouldn't worry if they think you are a little ahead.  Once you get your EDD that's the date you have and nothing else really matters xxx

PS I had my first scan at 6w6d and only one sac had a heartbeat.  They say it's not likely to see a heartbeat before 7 weeks.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks journey, 

I know that's what I thought about dates, but I'd there saying I'm 7 week but there also saying that it's to early to see heartbeat which I thought you could at 7 weeks, they didn't seem to concerned but it's going to be a nervous 2ww again! 
Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

To my knowledge you would be 7 weeks on the 27 nov. I asked mine today and they said egg collection day makes u 2 weeks so from mine I would be 7 weeks on Boxing Day x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy - you're right with dates calculations. Simply add 2 weeks to your EC date plus weeks later. In total you will get Sarah age of your pg. 

sarah - don't worry too much about early scan results. Baby is so tiny that simple sonographer mistake could have a impact on scan results. and more important is a quality and age of scan' machine. probably in a private clinic you'll see a heartbeat and get a proper baby measurement. the best is scan at about 12w of gestation


----------



## joclh

Amy, my fingers and toes are crossed for you!

Well...... It is finally my turn! I have just done first down reg injection  ( journey, I know you said spray wasn't that bad but I struggled with even the non medicated stuff so decided injections would be easier for me) it didn't really hurt at all. I had to push a lot harder than I thought to get needle in, is that normal? I am quite slim and do have a strong stomach from doing ballet?.. but all done now and I am feeling very pleased with my self, only slightly shaky before putting it in and only a couple of small tears after, I think that was more releaf than anything!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks joclh !

i found that the first ones went in easier as i got nearer to ec it got harder as belly was solid!!

not long now xx


----------



## Journey99

Haha you are   picking needles over sniffing lol.  But well done!  x


----------



## goingcrazy78

congratulations amy on being pupo   what a little fighter loving the pic everything crossed for your 2ww and ur bfp


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

haha i think shes mad too lol. needle phobic over here. i made the posh lady put the needle at ec in my hand, cant bare it in the crease of arm. the bruise i have now on my hand is unreal its black lol. my mum and hubby said when the lady took it out my hand when i got discharged i went as white as a sheet like someone had pulled a plug on the colour in my face x



Journey99 said:


> Haha you are  picking needles over sniffing lol. But well done! x


----------



## joclh

I quite agree! I really can't do liquid medicine or anything with the slightest unusual taste though. Injections are ok because they hurt for a few seconds but then they are done but I would probably still be being sick if I had the spray! Absolutely crazy!

Do they give you a drip for ec? Or just needle to put you to sleep?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No they did that too put me to sleep then leave it in your hand incase you need any meds. I had some paracetamol as my ovaries felt a little sore after when I woke up x


----------



## joclh

Thanks. I am one of these people that likes to know exactly what will happen, no surprises! I am really pleased to be starting, will sleep a lot  better tonight I was getting really anxious and impatient.  I am sure you will too!


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* Why did you chose your hand? Cannula in the hand hurts!!! The one the posh lady put in my arm I didn't even feel. The last thing I remember her saying is that my face may go numb and I said ok its numb and that's it.

*joclh* They put a cannula in and use that to administer the GA. I didn't feel a thing and it was over in 15 minutes!!


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> I'm a bit confused, by IVF dates I'm 6w3d just had scan and they said I was about 5 weeks but I guessing you add 2 weeks on to this? Is that right? As when I asked if that looked bout right from IVF dates they said a little ahead as it was 4 weeks since ET. So that means it measuring 7w, but they said it was still to small to see heartbeat? And this is normal. So I'm totaly confused, as if I am 7 weeks there must be a heartbeat, or mabye there scan machines don't pick up that early?
> 
> Xx


Put your EC date in this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf

Your 6 wks 3 days so your be very lucky to see a heartbeat this early hun


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I couldn't bare it where they take blood from it makes me feel sick. She told me hand hurt more I said I don't care lol. 

I was shaking when they took me in that room. i never been put out so i was petrified! i felt like this lady was sending me asleep to die haha, i was that scared. I remember looking at clock in the put to sleep room 1010 I woke up 1040. I didn't think it was gonna work haha. She was putting it in she said to do u feel it yet I said nope she said it might go down ur throat then my face tingled and my eyes got heavy and I said I'm feeling it. Next thing BANG I was being woke up in recovery "amy amy". I felt them pull that tube out my throat. I was in such a nice Sleep! First thing I said is don't touch my hand lol. It makes me feel ill! Then asked how many I got and she said how many you reckon I said minimum 13 she said 13.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks for replies ladies, I'm driving myself mad. I know I'm 6w+3d but concerned why they measured me at only 5 weeks. I've got a horrible feeling it could be over for us.

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I don't understand what's happened Sarah? U went for a scan today? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Was I meant to get a test or anything today? 

Also I Know it's me looking forward but with the egg share at lister if u do get BFP do u get a 7 week scan for free? X


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* No they don't provided pee sticks and scans are not free. I'm not sure what they charge but think its over 100 quid. You should be able to find a local clinic that will do it for less.


----------



## SarahScrafton

I had a bit of pain on my left side yesterday and called EPU and Haney said come in for scan today, I felt a bit of a fraud coz pain had gone by this morning. So had scan and she said everything looked ok but no heartbeat as it was to early. Went to se consultant and he explained was sac and yolk sac but measured 5w, I asked if this was rights use for IVF dates and he said I was measuring just over as I only had transfer 4 1/2 weeks ago. So I just feel in limbo as if I am only 5w (which is unlikely as IVF date is 6w+3d) why am I so far behind and if I am suppose to add 2w to the 5 then why isn't there a heartbeat? I think I need to give then a ring and speak to them again as quite confusing. 

Xx


----------



## Journey99

*Sarah* Even at 6w3d you would be extrememly lucky to see a heartbeat! Like I said I was 6w6d and there was no heartbeat. Don't stress about it, they aren't worried so no need for you to be. x


----------



## Donna82

Sarah....

Try to only use the dates as a guide till your 12 week scan.

I was adament on dates obviously after having ivf I assumed everything was bang on. I am actually a week further ahead than ivf dates and was told dates can differ slightly either way so try not to worry x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks girls, 

I'm back for scan again in 2 weeks and we will just see. I'm not going to stress about it whatever is ment to be is ment to be. 

Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Quick post 

NO ET for me today got to come back tomorrow, all five off my ickle embies are still will us but 2 are blast and 3 early blast so they want us to wait to pick the best ones tomorrow 

Back tomorrow morning just hope it was the right thing to agree with them ....


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's great shell!

Did they call u or did u get up there? 

Did they tell u grades etc? X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Amy 

No we went all the way over there, waited for an hour as they were behind and then discussed with Emma an the doctor 

No grading she said difficult to grade blast or early blast .. 2 above average quality 3 are only Morula so she said its difficult to tell, so will wait and see tomorrow


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

what are you going to do tomorrow then put 2 back? x


----------



## everydayisagift

Shellbee said:


> Quick post
> 
> NO ET for me today got to come back tomorrow, all five off my ickle embies are still will us but 2 are blast and 3 early blast so they want us to wait to pick the best ones tomorrow
> 
> Back tomorrow morning just hope it was the right thing to agree with them ....


Great news hun looks like you have some to put on ice as well


----------



## loopee8

Hi Shellbee
The same thing happened to me with the same embryologist! My DP and I went in on a Sunday which was day 5. Waited for 30mins or so then had Emma explain that all 6 of ours were growing at same rate, none of them had quite reached blast stage, so she asked us to come back the next day for day 6 transfer. So we did. We had the 2 strongest put back and none of the others made it to the freezer. But I am glad we waited the extra day, she said 2 made themselves very obvious to be the strongest so if we had insisted on the day 5 transfer who knows which ones she would have chosen.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Loopee - that's great News! Congrats on your BFP! 

Hope I have the same luck. I only had 1 fertilise due to poor sperm quality so we are now hoping for a miracle with our grade 1 6 cell which we transferrd yesterday.

I'm trying to Stay positive it's very hard though x


----------



## Shellbee

loopee8 said:


> Hi Shellbee
> The same thing happened to me with the same embryologist! My DP and I went in on a Sunday which was day 5. Waited for 30mins or so then had Emma explain that all 6 of ours were growing at same rate, none of them had quite reached blast stage, so she asked us to come back the next day for day 6 transfer. So we did. We had the 2 strongest put back and none of the others made it to the freezer. But I am glad we waited the extra day, she said 2 made themselves very obvious to be the strongest so if we had insisted on the day 5 transfer who knows which ones she would have chosen.


Hi loopee

Really glad to hear that you had the same thank you!, she said the same to us it would just be pot luck which one went back and as couldn't say which would be better, she was really good at explaining everything it was just walking away we were like oh god did we make the right choice! They coming in early for us tomorrow 9:15am

Fantastic news on your BFP, good sign for the last minute 6 day transfers  I can see you have a scan next week from your signature, you must be so exited to see you bean(s) good luck and hope Tueaday comes quickly


----------



## everydayisagift

Quick Question Ladies 

Did anyone drop to 1 sniff morning & evening from day 1 of stimms ?

On my last cycle i started off on 225 for 5 days with 2 sniffs morning & evening then i was up to 300 and dropped to 1 sniff morning & evening after first scan showed very small follies 

I knew i was starting on 300 this time which i was happy about but i just checked my treatment plan from last time and noticed i didn't drop to 1 sniff twice a day till after first scan but this time i started at 1 sniff twice daily from day 1 of stimms 

On the note of injections - I hate doing them   it hurts when i put the neddle in and it hurts when the liquid is going in no matter how slow i do it (might hurt more coz its a high amount) god knows


----------



## SarahScrafton

Everyday - I was on 225 and dropped to 1 sniff twice a day when I stared stimming.
Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday I was one sniff twice a day from day 1 too it just doesn't slow it down as much it's not a bad thing Hun.... It means the ovaries will respond quicker to the medication... I injected into my thighs by the way and found it FAR easier than my tummy xx


----------



## loopee8

Shellbee. Thinking of u this morning. Hope all went well at the Lister. Keep us updated! 

Amy x. Thanks for your congrats. Yes stay positive with your little embryo inside you. It only takes one, as everyone keeps saying! Try not to go insane on the 2ww. And be comforted/aware/warned of the fact that the waiting AFTER the 2ww is even more stressful!!!

Everyday. I found my belly far easier than my thighs for injections. Hardly felt them. Got a bit more padding on my belly than my thighs maybe that is why 

Sarahscrafton. Sorry I can't help with the date confusion. Makes me think I must take a list of questions to my scan on Tuesday. I don't want to walk out confused! Hope your scan in 2weeks reassures you. Try not to stress.

AFM. Anxious for Tuesday. Two more sleeps! I woke up at 2am with bad back and tummy cramps for about 30mins and very hot all of a sudden. Thought it was all over so took ages to get back to sleep. But no blood and no more cramps this morning so hope it was just one of those twinges.....scary!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

loopee-congratulations!!!!! 

shelbee-fingers crossed for your ET.They know what to do to optimise a chance for BFP.

everyday-cannot help. I was on 150 and 112 every second day with 2 sniffs morning and evening through my stimms (8 days only). I think they reduce your sniffs dose to make injections work more effectively for your follicles.


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks ladies 

Its all good then coz the plan is to get the follies growing quicker   Only time will time if its worked better this time


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah I went down to 1 sniff after my 1st stimms Scan xx


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovely lister ladies 

Everyday:: I was on 4 sniffs a day all the way to my trigger they didn't reduce it for me at all. The injects always stung for me, I thought I was being a proper wimp! Apparently sometimes it can irritate some people more than others .. Hoping of lots of follies at your scan next week 

Loopee:: Glad you feeling better now hun, hopefully growing pains , hope 2 more sleeps goes quickly for you 

Donna:: Thanks for sharing the link, some really interesting stuff on there 

Trying:: Hope you doing ok lovely, have you managed to get in with a different consultant? 

Amy, hope you relaxing today 

Hello to everyone else

AFM, all went well today our day 6 blasts are already starting to hatch! We lost 2 over night but had 2 good ones and 1 average one today ... Really glad we went with the clinic for day 6 as she found our front runner straight away ... I will confess that even though we only wanted one back we put them both back I just couldn't face leaving the other one and it wasnt good enough to freeze .. plus DH and I always joke about the twins Tate and Lyle .... So Tate and Lyle came home to mummy ... (Or back to the mother ship if your inclined to agree with DH!) ... OTD is 3rd December so only 8 sleeps!    ... However we may try and hold out until the 4th a DH is in holiday then so we can be together, thought about the 2nd instead but may be too early?? When do you ladies first see a BFP? 

Any tips for getting though 8 sleeps in one piece greatly appreciated! 

Been shopping this afternoon, DH bought me 2 new tops and a huddy to say well done us,  now chilling out about to watch a film, so far sanity remains intact and google at a safe distance!


----------



## Journey99

*Shelbee* Congrats! Maybe you will be joining the twin club . I got my BFP 9dp3dt so was 12 days for me. I didn't dare test any earlier. I'm not a fan of pee sticks lol I personally think the longer you can hold out the better because then you don't have to worry about false pos/neg tests and then you're that much closer to your first scan lol. I think I was told it can take up to 13 days for trigger shot to fully leave body so I tested 17 days after trigger.


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks Journey,  

we were thinking the same,  to go for a day after official OTD if hubby can't change day off or be here on test day, like you say would hate to get a false positive/negative ... Hope you and the twins doin ok


----------



## Journey99

Or you could just wake hubby at 2am like I did


----------



## Shellbee

Ooh there's an idea ... Perhaps if I don't tell him he can't object


----------



## goingcrazy78

shellbee congratulations on being pupo


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks goingcrazy! Just hope Tate and Lyle are snuggling nicely  

Where you up to now? Did the copies off all your bloods and results arrive from your other clinic so you can progress things quicker? Sorry if I missed the update


----------



## goingcrazy78

Hi shellbee Im sure Tate and Lyle will take firm place as captian of there mother ship   , will be keeping everything crossed for you  

Yes my old clinic finally sent all of the results which Ive emailed to ruth , I got a reply today to say they are a nurse down but will officially sign them all off asap , they have already told me i have been accepted to share so I presume once theyve checked the results off they will match me , im just waiting to hear bk from my old clinic as the hep b core blood for my hubby are missing so he may just need that one re done , now just waiting to hear if all my bloods are acceptable and hopefully avoid a long drive down on wednesday , excited to be starting again it feels like such a life line  

hope you get through the next week with ur nails intact and Tate and Lyle give you a smooth ride  

Hi everyone else hope your all doing well


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi girls 

How's everyone doing? Seems quite on here. 

ATM - nothing much to report, after feeling but rubbish over weekend did CBD test yesterday and still says 3+ so feeling more positive! Just want these next 10 days to go quickly till next scan and hopefully it will be right size and nice heartbeat. 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies,

My AMH came back - it was 38 at the end of March and is now 28.4 - I'm happy with that! Have to go back Friday for the TSH blood test (?) but have also received confirmation of the drugs I'll be taking on the next cycle - combined pill, Nafarelin and then Fostimom which I have never heard of?! Least things are moving in the right direction.

How is everyone?

Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> My AMH came back - it was 38 at the end of March and is now 28.4 - I'm happy with that! Have to go back Friday for the TSH blood test (?) but have also received confirmation of the drugs I'll be taking on the next cycle - combined pill, Nafarelin and then Fostimom which I have never heard of?! Least things are moving in the right direction.


Dont you think its mad how the AMH can drop so much !!! Mine was 7.99 before round 2 0.88 a week after BFN then another week later 3.99

So you wont be sniffing next time ? is Fostimom a stimms drug ? Will you be matched now ? ready for the new year ?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Dingle - great news the new year will be here before you know it. 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Dont you think its mad how the AMH can drop so much !!! Mine was 7.99 before round 2 0.88 a week after BFN then another week later 3.99
> 
> So you wont be sniffing next time ? is Fostimom a stimms drug ? Will you be matched now ? ready for the new year ?


I had a funny feeling it had gone down as I had remembered yours did - I wonder why it goes down so much?

Sniffing again - Nafarelin is Synarel! Fostimon is a stimming drug - I 'believe' from what I have read that it is similar to Gonal F and is recommended for women who low ovarian reserve....makes no sense with a fairly normal AMH? But Mr Tolba is keen to change my drugs after he only retrieved 7 eggs and it could have been 5 if he hadn't found 2 in a hiding follie! I feel quite positive about the change in direction but as always, it is waiting game as I know you know all too well! Did you have a scan yesterday? Have they given you a predicted date for ec? Xxxx


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* sounds like things are moving forward. I think AMH is a farce haha. Honestly how is it someone with 10 times my AMH can get 7 eggs compared to my 17!? It would be good for you to get more eggs this time and hopefully have some frosties for siblings  Hopefully the change in drug regime helps this.


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you think its mad how the AMH can drop so much !!! Mine was 7.99 before round 2 0.88 a week after BFN then another week later 3.99
> 
> So you wont be sniffing next time ? is Fostimom a stimms drug ? Will you be matched now ? ready for the new year ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have a scan yesterday? Have they given you a predicted date for ec? Xxxx
Click to expand...

Scan was ok  I thought i would have had a few more considering i started on higher drugs this time But 8 were seen on mon's scan and i was told to up my dose from 300 to 375 for mon & tue and back 2morrow for another scan

I am thinking another scan fri & mon with EC 5th and ET 8th


----------



## dingle123

How are the scans going? Lots of growth? Can't believe you have ec again next week - it has gone so quickly! Have everything crossed for you and really hope this is your time xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> How are the scans going? Lots of growth? Can't believe you have ec again next week - it has gone so quickly! Have everything crossed for you and really hope this is your time xx


 scan showed 5 on one side and 5 on the other side so 10 in total - 1 at 14mm,1 at 13mm, 1 at 12mm ,1 at 11mm 1 at 10mm 2 at 9mm, 2 at 8mm 1 at 8mm Staying on same dose 375 and back fri for another scan

Should get a date for EC on fri i would think


----------



## dingle123

All sounds good xx


----------



## joclh

How is everyone doing, Amy, shellbee, any BFPs yet??....

I am now on day 3 of Stims, feeling a bit tired but not sure if that is the meds or because it is so cold out?! How long was it before you started to get bad side effects, pains etc?

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Joclh - I have a faint BFP! Can't believe it we had only 1 fertilise and a 2 day transfer, a miracle we was told hubby would never have his own biological child!

This is today 9dp2dt. My OTD is still 3 days away on Wednesday getting clear blue digital for then.










How u getting on x


----------



## shenagh1

Def there Amy!!!  wohoo 

hey everyday  hope your well x

hi Laura and everyone else sorry can't read back on stupid phone x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> I have a faint BFP! Can't believe it we had only 1 fertilise and a 2 day transfer, a miracle we was told hubby would never have his own biological child! today 9dp2dt. My OTD is still 3 days away on Wednesday getting clear blue digital for then.


Great news on your BFP 



joclh said:


> I am now on day 3 of Stims, feeling a bit tired but not sure if that is the meds or because it is so cold out?! How long was it before you started to get bad side effects, pains etc?


I dont really start to feel anything to around day day 8-10 of injections but then it could be different if you have more or less follies growing


shenagh1 said:


> hey everyday hope your well x


Day 10 of stimms had 3rd scan on fri lining was 11.6 E2 levels were .... Scan showed 10 follies still
6 above 13mm 4 below 
Need 8 above 14mm to share so back on mon for another scan
Still disappointed that this cycle has not given me more follies than last with the high dose this time


----------



## Shellbee

Joclh, I started to feel twinges and cramps about day 5/6 but nothin before then. I had a lot of
Follies at first scan so think it depends like everyday said 

Everyday, good luck for the scan today 

Amy, a   on this thread also, def 2 lines and looking good for OTD BFP!! 

Dingle, hope you ok 

Goingcrazy, any news on your match?? 

Sarah, think you got another scan this week to check on bubba, hope everything goes ok 

Hi to Donna, Journey and Shenagh hope you and your bumps are doing ok 

My OTD today and ....    

Actually will confess tested yesterday and was BFP but tested again today on clear blue digital and says pregnant 1-2 weeks ... This POAS thing could get addictive ...


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats shell.

Help please
Many test is still light like yesterday.

Is this normal x


----------



## joclh

Amy, Shell a big congratulations to you!!! I really hope I am as lucky.

I am doing ok, first scan is tomorrow. The last couple of nights I have not been able to sleep at all, no idea why, did anyone else have trouble sleeping? Also, last night after doing third injection I did feel a bit funny, not a pain exactly just felt uncomfortable in tummy area?

Your BFPs have made me feel really positive, we are certainly being looked after by the best people!


----------



## everydayisagift

Gutted  only have 7 follies for EC on wed


----------



## dingle123

What did nurse say? Xxxxxxx  

Mr Tolba found two eggs in one follie.....so don't give up hope just yet.

Shell - woooooohooo!!!!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Shellbee - yeah congratulations! 

Amy - try not to stress, my lines stayed the same for days. I got CBD for test day. 

Everyday - have you 7 in total or 7 big enough. On my last scan before EC they said I had 8 just big enough and 4 that might grow, at EC I had 17! Think they have a growth spurt close to end. Fingers crossed for wed Hun. x

ATM - not doing to bad, got midwives appioment tommorow and scan on Friday. It seems you get one wait out of the way and then your you got another wait. Cannot wait till new years day when I'm 12 weeks! 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

Lister ladies - can anyone tell me when we can expect to be billed for storing of sperm/ICSI/AMH bloods etc? Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Laura, Got my bill here .. Egg sharing 

iCSI - £770 
Sperm storage - £310 for the year 
No cost for AMH/Bloods (they did bill me for it but I phoned them and they cancelled it)


----------



## dingle123

Oh - I wonder why mine hasn't arrived?!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> What did nurse say? Xxxxxxx
> Mr Tolba found two eggs in one follie.....so don't give up hope just yet.


Well i walked into nurse room and said ' Its not looking good is it' Lizzy said well you have 7 good size follies lets see what wed brings and take it from there if you only get 7 eggs i will come and see you to have a chat (We chatted for 20/25mins about it today anyway) But she did say the smaller ones will probable not get much bigger for a egg

Scan showed lining was 12.7 11 follies ([email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## Journey99

*shelbee* Woohoo congrats!! Another Lister baby


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy I would say that's a pretty good positive! X

Everyday - good luck for Wednesday. X


----------



## dingle123

*everyday* - I have everything crossed for Wed - you must be really very disappointed - sending you a


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Everyday good luck for Wednesday x


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *shelbee* Woohoo congrats!! Another Lister baby


I have to say, they seem to have no problems getting us all knocked up!


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks ladies for your congrats, 

Everyday   that those follies grow a little or you have some doubles already to get your 8 

Laura lol, your post made me smile I'm knocked up!  

They gave me the bill for ICSI before egg collection, the sperm freezing bill arrived about 2 days after EC oh and DH got one given to him on the day of his op! .... Not sure why you haven't got one, maybe the freezing is included with the donor cost? No clue about ICSI tho 

Sarah, good luck for midwife appointment tomorrow and hoping Friday comes quickly for your scan 

Quick question ladies .. My GP says he can't do my prescription for the pressies without a letter from the lister, any of you faced this and could the lister do it? If not I'm just going to get them from the lister .... I think the GP things I'm mad tho he asked me if I wanted bloods monitoring and I practically bit his head off with my "no way" response! ... I have been and bought some more peesticks tho!!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *everyday* - I have everything crossed for Wed - you must be really very disappointed - sending you a


Disappointed is one word 

Just have call from clinic i am to take one more dose of 375 2night at 7pm and then trigger shot at 11pm (last time last dose was not needed on same day of trigger shot) so you never know it might make the last few grow - but i very much doubt it as they haven't moved up the chart since fri scan so not keeping my hopes up going their on wed under the impression of donating my eggs

I haven't had much lucky with the Lister Clinic


----------



## cocobella

Shelbee congratulations! 
About the pessaries, my GP said the same as yours so just got the lister to post me a prescription. Just don't buy them from them as they are so expensive. Got mine from asda and tesco and they were a fraction of the price and had them there and then. 
Everyday, fingers crossed the luck will come your way for egg collection. You really don't know what will be there when it comes to it.
Sarah, you are right about waiting. As soon as you get to one stage there is another wait until the next.
Dingle, I also got my bill for storage straight away pretty much the day after it arrived so yours must have slipped through the net somehow.
Amy, said it already but that really looks like a good positive to me


----------



## dingle123

*Shellbee* - I actually managed to wangle pessaries from my GP but I am guessing she felt a bit sorry for me as I was bleeding at the time. Next time I think I'll just get them from the lister - you really don't need the hassle. Congrats once again!

*everyday* - I know it must seem really bleak right now but lets see what Wed brings.


----------



## Journey99

*Shelbee* Get the prescription from Lister and take it to your GP then get him to write you a prescription. I got a prescription from Lister but filled it at a local pharmacy rather than Lister, that and I didn't have time to see GP.

Hehe Knocked up! We recently went on strike and it was -11C outside. I obviously was not able to walk the picket line as it was too cold for me and too icy so got office duties at the union office. People would come in freezing and see me there sweating away answering phones in the office. I just told them "get knocked up and you can sit in here with me"


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy and shellbee CONGRATULATIONS    

shellbee had to have my hiv hep b re tested last wed as mine were out of date they said id get a call this week ill presume i wont start till after xmas although tom is due in a wk n half so maybe ill be on the pill then


----------



## everydayisagift

On our way to London to stay the night with M&D ready for EC 2morrow got to be there at 7.30am 

Sorry for the I'm sad post but need to tell someone 

Been in a bad mood all day snapping at anything and everything jel says  

Wish I was excited about 2morrow but I ain't and to tell the truth I wish I didn't have to go through with it now  

Life is so under fair


----------



## Journey99

ED


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

everyday 

Hope it goes well Tomoz. Let us know. Have u thought about what u are gonna do if u only get 7? X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy - good luck tomorrow

afm - I had a 12w scan and only one heartbeat. We're devastated   my baby B so much


----------



## Journey99

*Trying*  I know most people will say be grateful for your one (which I know you are) but it doesn't take the hurt away from losing the other. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Shellbee - congratulations!


----------



## Shellbee

Trying, I am so truly sorry to read your news lovely. Thinking of you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Trying I'm So sorry love you must be so upset   I'm thinking of u x

Thank u for your wishes xx


----------



## cocobella

Everyday, good luck for tomorrow. Hope they find lots of eggs hiding in there
Trying, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

OTD -      

Clear blue digital - pregnant 2-3 weeks  

It only takes one!!  

Not sure whether to get my bloods done x


----------



## Shellbee

Amy, congratulated you on the other thread but so happy for you going to celebrate here too 

            

I didn't bother with bloods, just testing this week to make sure still knocked up! (Every other day)


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

On clear blue website says 2-3 means ur hcg is over 200. A hcg of that much this early means chance of twin pregnancy!!! Which means it would of split and they would be identical. Or maybe its a quick growing baby and will put me a week ahead or so x


----------



## Shellbee

Ooh twins hey! Excited to see what your scan brings, you booked it in yet? 

My clear blue digital was 1-2 on Monday and 2-3 today


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

We will see! 

Hubby's mum is identical twin so we will see. She had a dream before all this 2 identical girls! Weird.

I'm not having it at the lister they charge to much I will pm you one close to us very good. Only £80 an u get to see normal ultrasound and 3d and u get photos too x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - congratulations    

Everyday - good luck today  

Trying - so sorry about your news  

ATM - went for my booking appioment with my midwife yesterday, she seems lovely. Most of it was just filling in forms and giving info about medical history. Loads of bloods taken and also got my flu jab. So as this is second pregnancy I won't see her again till I'm 16 weeks. Now just 2 more sleeps till scan. 

Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

amy- congratulations!


----------



## joclh

I wish I was at the same stage as you!!! Would be absolutely over the moon to have a BFP

I had first stink scan yesterday and have loads of follicles, 35 in total. It has only been 4 days so they are all still small. They said because I have pcos I am likely to over respond so this is normal. I will be back on Thursday for another scan to see how they have grown. My only worry is egg quality, does anyone have any tips? 

I really want this to work!


----------



## everydayisagift

OMG OMG OMG 
I GOT 10 EGGS 
I AM OVER THE MOON 
Let hope some  make it to day 3


----------



## SarahScrafton

Everyday - yeah!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats everyday x


----------



## shenagh1

Congrats Ed and Amy smiles all round today then xx

Hi everyone else....

Laura how r u?
Jolch sounds almost painful lol xx good luck 


Afm- heading to hospital today for 16week scan even though I'm over it now but hoping everything is ok feeling a little off after the bleeding and my boobs r shrinking again... It wasn't my cervical erosion either it was bleeding from somewhere else xx


----------



## cocobella

Excellent news everyday, knew there would be some hiding in there somewhere 
Shenagh, good luck for your scan. My boobs also seemed to shrink a little bit at one stage and haven't really got that much bigger generally yet anyway.
Joclh, it won't be long before you are joining the rest of us.
Hope you are feeling calmer today Amy!


----------



## joclh

Shenagh, I see you also have pcos, did you have lots of follicles? And how did the number of follicles correspond to the number of good eggs?

It is bearable at the moment, feels like I have done 100 sit ups but unfortunately my tummy doesn't look like that at all, starting to really stick out. I have got the next couple of weeks off work so just relaxing at home, feel incredably tired.


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies - when do we start the pessaries 

I have only gone and left the leaflet in my room and don't want to look silly asking clinic and cant remember from last cycle


----------



## dingle123

Today, I think. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

They told me next day x


----------



## Journey99

*ED* 10 eggs!!! Fab news!!!! You start the pessaries tomorrow and then remember on ET day you have to do them via the "back door" lol


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks ladies for info 

I got a phone call at 5pm frpm clinic (never got a call after last EC)

I was ****ting a brick thinking to myself my 5 haven't made the icsi when on phone and lady was asking me for my info then saying well done for getting 10 eggs and well done for donating 5 

But thank god she went on to say that all 5 of my eggs have all survived the icsi and I will get a call 2morrow morning to see how many out of the 5 have fertilised 

So I had two lots of GREAT news today 

Shame I couldn't say the same about drive home from London to Kent when the alternator belt broke in the car -lucky for us my DF slowly drove  the car to the services which was 4 miles away so we could get out of car and go in the warmth until help came


----------



## Tito

Welldone ED


----------



## tryingsecondtime

my recipient is pg too  

everyday -


----------



## everydayisagift

Just had call 
4 out of the 5 fertilised 
ET is booked for 1pm sat


----------



## Shellbee

Great news ED on the eggs and fert


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news ED!

I'm scared. Clear blue yesterday 2-3 weeks, today 1-2. Are hcg levels dropping? Scared of chemical pregnancy or misscarriage x


----------



## Journey99

Depends on if you used the first morning urine.  The HCG levels are strongest in your first wee of the day but can fluctuate.  I personally would stop peeing on sticks and just try and relax.  You are just driving yourself mental. I'd say stay away from HCG test because personally I think they cause much more stress than needed but no one ever listens to me! lol


----------



## dingle123




----------



## Shellbee

Journey .. I listened to you   on the bloods anyway!! Still peeing on sticks tho   hope you ok 

Amy, 1-2 weeks is good maybe yesterday's test wasn't accurate (not first pee??) for some reason and today is just your true result ... Sure everything is ok and remember bubba needs a chilled out mummy


----------



## Journey99

*Shelbee*  haha! As a joke I've been tempted to go into the chemist and take up a couple different HPT tests and ask them which is the most accurate as I want to be really sure   I've never been a POAS fan. In fact had I held out until OTD I would have only done the one but because I tested two days early I went out to buy another one for OTD. They only had 2 packs so I just peed 2 days in a row to use up the sticks. I guess I'm sensible when it comes to POAS just neurotic about every thing else


----------



## everydayisagift

I wanted a update so gave clinic a call

I have 3 eggs at GRADE 2 (4 cell)        never had grade 2 eggs before
and 1 at grade 3 (4 cell)    Alll eggs are doing really well for day 2


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's good! Mine was grade 2 5 cell the 2nd morning. By the time we got to clinic at midday for transfer was grade 1 so things can go up  are u going to blast x


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> That's good! Mine was grade 2 5 cell the 2nd morning. By the time we got to clinic at midday for transfer was grade 1 so things can go up  are u going to blast x


I want a day 3 ET as i dont want to take the risk

In the past i have only had grade 3 and 4 8 cells on day 3 and always been told blasto was not a option

So just because i seem to have better grade eggs this time (which i am so shocked about) i would still like a day 3 ET

I could there 2morrow and they could have dropped a grade as i have never found out what my eggs have been on day 2 before

But all this grading dont mean alot to me deep down as my SON was a poor grade 3 8 cell and he is now a lovely 22mth old


----------



## SarahScrafton

Everyday - great news  

I went for my scan today 8w+3d and she said everything looked good, seen heartbeat but still measuring 2w behind 6w+2d today. I just don't understand how I can be that far behind when we had IVF?? Back in 2 week for another scan. 

Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> I went for my scan today 8w+3d and she said everything looked good, seen heartbeat but still measuring 2w behind 6w+2d today. I just don't understand how I can be that far behind when we had IVF?? Back in 2 week for another scan.


Great news your got to see a heartbeat today  Maybe your baby was late in finding someone to set up camp in your womb What did scan place say ? have you asked clinic what they views are ?


----------



## SarahScrafton

They seemed that everything was ok, but I'm sceptical. I just don't think it would take 2 weeks to implant. I havnt spoke to lister yet, going to give them a call tomorrow. I feel like I'm living my life in 2ww! 

Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Here we go ago 

I am now officially PUPO


----------



## dingle123

Have everything crossed for you, lovely xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Have everything crossed for you, lovely xx


Thanks hun


----------



## Shellbee

Congrats on being PUPO ED,   for your BFP


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday -


----------



## everydayisagift

tryingsecondtime said:


> everyday -





Shellbee said:


> Congrats on being PUPO ED,  for your BFP


Thanks Ladies x


----------



## donnaw

Congrats Everydayisagift xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Congrats ed for the pupo fx now for the next 2w xx

hi everyone hope you r well xx


----------



## joclh

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. I had my last set of injections last night and am booked for ec tomorrow!!! I have got 15 or so large follies and 10 smaller ones which may also be big enough by tomorrow so that is good news, fingers crossed quality will be ok. I am a bit concerned though, DH did his thing yesterday am, as instructed by the nurse, and there was quite a bit of blood which has never happened before, i really really hope that it doesnt effect anything, i may give them a call to check and see if there is anything to worry about. Dr google said it is common for men in their 30s and that it is most likely to be nothing and will go away on it's own- really hope it is gone by Tuesday!

What should we expect tomorrow? I have to be there at 7.30, are the rooms nice? Does it hurt afterwards? How did you feel in the evening and the next day?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Joclh - it's fine I was worried over nothing! Rooms are ok better than nhs get sky bathroom etc, we was lucky we had a room to ourselves. I felt fine after x


----------



## dingle123

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is well? I am surrounded by Christmas paper and bows today!

*everyday* - how's the 2ww going? When is OTD? 

*Amy* - really great news re: hcg levels! Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha I did that last night Laura I was sick of it by time I finished still got more to wrap!

Really pleased with hcg shocked was so high for only 4 weeks 5 days x


----------



## dingle123

*Joclh* - thinking of you today - lots of luck for ec!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *everyday* - how's the 2ww going? When is OTD?


2ww is going ok had alot of stress the first 3 days  but today is a good day 
Clinic said 14 days after EC So that make OTD 19th Dec  So a week today until i find out 
 it has worked this time for me


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Really pleased with hcg shocked was so high for only 4 weeks 5 days x


When was the EPU doing another scan ?


----------



## dingle123

Does anyone know when the lister shut down/reopen for Christmas? Just spoken to Lizzy who said they will start to match me after I go in Friday for my TSH test (she also mentioned AMH which I've already had, tut) - just trying to be realistic and wondering if they will match me in Jan rather than the end of the year.


----------



## joclh

Ec whent well, they looked after me really nicely, own room and everything! They collected 14 eggs so 7 each. They are going to call tomorrow re quality etc - keeping my fingers and toes crossed! If quality was bad I think they would have called this afternoon so given they haven't ( yet) that must be a good sign!


----------



## joclh

Forgot to add they close for Christmas on Friday 21st dec. I know they are closed for Christmas week and think they reopen the first working day in jan.


----------



## Journey99

*joclh* 14 eggs is fab! It really is Hotel Lister isn't it lol. I was so impressed with their menu...in the end I had scrambled eggs because I'm boring and couldn't decide. DH had an omlette. He also took all the molton brown toiletries and snuck them in my bag haha! It was nicer than a lot of hotels we have stayed in 

 for good news for you tomorrow. x


----------



## dingle123

joclh said:


> Ec whent well, they looked after me really nicely, own room and everything! They collected 14 eggs so 7 each. They are going to call tomorrow re quality etc - keeping my fingers and toes crossed! If quality was bad I think they would have called this afternoon so given they haven't ( yet) that must be a good sign!


Well done - you must be so pleased


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Joclh - that's great well done!!! Xx


----------



## joclh

Thank you! I agree hotel lister was great, I chose tomato pasta and toffee pudding and both were defiantly restaurant quality! I said to DH that we should come again for a date haha!

Can you remember what time they called you the next day? I am going to be waiting by the phone until I get the call!


----------



## everydayisagift

I'm so bloated I feel sick  
Never felt like this in other cycles


----------



## Journey99

*Joclh* I honestly can't remember when they called. I think it was the morning if I remember correctly but may have been afternoon.

*ED* maybe its a good sign


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Mine was 11.05 - I remember it well where we only had 1 fertilise I thought it was over x



joclh said:


> Thank you! I agree hotel lister was great, I chose tomato pasta and toffee pudding and both were defiantly restaurant quality! I said to DH that we should come again for a date haha!
> 
> Can you remember what time they called you the next day? I am going to be waiting by the phone until I get the call!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday - I think is good to speak with OD nurse about your sickness.

joclh - 14 eggs that's a really good number! well done and I keep fingers crossed for a secret date in lab
I agree that food served at lister is very good. unfortunately I couldn't fully enjoy as I was so sick after first bite  till next late evening. 30 hours after EC I couldn't take anything into my mouth


----------



## joclh

It is good news, all 7 have fertilised! I am booked in for et on Friday but may move to Day 5 if all strong enough.so far so good!  I am still keeping fingers and toes crossed though,  Don't count your chickens before they have hatched and all!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's great news!!! X


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> It is good news, all 7 have fertilised! I am booked in for et on Friday but may move to Day 5 if all strong enough.so far so good!  I am still keeping fingers and toes crossed though, Don't count your chickens before they have hatched and all!


Great news


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> It is good news, all 7 have fertilised! I am booked in for et on Friday but may move to Day 5 if all strong enough.so far so good!  I am still keeping fingers and toes crossed though, Don't count your chickens before they have hatched and all!


Have you had a call to go to blasto or is ET still today ?


----------



## joclh

We are going to blast!  I got the call whilst I was standing at the station about to get on the train. All of my seven are still going strong although one looks like it is starting to slow.  The remaining 6 are all 7 and 8 cell grade 1s so fingers crossed for two strong ones on Sunday!  I feel a tiny bit disappointed because I wanted to have them back today but I am also very happy because they are doing so well, I am going to make the most of my time in the jacuzzi and sauna today haha!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news joclh xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> We are going to blast!  I got the call whilst I was standing at the station about to get on the train. All of my seven are still going strong although one looks like it is starting to slow. The remaining 6 are all 7 and 8 cell grade 1s so fingers crossed for two strong ones on Sunday! I feel a tiny bit disappointed because I wanted to have them back today but I am also very happy because they are doing so well, I am going to make the most of my time in the jacuzzi and sauna today haha!


Thats great news hun  Hopefully you get some to keep to freeze as well


----------



## Journey99

Great news Joclh!


----------



## goingcrazy78

Matched   just awaiting af in the nxt couple of days and start the pill on day 2 ooohhh now it all starts again nervus and excited last share i got 22 eggs so fingers crossed ill respond just aswell this time.  good luck to everyone else heres hoping the positivity continues


----------



## everydayisagift

7dp3dt (10dpo) 4 days to go and i am so so so scared to test on wed   

What day did you do your first test ?? and if you ended up with a bfp did you get this on first test ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I did my first one 8dp2dt (10dpo) very very faint positive. The next day 9dp2dt (11dpo) was faint but noticeable positive x


----------



## everydayisagift

8dp3dt (11dpo) same day I tested with LO  BFN  
Don't think the result will change now


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

You might have a late implanter x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday - I tested first time 11dpo and it was a very faint positive


----------



## joclh

Everyday, don't give up just yet, there is still a chance!

I now have 2 healthy blasts onboard! One is triple a grade and the other is still early stage so can't really grade! We were talking for ages trying to decide whether to put one or two back but in the end I said that if we just put one back and it didn't work we would kick ourselves so two it was! 

They didn't tell me any dos and dont's apparently just carry on as normal even swimming is ok apparently!

Please let it work!


----------



## Journey99

Congrats on being pupo!  Just no heavy lifting but carry on with life as normal.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

congrats joclh! so your otd is xmas day?! how exciting x


----------



## joclh

That is right, Xmas day! We will be skiing in Austria so if it is BFP we will be happy and I will take things easy and if bfn I will enjoy myself skiing like a crazy lady and overheating in saunas!


----------



## everydayisagift

9dp3dt (12dpo) BFN this is heartbreaking to see this all again 
Why did I put myself through this again and so soon


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

im sorry to hear that, your result could change you might not be producing enough hCG yet. are you using the early first response or superdrugs own?


----------



## Shellbee

I'm so sorry ED,   that your result changes on OTD and that its just a late implanter


----------



## mouse13

My partner and I (civil partners) have just been accepted for egg sharing at Lister. We are starting the matching process tomorrow! I am such a mix of emotions right now. I keep thinking that this time next year we could have a baby and then thinking but what if it doesn't work?!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday - the best is to do beta hcg blood test. you never know and I   for your late surprise

joclh -


----------



## Shellbee

Hello ladies 

Today is a good day .. It's my birthday and we just had our first scan! .. Beenie looks good at 5mm and we saw a heartbeat! It was amazing we are so pleased and hope everything continues until August 

I hope everyone still waiting for their dreams gets all the luck in 2013 to make them come true 

ED hope your OTD brings a change in your early test and you see a BFP


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah glad it went well xx


----------



## joclh

Happy birthday Shellbee! Sounds like you got the best birthday present ever!

I have to wait  until Christmas day to see if I get the best present, OTD! (may do a test on sat/ sun to see!)

The waiting part is really hard, I am running out of things to do to keep me occupied. I also still feel quite tired and have a few tummy twinges now and again which I think is from ec still although my tummy has now just about deflated to pree stimm size which is good!


----------



## SarahScrafton

hi all

anyone know how to get the lilliepie ticker working? Ive got the code and put it on my signature but not apperaring.

xx


----------



## Journey99

Happy birthday Shellbee! Great news.

Sarah make sure you use the BB Code


----------



## SarahScrafton

thanks journey, hope you're well.

xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sarah you had ur booking in app yet? Xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi Amy 

I had my booking appionment a couple of weeks ago when I was about 8 weeks Hun. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oh! I spoke to hospital today the referal I done online never went through so I emailed it to midwife today so she's sorting it  can't wait to get appointment. When's ur 12 week scan xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

I know it all seems abit more real when you see a midwife. 
I've got another scan on Friday, they will book me in the for my 12 week scan depending on dates. Hopefully first week in January. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah so exciting  xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

I am so shocked really thought it was game over 

As the LISTER charge £160 for a scan I will be booking one with a company Where did you get your early scan done ladies ?


----------



## joclh

That is brilliant news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pringle-Little

Hi!

We are thinking very seriously about becoming an egg donor and starting IVF at the Lister Clinic in London. Just looking for any info or advice anyone could offer?! We are a lesbian couple hoping to start our family........thanks


----------



## goingcrazy78

everyday  congratulations exellent news  
well ladies im about to start i cant have the pill due to my history so im just waiting for af who happenes to be 5 days late very unusual for me and not a great start but as soon as it does ill start sniffing at cd21 theyve started me on 5mg of folic acid and 75 asprin then ill start 25predoisian (however they spell it lol )steriods then ill take gestone everyother day aswell as the cyclegest just praying af arrives by friday b4 the xmas break  

pringle welcome iam sure u will find the lister fantastic they certainly know there stuff is there anything in particular u would like to know


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday - just quickly to say 'my congratulations'
as you see everyone is dif and this is why clinic do not advice to test so early
well done! such a great news for a Christmas!


----------



## cocobella

Congratulations everyday! Great news


----------



## Journey99

*ED* CONGRATS!!!

*Pringle-Little* welcome. Lister is a fantastic clinic with excellent success rates. What is it you want to know. In regards to IVf everything is the same except you will need to purchase your sperm. There is a lovely lady on here Dingle who is in a same sex relationship who just did her first round. She will be able to tell you the ins and outs of the sperm buying process  As for everything else just shoot away questions and we will happily answer.


----------



## dingle123

*Pringle* - any questions re donor sperm give me a shout cx

*ED* - you already know how pleased I am but another woohoo! Can't help re private scan as the EPU scanned me. Maybe Amy can help?


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle any news on a start date yet hun  , im waiting for af to arrive then start sniffing cd21 so around 11 th jan if af arrives by tomoz , im defo nervus about the sniffing never done that b4 ive always injected but ill give it ago


----------



## cocobella

everydayisagift said:


> I am so shocked really thought it was game over
> 
> As the LISTER charge £160 for a scan I will be booking one with a company Where did you get your early scan done ladies ?


H,
Yes the lister scans are VERY expensive. Not sure where you live but I had my scan with My ultra baby. I went to the one in Kingston but they have others scattered around London. They were the cheapest at only £65 and very good and professional. I ended up havig to pay £30 more as it was twins but if there is only one that is the chepest I have found. Since then I have been going to Babybond. Their scans are £99 whether it is one or two and again they are very good so would recommend them. I went to the Wimbledon one but they have loads of places all around London. Very exciting!


----------



## cocobella

Pringle-Little said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are thinking very seriously about becoming an egg donor and starting IVF at the Lister Clinic in London. Just looking for any info or advice anyone could offer?! We are a lesbian couple hoping to start our family........thanks


Hi,
Like the others have said the Lister is a great clinic and there have been so many success stories from there to show for it! Feel free to ask any questions about the process or donor sperm as like Dingle have been through the process of that too!


----------



## everydayisagift

Thank you everyone for the Congratulations messages 

*Ladies *- Did you go to GP to get more Cyclogest pessaries or did you ask clinic for a prescription for Cyclogest pessaries ? And what did it cost ?

When i had treatment at my other clinic i wasn't egg sharing and i got given 12 wks of the pessaries

I rang my GP today and cant get appointment to new year


----------



## Journey99

*ED* The clinic can give you a prescription then you can take it elsewhere to get it filled. You could just get enough to get you through until you see your go to see if you can get them via NHS.


----------



## joclh

5dp5dt, pretty sure I have just got very very faint BFP on superdrug test!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah congrats joclh!!! That's when I got mine 8dp2dt so same 10 days after ec. How exciting!!! Mine was ever so faint too. Next day u could see it x


----------



## joclh

I even took the plastic part apart to get a better look! There was a clear line after the three minute wait though!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ahhhhh! Sounds like its worked how exciting. Maybe they both stuck  x


----------



## joclh

How long do you have to wait to find out how many you have?

Amy, do you know if you are having one or two yet? I remember you thought it may have split and become 2 at one stage


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Well I only had 1 put back so I only had 1 sac. You could find out from 5 weeks how many sacs u have. But u won't see heartbeat till 6/7

I think I only have 1 in there. I find out Monday got my scan x


----------



## joclh

Wow, so exciting!

Just hope my tests continue to get darker and darker!


----------



## dingle123

Congrats joclh - what a lovely Christmas present! Xxx


----------



## cocobella

joclh said:


> 5dp5dt, pretty sure I have just got very very faint BFP on superdrug test!


Great news! That is exactly when I got mine and it was pretty faint on the first one too.


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> 5dp5dt, pretty sure I have just got very very faint BFP on superdrug test!


Yeahhhh great news 

We will be bump buddies


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> How long do you have to wait to find out how many you have?


I had two put back and having first scan at 7wks


----------



## smilingandwishing

Congrats joclh


----------



## Journey99

Congrats Joclh


----------



## SarahScrafton

Congrats joclh and everyday! 

We went for another scan today and sadly beanie had bearly grown since last scan, so it's all over for us. 

I wish everyone the very best, thank you all for your suport through this whole journey. 

Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sarah I'm so sorry   right on top of Xmas too  xx


----------



## Journey99

Sarah


----------



## cocobella

Sarah


----------



## everydayisagift

sarah i am so sorry to hear your hearbreaking news   sending lots of


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi Ladies 

I know that what i have seen can mean nothing but just want some PMA to stop me worrying as i had none with my first cycle 

I have just be loo and when i wiped they was brown discharge (old blood i would think) 

Is they can reason for this tho ?

Could it be that i have over done it today ? Been quite busy with my LO


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Can't help u I'm afraid I've had no blood or brown discharge at all


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Everyday.

I had brown discharge from 7 - 12 weeks with my first pregnancy and things worked out absolutely fine. If you would like to be reassured you could go to your Early Pregnancy unit - they are able to give you a scan

Smiling xx


----------



## dingle123

Sarah - so, so sorry. You know where I am if you want to talk. L xxx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I know that what i have seen can mean nothing but just want some PMA to stop me worrying as i had none with my first cycle
> 
> I have just be loo and when i wiped they was brown discharge (old blood i would think)
> 
> Is they can reason for this tho ?
> 
> Could it be that i have over done it today ? Been quite busy with my LO


Posted in the ** group - I'm sure it is fine


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Sarah - I am truly sorry


----------



## everydayisagift

Just had a wee and wiped red blood !!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I would go a + e if your bleeding red blood


----------



## Shellbee

Sarah, I am so very sorry, take care of each other  

ED, they say small amounts/spotting red blood is common during pregnancy, and can be caused due to changes in the cervix or bleeding after implantation which happens around when AF would have been due ... Always best to get checked out tho, sure A&E would see you and do you bloods for reassurance - hope
Everything is ok


----------



## everydayisagift

More blood with clots this morning when I wiped


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Go a + e that's what I did when I had bad pains (no blood). A lady was also there who was bleeding. They did both our bloods and booked us in to EPU


----------



## everydayisagift

Rang gp back and told them I am pregnant and bleeding so there said to go A&E 
I am here now but the EPU is not open today 
I have been told I will see a nurse who will do urine and bloods then hopefully get a referral to EPU for Sunday or Monday 

What a joke !!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah EPU Monday to Friday. They will give u referal note. Have they done tests? I was there 3 hours as the hospital was packed!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Has bleeding stopped or got worse?


----------



## everydayisagift

Urine & blood test have been done but don't know my results as still waiting to see doctor 
Did you get your blood results when you saw the doctor ? 

Still no blood on pad and very light when I wipe but still red


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

The nurse done my urine there and then was positive then she took my blood then said it'll be ready in hour but took hour and half then doctor called me in gave me result of 233 and EPU referal letter for next day.

Is it still clots?


----------



## everydayisagift

Hcg was 177 will get a call from EPU 2morrow to go up there to get checked


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's alright then think 177 is about average for 4w3d. I never knew EPU opened Sundays. 

How r u feeling?


----------



## everydayisagift

Funny set up here 
It's closed today but open 12 hrs 2morrow 

Not sure what EPU can do 2morriw tho 

My mate is still at my house helping me out with my son so I can take it easy


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Prob wont see nothing they Didnt with me. They scanned me to look for anything but was too early that's when they noticed my ovaries were big. They might be able to see the bleed if they do an internal scan. I was only 4w2d when I went. Then they made me go back at 5w1d that's when they see sac. They said they can't see sac till hcg is 1,500. But they might be able to see where bleed is coming from.

Maybe there open Tomoz coz Xmas eve


----------



## everydayisagift

Got mild belly pains now and string like bits when I wipe


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

oh no! nothing you can really do tho apart from rest is there?


----------



## shenagh1

Hopefully just a wee bit of cervical erosion ed... very common xx fx for you xx


----------



## everydayisagift

For anyone that had bleeding did the lister ask you to up you pessaries to 3 a day ??


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Has it stopped or still coming out?


----------



## everydayisagift

still bleeding but only when i wipe pad is dry (have been laying down since 7.30)


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thank you everyone of kind messages and thoughts. 

I'm sure I'll be on this rollercoster again in the near future, bust wish everyone the very best of luck.

Sarah 

Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Sarah


----------



## dingle123

Thinking of you, Sarah


----------



## shenagh1

Hey Laura how r u Hun? Xx

Hey everyone else x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sarah   xx try to enjoy Xmas with ur DD xx


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Hey Laura how r u Hun? Xx
> 
> Hey everyone else x


Hey lady, thanks for asking. Ok - I am getting sadder the closer we get to Christmas but its a combination of the mc + death of parent this year. I'm dreading Christmas Day :-(

How are you? You are on the right side of it now, lovely! Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Had no phone call from EPU so I phone them got told a nurse wil ring me so she did ask if I still had pain which I said yes (I don't really have bad pain) but very mild but ain't telling them that 
She said the nurse wants to speak to the register and will give me a call back today !! What ever that means 
I know it's too early to have a scan and that the next step would be a 2nd blood test on mon but she could have told me something ! 
Oh well more waiting !


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Are you still bleeding? They prob on skeleton staff being Sunday and run up to Xmas


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Are you still bleeding? They prob on skeleton staff being Sunday and run up to Xmas


Yes


----------



## everydayisagift

Rang EPU and spoke to the sister of the ward 

She has said i am to come in 2morrow at 11am to have 2nd lot of bloods done too see whats happening she said that my result of 177 is quite low 

So this time 2morrow i should find out if my bean is ok or not


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that. I thought 177 was about average for 4w3d. Hope tomorrow goes ok for you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hey ladies! Hope everyone ok 

I have my scan in the morning I'm so nervous it's unreal!

Last night I had a dream I was bleeding bright red blood woke in the night to go toilet to check

Just hope tomorrow they find baby and heartbeat.

My bigger symptom is tiredness! Just slept From 1.15, woke up 4pm  

Please can everyone blow me some bubbles for my scan tomorrow please  , I'm more nervous for tomorrow than I was for my wedding day lol   hubby keeps telling me what will be will be (although that doesn't help lol) x


----------



## everydayisagift

Good luck 2morrow Amy 

Just done another test and its got from 1-2 wks (fri) morning wee to 2-3 wks just now (4pm) surely it wouldn't do that if my levels were dropping


----------



## everydayisagift

Did anyone have their progesterone levels done ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks. They did mine it said high next to it but I didn't take any notice only wanted the hcg level lol. Good luck for you Tomoz too x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

They prob want to check its doubling in 48 hours. I got 2-3 day on otd day and it was wrong. Apparently 2-3 is the most common one to go wrong. Loads of people had trouble with it on December 2ww thread. Mine went from 2-3 on otd. Next day was 1-2 but my blood was 233 on the day it gave me 1-2. I think the conception bit is crap. 2-3 apparently means your hcg is over 200. Mine obviously wasn't over 200 on otd as next day was 233.

Could be right for you but for me was a total balls up. I believe blood is best way. I called clear blue said it depends how concentrated your wee is x



everydayisagift said:


> Good luck 2morrow Amy
> 
> Just done another test and its got from 1-2 wks (fri) morning wee to 2-3 wks just now surely it wouldn't do that if my levels were dropping


----------



## everydayisagift

I never had any problems with CBD with my LO and didn't have blood test so did have anything else to go by 


11dpt = BFP on FR 
13dpt= BFP on CBD 1-2wks 
14dpt= Hcg 177
15dpt = BFP on CBD 2-3 wks 

If I didn't have the bleeding I don't think I would be worried with these results 
What do you ladies think ?


----------



## shenagh1

Best of luck tomorrow ed- it really sounds like the same as me and is just erosion bleeding if the test said 2-3 that should mean the hcg is going up xx

Laura- I'm just ok at the min had a few scary moments this past two weeks collapsing in work etc... Bp is low and I'm getting burning pains in my lower abdomen feels like I'm losing them every time and gives me a heart attack ill be so glad on the 28th when I have my 20w scan xx

Hope you have a nice Christmas considering everything you are going through although its not the same I lost both of my grandfathers around Christmas and don't seem to enjoy it as much anymore especially since one of them was only last year and he was my idol xx sending love to you and the wife c

Hi Amy etc hope you are all well HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE C


----------



## everydayisagift

Woke up this morning to no blood on pad again and 1/4 of the amount of blood i had the morning before when wiping 
But i have a bad belly not sure if its nerves


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi girls!

Had my scan all good baby measuring perfect. 7mm long. Only one. See and heard heartbeat was out of this world. Hubby cried where he was told he couldn't have a baby. Have updated my profile pic with scan photo.


Made our Christmas xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Great news Amy  


Blood for 2nd HCG was taken at 11.30am just got to wait for the call have been told up to 4 hrs !!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks. Let us know result x


----------



## everydayisagift

Just had phone call from EPU HCG is 417 the clinic are very happy with this results i am going back on boxing day for another hcg then  will have a scan at 6wks Nurse said it is more than likely implantation bleed 
I CAN NOW ENJOY MY XMAS   

11dpt = BFP on FR 
13dpt= BFP on CBD 1-2wks 
14dpt= Hcg 172
15dpt = BFP on CBD 2-3 wks 
16dpt = Hcg 417


----------



## goingcrazy78

brilliant news everyday   i had bleeding throught the first 3 months in both my previous pregnancies a reason was never found but i have a 14yr old and a 12 yr old sitting here begging for presents tonight   so enjoy christmas bleeding can be common im sure those levels will keep rising 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## everydayisagift

Hope everyone had a fan Xmas we did 

And also only had very small amount of brown blood on Xmas day and woke up this morning to nothing 
Will be back on later with results of 3rd hcg result
Appointment is 10.30am


----------



## dingle123

Good luck ED!

Amy, Donna, trying, Shellbee, Sarah, goingcrazy, Journey....

Thinking of you all over Christmas with our successes also the sad news that 2012 brought.

Lots of love, Dingle xxx


----------



## Journey99

Thanks Laura.  I hope you were able to enjoy Christmas with DP.  I wasn't actually in a very Christmassy mood this year.  I think it was the fact we were all so busy leading up to it and it just felt like a burden. Plus I've got some serious cranky pants on lately lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Laura   

Hope you and A had a great day. I am very tired at the mo, lucky it's Xmas lol x


----------



## everydayisagift

3rd hcg results were 995 got scan on Sunday


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Is that average? Was hospital happy with it? Are you 21dpo?


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Is that average? Was hospital happy with it? Are you 21dpo?


EPU told me they were looking for at least 800 when i had blood taken today so 995 is a great increase as EPU said levels should at least double in 48hrs So they were happy with that and said no more blood tests needed as had 3 and numbers were more than double both times

I am having a scan on sunday at 5+4 to rule out ectopic !!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That sounds good then!


----------



## everydayisagift

Early Scan (5+4) showed a Gestational sac & the yolk sac Got told will get a call for  date for another scan in 2wks time


----------



## goingcrazy78

ed that sounds like good news im sure in 2wks ull see a little beating heart  

hope everyones had a good xmas heres wishing u all a fab new yr lets hope 2013 brings lots of luck im starting downregging on the 10th eeekkk


----------



## joclh

Happy New Year everyone! Hope you all had a nice Christmas.

ED, sounds like you have had a bit of a roller coaster ride but glad things seem to be looking better now.

After careful consideration we decided it would be ok for us to go away for christams. I did do a bit of skiing but took things easy and didnt fall at all so all good. My OTD was the 25th and I got another BFP! I have been doing teste every couple of days to make sure the skiing was not causing any probs and the line just got darker and darker so all good.

I am going to see my GP on Friday and i guess they will tell me what happens from here. I think i will have to choose my hospital - dont suppose anyone knowes anything about Kingston or west middlesex 

The only thing i am worried about at the moment is lack of symptoms. Other than the positive test, there is nothing! according to calculations from EC, I am 5+1 today - do you think this is normal or should i be feeling sick etc


----------



## dingle123

I live a 5 min walk to West Middlesex and the nurses/consultants couldn't have been nicer @ the EPU - they also communicated with me via phone far more effectively than the lister! The hospital itself is really nice and new - has a very modern feeling to it. Xxx


----------



## joclh

That is good to know, I am about a 5 min drive from the west mid so sounds like that will be the best choice. You just hear so many horror stories about over crowding, understaffing etc


----------



## sarah_nash

Hi guys, me and my partner are in a same sex relationship and are going to be having fertility treatment at oxford, *dingle123* would you be able to talk me through the donor sperm process, like what information do you get? Thank you


----------



## dingle123

Hi Sarah

First things first - which sperm bank do Oxford use? Lister use Xytex (who we went through) and also the ESB.


----------



## sarah_nash

Oh im not sure, they just told me they have a limited amount like only 4 people to choose from :/


----------



## sugarsweet

hi lady's dingle sorry about your loss was on here last year but had failed ivf but I'm back and ready to start again at the lister clinic London this time got my first apt on the 23rd of January i hope this is my year after a really bad time last year after a failed ivf and partner walking out on me half way through cycle x


----------



## dingle123

Good luck *sugarsweet*!


----------



## everydayisagift

I am bleeding again bright red blood had AF like pains for past hr


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that. Can you not go back to EPU?


----------



## everydayisagift

No blood in pad and only dark red when I wiped this morning rang EPU and they said if bleeding gets heavier than a period with clots to go A&E I said wouldn't it be better if I came to the EPU she said we don't have a doctor on the unit then I said can I not have a scan to make sure everything is ok she said we don't have the scanner today !!! WTF


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oh no. Maybe they only scan on certain days?

Can't you pay private for peace of mind?


----------



## everydayisagift

I think its a disgrace !!!!!

the bleeding has calmed down alot and is now dark red/brown So hoping everything will be ok but i cant wait another week or so to find out if i am still pregnant t or not so have 

booked a private scan for 2morrow now


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi girls 

Hope everyone is well. 

Had a really bad new year, but just want to get it all going again. 
Does anyone know what happens now going for 2nd cycle? Ive emailed the lister and they said just book in for follow up appointment, but is this the same as our first one where they do all your test and stuff or is it just a chat with a consultant? 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

Sarah,

The meeting with the consultant is really just to discuss why it didn't work and look at other options. I had my initial tests in Feb/March '12 so had to redo them all. Which was a pain. 

Who are you seeing for your consultation?

Wishing you lots and lots of luck,

L xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi Laura 

I'm not to sure they said to book an appioment with consultant so we can discuss from there, we did see Dr Tumb originally. was just thinking if it was just a chat we could do it over the phone rather than traveling all the way down there. 

Hope your well Laura have they matched you or you still waiting? Hope its not to long before you get started. 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

Matched!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Matched!


  GREAT NEWS HUN


----------



## SarahScrafton

Great news Laura! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

So pleased! When did u get matched? Any dates on starting x



dingle123 said:


> Matched!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Evening girls.. 

Did anyone else's belly pop out like this?!   I have updated profile pic. In maternity leggings already I'm 8 weeks 2 days tomorrow!!! Crazy. I'm guessing its a lot if water xx


----------



## Shellbee

Amy, mines exactly the same belly is now 30.5inch and usually 27/28inch, its muscles relaxing, water and that your uterus is now size of grapefruit when normally size if fist so everything is shifting to allow room to grow


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Never thought it be this big already lol. Madness aye x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hey,

Well I'm 9 weeks and 2 days.  Just tried on my slimest fitting work suits for next week and not a chance - so I will have to already move to looe fitting dressing, with long scarves to hid the bump.  First time round I didn't show at all until 18 weeks and even at 24 months lots of people couldn't tell. I think it's gonna be very different this time.

Hope everyone is feeling well

Smiling xx


----------



## joclh

Wow, I didn't think anything showed until 3-4 months! I am 5 weeks 3 days and still no symptoms


----------



## dingle123

*everyday* - good luck for scan! Xx

*Amy* - nice bump lady!

*joclh* - don't worry about symptoms - everyone is different 

*smiling* - congrats! Not long now till the all important 12w milestone xx


----------



## Journey99

Joclh - count yourself lucky. I was so sick right from the start.

Re: showing I was so bloated from IVF it was hard to hide my bump.  By 9 weeks I was in maternity clothes.  Now even my mat clothes are getting too small lol


----------



## everydayisagift

Todays scan at 6+2 One heartbeat seen and everything is were it should be there is a small implant bleed seen above the the sac which is most likely the reason for bleeding It was so nice to see a heartbeat so early Next scan in 10 days time


----------



## joclh

That is really good news, congratulations!


----------



## shenagh1

Great news Ed xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

ed great news  
amy wow what a little bump already  
dingle congrats on getting matched, iam off to lister wed to collect injections to start on thurs not long now  
hi to everyone else hope things are going smooth


----------



## karen81

Hello girls 
i`m new .... i just start to think about egg sharing and i ring couple of clinic..... one of this is Lister in london .... are you having any advice about this clinic? is it good? are they having long waiting time .... sorry i giving you so many question but i`m new about this and feel difficult understand which clinic choose .....xxx


----------



## Journey99

Karen - Lister is a great clinic with fantastic results.  Wait time isn't long as they seem to have a fair few recipients waiting.


----------



## karen81

thanks journey
i already contact them for appointment but also my hubby had quick look on website and he also find crm london as good clinic as well so really don`t know which one did you heard about it?.....did you pay anything at lister apart from fee ?


----------



## Journey99

I contacted CRM also. Took them 2 months to send me anything! They did call straight away and I filled in a form for them. Then never heard from them for 2 months (wanting me to fill in the same forms) and by then I'd been to Lister. I paid for £50 for DHs hep test as the NHS did the wrong test twice and I paid £350 for chromosome testing.  But I only paid for those to speed up the process as I was under time constraints (was moving abroad). Otherwise it would have all been free and just the £75 hfea fee.


----------



## karen81

.... I notice as well lister are a bit early and prompt than crm..... as i email both in different days actually my hubby email crm for me before lister and i get answer from lister earlier than crm and also i been asking to have a phone chat with nurse at crm but they ask me to fill questionnaire before ( which i did not fill jet)  and than they will call me ...... why? lister they ring me straight away. But apart this all the review are very good and the rates very high ..... and also i`m scared if i have to pay for icsi because when i had investigation with nhs they find out hubby got a lot of  abnormal form in the sperm( in first sample was 8%normal and last one 3% normal so is getting worse) so and in this case crm may be is a bit cheaper  for me........ but in the same time i don`t want wait ages for every single treatment...... so really confused by now......


----------



## Journey99

ICSI is £750 but compared to £9000 for a cycle it's not really anything. With ICSI they decide on the day of egg collection if its required. We started off thinking we needed ICSI but DH sample was good on the day so nôt required. I even said I wanted to pay for ICSI anyways and they said its not necessary.  So they definitely don't try and money grab.


----------



## karen81

did your hubby had any problem on the previous test?....and do you know if we going with private clinic and obviously  GP will know that we will lose any future treatment with nhs? i mean if we going to private and it doesn`t work can we ask in future some treatment with nhs ( even if i know they are crab)or becouse we been to private we r not qualify any more? sorry to ask you so many question.....


----------



## Journey99

Yes DH had 3 poor SA previously. We put him on Wellman conception and after 3 months there was improvement and after 6 months even better.

I don't think going private affects NHS attempts however I'm not 100% certain.  From what I've seen is people do private while on NHS wait list. Also someone on here said Lister accepts NHS funding by dr referral.  But I'm not sure if that is dependant on post code.


----------



## karen81

Journey how long did all your programme took? i meant from consultation till transfer.....and can ask you what sort of poor SA dh had??..... it was abnormal or poor motility or anything else??.....is it icsi required when is abnormal shape right......


----------



## Journey99

I had my initial consultation in January but was then told I needed to lose a stone first. Normally they would start trying to match you about 6-8 weeks after consultation so they get all your bloods back. I was matched in May and started down reg then. I started stims end of May and did that for 13 days. Then 2 days after trigger was egg collection and 3 days later I had transfer.  A safe estimate is about 3 months for a cycle, can sometimes be longer if you have to go on the pill to sync your cycle with recipient. 

DH had poor morphology. ICSI is used for a number if thing, low count, motility and morphology. I would advise your hubby to start taking Wellman Conception now(but from any supermarket or chemist) and to cut down caffeine and alcohol consumption and give up smoking (if he does).  It takes almost 3 months for new sperm to be made so its a good idea to start that now.  I took pregnacare conception asit has everything you need in ways of vitamins. You need to have a bmi of less than 30 to start.


----------



## karen81

...thanks journey you so nice..... my BMI should be fine i check it and is 28..... my DH is not smoking and he doesn`t like coffe...... a beer occasionally.... is a really good boy but mother nature is not been so kind with him  i will have a go with wellman ...


----------



## Journey99

No problem and good luck


----------



## goingcrazy78

karen81 , welcome , as journey said the lister is an exellent choice of clinic i have been to a few clinics and have not been as impressed as iam with lister they have been suportive and quick to reply all the way  through iam about to start down regging now and up to yet i have no complaints about the way thing are going with lister , it took around 4 weeks for me to get all my results back and be matched , my husband also had problems with his sperm low mobility and debris basically pretty much non where swimming and those that were wernt normal shape we were told on our last cycle we would need icsi but hubby cut out all caffine coffee,tea , lucazade , energy drinks etc swopped to drinking decaff green tea or water and took the wellman conception along with omega 3 fish oil and anti oxident capsuals and im pleased to say we escaped icsi and sample b4 starting this treatment was normal   iam a good 6 hour drive away from lister so that should show my confidence in them as iam prepared for 12 hours driving in a day each time we visit , also io nhs  myself arnt entitled treatment but i do know people that are and have had nhs treatment aswell as private treatment whilst waiting and to my knowledge it did not affect there entitlement to nhs help , good luck with ur journey you will find lots of help advise and support on here


----------



## dingle123

*goingcrazy* - when do you start dr/have you already?

*karen81* - welcome and good luck with treatment - as Journey states, the lister have great results.

AFM: AF pains and a smidgen of blood - hooray! So will start the pill tomorrow. Have a scan tomorrow and a chat with the nurses to discuss timings etc.

Looks like things are moving


----------



## shenagh1

Dingle great news for u starting... Looking forward now till your happy ending  everything crossed for u xx

Hi Karen and welcome the lister is fantastic and I the same as journey had a dh with low motility as well as my problems and they didn't need Icsi in the end either and we are 21 weeks pregnant now... Also as going crazy said she travelled for hours there and back I thought they seemed that good myself and dh travelled from Ireland for our treatment. We do still have our NHS go as well now but without the lister we would still be waiting xx good luck girls x


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle i collect injections wed and start dr thursday wooo hooo feels like things are on the move all being well in 4 wks time we will have lots of eggs   

congrats on getting bk on the horse not long now ur starting the pill i skipped that step as they didnt want risk giving me the pill with the mthfr gene mutation


----------



## dingle123

Sounds like the lister have your treatment well structured! Where you doing, whilst dr/stimming? I'm drinking sheds loads of water/taking pregnacare/cutting down on caffeine and no booze. Will cut out caffeine completely when I start sniffing.

Fingers crossed for lots of eggs in 4 weeks time - that'll be here before you know it! 

*Shenagh* - thank you lovely! Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Going crazy  -good luck Hun will be here to support you if needed 
The lister were great with both my rounds 

Dingle - great news Hun so happy for you AF is here 
Let us know how scan goes 2morrow and I am here with you every step of the way Hun


----------



## dingle123

Thank you ED


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

So so so excited for you! Xxx



dingle123 said:


> AFM: AF pains and a smidgen of blood - hooray! So will start the pill tomorrow. Have a scan tomorrow and a chat with the nurses to discuss timings etc.
> 
> Looks like things are moving


----------



## goingcrazy78

Thanks everyday   
dingle yeh they seem have it all sorted for me , iam drinking loads of water plus a pint of milk ,ive not had caffine for over a year now same with alcohol cause ive been on and off ivf this last yr so was easier just stay off it all , theyve got me on 75mg asprine already and 5mg folic acid , then on day 7 of stimms i will start 25mg of prednisolone , after embryo transfer ill be on 400 cyclogest twice a day plus gestone injections everyother day , i was taking pregnancycare  pre conception but because of the 5mg of folic acids they have given me i have stopped them , never had the gestone injections b4 but i hear they hurt , fingers crossed it will stop me bleeding b4 otd   i have to say they are doing more for me than my previous clinic so im feeling really positive   ill be praying for you aswell heres hoping we both get a smooth run of it with a positive outcome   


Theres just one thing if anyone can help   ive currently got a water infection and drs have put me on antibiotics im gonna inform lister wed when i go but will this have any impact on my treatment , Thank you in advance


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies am back i am giving my last embie a chance FET this month. Started DR last Thursday my next scan is on the 21st and if all goes to plan ET is 28th Jan its all so quick.

Goingcrazy no it wont affect the tx i had the same problem last time around just let the clinic know


----------



## Journey99

Good luck Tito!


----------



## dingle123

Tito! Nice to see you back - lots of luck  

goingcrazy - good luck for your visit tomorrow xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

tito welcome back and good luck hun    will let the clinic know im on antibiotics for the next four days so only first 2 days of dr anyway  

dingle thanks hun just loaded up on my sweeties for the drive


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

The lister just called me to see how I'm getting on etc. how scans went etc. I'm to update them once had 12 week one and once baby is born. Thought it was nice for them to check up and I guess they put all info on the system x


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Hey ladies am back i am giving my last embie a chance FET this month. Started DR last Thursday my next scan is on the 21st and if all goes to plan ET is 28th Jan its all so quick.


Good luck Tito keep us posted


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> The lister just called me to see how I'm getting on etc. how scans went etc. I'm to update them once had 12 week one and once baby is born. Thought it was nice for them to check up and I guess they put all info on the system x


That's nice you got a call did you inform them that you got your BFP ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - how did your scan/appointment go ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah I told them on OTD it was positive but she was ringing to check scan was all ok etc. I guess they use people in their statistics etc. prob coz i didnt pay £165 for scan at the lister lol. was quite shocked to hear from them I thought that was it. I asked about pesseries she said take 1 in morning of 12 week scan. If all ok just stop them. Can't wait to be done with these I hate them



everydayisagift said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lister just called me to see how I'm getting on etc. how scans went etc. I'm to update them once had 12 week one and once baby is born. Thought it was nice for them to check up and I guess they put all info on the system x
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice you got a call did you inform them that you got your BFP ?
Click to expand...


----------



## everydayisagift

Amy - I just had called from lister too


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

She must be doing her rounds haha.  

I just got asked all measure ok, heartbeat etc. same for you?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura - good to see you got dates for DR, stimms, EC etc. 

Very happy and excited for you and A (and the American swimmers  lol)

Xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey lovelies, 

Hope your all well, looks like some great news out there  
We are now back on our journey and looking at a medicated FET in FEB, can anyone give me advioce what this involves and what i should be preapred for? 

Ta lovelies 

Bec x


----------



## goingcrazy78

back from clinic armed with my dr drugs ready for the ouch tomoz now   all being well bk down on the 21st for a scan and start stimms feels like things are moving now  

dingle - how did u get on  

charlie n bec - hi ive done a medicated fet and found it a walk in the park compared to ivf , usually u will take buserlin to down reg you then you will have a bleed then a scan and if all looks well ull start pesseries then transfer , some times they will give u prognova tablets aswell , hope this helps


----------



## joclh

Going crazy, good luck for first injections today!

Amy, ed how are you feeling? I am just over 6 weeks and feel awful, have had all day nausea for over a week and now starting to be properly sick. Have you found anything that helps? I would rather have IVF injections compared to this any day! Have been off work all week and feels like getting worse not better!


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining this wonderful thread.

I am about to start on my menopur injections today of 225.  This is our 2nd fresh cycle with Lister, our first being a success, but all in all our 4th fresh cycle.  However, I do not count the first two and feel that if I had gone to Lister straight away I would only be on number 2!

I am quite excited to be honest with you and really hoping that it works again for us this time....

How are all your Ladies finding things.  We are currently scheduled for egg collection on 24th January 2012, all being well.  Is anyone else?

Will pop back later with personals.

thanks

NIcky


----------



## goingcrazy78

joclh - thanks injection went ok i forgot they sting lol back for a scan on the 21st all being well egg collection at the end of the month , hows ur sickness today i suffered terrible with my first pregnancy (so bad i went to 6stone and had to into hospital ) however with my second pregnancy as soon as the sickness started i started to drink the build up or complan shakes and soups as they are full of vitiams and although i was sick a little they really helped i discovered them after trying everything suggested eating ginger buscuit b4 getting out of bad , dry bread , rasberry tea , the works with my first i was so ill and even the anti sickness in hospital didnt work unless i was hooked to a drip 24 7 but a dr suggest the shakes and halliluya they worked and defo helped with the 2nd , good luck hun    

abike78 , iam on my 4th treatment first time at the lister i feel my 3 previous treatment were a waste just dont feel i was really listened to or given the right protocal etc but the lister has been amazing so far i started buserlin injections today so im not far behind you in the cycle , wishing u all the best of luck


----------



## abike78

Goingcrazy78

Hiya - I can not thank Lister enough, they have been amazing with us and I believe it is down to them that we have our amazing daughter.  I started on the menopur last night and am very very excited.  However, I need to stay away from the chocolate!!!!

I hope that you get your BFP now that you are at Lister. 

xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> Going crazy, good luck for first injections today!
> 
> Amy, ed how are you feeling? I am just over 6 weeks and feel awful, have had all day nausea for over a week and now starting to be properly sick. Have you found anything that helps? I would rather have IVF injections compared to this any day! Have been off work all week and feels like getting worse not better!


Feel sick 24/7 but haven't been sick keeping myself busy looking after a 23mth old come 4pm I'm ready for bed ! Shame I can't


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Joclh - yeah I'm doing ok. Feeling sick not been sick once as yet. Invested in a doppler and found baby's heartbeat 175bpm it was great  got a scan again tuesday. Then booking in appointment week after. How about you? When you having a scan etc xx


----------



## joclh

I am still feeling awful, feel sick all the time and so far have been 3 times. I have been off work all week! GP has said not to worry too much about eating but to try and drink sips of water every 5 mins. Really not nice! ED I have no idea how you manage to feel like this and still take care of your baby! I have got DH working from home to look after me!

I have 6 week, 4 day scan tomorrow, wonder if it will be one or two My booking apt is going to be week of the 21st jan, I am going to be having 'caseload' care which means midwife comes to my house for all appointments! Brilliant service, feel very lucky.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oooo good luck for Tomoz  can't wait to hear how many.
Yeah mines 23rd, at hospital tho. Quite late as ill be 11 weeks but she said they are backdated from Xmas hols. Then i have 12 week scan following week thursday 31st. That's lucky that they coming to your house! X


----------



## joclh

I know it is really good. Apparently they only take on 4 people each month so Ian lucky to get in. It also means that I will see the same mid wife every time. I will let you know what we see tomorrow. I am feeling so I'll though have no idea how I will make it to appointment


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

It is really good! You will make it, the wanting to see the baby will take you there lol. I've had a bad day today too, felt like a hangover x


----------



## joclh

We are having twins, saw 2 heartbeats!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah congrats! That's why u been so ill lol x


----------



## everydayisagift

joclh said:


> We are having twins, saw 2 heartbeats!


Great news hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

joclh congratulations hun fad news doble trouble  

amy and everyday hope ur both feeling better  

dingle how u getting on hun  

abike78 how are you getting on hope ur feeling ok  

well ladies im on day 3 of drownregs now feeling ok apart from a headache and a bit emotional


----------



## joclh

Thanks everyone, it is exciting but right now i am still feeling too sick to do much. 

Going crazy, I found drinking lots of water helped with headache. Good luck!


----------



## Char111

Hi I am new to this site and WANTED TO CHAT TO OTHER WOMEN LIKE MYSELF THAT ARE JUST STARTING EGG SHARING AT LISTER. I HAVE BEEN AM JUST WAITING FOR A MATCH AND WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE CAN TELL ME HOW LONG A MATCH TAKES AS IT SEEMS TO BE TAKING AGES   i AM SO KEEN TO START..AND WOULD LOVE TO HEAR ANY SUCCESS STORIES AFTER EGG SHARING TO GIVE ME HOPE


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi char

My match took 4/5 days. You should keep on at them they could of matched you already.

I'm a success story of the lister on my first go of ivf and was also egg share x


----------



## Char111

Hi amy

Thank you and CONGRATULATIONS   I have sent a email ove rthe weekend so I will hopefully hear tomorrow.

How far along are you Amy?

I can't wait to start my IVF. I did IUI and no success   so I hope IVF works.

But thank you for letting me know x


----------



## Journey99

*char111* It took a couple weeks for them to match me. But once you are matched the process is really quick. Good luck


----------



## Char111

Hi Journey99 Thank you well hopefully it will this week.. Fingers crossed. Are you still going through treatment ?


----------



## Journey99

No I had my treatment in May/June.  I'm currently 32 weeks with twins.  Lister has great success rates in my opinion


----------



## Char111

WOW congratulations Journey99 this gives me hope now?

Did they transfer 2 embryos?

I have been happy with Lister also had IUI there last year and the nurses are all great and so nice.

x


----------



## Journey99

Yes I had two Grade 1 8 cell embies transferred on day 3.  It's all I had left to transfer so decided to go with both as it wasn't worth freezing 1.


----------



## Char111

Ok great thank you for that... x was this your first try at IVf? xx


----------



## Journey99

Yes first time lucky


----------



## Char111

Thats brilliant Journey99... Am very happy I founf this site and everyone has given me hope now   x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char - I'm going to be 10 weeks on Wednesday. The lister are very good I know people that had babies through them before that's why I chose it. 

You are in great hands. I was also first time lucky. 

Journey - you are massive now! Bet you feel like you are gonna burst lol x


----------



## Char111

Hi amy You and Journey99 have put a smile on face now and made me even more excited to get started as I have been feeling down the last few days thinking well it ever start..   x


----------



## sugarsweet

hi every one hope your all well all the Lady's with bumps and all just starting out so I'm getting really nervous now you would think being through it once i would be fine but I'm more nervous this time   but I'm glad to see lots of bumps from lister clinic gives me hope this time around the 23rd seems to be going so slow as well and of course i have to go through all the bloods again as new clinic just hope it will be second time lucky x


----------



## dingle123

*everyday* - do you have a scan today? Lots of luck 

Back later for more personals xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

joclh - drinking lots of water think i need to strap a porta loo to my bum  

everyday - hope ur scan has gone well 

hi everyone else hope you are all feeling well with your expanding bumps   and all those on treatment hope things are running smooth : )

quick question iam going to be taking gestone evryother day ive never had it b4 do any of you have any experiance with it and do you know if its included or it will be a private script like the folic acid and steriods , thanks in advance


----------



## joclh

I haven't had Gestone but was prescribed levothryoxin and that was a private prescription, wasn't included. It was really annoying because the medicine itself wasn't too expensive but they would only prescribe 1 month at a time so I ended ip with lots of prescription charges as well. All worth it in the end!


----------



## goingcrazy78

joclh thanks hun  

well ladies bad news for me today clinic called i was due for a scan monday and start stimms but the other couple has pulled out so ive got to stop down regs and wait to be matched again


----------



## abike78

goingcrazy78:  Sorry to hear that the couple have pulled out.  I sincerely hope they find another couple for you very very soon...  Try and keep you chin up hun.

Hi to everyone else and I hope that you are all doing well...

AFM, I am going for my 7 day stim scan and E2 bloods on Wednesday, so really hoping that everything goes ok...  I must say I am feeling pretty whacked out and I am hoping this is a good sign.  I can't remember my last time how I felt... I know my poor (big) belly is like a pin cushion.

I am sorry for my lack of personals, I am going to make a real effort to keep up.

xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Going crazy - sorry to hear that! I didn't think they could pull out once you started down reg drugs x


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy78 

Sorry to jump in.. I am just starting at lister and waiting for my match to decide if she wants to go ahead with me. How long did it take for you to get your first match? 

char x


----------



## dingle123

Hi *goingcrazy* - that totally sucks. However I bet they match you very quickly - it'll be a priority now for the clinic since you already started dr. Sending you a big


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I really thought once drugs were involved if they dropped out you still could carry on. I'm sure that's what I was told


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi all thanks for replys defo feeling very ****ty at the min i know it cant be helped the other couple have pulled out due to personal issues that mean its not the right time for them but we are sooo down hearted now we were just so close to being pupo , i have to stop the down regs as they said they wish it was simple and i could carry on while they found someone else but its not possible so the plan is i have to ring on day 1 which should be thursday and if they can match me again ill start sync again only they cant give me the pill so im hoping they find a match so i can start on cd21 again (next month ) the nurse was lovley and did say id be a priority , its just so disapointing the hormones prob dont help the   

amy im not sure, i know the doner can withdraw at any time but i dont know about the reciepitant it does seem unfair that weve had to stop but i guess it would be even more devestating if they pulled out nxt week when stims had started and i had to stop  

char111 - hi hun it only took around a week or two for them to match me it wasnt long good luck hope ur matched soon  

dingle and abike thank you


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy78 

Thank you for your reply.. I hope that you get a match asap....

We might be starting the same time as I was told my match had today to decide but she has 4 days to decide.

Hopefully you will hear this week so fingers crossed x


----------



## Char111

I mean she has already had 4 days to decide so not sure why she is taking so long


----------



## Journey99

I know the wait to be matched is frustrating but I tried to put myself in their shoes. Coming to terms with needing donor eggs must be heartbreaking.  Therefore it must take time to decide you are happy with the match. I also like to think the person receiving my gift is comfortable with everything.

I promise once you are matched the time will fly by. Next thing you know you'll be knocked up waiting for your baby to arrive  x


----------



## Char111

Thank you journey99

Hope you are doing, How long left now till you give birth?
Hope everything is going well...

I understand how the couple must be feeling having to use someone elses eggs to have a child of their own but then again from I understand they are on a waiting list for 12months the nurses told me so surely they would of thought about this leading up to this day. And if I was recieving a doner egg and I had been waiting up to a year I would be sooooooo excited to be finally able to maybe have a child. But thats only my opinion and how I would feel.

I Hope to finally hear today. I think I am more stressed as IVF is my only hope. I have had so many BFN on Colmid and IUI with injections that I am just excited and keen to get going, but everyone on hear has given me hope and I am so glad I found this site.

I think I am driving my husband mad lol 
Hope everyone else is doing well also


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

All good from scan. Baby measuring 10+1 and I'm 9+6 so 2 days ahead. See it in 4d all its arms, legs, ears, face. Updated my profile pic of normal 2d scan. It's 3.2cms long now with strong heartbeat of 170bpm x

Here's 2 out if 3 of pictures from it:

http://s13.postimage.org/wz14n1hzr/image.jpg

http://s7.postimage.org/bs9vzg61n/image.jpg


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy - wow thanks for the 4d image that is amazing will you find out what ur having next or wait for a surprise  

char111 i know how u feel it is frustrating but fingers crossed you get to start soon and all runs smooth 

well today im feeling a bit less annoyed than i was yesterday as tbh yesterday i did feel i bit like why start treatment if ur gonna back out i myself just couldnt let someone else down but i figure they must of had a very good reason and are probebly devastated them selves so i just need hang in there and trust everything happens for a reason and clinic will match me again soon think ill ne on pins when they do wandering how far ill get b4 disapointment


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No we having a surprise  x

I still can't believe you got let down I really thought they couldn't once you started drugs x


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy ooohhh how nice it will keep you going through labour hope ur feeling ok now the next few months will fly by  
i know i cant believe it i know that as the doner once weve started meds we can back out but obviously we have to pay for our own treatment im not sure how it works for the recipients it seems unfair though , i egg shared at a different clinic last year and if i had produced under 8 eggs i would of had to choose between donating all (they didnt give a free cycle that would be it ) or to pay full cost and keep them and i decided from the start that if that happened i would donate all and save up to try again myself because i wouldnt of dreamed of backing out on the other couple its somthing i was certain i could do before i started i  payed quite alot of money for all the tests and the fee to share etc as it turned out we payed just as much as if we had done ivf just for ourselves but sharing isnt about money its about a coomon understanding and a willingness to help someone elses dream so i personally would never let some one down thats not why i started the journey it makes me sad that ive been let down when im offering the greatest gift but thats the annoyed side of me and i do understand it was propbebly i very hard decision for them and im sure it was beyond there control what ever has changed to make them pass up on there opertunity 3 weeks from being pupo


----------



## everydayisagift

Great News Amy  

Going crazy


----------



## goingcrazy78

everyday hope everything went well at your scan


----------



## everydayisagift

goingcrazy78 said:


> everyday hope everything went well at your scan


Yes it went well thank you for asking measuring bang on right for dates and was lovely to see heartbeat again 
I still have a pool of blood sitting outside baby'scan which will be measured at at 12wk I got told I might have more spotting


----------



## goingcrazy78

everyday glad everything is ok will they keep a closer eye on u because of the bleed


----------



## Char111

Thank you goingcrazy78 I had bad news today my match pulled out a decided she didn't want to go with me so i am feeling  so got to wait till they find me another match. Did you get any news on your match today goingcrazy78? x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char111 , ive just recieved an email from clinic telling me they have sent my details to another couple today and they are hoping to beable to move fast as the couple have said they wish someone with proven fertility and i have two children already so sounds like they are hopefull they will use me , iam sure it wont take long for them to find a match for you like u said i know if i needed eggs id be so grateful for anyone willing to help but i guess its difficult to decide and very expensive for the other couple so they need to be certain better they said now than you start treatment and them pull out did they give a reason why they felt you wernt suitable for them , chin up we may end up cycling together and ill hold ur hand


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy78 yes my height and also because of the qualifications. I have done course rather than a degree. But I am just under a degree in what I do. My job is a GP referral in sports and personal training but they wanted higher so far enough. I just had a email also to say I have had another match just waiting to hear back. So good luck with your match. Keep me posted. We could be starting together which will be great


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy I had a look at your scans they are amazing. you should get the 3d ones as they are meant to really good. Hope your feeling well. x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah girls I'm so sorry about they recipents dropping out. Didnt take long for them to match me like 4-5 days. 

I'm getting 4d one done at 27 weeks x


----------



## Char111

Hi amy you will have to put them up and show us what they look like. x I guess we have to go through the matches process and in the end it will be worth it x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char111 fingers crossed for this match maybe the last ones wanted a brain surgen   think we need laugh about it all or we may go a little mad heres hoping the next few days bring us both some luck  

amy that will be so amazing i defo go with 4d scans if we get lucky


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy78. thank you for your message. I know my match was very picky.
Let me know if you tomorrow.

have a good evening x


----------



## dingle123

*Char* and *Goingcrazy* - fingers crosses for you both re: being matched


----------



## Char111

Thank you dingle123 How is your treatment coming along? What stage are you at?

Just wanted to ask do you get the choice if you want to transfer 2 embroys? Hopefully I will get 2 that make it.

Hope you also get a call or email today goingcrazy78 to say they have found you a match.. I have with my phone with me 24/7 incase they email or call... 

Hope all everyone else is doing well


----------



## goingcrazy78

Thanks dingle hope things are going well for you  


char111 no call as yet but fingers crossed, my phone is right by my side lol ive not had treatment with lister b4 but all clinics to my knowledge give you the choice of one or two they just outline all the pros n cons then let you decide , fingers crossed for news today


----------



## dingle123

*Char* - I'm currently on the pill and have a scan next Thursday. If all ok I'll start sniffing on the Friday for a week with a view to start stimms a week later (Fostimon) - but as I keep remaining myself - anything could happen so I don't see these dates as set in stone!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char - they said I could of had 2 but We only had 1 fertilise out of all our eggs so only had 1 to put back. Worked tho! X


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle things are moving along for you now good luck hun fingers crossed things go to plan


----------



## dingle123

Thanks *Going*!

*Char* - re: how many to put back - I believe if you are over 30 you can put 2 back. We put back 2 but the consultant made a big song and dance about how he didn't think both would take and if he did, he'd be begging us to reconsider. This time we'll be going for 2 again.


----------



## Char111

dingle123 your coming along well. Before you know it you will have them embroys put in  . thank you everyone for letting me know re - transfer. My husband and I are going to push for 2 if all goes to plan. 
I just had a email from ruth saying the lady she matched me with yesterday has agreed to go with me but I am not getting excited yet as she still might pull out. But I am happy. Its like a weight has lifted off my shoulders.

Goingcrazy78 I hope you hear today I think I just had a lady that is quick to respond back so ruth has said that I will get called tomorrow about starting treatment. But i am keeping everything crossed for you that they call you. Let us know if you do hear today.


----------



## goingcrazy78

i think one or two depends on the person last cycle we were told we could have two placed bk but on the day my hubby wanted 2 put bk and i mentioned the fact i only have one kidney so i was worried about the strain on myself and the dr said omg of course i would advise just one however had i said i had wanted to go ahead with 2 they would of allowed it im not that much of an   with my health so went with one a singlton pregnancy will be challenging enough for my body , hubby wants 2 this time but my foot is placed i just want a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby so ill go with on , if i was fit enough id go for 2  


char wow thats great ive not heard yet think ill check my email now


----------



## goingcrazy78

char nope nothing yet ill give it till monday though then if ive not heard ill give it a nudge , ive got ring on my day one anyway which should be tommorow but think the stress of starting meds then stopping may delay things a little


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy78 Email Ruth before Monday. I have sent emails every other day just for a update. Keep on at them. Did they say they matched you yesterday? I would give it till Tomorrow then email. I am not getting excited yet as like you said they can drop out at any time. I have found this very stressful. But email them before Monday hun x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char yes i got the email yesterday saying she had matched me with a couple with the same face structure as me and who had requested proven fertility so she was hopeful to move fast , i think i will drop an email tomoz and see where we are at if i dont hear today   , try not to worry im sure things will run smooth now i know my couple dropped out but i dont think it happens very often so fingers crossed you will get your appointment date tommorow to collects meds etc ooohhh exciting


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good news char. Congrats. Don't worry I had a fussy one and she Didnt pull out.

Going crazy - hope your match is next! X


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy thanks hun


----------



## Char111

Thank you Amy xx


----------



## Char111

Going carzy Yes drop them a email thursday or friday x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all, I've been trying to keep up with you all and it's great to see everyone doing well. 

Well, today I plucked up the courage and booked our follow up appointment for a few weeks time! 
Bit nervous but eager to get started again. Does anyone know if it costs for your follow up? They weren't to sure on the phone. Do you have your bloods and scan done again? 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hello Sarah  

How are you?

I thought the follow up was free. I think they do bloods again yes x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi Amy 

I'm doing ok, just need to get things started again now. The sectarary I spoke wasn't to sure and put me through to accounts and he said yes I think so but come and see me when you are at you appointment. I'm hoping it is or it's £140!

How are you? Looks like your little bubba is coming along great, not to long till your 12 week scan now! 
Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Sarah I was told your 2nd tme at egg sharing would also be free


----------



## dingle123

*Sarah*,

Really glad to see you back on the horse 

To have to start from scratch again is very, very hard, IMO, esp when you see so many others with their BFP's.

Bloods etc are all free. Are you doing the consultation over the phone to avoid the travel?

Wishing you so much luck xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm sure it is free. Laura will know for def but I remember in paperwork saying about free follow up. 

When did you get one for?

Yeah coming along nicely.. Getting fat! None of my clothes starting to fit lol. Symptoms starting to wear off now but I read its cause placenta is kicking in xx


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone random question but how can I upload a picture of change my profile picture? 

Really bugging me 

Thank you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char - go to profile at the top, them forum profile, then upload avatar x


----------



## Char111

Hi amy Thank you all i have are these 3 options no upload avatar

No avatar
Choose avatar from gallery
Specify avatar by URL

Maybe I can't get it I'll have to stick with my cute dog picture the site provide


----------



## goingcrazy78

char111 i will definatly mail tommorow thank you  

sarah - welcome back hun i think your follow up is free but not sure if theres time limits as this is my first time at lister my old clinic was free within 8 weeks , however if your thinking of sharing again the surely its free anyway   , hope your feeling ok glad to see your prepared to try again i wish you lots of luck  


ok ladies can any of you help i had a failed cycle in september i shared and had 22 eggs 11 each however since then my normal 28 day cycle has disapeared my bleed after in the october was on time but since then ive gone 36 days which is really not normal for me im on day 28 tomorrow and i dont think the   will come im worried about it being so long with starting to share again i dont want it to mess up my treatment scan at lister was all clear they did say they could see a cyst but it wasnt attatched to the overy and my amh and fsh is absolutly fine , tad worried about what my bodies doing


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oh I'm not sure mine says:

Personalized Picture
No avatar
Choose avatar from gallery
Specify avatar by URL
Upload an avatar


----------



## goingcrazy78

char if i remember right i couldnt upload a picture at first i think it comes on when uve been a member for a while not sure though   mine now says the same as amys , the pic is cute a baby version of my doggy i have 2 of them now


----------



## Char111

No worries Amy   Goingcrazy I don't even get periods due to my PCOS so I am not sure how they will do my treatment, so I am sure if you explain this to the nurse they may be able to bring on your period and then you won't need to delay any treatment x


----------



## Char111

Thank you goingcrazy maybe it will let me upload a picture in a few weeks. I love this dog though I have 2 puppies alo so they are keeping me busy before my treatment


----------



## goingcrazy78

char they wernt to worried when i mentioned it b4 just told me not to stress about it which is kinda hard    well i just had a call im going to presume the people they sent my details to yesterday have said no as theyve just rang to tell me they are about to ring another couple with my details and just wanted a bit more info on my hobbies , im sharing ur frustration now what do these couples want id be so happy id got a match i wouldnt care about much else a childs life is shaped by its parents and up bringing not by what the donors done in there life time   getting frustrated now need to step out of my head and be reasonable


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy78 I know how you feel... What I did is sent Ruth more info on me and then today my match was happy but you just don't know do you if they will pull out. The match that turned me down really made me feel upset felt down all day, but then I thought its their loss. I would be so excited if I had a call. I would just be happy with a child at the end of it its. But stay positive. Ruth said she is away now so email everything to Emma she told me. Ruth told me she had loads of women waiting so I am sure you will get a match in the next few days


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char yes its emma that rang me its great that shes mailing someone else already i feel hurt though that people say no ive got 2 beautiful children and my eggs could give them the chance of that they wait so long i dont understand it however im sure its probebly i difficult desision for them to make im just being horrid cause im upset ill be back to reasonable me in an hour or two


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Their loss if you got good eggs  

I wasn't turnt down but thought I was gonna be as I had a picky person wanting to know the shade of blue of my eyes lol x


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy that was my thought   i have two beautiful children so more fool them , as for eye colour and shade seriously my kids are both blond and blue and pale and im dark my eyes and hair are practically black so it doesnt really make much difference plus not sure if you can see on my pic but my hubby isnt the father to my kids and yet him and my son are practically identical everyone thinks they are his so just goes to show all the fussyness in the world wont hold garantees


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Exactly! You can never tell what's gonna happen just gotta let nature take its course x


----------



## Journey99

I get being specific about physical characteristics but education to me is insignificant. I don't have a university degree, I had all on the job training.  I've worked in finance for years now. I just did an accounting class for work and got an A- without actually studying so clearly I'm cleaver. I find school boring but am a quick learner and always excel in what I do. That's part of the issue with anonymity they only get paper facts. I guarantee that if those 3 couples who turned me down due to bmi had seen me physically and weren't given my bmi that wouldn't have been an issue (maybe something else would have lol).  When I told my friends how much I weighed no one could believe it as my bottoms were only a size 12! 

As frustrated as I got I just kept telling myself there was a reason for it all.  My reason was to help someone else's dream come true.  And I am lucky enough to produce eggs again and again if need be. I couldn't imagine being in their shoes.


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy do you now why they turned you down? Mine was beacuse of a degree which is stupid as I work as a Gp referral and I have got a better job than some of my friends that have degrees so for my match to turn me down beacuse I didn't have a degree in opinion is far to picky. Look at Jouney99 a few turned her turn and now she is having twins so at the end of the day its there loss and we will get there at the end and look back at this and laugh


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks everyone, our appointment is two weeks time. Gives me chance to get these extra few pounds off I've put on. 

Dingle - I know it's hard to start again, I carnt belive how fast everyone's weeks are going by. When you going through it, it all seams to take forever. But I'm glad we've decided to do it again. Last week it was probely the last thing on my mind but all of a sudden this week my determination has come back. Annette said the don't like doing the follow up over the phone and means if we need bloods and things doing least we are there. X

Amy - it's a good fat tho , it's nice one you start to feel bit more normal. Time to start enjoy it now. X


----------



## goingcrazy78

journey  your right i couldnt imagine not beable to prduce my own eggs i do feel for them and my heart goes out to what a difficult disision it must be for them and of course they want to make the best choice possible i blame the hormones for turning me into a moaning temperary     im back to a calmer understanding positive me now.  i dont think i would of been to bad if i hadnt of been so close but thats life and to look on the positive i can go out sat with my friends and let my hair down so theres a plus side haha 

char they didnt say im just presuming they said no as emma saidshe was about to ring another couple atleast if they said no they decided fast so lister can offer someone else the chance ive calmed down now gosh the last 3 days have been a rollercoaster from 3 wks away to embryo transfer to being dumped so to speak  to being given hope to be turned down to now maybe another chance gosh i need a holiday


----------



## Journey99

*goingcrazy* It's so hard not to be frustrated. I second guessed whether egg share was right as I was frustrated and tired of waiting. I felt angry that here I was offering a gift like no other and was being turned down. Made me glad though bc those people didn't deserve my eggs. The lovely lady that chose me was ready to go and well clearly she made the right choice


----------



## joclh

The lister sent my details to a couple and they took over a week to decide! Thet even took all my medical notes ( whatever the lister had given them) to another clinic for a second opinion. Apparently this was their second try and they wanted to make sure they had the best chance. I was so worried that they would say no but all ok in the end and I know they also got a BFP.

Re number transferred back, we had a long conversation with the lab person, she was really trying to advise 1 put back but the doctor and nurse didn't care and in the end he said that he was our servant and we just had to tell him what to do! No issue at all so we went ahead with two not because we deliberately wanted twins but because I didnt want things to fail and I thought better chance with two ( not sure if this is medically correct, just my opinion). Both took and i am now 7 weeks with twins and it is hard work, have been off work and in bed for over a week now feeling like I am dying! The nausea is the worst, I can't even leave the house incase I am sick. Haven't been able to eat much and am now quite week and need someone to look after me - bring me food and water etc. DH has taken as much time off work as he can manage and when he can't take care of me he takes me to my parents house to be 'baby-sat' really not nice. Think if we were to do this again and one had a good chance of taking I would go with that, two is really hard on your body.


----------



## Char111

Hi joclh Poor you I hope you start to feel better soon. A friend of mine where i work has just given birth to twins a boy and a girl and she had sickeness upto 12weeks but then she was fine at week 13. I would like to trasfer 2 but I am just going to see how many embroys make it. Did you freeze any?

Goingcrazy hope you have some news today or tomorrow about your match.

Journey Hope you are feeling well x


----------



## Char111

SarahScrafton also hope your appointment in a few weeks goes well


----------



## Journey99

Research actually shows that having multiple embryos only increase the success rate by a mere few percent. But we decided we were ok with twins and thought we would have to fight for 2. But on ET they asked if we wanted both. It may have been because of our age. I had ms up until nearly 20 weeks. It was horribłe and looking back now I don't know how I hid it at work and only took 2 days off. *Joclh* ask the dr for anti sickness tablets. I didnt want to take them but i was so dehydrated as i couldnt even keep water down. plus dr confirmd they were 100% safe for the babies. They weren't a quick fix but made it so I could eat and function. I was still sick occasionally but learned my triggers. Also I highly suggest whatever foods you know you can eat you do as something is better than nothing. I practically lived on Cheerios and rice for 3 months. Unfortunately with twins everything is double. Although my best friend had twins and had a dream pregnancy. It gets better.


----------



## goingcrazy78

journey frustration has passed now ive decided to sit back and enjoy my wait after all no travelling no needles i know theres lots of couples waiting and someone will want my eggs  

char no news as yet i will email them tomorrow if i dont hear by the end of today , have you had any more news on treatment plan start dates etc  

joclh awww hun i hope you start to feel better soon if we are lucky enough to start again and get to transfer i think ill stick to my guns and go with one , i remember such sever sickness with my first i was so ill and no energy from not having enough food i couldnt function and that was with one baby and then with my second the sickness wasnt as bad but i was very ill my kidneys failed and i had to have one removed thats why i was sterilised after my sons birth i was only 21 but so ill they said my body wouldnt be able to carry another pregnancy but here iam been trying to put myself through it all again for the last 5 years if it works and i get my bfp i know i will probebly be very poorly but ill cope im stubborn however i know i couldnt cope with double the symptoms so one will be enough for me , i feel for you hun rest up plenty and the sickness tablets are good they can also give you anti sickness injections try vitimian drinks to build your strength


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy78 No news as yet. Ruth Said that I would get a call this afternoon so I'll wait and see.
Have you done egg sharing before at Lister? Hope you hear today or tomorrow x

Jouney99 can you remember once you had a match how long after you started treatment?
Also if your march has holidays book what do the nurses normally do?

I am hoping to start next week fingers crossed x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char I got my match around the 3rd week of September. Then luckily period was due first week of October so started the pill then. I remember I started pill 6th oct and my egg collection was 21st nov x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char ive not egg shared at lister before but i egg shared at liverpool womens hospital in september last year , but with lister i went for my initial appointment in november got all my results back and was matched quickly i then started my cycle by ringing in on day 1 of my period which was about two weeks after i was matched i couldnt have the pill to sync cycles so i just started down regging on day 21 of my cycle unfortunatly 5 days into down regging the reciepiants pulled out but i think they move pretty quick once your matched hun so you shouldnt have to wait long


----------



## Char111

Thank you Amy and Goingcrazy. I don't get regular periods so i will prob have to go on pill. And I guess have to wait and see when my match has her period ect... But thank you x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i would imagine they will start you on the pill asap then scan you to see how your responding etc i bet it wont take long for you to start then it will fly by i think treatment in most cases is about 6 weeks in total x


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy yeah I was  told a cycle is about 6 weeks god I hate going on the pill be will be worth it


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Mine was a bit longer than normal as we had to wait for mr minhas to be back off holiday to be on standby for hubbys microTESE. As with my first dates I got he was on holiday so had to stay on pill extra 2 weeks. We Didnt need him in the end tho lol. My first date was egg collection 6th November so only a month after I started pill x


----------



## Char111

Thank you Amy.. egg collection wasn't that long after x can't wait to get going now x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Have you been given treatment plan yet char


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy no not yet haven't i was just wondering how long after a match it takes x I was told i would get a call today but had nothing yet. Prob be tomorrow x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oh they called me day after I got matched with my treatment plan x


----------



## Char111

I think they are just waiting on info from my match.... Everything take ages well it doesn't really but just feels like it does. I just hope my match doesn't pull out. I wish I had to the money to pay for it myself but I guess its a lot quicker than the nhs x


----------



## dingle123

Nice profile pic, Char! Don't worry about your treatment plan - it'll come through xxx


----------



## Char111

Thank you dingle123... Hope your treatment is going well xx Soon be injecting and getting them follicals to grow x


----------



## dingle123

All seems a bit surrel to be honest. It didn't feel like this last time


----------



## Char111

dingle123 Are you still on the nose spray? I have never done IVF but I have done the injections with IUI and I did it twice both times felt different. so don't worry. The best thing with IVf is to stay stress free which is hard for us egg sharing girls...I am sure everything will turn out well for you. How did you feel once the follicles started to grow? Did your stomach feel sore or bloated?

I am quite small so if my stoamch goes bloated it shows so I will no doubt look pregant lol


----------



## goingcrazy78

char im only small and towards the end i looked pregnant i had to buy loose bottoms   i did feel very heavy not painfull just a bit uncomfortable but i had 22 eggs

dingle i hope your ok hun ive done 3 treatments and each one ive felt different


----------



## dingle123

*Char* - I don't start the nasel spray till next Friday *fingers crossed*

My stomach got a little bloated during stimms but not as bad as I had anticipated. Tbh I felt worse/more bloated after ec.

*going* - I think because I know what is coming....et was quite painful last time. How are you doing?

Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

see i found it other way round. 

i was so big and uncomfortable during injections after ec when i woke up felt like id had lypo haha it was a relief it had reaally gone down.

ET was like a smear. makes me laugh when they say relax and you got everything on show and clamped open lol x


----------



## goingcrazy78

MATCHED   and my day one is on time and today so they are calling me on monday with a start date for down reg injections yay 

dingle must admit im nervus cause last time i was so uncomfortable and after ec i was on a drip because i had so many eggs i felt like rubbish but i guess its not for long and it maybe worth it in the end i get ever so tired though once i start meds

char looks like we will be cycling together


----------



## dingle123

Yay!!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks dingle i did a little dance


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats!!! X


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy thats brilliant news.. I start treatment next week so we will be starting together.

Just to ask if your match has any holidays booked would our treatment be delayed to work around them. I was just wondering as I got a email asking if I had any holiday booked in the next 6 weeks.

x


----------



## Char111

dingle123 are you still on the pill and how long do you normally stay on it for? And the nose spray how long do you stay on that. Sorry for all the questions have no idead how long I will be on the pill/nose spray x


----------



## Journey99

*char* I wonder if the holiday query is new bc of me lol The reason I got so anxious with time is we saw them in January and told them from the beginning we were moving in June. As DH was immigrating to Canada we had to enter the country by a specific date or start the whole process again which could take a year. They told us it was enough time to cycle twice. However that wasn't the case. As soon as I was matched and given my sniffies I told them we had to go to Canada for 10 days and asked if that was ok which they said yes as long as when I started stims I was back. Well next thing I know they are asking me to come in for blood tests on a date we were away. One of the nurses sent some pretty stroppy emails about it and denied any knowledge. In the end they made a big deal about me being there and not leaving the country thru the rest of treatment.


----------



## dingle123

Char111 said:


> dingle123 are you still on the pill and how long do you normally stay on it for? And the nose spray how long do you stay on that. Sorry for all the questions have no idead how long I will be on the pill/nose spray x


Still on the pill....I think in total for about two weeks? Last time I sniffed for two weeks before stimms but apparently this time I'll start stimms one week after sniffing. Worth noting you also (usually) continue sniffing through stimms but cut the dose back. Xxpx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I was pill for 3 weeks, 2 lots sniffing am and pm on its own for 10 days then injections n 1 sniff am n pm for 14 days.

As I said I was on pill for longer as we needed to make sure Minhas was back from holiday on standby for mTESE.

Journey - haha bet they loved you lol x


----------



## Char111

Hi Journey Sounds liek you had a bit of a tough time trying to fit your treatment in before you moved.

Thank you also for letting me know guys about the treatment and how long you was on the pill and spray. Have it all to come

xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy thanks hun  

journeys we can blame u for the extra questions then    i got asked if i had any dates i couldnt do but i was asked the same at my old clinic so i think its standard

char im not sure when im starting but last time i started diwn reg on cd21 as i cant have the pill so all being well it will be around the same so ill be with you each step of the way hoping its our 4th time lucky feel the last 3 trys were a waste of time and money old clinic just wasnt as on the ball as lister  

dingle ill be keeping everything crossed its your time


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thank you.. I hate going on the pill I don't get on well with any pill get bad water retention but its all worth it...It will be great if we all get our BFP. Goingcrazy did the nurses call you today about your match?

I got a email saying I will be called about treatment next week.

I have never wanted a weekend to go so quick


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i rang and left a message saying it was my day one then they rang me back and said i was matched my lady has got to have a scan then they will work out how to sync our cycles so i should get a call monday, im guessing you need the pill to bring on your cycle you may not get to much water retention as its best for you to start to drink lots of water now your matched it helps with the drugs and the side effects plus fluid build up from stimms also im not sure if it works as its the first time im trying it but other woman swear by it so im drinking a pint of milk a day to improve egg quality,  i hate milk so im using milkshake anythings worth a try


----------



## Char111

Thank you goingcrazy.. I already drink a lot of water but I will up my milk intake...
Let me know on Monday if you hear anything?

Hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys the snow I will get drinking that milk and water


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i will do hun and hope you get your treatment plan keep us updated have a great weekend im snowed in so im in my onsie and fluffy socks with my feet up


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy hope you had a good night.. Just thought i'd let you know that a supplement called Royal Jelly is good for egg quality. Google it. So get drinking that milk, water and have a look at this supplement. Anyone else that is having treatment have  a look at this supplement. Worth a try. x have a good weekend everyone


----------



## goingcrazy78

ha char yes had a quite night with the soaps hope you had a good evening , ive heard about royal jelly before but not really looked into it myself i think ill have a look she if i can take it i have to be careful as i cant take some supplements due to my kidney and my mtfhr c667t gene mutation think ill google it now and see what it says i take a good multi vitamin aswell but ive had to stop it recently as lister have me on 5mg of folic acid which is the highest dose i can have in a day and multi vitiamns contain folic acid so i had to stop i take one baby asprin 75mg i day aswell to keep the womb free of small clotts first time ive done all this so fingers crossed theres some truth in it all


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy.. Yeah these supplements may not be good for your kidneys, but to be honest I doubt they willmake that much difference.
Have  a good evening.. and I'll let you know Monday if I hear anything


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi girls.. wonder if anyone can help me??

hope everyone enjoying the snow  

i have enough cyclogest pessaries till next monday 28th morning that would be my last one when ill be 11 weeks 5 days. lister said to stop if scans ok. my scan is 31st. do you reckon ill be ok to stop 3 days early for the sake of getting another box.

what do you all think i should do??


----------



## Journey99

I was allowed to reduce my dose the last week. But I double checked with the clinic first.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I will email them tomorrow see what they suggest. Might be better doing 1 a day for last week rather than stopping 3 days early. Thanks for advice x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies hope youve all had a good weekend im waiting for my call today to tell me what day to start injecting  

amy id check with clinic but i cant see it would hurt as some clinics stop them on otd others at 8 weeks etc theres no proven evidence as to if it helps to stay on them for 12 weeks or not well this is what my old clinic told me as i messed up my dose in one cycle and was panicing but if ur worried maybe your gp will give you 3 days worth instead of buying another box


----------



## Char111

Hi Ladies hope you had a good weekend.

Goingcrazy I called Lister this morning as to my surprise I came on my period after not having one for 2 years. So they told me to start the pill today so I have been to my GP and got it. Hopefully you will hear today..and be strating treatment this week

Amy I would Email Lister as some GPs can be useless well mine is lol

x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thats fantastic news   they have rang me this morning i start injecting buserlin on the 7th of feb day 21 of my cycle ill just be keeping my fingers crossed things run smooth now    , have you had your treatment plan yet


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thats great news so you start soon  
I was just told to take the pill till I am told to stop not had treatment plan yet, Which is annoying my husband as he feels confused as I wasn't told how long I will be on the pill when I start treatment. I am bit annoyed but Atleast i am starting so woohoo  

Do you have to take the nose spray?

x


----------



## goingcrazy78

Hi char , that would frustrate me aswell the jist of things ive picked up from the other ladies is you will have a bleed on the pill before you start any other medication , ive not been given my full treatment plan yet i just know i start injecting on the 7th i should have my period and then scan around the 18th so 6 weeks from now i should be on my 2ww , i wont be sniffing as you can choose and as ive done the injections many times before so ive chosen to inject , i was more worried about spraying something up my nose than i was about injecting  
I should inject down regs (buserlin )for between 10 to 14 days and then i should stim (not sure what they are using yet ) for around 10 to 14 days then trigger injection and egg collection 36hrs after and start pesseries most ladies have the same sort of treatment layout and time scale there maybe extra bits thrown in for instance i will have predionisine (steroids tablets) and gestone(extra pogestrone injections ) to take aswell plus im taking a very high dose of folic acid and low dose asprine now , i think you will only be on the pill for around 14 days or so you could try to email or call them and ask if theyve drawn up a schedule yet for your treament it will relieve some anxiety ivf is difficult at the best of times but i think the first time is terrifying im abit of a control freak so i have to check and double check and i write it all down myself aswell i just like knowing where iam with things so i will be getting all my dates in writing when i go for my scan


----------



## Char111

Thank you goingcarzy your more helpful than the nurses lol appreciate that. 

My Husband called and we go in this week once they sort my matches cycle out to have a pill scan then they will go through all the treatment with us. I hope I am on the pill for 2 weeks really hate going on it. I am like you also like to know whats going on. I have a little book which I am writing down dates and scans and treatment. But atleast we are are on our way now 

Amy and journey did you go on Microgynon 30 Pill? Did you get any side effects?
I always put on fluid when I go on the pill and feel sick and my breasts kill so these 2 weeks i will hate  
Hope your both feeling well

Journey when are you due to give birth?

I watch a programme last night one born every minute that was a eye opener for me... x


----------



## goingcrazy78

thats great char we will probebly start down regging at the same time if you only have the pill 2 weeks , ive had the pill in the past and it made my boobs hurt i also find my boobs go sore when i start the pesseries to (hate them slippery little things ) oohhh we are starting 6 weeks to go  
dont be put off by one born every min its really not as bad as some of the woman on there make it look ive given birth twice with no pain relief or screaming and shouting the fact i like to have control definatly helped when giving birth  

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Journey99

*Char* I didn't have to take the pill as my recipient and I already had synced cycles. Therefore I just started the nose spray on day 21 I think (oh gosh it feels like a million years ago now). I just remember I sniffed for a couple weeks before starting injections. As far as I am aware they will just put you on the pill for a max of 30 days to sync your cycles. Sometimes its only a couple weeks as often the recipient will have been on the pill prior so its a quicker start.

As I wasn't working whilst doing my cycle I had a lot of time on my hands. I ended up watching every episode of One Born on 4OD. I liked it but some of the women I wanted to slap. The worst was one woman who was screaming like she was being murdered. The midwife kept telling her she was wasting her energy on screaming. They gave her an epidural and she continued to scream because she knew there was pain but obviously couldn't feel it  If I was in a birthing room down the hall she would have scared the poopies out of me!!

My csection has been brought forward to Feb 12th so only 3 weeks to go! It's still rather surreal. I'm trying to enjoy the calm now as I know it will be complete chaos when they arrive. Both my mum and DH have my first week home from the hospital booked off so I'll have plenty of help but then the second week I'll be completely on my own! It's a scary thought. Although there is a good chance my nan will be here every day lol I'm very glad we decided to move back to Canada as I'm not sure how I would have coped with twins in London. I would have had DH's family but it would have been really hard. I just keep telling myself I don't know any different so 2 won't be any harder than 1  I'll keep telling myself that until I believe it


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char. - I was on microgynon no probs what so ever. You have a scan after to check your lining is thin enough. If its not thin enough you can't start nasal spray. If I remember rightly has to be under 5mm. I could be wrong tho x


----------



## Char111

Thank you Amy and Journey. 

I am a bit like you Journey My Husband and I will be moving back to kent in March/April where my family all live not as far as you as we can still travel to Lister but we wanted to get everything done and have 2 cycles in case the 1st one fails before we go also we we will be renting our house out in London so we have a lot to sort out and where we are moving to in kent it would be a 3 hour drive to lister and 3 hours back so 6 hours in full. I had no idea that egg sharing took this long but i know its worth it in the end. And once I get going on the treatment i know it will fly by. 

Goingcrazy I wasn't put off by 1 born every min but my god some women were screaming like they were dying. I say that now and i'll be one of them women making all the fuss  Atleast we will be doing treatment more or less the same time.


----------



## Char111

Jouney forgot to say how exciting not long at all till your little twins are born..
I can image it will be hard but you will be so busy that you won't think about being on your own or being worried. My friend has just had twins and they are adorable went and saw them today. She has a 3year old also. I think lack of sleep is the main thing she has had..


----------



## tryingsecondtime

just quickly
I've been on pills 2 months with a successful outcome so far

good luck ladies


----------



## Char111

Hi tryingsecondtime why was you on the pill 2 months? Thats a long time.. Hope I am not on it that long. x

Did you have success first time?

x


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy you had your treatment plan yet?

I had a email today and they have said my egg collection should be on the 5th March. So hopefully all goes to plan. I have to be on the pill 3 week   Hope you hear soon.

x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi trying hope you are feelng well hun  
char ive not heard yet i imagine they will tell me when i go for my scan on tbe 18th but judging by my calculations my egg collection will be around that time aswell   3 weeks on the pill i hope it doesnt give you to many problems hun ill keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## tryingsecondtime

char - my first attempt was succesfull and it took so long cause of matching process

goingcrazy - I've got feelings that this try will be great for you. Fingers crossed


----------



## Char111

Hi tryingsecondtime thank you for your message the matching part of the egg sharing is what takes so long.. But all worth it in the end.
When is your due date?

Hi goingcrazy hope all is well. Few more weeks now then we will be injecting.. 

tringsecondtime, Journey, Amy and goingcrazy Just to ask on egg collection day are you there all day? I need to book work off. Do Lister normally stick with that day or does ir change as the treatment goes along? 
Thank you x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

my EDD is 17/06/13

EC - you need to take a day off. I left clinic at about 4-5 pm. They cannot give you a specific date of EC as it might change, depends of your body reaction on stimms drugs. I had my EC quite early, I think it was day 12 however some ladies need to have a stimms a little bit longer. Good luck


----------



## Char111

Hi  
tryingsecondtime Thank you for that. I have PCOS so I am guessing they will start me off steady. when I did IUI last year at Lister I was on 37.5 menopur so very low and I got 2 big follicles. And that was on the lowest dose. What does Menopur was you on?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I have PCOS too and I was on 150 and 112.50 Menopur (they had to reduce a dose cause of my body reaction) and I was on Menopur only (approx) 8 days.
What is your amh level?


----------



## Char111

I am not sure what my Amh is the doctor never told me, just said that it was fine to do Egg sharing I should find out. How may follicles did you get? and how many eggs did they collect?

x


----------



## Journey99

*char* EC is never set in stone until you trigger. I was a slow responder so didn't get a date until they were happy for me to trigger. I went in at 7am and was out by 2pm. It depends on what time your collection is and how fast you come round. I had EC just before noon and woke up full of beans. I went back to my room ate breakfast and peed and they let me go. I was told to take a taxi home but as I felt ok they agreed I could take the tube. Tube was so much quicker than a taxi would have been. I went home and chilled on the couch with a hot water bottle. I don't remember taking any painkillers as I really had no pain.


----------



## Minnie2

Hi All,

Just wanted to say hello. I will be having my ivf with the lister and been put on the long protocal as I have low amh.
First 2 weeks on the contraceptive pill, then 12-14 days on Menopur..Anyone doing the same?

Wishing everyone all the best x


----------



## Char111

Hi Journey Thank you for that. I will just say i'm ill at my work if I can't get it off lol 

Hi Minnie2 i m doing more or less the same as you. I am just on the pill for 3 weeks then i am doing nose spray then I will inject.

Do you have a treatment plan yet?

x


----------



## Journey99

*Minnie* Welcome and good luck. I too have low AMH and cycled at Lister. I was on Menopur for about 13 days (if I remember correctly). i started on 300 and after 8 days was increased to 350. I ended up with a bumper crop of 17!! So don't let low AMH worry you. I honestly don't put much thought into it now as I've seen ladies on here with and AMH of way higher than me get less eggs.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Had my booking in appointment. Done all my papers, got bounty pack and maternity exemption form.

All feels real now  I've put on stone and half from when I got married last summer  but I'm 5 foot 9 ( I thought I was 5.8 ) my bmi is 27.

Now roll on my scan next thursday - 8 days to go till we can tell everyone  x


----------



## Minnie2

Char111-  I've seen my consultant who's drawn out the schedule, it's the long protocal with 2 weeks on the pill, 4-5days nasal sprays and then apparently my period is suppose to arrive. After which the injections start..Currently just waiting for my period to arrive and then start to start the pill. Although i'm still confused why would my period arrived after 19 days instead of the usual 25-27 days.....  Who is your consultant Char? Wishing you all the best and lots of baby dust 

Journey99- Thanks for the postive words and Congratulations ( i see your due in feb). May I ask  if you have side effects on Menopur ? I'm so nervous about it ! this is probably because i had horrible side effects with Clomid. Also, I'm planning to work through out and just take 1 week off for the EC and transfer.





Amy : Congratulations !!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

trying thanks hun im hopefull and got a real positive feeling 4th time lucky   

char , im well looking forward to starting the injections on the 7th my hubby takes his driving test this friday im praying he passes to share the driving back and fourth it takes us around 6 hrs there and 6 hrs bk so each visit is tiring  

amy       yay all real now 

hi minnie and welcome im about to start down reg on the 7th


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy Firstly how exciting for you.. That weight is good weight will my sister with her 1st child put on 2 stone as she got a lot of fluid. But she lost it all after the baby was born well a few months after  

Hi Minnie2 I had James Niccopollis Real who did you see? James is a nice guy and when we saw him in the same day we did blood tests and saw the counselor the thing that takes the longest is the Match. I have had menopur already from IUI and I was on the lowest dose all I had was a slight pain where the follicles where growing. I think that will be the main feeling and its not really pain its a good feeling as you know the injections are doing there job. But everyone is different but I am sure you will be fine. Are you OK with needles?

Goingcrazy Hope your husband passes his test.. Thats a long way you have to travel but Lister is worth it as its success rates are very good and we was recommened it loads of people. The 7th isn't far away at all.


----------



## Char111

I meant am my sister put on 4 stones with her 1st child and  ]2nd child 3 (she wishes she only put on 2 )


----------



## Journey99

*minnie* I found when I was D/R with synarel I was an emotional nightmare. But once I started stimming and cut my synarel in half I didn't have any side effects. I didn't work through my entire treatment as my contract finished. However I was extremely busy with our move across the pond. I think being busy helped keep me sane!


----------



## dingle123

Hey Lister ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well? I've been on the pill for a few weeks now and side effects are kicking in - attacked the Dairy Milk today! Looking forward to my scan on Friday to see if I am ready to start Synarel (can't wait  )

Bad news today from one of cycle buddies on a ** group - her and her DH lost their baby at 20 weeks. Can't even imagine what they are going through right now - so sad for them.

Xxx


----------



## bettyboop5

Dingle13  Cant believe  how quick time has flown for u.  Goodluck for friday. Sorry to hear abt your ** friend.  Must be so difficult and would never want to be in their shoes.  I lost a twin on delivery day and although it was in my tenager years, it stll hurts a lot.

Charr111 Im seeing Niccopollis too next monday.  Do u know if he is a fan of DHEA? Ive ben naughty and started it in advance bfore I see him    so I wont waste no further time.

Goingcrazy, I downreg hopefully a week befor you.  Bet u cant wait to start.

Journey99 Hope all is well across the pond.

Minnie2  Just like you, Im confused as to why mos ladies are using the pill for 2 weeks, then syranel for 5-7 days?  

Can an experienced lady please tell us what happens after the syranel which seems to finish on day 21 of AF?
Also what sort of pill have most you been put on?

Thanks ladies

xxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Char111 -I'm with Dr Thum. He is really nice too. I'm just the opposite from you, my Menopur dosage is 300. I'm ok with needles just afraid of crazy side effects. Wishing you all the best!!

Journey99- ohh noo..i'm not looking forward to it...Hope i don't get to temprimental at work.

dingle123- all the best to you! it's must be devastating for your friend............

goingcrazy- All the best to you too!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Bettyboop

I'm equally confused. They told me to take the pill when AF arrives for 14 days then have a scan. Afterwhich nasal sprays for 4-5 days, looks like yours is 5-7 days which is still around 19-21 days.  You can only start the injections on your first day of the next AF but I'm not sure if we have to wait for a few days for it to arrive.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies,

I remember during my first cycle I couldn't figure out why I was sniffing longer than someone else on here who has treatment at the same time. The clinic advised that each treatment plan is different and tailored to the individual, hence some on the pill for longer/sniffing longer than others. Apparently I am only sniffing for one week this time before starting stimms but last time I had to sniff for two weeks....

I'm on the mini pill but purely because I have high blood pressure and they refused to put me on the regular pill. Can't wait to stop taking it!

Synarel really turned me into a psychotic b*tch last time - I plan to much more aware of my moods this time (well, I'll try!)

Here's hoping for a brand new batch of BFP's on this thread!  

Xxx


----------



## Journey99

I didn't need the pill as my cycle was already in sync with recipient but I sniffed my entire treatment. I started on day 21 I believe. They reduced to 2 sniffs (from 4) a day while stimming.  Everyone will have fiffereny treatment plan based on AMH and FSH etc.  plus they change doses etc during treatment depending on how you respond.


----------



## bettyboop5

Thank you ladies, it makes sense that they tailor tx to each individual.    Really love that concept xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I sniffed for a while, including stimulation which was light (menopur 150/112.5 8 days) cause of high risk for ohss. Regarding ec - I advise to bear in mind that you might feel very dizzy and weak after ec. I was very dizzy and sick two days after. Luckily my DH got me home and looked after me.
What I'd like to say is that we are all different and ours body react in no0t the same way. The most important is outcome and hope that will be positive for you ladies


----------



## tryingsecondtime

char - if I good remember I got 14 eggs at EC and 7 were for us. 6 fertilised (ICSI) and 5 survived to day five. 3 were good at ET and I had 2 transferred. Both implanted however I lost one baby just before 12 week scan


----------



## Char111

Hi dingle123 that so sad your ** friend MC at 20 weeks thats my main worry if I get pregant having a MC. Thats just really sad.
Fingers crossed you start nose spray  .

Hi bettyboop5 you will like James.. God I am useless with these short saying, so not sure what DHEA starts for..   I need to get to know these saying lol.. But good luck with the appointment he will really explain everything  

I know that I am on the nasal sprays for 1 week thats what my treatment plan says... Just hate being on the pill for 3 weeks its already making me feel soooo sick  

Dingle123 hopefully the nasal spray won't make you psychotic b*tch... Or me don't think my husband will be pleased as I have been worried about all this and he has to put up with me haha

tryingsecondtime thats fantastic you got 14 eggs. I am truely sorry about you loss of one of your babies..  

xx


----------



## Char111

Hi tryingsecondtime when you have you egg transfer did you have a choice about putting 2 embryos? My Consultant at lister said they would perfer only to put 1 back but I really want 2 back x so just want to know if you had a choice


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I am over 30 so maybe that makes a difference
Try to reassure them that you are fully aware of pros and cons


----------



## Char111

tryingsecondtime - I have read on the internet for Lister that they transfer 2 under 40 so I am unsure. But my husband and I will fight will 2 if we get 2 good embryos. Did they ask you if you wanted 2 or did they just go ahead with 2? x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I asked them for two.Let's talk to OD nurse about it


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I heard depends on doctors doing ET. Some are on some will be no coz your age. We only had 1 embryo so we obv went with that and it worked. It because twins come with problems. They rather u have 1 healthy that it go wrong I think x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

They also originally told us if we have a day 3 transfer we can have 2 put back but if it was a day 5 blast only could have 1.

We had a day 2 transfer as they wanted it back inside sooner than later said its best place for it, and it was  x


----------



## Journey99

We thought we would have to fight for two but they put both back and actually asked us if we wanted both. It was a 3 day transfer and they were the only 2 suitable for transfer...and I'm a dinosaur apparently


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies hope you are all well, time seems to be dragging waiting for the 7th to start down regging well hubby is out on his driving test this morning im   he passes so he can start driving me down to lister its 4 hours away but takes 6 hours each way cause of traffic im sure it will be worth it though 

do any of you ladies know any nice resonably priced places to stay near to lister im thinking its best to stay down there the night b4 ec


----------



## shenagh1

Going crazy I stayed in both the pestana which is literally across the road and tophams hotel Victoria which is a 5min taxi ride 10min walk but I booked them on lastminute.com for under 100 bed and breakfast and I stayed in tophams before and during ec until et it only ended up costing 250 for 5nights which was brilliant. x


----------



## Char111

tryingsecondtime what is your AMH level? I got sent my results and I am not sure if this is right but it says AMH - 39.30 and FSh 6.0 so not sure what this means x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

about 63 high for pcos


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char - your amh is bit high so you prob be on low dose. I think they like it between 15-25. That's the 'norm' if you like 

My AMH was 14.1 
FSH - 6
LH - 4

I got 13 eggs  and was on 150 Menopur from 7th nov and my egg collection was 21st nov x


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone thank you for letting me know my AMH is high i did the calulation on the lister website and my AMH and FSh gave me a success of 70% first time. But I am not really going on that but feel a lot more positive now x

Hope everyone else is doing well..

Goingcrazy i know there is hotel by Lister. But even if you got one that was 20mins away the time you will be traveling at to get to Lister there will be no traffic   x


----------



## Char111

Amy whats Lh ? My LH is 19.4. all my results are high


----------



## Char111

Just read wht Lh is x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

You really want your lh to be lower than your fsh. Yours is higher.

With that calculator is done on other patients pregnancies so try not to go on that too much, I think they shouldn't put that there get people's hope up.

I got this off a website for you :

_*Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH)	Day 3	
3-20 mIU/ml	
FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 
6-9 is good, 
9-10 fair, 
10-13 diminished reserve, 
13+ very hard to stimulate. 
In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS.

Luteinizing Hormone (LH)	Day 3	
< 7 mIU/ml	
A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS.*_*

You really want your LH to be less than 7. But as you have PCOS that's why yours is higher than your FSH*


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy Thank you sooooo much for that. Yes that explains why I don't get regular periods. Oh the joy of having PCOS. I guess everything would be OK as they wouldn't of let me done egg sharing but my hormones are all over the place. x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yes you can still egg share but it might take you longer if your periods are irregular just keep than in mind as I was gutted when they pushed mine back by 2 weeks.

If you don't come on it will delay it. Especially with the pill that can really muck some people up. Cause I had a period then on pill day 2, then started sniffing stopped pil. I come on 4 days after stopping it. Then injecting started about 3 days after it stopped. Most people go on the pill but some don't it depends. Have you ever been on the pill before? X


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies will look into them


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy yes been on the pill before.

I started a light period last week so started the pill on day 2. My match I believe is also on the pill but I had to do a extra week to match our cycles. I will get a bleed after the pill no doubt. I am expecting changes to my treatment. But from what the nurses have tol me we will be on the pill the same time x But thank you for helping me with the hormones x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char how are you feeling so far on the pill hope your ok


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck with it. Was the hardest thing I've ever done not physically just mentally and emotionally. You have to be prepared for all sorts. When we only had 1 fertilise due to sperm being poor I was a mess I never stopped crying I didn't sleep that night. I wasn't expecting that at all. 

If I did it again would see it in totally different light. I think first time you expect it to work so much. I'm just thankful mine did. When I read these stories of ladies who have been through it so many times it makes me realise how lucky we was. Someone was looking over us.

Hope it works for you girls as its such a big thing to do and giving away your eggs even more. As if worked for recipent and not you would be gutting I think. I still haven't found out about mine and don't wish to know. Me being selfish but that's her baby not mine, I have my baby now x


----------



## Char111

HI Goingcrazy hope your doing well, I have my first scan on the 14th feb and its dragging also. I am feeling a bit better on the pill now. 
How did your Husband go with his driving test? Hope he did well and passed.

Amy I know its hard with IVF I had treatment before with IUI and had loads of BFP and that made me so upset. So I am ready and I know IVF will be tough and there will be days I will get down and get upset. 

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

this is my baby i just filmed it 10 minutes ago on my doppler

i wouldnt be without the doppler now! swear by it

thought i would share:






Enjoy  xx


----------



## Char111

I mean BFN I wish BFP


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i was guessing thats what you meant lol


----------



## Char111

Wow Amy that doppler is brilliant. And you babies HR is pumping well thats amazing though   x


----------



## Char111

Also Amy where did you get it from ? Online? got to get pregnant first lol but would love to get one of them x


----------



## Char111

Just showed my husband Amy he thought that was brilliant x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

yes my husband got it off amazon as a present for me, £45 that was with big bottle of gel and free delivery.

its very strong. moves about now aswell as i find it on different sides and places.


you will get there  

I try not to do it everyday just 3/4 times a week check things are ok. i think after my scan thursday ill be a bit more at ease being out the danger stage x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char glad your doing ok figers crossed you will start sniffing after your scan, hubbys test was cancelled due to snow hes rebooked for the 8th of feb

amy thats fab thanks for sharing


----------



## dingle123

Hi lister ladies,

Just a quick update - I started sniffing today and start injecting next Friday with 225 Fostimon. First stimms scan is Feb 6th - moving quickly!

Hope everyone is ok? Xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle brilliant news hun hope the sniffing goes ok and doesnt give you too many side affects


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Woohoooo 



dingle123 said:


> Hi lister ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update - I started sniffing today and start injecting next Friday with 225 Fostimon. First stimms scan is Feb 6th - moving quickly!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? Xxx


----------



## Journey99

Great news Laura!


----------



## Char111

Dingle123 thats great news you start sniffing. How long was you on the pill for?

Did they say how long you had to sniff for? x

Goingcrazy another week chas gone so we are getting closer to our scans  

Hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char im on count down now 12 days till injections 23 days to scan its going soooo slow i know onces the injections start it will fly by but we are on our way and fingers crossed its going to be all plain sailing for us both now , dont know about you but i feel like a walking water can im that full of water lol


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy I know how you feel the weeks are going so slow. Normally I am saying how quick weeks go but when your waiting for something they drag..

yea I have been drinking loads of water and having my vitamins..been taking maca and royal jelly to help with egg quality and making my hubby have maca also. We are both on The preggie care vits. I think we are both more healthy now than ever as I so badly want it to go well.  

Just wanted to know ladies After you have your embryos put back did the doctor say that you need to rest and take it easy?
As i teach spin classes I am not doing it the day after but I wasn't sure what the doctor said to you all?

x


----------



## Journey99

Char - I was told to resume life as nornal and the only thing he said to avoid was heavy lifting.  There is no proof that bed rest etc improves the odds of success. I was quite active and busy during my 2ww


----------



## Char111

Thank you journey. I have booked to go the Lake District the end of march to get away for a week as I know the 2 week wait will be so hard. I am hoping nothing changes with my treatment and my husband and I can get away. X the nurses said I will be done by that time as I ask told them about it. 
Not long now till your babies are here x


----------



## Journey99

Nope not long. I'm beyond uncomfortable now to the point of being down right painful. Can't wait to meet these little munchkins


----------



## tryingsecondtime

char - as journey said - there is no proof that bed rest can make any change in outcome. Straight after ET I went home. Try to not force yourself. I love Lake District area and wish to go there soon...have a lovely time in March

journey - not long for you to meet with your LO


----------



## mouse13

Hi all,
I'm hoping somebody can reassure me. My partner started taking menopor on Thursday evening.Before that she was on synarel (Sp) for just over a week. She is still taking the synarel now, along with the injections. She started her period last Sunday and she still has it off and on.  Is it normal to still be bleeding? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Char111

Hi evryone hope you all had a good weekend.

These weeks are going so slow for me anyway.

mouse13 I would call Lister and speak to a nurse as I am not sure. once you have spoken to a nurse you will feel a lot better.

tyingsecondtime - Yea lake district is nice I have never been I know people who have and I have seen pictures of it. I have worked it out that I will be on my 2 week wait so I would rather be away with my husbad and friends than be stuck at work or at home thinking has the IVF worked.

Goingcrazy you heard anything at all from Lister? I haven't so I am hoping that no news is good news.
the 7 th will be here soon


----------



## Minnie2

Char111: Are you able to take maca when you start the drugs? I was advised by the consultant to stop everything. Ive taken maca, wheatgrass, beepollen the last 3 months... My AF has arrived today, so will be on the pill for 2 weeks and have a baseline scan (although I'm not sure what they look for on this scan) but they could potentially tell me continue taking the pill if necessary....fingers cross i dont have too.....

Goingcrazy: I too cannot wait...wish time would fly.. All the best to you

Journey- so exciting...not long now!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie2 my Consultant didn't tell me to staop anything, I will email the nurses today and see if its OK for to take it. Thank you for letting me know about that. And good luck for your treatment. I think on the pill scan they are checking that your lining is thin enough. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Yes, please do check, I have also read this online that it should be avoided.  Thanks, I start the pill tonight for 2 weeks. Got my baseline appt for the 11th ! Hope all goes well...


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I emailed the nurses and they said only to take preggie care. So i will stop all the vitamins. i had no idea I was meant to do that. I wonder why they make you stop.

I have my baseline scan on the 14th its dragging. been on the pill 1 week already still got over 2 weeks to go  

Is this your first IVF? x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Hi lister ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update - I started sniffing today and start injecting next Friday with 225 Fostimon. First stimms scan is Feb 6th - moving quickly!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? Xxx


Great news hun 

Good luck to the other ladies starting or started treatment


----------



## goingcrazy78

Hi ladies hope everyone is well

Char oh my gosh these days are going slow 9 days left for me to start injections wish the days would go a little quicker hehe

minnie good luck for your scan hope all is well 

dingle how are things going hope your feeling well 

journey not long left  

everyday hope you are well hun 

amy i bet that baby bump is growing now 

currently flued up to the eye balls but atleast the snows gone which will make travelling back and fourth easier and off topic of ivf ive had a giggle to myself today im going to be a celebrity   my hubby posted a video of me onto youtube which was filmed on holiday when in a childrens water park i lost my bikini bottoms anyway last yr it was picked up by an american tv show and aired in america and today ive been contacted by MTV asking me if they can use my clip so my funny little mishap will be broadcast all over the world im famous


----------



## Journey99

*goingcrazy* I hope they are paying you! Do you know what show it will air on? Ill keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Minnie2

Char-  Do you have to stop pre natal vitamins? I thought that was fine. My consultant only said to stop things like wheatgrass and maca and etc. I think they are worried it may clash with the other medicines. Yes, it is my first ivf, what about you (sorry if you have told me before) Im nervous but also excited. Started my first pill of microgynon 30 last night...11 more pills and then the baseline scan on the 11th of Feb. You're not far from me on the 14th! The nurse did say they could potentially keep me longer on the pill if they have too..I'm hoping not and hope everything goes well for you too!


everydayisagift - Congrats!


----------



## goingcrazy78

journey , yes i was paid for the first one and that was aired end of last year in america on the travel channel on a program called travel unvaveled , and this one from MTV is a new series coming im not sure yet when its to be aired im currently in negotations on price but it will air on MTV and its called Ridiculousness   never thought we would get all this from it the hubby only posted it to try and embarass me now for are 60 thousand hits in and 2 t.v shows i must have a good bum      

hope your feeling ok and not to uncomfortable


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy.. wow check you out I will look out for that. And like journey says hope they are paying you.
Hope you also feel better  

Hi Minnie2 yes I can still take preggie care. So all that money I spend on the vitamins was a waste lol .
Hope your getting on OK with the pill. Yeah I start nose spray 15th Feb and injections on 22nd Feb I have been told so we are not far behind each other at all.

This is my first IVF. I had treatment last year at LIster IUI with injections but had BFN only had 1  so we spoke to James our consultant and we thought IVF would be better instead of paying another £800 plus nearly £300 on injections. To be honest I had no idea Lister even did Egg sharing till James told My husband and I about it and I thought it would be great to help someone.

Jouney hope your not to uncomstable not long at all now.

Hope everyone else is well and having a good week


----------



## Journey99

*goingcrazy* Well done bum  I actually just saw that show Ridiculousness last week. Most of the clips showed pp doing pretty dumb stuff and hurting themselves in the process lol


----------



## Minnie2

Char : Yeah they don't mention it, it was only because I asked the consultant.  That's good you already when you start your nasal spray and etc. As for me, they have just advised for the baseline scan and then get further instructions. IVF is suppose to be more successful than IUI so hopefully it works for all of us. I got to find out about egg sharing at the fertility fair but i don't think i qualify anyway as my amh is very low but indeed i agree is a great thing to do for someone else.

Goingcrazy- How exciting and you got paid too!!! something to keep things cheerful in the middle of treatement as well

Hope everyone is else is doing well too..


----------



## Journey99

*minnie* I was told AMH of 4 was lowest they would accept for egg sharing at Lister.


----------



## Minnie2

Journey- Mine is 2.95 only..pretty low...Consultant said he will be pretty happy if he can get me to produce 7 or 8 ..so will see...FIngers cross and trying to be positive.


----------



## Journey99

*minnie* I think that's possible I got 17 eggs with an AMH of 4!


----------



## Minnie2

Journey-You give me hope!!! Was all your 17 eggs, were they any empty ones? I'm so worried abt it ( can't help it)
Were you on Menopur aswell? They are starting me with 300iu as my amh is low


----------



## Journey99

*minnie* 13 were mature out of my 17. (It was a bit cheeky they gave me all the immature ones! I ended up with 5 and my recipient got 7 but in the end it doesn't matter now  ) 
I started on 300 menupor but when I went in after a week I wasn't responding so they upped me to 375. The Friday before I was talked to about my plans if I didn't get enough eggs as it was looking that way. Then on Monday I had 13 follies and by Thursday I got 17 eggs. So I don't rate AMH much. Both me and my recipient were successful.


----------



## Char111

Hi Journey.  That was quite cheeky Lister gave you all the immature eggs. You got your twins  which is great   but I would be so annoyed if they were to do that to me. x  Did they tell you they did this? x

Minnie I hope you can do egg sharing and journey has just shown you that with low AMH you can still get quite a few eggs. x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

My Amh 14.1 and i got 13 eggs. 5 out my 7 mature, not sure about her 6 never asked anything about her. It's her baby if she did get pregnant. She's growing it, she will care for it and be its mum x


----------



## Journey99

*Char*. One of the first questions I asked when I came to was how man eggs I got and how many were immature. I was told 17 eggs and 3 were immature. Then the next day when the embryologist called to tell me how many fertilized I was told I got 9 eggs but only 5 were mature. So that's why I assume they gave me the immature ones. If it hadn't worked I would have questioned the ethics on that. I would have thought they would take the immature ones out of the equation and then divided. I also was never asked about giving the odd egg to the recipient as I had wanted all along to give any extra to the recipient. My thought was I could make more eggs, she couldn't.


----------



## Minnie2

Journey- That's really good how you responded over the weekend. I'm praying Menopur does me miracles too... It's really hard to know to know how many follicles are going to contain and egg or be mature/immature...It's all a waiting game... I can't wait for all this to be over.. Finding it hard to concentrate at work too!!

Amy/Char- You can't never tell with AMH, can you? Hope I can produce more so it could be potentially useful to someone else.  It's a great deed 

Took my second pill of Microgynon 30 yesterday, feeling bloated and bleeding is heavier than usual...Is this normal for the rest of you too?


X


----------



## dingle123

*Minnie* - I was recently on the mini pill and felt like crap and also bled on and off, so fairly normal xx

*goingcrazy* - are you counting down the days till you start injections? What dose are you on?

*Char* - how are you doing on the pill? Not long till baseline! They will be checking to make sure your lining is nice and thin.

*Amy* - thinking of you tomorrow at 12 week scan - looking forward to seeing the updated pic!

*everyday* - glad all is going well with you - roll on 12 week scan!

*Sarah S* - are you waiting to be matched? Hope you are ok 

*Journey* - not long now till the steak with blue cheese and glass of red wine 

To any Lister Ladies I've missed: 

*AFM* - 2 days till I start stimming. Hooray, hooray. I'll be able to lower my Synarel dose as well, thank gawd. Off to the Windsor farm shop this weekend to stock up on tons of organic meat. Gearing up for the eggs/milk/water/hot water bottle madness!

Xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Journey Thank you for letting know that with your eggs. I will speak to the nurse sbaout that once I start injection.

hi Minnie2 Yea thats normail to feel bloated. My Boobs lol have grow since I have been on it which isn't a bad thing but I do feel bloated on the pill. I can't wait to stop it. Just think of it as part of the treatment any water retention you have will go once your off it.

Dingle thats fantastic things are going quick for you now woohooo... I have order a hot water bottle as well should be hear today. Been trying to drink loads of water also. 

Goingcrazy hope things are good this week is half way now so not long till you start injecting.


Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Journey99

*minnie* The running joke was that Cinnabons make follies grow. There is a place called Cinnabon (might be Cinzeo now) in Piccadilly Circus (it's a North American chain) that make the most delicious cinnamon buns. I had major cravings so told DH they make follies grow ha ha Well went the scanner said whatever I was doing keep doing it and I told her it was cinnamon buns she said well that must be it keep eating them lol So of course I made DH get me more She did say cinnamon is known for having certain health benefits...just not sure that is true when paired with bread and sugar lol I think IVF is one of the most mentally, physically and emotionally challenging things I've been thru. It helped to have a sense of humour thru it all. I was fortunate enough not to have to work thru my treatment but I was busy planning a transatlantic move which helped. You're almost thru it x

*laura*. not long for you now! Oh now my mouth is watering...I'm so looking forward to getting my appetite back. I ate broccoli the other night and liked it...yuck lol

*char* I guarantee you will be told they divide the eggs at random.


----------



## Minnie2

Char- So am not the only one then!...I'm feeling bloated but whatever it takes for the baseline scan to be perfect and get on with nasal sprays and injections! SIlly question, but is the hot water bottle suppose to sooth the injection spot?

Journey- That's so true..Time is passing so slow and i wish it would fly..IVF is definitely not an easy process.I guess this is why they refer it as an invasive process.
I've read a lot of health benefits on cinnamon powder and honey. I have just purchased a bottle of organic manuka honey but haven't been able to get organic cinnamon powder yet but I'm looking forward to try to see if it improves my health. Here's a link (read the infertility bit)
http://www.angelfire.com/az/sthurston/honeyandcinnamon.html

Dingle - All the best. Good idea on the stocking up. DO they advise you to have more proteins while your stimming?

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## dingle123

*Minnie* - tbh the lister both times around have never told me to up my protein/not drink alcohol/not drink caffeine etc. Most people to tend to up their protein or drink protein drinks (I haven't so far) in order to get good quality eggs. I ate an egg a day last time during stimms - was sick of them by egg collection


----------



## Journey99

*Minnie* I've read that...but to be honest I was just being a greedy git and wanted cinnamon buns lol I didn't change my eating habits during IVF. I normally drank 2-3 litres of water a day so that was the same. I drank a lot of milk but that was mainly bc it helped get rid of the horrible synarel taste in the back of my throat. I asked the OD nurse and she said they only recommend loads of milk for patients that are likely to get ohss (high AMH). She said if I like it I can drink it but its not of any benefit to IVF. I tried eating brazil nuts but they made me sick. I then figured I would just live life normally and it is what it is. It was my relaxed approach. I had given up alcohol and caffiene ages before and had been eating as much organic foods as possible but that was all in a bid to keep my fibroids at bay.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Laura will update Tomoz.

Hope u not being physco b!tch to A too much lol x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thats interesting read about honey and cinnamon powder. 
I have heard that a hot water helps with the follicles i used it when I was doing IUI. 
I don't know about you but I am eating the ebst i have eaten in a while 

Dingle Hope your doing well. Enjoy eating you organic meat  xxx


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> Thanks Laura will update Tomoz.
> 
> Hope u not being physco b!tch to A too much lol x


Haha! I'm being much nicer this time around


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi Laura,

I'm ok thank you, had bloods taken again yesterday so should be back by the end of the week then time for matching! 

Your EC will be here before you know it! 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news Sarah xx


----------



## dingle123

Great news, Sarah!


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies how is everyone getting on? 

Sarah that great news, not long now then x

Laura- how are u getting on Hun? Thinking about u and   too 

Amy seen your announcement on fbook  and baby looks good and healthy on scan xx

Hi to everyone else can't read back but hope you are all ok

Char, going crazy, Vicky, journey and anyone I've missed xx

Afm. 24 +5 today and felt baby kick on outside for first time last night because my placenta is at the front iv been later than everyone else, everything going well had a scan on Monday showed baby was HUGE lol and already weighed 1lb 9oz xx


----------



## dingle123

Blimey, *Shenagh*


----------



## shenagh1

I know Laura I nearly died, I'm too small to carry a giant lol.... Their wee legs are like trunks too and that measurement along with tummy size was 6 days ahead!!!!! Lol x

How's Stimms going?
X


----------



## goingcrazy78

shenagh wow thats a big baby  glad your doing well

sarah great news hun 

dingle glad your being nicer this time around 

amy and dingle time still seems to be in slow motion but this time nxt week ill be injecting 0.5 buserlin im not sure what stimms and what dose yet as they havent told me that far ahead ill find out plans when i go for a scan to start stimms around the 18th 

amy how did your 12 week scan go 

journey i looked at the clips of the show MTV rang me yesterday felt weired talking to someone off telly about my bum  heres the link to the clip they want may give you all a light giggle 



i think ive done that right never tryed it before

Hi to anyone ive missed hope you are all doing well


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> I know Laura I nearly died, I'm too small to carry a giant lol.... Their wee legs are like trunks too and that measurement along with tummy size was 6 days ahead!!!!! Lol x
> 
> How's Stimms going?
> X


Did they mention a c-section? Poor you! Remind me - are you having a surprise? Xx


----------



## dingle123

*Going* - 18th will be here before you know it - I can't quite believe tomorrow is Feb already! Xx


----------



## Char111

shenagh1 congrats on your baby.. he or she is quite big wow 

Goingcrazy Just saw your clip on youtube.. No wonder thats going on mtv was so funny. I know what you mean about how slow the weeks are going. Its dragging.

Dingle hope the stimms are going Ok. Are they easy to spray. Not sure I like the thought of a spray up my nose.


Minnie2 hope your getting on OK with the pill.. I can't wait to stop it. Feel so bloated on it. But I have never got on well with pills in the past was always changing. 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## dingle123

*Char* - I DR with the nasel spray - since last Friday and will continue through stimming (injections) but on a lesser dose. Honestly - it isn't as bad as people make it out to be. A lot of people complain about the taste in the back of your throat but really, it's nothing! You literally put the spray up a nostril and hold the other, take a big sniff - and that is it. I've sniffed everywhere, from a picnic, to a pub, dinner party, in the car in the dark. You'll be fine


----------



## Char111

Thank you Dingle i'm sure I will be doing the same sniffing while i'm out  
Great new picture also x I keep thinking oh a new lady because of the new picture lol x


----------



## dingle123

Heehee, no, still me!  

How are you feeling on the pill? You have my huge sympathies for being on it for so long! Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Dingle Yea not liking the pill ever since I was 20 I have not had much luck with the pill. Its my chest my boobs the kill on it. Can't wait to stop it..

How many days you got left of the spray.. x


----------



## dingle123

Today is my final day of 2 sniffs in the morning and 2 in the evening - tomorrow and all through injections I'll be 1 sniff in the morning, 1 in the night. This is the same as my last cycle (and others on here) so I am guessing you will be the same...you wouldn't think it would make much difference but it really does!


----------



## Char111

wow dingle thats brilliant so injecting soon. I have got to start on a low dose as I have high AMH 39.   you get lots of eggs..

I really like the lady that does the scans she has light red hair and is sooo nice and always makes you feel good even if you only have one follicle lol
I had her everytime I was doing my IUI so I hope I have her again for my scans. I think she is the main lady unless we egg sharers have another lady. xx But good luck hun with the injections


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies, hope you're all well

Dingle- Have you had any side effects with the spray?

I hope everyone is as excited as me that is FEBRUARY tomorrow!!


----------



## Char111

Hi minnie yes I am soooooooooo excited   How is the pill going? x I brought some manuka honey today. Have you tried it yet? does it taste sweet ? x never had it before but I always have normal honey on toast so thought i'd try this in stead. Prod taste vile lol x


----------



## bettyboop5

Dingle and sniffers     Can I please ask a question regarding the sniffing? Does the stuff ever flow back down the nostrils? What if nostrils are blocked, will it still be effective? Im so anxious now as ive never used it.  

xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Char - Yes, I'm so excited...gosh never been so excited before!! lol  So far the pill is ok although i'm still bleeeding and still a bit bloaded. Manuka honey is very sweet on toast so I'm trying to mix cinnamon powder and hotwater and drink it once a day. Although,it's been a bit difficult finding organic cinnamon powder. My hubby tried planet organic but it was out of stock.  Have you tried honey with royal jelly? It takes really good on toast. I suppose honey is fine to drink. It's only substances like maca and wheatgrass which they have asked me to stop.XX


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thats good its sweet.. I haven't have royal jelly and honey. I was using capsals of royal jelly. I think Honey is fine. I have been having honey anyway just changing it to a better one. x All this better work hahahaha x


----------



## Journey99

*Bettyboop* Its best to blow your nose really well before sniffing if you are feeling stuffy. And yes it runs down the back of your throat...that means you got it in the right place. It's a horrid taste so I always had a drink of milk after as it was the only thing that got rid of that taste.

woohoo to all the ladies about to start stims...time flies!

12 sleeps for me...feels like an eternity now. lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Scan all went ok. Measured 4 days ahead so due date 10th August but I don't know if they changing it will ask midwife. Should do. Baby was 6.3cms. Kicking and moving. Was laying on its side and first had to go for walk to move it then was on its belly lol. So our photos upside down. Fluid was 1.3cms so all good, waiting for blood results too now. They said over 2.5 is concern tho.

Very happy x


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy thats fantastic news with the baby. He or she is growing well. Are you going to find out what sex he or she is?

Hope your feeling Ok and not to tired with all them new hormones runnign through you x


----------



## shenagh1

Laura yes they have mentioned it because the baby is also breach and they can't turn it as I'm reshus neg so if they don't turn on their own they will section, something I'm hoping to avoid,  I don't know what I'm having but dh does lol he's doing soo well keeping it to himself so well in fact I worried that he has forgotten himself sometimes lol x

Wow journey is it really only 12 days till you have your lil ones Mental xx


----------



## Journey99

*shenagh* Oh my word how could you let DH know and not find out?! I didn't want to know but DH did. I knew he would slip up so eventually caved. Sometimes I wish we hadn't as I was always adamant I never wanted to find out. But it's worked out well for my mum and nan shopping for them lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char - no we not finding out

Shenagh - omg u are So brave. If hubby knew would eat me alive I would end up knowing. Lol x


----------



## shenagh1

Lol oh journey don't talk I have regretted it since because I'm watching everything he does now... And on purpose ALL the time hell go to a shop and pick up a girls outfit then walk around the corner and pick up a boys and stand cooing over the two of them lol, but he buys BOTH lol he just keeps saying someone will need it and if not well give it away to charity lol, I wish I could say he has more money than sense but due to the severe lack of money we do have I think it's just a massive LACK of sense lol xx

Amy it does kill me but then I think of labour and I'm like well it wouldn't be as exciting for me and my mum knowing lol x


----------



## Journey99

*shenagh* Ha ha what a guy! I told DH he could tell pp the sexes but was NOT allowed to put on **...well many NYE bevvies and he posted! I was not impressed. So I'm holding back on the names. I refuse to tell anyone. DH and I agreed on some but I'm even thrown him off by saying we can decide when they are born. There needs to be some surprise lol But I've made up my mind he he


----------



## shenagh1

Lol journey your just right, they never now what to be at these men, I'd say if dh drank he'd have spouted it LONG ago to everyone especially is family because they always belittle him and he'd love to show off to them x


----------



## Journey99

TBH I'm impressed he made it that long without spilling the beans.  My nan was the worst telling pp before our 12 week scan which made it to a friend in another town!  I wasn't impressed.


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> I don't know what I'm having but dh does lol he's doing soo well keeping it to himself so well in fact I worried that he has forgotten himself sometimes lol x


OMG well done you i could never do that 
I could keep the sex from friends & family but could never let DH know and me not find out


----------



## Char111

Hi Everyone 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.
shenagh1 I don't know how your managing to not to know what the sex is. If my husband knew I would have to know  Hope the pregancy is going well.

Journey only a few more days and you get to see your 2 babies. Hope your feeling well.

Amy hope you had a good weekend. When is your next scan?

Goingcrazy good luck for your scan this week let us know how it goes and hope you had a good weekend.

Minnie2 how you doing. We have 1 more week then we have our scan. I think this week is going to drag. Hope you had a good weekend also. I am having acupuncture for fertility this week. I asked the doctor at Lister and he said its fine. Will try anything   
I have been listening to a song all weekend i love it been driving my husband mad lol its called i would die for that by kellie coffey have a listen to it. Its about infertility Minnie how is the pill going also? I am hating it My chest is killing can't wait to get off it.

Dingle How is the spraying going when is your next scan?

Hope everyone else is doing well x
everydayisagift hope your doing well and had a good weekend.


----------



## dingle123

Morning *Char* (and everyone else)

I'm on day 4 of stimms injections today - going quickly! First scan to see how the follies are growing is Wed - I can't believe egg collection is next week!

Hope you're keeping yourself busy, Char - the waiting is the worst!

Xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char - Weekend flies!! Lol you make me laugh!! My husband can't wait for this to end to as I 've been telling him no tea/coffee/beer... !! He's been a great support though. I'm feeling the affects of the pill. My boobs are sore and my  trousers are tighter on the belly...joy.. One more week!! 11th is my scan and 14th is yours? (on valentines??) I'd like to do accupunture but i'm not sure where I'm going to find the time with work and etc.  I hope the scan goes well and there is no extension of being on the pill...(fingers crossed)


Journey- Really not long to go..so exciting!!! Twins too


Dingle- You feeling ok with the injections? any side effects..All the best for wednesday


Goingcrazy- good luck!!!


All the best to the rest i have missed x


----------



## dingle123

Just had first follie scan -16 on one side and 15 on the other - all above 10 and some at 14. Makes sense as to why I've been feeling so awful. They may decrease my dose - just waiting for the blood test results. Here's hoping for a bumper crop for myself and my recipient!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news! This new drug must agree with you much more  I'm so excited for you and A xx



dingle123 said:


> Just had first follie scan -16 on one side and 15 on the other - all above 10 and some at 14. Makes sense as to why I've been feeling so awful. They may decrease my dose - just waiting for the blood test results. Here's hoping for a bumper crop for myself and my recipient!!!


----------



## dingle123

Thanks lovely! Fingers crossed for no OHSS - feeling very sick the past few days! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hoping too  lots of water. Bet ur belly massive lol x


----------



## dingle123

It is - messing with my head!  

I liked your instrgram pic, btw. Looking good! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha. I bet you get loads of eggs this time! You still gonna put 2 back? 

Ah thanks belly is growing now lol x


----------



## Char111

dingle thats great you are going to have a lot eggs. I am keeping my fingers crossed you don't get OHSS.

What dose Menopur are you on? Things are going quick now for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Char111

Just to ask on your pill scan are the nurses looking to see if your lining is thin? I am worried about my scan really don't want to have to stay on my pill longer  

x


----------



## Minnie2

Dingle- That's good, the medicine is working!!  Hope the uncomfortableness go after they reduce the dosage

Char- I feel the same way. I really don't want to be on the pill beyond Sunday.  I think they look for thin lining but not sure how many mm...might be 6 when I googled but I'm sure the ladies here will be able to advise us..

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie Hope your doing well. I know when I did my IUI at Lister my lining before treatment was thin and because I don't get regular periods I think my lining is always thin. Well fingers crossed. My boobs are killing me on this pill lol

I had acupuncture yesterday and fertility massage think I will leave the masssage which I start injecting. But the acupuncture was really good. I am having it twice a week. It hurt a bit but I guess at this stage I will try anything 

I just want so badly want this week to end. Weekend are fine its the week days that drag. But your scan is coming quick minnie   At least we will be well hopefu;;y be injecting the same time x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yes it's thin lining they look for. If not thin enough you can't start nasal spray x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

:hi: all I hope you don't mind me joining I've been reading the thread for a while and I have just signed up...

Basically I'm 26, I was accepted to do egg sharing at another clinic after all the tests and was told no match... So I enquired at the lister clinic   

I have an appointment on 26/02/13 I have to take all my blood results with me as I've had them all done- chromosome CMV AMH etc etc they said they will set everything up that day, as I don't have to wait for bloods they said I shouldn't be waiting too long for a match so fx'd this time as I wasted months on the egg share process at the previous clinic  

A little about my journey-
Been TTC years!!! I've had/tried the following-
Laparoscopy, ovarian drilling and hysteroscopy
Clomid- I'm clomid resistant
Hycosy
HMG injections (menopur for three cycles)
I have pcos
Had a loss at 9 weeks and two chemicals...

Anyway I am a member on another fertility forum, but I saw this thread about the lister clinic and thought I would join for advice and support


----------



## Char111

Hi hopingtoeggshare welcome to the site. I am fairly new to this site to. 

Lister is a great clinic so your be in safe hands. I also pcos and have had no luck on clomid and iui so I am hoping ivf works for me. 

That's great you don't have to have all your blood tests done again. I am sure they will fine you a match quick. 

What clinic where you at before?

But hope that your appointment goes well on the 26th x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi char  

I am glad that the lister clinic sounds like a good one- I have read so much of this thread  everyone seems lovely 

I'm sorry you have the dreaded pcos and the clomid didn't work for you either 
I only managed to ovulate by stimming with menopur for around ten days, but them three cycles failed to make me pregnant- story of my life!

I'm glad I don't have to re-do my bloods  
How long did they take to find you a match

I was at complete fertility in southampton... They have messed me around doing the whole process for months to tell me they have no mixed race recipients in the list- I was so angry they could have told me in the beginning...

So when I called lister I asked them about mixed race recipients and they said yes I was so happy!
Lister tried getting my bloods from my old clinic and they even said they were not helpful at all... So I paid and got them and when I called them to tell them they were happy 
Everyone I've spoke to on the phone at lister seem so lovely...

I hope the IVF works for you  where in the process are youx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Where are you doing your acupuncture? I live in Bucks and going into to London is a bit to0 far for me. I used to have it once a week for 3 months but at that time I didn't know about my endo and one tube not working. I know how you feel, on the bright side,it's the weekend soon!! one more working day!4 more days on the pill and lets pray our lining is thin enough x


Amy- Congrats on the BFP! How exciting. Thanks for the info about the lining. Does this mean if it's not thin enough we may have to continue the pill?

Hoping2eggshare- Welcome! All the best with you appointment. Lister has been good so far


----------



## mouse13

Minnie2 said:


> Dingle- That's good, the medicine is working!!  Hope the uncomfortableness go after they reduce the dosage
> 
> Char- I feel the same way. I really don't want to be on the pill beyond Sunday. I think they look for thin lining but not sure how many mm...might be 6 when I googled but I'm sure the ladies here will be able to advise us..
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well


When my partner had her pill scan the Lister said the lining had to be less than 5mm. Hope this helps!


----------



## Minnie2

Mouse13- Thanks you for the info...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks Minnie, I've been messed around soooo much just hope everything goes smoothly this time 

How long did it take for you to get your match

Gl with your lining scan


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- I do hope everything goes well for you. Have you a consultant yet?  I'm not egg sharing, I have a very low amh level which is 2.95 (almost non detectable) so will be trying with my own eggs first and it will depend on how many they retrieve.  
Lister is a good a clinic. I did a lot of research before going for it. My consultant is really nice too. Im currently on the pill waiting for my baseline scan on the 11th and hopefully get to start on the sprays, moving to injections.. 
If all goes well, you could be going through your retrieval at the end of March I'm guessing? I'm on the long protocol so it takes almost 6 weeks..

Welcome again x


----------



## Char111

Hi amy and mouse13 thank you for letting me know about the lining.

Minnie I am doing in at a chinese herbal place that specialies in fertility. Its in wimbledon. I m only doing it as I am trying everything I can but I doubt it will make much differance. But I have heard good things about it. I guess it won't make much differance now as we will be hopefully starting injections in a few weeks but I just wanted to try it. But I its relaxing also for me

Hoping2eggshare Yea i hate having PCOs are your periods regular? Mine aren't at all. My Match took a few weeks but to me that felt like ages. Just make sure you put down all your qulifcations as one match turned me down beacuse I didn't have a degree but then my 2nd match was fine with my qulifications. Some matches can be a bit fussy but I think Lister try and get things moving quickly so put down hobbies also. 
One thing I would reccomend is emailing them once you have had your appointment to get updates on the matching process. i had to nag them a bit but I thins its because they are so busy.
The fertility in southampton sounded a nightmare I can tell you know Lister won't be that bad  
I am on the pill at the moment and I have a scan on the 14th so see if I can come off the pill  Hope I can, then I will start nose spray.

You won't be that far behind us   so stay patient and it will come soon enough x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Minnie- oh sorry I didn't realise you was not egg sharing, so if you get a good amount of eggs they will let you do egg share next cycle IF you need it Fx'd you won't need another cycle anyway 

The 11th is not long now at all so I have everything crossed that you can get started ASAP, have you been waiting long

Well, I haven't got a consultant as of yet... They said on the phone when I go on the 26th they will do counselling, my partners SA and everything else, as I won't have to wait for my bloods because I am taking them with us and ohs then after that appointment they will only have to find me a match... So fx'd it doesn't take too long...
My old clinic was going to put me on the antagonist protocol... I imagine it will probably be different at the lister maybe... So is it 6weeks from when you come off the pill


Char- not at all my periods come when they feel like it, I had ovarian drilling done but it wasn't a success for me  I know exactly how you feel having irregular periods  

A few weeks must feel like a life time when waiting for a match... It must of been torture!!! Can't believe they're so picky! I don't have a degree :/ how did you know the 1st one turned you down did lister tell you

I will dig out their email address and nag them as I'm sooooo impatient now it's unreal I'm so ready to get going!!!

I'm glad lister is highly recommended I would recommend the southampton one to anyone wanting to egg share!!

How long have you been in the pill for It seems they put a lot of you ladies on the pill to begin with... Do you think I should start taking the pill on my next af as I don't know when the one after the next one would be and don't want to keep delaying everything...

I hope I'm not too far behind you all


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Also sorry for the 101 but what pill did they put you on? (For the ladies who got put on it)

Thanks


----------



## Journey99

*minnie* AMH of 2.95 is not that bad! Mine was 4 and I got 17 eggs of which 13 were mature. Both me and recipient got our BFP!


----------



## Char111

HI hoping2eggshare - well i have been on the pill 3 weeks and hate  the nurses at Lister emailed me today to say that my matches’ period was late coming so I have to stay on the pill longer. I am so angry about this, as I had worked out when I was doing my egg collection and embryo transfer so I had sorted cover out for my work and booked to go away for a long weekend which the nurses said would be Ok now everything has changed so I am not happy. I have to stay on the pill till the 19th Feb which is only a 3 more days longer but I have to wait and see if my matches scan is all OK so we can both go onto the nasal spray. I just wish they could of told me this a week ago. I am on a pill called microgynon30 its horrible my boobs are killing me. And the job I do personal training and teaching exercise classes its not good. I have to wear to sports bars   But everyone is different with the pill and the side effect, and also the amount of time you have stay on the pill it all depends on your match.
So with any hospital there is stressful 
So we will prob be quite close in our treatment if you get a match quickly. 

Hi Minnie2 How are you? not long now till your scan. As you can see i haven't had good news but at least its only 3 days later but I just hope everything is done before I go away on March the 21st. 
How are you coping on the pill still? 

Jorney99 have you had your babies yet? 

Goingcrazy hope your scan went OK today. 

Dingle hope the injecting is goping Ok

Amy hope your doing well

And everyone else I hope your having  agood week x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Oh no, that's crap..3 days longer, so it will be 17th now?  The pill sucks, my trousers are tight,boobs sore, belly bloated but I'm just dealing with it and hoping everything is ok. I took Yasmin (pill) years ago and never recollected these side effects.Can you change your holiday dates or have you paid up? 

Hoping2eggshare- Yes, it's Microgynon 30 and everyone seems to have different reactions.  I'm not sure if you should start it as some women don't require it. I'm on the long protocal so basically 6 weeks from the day I start the pill to egg transfer.

Hope everyone else is having a good week too 


Journey- How are you?? not long to go. Yes I'm also hoping to have extra eggs so I can donate..Fingers cross x


----------



## Journey99

Char - No babies yet.  Although yesterday I spent nearly 6 hours in hospital for a routine non stress test on the babies hearts.  Baby B was a good girl but baby A wouldnt stop moving and they couldn't get the 20 min trace they needed. Ended up having to call in a radiologist and scanner (I felt bad as they had all gone home).  It was almost 9pm when we left and my appt started at 3! After about 4 hours I told my dr that a csection would have been quicker lol All was good so we go back on Saturday to do it all again.  The csection is on Tuesday


----------



## goingcrazy78

HIYA ladies im back   sorry ive not been on for a while i landed myself a new job and have been really busy im now doing my dream job for a dog rescue i get to work with the beautiful british bulldogs and see them to saftey its voluntry position but suits me because i love it   , well I started down regging today feels like a milestone has been reached and after a few weeks of not injecting can i just say ouch   

Char i hope ur well hun hows the pill going , ive not had to have a scan hun i just started injecting today then i should have a period around 16th and scan to see if im ready for stimms around 19th i have to say i feel so layed back about it all at the moment im usually stressing like mad but for some reason at the moment my attitude towards it all has really calmed which seems to have helped the days go a little faster 

Dingle woo wooo things have moved fast since i was last hun i have everything crossed for lots of good quality eggs   

Journey wow 5 days till you meet your babies i hope your feeling well  

Amy i bet your growing now , have you discarded all pre baby bump clothes to the rear of the wardbrobe now out of sight  

Minnie i hope things are going well hun

Hoping2 welcome im sure you will find lots of support on here and plenty of advise lister is a fab clinic ive been to a few clinic previously and lister is by far the best 

Everyone else i hope you are all well and everything is running smooth


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy wondered where you had been. Thats great your scan went well. I have got to stay on the pill longer as my matches period was 5 days late. and the nurses only tell me this now. Anyway your new jobs sounds amazing hope its going well and keeping you busy.

Minnie Its 5 days extra not 3   but I guess there is not much i can do and the more stressed I got the more angry I get so just going to try and forget about it. I have asked the nurse and she thinks I will be OK to still go away so I don't need to cancel yet.

Journey Hope your Ok and baby B is being better. Ho[e everything goes OK Saturday x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* oh no, so sorry to hear that you have to stay on the pill even longer and all the time you booked off work etc will have to change 

I use to hate the pill too!!! Poor you have to wear two sports bras your boobs must me OUCH!!!
Fx'd I get a match quickly then I shouldn't be too far behind, if I am then I look forward to following your journey 

*minnie* that is long, but I guess once off the pill it will be all go  do you know what Stims you will be using

I'm just worried as to when I will be seeing af again once I get this one, so I will be waiting for even more time... Grrrr I don't know lol!

*goingcrazy* thank you for the welcome  from what I hear lister is good  it's so nice to find a nice clinic after a rubbish one 

Congrats for doing your dream job  and yay for starting DR


----------



## goingcrazy78

char hang in there hun i know the pill doesmt suit you bit it will be worth it in the end theres lots of evidence that taking the pill before trying for a baby regardless of ivf has benifets as it rests your overies and stabilizes hormones i would agree with tbe evidence as i actually had both my children whilst on the pill  

hoping2 i know what you mean ive had a few mess ups with my old clinic infact i wont get started or ill write an essay lol


----------



## bbeauty

Morning all, hope you don't mind me joining in. 

I have just been accepted onto the egg share programe  , and am now waiting for a match. I am feeling like I have no control of when it will all start, and was wondering how long people waited to get matched. I am ready to start and guess just feeling a little impatient. 

Also how have people found the lister, do I need to chase or just sit back and wait.

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* haha it's annoying when they mess you around I could write essays too  I think so clinics do just not get it at all 

*bbeauty* hi  I'm new to the thread too and the ladies here have been so helpful with answering my questions 

Fx'd you're not waiting for a match for too long, it must be the most impatient part


----------



## bbeauty

Thanks hoping2eggshare  . It seemed ages waiting for the blood tests to come back, 5 weeks! At least you won't have to wait for that, bet you can't wait for your appointment though. Its always such a waiting game with IVF, guess should be used to it by now.

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

The bloods do take ages to come back, it's like torture waiting to see if you're eligible or not isn't it  

I can't wait for my appointment it seems so far away as I am more than ready to get started after my old clinic messed me around... So glad I don't have to get all the bloods done again 
Fx'd I will only be a few weeks behind you if everything goes smoothly


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thank yopu for your comment  about the pil   I am feeling a bit better now. 

Hope your doing well

I just want to know. The nurses called today and said that my match has a scan booked in on the 19th and if everything is OK I can start nasal spray. Does anyone know what they are looking for on the matches scan? I know on ours they want a thin lining but not sure what they are looking for on their scan. I just don't want any hold ups anymore.  its getting to the stage my husband and I will ask his parents if we can borrow the money if its going to be going on forever. Its just I would feel so upset and guily for my match now. But at the same time I want to get things moving. 

Hoping2eggshare how are you doing? I don't know about you but the days and weeks are dragging. Just want to get going. 

bbeauty Hi with the match its really different for everyone some can only take a few days and everything goes smothly or sometimes it can take a while.I got a match then she didn't want to go with me then I have this match now and things have not gone to plan but hopefully you will be fine. It shouldn't be any longer than a week or 2 weeks x Also with the blood tests mine where back in 2 weeks so email them in a few weeks time   And make sure your GP writes a letter quickly. I went to see my GP and she wrote the letter there and then so keep on at your gp. I have found with egg sharing I have had a chase up everything by emails so keep asking for updates once the blood tests have in.

Minnie how are you doing? Not long now till your scan. bet you can't wait. 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* the day are draaaaaaaaging  I'm so so impatient lol I wish I wasn't!!

I know what you mean about wanting to just fund your cycle... I wish I was in a place too... But it not 

I am hoping that in the next 11 Days you can start DR Hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char glad your feeling better , as far as iam aware they are looking for the same with the other lady that the linningis at the right stage not long now hun  

hoping2 atleast now we are with a very good clinic no more messing around  

bbeauty hi hun welcome matching with lister doesnt take too long at all anything from a few days to a week or two ive found them very on the ball but theres no harm in chasing them good luck with it all lister is a very good clinic  

hi everyone good news today hubby passed his driving test   that will take some of the presure off me cause he can do the 6 hr drive each way and i can sleep role reversal fab


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy*Congrats with your hubby passing his test   that will make life a lot easier regarding travelling 

A 6 hour trip... WOW that is long!!! Mine is two hours there and then 2 more hours back...mi thought that was long!!!

You're right! it's good we have a good clinic now


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy Congrats on your Hubbie passing his test. Thats so much better now you can share the the trip. Also thank you for letting me know about the matches scan. I hope my matches scan is OK  

Hoping2eggshare yea days are dragging. I think once I have the scan and my match has her scan and we are good to go I will be more relaxed.
I had a lady today at a place i go to work to see my work clients I have and she always goes to me- When am i going to get pregnant now I am married and she was like i'd thought you would of been pregnant the first month after your wedding. Little does she know I have been trying since 2010  
At least we are all going through the same and wanting the treatment to start now so we all understand how everyone feels x I am glad its the weekend as these are the only days that go fast lol

Hope everyone has a good weekend though x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I hope it's all go on the next scan, must be so hard waiting around... I'm so not patient so I can't even begin to imagine lol!!

Did lister give you provera to induce your bleed so you could go on the pill? I'm only asking as you said your periods are irregular too??

I hate it when people assume you should have been pregnant, I don't think fertile people understand that some people aren't as fertile  it's horrible though for us, for years I would say "I don't want kids I'm not ready for them just yet maybe in a few years" little did they know I was trying then!!!

It's your turn soon Hun 

It's good we have people to talk to who understand our situation fully, I belong to another infertility site and the ladies have been amazing I've been on there for two years, this site seems great also, I'm still getting use to it though- finding things etc...
And so great to speak to ladies having the same treatment at the same clinic 

I'm glad it's the weekend too 

18 days until my appointment... Grrrrrrr it's dragging


----------



## Journey99

I think we've all innocently asked someone "when you having a baby".  Going thru all this I will never ask again.  I always said " oh I've still got plenty of time" as my defence.  Then one day my sister in law kept going on and on about it. I was polite and just kept sort of trying to change the subject. By this point his other sisters were shooting her glares realising something was up. I finally just yelled out I can't have a baby. Look on her face was priceless ha ha. I left the room and DH explained. Some pp just don't get it.  I think it makes us much more aware of what we say.  One thing I do now is try and make pp aware that they need to be more sensitive with their comments bc they never know what's going on in someone's life.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I agree *journey* I told my family in the end, as they're my family  I have also told my close friends also so they don't keep asking when me and my partner are going to have kids...

I know I'm very late but congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## Journey99

Thanks


----------



## goingcrazy78

ladies i get the same even though i have 2 children my youngest is 12 and my eldest was 15 yesterday but ive been split from there dad around 8 yrs and remarried to my dh now 5 yrs and he has no children we are forever getting asked and nagged about having one together then when i say we need ivf they presume my hubby has a problem which he hasnt so when i explain its me that cant have more children the confusion is priceless  

thanks all for the congrats on dh test im so glad as ive been doing all the driving to lister and although its only 4 hours drive each way it takes us 6 hrs each way because of traffic the way we have to come so 12hrs driving every day was killing me he can share now and drive me home after ec 

well ladies do any of you suffer being really tired but unable to sleep when your on buserlin injections cause its driving me mad same thing happened last time i felt so tired but couldnt sleep im shattered


----------



## mouse13

My partner had egg collection yesterday. All went well and she got 15 eggs. So 8 for us and 7 for our recipient. Am now waiting anxiously for the phone call to tell us how many have fertilized. Am such a mixture of emotions right now!


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare Hope your enjoying your weekend so far. No i didn't have to go on provera. They put me on the pill. My march isn't on the pill so I am on the pill working with her cycle thats why I have to stay on the pill 5 more days as her period was late so you will be the same as me  

Mouse13 thats brillinat 15 eggs   they all make it. Keep us updated. How exciting x

Thank you ladies for your comments about people asking us all when we will have a baby. This lady that keeps asking me is in her 60's and I guess when she got married she had a child striaght away and just thinks its normal. Its the same with my mother in law I haven't told her or my farther in law we are having IVF yet they know we are trying for a baby and my mum in law really wants a grand child everytime we go round there she goes are you pregant yet. And her 2 nieces are pregant and one had PCOS and had a baby natrually so this is her 2nd and she is 38 and she thinks I will be able to do that also but everyone is different. If I had told them I was doing IVf I am sure they would of helped us pay for it as they  helped us get our house and they would love for us to have a child. 
I don't know about you guys if I tell a lot of people and it doesn't work what I find hard is when the treatment is over them keep asking has it worked, are you pregnant, and if it doesn't work I would rather deal with it with my husband on our own for the first try. 
The only people that know I am doing IVF at the moment is my Mum and 2 sisters and nan. 

And Journey you give us all hope as you know how we all feel and you are now having twins which is amazing  

Hope everyone has a good weekend I am just off puppy training  with my puppy x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*journey* did you have one or two embies transferred Having twins is truly amazing you're very blessed 

*goingcrazy* that's so great about oh being able to share the driving now  that's very far!!! I have no input on burselin sorry 

*mouse* 15 eggs is amazing!!! Fx'd for both yours and your recipients fertilisation reports 

*char* my weekend has been good so far, been relaxing as I haven't been too well, I have my Nan's memorial service tomorrow so going to spend today relaxing as we have to leave early tomorrow to get to London..

How is your weekend going

The reason I asked about the provera is because I will be waiting ages for af, or did they start you on any day of your cycle
5 days... I'm on countdown with you


----------



## mouse13

Thanks! They phoned at about midday to say that 5 have fertilized. So she is booked in on Monday, but if they are doing well this could be changed to Wednesday. So excited and so nervous at the same time! Thanks for the good wishes. Hoping that your appointments come round quickly. As soon as we were matched everything happened so fast!


----------



## Journey99

I had 2 embies transferred on day 3.  Both were grade 1 and 8 cell


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*mouse* fantastic news  5 embies is great, exciting times for you both 

*journey* that sounds so great  I'm 26 will they out two back at lister if you get to blasto stage if you're not over 30? Not sure if you know? Just wondering as my old clinic said no unless they are a day 3 transfer


----------



## Char111

mouse13 thats fantastic news if they all reach day 5-6 are you going to frezze some? brilliant news though  

Hoping2eggshare when I spoke to the nurses and said I don't get regular periods they said that was fine and they would put me the pill on day 2 of my matches cycle. But what happened to me was I had a period out of the blue and i called the nurses and they told me to start the pill. I think that is also why I have been on it so long so no need to worry I think you will just go straight on the pill they won't make you wait for a period as your match will wait to also get going. 
In terms of 2 embies I asked the nurses this and emailed the doctor and they said they don't like to but they told me its our choice and I said I want 2 back your very young I am 29 next month so I said I want 2 and so does my husband if its possible so we are going to fight for 2 . I think they won't if its day day 5 though. But if my embies are top grade at day 3 I am going to ask for 2 back as I have read sometimes if you wait for day 5 they can not always make it and then you are left with none so i am going for day 3 and any left over if I am lucky and they make it to day 5 I will frezze. but I guess you can never tell what will happen on the day. The doctor told me you will discuss all this once the they know how many embies make it x But don't worry they won't make you wait till your period starts so all being well you be having them embies back end of march   x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* you have made me feel so much better  I was worried I'd have to wait for my af! But waiting for a matches af will be much better and probably quicker 

Typical of your af to show when not wanted its always the way right?! I hope you can come off the pill real soon Hun 

I'm so happy that its your choice  I wonder what the difference is in-
having one day 5 blast or 
two day 3 embies
I wonder if having two on day three make up for having one on day 5 So much keeps going round in my head so sorry for the 101 Hun  I appreciate you answering all my questions 

End of march would be amazing... I hope so, I'm just use to things going wrong, but would be fab if end of march  
Yours should hopefully be end of feb fx'd


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare ask any questions I am just like you so keen to know things and want the teatment to get going. i would just see how many embies you get a decide on the day how many to transfer I am like you i have been on goole and been reading so much about it lol. I will prob be having EC first week in march maybe 2nd.  I will have to go on a low dose of injections cos of my PCOS so u will you no doubt so it may take a bit longer for us to get a lot of follicels x

have you done IUI with menopur? I did and was on 37.5 really low dose and had 2 big follicles that were 22. 

I have a calender and everyday i cross the day off and just keeping thinking hurry up when you want something so bad it seems like it take ages x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I done menopur and responded really well on 112iu I got 3 follicles, then they lowered it and I always got one or two 

I should get a calendar... Good idea 
Sounds like you're a good responder like me 

The beginning of march is so near Hun, I'm rooting for you


----------



## Journey99

*hoping2eggshare* I don't think many clinics advise two blasts back at such a young age. Its understandable the want for 2 to increase your odds but from research I read it only slightly increases you odds of success by having two embies transferred however it obviously really increases your chances of multiples if you are successful. I thought we would have to fight for two but they offered. I think one because of my age (was 34) and two because they were day 3 transfers. With private they tend to let you do what you want, NHS will rarely allow it for young women. I will say this multiple pregnancy's carry a lot of risks. I was labelled high risk and have had a lot of worries in my pregnancy(placenta previa, gestational diabetes, put on modified bed rest at 24 weeks). Luckily although I've suffered the babies have been ok. You just need to be aware that when they say multiple pregnancy's carry a lot of risks they aren't joking.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hoping 2 egg share I'm 25 and only had 1 fertilise as sperm was poor and had that put back on day 2 rather than day 3 and it worked!!

Just shows even putting one back it works and mine wasn't even a blast


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies,

Been away on work! Back now! How is everyone?

Char- how you feeling? Any better with the pill?
I'm not feeling good the last few days,my body feels like I'm about to get my period anytime. 
Good news, hopefully this is my last pill tonight. My scan is in the afternoon tomorrow. 

Journey- I was reading your thread about multiple pregnancy, have also been told that it can be risky .Not long before you meet your babies! I really want a pair just like you. What a dream come through 

Going crazy, hoping2eggshare- hope all is well tooo!


Anyone I've missed hope you're having a good weekend too x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- I will be on 300 iu menopur
Char- I will ask the nurses what they look for in a scan and let you know tomorrow

X


----------



## Journey99

Baseline scan checks to ensure lining is thin.  They also check how many follies are starting naturally.  They check for cysts, polyps and fibroids etc. 
as long as there are no issues you usually start stimming right away. 

Minnie - I do feel extremely lucky and would go thru it all again.  It was so great to find out one of each but for me it made no difference.  I was really hoping for a boy for DH.  He already has two step daughters from a previous relationship so really wanted boys this time.  I think he's pretty excited to have a little girl too.


----------



## joclh

I am 27 and had 2 perfect day 5 blastos put back with no issues at all. We were in the room with the doctor nurse and embryologist and they said they would do whatever we wanted. Now 11 weeks on and I am preg with twins, can't wait for 12 week scan!


----------



## Minnie2

Journey- Thanks for the info. I'd be happy to with whatever sex I'm blessed with for now!  Keep us updated on yr arrival.
joclh-Congrats that is amazing news! 1 more week for yr 12 week scan


----------



## bettyboop5

joclh Waaal, another set of twins    I love them and praying i can do it again.  I had twin girls at a young age though at the moment i would still be estatic with just one.

Journey, ur journey has been uplifting indeed.  Not long now x

Amy-x howz the bump and u?. x

Minnie2  So much luck for tomorrow. 

Hello Char1, hopingtoeggshare,mouse,goingcrazy and everyone ive missed

AFM, Im now cycling next month.  Continuing to take vits etc and praying for a miracle   
Can someone tell me if the endo scratch is done by the nurses or the doctors please? 

XXX


----------



## Char111

Minnie thank you for that. And good luck for tomorrow let us all know how the scan goes. The pill is but its just my boobs they are killing me   But got to stop moaning and be lucky I am having this treatment.

joclh Thtas good to know you can have 2 blasts in I am quite happt to hear that  and cobgrats on your twins  

bettyboop5 hope you can start treatment soon x

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. I have the inlaws cming round so need to get cooking 

x


----------



## goingcrazy78

Hi ladies Mouse 5 fertilised fab news  

hope everyones getting on well im 4 days into dr now and tirdness has defo kicked in just gotta wait for my af later in the week then book my day 3 to 5 scan and if all is well start stimms ive gotta feeling times gonna start flying by now  

endo scratch is normally done by the dr


----------



## mouse13

Thanks Going Crazy. Hoping they are all doing well. Will find out tomorrow! Time will definitely start going fast for you now. We can't believe we are at this stage!

Char - my partner had really really sore boobs on the pill but as soon as she started dw they returned to normal pretty quickly.

Betty Boop - Hello to you too. Wishing you good luck on your next cycle. This is our first attempt but we have been so impressed with the Lister.

We have had a very easy weekend. My wife is feeling a bit yukky after egg collection so we have spent a lot of time just lying on the sofa. I am keeping a close eye as I worry about OHSS. But then again I am a worrier!


----------



## mouse13

Just had the phone call. We have two grade 1 embryos. Two didn't make it and one is growing slowly. So we are having the two put in today! So our two week wait begins!...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*mouse* amazing news for two grade one embies  exciting times  now the tww begins 

*journey* my old clinic said I can have two if they're day 3, but if day 5 then one. I don't mind having one or two put back but I'd like to have two if its a day 3 transfer. If I get my bfp from IVF I won't do it again if I have a successful pregnancy and give birth, as I have been TTC for many years since my loss at 18, i cant go through this all again, so I'm hoping for two as twins would be great. It's annoying I think places should consider your fertility past as well just age- as in my case age really isn't an issue I need IVF that is my only opinion after years and years of meds and appointments  but what will be will be 

*amy* CONGRATS that is fab news  you're right just goes to show it doesn't matter what day they are or how many you have  
Did you have ICSI? Or standard IVF with the poor sperm??

*minnie* good luck with your scan today  fx'd that was your last pill yesterday 

*joclh* that's exactly what I was hoping to hear  that's fantastic news  so basically it's our choice then- they will say what they recommend but you have the final choice?? Loved hearing this 
What date is your 12weeks scan How exciting to see your babies  So blessed to have twins 

*bettyboop* good luck with cycling next month  I'm hoping to get matched and started sometime in march fx'd 
Did you have your twins through IVF or naturally??

*goingcrazy* oh no sucks you're so tired  I hope your af hurries so you can get your baseline scan ASAP


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hoping 2 egg share we had icsi an still only got 1 fertilise


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*amy* wow you really do have a miracle baby  that's what my biggest fear is- what if none fertilise but I guess we will cross that if and when we get to it...


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yes we do.

I Didnt even think of it to be honest just thought it would be ok. I couldn't believe it that we only got 1 x


----------



## Char111

mouse13 thats fantastic news.. The 2 weeks are always the wrose but brilliant news   also glad to hear its not just me who has very sore boobs on the pill lol

Minnie How was your scan ? I hope you can start dr now  
Goingcrazy I hope your not feeling to tired on the injections. Are these injections like the nasal spray?


Journey how are you feeling? I bet youir excited for tomorrow  

Hope your doing well amy and baby is still doing well  

Hopeing2eggshare hope you had a good weekend lets hope this week flyes for us  

Hope everyone else also had a good weekend x


----------



## Char111

Also journey just cheked on the profile that it is the 12th you have the twins. Good luck can't wait to hear all about your little twins   xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*amy* fantastic news though, just goes to show you think it's over and it really isn't 

*char* thanks lets hope this week flies for you  and next week for me


----------



## Char111

Amy when is your next scan? also did you get a early scan done at Lister ? x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No I had it done at local scanning place by me. 

I'm 14 weeks 2 days. My next scan about 21 weeks x


----------



## Char111

14 weeks already. 7 weeks will fly by for your next scan  

Lister is quite expensive but I am not sure if the NSH do a early scan. So ONCE I get pregnant I may have to go to Lister x

Hope your feeling OK though x


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare have you had blood tests done for your hormones AMH and FSH ? if you have what is yours as you have PCOS like me so was wondering if your result was high x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Lister was too much £165 a scan. Nhs don't scan unless problem. I had bad pains so refered me to EPU I got 2 scans from them that's it. One by me was £80 a scan so that's why we did it there see it in 4d too x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* yes I've had all my bloods done  the only one I haven't had done was E2- I couldn't find that on my blood results, I need to get that done on an af though :/

AMH- 35.05
FSH- 5.5

What's yours


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare my AMH is 39 so high. We will just have to start out on a low dose. A really good doctor who I think is really goood and got my IUI right is James nicopollis. He will decide what dose I start on i believe. But hope your doing OK this week is dragging for me 1 week today and I can find out if I can start dr. I have a scan thursday to check my lining on the pill.   everying goes OK x


----------



## goingcrazy78

mouse congats on ur partner being pupo   lets hope you get a big bfp   

amy yes the injections do the same job as the nasel spray you can choose which to do spray or inject i went with inject as i dont fancy spraying up my nose and ive injected before so knew what it would be like im still very tired but i just cant sleep still hopefully ill be stimming nxt week   hope you are well 

journey wooo wooo todays the day we will all be awaiting the news that you and both babies are well thoughts are with you   

hi to everyone else i hope things are running smooth


----------



## Minnie2

Char /ladies- Hope all is well..few more days for you, i hope time flies. Good news, my lining was thin. Had a tiny fibroid but it was not obstructive for implantation. So thanking god for that. I started the spray this morning. It doesn't taste pleasant but so far so good, I hope i don't get headaches like the pill. Been drinking lots of water/fluids.
They look for a thin lining and also make sure there is no activity ( ovaries must be asleep). It was done in 5 minutes. Then I had 45 minutes consultation with the nurses on the next steps and how to inject myself and etc. They were lovely. My next scan is 26th (7th day of my injection). So a few weeks to go. The potential date for EC is first week of March... Hope time flies for everyone you

Hope all the rest of you are doing well...xxx


----------



## Char111

Minnie2 thats brilliant news about your scan. And thank you for asking what they are looking for. EC 1st week in march not long at all it will fly by now 

I hopefully have 1 more week of this horrid pill my scan is thursday then my matches scan is tuesday next week and if all OK I can nasal spray.

Sounds like the spray isn't nice but at least its only a week but woohoo things are moving now x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- brilliant news, so it's all going to plan for you. I hope the days pass quicks as the pill is not nice. I just had a sniff and gosh it's not nice. Leaves a bitter taste in the throat, whatever it takes at this stage. Will you ever find out who you match is? I was in the waiting room and was wondering hmmm which of you I've spoken to on the forum! Lol

Any news on journey? I hope she's had her babies by now! So exciting 


Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi all, I've not posted here for ages good to see some new faces, good luck to you all starting/going through treatment at the lister they are brilliant 

Just wanted to pop on and wish Journey good luck for today, looking forward to hearing your news and the twins names .. Although Baby A and Baby B will suit them too


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I am so hoping that the Thursday scan goes well  I'm doing good thanks  the wait is KILLING me though :/ two weeks today until my appointment...

*minnie* that's brilliant news  I hope the headaches stay away!!! My consultation is on the 26th I might see you there!!

*goingcrazy* fx'd you will be stimming next week 

*journey* I can't wait to hear how your twins and you are getting on 

*shellbee* hi I'm a newbie waiting to get started  lister does seem like a really good clinic


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- yes exactly, my scan is at 9am. If our time coincides, we should definitely say hello! 2 weeks today and I bet you can't wait too!

Shelbee- hi and congrats on your pregnancy!! 

Going crazy- are you starting injections next week? Presume your on the nasal spray now and how do you find it?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* ahhhh mines at 11.15 :/ maybe next time I might catch you there  time is draaaaaagin!!! I wish the next two weeks will fly by, for both of us 
The sniffing sounds horrible 

I went through my paper work with results...
They're all fine, well the ones that take ages to come back- all done January...

BUT

My FSH, LH, OEDTRADIOL, thyroid tests were all done in 2010! Like are my old clinic that thick they didn't want to repeat them before IVF 

Well called my gp and got the blood forms for if and when af decides to show up... Fx'd it will before my appointment...

I called lister and they're cool about it- they said they might even plan my treatment cycle based on my AMH so def bring that with me as they sometimes can do that for ladies with irregular cycles so fx'd either way


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- that is great news. Looks like things are moving forward! I thought the test have to be less than 3 months old? I did most of mine with my GP except the AMH. Lister gives you a plan based on yr amh levels. Oh yes, there lots of forms to fill!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* yes they have to be less than 3 months old so I've asked my gp to repeat the ones that need redoing- FSH LH and eastrodiol...
My old clinic I was with them for years- don't know why they didn't repeat them!!

My AMH, chromosome tests, CMV, hive, hep b & c have all been done in jan at my old clinic and I have a copy of my results 

I've filled in a couple of forms and sent them back, I have completed a big thick load of for,s to take to my consultation,... I can just imagine all the forms- I done them at my old clinic and it is so annoying lol!!

I hope they can move forward if I don't get my period before to get the FSH/LH and E2 done!!

How long did it take you to get matched after your results were back??


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I don't think you can find out who your match is. I think if I get my BFP I will wait until 4 months and then see if my match also got her BFP if I get BFN I won't find out if she got pregnant. I have allowed my match to frezze any embryos that make it and they try again or have another baby later on.

Hoping2eggshare have you wrote a goodwill message ? I have. I have to give all my forms in tomorrow. They took me ages to fill in as I didn't want to do them wrong. x

mouse13 hope the 2 week wait is going OK and your both keeping busy x

Journey I hope your Ok and the twins

Goingcrazy Hope the injecting is going Ok.

Hope everyone else is having a good week x


----------



## mouse13

Thanks Char. Can't believe it is only day 2!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* not for this clinic I haven't, I got the forms from the old clinic but I didn't end up doing them as they didn't have a match for me... But maybe they will give me it at my appointment?? Ive just got like the big medical history form left to hand in at my consultation...

It must be so hard to write the goodwill message! I will probably pester you all for help if ok when it comes to it??

You must be so excited about tomorrow 

*minnie* when is your OTD


----------



## Journey99

Our bubbas arrived safely yesterday morning.

Caleb John 6lb 14oz and 21"
Rylan Elisabeth 5lb 14oz and 18"

Both are spending the night in NICU as they wanted to monitor their vitals and blood sugar.  Also they had to cut thru baby A placenta so he lost a bit if blood and almost needed a transfusion.  I didn't get to hold Caleb for over 12 hours as he was in an incubator. Broke my heart.  But he's now sharing a cot with his sister in the NICU.


----------



## Char111

Hi journey glad you and the babies are ok. 
What lovely names. 

Hope your feeling ok after your c section. 
And the babies can come home soon. 

Hoping2eggshare yes I'll help you if you need any help with your good will message 

X


----------



## Minnie2

Journey- Congratulations!!!! Beautiful names and good weight too Is Caleb better today? It's good that their monitoring.Are you feeling ok? Did all go well for you?

Hoping2eggshare- I hope you get all the test sorted before yr consultation. They seem to only want to know about my AMH levels and of course if you partnes has any sperm issues. I'm not able to egg share as my AMH is 0.4 or 2.95 but if i have extra eggs will see if i can share it. I'm going as a private paying patient. So, I'm hoping to get 4-5 eggs if i can. My fingers are crossed. Tried clomid in the past and it did not work for me so ivf it is..

Char- That is good, bet you don't want to know if the recipient gets pregnant and if you dont. I would want to know too..Positive vibes, both of you will get pregnant.
Not for long for your scan...what time is tommorrow? keep us updated. Fingers cross for you..x
mouse- how exciting, bet you're counting down and waiting for days to fly!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Journey99

I feel really good just itchy.  Apparently it's a side effect of morophine. 

Caleb is doing well and they should both me in my room soon. Amazing how much love you have instantly.


----------



## Shellbee

Congratulations journey and love the names... Glad all three of you are doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*journey* congratulation Hun  I'm glad to hear that you're all doing okay


----------



## Mandamae

Hi girls, i've not been on here for a good few months now.

You may remember me? I had an AMH at the lister as I was hoping to egg share there but shockingly it came back at *0.76!!!!* I had lots of emails with dr nicopullos and he told me that he very much doubted that i caould raise my amh in any way even when i told him i had found evidence in a study that vitd deficiency can hide amh true result. But he agian said not enough has been done on it and doubted that would change my amh. Well i check my levels and i was deficient! I had 1 months treatment and it raised, my gp stopped the treatment for 6 weeks (I was still working nights and sleeping all day at the time) so i went back to my gp and said i thought that i should be on a maintenance dose as my shifts had not changed and so my levels would most probably drop again- he agreed with me so he agreed to put me on a daily dose of 80iu per day just below the recommended dose for amh. I have been taking it for 5 weeks and at 4 weeks I had my amh rpeated for the 3rd time. I just got my results back and my *amh is now 2.37!!! *I'm convinced that if i recheck in 12 weeks it will have risen again as my levels would have dropped and therefore my levels will now be slowly raising! I'm so happy I was right and dr was wrong! I just knew in my heart it couldn't be true!
I bought my amh test from duo fertility for £45 so a cheaper and easier way to check compared with the £80 cost normally. I am still hoping to egg share if possible but I can't remember the minimum amh result for sharing even though I'm sure mine will continue to raise. I'm so so happy 

I hope all of you are good and i look forward to hearing all of your stories again xx mands xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thank Hun, it's such a hard thing to write... Bet you're well excited about tomorrow 

*minnie* clomid didn't work for me either :/ that's ok if it's the AMH they go off as mine is 35.05... That's really kind that you will give any remaining eggs to another lady 
They said my partner will do a SA at the consultation and he's recently had bloods done for HIV and hep B&C...
Oh had sperm issues two years ago but it's been increasing more and more over the 2 years- but he will do a fresh sample on the day 

I hope the sniffing gets better real soon 

*mandamae* hi  that's great news that your AMH level is rising  hopefully you will be able to egg share soon 
I always go with my gut instinct too so it's def worth doing what you think is right and it's definitely paid off 
My oh had a SA of- 0.5million, after plenty of vitamins which the fs said would not work it gradually got to 71million in two years  so def trust your gut


----------



## goingcrazy78

CONGRATULATIONS  journey so glad to hear all 3 of you are well  

Minnie exellent news on your scan , ive down regged using injections of buserlyn which you do between 10 to 14 days usually then start stimming if my scan is ok and my overies are switched off etc i will start stimms injections and reduce the dose of the buserlyn injections so ill do 2 injections for a bit hopefully will stimm between 10 to 14 days ec should be first wk of march, so we are likely to be on the 2ww together  

Amy fingers crossed all is well with the scans and you can start sniffing everyone is different on length of time they sniff some sniff 7 days then inject buserlyn for a while then stimm others only do a week then start stimms fingers crossed things start moving soon 

hoping yeh im glad i should be stimming nxt wk just hope af arrives end of this wk or ill be pretty     hope y u are well 

shellbee hi hun hope the baby bump is growing well  

hiya to everyone else


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie My scan tomorrow is 10am not really that excited about it as I have to wait till tuesday 19th to see how my matches scan goes so tuesday is the day I am looking forward to.

Hoping2eggshare yea like I said to Minnie I am more excited about tuesday to see if I can start nasal spary tomorrow is just checking to see if my lining is thin and to prob get all my medication.

mandamae hi and thats interesting to hear about your AMH and thats great news it is ggoing up. I hope that you get to egg share and good luck. xx


----------



## Tito

Journey   thats wonderful news so happy for you


----------



## Minnie2

Journey- So pleased for you. Enjoying your bundles of joy!!! Rest well x

Hoping2eggshare- Your amh is 32times higher than mine..lol..would love for you to give me some! Yes, lister will definitely want a sample from your other half. It has to be less than 6 months i believe. My husband's motility drop a little from last year so they suggested icsi if need be. We have been having lots of vitamins and i hope it works. Got prenatals vits from planet organic and they aren't cheap but at this stage we just want good stuff to work fast!! How did you find clomid? I was sick on it, basically nausea and hot flushes and when i scanned only had one follicle.

Mandamae- Wow that's brilliant. How did you raise your AMH. I'm 32 (in 2 months) and my AMH is 0.4 (2.95). I said to my FS, perhaps it is mistake..he just laughed and said nooo...I've been put on high dosage on menopur hoping to help with the egg quantity

Goingcrazy- we  shall be counting down together then! Did you opt for buserlyn instead of the nasal sprays? When is you scan?All the best.  I'm on day 2 of the nasal spray and so far so good, i'm hoping that i don't get any headaches. They said AF will arrive anytime in the next few days so like you I'm waiting too...


----------



## SarahScrafton

Journey - Congratulations on safe arrival of Caleb & Rylan! Hope you are all well and just enjoy every minute of it all! Xxxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

Minnie yes i opted to inject as ive injected on my last 3 cycles so i know it does the job for me   plus tbh i was more worried about spraying something up my nose cause i suffer headaches and bad sinuses so felt for me injecting was my prefered option my af is due around thurs/friday so i have to call on day one and go for my scan 3 to 5 days after that all being well linning will be thin and ill be ready to go ive always been ready in the past but i think it doesnt matter how many times you do these things you still worry this time it wont be ok etc but im trying to just relax about it all last time i shared i got 22 good eggs so im a little worried that cycle took them all out of me i know im   but this ivf does strange things to our sanity   who knows we maybe sharing a room    

amy im sure your scan will be ok tommoz and ull collect your spray ready for the call tuesday to tell you your lady is good to go then ull be joining us only a few days later on the 2ww


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats journey x


----------



## Char111

I think the 2 week wait is hard for my IUI i was so bad I tested after day 6 every other day and it just got more depressing as it kept saying BFN   But hopefully all will be OK for all of us  

Goingcrazy on your scan before you start injections what are they are looking for? I was told I had to start nose spray then do injections 7 days after then a week after my first scan being on injections. x I was told that I was only having one pill scan to check lining. I didn't know they also check lining on DR x

Is your matches scans all Ok ? x


----------



## Mandamae

Hi Minnie, I'm also 32. I first had my vitamin d levels checked with my gp as i found strong correlation that vit d effects AMH results. My vit d was low (23) so my gp started me on 50,000 iu of vit d3 once a week for four weeks and it raised to 52. I then had a break for approx 5-6 weeks where i was still working nights in winter so i went back to my gp and said that i thought i was deficient due to me being vegetarian and working nights and suspected that my vit d was dropping again so he put me on 80iu daily since then, I had my AMH retested last week (4 weeks into taking 80iu daily) and as you can see my AMH has tripled! I am continuing to take the vit d and will recheck n two months. Remember here that dr nicopoullos said he very much doubted my low result was due to vit d deficiency and said he also thought that there was almost no point in checking it myself but he never tested my levels. Well I'm pleased to say I was right  
Mt FSH and Antral follicle count was normal! Dr N also couldn't believe the result and retested! it was his doubt that my AMH was so low that had me investigating it.
Don't get me wrong I like Dr Nicopuollus it's just not enough research has been done on it. I'm happy for them to research me  and hopefully learn from it so they can help other ladies  


Mands xx


----------



## Minnie2

Mandamae- I'm amazed..Vitamin D? I'm on pre natal pills, I'm assuming it has Vit D. Did you get checked by a blood test? I think it maybe too late for me now. My injections start next week. My consultant is Dr Thum, he's nice but didn't mention anything about why my AMH is low. I was shocked aswell..but i thought ovarian reserve gets a bit disruptive with endo and somehow affects egg production but it's so hard to read into the reasons why. The only good news is with our age, the quality of eggs should be good with a low amh eventhough if i may not be able to produce a lot.
Where are you at your cycle now? I really hope it goes well for you and perhaps they can learn something new in the research area xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* aw I would give you some of my AMH if I could  and clomid didn't work I was clomid resistant basically it killed my lining off 
Fx'd the vitamins work and that you don't need ICSI 

*char* very true!!! Fx'd that everything is fine on Tuesday and you get to start DR 

*going* fx'd af shows ASAP!!! I'm doing good thanks just passing time by


----------



## bettyboop5

Journey!!!!! Congrats! Hope you and the twins  are doing well?  are u still in ACU? Absolutely fantastic news and pleased for u xxx


----------



## Journey99

No babies are in my room now. Hoping we can go home today.  I'm exhausted. The babies slept so well all day. Then everyone left and it was just me and them (DH had to work) and they've fussed and cried all night.  But they are so precious I can't be mad at them


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> Our bubbas arrived safely yesterday morning.
> 
> Caleb John 6lb 14oz and 21"
> Rylan Elisabeth 5lb 14oz and 18"
> 
> Both are spending the night in NICU as they wanted to monitor their vitals and blood sugar. Also they had to cut thru baby A placenta so he lost a bit if blood and almost needed a transfusion. I didn't get to hold Caleb for over 12 hours as he was in an incubator. Broke my heart. But he's now sharing a cot with his sister in the NICU.


Congrats Hun 
My mate had her twins on the same day as you (ivf too) She had two boys born at 17.02 6lb,6oz & 17.43 6lb,14oz She was lucky and was allowed home the same day Once your home things will be so much easier


----------



## Minnie2

Char - How was your scan today?? Hope all went well x

Goingcrazy- How are the injections? Are they painful. You're right the nasal sprays are not that easy. I'm always hesitant, not sure if i have sprayed enough or not..In addition, to that it leaves a nasty taste in the throat. I've noticed i'm not sleeping well at night and have mild headaches now and also feeling hot. I guess this may just be the side effects. I will keep you updated, who knows we may end up with EC on the same day 

Hoping2eggshare- Hope you're well and relaxing..12 days to go for our appts!

Amy- All the best to you and hope you appt went well.

Journey- Hope you to get to home with yr babies today!!

Hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie scan went well I start nasal spray Wednesday and Injections 27th
I picked up all my medicine today was so much. 
But it went well as I definatly start nasal spray Wednesday so I can stop the pill woohoo
How you getting on with nasal spray? 

Journey that's great babies are in your room now but sorry to hear they were up all night. I bet they adorable though  

Hope everyone is good. X


----------



## goingcrazy78

Amy fab news   the scans before starting to down reg and once down regging are pretty much for the same thing to make sure the linning is thin and the overies are in good shap no cysts or fibroids etc they want your womd in the best shap possible , your on the standard protocal sniffing 7 days then injecting you will have a bleed once injecting and on day 3 to 5 after you will have a scan if your womb is good and linning has all shead you will reduce the dose or buserlyn and add in the stimms that you will be on then they will scan you about every 3 days looking for follical growth and checking the linning is starting to thicken  

Minnie the injections are ok the first one stings a little but once youve done one its easy just make sure the meds are at room temperature and then pinch up the skin on your navel and pop the needle in once the needles in before you inject let go of your skin or it will push the meds back out then slowly inject leave the needle in a few seconds after just make sure all the drips are in you then remove give ur belly a little rub and your done , you may get a little mark here and there and a role of fat my develop i have a big role now as this is 4th ivf   i know the nurses will have said all that already but just incase anyone else wanted a recap im a pro now at needles  

Hoping glad your well no blinking af yet but ive belly ache so hopefully it wont be to delayed how are you feeling any side affects yet im just tired 

Journey hope youve got home with ur babies say hello to tiredness    

well im just waiting for af to arrive so i can book my scan and start stimms cant wait get onto the homerun   only thing im dreading is the gestone injections ive never had them b4 and hear they hurt im dreading if i have let dh do them hes heavy handed ouch


----------



## everydayisagift

Who found out if they other lady/ladies got a BFP 
And if you did when did you find out ?
And what did you write to the clinic to find out ?

I said to myself if i ever got to 12wks i might find out So i am thinking about it 
DF don't want to know


----------



## Minnie2

Char- That's fab news! Lining is all nice and thin and in you're done with the pill in less than a week. I hope it all goes well with your match. The medicines do look daunting isn't it?. I ordered mine sometime ago from Healthcare at home and it's sitting in it's box still. They showed me how to dilute the menopur and etc on Monday.! I'm nervous but at the same time cannot wait for this whole ivf to be over..I'm counting down!!!!!

Goingcrazy- Wow you do make it sound easy. Thanks for the tip. Were you ever on Menopur before? Are there any side effects? I'm  a bit worried as I'm working throughout and have keep this hush from people at work except my manager. I just dont want to be having lots of sick days or having to answer questions. I have booked EC week off...so that's a relieve for me! I hope our AF comes soon ....


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No can't bring myself to do it. I don't wanna know its her baby not mine. Being fed with her blood, she's feeling it, growing it etc.

Everyone to their own though x



everydayisagift said:


> Who found out if they other lady/ladies got a BFP
> And if you did when did you find out ?
> And what did you write to the clinic to find out ?
> 
> I said to myself if i ever got to 12wks i might find out So i am thinking about it
> DF don't want to know


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie yes ive had menopur tbh ive been ok on all the drugs ive had for ive apart from tiredness and a nit of wind and sore boobs i managed to carry on as normal apart from my last treatment and i was carrying that many eggs my stomatch hurt and i struggled walking but i was carrying 22 eggs so not surprising really, im sure you will beable to keep working its good your off for ec its good to rest after for a day or two


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*journey* sorry to here that babies were up all night  I hope you can leave hospital soon with your adorable babies 

*minnie* I know 12 days... Exciting times  just wish it would hurry up already lol 

*char* that is fab news  time is going to start flying by now!!! Can't wait to follow your journey 

*going* I'm not on any meds as of yet, I'm waiting for my consultation but I'm going armed with all the chromosome AMH CMV bloods etc, so they said they can hopefully start matching after my appointment on 26th...
Sorry to hear you're feeling tired  fx'd that's signs that your af is on the way


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Wow that is great you had 22 eggs.Thanks i'm a bit nervous about injecting next week. Been doing the nasal sprays and so paranoid not enough is getting into my system and I'm not going to produce enough eggs.... oh gosh just want all this to be over quick!! How are you feeling today?

Hope everyone else is well an enjoy your weekends x


----------



## goingcrazy78

Minnie i was worried about injecting still get nervus now when i do the first one i think its only naturel iam sure once youve done the first one you will wander why you worried  , yes 22 eggs was fab they were all mature to we didnt get any to freeze though because we went to blasty and lost the others in that process we had 1 transfered but got a bfn im not sure if my recipient had any to freeze i hope so as i know she also.got a bfn we were under a different clinic then this is our first time at lister and im impressed so far,  im feeling ok just a bit of belly ache which i hope means af is on the way as its due how are you feeling im sure the spray is doing its job and once you start stimming you will get lots of good quality eggs


----------



## SarahScrafton

Just got the call! MATCHED!! X


----------



## Minnie2

goingcrazy- That's fab. I really hope it works for you this time. Lister has been good so far. The sprays aren't very nice and i'm always concern i'm not spraying enough. I'm sure you are right about the injections(IVF is so stressful). I'm also waiting for AF but no sign yet.. I wonder if you can still start menopur if AF doesn't arrive. 
Hope our AF's come quick x


Sarah- congrats to you


----------



## Char111

Sarah that's great news you have a match  

Goingcrazy when you did injections and the follicles started to grow did you have pain? 
I'm just worries cos my job I have to do a lot of exercise and I don't want to overheat or be in pain. 

Minnie is the nasal spray easy to do? 
I did get shown but I'm worried I will do it wrong 

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Journey99

We're being sprung today! Can't wait to go home and start our life as a family.

Sarah - Fab news Hun!

Everyday - I waited till 12 weeks then emailed the OD nurses and asked. They replied right away. I was on the fence about knowing but then I felt I had to know. I did this to help someone and I wanted to make sure I did. I was so unsure how I would feel with either outcome but when I found out it worked I was overcome with such joy. I can honestly say I rarely think about it anymore, only when it's brought up. I did my part so the rest is all her

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats xx



SarahScrafton said:


> Just got the call! MATCHED!! X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* fab news  how long did it take to get your match

Hi everyone else hope you're all well...


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hoping2share - it's taken 2 weeks to get matched but this will be my 2nd cycle with the Lister. 1st time from 1st consultation to first match was about  3 weeks they are normally quite quick. How come your other clinic couldn't find you a match? X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* that is really good how quick they are 

Well my old clinic let me set the whole process up to tell me they had no mixed race recipients waiting... I'm mixed race but very pale with green eyes so not a "typical" darker skinned, brown eyes mixed race.

I called the lister and they said they have mixed race recipients waiting and it wouldn't be a problem matching me. IF they did then I have the bridge centre eager to take me on- I think she has someone in mind as she was very keen for me to egg share there, but for now I'm going with lister and seeing what happens... I'm hoping I can get matched within a few weeks after my consultation as I'm going with blood results 

So what happens now you're matched Are you on the pill?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hoping2share - fingers crossed they have a match for you. I've found the Lister have been great and keep you informed with what's going on. 

Last cycle I did go on the pill for 2 weeks, but I'm not sure this cycle it just depends recipient. We may be close in cycle at the minuite so may not need pill. Have to wait for my treatment plan, hopefully be sent on Monday. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck Sarah wishing u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* I'm glad the lister same like a good clinic  I'm looking forward to moving clinics to the lister  they sound positive that they will have no problems matching me 
If it ended up they did I would just go to the bridge clinic they've got a few matches for me there if it doesn't work it at the lister 

Gl and hopefully you don't need the pill and that you can get started ASAP  fx'd your treatment plan comes Monday


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Hope you're well. You start nasal sprays soon? Is it Tuesday? They are ok, not as easy as I thought but I'm getting used to it now. Once you spray on each nostril, tilt your head back and let it flow, you will also feel the bitter taste go down yr throat. Just keep yr fluid intake high to avoid headaches. On Tuesday I start Menopur and cut down to 2 sniffs a day. I'm almost starting injections !! i watched the dvd Lister provided on how to inject yourself and etc. It's sinking in now...I've also booked for acupuncture sessions in helix clinic which is quite near the lister. I'm going for my first session tomorrow and hopefully continue until embryo transfer (which they suggest to do it twice for this day). Are you still going for acupuncture in Fulham? I'm giving it a try 
at least for relaxation or to give me good night sleep. Sleep has been a bit broken the last few days.

Goingcrazy- Hope you're well.  Did AF arrive yet?Mine arrived on Friday and it's heavy and doesn't look like a normal AF.  Glad it arrive so it's in line with the stages for ivf...

Hoping2eggshare- How are you? I'm sure you they will find a match very quickly for you. London is a cosmopolitan city and there are lots mixed couples! (myself being one of them)

Journey- I hope you're doing great with the little ones!! 


Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie
Hope your having a good weekend. Yes last pill tuesday woohoo and start spary wednesday. I have a scan booked in for the 4 th march.
Things are going quick for you before you know it you will have them embies inside you will1 or 2  
I am still having aucpuncture had it today having fertility massage as well on my stomach and back but I will stop the massage once I start injections.
I think its worth doing and I have found it relaxing also. I have just had a look at the clinic you are going to go to looks really nice.
I have been told with the nasal spray to do 2 sniffs twice a day for a week and still do 2 sniffs twice a day once I start injections, I have just checked on the slip of paper Lizzy the nurse gave me.
The injections are easy to do I did it with IUI and had no problem I am using the single menopur 150IU to start with as my AMH is 39 so I need to start on a low dose.

Hoping2eggshare Hope your having a good weekend not to long till your appointment   and I am sure you will get matched quickly x

Journey I hope the twins are doing well and not keeping you up in the night to much x

Goingcrazy hope you had a good weekend when do you start injections?

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend

Sarah fingers crosssed you get your treatment plan tomorroe


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Things are moving quick for you. Your next scan is 6 days after mine. Yes, it seems like we are on the same nasal spray protocol. 2 sniffs morning and 2 in the evening till you start injections and then its reduced to 2 sniffs a day. Not been to the helix yet but i did a google for search for some decent acupuncturist in the area in Helix came up. They are not overly priced as well, £225 for 5 sessions and the reviews seem to be decent. I called a couple of others yesterday and cannot believe how ridiculously expensive some of them are, £100-£125 for a session! Hope the injections are as easy as they sound.  Back to work tomorrow. Have a good week ahead and keep me updated on the nasal spraying xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* that's exactly what we thought- London is the best place to go 
What is your mix Hun?

Tuesday and you start jabbing  I actually miss jabbing!- I know I'm a weirdo lol!!! I used Menopur on 3 cycles (not IVF/IUI though just timed intercourse)
You must be getting excited now 

*char* I've had a good weekend thanks Hun  how was yours?

Bet you can't wait to finish that pill Tuesday and start the spray  I'm excited for you now it's all going to move so quickly for you now


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies  

sarah great news hun 

amy ive been injecting since the 7th im due to start stimms next week,last cycle after about 5-6 days stimmimg i felt very uncomfortable and towards the end it was quite painfull but i did have a lot of folies previous cycles i was ok just felt heavy like ur due a period, i dont think ur suppossed to do a lot of exercise once u stimm as you will probebly get tired and a heavy feeling  ^hugme

minnie glad ur af arrived im still.waiting i was due thursday but still nothing ive got to ring clinic in the morning if ive still not seen af not sure what will happen


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Cycle day 1 for me today...
My consultation next week couldn't come any faster...

I can get my remaining bloods done tomorrow- FSH, LH, E2 & Thyroid profile... They said they should be back by end of the week or hopefully Monday so I can take them to my consultation with me... Fx'd the GP don't take long to get the, back!!! Then I will have every blood test I needed doing with me 

I'm worried though as my cycles are loooong! I hope I get a match real quick as I don't know when I will get my next cycle...

I hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend


----------



## Char111

HI Minnie how was your acupuncture today?
I know what you mean though about some places being so expensive. I can't remember what my husband paid for me but it was expensive.

Hoping2eggshare not long now till your appointment sounds like your all set to go  
I wouldn't worry about your periods I bet you will go on the pill like me and go with your matches cycle. 

I can hopefully start my nasal spray Wednesday and stop the pill tomorrw I will be so glad to be off the pill. My body is ready to come off it.

Hope everyone else had a good weekend x


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Did you call the clinic? Maybe AF is around the corner for you. I start injections tomorrow. Nervous but also can't wait to get this whole ivf to be over with a positive outcome ( fingers crossed)

Hoping2eggshare- I'm an indian -north and south mix and my hubby is English. I do hope they find you a match quick and am sure they will. Glad all the bloods are getting done quick. 8 more days. I'm counting down too....

Char- really not long for you! The nasal sprays has affected me slowly but surely. I suffered headaches over the weekend and my sleep is broken, not sure why perhaps i also had a really heavy AF but it's finished now. As of tomorrow i go down to 2 sprays a day. Accupuncture is later at 7.15pm (after work). I hope it helps at least with the headaches or help me sleep. I used to do it last year for cramps and it did work well. I think I'm just getting anxious that I'm actually starting to inject tomorrow and trying to think postive that everything will be smooth. However, it's not easy sometimes as i think of the 'what if' questions... sigh!!! We are definitley moving quick to next stages...good luck with the nasal spray and i bet you cannot wait to get off the pill .....x



Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Char111

Minnie you will have to let me know how your acupuncture goes.
I know its scarey starting injecting but its exciting now for you also. And you only have to look at Journey and know that low AMH can still give you a lot of eggs still as Journey got 17 eggs I remember her saying. And If you get stuck with anything the nurses at Lister are great and they will run through it with you again.

I remember when I first started injecting for IUI I was so worried about it. I think its the not knowing what will happen that I found scarey.
Hope the acupuncture goes well for you x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* oh yeh!!! I forgot that you just started the pill and didn't have to start it in day 1, thanks for easing my mind 

Thank god that you can come off that nasty pill tomorrow!!! Bet you can't wait to get started with the nasal spray as it must feel like you're actually starting the process once you start the spray  I'm excited for you and to follow your journey as we are quite similar with things like cycles and meds taken previously etc 

*minnie* oh yes we have the same day appointments ) good to have someone to count down with 

Your mix sounds lovely  you are going to have such gorgeous children 

Injecting does sound so daunting but Hun you will be a pro in no time, after you get over the 1st injection you will be okay its really not as bad as you imagine  I done menopur cycles (not IVF) but just for meds for my follicles and the first one I worked myself up so much I thought I was going to faint  but honest you will be fine


----------



## Minnie2

Char- How are you? One more day for before you start sniffing  Tonight i start my first injection!!! Accupuncture was good. It helped me sleep better last night.  The lady was really nice. She has asked me to come back another time this week and i can only do saturday due to work times and she has accomodated me with it. The next session will be electric accupuncture. Have you tried it?  Apparently it's to stimulate the ovaries/uterus. Had a couple of needles stuck in my head for head which kind of worked as i slept better last night.

Hoping2eggshare- Exactly a week to go. Wont be long now. Yes I will be thankful to god just to even have one child. I hope we all do. Going through ivf isn't easy and lots of people don't even know how stressful it can be. Thanks for the kind of words, I will try not to stress tonight and will keep you all updated.. lol

Goingcrazy- How are you? Any sign of AF?


I was also advised to drink protein shake will stimming, anyone else done this?. What else will help , apart from eggs and etc?


Hope everyone is else is well xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie Glad the acupuncture went well. I take protien shakes as I do a lot of exercise. I take a whey protein need to get some more today.

My matches scan is today so if I don't hear from the nurses I am to start nasal spray tomorrow so far no calls or emails so fingers crosses I can start nasal spray tomorrow. Are you having acupuncture twice a week?
Good luck with the injections first one is always scarey but then you will be fine x

Hoping2eggshare Hope your doing well. Not long now till your appointment and I am sure they will find you a match quickly.

Journey saw a picture you put on here of your twins soooooooooo cute   They are adorable. Hope your all doing well xx

Hope everyone else is doing well also x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- My fingers cross you get the call today!! I suppose you can call them later to confirm as well right? Accupuncturist advised protein shakes, so you're doing fine. I'm thinking of getting some but not too sure how much protein is needed...btw i dont exercise much now!!

Journey- Your babies are so adorable!!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie you could have it as a breakfast I am stopping all my classes I teach once I start injecting Not going back to teach till after my 2 weeks wait have got cover so a bit of time off work for me but I am not risking it. I will still take the protein shake as I know Protein can help with the IVF I will stop it after EC 

Yeah I will call later today about 4 to see How my matches scan went not sure if they can tell me. I am not sure now what treatment plan she has to  do to get her lining thicker for ET as she wouldn't be on injections like me. 

I will let you know later if I can start nasal spray and get off this pill its been well over 4 weeks now on it  

Have a godd day x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies how is everyone 

amy how are you hun are you sniffing yet

minnie how did you find the injections my af still hasnt arrived it should of been around the 14th clinic said it can happen some times im awaiting a call back today looks like i will need to go for a scan to find out whats going on just praying it arrives soon if it was my own cycle i wouldnt be to concerned bit im worried because of the other lady shes waiting for my body to decide to work

hoping wont be long now ad before you know it ull be matched and starting meds


----------



## Char111

Had a call for nurses my matches scan was good so I stop the pill today and start nasal spray I am so happy as my boobs are killing me  

Goingcrazy I hope that you can get your period soon and the scan goes OK. Has this happened to you before?   try not to get to worried I am sure everything is normal. x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Fab news!! So pleased for you. The boob ache will go in a day or two once you start spraying. Glad it's all moving forward. Thanks for the tip for the protein shake, think i'll have it in the mornings.

Goingcrazy- Perhaps AF is just delayed. The nurses say this can happen sometimes.. Hope it will be all ok at the scan or even better if you AF arrives before the scan. My first injection actually tonight so I have not done it as of yet. take care  and keep us updated x


----------



## Journey99

Thanks! DH was so relieved we didn't have "ugly" babies lol


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies 
Well I'm cd2 today... My appointment is a week today, been to get my remaining bloods taken so will have the results in a couple of days they said  only thing I haven't got is my chlamydia results, I will have to do that one at the lister clinic...

I signed up to pride angel when I didn't have a match at my old clinic. Today a ladies messages me and she wants to be my recipient- not sure how that works with regards to Lister but I might give them a call to,or row- she has also requested that they call her back. If not I will just let lister match me as they were confident in matching me 

*minnie* exactly I think we will all be blessed if we have even one child  gl with your injection you will do fine Hun 

*char* Amazing news that you can get started with the nasal spray!! Rings are going to move quickly for you now  how long typically are you meant to use the spray for? Looking forward to you starting 

*going* aw thanks I hope that it doesn't take too long to get matched after the consultation as I have all my results except the chlamydia one they haven't gave me!
I hope your period hurried up for you 

*journey* I agree your babies are adorable so so gorgeous


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare whats pride angel ? You should tell Lister you have someone that is interested in being your match. The only positive with Lister is you only have to look on this thread and see that so many women have had BFP I think Lister have a special touch with IVF. You haven't got long now for your appointment.  

Minnie with the nasal spray did you feel that you hadn't sprayed enough? I did the first spray and I fely I hadn't done enough. 
How was the first injection? What dose are you on?

Goingcrazy any sign of your period? Have you had a scan yet?

x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* how did you find the first spray Bet you're getting excited now that you feel like everything is moving forward and that you are finally on IVF treatment 

Pride angel is a place where people look for egg donors and egg donors can look for recipients. I joined when I had no match from my old clinic. 
The lady is waiting for a call back from lister today. I might give them a call just to see if that can work or not and wether it will be quicker for them to match me by the time this lady joins lister etc as my appointment took a while to come through.

I'm excited now I'm wishing the days away until my appointment... And like you say so many ladies have got their BFP from lister 

*minnie* how did you find your injection?

*going* I hope that your period has shown or is on it's way


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I felt the same with the spray. Felt like I wasn't getting enough. Just make sure you give it 1 hard spray and tilt your head back. Remember take a deep breath in when you spray into your nostril. You will definitely feel the yucky taste in your throat.I usually lie down after that for 5 to 10 minutes to ensure it's all in the system.
Dont forget to drink a lot of water to avoid headaches...x

Hoping2eggshare- I agree with Char, Lister is has got a good reputation. So really hope you get you match soon xx

Quick update- Had my first menopur injection last night. Hubby did it for me and mannnn i was nervous but it wasn't too painful. The needle did not hurt but when the medicines went in, I could feel a slight sting.. I dont think I can do it myself so I've left it to the hubby's duty everynight. We have four viles to mix everynight.
I really hope it works! Had the heat pack on my belly for about 10 minutes and I could feel slight ache but hardly noticeable... So will see how it goes...
Char, do you remember how many days you took menopur on yr IUI? I have bought 10 but they told me if i require more to just purchase it of the pharmacy in lister..

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* that's great that you do your first injection and it wasn't too bad :happydance: I found a hot water bottle helped my follicles grow 

6days until your scan  I hope you have a nice bunch growing I'm sure you will 

I know you asked char, but on my menopur cycles I stimmed for 14 days for two of my cycles and 15days for one of my cycles- but I was on the lowest dose as they only wanted me to get one or two follicles, with IVF they want a bunch right and you're on a much higher dose for IVF so hopefully you won't be stimming too long


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Thanks for the dance and  info ..lol ... Well I'm hoping for some decent eggs, i'm sure all of us are!!!  I'm trying the hot water thing after the injection as well.
Have you decided to go ahead with Lister then? it's not long for our appts...hope time flies. I noticed you had a blocked tube as well, IUI doesnt really work right I heard in some cases,which is why we went ahead with IVF to by pass the tube..
Hope everything is well with you x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies still no blinking AF so im off to clinic tomoz for a scan and see the team to find out whats going on ive never missed a period apart from twice and both those times i was pregnant   shame i know that reason is impossible now   certainly feels like im going to get AF as i feel awful so im hoping the buserlyn as jist delayed it its never happened in my previous cycles but i have been on buserlyn 5 times now in the last year so i guess its bound mess with my body as im sure my hormones arnt my own this last yr but hopefully a year of staying on the ivf train will pay off  

char fab news ur on your way now    

minnie wooo stimms have commemced im well jel      fingers crossed ill get to join u soon   hetes hoping for lots of good eggs, drink plenty of water to keep hydrated and make time to put ur feet up


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* yes I had a mucus blockage in one of my tubes but they managed to unblock it during my laparoscopy, I just decided to skip the IUI, they advised injections with TI, the injections with IUI but I skipped the IUI and started setting up the egg sharing... Even though its unblocked that was over a year ago and they said it will be okay, but they don't know that over time do they really...
Having a blocked tube Sucks doesn't it... Do you know what sort of blockage it was? Some they can unblock and some they can't...

The hot water bottle does help I think, I use to put it on my tummy at night and lay down with my legs against the wall- don't know if it helped or not but I just tried everything lol!!
Glad your oh is okay with doing your injections for you too, very sweet 

Yes I'm going with the lister clinic  something draws me to the lister  I just hope we get going ASAP!!! I know right 6 days and its our appointments  can't wait to hear about your scan 

*goingcrazy* ahhhh periods are annoying- never shows when you want it to, then when you don't wan a period it's there bang on time or early!!! Although mine are always late  but fx'd the scan can give you some answer real soon so that you can get started


----------



## SarahScrafton

Sorry no personals today just wanted to say my treatment plan came today and no pill for me whoo!
Start sniffing on 3rd march EC should be around 1st April! Moving fast!


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- I hope they can do something to make you have your AF. It sucks. I'm only one day ahead of you and we are still on the same week for EC. All the best and do let us know how the scan goes tomorrow. x

Hoping2eggshare- I have a defective tube on the left- It's just odd looking. The gynae said I could have been born like this or perhaps it's an infection from endo, so I will never know. They can't do anything about it. Whereas, on the right tube, during my laparoscopy the dye did flow which means it works but there was endo around there and the ovaries also had pelvic adhesions which was removed. i tried naturally and use clomid last few months. It didn't work so IVF it is. The FS looked at my lap xrays and has a hunch that my right tube is sickly and very narrow hence not allowing sperm to flow..I have no idea...I just hope this is the reason because ivf by passes the tube! Let's hope we have that issues as that will be easy to solve  (Fingers and toes crossed)
Glad you have good inclination on Lister..that is always good xx


----------



## Minnie2

Sarah- not long..time will soon fly...I was counting down a month ago and it has definitely flown so far


----------



## goingcrazy78

sarah fab news  

minnie AF arrived today   so no clinic tomoz but i go on friday and if eveythings ok on the scan ill start stimms  

hoping tell me about it but now its here i hope its my last for the next 9 months


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie Glad the injections went well last night. When I did IUI i was on menopur for 10days then did the trigger shot and the next day came into Lister to have the IUI. 

Goingcrazy thats fantastic news your AF arrived Good luck for Friday and I hope you can start stimms.

Hoping2eggshare Another day gone nearly so even nearer now to your appointment I am counting down the days with you  

Sarah Great news you have your treatment plan. And lucky you not having to go on the pill   I was on it for over 4 week  
When is your first scan?

So tonight will be my 2nd sniff, this morning I was so worried I wasn't getting enough up my nose  . I have had my niece and nephew today 2 and 4 years old they have just left I am shattered they are hard work.. We have this all to come   But I can't wait x

Hope everyone else is well and had a good day x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news Sarah so pleased for you xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char im sure you will be getting enough up your nose i wouldnt like to do it though i have to say , i had my 10 wk old nephew all weekend and he was full of cold so a sleepless weekend it was for me itll keep me in practice though haha


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* That is great that you don't have to take the pill  roll on 3rd of march!!!

*going* fantastic news that you got af!! Time to get started hoping for no more periods for you for 9 months again...

*char* aw thank you Hun  I'm glad that you're getting on okay with the sniffing  aw I love having my nieces and nephews  they're so tiring though I agree 

*minnie* oh no  all fx'd IVF works as IVF is good in the sense that you don't need your tubes... I think that my tube might be a bit weird still hence no pregnancy...
Fx'd and toes crossed for you Hun


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Fab news!! You can start stimming soon!!

Hoping2eggshare- Yes let's be postive it will work 

Char- Hope Nasal spraying is going ok??

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* 5 more days until your scan  I hope you have a nice bunch of follicles  how are you finding the injections They get better the more you do I found...

Hi to everyone else  1 more day and then it's the weekend thank god


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie spray is going well I had to take it with me today to do at work as I am taking it at 8am and 8pm but I again I didn't feel any of the spray go to the back of my mouth so was worried i hadn't put enough but I know I sprayed 2 big puffs. Although I was drinking loads of water after I did it. You will start to feel them follicles growing soon. I know when I did IUI I felt the 2 I had growing they were big though.

I have just ordered my new Protein shake off amazon a whey protein had good reviews and different to what I have been using as they had ran out of it at my local health store in Wimbledon.

Hoping2eggshare how are you doing? You have your appointment the same day as Minnie don't you? Another week nearly gone by and it will be your appointment soon. I bet you are so excited. What is the date again? x

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* yes it's the same day as minnie  can't wait for it to hurry up and be here  it's the 26th... I'm doing good thanks just waiting for my period to go :/ 
How are you finding the nasal spray? Bet you're loving being off that pill at last  so when is your next appointment again


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare The nasal spray is Ok Just worry I am not getting enough up my nose lol
I am so glad I am off the pill.  Your scan is the day before I start injections. My next scan is Monday 4th in the morning so a while away yet. Just been busy and the days will fly by x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Tell me about, bet you're counting down too. I feel it's going to fly. The injections are ok. I'm not feeling anything yet apart from just being tired..Did you ladies feel like that to? Do you think you have to go on the pill like us? I think the pill may only for long protocols but I'm not 100% sure.

Char- I'm sure it's in your system. If you're taking a deep breath inhaling it, it should be fine. I got whey protein shake to which my hubby bought me from planet organic..It was reasonable too, around £7. He asked the pharmacist if it was for good for ivf and they did recommend whey. I was told to avoid soya products by the accupunturist as it mess with hormones while stimming. Also bought,quinoa ( never knew what it was) but it's a very good source of protein according to the accupunturist. I added in my soup yesterday. It's so hard to know how much protein I'm eating but sometimes I get a bit OTT as I really want this to work...
Been really well behaved not eating chocolates or processed food in the last few days.


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies hope your all well 


hoping just 5 more days it will soon be here and you will be ready to go before you know it

char  it will fly by to injections good to here you have cover while your stimming so you can put your feet up 

minnie  i get very tired on stimms i think its probebly one of the most common side affects 5 days and i bet there will be lots of follicals growing you will go for ec the week before me now butill be joining u on the 2ww holding your hand

well now my af is here shes evil  and im tired and headachy be glad when shes gone after all that willing for her to start   good to hear you are all uping your protian iam not taking protein shakes but iam uping my protien and taking a pint of milk a day i stear away from the shakes because i have kidney problems so can be dangerous for me as they create stones in people like me you will all be perfectly safe though the main key though so i get told is plenty of water and just relax easier said than done that one lol early night for me tonight ready for 12 hrs driving tomoz for my scan and collect the stimms hope my linnings thin and the overys are asleep so i can start stims


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* oh really- so next week things are moving along for us all  appointment wise  hopefully I won't have long of a wait for a match fx'd! I'm sure you're doing it okay Hun try not to worry too much, like you said you're drinking loads afterwards that's probably why you aren't getting that taste 
So you have a scan and then what happens then?- you start injections?

*minnie* tired is normal Hun, you might feel bloated soon as well- I looked a all pregnant haha after a while (well to me I felt I did lol) I'm glad they're going okay, time will fly by now you will be having EC soon 
I'm not sure if ill be on the pill or what yet, guess ill find out more tues, my cycles are irregular so they probably will put me on the pill I guess as have no idea when the next af will be due...

*going* thanks  af is evil right the first day of my af was the worse :/ gl with your scan tomorrow  WOW 12 hour drive that's a lot bless you


----------



## Minnie2

goingcrazy- wow , that's such a long drive. Where are you coming from? Good luck for your scan today and let us know how it goes..Fingers cross all will be well x

Hoping2eggshare- TGIF, 4 more days for our appts..I'm very tired that's the only major side effect and am also having lingering dull headaches. Hope you have a lovely weekend ...not long now...xx

Char- Hope you're well and the sprays are going well.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm so happy it's Friday as when the weekend is over our appointments will be 1 day away  
I bet you can't wait to see how many follicles you have 
Oh no   for the headaches   I hope they go soon!!!

I hope you have a lovely weekend too  I've never wished a weekend away like this before :haha:


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare Hope your well. I start my injections on the 27th so the scan on the 4th March is to see how I am doing. Can you remember what dose you was on when you did Menopur before. You will no doubt be on a low dose like me.

Hi Minnie I am feeling tired also not sure if its a side affect from the spray and I also have head aches. I am drinking so much water. Are you feeling any symtoms apart from tiredness like a bit of pain in the overies. 

Hi Goingcrazy Hope your scan goes OK today let us all know how it goes xx

Hope you all have a good weekend also x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies sorry for the 101 but I wanted to ask a few questions before my appointment on tues as we don't live in London-

*1. Where can we park near the lister? And how much was it to park?- just so I know how much change to have to hand... As it says there is no parking at the lister...

2. When you was accepted onto the programme how long was it until you were matched? (Baring in mind I'm taking all my blood results with me)

3. Do they send the letter to your GP straight after the appointment??*

Sorry I'm so keen to get going after my old clinic messed me around lol!!!

*char* I can't remember- I think my dose was 75, when then upped it to 112 I started getting like 3 follicles when they only wanted one- so I guess I'll be on a low dose like you also due to pcos... What dose are you starting on So weds you get started I bet you're excited


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare I am dose 150. 

You can park in Battersea Park its about 5min walk from Lister and you jsut go over the bridge google the car park. I don't know how much it is but everywhere in Londoin is Expensive. You will also need to see the canceller before they match you, So My husband and I was at Lister the whole day. We saw the Doctor in the morning, Then the nurses after who took blood tests (which you won't need) But you will still see the nurses to talk to you about it and tell you wht you need to do. I then waited to the afternoon and saw the canceller as they had a appoinment that day. So ask if you can see the canceller that day so its out the way,. And they make you see her before you have a match. 

With The match it took about a week to 10 days but keep emailing every other day for a update and really make your profile about you that that they give the match detailed.

Yes they send a letter to the GP after you see the canceller but book a appoitment with your GP the next day if you can like I did and my doctor wrote the letter for me there and then. That can be the hold up as some GPs can be slow so make sure you get that done and go see them.

When you go next week ask the nurses how long they think the match will take for you.   It feel like ages hun but once you get matched things go quicker unless your on the pill for 4 weeks like me whicch is very doubtfull as my cycle started before my match. 

They also need to get yours and your matches cycle the same time but if your periods are irregular like mine they will just put you on the pill.

Any other questions just ask away xxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I'm really sorry you're having those headaches too. They nurses say you can take a painkiller but so far i've tolerated it and only taken one paracetamol. I'm still having headaches but I'm not sure if it's now the spray or Menopur. I have had 3 injections so far and no twinging yet...is that a bad sign? I really hope i'm responding to it..will be quiet upset if i'm not..sigh ... I have accupunture this evening so hoping that will help. Why don't you get your accupuncturist to put some needle on the headache spots on your head. It seem to work for me for a few days..the headache was better. Still not with it today, I'm very very tired and would love to just go home rather than WORK today!

Hoping2eggshare- I don't know abt parking yet but thanks Char for the info. I tube in most of the time but will be driving for EC & ET.
Lister was pretty efficient, in two days they send the letter to me & my GP


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie don't get worried your not getting any twinging I didn't get any twinging till about day 8 the follicles will take a while to grow. You will know more on your scan but I bet you have lots growing xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hi lister ladies,

Haven't posted in here forever! We had ET @ the lister on Saturday and I naughtily tested today @ 6dp5dt - BFP! We are cautiously optimistic after our mc last November...

*Hoping2eggshare* - we always park at Battersea park across the river and it costs £2 an hour. Xxx


----------



## Char111

Dingle thats fantastic news   Did you have 2 out back Could be twins if its a strong psoitive at day 6 woohooo xxxxxxx Keep us updated x


----------



## dingle123

We put two blasts back so you never know! I'd be super happy with one - don't want to be greedy!

How is treatment going? Have you stopped taking the pill yet, as I recall you were hating it! Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi dingle I am on nasal spray now start injections next week on 27th. 

I hope that you get your bfp let keep us all updated x


----------



## Minnie2

Dingle- Great news! was it a blastocyst? I heard you can do a PT after a week usually.. Good news  x


Char- i think i'm just getting nervous, wish i could fast forward to Tuesday...!! Did you have injections for 10 or 12 days previously?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies 

*char* they said u will see the counsellor the same day and the nurses etc for scan and that plus oh has to do a sample 
Well my period came the other day doubt ill get another anytime soon so guessing ill be on the pill like you...

You was matched very quickly I hope that I'm as lucky as you 
Thanks for the info on parking ill check that put when I get home  just didn't wanna be late for my appointment by looking for somewhere to park- how come they haven't got parking on the premises? So weird...

How's the spraying going

*minnie* thanks Minnie I'm going to book a doctors appointment now for next week sometime so I can make sure they send the letter back ASAP lol...
Do you live in London?

*dingle* thank you just wanted to make sure I take enough change with me 
Congratulations on your BFP Hun


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I was about 10 days but they only want 1 or 2 follicles. The nurses have given me enough injections for 12 days and said I may only need it for 10 days. As your not egg sharing even if you only get 5 or 6 follicles thats great as they could be very good quality. And your age as well is on your side so you will have good quality eggs and you have been doing everything right leading into this IVf.

I just had acupuncture and I told them I had head aches so the lady did a head massage and then acupuncture. I see 2 different ladies one is the doctor for the acupuncture and the other lady does the massage on my back and stomach and my head today. But its amazing my head ache is gone. I am one of these people who think does acupuncture really work   but today it had proved it does my head feels great and I do feel so relaxed after. My next one is Sunday. I brought 7 sessions so have 3 left but will need to buy another 5 maybe. Do you enjoy it?

Dingle are they relaxed about putting 2 blasts back? As I have said I want 2 back which the nurses said was fine but would love 2 back at blast stage. Did they just let you? x I am so happy for you x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* glad you're enjoying acu  that's great news they got rid of your headache too


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- I live in Amersham, what about you? is it an easy travel?

Char- So glad your headache is gone. I do believe accupuncture helps, if  not at least it helps to relax. I've not done any massages but hope it's doing wonders for you.
I also bought 5 session, today is my 2nd session and I will continue if I get pregnant. Thanks for the info, I really hope i get some decent follicles..can't help but to worry!

My consultant said he would not put back 2 blastocyst due to multiple pregnancies (triplets and etc) but if it's a 3 day transfer, he is happy to transfer 2.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I'm in southampton so about 2 hours away :/ but will be worth the travel if I can get going after my last clinic messed around...


----------



## SarahScrafton

Char - don't worry about asking for 2 blasts to be put back in, I thought I would have to fight to get 2 put back in but they are on with it, they just tell you the pros and cons of having 2 blast put back in but the choice is totsly up to you. Xx


----------



## Char111

thank you Sarah for that . I hope things are going well for you. And your on your way with treatment xxxxxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Char- not to long now, at Lister on next Friday for first scan and pick up spray. Not long for you till you start injections. I felt time flew by once I stated injections. X


----------



## Journey99

Sorry don't get on here much lately...who knew two babies would take up 90% of my time and the other 10% is sleeping and eating with the occasional trip to the loo lol.  

Laura just wanted to say   for your BFP!  

Everyone else good luck with your cycle and   for the best!!


----------



## Char111

Sarah your treatment is going fast I have my next sacn on the 4thMarch. Hope that you have a good weekend xx

Journey I hope that your not to tired and the twins are doing well xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Journey99 - Congratulations! They are so beautiful!    How are you doing?

Dingle - I am incredibly happy for you, that you got two lines on your pg test


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle fab news hun  i have everything crossed  

just a quick one ladies because my bed is calling just got back scan was all.good and i had ny first stims jab tonight woo back with more personals tomoz  

hope everyone is well i read through tomoz and catch up


----------



## dingle123

Thanks *Journey* and *trying*: lovely to see you here!!!! 

I'm 7dp5dt today and the line is darker. Took a clear blue digital and it said 1-2 weeks. Please stay with us little embie(s)   

*going* - well done on first stimms scan! When is provisional ec?

Happy Saturday and  to everyone else xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thats great news your scan was good and you started injections last night. I bet you was shattered after that long drive to Lister.

x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* 3 more days until our appointments  how are you getting on

*sarah* I also want two out back if I have two so thank you for letting us know its our choice 
Gl with your scan on Friday 

*journey* yes twins must be very hard work bless you  I hope that you're all doing well 

*goingcrazy* so glad your scan went well and you're stimming  so happy for you 

*dingle* great news about the digi


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies  

journey your babies are beautiful i imagine they are keeping you very busy  

dingle im so pleased for you i hope things work out this time im sending you all the luck in the world , my ec should be around 8th of march got a good feeling this time  

Char ,Minnie , Hoping and everyone sorry i was shattered last night , scan went well and theyve started me on menopur i had first one last night at a dose of 150 im going to be alternating doses 150 one night 225 the next as they dont want me to risk over stimmulating as last time i had 22 eggs and was running a risk of ohss im due back on wed to see how im going i start my steriods on  thursday aswell and ive picked up the gestone to which im not looking forward to so i think ec is excpected around 8th of march depending on how i get on with these doses ive not had menopur before and ive had 300 dose of stimms in the past so its all new but looks promising  

hope you are all well


----------



## Journey99

Laura - OMG how did I miss your BFP! Fab news!!! Maybe you'll be joining the twinnies club Over the moon for you and DP! xxx

Going crazy & Hoping to share - oh yes they keep us on our toes. They really are angel babies except Miss Rylan who chooses to scream every night around 10pm for 2 hours. You can change her and feed her and nothing calms her except letting her cuddle in bed with us. Which was my one thing I said I'd never do lol Then after her 2am feed she let us sleep 4.5 hours. But I'm loving every minute and know just how very blessed we are. It was a year ago now our entire life was changing. We had just shipped our household belonging to Canada and I was losing weight to start treatment. We'd just moved into a rental flat and I quit my horribly stressful job of 7 years. Looking back I would never have imagined I'd be here today, I wish you all the luck with treatment x


----------



## Char111

Dingle love the prfile picture xx 

Jouney Your story is amazing and you give us all hope xx

Minnie or any otherone that has been on the pill how long after did your period come after stopping the pill? I stopped my pill Tuesday and its Saturday now and no period. Just wondered how long it took other you guys to get a period after the pill x

x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- How are you today? I got my period about 4 days after stopping the pill. You should also get yours by today/tomorrow.


Hoping2 eggshare- 2 days to go. I bet your counting down just like me.


Goingcrazy- Hope you're well rested and glad everything went well on the scan. I can't wait for me scan on Tuesday to know what's happening inside.



Dingle- Really happy for you. such good news

Journey- I hope you're not too tired but those cute little faces make it all very worth it right 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* that's great news that they're being very cautious with you and starting you out on deifferent meds and doses 
What is gestone

*journey* your babies are so adorable  you have given us all the hope that miracles do happen 

*minnie* oh yes I'm counting down the days  then I know where I stand with the Lister  I bet you can't wait to see how many follicles you've got growing in there 

*char* I hope that your period turns up real soon  hope everything is going okay?


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping gestone is another form of pogesterone but in injection form i will be taking them aswell as the cyclogest pessaries in the hope they will stop me from bleeding before test date as on previous cycles ive always bleed before aoarantly these injections are very  painful and they go in my bum muscle im not looking forward to them but if they work thecpain will be worth it,  not long till ur appountment now i bet they get you matched quick  

minnie bet your excited fir ur scan the first stims one i always think is a bit nerve wrecking wandering if its working i feel already like it is as im gettingvlittle twinges

amy hope ur af comes soon.im sure it will i didnt have the pill but my af was still over a week late


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- I have heard the progestrone injections are painful but you're right as long as it works.
I'm on the 6 th injection today and have no twinges just mild headaches, I'm nervous for Tuesdays scan! When is your next scan?


Hoping2eggshare- not long now! Will you be driving up a day before?


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie my scan is on wednesday which will be day 6 of stimms looks like we will be going for ec within a few days of each other , what stims are you taking


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm so annoyed! Just when I thought I would only need to get my chlamydia test done at the lister I've read through things again and I'm still missing tests!!!- I've got TSH done but not T3 and T4 from what I can see... And no prolactin and can't get a new progesterone test done until day 21 of this cycle.... I'm so sick of all the waiting around... I will see what they say anyway when I go in on tues...

*goingcrazy* ouch!!! They sound painful you just talking about them  I hope they stop your bleeding though Hun then all will be worth it 
Thanks... I ope I get matched quickly... Fx'd!!

*minnie* no we are going to drive up that morning- the TomTom says a 2 hour drive but we will leave before incase of traffic and parking etc- out appointment isn't until 11.15 

What about you


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- hopefully you can get most of it sorted in the lister. There is quite a lot of test to do. 
Guessing you're journey will take longer than 2 hrs with the congestion and etc? 
  

Goingcrazy- your scan is a day after mine. Mine is Tuesday, after 7 days of injections. I'm on 300 iu of menopur throughout until they decide on Tuesday! Fingers cross all ok


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* the route the TomTom gave us doesn't say anything about congestion Hmmmm not sure So is there a congestion charge to get to get to the clinic? Usually the TomTom says its so weird that it hasn't...

I've done all my testing apart from literally a couple- I've done all the tests that its says online, but when looking through my history forms it has a list of tests for he doctors to fill out and noticed a couple I didn't do... Guess they will do them on tues anymore they need- at least I've had all the tests that take weeks to come back though 

so excited for us both on tues


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- I may be wrong but it's worth checking. I think there is congestion charge. You dont want a fine...It's a £10 

One more day!!!!


----------



## dingle123

No congestion charge - lister is just outside it xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks for warning me, luckily dingle said there wasn't so at least I won't get a charge  
1 more day and you will know how many follicles you have and hopefully I will have a timescale 

*dingle* thanks I was wondering as it wasn't showing on my TomTom, thanks for letting me know  
How are you feeling


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie and goingcrazy hope the injections are going well. minnie good luck for your scan tomorrow let us know how you get on.

Dingle hope that your doing well  

Hoping2eggshare I wouldn't worry to much about the blood tests they will take what you need doing tomorrow and it will come back very quick. Remember this is a private Hospital not NSH so i think it won't take that long at all   But good luck for tomorrow can't wait to hear all about it.

So I start injecting Wednesday night and I am getting used to the nasal spray now just getting head aches and feeling really tired. I can't wait to start injecting and getting things moving to the next stage. I have my next scan a week today so next Monday to see how many follicles have started to grow. so Goingcrazy and minnie I will prob be on my 2 week wait while your on last week. Hopefully we will get our BFP and we can all chat on here after about what symtoms we are getting  

Hope everyone else is doing well and had a good weekend x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Great no congestion charge! It's good to check as the fine is something like £100. You must be excited. I am but also nervous. You should get your protocal and timeline and etc... Can't wait for yr update tomorrow too

Char- Not long a week from today will fly for yr next scan! I hope the injections go well for you too. I haven't had any twinging or anything but like you i keep getting headaches...I'm nervous that there isn't any follicles....I just can't wait for tommorow. Today is my day 7 of injections and i have to say it has flown once i started injections

Dingle- Hope all is well with you.


----------



## goingcrazy78

Hi ladies hope you are all well , i didnt get any congestion charges either i was chatting to the nurse about the congestion though and apparantly she said it depends on which way you come into lister i miss it though  

hoping i was missing a few tests and some needed re doing as they were over 3 months old but they were really quick aslong as uve got the main ones like chromasones ,cv etc the others are really quick to get back they will probebly already have an idea of a match so im sure it wont be long good luck for the appointment  

minnie good luck with your scan tommorow i bet theres lots of folicals i was on 300 my last cycle but of puregon theyve lowered it this time to stop me getting so many they said 22 eggs was a bit much   im getting banking headaches on this menopur though my stomatch feels a bit tender aswell let us know how it goes tomoz  

char hope you are well hun exciting times once you start injecting it will fly by , be fab if we all get bfp i can imagine the moaning we will all do when sickness tiredness and running for a wee every 2 seconds kicks in


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* yes true I forget that it's all private now and not NHS!!! Wow your cycle is going very very quickly bless you!!! Exciting times!!! You will be in your TWW really soon 

*minnie* £100 that is a very harsh charge!!!
I can only imagine how nervous you're  I'm sure though Hun that you will have plenty of follicles waiting for you on that scan 

Really! I was really hoping to get a timeline so I know where I am with things etc  just hope nothing goes wrong this time I'm so nervous of getting my hopes up again about getting started and then something goes wrong again...

*goingcrazy* that's good then as I've had all the important ones done- chromosone/AMH etc... So fx'd not too much of a long wait 
Thanks for the good luck Hun 

How are you doing Hope you're okay


----------



## Char111

Good luck today hoping2eggshare and Minnie let us know how you get on xx

Dingle are you having a early scan done at Lister? Hope your felling well also

Goingcrazy hope that you are doing well also and them follicles are growing. Tomorrow night I start injecting. can't wait but also feel scared in case it fails but staying positive x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks char, I know some clinics won't accept if cancer is in your family history- my nan had breast cancer so I'm so worried I'm going to be told I can't share there :/

Hope you're okay?


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare I don't think you need to worry about cancer being in your family. My grandad had cancer when i was 6 and passed away when I was 7 I think that they are looking for inherited diseases that can be passedon to a child and cancer isn't one of them so don't worry about that xxxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Phew thanks char I'm jus starting to worry now lol!

Bet you can't wait to start your injections can you


----------



## dingle123

*Hoping* - both my maternal grandparents had cancer and one had a heart attack and one had a stroke. I think in this day and age it would be pretty difficult to find a donor with a clear bill of health via their family members xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks dingle I know I'm just being a drama queen lol!


----------



## dingle123

I was exactly the same!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies.Char,Hoping,Goingcrazy- Hope you're all well today. Scan was ok( I had 10 follicles with 6 above 10mm and one at 14mm). However, nurse didn't tell me i have unusual looking growth/polyp which they cannot determine what is. I was called in by Dr. Tolba and wasn't sure what it was about till the end he mentioned i may have polyp but they cannot determine it yet.A bit upset and stressed, i should get a phone call this afternoon to confirm my bloods and if they want me in tomorrow for another scan or increase my dosage to 375iu. They have lay it out all to us up front ...A lot if's an unsureness at this point. I may be given the option to freeze they eggs and remove whatever it is and transfer the embryo later on. Dr. also said i may just have an endrometrium which is just like that after stimulation, so basically they aren't sure yet at this stage...  I have done multiple scans in the last 6 months and there hasn't been a polyp. The latest scan was 2 weeks ago and it was clear too...so I'm thinking it's got to do with the drugs.  That's my news for today.

Hoping2eggshare- How did it go? Who did you see?  Updates please x

Char- How you doing with the spray? Injections start tomorrow for you. They were worried i wasn't spraying properly and might increase that dose now too so i dont ovulate naturally... 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping same here my nan had breast cancer it depends on it it was in the excpected age group for that type of cancer as if it occurs in someone young it can indicate a genetic link im sure it will be fine , wont be long now  

dingle how are you doing hope ur feeling ok  

char one more sleep and your on the fast train to transfer fingers crossed your injections go well and you dont get too many side effects  

minnie got everything crossed for you today im sure youve got some nice follies growing in there  

well got my scan tomoz nice early start to get there in time just keeping everything crossed the follicals are growing nicely on the lower dose meds certainly feels like it as ive got a swollen belly and its tender already and its only 5 days in cant stop peeing either   but that will be the 2 litres of water


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie thats good news on the follies they are growing nicely , i know its hard but try not to worry about what they think they can see at the min all these drugs can cause all sorts of changes and if it is a polyp it will all depend where it is as sometimes they dont affect chances of pregnancy depending on where they are attatched ive a feeling you will be ok and will beable to carry on


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie sorry hear you may have a polyp I wouldn't worry yet I know its hard not to worry. Thats great news the follices are growing  
Let us know once you hear from the doctor I think everything will be OK and they are good doctors xxx

Goingcrazy good luck for your scan tomorrow I am looking forward to hearing how many follicles you have growing. I know the feeling of always needing the wee I am drinking so much water. Whenever we hubbie and I go out I am like I need the wee  

Hoping2eggshare how did your appointment go?

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Minnie2

Clinic called, I'm on 375 menopur as of tonight and scan again on Thursday...

Going crazy- thanks for the information. Hopefully it's just the drugs. You must be excited about tomorrow, let us know how you get on?

Char- how are you? Excited for your injection tomorrow. Mine are getting painful. I think because my abdomen is a bit bloated, just hoping whatever the thing is will not hinder the ivf process to continue

Hoping2eggshare- hope all went well and can't wait to hear from you


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Not good news at all... sorry i didn't update yesterday i was so upset. We done everything counselling etc... Then my last appointment was the nurses appointment. This was when she said they don't have a match for me. I said I was advised you have mixed race recipients waiting and she said we probably did at the time. She also went on to say they could have a mixed race recipient tomorrow/next week etc she just won't know when... But it's London and they have such a big ethnical background there so someone should come forward she just doesn't know when.

In the meantime she is going to look through the Afro Caribbean recipient list she has to see if any of the ladies would like to accept a mixed race donor.

They're also going to contact the national gamete trust- they have access to all the recipients waiting at different clinics so she will put an advert with my characteristics out there as someone could be waiting at another clinic.

Also, I said about a recipient who contacted me to be her egg sharer off a site called "pride angle" she is going to speak with the consultant about that also.

They said they will contact me on Thursday to give me any updates and she will stay in contact with me frequently.

My oh was so sweet- I went there with high hopes and I jus cried all the way home :/ we got back and he went to the shop and came back with flowers, a box of chocolates and a card bless him. To me I felt like the journey was over but we spoke all night and he was saying we can't just stop over a few hurdles if we want this and that he knows this is really hard for me but if I give up then we won't get there. He's right, I need to pull myself together and get on with things and push for things to happen.

A while ago I spoke with the bridge clinic who said they have matches for me and I sent all my results over via email. I've emailed them this morning incase the lister can't get me a match. I'm waiting for the egg sharing lady I spoke to for a reply. I'm not travelling anywhere though until they have me a definite match as I have all my results now which she has to hand. I will see how this contact goes today.

*minnie* great news about the follicles  I've everything crossed for you that what ever it is won't delay your treatment


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Sorry to hear about yr news but don't give up. What you're doing is right. They could have a match for you in a couple of weeks. If Bridge has got a match, then you can go for it. They are also a reputable clinic.  I know it's not easy waiting around but hang in there hon (easier said than done). I'm also at the state at limbo at the moment but i'll accept whatever that comes for now. You can also keep contacting them every few days to ensure they remember and etc.

Glad you had some flowers and choc to cheer you up and being supportive to you! It's a tiny setback for now but just keep going.

Keep us updated on any news.. take care xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare I am so sorry to hear your news but hun don't give up hope at all 1. you are so younge and you will find a match there has to be someone out there in London, there is a wide range od mixed raced people that live in London and you have passed on the details of this lady who wanted to match with you so hopefully Lister can contact that lady. It sounds like Lister are doing everything they can to get you a match so by Thursday I bet you will have good news. And you never know that other hospiatl might be worth contacting about a match. 

I understand what you are going through feeling like your never going to have a baby is the worse feeling ever but you will get there hun we all will and I know you will get a match I think what we are all doing is very stressful and I wished everyday I had the funds to pay for this treatment myself when I was waiting for a match as it felt like ages. But you will get there so stay positive and Thursday will be here soon enough.  

tomorrow you will have some updates at least xx 

Goingcrazy hope your scan goes Ok today.

Minnie good luck also for your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks char your post means alot 

I'm just so upset that this happened again to me, I hope to god they manage to find me a match and that I'm not waiting too long...

I hope you're okay? You start your stims today don't you

I hope that everyone is well


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping   so sorry to hear that please listen to your oh and dont give up they will do all they can to find u a match im sure and its by no means the end its just a speed bump keep ur chin up and i know its so hard but try and remain positive a match will be found at either clinoc its just going to take a little time but you will get there im sure    

minnie good news that theyve just increased the dose im sure that probebly indicates they armt to worried about what they saw good luck for tomoz scan  

char how are the injections going hope you are ok  

well im back from clinic all is well lots of follies growing nicley explaining the heavy bloated belly im to stay on same doses and go back friday for another scan then back monday and fingers crossed ec wed/thurs/friday


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thats great news and very exciting that next week will be EC its gone so fast.. I start my injections tonight I have done menopur before so I know what to expect but I am on 3 times more of the dose I was on with IUI so fingers crossed like you I get lots of follicles xxx but great news for you.

x


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Good news! Your EC should be not far from mine IF mine happens.Likely to be Monday or Tuesday, probably will know better tomorrow. How many follicles did you have?

Char- I'm sure you will do fine tonight. I think the side effect of Menopur isn't as bad as the nasal spray..


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - I didnt have mine till 4+3 and my HCG was 172 So if you had yours on the same day as mine i would think yours would be higher

Dont loss hope hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

char im lossing track of my days of course you start tonight its wednesday   wjat dose will you be taling im sure your going to get lots of folicals  

minnie they didnt say how many just that thete was a lot and all growing how they want i guess they will tell me more on friday they said todays scan was just to see if ive started to respond and if the dose meeded adjusting and they said everything was perfect linning is thickening and follies growing nice bloods were absolutly fine so ive got to stay on the 150 one day 225 the next and hope they are still growing nice friday they said ec should becwed if follies are right size if not thurs or friday fingers crossed for ur scan tomoz i bet them follies have grown and youve got a nice healthy environment ready for transfer how exciting tuesday will soon come  

dingle   theres still hope yet hun all my thoughts are with you and your dp im praying this is your time


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks ill still be here  to follow everyones journeys  I emailed the bridge today but no reply...What are the lister like when they say they are going to call you I'm not sure wether to expect my call tomorrow or not- or what time to leave it to until I email or call them

*goingcrazy* sounds like everything is moving smoothly with your cycle  it's very exciting to see how man eggs you will get  can't believe you're nearly at EC already it's gone so quickly!!!

*char* I am so glad that you've started your injections tonight  exciting times ahead for you!!! What dose are you starting off on??


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie, goingcrazy, and hoping2eggshare  I have just done my first injection well my Husband did it for me. I am on 150 I was on 37.5 when I did IUI half a menopur as my AMH is 39 so I think they are worried about my getting to many follicles. I have my scan Monday so I am hoping by then I have sone follicles growing. 

Goingcrazy do you get your blood test results back that day and what are the bllod tests for? I just keep thinking I wonder if my match is getting excited also. I just hope I have good eggs for her.

Hoping2eggshare email Lister Thursday do you have the eggsharing nurses emails? Keep on at them and if you don't hear from them maybe call Friday but I do hope that you hear from them   stay positive though xxxx

Minnie good luck for you scan tomorrow xxx let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* so glad your injection went okay and that dose sounds right for you  I'm sure by Monday you will see loads of follicles starting to grow  
Yes they gave me a list of numbers and emails... I'm not sure wether to wait until about 3 tomorrow and see if they call, if not email them- are they quick at responding to emails

*minnie* gl with your scan sorry I didn't realise you had one tomorrow


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- they did keep their word on calling but perhaps wait till 3 or 4 to contact them if you haven't got the call. Im sure  you match will happen soon especially in London where there are so many races.

Going crazy- that's great news! I asked as my amh is low, so the nurse said 10 follies is ok considering my low amh. Nervous about tomorrow though.Just hope the growth is not anything to be concerned about.

Char- bet you will be creating some good follicles by Monday. The days will fly by now

Hope everyone else is fine x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks *minnie* sorry for the 101 but do you think I should email or call if I don't hear from them I'm just interested in if they've made any of the steps that they said they would as the call is mainly just updates...

Everything crossed for tomorrow's scan for you and I hope that growth is nothing to worry about as well Hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping theyve always been very good with me theyve always rang on the day said its usually afternnon time though and has been as late as 6pm i would give them untill late afternoon then drop them an email or call them , they are very good they wont mind im sure they have done what they said they wont im bvbery impressed with how on the ball with everything they are , have you looked at bourn hall clinic aswell they also have a very good reputation 

minnie , ive got everything crossed for your scan today im sure everythings growing nicley the amount and sizes you had a couple of days ago sound good to me going off my last cycle keep us posted 

char , glad the needles went well , the bloods they take are to check your eostregen , Lh , fsh , progesterone etc they use these along with your scan results to make sure everything is prgressing as it should and all the hormones are balanced (every clinic is suppose to do this but in my experiance this is the first time ive been to a clinic that has followed the correct procedure ) they wont give you the results unless there is a need to in which case you would get a call before 5pm on the day of your scan and be asked to possible change something on your medication doses , the bloods give them a good picture of exactly what going on . wooo ive a scan monday aswell not sure what time yet as they will give me a time when i have tommorows scan , what time is yours ? you will probebly be back in on wednesday for another scan and i maybe in for ec wednesday , just tink when you have your scan monday its usually 7 days after that ec takes place sometimes longer if the follies need grow a bit more but typichally 7 days after first stimms scan x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I hope your scan went well today   

Goingcrazy thank you for letting me know about the bloods my appointment is at 10.15am I think the nurse all my scans will be in the morning. I think my next one will be Wednesday. I have been sitting a hot water today and have acupucture and massage this afternoon have a nice day off work today so I can relax and chill. I hope your scan tomorrow goes well and the follicles are growing nice and big x  

Hoping2eggshare I would email Lister at 3 and see if they have any updates. The nurses are all nice and normally reply back that day xxx x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

No match yet...
They kept to their word and called me today though so I'm happy with this clinic 

They sent me the email as well that they sent to the national gamete donation place- this place allows clinics to advertise donors details and recipients details to help find a match in the uk- if another clinic sees my details and they have a recipient waiting then their clinic will contact my clinic...

They are going to start looking through their full Afro-Caribbean recipients as from today to see if any are willing to take mixed race donor eggs and will get back to me...

Also, the lady who contacted me on pride angel about me sharing my eggs with her- they are going to talk with the counsellor about the situation- the doctor is fine with it but means we might need more counselling etc so she will update me on that situation also...

I'm really happy with their contact so far 

The bridge clinic I contacted haven't replied to my email as of yet...
Herts and Essex have no mixed race recipients waiting.
London's womens clinic have no mixed race recipients.
CRM are going to make enquiries to any of their full Afro- Caribbean recipients as well for me to see if they would be interested in mixed race donor eggs also...

Basically it's a waiting game from now... Lister are going to call me Tuesday- to keep me updated on how things are going 

*goingcrazy* good luck with your scan tomorrow 

*char* is your scan tomorrow and weds? Or just weds Good luck Hun  I bet they're growing nicely 

*minnie* I hope all went well today


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping2eggshare that's great news that lister are doing everything they can to get you a match. I think you will get a match quite quickly. 
I have a scan Monday. But hope your doing well.

Minnie how did the scan go?

Going crazy hope your scan went ok today.. X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* they are much better than my old clinic so I am happy I am with them and the way they have stayed in contact  fx'd I get my match soon 

3 days until your scan you must be getting excited now


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies- Char, Goingcrazy, Hoping- Been reading you post and hope all of you all of you are well.

Had the longest day in Lister yesterday, my scan still showed growth/polyp thing and I had to be taken in for a more detailed scan where there used fluid to determined what it is. Pheww, very thankful to god that it was just my uterus folding as the options given to us if it was a polyp was to freeze the eggs, do a polypectomy or just go ahead with the transfer if we wished to do so.Got home for about 5 and received a phone call to say my bloods were all indicating that the eggs were maturing so my EC was pushed from Monday to TOMORROW and don't come in for a scan on Friday. We had to rush back to lister to buy the ovitrille as I was about to order it for today. Administered the injection at lister at 9.30pm last night and back home 11 pm. Follicles have grown so hopefully out of the 10, we get some viable eggs that will fertilise. 

Hoping- The lister are really good. I'm impress with how much concern they show and they are also very efficient. I'm glad you received the phone call. That just shows they really do their job well. I hope the lady who is interested in you gets in touch and it all goes through well. I have a good feeling for you. Stay positive.

Char- Time is really flying for you. I bet the follies are bigger. With my increase in dosage for 2 days my 14mm follie went up to 21mm.. it must the heatpack and me reading something about having your legs up in the air for 10-15 minutes that allows blood flow to the uterus! I'm not sure how true it is but I just DID it! If they see you on Monday, they will call you in every 2 days till EC. 

Goingcrazy- How is your scan today? Hopefully they have given you a date for EC. I heard from the scan nurse that they are very full today.  I will still be in the 2ww waiting with you...so nerve wrecking but exciting at the same time


Hope all the rest of you are doing well xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* WOW that EC is tomorrow  brilliant news  so glad that they've been very concerned with you and that they done all they could to find out what it was an that they didnt just cancel the cycle  fx'd you get some lovely eggs 

On my inject cycles I use to put my legs in the air up against a wall with hot water bottle also  not sure if it helped either but either way I got nice follicles like you 

I'm hoping everything goes smoothly for me from now- fx'd I get a match soon


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I just wanted to say good luck for your EC tomorrow thats great your follicles have grown and your polyp was nothing to worry about. Sounds like yesterday was a non stop day for. Let us know Sunday how the embies are doing  

Goingcrazy hope the scan went well today

Hoping2eggshare have a lovely weekend and hopefully on Monday there will be more updates xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks, I hope that I have some updates to share on tues with you all as to how they're getting on with finding me a match 

I hope you have a lovely weekend and relax until monday at your next scan


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck Minnie for EC enjoy your sleep! I was gutted when I got woke up lol x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies 

minnie wow what a full on day great that they were so good at getting u looked at  and woo exciting ec tomoz ill be keeping everything crossed u get some fab eggs  

char how you feeling not long and monday will be here ive a scan on monday at 10.45 so may bump into you  

hoping lister are fab im sure they will find u a match  

well ladies scan went well ive got atleast 14 follies just under 14mm so running smooth back monday  for another scan and bloods ec wed or friday depending on scan monday  , belly feels huge cant get jeans on now fir the swelling so traccies it is lol


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I emailed my consultant at the lister today and asked if he would prescribe me metformin in the meantime (as he is putting me in it on my IVF cycle) anyhow he replied yes and has sent me a prescription in the post so I should receive it next week :happydance: I'm really happy about it as my old fs and my gp wouldn't prescribe it to me and I've heard it helps to regulate your cycle...
I asked if he would prescribe me letrozole and he said if we have a long delay in getting a match then he will get me on meds to get me to ovulate, but he said he's hoping I won't be waiting long for a match, but he's happy to give me the metformin 

*goingcrazy* I am glad that all is going smoothly  it will be EC day before you know it now


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thats great news regarding the follicles and 14 wow. Are you still taking the DR injections along with the menopur?
Also just wanted to ask when did you start to feel twinges in your ovaries? I am on day 3 now and not feeling a lot yet just a bit worried that on Monday i won't have a lot of follicles.
I am still doing 2 sniffs of the nasal spray twice a day am and pm and then do injections in the evening. I am prob just panicing.

May see you Monday

Have  agood weekend xxx


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare thats great your consultant let you go on metformin I have heard goos things about this and can sometimes even get pregnant without anything else.

I think you will find a match quickly xxx there will be people waiting and like us wanting a baby so badly  x


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie thinking of you today  

hoping fab news ive heard good reports aswell about metaforman so great start  

char it was around day 3-4 i started to feel like twitches in my stomatch  a bit like butterflies or trapped wind is the only way i can explain it but dont panic if you dont feel anything alot of women dont and if i remember right as its over 5 year ago i dont think i felt anything on my first ivf i think the more times you go through it the more you notice things im sure your follies are growing lovley,  yes im still injecting the same dose of supericur (buserlyn) 0.5 i asked about this as in previous cyckes ive droped to half the dose once starting stimms but lister said they keep me on that dose to make sure i dont ovulate naturely (better idea i think than my old clinics ) im still on stimms alternating between the 150 to 225 of menopur they want atleast 3 follies at 18mm they said and they usually grow at a rate of 1-2mm a day so with me having 1 at just under 14 and another 13+ at 11mm upwards i may stimm a little longer and be in for ec friday unless monday theyve grown big enough or my bloods say its nearly time all they will be looking for at your scan on monday is that there are follies starting to grow they wont be to concerned about sizes untill your next scan if for sone reason you dont have many they will up your neds  and same if you have too many they will lower the meds ive a good feeling your going to be just right though


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thank you for the info.... all this nasal spray I had no idea why I was sniffing it why doing injections but now I know so I don't ovulate on my own  
I hope that your having a good weekend.

Minnie I hope EC went OK today wa sthinking of you  

Hoping2eggshare I hope your also having a good weeekend   x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hope your all ok 

We had our 17 week scan today. All perfect. Updated my profile pic of a 4d pic we got  didn't find out the sex we are having a surprise x


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy thats fantastic... The 4d scan is brillaint. Hope that you are well. You good I will have to find out the sex I am inpatient lol. But its gone so quick 17 weeks already xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi char,

How is your treatment going? Do u have a EC day yet?

Thanks. I'm the most impatient person and before was pregnant I was adamant I would find out. But once I found out I thought I don't mind what it is and would love a surprise as who is to say whether we will get to have another baby so we want a surprise. Not many good surprises in life so we want this to be our best  x


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy I am on day 4 of injections not had a set date yet for EC I guess I will know more on Monday on my scan.

But your scan is amazing have you told all your family and friend yet? I guess your push the baby out quicker to find out the sex lol 
The next 5 months are going to fly by   Hope your feeling well though xxx have a lovely weekend x


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy fab picture i cant beileve how quick its going hope your feeling well  

char no problems hun any questions just fire away   how are you feeling now any side affects ive done a bit of light gardening today but feeling it now cause the tirdness im getting plus still getting headaches and ive popped all the blood vessels around my eyes being sick i think its the steriods im taking aswell though, my stomatch is very swollen now ive had to go shopping this morning to buy some joging bottoms because jeans and trousers are digging in , heres hoping we both have good growth on monday  

minnie hope you are ok and got lots of eggs im sure your probebly home and tucked in bed now having a well deserved rest while t hose lovely egg get a bit jiggy in the lab fingers crossed for good fertilisation tomoz


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies-Char,Hoping,Goingcrazy,Amy- Thank you for all the wishes. God's been with us through so very thankful today. I had 10 follies-out of which 9 eggs.  Tomorrow morning we will get an update of the fertilisation status. EC was shot but very tiring though. I think it's because i got to the lister for 6.30 am.  The doctors are are really nice and make you feel at ease. I had James N for my EC and he was very nice. The only thing is I had an urge to pee right after 20 minutes after EC, the nurse didn't really encourage me to go but I know my bladder real well, i went ahead . Also, my hubbies motility was way higher than the specimen he gave last month for analysis. So ICSI is also ruled out now. So very pleased, we have been taking multi vits from planet organic  rather than the standard brand for the last month  and a half and I think it's work some wonders with him. It's a little more expensive but it's chemical free and was recommended by the pharmacist there.


Char- How are you feeling? I remember complaining about not having twitching last week but trust me day 6 onwards it starts getting achy even though I only had 10 follies. After the trigger, the pain goes and I was wondering if oh no.... have ovulated by myself...god all the thoughts I have...it's crazy. Your scan is in 2 days, can wait to hear yr good news. I bet they are growing well..x

Goingcrazy- Hope it's not too long before you get to EC,maybe all that pain is indicating that follies are the right size and if yr blood  indicates it, they may push it forward. Everything happen so quickly in the last 2 days. I feel a bit relieved to proceed to the next stage.  Glad you are relaxing by doing gardening and doing some shopping tomorrow.Hope you get something comfy that will make you less uneasy in the belly. Looking forward to yr news on Monday too x

Hoping- I'm so glad is doing all the right things for you. I sincerely hope they will work their hardest to get a match for you. My experience with them has been very smooth sailing and everyone is caring and nice so hopefully this would continue to keep you staying positive with them! I have also heard metaformin  works well and hope it helps you. 

Amy- love the 17 week scan pic! Leaving it a surprise, that's great. I don't ever know if I could  have the will power! Enjoy yr journey,so exciting  x


Will update about our fertilisation rate tomorrow! Excited but could do with a good night sleep tonight

Have a lovely weekend all..


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie fantastic news 9 eggs is brilliant. I bet you are so tired now.. james n is the doctor I see and he is really nice. I am very excited to hear how the embies are doing over night. 

I am feeling OK I am feeling a little achy now but I am on a low dose due to my PCOS so on Monday I may have my menopur increased or kept the same and just get the follicles to grow slowly. I am just worried I won't get enough eggs and then I have to donate all the eggs to the match if I get less than 8. But i would get my next IVF free and keep all the eggs but I really don't want to have to go through all this again when I have got this far. I will only do this again if it fails. I guess with IVF and with egg shareing as well you always worry.

What vitamins was you hubby on? My husband is on vitamins also so hope this helps him. 
Hope you get some rest tonight and I can't wait to here your great news tomorrow xxx

Goingcrazt your poor stoamch hopefully a few more days then EC x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies-  Receive the news this morning. 4 fertilised out of 9 this morning. They can't guarantee on the rest of the 5 as chromosome can be wrong and the largest egg was sticking with another and one was not mature. All too complicating. They say it's normal and would expect division to take place tomorrow. ET is potentially Tuesday  late morning but the lab will confirm it only on Tuesday morning as well. One more nerve wrecking call to wait for on Tuesday!!

Char-  I didn't know they would make you do that as an egg sharer. it's so hard to give up all yr eggs if you have less than  8 eggs. I guess if I was in that situation all would have to go now and I'm not sure if i could deal with parting with them considering my low amh levels. However, you don't need to worry much as yr AMH is high and you will produce 1.5-2 more eggs than someone with a low AMH. They will scan on you on monday and if need it be potentially increase yr Menopur.  IVF is definitely a nerve wrecking process! We are paying for ours and really do hope it works as it's also a big financial strain. The good thing is ICSI is ruled out if not that would have been an additional £1400.
The vitamins are called viridian fertility for women/men. We take 2 tablets a day and 20mg iron as neither of us are much of red meet eaters. They must have worked some wonders with his motility in just 1.5 months. However, stress also plays an important part with males. I forced him to take a day off before ET and go for a nice thai oil massage and I'm sure that helps distressing as well. Our partners also put under immense pressure while we are getting the eggs out  

Hoping/goingcrazy-Hope you're having a lovely weekend


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie2  Lovely to hear that you have four embies! Sticky vibes for a good cycle.  Can I ask you what ur antral follicle count was on day 1? My amh is crap and nervous I wont even produce 2 eggs.  However, things will be different as it's the lister right?   What protocol where u on?  Good luck x

Hello everyone


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie great news fingers crossed for a lovely embryo to transfer tuesday  

amy good luck tomoz  

well ladies managed to get some joggers to wear so much more comfy i look 4 months pregnant now  my stonatch that swollen can only mean lots of follies though  

amy try not to  worry about not getting 8 iam sure you will i paniked on my first egg share and the clinic i was with at the time didntgive a free cycle so i was so stressed all the way through but i got 22 eggs in the end so try to relax they believe you will get 8 or they wouldnt have started you on a share im positive your going to get lots x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thats great about the embies 4 is brilliant and remember it only take 1 but how exciting. I am going to be so worried after EC.
But really good excited for you. Are you going to get 2 transferred back?

I know with egg sharing they said that if we get less then 8 eggs we will have donate them all and get the next cycle free and keep all the eggs. The nurses said to me they doubt that will happen to me and its very rare. But I can't ehlp worry. 
My husband has been taking maca, Q10, and a preggie care for men vitamin. I stopped the maca before treatment but I have read that it can help men also. My husband is fine anyway but I worry as you never know.  
WE are both having the day off before EC and will book a spa day and just chill. Hopefully will find out tomorroe what day they think EC will be.

I hope that your having a good weekend xx

Bettyboop have your started treatment yet? x


----------



## Char111

Thank you goingcrazy and good luck also for tomorrow I think you will be ready for EC very soon xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char - you won't be able to go swimming at the spa after EC coz of infection. To be honest all you wanna do is go home and lay in front of tv. Plus depends what time you go down to what time you get out. I went down 10am got let out 1.30. You have to eat n go a toilet  before u can go. I was quite good with the GA came round really quick was only in recovery 10 mins as was very alert. But some people were being sick and all sorts.

I just wouldn't plan anything for that day. I don't think u can go swimming even after ET because of infection and stuff. Don't know if they say not to till you are 12 weeks x


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- I didn't not do a count on day one. I think this was because I managed to produce a scan that was less than 3 months from my gynae. With low amh, i believe they will definitely put you on the long protocol. I was on Menopur 300 is for 7 days and the last 3 days it was increased to 375 iu. I had 10 follicles out of which 9 were eggs. Your in good hands in the lister. May I ask who your consultant is at the Lister? I noticed you have immune test done. Dr Thum is my consultant and he specializes in immunes. Really nice person too. My AMH is lower than yours and I'm sure you will get a good count. They monitor you well.

Char- Good luck for tomorrow. Can't wait for you news and I'm sure all will be well .I think Amy is right, can't do swimming and baths during stimming and during the EC period but I had neck, shoulder massage the day before EC. I didn't want them massaging my belly/abdomen area. I did the same as you stopped MACA before stimming. Great that your husband doing all that. My husband complains that maca and wheatgrass taste foul! With the embryo's. I would like to transfer two but if it's a blastocyst they recommend one. I don't know but something tells me to do a day 3 as waiting for day 5 is a risk to all 4 of the embryos. The lab said they will only proceed to day 5 is they are 100% confident it will continue to grow.. It's a bit of a risk to me or maybe I'm over thinking.

Goingcrazy- Glad you got something comfy. I noticed I'm having a bit of soreness and feeling bloated after EC, is this common ?I also started the pessaries today twice a day. All the best with your scan tomorrow. I'm sure those follies have grown over the weekend.


Hope everyone is else doing well and having a good weekend. I'm so pleased as I have the week off from tomorrow


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy thank you for letting me know this... I think I will just chill at home then and have a movie day. Thank god I didn't do this.. Thats why I am so gland I am on this site.

Thank you Minnie for the good luck I will let you all knoe how it goes tomorrow. First scan is always a bit worrying.
I hope that all your embies make it   With everything that you ahve doen I bet they are top quality.

Goingcrazy good luck tomorrow also x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined you? 

I had egg collection on Saturday was just looking for more buddy's at lister xxx


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie2 Im with Dr James Nicopollous aka Dr McDreamy   I love him! I did my immunes with a different clinic in Serum/Athens as well as Dr Gorgy in Wimpople Street.  My tx starts in 2 weeks time for the endo scratch then a week later stimms.  Im so excited as Ive been waiting for a loooooong time! Hope u are enjoying ur week off and relaxed in wait for your precious embies transfer xx

Welcome Kazzab25  How was ur egg collection like? Any news on fertilisation today?  Sticky vibes xx

Char111 Goodluck for today.  Hopefully u can use the spa after 2 weeks when u get ur BFP instead hey     xx

Goingcrazy You must be going for ur scan today!  Hope all goes well for u. xx

Hello Amy-xx


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- James is lovely too! Has a sense of humour, he did my EC. Not long wait for you,Time will fly. 
ET is potentially tomorrow but the lab will call in the morning to confirm. Fingers cross you get a BFP with Lister x

Kazzab25- Hi and welcome! I had my EC on Saturday too. What time was yours? Have you heard any news on your embies?

Char/ going crazy- hope the scans are going well x


Hi to everyone else


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya, 

Thanks for the welcome!

Ec was ok 23 eggs 11 for me 9 injected and 7 fertilised! Got to wait till tomorrow to see if they will push for 5 day transfer!

I've not been though all the posts, have there been many bfps? 

I need to try and get up to speed with everyone.


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi mini, I was there from 7 am I was first in apparently! 

What about you? 

How have you got on, are you sore?


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Kazzab- I was there at 6.30 am but EC was at 9! Could have potentially seen you. Was waiting at the pharmacy area. I had 9 eggs, 4 fertilised... So waiting for that nerve wrecking call tomorrow morning to confirm the transfer.
I'm am sore but only as of last night. What about you? The pessaries are also causing aches.
Hope you're ok.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on in a couple of days 

I'm with James too 
Well no updates from me.... I'm waiting on a call tomorrow just for another update as to how they're getting on finding me a match... I'm so bored I wish I was cycling with you ladies 

*minnie* 4 eggs p is great  I can't wait for your transfer Hun!!! How are you feeling

*char* I hope that your scan goes well today  I'm sure you will have loads of follicles  and vitamins will make his sperm even better I'm a good fan of vits as we've seem a good improvement with oh taking them 

*goingcrazy* glad you got some jiggers so you're more comfortable  I hope EC is very soon for you 

*betty* good luck I'm sure you will get a good amount of eggs, from what I see the ladies with a low AMH having treatment at lister have all done very well 

*amy* I'm glad your 17wk scan was all perfect  I love your scan pic 

*kazza* I might be wrong but I swear we are on the egg sharing thread on babyandbump together


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping2share I am on baby and bump too!whats your name? 

I was down about 8.30 ish I think minie, were you the lady next to me in recovery with blond hair? I'm off work today milking it a bit, but only last night I started to feel sore! 

Betty, you messaged me about protocol, can't work out to message back right now but I'm on long protocol with dr Thum, 12 days stims 112 menopur upped to 150. I do have pcos too!


----------



## Kazzab25

Dreading tomorrow ! Provisional appt is 12 pm!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* scerena  I thought it was you!!!!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi ladies

Char - try not to worry about getting 8 eggs, they also said to me that I may not get 8 but I ended up with 17 at EC. Xx

Minnie - great news on EC and fertilisation! Good luck with ET, fingers crossed for you BFP. Xx

Going crazy - oh sounds like lots of follies growing in there, good luck for your EC when is it? Xx

Kezzab25 - welcome, wow you had great EC! Hope your feeling well. As for BFP there has been so many success stories on here, the lister is a great clinic with height success rate. Good luck with ET I'm sure you will get to day 5 with that many. Xx

Hello to everyone else hope you're all well. 

ATM - I'm on 2nd day of sniffing today, it's going so slow just can't wait to get to stimming. Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* I bet you cannot wait to get stimming... Sending you tons of luck


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping-Hope you're well and get some some good news tomorrow. Fingers crossed hon xx

Sarah- Thanks. I hope so too. Once you start stimming, time flies..Hope the nasal sprays aren't giving you much headaches. x

Kazza- We must have been in recovery at the same time I'm guessing. I wasn't wearing my glasses..lol but they were two women in front of me. I have black hair, asian.  Also I was the one in recovery room asking the nurse if I can get up to the ward quick as I needed a wee...
Is your potential transfer with Dr. Thum tomorrow? I could not get him so I'm potentially with Dr.Jaya at 10.40 if all goes well in the morning and if the lab decides to not let the embryos culture to a blastocyst stage. Might see you tomorrow  good luck and hope we get good news


----------



## Char111

Kazzab25 welcome and good luck with the embies.

Minnie 1 more day and you find y=out how your embies are doing?

Hoping2eggshare How are u? Hopefully this week you get some news from Lister

Sarah I know how you feel when I was sniffing just wanted to start injecting. But It will come quick. 

bettyboop5 Yea spa another time. Good luck for all your treatment starting in a few weeks 

Goingcrazy I saw you today but was walking with Annette the nurse and you was gone so sorry I didn't get to say HI. Not sure if you saw me but I hope your scan went well today.

Well today on my scan I had 22 follicles on one side and 20 on the other   But a lot of them were small and the nurse said not all of them will grow big a lot were at 12 but a lot were also small and my lining is starting to go thicker. So all that worrying about not enought follicles. I have to see if the doctor wants to put my dose down or stay on 150IU will get a call later today. Wasn't there that long today so back home now. Have s can again Wednesday.


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- What fab news!! wow plenty of follies...!! Bet you're relieved now and so pleased for you. I'm sure they will grow. My biggest in the first scan was 14mm and two days later it was 21mm. All positive news from you!! xxx

Goingcrazy- Hope all went well..looking forward to hear from you  too x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks, I'm not expecting any match news but update on how they're getting on would be good... Wow that's a lot of eggs  I'm glad you don't need to worry anymore about not getting enough at this rate  not long now Hun it will be EC before you know it!!! Gl for weds 

*minnie* thanks fx'd I get some sort of news/update... I'm itching to get started!!! Gl and I hope you get ET tomorrow


----------



## SarahScrafton

Char - that's great news! I never had anywhere near that, sure you be just fine. When do they think your EC will be? 

Minnie - I'm one of the lucky ones who didn't get headaches last cycle, hopefully won't this time. Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Sarah I asked Annette today and she said that she can't give a date yet as she is not sure how long it will take my follicles to grow bigger. She said she will know more by Wednesday. I hate not knowing lol

Minnie I am also getting head aches and I feel so tired and thirsty all the time. Some days I am drinking 3 liters of water and the nurse said today not to drink any more than that.
I am excited to see how your embies are doing.

Hoping2eggshare I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you hear this week.  

Kazzab25 your like me PCOS did your first scan show loads of follicles ? I was worried when the nurse told me thought OMG 40 follices my stomach is going to massive lol But luckly not all of them will grow x Good luck also for your update on your embies xx


----------



## wann

Hi there,

even i have PCOS nd initially i had lik 12 and 20 follicles in total , bt nt all hav grown.
I still dont exactly kno how many follicles i will have 2 mrw nd more importantly hw many eggs


----------



## goingcrazy78

Hi ladies finally back at home ill be glad when all this travelling is over   scan went well follies are growing as they should just not quite big enough they are just under the 18 so they took my bloods rang me and my way home and asked me to reduce my menopur down to 150 only as my eostregen was upto 7000 so they dont want me to over stimmulate ive got lots atleast 14 and some smaller ones so thats why im uncomfy as i now have grapefruit overies   back for a scan wednesday and egg collection on friday yippee unless they have bring me in thursday then transfer all being well wed they said  

char sorry i missed you hun i was looking to   i did see annette though , im back on wed aswell at 10.30 , fantastic news on all those follies sounds like me on my last cycle you will probebly be feeling very heavy now , and yes amy is right no swimming or hot baths now just relax take things easy put your feet up and drink as much water as possible chances are after your egg collection they will pop you on a drip to get lots of fluid in you to prevent the empty follies filling with too much fluid , they do this as a precaution when you have so many xp

minnie , hope your well fingers are tightly crossed its normal to feel bloated after ec as the follies fill with fluid drink lots of water to ease it i also found i got a bit heavy and belly aches with the cyclogest i think its a common side affect x

hi everyone else hope things are moving smooth for you all


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy brilliant news Friday EC I am back wednesday so may see you. I am feeling achy now have a hot water on my stomach. Hopefully by wednesday there would of been some more growing for me hopefully not on all of the follicles though.
I bet your tired its a long drive but all worth it xx

Wann hi what stage are you at now? Sounds like you also have a lot of follicles. What dose Menopur are you on?

x


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy brilliant news Friday EC I am back wednesday so may see you. I am feeling achy now have a hot water on my stomach. Hopefully by wednesday there would of been some more growing for me hopefully not on all of the follicles though.
I bet your tired its a long drive but all worth it xx

Wann hi what stage are you at now? Sounds like you also have a lot of follicles. What dose Menopur are you on?


----------



## Char111

My computer is playing up sorry for the 2 posts x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char if i see you wed my name is melanie and my hubby is keith   i bet your egg collection will take place monday but with the sizes you have now possibly even friday like me they need 3 at 18 or over and they grow around 1-2mm a day so it wont be long they are growing well i bet by wed you will be waddling like i was today


----------



## goingcrazy78

sarah ec fingers crossed will be friday feels like ive been on meds for ages good to see you back im sure it will start going quicker now i think we cycled close together last time and i said last time was defo the last time but here iam again   keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy If I see i'll say Hi my name is charlotte (hench the name char) If my EC is Friday that would of gone sooo quick. We will both be waddling Wednesday  
Do you see the lady that loves cats for your scan? She has loads of cat pictures.. Very nice I always talk to her about her cats. 
Have a chilled few days x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya, 

Minie, I don't think I saw you, there was only me in recovery until a blond Lady came in! Lots of luck for tomorrow! So nervous! 

Char- I hadlots of follies on my first scan, I always do! They don't all grow but anything over 14 mm can contain an egg. Soneif mine were immature eggs iwebt from 9 to 11 before icsi. 

Scerena!!! How funny! Any news today?

Sorry if ive missed anyone and good luck for scans and upcoming ec!

Wann, I had 20 follies each side not all big tho x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks  gl for weds I hope the scan goes well and EC is around the corner 

*kazza* nope I'm expecting a call to,or row but it's just for updates that's it  funny how we are both on this thread and the same thread on the other site 

*goingcrazy* just think next week you will be PUPO  exciting times ahead for you


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- good news! EC on Friday then! Glad all went well. My soreness has reduced and feel much better lots of sleep this afternoon and a paracetamol

Kazza- I'm so nervous too, I'm hoping to get an accupuncture session done before the transfer tomorrow but will have to see what slot we get!

Hoping- looking forward to yr update tomorrow as well

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char yeh i see the same one shes lovely and the cats are beautiful shes just as crazy about her cats as iam about my dogs   , defo be waddling i look 4 months pregnant already non of my jeans will fasten atall , we can see who can waddle down the corridor the fastest   get plenty of rest with all those lovely follies  

hoping   cant wait get all these out of me and be pupo again   any news yet ive got everything crossed  

minnie glad your feeling better bet your getting excited now not long till pupo


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks  I doubt it will be anything exciting- I'm sure it will just be what I know already so far... This waiting game is killing me lol!!!

*goingcrazy* do you feel more comfortable immediately after EC No news yet... I think it will be a long wait, but I'm getting a call tomorrow to let me know how they're getting on if there is any developments on the match front


----------



## Minnie2

Morning ladies- got the call this morning. They want to culture it to blastocyst! I was all ready and dressed up to go for my transfer this morning . 3 out of 4 are grade 1 and one is above average. I'm hoping they all survive to Thursday.
What are your takes on transferring 2 blastocyst? I'm afraid I might end up being pregnant with triplets or more or nothing at all.
How is everyone else doing?

Char- how are you today?

Going crazy- 3 days to EC! Bet you can't wait

Hoping- hope you get your call and it's positive news


Kazza- any news? My transfer is 10.20 Thursday if all goes well


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie woooooo woooooo   thats fab news , transfering two blasts will increase the chance of twins or more think carefully about the risks involved with twin pregnancies also one question i asked before was if one took and one didnt could the one that didnt take affect my pregnancy they told my they couldnt give an answer as theres no concrete evidence either way the theory is if one doesnt take it just dissolves back into the body so its all down really to personal preference and what you feel you can cope with me personaly only want one transfered as i dont want double the symptoms of pregnancy or increased risks or premature birth etc plus with me having only 1 kidney it would be dangerous for me i will be high risk enough with one hubby really wants 2 put back hes not the one at home all day and night doing nappies and feeds though   so im boss haha best of luck bet you get a hatching blast by thursday , i maybe in thursday for ec they said the aim is friday but it could be thursday and let me tell you my boobs are killing today  

hoping after ec i think it kinda takes a day or two to start feeling lighter down there but the cyclogest can start griving cramps and bloating which is normal but of course makes most worry af is coming with being on the 2ww however it is usually down to the cyclogest fingers crossed for news today  

amy hope your well are you wadling this morning


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi Ladies!! 

Minie fantastic news!!!!!! We had good news too!! out of the 7 embies, all are at the right stage and 6 are of good quality, booked for transfer thursday at 10! I forgot to ask about the grading! oopps!! 

Any other news ladies?


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thats fantastic news about the embies. There have been women that have had 2 blasts transferred. I am going to ask for 2 even if its a day 5. I Would always feel if one didn't work should I had put 2 back and I think its your choice and if your fit and healthy and the doctors feel its OK and you want it then I would think about it andI would only go with 2 if the doctors said to me yes there are risks but its your chioce. Thats only my opinion and everyone is differnet in how they feel with this. So go with your gut and speak to the doctors. Also there is a high risk of twins anyway in my family as my dad is a twin and my auntie had twins and My husbands dad was a twin so If I could get pregnant natrually I was told I could have twins anyway. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Goingcrazy good luck for the scan tomorrow. I am feeling the follicles now. Got the rest of the week off work so I can chilla nd ralax. xx


----------



## Char111

Kazzab25 Fantastic news. You and mInnie are in on the same day and will have the 2 week wait toegether. xx So happy for you both x


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh i forgot to add, i am deffo asking for 2 put back!


----------



## Char111

Kazzab25 I am same I want 2 back so let me know what the doctors say when you ask xx Good luck for Thursday xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Char, going crazy, Kazza- appreciate the info!
I will speak to the consultant on Thursday and decide. Such a difficult decision!!

Char- wow you have a way way high chance of twins!!!
I was a missed twin when my mom was pregnant with me. The other did not fully form - non identical-
My dad's side has twins. Hope you relaxing well and enjoying it. I'm off this week too  all the best and looking fwd to yr scan news tomorrow 

Going crazy- thanks for the info. So you EC maybe Thursday then? Wow wohoo it's all happening
Let us know how the scan goes tomorrow.

Kazza- I'm 20 minutes after you! Are you with Dr Thum too?
I will try to say hi if I see you. My name is Su. Did the consultants give you an opinion for transferring 2 blastocyst?
I recollect Dr thum saying he would only put one back if its a blast due to my age.
Also, the lady from the lab said all four wouldn't make blast by Thursday usually as I was considering to have two back today. She said if it doesn't culture to blastocyst by Thursday, they would not grow in the uterus.
So we are going with their recommendation and hoping for the best


Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab fab news best of luck for thursday 

minnie they prefer you to have 1 blasty back with your age but when your there on transfer day they will just give you the pros and cons then go with whatever you decide blasty increases the chances of pregnancy alot so just get yourself as much info as possible and go with what decision is best for you 

char im not surprised your feeling them today with so many  

i feel pretty yuck today really achey belly and little stabbing pains plus ive started with a cold and chesty cough got a feeling they may take me in thursday instead of friday as my boobs are sore aswell so it may indicate im nearly ready and wont hold off till friday im hoping for friday though as hubby only works half day friday but if its thursday means hes got another whole day off hes self employed so all this time off is a bit of a pain but he likes be at every appointment with it being so far away so tired today aswell i think because this is my 3rd cycle within 12 months plus ive been on meds a further 2 times but been cancelled its hitting me hard my body just needs no meds i think lol


----------



## Kazzab25

Char - I will deffo let you know!

I don't no if its dr Thum I didn't ask. My name is Karen baker!! Will deffo stop for a chat!! 

Really hoping for some nice blasts in Thursday! Your appt must be straight after mine, ill pop back in the waiting room for a glass of water! Might no it's me then! Haha 

I really want 2 so I hope he don't fight me!!! Ultimately ill do as I'm told but I've had 2 day three put back before bfn and 2 early blasts and bfn and one fet bfn so given my history I want two!! I'm 27 so I bet the say 1!!! 

Sorry who had ec coming up?


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab given your history regardless of your age i dont think you will have a fight about it i do believe lister are very accomadating of what we want from what ive read from other ladies fingers crossed for you i maybe there thursday for ec myslf


----------



## Char111

Minnie let me know what the doctors say Thursday about putting 2 blasts back.
I know Sarah who is on here said to me they allow you. 
But good luck for Thursday. 

Going crazy wow Thursday ec that brilliant bet you can't wait. And good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## goingcrazy78

Thanks char and you   ec is still friday as yet but she did say it could change to thursday so will find out tomoz


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Going crazy* to have EC Thursday you would need to trigger tonight. You need to trigger like 30-36 hours before you EC or eggs will not be mature enough. As the day before your EC you have a drug free day.

If you are getting seen tomorrow you will trigger tomorrow night around 9-10pm and go in for EC 7am Friday morning


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy i know thats normal practice its my 3rd ec   but lister said it could happen thursday they can trigger you 12 hrs b4 if needed only if my bloods indicate ec needs to happen early i was surprised when.they said it may happen thurs just means if it does i wont get that lovely injection free day i just get one massive dose of trigger instead i didnt know it could be done like that unill they told me monday


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies  Lister didn't all with my update so guessing they have no updates.... I did email Ruth and then emailed the nurses email as well around 3/4 so hoping to hear back t,or row, I know they haven't found me a match but m still curious as I what is happening...

*goingcrazy* gl with your EC I hope you get loads of mature eggs  

*char* how are you getting on Your scan is tomorrow isn't it

*minnie & kazza* can't wait for you to have your transfers  you will both be PUPO so soon


----------



## CharlotteandKevin

Hi everyone
I've been reading this thread for a while ( all 320+ pages actually) and have learnt so much from all your advice to each other. I was wondering if anyone could help, I called Lister today to make an intial consulation for egg sharing, they gave me an appointment and sent me an email with some forms attached. Im a bit worried they think im just donating rather than egg sharing as i was passed over lots and the line wasnt clear at the begining. The email says donor appointment ( I know i will be giving my eggs to someone but was expecting it to say egg share) did anyone elses forms say donor appointment? also i said i'd spoken to the egg donation team and wanted to make an intial consultation and was asked if it was as recipent and i said as donor, do you think i should call to confirm as i dont want to waste they're time if im booked into wrong appointment?


----------



## Char111

Hi Charlotteandkevin.. I would email the nurses or call and make sure that they know you want to do eggsahring. Hopefully the nurses can make sure that you are doing eggsharing. Good luck for it though and any questions feel free to ask x

Minnie and Kazzab good luck for tomorrow with ET let me know if you have to fight to put 2 back. But i hope everything goes well for you,

Goingcrazy was great seeing you today and fantastic news about Friday for EC I bet you are so excited xxx

Hoping2eggshare How are you? Have you had any emails back today?

I had my scan today had 20 follicles at 14 so my EC should be next week Monday or Wednesday. Have another scan Friday and they will be able to tell me what day EC will be. I am feeling the follicles now and get a bit or a sharp pain everynow and then.
My head has been hurting also wa sup all night with head ache so feeling very tired but can't wait for EC

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi CharlotteandKevin- The lister nurses are very helpful, hopefully you get all the info you need. I'm not egg sharing due to low amh but most ladies here will be able to advise you.

Char- Fab news! 20 at 14mm!! Great news! So you're back in for 3rd scan on Friday? Time really flies. I only had 2 scans and rushed to EC, my Menopur dose was high I suppose.
I will let you know for sure what they say. I can't help but am so nervous if they don't make it to blastocyst! I know I should be positive now. They said no news tomorrow is good news, so am heading for accupunture before the transfer and will be praying my phone does not ring!!

Going crazy- how are you? Will you be doing your trigger tonight?

Hoping2eggshare- hope all is well and let us know if you have updates


Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Nope no updates yet they haven't replied yet...

*char* 20 at 14mm go you  that's great! I hope you don't get anymore headaches like that 

*minnie* everything crossed for you that you phone phone not ring!!! Can't believe you're having ET already 

*charlotteandkevin* I agree that you should contact them to just make sure


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies 

charlotteandkevin it does cone through saying donor that is normal for most of tge paoer work but if you are worried they wont mind you double checking and best of luck for your first appointment  

minnie and kazzab hope all goes smooth tomoz just think ull be pupo  

hoping fingers crossed for updates soon stay positive  

char wow fab news thats a good amount no wander your feeling sore and headache you may start to feel a little sick over the next few days and have sore boobs and a few shooting pains because you have so many  at 14mm now i bet you will be ready for monday lovley to see you to today  

well EC is friday woooo i trigger at 10pm tonight ive got around a good 20+ follies so theyve given me some tablets to take starting today to prevent ohss as my eostegen is high im so tired now but its a long jiurney we have just got home from 4.30am tbis morning yawn yawn


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Yippee to the 20 follies and all the best with the trigger tonight and needle free day tomorrow. Weirdly the trigger took all my aches away too as there wasn't much pain till one day after EC.  I'm nervous and excited for tomorrow...wow..I could potentially be pregnant!

Char - I took paracetamol twice during stimming as they allow it. It did relive the headaches. Hope the acupuncture will help  with the headache spots too.


Will update you tomorrow..xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi going crazy what a long day for youand 20 follicles is great. 
I got a call from Annette saying the doctor wants me to have a scan tomorrow and to lower my menopur dose to 75iu cos of my blood test results. So back I go to lister tomorrow. 
I hope 75iu keep them growing the follicles.


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i had to have my meds lowered to they still grew big enough so try not to worry tjey want to give the follies u have chance to get big enough without putting you in danger and i believe an egg can actually be contained in anything over 14mm so you are well on track  

minnie yeh its great news i feel really ill again at the min  think its the travelling along with the extra meds im on defo looking forward to an injection free day but not looking forward to starting  tje gestone injections in my bum saturday   this time tommorow you will have one or two little beans floating around your tummy so exciting wait for the overwhelming feeling to protect them as soon as youve transfered such an odd feeling knowing thats potentially your baby inside best of luck will be waiting to hear you are ok and transfered sucsessfully


----------



## Char111

Thank you goingcarzy I do worry a lot lol 

Minnie I have been taking paracetamal and it has help and I have acupupucture tomorrow afternoon so I will get them to massage my head and put the needles in my head.
have you heard any thing from the clinic today? If you haven't then all good nes and them embies will be top quality xxx
I will wish you lots and lots of luck now for tomorrow. I will be at Lister tomorrow so not sure where you have ET but you never know I may see you. Just relax tonight.


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i think we all worry just wait for the 2ww relax and enjoy tends to be replaced with symptom checking and panic but we will all be holding hands x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- That's good, they are monitoring you well. I will be there by 10 am. So will definitely say hello if you there around the same time for you scan   You definitely don't need to worry about shortage of eggs. So pleased for you. I hope the acupuncture helps you and relaxes you.  Nothing from the clinic, the lab is not looking at the embryo's today, leaving them in peace until tomorrow morning they say...so no call tomorrow morning will be fab news.

Goingcrazy- Oh no, why are you taking injections, are they progesterone? I heard they hurt !!! Well to be fair the pessaries are not nice..i have had extremely sore boobs and not to mention one of them is itchy! I hope you rest well tonight, seemed like you have a long journey.x


----------



## Char111

I am in at 10 am tomorrow. So maybe see you. Obviously my picture is of my wedding day good make and hair dresser   but I am very short with Blonde hair and my husband is tall and thin like the picture  So come say hi if you do think you notice me.
I think your embies will be fine you have done everything possible to make them embroys top quality and I have no doubt they will be xx
Minnie the trigger shot can make your boobs hurt. When I did it for IUI my boobs hurt. Also if you did a preg test it will come up positive, as I did that with IUI tested early and got all excited only to be told it was the trigger shot still in my system. x


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie yes its extra pogesterone im taking the pesseries aswell as the gestone injection ive heard theyvare very painfull to so im dreading saturday   but its in the hope it will help as my previous cycles ive bleed before test date so if they help and if i get a bfp i will stay on those aling with the pesseries steroids and asprin for 12 weeks,  best of luck for tomoz  

char goodluck with your scan tomoz


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies - 
Will the lister tell you if the other lady who had half your eggs had twins etc and the sex of they baby if you ask after the due date


----------



## CharlotteandKevin

Thank you for all of your replys. I think its lovely how you all support and advise each other. 
I emailed them and I was booked in for donor only which has been changed but makes me feel bad now that Im not just donating and wanting something out of it. 
Good luck with everyones appointments and egg collections xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Charlotte and Kevin - don't feel bad your still be doing a lovely thing for someone else! 

Minnie- might see you tomorrow ill be there just before 10 I can't wait but I'm so nervous too!!! So hoping here ok! 

Char great need on follies ! I had my dose lowered to 75 so don't worry! You will have enough estrogen in your blood already to keep them growing! 

Everydaysagift as far as I no your only entitled to find out if a child is born but in not too sure! 

Anyone else got any news! Sorry if I've missed anyone!


----------



## Char111

Kazzab25 good luck for your ET tomorrow how days where you on Menopur for? you got 23 eggs so I feel happier now knowing yo had your dose go down to 75iu and still good a lot of eggs and they got to day 5. x

Charlotteandkevin don't feel bad you are still helping a lady have a baby and also giving you the help to have a baby  

Goingcrazy how many days were you injecting for? x


----------



## Char111

Kazzab25 and minnie I have just read on Listers website and it says this - Patients having blastocyst transfers in our centre will only be able to have a maximum of two blastocysts transferred. This is because published data indicates that the chances of pregnancy following the transfer of blastocysts are high and therefore there is an increased risk of a multiple pregnancy.  I have just copied and paste it. So Kazzab25 they can't really say no as you can just say that it clearly states on your web site you will transfer 2 Blasts. x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i injected stimms for 11 days  

everyday you can be told if tve lady gets pregnant when they are due roughly only month and year to give birth then once thyve given birth u can be told if it was a boy or girl one or two but no further infirmation this is what i was told

charlotte great they cleared it up for you dont feel bad without woman like ourselves some couples wouldnt have a chance at becoming parents your doing an amazing thing

kazzab good luck.for tomoz


----------



## Minnie2

Char-My name is Su, you won't miss me. I have dark brown/black hair, brown skin with An English husband!
Looking forward to say hi if we cross paths.
I would love to have 2 babies but I'm not sure if 2 blast could end up being triplets or quads, so ill take the docs advise tomorrow. Also depends on how many embies survive! I been thinking about them a lot today  did not know the trigger gives you sore boobs. I'm pretty sure the pessaries are doing so now  Good luck with Tom, bet the follies are going to grow overnight! 
Kazza- all the best for tomorrow! Might see you too
Going crazy - hope the progestrone won't be too painful for you! All for a good reason and worthit! That's what I tell myself.
Charlotte- you are doing such an amazing thing and don't feel bad at all 

Xx


----------



## CharlotteandKevin

Thank you kazzab25,  char, goingcrazy and minnie, you've all reassured me that giving a part of me to someone is still a very special gift even if im benefitting too x


----------



## Kazzab25

Minnie my partner days he say you, when I told him your description!! Will keep a look out for you!! Hope I won't be going up to random people!!! Haha!!! 

Good luck tomorrow looking forward to your news! 

I'm looking forward to tomorrow!!! 

Char I stimmedfor 12 days I think it was four days at 112.5 7 days at 150 and the last day 75 before trigger.


----------



## Kazzab25

Blinking sausage fingers!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Well today was okay 

I received this message from my fertility clinic-

"I have contacted a woman on our waiting list who is very interested in treatment. I have provided her with some of the details but just wanted to double check your father's ethnic makeup. I can't quite read the doctor's hand writing. I believe he has written Jamaican but I think he has also written two other nationalities/ethnicities?

I also need you to send me a current photo of your face as the passport stamp is over your face so it is hard for matching purposes with colouring.

She seems very keen so I am hopeful we can organise for you to come in next week!"

I sent an email back with a photo and saying I'm just Jamaican and English and I got the reply "perfect" so fx'd this lady goes ahead... Guessing I will hear more by the end of the week fx'd!!!

*charlotte* you're doing an amazing thing do not feel bad- you're still donating half of your eggs which is an amazing thing to give anybody 

*goingcrazy* gl for Friday  enjoy your injection free day 

*char* I hope you're feeling better 

*minnie* gl tomorrow, are you swaying more towards 1 or 2 embies

*kazza* gl tomorrow


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab-small little lister world- looking forward to say hello too! Good luck tomorrow 

Hoping- great news! So things are moving along well. Is this from the lister? As for transfer, we will decide  tomorrow and take into consideration medical advise too.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* yep this is from lister this progress, I don't want to get excited incase it doesn't work out :/

I know what you mean, can't wait to hear how many embies you decide on


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping that sounds like a step in the right direction got everything crossed that can cross this could be your match  

minnie and kazzab best of luck for today the next time your logging on you will both be pupo  

char goodluck for your scan im sure everythings going to be moving along nicely  

well had my trigger at 10pm last night so ive an injection free day today wooo only thing is tge tablets theyve give me to prevent ohss make me feel yuck but lots to do today then an early night as need to be on the road b4 3am in the morning


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I've been reading through the whole thing with interest over the last few days and finally plucked up the courage to join. I need the benefit of your experience!

I've got my half-day consultation at the Lister in two weeks and am excited and nervous in equal measure. It would really help me if someone who has recently been through the initial stages could answer a few of my questions so I know what to expect. I know there's a lot of advice on this thread already, but it goes back over a year and I want to know about _current_ waiting times and stuff like that. So sorry if I'm asking things that get asked a million times!

I had the CD2-5 blood tests a month or so ago (I've actually had these loads of times before as am a bit of an old hand at this infertility stuff!). So I know I meet the general eligibility - FSH under 10, BMI under 30, my AMH is 35 and I am 32.

[list type=decimal]
[*]Will they tell me at the consultation whether - genetic and other blood tests and GP letter pending - I have been (provisionally) accepted onto the programme?
[*]Assuming I seem like a good candidate, will they discuss possible success rates at the consultation? (I've been using the calculator on the website and for my individual circumstances the success rate is a wonderful 78% - just wondering if they discuss this at all.)
[*]How long does it take from initial consultation to finding a match? (I realise this is different for everyone, but the website says it takes an average of 7 weeks - if that's unrealistic I'd rather know now so I don't get my hopes up!)
[*]Are there any physical traits that result in it taking longer for them to find you a match? (I know there's nothing I can do about my height or ethnicity, but again I'd like to prepare myself if it's likely to be a long wait)
[/list]

I think that's everything for now! Sorry for all the questions. I think it's really invaluable to get first hand insight into these things from other women going through it all and I want to try to arm myself with as much information as possible beforehand. Thank you in advance for your replies. And if there's anything else you think it would be useful for me to know, please do tell me!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi puglover , and welcome congratulations on taking the plung lister is a fab clinic 
at inital consultition they will run through your general history talk in depth if you wish about how you would like your treatment to go they will be in no rush to get  you out so take a list of questions and ask away they really wont mind at the end they will tell you if you will be accepted depending on bloods by the sounds of things this wont be a problem for you , waiting time in general just from myself and other ladies on here only takes a few weeks if that after recieving all your blood results i would say that from inital appointment it takes around 4weeks to get all the bloods due to the genetics testing of course if youve had these all ready it will only take around a week and from there they will start the matching this probebly wont take long but of course can take a few weeks (doubtful though ) they are pretty quick on , as for holding up matching just make sure on your forms you give as much detail as you can about yourself likes hobbies education etc before you know it you will be on your way good luck any questions just ask


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks so much GoingCrazy!

If anyone else has any insights for me, please do share. As you can probably already tell, I am majorly impatient and just want to get on with things now.

I haven't had the genetic tests yet (they'll be taking the blood for that in a fortnight), so I guess I'm looking at about 6 weeks from consultation to matching, assuming everything goes smoothly of course. Got to keep my fingers crossed that there's a glut of average height, blonde haired, blue eyed white women looking for eggs! That's one of the main things worrying me at this point - what if there's no match? I've had so many t/v ultrasounds in the last few months, I'm pretty confident everything is OK down there, and DH had an SA a couple of months ago (plus he's got me pregnant twice) so I think it's safe to assume he's OK too. Unless of course it turns out I have some awful hidden genetic disorder, but I'm thinking that's unlikely! (Probably shouldn't joke about it though.)


----------



## Char111

Minnie great to meet you today and I wish you all the best for the ET. I am looking forward to hearing how it went if you had 2 or 1 embies transferred.

Kazzab good luck for today also hope all went well Did you get 2 transferred?

Goingcrazy good luck for tomorrow. You have a very early start.

Hoping2eggshare thats brilliant news Lister may have you a match.

Puglover1980 welcome and good luck for the treatment - My match took a bout 10 days. I think they more or less tell you at consulataion if everything is Ok I wa stold I was ok to eggshare.
I was told the success rate for my condition. I have PCOS
Some matches can be ppicky I was turned down beacuse I didn't have a degree. But I then had another match she was happt to go with me.
Just make sure you out enough info about yourself.
Hope that helps 

Well today I had a scan not a lot changed re follicles but they are really worried about the blood tests my estrogen is really high so I have to go Tomorrow for a scan and blood test and Saturday and Monday, They have said my EC will be Wednesday but if my estrogen keeps  going up I will have to stop injections till my level goes down and then go back to injections. I am really hoping that won't happen. Also I don't want to hold things up for me match. I may as well live at Lister this week lol


----------



## goingcrazy78

char wow ask them for a bed   dont worry im sure wednesday will come quick and you will get to ec as planned they are monitoring you well and doing what they can to prevent hold ups by the sound of it , just try not to worry i know thats easier said than done im a massive worry wort but the more you can rest and relax the better for you right  now my eostogen went high and still is thats why theyve given me carbergoline tablets for 8 days i have to say the side affects of them are horrid but if i didnt take them my levels would keep rising and i would risk ohss and having to freeze embyos i have a feeling when you go monday to be booked for ec they will start you on them to and they will help i think they are only aloud to give them to you for 8 days , best of luck ill be keeping everything crossed injections dont stop just think wed isnt far away you will be there early for ec ill be there for transfer all being well , stay positive


----------



## Kazzab25

Char you were sat next to me in the hospital!!'n it was only once they called you I realised!! Hopefully with a lower dose of stims estrogen levels will come down, or they might ask you to coast for a course of days, hopefully it won't hold you up Hun! 

Hoping - any news on the match? 

Puglover, I can only second what the girls have said, we were matched with a week, the only thing that held us up was oh HIV result. We went via nhs for this but nhs don't split the result to show type 1 and 2 negative so we had to go back to the dr for confirmation. 

AFM 2 embies on board, one is graded 5aa and the other I think is 3bc so one top quality!!!!! Didn't have to fight for 2. We have two more which they will look at tomorrow and decide if they will freeze. They basically said because of my other failed cycles they agree with 2! And you get a picture of your embies!!!!!! Well happy!!!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab   congratulations on being pupo , i didnt think ud have a fight for 2 they are pretty accomadating at lister   do you have to pay for the pic of the embreyos ? i will keep ev ryt ing crossed for you sounds like youve got fab little beans on board sending lots of sticky vibes your way when is otd


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thank you for your message. I am trying to relax and Annette is calling me later to let me know what my results were. I may see you tomorrow.

Kazzab fantastic news about the 2 embies on board I hope I don't have to fight and they let me transfer 2. Thats great you get a picture also. I hope your 2 weeks goes quick for you. When you have ET do you see the doctors who you had your consultation with?
Was you sat in the corner with your husband in the waiting the room? Or was it the waiting room the furthest away form reception?

Just got to see how Minnie is now x


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks so much Char and Kazza - it's great to hear that things can move pretty quickly once they get started.

I can understand why recipients would be picky, but I'm not sure a degree is necessarily representative of anything. I have two but that doesn't make me a better donor than someone who doesn't have any! Ho hum.

I'm so jealous of those of you who are at the ET stage, although I'm sure it's been a *long* road for you all. Looking forward to hearing some test results in the coming weeks.

Is there anything I could be doing now to speed up the whole process? DH is seeing his GP on Monday to request the blood tests he needs, although I'm thinking it might just be easier to pay to have them done at the Lister. It's £120 isn't it? Almost seems worth it to avoid the hassle of the NHS! And I plan on seeing my GP straight after the consultation to warn him about the letter he will need to write.


----------



## goingcrazy78

puglover we to had problems with the results from the gp they refused to do them for him so we paid to have them done with the nhs they took ages to come back then they hadnt done them all plus refused to give us copies even though we had payed because someone hadnt wrote on the form my hubbys passport so had to pay again take in passport again just for them to re print the result and then we were still missing results waste of space they were so if you can get them done at lister it will save you alot of possible hassel , in the mean time go to your gp yourself get him to write a letter addressed to lister saying that he understands you are willing to egg share and that you have no history of hereditory dissorders or previous illnesses that would affect your eligibility to share and that you are other wise fit and healthy get him to include any recent fertility history this will speed things up if you can take it to lister with you as otherwise gps can be slow off the mark to reply gp can also do full sexual health screan for you before you go and you would have the results to take with you i did this they put it through as antinatel screaning and i had no problems with my results just the hubbys


----------



## Kazzab25

Thanks ladies!! Everything crossed for Minnie!! 

I was literally next to you bar one chair, to your left, brown hair beige top, oh not with me!


----------



## Kazzab25

No u don't pay for the pic xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks Goingcrazy - that's good advice about the GP letter. I think I'd be worried about missing something out though, so I think I will wait until after the consultation to make sure I know exactly what the letter has to say etc. Unless I could just call the egg sharing team and ask them what it needs to say...

Strike that - just called and spoke to Ruth. She said she can't let me have the info for the GP letter because I need to have the appointment with the doctor and the counselling first *and* they need my consent. But that's fine - I'll make an appointment with my GP for the same day as my consultation at the Lister, and I can ask him to do it then. I hope I can stay excited about all of this and not let any negative thoughts in!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun  sorry them tablets are making you feel yucky  I've everything crossed for you for tomorrow 

*puglover* the ladies have all given you good advise  I'm sure they will have a match for you, they had no match for me and a week later they might have a potential match for me- so even IF they didn't then they do all they can to find you one 

You can't get your doc to write the letter before- I asked lister before my consultation as they said no as they send the letter to your gp that they have to reply to hun

*char* fx'd that your levels will come down by weds  I have everything crossed for you that EC will be Wednesday as planned 

*kazza* no news yet- I sent them another picture last night as the first one was a bit blurry- they replied today saying thanks that one is much better and that she will keep me updated 

Yay for being PUPO  so happy for you  that's really good you get a picture  so good you didn't have to fight for two as well 

*minnie* I hope that everything went well today  can't wait for your update


----------



## goingcrazy78

how strange i took a letter with me to my inital appointment from my gp and it was excepted as sufficiant they didnt need another one i dont know if the fact id egg shared at another clinic before made a difference at all but i took a letter addressed tolister with all my history etc  with me and it went straight into file lister just wrote back to my gp thanking them seems to differ a bit from each person


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies (Char, Hoping, Goingcrazy, Kazza,- Hope you're all well. I had my transfer done and we decided with 1 blastocyst. I think they would not stop you if you want two. We decided against it as they highlighted the complications and also the there is 75% chance for a pregnancy with a blast. So fingers cross all go well. Out of the 4 embryos, 2 survived to grade 1 blast and one didn't make another one may grow by tomorrow but unlikely according to the embryologist. So, we have on precious one to freeze for the future. Basically, you can make you own decision, they wont stop you on how many to put back.

Char- Was nice meeting you and your hubby. Actually my hubby told me, I think i saw your forum buddy and she's just got in with Ali..lol.. Good luck with tomorrow and rest well today. Your EC could even be pushed forward, you never know  Keep us updated tomorrow x


Kazzab- Congrats!! 2 blast on board!! wohooo... Sorry I didn't get to say hello. I heard there was a delay with ET's and we ended up sitting in the other corner of the waiting room. Did they tell you that you can do pregnancy test next sat , 16th?  They told us we can do that then and repeat again 2 days later.
It's  going to be one difficult week to go through  

Hoping- Any news on the match? Were they happy with the photo and etc?

Goingcrazy- Are you excited for tomorrow? Hope you feel better after EC and have at least the weekend to rest and recover. 
Oh I'm liking the profile pic, how cute.


Puglover1980- Welcome. Hope the Lister would find you match and you can get started  Once you start time flies..I can't believe it's all over today and I have an embryo inside me.


Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thats great news about your transfer.. And was lovely to meet you

So I had a call from the nurse and I have to stop injections for a few days as my estrogen has gone up so high so I have to have a blood test every day till my levels drop. I am upset as I am so worried my match will get annoyed and pull out. I just hope that once I start injecting again this doesn't happen again. So I feel a bit down tonight. 

Hope everyone else is having a good afternoon x


----------



## Kazzab25

Minnie great news!!! Sounds like we both have top quality embies on board! It's going to be a very long week! 

Char- don't worry about your match, you've come too far to pull out Hun!! What menout dose were you on, you'll prob only coast for a few days and you'll be back on track! And the follies should still grow a bit too if your levels are high! Chin up!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* maybe I just spoke with the wrong person then? I don't knw.... Must depends on who you speak to I guess?

*minnie* congrats on being PUPO Hun  so happy for you and glad you have a frostie 
yes they're happy with the photo but no match just yet I'm hoping to hear from here real soon as in one of my emails they said they were hopping to get me in one day next week so fx'd!!!

*char* oh Hun  I'm sure your match won't pull out  I hope things go s,pothole from now Hun for you, hopefully your levels will drop back down ASAP  do you have to travel to lister everyday for your blood test Hun I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie fab news congratulations on being pupo its going to be an exciting wait im sending lots of sticky vibes and positive thoughts  
yeh im a little excited now just cant believe its here im going to shower and bed shortly as we are leaving at 2.30am to get there on time   thanks i like this pic  

everyday i didnt ask about the letter i just took one as that is what i did with my previous clinic i was armed with everything ready   all i needed was a couple of tests redone as they were out of date  

amy fingers crossed for tommorow hopefully the levels will.have settled  

back to update tommorow night hopefully lots of nice eggs


----------



## Kazzab25

Good luck going crazy!!! Looking forwardvtoyour update!


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Hope EC went well and you have quality eggs😃
Char- how are you today? They are monitoring you closely. Don't worry about your match. I'm sure she will  not pull out as delays probably happen a lot of the time. It's not long for you EC. The weekend will fly.
Let us know how your scan goes x
Hoping- lets hope they come back with positive news hon!! It's great they wantto fix an appt next week x
Kazzab- how are you? Are you relaxing? I'm going back to work next wed so really trying to relax and then wait for the day to test!!

Hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya, 

I had yesterday and today off back Monday. Plenty of rest will do us good!!! 

Think this 2ww is going to be the hardest one ever!!!!!

Going crazy, hope everything went well today!! 

Char how you feeling today Hun xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Kazzab- they told me test next Saturday so 8 days to go!! 😉


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* have everything crossed for you today I hope that you get a nice number of eggs 

*minnie* thanks, I hope they contact me today I'm dying to know if the lady wants to go through with it or not 
How are you feeling being PUPO?

*kazza* I hope this TWW flies by for you Hun 

*char* hope you're doing okay Hun?


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy I saw your hubby at Lister this morning he said you was still have the EC. I hope that everything went OK.

Minnie how exciting 8 days and you can test. Hope your feeling OK after the tramsfer 

Kazzab Hope you are feeling Ok after ET. was you tolf to test early? I am hoping the embies are sticking  

Hoping2 egg share how are you? have you had any updates?

So today was just a blood test will get the results later today. I have a scan tomorrow. The nurse said the follicles will still grow and my clcye is fine. And Ec should be Wednesday still. If my results and estrogen has gone I can go back on the injections but a very low dose or just coast along and let them grow on their own so I guess for me its a waiting game to see how my blood results are. I was up all night worrying I would have to cancel this cycle. But the nurse was lovely and said everything was fine and thsi can ahppen to younge women with PCOS that have a lot of follicles. I had 22 she said that were mostly 14 and 12 so thats why my estrogen has gone up. I am still feeling bloated and my staomch aches a lot. In fact I look so swollen my stoamch   You would think I was pregnant  

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* no updates yet... Yesterday Ruth said she will keep me updated- so tempted to email her but I think I should just wait as its only been a day...

I hope the bloating and looking pregnant can go away soon for you, until a couple of weeks when you are actually pregnant  I hope you feel better soon  not long now at all until EC Hun


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya, great news char hope nurse has put your mind! 

I've just heard back from lister, one 5bb in the freezer! She also said all 7 made it to blast which is pretty much unheard of! Hopefully that's a sign of things to come!

Minnie yes next Saturday I was told but I'm impatient so ill test early!!! 

Hoping, fingers crossed for some news!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks Hun   amazing news... All so positive, I have everything crossed so tightly for you


----------



## Char111

kazzab wow thats brillaint.. Good egg quality you had. xx have frozen all of them? Is this your first time with Lister? And just to ask what did your estrogren go up to? x

I had a call from the doctor and I go back on injections tonight just 1 vail of menopur as my estrogren has stabalised thank god. Just one day of no injections and it hasn't gone up. So I am happy now  

Hoping2eggshare with a match they give thema a few days to see if they want to go ahead with you. My first match took 5 days to decide and then said no cos of degree. But I am sure you will have a match shortly x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks that's what I thought  she gave her some of my details weds so profs next week now I expect, just she said she was hoping to get me in next week and I would have to let work know that's all, but I'm sure they won't mind I might pre warn them and say I MIGHT have to go to London next week... I'm so scared she will say no, but trying to stay positive as Ruth said she seems very keen 

That's brilliant news that you are back on the injections Hun  eeeeeek a few more days and no more injections at all


----------



## Kazzab25

Great news char!!!! 

Only frozen one as I've got the best inside me now and although the others all made it to blast only one was good enough to freeze.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

They've been in contact and want me to go in next week, not sure what for yet I'm waiting for a reply- she said she has spoke to two women and she is hopeful everything will be sorted out...
So fx'd for me pleaseeeeee


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi, hope don't mind me joining. I got first apt next fri. Went in 4 amh blood today hoping results come back ok so I can egg share does anyone know wot lowest is they take?? So worried. Been following post 4 while now u all seem be moving along fast   my fx'd for u all


----------



## Char111

Wanna b mum I am not sure how low AMH has to be I think 4 but can't be sure. Welcoem anyway and good luck for the appointment

HOPING2EGGSHARE WOOOOOOHOOOO I hope that its good news and your match wants to go ahead with you. I am keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* welcome  I'm not sure on the AMH as mine was high but I swear a couple of the ladies have had low AMHs and been accepted- what is your level

*char* thanks Hun, I hope this is my match and one of the two say yes  so when you're matched and go to the clinic what is that for? I'm just wondering what I'm going in for next week if I do?

How are you feeling

*goingcrazy* I hope that you're feeling okay Can't wait to hear how many eggs you got


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping to egg share great news that sounds positive! not sure why you would go back next week for! But sounds like a good thing!

Char I'm not sure whammy estrogen levels were I never asked tbh. 

Going crazy looking forward to hearing from you, hope all is well! 

Welcome wanabamum ! I don't no what the min level s at later to be honest x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Only ad test today assume get results fri at apt or can I ring in b4? My fsh is 6.8 tho. I ad most of tests already to take with me do u think this speed things up ? Sorry 4 all questions.                                      

Char- glad ur cycle still on track  

Hoping- hope ur matched soon


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies uve all got some great news today so pleased for you all  

well im absolutly shattered and sore but isnt hotel lister fab enjoyed my day there so here it is they were excpecting around 14 eggs but when i come round they had only managed to get 26 eggs


----------



## Wanna b mum

Going crazy-big wowwwwww


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks wanna b   and welcome youve chose a fab clinic regardless of what my out come ends up as i really cant fault lister they really have been amazing


----------



## Wanna b mum

Yes u all seen happy wiv lister so makes me feel bit more positive. I really hope it's a happy outcome 4 u


----------



## tryingsecondtime

goingcrazy - you produced such a amazing quantity of eggs, fantastic. Wish all are good quality and will date nicely with your partner little soldiers. Keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy fantastic news about the eggs. I bet you are so happy. is your stoamch less bloated now.
Just want to ask was your stomach tender to touch towards the end? My stomach is so swollen and tender now. Also do you know what your estrogen when up to? I am hoping tomorrow you get a lot of good quality eggs xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks wanna b  

trying thanks hun i had to stay on a drip for a bit and before we left  dr said they all seeme great eggs came out real easy aswell non stuck etc so it fingers crossed and the baby dance in the lab tonight


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* you must have been so shocked and happy when you got 26 eggs  not wonder you was getting uncomfortable!! Well done you! I look forward to hearing your fertilisation report  
I can't wait to be in hotel Lister 

*wanna b mum* it should speed things up if you've had like the chromosone tests done already and cystic fibrosis etc? I had all the tests done apart from a couple of ones that take a couple of days, oh had his done also...
What is your app for on fri

*kazza* thanks Hun  I have no clue why they want me in next week... I hope that you're doing okay


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping- it's first apt  all 3 in one day said b there 4 or so hours was this same 4 u


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char  my hubby said he saw u and u didnt look to well he said u looked like id been looking sore and fed up chrming arnt they men   yeh my stomatch was really tender to touch or just walking going over soeed bumps etc and i was very swollen i couldnt get in my trousers so had to wear joggers i kept feeling hot and sick to and just generally not to well before they reduced my meds down my eostegen was over 7000 they said and at that point in time it was high but they only measured 14 follies at a good size the  rest were under even on the last scan but they obviously grew more without meds for me to get so many eggs,  it sounds like you will get lots my stomatch  has gone down a little not much yet though and im a bit achey still i know from last time when i got 22 eggs i was sore for about a week after but that clinic didnt give me treatment for ohss like lister have x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping it wss a shock because when i came round the lady looking after me said 6 eggs and i thought oh  no i need 8 what will  happen now i was lying there gutted then the nurse came anhe was explaining about ohss and the lady said but she only got 6 eggs the nurse said check again its 26 so she checked and appoigised she had miss heard the dr let me say a wave of relese went over me lol dr came and confirmed said i won the prize fir most eggs


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Yes we was there for four hours- got here at 11 and done scan, SA, consult, counselling and then saw the nurses- we had an hour to kill whilst they all have their meetings so we just went for lunch... 
They're all really nice though you will love it there 

Have you had the chromosome test done yet and the cystic fibrosis?- or did you just do them today?

*goingcrazy* I hope that you feel better real soon  aw bless you, how scary to think you only had 6!!!- 26 is such a better number  you must have been so relieved!!!
Go you winning the price for the most eggs  will you be freezing any if you can?


----------



## Kazzab25

Going crazy!!! Amazing news looking forward to fert  report tomorrow, so exciting!!! I had the same sumps, walking, going over bumps, very tender, only yesterdsy did I actually start to feel better!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Yer apt sounds same as urs. No not ad them yet but think that's all still need av, although is it true they take 4 to 6 weeks for results to come back


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* yes chromosome tests take a while to come back I'm afraid, but as your getting them done at lister I'm sure they will start considering people to match you with whilst waiting on your results maybe? Not sure how it works as I took all them blood tests in with me as I had them done at m old clinic...

I'm sure someone else will be able to help you with that question better than me...

I bet you're looking forward to your appointment right I was sooooo excited it was unreal lol!


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Wow Congratulations on 26 eggs!! Yippee..Hope you get some good rest tonight and let us know your news about the embies tomorrow xx

Char- Sorry to hear you are feeling tender and swollen, is the heat pack/bottle helping a little? Not long,by mid next week you will be having your EC. So you started back Menopur tonight?.. Glad all is back on track.

Hoping- Such good news. The lady must be very keen with you for them to get you in. Fingers cross for your treatment to start soon 

Kazzab- Congrats one blast in the freezer. How are you feeling? I'm having a bit of back ache and boobs are extremely sore. Just trying to read into any signs...

Wannabmum- Welcome! If I'm not wrong the amh level needs to be 4 but I'm sure you give a quick ring to the Lister they will confirm it.

All ok today, just feeling very tired and having a sore back and bloated...just hoping it's not PMS pains. Fingers crossed


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Did any of you ladies get an appointment when you was matched? If so what was it for? I'm clueless....

*minnie* thanks, today she said she has spoke to two women so I'm hoping one accepts and we can get started I'm more than ready to get started 

I've heard some ladies have PMS type symptoms when they're pregnant so fx'd


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Hoping-Fab news!! Not just one but two potentials..My fingers are crossed for you. Can't wait for more positive news from you 

Yeah, I'm really achy all over... trying to be positive and not read into anything yet.

Hope you have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks Hun, I hope I can start and have updates for you all soon as right now I boring haha!!

Will you test early? Or wait until OTD

I hope that you have a lovely weekend too :hugs:


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy good luck for the update on the embies. Hope your feeling a bit better.

Minnie hopefully them signs are good signs that the embie has stuck.

Kazzab hope your feeling ok

hoping2eggshare I think Lister have ask you to come to fill out paper work have you been the cancellor yet? That may be another reason. Hope your feeling well though.

I am just off for my scan today and blood test hopefully everything is Ok. 

Haope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Wanna b mum - mine took 3 weeks and I was matched within days x


----------



## Kazzab25

Char good luck for the scan and bloods today. 

Minnie symptoms sound positive! I've got nothing, normally the cyclogest gives me sore boobs and cramps but I have nothing!!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I've seen the counsellor but your right it's probably more paper work, I hope things start to get going next week fx'd!
Gl with your scan today 

*kazza* if you're feeling different compared to other cycles that could be a good thing, plus not everyone gets symptoms straight away of being pg so gl Hun


----------



## Kazzab25

I hope your right!


----------



## Minnie2

Morning ladies,

Char- hope all goes well this morning. Keep us updated 
Hoping-  Can't wait for your news next week. They have definitely kept to their word so far
Kazzab- some people don't have any symptoms and some do!! It's difficult isn't it, waiting 
I just hope mine is not PMS as I generally get pms pain before I'm due.
How long have you taken the progesterone? I was told to start after EC and yes boobs are really sore with them.


Amy- hope you're well too.


----------



## goingcrazy78

hey ladies still waiting for the call wish it would hurry lol 

char good luck today fingers crossed all is well

minnie and kazzab another day closer everyone gets different symptoms or feeling or nothing atall i guess just time will tell doesnt stop any of us checking and looking into everything possible though  the 2ww makes us all a little loopy i think  

hoping they could even wa.t you in if ur af is due to scan and give u drugs ready to.go if one of these ladies is a match which they probebly are as they have probebly been desperatly waiting for a lady like you to come forward

amy hows the baby bump growing now


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi Minnie, yes I started day after ec, the dr I saw on Thursday said to expect Pms symptoms and not to worry period won't show apparently!


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy any news yet?  Just wanted to ask with all your follicles were they all 20-22?

So had my scan and I have a lot of big follicles at 18 and 22 so I have been booked in for EC on Monday if my blood results come back OK. If my Estrogen is still high have to have it Wednesday. But fingers crossed I don't get a call today so I can trigger and go in on Monday. 

Kazzab were yout follicles all above 20. I am just worried the follicles that are 18 won't be good quality.

x


----------



## goingcrazy78

FAB NEWS LADIES OUT OUR 13 EGGS ONLY ONE WAS INMATURE AND AN AMAZING 12 HAVE FERTILISED WITH STRAIHGHT FORWARD IVF THOSE VITAMINS FOR THE FELLAS SWIMMERS DEFO DO THE JOB NO ICSI NEEDED  
hope the donating 13 are going strong to , lister will call me by 9am monday let me know how we are doing and fingers crossed for day 5 transfer wed


----------



## goingcrazy78

AMY fab news i didnt think it would take you long , i think mine did go way over the 18 on my last scan they didnt tell me though just said there was 14 big ones and upto 20 smaller ones and a couple of them may grow but obviously alot must have grown   , have they started you on carbergoline tabs with having so many follies so big ? im sure your levels will be ok for you to trigger stay positive your nearly there


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy they only need to be 18 so dont worry your doing fab and anything over 14 can hold a mature egg so i bet your going to be like me and get lots


----------



## Kazzab25

Going crazy that super!!! 100% fertilisation rate!!!!! Wahoooooo!!!  Well done you!! 

Char - my follies ranged from 12 -22  and I also was told anything over 14 can contain an egg and they still grow by Monday!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks kazzab im shocked but pleased   hope you are well today


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* your symptoms could be pregnancy symptoms as loads of people get that with their bfp 

*goingcrazy* my af isn't due- but my cycles are really irregular so who knows lol? WOW all 12 fertilised hubby's sperm are amazing!!! What vits did your oh take

*char* amazing news that you could be going in for EC on Monday Hun  wooooop gl with your results


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping , his sperm sample that he did a few months ago was rubbish our only option was icsi but previously he had been ok so we decided something was killing his swimmers so a few changes no coffee or energy drink no pop just water fresh juice or green tea and he started taking codliver oil omega 3 , a multi vitamin plus q10 and well it must of done the job cause they must of been swimming well   

with your periods being irregular they may want to start you on the pill to get you ready all sounds very positive anyway as they wouldnt have you going in if it wasnt good news im so excited for you


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy thats fantastic news... That must be a massive weight lifted of your shoulders after the call. I have no doubt they will get to day 5 x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thanks hun defo a relief i was getting a bit worried cause they hadnt called just kept telling myself no news is good news now just to wait till monday morning , how are you feeling today hows your stomatch feeling x


----------



## Char111

My stoamch is so swollen and really hurts now. I walked my dogs just now and I could feel the tenderness. Just be glad to get these follicles out now. I swear if anyone saw me they would ask me when is the baby due lol x

Monday will be hear soon enough and you will find out how them embies are doing and one of them could be your baby  x


----------



## goingcrazy78

i know that feeling well i just wanted it over last few days and ive told the hubby thats it never again i was so sore n felt horrid but on the bright side one ec is done you will feel much better im feeling alot less sore today , rest as much as you can and keep those fluids up monday will be here soon and they will be out   ready to get jiggy for the night  
yes amazing thought that theres 12 potential babys sitting in a dish lol x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* that's a great improvement then  you must be so happy 
Yh they mentioned at my consultation that they will probably put me on the pill... Well I guess I'll find out more when they email me back 

I hope you're embies stay strong I'm sure they will and they will have loads to choose from next week 

*char* hope that you start feeling better soon


----------



## Char111

I had a call I have ec Monday. 
Going crazy where did u park for your ec? 
Did u park at lister?


----------



## goingcrazy78

fab news char bet u cant wait im excited for you, theres no parking at lister its staff only we parked on batersby park the gates open at 6.30am but if ur early likewe were just pull up to the gates and a security guy will come and let you in after a few mins he pulls up in a car its £20 for all.day gives u till 5pm but its free after 5om and gates close at 10.30pm it gives you plenty of time  what time is trigger hun x


----------



## Char111

Thank you for letting me know about parking goingcrazy. 
My trigger is at 10.30pm tonight but I was also told to do 1more menopur 150 not sure why. 
How long was you at lister for that day? We have to be there at 7.30am
X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* amazing news Hun  so happy for you  everyone is moving along so quickly I can feel a load of pregnancies coming  exciting times


----------



## Char111

Thank you Hoping2eggshare Its been a up and down experience having a IVF I really thought at one point my cycle would have to be cancelled or delayed due to my high Estrogen. And even when the eggs are out you still worry that them embies will make it. And all the stress before with the match but once you get there its all worth it. So just keep thinking hun that all this waiting will be worth it and next week you could be one step closer to starting x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char its normal to be there four hours from the time you go in theatre but asling as you wee and eat they will let you go i had to be there by 7am and i went in theatre at 9.25am i was there just over 6 hours after that because i had to go on a drip to prevent ohss the anistetic lady i had uses accupuncture while your under to help aid recovery how good is that lol they pop 2 oesseries in your back passage while you are under anistetic for pain relief and they are all lovley the rooms are very comfortable tv shoer room etc plus a fridge so if u want to take any cold drinks theres a fridge the food is fab and they give u both drinks hot or cold anyway partners are suppose to pay if they want a meal but the lovley lady made my hubby sandwiches and salad and loads of cups of coffee with umpten packs of biscuits even though the cheaky bugger took lunxh with him and ate it   i think she felt sorry for him because i was gobe for an hour and half so he was worried you wantvwant come home its that nice in there lol,  good luck for ten thirty im not sure why uve got take another dose ive never done that maybe its to do with ur levels id say you will be in theatre by 10am due to the time ur taking ur trigger best of luck x

im getting nurvus now ive got to take the gestone injection in my bum muscle tonight im absolutly dreading it


----------



## goingcrazy78

hate my phone it makes me seem illiterate the keys are too small sorry for all the poor spelling ect


----------



## Char111

thank you goingcrazy for the info really helpful. I may have to go on a drip as like you I have loads of follicles. I was told to start them tablets after EC. Sounds like you had a great time. Sounds more like you was at a hotel not a hospital lol. I have just warned my husband that we may be there for 6 hours and to bring plenty of work with him and food x Your husbands like mine he wants to come with me on every appointment. x I am excited to hear how your embies are doing x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi all, seems be lots great news for u all today. So happy for u all  :  

Amy- that was quick hope same for me  

Hoping- I very excited but very nervous at same time just praying my amh ok. All the other tests I ad all normal so fx,d. I 33 in may, older I get the more I feel my chances are slipping


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Great news! EC on Monday!! Very happy for you. Your follies are going to be removed in less than 40 hours!
Bet you have some lovely eggs too. The night of the trigger I had to take 1 dose of Menopur too, so I think it's a normal thing they do.
Goingcrazy- You have such a good fertilisation rate 😃bet lots of them will reach  day 5 too!
Hope the swelling and tenderness  go and your body starts preparing for the transfer.
Your hubby must be real proud ... Lol  I'm glad we didn't have to go via the ICSI route as it cost an additional £1400
The vitamins do really help.
Hoping- I'm hoping its the right kinda cramps too  fingers crossed
Kazzab- hopeful for AF not to appear! I almost done with 1 box of cyclogest. If there is a pregnancy we have to endure it for 3 months. 

Glad to know everyone is moving forward 

Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- 33 still young  have you done your amh? I did mind with the lister and got the results 2 days laterp. I was shocked and did not hang around much and proceeded straight for ivf
Wishing you all the best with Lister. I've only good things to say so far!
(except their pharmacy is a fortune )


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy yes i would you will defo be on a drip lister really is like a hotel   be prepared when u take those tablets u may feel a bit yuck dizxy and sick the first day or 2 im ok on them now i started them on trigger day becaise my levels were that high they said so with u starting after ec it must mean ur levels are stable now yay there is wifi if u want it to in the rooms so ur hubby can keep busy whilevwaiting


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie and kazzab hope ur both doing wellanother day closer now ive found in each of my cycles the pesseries cause me af symptoms geavy down thete cramps and sire boobs etc i hate the things bit they have to be done i guess myvstomatch is tight already off just one of them yet today


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie- I had it done yesterday at lister so waiting for results assume won't get them till fri at apt.. Are u egg sharing?? As thought meds free if are


----------



## goingcrazy78

wanna b medscare free on.egg share apart from if u need extra like me such as steriods high dose folic acid etc but everything to do with ivf is free even my gestoe injections obviously if we get pregnant we than have to pay for the cyclogest to kast till 12 weeks of pregnancy


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie- all confusing I new to all this   lol. I sure lister talk thro it all so ill try not to worry  so they take low amh on egg share then this sounds positive..... Do u mind me asking wot ur fsh level was As nhs seem go by that but av since learned some people fsh normal yet amh low


----------



## Minnie2

Wanna b mum- I called lister for my results. The nurse can tell you what pmol it is but they don't discuss it until consultation. I used dr google and did my own analysis as I was impatient! I was going to egg share but did not go ahead due to my low levels but I'm very sure journey, a lady who is in this forum had an amh level of 4 and she did egg sharing. My FSH was 5. Lister use amh levels to determine how much drugs to give you and not by FSH
Going crazy has just confirmed everthing will be free for egg sharers which is really good.
The drugs aren't cheap


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- 1 more week to check!!! I hope they are not AF cramps... Gosh wish I could FF the week and bet I will have no guts to see the results of  the test! Guess we have to deal with the progestrone ! Good luck for the jab tonight


----------



## Wanna b mum

Bless u thanks 4 all ur help everyone   think maybe I phone in see if can get them b4 apt then as me impatient too! So nice to read these posts and how  supportive u all been to each other. I really do wish u all the best  x


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie the next week.will fly by for you i hope jistvtry to keep busy it really helps well kist done the injection froze the bum first and warmed tbe gestoe in my bra first hehe it wasnt anywhere near as bad as i was excpecting just hurt a little when the oil was going innow currently sitting with a hot water bottle under my bum so the oil dissolves before i go and take a cyclogest yuck  

wanna b i sure your amh will be good enough to sharelister are one of the few clinics that except quite a low level so try not to worry i bet in 6 weeks time you will be down regging


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- glad it was not that bad  just had my cyclogest! Like a pro now.. Lol


----------



## goingcrazy78

lol amazing how quick you get used to them ive just had mine i have to do them in the back door because on my first 2 treatments they caused my cervix to become sore and bleed they are alot better in the back i just get such a heavy feeling in my stomatch after 20mins its horrible makes me think af is coming even though i know at the min its not pessky thinks


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy, Minnie just wanted to ask once you took the trigger shot did your stoamch feel less bloated and sore? 

I had to do the cyclogest with IUI not fun at all but you get used to them x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- yes I felt less bloated and less pain. I thought I had lost all the eggs as there was no pain! Was just worrying for no reason. Hope the trigger went well. One more day of test for you before EC

Going crazy- I think the backdoor is probably better too but I've gotten use to front! Yes, you feel it in 15-20minutes as it dissolves within that timeframe. Hope everything works well for you this time


----------



## goingcrazy78

my stomatch eased the swelling didnt go down still hasnt but that heavy painful feeling went i felt alot better i got alot of sharp twinges eithe side though every now and then i got a few mins of twinges then they went bit like a pulse in my belly but better than before triggerim still tener now and very swollen but its to be expected i guess because the now empty foliies fill back up with fluid its defo bettrr though goodluck at 10.30 hun one dayvleft


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun  I hope we will be one step closer to starting next week fx'd  so, your last injection and our done exciting times, I'm so glad nothing needed to be cancelled Hun and you've got to EC fx'd you get loads of embies 

*minnie* are you going to test before OTD or wait it out

*goingcrazy* lister sounds like a hotel


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping it is   you even get fetched from reception to your room bags carried etc posh name tag outside your door and let me say when you press the call button theres no waiting they are straight in getting you anything you need i could do with a week there haha they offer reflexoligy etc in.your room aswell to relax you after theatre i just looked at the nurse in shock for a min i thought i was baxk in my hotel in eygipt


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* wow it all sounds very posh  can't wait to have my turn haha!!! How much is the reflexology there I'm looking forward to this fx'd I get started soon so I can enjoy it


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping-I'm so scared, I think I might do it one day before which is the Friday. 
I'm still cramping, bloated and have majorly sore boobs!
Bet you will enjoy hotel lister! Soon it will be your turn
Didn't know they had reflexology! Wow


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* aw it must be so nerve wracking going to test after IVF Hun  I've everything vrossed for you that you get your positive test Hun 

I'm excited to have a few hours at hotel lister


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping im not sure how much it is i didnt ask i hate my feet being touched so i just said no thankyou  they did acupuncture in theatre on me for free though all part of the pakage  

minnie try not to worry the cyclogest will make you cramp and get sore boobs sometimes you can even have some fresh blood as they can irritate the cervix and cause it to bleed everyyhing you feel during this wait usually is down to medication so relax i bet your little bean is sinking diwn in there getting comfy for the next 9 months  

char how are you today best of luck for tommorow


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy how are your feeling today? I am still feeling a bit of pain and still bloated but no where as bad as yesterday but defo still discomfort in my lower stomach. I hope thats normal. Apart from that I feel fine. I was worried about the trigger shot as I didn't even feel it go in and was like has it worked. I am excited for tomorrow but also scared.
Hope your little embies are all doing well.

Minnie I would be the ame scared to test but you had a top grade embie go into you and I am sure its sticking. This week will feel like its going on for every but try and keep busy and it will be heer soon enough.

Just to ask goingcrazy and Minnie on my ec sheet I got it says bring a dressing gown and slippers. Did you bring that with you or they give you a dressing gown? Random question I know but I wasn't gonna bother bring all that with me but if you guys did I will x

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char you dont need to take anything they give you a gown and slippers and undies   theres a full shower room with fresh towel shampoos etc they really do provide you with everything.  its normal to still hurt you will feel much better once they are out  today iam alot better still swollen but no where near as sore my bum cheak  hurts today from my gestone though ive never felt the trigger injection and always worry but its always worked i cant wait to hear how many you have got best of luck


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* aw okay, and acupuncture whilst you're under that sounds spoilt  how are you today?

*char* hope you feel better I will be thinking of you tomorrow 

*minnie* the ladies are right  don't worry too much Hun they're right it's most likely the meds


----------



## Minnie2

Char- going crazy is right you don't need the gown and etc. 
when I did the trigger, it was quick and painless! Can't wait for your news tomorrow. It will be over quick and you will be up in 30-40mins  you can then ask the nurse how many eggs you had 
Going crazy- how you feeling today?  Hope your better and progesterone isn't giving you much grief. I'm probably just nervous as I get the cramps when I'm lying down at night which is the time I get my PMS pains before AF aswell 
Hope it's just the progesterone.  
Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- hope all is well! Yes so spoilt, didn't know you get accupuncture. Guess you will get it too as its the part of the package  I did 5 sessions with the helix clinic


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Char good luck at ec tomorrow, hotel lister is great! I had to inject same night as trigger, just gives thse follies one final push! I also had the drip after collection! I only started to feel normal again about 4 days after collection! 

Going crazy, you get your first update tomorrow don't you? 

Hoping, hopefully you'll have some news next week, what days your appt?

Minnie, how you coping with not testing? 

Afm, still no symps not even from progesterone, which is most unusual for me!!! So at 3dp5dt I caved! What a muppet! Bfn! No surprises there! Ha


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab   that was me on my first ivf i tested every day lol yeh first update by 9am in the morn im nurvus to see if they are going strong or if ill have to get the hubby from work and get down there hopefully we will get to wed though i will test on the 23rd my mums bd  
minnie maybe i was spoiled with the accipuncture due to the anistetic lady its just what she does so if it wasnt her i probebly wouldnt of got it i think it defo helped though as ive been the most comfortable after this ec than any before feeling alot less heavy today just feel the posesterone after about 20mins mainly when i go bed at night and even the cover miving hurts my boobs and ive got terrible heart burn i think thats from my steroids though  b


----------



## Kazzab25

yep you would think I'd no better after 4 times buti find it just as hard as the first time!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Kazzab-  I'm a big chicken that's why!!! It's too soon  I think. I read online that on day 6 you may start getting HCG in your blood. I have only PT kit so got a damn good excuse not to do it yet. I need to buy a few more 😁
Below is a table I found online for 5dt
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Kazzab25

Thank you! Wish I was more chicken to be honest! 

Some ladies I've seen ave got a positive as early as  4dpt but I can't wait, I bet I end up doing one daily now! Feels like I have some control!! weird I no! 

Don't buy one, hold out! I wish I could take my own advice!


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab-I think I'm afraid of disappointment !  Wow 4 days? Do you think it was because they had twins as the HCG is more apparent!


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- I have one clear blue PT so ill buy another 2 as they are also expensive ! i'll try to hold back and see how long I can last !


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab   ive tested early each time same as you should no better but i think its just knowing theres a potential baby in there it makes me a little loopy haha

minnie this time im not even going to buy a test untill the day before i want to hold out untill otd but this is in theory ive not transfered yet ill prob turn into my normal control freak irrational pupo self dont kbock me dont touch me knicker checking google searching symptom searching desperarto


----------



## Kazzab25

Goingcrazy, if there was a like button on hear  I would hit it! That is me allllll over!! 

I'm only doing chep super drug ones! Will save a clear blue for Saturday! I started out feeling really positive but for some reason I'm losing my positivity.! But then I'm always p and down in the 2ww


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab same here its draining i never know where iam my moods change that bad  from positive and upbeat to down and tearful swearing its over and i know i should just stay away from dr google and chill but it likei become possessed everything revolves around those little pee sticks im soooo not going to put myself through it this time honest


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Lol...I think it's easier said then done.. The days are passing to slow now....I'm  knicker watching..sigh..
So if you order it online, it's usually cheaper and it will take a few days to arrive so that's some motivation to keep you away from them 

Kazzab- I don't have those and hear they are quite hard to read so I'm sticking with this one as hopefully i get an accurate reading.. I'm thinking of doing it on Friday night after work. If I do it on a weekday I'm afraid I might get overwhelmed if the results are negative and become an emotional wreck at work


----------



## goingcrazy78

good idea minnie think ill just give all my cash bank cards etc away for two weeks to stop me  

char best of luck for tomoz will be thinking of you x


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- this wait is no fun! I'm spending time reading and looking for symptoms on dr google
But yet am gutless to pee on a stick !!! 

Char- Will be thinking about you tomorrow and fingers cross for all to go well and lots of good eggs 
Keep up updated x


----------



## Journey99

I gave the peestick to DH to hide. And I didn't google. It wasn't easy but kept me sane-ish lol


----------



## Kazzab25

Looking forward to lots of good news today!! 

Does anyone no how to upload pics on hear?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* good luck today 

*minnie & going* how's the not testing going

*kazza* I'm not sure? Is it a pic of a test you wanna post


----------



## Minnie2

Journey- hope you're well and babies are well and giving you some sleep 
Hoping- Trust me, I'd love to but holding it to Friday. I'm also being a chicken 
Kazzab- is it good news 

Char- Thinking of you hon x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* you're doing great Hun


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- trying  any news for you? Will you get a confirmation of when to come in today?


----------



## Kazzab25

I'm not sure I'm only 4dp5dt and I'm not sure if I can see a line or not! Probably a line underneath its that faint!!! 

Looking for lots of good need today!


----------



## goingcrazy78

journey hope you and those beautiful babies are well  

well ladies i nervus weekend wait but got the call just after 9am absolutly amazing news for us so far out of the 12 fertilised we now have 11 grade 1 exellent embreyos    10 at 8 cell perfect and one at 6 cell perfect lister grades from 1-5 1 being the best you can get so we are amazed they are amazed those vitamins for the hubby and me have worked magic we transfer wed at 9.30am im excited to see how many make it to blast just praying we get atleast one grade 1 blasty wed , we werent going to freeze any this time as i have sworn to myslef this is it i dont want to do it agian im so tired of it all but i dont know how ill feel about that decision if we have top grade ones left i guess ill have to see wed prob is its affording to freeze aswell plus buy all the extra meds i need to maintain it if it works as gestone isnt cheap but for now such amazing news   

char cant wait hear your news later


----------



## Minnie2

Journey- Fab news hon!! Really good. In sure most of them will make blastocyst 
I know freezing is expensive. We had to pay for everything and that's why I really want this to work!
Maybe you can freeze them for future in case you want more babies?
Really excited for you! Wednesday will come quick ! Wohoo you will be ables to test on the 23rd 😃😛


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- lots and lots positive vibes send to you!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie thanks hun , i know what you mean about expense we have paid for all our previous cycles and tests etc weve spent over 25000 on trying for a baby ive always said if it hasnt worked by the time im 35 then i would stop and im 35 this year plus i have 2 children already from my previous marriage and all this isnt fair on them i feel like they dont get what they should because we are always paying for ivf and mums always on meds etc but at the same time i really want to give my husband a child of his own ill just have to see how many and what quality they are on wed i wouldnt mind freezing for a year as i know that if this didnt work i would use them within the yr but not after that i dont know if they allow just for the year failing that ive been thinking if we dont freeze i would donate them and help some other people aswell , im excited about wed now though   12 days to otd


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy-things we do! I really hope it works for you. Lister allows you to freeze up to 10 years. Yearly cost is £ 330 I believe. You can always cancel it after a yr or as you say donate it. Really nice of you  I wish ivf was cheaper considering the NHS pick and choose and with statistic showing 1 in 6 couples suffer from infertility!
Wednesday is will be exiciting! Got a good vibe for you


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* I really hope it is a line  post a pic in babyandbump please??

*going* that is great Hun so happy for you  2 more days and you will be PUPO 

*minnie* you're doing great Hun  I'm hoping that they contact me today with a day to go in, just hoping everything is still going smoothly fx'd!


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie dont get me started on the nhs   they sterilised me at 21yr old   i was poorly during my second pregnancy and lost a kidney so they took it upon themselves to decide that i wouldnt have more children then once i was well and my life changed they wouldnt do anything to help yet i know others who have children and get help its just a lotto crazy when as you say infertility is so high these days , i hope they will do just the yr i would freeze then aslong as i havent got pay on the day    well sat will soon be here for you not long left i hope your feeling well your being brave not testing but its defo for the best not to  

hoping fingers crossed hun im   you get good news 

kazzab ohh i missed that i was reading on my phone with its stupid tiny screen   fingers crossed its a line hun and it keeps getting darker sooo exciting


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I am going to lister tomorrow at 2  I asked what he appointment is for and got this email-

"The appointment is for you to do all of the blood tests and talk with
the nurses. We can't officially match you with either woman until we
have your blood tests have been signed off. Two women have indicated
that they would be happy with a mixed race donor so we are happy to get
the ball rolling.

See you tomorrow, "

I swear I only needed my chlamydia done an one other test which they said they would do when they have a potential match- so guessing I won't be waiting long for them to be signed off?

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun  I really hope that you get your positive test Hun and that you don't have to think of doing anymore cycles


----------



## Char111

Hi minnie and kazzab hope your feeling well today.

Goingcrazy fantastic news about the embies. 

Hoping2eggshare thats fantastic news about the appointment tomorrow

So I am still at Lister I got 17 big eggs I won't have to take them tables now. But my match got me flowers, chocolate and a card. Annette brought it up to me. I feel so happy now that I have done egg sharing and helped a lady hopefully have a baby. I was shocked to get it but so sweet of them and the card was lovely what she wrote 

I hope tomorrow I have good news. I am just waiting to go home now. I feel a bit sore after but I have come round fine.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* 17 eggs is fab Hun  well done you!!! And that is so sweet of your match  just goes to show how much she appreciates what you're doing for her  
So 9 eggs for you and 8 eggs for the recipient right That's so good 

I hope that you don't feel sore for too long Hun


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Fab news hon! So pleased for you. Your match is a nice person.
Hope you feel better soon and all the soreness go . Rest well and cabt wait to hear about your embies 

Hoping- so so pleased for you!! It's all moving forward. The test results come back pretty quick with the lister 
Please let us know how it goes tomorrow!!

Going crazy- just like you, I have nothing much to say about the NHS!
Fingers cross all of us have a successful pregnancy x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks Hun  it's just chlamydia I think as I've had the rest done I think so fx'd it's quick like you said 
I got it done at a GUM clinic but they wouldn't print the results out for me :/
I will update straight away 

I have nothing good about the NHS to day either with their postcode lottery!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping   great news not long now 

char absolutly fab news fingers crossed they get jiggy tonight   hope you are enjoying hotel lister great that you dont have to take those tabs they arnt very pleasent but i must admit they work because today my stomatch is down and not tender and my last cycle i was still in agony at day 5 transfer so theyve done the job and wow how absolutly lovely of ur match to do that just goes to show how amazed these ladies are to have the chance to be a mum hope you are feeling ok and not to tender 9 good eggs to use thats amazing start i bet you get to blasty exciting times ahead knew you would do well x  

ok ladies bit yuck but have any of you suffered with not being able do a number 2 since ec and if so can anything be taken for it , its been like a week now so its irritating my belly im thinking i need do sumit b4 wed transfer as i dont want be struggling once the embies in there


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping-  I think they will take a day or two to give you the chlamydia results back.  That's mean of them not to provide you a copy! Why is that?

Goingcrazy- It must be the progesterone causing constipation. Have you been having fibre in yr diet? I have a blended vege/fruit juice every morning so no constipation. Perhaps you need to get an over counter drug today so you have one day to get it sorted out before the transfer. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie i was thinking it will be the cyclogest i can try and up my fibre ive not eaten much last few days with feeling really off side so that probebly hasnt helped ive lactulose in the house im thinking i should be ok to take that as its before transfer 

hoping my hubby had his tests at gum clinic and they refused print the results he had to go back with his passport and pay £80 for them to print them out rediculus if thats the only tests your missing though they will be back within 2 days at lister they dont take long they like hiv etc to be with 3 months though for a share so if 3 months is up before treatment is excpected to end they redo them sounds like youve defo got your match though


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Char that's a great number well done!! Looking forward to fertilisation report!!! 
How lovely of your recipient!!!! 

Going crazy, great to hear your embies are going strong! The dr told me at et the pessaries make you constipated and drink lots of fluid. I was told you can get over the counter stuff but to tell the chemist you might be pregnant and they will give you something u can take! 

Minnie sounds like your doing so well during the 2ww! 

Hoping that all sounds great!! They just need to sign you off and you can get going!!!! 

AFM 2 tests today 4dp5dt!!! And two super super faint bfp!! Not sure what to think, I'm hoping its real and not just Evaps!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab a line is a line id say that looks a good sign when does the hormines from trigger injection leave your syteme as i know not to test untill after that hafone i thibk it should be out of your system now so fingers crossed fir a nice ckear line in a few days yay


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab wow I hope it is your BFP. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Kazzab, Minnie, Goingcrazy after EC was you really sore? And going to toliet did it hurt you? I am in agony and my stoamch is bloated. The doctor called me and I am tp take them tablets for 8 dayes.

x


----------



## Kazzab25

Char I felt exactly like that for four or five days! And felt like I had a stitch in my ovaries when I weed! 

Going crazy it was stark white yesterday so was gone by then x


----------



## Char111

kazzab great so this pain for 4-5days. Just wanted to ask again hopefully everything goes well and I get to day 5. When you go for ET do the doctors just give you a choice to tansfer 2 and give you the pros and cons? I reallt want 2 transfed and so my my DH I just want to have to fight. Just wondered if they are relaxed about it and give you the choice x Its just if we get 2 good embryos I'd rather transfer them than frezze one. x


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- wow fab news for the BFP!!! 😘Omg I nervous now, you had no cramping at all right? I felt rubbish till today but have a slight headache!!! 

Char- Yes I was sore the day after EC, was a bit painful to wee but keep you fluids high.
I didn't have as many eggs so didn't need the tablets. Hope you feel better in a day or two

Going crazy- did you take anything yet? Milk sometimes help too


----------



## Minnie2

Char- decision is yours but they will advise you what's best. In my case there was too grade 5aa blast so they said I have a good chance with one. Then they gave me the consequences and risk of multiple pregnancies to mum n baby.
Go with your decision. It's yours at the end of the day x


----------



## Kazzab25

I have had the odd twinge but nothing major! Headache today! 

I can't accept it as true!! It's so faint if its gets darker then ill accept it!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thank you for that. I guess I will just see how my eggs and my Dh sperm go tonight. DH sperm was fine its gone up since last time with IUI as I have been giving him vitamins. x


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- HcG should be out it was 11 days ago so hopefully all out!!! 
Ohhhhh u make me want to test! Im holding it, ill try! Maybe you pregnant with twins as its BFP already 😍
Char- good job with the vits! Worked well for us too x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I haven't a clue why they wouldn't give them to me! But I swear im only missing chlamydia I've done chromosome, HIV, Hep b and c and cystic fibrosis etc etc...

*goingcrazy* oh has had all his tests done already too  so fx'd I'm only waiting a couple of days and then I get matched next week I'm so hoping!!!

*kazza* OMG  please post on our thread on babyandbump and ill let you know what I think 

*char* oh poor you  I hope you're not in pain for much longer


----------



## Kazzab25

Char - I was sore for a good few dys I'm afraid!  On et day I was told my embryologist that he would recommend one, but the dr said I'm thinking of two because of your history! Which I agreed with! And that was that! 

Minnie, I dont fen want to think that it could be a bfp until the line gets darker! It's toooo faint!! I started with some cramps today! 

Please god let this be it!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* if it was totally blank yesterday then that superdrug test has a line on it I've everything crossed for you that it gets darker


----------



## Kazzab25

I've just done another and there is a line have a look on baby and bump!! I really hope this is real!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* is it on our thread If so I saw a FRER and SuperDrug? and that's what I meant there's def a line on that SuperDrug


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- I had my blood test done with Nhs. Had to force this on the GP as we are private paying so we thought we can save money with doing the blood tests with the GP.  The only test not offered was AMh which I did with the lister for £60. Got the results in two days. Lister said  they could not find a copy of my chlymidia and offered to do it and the results were to be back in a day or two. I just got the GP 's sec to print me a copy.
If your egg sharing, it will be free to this test if you have to do it again. 
They wouldn't proceed with a transfer without all the main test results


Kazzab- positive vibes!! Are you going to test again tomorrow? 
I go back to work on Wednesday so if I can pass tomorrow, I think I will survive to Friday hopefully 😣 My hubby has warned me not to do it without him!!! I think I want him around for support. It's not difficult to pee on a stick but my nerves are getting to me. I so want a positive just like each one of us here x


----------



## Char111

Kazzab what topic is it on on baby and bump so I can see your BFp xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab if the shots out ur system which after 11 days it defo is and tgeres a line its only good news im sure u cant get a false line  woooo its only going to get darker

char today is the first day since friday ive not felt tender sone pain is normal and defo with so many those tablets will help in a day or so fingers crossed you dont get any side effects off them  i was dizzy tired and sickly first 2 days taking them however hun if the pain is really bad and not eased with pain relief and a hot water  bottle dont take  any risks go to your emergancy dr and get checked out drinking as much water as possible will also help fingers crossed for exellent fertilisation rates tommorow cant wait to hear 

minnie your doing so well keep holding on it is better to wait to test if u can as some implant late etc so yoir doing amazing


----------



## Char111

Minnie did you get any acupuncture before ET? I am getting it once I know what day I will transfer x

Goingcrazy I had the lady you had who dose acupuncture while you are having ec very nice lady x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* yh I had all main results from previous clinic which are all in date which I took with me last time  as i had set up the sharing there so had majority of tests done  then the doc done some which I too, as well with me  great news that I,l oly have to wait a couple of days for them to get my chlamydia back  was it a swab or a urine one at lister
They said they need this as well then they can get my blood work signed off 

*char* are you a member on baby and bump If not here is the link- http://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1367497-anyone-just-starting-set-up-process-egg-sharing-if-so-come-join-me-59.html


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- I did a swap with the GP but I think listers is urine sample. good news you have most test! Less pricking!
Char- I did accu before and after EC. Hope it's helped and will continue once a week for 3 months if I'm pregnant. Will you be doing it as well?


----------



## goingcrazy78

char you were spoilt aswell then   hope you feel better soon 

minnie yes ive taken some lactulose now  im windy haha


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- thanks for the encouraging words! X


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare I am not a member so can't see the test but thank you and kazzab congrats x

Minnie yes I did acupuncture Friday before ec Sunday and will do it this week twice. I will keep it going like you. x


----------



## Char111

Did you take your Cyclogest the day after EC. I think I must start them tomorrow x


----------



## Char111

That questions was goingcrazy, minnie and kazzab x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- yes next day afterEC until test date and If positive continue for 3 months! Joy huh 😁


----------



## Char111

Thank you Minnie. Yea I had these when I did IUI not nice at all. x I have a very good feeling about your little embie and Lister is such a good clinic and you have done everything right for this IVF so I think you will get that BFP   x


----------



## Minnie2

Thank char. Fingers cross! Hope it's a success for all of us here x
Bet you can wait for the call tomorrow!


----------



## Char111

I am excited but also scared as well incase none of me eggs fertilise. I always worry. I was worrying today I would get no eggs lol
When I woke up I was told 12 eggs and was like oh OK thats not a lot if I have to share but the nurse I saw got it wrong and was like no sorry its 17 so 9 for me . x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char yeh minnie is right u start tomoz one in the morn and one at night try stick to 12 hrs inbetween and around the same time each day if you can dont worry if you cant and if you forget dont panic just take when u remember etc hows the pain now  

minnie i hope i can be as strong as you i really dont want to test early as its so down hearting and depressing if you dont see that liner best to wait till test day and defo first wee of the morning this i know all too well from my pregnancy with my son i tested in the morning it was positive but i went drs in the evening and it was negitive so i had re test at drs the next morn  as the levels drop through out the day as your wee waters down 

just done my cyclogest and my gestone ouch it hurt today and ive a bum covered in bruises already after 12 weeks im going to look like a dart board


----------



## goingcrazy78

char wander if we had the same nurse in recovery to   see told me 6 at first big difference from 26 , i think we all worry at every stage but if your hubbys sperm was good a bet as we speak they are doing the baby dance


----------



## Char111

Thank you goingcrazy for leeting me know about the cyclogest. Your poor bum   It will be worth it.

Yeah we could of had the same nurse I was worried when she said 12. But at least it was wrong. I hope my eggs are getting jiggy with my husbands sperm.  

I am feeling a bit better but still sore really tired now will go to bed early tonight. The nurse said its normal though to feel pain after I have just taken that table so hopefully they will work.


----------



## Kazzab25

I've done three today and in real life tonight's one is clear!!!! 

I've taken it out the case to see the dye on the stick and its there pink dye!!!! 

I triggered 28th 11 says today not including that day!!!  Do u think that's ok?? 

Minnie, I've driven myself mad all day so your doing the right thing!!!


----------



## Char111

kazzab I would do a test tomorrow morning as soon as you wake up. I think if its dark then its positive but I would wait now till the morning. But how exciting for you. xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Yep I agree first thing!! I so hope this is it!!! I've taken the last one out the plastic case and there is pink dye so I'm hopeful, it's got darker all day!


----------



## Char111

I have read the pineapple can help inplatation so I have gone out nd brought loads of pineapple lol I'm sure it won't do anything but I will try anything x


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab im sure trigger should be out your system now but defo only do your test with the first morning wee when the hormones are strongest  

char the tablets will help get tucked in bed with a hot water bottle take plenty of water with you and get some rest ur going to need to rest next couple of days to enable your overies to settle so ur not in discomfort for et im sooo tired myself ive not slept for a  few nights because im running for a wee every half hour


----------



## Char111

kazzab let us know tomorrow what the result is a if its BFP its a true result x


----------



## goingcrazy78

morning ladies  

minnie hooe your well and still being strong  

kazzab hope ur morning test is showing a nice nfp line  

char hope your feeling a bit better this morning  cant wait for your update  

ok ladies when u go for et at lister do they scan you  first or during and do they do any bloods or do they just go straight ahead with transfer with no scans etc i ask because each clinic ive been has done different


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi going crazy 

Bfp again this morning still faint but darker than yesterday. 

At et they scan over your belly not internal no bloods just transfer 

Char looking for some good need today!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* gl with the report today  I hope loads of them were getting jiggy last night 

*kazza* AMAZING news Hun so chuffed for you  seems ages ago we was waiting for treatment on the other site and now you have your bfp that just amazing 

*goingcrazy* when is your transfer again? Sorry I'm finding it hard to remember everyone's days etc?


----------



## Char111

Kazzab fantastic news that is great. I am truely happy for you. Was this your first time at Lister as I know you have had IVF before. 
Just got see if both stuck or just one but exciting times now for you.

Goingcrazy good luck for ET tomorrow. 

Hoping2share what day is your appointment this week? Excited for you x

Minnie how you feeling today?

Well this morning is going to drag. I was told I would hear between 10-12 what time did most of you hear back?
I just hope some got jiggy I am really worried in case none did x


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab   id say youve defo got ur bfp amazing congratulations   im diing a little dance for you   thanks fir the info on et 

char im sure you will get great news today they were a bit late calling me it as mire the 12 mark just after i think i predict 9 beautiful emmbies  

hoping i transfer tomoz at 9.30am so by 10am tomoz ill finally be pupo again bet your excited for your appointment now


----------



## bettyboop5

Kezzab  Im so thrilled for you! Congrats huns                

Char  Hope the u have good news this morning!  This is the most nerve racking time isnt it? Sticky vibes for u x

Goingcrazy  Are u going for a 3 or 5 day  transfer?  Goodluck for tomorrow x

Minnie PUPO lady how things going huns? Not long till u test hey?  So much luck  huns.  ust need to pit more dancing bananas here x

AFM  3 more days till my endo scratch then it's systems go. Been in contact with Dr McDreamny and it looks like we will be changing to a long protocol meaning I will start d/r on friday too.  To say Im excited and nervous is an understatement


----------



## Char111

I just had a call 5 fertilized so I am booked in for Thursday at 10.40 unless I get a call and they want me to go to day 5. Minnie, kazzab< goingcrazy do they normally call on the day 3 to tell you if they want you to go to day 5 x Just glad thats out the way. x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char fab news they got jiggy   yes they will call you by 9am  on the morning of day 3 if they want you to wait u can always call them b4 you leave that morning though if uve not heard   

betty im having a day 5 currently we have 11 top grade growing  so im excited to see how many and what quality they are by tomoz not long now hun and u will be on your way


----------



## bettyboop5

Char That is good news!  Well done! Do u prefer day 3 or day 5 tranfer? x

goingcrazy  11 top grades! Aikaramba! That is fantastic.  Ladies What is your trick to get such good quality eggs and a good bumper crop?


----------



## Minnie2

Morning Ladies

Char- Congrats hon!! Decent number- Yes they will call you Thursday and let you know how the 5 are doing and will tell you if they want to consider a blastocyst or not. If the do then, you'll haveyour transfer on Saturday, they will give you a time. What they told me was if we don't call you on the 5thday,consider it good news ( which means some of them survived to become blastocyst) so make your way in.
Yes, I did read about pineapples but when I went for Brazil nuts instead... I'm skeptical about pineapple, they also induce period. Bet you can't wait now.. You will be PUPO soon!!!

Goingcrazy-How you feeling today?  Did you managed to go last night? Bet you can't wait for tomorrow. No scans during the transfer. They just do the abdominal scan and i can think they get a measurement of the lining and etc on their screen. 

Kazzab-  Congrats I'm so happy for you. Are you feeling better today? I read that HCG should be out between 7-12 days from tigger so today will be the end of it.I haven't caved.. I'm still a chicken and have the very good excuse of only having one clear blue digital test kit. I have been off the last 2 days and not done much. I'm just lazing at home and it's back to reality (work) tomorrow ;(  I should be able to get to Friday i think but the only problem is apparently the test is better done in the morning but I want to do it Friday after work as I'm afraid the results are not good and i can't get myself to work after that!  Don't feel to bad now, no cramping.

Bettyboop- So pleased for you. This Friday will come quick. Will you be on the pill? Wishing you all the best hon xx

Hoping- Any news yet? excited for you..


It's good to know everything is moving along for all of us x


----------



## Char111

Minnie how many fertilized for you on day 1? I just hope 1 or 2 makes it x


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- Take a lot of proteins when stimming, they recommend 60grams a day.  A few of us took protein shake. Dont get ones with soya as they mess with your hormones. Whey protein is what I got.  Drink lots of water 2L a day. I cut out chocolates and processed food during that period as I really wanted some decent eggs as I knew my amh was low. I also took almond milk and ate a lot of nuts ( almonds, pumpkin seeds and etc) Pre conceive vits and also vitamin C!!


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Out of 9 eggs- 6 fertilised but 2 of them discarded as two eggs stuck together or something like that. SO 4 fertilised on day 1 and 4 still on day 3 and  2 blast on day5.


----------



## Char111

I hope I make it to day 5 or at least have good quality eggs on day 3. i think this is the worrying bit. You have got this far and now want it to go all the way x


----------



## bettyboop5

Thanks Minnie2  Ive bought some whey protein to go vanilla flavour ready for stimms.  Part of me is thinking of starting it now.  Thanks for the almond milk tip.  With that, Im off to Tescos to stock up on nuts etc.  I love coconut milk and have been drinking this too.  xxx


----------



## Char111

bettyboop5 good luck for the treatment. xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop-  Heard coconut milk is good too..Time will fly! Can't wait for your news..Please keep up updated xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Don't worry hon, they will monitor the embies and I'm sure you will have quality blastocyst. I had four and they still risked it with me. I left it all in their hands.
However, they were honest and told me not all will make it to blastocyst. It will be nerve wrecking i wont lie. I have a good vibe for you!! We did all the right things xx


----------



## bettyboop5

Thanks Char11 and Minnie2


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies I'm on my way to lister for my appointment 

*char* amazing news Hun 5 is really good 

*goingcrazy* tomorrow you will be PUPO  exciting times 

*minnie* how are you holding up?

*kazza* your pics are looking good on babyandbump so excited for you 

*betty* good luck with your cycle


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies 
char im sure you will get to day 5 with your 5 and if not a day 3 is just as promising look at amy on here with her amazing 1 shes now havily pregnant all it takes is 1 , hows your belly today  

minnie yes i managed a little feel better just for that though , im glad all the tenderness has gone now glad to hear your still hanging in there its not being scared your actually being very brave and i hope i can do the same its nice to wait to avoid false reading etc it prevents driving yourself mad with worry some ladies are lucky they test early and get there bfp but if you test early and get bfn it just makes you stress and obsess more ive dont it   i want to wait till otd this time which also happenes to be my mums birthday and the day i take my 15 year old to her first concert to she her beloved one direction  

hoping good luck will be waiting for good news  

betty i know we were amazed as icsi was an option but cut out all caffine from the hubby diet made him eat healthy drink green tea take a multi vitamin and cod liver oil omega 3 plus q10   and i started to drink build up shakes or complan they are just normal vitamin drinks made with a pint of milk plus i drank 2 litres of water and ive been on folic acid 5mg all seems to have done the trick i just hope we still have one really good quality one left out of those 11 tomoz be amazing if theres still a few of them


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Glad you're feeling better today and be even better for tomorrow!!  Yes, I'm not going to test till Friday evening I think. It's a day earlier then OTD.
It's nice you are going to wait and do it on your mom's birthday and the special day of  seeing a concert with your daughter! I have tickets to see the shard this saturday which i bought for my hubby for his birthday last year, so guess good or bad news we will just go. All the best for tomorrow. I'm pretty sure you can going to have some lovely blastocysts xxx

Hoping- All the best for today hon..Looking forward to your news!  Yes, i'm still holding up so far....x


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks minnie im lucky that im not goung in the concert with my daughter iam going to go shopoing with my hubby while my daughter and her friends are at the oncert i dont think my ears could cope with thousands of screaming teenagers my daughter said mum if your pregnant im goung to tell everyone in the concert my mums just found outshes pregnant by txting the big screen  bless her testi.g the night b4 is fine you know ur levels should be enough to detect it but if it came back bfn which i pray it wont you would need to test again in the morning to be sure im sure your going to get a bfp though   im glad lister  scan at ec over the belly to check the womb my last xlinic didnt and im sure i was suffering ohss i was in so much pain the transfer was even painful but they didnt check any thing so im glad lister take a look its a relief  im still swollen but not in pain but i know the steriods can make me bloat aswell


----------



## PalmTree

Hey girls,

What's the best time to start this extra protein intake before IVF? Does it also work for FET?

I'm looking forward to hearing your comments.


PalmTree


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi palm tree its best to up protein as soon as u make the desicion to try for a baby some ladies just start once they start stimms i personally started as soon as i was excepted at lister and ive definatly had better quality eggs this time ive done an fet b4 aswell and yes uping protein and water intake  can help your body prepare to accept the embreyo and keep you in exellent health


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- thanks for all the positive vibes for me!! Lol yes I suppose you don't want all the screaming teenagers at a one direction concert! Shopping sounds much better. I'm sure Lister will check and you can also mention it to them.
The nurse will brief you a bit before the doc comes to do the transfer. It's all over so quick! I was looking for the embryo on screen and it was a tiny tiny white dot!Amazing to think it will be a baby  ( fingers crossed)

Palm tree- I up my protein during stimms but it's probably much better to so it before! All the best to you


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi all, been catching up on last few days posts so glad all going well for u all   char hope feeling better today. Looking forward to hear hoping  update at clinic today  

I had call from lister today confirming my apt for fri,they said my results in so asked 19.3 believe this is good   so fingers crossed they will accept me to egg share


----------



## goingcrazy78

wanna b that sounds good to me im sure they will except you best of luck


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Today went well, I had my bloods done on the third attempt of sticking the needle in :dohh: got two nicely bruised arms :haha:

They said results be back in couple days and then they will get them signed off. They will then officially match me once this has happened.

I will be doing a long day 21 protocol 

I have to call up on my next af- by then I should be officially matched and take the pill for around 12 days (to get our cycles in sync). 
Then I go for a scan then if all is okay I start down regging 

The nurse was going to scan me today as I told her my periods are irregular but she went and spoke to someone and came back and said my recipient isn't ready yet- so I'm guessing I'm practically matched!!!

Fx'd my next period isn't too far away so I can get started on the pill for two weeks!
I guess I just wait to hear that I have been officially matched as well :shrug: I just hope NOTHING goes wrong

*minnie* well done you're doing great! 

*char* 5 is brilliant Hun  it must be so worrying though bless you  I'm sure they will do great 

*goingcrazy* how are you Any symptoms at all

*wanna b mum* fantastic news 

*palm* welcome  I'm not sure I haven't started them yet but goingcrazy knows her stuff


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie im getting excited now but nervus to we have got to leave at 4.30am but im dying to know how our embryos are doing cant wait see the white dot   hope ur feling ok 3 days to go its looking good  

char how are you feeling now hun hope the pain has eased  

kazzab hope ur well and got ur head around that amazing bfp  

hoping hope things went well today ive been thinking about you


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping that all sounds great sounds like they have u matched they just need the bloods to say it officially not long now and you will be on your way to being pupo excited for you  
i transfer tomoz hun fingers crossed oohhh im soo happy for u


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* aw thanks Hun, I just hope everything goes to plan! They said if my period doesn't come for ages I will go in and have a scan and provera but fx'd that my period comes on its own 

Sorry! It's been one of them days! I really hope all goes well tomorrow Hun sorry  I don't know why I keep thinking you're PUPO already I keep getting everyone's journeys muddled up sorry Hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping i do the same   get myself lost on where everyone is, im sure your period will come soon start drinking plenty and uping protien and im sure ur period will make an appearance before you know it good thing is lister have done what they said they would and your now on your way im certain things will run smooth now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I never knew that protein will help so I'm going to eat loads and steal loads of oh's protein shake 
I'm so pleased with lister they seem great  accept for my blood test lol! Three attempts crickey!! 

I think I will get excited once I'm officially matched  do they email or call to let you know?

How are you feeling about tomorrow


----------



## goingcrazy78

i rang on my day 1 and they said oh we were going to ring you you are matched so we are ready to go   but yes they should call you but you can email or call in a few days and ask for an update they really dont mind atall so id do that each week but by the sounds of it they are only waiting on your results , they are usually good with the bloods but the other day the nurse doing mine had 2 goes i didnt want to bleed haha and yes protein improves egg quality just a pint of milk is usually enough but lots of women take the soya free shakes i personally took either build up shakes or complan as i mixed them with milk for protien but they contain all the vitimins aswell and 2 litres of water a day gets you ready  

yeh im excited about tomoz cant believe ill be pupo again tomoz im nervus to as last we heard we had the 11 day 3 top quality grade 1 emmbies but ive no idea now how they are and how many we have so im nurvus to find out im just praying for a grade 1a thats all we need then its all down to the big man upstairs to bless us


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Hello everyone! I am a newbie so please be gentle.  

I've been reading your forum almost everyday now to guide me what to expect throughout egg sharing program. We're doing it anonymously as no one knows in my family or friends that were going on this route and we don't want anybody knows. Even here I can't introduce my real name. But I can assure you I am a human and not a robot or alien! Lols. 

Anyway I can still introduce my self. I am Asian background (31), my husband is white British (34) we been married for 6 and half yrs now. We have our wonderful daughter tru ivf-icsi 2010. We were both lucky to have here on first trial of ivf (nhs). It's been 3 yrs now and we have no luck again conceiving naturally. As hubby got low sperm count. The only option is ivf-icsi again. But there's no way we can afford it this time. 

We decided to try egg sharing program not just to help us but to help others to achieve a possible pregnancy. We had our first appointment in lister and I am impressed on their clinic and staff being so nice. My u/s is fine but hubby still got low sperm count. Not just that. I've been told by the nurse that there's no Asian background in their waiting list. Which makes me feel dissapointed. The time frame? Nobody knows. I understand it, and just accept the fact that its going to be a waiting game. The nurse mention that they already i for. The gamete & advertise about egg donor on my background. 

I really don't know what to expect and how long I have to wait. I'm starting to search the world of google to find a forum for women/family looking for egg donor. Please ladies if you know have any advise or idea, please fire them away. I will be very grateful. Sorry for my long post and congratulations to the ladies who had their baby/babies tru egg sharing and to those pregnant at the moment.

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* yh that what she was doing I wouldn't bleed she kept missing my vein! The last attempt was done by another lady and she done it straight away thank god loooool! I've got some lovely marks on my arm now haha!!!

Wow that was lucky phoning up and you was matched  yh I might email them Friday or Monday? Just for an update...

I find it so hard to drink so much as I can't stop pee'ing lol!!! I need to start though!!!

Hun I'm sure tomorrow will be fine, they would call if it wasn't right? Plus you have so many you're bound to have at least one perfect embie  can't wait to hear how it all goes for you it's exciting 

*hoping4bubba#2* welcome  it's good to know you're human 

Don't worry too much about the no match... I was deverstated after my appointment when I was told there was no match.... They did however put my advert to the national gamete trust and they also looked through their other donor lists to see if anyone was willing to accept mixed race donor eggs and two people are keen so don't loose hope- I've had all this progress in two weeks  you can email to find out how the matching process is going so don't worry too much YET Hun 

You can sign up to pride angel too- there are recipients looking for donors, lister were going to consider a recipient I found on there for me but I said I would prefer to go through their list.

Wishing you all the best, the ladies here are wonderful and lister are an amazing clinic


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping4bubba your talking to the best person to advise you now with hoping best of luck on your journey im sure lister will do there best for you  

hoping thanks hun fingers crossed eekkkk not long    will go shower and sleep now on the road by 4.30am will be back tomoz after noon hopefully pupo with a healthy blasty


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Fab news hon! So happy for you😘that wait is almost coming to an end!!!
Hope it all starts going smooth now. I have tiny veins and nurses have a tough time but I assure you Bumi the Indian nurse there is brilliant! She does it once with no issues, so I always ask for her!!

Going crazy- all the best for tomorrow! Will be thinking about you 😃


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping4bubba- welcome ! Hoping2eggshare is an expert and has gone through the similar situation.
As for me, Im not egg sharing as I have low amh but I enjoy chatting with the ladies here. They are lovely 😘
All the best and hope you don't have to wait long for your match


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks minnie   will update asap tomoz


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for your lovely messages! I refuse to accept its a true bfp until Saturday. Still worrying about trigger! Although, my lines have continuously darker, surely f it was trigger theybwould be getting lighter not darker! Doing another test tomorrow! 

Char - well done on fertilisation Hun! Looking forwardvto news on Thursday! I'm sure you will have some perfect blasts!

Going crazy, whatbtimecwas transfer tomorrow! Mega excited ! 

Minnie stay strong! In a way I wish I didn't test early as its driven me mad!!

Hi palm tree good luck this cycle and with the scratch! 

Hopingtoshare glad appt went well! Your be off and rolling! When's af due?

Hopingforabubba hoping to share is deffo the expert hear ! Wishing you lots of lck!


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Thank you ladies! You made my nerves calm a bit. I am worried but like you girls says lister is very good in this industry. I will look at that site and maybe can start looking for someone that wants my eggs. 

xxx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Forgot to say thanks for the wam welcome! Feel a lot better now!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* oh yh forgot you have an early start bless you  have a nice sleep and we will speak to you once you're PUPO exciting 
Night 

*minnie* I think Bumi was the one who done last and final one bless her she was really good  and thanks Hun I hope this wait is nearing to an end I can't wait to go through it all and join in with all of you ladies with all the bfps to come 

Hope your doing okay Hun?

*kazza* thanks  um not sure I have irregular periods so probably not for a while yet...  Hun don't worry trigger would be getting lighter and not darker... Plus my trigger was always gone by 7/9dpo... I have everything crossed for you as the tests are looking like they are darkening up nicely 

*hooingbubba* maybe email them in a few days to see how they're getting on Hun that's what I done


----------



## Kazzab25

Thanks hoping! You can ask for provera to get your period on way if you've not had one for ages!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* yh they said if it takes ages to come they will give me provera (I've took it in the past) I'm only cd23 but my cycles are long so Mohave to wait and they will scan me if no period then do that if my lining is thin or something 

I hope you are okay 
Have you got many tests left??


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh good at least they will do that! 

I've got loads left I've sort a fortune! Stil bfp today I keep thinking every morning it's gonna go away!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Going crazy- wishing u lots good luck today  

Kazzab- I'm sure they will get darker  so pleased 4 u  

Minnie- I'm sure it's not long to test day wen is it?? Ur are holding out well  

Hoping- so glad ur apt went well, u b starting real soon how exciting  : 

Char- do hope u feeling better


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping4bubba- sorry cant help wiv ur questions I all new to this to   hoping and all others are lovely and sure will help u thro, but wanted say welcome and wishing u all best of luck


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi
Anyone completing FET at lister currently?
Becki


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* I can only imagine how much you've spent  I will be popping over to the other site to have a peek  it's def your bfp if you've got another bfp Hun  exiting!!!!

*wanna b mum* aw thanks I'm so happy  feels like I'm actually getting somewhere after my old clinic wasted my time 

*charlie 'N' Bec* I'm not sure sorry, I know the people that are on here the most are going through their fresh cycles, but I might be wrong...

*goingcrazy* hope you're okay today? cant wait to hear that you're PUPO 

*char* I hope you're not in much pain anymore? 

*minnie* still not caved yet Hope you're okay?


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy hope everything went OK today and I am looking forward to hear your great news.

Minnie not long now till test day.

Kazab you still getting your BFP so exciting.

Charlie 'N' Bec I am not sure if anyone has done a fet I am doing a fresh Transfer and this is my first time.

Wanna b Mun hope your doign well

Well I am still in pain in my lower stomach and I haven't been toilet- Goingcrazy you had this didn't you. I am fine weeing lol and I am still bloated. I am meant to have ET tomorrow unless i get a call in the morning saying they want to transfer saturday. 

Anyway hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hey ladies im on my way home im pupo yay ii have one 5AA hatching blasty on board  otd friday 22nd we had 7 made it to blast they are calling tomoz to let us know how many can be froze i cant wait get hone and go to sleep im so tired i will be back later with more details but just wanted share our fab news asap

char im still suffering with not being able to go toilet  aoarantly its normal will nessage more later x


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy thats is fantastic great news so happy for you xx


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- fab news hon and good blastocyst too!! Get some rest and enjoy the 2WW 

Hoping2eggshare- Not caved yet, I'm back to work today, so I'm occupied

Kazzab- Very happy for you!!! I'm sure it's a positive.

Char- Hope you're feeling better now

Wanna b mum- How are you?? all the best with egg sharing. I've not caved yet

Charlie n bec- Welcome


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies can I join you all too  Im not egg sharing but at the Lister and the main Lister thread is quite quiet    

I spoke with goingcrazy in the waiting room last week   so super duper happy she is now PUPO   xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

staceyemma said:


> Hey ladies can I join you all too  Im not egg sharing but at the Lister and the main Lister thread is quite quiet
> 
> I spoke with goingcrazy in the waiting room last week  so super duper happy she is now PUPO  xxx


I remember you when i first started posting on FF I see you was going to egg share but have won a free cycle


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* that's fantastic news  I am so so happy for you  you're PUPO and loads to freeze! Great news!!

*char* ouch bless you  hope you feel better soon  can't wait for you to be PUPO aswell 

*minnie* well done for holding off go you  you're doing great!!!

*staceyemma* hi  congrats on winning a cycle how lucky


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Any more news today?

Staceyemma- Congrats on winning the cycle and welcome. How did you manage to win a cycle. I'm not egg sharing either as i have low amh. Just finished my cycle and waiting to find out- Hope it's a BFP!
All the best to you


----------



## staceyemma

Everyday yes I was going 2 eggshare a second time   how are your twins!!!  Xxx

Minnie the lister run a competition each year the next one opens in October xx sure you're going to get that BFP   xxx 

Hoping thanks for the lovely welcome xx
Have been secretly stalking this thread wishing you all well from a distance  

I'm currently sniffing day 9 af was due today but no show  
Guess its pretty common.. So tired and dippy too  
Good luck to all you lovely lister ladies xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies well ive had a little sleep now gosh i needed it all these early mornings have caught up with me plus this blasted constipation is making me feel so sick ive taken some senna now as its safe in pregnancy just wish i could go  

so we got to lister and we had 7 out of the 11 that have made it to blasty theres 2 that they said they will defo beable to freeze but the others they are going to leave today and look again tomoz at them to see if they are suitable .

one perfect 5aa hatching blasty is now on board we did ask about putting 2 back but the dr and nurse and embreyoligist said even with my previous failures due to me still being under 35 (although im 35 in sept   ) and the fact its a perfect hatching blast they would not put two back in 

kazzab fab news looks like sat that line will still be there  

minnie hope your well today  

char hope your feeling a little better now im suffering terrible with the constipation now its been over a week and i now feel so sick ive tryed lactulose but it didnt do much so reluctantly ive just taken a senna tablet as apparantly they are safe to use i just need sumit to work so i stop feeling so awful they did say today that its due to the meds and those tablets to prevent ohss that unfortunatly they give similar symptoms to ohss and once they stop i should start to feel better ive taken my last one today so i hope so cant wait to hear your news tomoz im sure ull get to day 5  

stacey hi hun welcome all these ladies will look after you dont worry bout af told you mine was really late it will come and before you know it you will be pupo  

hoping hi hun hope your  ok


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy that is fantastic news about your embies. and to think you have some to freeze is great. Relax and chill now.
So they are strict on just putting 1 back?
I am glad I am not the only one not being able to go to toliet. Do you have some lower stomach pain? I do. I feel sp bloated from not being able to go to toilet.

I hope your feeling OK after though xxx And really happy for you x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char yes hun my stomatch aches with it and im starting to feel sick now i cant sleep or anything because ive got the urge to go but cant just hope the senna works now , yes they were strict with me said no chance to 2 but i think it depends on quality of the embreyos etc i only really wanted to transfer one any way but hubby would of liked 2 but they were very strict on that this one transfered is so good our chances are high    are you nervus about tommoz


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy yeah I am nervous about tomorrow my appointment is 10.40 but they said they will call me if they want it to go to day 5. What time they call you and did you have a day3 appointment booked. I just keep thinking what is none make it or they are bad quality. Do they only check on them on day 3 after day 1? Or do you know if they check on them on day 2? I just want today to be over.
yea my stomach is really sore and bloated and I just want to go number 2 hahaha

Hoping2eggshare have you heard any updates yet?

Minnie how you feeling you back to work now?

staceyemma Hi and thats brilliant you won a free IVF. Have you started sinjections yet? x

Kazzab have you done anymore preg tests? x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char they booked me an appointment for day 3 it was 2pm but i explained how far away i was so they said that they would call me no later than 9am and if i needed to go just get there asap , they called me dead on 9am to say we were going to blast i would imagine they will also ring you between 8am and 9am im sure they will be going strong im not sure how often they check them at lister but i think they pretty much leave them alone which is best for them they have fab facilities though so im positive for you that you will have a good embryo to transfer its so nerve wrecking waiting x


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- sorry to hear your still poorly!!the good is you have a nice embie settling in hon x
Char- hope you feel better soon too hon. They don't check day 2 as they don't want to disturb it apparently

Back to work and its busy and I'm anxious which doesn't help. I feel like caving  ... Help help help


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie are just scared to a test? I will be the same. You could try and do a test tomorrow morning. Or just think you have one test so save it till Friday. I would prob crack and have to test. But don't do tonight. If you are thinking of testing do it in the morning. x We will all be hear to support you. I have  feeling you will get your BFP x


----------



## Minnie2

OMG Char, I think it's hitting me! I may test on the morning. I'm popping to tesco to get groceries so will pick up the additional kits will keep you updated!
Yes I'm scared to test as I really don't want a BfN 
Don't worry, in sure you will get beautiful embies by tomorrow!
This whole process is not easy is it!


----------



## Char111

Let us know how it goes. Yeah I think this part it the hardest as you have got this far and you don't want it all to end. I would be scared as well. I think I will do it on my own first then if its BFP I will do it hubby and surprise me. U just I get a good embroy to freeze in case it doesn't work. 
Have you fely any any signs?
I am excited for you x


----------



## Kazzab25

Staceyand Emma - welcome to the thread!

Going crazy fab news 5aa blasty hatching same as me!!! Did you get your picture? Looking forward to tomorrows update, hope you feel better soon! 

Char - with me at ec dr thum was really laid back with how any I transferred, I had the same grade hatching blast as going crazy but was still aloud 2. I think it's down to the dr, but it was only because I've never been pregnant and I've had 3 failed cycles. I'm 27 yrs old too.  Good luck tomorrow, can't wait or news, they called me almost bang on 9 on day 3. 

Minnie! You gonna cave!!! I'm tooooo excited to hear, try and use first wee of the day! 

Hoping how are you Hun? 

To the lady who asked about FET I've done one those but not at lister x 

Afm still getting bfp and I got onion a digi which said 1-2 weeks! Eeeeeek I'm so scared!!


----------



## Char111

kazzab that is great news I wonder if its twins!!! So wxcited for you.  Will you a early scan done at lsister?
I hope I can get 2 my husband really wnats 2 transferred


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* no news today... When do you think I will hear back? I'm thinking next week when results are back and they've officially matched me?

I can't wait for you to test Hun  like char said we will all be here to support you  

*goingcrazy* that's fantastic news  sorry they wouldn't out two back but the one you've had out back sounds absolutely perfect  when is your OTD
Hope the constipation goes real soon!

*staceyemma* I saw that free cycles to be won on their site and I went to apply but I forgot and when I did it was too late! I bet you was so happy winning it  was there any costs at all for example ICSI etc or is it all completely free

*char* really hoping that you feel better soon Hun  I'm sure your embies are doing just fine   I feel for you Hun the worry must be never ending 
And no updates as of yet Hun 

*kazza* I'm good thanks  congrats Hun  your eggo is officially preggo I'm so excited for you! Felt so long ago we was all seeking info on egg sharing on the other site and you've got your bfp so happy for you I really am


----------



## Char111

goingcrazy what doctor did u see? x


----------



## Kazzab25

Thank you hoping I no seems like an age ago! 

Char fingers crossed they'll let you if you want two!


----------



## staceyemma

Hi char no I'm currently sniffing af was due today but late   no sign either  
Good luck for your embies! Xx

Hoping- its completely free drugs, icsi, freezing etc yes I was so happy as you can imagine 
Lister is fab compared to my old clinic!
I have to travel 145 miles to the clinic but I'm not complaining!

Kazza thanks for the welcome and congrats on ur BFP! Hope I'll be joining you soon!

Going crazy- I wanted to post as you all seem so lovely.  
When's your test date?

Minnie are you testing tomorrow? If you are good luck darling! Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* when is OTD I'm loving the digi too 

*staceyemma* everything included that is amazing Hunni  you're so lucky especially having the ICSI and freezing included  
I too prefer lister to my old clinic, my old clinic was rubbish lister are great  tabs a lot of miles! We have a two hour drive each way as well but it's for sure worth it


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies test date theyve give me is only 9 days away friday the 22nd eeekkk 

stacey they are all lovely really supportive group they will keep you strong

char i saw dr sougi shes a lady dr i think that her reasons where fair ive had 2 children so they know i can get pregnant and with a hatching blast we stand a good chance and twins would put an awful strain on my kidney so her desision was right i only wanted one anyway it was hubby that wanted 2 im sure they will let you go with what feels right for you 

minnie your caving   defo do a morning one and just remember if you do test early and its not bfp dont panic its not time yet that is all and re test ive a feeling its going to come up bfp already though 

kazzab yeh i got my picture will try upload it very cool and i like the fact they did a trail transfer first today on me and then they scan while doing it much better than my old clinic 

hoping thanks hun awaiting exciting updates from you soon   i hope this blasted constipation goes to all i want is a poo


----------



## Minnie2

Ladies, thanks for the luck. Ill do it tomorrow morning. I have more than enough kits now
Char- not really had symptoms. I just seem to pee often and feel hot at night. It could be down to progesterone. I think they will let you transfer 2 but you will just get the consequences. I have never been pregnant and had 5aa blastocyst so they advised one. If its 3 day, you can definitely transfer 2
Hoping- it's still mid week so you may hear something by Friday 
Kazzab- yes I'm caving tomorrow. The anxiety is killing me.
Have you had any other symptoms?
Going crazy - I hope a good night rest snuggling with your little embie tonight.
Staceyandemma- thanks and wish you well for your cycle


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun  the 22nd will be here in no time that's great news 

And LOVING the pic of your future baby 

*minnie* very true! I hope so! Can't wait to have some good news... Hoping my period hurries up too grrrr I'm only cd24!

So glad you got tests eeeeeeeeek I'm excited about tomorrow for you


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie thanks hun i went sleep for an hour as soon as i got home i was so tired hopefully after a good night sleep ill feel brighter tommorrow ill be waiting for fantastic news from you tomoz   best of luck x

hoping i cant believe how close it seems already


----------



## Kazzab25

Goingcrazy love the pic! I might put mine up!

Minnieall I've had is really mild intermittent cramps with the odd shooting pain and rally sore boobs!that is all!


----------



## Kazzab25

How did you add the pic going crazy?


----------



## Kazzab25

Minnie! Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## Minnie2

Morning ladies, - going crazy,Kazzab, char- hope you're well 
Tested this morning and it was a BFN!!! I'm not sure what to think at this point but will do the test on Saturday again.
I'm guessing it did not implant...
Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Kazzab25

Minnie, I'm really sorry to hear this!!  but it is still early! I've read loads of stories where ladies got bfn right up until official test day! Test on Saturday Hun x


----------



## Puglover1980

Kazzab - amazing news. You're obviously pregnant. Wonderful.

Minnie - as others have said, it's probably just too early for you, but I know how you must be feeling. It's never easy to see a BFN. *Hugs*

Goingcrazy - love the new pic. I will be eagerly awaiting your news in a week or so (earlier if you cave!).

AFM, this time next week DH and I will nearly be at Lister for our consultation. I'm getting so impatient now!

I had another question I was hoping one of you could answer for me. In terms of the egg sharing programme/IVF, do they pretty much accept any (good) reason for you wanting to do it? The reason I ask is that I've conceived on clomid twice before, and I've only tried a couple of clomid cycles since my m/c. I'm worried that the Lister will want me to try more clomid/other less invasive fertility options first, before moving to IVF. I've thought long and hard about IVF and egg sharing and know for sure it's what I want to do - will that be enough? I really don't want to do clomid cycle after clomid cycle.

Just wondering if they expect you to have exhausted every single other possible avenue first before moving on to IVF.

Thanks ladies. x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie Don't get upset hun or worried Kazab might be having twins so her test showed up early. I think test again Saturday as it is still early xx

Goingcrazy how you feeling today?

Kazab how are you feeling? 

Hoping2eggshare I hear some news today xx

So I got a call from Lister all 5 of me embies are top quality and they want to transfer saturday. I aske dthe lady on the phone if we could transfer 2 and she said they don't advise it but its up to us and we would need to sign a disclaimer so we are going with that.
I never thought all 5 would make it. I am glad I took all the vitamins and did acupuncture.
So another 2 days of worry. 
But minnie please don't get upset yet there is still a very good chance that you are pregnant xx


----------



## Char111

Puglover1980 Hi an dgood luck for your appoitment. They won't make you do clomid again. They let you decide and its your choice at the end of the day. So You will be able to eggshare no problem xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char    told you they would i had this gut feeling they would grow well amazing news hope your feeling better today   good news on the transfer for you i knew with me they would be really strict they wont risk my health and one baby will put a massive str in on me never mind 2   we know if we get our bfp we are in for a long pregnancy of me being unwell but its worth it in the end 

minnie please dont be down heartened or panic it is probebely just the levels arnt yet high enough every woman differs on the amount of hormone they produce wait untill first thing sat morn and try again even then if its bfn you will need to test 2 days later sometimes they just take a little more time to implant and produce please stay positive im rooting for you    

kazzab nice clear picture my hubby said the bubble at the edge we they explained is it hatching is its willy   he says its a boy and hes blessed he does make me laugh yeh put yours on that would be cool you go ontop profile then modify forum profile and upload  

puglover as char said they wont make you try again if your suitable to share they will let you try that very best of luck  

hoping thanks hun not long and you will have your pic to show off  

stacey any sign of af for you yet


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I agree it might just be too early Hunni  wait until Saturday and test again Hun 

*puglover* gl with your consultation next week  I was so impatient the week before too but it will be here before you know it now 
Nope it's your choice if you want to opt for egg sharing IVF 

*char* I hope to hear news today, thanks  BRILLIANT news that all five made it to blast and you're allowed two  I'm so excited for you 

*goingcrazy* fx'd you're right  how are you feeling today


----------



## mouse13

Just popping back on here to share our good news with everyone. We had a scan yesterday at 6 weeks 5 days and it is twins! saw two heartbeats which is wonderful. Not only that, but we also found out the lady who we shared our eggs with is pregnant - with twins!! So excited but also a little nervous! x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Thanks. I know it's diffcult but I'll just have to see. Can't help but feel a but disheartened at the moment.
Kazzab- I really hope so too.. I had cramping the day after the transfer, sweats,headache and even last night. Not sure if AF is arriving but progestrone is stopping it or perhaps maybe there is a pregnancy. Have you tested today? I think you are going to have twinnies!!! 
Goingcrazy-How you feeling? your hubby is funny..lol...The embryologist joked and said both or blastocyst that made it were boys as there the fastest swimmers. Yes, I will test on Saturday again and see but i feel it's 50%-50% at the moment. 
Hoping-Hope you get some good news soon.
Puglover- thanks . Hope it changes.

Kazzab/Goingcrazy- When you had a failef ivf, did you get a reason? I wanted to do an immunes test but was advised against it due to my age and first try.


----------



## Minnie2

Char- That's really good news all 5 are going to blast. I'm sure you will have some to freeze to


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie stay positive I know its hard but Test again saturday xx

Mouse13 congrats thats amzing. Did you have 2 blasts put back? And were they OK with you doing that?

Goingcrazy love the picture xx


----------



## mouse13

Hi Char111,
We had two three day grade 1 embryos put back in. Five of our eggs fertilised but only two made it to day three. So they were happy to put them both back in!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Mouse* - it's great to hear a success story from a 3-day transfer. All the ones on here recently seem to be 5-day ones, which obviously have a higher success rate. I'm already starting to race ahead and am worrying that I might not get to blast stage, and what does that mean etc. Ridiculous seeing as I haven't even been accepted onto the programme yet!!! Nice to know the more old-fashioned approach still works too! Congrats.

Thanks to *Char*, *Goingcrazy* and *Hoping* for the reassurance that this is my decision and they won't start asking me to try IUIs or injectables first! I don't want any more waiting or doing things that only have low success rates. It's time for the big guns.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*mouse* fantastic e news that you and the recipient are both pregnant with twins  wishing you a h&h 9 months 

*char* thanks Hun  I really hope that you get some good news Saturday too 

*puglover* gl at your appointment  it's all up to you if you wan to go forward with this so try not to worry


----------



## staceyemma

Great news about the embies char! 
Minnie don't give up yet lots of ladies test negative until otd on here one of which is my good friend.
Going crazy pupo lady   how late was your af? Mines not here yet! Gutted!
Hello to all you lovely other ladies x


----------



## Minnie2

Mouse- Congrats on twins!!!
Puglover1980- All the best with your treatment. Lister is a good hospital. You wont have to clomid for sure. I took it once and got real sick. Surprisingly the ivf drugs had less side effect than clomid did on me
Staceyemma- I hope so too...2 more days...
char- Saturday is a big day for you and me  I hope i have good news to share.


----------



## mouse13

Yes I was soooo worried when I realised we weren't going to make it to blast. But our little three day embies did the trick!!


----------



## Minnie2

Mouse- I was hoping to transfer 2 embies if it was day 3 but because all 4 were very good they wanted to risk it to day 5. When day 5 came, they told us 2 survived. So we went with the consultants advise to transfer one 5AA.  Are you going to find out the sex?? so exciting


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey my period ended up a whole week late they said it sometimes happens due to the down regs it never happened in any of my other cycles but this one it took forever and i was panaking because of the other lady to but they said not to worry about it and they would scan me to find out what was happening but i started to spot day before my scan try relax it will come and as its your own cycle they wont be overly concerned as they can still carry on its just  a pain i know cause your ready and waiting but it wont be long hun  

thanks char i love the pic cant believe its hatching first time weve got to this stage   hows your stomatch today mines eased now and the senna worked a bit never been so happy go the loo    

hoping hi hun im feeling great today finally some of the bloating has gone down im not feeling so sick or heavy just keep getting the odd twing in my side but i always get that when ovulating so im just putting it down to my overies still being puffed up , any further news on ur tests yet hun  

minnie just 2 days to go big day i know be strong its not over yet in answer to ur question most clinics wont advise further testing untill youve had 3 failed cycles as they say ivf can take 3 attempts atleast anyway but its your body and your cycle so if you want testing i would go for it , i would first of all get all your thrombellia bloods checked and a good look in your womb before going down the immune route as it is very expensive and still may not give any answers , at a follow up after a failed cycle they would talk you through how it went they cant really give a reason why as they often dont know but they can guide you on what can be done next time , ive been on immune treatment this time without having the tests for it lister are happy to go ahead and provide basic immune treatment (asprin 75mg and steriods 25mg ) without immune testing as it cant do any harm , its not over yet though hun your not at otd yet so there is still plenty of hope you wont need such a follow up   for you


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks going crazy   trying not to think about it and stress but its hard   Bluddy af


----------



## goingcrazy78

i know it was driving me mad cause im normally regular so i couldnt understand it but it did come eventually typichal though u wait for it it dunt come u dont want it and it comes a hate the    how are you feeling though any feeling its maybe coming


----------



## Kazzab25

Char great news about the embies!!!! They sound very strong!!

Thanks puglover and don't worry they will let you egg share and there are loads of 3dt successes so do t worry! 

Mouse congratulations amazing news!! So your scan is at 6 weeks? So u have to pay for that what sort of tgings do they tell you? 

Going crazy really glad your feeling better! I can't wait for you and char to test!!! Tooo excited!!!! 

Minnie keep that chin up Hun xxx

Really sorry if I've missed anyone!!


----------



## staceyemma

A few cramps, I know its a bit too much info but Ive had a good old rummage up there   and nothing at all  

what was it like travelling down in the week traffic wise? Not sure what time there earliest appointments are? Was hoping it would come soon so I could go for scan on the weekend. Damn it


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey   i think weve all done that one at some point when it just wont bloody come    and dont worry ive been talking poo last few days if i could of shoved a hand up there to get some out i would of done    id say cramps are good im sure it will just all of a sudden come in a day or two  

kazzab   you did it fab pics wander if your having one or two i bet its two will you be going for an early scan to check or just waiting for the 12 week one lister charge £165 for the early scan   but you can get other private companies cheaper


----------



## staceyemma

going crazy I burst out laughing at my desk   Have you had a number 2 yet?  
Oh dear


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey yes thank goodness but only nuggets   i need a real poo that would be really nice after a week of not going bloody drugs ud think it would just slip out shoving them pesseries up there but no they r just bunging it up darnt strain now im pupo either looks like the hose pipe and home made enima may come into mind    hubby just keeps looking at me in disgust when im moaning my reply is ur gonna hear worse if we get bfp trust me love poo will be the least of your worries


----------



## staceyemma

Nuggets   you are funny   

Thats it isn't it... I remember my first cycle... you dont want to push too hard in case the embie comes flying out!  
I know that wouldn't happen but after everything you go through you are just so careful aren't you?

xx


----------



## mouse13

Minnie - I would have done the same in your situation. Really hope things turn around and it is a positive by Saturday.
Kazzab25 - yes, seven weeks tomorrow. Yes we had to pay for it. They checked how many were in there, checked for the yolk and the heart beats. They measured them and checked they were the right size. They also checked both ovaries. The left one is still enlarged and has some cysts but apparently this is quite common after ivf and is nothing to worry about. They will go on their own in time! We then saw the nurse who just reassured us really! Was a lot of money but I wanted the security of the Lister checking us out at this early stage!


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- You must be so pleased being able to do your business   Just wanted to say thanks for the valuable information. I still have some glimmer of hope for Saturday. Will keep you updated. It's 28 days now, my period isn't here yet but I'm guessing, if it's real BFN my period must be delayed due to all the pessaries taken.

Kazzab-love your pic hon x


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy I am with you all the way with not being able to go to the number 2 lol I haven't been since Monday and I am getting pains now. I emailed Anette at Liser and she told me to take a laxative called lactulose so I am hoping it helps. Hasn't yet. Apart from the pain from not going to the toilet I am good and my stomach is getting better.
All I am talking about is going for a number 2 hahahaha I have been eating punes, high fiber cereal, Fruit and veg and its just piling up in stomach making me feel yuck, This is the first time ever I have been so bloated and like pregnant. But i guess if this IVF works I will be looking more than bloated lol x

Minnie keep the faith you still have today and tomrrow.


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i took lactulose it didnt do a thing so i took senna as its safe in pregnancy thats helped at bit was defo not being able go making me feel so yuck i drank god knows how much fresh orange juice aswell to know luck just hope it sorts out soon for us both the poo topic isnt a table pleaser  

minnie the pesseries are designed to hold off your period but i have to say for me personally each bfn i have started to bleed before test date while still on the pesseries so no af defo in my opinion means theres hope  

stacey i practically darnt sneeze in case i fire the little blimp out even though i know its rediculus and will not happen this pupo bussiness makes us all a little crazy


----------



## goingcrazy78

got my call 6 really good blastys frozen   does anyone know how much freezing is and when they bill you ive a feeling im gonna be saying ouch


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie like the girls say its prob to early try not to worry, lots luck 4 sat   

Goingcrazy that's fab news   hope the bill not to high 4 u.

My first appt tomorrow very excited and nervous hope it goes well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Wow it's been busy on here today ladies 

*goingcrazy* that's fab news  I'm not sure on the prices sorry, I hope it's not too high though 

*wanna b mum* I bet you're very excited for tomorrow 

*staceyemma* I hope that your period shows really soon 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## goingcrazy78

wanna b fingers crossed for tomoz im sure everything will be ok lister is a clinic they will look after you  

hoping thanks hun i was shocked how many we have good news though i checked the price list its around £940 for the inital freezing and first year ouch   but worth it just in case


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* OUCH that is a very big price!!! I really hope that you get your bfp Hun you deserve it so much 

*minnie* how are you


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy is that price of 1 embryo? or is that for all of them?As we are going to freeze is 1 or 2 make it x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping me to   we werent going to try again after this as nearly 6 years we decided it has to have an end point before we drive our selves mad weve already cleared all saving and live day today cash wise    but they freeze them automatically so seems as we get the charge any way we best get saving ready for the bill and it gives us hope if things dont work this time so its expensive but a good thing , need hold off on decorating for a while and good bye takeaways haha if i get bfp im looking at nearly £500 to maintain my cycle for 12 weeks due to extra meds im on think ill start playing the lottery  

char thats for any you have left and thats last years price on the website it say £330 per year thereafter aswell guess ill find out when the bill comes just hope they take there time on that bit


----------



## Minnie2

Gooingcrazy- that's fab news!! Yes it's £940 and following year £330. You can freeze it up to 10 years.
I really hope everything will be perfect for you after the years of trying and expenses. You're a strong woman 

Hoping- I'm ok, I'll accept whatever that comes. I can't do anything unfortunately. In private paying so its also stressful if its a bfn...fingers crossed 

Wanna b mum- hope all is well with you. Good Luck for tomorrow 

Hope everyone is else is doing well


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie2 so much luck for saturday!  Hang in there huns


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- thanks and good luck to you hon x


----------



## bettyboop5

Thanks Minnie

Im off for my endo tomorrow.  Anyone at the Lister 2mrw afternnon ladies?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

Just trying to catch up with all the new pages, moving so quick on here at the min! 

Staceyemma - I'm too sniffing (day11) and waiting for AF to show up, I'm now 3 days late!!! 

Xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Goingcrazy we got our invoice through within a couple of days!! 

Hope everyone's doing well! X 

Good 
Uck for the upcoming appts


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks minnie and kazzab wow couple of days hope they give us sometime  pay it, would of been ok but dogs been ill and cost a fortune and now the window screen on my car is cracked  oh gosh hide me now   hopefully all my bad luck is getting out the way  now ready for a bfp finally  

bettyboop good luck today hun rest up afterwards  


sarah wow not king left then and youll be well on your way to pupo hope your feeling well  

char how are you feeling now any joy yet  

stacey how yiu doing any sign of af ohh and traffic in the week depends on times if ur coming in like us off the m1 through killburn camden westminster  then excpect to sit in traffic for an hour to two hours betwen half 8 and half 9 ten ish before or after that its not to bad we tryed keep our appointments early which ment getting up and out at silly oclock but we missed all the traffic cause lets face it when your from the country side london is scarey


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies! 
goingcrazy- no af yet  really  off now
Thanks for the info about the traffic  you are right London is scary for us countryside girls 

Hi Sarah today is day 11 for me sniffing sorry to hear your af is late too 
Any sign at all?
Wow we may be close in dates for egg collection etc 

Betty- wishing you so much luck for your scratch  let us know how it goes!

Kazzab- How are you lovely preggers lady? 

Char Great news on your embies love!  Hope you get to go for a number 2 soon too! 

Hoping- any more updates? Have they matched you yet! I know the feeling of waiting I waited months to get started at CRGW when I eggshared but Lister are so much more efficient from what I can gather from the ladies on here 

Minnie- Hope the nasty af is staying away from you when I had my BFN I bled 4 days before the test date the progesterone didnt stop my bleed coming. I have hope for you 
A lady named jo1981 she was preganant with twins and she tested negative on test day her diary is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=286253.0


----------



## SarahScrafton

Stacey - I keep feeling a few niggles that could be on way but probs my mind playing tricks! Hopefully no to much longer now, either way I've got scan book for Tuesday hopefully it will be here by then, if not they see what's going on. Yes we could be very close EC date


----------



## staceyemma

I haven't booked my scan yet   they told me to phone when period arrives to book a scan.
hope it turns up for you I know how frustrating it is!  

I think my mind is playing tricks too a few cramps etc....


----------



## Puglover1980

Morning ladies, hope you're all well. I've got another question I'm afraid. It's been prompted by all this talk of waiting for AF!

I don't have periods at all. They stopped about 4 years ago. Anyone know what this will mean for my treatment protocol (assuming I get to that point)? Is there anyone else on here doing egg sharing with PCOS who doesn't have periods?

I also wanted to offer some advise re. constipation. When I was pregnant I had terrible constipation, especially at the beginning. It's because of all the progesterone. So those of you post-transfer are bound to be bunged up because of the prog. you're taking. Lactulose will get things moving but I found I had to take take around 2 or 3 times the recommended dose! It's so sweet it's disgusting, but it will work! Also lots of water. If all else fails, Fybogel is good too.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* not yet... I waited at my old clinic for ages so eager to get going now  lister are amazing! My old clinic were nowhere near as good as them!!
Hope your af hurries up for you!

*betty* does the endo scratch hurt? I've heard of it before?

*sarah* great news you will be starting stims soon and then PUPO  hopefully if af doesn't arrive they will get you started at your scan!

*goingcrazy* oh no! All that bad luck need to result in good luck next week 

*char* hope you're okay

*minnie* I hope you're doing okay Hun 

*puglover* my periods are irregular- I do have them but they are very long apart! I have been told if I don't get it after so long they will scan be then give me provera to bring on af, so don't worry 

*kazza* any tests today?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies I only went on Tuesday, do you think I should email about an update today or wait until next week? What do you think?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Stacey - that's what they told me to do, so was just going to wait but Annette rang me yesterday to book a scan. So maybe they may do sane with you. 

Hoping -thank you. Hopefully not too long for you now, you could try ringing them see where they are with you. X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* yes I think I might email Ruth after lunch just to see where they're at  thanks


----------



## staceyemma

Does anyone have an email address for the IVF nurses? thanks xxxx

Sarah I hope they ring me    

Hoping- go for it! email them!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping thanks hun next few days are so important to me as evrry cycle ive got my af a good 4-6 days before test date so ill be feeling positive if that doesnt happen had my head down he loo today sick as a dog   i would email them today i wont hurt and they defo wont mind fingers crossed they have some news  

stacey id give lister a call and book ur scan just in case hun then u know uve got a date to be looked at if af doesnt arrive you will probebly find it will come over the weekend  

sarah im sure ur af will arrive and tues scan can be changed to stimms scan


----------



## staceyemma

Will they let me do that goingcrazy?   xxxx bluddy   AF


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey yeh thats what i had to do they booked me in but the day before i started spotting so i rang them and they just changed my scan to a day later and i started stimms


----------



## goingcrazy78

[email protected] thats the email for the egg share team not sure what the email is for the other nurses but they will pass it on to the right place


----------



## staceyemma

goingcrazy you're an absolute angel you've helped me with so much thank you  
So I guess you dont have to have a full bleed before stimms? I thought the lining had to be really thin? xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

nps hun yeh the linning has to be thin but sometimes the down regs cause the linning be thinner than normal so your af maybe a lot lighter than normal i started spoting then only bleed one day which was the day after the spotting started by the time i went for my scan on day 2 i was ready and started stimms that evening so dont panic to much its just all the drugs doing what they should be doing some ladies even miss a bleed and the linning thin enough


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you AGAIN   xx You are my personal IVF expert! lol  
No seriously thank you   xx Read that this is your last attempt, I REALLY hope it works out for u xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

no worries hun after 6 years you pick a few bits up   well we said last attempt as basically we dont have any saving left atall and our last cycle we didint have any to freeze so we were excpecting not to have any to freeze this time and a full round of ivf with immunes is in the region of £8000 so we thought this is it no chance after this cost of living is hard enough but we have 6 blastys frozen so i guess its never say never now im tired of it though and not sure how much more disapointment i can take but with having them froze it leaves a door open just got find the grand pay for the freezing   and hopefully this will work this time and we wont have disapointment again plus if we have a baby those 6 frozen id be happy to donate to someone that needs embreyos as ill be happy with one baby and not having to go through this again


----------



## Char111

Hi Everyone so many posts since I last was on.

Sarah day 11 already its gone quick. I hope your AF comes soon. Just wanted to ask you as well on your last cycle did you have to sign a disclaimer to have 2 embies transferred. I was told I have to.

Goingcrazy How are you? was this your first time that your embies got to day 5?

Minnie hun how are you?

Hoping2eggshare how are you? I would give Lister a quick email. I was so bad emailed them everyday lol

Staceyemma I hope your AF comes soon xx

Puglover1980 Thank you for the advice re consipation I have taken your advice an dtook double the dose. I am still un able to go   I have eaten 8 bloody punes this morning fresh orange juice and that lazative and nothing god what else can help?
I hope that your doing well

I have ET and just want to go to toilet I am so bloated and i can hardly eat meals anymore and I am feeling sick.

Goingcrazy have you gone yet ?

Sorry if I have missed anyone hope your all doing well x


----------



## Char111

Puglover1980 i don't have periods so I was just out on the pill x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char yeh ive managed go in bits but even that has helped me feel better   , no we got to blast on our last cycle we had 9 embreyos 5 made it to blast but only one ended up good enough to transfer and the other 4 wernt suitable for freezing , this is the first time weve got top quality blasts and hatching blasts so its already looking so much better , first cycle we did we only got to day 3 then my fet we managed to culture them to day 5 before transfer so its my 3rd blasty transfer but 1st hatching blasty so its fingers crossed it makes the difference for us keep getting little twinges today like fluttery feeling very odd , how are you feeling i bet your excited and nervus about tommorow what time are you excpected to be pupo


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy glad your fwwling better. I have my ET at 10am tomorrow. Yes excited and worried. My husband is taking me out tonight for a meal and cinema to take my mind off the transfer tomorrow not that it will take my mind off it but bless him. Well its amazing how many mad eit to blast for you and 6 to freeze is great. xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

how lovely you will be all nice and relaxed ready for the morning and by 10.30 you will be pupo    u will get to see your blasty on the screen and then you watch on the ultasound monitor as they place the catherter in ur womb and release them they will give you a picture to   yes its great weve had so many to freeze tbh i still cant believe it i need to contact them though and ask what grades they where frozen at as when they rang me i didnt ask id just got back in from my dog passing away so i didnt really listen but be nice to know what those 6 are at just in case we need them in the future she did say there was 6 good ones but i think i want to know the exact grading


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Hello ladies! Hope everyone's ok. Happy to read all ur good news! 
I just sent an email to lister about any progress on looking for match  
I don't know how long they take to reply as I tried to phone but no ones answering. They prob always busy. 
X


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping4bubba they will email you back within 24 hours but you will probebly find a reply later today or in the morning best of luck hope they have some good news for you


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy sorry hear about your dog.   Just wanted to ask do the cycogest keep your lining thick ? I know 10.30 tomorrow I will have my 2 embies in me its an amazing thought that one of them will may be our baby. x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Char - I know the days are going so quick just wish every ing was a but smoother like last time, but fungers crossed AF will arrive and can start stimms Tuesday. 
Yes we did have to sign a disclaimer after they talked to us about pros and cons. Have a lovely relaxed night tonight and lots of look for tomorrow Hun. Xxx

Stacey - did you manage to speak to anyone about scan? Xx


----------



## Char111

Thank you Sarah Even when I was on the pill took a while for my blee fto come after that I think its the nasal spray that mad eit late. Whenever I have been on the pill I aways come on about 3 days after this time it took 6 days wa so worried but it did come. So relax and it will happen. I have to say once I started the injections it went so quick. xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char yes the cyclogest keeps the linning nice and thick they will.scan over your belly tommorow and take a look at your linning before they go ahead with transfer if  everuthongs ok they will give a little clean down there and then proceed its very quick bit an amazing moment i cant wait hear your news tomoz


----------



## Char111

Thank you for that goingcrazy xx We all ask you lol xx


----------



## staceyemma

char- is that your dog? he/she is so cute!   good luck for transfer  

Sarah- Have decided to wait it out until Monday and then I will phone them xxx
Any idea what your egg collection date is?

Goingcrazy- You know so much   I thought I knew a lot about IVF etc


----------



## Char111

Hi Staceyemma yeah this is my dog bella my baby at the moment have anothe little minature yorkie they will get very jealous once I have a baby. 
I hope your AF comes. its so annoying when its late. My matches cycle was late so I had to out my treatment back a bit x


----------



## goingcrazy78

must because im an ivf dinosaw  

these twinges im getting today are driving me mad my stomatch keps tightening aswell im guessong its the cyclogest but could be my little blimp (as weve nicknamed our blasty ) burying down with a bit of luck just a week to otd count down has begun


----------



## Char111

staceyemma [email protected] with you on that goingcrazy is the one to ask xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

beautiful doggy char my dogs are my babies ive 2 british bull dogs and a staffy   i unforunatly lost  a bulldog  yesterday who was in my care for the last few month for rehabilitation broke my heart yesterday when we lost him but i have my other 3 babies to keep me going


----------



## Char111

So sad to loose a pet dog. I love british bull dogs  they are so adorable. Yeah I couldn't be without my 2 little dogs they get away with everything so when a baby comes I have to be more strict or they will think its a new toy lol


----------



## staceyemma

Awwwh Bella how cute! 
I have a cat called Bruiser he's more like a dog tho   he's huge too! Hes my baby  
My cat struts around the place like he owns it   he'll have a shock when we have a baby lol

My sister had a gorgeous blue staffie he was lovely  

Praying that I will wake up tomorrow and af will arrive  
gonna have a little   see if that'll move it along too


----------



## goingcrazy78

lol just like mine who are currently curled on the sofa with me now but if we test positive ill mske slow changes as they are  so clumsy they would sit on a baby so there will be a few changes theyvwont like me  


stacey try some 50 shades thatll move it ; )


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hey ladies sorry no personals as I'm out at the moment but hope you've all had a good day?

I got this email from lister-
"We are still waiting on your Chlamydia and a couple of other results. We are also waiting on the recipient to finalise a test or two. Hopefully we will be able to organise everything in the next couple of weeks."

Just thought I would update you all


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping sounds promising theyve obviously  got u matched its just waiting on all the results keep smiling it wont be long


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping I agree it sounds really positive ! Xxx
I WILL make my af come this weekend! Lol x


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Hiya

Yes goingcrazy - was impressed they response very quickly within an hour! No results yet. They will contact me Monday if there is. Feel a lot better today as thinking realistically we can only afford the icsi by end of April. So no rush for me to get a recipient. I just hope that if they do found one. They can wait for us. As not sure if lister will go ahead with the treatment w/o paying the balance first?.

Hope everyone is having a good day.
X


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- good news, everything is moving on for you. Bet you pleased hon. Not long before you will start popping those pills
Staceyemma- thanks for the link. Hope everything is well with you?
Going crazy- how are you today? Hope all is good with the constipation now
Char- just want to wish all the best for tomorrow. Enjoy the moment and looking forward to your update.
Everyone else that I've missed- hope you're doing well. Noticed the thread been busy 

Nothing much on my end, apart from some mild cramping, AF type- Tomorrow is my test day
Not sure if I'm looking forward to it after seeing a bfn on 7dp! My AF is still not here which I'm praying its a food sign 😝


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie my fingers are crossed for u  

Char good luck for tomorrow and enjoy ur meal  

Hoping sounds good not long now  

Hi everyone else hope u all well.

My appt went well today scan and all tests I had so far show I would b a good candidate for sharing so all go if my cf and chromo come back ok   4 to 6 week wait do hope it flys by shall av keep myself busy. They said shouldn't take long to match me and to go to my dr get pill ready for them tell me wen to start and then next time I back there is for pill scan. Is this how ur first appt went  Lots more paperwork to fill out and well wish message to keep me busy lol


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies

Sorry for the me post
Back from the Lister and endo scratch was done by Dr Faris! He was lovely and funny too.  I like all the docs Ive seen so far.
Counting days to start  stimms

Anyway relaxing back home now xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all

I'm with the lister, and was reading your posts...
Sorry for crashing.

Minnie- I am 8dp5dt I tested day 6 and 7 both negative tested this evening and a fair positive I really thought it was all over! I couldn't get out of bed yesterday! But I just done a CB and says pregnant 1-2 weeks an yesterday was negative, it could be that up hcg levels have not entered into your body yet xxxxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Sorry for lack of personals I'm super tired! 

Char good luck tomorrow I'll be looking forward to your update! 

Minnie good luck tomorrow! Like Charlie has said hsg may not have entered! Especially if they were a late implanter!! Charlie is a great story to keep you hopeful! 

Charlie congrats hunny! Whereare at the same stage ! When did you have et? 

Going crazy how's the 2 ww treating you Hun? 

Hopingtoshare! Your deffo off and running soon! 

Afm, been testing daily just for piece of mind! Caled lister today and my 6 week scans booked for 2nd April! So nervous! 

Hi to everyone else and good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Charlie n bec-congrats!!! thank you, you made me feel better.I really hope and pray its positive tomorrow. I just feel a bit deflated after testing. 
Kazzab- Congrats! Really pleased for you hon!! Does Lister require to a blood test to confirm?
I have booked one with my Gp on Tuesday just to double check. 

Will update everyone in the morning x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi Kazzab:

I had 2 blastos transfer last Thursday @3:30pm  ..... 
I have today some mild cramping  reading it says it's normal, but of course I'm worrying.

Bec xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char best of luck today hun i bet youve got lovely blastys to pop back cant wait hear your pupo  

minnie i have everything i can possibly cross crossed for testing today  
still suffering with the old constipation but its not as bad phew 
betty glad the scratch went well  

charlie  congratulations best of luck  

kazzab massive congrats  bet you cant wait for the scan i bet its twins   2ww not bad so far ive not peed on a stick yet   iam checking everytime i go the loo though excpecting it to be over hate the way it turns my brain into a wreck yesterday though 2dp5dt i had twinges in my lower stomatch like some sticking a needle in me plus i was sick and then last night we had open all the windows in the house i went that hot weirest day yesterday no af feeling or pregnancy feeling just odd maybe it wss nithing maybe it was a good sign time will tell im already considering a test monday at 5dp5dt and not telling the hubby see my phyco control freak system searching self is back   im gonna try and hold out till friday to avoid dissapointment but will see if i can  

stacey and sarah any sign of af yet 

wanna b glad it all went well ull be on the crazy train soon


----------



## staceyemma

Af is here! But only light at moment but have cramps so it'll pick up no doubt  
Never been so happy to have af   x


----------



## goingcrazy78

fantastic news   you will be stimming in a few days and with the next 2 wks youll be at ec


----------



## staceyemma

Wahoo!   
About flippin time   lol!

I don't think you can phone the IVF nurses on a Saturday can you?
On the website it's says main hours are 9-5 mon-fri?
Xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey i thin they are there 9 till 12 id ring as theyvwill want yiu in prob on monday if theres no answer leav  leave a message they will call u back with an appointment  

well im im box of cyclogest down now yay


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies, 

Just to update, it's a BFN for me this morning. I guess implantation did not take place.
Im guessing I will have a follow up appt to discuss the next very expensive steps

Char- good luck today hon. Thinking of you
Going crazy- that's a good sign hon, I remember having cramps from day 2 not twinges. Progestrone made me sweat like crazy last few nights. I guess I can come off it and don't have to buy a new box
Do you mind telling me what the immunology test involves? I heard its very intense but I can help think its my immunes as the embryo was a 5aa. Thanks in advance


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie so sorry hun sending you the biggest hugs ever yes you can stop the meds and if its a true bfn af will come within a few days you need to retest on sinday though hin just in cade of late implantation or low levels,  your basic tests will start with thrombellia screening they take a lot of blood and look.for clotting abnormalities if any of these indicate a problem the chances are thete are some immune issues and further testing of the blood for nk cellsetc would be worth it but be prepared hun that alot of these tests are very very expensive and quite often come back normal still leaving no answers there is an immune thread on here with very detailed information its worth a look,  and i know today positivity will be near on impossible but look at these positive points you stimmulated well your fertilisation wss good your embreyos were fab and strong your pogestrone levels must be correct as youve not had break through bleeding you produced a txt book cycle this may just be infortunate ivf working the first time even with txt book cycle is rare hun so maybe have a good read up on thrombelluas and immunes before making any costly decisions you can always try some of the methods for treating these issues without the expensive tesrs best of luck hun my thoughts are with u both


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie I so sorry to hear that   although ur af not here so maybe test again in couple days u never know may have implanted late so levels not high enough to detect x x


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- thank you, I appreciate your advise. I will look into it and you're right, not today as positivity levels are low. 
I remember asking my consultant Dr thum about immunes and he too said a lot if times it's normal and it's expensive and stressful and usually performed on women with recurrent miscarriages and failed cycles. Will see what happens. We have on 5aa in the freezer, he/she is 2 weeks old today and I'm going to have to used it already! I wish we could get some money back, guess not ;(
Wanna b mum - that would be ideal, I will retest on monday. Hope all is well with you hon.
Don't want my sad news to be hot topic today but I'm really pleased for all of you with your BFP's .


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie   the next few days will be hard and you will wander why and how your ever going to move forward but  trust me from someone thats seen that bfn so many times with ivf its excpected now you will find your positivity and you will come back stronger and wiser ready to do it all again youve a good blasty left and an fet is much kinder to your body than full ivf it may not be the time this time but next time could be take your time answers cant always be found  but strength to carry on can be and im certain in a few days you will find it and i know its hard to believe its not over yet but there really is that chance that its just a little late implanting so see what monday brings and be kind to yourself you did all you could


----------



## Kazzab25

Minnie really sorry to hear your news!! It's do hard I know!!! But the pain does ease and in a few weeks you'll be fired up and ready to try again and next time you really will get a bfp!! Keep your chin up lovely!!


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie  Thing for u to think about are...
Endometrial scratch to help with implantation.  Chlamydia test  via menstrual blood. NK Cells assay, TNF, thrombophilia panel.
Also how is ur DH'S sperm paramenters like? Has he done a DNA frag test etc? All of these tests are done by Dr Gorgy but ive seen Lister are doing some too.  Dr James is so much into immunes too and for this cycle, he wants me to test nkcells on day 1 stimms then prescribe meds accordingly.  S worried as it's all so expensive.  Hopefully u will trst on monday and get a positive.  Fingers crossed huns  xxx

Kazzab Congrats and goodluck with 7 week scan xxx

Charlie and Bec ccongrats  xxx

Staceyemma  Yippppe for AF! The nurses will be there today.  Hopefully u have made ur baseline appnt?  Happy days xxxx

Hello goingcrazy78, hopingforbubba, wonna be mum and all the lovely ladies

AFM  Had the most terrible cramping last night after endo scratch!  Is this normal ladies?  AF is not here but worried i may start early.  I want it to hold on till wednesday next week.  Is there any tips to delay AF without taking norestetherone (sp)?


----------



## goingcrazy78

bettyboop hope your feeling better now ive ot had the scratch but i have heard it can cause quite a bit of pain after and bleeding i think your only way to delay af is tablets hun but put yoyr feet up and take it easy let your womb settle and the cramps should ease best of luck


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks bettyboop, Kazzab and going crazy. I appreciate all your support. X


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I am so sorry to hear you got a bfpand I know how hard it is. Stay strong and test again Monday just in case. 

I am just on my way home so will write more when I get home. 
All 5 off my embies made it to blast and the dr said they were text book embryos and they are the type of embroys they show people he said they were top quality. So was happy. 
I had 2 transferred he was really trying to talk me out of out but we wanted 2. 
But when I get home will catch up on posts and write to you all xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- thank you hon! So pleased all 5 made it. Perfect! 
Wishing you all the best for 2ww and glad you talked them into it 
Enjoy and try not to cave too early


----------



## Char111

Minnie I have no tests yet and we go away Wednesday so won't take a test with me. X


----------



## Kazzab25

Yay char!!!!! Well done you! I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## Kazzab25

We're they both 5aa blasts? Hatching?


----------



## Char111

Hi kazzab yes they were both 5aa they all were. he didn't say if they were hatching. Thats one of the reasons he didn't want us to transfer 2 as they were good quality but My hubby and I had set of hearts on 2 so we just said sorry we want 2. 

How are you feeling? 

Goingcrazy how are you feeling? You still having trouble going to the toilet? I am The doctor said its the medecine. The lazatives I taking is doing nothing so will go get some like yours. Like you I need to save £900 odd for freezeing but I guess its worth it in case this fails.

bettyboop5 rest up and I am glad the Endometrial scratch went ok. x

Hoping2egghare how are you hun?


Charlie 'N' Bec thats great news with the 2 blasts on board. x

staceyemma I glad your AF has started to show woohoo xx

If i have misse dnayone I hope your having a good weekend xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Char great news well done


----------



## Kazzab25

Char the 5 means hatching so that's brilliant!! Did you get a picture!!!

I'm ok thanks just tired and very worried about everything!!! Only got mild cramps and sore boobs!!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab yeah got  picture. Try not to worry I am sure everything is fine hun. I would be the same though. This whole IVf you never stop worring, Then if you do get BFP you have 9months of worrying that everything will go OK.
Mild cramps and sore boobs is prob a sign that the body is getting ready for that baby x


----------



## Char111

I have put a picture up. Will be coming down if its BFN !! lol x


----------



## Char111

kazab, goingcrazy, MInnie did you take it easy after ET. I am just worried as my job is phsyical. Wish I did a desk job while doing IVF


----------



## Char111

Wanna b mum Thank you? hope your doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* yay  congrats on being PUPO with twins  I'm glad you got the two transferred like you wanted 
And I love the pic 

*kazza* can't wait for you to have your scan  do you have to have the scan at lister or can you go elsewhere and pay for it??

*minnie* I am so sorry Hun    take all the time you need to get your head around things it must be so hard bless you 

*goingcrazy* well done for not caving and testing yet  I have everything crossed for you Hun 

*stacey* great news that af has arrived so you can get started stimming 

Hi to everyone else also


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi char, I just carried on as normal! I walked back to the station straight after transfer. I did take 2 days off work but that was all! Went for lunch and chilled about but that was it!! 

Love the picture!!


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh and you don't have to have it at lister but I like them so we are having it there x


----------



## staceyemma

My baseline scan is Monday at 8:45am  
Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I've decided to start my metformin James gave me to take whilst I was waiting for the egg sharing... I will start tonight, I thought there's no harm in taking them for the rest of this cycle as my cycles are so irregular I'm cd27 but my periods are sooooo long in between... 
Then when af shows ill ring up and see if they want me to get started on my pill and stop taking it...

*kazza* I thought so as its waaaaay cheaper at places where I am... But yeh wold be nice to go back there and them to scan you pregnant after scanning you whilst stimming 

*stacey* fab news  time is really going to fly for for you now


----------



## bettyboop5

Char and Kazzab  Loving ur pics ladies!  Just makes everything so positive here.  Gives some of us a lot of hope


----------



## Char111

Bettyboop thank you just hope that it works  . Good luck for your treatment 

Hoping2eggshare thats great your starting your metformin I bet your so excited to get started. 

staceyemma thats great you have a scan booked things will go quick for you now xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char fantastic news loving the picture welldone on 2   just got in from work its been a long day and im shattered must be these meds i think im still constipated not as bad but still no normal yet the senna helps no twinges today but gosh i keep going hot bloody cyclogest , got in to the bill for freezing to 940 payable immediatly well think im gonna have to have a word as on my 300 mile round trip today another bit of bad luck im 30 mile away from home and my car is making an awful sound from the engine im having no luck this week    just hope when i go back out in the morning its stopped but somehow i doubt it was anwuf banging but im not going to let it stress me its only a car its only money and maybe a rich relitive will turn up and leave me a few quid haha

hi everyone stacey great news told u it would be monday  

will bob back and read through laater right now food and cyclogest are calling me   but need check on you char


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks char, hoping and going crazy so excited now!
Goingcrazy my appointment is 8:45am with 145 miles to drive what time do you think we should leave?
Xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey you should miss all the traffic that early in a morning  but id probebly give yourselves about 4 hours be on the safe side welcome to the world of early starts


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Hun   just not sure what time the traffic starts building up! Xxx
Yes think it's going to be lots of early starts! Xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

traffic starts building up off the m1 into london just b4 8am we found most of our appointments were between ten and elevan so we were on the road by 5am most of the time  worth it though for the service you get id do it all again cause its the best clinic ive been to,  im on count down 6 days to go lol need to hold back thoughts of pee sticks infact think ill send the hubby do the weekly shop tomoz that way i wont beable put any in the trolly   x


----------



## Kazzab25

Staceyemma - good luck tomorrow hun let us no how you get on. 

Hoping, I started my met months before my ivf. It's meant to help with egg quality too so deffo start! 

Going crazy! Deffo try and stay away from the pee sticks - they drove me mad last week!! 

Thanks bettyboop! Feel exactly like char!! 

Minnie how are you? X


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab im defo going to try and wait till friday its 5 whole days thsts all i really dint want to cave in because i know the chances are it would be bfn then id start  getting all upset thinking uts over when its not even time espessially wuth me having one transfered levels would be lower than twins so i need to keep biting my nails and stop checking eveytime i go the loo would be good but dont think ill beable do that good thing is no af signs yet 4dp5dt im presuming thamy little blasty is either buried in now for the long haul or not so nithing i do or dont do can change the out come over the next few days im very nervus because each cycle ive started spotting around expected implantation time which each time clinic said dont worry could be implantation only to get full af a few days later so im scared to death each time i go the loo now although im sure if implantation has took place it will of done so now so i  should relax it neans im a step closer to possible bfp than weve ever got.  i hope you are feeling well and getting to put your feet up


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh that sounds really positive!!!! I have everything crossed!!! I never had any pains really!! I do have AF pains now tho!!! Oh and I did get really sharp stabby pain with the night of transfer it the next night I can't remember! I'm sooooo excited for you and char! I just wanna no now!! But deffo wait coz you right about the hcg levels! 

How u feeling char!!


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh that sounds really positive!!!! I have everything crossed!!! I never had any pains really!! I do have AF pains now tho!!! Oh and I did get really sharp stabby pain with the night of transfer it the next night I can't remember! I'm sooooo excited for you and char! I just wanna no now!! But deffo wait coz you right about the hcg levels! 

How u feeling char!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab thanks hun i had sharp pains the dy after and my temp sit up keep getting twinges now but theyvarnt like af  think its th cyclogest   yout take it easy remember your uterus is going to be stretching so bits of pain can be normal from that cant wait fir ur scan to little beans safe and sound


----------



## Kazzab25

Thanks hun! All sounds really good!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies, hope you're are well

Hoping2eggshare- how are you?have you any more news?
Going crazy,char, Kazzab- how you feeling? Hope you're taking it it easy being pupo

I started spotting brown blood yesterday, so assume AF will b here today or Tommorrow.
Called Lister yesterday and they had no issues with me stopping the progestrone. I think it was holding the bleed.
They offered me a follow up consultation within 6 weeks for the next steps. Not sure if they will do fet or fresh but the nurse mentioned something along the lines of HRT, so will see. I managed to read a bit about immunes and have to say its a complex subject with no guarantees!


----------



## Minnie2

Staceyemma- good luck with your appt today hon x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I am turely sorry. I have also looked at immunes how would you know if you had any innunes issues without testing? I am worried mine won't stick. I just keeping thinking all these thoughts. I wish you could just sleep for the next 10 days and then wake up and test.

I have been feeling fine but I guess its only a day after ET. I have taken a few days off next week and we are off to the lake district so I can chill. I haven't brought a test yet but I am so tempted to test early. My birthday is next Saturday so was going to test Friday. My test day is next Tuesday 26th. It will drive me mad this week wanting know if it has worked. x

Goingcrazy how you feeling?

Kazzab you feeling OK?


----------



## Char111

Minnie I have also read loads of women that have had 2 perfect blasts transferred and got BFN so these things can happen nature can be crul sometimes. I am terrible going on google. If you do a Frozen transfer its a lot cheaper than the full IVF so maybe give the 1 last luckt blast ago x
Also what is HRT


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- I'm positive you will be fine hon. Don't stress too early, it won't be good for you. I got deflated after the first bfn but yesterday was a confirmation that it's probably my immunes.FET is cheaper but the blastocyst needs to be thawed and hopefully it survives. The drugs and test seem to be a fortune! I will call lister and get an appt soon to get a consultation booked in. I hope you get a BFP and will be a great birthday present. I was hoping for a BFP as my birthday would gave been at the 7th week scan. I'm not giving up yet but unfortunately the cost is scary. 
Don't take the pee sticks hon!!! Enjoy yr holiday and I'm sure it will be good news. X


----------



## Char111

Thank you Minnie. Yeah your right I won't test or I will just get upset and our little break will be ruined and I will feel upset on my birthday.
Having a BFN is so hard when I did IUI at Lister after doing 3 colmid rounds privatly and a lap a dye scan and all the tests and spending so much. I really thought the IUI would work. All the nurses and doctors said beacuse of my age there is a good chance it will work, I had 2 big follicles and when it said BFN i was so upset as I really thought it would work. Book a consulations as soon as you can so you can  focus on the next step, Start taking all the vitamins again Q10 is a really good one to take i took that all the way through this cycle. Keep the acupuncture and focus on the next cycle. It is so expensive I know if we couldn't of done egg sharing we would of just had to had got a loan to pay for it. I think once you speak to the doctor you will feel a bit better. I know I did after my failed IUI at Lister.   x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies , char im sure everything is going to be ok try not over think things easier said than done i know  

minnie   ive had immune treatment this time without having the tests done ive been on 75mg asprin , 25mg predinose streriods this is the basic treatment to try first from this you add in intrillipids etc ive chosen to go without the intrillipds initally due to costs  

well to top off my bad luck gone out to my car and its spitting oil everywwhere


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Thanks for the info  hon. Not easy! I Will keep you updated. X


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy Your poor car I hope you can get it sorted and its not to expensive. Goingcrazy for immune how would you know you could have something wrong with out testing? I had no iead this even happened x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi going crazy- are intraplids expensive?
Talking about cars, what a horrible day it was yesterday, a young dude crashed into us pushing our car into the side of a grass verge. I was shacking for 10 minutes! Nothing happen to anyone but my car is in a terrible situation, power steering, tyres, rims, bumpers need replacement. The young guy is gông through insurance to pay this! But what inconvenience as I'm stuck for work tomorrow until all the insurance go through!
What's wrong with yours? Not perfect timing for all this is it!


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- forgot to ask, did you take all the drugs during stimms ? How long was it for? I'm wondering whether I have killer cells, I also read endometriosis sometimes leaves behind some cells than dont allow implantation. I can't believe there is really no end to my ivf research!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi minnie wow  im glad u are ok though my engine seems to have gone   but no car no work no money so just praying it can be fixed,  yes intrillipids are expensive about 700 pound per round and they say atleast 3-4 rounds then there a drug called humeria for immunes at around 900 a time some common inducations of immunes are feeling unwell around the time of ovulation etc i will pm you later this evening with sone info


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- hope you get your car fixed at a reasonable cost! Omg those cost are a fortune!
We are ok but I would not be happy being crashed into if I had been pregnant! Thanks for the info hon, pm whoever you free x


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie, Char and goingcrazy, Intralipids are expensive with Lister, however, I have used a lady called Veronica from East Dulwich.  She charges £100 for an infusion. The info once again is in Agate's immunes file.  If any of u think that you may have hing NKcells, the test is only £200 with Lister then e.g for me Iam doing this test this week on start of stimms.  If they are high then James will prescribe intralipids and steroids.  I've used steroids and intralipids imperically before andwonder if I did more damage than good as my Nkcells came back at low. We still need some inflammation of some sort to sustain implantation.  So in my case, 40mg of steroids supressed me so much so that I could highly unlikely not achieve a pregnancy.  The truth is, we will never know if imunes are the answer, we just have to keep trying different things I guess.
xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- thanks for the valuable info hon. Appreciate it


----------



## goingcrazy78

bettyboop ive heard of the lady in question she definatly works out cheaper iam just hoping covering the basics as done what it needs as i doubt i have issues considering i have 2 children from a previous marriage however obviously my body has changed over the 13 years since i had my youngest so i thought id try the steriods and asprin first i dont like the idea of pumping to much through my body without definate answers and truth is we simply now 6 years down the line can not afford to try and find the answer espessially considering all the basic tests ive had have been clear etc immunes is still such an unclear area most stuff is trial and error 

minnie not having much luck hun looks like engine rebuild sooo expensive  my mood is slowly deflating now


----------



## Minnie2

Hi going crazy- I know it sucks but one positive, you're PUPO hon,
We have spent all morning with insurance companies! Joy! 

I hope to get an appt this week to get some clarity. I'm definitely having AF now, it's red... So that's the end of cycle one! 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend x


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie i think i just want to hide money money money wish i had lots of it   but yes your right im still pupo so i should    just stressing we are self employed so no car no wages and hubbys had so much time off unpaid over the last few weeks due to the appointments just cant afford any more time off and defo cant afford the car to go but these things are send to test us and if i get bfp i have around £400 -£500 to find to maintain all my meds for 12 weeks im trying not let all the money stress me but its hard feel quite emotional today but need pull my socks up and smile , ohhh insurance companies they are stressfull aswell   sorry your af is here hun i really am but on the positive you still have a frostie to try and i know ull get your bfp very soon because you deserve it


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- thanks hon. Hope things eases up with work! Positive all the way for you! I'm really hoping and fingers cross for your good news! You deserve it and I'm sure you will be blessed and you're right about being tested with these things.Stay strong xx


----------



## bettyboop5

goingcrazy positive vibes PUPO lady! Hope u have ur feet up and no St Patrick's celebrations for u, lol   .  How i day dream of being pupo.

Howz everyone doing today?

It was a nightmare avoiding walking into town for 1 guiness.  Instead couching with a cuppa  

Happy st Patricks everyone

xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

betty thanks hun just having a bad day stomatch now feels heavy and ive a headache im gonna presume its the stress of my dog passing away thursday then my car widow screen cracking aswell thursday then sat the car blowing up and not the    i think ive had my 3 bad luck now  
haha no guiness for me need to look after this little bean and will it to grow   all my family in ireland will be having a great day though at the parade lucky devils and dont worry hun it wont be long and youll be pupo and all this treatment will pay off for you  

thanks minnie


----------



## goingcrazy78

so ladies im 5dp5dt tomoz 9dpec today and been i bit achy in the belly today but mega stressed out all day ive chilled a bit now   anyway been to the loo for like the hundreth time and im noticing now a very thick creamy cervcal mucus i know it can be a sign of early pregnancy in a naturel pregnancy but is it the same for an ivf pregnancy and would it producre this early when i had a hatching bladt transfered wed morningor could it jist be the cyclogest causing it im doing them up the backpassage though sorry be yuck but its thick like hand cream no smell and defo no infection


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies 

Just thought I'd pop in on you all quick 

*minnie* I am so sorry Hun    we are all here for you 

*char* how are you feeling

*goingcrazy* not long until testing day really  what a time you're having with your car and everything  I really hope everything sorts out ASAP!

*stacey* hope your scan goes well and you can start Stims 

*kazza* any symptoms yet

Hi to everyone else that I have missed


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Hope that's a good sign for you  It's good that you're not having cramps! You're not going to cave are you?
Hoping- I'm ok hon...dealing with. I'm bleeding heavily today. Have you any updates?
char- Hope you're feeling well hon x
Kazza- Hope you're well too

Everyone else i have missed, hope you're having a good day x

I managed to get a follow up appt tomorrow, so will just see what the consultant says


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies

Cant believe im typing this, but my AF has come early meaning I started syranel this morning and baseline scan tomorrow.  We will be stimming tomorrow night  .  Im sheduled for Baseline scan at 2pm tomorrow .  So excited  xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Betty that's great. I had my baseline scan today and start my stimms Wednesday night!
How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## bettyboop5

OMG  Staceyemma!  We are cycle buddies! Oh the drama! lol  Are u still doing acupuncture?  x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*betty & Stacey* how great being cycle buddies  wishing you both the best of luck 

*minnie* no updates yet Hun, I hope that tomorrow goes okay Hun and I hope your bleeding calms down soon


----------



## goingcrazy78

betty and stacey   welcome to the crazy train time will fly

well ladies the car dont get me started attempted get it to the garage and it completely broke down its now sat on the side of the road awaiting being towed to the garage where im pretty certain they are going to tell me its a total engine rebuild not good news we dont have another car and hubby works 30 miles away from home so my stresslevels are high  

however minnie yes i have caved hubby doesnt know yet but bought a test today did it not long ago and even though i know its 5dp5dt and it wasnt a morning wee infact ive been peeing all day its positive just hope its not trigger though i dont think it should be as that was 12 days ago now what do you all think


----------



## staceyemma

Betty I would be honoured to be your cycle buddy   
Goingcrazy I think that's a true BFP!!! Woohoo!!!! Xx
Hoping- any news yet? Xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Goingcrazy* - that's so exciting! I thought the trigger was out of your system by about 10 days. I know Kazzab got her first positive at 5dp5dt and that turned out to be a true positive. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## goingcrazy78

i hope so didnt come up straight away but after a few mins its defo there faint but clear i was on my own shaking im just worried about trigger shot but im sure after 12 days it should be gone


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy!! I'm so happy for you! I think you're pregnant. You didn't have cramps and etc and trigger should be out.All positive signs. My fingers and toes are all crossed for you hon x

Bettyboop and staceyemma- good luck with your cycling

Hoping - hope you get some news or updates on where they are with you this week. Yes, I'd like to see what they have to say...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* OMG  that has to be your bfp  the trigger should be long gone mine always was from 7/9dpo!!!! How exciting  does your hubby know

*minnie & Stacey* thanks she said something like all should be ready within couple weeks and that was Friday so I won't pester them this week ill wait till next week I think


----------



## goingcrazy78

hope so ladies i triggered 12 days ago but with 15000 so im a little worried it still could be that but im so tired and just feel drained so i caved and thought id test was excpecting it be negitive because it was so late in the day but its defo positive hubby doesnt know yet hes at work im trying to decidd if i should show him the test or wait a day or two and re test cause i dont want it be false he will be so excited hes never seen a positive test and after 6 years of ivf wow just wow


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello every one I have posted before last year bit I'm back and any advice on lister London would be great I was with the bridge in London last year and did not find them pleasant at all I have been following your posts and see a lot of BFP coming from lister thank you and wish you all well xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

sugersweet its been my first time with lister and ive nothing but good to say about them they really know there stuff and they listen to you they are always quick to get back to you and dont keep you waiting nothing is to much trouble


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- I think it will be definitely out of your systment. Mine was already out 6dp of testing. It must be an amazing feeling to see a BFP after 6 cycles 
I've never even seen a BFP before. I think if i see it i may scream for England!!!

Hoping- Yeah, why not..you can always email them x


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie it is i was shaking really bad still am  think i need to retest though on an early morning wee just to be certain im so scared after all the failed cycles that its not real i can see me testing everyday for nine months   you will get to see it soon hun im certain just dont give up hope


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* hi  lister is amazing, moving to this clinic was the best decision I have made whilst TTC... I'm sure you will love them- are you a patient of theirs or are you considering them?

*goingcrazy* I can just imagine how shocked you were! I'm so glad this cycle has worked or you I really am  
After all the bad luck you've had with your car and work etc I'm so glad that you have something to smile about 

*minnie* knowing me I will email them again  although Im going to try and hold off until next week 

*char* I hope that you're doing okay?


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks hoping hope it stays positive if so it will be just so unbelievably amazing i just dont believe it yet i think im still in shock but will explain how tired im    your turn soon


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm sure this is it for you   I remember kazza worried it was her trigger and it wasn't, plus your 12 dpo so I'm rooting for you that this is it  

I hope it's my turn soon, it feels ages away


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks hun    i know your waiting such a long time but once you start it will go quick and lister really know there stuff and get amazing results i never thought we would see that line and now look and its all thanks to lister so your at the right place and before you know it you will be jumping for joy


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you for the good positive advice I have my apt for the 20th I have all my blood work from the other clinic so only need the basic amh test done again so hopefully will not be to long as I'm mixed race and have been told that there is no one waiting at moment but they have a caribian nurse who matches out side the clinic, I'm just ready to get started again x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* that's great news! I'm mixed race also! They didn't tphave a match for me at my appointment but within around a week they had a potential match for me  
I took all my blood work with me as well  so did the bridge clinic not have any matches for you
Not long at all until your appointment  you will love lister 

*goingcrazy* I am so happy that you finally got to see your lines you're right lister certainly know how to do their stuff  I'm impressed with them so far 

I started my metformin sat night  thought I might as well of the rest of this cycle


----------



## goingcrazy78

told the hubby showed him the test hes over the moon im going to fetch more tests so i can do a mirning test tomoz and wed to be certain


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Awwwww yay for telling hubby  eeeeeeeek 

I bet the mornings test will be darker  I'm looking forward to your update tomorrow


----------



## goingcrazy78

thank you xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Sugarsweet- welcome. I'm sure you will get your match. Hoping2eggshare was in your situation but they will help you to find a match
Going crazy- you must be over the moon! I don't blame you for shacking but I have a good feeling for you hon! Really an pleased for you x
Hoping2eggshare- yes pestering helps sometimes 😝

Nothing on my end, my AF is super heavy and I'm having cramps and pain... Works been keeping me occupied
So my appt is 9.30 with dr Thum, will see what he says...


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- meant to ask who is yr consultant?


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks congrates on your BFP goingcrazy78  more positive news for me tonight 
hoping2eggshare thank you for letting me no that this is very great to no as I'm 36 in December and the next few months are my last chances I did egg share at the bridge got 14 eggs after only 7 days of stims I was on sp but I just felt like as soon as I had ec they were no longer bothered about me 
What is parking like at lister ? Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* you can park over the bridge at battersea park it's only a few minutes walk from the clinic  the bridge don't sound very nice  I nearly went with them but I chose lister as my first choice when I decided to move clinic 

*minnie* haha I'm sure I will pester them  I feel like that's all I've done  who was your consultant??

*goingcrazy* I'm crossing everything for you and  you get some nice lines tomorrow


----------



## bettyboop5

Going crazy I think this deserves the dancing bananas!       . Let the bananas...see the dancing! Fantastic news! This will be a big fat positive for u in the morning x


Staceyemma buddy!. Fantastic news abt your baseline pass! Resolve! I pray I get the same thin lining tomorrow   . I feel silly today, just assembled my sharps bin and polished it.  Fingers crossed I can chuck something in it tomorrow.


Minnie is ur review appnt sorted? Have u learnt any more on immunes? Such a boring subject isn't it? 


Char hope u are relaxing tonight 
Sugar sweet welcome 
Hope2eggshare hello x


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- I have read agates immunes and got a basic understanding. My husband drew a diagram on the iPad so we can question/ answer. Geeky right but this what we have to do as its so expensive and to ensure we fully understand things
Good luck with your stimming tomorrow hon x

Hoping- I'm with Dr.thum, lister's immunes specialist actually.


----------



## Kazzab25

Going crazy!! Congratulations! It's not the trigger, I tested negative at 2dpt and 3dpt then a squinter at 4dpt and got stronger ever dsy! Deffo not the trigger!! 

Minnie how you doing Hun?

Char how have you been feeling?

Betty - are you on short protocol then! Good uck Betty and staceyemma! 

Welcome sugar sweet

Hoping to share hows things your end? 

Afm, I'm ok tans everyone, all I have is af type cramps and sore boobs! I'm so worried they won't see a heart beat in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* that's good then, I'm sure DR.Thum will have a good chat and make a good plan ahead for you 

*kazza* Hun it must be so worrying, I say that as I know I would be the same.... But I'm sure your baby/babies are snuggling in nicely 

*betty* hi  I hope your lining scan goes well tomorrow and you can get started


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies well ive been up evrry hour in the night weeing ive no idea where its all coming from  retested at 2.30am because i thought i may run out of wee   same tesr pridicter early very faint positive yesterday its was really clear but at 2.30am just barley visable im hoping and praying its because i ve been weeing every hour so its not consentrated enough and not that itsjust trgger i cant see how it could be trigger by now surly as my otd is friday i know i need build up some concentrsted wee and test again andvpray its darker again im just so scared to do it for fear that lovely line is going to be gone i did clearblue at the same time thos morn aswell and that was barely visable just a smidge of a positive line i had keep looking at that one still could be my imagination seeing a line but the pridicter defo yesterday loud and clear but really fait at 2.30 ohhh im rambling now knew i shouldnt of caved if it wasnt for triggering with 15000 gonisa i wouldnt be worryed cause i know 10000 would be long gone please if there is a god up there let this be real kids have listed baby names already because hubby was that excited last night he told them we are having a baby praying its not wrong


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab take things easy im sure everything is ok with your babies you will get cramps as yoyr womb is stretching plus the cyclogest give us cramps sore boobs etc i bet 2 perfect heartbeats at your scan  

hope everyone is going ok at the various stages stay strong ladies

minnie hope your feeling a little better and af as calmed down i saw dr sougi she was lovely i hope ur appointment gives you more insight to decide whats next  

char hope you are ok have a lovely holiday


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone I am in my phone so can't do to many personals as my phone is playing up
Goingcrazy that's fantastic news stay positive Hun and I am sure it's a bfp. 
Test again tomorrow morning. 
Kazzab how are you? Not long to your scan. Can't wait to see if its 2 babies.

Minnie good luck for your scan today sounds like your seeing the best doctor. I hope you get some answers an feel better after seeing him. Let us how it goes

Betteyboop wow your treatment is going quick now I can't wait to follow your journey now c

Hoping2eggshare how are you? Hope you hear some news soon. 

Staceyemma that's great news about your scan and good luck for the treatment.

I hope I got everyone if I misse anyone I hope you're doing well

Well afm my lower back is hurting and my boobs are hurting a lot more than they was last week in fact they kill but I am still worried it just the cycolgest I am so tempted to test on day 5 or 6 after transfer its killing me not knowing. What we all like x


----------



## Char111

sorry Minnie I meant good luck for you appointment not scan. It's this phone let us how it's goes xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks char i hope so   i will test again tommorow it would help if i wasnt weeing so much   my wee must be really diluted because i seriously cant stop its a constant urge , char you sound how i was feeling i went really hot aswell like i was having flushes which is what lead me to be a wally and test early leaving myself in limbo now trigger or bfp so if you can hold off i defo would cause testing early does play with your emotions that said if you are having twins you will get a nice strong test im sure and you will know it cant possibly be trigger best of luck hun everything is crossed


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies 

What cyclogest did you take was it twice a day?
I bled before test date last time so do you think it would do me any harm to take three per day?

Goingcrazy- Sure that you have that BFP darling! Bet you are going crazy  

Char- When are you testing? I agree with going crazy early testing can mess with your head  

Kazzab- Good luck for your scan Im sure everything will be fine    

Minnie how are you? When is your appointment?  

Betty good Luck for your scan   let me know how it goes! Your post about polishing your sharps bin made me laugh   Is your avatar picture a pic of you?

hoping- how are things anything confirmed yet?  

Hi sugarsweet   there is a car park just down the road the other side of chelsea bridge don't think theres parking at Lister?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - good luck at your follow-up. Let us know how it goes. I hope you've got a plan of action sorted.

I'm counting down the hours until my consultation on Thursday! I swear time has stopped.

I've got a question for those of you on the egg sharing programme that have had EC and ET in the last few weeks - *Char*, *Kazzab*, *Goingcrazy* and anyone else on here (I can't remember all the names - sorry). Could you tell me how long it took from knowing you had a match to starting treatment? And what does the start of treatment usually involve? Going on the pill?

I know people's protocols tend to be different. I'm just trying to get a handle on what happens _after_ you're matched. I'd really appreciate hearing what happened in your situations.

Thanks in advance ladies. xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

puglover i started treatment on day one of my cycle as soon as i was matched i couldnt have the pill due to the mthfr gene mutation but alot of ladies do go on the pill for a max of around 2 weeks  

stacey the cyclogest is 1 400mg morning and night usually ive bleed befor test date every cycle so i told lister and they give me gestone injections every other day so i wouldnt up the cyclogest yourself as it can cause irrittion phone lister or email tell them your are concerned as you bleed before test date and they will advise you what will be best  

well just got back home and decided ive manged 3 hours without weeing so i would try another test did a clear blue and its very faint but its there a positive its clearer on this one than on the clear blue i did early hours so im guessing theres hope its a true bfp 6dp5dt 13 days since trigger 11 dayc since ec , im saving the pridictor one for friday as im praying by then that one will show up strong


----------



## staceyemma

good advice goingcrazy I will ask them thank you  
I think its a true positive so I'm going to say congratualtions anyway!   

Im on ******* and speaking to some lovely Lister ladies on there too and another two ladies got their BFP after mutliple failed cycles at other clinics!  
gives me so much hope


----------



## goingcrazy78

defo call them and if they suggest gestone go for it best thing ive done i was terrified of taking them because they go in the bum muscle and are said to be painful but i have to say they arnt bad atall i put an ice pack on the injection site for 5 mins first before hubby jabs me then i quick rub and a hot water bottle held on and imm getting away without lumps and bumps im bruised but that excpected i also put the gestone itself down my bra for 20mins b4 injecting it to warm it up   all helps , yeh im positive with lister i think if anyone can do it for me they can im just worried how strong the first one was yesterday compared to todays but will hang in and hope its nothing to do with trigger and tommorow will be darker


----------



## staceyemma

Goingcrazy the lines would have been different if ur wee was different levels of concentration   
Its still early on too   Im sure they will get darker in time  

xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

i need not drink or wee for a day


----------



## staceyemma

Oh dear   don't go dehydrating on us and shrivelling up


----------



## goingcrazy78

i dont think its possible at the moment i go for a wee and by the time im down stairs i want another the urge is constant but when i wee its completely clear like water because im drinking 2 litres of water so im thinking that may also make my test be fainter as its so flushed through and so early yet as long as that line is there though then its there no matter how faint gotta say the clear blue aint that good though


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- It sounds positive hon, the line is getting darker. Fingers crossed!!!

Puglover- How are you? Good luck with your appt on Thursday 

Staceyemma- I just got back from my consultation after the failed cycle. I think for my FET, they want to increase my cyclogest or potential that painful gestrone injections. So, I'm guessing an extra cyclogest wont do you harm but of course check with the Lister.


Charlie- I hope you're having a good holiday. I'm excited for you and hope you get a BFP 

Kazza- I'm ok hon. Dont worry about the cramping, like going crazy said, your uterus is stretching hon x

Hoping2eggshare- Did you pester them? x

As for me..will be going ahead with an FET, done some immunes today and will be doing and endo scratch...fingers cross and hope there is no dissapointments waiting for me ..

Everyone else i missed, hope you're all well xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie line was lighter today but i could still see a line so im trying to remain positive good news on the fet and gestone injections honestly arnt to bad first one stung a little but i think thats because id worked myself up so much about them but now im a dab hand dont even flinch but what i can say for them is every cycle ive cramped and ive bleed on just cyclogest and as yet ive not cramped and ive not bleed so regardless of the outcome of my test on friday the gestone has done what it should of done and if we get bfn we know its just one of those things as weve hit this cycle with everything we could so dont be worryed just go for it wont be long and you may have some answers


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey ladies, 

How are you all? 
I have been watching silently..... I just wanted to give you update, I went for my bloods today result is 41, I have no idea how good or bad this is! lets just say today im not in a positive mood! 

Hope your all good 

Becki 
xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

charlie is the for amh hun jog my memory


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

AMH?Sorry im so confused by lingo still, this is for the pregnancy bloods. xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Becki* - is that your HCG? The ranges are quite wide for the beginning of pregnancy and they really should have given you a sense of whether that was a good number of not. That's within the range for being 3 weeks pregnant if memory serves.


----------



## Puglover1980

Have a look here: http://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html


----------



## goingcrazy78

charlie i should of read your signature your way past amh tests   i get lost sometimes   your hcg levels then   ive no idea what they should be im afraid as never had it done but i hope its good


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi Pug lover 
I am 12dpo5dt - So it stands that i should be 4 weeks and 2 days, pregnant :/

xx

Thank you for replies.


----------



## dingle123

Did you have your bloods taken @ the lister? Have they advised you to have them tested again on Thurs?


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle amazing picture hun


----------



## dingle123

Thanks *going* - we were pretty chuffed with it! How are you, naughty early tester!


----------



## goingcrazy78

i never did any such thing shhhhh   im ok not convinced line is very faint on a clear blue test but my wee is also practically just water as i have to drink a min of 2 litres of water due to my kidney disease but will just keep my fingers crossed the line stays hoping its not trigger im 6dp5dt now furthest ive ever got usually been all over by now    absolutly love that pic its amazing and you both deserve it sooooo much well done you


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey Dingle, 

Yep Bloods at Lister, I have researched and its not looking positive again!

Onwards and upwards. 

xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

oh hun no words   but i pray that its not over sending you big   and   vibes


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Thankyou lovely xxx


----------



## Journey99

Laura - I just saw!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Charlie n Bec- Are you sure it's not good? I thought anything above 10 for hcg it means pregnancy? It will increase. I really hope everything will be well hon x
Were you there today? I thought i may have seen someone like the above photo!! I was there around 830am...


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey yep 
We were there today 
Anything above 25 is a positive pregnancy, but they look for doubling numbers :/ it's so confusing for us! 
I think I'm just apprehensive due to the miscarriage last year  we're just scared. 
Xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

How was your appt today? Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* if your urine isn't that concentrated then lines won't be dark, I have everything crossed for you that the line gets darker 

*minnie* nope I've been good and no pestered them as she said within two weeks and it's only been like 4 days (including the weekend lol)

So when are you going to be doing your FET

*puglover* Thursday will be here in no time  I was so exited for my app too feels like time drags doesn't it!

*charlie n bec* I'm praying that the numbers will increase for you  

*dingle* love the scan pic 

*stacey* I hope everything is ok with you? Do you start Stims tomoz or today

*char* thinking of you  hope your babies are both snuggling in as we speak 

*betty* was it your lining scan today? If so I hope all went well?


----------



## goingcrazy78

charlie and bec fingers crossed it will double your bound to be scared id be a mess i know that it doesnt always double in some ladies i only know that bit as when i had my son whos now a stroppy 13 yr old i had a bad bleed they said we had lost him and my bloods wernt doubling we had 2 weeks of bloods and scans then finnally after 2 and half weeks there he was a little polo and well hes a big strong lad now so its not always right for everyone hang in there  

hoping thats what im thinking im going to have to reduce the water a bit i think im just holding onto any sign of a line is a positive and as i was just saying about my son at 4 weeks pregnant the hospital pregnancy test was so weak they said i wasnt pregnant but i was


----------



## Kazzab25

Charlie and bec I don't anything about the levels I'm afraid! Did lister call youto discuss? Did you ask for te blood test, ive not been offered one but was thinking of getting one done! 

Dingle did you have bloods done? 

Going crazy deff a positive Hun! Mine were faint too! 

Char how any dpt are you? 

Minnie how was your appt? 

Pugover I started treatment on day one of my cycle started the pill to synchronise my cycle with the other lady! 

Hopingtoshare do you have any news? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone!


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies

Staceyemma  My avatar aint me honey!  I am more pretty than that lady on my avatar! I have porcelean skin, thick long healthy hair, no pimples, and damn sexy! Yeah! except DHEA turned me into the complete opposite of the above.  Hahahahaha  
A very me me me me post    So exhausted today.  I really envy u ladies who have taken syranel for weeks! Ive only taken it for 2 days and me head is banging!  
Anyhoo, we went to the Lister today.  Surprisingly it was so quiet at 2pm.  I was scanned and lining was nice and thin (under 3mm) i think.  No nasties except an old follicle which the sonographer pointed at and stated it was no bother.  She saw more antral follicles in the right than left. Didnt ask how many they were as felt reassuared this time. For once I am trying not to be a control freak which shocked DH!  Anyhoo, we then went to see the nurse for well over an hour   .  My oh my! Wasnt that nurse thorough? She went through test, consent forms, meds, everything.  Funny part was her trying to teach me to adminster menopur! The devil in me was trying to shout, "I know how to do this!"  But my not so controlling angel in me was whispering "calm down, let her teach you something new!"
YARI YARI YARI!
Had the invoice for the IMSI (roughly 5400) as well as baseline bloods and AMH (190).  Decided to do the immunes  on day 7 scan instead as they are talking abt me having an intralipid on egg collection day.

Going back on Monday for day 7 scan.  Here is hoping for a good stimms this week.  All I want is at least 4 eggs  .  Just did my 450 menopur and cant wait for the syranel reduction tomorrow.

Speak tomorrow ladies when Ive read today's activities

xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

morning ladies i hope your all well, well this morning id managed to hold off having a wee  all night tested on a clear blue this morning its still a little faint but visable immediatly BFP   after 6 long years i now at 7dp5dt believe we are pregnant wooooo


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic news my darling          soooooo happy for you


----------



## staceyemma

Betty great news   
I start stimming tonight and I'm in for a scan Monday too! What time are you there?

Morning to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Going crazy!
So happy for you  
Congrats
Becki


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies ive just rang and left a message with the clinic wander if theyvwill tell me off for testing 2 days early  ut i need a script for all my meds as i run out friday and im to far away just pop in listrr  plus i still have no car lol


----------



## staceyemma

Naughty naughty  
what meds are you on after transfer? xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

im on cyclogest 400 twice a day gestone injections and 5mg folic acid plus 25mg predinoisen steroid and 75mg asprin just a few lol cant see it will matter me ringing its only 2 days early and well i need them post or fax the script because my go is a kn**b and wont perscribe any of my meds


----------



## sugarsweet

Congrates goingcrazy78 so pleased for you gives us all hope like your self I have been sterilised for 9 years really I'm sitting in the lister and wow it is really lovely here nothing compared to the bridge  I have just had my scan and all looking good so far. I'm so nervous tho you wouldn't think I have done this before hope every one is well and hello to every one xx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning sugarsweet good luck today xxx you'll love the lister x

Goingcrazy your GP sounds horrible I hope a birdie poops on their head today!


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you stacyemma yes so far feel very positive with the lister  xx


----------



## staceyemma

Love your profile pic sugarsweet   xx good luck to you xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

sugersweet thank you i dont think it matters how many times you do it its nerve wrecking hope everything has gone well lister is a fab clinic i cant help but think if i had of been with them from the start we would of faced a lot less heart ache but thanks to them we now have our bfp you will do great with them  

stacey good luck for tonight not long now  

well lister rang me they are happy and have faxed me my script for all my meds they just laughed at my early testing


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I knew it         sooooooo happy for you I really am!!!!
Congratulations 
Glad they're faxing your meds over  they must feel well chuffed when people call up and they're pregnant 

*sugarsweet* lister is 100% better than my old clinic too I found  You will love them 

*stacey* I bet you can't wait until tonight to start Stimming 

*betty* it is annoying when thou have to be taught how to inject when you know how! I will probably be thinking the same! Sound like its all go for you now  looking forwards to following your journey 

*kazza* haven't heard anything yet Hun, how are you feeling


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks hoping   we are unbelievably happy , im sure  you will hear soon and before you know it youll be writting a post like mine


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi we are still here my partners seman is looking like we may need icsi  all so as I have sickle cell trait they said I could have a longer wait hope this is not the case just waiting for bloods and partner needs to go docters to have a seman infection test... I'm still nervous and hands are still sweaty !! just hope I get accepted now but all in all I can tell all ready how muck better this clinic is to the other one xx


----------



## sugarsweet

staceyemma said:


> Love your profile pic sugarsweet  xx good luck to you xxx


Thank you Hun  xxx


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy just want to say wooooohooo and Congrats and so happy for you and your husband. Amazing.

I am away on holiday so will do more personals when I am back as my Husband keeps telling me off for using the computer but wanted to say congrats to goingcrazy.

Just a date on me I am 4dp5dt and i stupidly did a test BFN so feel down now I just hope its cos it to early well i gues it is to ealry really. I am not testing again till I am home as this holiday will be a sad one. And its my birthday Satuday.
My boobs are killing me though and they weren't like this last week at all and I am so tied but knowing me I am thinking to much about symptoms.
But I will be back Monday and I will catch up with everyone then xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - what's the semen infection test? Is that a standard thing that all partners must have before egg sharing? It's not mentioned in Lister's literature.

*Goingcrazy* - I've already congratulated you, but I'll say it again now you're more confident in the result. CONGRATULATIONS!

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all doing ok. So excited that tomorrow (and my appointment) is nearly here but also getting _very_ nervous that they'll discover something that means I can't egg share...


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thank you hun x relax enjoy your holiday the bfn is because its to early  ur little one wont be embedded in till atleast 5dp and normally doesnt start releasing hcg untill 7dp  so look on the positive theres no trigger in ur system now so in a few days when u sre that early line you will now its for real ps the clear blue test ive found arnt as good ascthey say its so light on mine with that one u can barley see it but pridictor and first response early fab so if u retest in a few days try two different brand tests and relax its just to early at the moment  

puglover thank you yes im sure now  its finally sunk in its a real bfp


----------



## sugarsweet

All done for now, now it's just the waiting for docters reply and partners blood work to come back then I see if I have been accepted fingers crossed I will be and matched soon xx


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy just using my phone before hubby tells me to get off fertilty site while I am away lol But Its just your the only ones that understand how we all feel on the 2week wait. Your message has made me feel a lot better thank you hun. I am testing Monday now a day before test day will try an dkeep busy and forget about testing for now x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char hehe men they dont get it do they , they just take it in there stride they cant possibly know what its like to know theres a possible little life inside stay strong theres no possible way you would get a bfp at 4dp 5dt enjoy your holiday and let your little beans get snuggled nice and tight in there i have everything crossed you will see your bfp soon


----------



## sugarsweet

Puglover1980 said:


> *Sugarsweet* - what's the semen infection test? Is that a standard thing that all partners must have before egg sharing? It's not mentioned in Lister's literature.
> 
> *Goingcrazy* - I've already congratulated you, but I'll say it again now you're more confident in the result. CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all doing ok. So excited that tomorrow (and my appointment) is nearly here but also getting _very_ nervous that they'll discover something that means I can't egg share...


It's because something to do with my partners seman being abnormal so they said it could be a infection of some sort hopefully a course of antibiotics will sort the little swimmers out x


----------



## Kazzab25

Going crazy! Big congrats!!! Your a week behind me I think!! Have you had much cramping? I've been getting loads! 

Char deffo early!! Especially if your not carrying twins I no ladies in another site who didn't get bfp right up unroll test day! Everyone's different! 

Charlie and bec did you hear back about your bloods ? 
Hi everyone else!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey Kazzab

I am going back Friday, as we had FET could be late implanters. Until I get the results Friday were in limbo :/ xxx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Hello everyone! Hope your all having a good day today. 

I got my AMH result back and it's 8.31 no clue if this is a good number for me to be accepted in lister? 

Off to town for fresh air to put my mind off waiting game. 
X


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping* - They like your AMH to be 7 or over to do egg sharing. 5-7 is borderline (will depend on your other tests etc.) and anything lower than 5 you're not eligible. So 8+ is fine!

Mine is 35+, so I guess they'll be worried about OHSS with me  Still high is better than below the threshold I guess.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies I will catch up later but just wanted to say I got the email today to say I have a match


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping amazing news    wooo woooo 

kazzzab im not getitng cramping its more twinges and pulls and feels a bit heavy like i constantly need to wee just generally achy i think its the pogestrone hope your ok


----------



## staceyemma

Great news!!!! Woohoo!!! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Char111 said:


> Goingcrazy just using my phone before hubby tells me to get off fertilty site while I am away lol But Its just your the only ones that understand how we all feel on the 2week wait. Your message has made me feel a lot better thank you hun. I am testing Monday now a day before test day will try an dkeep busy and forget about testing for now x


I tested at 4dp5dt and nothing (to be expected) but I did have a very faint line @ 5dp5dt. Last cycle I had my first second line @ 6dp5dt. Xxx


----------



## Char111

Dingle Thank you Hun for that. Feel so much better now I still have hope   I was stupid to test really as it made me feel down. 
How are you? Love the profile picture of little babba. xx 

Also hoping2egg just want to say I am so happy for you that you have found a match really am. The treatment will go quick now xxx


----------



## bettyboop5

goingcrazy  congrats!  Shall i get the dancing bananas out again!      Nice one huns

staceyemma Have u polished ur sharps box yet? lol

Char  Too early to test huns!  At least the trigger is outta of ur system

hopingtoeggshare  Yipeeee for being matched! U must be pleased.

hopingforbubba  my previous amh was 4.52.  Just did one yesterday and awaiting results. ur result sound good to me

sugersweet hope dh antibiotics sorts him.  We are doing icsi/imsi too

Charlie andbecky, Amy-x,dingle,Kazzab when is the next scans ladies?

Hello puglover and all the Lister ladies

AFM Constant headache all day.  Never had reactions on 2nd day of stimms. Also back is on and off?  Is this normal with syranel or could it be the 450 menopur?


----------



## bettyboop5

staceyemma Im at the Lister again om monday at 10am?  How about you  xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies  I have to wait for my period now  they said to call on day one if the nurses haven't called me before with my plan....

I really need help with the messages I have to write I do not know what to write.....

*betty* thanks I'm so happy that I got a match within 3 weeks since my old clinic messed me around so much!!!

I really hope that your headache goes soon :hugs:

*char* thanks  I'm over the moon  Hun its so early you for sure are not out yet Hunni, it's so early 

*stacey* thanks Hun  what time are you doing your first injection tonight

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun I'm so happy  how are you Hun? Have you been peeing on sticks all day still

*hoping4bubba* I've seen ladies with low AMH sharing at lister so I should think you should be fine, they will probs just put you on a higher dose...

*charlie n bec* gl with your result Friday I have everything crossed for you 

*sugarsweet* in the past my oh had a lot of problems with his semen analysis the anti biotics should work Hun  I also recommend vits for your oh aswell as they've made my ohs results normal


----------



## goingcrazy78

betty thanks hun   hope you feel better soon  

hoping its amazing news for you yay for lister your dreams will soon becoming true   nope no peeing on sticks im just going with it now i now im pregnant so ill just wait for a scan in 3 weeks to check all is well i think trying to find an engine to put in my car has taken over th epee stick obbssession today   im a little tearfull and emotional as my car is going to cost me thousands and the timing is so bad but its just a car just money we have our bfp and thats amazing and most important


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Betty boop - my next scan is 2nd April ill be 21 weeks and 3 days, we are not find out though we are having a surprise. 

Hope everyone ok. X


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy not long then it seems to be going so fast cant wait for your updated pic after your scan hope you are well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies do any of you know any natural ways to induce my period? It could be weeks and weeks until it arrives 

*goingcrazy* such a shame Hun  all the stress of finding money for the car etc, sounds so expensive  I feel so sorry for you 

*amy* not long until your scan  having a surprise must be exciting


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping yes its very stressful i just keep worring its not going to do our little blimp any good so trying not to get to worked up but the hormones dont help   thats my excuse now any way   things will sort out just makes me mad we get sumit so good and its darkened by all this bad luck but have to remain focused on the fact we amazingly have our bfp


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Thanks ladies! Asked lister bout it and they emailed me that minimum of 5'AMH result to be accepted in egg sharing program!

Hoping congrats!! Your not far to start drugs! I can feel ur over the moon! This keeps me going positive that they''ll son find me a match. 

hello everyone!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2Eggshare*, unfortunately there's no natural way to bring on your period. If you are very irregular you can take norethisterone for five days. A few days after you will have a withdrawal bleed. I've taken it lots of times. Check with the clinic and see what they say. I have no period at all, so assume they'll put me the pill (if I get accepted to egg share).

And congrats on getting a match!


----------



## Kazzab25

Hopingtoshare! Brill news at last! 

Going crazy  I've had lots of af type cramps!! Apparently it's normal but I am worried but I have drs tomorrow so I'll ask my gp! 

Sorry for the lack of personals!! X


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab maybe query uping your pogesterone or ask gp check pogestrone levels to be sure my belly is achy like af but not cramping but i dont get af cramps usually anyway, it is worrying every twinge i go the loo and check im so scared things are going to go wrong maybe it just goes with ivf territory and we all go a little mad


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kazza* - I had crazy AF-type cramps for the first few weeks of my last pregnancy - it's totally normal and just means that everything is starting to stretch. Wait till you get round ligament pain; that can really take your breath away. Again, totally normal.


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh thanks seriously worried! Coz I've got no other symptoms! I'm still testing with cheapies just to make sure I'm still pregnant!! What an idiot!!


----------



## Puglover1980

I should add that I was pregnant with twins, which was probably why the cramps were quite strong. So maybe you have two in there!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* oh Hun I can just imagine :hugs: did you manage to find the £1000 for freezing?- are you still going to freeze some?

I can imagine that you must be so upset and stressed- but TRY your hardest to stay calm Hun I know it's hard but you're right you need to for your blimp 

*hoping4bubba* I'm sure that you will be fine and yours is higher  soon you will be matched lister are brilliant  3 weeks later and I am officially matched they're truly amazing 

*puglover* I've got provera from my old clinic still but I Take it for 5 days and my af use to take 7-10days after the last pill... I didn't really want to take it, I might wait a few more days I think...

Thanks so happy to get a match 

*kazza* thanks  my old clinic can well and truly get lost  I bet them tests are very dark now


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping not yet have to save it and hope lister are ok with giving me a few weeks to pay will leave them froze for the year because its included in the inital freezing that i have to pay anyway just incase anything goes wrong then if its all plain sailing and we get a little baby i would look at donating the 6 blasty we have


----------



## staceyemma

Betty my scan is at 8.30am   I have to have scan and bloods so may still be around at 10 ish 
Look out for me I'll wear my red coat!   Ha ha 

Hoping I've just done my first stimms jab!!! Ahhhh!!! Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I hope that everything goes plain sailing and that you get your baby  donating your embies if it come to it would be a lovely thing to do 
I'm sure lister should give you time to pay it 

*stacey* yay!!! Are you using menopur? Soon it will be EC and ET, time is going to go so quickly for you now 
Exciting times


----------



## Kazzab25

Stacey good luck tomorrow Loved this part , start seeing progress quickly! 

Hoping yes they are dark now!! 

Puglover thanks for the advice you have put my mind at rest!


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello I no I got a way to go yet as I only had my first apt today but with my last clinic I was on short protocol so I just had pill for 21 days then stims for 7 days today I was told I will not have pill ad I suffer with migraines and I will sniff first what is this and are there bad side effects I take it I will be doing long protocol then ? Xx


----------



## bettyboop5

staceyemma fantastic! Hopefully see u then.  Will let u know what i will be wearing sn x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- brilliant news hon😝so pleased for you! When do you start ?

Char- think you're testing too early hon. Enjoy your holiday x

Bettyboop- how did your scan go hon?

Staceyemma- hope everthing is well with you too x

Kazzab- how are you hon? Good luck with the docs x

Charlie n bec- all the best for Friday? Want to ask is your FET on a natural cycle or induced?

Hoping4bubba, pug lover- hope you're doing well!

Going crazy- is lister insisting for payment for freezing? They have not sent the bill so I hope they forget!! 
They may allow instalment, no harm asking x

Notice the thread is really busy hope everyone is doing well


Nothing much on my end, endo scratch on the 5th, did a couple of immunes test and should be on a natural FET and more progestrone and whatever drugs required depending on immune results.
Anyone done a scratch before, does it hurt?


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Morning everyone! 

Minnie- I'm good thanks! Just another day waiting. I have to email lister again if they received letter from GP. As I don't know if they do update you on this matter. Glad they happy to help.

Have a nice day to all!

x


----------



## Char111

Hi Everyone so I craved as I had 2 tests left that I brought with me and to my surprise I had to lines this morning at 6.30am. It started off very light but a little darker so you could see but still very light but that line was defo there. I am not getting excited yet as I want to test again Saturday on my birthday. I was so scared doing it. I felt like a bad school girl doing something I am not menat to lol

Anyway how is everyone Minnie Bettyboop had a scrap so she will be the best person to ask xx
Goingcrazy and Kazzab how are you preggie ladies?

Stayeyemma, bettyboop How is the treatment going? I had headaches with the nasal spray

sugarsweet I think the pill is the long protocal I was on the pill and hated didn't agree with me so I think you will be on the short protocal hun x

Hoping2ehhsgare hope your gp gets that letter sorted maybe call them today?

Hopefully not missed anyone xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

morning ladies hope your all well 

char     and you know theres no trigger in you from yesterday so wooo wooo bfp young lady they will keep getting darker each day now you will see awww over the moon for you both 5dp5dt is it quite clear on the test if so bet theres twins   

stacey your on your way now hun keep up those fluids  

hoping thanks hun donating them has always been my intention if we got our bfp so will be doing that after the inital year will keep them untill we have a baby safe in our arms and yes im sure they should give us as a bit of time to sort it out not long for you now im so excited for you  

hoping4bubba they dont usally update you on the gp letter but it doesnt harm to ask them if theyve recieved it they wont mind  

minnie the scratch will be a little uncomfortable but nothing paracetomol shouldnt settle down and it will all the worth it in the end  

sugersweet i couldnt have the pill either but i opted to inject rather than sniff i was on long protocall still didnt take long though really best of luck hun  

betty hope your feeling ok fingers crossed for your scan monday  

kazzab good luck at the gp today hope your feeling ok im getting very tired in the afternoon and my mouth is so dry i cant taste anything still getting strange heavyness and odd twinges and pulls in my stomatch but trying not let them worry me i did pee on another stick just in case today mind you   and phew still positive nic  and clear now


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - just wanted to say HOORAY! Fab news.

AFM, I'm about to leave for my consultation. Could hardly sleep I'm so nervous. Talk later.


----------



## goingcrazy78

puglover best of luck hun


----------



## staceyemma

char congratulations chickie!!!!!!!!!!      

goingcrazy - I'll keep up those fluids ai ai captain!    

Hoping- Im on gonal F   so whats next for you now then?! xx

Betty- If you come in fancy dress I'll spot you! xx

Kazza- time seems to be going pretty fast even now! Its starting to sink in! xx

Puglover- RELAX everything will be fine    

Minnie- Hope you are ok Im fine thanks 

sugar- Hope you are ok too! xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey just think come monday approx 7 days later you will be having ec   dont forget your protein for extra strong eggs


----------



## staceyemma

Ahhhh!    
So excited!

Im having lots of eggs, chicken, brazil nuts anything else you would recommend??


----------



## goingcrazy78

milk a pint a day i was told seems to have done the trick for me   i dont actually like milk though so i cheated and bought build up milkshake or complan to give the milk a nice taste plus load me with all the right vitamins dont know what it is about protein but everyone seems to get better results uping it first cycle i ever uped it on as had no idea before


----------



## staceyemma

I had a complan last night with milk too   I hate milk too  
ooh I'll have that each day too


----------



## dingle123

*Char* - knew you'd test again today! Woohooo


----------



## dingle123

*Stacey* - cant believe you are finally injecting! Everything crossed for you


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey milk belongs as a splash in tea only    

well should get a call from the midwife today to see if she will send me for a viability scan in 3 weeks plus got to get a lift and go pick up all my medication for the next 8 weeks   exciting apart from the bill for it all   feels real now ive got the medication ordered


----------



## bettyboop5

Char  Fantastics news        congrats huns! So pleased for you.

Staceyemma Now fancy dress sounds a good idea! Pahahaha! Morning after the 1st injection hey! How u feeling? 

Minnie Ive pm-ed you regarding the endo scratch  

Puglover goodluck with ur consultation today

Hello Kaza,dingle,goingcrazy,hoping and everyone on here

AFM On a Protein mission today. Bring it on hey!  Im home all day and setting alarms to actually drink water too! My headaches impoved but last night at 3am, I woke up drenched in sweat! Again im only on 1 sniff syranel and 450 menopur.  Did anyone sweat excessively on meds?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* congratulations         soooooooo happy for you 

Hun I'm not waiting on my letter from the gp they had that back a while ago 

*minnie* I have to wait on af then start the pill and call them day 1 but this could be a long wait waiting on a very irregular period...

*goingcrazy* that's a lovely idea  how are you today? I hope they Give you the scan 

*puglover* gl today can't wait for your update 

*stacey* just waiting on my period now... I've never used gonal f before! Ill be on menopur again apparently.. How are you finding the gonal? Did you use that last time?

*betty* enjoy your day at home and your water mission 

Hi to everyone else if I missed you


----------



## Minnie2

Char-  So happy for you!!! Great birthday present  Bet it's twinnies too !!

Bettyboop- Thanks hon. Hope you're doing ok hon x 

Hoping2eggshare- Anyway you can bring AF to come?  It's all going to start soon..how exciting hon.. We may see each other in Lister in a couple of weeks x

Staceyemma- Keep taking the proteins hon x

Hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## staceyemma

Dingle   thanks! So excited felt like the longest wait ever to get here but now it's here time is flying by!
I see you have a scan Monday! Is that at the lister? 

Hoping- I used menopur last time so hoping Gonal f will be ok for me  
Gonal f was easy just loaded on injection tip, set dial for amount and then injected!

Betty I'm feelin good thanks   how are you? I don't sweat from nasal spray but feeling generally warmer

This is such a happy caring thread  
Minnie  
Goingcrazy  
Pug lover  
Sugar  

Just about to neck some water! Gulp Gulp  

Xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* that's good  at my old clinic I was going to do gonal f  when is your next scan

*minnie* I have provera from my old clinic but don't really wanna take it.... Do you know of any natural ways? 
Hopefully we will start seeing each other at the clinic


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies well is all seeming real got my first midwife appointment on the 19th april wooo and a scan week of the 11th of april just waiting for exact date   midwife is booking under consultant care because of my health history and having one kidney im a high risk pregnancy midwife sounds terrified going through my health i said dont worry im tough i can get through it ive 6 years of ivf so i can battle anything now


----------



## goingcrazy78

viability scan with my local maternity on 11th of april


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Goingcrazy  that is fab news  bet you can't wait for your scan


----------



## staceyemma

So happy for you goingcrazy


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- glad you have consultant care!!!
That's good hon x

Hoping2eggshare-In Asia, they have pineapple to induce period but funny it also helps with implantation. Will let you know once scans start and etc hon x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- papaya and mango too! Try googling but pretty sure about pineapple hon x


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies excited and nervus but cant wait to beable to see a little flicker 3 weeks will seem like forever now we are waiting   just glad nhs have agreed to do something bit myvmidwife seems lovely so im sure shes going to look after me well  

hope all you lovley ladies are well today and things are going smooth


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all 

Wow busy on here today. 

Minnie - I am induced FET as i do not have natural cycles at all andthe embryos are form my wife  
Char - Congrats that amazing news for you 
going Crazy - oooh wow thats so amazing and seems so real..... Congrats 

Hey to everyone else.....

AFM 
So i caved a pee'd on a stick as i have my bloods tomorrow to see if doubled and Clearblue still say 1-2 weeks.... im so scared i thought it would of gone up already  I hate this waiting game. 

Becki xx


----------



## dingle123

To get 2-3 your hcg levels need to be over 200. Assuming yours have been doubling every 48 hours, you would only be 82 today xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Ahh dingle thank you, that helps..... I am currently 4w4days so actually 2 weeks 4 days so i shouldnt be to hard on myself! but struggling to gain any positivity which is so unlike me as i hate negativity! 

xx


----------



## dingle123

It is totally understandable - the hcg thing is such a bloody nightmare. I had my first hcg taken at the lister on my first cycle (3 and the person that delivered the news made me feel like crap!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

yep.... they made me feel like that and that i should of given up really.... 

xx


----------



## dingle123

They even asked if I had experienced any bleeding.....so I worried myself sick for 48 hours. Are you going in before 12? As they have told me in the past they can't guarantee same day results if bloods are taken in the pm.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Yep leaving here at 7am in morning..... Im worried sick..


----------



## dingle123

Just stay positive xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

I will thank you xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

charlie n bec tjanks hun as dingle said try to stay positive i know it must be hard im.glad ive not had hcg levels checked think id be going out my mind will have everything crossed for you tomoz and will be praying everything is ok


----------



## sugarsweet

lots of good news on here love it Charlie n bec good luck for tomorrow your be fine this is a very positive thread I'm so very pleased to be on it and hope I soon can follow all in all your paths of happiness xx hope every one is well x


----------



## Minnie2

Charlie n bec- Good luck for tomorrow and stay positive hon xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi everyone, hope you're all good. Apologies for no personal messages - bit knackered from today. But just wanted to drop in to say that the consultation went really well. I've been accepted to egg share (test results and GP letter pending, of course) so I'm over the moon. Dr Faris is so totally lovely and was very positive about my chances given my age and high AMH (although everyone kept going on about the possibility of OHSS).

I'm taking the request letter to my GP in person tomorrow, so hopefully he'll do the reply straight away. So then all that's left to do is wait for the blood test results. They said 4-6 weeks but I know some of you recently had them back after about 3 weeks so I'm hoping that will be the same for me. I don't want to do any more waiting!!!

I already know exactly what meds I'll be on and everything. So exciting. And apparently the majority of the women waiting for a donor match my ethic background, so with any luck there won't be a wait for a match.

Talk to you all tomorrow.

Just one personal: *Charlie n Bec* - keep us posted. FC it's just a bit shy and everything is totally fine.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Thank you Minnie and puglover; will keep everyone updated tomorrow  xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

charlie n bec goodluck today will be thinking of you  

otd today so decided wee on a stick just for the hell of it nice clear lines


----------



## staceyemma

Absolutely LOVING your profille pic goingcrazy !!!!!!!!!!!
hopefully I can join you soon then we can talk about how big our bumps are and how big our   are getting


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey   the bum and the belly have to counter balance so we dont topple over just as long as the boobs grow ill be happy   cantvwait it wont be long and you will beable post the same pic how exciting how are you feeling on stimms? pic ive put up doesnt show the lines very clear cause my phone camera is rubbish but i think they can be seen just about and maybe it will send some positive vibes to everyone


----------



## Kazzab25

Good luck Charlie and bec! 

Puglover really pleased that you you been accepted! Very exciting! 

Does anyone know how much the hcg blood test is I'm thinking of having one?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*charlie n Bec* good luck today :hugs:

*goingcrazy* loving the pic Hunni 

*kazza* I think n the sheet it said £60/£65? I could be wrong I remember reading something like that though? Are you okay?

*puglover* great news you have been accepted  it won't be long now 

*minnie* thanks for the info on Pineapple, papaya and mango  I will give that a try  I naughtily started my provera I have here last night! Usually I take it for 5 days and af comes about 10days after my last pill so we shall see...

*stacey* when is your next scan

Hi to anyone I missed


----------



## goingcrazy78

puglover congrats wontvtake long and youll be on your way to pupo  

kazzab hope everything is ok hun and cramps have settled down do you have a viability scan booked soon  

hoping thanks hin never thought id be photgraphing a pee stick to show off


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* here's the link to their price list- it's on the 2nd page- £65 (if its still the same)
http://www.ivf.org.uk/EasysiteWeb/getresource.axd?AssetID=3804&type=full&servicetype=Attachment

*goingcrazy* loving the photograph Hun  I'd be posting it everywhere  show off all you like I sure will be when it's my turn


----------



## staceyemma

Girls is it right that I can feel twinges and a slight heaviness in my ovaries already I 've only done two nights of gonal F tonight will be 3rd jab... Im on 150iu xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Thanks ladies cramps are there but have eased, my scan is 2nd April ill be 6 weeks 3 days


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks hoping our pee stick is all over the web  

kazzab glad the cramps have eased not long till your scan then how exciting bet theres two  

stacey i felt twinges after the first 2 days aswell hun and by the end well u saw me i was finding it hard move around i was that swollen and heavy its a sure sign meds are working


----------



## staceyemma

Is your scan at the Lister on the 2nd Kazza?
I think that may be my EC day maybe... we'll have to see how I respond I guess!

goingcrazy glad the drugs are working! yes I saw you you looked pretty uncomfortable bless you   I can only dream to get 26 eggs!
Any tips on what you ate? xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey i couldnt eat alot tbh because the steriods knocked me sickly so i was living on the build up drinks and chilli peanuts   but i drank a min of 2 litres of water aswell and by gosh i was waddling lol


----------



## staceyemma

I know you were   I thought you were going to burst there and then!
how many build up drinks did you have?
Im drinking the Nestle Build up chocolate flavour and its really yummy in warm milk I tried complan shakes and they tasted horrible   Eating 5-6 brazil nuts a day too   I love nuts


----------



## goingcrazy78

i had the chocolate ones they are the only ones i liked lol i had one for breakfast and a bit of toast n egg if i could eat it then i had one for my dinner with a big bag of sensations sweet chilli peanuts yummy then i tryed eat a main meal meat veg tatters seemed to do me well   the complan are pretty yuck but the chicken soup one isnt to bad ,   im surprised i didnt burst best thing was that day they said oh theres only about 14 big ones but lots of smaller ones so we should get enough eggs from those 14 dont think they were excpecting me to get 26   no wander i couldnt walk they must of been hiding somehow but i could sure feel them


----------



## staceyemma

Thats very good that you got 26 eggs then    I might have to try those chilli peanuts!


----------



## goingcrazy78

they are addictive   now all i want to do is eat and i keep waki.g up in the night wanting donner meat dripping in lemon juice i think its to early be maki.g the hubby go out to fetch it just yet though


----------



## bettyboop5

staceyemma  i felt little twinges and back pain on day 2.  However today it's slight butterfly twinges but very mild.  Im now on day 4 of stimms.  Ive never felt like this this early before.    it's a good sign like what goingcrazy said.
I went for electro acupuncture yesterday and since then no headaches.
The only side effect is bowel gas.  Went to Marks and Sparks this morning and it was rather imbarrassing trying to let the bowel gas quietly like a lady.  Instead, felt like there were singing bagpipes under me knickers but I kept walking.


----------



## staceyemma

Betty   pahaha  
Silent but violent thats what my hubby says  

Goigncrazy- I'd start early   send hubby for whatever you like you are carrying precious cargo now dearie!


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey i made him make me a cup of tea and a sausage buttie in bed this morn  

justchad an email from lister my lady is BFP also   so amazing


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Congrats!! It's official today right? Loving your profile pic xx

Charlie n bec- Hope you're well..How was your appt today?

Kazzab- Hope you're feeling well hon and all so exciting for you scan..not long.

staceyemma- Hope you're well too. Not long before you will be doing your EC

Bettyboop- lol ...the twinges are suppose to be good.. Hope the gas goes away .


Everyone missed, hope you are all doing well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi minnie yes today was otd so i did a test just because it felt right to do it   nice clear lines my camera on my phone hasnt picked it up that well but thought id share anywsy,  my reciepiant is also pregnant so its mega good news today puts everything into perpective


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Fab news!! for both of you


----------



## Char111

Hi Everyone Goingcrazy that is great is great news about your match both pregnant. How have you been feeling the last few days. I love the profile picture. You are 3days ahead of me. My test day is Monday.

Minnie how are you? When is your next appointment? xx

bettyboop you made me laugh with your gas   I am glad things are going well..xx

Staceyemma how are the injections going? When I was doing it I was eating 2 eggs a day and I mean everyday and I had fish or chicken in the evening but 2 bits to double the protien and my embryos were good. I also took qo10 which did no harm to me at all.

Hoping2eggshare how are you? I hope you fet your af after the provera.

Kazzab how are you feeling? I am going to get a blood test done as well can you have them the day after your test day or do thye like you to wait till your scan?

AFM I did another test this morning and there was 2 lines again it was still faint but a lot stronger than yesterday. And its my birthday tomorrow so will test in the morning and then I have no tests left till I get home. I am only doing one everymoring.
I took a picture of the test so I can compare it with the test tomorrow.
I hope everyone else is doing well who I have missed xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Charlie-  That's fab news!! Happy early birthday from me!! I hope you have a lovely day and the lines get even darker. My next appt is 5th of April for endo scratch, one day before i turn 32 so hopefully it wont be painful as we were hoping to go away for the weekend just to destress before my FET and then the rollercoaster starts again!!
Keep us updated honxxx


----------



## Char111

charlie n bec I hope that everything went OK today x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie good look for the endo scratch not to long. I think Lister are such a great clinic they will get your pregnant hun that I believe. There success rate is high and for immune testing they know there stuff. I read up on it and a few posts I came across from other chat sites have said that Lister are very good. Thats good your getting away, I am glad I also got away while I was testing as I had hubby with me who has been great. x


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks Char! I hope so too! Not sure if we can literally and emotionally afford another dissapointment. You should celebrate ! ENjoy hon x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char happy birthday for tomoz hun what a bd pressie a little baby or two on the way,  i think you can have the hcg blood test  the day of your test date if you want i personally have chose not to have it done as i just want to enjoy knowing ive tested positive and im pregnant i dont want the worry and stress that the blood test can bring but with you having two transfered i guess the blood test would give you an early indication of if your carrying twins   fab sign that the line is getting darker so relax your pregnant t 

minnie char is right lister will get you pregnant i have every faith in that and your strength you will achieve your bfp  

charlie n bec routing for you both and thinking of you praying for good news


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun  I hope I get my period ASAP!!! CONGRATS on the lines  I'm so glad you are pregnant 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW 

*goingcrazy* that's amazing that both you and your recipient are pregnant  

*betty*   your post made me laugh so much 

*minnie* aw the break will do you good getting away before the FET 

*kazza* glad your pain has eased   

*stacey* sounds as if the Stims are working


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi ladies,
Sad news for us sorry for late post, our HCG has dropped to 9 today, so I have stopped the mess and awaiting the dreaded miscarriage..... I'm ready for this but shocked that both pregnancies have ended at exactly 5 weeks 
You are all amazing and sending sooo many positive thoughts for ou all


Hopefully joining you all again soon xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that Charlie and bec x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Charlie n Bec* - so so sorry to hear that. You must be devastated. I know it's hard right now (it's taken me 6 months to even start to come to terms with my m/c) but try to have faith that it _will_ happen for you. Big hugs.


----------



## Kazzab25

Big hugs Hun!!! I'm so so sorry! Thinking of you x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm so sorry Hun


----------



## Minnie2

Charlie n bec- I'm so sorry! Ivf is not easy ...but please don't give up hon xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

charlie n bec the biggest hugs possible coming to you both devestating news but you two are strong dont give up it will happen for you in the mean time take thinks easy and look after yourself  sending you much love


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey ladies 
Thank you for your words and thoughts, me and DW are the strongest we have ever been which makes this sort of bearable.
Your all diamonds 

Take care
Becki xx


----------



## Char111

Charlie n bec I am so sorry to hear your news really am. Stay strong xx


----------



## bettyboop5

Charlie and Bec so sorry ladies.  No words I can say will help but please keep strong.  I know how loosing what u want is difficult.  I had twins when i was 17.  Lost 1st twin on delivery date and lost 2nd twin when she was 8 months.  21 years on, it's still not forgotten but I learnt to cope well.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi I'm waiting to see if I can egg share at lister London I gave just had a invoice for £492 for semen analysis initial consultation and ultrasound scan I thought this was free if you egg shared ? Do I have to pay this ? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sugar sweet - no you shouldn't ring you the OD nurses and query  it x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* HAPPY BIRTHDAY, enjoy your 1st birthday being pregnant  I'm loving the pic of your test 

*charlie n Bec* I am so sorry  It is really good that you are both closer than ever through this hard time   

*sugarsweet* did your oh have his bloods taken at the clinic? If so that's probably what the charge is for? Semen analysis and consultation and your bloods etc are free according to their website. Although I'm not 100% sure but oh had his bloods done via the gp and we didn't receive an invoice, I agree I would give them a call to find out 

Hi *minnie, goingcrazy, betty, amy and anyone I missed *


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* here is the link I'm on about-
http://www.ivf.org.uk/egg-sharing/egg-sharing-joining-the-programme/

But I think they've got it wrong because IF your oh had bloods it would have only of been £360.00 I think it's for sure a mistake that they've sent that invoice to you


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies, hope you're all well

Char- Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your birthday cake and you'll have a good excuse to eat for 3 hon  xxx

Going crazy - pupo lady, how are you hon x
Hoping2eggshare- hope AF comes quick for you 
Sugarsweet- oops, you probably have been charged wrongly
I've just got my bill for immunes- two test for a blinking £1k
Bettyboop- how is it going hon? Injections getting better?
Charlie n bec- stay strong! I'm better after my devastating news a week ago  gotta keep going.
Have to say going crazy gives me inspiration!! 😘

For all I have missed - have a good weekend. X


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you ladies no my oh is havin his bloods done on Tuesday via gp
I only had my bloods and scan done the only thing we done was have his seman sent of for further testing witch I had a invoice yesterday for £45 then today I had this invoice sent through I have rang the number on the back and they have told me to ring back Monday as the department that deals with egg share payment is not open until Monday xx


----------



## bettyboop5

Char  Happy birthday huns        What a lovely present too!  I will have a toast on your behalf   xxx

Minnie thanks, the injections are getting better, just hate the snifing for now but getting used to it

Sugarsweet  Im sure they will make u not pay.  Ive also received my invoice today  £5400 and something.  This is before the bloods, DH's frozen sample and immunes too   .  Think the whole thing is under 7 grand.  Dont think they've included the imsi yet.  Oh well, as long as i get the 2 lines hey!  

Staceyemma I will be wearing a cream coat and the most bright mustard big handbag... u wont miss me.  lol

To all the ladies on here... you are all very inspirational. Good to see there is a lot of positivity which is rubbing on some of us who havent achieved our dreams yet!
Im not egg sharing but there is something about this thread that I love. UPWARDS AND ONWARDS.  BIG HUG LADIES


----------



## sugarsweet

Sorry for your sad news Charlie n bec  
Yes I think it may be a mistake as I don't even no if I have been accepted yet and I'm sure the dr said we just pay £75 for drugs and £770 for icsi I will call them Monday see what's what just hope I get accepted as I really don't want to go back to my old clinic hope your all well and safe in this horrible snowy day x


----------



## Kazzab25

Char happy birthday !!!!

Charlie and bec how you doing Hun x 

Going crazy how you feeling 

Hoping how's things your end? 

Minnie! £1000 ouch but it will be worth it in the end!! 

Sugar sweet you should only pay for oh bloods x 

AFM I've decided notbto gave the hcg blood test scan is in a little over a week and did a digi test so I'm going to settle for that. Still no symps only cramping, nothing else!! Hopefully ill be one of the lucky ones!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sugar sweet - you should just pay £770 for ICSI and £75 **** fee.


I'm 20 weeks today - officially half way  x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* yes that sounds like a mistake Hun, I would call up Monday for sure...

Thanks *minnie & kazza* I'm hoping that af comes ASAP!!! I need to get started lol!

*amy* congrats on being half way  your bump is lovely by the way 

*betty* wow so much money!!! But like you said it's worth it to see two lines


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies hope you are all well 
char happy birthday and wow they are strong lines hun double trouble  there i think  

minnie thank you hun im glad to help any way poss ouch on the bill they dont come cheap but may just be worth it  
betty your right this is a lovely thread everyone is so supportive its a lovely place to be  

amy loving tbe pic half way fab  

sugersweet its surley a mistake give them a call  

kazzab glad your holding off on hcg scan will be here soon and ull see ur beautiful babies  

well ladies im doing ok getting tired easy and unfortinatly today ive had a bit of pinky discharge but im not going to let it worry me as it was just a little and ive heard it can be normal.so im jist going to relax a little more and slow down a bit as ive been non.stop since transfer andfingers crossed ots something and nothing


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining...

I have been looking on my next clinic to possibly egg share and the Lister is coming out on top at the moment as long as they do intralipids... does anyone know if they do?? (really hope they do)

Im going to call on Monday to book our initial consultation, very nervous as you can see why on my signature...

Has anybody got any tips about the Lister, ie, friendliness of the nurses, how quick are they at getting things started and matching.

Also, how much does it cost for all my OH (Male) to have his bloods done there  ?

Also traffic around the area too...

Sorry for all the questions but just weighing up our options

PS,
Charlie and Bec, Ive been following you around for the past few days and waiting for updates... I'm really sorry to hear your news....

Thanks ladies in advance

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* oh Hun please try and relax  you're right it's probably where you have been non stop  will be thinking of you and praying that it's nothing  it's not red which is a good sign Hun, put your feet up and take it easy  

*hope84* welcome  lister are amazing  the staff I have met are lovely- they care about you and doing what's right for you 
Not sure about the intralipids sorry...

I'm so sorry about your miscarriages 

Lister matched me in 3 weeks and they had no one of my ethnic origin on their waiting list, so I'm sure if they do then you will be match fairly quickly  but this was quick because I had copies of all my blood results they required from a previous clinic which were in date...

Traffic is not too bad around there but I've only been twice and the appointments weren't first thing in the morning, but I'm guessing around rush hour it would probably be a bit busy like anywhere really?

HIV, hep b and hep c are all £120 each I think- it says on their website, but my oh got his done via the gp and we took his results with us 

I hope all goes well for you


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks hoping for a quick reply...

That's really quick to be matched... I think my 1st egg share was around 4 weeks (and I thought that was quick) my 2nd was around 6 weeks..

I have just said to OH about going to the doctors for bloods, maybe a bit tricky as we have just moved districts so its a case of waiting (im really impatient) or paying... unless his old docs can do it and not send it to our address as it has changed and we pick it up...
We will just have to see...

We wanna get it sorted ASAP as we are on holiday in may and want to be 'available' straight after so im all refreshed and ready to go...

Good luck with your treatment and thanks again

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Yh it was very quick, but having all my blood tests to hand I didn't have to wait for them results either 
4 and 6 weeks sounds good though, especially if you had to have all your tests done 

Fx'd that your old doc can sort the blood tests out for oh... I hope lister can get you cycling for after your holiday  

Thanks Hun, I hope you will be starting treatment ASAP also


----------



## Puglover1980

Ladies, those of you that have been through this recently, can you remind me: how long did all your blood tests take to come back after your consultation? I know the chromosome karyotyping is the one that takes a while - just wondering if it's going to be closer to 3 weeks or 6 weeks. I'm hoping it's three!

Hope you're all well. xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping thanks hun its completely stopped now tbh i think it come from my cervix after inter course so hubby is now on a ban till after 12 weeks    im not taking any risks im sure he will survive  

puglover mine took around 4 weeks so shouldnt be long hun

hope 84 lister is an amazing friendly clinic but most importantly they know there stuff traffic around lister is uaually ok but through london its heavy arounf 8.30am till about 9.30am then the same after around 5pm no parking a lister but theres always parking at battersby park just a few mins walk away best of luck with your journey

hi ladies hope your all having a good weekend my plan today is to do a whole lot of nothing but rest


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- glad its all good now! A Ban sounds good hon😃I read it online that you not allowed to have an orgasm as it interferes with something.
Hoping2eggshare- how are you hon? So it's just waiting for AF game? Did you try pineapple?
Hope84- Welcome  the ladies have given you all the info. Good luck  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## bettyboop5

goingcrazy  Good to see all going well.  You naughty naughty girl.  Can you leave the   to  me please? lol xx

Amy-x Loving ur new pic with bump.  Cant believe u are half way through? How time flies  xx

hOPE84  Yes Lister does intralipids.  I think the nurse confirmed that mine will be done in my room on egg collection or tranfer if I get that far. Goodluck with the other tests.  

Puglover I did my karyotyping with GP.  It took about 4 weeks for both and DH's bloods results.  Not sure how long they take with Lister, but they are pretty expensive am sure turnaround wont be as slow as the GP.  Not long till u start hopefully xx

Minnie when are u thinking of having ur fet? How are u doing with "operation immunes" lol xx

Staceyemma hope u are growing those eggies buddy.  Hopefully see u tomorrow at the Lister! xxx

hopingtoeggshare how are you? Where are u with tx this week?  xx

hello everyone

AFM watching the grandprix! "Operation growing eggs" continues. I wonder if haviing sex helps bring more blood to the pelvic area? Surely it cant be a bad thing during stimms? lol xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hope I was matched within a week and started with my next period! Bloods also took nearer 3 weeks. Staff are lovely and the facilities are great! What's intralipids? 

Going crazy, I've been doing some research on sex too apparently it's fine as long as you don't have history of miscarriage. Probably is just blood from the cervix your right! 

Hope everyone's doing well! 5+1 and still don't feel pregnant!!!!! I do hope everything's ok!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks Ladies for the quick replies...

Kazza -

Intralipids are a soy based oil treatment that is given through a drip starting around a week before EC. Normally you have them just before EC, Just after ET, at 4 weeks and 8 Weeks. Although I have read that ladies have this drip right up until 26 - 30 weeks. It dramatically increases pregnancy success rates while reducing the risk of miscarriage.

Another questions ladies....
How strict are Lister for BMI...Do they regularly check your weight? ive just weighed myself and got the shock of my life.... I do plan only losing it all but I go on holiday in 7 weeks and I obviously will put some back on....

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Betty hope they are growing  
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow!  
Hope to see you there maybe!!

Going crazy take it easy hunni  
Hi to everyone else Minnie, hoping, Charlie n bec, dingle, 
char hope you had a lovely birthday!

Xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hope84* - the HFEA guidelines are strict in that you can't donate or share eggs if your BMI is over 30. That said, Lister didn't weigh me at my consultation, which was a bit of a surprise. However, I recently lost 5 stone, which they were aware of, and my BMI is now 27, so maybe they felt there was no need to weigh me. Perhaps if you look 'borderline' then they do. I'm sure someone on this thread who has more experience at this will be able to advise you. I know that your BMI forms part of the limited information they present to possible recipients. I'm assuming they will weigh me before I start treatment, but perhaps they won't...


----------



## goingcrazy78

betty   will defo leave it to you  

kazzab , minnie , hoping im certain it was from intercourse as it was only a bit the day after and i have a history of bleeding on intercourse anyway as ive had surgery on my cervix in the past so i think its safer to just wait till after 12 weeks for me personally hope you are all well 

char hope you had a fab birthday


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey hope your not getting to un comfy yet hun


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* I've been through it recently but I took my results so I can't be of any help sorry :/

*goingcrazy* fantastic news  think if be the same making a ban until 12 weeks 

*betty* I'm good thanks still waiting on af  just wish it would hurry up so I can get started!!! Haha I love "operation growing eggs"  can't see having sex doing any harm  I use to when Stimming but it wasn't for Ivf... 
Gl for tomorrow 

*stacey* how are you feeling Gl tomorrow 

*minnie* yep waiting on af :/ I'm taking provera... I didn't try pineapple as I hate it, but I've read about papaya juice like you said so might get some today... Also read about mango so brought that... I'm guessing af will come when it feels like it  soooo wanna get started!!!!
How are you anyway Hun


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping2eggshare said:


> *puglover* I've been through it recently but I took my results so I can't be of any help sorry :/
> 
> *goingcrazy* fantastic news  think if be the same making a ban until 12 weeks
> 
> *betty* I'm good thanks still waiting on af  just wish it would hurry up so I can get started!!! Haha I love "operation growing eggs"  can't see having sex doing any harm  I use to when Stimming but it wasn't for Ivf...
> Gl for tomorrow
> 
> *stacey* how are you feeling Gl tomorrow
> 
> *minnie* yep waiting on af :/ I'm taking provera... I didn't try pineapple as I hate it, but I've read about papaya juice like you said so might get some today... Also read about mango so brought that... I'm guessing af will come when it feels like it  soooo wanna get started!!!!
> How are you anyway Hun


Goingcrazy I'm feeling ok definitely aware of my ovaries  it's not uncomfy yet xx
Hoping- I'm fine thanks having a lazy day in my pjs


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* so am I  had a shower and got back in my pjs  oh is making a roast I am loving sitting around doing nothing at all 

I'm glad you're not uncomfortable


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies, I'm in need of some help PLEASE...

I've filled out all my donation forms etc, but I'm really struggling with the "donor information form"

There's a goodwill section and reason for donating section....

I'm so stuck n what to write... Sounds silly but I am... Any help I would be grateful for


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- hope eggs are all growing well? When is your next scan? I'm waiting for my cytokines and killer cells results
And then will prob decide what's next but at the moment is just to do my scratch on the 5 th
I'm thinking of just going on gesturing injections, aspirin and maybe mild steroids if the blood results don't show anything. Will suck it up and deal with the injections
Going crazy- no doing the dancing for now! Lol .. Sorry a bit personal but how do people abstain for so long? 
I was angel for a month but no longer now! Was told not to get pregnant this month... Hmm doubting it will happen !!
Hoping2eggshare- I guess it will come when it comes but these fruits are suppose to help. I don't like pineapple too!
Kazzab- how you feeling hon? 
Stacey- how many more days of injections do you have hon?
Sorry if I missed anyone but hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hopinh2eggsgsre- reason for donating- to help another woman achieve pregnancy?
It satisfies you and you be able to go through it with a reduce cost.. Not sure just thoughts hon x


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- as bettyboops says lister offer it. Is there a reason why you have to take it? Is it because of success rates after having it? I've also read its got soya in it and there is not much harm taking but I'm wondering if its only prescribed if there is an indication of an issue. I have just had my first ivf and it failed, pending to know if its an immune issue  and just want to try to read and make sure I can ask questions so my fet is successful


----------



## Char111

Hi Everyone back home now from our break away. Had a nice chill and relaxed. 

Hi minnie how are you not long till your scrach. I hope it doesn't hurt to much. And I hope all your blood results come back OK. 

Goingcrazy how are you? how many weeks will Lister do a early scan? Is is 6 weeks or 5 weeks?
I am going to call them tomorrow to book a scan and blood test. I am only going to have one blood test as I really don't want to be worrying about it like you.
Also like you I am worried about intercourse i am such it is OK but I am so worried.

Hoping2eggshare. Are you doing the good will message? When I got stuck on a question I emailed the nurses. On the goodwill I think I out things about me. I really can't remember now but you are writing it to yours matches child who will see it when he or she is 18 so put stuff that they may want to know like your hibbies ect..

Kazzab when is your scan? I am looking forward to hearing if you have 2 babies? Thats one of the reasons I want a bllod as I had 2 embies transferred just want to see if they can tell me if I have 2 by the blood test.

Staceyemma I hope them follicles are growing and you have lots. When is your next scan?

Hope84 welcome the ladies have more of less answered what I was going to say.

Bettyboop Hope the follicles are growing and good luck for the scan xx

If I have missed anyone I hope you had a good weekend and your doing well x


----------



## Char111

Hope Just to say there is a lady on here that her name on here is Journey. I think her BMI was to high thats what I read at the begining og this site and she lost weight and has gone onto have twins might be worth soeaking to her about BMI as I wasn't weighed or asked about BMI. x


----------



## Char111

Kazzab and goingcrazy have any of you had implantation bleed ? I have had nothing no discharge but 2 strong lines on the test. Goingcrazy should you have some inplantation bleed? x


----------



## goingcrazy78

charclister will scan 3 weeks after test date at the earliest  but if you go fir the blood test if the levels arnt what they would excpect you have to have them redone every two days im sure you have nothing to worry about that test is strong. intercourse is always a worry for us ladies but it is perfectly safe aslong as tgere has been no bleeding  and if there is bleeding it is usually caused by the blood vessels in the cervix  and doesnt harm the baby however i have a weak cervix so i need to be extra carefull hope ur feeling well  

minnie its definatly hard not to do the dance but lots of cuddles instead and just kerp remindong our selves its for the best and its only 8 wks then we should be safe they may say we are safe after my scan on the 11th but untill i know its ok we will have to be good  

staceyand betty good luck to you both tomorow


----------



## goingcrazy78

char implantation bleeding doesnt always happen but it can happen right up to 6 wks  ive nit had any just the discharge after inter course


----------



## Char111

Thank you goingcrazy as this is my first time ever with BFP I just don't want anything to go wrong like us all. xx If Lister feel there is anything wrong with my blood tests I will go to my GP not to keep paying there prices x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - I know Goingcrazy has already answered, but I just wanted to say that implantation bleeding is actually pretty uncommon, so don't worry about it. I think I found a statistic once that it occurs in about 25% of pregnancies, if that. I didn't notice it with either pregnancy. I look forward to hearing if you've got one or two cooking!


----------



## Char111

Thank you Puglover1980 How are you doing? x


----------



## Char111

Puglover1980 Have you had any news from Lister when you can start treatment x


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey Char, I'm ok thanks. I'll be able to start treatment as soon as my chromosome karyotyping test is back and they've matched me. My GP did the letter the same day I saw him (Friday) and I've already emailed a copy to Ruth! I'm going to drop the original in in person on Wednesday. My GP is so lovely and has been very supportive in my quest to have another baby. No waiting for weeks for my GP letter!

Apparently there are currently 70 women waiting for a donor and I have the most sought after (i.e. most common!) ethnic make-up, so I'm hopeful there will be at least one match once the test results are back in a few weeks.


----------



## Char111

Puglover1980 thats great news hopefully you will be starting soon. I also saw my gp in person and she worote a letter for me there and then. I think thats the main thing Lister like to have. The blood tests will be back before 6 weeks and then I am sure you will get a match quickly. There seem to be a lot of people waiting which is great. I am going to find out if my match also got bfp. I really hope she did x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya girls 

I'm fine thank you!!! Char- I've had no bleeds at all! Just cramps which have really eased the last few days! I'm five weeks one day now and lister will scan you at 6+3 which is when I have my scan on the 2nd April. 

Chat they won't be able to tell twins from the blood test, you might get an idea if its super high but its only an estimation. You have to have more than one test to see the hcg doubling! So I'm just going to wait for the scan. Bloods are £65 each I think 

I have been dying for sex I think these hormones have made me crazy!!! I've not actually done the deed through fear but I'm so going to cave soon! It's all I think about at the moment!!! Worried that an orgasm might rick baby out ! Crazy I no coz I've read loads that it will be fine!! 

Have you had any symptoms yet? 

Minnie good luck with the scratch Hun 

Pulglover I was matched within 4 days! So it should be quick! 

Hoping I'm not sure I just said why I'm egg sharing, where in the country I'm from what I do for a living eye colour hair colour that sort of thing. Married or not married?


----------



## Bubbles12

Minnie,

Thanks for info. You dont know how happy it makes me that Lister does intralipids 

The reason i would like/need intralipids is because i have miscarried twice so to be on the safe side, and to avoid going through all that again, i want to have this treatment...

Ladies,
Unsure why, but i have such a positive feel about the Lister... After ihad made a 'kinda' decision to look into the clinic further, I had a dream of a BFP last night and seen lots of pairs of maypies....maybe im looking into it to much...

Thanks again for all your help, i hope i will be spending alot more time on this thread, fingers crossed they accept me

xxx


----------



## Char111

Kazzab I may leave the blood test and just maybe do a test every week on a digital test and check the hormones are going up. cheaper. My boobs are killing me and have grown already and I am so hungry are you? I will put loads of weight on if I am not careful. But I don't want to excise apart from walk till I know everything is OK so my husband is having to do my job at moment and cover all my exercise classes. am turning in a lazy lady but love it   x


----------



## Char111

Hope have you had any immune tests done like Minnie? Lister are really good clinic and I am sure that you will be fine to egg share and I wish you all the best for that BFP I never in my life thought I would ever see a BFP and I have thanks to Lister. I trust them 100%. And the doctors and nurses are all very nice. xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Yeah that's what I've been doing, done a digi and its gone from saying 1-2 weeks to 3+ so that pleased me! I have been a bit more hungry and I started with really sore boobs but that's eased alot too! Just waiting for the next bout of symptoms they say it all starts at 6-7 weeks!


----------



## Char111

Good luck kazzab for the scan 6 weeks seems ages away for me but I guess it will go quick as its gone quick for you. I am doing a digital tomorrow as I have just been doing firts reponse my test day is Tuesday but I am going to call Lister tomorrow x


----------



## Kazzab25

Don't forget the add two weeks on so by test day you will be 4 weeks pregnant! Don't seem so bad when you say it like that!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks for the ideas on the reason for donating  I've wrote something out- not sure wether to post it here to see what you ladies think It sounds ok though 

*char* thanks, yes I'm going to do the goodwill message, I've read online to write things such as- my childhood, hobbies, education, personality, my mum and dad things like that as well as myself- is that right? I might pop the OD nurses and email tomorrow I think 

How are you feeling
How was your birthday? I hope you enjoyed it 
I hope that your gp got her match also 

*puglover* that's great news you've been matched  they will have no problem officially matching you then once bloods are back 
How long until your results are back 
Have they told you your protocol etc We could end up cycling together 

*kazza* thanks Hun  bet you cannot wait for your scan now 

*hope* I'm sure they will except you they are a really good clinic  they all send like signs as well


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab and char im constantly starving hungry and already cant fasten my jeans its probebly all tge food im eating though     but as i have two children already this is my third pregnancy and i have been told  that it is really common  to put more weight on if youve already had children so im excpecting to look like a house soon hibby kindly pointed out earlier that my belly was popping out from under my tshirt good job hes on a ban already or after that comment he would be any way   ive decided no more tests im just going to wait for my scan what will be will be although iam dying to pee on a stick just to check theres still a line but i have non left and shops miles away and i have no car still so it will save me from torturing myself with pee sticks ill be dreaming about them oytherwise


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

I havent had immune testing done, no... 

To be honst, i cant afford to have the testing and do another cycle so im hoping and praying that my miscarriages were just down to bad luck....


xx


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy your comment made me laugh. I am glad I am not the only one who is hungry all the time. I have just told DH we are not having sex till I know everything is OK he was like YOU WHAT!!!!   I am just to worried though

When we was away I couldn't stop eating every 2 hours I was hungry. Well at least we can all laugh about it and get chubby together.   I am also really tired I slept during the day when I was away. I loved it.. wish I could do it all the time. Have came back home really rested x


----------



## Char111

Hope Yeah them tests are expensive I know goingcrazy had a steriod injections and I think baby asprin so they will prob put you on that and I think you get that all free with eggsharing x


----------



## Bubbles12

Ladies, 

Another question (Sorry)

Does the clinic require the GP Consent for both me and my Partner, or just me?

I apologies for all the questions its just i have noticed it seems to be an issue for some, waiting for their GP to send them and my OH is still with our old GP (we have moved to a different town)

thanks

xx


----------



## Char111

kazzab when you say I will be 4 weeks preg on test day I make it 2 weeks and 1 day my test day is tuesday I had ec on 11th March unless I have got it wrong x


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope it is just from you xx


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare I hope your manage to write a  nice good will message. I had a good birthday thank you very relaxing. When is your last day on provera? x


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks Char,

Ive got butterflies - hope this is a good sign!

So many ladies on here that have got a BFP! Congrats to all    

xxx


----------



## Char111

Hope you will get your BFP Lister is a great clinic xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Yes that's right but when they measure it they add on 2 weeks even tho your not pregnant. Normal people don't no when try ovulate so to bring everyone in line they add two weeks in. Lister comfirmrd this to me too. Google it and you'll get a good explanation x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char you will be 4 wkks ontest day as pregnancy is taken from your last bleed  im really tired aswell and my hibby is horrified at the no sex ban  

hope 86 lister will provide basic immune treatment without having the tests  and its  a combination of 75mg asprine 25mg steriod and 5mg folic acid you have to pay for them but its only around 40 pound i also had gestone injection which are expensive but included for free up untill positive test so it could be worth trying the treatment without the tests its worked for me hun and cant do any harm


----------



## Kazzab25

That's why lister say they scan in 2.5 weeks after test and that puts you at 6 weeks three days


----------



## Bubbles12

Goingcrazy

Oh do they...God they sound better and better...NEED TO GET IN THIS CLINIC NOW!!!!!!

XXX


----------



## Puglover1980

Hoping2eggshare said:


> *puglover* that's great news you've been matched  they will have no problem officially matching you then once bloods are back
> How long until your results are back
> Have they told you your protocol etc We could end up cycling together


*Hoping2eggshare* - I've not actually been matched yet but it's looking likely that it won't take too long to match me once my final results are back. I only had the blood taken on Thursday and the other ladies on here have said they take about 3 weeks to come back, so I'm not expecting to be notified of a match for at least a month. So I don't think we'll be cycling together as you're already getting started, aren't you? Exciting!

Yes they've told me my protocol and what drugs I'll be taking. It's the long protocol with a week of down-regging and then 10-14 days of stims (menopur). They're quite worried about OHSS due to my high AMH, so they want to scan me every two days throughout stimming.

Can't wait to get started now. I hope the next few weeks go quickly!


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab im having my scan at 6wks 6days  sooo excited you first though and im dying know of its one or two 

hope 86 yes they have been amazing they saw how much money we had already had on tests and treatment and they never question me trying the treatment i just said could i in light of y faliures and they said yes i cant reccamend them any higher hun


----------



## Char111

Thanks for that goingcrazy and kazzab I didn't know that. feel quite happy now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks my last day is tomorrow, then the long wait for af begins....  I'm glad you've had a good birthday  much have been lovely achieving your dream and having your first ever pregnant birthday  next birthday you will have your LO/LO's in your arms 

*puglover* we could be, or you won't be very far behind as I'm waiting on my period and I haven't a clue when that will decide to come  I just want to get started now though!!!

What was your AMH
Same protocol with me, except I will be on bcps for a couple of weeks and then DR or something... Ill be using menopur too


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - my AMH is 35.3. They don't think I'll need bcps as I don't have periods. Once I'm matched they'll scan me to see if my lining is thin enough and if it is I'll just start down-regging. If the lining is on the thick side I'll take norethisterone to induce a withdrawal bleed.


----------



## Kazzab25

Goingcrazy! I'm sooo excited yet sooo scared too! I keep worrying bout not seeing. Heartbeat! Chances of a missed miscarriage are slim so I hear but I won't rest until I see a heartbeat! Just wish I felt pregnant, sore boobies and a few cramps is all I have!  And even those have got better!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* yh mines 35.05 aswell so pretty high  it's okay as we have a potential to get loads of eggs, they just will keep a lose eye on us 
My periods are irregular and I have to do bcps....  they was going to scan me and start me on the pill but at the time they didn't have my bloods signed off so I couldn't as they couldn't officially match me until that happened... Lucky you for not needing the pill 

You'll be started in no time  I have a feeling we could be cycling together or maybe you before me a bit if you don't need the pill


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab i dont think many people feel pregnant untill yo get over 8 wks and even then its only really if u have sickness that you notice in a first pregnancy its defo scary waiting for this first scan i think ill have my eyes shut untill they say here you go i think seeing is believing aswell so once a tiny life is seen inside then it hits home cause it doesnt seem real.yet does it or is that just me   even though im tire and hungryand got a fat belly ive not got anything else boobs arnt sore they have gone a bit dark though and this morn i feel sick but nothing to jump out waving a banner at me telling me im having a baby its why i think the early scan is so important thats my banner my que to go ohh yeh there is a baby    same for hubby he says i cant believe theres finally a baby inside hevsaid i wont be abke believe it till i see it must be hard for the fellas but these scans will set the ball in motion and b4 we know it the 12 wk scan will be here


----------



## Char111

Hi Everyone hope you all had a good weekend.

Goingcrazy how are you are feeling today? I just wanted to ask did you call your gp and arrange for a midwife and scan? I don't know if I should wait till my first scan then call my gp.

I did a digital test this morning and it showed 2-3weeks pregnant. I am going to go to Lister tomorrow and get a prescription for cycolgest and also have a blood test I emailed the nurse need to book a scan now though. If they feel there is a problem I will get more blood tests done at my gp.

Anyone that has appointments today I hope they go OK. x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char im good thank you just very  tired today felt really sick this morning but it eased off how are you feeling ? thats fab on the digi test hun means everything is progressing nicley i dont think you have any need to worry that test defo confirms your pregnant , yes i rang my gp surgery and asked for the midwife to call me as i was pregnant as a result of ivf and she called me back and has arranged my scan with my local maternity hospital early pregnancy unit it saves me travelling back to lister and paying for it my midwife seems lovley has given me a mobile number told me to contact her if im worried in any way they will send me to the epu for bloods and scans but im not worried so ill hang on till my scan on the 11th   im hoding off on peeing on more pee sticks although its all im thinking about but i refuse to cave plus its to cold for the 2 mile walk to the shop


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcarzy I have no more tests now so I am going to leave testing now. Lister just called me I have a scan booked on the 11th April. When is yours again I know you told us but I can't remember what date you said again.
I think I just want a bllod test for piece of mind. I may call my gp this week and sort out a midwife. Glad your sickness has eased. I am hoping that I don't get sickness as I really hate being sick. 
I don't blame you walking 2 miles in this weather is bloody freezing. Just walked my dogs and it was so cold.
Thats really nice of your midwife sounds like they will look after well xx


----------



## TM88

HI All

I am thinking of starting IVF clinic treatment at Lister and would appreciate your thoughts and experiences?  Would you recommend it?

Also if you have been to ARGC and NEw Life?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TM88

ALso Could you let me know how much your cycles have cost?


----------



## goingcrazy78

char your scan is the same day as mine   

tm88 lister is a fab clinic with amazing results egg share is free  you just pay for the mans bloods and icsi if its needed plus freezing of embreyos if you havecany to freeze i would highly reccamend lister


----------



## staceyemma

Had scan today all looking lovely jubbly should have more idea of egg collection at next scan on Wednesday xxx
How is everyone?


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey fab news hun wont be long now they say around 7 days from first stimms scan to ec so fingers crossed youll have date wed if not ull defo have a date friday seems to be going so fast


----------



## Char111

staceyemma that is great news with the scan. All seems to be going well for you. 

Goingcrazy that is great we have a scan on the same day. I will be 6weeks and 3 days then. I just had a email off Lister my match also got a BFP so that has made me really happy. Just hope all of us have a good pregnancy.

TM88 Lister is great clinic if you are eggsharing it will be all free. I can't fault Lister as they have been fantastic. x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks char and Goingcrazy  
It's going soooo fast  
So you think maybe in 7 days I may have EC? Next Monday then maybe?  
Soooo excited!!!


----------



## Char111

Staceyemma how long have you been injecting for? I was injecting for 10 days. So excited for you and then you be getting you BFP x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char ill be 6wks 6days  ur just 3 days behind ooohhh its so exciting  fab news about ur lady my lady is bfp to its amazing god bless lister clinic 

stacey yes hun they woll be aiming for monday  u will scan wed tgen scan fridy then prob trigger sat night woo by next friday ull be pupo


----------



## goingcrazy78

char loving the pic it nearly makes me want to walk 2 miles to tge shop and 2 miles bk to get one


----------



## Minnie2

HI Ladies-Hope you are all well

Char- So exciting you have you scan booked, how you feeling now?
Goingcrazy- How are you hon? It's good that your local hospital is good to you and you need travel to Lister.
staceyemma- Not long before EC then? Perhaps next week?
Hoping2eggshare- How are you hon?
TM88- Welcome, will you be egg sharing? I did reserach on Argc as i was contemplating between them and lister. Reason i chose lister was because they were cheaper and have good success rates. I hear that ARGC is very intense and you have to do daily scans , blood test and etc and the total cost was significantly higher.



So happy that most of you are pregnant, gives me some hope. I'm love all your pee stick photos. I have a phobia towards them as they keep giving me ' Not pregnant'!!


----------



## Char111

I have no tests left but I may test next monday and see if the digital test has gone up just to keep me from going crazy lol x If you are going to test I would test on the weekend but I am sure that little baby is tucked up instide your stomach growing everyday x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Clear blue definitely makes loads of business don't they!! WHat are they cheaper sticks that everyone uses?


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I am doing Ok my boobs are still killing me and my back has been hurting also still can't stop eating lol I just don't want sickness
I have every faith in Lister that they will get you pregnant. I am going there tomorrow to have a blood test and pick up some more cylogest they are giving me a prescription for me to take them up to 12 weeks. 

Not to long till your endro scrach. You had any blood results back? xx


----------



## Char111

Minnie I didn't buy the cheaper sticks I was worried they would be useless. Prob makes no differance lol I just spent so much money on these pee sticks x I like the digital ones though as I like to see that the weeks go up. I am going to do one every Monday till my scan and just check that my hormone level is going up x Now I am pregnant I am so worried something will go worng but I am trying to stay calm and get stressed and rest as much as I can x


----------



## Char111

that was not get stressed lol x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- Glad all is good..eating can't be that bad right? You need to use the cyclogest for 3 months right? I'm sorry about the boobs, they definitely hurt with progestrone but wohoo your pregnant hon!! My scratch is on day 21 which is 5 april. I should get the results in tomorrow and I will call and ask. They may not give me much details over the phone but I guess with metrics or details they provide, i should be able to use dr.google . I hope everything goes well too as it's stressful and costly!


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I know what you mean, it's so different with IVF pregnanies as you worry through out. Try to stay calm and enjoy it. Your scan is not too long actually. Those pee sticks from clear blue arent cheap right. 
You can also do a hcg blood test for free from your GP right? Will save you from paying in the lister.


----------



## Char111

I will do a gp test if Lister call me tomorrow and feel that there is anything wrong. I guess I will have with Lister as you get the results abck the next day. x Let us know what the blood results say good luck for that xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char as tempted as iam to test again and believe me im dying to just to reasure myself im determind not to do one thonk ive spend enough on pee sticks   olus it cost me just under 500 pound for my 12 weeks of medication because of my gestone and steriods aswell as the cyclogest so we are belt tightning to pay for the new engine in the car to cant even bring myself type how much thats costing such bad timing but we need it on the road for baby shopping  

minnie the first response and pritictor tests are cheaper than clear blue and just as good infact the cheapest one the pridictor picked up a clear positive line before the clear blue did for me fingers crossed for tomoz hin ill be thinking of u keep us posted praying for good news


----------



## sugarsweet

I rang lister today and they did make a mistake with the cost !! now back to the waiting game I really had forgot how the days go slower when your doing ivf  also still worried about them finding me a match hope I'm as lucky as you HOPEING2EGGSHRE  hope your all well and to all the ladies with little baby's in there tums  xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya! 

I Deffinatly recommend lister! And their facilities are great ! 

Char you felt any cramps yet? I've been and bought more tests to see me through to next week! 

Clear blue went from 1-2 then 2-3 and then 3+ so that's made me feel real good! So excited about the scan. 

Sugarsweet glad you got everything sorted at lister! 

Staceyemma I stimmed  for 12 days , what dose are you on!


----------



## Char111

sugarsweet Lister will find you a match that I am sure they are a great clinic.

Kazzab yes had some cramping today. I am so bloated though my stomach already looka pregnant. Prob all the food I am eating  
mY clare blue digital didn't show 1-2 just went stright to 2-3 weeks today. I am going to test every monday. I have just order some off amazon to come next day delivery. That should be enough till my scan.
How are you feeling ? x


----------



## goingcrazy78

sugersweet glad they sorted it out for you im sure a match wont take to long  

kazzab   pee stick queen amazing its up to the 3+weeks id say things are moving nicley the clesr blue im a right in thinking they only tell you up to 3+ or do they go up more than that ive not tryed one although im thinking about it just to check what it says think if i could get to the shops i would of done more by now so it helps im out in the sticks with no car  

char my belly is the same must be the food


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy I think by the time I am 12 weeks I will look 6 months the way my stomach is right now lol
Have you told any of your family anf friends yet? I have just told my mum and sisters x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i know what u mean peopke have already been commenting on my belly and asking   yes all our family and friends know now because theyve all been right behind us for the last 6 years so it was nice share the good news even though its early felt right to tell them all and hubby nan is taking us for a meal on sunday to celebrate


----------



## Kazzab25

Haha pee stick queen is about right!! I've do w about 25 tests I reckon!! 

They only go up to 3+ but as ling as it don't go down I'm happy!!! 

We've told out close friends and family too as they've been following our journey for the last 4 years!


----------



## Char111

Thats really nice. we are telling hubby's parents after the scan just don't wnat to get there hopes up. but my side of the family have been with me from the start and sopported me through ivf so they all know. I haven't told to many friends yet. I think I will have to tell my work soon as it is a physical job and my husband is trying to cover as much of my work as poosible as i work free lance and  he is still do his full time job. Bless him. 
If i teach a spin class now I will look like I have been out on the beer with my belly right now   
Its nice that you are only 3 days ahead of me x


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy and kazzab how you paid for your freezing yet? I am going to pay tomorrow its so expensive x I hope your car gets sorted goingcrazy money is stressful when you have so much going out  x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you all I really can not wait to get started so much positive and great news on here I can not wait to pee on a stick lol and get a BFP !! Xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Char we are hanging it off as long as possible! 

Sugarsweet, its s great clinic so lots of good vibes!


----------



## Char111

yeah I was going to but cos I am paying for a blood test I think they will ask for it. Doing on cerdit card then pay it off in the next few months


----------



## staceyemma

Ladies I reckon I'm gonna have a fair few eggies I don't remember my tummy being bloaty like this before or uncomfortableness this early in its day5/6 of stimms I'm not in pain but definitely aware of my ovaries when I sit down? Is this normal when did you all start feeling the affects Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi staceyemma yes that normal. Whats your amh? Mine is 39 so I had 40 odd follices on my first scan not all big but I was feeling it by day 5-6 x


----------



## staceyemma

My Amh is 23.8 so not as high as yours  
You had a good number of eggs didn't you? Xxxx
How many days did you stimm for? Xx


----------



## Char111

staceyemma I was 10 days and I got 17 eggs in the end. but everyone is different. on your next scan the nurse should be able to tell you when you should be having EC xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char ive not sorted it yet not quite got it all after the bill for my meds so just need another couple of week b4 we can sort it out 

kazzab same here 

stacey yep that sounds normal to me hun just keep the fluids up it will help ease the heavyness  

sugersweet listers sucsess rates are pretty amazing mostcof us ladies got bfps aswell so just shows they know there stuff at lister


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies I took my last provera pill tonight so just time to sit and wait...

*char* yay for your scan date  I wonder if there are twins as you've got 2-3 on a digi 

*minnie* I'm doing good thank you  how's things going with you The 5th isn't too long at all 

*goingcrazy* you have so much to pay out for bless you  all worth it though  just such bad timing for your car to play up 

*sugarsweet* great news that it was a mistake  I'm sure you will be as lucky as me with them finding you a match Hun, they are really good  I'm good thanks just waiting around for af 

*stacey* fx'd you have a lot of follicles growing in there


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you char and Goingcrazy you've eased my mind  
Hoping thank you any sign of af yet? How long will you wait? Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* nope no af yet... Still waiting... In the past when I took provera af would come around ten days later, which I am so hoping wont be that long this time


----------



## staceyemma

Its frustrating waiting for af I know  
Hope af moves her   soon for you xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

I called Lister today and have booked my 1st consultation for the 16th April      

I do have to pop down around a week before so they can do my bloods for AMH which is a pain but i dont care.. Woo hoo!!

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

thanks *stacey* I hope so too  so typical though!- when you want one it doesn't come yet when you don't want it it's there straight away!!!

When's your next scan

*hope84* brilliant news  I bet you cannot wait


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping tell me about it but even with all the financial stress lister got me pregnant what a miricale   hope your af comes quick cantvwait for you to start im gonna be on here checking on ur progress   

hope86 fab news best of luck hun you wont be disapointed with lister


----------



## Bubbles12

Im toooooo excited!

They sounded lovely on the phone and whilst going through my last cycles, they sounded very positive...

Blow me bubbles ladies!

Can anyone give me directions to the nearest car park? And their fee's?

xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hope84* - hooray for booking your appointment. It'll be here before you know it. I can't help with the parking or cost as I get the tube. But I know other ladies on here have driven and apparently there is a car park right nearby.

AFM, I may not be on here for a bit as I won't have any updates until my chromosome test is back and they start the matching process. Although I'm sure I'll keep checking in.

*Char*, *Goingcrazy*, *Kazzab* - will Lister call me to let me know all the results are back and they are going to start matching? Or do they only contact me once they've got a match?


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- You can park at the battersea park carpark, accross the brigde. Around 5-7 minutes walk to the lister. It's £ 2 an hour but if you there more than 4 hours it's a flat £20

Hoping2eggshare- Just waiting for the 5th hon and for blood results hopefully tomorrow. I think we may end up going for scans the same time 

Puglover1980-Good luck with your match. I'm sure the ladies will be able toadvise you as they have all been through it


----------



## Bubbles12

Thank you for the info..

Canny wait!


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies

Sorry for the me post!  Just had a loooong day at the Lister.  The 7 day follie scan was  quite mixed. The lining is beginning to be tripple lining which is fantastic   .  There is abt 3 follies on the right which look ok and 3 on the right which are a bit on the smaller side.  TBH Im praying for 3 or 4 decent eggs.  The sonographer stated that they will take a little longer and may need longer stimms though she is happy with where they are at.  I may be stimming for 12 days   .  Ive been asked to come back for next scan on friday.  Have now booked an easter weekend away at the Pestana hotel for the lovely weekend!  Cant wait woop wooop xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* that would be great if that happened us getting scans together  fx'd!

*goingcrazy* yes lister certainly know their stuff getting you pregnant during all your financial stress  aw thanks Hun 

*puglover* can't wait to hear your updates once your tests are back 

*hope* we also park where minnie said 

*betty* I hope your follicles keep GROWING, I'm sure you will get some good follicles if she said she's happy as to where they're at  
Have a lovely weekend and can't wait to hear your update Friday


----------



## goingcrazy78

betty great news on the follies im sure they will keep growing and you will get some good eggs i stimmed for 12 days hun irs not to bad have a lovely relaxing weekend away and b4 u know it ull be in for ec  

hope all you lovely ladies have a relaxing easter planned im hoping to have my car back so i can leave the confindments of the house   plus we are off for a meal out eastr sunday hubbys nan wants to treat us shes excited about being a great nan bless her heart


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies how are we all? feeling very sicky today   and bloated   sorry for the me post guess Im pretty tired today, back to London again tomorro...


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey its all a sign things are progressing i felt horrid towards then end of the first week but i couple days before ec it all seemed to subside and i could hardley feel a thing try rest plenty over the next few days


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you love feeling ok now guess its all good signs     xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Betty- Pleased for you. What day of injections are you at now? Not too long then hon x
Staceyemma- how long do you have on injections now?

Goingcrazy, charlie, hoping2eggshare,puglover,kazzab..anyone else i missed..hope you are well xx

No updated at the moment..Just busy at work but came to read your updates for a bit. I might call lister later to see if my blood results are back


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie hope the results are back for you today


----------



## Char111

Hi bettyboop Thats great about the follicles and I am sure they will get bigger and be good quality.

Minnie I hope you hear today regarding your results.

Staecyemma sounds like them follicles are growing so thats great. You feel a bit yuck towards the end.

Goingcrazy how are you today? Thats so sweet of your hubbys nan taking you out. I hope your car is fixed by the weekend.

AFM I went to Lister today and what a expensive morning. Paid for my freezing, paid for another 90 cylogest and paid for a bllood test so I think my easter will be a quite one. I thought do I really need to all the cylogest now in case anything goes wrong but I decide to keep positive and get all them saves me anotehr trip over. x

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char im good just soooo tired i could go back sleep an hour after waking up   still eating loads although im feeling sick as soon as i wake up in the morning im not actually being sick yet so im making the most of stuffing my face , how are you feeling ? gosh i bet it has been an expensive morning for you i thought the same about all the meds even my local pharmacy felt sorry for me parting with £500 they were shocked how much it all cost but i guess its worth it thing is its all a bit controversal anyway as some clinics say you can stop cyclogest once youve confirmed pregnancy and others say stop at 8 weeks then some like lister say 12 weeks theres no evedence to say which is best at current so ill just go with what lister have told me cant wait hit 12 weeks and beable come off it all though as im on 3 different tablets 2 cyclogest and an injection im full of meds


----------



## Char111

£500 for the meds this is expensive work having a baby from ivf but so worth it. at least while you haven't got a car you can relax at home and put your feet up and help that little bean grown inside of you. I am scared to do to much its like I am made of glass I don't want to over do it incase I cause problems I think with IVf pregnancy they are more higher risk in the early stages so I just want to relax and chill as much as possible.. x
I should hear back from Lister today regarding my blood test. I think if they say I need one every other day I will go to GP. I can't afford no more money for Blood tests. x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Definitely not cheap... Did you buy your cyclogest from lister pharmacy? I should have warned you they are very expensive compared to other places. I paid £50 more for  10 menopurs which I ended up getting last minute as they up my dose but I never used it as my estrogen rocketted and they told me to come in for EC. I'm sure you can do your hcg from now on with your GP to save cost.

Goingcrazy- How are you hon, is the mdeicines making you ill?

I'm going to call Lister shortly.. so will keep you updated if there is news.


----------



## staceyemma

goingcrazy do you have to continue with the gestone?

My consulatant has agreeed for me to have this in additoion to the cyclogest

Hi char, minnie, hoping


----------



## Char111

Lister just called me and my blled test came back as 1400 so they said that was very good and they won't need to do any more. The nurse said that it was quite high for 4 weeks x Goingcrazy do you know much about levels x


----------



## Char111

Sorry I think the nurse said 1100 so does anyone know if that is normal the nurse said it was quite high and everything should be fine. But she didn't really explain it x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Congrats hon!! have you googled it? Perhaps it's twinnies


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie yes It says that it should be 700 now so could be twins but I asked the nurse if there was anything to worry about and she said not at all. 
I am glad I got it done as I know know my levels are all Ok. 
After your endro scrach have you got a date yet for FET? x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- that's fab! I'm so excited for you.
Fet is following my natural cycle, my AF should be due 9-10 and on day 12-13 is the transfer,following my natural ovulation. Still no news on test. Left the nurses a vm
Glad you can relax now!


----------



## goingcrazy78

char  wow thats fab i dont know much about the levels only that they do have a wide range and can be an indicator of a twin prgnancy if exceptionally high which by the sound of your that could well be the case how exciting  

stacey yes i have to stay on the gestone untill 12 weeks they arnt the most pleasent things i have a very bruised   now but they dont hurt as bad as i thought they would but i warm the virals in my bra for 20 mins then freeze my bum before injection then i pop a hot water bottle on but if you achieve pregnacy its very expensive to buy so put some money aside its arounf £70 per box of 10 virial and i have 2 virial a time  

minnie any news yet hun   im ok i think its general tirdness from being slightly older now and pregnant   on the plus side the garage have loaned me a car while mines being fixed so i can get out and about and work phew but downside my engine should of turned up today but as yet it hasnt so i get the feelingh im going to get the run around from the breakers yard now think ill let hubby deal with it on his afternnon off tommorow


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Do you have to inject gestone for 12 weeks, a daily injection? what are virals hon?  Glad the car stuff is getting sorted and you have a replacement car and it must be a relieve!!
No news for me yet, they called me back saying results aren't in yet and to wait for the 10th day which is this friday. So I'll call them back then....


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - I've sent you a private message. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi minnie the virrals are the little bottles of gestone i take 2 of them every other day , yes car was a relief untill ive just rang to chase the engine up that should of been delivered and well cut along story short weve been had they made off with all the money   so now ive got to launch a fraud ivestigation i could cry just hope all this doesnt affect the baby


----------



## Minnie2

goingcrazy- try not to stress hon..leave it to the hubby do the hard work now.... You try to relax and enjoy the pregnancy !!! x


----------



## Char111

Pug lover I have no message message me to my yahoo [email protected]

Hope your doing well x


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks Char, I have done.


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy sorry to hear about the car and them taking the money. Try and stay relaxed and not get to stressed. I can't believe that they made off with all the money. But let hubby sort it out and you try not to get uptight about it xx


----------



## Char111

puglover have emailed you back. Any questions feel free to ask xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Puglover when my results were back I had a phone call but they also emailed me sonetimes too! 

Char I got lister to send me a prescription my cyclogest  to my home and then I took it to my gp that way I can get them from the chemist for a normal prescription cost! 

Great news about your levels!!  

Hope everyone's going well xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hey ladies 

*char* congrats with your HIGH beta sounds like you're having twinkles 
Lister told me they can give you a letter for your doctor so you can get the progesterone on prescription?? You've spent so much money bless ya 

*minnie* this time next month you will be PUPO then right 

*goingcrazy* so sorry that you're going through all that with your car, you're right leave it to oh now Hun 

*kazza* hope you're doing okay

*puglover* how are you holding up

Hi to anyone I've missed 

*edit* char I just saw kazza told you about the prescription


----------



## Bubbles12

Char..

BETA does sound high for 4 weeks according to google..... Very exciting

When is your confirmation scan?

xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies its been two weeks of complete stress and just as we thought things were getting sorted weve been totally ripped off ive been a big blubbering mess today feels like its all piling up against us but your all lovely and thats what i love about this page ur all.so supportive even when its not totally ivf related so thank you so much im going to try and stop stressing as ive given myself belly pains prob from all the crying but my dad bless him has taken control of the situation and sorting it all out for me because they are worried about me and the baby id serioudly be lost without them and all you guys so thank you all  

ps ladies my gp wouldnt perscribe me any pogesterone so i had to pay private


----------



## Bubbles12

Goingcrazy,

I know a few ladies where their GP wouldnt prescribe Progesterone.. I was lucky that my GP did, however, ive since changed GP's...

I dont understand why they dont and it angers me too...What skin is it off the docs nose??

They are quite expensive as well arent they? Think my mate was talking in the £100 mark...

xx


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- hope you feel better hon.. 
Your GP seems a bit unfair, if you have a letter they should really accomadation the request.
At least you will get to save some money. Tcre of yourself x

Hoping2eggshare- yes, hon if all goes well I would be pupo this time. The rollercoaste starts! 
The wait isn't fun! I bet you really can't wait ti start. Have you got to be on the pill? Have they decided your protocol hon?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* yes I start the pill day2 of af, I will be on the long protocol I have been told- pill, DR and then af and Stims... (Think that's right)
It's killing me this waiting I'm so ready to get going 

So great you have a timescale 

*goingcrazy* that's crazy! They've given me things previously to give to the gp and they've prescribed them- metformin, the pill and antibiotics for oh, that sucks!!! Did they fax the prescription over to your gp Lister have sent me their private prescriptions to give to the gp, I hope I don't have trouble getting the progesterone if I'm as lucky as you and get my bfp!!!

Your dad sound lovely   I am so glad that you have them to help de-stress you


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ella...

I have PCOS and it works for me  

xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi Ella

The whole point of the test is to give an indication of ovarian reserve. It works at any age, but obviously if you've already gone through the menopause the results won't come as a big surprise! You clearly haven't and there shouldn't be any reason why it won't 'work' for you. It's a blood test - it's not really a case of it working or not, if that makes sense.

I have PCOS and my AMH is 35.3, which is high. You can get a rough idea of what yours is _likely_ to be with a quick Google search - there are a few decent graphs online. I think it drops quite dramatically around age 37. I've just checked, and the average level at 44 is 3, which is considered low. A rough guide in terms of fertility/reserve:

48.5+ is high
28-48 is optimum (with 35+ being considered on the high side)
15-28 is satisfactory
2.2-15 is low
0-2.2 is very low

I would say it's definitely a test worth having if you are keen to use your own eggs in IVF. If you're already considering donor eggs then it might not be worth it. Looking at your signature donor eggs might be the way to go, but a fertility specialist is obviously far better qualified to make that call!

Hope that helps!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies sorry for the misreable me post yesterday it was such an emotional day i wss a bit f a wreck had a bit more spotting to only more red than  pink this time and no intercourse involved think its coming from my cervix though with it being weak good news is now i can get to the shops in the little car tge garage jave loaned me i bought a digital test for reassurance as im paniking tgat much about lossing tge little might through all this stress but it came up 2-3 weeks i sure breathed a sigh of relief as tgat means in drs terms 4-5 which is right as im 4weeks 5 days today so i feel better now and ive got a soare test just in case   yeh lister sent my perscription.to my gp who refused to perscribe anything i needed on the nhs which i wasnt very happy about as you would think as they take over our care once pregnant they would perscribe what was needed but mine wouldnt budge he wouldnt even give me the high dose folic acid so lister were great they faxed a private script to my chemist so i could pay for it thete and my chemist searched to get it all as cheap as possible i guess maybe if it had just been cyclogest the gp may have done it but my script was pricy   but if it keeps the baby safe thats all that matters still cant wait stop jabbing myself in the bum though  
a
ella hi and wecome un im afaod i dont know too much about the amh in ladies over 40 so cant help to much with that but i wish you well in which ever route you choose to go down


----------



## bettyboop5

goingcrazy  Lovely to see all is finally going ok so far! GPS' are a pain in the back-side arent they? x

Ella2012 Welcoe.  Ive hadf my AMH results done and the result is very low.  But Lister have reassuared me that it's not a big prob as it's only an indication that I wont get as many eggs harvested but tx will still progress.

Puglover, Hope84  Hello ladies xx

hopingtoeggshare  Looks like you will be on your way soon huns!  Once u start, it goes so quick.  Goodluck huns.  How much stimms will u use?  xx

Charr  Very high HCG indeed.  What a relief for u!  When is next scan?  xx

Minnie  Im ok thanks huns.  Good to see ur FET is all organised.  So much luck this time

Staceyemma  How are the twinges and stimming?  U must be going for a scan today?  Goodluck

AFM Am now on day 9 of stimms.  There is an A plan, B plan  formulated incase I fail to get any eggs out.  Plan A is to convert to iui if I have 1 or 2 eggs.  Plan B is to cancel and restart stimms again with next AF.  From the word go, Ive always wanted to downregulate then stimms as this seems to have worked well in the past.  Besides most girls at the lister do the long protocol.  Has anyone come across anyone whose done a short protocol at the Lister?

Dr James has been good with replying to daily emails.  Bless him.  I have my next stimms scan on friday. Ive been trying to feed these follies and going for acupuntcture tonight.  He thinks it's still early days    xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies quick post from me. Scan went well I have at least 18 follicles over 12mm. Everything is looking good so far! Possibly egg collection Monday. Another scan friday morning! Xxx


----------



## bettyboop5

Staceyemma  Now that's one good bumper crop!  Well done huns.  Ive just been speaking to the nurses this morning and my friday appointment will now be tomorrow as tricky for bloods on bank holiday friday.  Will have final scan on saturday and by God's grace will have 2 or 3 easter eggs collected on monday


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I am so glad your digi come back 2-3 that is great news  yh your gp probably thought your script was far too expensive, although it sucks they wouldn't help you would think they would to keep any pregnancy maintained but obviously not 
Your poor bum must hurt so much  I'm wishing time away for you so that you can stop 

*ella* sorry I have no info, it might be worth popping over to the IVF board for info on over 40s? As there might be ladies in the same situation as you, as here we are all below a certain age to be able to egg share. Good luck with your journey as to wether you use your own eggs or DE 

*betty* thanks Hun its killing me waiting in my af  I'm not sure on my dose yet, they're meant to be giving me a call to go over my plan in more detail. I did respond quite well to low doses of menopur on my previous cycles (not for IVF) plus my AMH is 35.05 so they said they probably won't put me on too much of a high dose...

I'm lad James has been good with replying, he is very good isn't he, always prompt to reply to me as well he's very good 

How many follicles do you have a the moment?

*stacey* brilliant news Hun  bet you're getting excited now that you're nearly there  gl with the scan Friday  how great if you do have EC on Monday as you will be PUPO by the end of the week 

*hi char, minnie, hope84 puglover and anyone else I missed*


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi every one hope your all well the nurses have just called to say my bloods are back and as soon as they get my partners bloods back they will start to find me a match woop woop so the first wait is over !! knowing I have been accepted has made my day now the wait to see if we need icsi or not !! but for now happy to be able to egg share again ) xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - that's brilliant news! What test results were you waiting for? You didn't need to have the chromosome karyotyping did you? (I seem to recall your consultation was the day before mine so I'm trying to work out when I might expect my results to be back! Hopefully tomorrow then!). I wonder how long your partner's bloods will take. Not much longer I'm sure.

So exciting for you!

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well today. I'm back at work after a week out of the office (mostly business, but also the day off for my consultation last Thursday) and I really can't be bothered! Still, at least it's a short week! Nothing else to report as I'm just playing the waiting game now (first: results, then: a match). x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* congratulations it won't be long now and you will be matched and getting started  exciting times!!!

*puglover* I hope that you get your results ASAP Hun  I hate going back to work  hoping time flies by for you


----------



## ReeseDL

Hello

I am new to all this but my husband and I have been TTC for over a year now after what appears to be a failed vasectomy reversal.  I am 35 and am hoping to donate eggs so that I can have cheaper IVF.  I also think my husband may need a PESA.

I have an open evening next week and really hope I can pass all the tests - does anyone know anyone who didn't pass??  Any success stories with PESA and IVF?

Any info greatly received.


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- wow! Not long for you! Fingers cross you get lovely eggs for Easter Monday

Hoping2eggshare- it's really good that you have contact directly with James. Do you email him?
I find it frustrating as I always have to go through the secretaries! 

Sugarsweet- congrats !!

Goingcrazy, chat, puglover, staceyemma, hope 84- hope you're all well


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies 

stacey fab news i think ull be in monday and get lots of eggs  

betty fab news sounds like you will be in for ec over the easter break and get some nice eggs  

hoping any sign of af yet hun  

minnie any news on results yet or  are you waiting untill friday  

amy and kazzab how you both feeling today im super tired

puglover hope your well hun

sugersweet fab news wont be long hun


----------



## sugarsweet

Puglover1980 said:


> *Sugarsweet* - that's brilliant news! What test results were you waiting for? You didn't need to have the chromosome karyotyping did you? (I seem to recall your consultation was the day before mine so I'm trying to work out when I might expect my results to be back! Hopefully tomorrow then!). I wonder how long your partner's bloods will take. Not much longer I'm sure.
> 
> So exciting for you!
> 
> Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well today. I'm back at work after a week out of the office (mostly business, but also the day off for my consultation last Thursday) and I really can't be bothered! Still, at least it's a short week! Nothing else to report as I'm just playing the waiting game now (first: results, then: a match). x


hi Hun yes I had had bloods from my last clinic so it was just the basic HIV amh ect tests I had them done last wed and they come back yesterday nurses called today my partner's bloods should be back by Friday early next week as had them done at gp x we could be cycle buddies then ? Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

reese i dont know anyone that hasnt been excepted aslong as your under 36 with a bmi under 30 and amh above 5 or 6 ithink but im not 100% on the amh and you have no inheritable disease and your bloods are clear then you should be excepted ive heard of lors of success using pesa and listervare top of the ivf game do best of luck hun im sure you will be impressed when you visit


----------



## Puglover1980

*Reese* - welcome to this thread. I can't sing Lister's praises highly enough. I've been really impressed so far and can't wait for my treatment to start. I don't know anyone personally who has not been accepted to do the egg sharing, although there are a couple of ladies on this thread who found out their AMH level was too low. Lister want your AMH to be over 7 for egg sharing. A level of 5-7 is borderline and your suitability to egg share will depend on your previous treatment history and other tests. Anything below 5 and you're not eligible to egg share.

Goingcrazy has already noted the criteria for egg sharing. Apart from AMH level, your BMI must be below 30, your FSH must be below 10, you must have started treatment by your 36th birthday, and you must be free of transmissable diseases and inheritable disorders. They basically want to make sure you're fit and healthy and suitable to donate. They run all the main tests once you've attended your consultation, which is a half-day session where you have an ultrasound scan, meet your consultant, have an hour's counselling and then meet with the egg sharing team nurses. Before your consultation you will have to have a few simple tests - the CD2-5 blood tests for FSH and LH (you may have had these before). They also do your AMH at this time. Hope that helps.

*Sugarsweet* - it would be lovely if we were cycle buddies, although you're a few weeks ahead of me as I haven't had the chromosome test before, so will be waiting a little longer for that to come back.

*Char and Goingcrazy* - hope you're both doing well. Enjoy the next couple of weeks before the dreaded morning sickness makes an appearance! Char, if it _is_ twins, don't be suprised if you feel *majorly* sick and tired. When I was carrying twins I knew almost from the start because the sickness was much stronger than during my singleton pregnancy. That said, you might not experience any!

*Minnie* - hello lovey. Are you all geared up for FET now? Sorry if you've already said this earlier, but when is that happening? I've got a good feeling for this one!

AFM, apparently all the test results are back bar the chromosomes, so I've just got to wait for that and then they can start the matching process. They keep saying 4-6 weeks for the chromsomes, but I know for most of you it was more like 3 weeks, so that's what I'm hoping for.

I wonder which one of us is going to be next to be matched! xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Reese,

My OH had a SSR, not sure if it was PESA or (is it) TESA...

As you can see, I got BFP from both cycles, yes, I miscarried but that had nothing to do with sperm....in fact, they told us we have an excellent fertilization rate.
They managed to get 8 tubes of sperm, 6 swimming and 2 that were limp (ish)

Anything else u need to know, just ask.

Hope everyone is well.
xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy sounds like you have had a tough week hun   but try and stay relaxed and thats great about the test. Lovely the profile picture x How are you feeling now a bit better?

Hoping2eggshare any sign of af yet? 

Staceyemma thats gets a lot of good follicles ec will be soon x

Ella I am not sure about AMH but I wish you all the best x

Bettyboop I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and them follicels have grown x

Minnie How are you? Have you had any news yet on results?

Puglover1980 I haven't felt to bad regarding the sickness my stomach is swollen and my boobs kill so I am hoping thats all good signs. I just want my scan it seems ages away the 11th. Your profile picture is lovely. How have you been? I hope after easter all your results are back.

sugarsweet great news all your tests are back your be starting treatment in no time

AFM I went to the doctots today and I should hear from a midwife in the next week or so. But the nsh won't do a scan for me till 12 weeks so I am going to pay for another scan at Lister. I just don't want to leave it till 12weeks after my 6 week scan. I will be a nervous wrack for another 6 weeks. The doctor gave me loads of books and she said I can my prescriptions free now - I wish I had known that as I paid £125 for them cyclogest. Apart from that I just feel tired as I keep waking up in the night needing the wee. And my boobs are really hurting, and my stomach is swollen already. 
I hope everyone else is well and I wish everyone a happy easter x


----------



## Char111

Hope how are you sorry missed you so many people on here now. any updates from Lister x


----------



## Char111

Hope where did you do your ivf before ? And was you on cyclogest? x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thanks hin yes its been a real testing week so much worry but im feeling better today about it all thanks to myparents who have reliefed tge stress for me and are doing all the calls etc cause i got that upset do just got 3000  pound to find to have my car back on the road ive decided not to worry its only money i will find it and one i have the baby shoping can start   it hasnt helped with the bits of spotting i keep having but im happy now ive done the digital test  thats its nothing to worry about like you though seems ages awsy till the 11th but i guess its only 2wks im going digi test next week make sure it goes to 3+ im seeing my midwife tge week afterthe 11th at 8 wks then i see the consultant at 11 wks so i wont have long between appointments once they start, like you hun im shattered cant stop weeing belly is huge still eating loads but feel sickly my boobs arnt sore but theyve gone really dark i think weve both got good signs pregnancy is established  shame you didnt know your gp would provide your cyclogest beforehand but atleast youve got it now and tgey will provide you with anything you need


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcarzy glad your parents are sorting things out you can focus all your energy on your little one inside of you. £3000 is a lot but try not to worry about it your and the baby is more improtant. I am just am thinking every day that goes by its a day closer to my scan and finding out everything is ok. I think thats my main worry that something will be worng but I am trying not think about and just enjoy that I have a little bean inside me now. How much folic acid are you taking? I was taking preggie care and a folic acid as well but I have read 400 is what you need x You sound like you have all good symtoms. we will have to entertain each other for 2 weeks   I am still hungry also but I have calmed down a bit on the food as I will get to fat to soon   ebjoy your easter with your hubbys nan x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char if i think of it as monopoly money i wont cry    its just such bad timing but it will all sort out , i know what you mean i wake up thinking another day down i said to hubby ill have my hands over my eyes on the 11th untill they say i can look im so scared all the stress will have harmed our little blimp but then i think to myself all the signs are there so it should all be ok i just want the weeks to go fast so we can see a little heart beat i bet its even more exciying and worrying for you as youll find out if its one or two   my money is on 2 , easter meal as unfortunatly been cancled as hubbys nans brother in law has been taken poorly so i plan to make a very big chocolate cake with my kids instead and ill try not to eat it all   how are you managing calm the eating i cant stop its like im constantly craving food im going to be huge


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy I am craving salt and vinger chrips and i hardly ever ate crips before but I just think eat what I like now that is allowed in pregnancy. Well this mornign I was having my cereal and j hated the taste of it so some days I am starving all the time and other days when I eat what I normally eat i hate it. I am finding I wanting more junk food like pizza and crips so i guess for me I am trying to eat more healthy still eating a lot just staying away from pizza   I think I would love twins but in trems of high risk and premature births with twins I will so scared so I would be so happy with 1 as I know there is less risks with one baby but if I had twins I will be happy but scared x thats another reason  why I jsut want this scan doen x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char im graving junk to maybe its something to do with energy levels etc , i would be scared about twins but you are young and healthy so im sure complications wouuld be in the very low risk group id be on pins if id had two transfered so i can imagine how your feeling but 2 weeks tommorow you will find out my appointment is early at 8.45 am and im lucky that all though my gp is rubbish my midwife is fab so they will see me whenever i feel a need to be seen shes very concerned about me after all our faliures and my health during my last pregnancy i nearly lost my life so im going to be wrapped in cotton wool i think and scaned reguarly to keep a very close eye on us both , its a shame your gp wouldnt do your early scan but your in safe hands with lister


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy your midwife sounds lovel, Maybe once I meet my midwife she will be able to do a scan before the 12 weeks but if I have to go to Lister then thats fine x At least Your craving junk food as well xx well lets hope that 2 weeks go quick x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i think its just because my pregnancy is so high risk i will see the consultant proberly every 2 weeks at first and the midwife the same then it will go to every week as they will be monitoring my kidney doesnt fail im sure it will cope just fine though but im glad they will be so careful because i think ivf pregnancys carry greater risk anyway , ur local hospital will scan you before 12 weeks if you experaince any cramps pains discomfort etc so if your concerned at any point be sure to contact your maternity unit ivf pregnancies are scary


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* yes I email James directly and he always replies within around an hour if not before  I would say email him rather than the secretaries  how are you Hun

*reese* hi welcome to the thread  Lister are amazing with good success rates you will love them 

*goingcrazy* no af yet  it's like it knows I want to start IVF 
I'm so sorry you have to find all this money  all your symptoms sound good like your baby is growing  I'm excited to hear about all your appointments 

*puglover* great news  hopefully your chromosone will be back ASAP!!!! I'm hoping someone is matched ASAP so I have a cycle buddy 

*char* I'm still waiting on af.... Wish she would hurry already!!! Glad your doc app went well and that you will have a midwife app soon 
There are private places you can go for scans Hun, there's one place near me that's like £60, so might be worth looking around for after your 6 week one as you can save some money after everything you've paid out?

Hi to anyone I missed


----------



## staceyemma

Good evening lovely ladies  
Had a little nap after our trip today. Goingcrazy it gets tiring doesn't it every other day. 
You sound like you've had a right time of it all recently   not what you need!
We're all here for you just take care of you and your little bean!
I hate rip off   if I could find em I'd sort em out for you   
Anyway   

Char how are you?!   the scanner Ali thinks egg collection will be Monday but then the nurse I saw after said Tuesday or Wednesday Confusing! Hope it is Monday! Xx

Hello to lovely Betty, Minnie, hoping, puglover,sugarsweet,hope and anyone else I many have missed because I am half asleep


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping typichal af shows when u dont want and hides when you do i hope she makes an appearance soon i cant wait for you to start your journey


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey it does get very tiring how long is it taking you to get there , yes defo had a bed few weeks all started day of transfer and its just gone from bad to worse but amazingly we got our bfp its just been clouded by all the hassel i just hope the company that have ripped me off get what they deserve it makes me so mad they knew our situation aswell which just makes it worse its so heartless but im hoping nothing else goes wrong now   id go by what the nurses said however if ur at 12mm now theres a chance that by friday they will be big enough i stimmed 12 days in total if that helps ive got a feeling though you maybe monday if not defo tuesday not long left how are you feeling


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thank you Hunni  I cannot wait to get started either  just wishing that it would hurry up 

*stacey* fx'd your EC is Monday  either way you're well on your way to being PUPO  exciting times


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping im.sure af will show in next few days will they just scan you and see if the linnings thin enough if your af dosent show soonthey told me not to worry when my af wss really late siad there was tjings they could do luckily it came so i idnt have to find out what they would do


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Yes they said they would scan me and maybe get me on provera or the pill depending on results, but I don't want to wait so I took my left over provera from a previous cycle last ll was Monday night so hoping I get af soon


----------



## goingcrazy78

hehe i think id of done the same i hate waiting fingers crossed it comes


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

I was at CRM London...  They gave me Cyclogest until test day (plus a few days) and recommended that i take these til 12 Weeks...
My GP prescribed the rest..

Im having a job keeping up with you all... lol xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping it took 8 days after finishing provera for my AF to show up!! You are nearing the start now!!! I can't wait!! 

Going crazy sounds like you have had a mare lately!!! 

Puglover my chromosomes were back 3 weeks on the dot! 

Good luck to cycling ladies can't wait for more pupo ladies!! 

Minnie have you had your scratch yet? 

Chat sounds like your symptoms are looking good! How many weeks are you going to have the second scan? 

AFM still got sore boobs cramps have eased! Only reason I know I'm pregnant is those two super dark lines!!!! I'm feeling fit as a fiddle!!! They say most symps start from 6 weeks so maybe next week ill feel rough! As I'm 5  + 5 apparently the heart starts to beat this week!!!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab like you my boobs are sore. When is your scan? 
I am going to ask the nurse at lister when she thinks I should do another scan. 
When you do your digital test what week was you when it said 3+ I am doing another one Monday and I will 5 weeks. 
It's amazing v that the baby gets a heart beat at 5+ weeks
Hope you don't get to many bad symptoms at 6 weeks x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* how random just looked back at my journal on the other forum and mine took 8 days too last time 
How amazing that your babies heart will start beating this week  I'm glad you're feeling for as a fiddle and I hope that you manage to avoid the morning sickness fx'd!!

*goingcrazy* haha glad I'm not the only one who would of considered taking the provera  the things we have to do for a period 

*char* I hope you're well Hun?  you always put 2 weeks onto what the digi says so you should get 3+ next week at 5 weeks


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping that's funny!!! How many days you at at the moment? 

Char by 5 weeks it was deffo 3 + I think by the end of the 4th week it said 3 +


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab maybe your going to be one of the lucky ones and have no horrid symptoms justva nice smooth pregnancy   i was reading yesterday about the heart stats beating at 5wks amazing isnt it ill be 5 wks tomoz and symptoms wise just tired hungry weeing alot and a bit sickly of a morning nithing major apatt from the no energy  

char im 5wks tommorow ive another digi test at home which i think ill do monday or tuesday next week to make sure its gone up to 3+weeks im going give it a few days after 5wks  

hoping the count down is on  

stacey and betty hope those follies are growing  

minnie not ling till the 5th and your blood results should be in tommorow how you feeling    hi to anyone ive missed


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* last pill was Monday evening, so 3 days... About 5 more to o I think...mum hoping it comes before though :/

*goingcrazy* the count down is sooooo on!!!! I'm so hoping it doesn't come after the 8 days 

So eager to get going. Don't even know how long I will be on bcps for yet... Wh am I so impatient loooool!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping i think we are all impatient when going through ivf but once your af arrives im sure it will go really quick and before you know it you will be pupo then the pee stick monster appears


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I am sure outré right that time will fly its just the getting started part isn't it  I cannot wait for the pee stick monster to appear  well only if its positive 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping yes getting started is defo the worst part of the wait blasted af    atleast once down regging ur next af should come on time then once stimming i think it goes really fast , im sure you will get bfp with lister im excited for you   , yeh im not to bad thank you better than i have been feeling with everything going on think its finally all sorting out now which is a relief ill just be skint for the forseable future   good thing is if nothing else goes wrong ill be all sorted and payed my parents back for my car before i find out if we are excpecting a boy or girl that way im debt free for baby shopping im dying to buy something already


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks can't wait to get af and the bcp's out the way  
I'm glad that you're feeling better  great news that you will be debt free by the time you find out the gender of your baby  you will be baby shopping before you know it!!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare I hope that af comes soon as I can't wait see you get your bfp after this waiting you have had to do. 

Goingcrazy How are you today? So your 5 weeks tomorrow? I am 5 weeks 3 days after you. I just want that 12 week scan to come and then I will feel relax. 

I hope evryelse is doing well and looking forward to easter.

AFM not a going on just sore boobs and still hungry x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char im good hun no more spotting as yet so that makes me happy 2 weeks today to our scans i cant wait at the same time im really scared cause you hear of so many things going wrong with ivf pregnancies but im sure everything will be fine for both of us its still nerve wrecking waiting i dont think ill sleep the night before , yes im 3 days in front of you and i think kazzab is about a week in front of me how exciting we will all be having babies around the same time   atleast we will have online support through out the pregnancy and we can all compare symptoms and info etc has your constipation settled mine had but it feels like its creaping back again got a real urge to go but cant ill be glad when all this pogestrone stops at 12 weeks


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy yeah my consipaition is better but like you the last few days has come back again. 
I am like you I am so scared about the scan in 2 weeks. I am even thinking about getting another blood test done next week to check everything is still ok. i just don't wnat to loose my little bean now. I have waited so long to get to this and never had BFP ever. I am sure we will all be OK. And we can all get nice and big together. I am just trying to relax and stay stress free for the first 12 weeks. I am going to have acupuncture agaian as I had it all through my treatment and I think it helped relax me.
We can eat lots of chocolate now over easter


----------



## TM88

Where did you get your accunpuncture done?


----------



## TM88

Is it twins?


----------



## Char111

Hi TM88 I get it done in Wimbledon I don't know yet if I have twins. It would be lovely to have twins but twins are a high risk so I would be happy with one xx But in 2 weeks I will know x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i can imagine how worried you are i remember my first i was terrified i had bleeding on and off through the first 12 weeks and i was so scared all the time and that was a normal pregnancy so being your first pregnancy and ivf it must be terrifying ive done this twice had 2 really bad pregnancys but after trying 6 years through ivf and finally getting a bfp i can tell you im more scared this time than i was my first time so i feel for you hun being prgnant the first time is scary enough but being an ivf pregnancy just increases the anxiety , good on you for trying to relax and carrying on with the accupuncture im sure some anxiety will lift once you see your baby or babies in two weeks and then one 12 weeks has passed im sure you will be very relaxed that all is going to be ok these 12 weeks are just so important we terrify ourselves i just want to get the scan done i swear every miniute of every day im wandering if our little blimps heart is beating i just cant think of anything else the next 2 weeks need to hurry up   , it must be the hormone levels messing with our bellys cant possibly be the amount of rubbish we are eating   , im not a big fan of chocolate i have to say so ill leave the easter eggs to my kids but a large bag of crisps or chilli nuts will be consumed after all its easter and im expecting its only fair


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I know many of you ladies did acupuncture during treatment, I know it helps to relax you etc, I've never done it before what does it feel like? How often do you recommend to go? I'm considering giving it a go...

*char* thank you  I wish my body would just for once in its life and do what it's meant to 
I'm sure you baby/babies are getting all snug Hun  if you're worried maybe try your gp for a blood tests first to save the costs? It must be so nerve wracking 

*goingcrazy* Enjoy your chilli peanuts  it's well good you can all share symptoms and grow big together


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping i didnt have accupuncture through my treatment so i cant tell you how often its reccammended but i have had accupuncture before and electronic accupuncture and tbh you dont feel a thing i excpected to feel the needles or something but i never felt the needles i did feel the heat as they pop a heater over but its just relaxing i nearly fell asleep while they were popping neddles in me   i had it for back troubles and it was absolutly brilliant really helped with the pain in my back id defo reccamend giving it ago and see what you think but look around as it can be expensive


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks for the info Hun  I'm considering it I haven't been a fan when people have mentioned it before but everyone's keeps recommending that I do it, do you think it helps really I know it will help to relax so maybe it will?

What sort of price range should I be looking for

Also IF my period decides to come between now and Tuesday will lister be open normal opening hours considering this is bank holiday weekend Just wondering if anyone knew as I will have to call up and book a scan


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping i think lister will be open as normal but not 100% sure but if you leave a message they will pick it up and call you back as even if they arnt open as normal someone will check messages , the accupuncture where i live is around £50 a session but that inculded chinese massage aswell ive heard it has really good results in ivf and infact lister provide it aswell but im not sure of the cost i didnt have it during my cycle tbh just because after all our treatments and tests our bank account was poor and we were for giving up on ivf untill we heard lister could help us but lister did give me accupuncture in theatre at the time of ec and i swear its thanks to that that i recovered from the ec so much quicker than in previous cycles so i think with the research on ivf and accupuncture if its something you can afford give it ago it improves blood flow aswell as relaxes you and it relieves stress etc i was sceptical when i tryed it a few years back and i wasnt excpecting any changes to my condition but i have to take my doubts back as it really did help


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks for all the info Hun I think I will look into it all a bit more


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Hello everyone!

I'm just being quiet in the corner here as I don't have anything to share at the moment. Just waiting and waiting for the clinic to give me any update.

Can I ask you ladies here, if there's someone interested on you to be the donor. Do you just tell them to contact the lister? Or vice versa? I haven't given any identifiable information about me. Only my background that I'm Asian. I'm not sure if I'm doing this right? Please help!

Thanks ladies & Im happy reading a lot of positive vibes from you lot.  
X


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping4bubba#2* - whereabouts are you in the waiting process? Are Lister trying to match you right now? I'm just waiting on my chromosome test to come back and then they'll match me - I can't wait.

Have you found someone on a website or something who is interested in being your recipient? I don't have experience of this but I would assume they would get in touch with Lister directly, although I'm not sure how you maintain anonymity in that case. Maybe you could tell them your hospital number??

Perhaps we'll end up cycling together!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies
Hope you're all well. Quick update from me today . Still at work 

Hoping2eggshare- accupuncture will help and also helps with relaxation.
I did 5 sessions with helix for £225
The range is around 40-50£. Electric accupuncture helps when stimming

Going crazy, char, Kazzab, staceyemma, bettyboop, hoping4bubba- I hope you are all well


As for me, a little frustrated today, called lister to try to get my results over the phone but apparently for immunes it gets sent directly too to the consultant. I'm having to go through secretaries which is so painful!
My endo scratch is on the 5th and I'd I like to get my results before that but it seems to be so difficult!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - can't you email your consultant directly? I've got all their email addresses, if that helps.


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Puglover- Thanks and yes please...... Have you got dr thum's email?  Appreciate it
I'm just getting a little frustrated..


----------



## Puglover1980

Ah, for some reason his isn't listed on the sheet. All the other docs are. For him it's given as [email protected] Weird. The other doc's email addresses are just their full names, so maybe you could try [email protected] It might work.

Sorry to get your hopes up. Good luck getting some answers. xx


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks Puglover. I will just ask him directly when I see next week....Hope all is well with you. Have you got a date for when you can start the process?


----------



## Puglover1980

No date for me yet. All my tests are back except the chromosomes, and they have my GP letter, but they won't match me until every test is back, so I just have to be patient (not my strong suit!). I'm hoping I'll hear something in a couple of weeks.

Hope the scratch goes ok. When will you be doing the FET?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I've got James email if you want that? He might be able to give you the other consultants email? Not sure?
Thanks for the info on acupuncture also 

*puglover* hoping your chromosone test comes back soon, my af isn't here yet so we could end up be close in cycles 

*hoping4bubba#2* someone contacted me through pride angel, I told lister and they said they could look into it. I would get in contact with lister and ask them, I didn't need to use them in the end as they matched me so I'm not 100% sure... Hoping you get a match somehow ASAP


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- I feel the same way. Once you get a match, everything starts moving real fast from all the ladies experience here. I didn't egg share as my AMH is low so don't know too much about the whole process. FET should be following my natural cycle so around 10-11 April. Really hope it works this time as it's stressful emotionally and financially. I have another 5aa in the freezer and hopefully it implants this time. I have done a couple of immunes tests to see if there are any issues but I'm pending the results..Wishing you all the best hon xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- thanks hon, i have email the secretary again but presume I would not get a reply till Tuesday now. So I will see if i get a call or not. My scratch is on the 5th, so next Friday..not too long..  I heard from the ladies that if your egg sharing, you will get accupuncture before EC.  Any sign of AF, aches , pms yet?x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - all the best to you too. Looking forward to hearing your news as things start to happen. xx


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- Same to you. Looking forward to your updates.. btw the photo of your toddler is so cute x


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks! She's an absolute doll and one of the things keeping me going!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I hope they email you ASAP Hun, roll on Tuesday for you!!! Not really feel real minor slight cramps, I can't see af coming any time soon although I wish it would, never wanted af so much in my life 

Endo scratch is so soon for you now


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- She is adorable 

Hoping2eggshare- Yes I can imagine..now you want AF to come, once you get your embie transfer, no way in hell you want her to come ..!!! She absolutely came to me and gave the most painful AF ever.. Yeah not too long for the scratch. It's a day before my birthday too..Joy! Hope it's not too painful as we were intending to just go away for the weekend for my bday to destress.  Hoping your AF will come in the next few days hon xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I for sure want my af to stay away after transfer  are you thinking of going anywhere nice for your birthday I hope that you feel ok afterwards


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Somewhere not too far like Bath or slightly further! The years past too fast, i forget my age sometimes..lol. Trying to conceive for 1.5 years has been stressful..I don't know how some women have so much patience. Hope you're having some easter plans.. i have eaten lots of chocolate and feeling guilty about it!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* that will be nice  are you thinking of a hotel or like a spa hotel or something? The years do pass quickly! I wish they would slow down until I get my bfp 
I've got my step daughter sat morning until Sunday evening and my mum is bringing round two of my nieces and one of my nephews on Sunday they're 7,5 and 3 
Do you have any plans- I'm going to be stuffing my face with chocolate 

Patience is the key but I think we are all crying out inside right! I've been TTC properly for years now... But we only seeked fertility help back in 2010..

We deserve these bfps ASAP


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- sounds like fun! You will have lots of entertainment this weekend! It's lovely you will have them around. Not planned yet, perhaps a cottage or something! 
I'm sure you will have your BFP hon, I can't wait for you to start as it seems like you've been waiting long now x
Have a nice long weekend !

Happy Easter  x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* aw thanks Hun  I hope you have a lovely Easter too 

A cottage sounds lovely, you will get the rest you need before you start your FET


----------



## bettyboop5

Good morning my lovelies

Went for a 10 day scan yesterday and unfortunately the response was still not as good as I want it to be.  My lining is a little thin and breakthrough bleeding which one wonders if caused by the endo scratch or colposcopy that I had on Tuesday.  We decided on plan B whih is cancel and re-start stimms again.  Strangley enough I feel ok about it and couldnt be thankful on how Lister staff treated me yesterday.  Discussed all with a doctor and now awaiting Dr Mcdreamy  to come back from Easter and we have a good plan in place.    
DH managed to freeze a very good sample too which Im pleased about.
I will take a backstep now and wish you all good luck in your journeys
UPWARDS AND ONWARDS


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

I'm good Minnie - thank you  

Hoping2- I emailed Ruth about it, but she didn't reply me back if she contacted the person. When I emailed her Monday asking if there's possible match to me. This is her reply, I just paste it here as dont want to miss any word.

I am waiting to hear back from our head of donation as this is a rather
unique request and I am not sure if we can accommodate. 

Please bear with us

Another reply from her:

I have been advised that we will have to wait until a unit meeting on
April 9th. Please know that we will contact you then 


Puglover- Hi, I am not sure if I'm accepted yet in lister as when I had my first appointment, they only took my bloods for amh & did us on me & semen analysis for hubby. Not the other screening test as there's no Asian 
recipient. 

I gave ruths email ad to this possible egg recipient. I hope they can contact her as they want to find out more, it's sad coz I can't explain it to them. 

I need to start looking for other clinic to get more chance. I just wish I won a lottery so I can afford the whole ivf and I don't need to have another dissapointment & heartache waiting like this.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hoping4bubba* I wold maybe contact a few clinics to see if they have Asian waiting lists Hun, it was diff for me as I had a match with the full Caribbean waiting list even though they didn't have a mixed list. I would contact a few clinics in the meantime if I was you just incase they can't "accommodate"

Sounds like they're trying to do all they can...

*bettyboop* Hun I'm sorry things didn't go to plan   I'm glad you're feeling okay about it all 
I'm sure your plan will be a good a very good one now they have faced a cycle with you already 
Brilliant news oh froze a good sample 

Don't take a back step Hun we love having you around  unless you need the break


----------



## goingcrazy78

betty   sorry to hear that hun but glad you feel ok about it keep ur chin up ive every confidence you will.achieve your goal soon  

stacey hope ur scans gone well today  

hoping hope af comes soon  

minnie stay positive hun  
char and kazzab im feeling very fat how are you both  

hi to everyone hope you all have a fab easter breakx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun   so do I!!! Hope you're okay?


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies scan went well today trigger shot tomoro night 10.30 egg collection first thing Monday morning xxx

They called me I say no stimms tonight or tomorrow  
My levels must be really high I start cabergoline tomorrow night too to help prevent ohss 

So scared I'm going to get ohss. 
The nurse thinks I will get at least 20 eggs xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping im good thanks hun extremly tired though  

stacey wow fab news dont worry about ohss those tablets really do work like you i had to start them on my ladt scan  and stop stimms due to having so many follies but those tablets prevented anything going wrong must say they made me feel yuck a dizzy the first two days but then it wasnt to bad and they work thats the main thing   how exciting ec monday and lots of eggs you will be pupo by end of the week


----------



## staceyemma

Goingcrazy thanks so much darling   you don't know how much you have reassured me  
Had a nightmare journey back accidents and traffic I was panicking about the trigger shot.. Keeping it cool etc..
So so tired now


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey i can imagine the motorway has been terrible all day we had it like that after ec it was a nightmare but just think ur there now its the end just two more trips and ull be pupo i tjink carrying so many follies plus all the travelling makes u really over tired put ur feet up and get a bit of rest b4 trigger and tomoz ull feel better onve u trigger its like some of the heavyness goes and dont panoc if u feel sick or dizzy or go hot etc its just those tablets nothing to worry about char had them to and they worked for her aswell anfd look we are both bfps bet ur going to be joining us soon


----------



## staceyemma

I am so knackered  
What would I do without your advice you're a good calming influence on me  
They said I start the tablets tomorrow night when I do the trigger. Did you start those night of trigger too? I have 8 tablets. 

I just panicked thinking  they might cancel transfer  
  
Xxx
Xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey i actually started the tablets b4 trigger because my levels were so hh i also had 8 tablets its standard orotacall to give them 8 days if they feel there could be a risk and i have to say they really are a wander drug you wont be cancelled im certain of that i for sure would of been cancelled if it hadnt been for those tablets the only down side is they give syptoms of ohss but symptoms are better than getting it and i promise you  if you keep ur fluids at 2litres and above and take those tablets u will be fine theres lots of research and evidence on dr google about them preventing ohss they definatly work watch out they may make u constipated   just take lactulose or senna if they do wow just imagine how many embreyos your going to have absolutly amazing well done you


----------



## staceyemma

Goingcrazy I just have to say you are a lovely lady thank you  
How were you after egg collection? We're you very sore? I wasn't too bad last time but didn't have as many follicles last time xxx

Thanks for the info about the tablets I just panicked when they said no stimms tonight and tomorrow.. I thought somehing must be wrong  
You are an angel xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey thank you hun im happy to be of some help   i actually felt really well after ec a little sore but nothing needing pain relief i just went very tired though with the travel stpoing stimms the day before trigger is normal protocall you always have an injection free day so nothing to worry about some women do stimm up to trigger but thats because there response hasnt been as good as excoected so they keep them on stimms ur protocall is normal your going to be great


----------



## staceyemma

I was very worried before now I feel calm and it's thanks to you  
I had such a bad experience first time round I just worry xxx
I egg shared, I ovulated early I ended up with only 2 mature eggs for myself ..one two day embryo to transfer..
The clinic were rubbish compared to lister xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Thanks hoping2. I know lister doing great job. It just no ones possible recipient. I keep   hard someone will match me


----------



## Bubbles12

Staceyemma,

Those tablets are really good at preventing OHSS. On my 1st cycle, I got 16 eggs and got mild OHSS. 
My 2nd cycle, I got a whopping 27 eggs and straight away they handed me these tablets straight after EC.

I will tell you that I got really poorly on them... feeling nauseous and headaches (but could have been down to toothache at the time). I felt so bad, I begged the clinic to allow me to stop but they would let me which im glad about as it prevented OHSS...

I had to go for a scan on ET day as they symptoms I was describing matched OHSS symptom. When she scanned me she told me there was no way they would transfer as my right ovary was 12cm!!! They did bloods to confirm. I thought it was game over... but they later called me to tell me that ET would still go ahead as I was not suffering from OHSS.

So what I am trying to say is that the pills do the trick...Can you imagine how bad I would have been if I hadn't taken the tablets...


Good Luck
xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Staceyemma how exciting ec Monday! I'm soo excited! I second all going crafts advice nothing really I can add to that! 

Betty sorry to hear you've cancelled treatment but glad your feeling ok and have a plan b ready to go! 

Hopingtoshare any sign of af yet? 

Minnie good kuck for the scratch next week! 

Hi to Puglover and the gang 

Afm 6 weeks tomorrow, scan Tuesday still testing like a nutter! No major symptoms, think tiredness kicked in today and still got sow cramps but that's all! 

How are you preggo ladies doing?


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey i know what you mean my last clinic was usless im sure i was suffering ohss they did nothing i was in agony after ec and when i transfered 5 days later i was still in agony they didnt check me over no bloods no svans nothing all they did was put me on a drip at ec because i had 22eggs then sent me home 20mins later i was ill and after the cycle failed i was in a lot of pain my overies filled with cysts full of blood so this time i was pretty scared it was going to happen again but lister certainly didnt let it and when i came round from ec i couldnt believe how well i felt like hope 86 said unfortunattly those tablets give the symptoms of ohss but a dramatacly reduced effect and not all women get the symptoms mine seriously was like 2 days of feeling pretty yuck but i just vegged around kept fluids up and it passed try to relax lister really do look after you and ull love your day there at ec its like having a mini holiday    cant wait hear monday how many eggs you get youve my 26 to beat   

kazzab glad your ok hun and everything is going well im 5wks 1 day today and so tired not really any other symptoms though  feel a bit sick now and tgen but even the peeing has settled at bit  ive not tested since last week going use my last digi test this week coming make sure its up to 3+ then wait for scan on the 11th i cant believe your scans tuesday its gone so fast you must be so excited and nervus of course  cant wait to hear if your carrying one or two how exciting  

hi to everyone else hope ur all well and having a lovely easter break


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* great news that EC is Monday  can't wait to hear how many eggs you get 

*kazza* think af will be here in the next few days as I had a very tiny bit of spotting so fx'd it shows soon  Tuesday is so soon!!! I bet you cannot wait to get started 

*goingcrazy* glad to hear that you're okay 

*hoping4bubba* have you called around to an other clinics yet just incase?

Hi to char, puglover, hope, betty and anyone else I missed


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping woop woop thats a sure sign af is on the way   fingers crossed you get ur full af in next couple of days and you can jump on the ivf crazy train atlast


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping2eggshare I hope that you get your af soon. 
Hope your having a good Easter. 

Kazzab good luck for the scan Tuesday looking forward to seeing if you have twins.
Hope your enjoying your Easter

Hi goingcrazy how are you? 
I've been feeling so sick this morning and been up all night needing the bloody wee. Then woke up early feeling so sick. I also did a test this morning it's now saying 3+ 
I am having a blood test also Tuesday at lister just want to see how much higher my levels have gone. 
Are you constipated ? I am again :-( thought I'd got rid of that. 
I hope your having a lovely Easter  xx


----------



## Char111

Happy Easter to everyone else xx


----------



## Char111

Staceyemma greats about ec on Monday your will be joining us preggie ladies soon xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Char - don't waste your money on blood test there. From your levels and stick going up trust me you dont need it you are fine. I was bad for pee sticks but got my gp to do blood wasn't paying their prices. Also for scan you can go local scan places to you. Mine was £80 with seeing it in 3d too and a report sheet. I dunno where you live but I live SE London. 

For the amount lister charge I had 2 one 6 weeks 5 days and one 10 weeks and still had change x


----------



## Minnie2

Happy Easter ladies
Hoping2eggshare- great your spotting! Sounds like good news hon x

Char - sorry you're ill but it's a good sign right? Morning sickness
I agree with Amy, you should you go to your GP for blood test. Lister is expensive
Hope you feel better soon hon x

Going crazy - 5 weeks!!! Yippee... Hope everything is back to normal now with you

Bettyboop- I'm sorry hon, will you be trying next month?
Please keep in touch

Kazzab- how are you hon?

Staceyemma, puglover, hope84, hoping4bubba- I hope you are all doing well x


As for me, just frustrated that Lister can't give 10 minutes on the phone to letme know my test results. I have to go through a secretary that tries to give me advise because I can't get through a doctor. 
So I'm not a happy Easter bunny, a very ****** off one considering that we are spending thousands!
I have asked again for a 10 minute call on tues or Wednesday and if we don't get it next week, we are going to express our happiness.


----------



## Minnie2

Amy- loving your pic  x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char sorry ur feeling sick its a good sign everything is ok though im feeling sick to and haventvslept for tge last two nights through feeling hot and sick yes im constipated again and i think thats making the sick feeling worse ive read the constipation is normal at this stage though i dont remember suffering in my pregnancys before though but i guess all the meds with ivf make it all different i agree with amy i really dont think you need blood tests hun your baby or babies are doing just fine but obviously if its going to settle you then have them done  im certain though that you will be just fine ive not retested yet im goingvleave it till monday or tuesday and it should defo say 3+ then  i know its hard but try to relax everything will be ok and only the scan on the 11th can tell u if ur having twins the blood results dont really indicate much as theres such a wide range with them anyway hope ur having a lazy weekend xx

amy im now where near london but can i ask what company u had ur 3d scans with so i can see if there one near to me as all ive seen say they dont scan untill 20 wks and od love have them done before


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie sending u a big hug i would be annoyed to your just waiting for the answers thet should spare the time to give them to you have they said that they have the results back or could they still be waiting maybe they think it will be easier to soeak in person when you go on the 5th either way i would be annoyed to   im ok for now jist hoping my engine turns up tuesday or wed and i can get my own car back on the road but im happier now tge garage let me a car as im no longer isolated just feeling tired and sick but to be excpected at my age


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Going crazy- thanks hon. Glad things are better. The results are back but not with the nurses. We just like an indication if its not good and if more test are needed then there is no point going ahead with the scratch as its meant to be done at the right time.  Hope you're having a nice time! It's good to know there is no work on Monday 😃


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy cheers for the imformation regarding the scan. I live in in wimbledon so will have a look if any private clients do a cheaper scan. where did you get your done?

Minnie thats really bad that Lister are being so unhelpful. I would send a really harsh email beacuse you are paying good money for these tests and all it takes is 10mins for a dr to call. I think if something was really bad with the tests a doctor would of called of called you but its still really bad that you haven't been told the results x Stay calm hun and hopefully on tuesday you will get some answers.

Goingcrazy sound slike you have simular symtoms to me. I hope your also having a nice relaxing easter x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Going crazy and char* - mines a sole independent one in SE London / Kent borders they don't have any others in uk.

But I know places other people have gone. You can try:-
baby bond, 
yourbabyscan.co.uk
Myultrababy.com

Xx

Myultrababy is in Kingston char. Baby bond have places all over the country too. I really wouldn't bother with blood test again you are wasting your money you might as well save it for when you start buying because its not cheap!!! But it's up to you I'm just talking from experience. Also to get 3+ on a clear blue your levels have to be over 2,000 HCG did you know that?!


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy no i didn't know that levels were that high with a 3+ I will prob leave the blood test and look at for that clinic in kingston thank you amy. Loving the profile picture x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey,

Is the Lister within the congestion zone or outside? If it is inside, how do I pay? 

Sorry for all the questions

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah it's on the clear blue website. 

I refused to pay lister prices I thought it was a joke! 

Thank you hope you are well x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- thanks hon. I will deal with then after the break!
Have you looked at the below? I get wowchers come to my email. 
It's 99 for 4d scan in Harley street. I was going try them if I got pregnant . Try to give them a call

http://www.babyscanclinic.com/mobile/premium_package_scan_london?gclid=CJX_mqztpLYCFXDKtAodfWYArg


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- they are outside the c zone


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie i would be blowing steam out of my ears if i knew they were back and i wasnt being told the resulrs your right you need the results before the scratch but maybe no news is good newsas im sure they would of called you straight in if there was a significant oroblem.good kuck getting hold of them hin you deserve the answers youve oaid enough for them  

amy thanks hun will take a look hope ur keeping well  

char im putting my feet up this weekend im to tired for anything else


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies how is everyone?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun I can't wait to start...  wish af would stop spotting and come in full force 

*char* thanks Hun  I hope you're having a lovely Easter too 

*minnie* I hope you get your results back ASAP it's not fair that they aren't getting back to you at all!

*stacey* how are you Hun?

Hope everyone is having a lovely long Easter weekend


----------



## Minnie2

Staceyemma- how are you hon? Is EC soon? 
Do you know how many follies you have! So exciting,almost the end and then the waiting game
Going crazy, hoping2eggshare- yes I'm just waiting for Easter to be over for now..
Hope everyone is having a good time off.
I've literally did nothing today and its great!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Yay! 

Thanks Minnie

Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping if ur full af doesnt come by monday ring lister and tell then when u started spotting they will most probebly book you in to check lining as it can go thin enough with just spotting and aslong as the linnings thin u dont need full af ooooohhh exciting  

stacey how you feeling hun are you ready to trigger later  

minnie glad ur relaxing and getting yourself prepared for next week  

hope all you lovely  ladies are putting ur feet up iam with a cup of tea and box of biccies hehe


----------



## goingcrazy78

thought id show u ladies what a bump ive got already its huge at only 5wks 1day


----------



## Kazzab25

Lovely lil bump at Hun!! 

Amy I'm on the we Kent borders where did you go? I'm in chislehurst!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks for the info Hunni  my cramps have started and it's slightly heavier so I think that by Monday it should hopefully be in full force...

Your bump is lovely 

*minnie*    

*kazza* hope you're okay Hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies it doesnt feel very little   normally have a nice flat belly a size 8 at a push but no chance of getting in a size 8 at the min i cant get over what a bump there is already  think i need stop eating so much   

hoping fantastic  

kazzab hope your feeling ok hun 3 days to scan day


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- loving the bump😍you sure there are no twinnes there? Blastocyst can split 😃


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie thanks hun  funny enough thats what my close friends keep saying because its so noticable i guess we will find out on the 11th my son was believed to be a twin but i had a massive hemorage at just over 5weeks and they believe it was vanishing twin syndrome we will never know for sure though so i guess just because i had one blasty transfered we cant really rule out twins untill weve seen the scan  ithink im probebly just eating to much


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy! I can't wait to know! Do you find out 6 weeks or is that too early hon?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I know day one is full red flow with af, well I've had a few clots but its not exactly heavy, but it's more than spotting now as its starting to go on the pad and its red and I'm cramping would that class as day 1?

*goingcrazy* your bump is big already  I'm wondering if yo have twins as well


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks   trigger shot is at 10.30pm tonight  egg collection monday 8.30!!!!
No early night for me xxx


----------



## staceyemma

goingcrazy Im having car trouble too....
first it was a hole in the exhaust....

hoping my car will be ok to drive us to london and back we have a noisy wheel bearing   great....
 cars!
I dont think the car is used to all this driving!
Patrick the punto.... you've been so good I know its been hard work back and forth but hold on a little longer please!  

Please just be ok to get to egg collection


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Going crazy - mine was like that but wasn't a bump at 5 weeks its swollen ovaries and the cyclogest bloats you. It will go down gradually. Midwife and hospital said that's why. The baby is like 5mm at this point if that like half a cm


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping day one is the first day u wake up to red blood so id say ur day one tomoz woooo woooo

minnie i have a scan on the 12th and ill be 6weeks 6 days so they should beable to tell me exactly whats what and should be clear heart beat etc  

id be very shocked if its splilt 

stacey ohhh no  not ur car to mines a newish megan i couldnt believe it when the engine blew but when u think about it the cars are doing an awful lot of milage if i was closer id come repair ur wheel barring and temperary fix exhaust for u all for about a tennervfor the bits im handy at those bits miss soent use kitting  up cars   if ur hubbys handyu can change wheel barrings quite easy google will show u step by step and the exhause try gum gum for now it will hold out to get u there   bloody cars hey and always when u dont need it to happen x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

It's been red since the afternoon, on lister paper it says if after 12 then day one is the next day, at my old clinic day one was the day you saw red blood, so weird why it's diff at clinics!
I'm going to start bcp tomorrow and call up- it says to leave a message if I call on the weekend, I guess bank hol Monday will be a weekend too- typical!!! I don't know my detailed plan yet till I call up..

*stacey* I hope that your car manages to get you to your EC Monday Hun 

*goingcrazy* thanks  ill start bcp tomorrow I think  fx'd I won't be on them for too long!!! Hope my recipient is ready to go


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy my midwife said its normal as its my third baby apparantly my  muscles a weak  due to third baby and because ive had mass abdominal surgery so as the uterus stretches even slighty so do my stomatch muscles aparantly   i think alot of it is the cyclogest but in saying that when i had my second my son i was massive from about 4 wks and all the way through and thatcwas a naturel pregnancy so im not sure this time if im just going be huge or its because of tge meds my overies have completly gone down theyve checked them because they bleed after my last ivf so they were scanned and are baxk to normal size amazingly just a small cyst on one. ...its biscuit belly really


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping if u leave a message tomoz i bet they will call u back monday even though its bank holiday oohhh all exciting now hun welcome to the crazy train


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun  I hope someone calls me Monday with my plan  can't wait to get started now  you ladies have made me feel so positive by getting your bfps


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping just think in around 6weeks you will be pupo   im sure ur cycles going to go really well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I never thought of it like that! Exciting!! I will see what my flow is like tomorrow if its heavier then I will class that as cd1 we will see 

I can't wait to be PUPO!!!!


----------



## Kazzab25

Amy where did you have the scan Hun? 

Hoping if you have proper red blood today then I'd say day one is today. Spotting is not classed as day one.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hoping   it better had get me there or else    

goingcrazy thanks   hubby would get wheel bering but nowhere is open  

do you think it wil be ok for one trip there and back


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* yh I know spotting doesn't count, it's more than spotting but not heavy if you know what I mean It is red not brown?

Hope you're doing okay?

*stacey*  how are you feeling?


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping I am feeling good      Lets get this show on the road  

This time next week I could be PUPO


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* exciting times  can't wait for you to be PUPO


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping the count down to pupo is on  

stacey id imagine it would  get u there and back just keep the car under 60mph and it should hold out bloody bank holidays inconsiderate shops shut however u maybe able to get barring from halfirds if ur lucky and they usually open eastrr sunday either that or has ur spare wheel.got the barring in or is it a space saver type if a full wheel.swop it over or take barring out of it for ur bust one hey and dont forget half a coke can is amazing for exhaust repair   barring hold out a while usually if u keep speed down not long now hun and trigger yay pupo end of next week


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone hope your all having a good easter.

Goingcrazy your stomach is like mine and like you I was size 8 and I can't even fit in my jeans now. Wonder if the embryo did split?

Minnie I hope you manage to get yuor results back on tuesday.

Staceyemma I hope the trigger shot went Ok and you are looking forward to EC

Kazzab how have you been? Good luck for the scan tuesday.

Hoping2eggshare I hope that af shows up this morning and its not just spotting. Then its time fun all the fun to start.

Afm was up all night  boobs are really hurting it hurts when I lay on my side and my stomach felt so bloated last night. I have been trying to sleep on left side as I have read that can help blood floor to the baby. But my god my boobs hurt so bad and I still needed the wee all through the night and just felt sick. I think I am going to be the one that gets morning sickness although I felt sick all day yesterday. 
Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies af is in full swing and cramping is minimal  I will leave a message at lister shortly 

*goingcrazy* yep the countdown is on  how are you today Hun

*char* sorry you're having a hard time sleeping   I hope you feel better soon Hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thats is exactly how im feeling now ive not been sick yet but the feeling of wanting to be sick is horrid i can feel it in my chest then i go all hot i think sickness is defo going to start soon my side hurts to i can only lie on my right side with a pillow under my belly im wandering if some of it is constapation though  i dont think my embreyo split well tbh i hope not as twins would be very dangerous to me i do think im so swollen due to a combination of tge cyclogest constipation eating too much and it being my 3rd pregnancy but i guess ill soon see on the 11th im the same cant get in my jeans the ones im wearing on tge pic are a size 10 and i had to undo them imagine how big we will be in 6 months   hope u have a lovely easter

stacey hope trigger went ok  

hoping hope af is here  

happy easter everyone


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping yay now ur on the move   im ok today just very tired from not sleeping


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy and Char- hope the both of you feel better soon! 
The baby/ babies are getting comfy in there  x


Hoping2rggshare- wohoo!! Finally! You will get a scan date soon...

Your journey begins and am so happy for you as you have been so patient with waiting  x


Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I left a message on lister answer phone, they said they are open tomorrow so I am hoping that they call with my detailed plan tomorrow, hope my recipient is ready to go fx'd!

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun  sorry to hear you're having a rough sleep/nausea  hope things get better soon 

*minnie* feels like I've been waiting forever... So glad af is here  how are you Hun


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare the nurses will put you on the pill and then contact your match to find out when her af is due. Hopefully she will be like you and have just had it or its a few days away. My match was late so i was on the pill for 4 weeks but that is very rare. I am excited for you to get going as you have waited so long and that wait will be worth it xx
x


----------



## Char111

Minnie also thnak you for that link. I am going to stay with Lister for my  first scan as I just feel comstable with them and I know the nurses. But I am going to get another scan at 8 or 9 weeks and I will go to a another clinic in kingston that Amy gave me I called them yesterday. I just feel more relaxed with Lister for my first scan as I am so worried about it. Once the first scan is done I will be happy to go with another clinic and Lister have managed to get my pregnant so I trust them 100%. But that hospital in harley stress did look good x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun, yh starting my pill today, that's what I'm hoping that I'm not on the pill for ages fx'd she's near me with af...

Can't wait to get started!!!


----------



## dingle123

goingcrazy78 said:


> thanks ladies it doesnt feel very little  normally have a nice flat belly a size 8 at a push but no chance of getting in a size 8 at the min i cant get over what a bump there is already think i need stop eating so much


Sounds like swollen ovaries plus a combination of the pessaries to me! I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and my stomach is huge but there is no way it is a baby bump. Can't wait to stop taking the Cycolgest!


----------



## dingle123

Midwife appointment tomorrow! Not looking forward to the weigh in but am extremely bloated (and constipated, sorry, tmi!) - I've got one more weeks supply of Cycolgest and then I am stopping - horrible things.

Also booking a scan for a week on Monday - will be 10w. Really hope all is still ok  

Have any of the newly pregnant ladies found out the status of their recipients? Xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi dingle 9 weeks already wow gone quick. I am 5 weeks tomorrow

Where re you having your scan done? 

My match got pregnant I ask lister and they told me. Made me really happy that we both got bfp. 
You got many symptoms? 

Good luck for the 10 weeks scan c


----------



## dingle123

Thanks *Char* - I just want to get to 12w and I can breathe a little.

Symptoms - constantly feel sick - esp in the pm. The only thing that helps is food - aaahhh!

What about you? And when is your first scan? Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi dingle yea I feel so sick as well but I think it's hunger. 
I boobs kill also glad all is ladies have bloated stomach I was getting worried

My first scan is Thursday 11th April. 
Did you have a scan at 5 weeks? 

I am going to 2 more at Kingston before my 12 week scan. At least your 10 week will give you some peace. 

The week though feel like they are taking so long when you get pregnant from ivf. 
I just can't stop eating lol

Can't wait to see the update of the 10 week picture of your baby. X


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle good luck for midwife tomoz i agree on the cyclogest on constipation its driving me mad and defo part the reason for te huge bump considering baby is only the size of a grain of rice at the min   but midwife says its normal for third baby to have a belly early on and doesnt think it will go down much so i guess i best get used to being egg shaped haha wow 9wks that has gone fast im sure everything will be ok hope ur keeping welll im feeling sick early hours of the morning it wakes me up and i have to eat infact im just constantly hungry 

char how are you tonight  
minnie hoping kazzab hope86 anyone ive missed hope ur all ok  

stacey how are you hun are you set for tomoz i cant wait here ur news tomoz night


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies , hope you are all well 

Stacey- good luck for Tomorrow hon x


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle forgot to say i asked about my match and shes pregnant also i was over the moon fir her its amazing  

minnie hope your well hun fingers crossed you hear from your results today or tommorow i believe lister is open today so maybe you will hear  

stacey good luck today enjoy hotel lister


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya 

Good luck staceyemma today!! 

Char the days have dragged for me too!! Tomorrows the big day and I know today's gonna drag too!! 

Minnie let us know if you get your results hun x 

Going crazy you ok? 

Still no major symps only sore boobs and cramping really hoping all is ok!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab im good still jist very tired and feel sickly but it seems to be during the night at the moment  no other symptoms really get tge odd stomatch cramps im sure the cramps  are down to cyclogest though hun so try not to worry about them i bet everything will be well on tommorows scan the days are definatly dragging its because we are all on pins waiting for scans im sure once tommorow is out the way for you you can relax and enjoy pregnancy you maybe lucky and stay symptom free   im excited to hear if theres one or two tommoz for you


----------



## staceyemma

Hello lovelies 30 eggs for me.   not sure yet how many are mature etc yet 

The lister are top notch  

May end up being frozen transfer as had lots of eggs and at risk
Of ohss xxxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Wow blood weeeeeee!!!! That's brilliant !!!!! Well done you!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks kazza xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Congrats Stacey! So pleased for you hon x

Going crazy, char, hoping2eggshare- hope you are all well 


Kazzab-good luck with your scan tomorrow hon x


As for me , just waiting for an update tomorrow...


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey you beat me by 4   wow just wow try not worry too much about ohss with being on those tablets theres every chance you will be ok i had 4 less and managed fresh transfer hun so theres every possibility you will be just fine 30 eggs for your self how amazing look at it this way your not going to have to stimmulate again   youll get lots of frosties to i bet , rest up in hotel lister b4 the mamoth drive home amazing news well done you  

minnie fingers crossed for tomoz hun


----------



## staceyemma

How will they know if I'm ok for transfer? Will I have to come back down again. 
When will I know how many are mature Xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Stacey- lister will call you tomorrow to tell you how many fertilised. I'm sure you will have good embies and with that amount, they will want to culture it to a blastocyst stage-5 day transfer. However they will anyway book you for a 3 day transfer but only call you that morning to confirm of they want to go ahead to culture your embies to blasties
All will be well x

Going crazy- I'm not having high hopes but have decided to stop chasing. Me email is clear and concise I want 10 minutes. I'm peed of so far but will give it the benefit of the doubt Tom hon 
10 days to your scan!!! Exciting xx
10 days to your scan!!! So exciting x


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey if ur not in alot of pain being sick etc today when you leave chances are you will transfer fresh they will call you tommoz to tell you how many fertilised and how many were mature as they wont know untill theyve taken a good look later today then basically they let nature run its course  the sperm will only fertilise mature eggs so they leave it to the swimmers to inform them   when they call tomoz they will ask you how ur feeling now u will probebly feel rough due to the tablets but aslong as its not feeling so ill that u know u need see a doctor its pretty normal after having so many eggs they will give you a day and time for day 3 transfer just tell them how far away you are and they will still book you in just in case but agree to call you early that day before you have to leave if you can go ahead to day 5 you wont have to go back untill transfer unless you feel really poorly then ur best to inform them and be looked at but if your ok when you go for transfer they will check your overies and womb via scan if all is ok you will transfer obviously if your overies are really swollen they will do blood test to check for ohss and then possibly freeze but if you look well and feel well you will continue with transfer   i think you will be just fine its absolutly vital that you keep drinking over 2 litres of water now to prevent ohss and rest and im sure those tablets will do there job and you will tranfer day 5


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie   i would be so annoyed to youve paid good money you want the answers i hope they call tomoz and everything is ok and you can go ahead with scratch on friday wont be long now and you will be pupo again   

yes 10 days i hope they go fast im excited and nervus but cant wait to know everythings ok


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy-  I have a feeling you have twinnes! Can't wait to know!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies   that's useful to know 
I feel pretty good   had about 1.5 litres of water already I was thirsty!!
Xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey ur gonna feel really thirsty for a few days after all those eggs trust me   hope you get home safe and once you do feet up and rest tonight be the demanding lady of lesuire    after all your a hero 30 eggs wow


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

hi all 

*stacey* WOW go you  that's fantastic news  I'm sure you will have loads of nice eggs 

*minnie* did you hear from them? Hope you're okay?

*kazza* can't wait to hear all about your scan tomoz 

*goingcrazy* hope you're okay today

Hi *char, hope84, hoping, puglover and anyone else I missed*


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping im good thank you hun managed get about 5 hours sleep last night so today i feel great   bet ill go tired soon though , did lister call you back yet today to give you instructions on what next , hope your felling ok


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you  

I do feel thirsty. We've been put up the night in posh hotel by a dear kind friend. Having a naughty supper delivered to hotel fish and chips and kebab and chips I deserve a greasy treat xxxx

I strangely feel quite good   Tired and a bit aches but good


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* great that you managed to get some sleep   yes they called me back, they're going to call me at the end of the week about synchronising my cycle, sooooo hope I won't be on the pill for ages 

*stacey* that is really nice of your friend  enjoy your greasy food as you do really deserve it  glad you're feeling okay


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping  thats fab news i bet uvwont be on tge pill long  

staceyvgreat saves tge journey back today go for it treat urself to.loads of junk   i feltvwell after ec see thats a good sign im sure ull transfer a fresh day 5 excited to hear tomoz how many embbies u have


----------



## Minnie2

stacey- well done hon! after EC and 30 eggs you deserve a nice greasy treat!! Can't wait to hear how many fertilise tomorrow 
Hoping2eggshare- Not heard anything hon, possibly tomorrow. Pleased for you. It's all happening by the end of the week then..!! You could be pregnant by mid way..6 weeks from now! not long  xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies who took the pill- day 1 was light but bright red, day 2 was normal flow af for me.... I took the pill day 2 and today (day 3) my period is gone I think I've had like two spots is that normal?

*minnie* thanks Hun I hope that I will be PUPO by mid may, it could be longer though depends how long I'm on the pill, I guess that I will know how long I'll be on the pill at the end of the week...

I'm hoping that yo hear back tomorrow  

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun  what date is your scan again


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Hon,mine was a normal period but i'm regular every month without fail. I think as long as you had bright red blood it should be ok but don't hesitate to call lister to double check. After your timescale for the pill end, they will scan you and ensure your lining is thin. The you start the nasal sprays, you will get another break through bleed and they start monitoring you and you also start injection. Hope you're not on the pill for too long!! I was on it for 2 weeks  and can't say i was fan of it -boobs were sore and headaches but guess everyone is different, some people have no side effects at all.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I've had a nasty headache all day wonder if its that pill I didn't think of that!!!  thanks for the info Hun 

Yeh they told me the process thanks Hun  can't wait to get started properly 

Well the period was bright red and I had a very normal flow for me like I usually get on day two- it was def my period as I've had to keep changing my pads, but I find it strange it's gone :/

I will ask the nurse if its ok for the pill to stop af when she calls end of the week...

I'm thinking because I have pcos and probably didn't ovulate that there was hardy any lining maybe...


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Hon, it might be the case with PCOS but bright red is good. I'mguessing you are on microgynon30? i felt bloated and headaches and think Char was like that too. I remember us complaining about it!! The weeks will fly and your body will get use to eat. Just keep hyderated. If headache is bad, you can take paracetamol..x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Yeh it's bright red and yesterday was a normal flow for me  thanks for the tips on the pill Hun I appreciate it   yes it's microgynon 30 Hun, I'm in a dark room and took paracetamol earlier but it won't budge  I remember you and char not liking the pill


----------



## Minnie2

Hope you feel better hon! You will get used to it soon x
Some Vicks or oilment helped when I rubbed it on my head


----------



## staceyemma

Going crazy did you get sickness and constipation with cabergoline?
I can't go for number 2 (sorry) and felt sick 
Hope its not ohss ive been drinking gallons of water


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey yes hun it was vile char suffered the same and we are both still suffering now only not as bad its the constipation that makes you feel sick cause your that full and heavy i tryed lactulose which didnt really work so i took senna aswell its perfectly safe so give it a try today and fingers crossed it will work ull a feel a bit better once you go   fingers crossed for exellent fertilisation results today


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Going crazy did you get sickness and constipation with cabergoline?
> I can't go for number 2 (sorry) and felt sick
> Hope its not ohss ive been drinking gallons of water


I felt sick and constipated after ec/taking Caberlogine - horrible but normal. Hang in there - the meds are doing their stuff! Looking forward to hearing your fert report! Xx


----------



## staceyemma

23 out of 30 were mature to be icsi'd out of the 23 14 fertilised xxxx looks like it'll be a day 5 transfer they said pls pls pls! Hope so!

Thanks Dingle and going crazy nice to know its all normal xxx


----------



## dingle123

So exciting! A far cry from your last cycle


----------



## staceyemma

I know tell me about it Dingle I'm still nervous tho.
Last time I had one egg fertilise and that wasn't even properly fertilised by day one xx
You ladies have kept me strong xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Guys hope you all had a good easter and ate lots of eggs.

Staceyemma that is great 30 eggs wow... I was consipated after EC and last till I finished them tablets. And now I am pregnant have consipation again  
Out of them 30 you will get loads to freeze if thats what you want. So pleased for you.

Goingcrazy how are you? I just want the 11th to come seems to be taking ages these weeks.

Minnie I hope you get some results today and they can give you them before the 5th.

Goingcrazy i hope that your match has hae af so you can start treatment soon. I am sure it will be this week x

Dingle how you.

Kazzab good to see you at Lister I will let you tell everyone your news congrats hun xxx

AFM I went for a blood test today and I went to pay for it and the guy by reception who does the payments said I could have it free as I did eggshare so I love Lister even more. I don't think he was meant to do that but saved me £65. So I will hear back later today how my levels are doing.
I am feeling so sick the last few days but luckly not been sick yet. And still feel so hungr.

I hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Char111

I mean Hoping2eggshare (not goingcrazy) i hope that your match has hae af so you can start treatment soon. I am sure it will be this week x


----------



## staceyemma

Thats really kind of the lister char  

Xxxxx


----------



## dingle123

*Char* - that is so interesting re hcg test - I have had two @ the lister and have yet to receive a bill which makes me wonder if we a) don't pay or b) they have just forgotten to bill me!


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey     you go girl 14 potential little babies amazing well done you    hope ur feeling a bit better this morning im sure ull get to day 5  

char and dingle i think youve both struck lucky with the blood tests as im sure we are supposed to pay  

char im not to bad still feeling sick and tired but still starving like you im sure the days are dragging roll on the 11th


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun  I hope my match isn't far off my cycle either  great news about getting the blood test for free  can't wait to hear your numbers later 

*minnie* thanks for the info in the Vicks I will try that if the headaches persist, I'm hoping it was just because I was tired fx'd...

How are you today? Are you going to call lister today if you don't hear by a certain time?

*stacey* that is amazing  sound like you will have some frosties aswell  so pleased for you Hun  

Hi *goingcrazy* hope you're feeling okay today

*kazza* can't wait to hear about your scan today


----------



## Char111

Stacey thats great 14 fertlised amazing xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping im not to bad thanks hun just counting down to the 11th for my scan ill beable to rest easier after that , hope your feeling ok and the headache has eased a bit  

char 9 days and counting cant come fast enough have you told everyone yet


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab hope all is well thinking of  you today


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks lovely ladies  
Hoping for a blast transfer 
Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Really hope you get to blast, *Stacey* - bet you do! Xx

*Going* - are you counting down the days till the 11th! Is this your first scan?

I've just booked a private scan at my ultrababy for next Wed, so I'll be 10+2. Very excited to see the baby again and also looking forward to hopefully see a baby rather than a blob!


----------



## Char111

Hi Dingle is this the clinic in Kingston? I am going to that well if everything goes Ok after the scan at 6 weeks I will do 8 weeks there. Let me know what its like and if the nurses are nice xx
xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle yes hun it will be the first scan ill be 6weeks 6 days so hopfully should see heartbeat   how amazing will that be a 3d scan or normal im sure you will see alot more by then youll have a little sea horse  

stacey im confident you will get to blast from 14 look at us we got 13 and have one little bundle inside and a further 6 frozen  last cycle we ended up with only one to transer and none frozen from 12 i think lister meade the difference this time they know what they are doing in the lab


----------



## dingle123

*Char* - although it says Kingston it is actually in Hampton Wick - is that easy for you to get to? We are in Isleworth so it is pretty handy! Will report back and let you know how it goes - I had to pay £30 for a deposit - £65 in total. Also worth noting they are only open Sat and Wed.


----------



## Kazzab25

Stacey!! 14 fertilised!! Him great number!!!!!! 

AFM its TWINS!!!!


----------



## Char111

kazzab Congraulations again xxxx


----------



## dingle123

*kazza* - omg! Congrats


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab amazing    had a feeling you were having twins with all the cramps exellent news congratulations


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza*namazing news congratulations   

*goingcrazy* not long until the 11th Hun   yes my headache has gone I'm hoping I only had it because I was tired fx'd!!!

*stacey* I've everything crossed that you will get to a 5 day blast I'm sure you will as you have loads


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks hoping just glad its at 8.30am in the morn so im not waiting all day aswell   glad the headaches gone hopefully you will stay symptom free on the pill


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab love it love it love it great new pic do you feel more at ease now


----------



## Char111

Kazzab love the profile picture.

Does anyone have any contact numbers for the nurses ideally the IVF nurses? I throw my piece of paper away with all the number on? I wanted to call for my results but can't find any numbers x


----------



## Kazzab25

020 7881 4036


----------



## Char111

Thank Kazzab I just had a phone call and my levels are doing great over 9000 so gone from 1100 to over 9000 
Kazzab are you getting another scan before 12weeks ? 

X


----------



## Kazzab25

Wow that's great!!!!! Deffo twins!!!!!!! 

Yes I'm having another at 10 weeks! But not at lister ! Can't wait !


----------



## goingcrazy78

char wow something tells me theres twins in there defo no need to be worried those babies have clsimed your womb


----------



## bettyboop5

Kazzab       weldone you!  So happy for u xxx

Staceyemma 14 embies Yay!  That's really good news! I have a very good feeling abt you! Goodluck for transfer huns.  xxx

Charr  Those figures looks great!  Looks like u will be joining the twins wagon     xx

Hello  hoping2eggshare, goingcrazy,Minnie and all the ladies

AFM Ive picked myself up and dusted again! Been shopping for new bedding and lingerie to cheer me up! £400 later I feel very good.  Money now locked in for next cycle.  I m not giving up yet! Just emailed James and awaiting new plan etc.
So happy as was expecting a cancelation fee of over £800.  The account guys charged us £500 only!  Not sure if he felt sorry for me or if that's the going rate    I love the Lister.  One of the female doctors recommended that I try Q10!  Anyone taken this before?

What a lovely day it is  xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Bettyboop glad to see you back we missed you. I took q10 all through my IVf and I believe that whats helped with my egg quailty. I think that its great. I have stopped taking it now I am pregnant.
I tool high strengh Qo10 2xday. Hope you enjoy your new shopping x


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab/Char- So happy for you both!! Twinnies...time has past so quick ..can't believe it's 6 weeks already

Bettyboop- how are you hon? When will you start your next cycle

Goingcrazy- Hope all is well and you feeling good

Hoping2eggshare- Hope the head is better with the pill..

Anyone i missed, hope you're all well.

No updates from me..nothing from Lister ...Will be there on the 5 th anyway.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie have you had your results back yet?

Well i don't know yet if I have twins. I will be happy with 1 healthy baby but will have to see on my scan.

Good luck for Friday for your endro scrach. x

Kazzab where you getting your 10 week scan done? x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- Your hcg is high- does it not indicate twinnies? I have a feeling it will be twins. You will know next week right? Hope you're feeling well hon x

No update from me. I will probably have to wait now.

Kazzab- love yr profile pic- i can see both twinnies clearly..


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie well at least on Friday you will have answers 

Well the nurse I spoke to today said they can't tell if I am having twins from the blood test. I am not very good with hcg levels I don't know if over 9000 for 5 weeks is high. All I know is at least its going up and I can relax. I wanted to get another test done next Tuesday before the scan but the nurse told me there was no point as everything is fine. xx

Will you be seeing a doctor also on the 5th to talk through your results and the scrach? x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- You definitely can relax. The numbers look goof. One or two as long as it's healthy baby am sure you will want that too 
Scratch is on Friday, I would hope to get the results before Friday. If it's not good there might be a possibility of cancelling the scratch and seeing what the next step is...
Can you not get HCG's done with yr GP from now on or would lister continue giving you free test?


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I really hope you get some answers Friday. 
I got the blood test free today and I prefer lister as you get results back same day. My GP would take a week no doubt. 

I wish you all the best for Friday x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Very happy for you Stacey!

We had our 21 week anomaly scan today. All perfect. Did not find out want a surprise x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* your levels are great  so happy for you 

*minnie* sorry you didn't get your results back  only a few days until the 5th  no headache today so hoping it was just because I was tired fx'd!

*amy* so glad that everything went well for you today   he surprise will be lovely 

*betty* hi I'm glad that you've picked yourself back up! A bit of retail therapy never fails  I'm lad they only charged you £500 instead of £800  can't wait to hear your plan 
I've heard good things about coQ10 worth taking I've heard 

*kazza* just wanted to congratulate you again  loving your profile pic 

*goingcrazy* that's really good that you got your scan first thing in the morning that day


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Wohoo I got my dates 

I will be going for my pill scan 11/04/13

If all is well with me and recipient (she's in couple days before me) then will start nasal spray on 11/04/13

Injections should begin 18/04/13

First injection scan 22/04/13

Then scans every other day and estimate EC should be around 02/05/13

Fx'd all is ok at my pill scan and that me and the recipient are both ready to start nasal spray


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Fab news hon! I think we may be PUPO around the same time. So pleased, you can start soon x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks would be so great to be PUPO around the same time  I just hope everything goes smoothly at the pill scan 
I was not expecting to be Stimming this month I thought I would be in may


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- hon, I think will be pupo around the same time. Everything will be well ! Bet you can wait too xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Wahoooo your off and rolling now!!! Can't wait!!! 

AFM 10 week scan booked 26th April!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies  
At day 2 13 out of 14 look good so I have 13 embryos grade ones and twos at the right stage.
Day 3 transfer will be tomorrow or if theyre looking good tomoro it'll be a blast transfer Saturday  
Hope it'll be blast   so nervous


----------



## bettyboop5

hopingtoeggshaare  That marvelous news.  Bet you are pleased   

Minnie hope ur FET goes well

Staceyemma are u going for day 3 or 5?  Goodluck with progress tomorrow

Hope the preggo ladies are doing well today?   

AFM I 've just received an email from James and he is looking a my file then get back to me with his new proposals  .  Not quite sure why im happy, but i love having a plan  XXX


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* Im so excited!!! Can't wait  will be nice to have someone to help me get through to testing time 

*stacey* with all them embies I have every hope you will have a day5 transfer  they're doing really good 

*kazza* wohoo 26th is my nephews bday  can't wait for your next scan 

*betty* can't wait to hear all about your plan


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi all been awhile as had no updates, lots on here tho   kazza,char,going crazy so pleased for u all it's fab news   gives us all hope.

Hoping so glad you getting started how exciting  

Minnie wishing u all best shall av my fingers crossed all works out 4 you this time 

Betty glad ur new plan coming along keep positive  

Can anyone help me I filling all forms out just wondered did u all just tick yes to everything?


----------



## Char111

Hi wannab mum I can't remember the forms now but if you get stuck on any ask the nurses thats what I did.

Hoing2eggshare woooooooohoooooooo you have your treatment plan so pleased for you.

Kazzab great news about the 10 week scan xx

Bettyboop hope James emails you with a good treatment plan x

Staceyemma I am very sure you will get to blast x

Goingcrazy how are you?

How are you Minnie x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks  what time is your scan on 11th? I've got my pill scan on the 11th 

*wanna* depends if you agree to training, icsi, freezing etc, anything that you're not sure on ask the nurse like char said


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping my scan is at 10.30am? what time is your scan? That would be great to meet you xx You can keep me calm lol x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* mine isn't until 2pm  ill just have to try help you keep calm online instead  can't wait to hear all about your scan


----------



## goingcrazy78

hey ladies hope ur all well 

minnie any news today best of luck for friday  

stacey fab news im sure ull get to blasty with frosties hope ur feeling better  

hoping fab news it will fly by now  

betty glad ur ok looking forward to hearing about a new plan forward  

kazzab hope ur feeling ok next scan date will soon be here  

amy fab pic glad all is going well a surprise will be lovely  

char how are you feeling today just a week now till our scans  

wanna b good luck with the forms hun just take ur time with them  

well im ok woke up at 1am last night and morning sickness started with a vengence feeling very drained today from being up all night being sick but managed keep some food down today so lets see what tonight brings least i know our little blimp must be settling in with morning sickness starting just praying i dont get it as bad as i did with my last two or its hospitals and drips for me hoping for some sleep tonight

hi if ive missed anyone


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping thats a shame. But at least that give syou time to get to go Lister and avoid the rush hour traffic xx

Goingcrazy oh no hun I hope that sickness doesn't get bad and you need to go into hospital. I have been feeling sick also not been sick yet. But I guess its a very good sign that little baby is settled in. 
Have you done anymore tests?
I have one tests left so will do it next week. I just want our scans to come 3 of us having scans on the 11th. You, Hoping2eggshare and myself.

This week is dragging though. x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char id bought a digital twin pack and was going do the second didgital one this week but when i took it out the box yesterday it wasnt a digital one think itmust of been packed wrong but i did it anyway and it came up positive even before the control line came up so with that and the sickness im confident everything must be ok cant wait till the 11th though for that peace of mind ur right its going so slow all because we are waiting   i cant wait here if ur having twins ur hcg levels are high but withon the normal range according to what ive read so i can see why they cant give u an indication from the bloods if its twins or not because the levels vary so greatly from woman to woman so next week ull know for sure how xciting and hoping will be on her way the 11th will be a busy day


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* sorry to hear abit the morning sickness  sounds like your lil one is all snuggled in  hoping you don't get the sickness as bad as your previous pregnancies  

Oh yeh all 3 of us on the 11th  what time is your scan??

*char* that's what I thought saves the traffic and we can leave later


----------



## Minnie2

char- How are you hon? bet you can't wait for the 11th..it's not too long actually!
Hoping2ggshare- Yes, it will be nice to have to have someone in the same cycle. I guess i will have more details on Fri... 
wanna b mum- been sometime ? How you hon? when do you start?
goingcrazy- I'm really sorry to hear you've not been well.. Morning sickness is a good sign right? Hope it settles and wont stay too long

Anyone, I missed ..hope you're well

AFM, no updates from Lister...


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping my scan is 8.30am but im not going to lister my local nhs epu is doing my scan as due to my health i have kidney disease my pregnancy is very high risk so im already under hospital consultant care  so as of next week i have my scan and then appointments every week with my modwife and my consultant im going to be monitored extremely closly,  how are you feeling on the pill hun are you symptom free


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie sickness is defo a good sign i suffered bad in my two previous pregnancies i had severe sickness all the way through putting me in hospital for most of my pregnancies so im hoping this time its not going to be that bad and will ve the normal upto12 week sickness,  sorry uve not had any results yet hun stay positive


----------



## Minnie2

goingcrazy- oh my ..wow I hope that doesn't happen this time.. You've got what kate middleton had then! I know a friend who had drips throughout he pregnancy.
Hope it just the next few weeks. Perhaps there are things you can do to reduce the effects? gotta try dr.google for all this information ..xx


----------



## staceyemma

Quick update 10 quality day 3 embies so we're going to blast!  

Please keep growing my precious embies  

Hope everyone was ok xx


----------



## dingle123

Yay so pleased for you, *Stacey!*


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Dingle!  
Xxx hope you are ok! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

So pleased for you Stacey. You deserve it after last time. You should get some to freeze too


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks amy  
Last time was hard on me well I had one 3 cell egg to transfer on day 2 
Anyway the lister make my old clinic look crap!! Lister are leagues ahead of them!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yep. So glad I went there. I knew people who had been in past the recommended them to me. Can't fault it


----------



## dingle123

I have one complaint. They don't have decaf tea or coffee in the waiting room.

<----- nitpicker  

9+3 today - can't wait till the scan next Wed. Kinda wish I'd made it for this Sat but figure we'll see more growth next week. Feel sick 24/7 - joy.


----------



## staceyemma

Dingle  
Did you have two blasts in? Just wondering about one or two  
They have advised one if it's top quality xx
Amy your pregnancy is flying by!!! Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey fab news    knew you would get to blast fingers crossed for a really good transfer friday have you any thought on one or two being transfered , and how are you feeling now any better  

dingle i feel for you sickness is not nice its defo kicking in with me feel sick constantly and being sick now but not too bad yet   looking forward to update on your next scan bet babys grown quite a bit now agree on the decaf in the waiting room  

amy can i ask seems as your having a surprise how are you finding shopping i ask because id like a surprise but hubby says we need know what we are having because no where sells much unisex stuff now its all pink or blue have you had a look around yet and if so what do you think is there a unisex range about  

minnie any news yet today fingers crossed for scratch tomoz  

char and hoping hope ur both well  

well today i feel totally sick but managed not to be yet ,cant stop eating tomatoes on toast though and i dont even like tomatoes usually   1 weeks to scan


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Stacey - we would of had 2 as back up but only had 1 fertilise. Althought I don't think I'd want twins at first one coz of risks and 2 I want to be able to really enjoy it and I know 2 alone on my own all day would be very hard. 

Going crazy - we are not really buying clothes we have bought a view neutral baby grows not much as when its born we will only need a little bit as people will buy once they know if its a boy or a girl. I'm not too bothered about clothes I just want the surprise x


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy thats what id like to do i just need convince the hubby   my last 2 were surprises and i think it keeps you going in labour wanting to know if its a boy or girl  but i know i cant let him know and me not cause he will end up giving it away by buying stuff he wouldnt beable help himself


----------



## bettyboop5

Staceyemma  That's good news! What a fab turnround with a change of clinics hey!    x


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Dingle
> Did you have two blasts in? Just wondering about one or two
> They have advised one if it's top quality xx
> Amy your pregnancy is flying by!!! Xx


We had two but they didn't try and talk us out of it. I'm guessing a combination of my age (33) and plus I don't think they thought both would stick. But if you want two - be firm. Private clinic, your choice.


----------



## dingle123

goingcrazy78 said:


> i feel totally sick but managed not to be yet ,cant stop eating tomatoes on toast though and i dont even like tomatoes usually  1 weeks to scan


Tomatoes on toast - bleurgh 

After scaring myself by watching One Born Every Minute Obese, I have forced myself to be healthy today. Cereal, banana and tuna salad for lunch. Not what I feel like that - sickness appreciates carbs!


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle    that would normally be my thought on tomatoes but cant stop eating them , isnt it funny how carbs settle the sick feeling i swear ill be the size of a house the amount im eating and its all carbs  

stacey we asked about 2 thinking because im nearly 35 with a few failed cycles behind us it would be a good option but we were told no they wouldnt do it because i was still young ( not sure what planet they are on   ) and because we had top grade blasty to transfer they didnt feel it nesserssary they felt our chance of pregnancy was incrediably high and having two transfered would probebly result in twins and put too much strain on me however this is because of the added complication that i have one kidney that doesnt function well so a twin pregnancy would be extremly dangerous for me however most ladies on here have been aloowed to transfer two regardless of age ivf history etc just think carfully as obviously risks increase with twins


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks going crazy I would worry about twins as obviously there are more risks xxx
If there is a top grade one I think I'll just go for one  
Still feeling a bit bloated but getting better. Absolutely hate the gestone jab!
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Dingle I'll see what they advise   there's that niggly thought that if it failed with one I'd wish I'd had two xxx

Betty yes completely different clinic i have been treated with dignity and compassion considering its a massive clinic and they are busy.. I emailed the embryologist yesterday as was worried about embies on day2 and they called me starightaway. Even if my cycle fails I think the world of the lister xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey glad ur feeling ok the gestone isnt pleasent you should see my bum now after weeks of them its black i find the right side isnt too bad but the left side hurts  ive no idea why as i make sure i freeze my bum and ive warmed up the gestone so i dont know why the left side hurts so much im on count down 6 more weeks of them then no more   
i think on the subject of one or two you have to weigh up all the pros and cons and think carefully if you do get twins how much support have you got close by for the first few weeks and financially buying for two at the same time plus premature birth how much support is there around you if neo natal is needed etc twins increase lots of factors but at the same time u could have twins and a perfect pregnancy then you have an instant family i think its a pretty big desision to make kinda glad i didnt have a choice as i didnt really want to go for two anyway as i thought the risks were to great and i wanted to enjoy a baby not be run off my feet but my hubby really wanted two ( its ok for him he would be at work lol ) so i kinda just smiled and thought phew when they said no chance haha do your reasearch before you decide x


----------



## staceyemma

The gestone was bloody awful!! I took it out and some blood and oil came
out   I nearly passed out lol  
It's not easy luckily for me it's only every other day!  
Give me the stomach jabs anyday! Xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey   i think everytime i get some of it come back out and a bit of blood i think its normal i have to say im used to them now but defo prefere belly jabs than muscle jabs just be prepared for the cost hun if you get your bfp your looking at between £400 -£500 for your cyclogest and gestone for the 12 weeks i say somewhere between that because mine was about £540 but i had steriods and high dose folic acid to but i know the folic acid is only £6 and i think my steriods were just over £30 the rest was the gestone and cyclogest x


----------



## dingle123

*Going* - er, why is your Cycolgest so expensive? I don't know any lister ladies who have had to pay that much?!


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle its the gestone hun the cyclogest was just over £100 but the gestone was well over £300 i nearly fainted and so did the phamacy i shopped around to it was more expensive with lister so my local pharmarcy rang round suppliers and got me the cheapest so when i put together the steriods , 5mg folic acid , cyclogest and gestone i was just sort of £550 and a heartattack but if it all does the job its worth it


----------



## dingle123

Did you ask your GP for a prescription? As they may have given you one which would have saved you tons! Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

yes had a bit of a ding dong with them as they refused point blank to prescribe me anything on the list saying it was only due to ivf that they were needed and because it was private ivf they wouldnt support any requests to provide medication it made me   because its not only due to ivf the steriods and high dose folic acid are because i have mthfr gene mutation and m.e  i also take low dose asprin and the cyclogest and gestone are because in my last two pregnancys i suffered bleeding through out the first 12 weeks due to lack of pogestrone and a very weak cervix so my gp is not my fav person even my phamacist said the gp was being unreasonable but tbh theyve been no help in the whole 6 years of me going through ivf theyve refused all the way to help with anything because im sterilised even though i was only sterilised due to kidney faliure and it wasnt my choice i was only 21 at the time and the hospital made the choice for me while i was in theatre having my kidney removed they clipped me saying id never be well enough to have a baby ( they were wrong iam ) i came out a kidney less and unable to have children i dont have much failth in the nhs


----------



## dingle123

Omg! That is disgusting.


----------



## staceyemma

That is disgusting luckily I have an amazing GP if I get preggers will  be fluttering my eyelashes at him 
Pretty please Dr Roper or break down and cry   which ever one works


----------



## goingcrazy78

dingle yep i wasnt very happy but on the plus side though my midwife is the total opposite 

stacey   i think most gps wont prescribe the gestone but most will provide anything else so you may have pay for your gestone unless you have one very generous gp id enquire now to see where you stand when you get your bfp so you know if uve got a bit of money to pay out or if gp will be nice


----------



## staceyemma

Guess the gestone is the expensive one? Xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

yep around £70 for a box of 10 virrals dont know about you but i have 2 virrial in one injection so a box gives 5 injections lucky its every other day instead of every day


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

My cyclogest that got me to 12 weeks cost me £7.50 or whatever it is off my GP on prescription lol


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie I fine thanks no updates still waiting for last result said 4-6 weeks only been 3 soooo dragging, really just want to get started.

Hi all hope ur all well, reading posts today confusing how much meds u need once got bfp?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - the time is dragging for me too. Everything's back for me except the genetic tests. You're a week ahead of me, so keep me posted as to when yours are back. It'll give me an idea of what to expect. I seriously cannot stand this waiting - I just want them to call and tell me I've been matched!! They keep reassuring me that based on the info in my file it will only take a matter of days to match me, but I can't help worrying.

Hello to everyone else. x


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hope every one is well up date for me partners bloods are back and fine and gp letter done so now it's in the post and on its way to lister so another step closer for me  x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Pullover will keep u updated   hope it not to much longer, I know some people on here got them back in 3 weeks I think. They said I shouldn't have any probs with match also. Fingers crossed not to much longer for us


----------



## Puglover1980

Wanna b mum - Have you actually chased them up recently? I plan to check in at least once a week. Emma said she's happy for me to do that.


----------



## happycoach

Hi all this is my first time posting I am at lister and started the nasal spray on Tuesday I have two failed Ivf already with my x through hammersmith with a new partner now and 4 years on having my 3rd treatment I
So nervous but know what to expect where he doesn't although nervous feeling very positive about the whole situation, I'm 33 and after two fails with two eggs each time (1st time ) miscarried I want two eggs put back in although I know lister wont be keen know the risks but what are the % differences between 1 and 2 and they so no??

I have a great support network if it was twins just want to improve my chances of 1 and wod like the stats as first appointment was lots of questions and silly enough didnt write it down !!!

I'm catching up on you all in this thread just want to say a big good luck and wish you all well any advise wod be great xxx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover I did call tues to check they got my letter from doc which they had   don't want to keep bothering them just assumed they would call as soon as last result in. Is this not the case then? Maybe I should call if not heard by next fri as that b 4 weeks


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi HAPPYCOACH I two will be doing my 3rd ivf with new partner and lister is a new clinic for me I'm just waiting for them to receive my paper work and they said they will start to match me they have said I can have two put back they told me the risks ect but said at the end of the day it is my choice so I think you will be fine good luck x


----------



## happycoach

Hi sugarsweet we are so similar I'm egg sharing too and got matches really quickly !! Thanks for letting me know here is hoping I produce the eggs I did first time round , hope they find you a match quickly too !! 3rd time lucky for both of us !! I'm also having acupuncture too which helps me relax and I had first time Round not 2nd time


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies 

*happycoach* welcome to the thread  the ladies here are great  if I get two blasts I would like to have two put back also, I have heard that its your decision they will only advise, char had two put back not long ago and also kazza 

*sugarsweet* brilliant news  what's left now? Is it just a matter of matching you now

*wana b mum & puglover* I hope you both get your remaining results through soon  

*goingcrazy* I hope that you're okay Hun?? 

*minnie* any news today Your app tomorrow isn't it  at least you can get your results etc 

*char* how are you Hun? Hope you're doing okay? 

*kazza* how are you Bet it's lovely knowing you have two babies 

*stacey* your embies are looking good  so happy for you 

*dingle* I bet you're so excited about your next scan 

Hi to anyone else that I missed


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks hoping   how u? 

Happy coach think 2 b fine like hoping said lots on here had 2 blasts back. Wish and sugarsweet all the best  

Hope all u bfp ladies ok and morning sickness not to bad 

Minnie want to wish u lots good luck for tomorrow


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hoping2eggshare yes it's just the matching now 
HAPPYCOACH your welcome and yes let's hope it's 3 rd time lucky  

Wanna b mum thank you hope we all get are bfp's I have a lot of faith in lister and positive out comes from this thread helps so much xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* things have gone so quick since I've been matched I never thought I'd be Stimming this cycle! I hope tower your post that you've been matched real soon 

*wanna b mum* I'm doing good thanks  give them a call/ email Hun I emailed them all the time, fx'd your results come back ASAP


----------



## Journey99

Happy Coach - As you are private ultimately it is your decision for 1 or two embies to be transferred.  We actually were offered both as they were the only two that were "viable".  Due to my age I chose to have both even though I knew the increased odds of success with two are not much higher than with one.  But of course in our minds two is better than one lol  Good luck. 

Not been on here ages, very little time   I don't actually know most of you but wish you all luck.  I did read back a little and see it's been a very lucky thread lately.  Good to hear. 

Laura - Hun how you getting on?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - if you spoke to them on Tuesday I'd say that's fine. Like I say, I've decided to check in with them once a week, just for my own peace of mind. They say they will contact you as soon as everything is back/they are ready to start the matching process, but with all the best intentions they are a busy clinic and it could take a day or two for them to get in touch. After all, they're not as desperate as we are to get the ball rolling! Which is why I've decided to check in every week by email, just to see if there are any updates. It makes me feel like I'm doing something proactive even though in reality there's nothing else I can do now but wait! So in your case, an email next Friday (when it's been 4 weeks) won't hurt at all. And with any luck they'll end up calling you before then!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*journey* I can just imaging how busy you're with your twins  they're adorable by the way  I bet they're keeping you very busy a bless them 

*minnie* good luck at your app today


----------



## ReeseDL

Attended the Open Evening last night - initial consultation in May.  Trying not to get excited as I know there are so many hurdles before we are even accepted for Egg Sharing let alone get to the IVF.  Just keeping fingers crossed.

Hoping to be a regular on here soon!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi *reecedl* fx'd for your consultation in May  lister are an amazing clinic and from what I gather they do all they can to accept everyone onto their egg sharing scheme 

*minnie* hope all went well today


----------



## ReeseDL

Thanks Hoping2eggshare - We know it is a long and bumpy journey but it feels good to be on the road.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover  had letter today all my results in and letter from gp have been accepted   just waiting for oh Hepb core antibody result as his doc made mistake but that b back by tue/ wed then they will start looking for match   so excited hope I matched before my period around 22nd April. So u should get ur results about next Thursday fingers crossed   they be finding us matches at same time  

Hi everyone hope all well  

Reese welcome and good luck, lister seem lovely u be in good hands


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie hope today went well


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - thank you *so* much for letting me know. So it seems like 3 weeks is the wait time currently then. FC that'll be the same for me and we may be able to be cycle buddies. Exciting!

Surely you can start on the BCPs with your next period even if they haven't officially matched you? That would make more sense than having to wait a whole other month when it might just be a matter of days. Have they hinted that you'll be easy to match? x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Yes did at first apt, today they asked me send a upto date photo of myself as my passport photo very old photo they did say how much i changed when see that at apt plus it was horrid .lol so just emailed one now. Yes we could be cycle buddies that would b great   they said today matching can take between 2days to 2 weeks so hopefully in time for my period anyway, but will ask if not been matched by then. So not long for u now thought u be pleased to know   the waiting around is hard


----------



## Puglover1980

Yes, it's damn hard! All I seem to have been doing since my m/c back in October is waiting for something or other, be it an appointment, test result or whatever. It's time for something to actually happen now! Hearing your news has really cheered me up - I'm really hoping I hear back by the end of next week. Once I know they're looking for a match I'll relax a bit (although I'll obviously be happier once I know I have a match confirmed and treatment has started).

My passport photo is pretty awful, but whose isn't?! I've lost 5 stone since the photo was taken, so I hope they ask me for an updated picture!

Thanks again for the update. Let's keep each other posted. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* great news  you will be matched in no time!!! They had my recipient in mind then once she accepted and handed her info in and I got my official match I was so happy  not long now at all you must be so excited!!!

*puglover* I am hoping that you get good news next week too


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks hoping   yes I very excited just can't wait to get match now hope it don't take to long.how r u ? Bet u can't wait till 11th for ur scan to really get stated


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover I'm sure u will get results next week and matched within no time   as for photo email them a upto date one won't do any harm, 5 stone wow well done that's fab. Mine was just hair much longer and put a little weight on now, but I was very skinny before so think look healthier now. X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* I am sure they will match you quickly  just think when you get that call your recipient who has been waiting ages will be so happy as well makes it all so worth it 

I'm doing good thanks  I can't wait until the 11th I'm just hoping that everything goes okay and I get to start DR that day  I'm so ready to get started!!! After all the time I wasted at the old clinic and lister have pulled through for me they're great


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping,I do worry hope I don't let my recipient down but sure lister know there stuff and b fine. Love the thought helping someone else as well as myself  

So glad it all coming together for u, I'm sure ur scan b fine and will b ready to start DR not long now   hopefully not be to far behind u


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* you won't let your recipient down like you said lister know their stuff  you will do great and they wouldn't accept you if they thought you wouldn't 

I'm so ready to get started I'm excited I've waited a long time to get to this can't wait 

Yep you shouldn't be too far behind me at all


----------



## goingcrazy78

hey ladies how are you all hope things are ok 

stacey how was transfer hun ive been thinking about you  

amy and kazzab hope ur both ok im just extremely tired

hoping how are you getting on  

minnie hope ur having a fab birthday break


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I'm doing good Hun got my scan thurs  how are you getting on

*minnie* happy birthday hope you're having a lovely time 

*stacey* hope all went well with transfer Hun 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi hoping im good just really really tired i think its because im old   got my car back so been driving around all.day  loving it   glad ur well thursday will cone quick my scan is thurs also jist think.u could be down regging come thursday night how exciting not long now


----------



## Char111

Hi Everyone hope you all had a good weekend.

Goingcrazy, hoping not long now till Thursday till our scans. I am a bit scared about mine just hope everything is OK. 

Minnie I hope your appointment on Fridat went OK and you had a good birthday away.

Kazzab how are you feeling now/

Dingle have you got your scan this week? You will have to let me know what that clinics like in hampton wick x Hope your feeling OK

I hope everyone starting treatment or waiting to start treatment that your doing OK.

AFM I have been feeling so sick. I was in bed all day yesterday as I felt so sick was sick once then just felt sick. I have gone off my food but I am trying to eat anyway as I also still feel like I am hungry so just eating crackers and light meals.. Well at least I know its a good sign. x


----------



## dingle123

*Char* - forgot to update you - went on Saturday as we brought the appointment forward. Lovely experience - definately recommend it.


----------



## Char111

Hi Dingle thats great. I am going to book a 8 week and 10 week scan there once I have done my 6 weeks one at Lister on THursday just want to make sure everything is OK. Did you have HCG blood tests done this time round? xx


----------



## Char111

Also Dingle I hope all went well xxx


----------



## dingle123

Char111 said:


> Hi Dingle thats great. I am going to book a 8 week and 10 week scan there once I have done my 6 weeks one at Lister on THursday just want to make sure everything is OK. Did you have HCG blood tests done this time round? xx


I did - at the lister and at the EPU xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies

Hoping2eggshare- You must be starting soon , is it Thursday?
Char- How are you? how exciting, not long for your scan now, it it Thursday too??
Goingcrazy- how are you hon, not long for your scan too
Kazzab- Hope all is well

Everyone else i missed, hope all is well

AFM, not very good news, I found out on Friday that my blood test came back abnormal. So I have to decide between IVIG or steroids.  The test show that IVIG works the best with my body reduces the killer cells by 100%. I'm dissapointed as I never went with my instict to do these immunology test before the first IVF attempt ( Moral of the story, always go with your instict)
The drug is a fortune. I'm just waiting for my AF and then scans will start  before a natural FET with our one an only blastocyst.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I am sorry to hear that your tests came back abnormal. I would just think that if you hadn't of done that first ivf you prob wouldn't of known. What is IVIG? At least you know now what caused it to fail first time and the 2nd time with all the extra help you will get pregnant. as hard as it is stay positive hun x Did they say what has caused the abnormal blood test? x


----------



## Minnie2

HI Char- I wish i went with  my instict  and not let anyone else make a decision. The standard protocal is not to allow immunes test until 3 failed cycles..By then it would the cost of ivfs would have been over £20k. We asked for one to be done after the first fail.  IVIG is a product with blood donor proteins (from 30 donors). I wasn't comfortable with it as I'm worried about potential viral diseases but it's all been screened and this seems to work best with my blood to reduce the killer cells. Some people just have hiher killer cells in their body and will treat the embryo as a foreign object, thus killing it off. I think maybe more commonly with people with endometriosis.
How are you feeling now? any morning sickness? x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- do you have the ivf nurses email address? Thanks a mill


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie yes I have the email I emailed this moening and got a email back a few hours later the email is - [email protected]

This is the email I use and all the ivf nurses see if as a differnet nurse emails me back all the time.

Yeah I have been feeling sick not been sick yet but just feel so sick all day.

That is so bad not doin immiune tests till fater 3 failed IVfs as like you say will cost so much. I am glad you got your tests done. x


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks Char. I hope you feel better soon but it's probably morning sickness, try and rest and relax...thanks for the email add-appreciated xx


----------



## sugarsweet

paper work all received just waiting for one more nurse to sign then matching starts for me hope it's not to long of wait all though done this before I'm so nervous hope every one is well and all the ladies with baby bumps are well apart from the dreaded morning sickness xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie I so sorry to hear that. Hope u ok  

Sugarsweet that's good not long now  

Char ur morning sickness sounds bad but is good sign alls ok, not long till scan   excited to know if have twins in there  

Hoping hope u ok? Few more sleeps and it be ur scan then things really get started for u  

Puglover any updates? If not sure only be few more days


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hey ladies I'm worrying I've got a cyst :/ keep getting a sharpish pain near my ovaries  so I'm hoping I haven't... Fx'd !!! 
I've no sore boobs off the pill either :/

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun I hope that I can start thurs  you must love having you car back on the road  bet you're excited for thurs 

*char* sick sounds like a good symptom I can't wait for you to have your scan thurs 

*minnie* hoping to start DR on thurs depending on my scan fx'd  I have everything crossed for you that this next cycle is your cycle  I'm sorry your results come back abnormal Hun   

*sugarsweet* fx'd that you get your match ASAP I'm sure you will lister are quick at the matching process 

*wanna b mum* I'm doing good thanks just hoping my scan goes okay  how's things going with you


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey Wanna b mum - I'm hoping that I will have heard something by the end of this week. I plan to check in again on Friday. If you got your letter three weeks to the day your blood was taken, in theory I should get a letter on Thursday, although I realise there's no guarantee of that.

I will let you know as soon as I hear anything. I'm really hoping we can cycle together. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* fx'd that you get your results back ASAP so that you can get going


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover I sure u will get them by thurs   and fx'd get my oh result back wed and we both be getting matched, yes it would b fab to cycle together   

Hoping I good thanks all my results back just waiting for one result for oh should b back tomorrow or wed, then they start looking for a match   can't wait to get started. Hope ur scan goes ok and no cyst x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* thanks Hun I hope that theirs no cysts!!! Fx'd your oh results are back weds  you will be matched and ready to go before you know it


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies hope your all ok  

hoping dont worry too much about cysts if there is any i dont think it will hold you up they will just drain them if need be so fingers crossed to start meds thurs  

char how you feeling im as siack as a pig all the time not really being sick only once or twice but feeling sick constantly and awake all night really hot with heart burn but guess i need think it has be a good sign i cant wait till thursday but at the same time im terrified  

kazzab how are you feeling hun  

stacey hope your ok pupo lady   

minnie fingers crossed for your fet bfp this time    

wannab puglover sugersweet glad things are starting to move now  

dingle glad all was well with your scan  

anyone else ive missed i hope all is well


----------



## Char111

HI Goingcrazy yeah like you have been feeling sick and also have a bit or a cold. have also not been able to sleep.

I am getting worried now about my scan Thursday. I am so worried there will be something wrong like a empty sac or no heartbeat. I am trying to think positive but just can't help these thoughts sometimes x
Have you had any more symtoms ? I have had some cramps also and my boobs also hurt still.

x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you hopeing2eggshare, going crazy78 and ladies I have not put down just getting to no name's again as new people from last year x
I have just spoke again to nurses and the nurses have signed paper work they are fast I only spoke to them yesterday just need Docter to sign the gp letter and all go 
HOPEING2EGGSHARE  they have told me there are a few waiting for mixed eggs now so hopefully not long all in all 18 people waiting so all that are we're iam not long for us now ) xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i keep thinking the same just wish i knew what was going on inside no symptoms really apart from feeling tired and sick my boobs dont hurt atall i keep getting the odd cramps and twinges im sure thats pogestrone though and the fact im still stuggling with the toilet im just hungry all the time but feel so sick i dont want to eat and yet im having to eat because its the only thing that stops me being sick such a weird feeling i keep geting dizzy spells aswell but im not sure if thats through lack of sleep or the steriods im on just want to know now that theres a heartbeat i maybe able to relax a bit then cant wait hear if your having one or two  

sugersweet great news im sure it wont be long now and you will be matched and pupo before you know it


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy yeah I feel like you just want to know. I think tomorrow will go so slow for us. I was excited till i stupidly read up on Blighted Ovum which is where there is a sac but no baby or heartbeat. And you still get all pregnancy symptoms and your hcg is still high so I now scared. I am staying off google or I will just get more scared. I was going to buy a doopler but then I thought if I can't find a heatbeat I will just get upset. i know everything is prob fine as I have no bleeding or really strong abdominal pains but I just can't stop worrying. I think once this scan is over I will be so happy. x

Sugersweet hope that you get matched soon xx

Hoping2eggshare good luck also for your scan. I hope that you don't have a cyst. xx It could just be a side effect of the pill x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Just done my goodwill message my hand KILLS I used up the whole space and I hope that it sounds okay... I don't a couple of mistakes though!!!

Anyhow...

*sugarsweet* thanks great news!!! Fx'd your doc signs ASAP!!! You won't be far behind me  great news they've a lot of mixed recipients waiting  what is your mix

*goingcrazy* thanks the pain has stopped so hoping if there is a cyst that the bcp's got rid of it fx'd!!! I'm nervous something will be wrong!!!
Not long until your scan and hopefully after that you can relax a bit Hun   
Your symptoms sound good 

*char* your scan as well  can't wait to find out I you have twins or a singleton  I hope that the scan also helps you to relax afterwards  must be nerve wracking but you have all the symptoms of pregnancy Hun


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies 

Char- All the best for your scan..I bet you have twinnies..dont read too much on google..i'm sure you baby willl be fine and growing well.. I know it's hard to think of the worst..
Goingcrazy- Is it the steroids giving you the night sweats and etc? When do you get to reduce the dosage? Can't wait to hear yr news too, not long
Hoping2eggshare- Not long to go, good luck for yr scan on Thursday
Wanna b mum- Hope all is well with you too

Anyone i miss ..hope you're all well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie im not sure it can be a side affect of the steriods it coukd also be pregnancy related i can start to come off the steriods at 12weeks so 5and a half weeks of meds left cant wait to be off them  

char ive read about that to and its what im worried about today is going so slow tomoz i have to work so im hoping that will pass the time im glad my scan is first thing thursday morn  

hoping im glad the pains gone im sure everything will be good to go thurs


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you ladies x
HOPEING2EGGSHARE my race is 1/2 Caribbean 1/2 
white x
Just want to get started now before the summer x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thank you for that I know I need to stay off google and I will but hard not to think the worse. How are you? 

Goingcrazy what we like I am going to stay off google now. lets think positive. And I am sure Lister know there stuff and I think the cyclogest help. So I am sure our babies are doing well. You have had 2 healthy pregnancy which has given you 2 healthy children so I am sure that this baby inside you is also healthy. I think as this is my first one I am just don't know what to expect and I am so scared. I just want today over then tomorrow to go quick. x My scan is 10.30 I think you said yours was at 8.30 so at least you will be done nice and early and can relax for the rest of the day. I am feeling all the pregnancy symptoms and my blood tests have all been high so i am just going to try and relax and go with that as hard as that is  x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* the same race as me  they did say they get mixed race ladies all the time, but at the time I was looking they'd probably just matched them all, but luckily a couple of full Caribbean ladies wanted me  brilliant that they have loads of people to match you with 

I'm sure you will be starting in no time 

*minnie* thank you  how are you doing 

*goingcrazy* thanks I hope so  I hope that tomorrow speeds up for you Hun  

*char* I hope time speeds up for you aswell I wish I could fast forward time for you


----------



## Puglover1980

There are actually currently about 100 women on the waiting list - those 18 are the ones who are totally ready to go at this moment in time. So those of us that are waiting shouldn't have too long to wait for a match!

Hi to everyone - hope you're all ok.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hey puglover that's good to know, how u? I really hope oh result in tomorrow. Ur results in couple days I sure how exciting  

Hi everyone else.

Char try not to worry I sure all be fine   empty sac rare best thing to do is stop reading.

Minnie I fine thank you still waiting but not long now I hope. How are u doing?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* I think sugarsweet was on about the mixed race ladies on the waiting list but I could be wrong? Hopefully you hear back this week 

Great news you will all have matches quickly 

*wanna b mum* how are you doing


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping I good thanks just hope oh last result in tomorrow so they can start finding me a match, how u? I see u have just done ur goodwill message I still need to do mine it's hard isn't it, think its knowing where to start .lol


----------



## Char111

Hi Wanna b mum thank you I know I am not going on google again. I am just a a bit worried. I hope your well. Any updats on a match yet? xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Char really don't think u need to worry morning sickness a good sign and I have a good feeling all be fine   I ban u from google lol. Can't wait for ur scan update thurs   I no news not long now tho


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* I wrote notes a while ago and just put it off, so I thought today it needs to be done as I've got to give all the paper work in on my scan on thurs... It's hard but I wrote quite a lot  if you need a hand just ask 
I'm good thanks, anxious about thurs though...

Fx'd your ohs results are in tomorrow so you can get your match


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping thank u that's very kind might take u up on that if I get stuck. Thursday be fine try not to worry although easier said than done. didn't u say pain has stopped? If so sure there b no cyst and someone said they just drain it if so. So shouldn't hold u up


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* yes pain has gone now well I haven't noticed it... I have heard that people are put on bcps to get rid of cysts so if I did have one then hopefully it has gone... I'm jus hoping that I have been over paranoid!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping if pain gone would say its a good sign, I shall keep my fx'd for ur scan thurs


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i can imagine how worrying it is being ur first pregnacy im nervus enough and its my 3rd yes ive had 2 healthy babies but terrible pregnancies with both and i nearly lost my last baby and my own life plus ive had loses so i guess thats why im so worried this time plus i think ivf makes you worry so much more any way for sone reason ive not googled anything i have to say apart from pictures of what the baby should look like now because its fascinating   im sure we will both be fine and have healthy babies im sure urs is going to be perfect and i suspect two with how good ur levels have been it isnt going stop us worrying though is it untill thursday is over   we will be crazy by the end of the pregnancy    


thanks hoping tomoz should go quite quick as i lot of driving to.do for work net i wont sleep.tomoz night though   you probebly wont either with the antisipation of moving to the next stage


----------



## sugarsweet

Sorry for the confusion PUGLOVER but I was talking about people waiting for mixed donors ! 
HOPEING2EGGSHARE yes hopefully will not be to far behind you I don't have to take the pill this time as I get migraine's so not sure how treatment ect go's this time x


----------



## Puglover1980

Ah, we'll that's great that there are so many mixed-race recipients! And good to know that there are so many recipients in general!


----------



## sugarsweet

It is great news reading back on post we could be cycle buddies  x


----------



## ReeseDL

Good to hear that there is a lot of people waiting for an egg match.  We are both white.  Initial appointment on 7th May.  Just hope they accept us and the match us.

Think we may have to go the PESA route though too.  So many hurdles to get over before we even begin.  Trying to be positive. 

So good to hear of so many happy stories on here.  Time going slowly for me so can't imagine how it is for others.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* thanks  I hope that your ohs results are back in today? 

*goingcrazy* I probs won't sleep much either you're right! Fx'd that today flys by for you  can't wait to hear about your scan 

*sugarsweet* I'm sure someone else didn't take the pill? Might have been goingcrazy?- although I might be wrong.... I too get migraines but I told them they're very rare nowadays... Are your cycles regular? If so your recipient might take bcps and sync her cycle to your natural cycle? I'm not sure...

*ResseDL* gl for the 7th I be you're very excited  I was!!! What is the PESA route

Hope everyone is well *minnie, char, puglover and anyone else I missed *


----------



## sugarsweet

Yes very I'm every 28 days give or take a day x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping,char,goingcrazy just want to wish u all good luck for ur scans tomorrow   

Hi everyone else, hope u all well 

No news for me,my oh results was not back today   hopefully tomorrow fx'd


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum * thanks   I hope that your oh results are back by the end of the week 

*sugarsweet* I'm sure that they will probably just sync the recipients cycle to yours


----------



## Char111

Thank you wanna b mum feeling a bit scared but excited also I doubt I will sleep tonight.

Good luck goingcrazy I hope that you have kept busy today and I can't wait to hear your good news

  hoping2eggshare good luck for the pill scan. I have no doubt you will be starting the nasal spray and getting all your medecines tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

* Wanna b mum* - how annoying that your OH's results aren't back yet. I'm still waiting too! Three weeks exactly tomorrow so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll hear by the end of the week, although I know that it could easily be a couple more weeks (although it seems that everyone's genetic results seem to come back in 3 weeks - just my luck that mine will take the full 4-6!)

I've filled in all my forms, even the tricky Donor Information form. It took me a long time but I'm pleased with what I've written. Hopefully I'll get to hand them all in soon.

Good luck to the ladies having scans tomorrow and HI to everyone else. x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks I hope they are to. Try not to worry to much char I sure all be fine looking forward to ur update tomorrow to know if having twins   

Puglover if not heard by fri def give them a call I think they be in   I not filled donor form in yet must make a start soon, it's knowing how to start it I have problem with once I started sure it will start to flow, well I hope.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun I hope so I've everything crossed that we get the go ahead  I will be thinking of you tomorrow I cannot wait for your update   can't wait to find out if you're carrying me or two babies 

*gongcrazy* can't wait for your update tomorrow either  

*puglover* I hope that you get all your results back real soon  I done my forms yesterday as I have to hand them in tomorrow (I did write notes before though) very hard to fill in but so glad we can do them... Mine ended up filling the whole space I was surprised!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

I know - I found I had a lot to say, especially in the personal description. Luckily I typed my form rather than hand wrote it, which was better for me. I can't write in a straight line very well!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* yours sounds different from mine? Mines got "reason for donating" and "goodwill message" and it says to write in black ink in capital letters... Weird... Hope they've given me the right form!!! Mines not straight lines 
I had loads to say once I got started I'm glad it wasn't a short message and I'm sure that I've answered some of the questions that they might have...


----------



## Puglover1980

It's the Donor Information form. There's the reason for donating, goodwill message and personal description. You can download it from the HFEA website and that way you can type your responses instead of having to handwrite them. It's definitely the same one that they gave me at the clinic. It doesn't have lines on it - I just meant that if I'd had to handwrite it mine wouldn't have been very neat!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I meant I haven't wrote in straight lines... I didn't notice the page on the back is different   I just looked, doesn't matter anyway as it makes sense as that is where I wrote about myself and things so that was lucky


----------



## Tasha1979

Hello girls thought I'd join on the bandwagon after reading the best part of 400 odd pages the last couple of weeks  

I'm doing egg share at the lister. Had initial consultation in feb, did bloods, all ok, got matched in a day and started the pill and then started my down regs a week and half later. I'm now day 3 of stimming. Cannot believe how quick it's gone!!! Yikes!!

I have followed some of you and am so pleased with some of your outcomes!! Just want to thank you for lots of advice I've found on here  

This is my first and hopefully last round of IVF. I have 3 boys and me and hubby wanted more but his VR didn't work so hot!! 

Well as you can see now and in future posts I'm a bit of a waffler lol so I apologise in advance!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* hi welcome to the thread  is this your first IVF Things started very quickly for you  I'm hopefully DR tomorrow and stopping my pill fx'd so you will be abit ahead of me... Wishing you all the luck can't wait to follow your cycle 

*has anyone heard from stacey*


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi ya hoping yeah my first. It went ever so quick!! And still is lol. 

The day I went for the pill scan they told me to start DR that day so fx for you!! You'll be stimming in no time!!

I have my scan Friday. I'm nervous as anything as I'm not having any symptoms other than some mood swings which is pretty normal for me


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* yeh meant to start DR tomorrow IF everything looks okay, I'm so worried ill have a cyst or something... Then I'm estimated to start stimming next thurs...

I'm glad that things are still going quickly for you 
Im sure your scan will show them follicles growing  what dose are you on? Are you using menopur


----------



## Tasha1979

I'm on 225 IU menopur and down to 1 sniff twice a day. Seems a weird way of doing it if you ask me but I suppose they know what they are doing. The injections are cool by the way. Stings a bit when the meds go on but the needle is great pmsl. 

Hope everything goes to plan tomorrow for you!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies thanks for the luck been non stop all day exhausted now  hoping to sleep bet i wont though  

char best of luck meet you on here tomoz evening to swop pics     bet you have 2 little beans best of luck hun hope you get some sleep  

hoping fingers crossed for pill scan tomoz and down regs  

wanna b fingers crossed for results tomoz for ur oh  

sugersweet i couldnt have the pill i was synced easy though nps atall  

tasha welcome hun and best of luck  

ive spoke to stacey ladies shes doing well im sure she will update soon  

minnie fingers crossed for fet hun  

hi to anyone ive missed im half asleep


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* I've done menopur on 3 cycles so I a pro at Injections  but thanks anyway  I think I'll be on a lower dose of menopur I think cause of my AMH but ill find out for sure tomorrow  thanks Ill update how I get on 

*goingcrazy* glad she's doing okay  hope she has some good news to share fx'd!!!! Aw bless try and get some sleep Hun I'm looking forward to your update tomorrow I really am


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping i hope so to  early days still yet i think im sure she will be on soon though    off to bed now to roll around and huff and puff all night   will update tomoz best of luck hun its all about to get exciting


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping oops I should read properly!! 

Just a quickie. I keep spotting. Is this normal?? It's nothing major but Monday was bright red and today it's brown streaks Sorry if tmi


----------



## Kazzab25

Good luck for the scans today girls!!! Looking forward to hearing your results!!

Hoping - good luck with scan and down regs! Your finally getting going! 

Minnie - so glad you have the answers and gonna do nk stuff!! Good feeling this will be your cycle!! 

Tasha I would speak to the nurse, I never spotted during stims so I'm not sure. 

Hi to all you lovely ladies 

AFM I'm 7+5 today still no major symptoms, tired, sore boobs and hungry that is all cramps almost gone completely! Now I'm worried for my 10 week scan!! Really hope all is ok!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy & char* can't wait to hear all about your scans today 

*tasha* I'm not sure about the spotting I would give them a ring just to be sure like kazza said...

*kazza* thanks  7.5 weeks wow time is going quickly!!! Does it feel quick to you Your symptoms def sound like pregnancy symptoms  I think when I finally get there ill be constantly worrying too I think it's normal especially when you've had a long journey to get your bfp


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies im back from my scan at my local epu a little down hearted as i have to return in 2 weeks due to them only being able to see the sack and yolk sac which they said is measuring about 5 and a half weeks they said they arnt worried im a little worried though as im 6 weeks 6 days now but that is going from last bleed if i go from egg collection its just 5 weeks tomoz so i guess what they can see is ok we now have a long two weeks untill next scan on the 25th and pray they see a baby then and a heart beat


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Hi hon, does that mean , it's just a few days behind? Don't worry maybe it's normal and they are used to seeing this kind of things. Do they usually see a heart beat at 6 weeks? 2 weeks will fly by hon. My fingers are crossed for you and everything will be ok. You deserve it x

Hoping2eggshare- Good luck with your scan today, can't wait to hear about it...x

Char- Hon, how was yr scan? was it twinnies...?? x

Kazzab- thank hon...im just waiting for AF to arrive and go through a natural FET. Fingers crossed. Have you got another scan booked yet?

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Going crazy - sorry to hear that. It happened to another girl on here called Sarah where it was measuring quite behind too


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie its measuring about a week and 3 days behind not sure if its badcor not i think it can happen though and still lead to a healthy baby they said not to worry bit its hard not to when i know my exact dates with it being ivf im sure ive read on here before tjough of other ladies not being at the date they should be etc so we will hang in there just praying its not blighted ovum they can usually detect a heart beat at around 6.5weks but not always today for us there was no visable baby yet


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies sorry I've been AWOL past few days

I did a cheapy test stick yesterday afternoon (4dp5dt)
It was bfn i know it's early but thought maybe something would have shown  
Lots of a cramps and feeling emotional so not feeling too positive right now.
Sorry for the moan  

Hope Everyone is ok xx

Goingcrazy hope your next scan reassures you more darling 

How nerve wracking but I'm sure everything is ok xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab thank you for your message don't worry to much about symtoms some women are just lucky to have no symptoms.

Minnie how are you when is your FET?

Hoping2eggshare good luck for the scan today.

Goingcrazy I am so sorry to hear about your scan but don't get down yet. Yet the lady at Lister said to me if there was just a sac it would be fine as its still very early stages in the pregnancy and said it can be quite common. So stay strong hun  

AFM I have twins 2 heartbeats seen. I was so scared and my legs were shaking I felt so sick also. I am just glad thats done. have another scan at 9 weeks 3 days on the 2nd. 

Goingcrazy Please stay strong like the scan lady said at Lister cat lady lol its very common and this can happen at this stage but in 2 weeks time a baby could be there xx


----------



## Char111

Staceyemma I did the same 4dp5dt and got BFN and got so upset but a few days later had a very faint line so test again in 2 days and now you know the trigger shot is out of you. And I am having twins so should of shown early but 4 days was negative x


----------



## Char111

Also staceyemma buy a first respone test a bit expensive but that was the one that picked up my faint line xxx They are really good at getting your BFP early x Did you 1 or 2 embies transferred ? x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks Hun  how are you doing

*char* CONGRATULATIONS  so happy for you to be having two babies 

*goingcrazy* sorry to hear the scan didn't go as expected today Hun  if they said not to worry that must mean its more common than you think, plus ladies on here have seen this happen before. I'm praying for you that when you go in two weeks there will be a healthy baby Hun  

*stacey* you're not out yet Hun its still very early   I hope in a couple of days there's a nice line 
Like char said at least the trigger is out your system


----------



## goingcrazy78

char fab news hun so happy for you told you it would be twins  

amy , stacey ,char thanks ladies trying not be too concerned it didnt happen with my son and when i went back after 2 weeks all was well it just concerns me because its ivf so i know the dates are right but i guess if we go from egg collection its only 5 weeks tomoz and the sack is measuring 5 n half weeks nice and round and in position so just hoping and praying its just a little behind they did say it depends on positioning and everything to how much they can see and how early so will keep praying its going to be a long two weeks


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping thanks hun i think it does happen could see a little smudge in the sack whick was the yolk so will keep hoping have you had your scan yet


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I am praying for you   
Nope my app is at 2 so on my phone on the way there


----------



## staceyemma

Char I had only one blast in. I have ordered first response tests so I will test again on the weekend.congrats on your twins!  

Thanks hoping Darling xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

goodluck hoping  

stacey hope your feeling a bit better fingers crossed for the weekend


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun 

*stacey* I've everything crossed for the weekend for you


----------



## goingcrazy78

emailed lister regarding my scan result they said it sounds fine and just update them.in two weeks so i feel a little better that they said its fine its still going to be a long two weeks not knowing but atleast i know it  is normal in some ladies


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy yes thats what they told me cos I was worried about a empty sac and I was told that can be quite normal. They told me they are more worried incase its a ectopic x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Congrats hon!! Twinnies!! How exciting..so happy for you 

Goingcrazy- hon, i know it's difficult , it's only slightly behind..In 2 weeks you could see the little one grow more...xx

Hoping2eggshare- let us know how yr scan goes hon x

Staceyemma- It's a bit early to test,  don't feel down yet hon x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Stacey* - deffo too early to test. I've *never* heard of a positive at 4dp5dt. Keep us posted.


----------



## goingcrazy78

char and minnie thanks ladies trying so hard to be positive think its just down hearting when wecr back to waiting not knowing but measuring 5 and a half weeks instead of nearly 7 terrifies me but i have to remember thats ftom lmp and if i actually go from egg collection its 4wks 6 days and i guess every lady and every pregnancies doffers so i could go in two weeks and tjings have shot back to right on date  wish i could climb inside myself and find out for sure


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Scan was fine  I start nasal spray tonight  
Took my last bcp today so will wait for af and then start my stims next week sometime 

Got all my meds it all feels so real now :happydance:

*minnie* how are you doing Hun

*goingcrazy*  lister know their stuff so I hope you feel a tiny but better  I've everything crossed for you 

*hi to anyone I missed I'm on my phone sorry*


----------



## Kazzab25

Goingcrazy sorry to hear your down, but I have heard loads of people have been in your position and went back 2 weeks later and baby was there! Chin up! 

Char congratulations on twins!! New it  would be!!! How do you feel about it! ? Happy bit worried! 

Hoping great news on scan how long will you dr for?


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thats great news about the scan and you will starting nasal spray tonight. This is where is goes quick now. x BFP soon hun xx

Kazzab not sure if your pick this message up but did Lister let you listen to your twins heartbeat? I didn't hear it just saw it beating nice and fast. 
feels like ages till my next scan. When is your next scan again?

Puglover1980 how are you? Any news on when you will be matched xx


----------



## Char111

Oh Hi kazzab just wrote to you about heartbeat. I am worried my hubby is more excited wanted to go buy something for the twins I was like NO WAY its to early men have no idea lol but I don't want to get too excited till my next scan. But happy I am happy its Twins. I just think there a higher risk but we are both younge and healthy x


----------



## Char111

Minnie thank you hun xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- fab news! Happy sniffing tonight 
I'm also waiting for my AF now before my natural fet cycle

Char- you must be relieved to some extent 

Going crazy- chin up hon, 2 weeks will fly by xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* not sure stopped bcps today, she told me to do 2sniffs twice a day... I have a scan on 22nd so guess will find out then

Hope you're okay

*char* think the message you wrote to goingcrazy was for me I hope things go quick and praying I get my bfp I really am... 

Did they try talking you out of two embies? If I am lucky enough to get two then I want two 

*minnie* that's good news then we could be close with transfer dates fx'd!!!!

*ladies what tips do you all have for me And about this protein stuff also Any tips appreciated please *


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - still no news  I'm getting so impatient now, which is silly as it's only been 3 weeks and they say it can take 4-6. It's just difficult when everyone on this thread seemed to get their results back faster than that. I'm hopeful I hear something in the next few days. I don't want to keep checking with the clinic every day - they'll get sick of me! Congrats on the scan. I remember being scared witless when they told me it was twins, although I'd felt so tired and sick I had my suspicions. I figured that it was going to be twins for you 

Hope everyone else is ok. I'll try not to annoy you too much with my impatience!


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare sorry hun I am shattered today so thats why getting names wrong lol
Yes tey really tried talking us out of having 2 embies transferred but hubby and I had set our minds on 2 and cos we had 4 good embies we know that we wanted to freeze 2 and transfer 2. I guess it depends on how many embies you get the quality I have no doubt you will lots of eggs as your amh is high like mine so you are bound to get to blasts.
This is the exciting bit now once you start treatment xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Puglover I remember feeling the same I even at once point was going to just go to another clinic (glad I didn't) But what took ages for me was me match well it didn't really just felt like ages 2 weeks I think. My resulys took 3-4 weeks to all come back. i know it feels like ages but once yopu start and get that BFP its all worth it so hang on in there.

Did you have a early scan at 6 weeks with the twins you was having? Do you remeber what they measured? x


----------



## Char111

Also hoping it is your choice regarding how many embies you want transfed but the doctors will try and talk you out of it but stay strong and go with what you want x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping grwat news i knew ud be ready wooo hooo ull be pupo before you know it  

char men hey the excitement runs away with them i dont blame ur hubby though its such amazing news im not surprised he wants to buy something maybe u could let him get sumit small like two little bibs maybe settle his excitement as for heartbeat hin i dont think thy can actually pick up the sound yet just the flashing im not certain though  

kazzab thanks hun im sure ive heard of it on here quite abit and im trying to look at it as well atleast its nit behind egg collection dates its still in front of that so that gives me hope, hope you are well 

minnie i hope af arrives soon so u can start fet


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - I had the scan just before 9 weeks and they measured exactly as expected, although one was a day behind the other, presumably because the two eggs were released a day apart.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Char that's fab news congratulations ad feeling was twins  

Hoping That's good all go for u now  

Goingcrazy I sure all will be fine like they said common so keep chin up  

Puglover did u get my reply?. 

Minnie how are u?. So are u doing natural fet no immune drugs, wish u lots of luck   

Stacey like the others said is to early so tr y not worry not over yet   

Hi everyone else I missed.

My oh result is back but doc not checked it yet as was busy so shall collect it tomorrow and fax straight across   hope its not to long to wait to get matched


----------



## Char111

hi pouglover mine today where measuring well over 5mm nearly 6mm and both the same size. Just hope they both carry on growing well x Honesly though its seems ages now but once your matched it will go quick. I think results are normally back by 4 weeks so give it another week x


----------



## Char111

Hi Wanna b mum thats great all your results are back. a match can take a few days or a few weeks but sounds like Lister have a lot of women waiting to be matched so not long now xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks I will stand my ground then, I knew you stood your ground but couldn't remember what they were like so thanks Hun 

I'm so happy you have twins I had a feeling you would  have you been looking online at things you will buy yet? I do it sometimes sad I know 

*puglover* waiting is so hard so we all understand your frustration  I have everything crossed your results come back ASAP!!!! 
Like char said- from matching it all goes very quickly you will be started real soon 

*goingcrazy* it's going to go fast now I think of your cycle and chars and Minnie's etc eeeeeeeek!!! I'm excited yet so scared!!!

*wanna b mum* brilliant news  you will be matched in no time 

*char and goingcrazy*I've read to up protein- what did you eat/drink etc


----------



## Char111

Hoping get some qo10 it really helped me and I ate 2 orgainic eggs a day I hate eggs now lol also at dinner would have less carbs and have 2 chicken breats or 2 pieces of fish or some steak. I also had acupuncture during treatment and took a preggie care miti vit. start the protien now as it will amke a big differnce x


----------



## Char111

Hoping I also made my hubby take vitamins qo10, maca and a preggie miti vit for men even though he is fine but his sperm increased a lot so i think that helped also and my embies they said were text book quality and really good quality x. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* Ill get some coq10 tomorrow thank you  I will do eggs and up my meat/fish intake and lessen the carbs then thanks 
I've got pregnacare conception vits I've been using them all along anyway 

How often did you do acupuncture I might do a couple of sessions...

My oh takes- wellman onception, 1000mg vit c, extra zinc and larginine, I will share my coq10 with him then 

So fluid- I'm to drink loads of water and milk

Thank you so much


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping I had never had acupuncture before but someone recommed it to so I thought i'd give it ago. I did it twice a weeks all the way through my treatment. I have stopped it now though x

I drank 2-3 liters of water a day I didn't drink milk just had it with my cereal in the morning x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi char no I didn't hear the hearts beat, I don't think u can pick it up till 10-12 weeks. I've bought a Doppler online from eBay in preparation!! My scan is 26 April at a different hospital as its cheaper. Ill be 9 weeks six days. It's dragging like mad!!! When will yours be? 

We have agreed not to buy anything until after that scan!! But just think we need double of everything!! Double pram and double car seats!!! Madness!

Hoping all I can say is drink loads! I just carried in like normal! 

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Char111

Hi kazzab oh thats Ok then i was worried as I thought you could hear a hb at 6 weeks. My next scan is when I am 9 weeks 3 days I am it at Kingston a cinic there but I am tempted to have a scan at 8 weeks and I am not sure I can wait 3 weeks. 

I am going to buy a doopler also but not till after my scan as I know if I can't hear a HB I will panic. Yeah I have said to hubby that we can a few bits after my 12 week scan. I know having twins will cost a lot.. We are going to rent out our house in London and move to kent where all my family live I will need a lot of help I think.  But Kent is a lot heaper than London as we will be stuggling in London.. 
I have stopped feeling so sick now but have just gone off my food but I am trying to eat though. Hope your feeling OK. Are you still testing? x


----------



## Kazzab25

We are in chislehurst Kent, where will you move to? 

I really wanted one at 8 weeks but I'm going to try and hold out as we have alot to pay for now!!  I tested today first time since before last scan, I felt I needed to!! Are you? 

We have lots of family all round us too so we are lucky!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* thanks for the tip on drinking loads 

*char* I might try acupuncture once a week through treatment I think 

*kazza and char* shopping for twins must be expensive yet so cute


----------



## Char111

We are moving to Whitsatble thats where my mum and sisters live and my sister is pregnant also a week behind me so will be good to go through preganncy with her. we are moving back ina few months so will have to sort a new mid wife out ect... x I will test once a week I just been to reasure myself or i will go mad lol xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping i drank 2 litres of water a day plus a protein drink such as build up mixed with milk and i ate boiled eggs and nutts i also had hubby taking q10 , cod liver oil omega 3 and green tea capsules it all seemed to help as my egg quality was better hubbys sperm dramatically improved we were at risk of icsis but we ended up with 100% naturel fertilisation and exellent quality embreyos so all payed off for us best of luck hun  

kazzab and char arrange baby showers see what lovely gifts you get to ease the buying for two   dont forget join online baby groups with mothercare boots asda tesco etc for freebies and money off vouchers it all adds up ive not tested since atall im sitting here thinking about hcg test while im waiting these 2 weeks but then i think nah ill just drive myself even more mad than iam now so i just need hang in there for two weeks im sure both your next scans will come quick and babies will be growing well  

wanna b thanks hun


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* ohs been on vits for months, I know it takes a few months or at least 6 weeks to replenish so I will just leave him on the vits he is on as adding different ones won't change anything for him in time now... He's n a load of vits anyway bless him  We are on the verge of ICSI too they said depends on the sample that day...
That's great your ohs SA improved and was 100% fertilisation 

Ill get going with the water and I will look at the build up drink- where did you get it from? Are you on about the nestle ones? what flavour did you find best? Sorry for the 101!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping yes the nestle ones i only liked the chocolate one you can get them from most supermarkets now or chemists thy are full of vitamins so good for you, im sure your oh sperm will be ok the vits really do seem.to work and im sure uve got him loaded up


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks Hun for the all the info you and char have been stars


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- how was your first sniff? When so you start injections?
Hope you don't get headaches with the nasal spray but drink loads of water, it helps

Wannabmum- I'm sure you will get matched soon. My fet is with immune drugs yes, I've decided ivig, not overly comfortable but this seems to work best to bring my nk cells down. Steroids and intraplids don't do much

Kazzab/char- it's nice you both already planning! Shopping will be fun

Goingcrazy- hope its all well with you too hon x

Puglover- hope all is well with you too


Anyone else I missed,hope all is well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* hey  the sniff was fine, felt it trickling down the back of my throat so guessing I done it right  feels like I'm actually starting now 
I'm scheduled to start injections next thurs based on af taking 4 days to come... She didn't tell me when to start them if af comes early though...

Thanks for the tip about the water  ill make sure to keep hydrated 

What's ivig And what's your schedule like? As in when would transfer be


----------



## staceyemma

Can't sleep  
Felt sick and dizzy all day my tummy has gone bloated again I think ohss is returning...
Great  


Hoping- the chocolate nestle build up are by far the best I agree. Complain ones test weird


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey thats how i went the day before i got my faint bfp it could be positive sign hun as some ladies get a temp rise which knocks them sick and dizzy etc when implantation takes place so dont panic it could be good ive been like it on and off every night since and im still bloated most days but the constipation doesnt help that one    

hoping glad the sniff went ok time will fly now 

minnie im not too bad hun struggling to stay positive about all this think after all these yrs ive had enough now if this doesnt work out dont think i can emotionaly take anymore


----------



## staceyemma

I feel like  
I thought it was constipation but after I went.. My belly is still big  
Its exactly how I felt after egg collection but with nausea too. I did go really hot too yesterday  
I hope this is because of pregnancy and not a bug. 
What can I do to feel better? I feel so bloated and fat and sicky


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya, just keep drinking!! That's the only advice I can offer Hun,  When will you test? 
I must have missed you post, what grade embies did you have and how many put back?


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey kazzabs right just keep up the fluids oh and for me eating something small and often is helping plus ive a fan stuck on me at night im so hot my belly  doesnt ease after going either  but im sure the bloatong is cyclogest and gestone my belly starts feeling heavy and yuck when my next dose is due now  bloody horrid  bet its sticky yuckiness though


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Kazza I had one 4bb blast in xxxx
Did you feel any of this? Too scared to test xxxx I'm 6dp5dt today xxxx

Goingcrazy my butt is getting sore from gestone  
Hope and pray this is a good sign   I can dream


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya to be fair I never really had symptoms and still don't, I did have loads of cramping though, possible due to cyclogest or possibly the uterus stretching I dont no!! I tested 4dp5dt and got the faintest of lines!! Then at 5dp there was a definite line, but I do have twins so i think that makes a difference!!! I'm a test freak so do what's right for you x


----------



## Kazzab25

4bb us great by the way x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* thanks, When will you test again Hope you feel better soon 

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun I hope so can't wait to be PUPO!!! Hope you're feeling okay today


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Hon, try to keep positive. You next scan will come by in no time. It just could be slow growth. I understand how you feel about having to go through another ivf but don't think about it yet. The good thing is you have great amount of good blasties if you ever as back up hon x

staceyemma- Hope you're not too stressed. Are you going to test today hon?

Hoping2eggshare- Not long, the week will fly before you start injection. My AF is almost here. I'm starting to spot, so guessing my scans are next week. With FET, they do scans during AF (i know not very nice). IVIG is an infusion to combat the killer cells..I could also use steroids or intralipids but they test came back showing the best option for me is IVIG as it reduces the cells by 50%. 

Kazzab- Hope you feeling well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* aw I use to hate af scans I use to have baseline scans at my old clinic, glad af is on its way though 
I'm glad they're doing what is best for you, I have everything crossed for you that this will be your cycle


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- I have never done it before  but it doesn't sound nice  . IS it usually on the first day? It's the weekend tomorrow..not sure what Listers's protocal is.. I will call them once i start


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone 

Minnie great news your af will be starting soon and you can transfer that FET. I have a good feeling for you.

Goingcrazy how are you today try and stay positive xxx

Kazzab how are you today?

Hoping how is the nasal spray going was last night your first spray?

Staceyemma do you know when you are going to test again. I have a feeling it will be BFP xx

Hope everyone else is doign well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie glad af is nearly here and you can get started this timevwill be different  
thanks hun we do have 6 bladtys frozen however i will not be doing another cycle if this pregnanvy isnt viable its time to stop  after 6yrs enough is enough i need some normality back to our lifes ivf has been such a focus for 6 years we always agreed this was the very ladt chance but fingers crossed our little blimp is hanging  in there  

char and hoping hope ur both well today i feel really low and cant find my positivity but tomoz will prob be different i think it will just be a bot of a rollercoaster over tge next two weeks


----------



## sugarsweet

goingcrazy78 said:


> hoping i drank 2 litres of water a day plus a protein drink such as build up mixed with milk and i ate boiled eggs and nutts i also had hubby taking q10 , cod liver oil omega 3 and green tea capsules it all seemed to help as my egg quality was better hubbys sperm dramatically improved we were at risk of icsis but we ended up with 100% naturel fertilisation and exellent quality embreyos so all payed off for us best of luck hun
> 
> kazzab and char arrange baby showers see what lovely gifts you get to ease the buying for two  dont forget join online baby groups with mothercare boots asda tesco etc for freebies and money off vouchers it all adds up ive not tested since atall im sitting here thinking about hcg test while im waiting these 2 weeks but then i think nah ill just drive myself even more mad than iam now so i just need hang in there for two weeks im sure both your next scans will come quick and babies will be growing well
> 
> wanna b thanks hun


Just reading your vitamin build up for hubby would you say this is all better then wellman we two have been told we may have to have icsi so any thing to keep the bill down and help the little swimmers x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* not sure how lister work I use to go on day3 when I would be starting meds at my old clinic... They will make you feel comfortable I was nervous the first time but like they said they do them all the time 
Can't wait for you to get started 

*char* yes first sniff last night  not too bad  how are you today?? Is hubby super excited about having twins

*sugarsweet* have oh stay on well an but you can add other bits, well an contains a mixture of vits, we added like high dose vit c for oh and l-Arginine, extra zinc... Sucks we might need ICSI but if we do we do- he's been on vits for months so if they're going to help then they will by the time we get to the day, but I guess we will find out soon 

*goingcrazy* I've everything crossed that on your next scan you will see your lil baby


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping thanks hun i hope so  

sugersweet ur hubby can take  the wellman aswell we dropped the wellman this time because for us it didnt make a difference last time so this  time we just did  the list i mentioned plus he drank water rather than tea or coffee  etc for us the combination we used had a massive impovement  he had super swimmers this time


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Keep strong hon! They see this all  this on scans frequently and perhaps it's normal. Fingers crossed all will be well. I know it's hard to be positive sometimes.. IVF is definitely not an easy journey...

Hoping2eggshare-  Thanks hon. Must the same here with Lister.. WIll call them once i start AF.  We may bump at scans, will keep you updated on my days.

Charlie- Hope you're feeling well hon 

sugarsweet- We were about to have ICSI but my hubby took vitamins from planet organic- The brand is Viridian Fertility for men. It was excellent, did not need any icsi.


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you so much of out tomorrow to stock up on the vitamins replace the chocolate oh will love me   
hope every one is good and sending out lots of positive vibes 
AFM 2 nurses have signed of sheets just waiting for Doctor to review but his on leave until next week so will no more then xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* I can't totally give up chocolate I've got a little still for every now and then  vits will do you both good 

Brilliant news next week all will be signed off and then matching begins  brilliant news 

*char* I got the coQ10 and started them today they're 30mg- what mg did you take? I've put oh on them too  fx'd this helps my eggs  did you take them right up until EC

*minnie* will be great to bump into each other at scans  do you get an estimated transfer date once af is here

*goingcrazy* thinking of you


----------



## Tasha1979

Goingcrazy hope your ok and I have everything crossed for you!! 

Hoping are you enjoying the nose spray?? Urrghh I hate it. Makes me sneeze constantly and feel bunged up all the time lol

Hope everyone else is good??

Had my first stimming scan yesterday all was good apparently, wish I was brave enough to ask more questions tho!! Had 6/7 follies both sides and they upped my menopur to 300 to give me a boost over the weekend. They said some level was at 1300, stoopid me didn't ask what that meant lol. Got to go up every other day now, oh the joys!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies in hospital with ohss lost consciousness yesterday twice.
I look six months gone!!!'
Real Crap past 24 hours


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies muddling through taking each day as it comes and praying everything will be ok sickness seems to have stopped and stomatch feels really heavy but trying not to read too much into it 

stacey ohhhh noooo hope you feel better soon hun and dont have to stay in to long


----------



## staceyemma

It's a BFP for me   oh my days xxx never been pregnant  ever!
Shame I'm so poorly!


----------



## Kazzab25

Stacey! Congratulations!!!!!!  I had a feeling u was coz ohss gets worse with pregnancy!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Kazza not sunk in yet   xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey fantastic news what did i tell you i knew you would be had an absolute gut feeling it would be your time amazing news hun so happy for you both and i know its not nice but your in the best place for now


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Stacey I'm over the moon for you! After last time u deserve this x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* CONGRATULATIONS  so so happy for you  I'm sorry you're in a lot of pain though, you're in the best place at the moment and then when you're feeling better you can enjoy your pregnancy I'm thrilled for you 

WOW THIS THREAD IS LUCKY 

*tasha* sounds like you're doing well  I haven't a clue about the blood levels though sorry 

*goingcrazy* I'm thinking of you   I'm wishing the days by for you


----------



## Char111

Hi staceyemma congrats Hun so happy for you. But sorry to hear you have ohss poor you. 
Hope u feel better soon. 

Goingcrazy hope your ok. 

Kazzab how are you? Any symptoms yet? 
My sickness isn't as bad now so panicking I have lot symptoms 

Hoping that great you got the qo10 I thank I was 50m extr strength but what you have is fine. 
Hope the nasal spray is going well x

Minnie hope your well and having a good weekend x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* spray is going fine thanks  aw good I guess some CoQ10 is better than none  do you take them up until EC

How are you Hope you're having a good weekend


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya 

I still don't have symptoms, I've not felt tired today really either!! In 8 weeks today. I want another scan if I can get one cheaper than lister this week I might go for it coz I need some reassurance!! 

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping and char thanks ladies im doing ok read lots of posts on here with the same thing happening and all turning out ok plus apparantly the nhs scanning machines arntvas powerful as listers and also ladies that have a tilted womb measure behind due to positioning and i do have a tilted womb so im filling myself with the positive stories and trying to push the worry away unless i have to  

char my sickness has eased loads i think its normal i remembrr having sickness with my two kids that eased off for a while then came back so dont worry hin i was worrying to espessoally given my scan then i remembered it happened in my pregnancies enjoy it b4 its back  

hi everyone else hope ur all doing ok  

stacey im just going to say again


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab sounds like your going to have a really smooth pregnancy i bet ur little beans are really comfy


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab yeah I am getting a 8 week scan not at Lister I have found one that costs £75 I just need to know everything is Ok. The only big symtom I have is my boobs kill and are very tender. I can even feel them while walking. 
I hope you manage to find a scan. I am sure your fine. You may get sickness at 9 or 10 weeks. I felt sick all last week but the last few days it has stopped. I know how you feel kazzab its so scarey these first few months. And even though I saw the HB at Lister I don't know if they were beating fast enough for the stage they were at so worried. As stupid as it sounds I would like sickness lets me know I am pregnant. Stupid I know x


----------



## Char111

Kazzab did you get told how much your twins were measuring? where yours both the same size? Mine where both the same size one was 5,7mm and the other one was 5.8mm was told they were measuring what they should but have no idea what size they are meant to be x


----------



## Kazzab25

Char mine were both 5 mm and was told that was fine. Where are you having your 8 week scan? 

I'm
The same just wish I could feel something ! 

Going crazy why don't you go for a scan at lister? For piece of mind?


----------



## Char111

I am having it done in kinston hampton wick in london Amy on here told me about it and dingle has been to it on here and said they were very good. I called them today and they seemed really nice. They also let you know if the heartbeat is beating what it should for the stage your at but you can't hear it at that stage they said. I will also have a 10 week scan done there also 
If you google prive early pregnancy scans in your area in kent I am sure you will find one that is cheaper than Lister x

Goingcrazy Lister are really reasuring but also quite expensive. But they might be able to put your mind at rest. xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab and char ive considered it but its such a long way and hibby has to have a day off in paid and with the car only just having a new engine im worried to push it that far yet pluslister dont seem.concerned about the results which i gues is good id like to try get a private scan close to home nextcweek but we are struggling find somewhere near to home that will.scan before 8 weeks madness i just want to climb inside myself and sit with the little bean making sure everything is ok daft i know bit i know you both understand what its like


----------



## Char111

I completly understand goingcrazy Hopefully you can find a early scan somewhere? If your not having bleeding or pain I wouldn't worry at this stage x
Stay positive x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thanks hun no bleeding or pain but im aware the meds would stop any bleeding but tonight im feeling quite positive that all will be ok at my next scan or if i can find somewhete close to home there is loads if i travel a good distance just not within an hour or so drive from me which is annoying,  your twins are mwasuring well i remember reading about sizes yesterday when i wss searching google about scans wont belong and you can let hubby loose shopping


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy glad that are feeling more positive. I have a feeling your little baby is fine  

Thats good that they are measuring well I have no idea what what size they should be but that has made me feel a bit less worried  . 
I am finding that days and weeks are going so slow I just want to get to 12 weeks and I will feel a little bit less worried. What date is your scan ? x


----------



## goingcrazy78

char i know what you mean its such a big stage to.get to 12weeks  and i thonk anxiety will defo ease a little onve we get there yes when i was looking it said a 6wk pregnacy would be between 5-6 mm so you are right on target two strong healthy babies in there hun my next scan is the 25th im just hoping the time doesnt drag part of me thinks just wait for that scan as by then we should defo see something  it just seems so far away but i think if i can remain positive and remember iam still pregnant it will go quicker im scared if i get a scan next week.we still.wont see anything and then id be mortified its such a difficult situation hubby is positive i think hes trying not to be down about it for me as i was a wreck the last two days fighting back now and we just need get through till the 25th and then i can start worrying about getting to 12wks then birth


----------



## Minnie2

goingcrazy- Hon, glad you're feeling positive today!!  

Staceyemma- Congrats hon!! Hope you get better soon from ohss

Charlie& Kazzab- Glad you both are doing well with the twinnies.. can't believe it's already 8 weeks Kazzab...I would be in the same boat if I did not get my big fat negative 


Hoping2eggshare- Hon, how are you? how's the spraying going? Is AF here yet? I don't have a schedule yet but I'm guessing ET will be end of April, following my natural cycle...so around day 17 and day 12 the cyclogest start

AFM,  AF arrived properly today and have my baseline scan on day 5, Wednesday next week. If my one only blastocyst survives the thaw, I will  get admitted to have the ridiculously priced infusion in the morning before the transfer at Lister. I have a phobia of pee sticks, they don't like me very much!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* spray was fine Until Last night...ever since I have been dehydrated! Even when I drink a glass of water my mouth still feels DRY 
No af yet, I did have three of the tiniest spots in my underwear last night, so hopefully ASAP! She said it might not be full blown af as my lining was very thin, so I might see some af hopefully in the next couple of days as I'm due to start Stims thurs...

Wohooo your ET will be before mine so can't wait to follow your journey again and watch you get your bfp  

*stacey* I hope that you're doing okay  

Hi *char, goingcrazy, kazza* hope all you pregnant ladies are all feeling okay  

*sugarsweet* I hope you get matched real soon 

*puglover* I hope all your results come in this week 

*hi to anyone I have missed*


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Good luck with Wednesday Minnie, when I did fet, my one beastie survived! Hoping ths time will be your time! 

Hoping you are getting closer to that bfp! So excited ! 

Stacey how are you doing Hun? 

Goingcrazy! I know exactly how you are feeling and you are being so brave! But I do have a feeling things will be ok!! 

Afm I was climbing the walls not knowing how my little beans were doing so I went for a scan today!! Amazing was given loads of pics! Both babies doing well and I heard the heart beats! One any measures 8 weeks baby 2 measures 7w5d which would be right as it was a less developed embie! Hearts beating 162 and 158!! So happy!


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie goodluck for wed fingers crossed all will be ok im sure when ready ur blasty will survive ive had fet and mine survived the thaw, i know the ivig is very expensive but it will be worth it you will see  

hoping hope ur ok hun i didnt have tbe spray i injected but i was constantly dehydrated to all the way through i felt so dry and thirsty  

kazzab how amazing hun to see them doing so well and hear the heartbeats fantastic i hope its settled ur mind abit now and thank you hun im feeling alot more positive that things will be ok when i go bk  

char hope ur feeling ok  

stacey how are you hun thoughts are with you and praying ur better soon  

hi everyone else hope ur all doing well and things are moving forward  

as for me doing ok not feeling sick so much still eating like a horse and weeing all night plus have two golf ball lumps n my bum from the gestone   just hanging in here waiting for the 25th for our scan praying our little bean is there with a healthy heartbeat


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie how are you hope you had a good weekend. Thats not long now till you FET. I have a good feeling this time and wish you all luck.

Hoping I was so thirsty with nasal spray its normal just lots of water. Hope you had a good weekend

Goingcrazy hope your well and enjoyed the weekend. How have you been feeling.

Kazzab that is great news at least that has put your mind at rest. Them little babies are doing great.
Where did you get your scan done? When they did the heartbeats how did they measure the heartbeat to tell you how fast there hearts are beating.
When is your next scan? xx

Hope everyone else had a good weekend x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi char, one was 160 beats and the other 158 normal apparently!

I had it done in norwood near crystal palace! Next scan at 10 weeks 26th April! 

Going crazy hang in there Ive got a good feeling!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* you're dong amazing and still having all the symptoms is a good sign that baby is snuggling right in, to have a good feeling 

*char* headache galore too  I done good the firs couple of days!!! Now it's horrible :/ I've n creased my fluid intake a lot 

I had a good weekend thanks, how was yours? How are you feeling

*kazza* so lovely you had another scan today and that everything went well  so glad to hear that the babies are both dong well


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies my ovaries are huge, my belly is full of fluid and painful I look 8 months pregnant  they have to be careful it doesn't travel to my lungs.
Had a really rough few days lost consciousness three times, my mum had to shower me which was embarrassing. I'm pretty miserable and fed up miles away from home I can't be transferred to Hereford until I am stable.
Have been so low and upset as you can imagine I have noone nearby my family visit and DH but we can't afford the trips! 300 mile round trip!
I'm so fed up lay in this hospital bed  had enough I want to go home. I don't know if all my stress and illness will affect the baby. It's so horrible xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey   awww hun my heart goes out to you its so unfortunate that the tablets didnt keep ohss away for you and i know its hard to see a positive but ohss gets worse with a strong viable pregnancy so im sure your baby is firmly attatched and no harm will be caused its a horible condition to get but you will get through it hun and with a healthy baby,  which hospital are you in at the moment


----------



## staceyemma

In Chelsea and Westminster.
Feel so nauseous and ****e


----------



## goingcrazy78

wow hun why so far awsy from home fingers crssed they can move u soon closer to home


----------



## staceyemma

I feel like I'm dying  
Had enough really have


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- That's amazing news hon..aww...you must be so so happy  Was going to ask what did they do different in Lister as you had a failed FET before?

Char- I'm good thanks hon, how are you now?have you got another scan booked?

goingcrazy- How are you hon? eating is fine..lol ...good for your beanie..and 25th will come real soon

Staceyemma- Poor you, i hope you get better soon hon.x

AFM, I have a scan on day 5, this wednesday.... so will see how it goes from there..

Hi to everyone else i have missed


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies nasal spray is the devil or I am ill
I've had a migraine all night woke up with it and just had to cave and take paracetamol...
Sore throat
Completely dehydrated no matter how much I drink my throat feels dry...

Did any of the ladies who done the spray feel like that If not then I must be ill....

*stacey* I'm so so sorry Hun   I hope that you are stable soon so that you can at least be transferred nearer to your family 

*minnie* not long until your scan how exciting 

*hi to everyone else *


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Don't worry hon, unfortunately headaches is one of the side effects and you can take paracetamol..It gets better...Have you been on  it almost a week now? Drink plenty... when is your next appt hon?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks Hun  I started it Thursday night, so I'm okay to take paracetamol then thanks Hun  I'm going to make sure I drink plenty more thanks 
My next app isn't until 22nd for my first stims scan  I start stims thurs- just can't wait to get started now 

Af started I think- spotted old blood... They said it might not be heavy I might just get spotting because of the pill...

Hopefully we will meet at scans


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey im not surprised you feel so rubbish it will get better soon and you will  be transfered before you know it and back home soon enough they need to keep you there at the moment to keep you safe and make sure nothing happens to you i know its awful really hope you start feeling some improvement soon hun keep us updated  

hoping i didnt sniff but the injection down regs give me headaches and dehydration etc to i think its pretty normal i always feel like death on the meds just keep ur fluids up and paracetomol is fine to take so dont worry about taking them wont be long hun and ull be stimming  

minnie best of luck for wed ive everything crossed for you this time wont be long and ull be pupo again  

afm im totally bored today just trying to keep myself occupied so i dont start over thinking things just need the next 10 days to hurry up had a busy weekend out with family for a meal etc which was lovely but got a very slow week this week not alot of work on so ill be home pretty much all week i need to find things to do to stop me going mad or sitting on google stressing


----------



## everydayisagift

staceyemma said:


> It's a BFP for me  oh my days xxx never been pregnant ever!
> Shame I'm so poorly!


When i saw you said you had OHSS i knew you would get a BFP well done hun 
Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Hope you feeel better hon, it's not you...i had headches as well.. Will let you know when my next scan is and it's really not long for you toox

Goingcrazy- Hope you're well hon, I hate google too sometimes  but it can give a wealth of info at times  Keep busy, don't google too much.. xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi ladies, I've been AWOL for a few days, but a few personals...

*Stacey* - congrats on the BFP. Sorry to hear about the OHSS, but try to remember that you're pregnant! So exciting. Fingers crossed the OHSS buggers off quickly.

*Goingcrazy* - really sorry the scan didn't go as you had hoped. I've been there, so I know how worried you must be. I hope these next 9/10 days fly by and wish for only good things at the next scan.

*Minnie* - yay, FET's getting closer. You'll be PUPO (really hate that acronym/phrase but it seems to crop up a lot on this thread!) in no time.

AFM, my results are back, I've been officially approved and the matching process has begun. Yippeeee! I'm so silly - I'd started to convince myself that they must have found something sinister in my results and that's why I hadn't heard anything. So relieved it's all OK.

Can someone tell me - do Lister tell you when they've approached a potential recipient? The email from Emma was a bit unclear and seemed to suggest I'd only hear from them again once a match had said yes. I seem to recall some of you saying that you knew someone was deliberating. Is that because you chased them up a lot for updates?

They've asked me to be patient, but I think I'll check in every few days because I am a pain in the bum like that!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* brilliant news  I knew they had two people willing to take my eggs but I thinks that's because I use to pester them  but I stayed in contact with Ruth through email from the beginning so she was very good with updating me on the progress, the best email I got was when I was matched  
Won't be long for you now, once your matched it all moves so quickly I found 

*minnie* thanks Hun headaches a bit better since taking the paracetamol  Ive everything crossed for you Hun 
Yes keep me updated on your scan dates please 

*goingcrazy* I'm glad it's normal as I thought I was getting ill lol! 3 days and stims begin 
Hun you're doing great  I hope these 10days speed up for you bless ya


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - thanks. Apologies, I managed to miss you in my round up. Sorry you're feeling headachey. I'm prone to headaches so I'll no doubt experience those once I start sniffing. Hey, at least you know it's having some effect!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* that's okay I'm always missing people on my round ups!! These headaches are HORRIBLE hoping you are lucky and don't get them!!
I bet you're well excited aren't you!!!
I bet it won't be long before you're matched


----------



## Char111

Hi staceyemma I am so sorry to hear that you are in hospital. But at least you are in the best place while you are pregnant. But I would be the same If my family wasn't around. How long do you think you will have to be there for?

Minnie good luck for Wednesday yes I have another scan booked for Saturday so I will be just under 8 weeks. I am shattered today and my sickness isn't as bad today. My boobs are killing. But no major symtoms comsidering I am having twins. I really though my sickness would be bad. I just hope the babies are OK. But at least I have a scan Satuday.

Hoping its really normal to get headaches I remember Minie and I saying how bad our heads hurt and I was so thirsty all the time. IVF is not easy hun but so worth it in the end xx

Goingcrazy I know what you mean i am quite this week and my husband is covering all my exercise classes and personal training clients and as I don't want to do any exercise only walking while pregnant as I am to worried so my poor hubby is working so hard doing his job and mine.
So I will be bored this week  and will no doubt google stuff but I am trying to stay off it. I am just worried as my sickness has gone and I don't have any real major symtoms considering I am carrying twins so really worrried. I have booked a scan for this saturday but tempted to just go earlier.
I hope the next 10days goes quick for you hun. The days are draggin for me also xx

Puglover that is great you have all your results back now. I would email ruth every few days to get a update on your match I did. Are you going on the pill? I am sure you will get a match quickly xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks feels like a bad flu doesn't it  will all be worth it if I'm lucky and get a bfp fx'd... The worry is setting in now that this might not work... I need to stop!!!

How are you today anyways Hun


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping I understand how you feel and I was the same I was so scared when I was doing treatment that it wouldn't work. And its a lot to go through. But I think you have a really high chance hun. You are very younge which really helps and Lister know there stuff. I am sure beacuse of your age you will get top quality embies and you have increased you protien and taking them vitamins which will help. I have such a good feeling that you will get your BFP. Sre you going to get 1 or 2 transferred? xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun   I need to up my protein more on thurs as I have been rubbish!!! But I'm going to drink more milk, eat more eggs and chicken etc and get them build up drinks that goingcrazy was on about 
I hope I get good quality embryos fx'd!!!! 
Thanks for the support, I feel like I'm going crazy right now 
I'm going to fight to have two transferred if I have 2... Fx'd!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- congrats hon! Won't be long for you now too 😃
Hoping2eggshare- hon, it's so normal to be overthinking, I was the same. I have a good feeling you will have a BFP too. 
Ivf isn't an easy journey, I'm stressed but try to be positive as being negative doesn't help 
Char- hon so happy for you, you almost 8 weeks by the time you get your scan done! Exciting
Hope things work for me this time. I'm so nervous about it all. That's nice if your hubby to cover you. I think you're doing the right thing by not over exerting yourself.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* aw thanks I have feeling that this will be your bfp cycle too  I'm so hoping it is for the both of us  

Are you doing acupuncture


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies, Minnie,are you bk for fet today? 

Hoping how you doing I had headaches on the sniffers x 

Char, I'm carting twins, I'm 8 w 3 days and no symptoms! My babies are fine, don't fret about the symptoms! Also I bought an angel sounds Doppler and I found one of the babies heart beats! Unmistakable !!! Took me a while to find it but I did!! I'm so happy!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Fingers cross for you hon.. All will be well..I'm sure you will have plenty of eggs x
I will do accupuncture soon but haven't started..I think it's because I have killer cells and don't think accu can do much but I will do it once a week if im pregnant.

Kazzab- Awww....what a wonderful feeling to hear their hearbeats.FET is probably in 2 weeks. Im on day 4 om AF today..tomorrow is my first scan 
Did you have an FET before? Did Lister change yr protocal from your previous ivf?


----------



## Kazzab25

I had fet at guys hospital not lister so I'm not sure how lister do it.  it was a different protocol yes, think it was down reg then tablets. Good luck for the scan tomorrow.


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab yeah I just can't help worring. I am going to buy a doopler.Thats great you found the heartbeat. It will easier to found them once you get past 12 weeks. Wow over 8 weeks already. I am 7 weeks 1 day today. Not to long till your next scan. I am just more worried as I felt so sick at 5 weeks then into week 6 it just stopped. And thats what worries me. I can't wait for my next scan then I feel a lot better. xx


----------



## Char111

Minnie good luck for tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm worried I'm not doing the nasal spray right... Sometimes it feels like some leaks out?

*minnie* I'm unsure wether to do acupuncture or not really... I hope your scan goes well tomorrow  

*kazza* hi how are you The headaches are awful aren't they  I. Glad you are not having symptoms and found one of your babies heartbeats 

*char* must be so normal to worry Hun  I think I will be exact,y the same when I'm pregnant, when is your next scan again


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- I was also considering Guys before Lister...Didn't know they did egg sharing. 

Char- I think it's normal to be worried but bet your babies are all snuggled up hon x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Accupuncture is known to help if there is no underlying problem. It helps with blood flow to uterus and also helps while stimming. It's also good for relaxation. I remember my headaches disappearing after each session. They can insert the needles on your headache points. However it is about £225 for 5 sessions. If you have the extra cast, I personally think it will help.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I have heard it helps, I might do like two sessions whilst stimming maybe? Or would I be better off waiting until transfer day

We have to pay for all our travel to London and back and might need ICSI but not sure yet so I haven't got a lot of spare cash at the moment but I can afford a couple of sessions I think...


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping my next scan is this Saturday but may go a bit earlier as my scan at Lister the nurse was lovely but didn't really explain it to me very well and I saw the heartbeats but she wasn't able to tell me how fast they were beating and you should be able to fine out at this satge. Not hear them but find out how fast they are beating. So I feel I need another scan just to reasure me really. The clinic i am going to only opens wednesday and saturday so I may call today and see if they can fit me tomorrow. My inlaws are paying for it so I may as well go earlier and then I will be so much more relaxed. x I had acupuncture and I found it helped me. Quite expensive but I thought i want this work so I will do anything but to be honest I don't think it will improve egg quality so if you don't have it don't worry to much hun loads of women on here have not had acupuncture and still got get embies xxx When is your next scan again? xx

Minnie How do they get your lining thick? or is it just done off a natrual cycle? xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Hon , we almost had to go down the ICSI route..Do you have to pay for it as an egg sharer? Sometimes stress affects as well. Is your hubby taking a good vitamin?  Accourdingly accupuncture helps before and after the transfer and during the stims. I remember goingcrazy saying that Lister gave her a bit of accupuncture before ER. 

Char- That's nice, your in laws are paying for you. I know you want the assurance.. Go for it as it will make you feel much better  I would be exactly the same
My FET is via a natural cycle..yet to know how exactly it works. After the scan tomorrow, I assume the nurse will explain. The cyclogest and aspirin start  when ovulate signs are there and 5 days later the embie gets transferred. Morning before that I have to go through with a drip that costs a fortune to deal with the killer cellls..
That's what i have read and roughly know but hope to get all details tomorrow.


----------



## Kazzab25

Char if you wait till 8 weeks they will be that bit bigger and you will hear the heart beats get more info on the placenter and the measurements. Symptoms coming and going is perfectly normal! My tiredness has eased off and my cramps!! At the 6 week scan there's not much point telling you how fast the hearts beating as it had only just developed probs not accurate but if you wait that bit longer you'll get more info. 

Dopplers are great if you don't panic that you can't hear them, they can hard to find, by 12 weeks it should be easy though! 

Minnie guys don't egg share, I had my nhs cycles  there. Lister us much better!


----------



## Bubbles12

Minnie, 

You do have to pay for ICSI as a egg sharer, its £770.

Well ladies, I had my consultation today and....

I GOT ACCEPTED!!!         

It is a long story, (all explained in my diary) but he did tell me that judging by my notes, he shouldn't accept me as they may suggest my egg quality isn't great. Even though both cycles went to blasto, they weren't very good blasto's.... and so I did what I do best....cried! I felt my last clinic lied to me big time! but that's another story....

He strongly recommended that I had the NK cell test which we decided to do.... a shocking £590!!1 But I cant go into my possibly last egg share (and last IVF for a year or 2) blind and not to know what we are dealing with and what the best way to maximise my chances of a successful pregnancy.

I go away in 5 weeks, which has stalled the treatment as I am going away to south America (mexico) and I will need to have a blood test as soon as I come back... postponing treatment for around 3-4 weeks but the nurse said they will put me on the pill before I go!

So just waiting on my GP letter, I managed to get a copy so I will be going to the docs on thurs to give her the copy, so she can write it up and get back to them ASAP.

Me and OH love the clinic... all the staff are so lovely.

Very nervous about this cycle.. going to have to learn to go with the flow and not to put too much pressure on myself for it to work.

So exciting!!
Now I can officially join your club!

xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Hope* - I know you had concerns about being accepted so huge congrats - really pleased for you


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks Dingle,

I was that nervous, they had to give up on doing my blood pressure as it kept coming up too high!

Uber excited....


xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Hope*, that's great news. You can have a lovely holiday knowing everything is sorted and you're on the pill. Then when you get back, all nice and relaxed, you can start your treatment.

It's such a relief to be accepted isn't it?

I didn't realise you'd egg shared before. Do you know whether your recipients got pregnant? Presumably BFPs would help to give some indication of decent egg quality?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* hey did you manage to get a scan appointment for tomorrow? I hope that you get a more detailed scan this time 
I'm going to ring around a few acupuncture clinics tomorrow 

My next scan is on the 22nd hun- I will have done 4 days of Stims by then 

*minnie* yes £770 IF we need the ICSI on the day they're not sure if we will need it or not until the day...

Yes oh is on- wellman conception, 1000mg vit c, l-Arginine, zinc and just added in CoQ10 (as I've started taking them). I'm on pregnacare conception and CoQ10.

How are you today

*hope* brilliant news  lister are fab aren't they  they're all so nice  I'm glad you get to start treatment with them  what month roughly will you be starting then
How nice to start after a holiday you will be nice and relaxed 

*puglover* I hope that you're doing okay


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Hoping2eggshare* - I'm doing well thanks. Hoping my prospective recipient contacts the clinic tomorrow and says yes so we can get on with it!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hope84 congratulations you will be on your way before you know it and all relaxed from your holiday  
minnie best of luck for your scan tomoz  

hope all you ladies are doing well 

hoping hope the headaches have eased  

char kazzab dingle hope ur all well and babies are doing well  
puglover not long now im sure u will here soon 

im doing ok 9 days till scan day feeling tired n a bit yuck but otherwise ssickness has still subsided still wering lots though so to me thats a good sign ive a midwife apointment friday  to sign me up for consultant care been excpecting them to cancel it with not confirming a viable pregnancy yet  bit as yet theyve not cancelled  me


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* no headaches so far today fx'd I hope that I haven't just jinxed myself!!! I'm stocked up on paracetamol incase and increased my fluid intake 
How are you feeling today
I hope the next 9 days hurry up for you bless ya 

*puglover* you will be matched real soon  as soon as my potential recipient completed her remaining bloodwork I was matched, your recipient will be so keen to get going  
Are you on the pill already??


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - no, not on the pill yet. I haven't had a natural period in years, but by total fluke I know for sure that I ovulated the week before last (probably some residual clomid in my system), meaning I'm due a period around Saturday. I've emailed the nurses to ask them if it's ok for me to start the pill on CD2 even if I haven't been matched by that point. Hope they say yes!


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks ladies,

Puglover,

I feel so much better know im accepted. I haven't even got to wait for the genetic bloods to be done as I already have them  
Yes, ive egg shared twice before so this could be the last chance I get at egg sharing (Pressure) but no, both recipient got BFN's. I think sometimes it isn't fair that it goes on the recipient's results but that's the way it is  

Hoping,

Lister seem fab at the mo, even OH likes them so it must mean something... LOL. Well, I come off my hols at the start of June... If things go well, I think I should be starting in July.. but by then, you will have your BFP by then.. Where are you in your treatment? its a different set up form my old clinic so the drugs etc. are a bit confusing...

Goingcrazy,

Thank you... I really admire you for hanging on in there... I really can imagine what is going through your head.. you are a stronger woman than me. I really hope you see a big fat chunky baby with a pounding heartbeat. 

When I was at the clinic, I saw this lady crying. I said to my OH, 'look at that lady, she must have had some bad news or something' My OH said ' I hate seeing women crying'. 
Anyway, the counsellor (that I had just seen) came round the corner and went up to the lady and spoke to her... they then broke out into a big hug and they lady was showing the counsellor something..... I realised she was showing her her scan picture and in fact they were tears of happiness....It bought a tear to my eye just to watch....
It also got me thinking about how nice the staff must be at the lister.... to go out of their way and show interest in their patients.....

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* well I hope I have my bfp fx'd!!! I'm on nasal spray and start Stims thurs  
Yes lister are lovely my oh prefers it there too to my old clinic!!!

I can't wait for July to come for you  

*puglover* fxd they will lt you start the pill on your next af


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

One of my nostrils is completely bunged up- do you think that the nasal spray will still work?

*minnie* gl today Hun


----------



## dingle123

Hope84 said:


> Thanks Dingle,
> 
> I was that nervous, they had to give up on doing my blood pressure as it kept coming up too high!
> 
> Uber excited....
> 
> xxx


They nearly didn't let me start treatment due to high bp! Good luck - hope you get matched soon! Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I'VE BEEN MATCHED!!!!  

I'm so grateful my recipient made her decision quickly. It means I can start the pill as soon as this random period arrives (due around Saturday). The nurses are going to call me later in the week or early next week to let me know how long I can expect to be on the pill before I start sniffing. Hooray.

It's just hit me what a big deal this all is though! Obviously I know IVF isn't going to be a party, but there were so many other hurdles to jump over first that I've been focusing on those. Now they're out of the way, and the actual treatment is about to start, I'm terrified! But the last six months (since my m/c) have been pure hell and I've somehow manage to survive, so I'm sure I'm strong enough for this.

Hope you're all well. x


----------



## dingle123

Congrats *puglover* - best feeling in the world when they match you!


----------



## Char111

Hope and Puglover thats great on having a match. Thts the big part done now and treatment goes quick now. I wish you both all the best. xxx Lots more bfp on the way xx

Dingle how many weeks are you now? I am having a scan this week at the hamptonwick clinic. Have you had any sickness at all? xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping2eggshare it sounds like you have a cold. Email the nurses at Lister and ask them just to be safe but try and blow your nose but still blow the spray up and breath it up then lay down with your head held back and that should help the spray go down. xxx


----------



## Char111

Minnie good luck today hun xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun It was blocked all night and morning but it's gone now thank god! 

When is your scan

*puglover* CONGRATULATIONS so glad that you've been matched  I agree best feeling in the world  now time will fly by!!! I was only on the pill for 11days hopefully you won't be on it for too long either 

When you get your dates and pick your meds up its so exciting 
You won't be too far behind me 

*dingle* I bet you're very excited for your next scan


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi girls hope everyone is keeping good!!!??

Hoping I had 1 bunged nostril. I think that was down to the spray! I'd check with the nurses but I was still doing it up the bunged nostril lol. 

Puglover, fantastic news, bet you are very excited!!!!

Minnie yes we paid a total of £845, that's the icsi and hfea fee. Has to he paid by first stimming scan if I remember rightly. 

Well I went for another scan today as my oestrogen levels were at 5000 on day 8 of stimms. Had scan and bloods done then got told I was ready to go for collection Friday.......gahhhhhh so excited but nervous!!!! They found 12 lovely follies and lots of smaller ones. I have fluid in my uterus which the sonographer scared the willies out of me about but the doc said don't panic as its only as small amount and if there's anymore on Friday he will drain it. 

My hubby was a bag of nerves as we was told EC would be Monday or Tuesday it was hilarious to watch his face hehehe.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* hope all went well today Hun?  

*tasha* thanks I feel a bit better knowing that now  great news that EC will be on friday  how are you feeling about it all Exciting times  what's the fluid mean then So in total did you do just 8 Stims


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- hon sorry to hear about the cold, hope you get better soon

Puglover and hope84- congrats to the both of you for matches 

Char- how are you hon? Few more days to your scan

Going crazy- how are you hon? Still feeling tired?


Tasha79- I was like you, my EC was quick. Are you egg sharing with a low amh?
All the best for EC

Afm, had my lining scan, was 5 minutes- all ok for now. Next scan day 12 and transfer on day 17 or 18
Sounds simple but I hope it's a BFP ... It's just all very expensive to repeat


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- congrats to you too 😃


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I'm lad all is okay and wishing you tons of luck, you deserve your bfp so much   and thanks Hun damn cold


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie glad everything went OK hun.

Just a quick one from me. I had my scan today as I just wanted another scan to make sure everything so I had the scans and I have triplets.. I have 2 babies in one sac and 1 baby in its own scan Lister missed it at my 6 week scan. The lady I had who did my scan was so nice and spent ages with us explainign everything and showing us teh heartbeats and feel a lot less worried now. All 3 had strong heartbeats and measured 7 weeks 2 days so all is OK at the moment. But just wanted to say to all the ladies having treatment be careful with trasnferring 2. My hubby and I are very shocked but and scared but hopefully everythign will be OK. x

Hope evryone else is doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* OMG!!! TRIPLETS!!! What a shock that must have been!!! I'm glad all three babies measured well and their heartbeats were all good   how are you feeling??


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

OMG.... Congrats (I think) 

My Sister has triplets from IVF... 2 Identical and 1 on its own.... They are nearly 4 now, so if there is anything you would like to know or are concerned about anything... Give me a shout. 

I know that you are prob still in shock and maybe a little worried about finances, health etc... but triplets are an amazing gift (I Know you know this) you get to see all their little personalities shine through.. you probably notice them more than you would as a singleton...And when they hug each other, its heart melting... My nephews are only little people and address each other as 'brothers' ie...IE 'Brothers, dinner is ready'

Like i said, if there is anything you want to know, just ask...

A ready made family for you


xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char OMG wow just wow im not surprised your scared hun i would be but they are healthy and im sure you will be monitored very closley and with a consultant you will be well looked after amazing congratulation to you both you make sure you take things extremely easy your growing 3 babies  

minnie glad the scan went well wont be long now im sure this time will be your time  

hoping glad the headaches eased things are moving fast 


tasha fab news u will be pupo soon  

stacey how are you doing worried weve not heard from.you im praying your ok  

asf still feeling tired and a bit sickly on and off nothing significant still weeing lots and got heartburn boobs are slightly sore now but not too bad still getting slight cramps where everything os stretching so im hopeful all thos means our baby is alive and growing another week till we know for sure im a bit up and down but mostly up ive read so much about dates being behind its given me hope my baby is ok i just get little moments of doubt and what if but trying to stay positive first midwife appointment this friday which even though we arnt sure our babies ok its still a little exciting and helps me think things will be ok as theyve not cancelled me


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope thank you for your lovely message. Yeah I was told it was only a 1% chance of triplets so I guess your sister and I was that 1%.
Do you know how far your sister was when she had them? Was she 34 weeks or 36 weeks. Did your sister have 3 boys? I am just worried about carrying them as I very small so hopefully everything will be OK. But lovely to know that your sister has had 3 healthy babies xxx I wish you all the luck with your treatment also. xxxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thank you... Stay positive and sounds like you are getting good symptoms. Not to long till your scan.   I have a good feeling your little baby is doing well hun xxx Make sure you relax and try not to get to stressed xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thanks hun im hopefull ive stopped all lifting and mauling cut down responsibilities i just thing this pregnancy is to precious im scared to do too much just truing to keep busy to pass tbe days quick is hard but just week   
imagine your family when they all.find out your having tripplets there will be shocked faces all around im sure you will be ok hin i know your tiny but youll be amazed what your body can take id imagine you will get very tired easy so just rest as much as possible and your three beautiful babies will be just fine


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies

Still in hospital not sure when I'll be out yet they put a drain on me so they can drain some fluid each day xxx still really had to walk and breathe    really is horrible 
think I am slowly getting there but it'll be ages before I am right

Luckily in this hospital in an IVf unit so a lovely doctor from over there comes over each day to see me

Have felt at times so scared so lonely so in pain xx
Just want to be transferred to a hospital near home xxxxx

Char-triplets    
Going crazy   
Jesus girls my boobs are big  and sore  
Big hugs ladies xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

I know its easy for me to say but try and concentrate on getting through the 12 weeks... Dont worry yourself with things that will/will not happen in months to come.. Our bodies are amazing things and will surprise us on what it can do.

My sister had the boys (yes, all boys) at 30 + 2 weeks when she had them. She was showing signs of Pre-Eclamsia.... All healthy weights

Joshua (Triplet 1) was 3lb 3
Sammy (Triplet 2) was 2lb 11
Ashton (triplet 3 + non identical) was 3lb

All were healthy, they all needed a hernia op at 6 months. But other than that they were healthy. And such lovely little boys (im biased)

My sister isnt small, was a size 14 before she had the boys... And after a size 16- 18 but managed to get a free tummy tuck on the NHS!!! Lucky cow!

I had a dream the 2 nights running up to my consultation at Lister, the 1st was that i was heavily pregnant with twins, the 2nd was i had a scan and they found i was having triplets... maybe it was a sign for you! lol! Im forseeing a future for someone i dont know.

You will probably have scans every 2 weeks as did my sister.

So amazing!! So jealous!!! xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

stacey pheeew u had me worried glad ur ok and on the mend im sure it wont be long before they can transfer you closer to home i know how horrid it is to be so ill and awsy from home but you will get through it hun they sound like they know what they are doing praying you feel better soon


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks    my mum was showering me I could hardly move (she hasn't seen me naked since I was a kid) I collapsed and lost consciousness in the hospital shower room 

I still look 8 months pregnant and the fluid pushes up on you diaphragm and you can hardly move or breathe very scary 


xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

i remember that one and my mum had shave  me  put me on the loo wipe me the works i bloody hated it but i coukdnt do anything for myself when my kidneys failed for a while i even had to be feed aswell its humiliating i know but just think ull get ur own back.one day


----------



## Minnie2

Char- omg!!!! Congrats hon! Wow!!! You must be shocked. I remember you telling me at lister your hubby was a twin and the genes run in your family too. It does happen if there is a gene!
You will have a complete family! How lovely 😘. This scan place you went too must be good and did a thorough scan too
You also will get constant care and close monitoring hon x
Going crazy- stay strong hon, with all the symptoms, baby is defo growing. Rest well and you're right not to strain too much
Staceyemma- hon I hope you get better soon and can enjoy your pregnancy x
Hoping2eggshare- any better With the cold. Try Manuka honey, it's good for colds


----------



## staceyemma

I desperately need shaving in all areas its looking pretty grim


----------



## Bubbles12

LMAO @ Staceyemma


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - wow, that must have come as quite a shock. But identical twins - how wonderful! Definitely a cautionary tale to those of us about to embark on treatment though - it's certainly made me rethink having 2 blasts transferred (should I end up in that position).

Have you decided which hospital you're going to go to yet? I had my daughter at UCH and can't recommend it highly enough. With triplets you won't be able to use the birthing suite that I used, but the labour ward there is great too (and was only built a couple of years ago, so is lovely and new). Do some hospitals have particular expertise in multiples I wonder?...

*Stacey* - get well soon lovey. Have they given an indication of how much longer you might be in?

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## mmcm

Hi girls, have been reading back through few posts and fantastic news about successful ivf's and egg collections on there way, keep the faith girls.

Was wondering would any of you pm me the email address of the egg donation team in the lister, please

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*mmcm* - I've sent you all the different email addresses I have.


----------



## Char111

Thank you Minnie and puglover. Hope I have sent you a message on here let me know if you get it? xx Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Kazzab25

Char congratulations!!!  That's amazing!!!!! I don't blame you for being scared but you'll get through! You have a good support network! 

Going crazy! Keep that chin up your symptoms sound positive!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

ive replied to ur message..

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi all Stims start today and I have full blown flu!!! I've emailed the nurses to see what I can and cannot take and to see if this will ruin my chances... I really wanted to go into this healthy and now I feel like it's over already 

*kazza* how's thing going with you Hun

*char* how are you feeling about it all today Such a blessing  can imagine what a shock it was though!!!

*gojngcrazy* hope you're doing okay  I'm glad you're still having symptoms it all sounds like good things 

*stacey* sorry you're still feeling so rough  I really hope that you feel better soon so that you can have your family around you 

*minnie* still ill  I hope I feel better soon  how are you

*puglover* have the nurses gave you your plan yet Are you allowed to start the bcps when Saturdays af comes


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping, my god yes im nervous!! More for my other lady than myself, I don't want to let anyone down. But im very excited, cant sleep or anything!! I did 10 shots all in all, my last menopur with my trigger last night. Not sure what the fluid is, the sonographer said my uterus is like water but it should be like jelly, the doc said it was ok, but google frightened me!! How's the sniffing going? 

Minnie, my AMH was just borderline for egg sharing but the docs said as I have 3 children, they gonna give me the benefit of the doubt, fingers crossed I don't prove them wrong!!

Char, that is amazing news!!!!!! What fun you are going to have!!!  

Goingcrazy your symptoms sound good, I always measured behind with my 3 boys, they was diddy babies but I have everything crossed for you x

Stacey, blimey your going through the mill, hope you feel better soon!!! 

Hope everyone else is good?

Well as you read I took my trigger shot last night and by god am I suffering!!! Talk about explode on the toilet this morning, sorry for the TMI   I have got mega stomach cramps but they feel like poo pains not ovaries etc and feeling a bit icky. Other than that im feeling good! I thought the trigger shot was going to be the worst from what I have been reading up, but it was better than the stinging menopur lol.

Well im off to do lots of housework ready for tomorrow as hubby is useless in that department!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh no!!! Doesn't lemsip just contain paracetamol?? Keep up the fluids, lots of vitamin C. Hope you feel better soon, that's just typical isn't it!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* I'm glad you found the trigger shot better than the menopur  I'm sure you won't let anyone down Hun you've done all you could and is sure everything will continue to go smoothly, they want you in for EC early because they said you're ready 
I will wait for them to let me know what is ok, I know paracetamol is fine and was thinking of just using Vicks or something? I've got some lemsip so if they call I will ask them thanks


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - the nurses are going to call me in the next couple of days to let me know my full treatment plan, although I already know I'm doing the long protocol, alternating between 150 and 75 of menopur (because of my high AMH), with a scan every two days because I'm high-risk for OHSS. They'll increase the dose if the response isn't good enough. I am to start the pill on CD2 of the period (it better bloody show up now!). Don't know how long I will be on it for yet - that's the only piece of the puzzle I don't have yet. Then I guess I'll do the synarel for a week, then start stims.

Does everyone sniff for a week, or does it vary depending on your personal circumstances?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* we have the EXACT same protocol including stim doses  yes you will sniff for a week- sniffing carries on with stims...
Not long now and you will be on the pill and then sniffing 

I feel out already being ill!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - don't be silly. I'm sure it'll be fine. Have you spoken to the nures about being ill? I shall be eagerly following your treatment over the next two weeks then, given our plans are exactly the same. Hope you get lots of lovely follies. Who's your consultant? Mine is Mr Faris.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover*i hope so! Thanks  I emailed them just waiting on a reply  yes feel free to follow me  you won't be far behind at all, depending on where your recipient is with her cycle etc- to match me with my recipient I was on the pill for 11days other have been a few weeks just depends, then once you start DR things speed up!- I think you might not be far behind me 

I'm under Mr.Nicopoullos he's great, do you like your consultant


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - Yes, I love my consultant. I got a good feeling from him instantly, although I'm sure they're all wonderful there. I'm expecting to be on the pill for at least a couple of weeks, although I know it could be slightly longer. This would put me around the second week of May for starting stimms - just around the time you'll be having ET!

Anyone who took/is currently taking co-enzyme Q10, what dose were/are you on? I'm thinking about starting it as I gather it can't do any harm, even though its benefits aren't exactly proven.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* they see to all be lovely  James is amazing I really like him too certainly know their stuff at lister 

That would be great stimming in may  I'm sure you will be getting going ASAP 

I'm taking CoQ10 mine are 30mg, not sure on the dose you should take but any is better than none right


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello hope every one is well 
HOPEING2EGGSHARE how are you finding treatment ? 
PUGLOVER glad you got matched quick and will soon be staring treatment  
Ladies with baby bumps hope your all well goingcrazy79 and any one I've missed 
AFM the doctor is bk from his annual leave and has gave me the go ahead  so matching starts for me woop woop xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* great news that matching is beginning for you  you and puglover may be close in cycles  I hope you get a match very quick 

Treatments fine- well been DR with the nasal spray and start my injections tonight  thanks for asking


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks hopeing2eggshare I'm so nervous as last time at old clinic I didn't DR I just went straight to stims with short protocol so although not new to this it feels like first time again as don't no what side affects with drugs this time will be like .. But looking from this thread all worth it in the end  glad you are good and wow it has gone quick for you your soon be pupo  I see from earlier thread we are under the same consultant I have asked for two embies  to be put back this time and they are happy for me to do so... so now vitamins are all go in our house hold lol xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Char111 said:


> Hi Minnie glad everything went OK hun.
> 
> Just a quick one from me. I had my scan today as I just wanted another scan to make sure everything so I had the scans and I have triplets.. I have 2 babies in one sac and 1 baby in its own scan Lister missed it at my 6 week scan. The lady I had who did my scan was so nice and spent ages with us explainign everything and showing us teh heartbeats and feel a lot less worried now. All 3 had strong heartbeats and measured 7 weeks 2 days so all is OK at the moment. But just wanted to say to all the ladies having treatment be careful with trasnferring 2. My hubby and I are very shocked but and scared but hopefully everythign will be OK. x
> 
> Hope evryone else is doing well x


WOW !!!!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* they were saying how I should have one put back because of my age etc, but if I am lucky enough to have two I am going to say I want two put back hopefully they will... James is really good isn't he 
Yes all gone pretty quick I'm going to do my 1st injection at 7.30 

What vitamins have you got on the go

Once you're matched it will all go so quickly for you too  so the nasal spray will be new for you this cycle then  it will be worth all the side effects when you get your bfp 

*everydayisagift* I see you had your scan today  I hope all went well? Did you find out the gender of your baby?


----------



## everydayisagift

I know i dont post much on here now but i always pop back to have a read 

I had my 20 wks scan today


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*everydayisagift* we posted at the same time!!! CONGRATS on having a baby girl  now you can buy all girlie things and start choosing names


----------



## Puglover1980

*Everydayisagift* - hooray. Girls are the best for sure (no offence to your son!)

*Sugarsweet* - that's fab news. Hopefully you'll be matched fast. When's your next AF due?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Char111 - I've just had a mini heart attack reading your post! Triplets!!! We just had 2 x 5AA blasts put back in today! X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

1st stim done tonight, scan is on Monday.... I'm doing 150iu/75iu alternate days 

*sarah* gl with your tww when is you OTD

*goingcrazy* I got the build up drinks you recommended thanks Hun  hope you're doing okay


----------



## Char111

Hi Sarah I wondered how you was getting on. having triplets is a 1% chance so don't get to scared and my dad is a twin and my hubby's dad is a twin so that may explain why my embryo split but I am so scared. My poor hubby nearly had a heart attake when the lady at the scan told us we had triplets. I hope sarah that you get your BFP. I won't wish triplets on you maybe twins lol xxxx But i hoped all teh treatment went well xx

Hoping won't be long till your EC xxx so excited for you x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thank you Hun   how long was you stimming for again? Bless your oh, is it starting to sink in for you both that you're having triplets yet? Have you told your family?


----------



## sugarsweet

Puglover1980 said:


> *Everydayisagift* - hooray. Girls are the best for sure (no offence to your son!)
> 
> *Sugarsweet* - that's fab news. Hopefully you'll be matched fast. When's your next AF due?


Hi Hun my next AF is due on the 16th of may I'm 28 day cycle always on time.. But knowing next month it will be late !! All ways the way x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- hope you first injection went well hon x

Sarah- congrats on being pupo! Did you have a fet or fresh cycle with lister? Noticed from your signature you have 6 blasties.

Going crazy- how are you hon?

Char- how are you? Are you excited and has it sunked yet?

Afm, not much updates, next scAn is my day 11 scan and if there is a dominant follicle and lining is thick, will have HCG shot, then few days later my infusion and few days after than the fet. Hoping n praying our blastocyst survive the thaw


----------



## goingcrazy78

morning ladies

sarah congrats on being pupofingers crossed for you hun  

sugersweet yay it wont be long now  

everyday congratulations a beautiful baby girl on the way fab  

hoping glad your ok the drink defo helped my egg quality espessially cause im pants at uping protein any other way i dont like healthy foods   

minnie im sure your frostie will survive the thaw hun i know how worrying it is but this is your time  

char hows the news sinking in 

kazzab hope your doing ok hun still lucky and escapeing  the dreaded sickness  

puglover woo wooo wont be long now  

stacey hoping thetes some signs of improvement for you and your feeling more alive  

hi to anyone ive missed

asfm still hanging in here 6 days to rescan cant find anywhere close to home that will scan before 8wks im 8 wks today from lmp but each place says to go grom transfer as my first scan was a wk n half behind so they wont scan me so i may aswell hang on till thursday now just wishing the days away off to meet my midwife today and get all booked in for consultant care


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thank you everyone cycle went good again this time, after a scare thinking I wasn't going to get enough eggs we ended up with 15! So out of our 8
5 fertilised 
4 made it to blast yesterday
2 were 5aa and now on board. 
We ended up deciding getting both put back in because no matter the outcome of his cycle it will be our last, OTD is 27th so long 8 days!

Minnie - we had a fresh cycle again this time as we wanted to egg share. X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm getting worse and worse with this cold  any tips for sore throat/phlegm on chest/sinus'
I'm going to my gp tonight, going to get some opting to take as I'm starting to feel a bit chesty  GREAT TIMING BODY 

*minnie* it went fine thanks  when is your day 11 scan Can't wait or you to have your transfer 

*gojngcrazy* thanks  I'm rubbish at upping my protein intake also!!! I'm wishing the days away until next thurs for you  

*sarah* well done you getting 15 eggs!!! Wishing you tons of luck  hoping the 27th comes around quickly for you


----------



## dingle123

Wooohooooo *Sarah* - have a good feeling! Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I am sure your blast will be OK and I am sure you will get your BFP. 

Sarah thats great you got 15 eggs. Are going to freeze the other 2?

Hoping2 eggshare I hope that your OK go see your GP and see if they can give you something. I hope you feel better soon hun xx

Goingcrazy not to long till your scan. I am sure that baby is growing well now xx

Hope evryone else going through treatment is doing well xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Everything crossed Laura, I hope so this time.

Charl111 - no frosties they weren't strong enough, but this is our last go anyway. We have had 2 goes at it and I've just come to the point where I have to be greatfull for what I have. X


----------



## Char111

Sarah I wish you all the best and I really hope you get your BFP. xxxxx 

Dingle I went to my ultra baby and was really happy with them. Having another scan there next Saturday xx


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Hon, not long 6 days will come quick. I have a feeling your baby is settiling in. I'm sure you can't wait to know. Anticipation is not easy!
I really hope my blastie survives the thaw as they intend to give me the IVIG a few days before the transfer. If it doesn't than we would have wasted a lot of money. So here's me hoping and praying. Also will be on clexane and aspirin 5 days before the transfer...

Hoping-Gosh, hope you're cold goes soon...Can you take night nurse or something? Maybe you just caught a bug. Drink plenty of water hon

Sarah- My fingers are cross for you. Did you have any different medicines or do any immune testing this time round?

Char- How are you hon?

Hi to everyone else i've missed


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- my scan is 3.45 on Tues, what about yours?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Minnie - nothing different this time around apart from amount of menopure I was on higher dose. X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks, not sure I will see my gp later and see what she advises... My scan is Monday Hun so we miss by a day... Gl with your scan 
I've everything crossed for yo that your embie survives the thaw    

*char* thanks char  I hope that you and the triplets are doing all good  

*sarah* what dose was you on

Hi to everyone else


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hoping - I was on 300 and went up to 375 this cycle. X


----------



## goingcrazy78

quick drop by from me ladies hope ur all ok 

hoping   get better soon 

been see the midwife shes not concerned about the scan last wk says ots common even in ivf shes positive next week we will sre baby healthy  been refered as an emergancy to consultant care as im red risk group ive got to wear support stocking and have blood thinning injections through out aparantly ill get lots of scans and possibly a 4d scan also need constantky testing for glugose because my son was a big baby  feels exciting to have all my floder makes it seem real  

will pop on later for proper hellos


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping hope your start to feel better and good luck for the scan on Monday.

I am good my sickness isn't as bad, feel tired not to the point i need to go to bed. I am meeting my midwife next weekend on Sunday bit of strange day but she is specalised in multiple births. I will also meet the doctor who specalises in twins and triplets births so I will prob feel a liitle relaxed after I speak to them. But at the moment i feel good I don't really feel pregnant at all apart from boobs growing and hurting me a lot but considering I am carrying 3 babies feel great. I just hope I have a easy pregnancy and everything goes well. I am just taking one day at a time. At the moment all the babies are doing well and are measuring the right day and have strong heartbeats I am getting scans done every 10days so I can check they are doing well then at 12 weeks I will have a scan every 2 weeks so I will be monitored well. x

Maybe you should reconsider having 1 back but up to you hun as its a really high risk pregnancy. I can't go back now but if I could I would of had 1 back. But its a choice hubby and I made and now we have to deal with it and except that we have 3 babies who I hope we will grow and be born as healthy as they can. I am excited but so scared also x

Minni also good luck for Tuesday. xx


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy my sister is pregnant at the moment a week behind me and she is on injections to thin her blood as has thrombosis. I am sure that baby is growing and you will see it next week xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Char wow what a shock that must of been.so glad they all healthy and you not suffering to much. Must be scary, but congratulations. How amazing a big family in one hit  

Hoping hope you feel better soon, what bad timing  

Stacey congratulations on your bfp, but really hope you well soon to enjoy it  

Goingcrazy so glad midwife put you at ease today, I'm sure all will be fine hope waiting for ur next scan don't drag to much  

Minnie my fingers are crossed for a safe thaw. And a bfp at the end of it all  

Sarah hope ur 2ww flys by and u get ur bfp  

Sugarsweet not long now  

As for me I finally have news I have been matched and get my treatment plan Monday    I so happy


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sorry if I missed anyone hope u all well


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *wanna b mum* - that's brilliant news. Told you you'd hear today! Cycle buddies I hope! x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover I hope we are would be great


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Well ladies my gp said that I have a virus  I'm just using paracetamol, Vicks, soothers (for my throat) and a nasal spray for my sinus'

*goingcrazy* I'm glad your midwife app went ok and yo got your folder :hugs:

*char* I'm glad you get a midwife and doctor who specialise in multiple births  I. So glad to hear hat you're feeling okay 
Brilliant that you get so many scans and you will be monitored well 

*wanna b mum* thanks Hun  wohoo CONGRATS on being matched


----------



## carrie lou

Hello ladies, please may I join you?   I have my first appointment at the Lister on the 15th May to be an egg sharer. I'm a little anxious as I was turned down by my local clinic (Bristol) for my AMH being too low - 7.7 - but the Lister say anything over 5 is fine? Isn't it funny how two different clinics can have such different ideas about what is normal?  Anyway I'm terrified the Lister will find some other reason why I'm not suitable, though obviously I hope not.


We already have an amazing and beautiful little boy who is nearly two, and it would be the best thing in the world if we could give him a little brother or sister, and help another couple along the way. I look forward to chatting to you all soon


----------



## dingle123

Lots of luck, *carrie* - hope all goes well @ the lister for you xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Wanna be well done time will fly now!!!!  

Hoping awww hope you feel better soon 

Hi carrie!! The lister are lovely! I'm sure you will be fine, good luck!!

Hope everyone else is good?!

I had egg collection yesterday and got 16 eggs woohoo!! So thats 8 for me and 8 for my recipient. The op was good, not much pain after, just super tired lol. 

Had my call this morning and I have 8 lovely fertilised eggs doing really well. I'm so relieved!! Hope my recipients is going well aswell. 

I have a provisional date on Monday for transfer but hoping for Wednesday. 

Omg those pessaries. I'm pooping for England!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Still unwell, getting worse if anything :/ 
Day 3 of Stims today, scan Monday, just hoe I'm well by the time EC gets here!!

*tasha* thanks  brilliant news all 8 fertilised did you have ICSI Go you getting 16 eggs your recipient must be so happy 

*carrie* welcome to the thread  lister are brilliant you will love them 

Hope everyones having a lovely weekend


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh no!! Are you allowed vitamin c supplements? Drink lots of fresh orange juice. 

Yeah we needed icsi as hubbys sperms are not so hot. I was itching to ask if my recipients fertilised but bottled it incase she told me to mind my own lol.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* you should of asked, I would I'm a nosey person  I'm sure your eggs were good quality Hun I'm sure a lot of hers fertilised fx'd 

We might need ICSI, I'm hoping we don't would be nice to save the money but if we do then that doesn't matter  so great all your eggs fertilised with ICSI though  bet you're so happy 

Not sure, but I'm going to drink loads of orange juice, been drinking water like its going out of fashion


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies

Hoping - sorry your poorly, hope you get better soon

Congrats tasha on lots of eggies... Hope one of them gets you your BFP

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well.

ASM.. ive been to the docs, gave them the letter, she said it would be sent by monday...Hope she does. I will chase Lister at the end of the Week to see if they have received it. Also, had my blood pressure done which was back to normal. Just sorting all my paperwork to get my OH frozen swimmers transferred over... Didnt realise it was so much rigmarole!

At work now...Sucks working the weekend (on nights)  at the wkend when its so nice outside.

Anyone know if its worth me taking Omega3 or codliver oil to improve my egg quality??

xxx


----------



## Char111

Hope I just emailed you about egg quality xxx

Hoping how are you? x

wanna b mum good for the treatment and congrats for getting your match xx

tasha hope your eggs are doing well and they are good quality xx

Hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I'm still ill  had a nose bleed today also... Just hope I get better ASAP, I will speak to the nurses more on Monday 

How are you Hun

*hope* thanks Hun  I'm taking CoQ10 what char recommended but only started them near beginning of treatment...
I hope your doctors letter gets done for Monday


----------



## Bubbles12

Is that co-enzyme Q10? if so, the consultant recommended that too


xxx


----------



## Char111

Yes thats the one co-enzyme Q10 hope84. 

Hoping sorry to hear you are feeling ill soon. Speak to the nurse monday. Poor you rest as much as you can. Maybe its a side effect of the drugs.
I'm Ok very tired today, had a sleep this afternoon as I was so tired. Still no major sickness since I had felt it at 5 weeks. I am having another scan next week so hope the babies are growing. Hope your scan goes well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* my gp said it was a virus was before I started injections also, I thought it was the nasal spray but then my nose won't stop, sore throat, cough, sinus' kill and had a nose bleed today which was weird... I will speak with nurses on Monday, as I won't be able to have GA if I'm ill...

What day is your scan I hope everything continues to go well for you Hun   I'm glad you're managing to have a sleep etc when you can 

*hope* yes it is Hun


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - oh no, so sorry you're so poorly. Fingers crossed you'll be over the worst of it in time for EC. If it's a virus there's unfortunately not a lot you can do to help it, it'll just have to run its course. I'm sure everything will be fine for the GA.

*Hope84* - brilliant that you've arranged the final piece of the puzzle. I bet the letter will be at the clinic by Wednesday.

*Tasha* - well done, that's brilliant news. FC for a 5-day transfer. 100% fertilisation is wonderful.

*CarrieLou* - welcome! I remember you from your question about AMH. So glad you contacted the Lister - they seem to be specialists in dealing with low AMH so you'll be in the best hands.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all enjoying a bit of blue sky and sun.

AFM, I have officially started treatment as I started taking the pill today. Never been so excited to see AF as I was yesterday. So weird that this is the first time in years that I've ovulated naturally - the timing is just perfect!

I'll call the nurses first thing tomorrow to book my scan and get my treatment plan. It will be great to have some dates so I can start to plan.

Ladies who have already had treatment that work a normal 9-5, what did you about all the scans during stimming? I've been told I may need to go every other day due to me being high risk for OHSS. Did you just tell them at work what was happening? I can't exactly take 2 weeks off during stimming just so I can go to the scans! My line manager knows what's going on, so I'm hoping I can treat them as normal medical appointments and go during work without too much bother. Fortunately I work in Euston so it's not too many Tube stops to Victoria.

Sorry for rambling! Was just wondering what everyone else did. For EC and ET I obviously plan to take the day off if it falls on a work day (and a few days after too).

I've got coenzyme Q10, which I plan to start taking as soon as I know my dates. I've also started upping my protein intake. Is there anything else anyone swears by that they think I should _definitely_ be taking? (I'm already taking a conception multivitamin with folic acid and my metformin, the latter of which is meant to be good for egg quality.) I keep seeing comments about Brazil nuts!

Thanks all x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- hon, I hope you get well in the next few days. Are you taking more vitamin c? Manuka honey is really good for cold and etc. good luck for tomorrow hon x
Wannabemum- congrats!!! Not long now, time will start flying for you 
Tasha79- fab news! Pleased for you. I'm sure you will get to 5dt 
Char- hon, really good news that you will be monitored closely. Are you planning to have the babies in London or moving away? 
Going crazy- how are you hon? Pleased for you that you being monitored closely 
Are you going to be on clexane ? Not long for your scan and I'm sure everything is fine
Kazzab- hope all is well with you hon x
Puglover- hope you're well hon x
Afm, just waiting for tues for my day 11 scan 

Hi to everyone else I misses


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- it's good that you don't work to far from lister. The scans are short and usually in the morning so you can go back to work after that. They generally do a blood test to check your estrogen levels and etc
I took leave for ER and a couple of days of ET. It's good that your manager is aware. I did the same but didnt tell others.
Sounds like you have got all the right vits and etc 
Good luck with it all hon x will be here reading 😘


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I feel like I'm getting worse rather than better... I'm going to find it so hard getting ready to go for my scan tomorrow with that long journey feeling like this, I've been lucky its been the weekend and I've been able to just chill out...

*minnie* thanks Hun   I've been drinking more orange juice, but think I might take some of ohs vits as he's got 1000mg vit c... 
Can't wait for tomorrow to see if any of my follicles are co-operating and then I can get some advice on how to shift this cold quick!!!

Can't wait to hear all about our day 11 scan on Tuesday 

*puglover* yay for starting treatment  won't be long until you are sniffing away  sounds like you are taking all the right vitamins 

If you've told your manager and you are not far from lister I'm sure between you that you can make a plan


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Starting to get nervous about my scan tomorrow I hope that my follicles are behaving themselves and growing fx'd!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping sorry to hear your not well im sure it will pass in time for ec just a shame you have to feel rotten now all you can do is rest and keep your fluids up im sure tomoz will show lots of nice follies growing oohhh not long now  

minnie hope your feeling ok not long till your next scan are you having to take anything leading up to transfer  

char hope you and your 3 babies are well hooe your feeling ok  

tasha welldone exellent outcome  

puglover fab news how exciting  

stacey hope your doing ok and theres some improvement  

wannabe yay congratulations  

kazzab hope your feeling ok and both babies are doing well  

hi to anyone ive missed its getting bisy on jere im going to have to start using my brain to remember lol 

afm holding on still 4 days till we know for sure whats going on  bit i know thos sounds crazy as im 8 wks 2days but im sure i keep feeling movement then i think im totally mad as i know baby is hardley visiable  but then ive spoke to other women on there 3rd or more pregnancies and they are like yeh we felt it reallt early so who knows lol  on the plus side my boobs are going massive   downside my bum is killing from this gestone now


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm very sure you won't feel movement at 8 weeks! the baby is about the size of a blueberry and has buds for arms and legs


----------



## goingcrazy78

amy thats why i think im going crazy   but i did feel my son moving from.around ten wks didnt feel my daughter till around 16wks that was my first pregnancy though so who knows midwife says its definatly possible aparantly the more pregnancies you have the earlier you feel.movement along with ur body built etc im normally tiny, i thought she wss just humering me so ive asked around a few of my friends who are pregnant or just had babies and it isnt the first pregnancie and they are all like yeh we did so i come to.the conclusion they are all nutts and im joining them in there insanity lol hope your doing well and baby is growing nice not too long now hin and you get to meet your little prince or princess


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun  do they tell you how man you have and sizes etc? My old clinic did but it wasn't for IVF....?

I hope the next 4 days fly by for you  so glad your boobs are still hurting all great signs


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping  yes the lady that scans you will tell you roughly how many and what size if she doesnt just ask as she may just say all looks good  bit they are lovely so dont be afraid to ask you will see the nurse after aswell who will take your bloods the first scan is always worrying but for clinoc its really just to see if things are moving on the dose they have you on but just think they ec usually takes olace 7 days after first scan so not long left


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* Thanks I will ask them tomorrow then if they don't say  I feel nervous just hope I'm responding as I'm only on 75iu one day and then 150iu the next...

How long roughly will I be there tomorrow

OMG don't tell me that in 7 days it could be EC how scary!!! My estimated EC is 02/05 will be crazy if it happens before....

How many good looking follicles did you have on first scan? I've just been reading back through the thread but there's so many pages


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping you will probebly be about an hour if that.  yeh they said to me first scan typichaly 7 to ten days from first scan is standard for ec i alternated doses to but i was on 150 and 225 my amh is satisfactory  im sure u will have some nice follies growing i tjink i had about 8 on the first scan all little but they soo. grew and produced more so dont worry too much about tomorows they dont really mind how many tomoz just that there is some growing and they will adjust meds if need be it really will fly by now are you feeling any better


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thanks, wasn't sure how long I'd end up being in there for! An hour isn't too bad  my AMH was 35.05 just hope the dose is enough fx'd... When I think of EC being 7-10 days away that is crazy!!!

8 was a good number for first scan  then you ended up with 26 wasn't it? You done so well!!!
Thanks for the reassurance Hun  

I'm still unwell  I'm going to buy some lemons tomorrow so that I can make a honey and lemon hot drink for my throat/chest and get anymore advice off them tomorrow


----------



## goingcrazy78

awww its awful being ill on stimms ive a bot of a cold its this weather hot one min cold the next thetes so much going around honey and lemon will help hopefully being a virus it will pass you by soon im not sure what you coukd take to help i was ill on one of my cycles with a flu like virus and i was aload the lemsips  but each clinic differs on there advice im sure lister will give you the right advise its defo scarey to think your nearly there now im sure with your amh you will have quite a few follies allready yes i got 26eggs  yet on my last scan before ec i hadlots of small ones but they grew lol they werent excpecting 26 but my ladt egg share i produced 22 eggs and lister reduced the meds dose but i still got more eggs  crazy im just glad they orevented ohss they monitor yiu very close  you will go for a scan every two days now  untill your ready for your day in hotel lister


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*gongcrazy* yes I'm not looking forward to travelling there every other day but it has to be done  plus it's nice to know I will be monitored very closely 
I'm so looking forward to my stay in hotel lister though 

I think I have some lemsip I might try that in a bit thanks 

So you've always been a good responder to meds then! How amazing getting over 20eggs I'd be well impressed! You done very good 

I've basically been doing-
Drinking milk
Plenty of water
Build up shake a day
Having meat in my dinner
Lunch I'm including- cheese or eggs...
Using a hot water bottle...
Prenatal
CoQ10

Anything else I should be doing whilst stimming?


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping id say youve got it covered   i think you will get some nice eggs ive responded beter as ive ot older my first ivf i had 300 dose and only got 7 eggs and they wernt great its funny as id of excpected  quality and quantity to reduce but it got better each time the protein defo helps  i got my best quality eggs this time and its the first time i uped protien it was well worth doing,  how far do you have to travel i wss a 6 hour drive each way 12 hrs a day but worth it for a good clinic


----------



## Louisej29

Hopingtoeggshsre!  Good luck with your cycle.  Just to say I was told ( I'm with lister too!) NOT to use a hot water bottle while stimming as not good to over heat the follies.  So just be careful with that one !


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* nowhere near as long as you!!! It takes us about 2 hours each way... That seems far enough  like you said so worth it as Lister are really good 

It is crazy that you got better eggs the older you got  I just can't get much protein down but I'm trying my hardest to eat as much as I can  the build up drinks are nice too what you recommended 

*louise* oh thanks for the tip on the hot water bottle I will stop that right now, I hope I haven't ruined anything 

I can see you've been through quite a journey  do you have any plans for further treatment?


----------



## Puglover1980

Could someone remind me which protein shake things are nice please? I know a particular one was recommended on here a while back, I think by *GoingCrazy*.

Thanks!


----------



## Louisej29

You won't have ruined anything so don't worry! 

We only got our bfn on Friday so still in horrible shock /crying non stop ! Really thought it would be third time lucky, had 2 top grade embryos on board , but still a fail!!! Argh. So not fair! 

Have been pleased with lister with all 3 attempts though so giving it another go in July.  Will soon be bankrupt! 

Recommend the carrot cake on the menu for anyone going there soon for EC! 

Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*louise* oh I'm so sorry you only got your bfn on Friday   must be so hard to deal with   life is so not fair and I hope that you get your bfp in your July cycle I really do 

Thanks for the tip about the carrot cake  I'm going for EC in around a week and half 

*puglover* they're Nestlé build up ones, the chocolate flavour- they're the ones goingcrazy recommended 

Hope you're doing okay


----------



## staceyemma

Nestlé build up choc ones yes they're the best


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - thanks for that. I'm doing ok. Really excited about booking my pill scan tomorrow morning and finding out all the details of my treatment plan. At the moment I have no idea how long I'm going to be on the pill for. Hopefully get some answers tomorrow.

How are you getting on? x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* how are you Hun Hope you're getting better  

*puglover* fx'd you get your plan tomorrow so that you can have some dates  I'm getting on ok thanks, so far done 4 injections and my scan is tomorrow


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- hope you're feeling better hon. Just wanted to wish you all the best tomorrow! I'm sure your follies are growing nicely  
Going crazy- so pleased your feeling movement!!! Hope you're feeling well and I can imagine gestone must be painful! 
My 11 day scan is tues and if all well I think there is hcg, followed by ivig few days before the transfer. Really praying for the embie to survive. Will you be on blood thinning injections hon?
I've decided to go on them imperically together with aspirin


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping good luck with your scan today!!

Going crazy is amazing feeling them movements. Such good news!!

Hope everyone else is good?!

Well had my call this morning all 8 are going to blasto!! I was gobsmacked!! He said 1 looks like it probably won't make it but the others look fab and are all identical and he couldn't choose which is the best one as of yet lol. 

I'm sure he said they are all grade 1 but I haven't a clue what that means?!

Now me and hubby are facing the dilemma of 1 or 2 to put back!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie & Tasha* thanks ladies we are on our way now 

*minnie* thanks Hun  I'm stock unwell but will get tips on what to take hopefully whilst I'm there, so hoping my follies are growing 

Can't wait for your scan tomorrow Hun 

*tasha* that is amazing news  so happy for you  how many are you swaying towards


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello every one hope your all well 
Hoping2eggshare hope you start to feel better soon
PUGLOVER I bet you can not wait to get started with drugs ect  


AFM not heard nothing yet but have had other things on my mind right now my mum is very poorly and we have been told there is nothing they can do for her she has battled cancer for the last 9 years I really keep prying for a miracle so don't no how dealing with this and ivf will go well but all so no I have not got time on my side to put it on hold really don't no were my head is at right now x

Any one I have missed hope your all well x


----------



## ReeseDL

Hi All
Eventually, first appointment tomorrow at Lister for inital blood tests and then back on 7th May for full consultation with my husband, for egg sharing.
I hope so much they accept us.
Good luck everyone for whatever this week holds!
x


----------



## Bubbles12

Sugarsweet,

so sorry about your mum.... It must be devastating, especially with you just starting treatment.
big hugs 

Reese, 

good luck, fx'd you get accepted

Xx


----------



## Minnie2

sugarsweet- so sorry to hear about your mom. Hope things will improve.

Hoping2eggshare-Good luck hon, looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - that awful news, so sorry. You sound like a strong lady so I'm sure you'll be able to cope with whatever gets thrown at you.

*Tasha* - amazing. I hope I'm lucky enough to end up in a similar situation. I'm looking forward to your ET and OTD.

*Hoping2eggshare* - how did your scan go? Can't wait to hear about how many follicles are starting to grow.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I've got my dates through. I don't have to take the pill for very long (only 12 days in total), which is great news. My scan is on the 2nd of May and - all being well - I will start sniffing on the 3rd and injecting on the 10th (two days after my birthday - interesting birthday present!). If all goes to plan  EC should be around the 22nd. Woohoo!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi all  sorry for the long reply just got home as me and oh went out for something to eat afterwards 

Scan went fine, she said I have loads of little follicles and I am where I should be for day 4 of Stims....
When I asked how many she just said lots of lil ones we won't begin counting them just yet... She said we should hopefully know a bit more on my next scan (6days of stimming)

If no call by 6pm then I am to just carry on with the same doses that I'm doing (75iu alternated with 150iu).

I'm worried that Things aren't going right but she said that I'm on track for day 4 so fx'd!!!

Next scan is weds 

*sugarsweet* I am so sorry to hear about your mum :hugs:

*reese* gl with your appointment tomorrow 

*minnie* how are you doing Hun? Bet you cannot wait for tomorrow 

*puglover* that's great  I only took the pill for 11 days as well  so exciting to get your dates isn't it  not long now and you will be sniffing and injecting


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare I hope your scan goes weel today hun. Can't wait to hear how many follicles you have already, I had loads on my first scan.

Goingcrazy how are you? Not to long till your scan thursday I am looking forward to hearing your good news.

Minnie good luck for your scan tomorrow its all getting close now to that FET.

Puglover great news of getting yoru plan. It will fly by now xx
Kazzab how are you? any symptoms yet?

Sugarsweet sorry to hear about your mum  

So many people on hear now but I wish everyone the best of luck starting of doing there treatment.

Afm have a scan this Wednesday to check on the babies. Been feeling so tired. Still no sickness since I was 5 weeks so maybe thats it for me regarding the sickness x.
x


----------



## Char111

Hoping2eggshare. I had loads of follicles like you but they weren't that big so don't worry hun. They will grow believe me. Remember as well your amh is high so you will get lots of follices. Its all going well for u x

You know the protien shakes make sure they don't have soya in hun xxx It takes about 10-12 days for follicles to get big enough for ec xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks you've made me feel better   just so scary isn't it as its not just my cycle it's another ladies also 

I'm not doing protein shakes- I'm doing nestle build up drinks what goingcrazy recommended, oh has got protein shakes here but I'm not going to bother with them... 

Can't wait for your scan weds  I hope you and babies are all doing well  Im glad you've no kore sickness  bless, you're bound to be tired with three babies using all your energy, hope you manage to nap when you can


----------



## Char111

I know ivf is scarey but they wouldn't of let you do egg sharing if they didn't think you could get lots of eggs. I bet you get around 20+ i had to coast a few days as my estrogen went but I doubt that will happen to you as I was on 150iu and I think they should of started me on like you are on 75 and 150 like you. 

Are you still going for 2 embryos to be transferred? And are going to freeze any if yiou have any left over. We have 2 frozen. xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Hi hon, glad your scan went well.. Time is flying for you too..Char is right, I'm sure will have lots of follies.

Char- How are you hon? Good luck with your scan tomorrow x

Puglover- Congrats on yr dates! Bet you can wait now 

All i have missed, hope all is well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Well lister literally just called me and they're upping my dose to 150iu every night... Hopefully this boosts the lil follicles in the right direction!!! Guess that means I'm not responding too well doing the alternate doses..*

*char* it is very scary you are right!! I have to chill out like you said I'm capable of producing eggs and I will produce eggs 
I remember when you had to lower/ not take injections when your estrogen was high!

Yes I still want two just incase one doesn't implant, I know it's risky, I just hope I'm lucky enough to get two...

We were going to freeze, but without going into too much detail on here, we've just had some financial problems and IF we need the ICSI then we cant freeze, makes me so sad to go through this to not being able to freeze any left over embryos, but right now we can't, unexpected circumstances... We will be ok though in a few weeks...

*minnie* hi  I hope so I really do!!! How are you feeling about your scan tomorrow


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

Do you think you will ever use your ice babies? I know my sister would love another 1 but it would mean a new car, new house which she simply couldn't afford...

Hoping,

Glad to hear scan went well. I always find the 1st scan after stims is a bit disappointing as you don't get a lot of info as its still early days...
Keep growing them eggies!

Goingcrazy,

Not long til your scan, I have my fingers crossed for you but by the sound of it, you don't need it. I think you are still very much pregnant and going to see a bubba on Friday!!!

Puglover,

Congrats on the dates... Its all so exciting! 22nd is when I go on my holiday so that's 4 weeks on weds...

AFM, I feel very much a fraud on here as nothing is going on with me. I went to the doc AGAIN as my back has gone and asked if they had sent my letter to the clinic, she said they had... That's the best ive got, lol!
They have given me diazepam for my back, im a little concerned taking them as I am trying to hard to make my body as healthy as poss. But it kills when im sitting or lying down.
As for the eating healthy... im actually enjoying it. Ive been eating lots of fruit and veg and trying not to eat so many carbs, plus ive been going to the gym at work (new for me, go me)!!!

Hope all you other ladies (which I may have missed) are well


xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* you're not a fraud Hun :hugs: we've all been in your waiting position, I was on all the time when I was waiting 

Don't worry about meds Hun  when you start Stims then be cautious I would say but until then I wouldn't worry, if you're worried maybe email a nurse for piece of mind?

Thanks, feel a lil better now they've upped my dose to everyday so fx'd!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- It may just be their boosting up yr follies..They increased mine on day 7 too. Don't be too worried about it. It's normal hon
I'm feeling ok. I've been reading to much about frozen embryos and their survival rate and success rate and etc...not liking google at the mo


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* oh no stay away from google!!!!  what have lister said about embies and surviving the thaw
You're right Hun, thanks for the reassurance


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping you will be able to get 2 transferred its your choice hun.

Hi Minnie yes I am good thank you

Hope84 I think it depend on my husband job if he is still doing well but if I do have a anther go and all 3 babies are born I will only have 1 transfered if I had 2 again and had triplets again I would have a nursery of kids lol that would not be good 
But like your sister it all comes down to money. I just want all these 3 babies to be born and be healthy. I suppose if I don't use them I would give them away at Lister. Have you had any news from Lister?

I have just had a call from james nicopalos (i can't spell his second name) He was really nice and he said that he has delievered triplets and lots of them have gone on to be healthy children and intensive care at the hospital now a days are really good and I have a good chance all 3 will be OK. I asked him about fetal reductions as I was worried about this and he said not to have it unless there is a risk to my health and my babies and to not worry about it now, He said there is a chance 1 may not make it but he was nice and had really made me feel more relaxed now. I have got to keep him posted on the babies by email. I was worried he was going to have ago at me for putting 2 back lol x .


----------



## Char111

Minnie try not to read google. Your embie will be fine. I am terrible for google i go on abour triplets all time and the success rate it scares me so much some of the stuff I read. x


----------



## Char111

Hope 84 hope your back gets better hun. well doen on the gym and healthy eating I can't stop bloody eating lol Yesterday I ate so much i just get so hungry all the time x My stomach is so big it can't be the babies yet must be all the food lol x


----------



## Char111

Hope 84 just one more thing give Lister a little email for a update. I did it every few days.. I was a pain x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* aw James is lovely isn't he  I'm so glad that he managed to help to ease your mind  my oh asked if I fancied him cause I'm always saying how good he is 

Yes I def want two transferred I did from the beginning and I will be standing my ground if I end up with 2


----------



## Char111

Hoping they will let you have 2. You may have to fight   james is lovely, thats funny your oh thinks you like him. He is just striaght to the point and really nice. I have had hime from the start. I had IUI there and he was the one that told us about egg sharing x
You may as well have 2 back if you aren't going to freeze any x Do you have a history of twins in your family? x


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks ladies,

Char,
its understandable to worry, they obvs have to go through the risks...As you will be having scans every couple of weeks, you will see them grow and grow... Amazing!!
P.s, blame the eating on the babies 

As for chasing them, it was only 6 days ago that I had my consultation, although I do want to know if my bloods came bk ok. I maybe will email them on Friday to see if they have rec'd the gp letter..

Well, just cooked an amazing casserole (if I do say so mysef)
yum yum

Xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks ladies what a great and lovely group on this thread well the Docters have give my mum weeks two months... but I'm not going to give up on hope and I'm still gonna get my BFP for my mum  xx


----------



## Char111

Sugarsweet I am so so sorry about about your mum. focus on spending as many happy time with her now. She would want you to go through with ivf and I have no doubt you will get your bfp. xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Ladies who've already had treatment - when do I need to start increasing my protein? Should I start now or do I only need to do it once I'm stimming?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* it was funny when he said that  James seems really good at what he does he gave me meds my other clinic wouldn't etc... yes I'm going to fight to have 2 back and nope no twins in either of our families, so I guess that lowers our chances of triplets a lot! If it didn't work I just want to know I done all I could you know?

*hope* I too like char stalked the hell out of them  don't be shy 

*sugarsweet* I am so sorry to hear about your mum Hunni   I really hope that you get your bfp for your mum I really do 

*puglover* I didn't increase mine until treatment but some ladies start before, don't think it really matters as long as you do it during treatment, but can only be good to start now I guess?


----------



## Bubbles12

How did u up your protein ladies...?

X


----------



## Tasha1979

Sugarweet, awwwww im so sorry, what a shock, I pray you will get your BFP xx  

Hoping, omg I love James, he is so funny and to the point!! I only had small follicles, not worth measuring at my first scan, then they upped my menopur to 300 and bam there they was next scan.

Puglover, I started when I was injecting, but no harm starting whenever and I bet your well excited!! 

Char, eat for England!!! Its the only time you don't feel guilty   

Minnie, I have everything crossed for you!!!

Hope, I ate lots of chicken, eggs, fish but a lot of girls here use protein shakes

Hi to anyone I missed!! 

Im feeling a bit icky and have a really tight chest today, hope im not coming down with the lurgies!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Tasha* he is great isn't he  I hope on my second scan there are follicles worth measuring fx'd!!! What was your AMH? As I'm only on 150iu?
A tight chest isn't a OHSS symptom is it I hope you feel better soon- I would get the hiney and lemon out now to prevent it Hun  

*hope* things like- eggs, beans, nuts, milk, cheese, yoghurt, chicken and proteins shakes or build up drinks...


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh gawd, I didn't think about that, I put it down to the general anaesthetic or the lurgies!  

Will dig out my paperwork as I cant remember it off the top of my head, had a massive car accident last July and my memory has got rubbish since lol


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* I didn't mean to scare you, you might be ill or from the GA Hun  i just know stacey got OHSS but I'm not sure what the symptoms are


----------



## Bubbles12

OHSS symptoms:

Nausea
bloating
struggling to breathe/shortness of breath/chest pain
not passing urine often
Diarrhea
urine been darker 
thirst


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping that's ok. I'm a tough cookie lol

I do feel sicky
Bad chest
Not weeing much even though fluids are high
Very bloated but put that down to the egg collection Friday. 
However I feel totally fine other than that. Is that normal?!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* I'm not sure Hun?  I would call them tomorrow just to check to make sure you're safe?


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya ladies!! 

Chat I still can't get over triplets!! What will you do for a buggy! Glad the dr has put your mind at rest good luck for the scan!! 

Hoping good news that your stimming!! Not long now till ec!! 

Going crazy! Scans nearly hear! Everything crossed all is well! 

Hope everyone who is cycling now is doing well! 

AFM still no symptoms! Just hungry all the time!! Scan next week on Monday!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies flying visit just wanted check how hoping went on and how everyone is doing 

hoping fab news ull get lots of good eggs im sure hope ur feeling better to 

minnie good luck for your scan hun im sure everything will be ok 

char and kazzab glad to hear ur both well

tasha wow amazing news 

hope 84 lots of eggs milk nutts milkshakes chicken etc i started uping mine as soon as i knew i was going to start 

puglover i uped protein from the start but i think aslong as its uped while stimming its just as affective 

sugersweet so sorry about your mum sending you massive hugs

anyone iv missed hi hope all is well

asfm bad day yesterday got a call to say my uncle passed away very sudden only 48 he had a heart attack while driving still in total shock and off to identify him etc today just trying to stay calm and think of the baby as ive had so much go wrong since my bfp im starting to think im cursed , scan thurs cant wait to just know im praying its gonna be good news and my uncles looking down making sure my luck changes symptoms wise weeing loads heartburn no sickness still and my boobs are sore and huge other thing ive noticed is a fair bit of discharge now which i know is the protective plug building so that gives me hope


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- I'm so sorry about your uncle hon... that's so sad . Stay strong. I'm glad you're feeling the pregnancy symptoms and your scan is just ina  few days as well..
Take care hon xx

Hoping2eggshare- How you feeling hon? With more menopur bet your follies are growing.

Tasha- All the best! Good news..Are you going to transfer 1 or 2?

Char- Thanks hon, i have love hate relationship with google at the mo

Kazzab- Hope you're feeling good hon..Babies are growing now 


AFM, scan later this afternoon...Everyone here is going on abt James...Now I wish i had him as my consultant..He did my EC and seemed very nice..A bit too late to change now I guess...


----------



## Tasha1979

Goingcrazy omg so sorry about your uncle, what a shock!

Kazzab eat eat eat!!  

Minnie good luck with the scan!! I think we might fight for 2 as I had fluid in my uterus and I'm panicking  

Good morning to everyone else!


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie good luck for today. Hope everything goes well.

Tasha I hope your feeling a bit better.

Hoping how are you feeling? When is your next scan ?

Goingcrazy I am so so sorry to hear aboout your uncle. I know how had it is hun. I hope yoru scan on thursday goes well. You have simular symtoms to me xx

Kazzab I know I can't believe I have triplets its a 1% chance happening. I have no idea where I will get a buggy from. Not doign any baby shopping till I am well over 4 months as triplets are high risk. And 1 may not make it so the doctors and nurses tell me. I hope all 3 make it. as I have got over the shock now and I am excited to have 3 babies coming. I asked James the doctor from Lister about symtoms as I am not being sick or really have sickness and he said its fine and not to worry, some woemn don't get any symtoms and some women get really sick, We just seem to be the women that get no symtoms. One thing I do have though my boobs are growing and so sore. I can't fit into any of my bras, I was up most of the night as they ached when I laid on them on my side. They are so tender. So I guess thats a good sign, and my lower back today is really sore. I have been taking stomach pitctures every week and from week 7 to week 8 my stomach has grown a lot. I am going to be bloody massive at 12 weeks. I hope your scan goes well monday you will see a lot more now your 10 weeks can't wait to hear your update. I can't wait for my scan tomorrow but I am scared as well. I always get scared before a scan. xx


----------



## Char111

Also hope everyone else is doing well who is starting treatment or going through treatment xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* thank you Hun   can't wait to hear all about your scan on Monday Hun  how many weeks will you be

*goingcrazy* so sorry to hear about your uncle Hunni   I pray that you have nothing but good news on Thursday Hun 

*minnie* I'm doing good thank you Hun, slightly better flu wise, but nowhere near 100%... Gl with your scan today can't wait to hear how it all goes  
James is lovely, I, sure your consultant is just as nice though 

*tasha* how are you feeling today

*char* thanks Hun feeling a touch better today, scan is tomorrow- the joys of every other day scans... Hun you're carrying 3 babies you're going to have a lovely bump  I'm so happy for you it's like a ready made family  
Can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow


----------



## Char111

HI Hoping glad you feel better hun. Good luck for the scan tomorrow. I am sure them follicles are growing.

Kazzab James emailed me from Lister and he told me to ask my consultatnt I am seeing at my nhs hospital about staying on cylogest (what joy lol)
As he said there is evidence that they can prevent preamatre births. That is for twins triplets ect... So might be worth asking your doctor at the hospital where you will be going. x


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, I am struggling to keep up with this thread, it moves so fast! But just want to say how encouraging it is to see so many of you being successful at the lister, I hope I can be too.  


Char, wow, triplets - that's amazing! I don't blame you for being shocked at first but I'm sure it will be wonderful, and just think, your babies will always have someone to play with  


Goingcrazy, so sorry to hear about your uncle, that's such sad news and must be a big shock happening so suddenly  Take care of yourself.  


Sorry for no more personals, like I said it's difficult keeping up, but good luck to everyone who is having tx at the moment   


I have a question regarding family history etc ... My mum had a serious illness a few years ago (she's fully recovered now). I've done a little research and it seems it is not genetic or inherited, but my mum having had it does put me at a slightly higher risk of getting it later in life. I'm wondering whether this will affect me being an egg donor. Obviously I will tell them about it but as it's not strictly speaking a genetic disease, hopefully it won't stop me? Does anyone know?


----------



## Char111

Hi carrie Lister told me that they are only looking for genetic or inherited genetic or diseases so I expect that you will be fine. You can always email one of the nurses to fine out but If you can't inherit then I don't think you need to worry xx


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Char   That's what I was hoping.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks I'm getting slightly better not 100% yet... That's great news that they can prevent premature birth fx'd 

*carrie Lou* like char already said you SHOULd be fine as its not inheritable I agree just email one of the nurses to help ease your mind


----------



## Bubbles12

Going Crazy

Sorry to hear about your uncle... So cruel to be taken so soon

Minnie

Hope your scan went well today,

AFM...

Ive had a bit of a mere today... Problems with my car, but that's another story.

I emailed the lister today to ask if it was ok to take the diazepam that was prescribed for my back. They said it was but because diazepam is prescribed for mental illnesses, I would have to get my GP to send another letter stating why I was prescribed these. My GP refused saying 'I cant write a letter to her clinic everytime I prescribe her something....' I reallt don't think she understood why my clinic needed it!

In the end, after going back and forth from the clinic to the GP, the clinic were happy to accept a copy of my medical notes stating the bad back and diazepam prescribed, signed and stamped from a GP, which has been done and accepted! Phew!

On the upside, the lister have received my GP letter (In less than a week, well 3 working days actually) and it looks like they are going to start matching me!!! WOOOOOOO!!!

She did say that they are going to chase up my NK cell results tomorrow, which confused me as I spoke to Emma earlier today and she said it would take 4 - 6 weeks... Maybe they are rushing them through ??

Sorry that I missed a lot of you ladies.. Hope you are all well


xxxxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely ladies 

Iv been lurking on this thread for a while and would love to join you.
Today I had my 1st consultation for the egg/share programme and have been accepted providing bloods etc are OK.I'm using donor sperm and trying for a sibling.
Have egg/shared twice before 1st one I got my beautiful son,2nd only got 7 eggs so donated my 3rd go ended in BFN 

Everyone was so lovely today I start treatment after my hols in June I'm so excited I'm under Dr Thum ( I think his name is hes Chinese so lovely) he was amazed at the amount of follicles I had but not a lot of eggs ? thinks I may have gone to egg collection to early.

Hope84  thankyou so much for you help in answering all my questions when I PM'D you.

Looking forwards to chatting to you all ladies 

Katie xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Scan tomorrow, I'm really hoping that my follicles are grooooooowing fx'd!!!

*minnie* how did you get in today? Hope you're okay

*hope* I'm glad you finally got the diazepam situation sorted  Myngp letter was received quickly too you will be matched in no time 

*juicy27* welcome  Lister are lovely aren't they  I'm sure your bloods will be fine as you've egg shared a few times  not long until June- Exciting Times ^banana:

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- hon, how are you? When is your next scan?

Hope84- glad you got the GP stuff sorted. Did you do your nk cells with lister or yr GP? I had mine done after my fail cycle. Hope everything goes well for you

Juicy27- welcome. All the best with your cycle. I'm also with dr thum and was there today afternoon for a scan 

Hope everyone else is doing well

Afm- day 11 scan follie is not big enough , 14.5 mm, they want it to be 18 before trigger, so would have to go back for another scan on Thursday...


----------



## Puglover1980

*Juicy* - welcome! I've been so impressed with Lister so far and hope that some of the luck on this thread rubs off on me and you!

*Hoping2eggshare* - can't wait for the results of your scan.

*Minne* - lots of luck for Thursday. Sounds like you'll be triggering that night then. Nearly there now.

*Those who have already had treatment and egg shared* - in terms of the provisional dates you were given at the start of your cycle, did you find they varied hugely to what ended up happening? Obviously I know they are just a guide at this point because it can vary due to so many factors; I'm just interested. For example I've been told to expect EC around 22 May if everything goes to plan. Did you find that you ended up having EC (and start stimms etc.) roughly around the time they'd said?

Nothing new from me. Just waiting for my pill scan next Thursday and should know more then.

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Scan day today, hoping them follicles have grown a little bit fx'd!!!

*minnie* fx'd that you're ready tomorrow Hun   my next scan is today 

*puglover* thanks  I know I haven't got to EC yet, but I have been told you will give or take a few days around your date if things don't go according to plan all depends on how quick you respond to the meds apparently, but I'm sure the other ladies can give you a better idea


----------



## SarahScrafton

Been naughty today and tested 6dp5dt and BFP!! Tested first on cheapy tesco one and v faint postive so ran out and got some first response and nice positive lines. 

Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* CONGRTULATIONS so happy for you  any symptoms yet


----------



## Minnie2

Sarah- Congrats !!! Bet you're going to keep testing for the next few days right?

Hoping- All the best for today. I'm sure your follies have grown hon. Do you have a potential EC  date yet?

Puglover- Hope all is well. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I have one tomorrow too. Yes i think they may trigger tomorrow and potential transfer will be on Tuesday. Praying my frozen embie survives!!


Char, goingcrazy,kazzab,tasha,hope84- anyone i else i 've missed. Hope you're all doing well


----------



## staceyemma

Congrats sarah!!!!!!!!!  
Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

Congrats Sarah, that's brilliant news.

So Hoping2eggshare and Minnie will be the next ones to test then? Or Tasha.

Exciting. Keep the BFPs coming please


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks girls!! Yes I'll carry on testing till OTD on Saturday but was really good line today. Xx


----------



## carrie lou

Congrats Sarah, wonderful news


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* Tasha, minnie, me then you  how are you??

*sarah* congrats again  when is your OTD?

*minnie* thanks hunni  estimated EC was 02/05 but I think that's a likely to change now not sure... Hope you're doing okay?

Scan went ok, lining starting to thicken up, one follicle is at 11. She said I've got loads of follicles they just need to grow. Basically she said this usually would be a first scan and is what they expect at 1st scan. Basically I had an even earlier one cause of my age and amh.... But if my estrogen is getting higher then that shows things should start to move along. If its slightly low still then I will either have to up my dose or reduce some of the nasal spray- I will know at 6, if I don't hear back then I stay at same dose etc... I said are things okay and she said not to worry things are fine, although I can't help but worry I just want some big follicles... Next scan Friday...


----------



## Tasha1979

Hello my girlies!!

Sarah fantastic news congratulations!!!!!!  

Hoping great news about scan. I used a hot water bottle on mine as was told this is fine before ET. My follies seemed to boost the last 2 days of stimming. 

Minnie. Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. I pray your precious embies are ok!!

Pug lover I never got a collection date at the start  

Juicy welcome!!!! I love love love the lister!!!!!!!

Hi to anyone I've forgot!!!

Well I had my embryo transfer today!!!! Eeeek!!! Had a bloody fantastic (her words lol) hatching blasto. 5 blastos frozen. She's put me on the wall of fame  
She said she'd eat her hat if I don't get a BFP from such an egg. Hope my recipient has such good luck too!! I'm buzzing!!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - that's utterly brilliant. What a brilliant thing to be told. I am so jealous!

*Hoping2eggshare* - good to hear that things are progressing. If they need to alter your dose you'll know soon enough. I am so worried about not responding well to the menopur too, but I have such faith in that clinic. They _must_ know what they're doing. I've definitely never heard of someone with high AMH having a cancelled cycle because of failure to respond! I'm doing OK thanks love. The days seem to be crawling by but I've got Friday off work, which I'm looking forward to. I am having a majorly drastic haircut, which I am very nervous about! (I have ****-length hair and am having it ALL cut off!) That should keep my mind of this interminable wait for a day!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* well done you  bet you're so happy  did you get a pic When's your OTD??

*puglover* hey Hun  I'm responding they've just got to wait on my bloods if I don't hear in next couple hours I just stay at the same dose- she did say often when ladies have loads of follicles it just takes them a while to get the dose right to boost them, things have progressed since last scan so if estrogen is rising then my follicles should start getting bigger she said, this process is so nerve wracking!!!

I guess with high amh they have to start on lower doses and increase when necessary...

How great you're having a complete change of haircut Im sure you will like it  something to focus on  not long for you now


----------



## everydayisagift

SarahScrafton said:


> Been naughty today and tested 6dp5dt and BFP!! Tested first on cheapy tesco one and v faint postive so ran out and got some first response and nice positive lines.


GREAT NEWS ON YOUR  SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU HUN


----------



## Char111

Hi sarah congrats so happy for you..

Afm me had scan today very sad news the indentical twins had no heartbeat today. Feel very sad. But the other baby still has a strong heartbeat at 170bpm and measured 8 weeks 2 days which I am today. I am so happy that I still have 1 baby and  its still going strong. I hope and pray that it carries on growing. In some ways I know that I will now have a healthy pregnancy and hopefully this baby will go full term. I saw the baby today wiggling the one that way growing strong and the you could judt make out the hands and feet. I am not being monintor by a consultant at the nsh hospital till I am 12 weeks. He told me the twins will just getting smalled and fade away. I have another scan next week on Wednesday.
IVF is so hard   

Goingcrazy I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Minnie I hope your follicle grows.

Hoping I hope your scan went well today. xx

I hope everyone else is doing well My hubby is taking me out tonight as I just feel numb right now. I want to not get upset as I want this other baby to grow and not get distressed. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

They called I'm upping my dose tonight to 225iu and one sniff twice a day instead of two... I'm back Friday...

*char* have a lovely time hunni  bless hubby trying to keep your mind off stuff, just read your signature I am so so sorry Hun   your little baby seems like a little fighter  must be so hard for you, thinking of you 

*goingcrazy* gl tomorrow Hun will be thinking of you


----------



## Tasha1979

Char hun I am so sorry you are a brave lady massive massive hugs   

Hoping good luck with them higher injections!! I got a piccy of my little blob in a lovely lister clinic frame hehe. OTD is a week Friday eeeek.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - I'm so sorry love. That's heartbreaking. But you're right - you'll have a much safer pregnancy and will be able to have a natural birth. It doesn't make things any easier though. Focus on that strong baby of yours who was waving at you today. xx


----------



## Char111

Thank you everyone. Its going to be a long week till next Wednesday. xxx


----------



## Char111

tasha how many did you have back. wow you got a lot to freeze also xx


----------



## dingle123

A flying visit:

*Char* - very sad news 

*Sarah* - already congratulated you but just wanted to reiterate I'm so happy for you! Xx

*goingcrazy* - is your next scan tomorrow? Have everything crossed for you


----------



## Tasha1979

Char just the 1. Was opting for the 2 but got scared due to the quality of the embies


----------



## Wanna b mum

Char I'm so sorry how sad. Sounds like you have one strong fighter there so stay strong Hun sending u lots of   

Hoping hope your feeling better, not long for u now  

Minnie hope all going well for u  

Sarah  that's fab news congratulations   

Goingcrazy how are  you when is next scan tomorrow?? 

Hi everyone else hope all well.


----------



## happycoach

Hi sorry not posted had no wireless 

So up date been for ec today 14 so 7 each we have no money to freeze so was really wanted two transferred but paper work say they only recommend 2 and catching up with everyone has made me worry I'm so sorry Char How sad Hun wishing you all the health and happiness for your fighter and rest up 

Congrats to you Caroline 

And how is everyone else ?!?!


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

Char -  I have PM'd you   

Hoping -  Hope your eggies grow nice, big and fat  

Tasha - Congrats on been PUPO... Lets hope this thread gets another BFP

Juicy - I don't need to welcome you...LOL!

Minnie - Yay to trigger!!! You will be PUPO in no time!!1

Puglover -  Good luck with the hair chopping!

Sarah -  Congrats on your BFP

AFM - Having a bit of a down day today... Just money and nervous about treatment, thinking about my babies and to top it was seeing Char's bad news. So ive been eating a lot... Comfort eating I guess! 

If ive missed anyone - apologies, I hope all is well, just hard to keep up.


xx


----------



## carrie lou

Char, so sorry for your sad news  but that remaining little embie sounds like a strong one and I hope in time it will bring you some comfort. Hope you are OK  


Hope everyone else is well this evening


----------



## happycoach

Meant only recommend 1 - what too do as was convinced I wanted two if we could :/


----------



## SarahScrafton

Char - I'm so sorry Hun, you one remaining one sound lime a fighter and hopefully this means a much smoother pregnancy for you. Xxx

Thank you everyone, I'm praying we have a better time this around. Xxx


----------



## Char111

Thank you Sarah and carrie its really hard at the moment but I am more worrie dabout the 1 remaining. xx


----------



## Char111

Sarah are you going to get a scan done at Lister? xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char my heart goes out to you both no words can comfort i know i lost my sons twin very early on i know its hard but sounds like your doing what you need to and focusing on your healthy baby  

sarah massive congratulations  

tasha congrats on being pupo  

hoping welldone keep them.follies growing  


hi to evetyone hope ur all doing well 

afm been orginising my uncles funeral so havent had time think about my scan  untill reality give me a kick earlier went the loo had a bit of discharge with brown blood stain sorry for the detail lol but it reminfed me what we could be facing im sure its just a bit of the plug but still mafe me worry been checking ever since but nothing scan is tomoz at 9


----------



## Bubbles12

GoingCrazy,

Sorry to hear that you are spotting. Lots of women spot and go on to have healthy pregnancies, but understandably you are concerned. At least your scan is early in the morning so not much waiting around...

Good luck tomorrow... Remember what I said about you been such a strong person, waiting it out all this time.

I will be keeping an eye out all day tomorrow to see your update.... 

xxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Ladies,

Did any of you try Hypnotherapy?

A friend of mine gave me Helen Mcpherson 'The IVF Belief'. She swears by it, I was just wondering if anyone else has tried it?

xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- hon really sorry to hear about your twins. You have the other baby to focus on. Take care and rest well. Hugs x
Going crazy- good luck with your scan tomorrow. Praying all will be well for you
Hoping2eggshare- hope you're feeling ok today. Do you have a potential EC date

Hi to everyone else and hope you're doing well


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- never tried it. Only acupuncture so far  I ordered Alan beer's book and received it today - titles is your body baby friendly . Are you going to try it?I'm looking fwd to read it as it explains on miscarriages, unexplained infertility and I've failure


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie and goingcrazy thank you. very sad day but a good one as well as I have to remember that the other baby is still there. And it was amazing today to see it moving around. I used to be a full time athlete and today it looked like this little baby was runnig already. My husband runs as well so it may take after us. xx

Goingcrazy stay strong till that scan hun and I will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hope and minnie thanks ladies its only brown streaks in mucus thankfully so all being well something and nothing i bleed through my two pregnancies previously and had two healthy children so im hopefull for tomoz  

char thanks hun sending u big hugs x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- that must be an amazing feeling to feel the baby wriggle I hope I get to feel it in the near future too 
Keep positive as you have a healthy baby growing x


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

I pictured you been the sporty type... How strange!

Minnie... Im going to try the CD tonight. As for that book. I think I will buy it. I am going on Holiday next month so it would be good reading material..

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely ladies  

Char    sending  what a roller coaster of emotions for you both X

Hoping  Hot water bottle on your tummy is good for growing follies  

Going crazy will be thinking of you for scan tom my lovely sending positive vibes 

Puglover 80  happy new hair do it will soon be May time will fly by 


Sarah    Fantastic news on your BFP   for HEALTHY  8mths for you

Hope84     

To anyone else Ive missed hope you are all well pls forgive me re personals just getting to know you all.

AFM  handed in my Dr's letter from Lister today for my GP and wow got a call from Dr's sec saying all filled in and put in the post now that what I call efficient  
Trying to sort how much train fare will be as I'm coming from the north east nightmare.

Katie xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- let me know how the cd is too. Will start a bit of the reading now.


----------



## Char111

Juicy thank you.

Thats great you have your gp letter. that can be the what can take the longest. Hopefully you will soon be matched xxx

xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope is that your embie from your last cycle? xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Minnie,

Will do hun... I may have trouble with it as I normally need complete silence when im trying to sleep. 

Let me know how the book is, and if its a 'easy read' of so I will get one just before my holiday.

xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

That's my embie from my 1st cycle...My precious angel  

xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi minnie I didn't feel the baby wish I could of. You could see it on the screen. Its amazing how much they grow in the space of a week, you will get your bfp xxx


----------



## Char111

Aww its nice that we can have something to remember them by. I have my 2 embryos and Its nice to have it xx looks a good quality one xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

For all those ladies waiting to be matched

The nurse at the Lister yesterday told me that there was a long list of recipients so matching wouldn't be long  good news.

Hope84 I will be intrested what you think of CD,i had acupuncture on my last cycle so relaxing but expensive


Katie xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Tasha* can't wait for your OTD!!! Do you think you will test early I bet you're loving your picture  thanks, I hope that they work too- did you have your nasal spray dose reduced? I can't remember if it was you or not?

*wanna b mum* thanks, hopefully not too long but we will see fx'd... How are things going with you

*happycoach* well done on 14 eggs  how are you feeling? They've recommended 1 to me also, but I have heard that it is your decision 

*Hope84* I am so sorry to hear that you're having a down day   I hope you feel better soon with all the stress 
I haven't tried that cd but a lady on another forum told me to YouTube IVF meditation/relaxation and I've done that a few times 

*goingcrazy* oh hun I'm praying for that it is just spotting Hunni  everything crossed for you, I cannot wait for your scan you have done amazing waiting all this time and I have literally everything crossed for you that you get good news tomorrow hunni I really do    

*minnie* hey Hun yes next thurs but I really can't see that happening I think IF I even get that far that it might be pushed back a bit as there is no major growth yet but we will see...
How are you doing Hun

*char* your lil baby is a strong little suvivor and I'm sure he/she will be an athlete just like mum and daddy. I know it must be so upsetting for you right now, but you have a fighter inside of you Hun  

*juicy* I was doing the hot water bottle and someone on here told me that lister told them not to do it so I stopped.... Not sure what to do... 
Travel might be expensive Hun  we are lucky enough to drive we live 1.5/2hours away... Fx'd it's not too expensive on the train 
Glad your gp is sorted now long now until you're matched


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

The 1st was a early Blasto... My 2nd embie looks a lot better but I cant seem to be able to upload pics on here! But your right, its such a lovely thing to have especially if a pregnancy comes at the end of it.. Not a lot of people can show what they looked like that early on... I was  lucky enough to get a picture of the scans I had of the baby, although it only grew as far as a foetal pole but had a beautiful heartbeat... sometimes that makes it harder knowing its little heart was beating and it tried to hang on **cry** man, I feel awful today! 

Sorry Ladies.

Juicy,

I will let you know how I get on with it... I really wanted to try acupuncture but unsure on whether I can afford it as discussed earlier...


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hoping2eggshare        ohhh how strange,at my last clinic I was told to do the hot water bottle to encourage growth, but not after egg transfer. 

I will need to ask Lister don't want to spoil things before I start mind you there is different info coming out all the time 

Katie xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Ladies, I'm trying to decide whether to bother with acupuncture. I contacted Helix today (right near the Lister) and they recommend two sessions on the day of ET - one right before and one right after. Does this sound like more stress that it's worth? I have no idea at what time of day they usually do ET. I don't want to end up feeling more stressed because I'm worried about getting to all the appointments on time.

Any on here bothered with acupuncture and would you recommend it? Where did you go?


----------



## Char111

hope you and me both having a bad day   stay stromg and think positive. i have scans of the twins as well so thats nice I can keep them xx

Puglover I had acupuncture and really enjoyed it and think it helped. xx

hoping sorry you prob did write it on a post but how was your scan today? xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Puglover1980  I never had it on my first or 2nd cycle but did for for my 3rd it was very relaxing at the time but that cycle got a BFN so not sure.

It is very expensive and a lot if people swear by it but I wont be this cycle as I cant afford it 

Katie xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks Char....Should be me consoling you....

I am so unsure about acupuncture... I haven't had it on either and got a BFP so I don't know if I will bother..

I cant help feeling im going to get a BFN this time... Im actually wondering why I should even bother...

x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Aww Hope84 

Revisiting old memories even when painfull is sometimes a way of moving forwards big   coming your way

Katie xx


----------



## Char111

Hope I thought i would get a bfp i never believe i could get a bfp after so many bfn but look what happened to me. Lister are very good you will get your bfp x. whree did you get your last ive from? xx


----------



## Puglover1980

For me it's not the money - Helix is actually pretty reasonable. It's more fitting in the appointments around the treatment without getting stressed about it.

*Char* - where did you go and how many sessions did you have/when? (I hope you don't mind the questions after the day you've had).

*Hope84* - I know it's hard, but try to keep positive. You've got a while before your treatment, and a lovely holiday coming up too. xx


----------



## Char111

meant to say wher did you get your last ivf done? xx


----------



## Char111

puglove I had it in wimbledon do you live near there and I can let you know what the name xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - no, I'm in north London. Did you have a session after EC and session(s) on the day of ET?


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping yeah they reduced my nasal spray down to 1 spray in am and 1 spray in pm, originally on 2 each time. I really recommend the hot water bottle btw!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

Ive PM'd you

xxx


----------



## Char111

Hope just replied to you hun xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Things are moving fast in here tonight 

*juicy* I will ask them on Friday at my scan and let you know Hun  I used it at my old clinic when using menopur (not for IVF) but ill find up what lister think 

*char* that's ok, loads small follicles still, lining thickening, one follicle at 11mm. Called me with blood results, all ok, upped does to 225iu and reduced nasal spray to one sniff twice a day... Next scan Friday...

Hope you're doing okay?

*puglover* some people swear by it and some don't. I was going to do it but I changed my mind... It's personal preference I think 

*hope* I agree with char Hun, lister are good at what they do, you've got a nice relaxing holiday and will be all refreshed for opt our cycle, don't ever feel like giving up you WILL get there 

*tasha* yes that's wha they've done with my dose  I was using the hot water bottle but someone commented on here telling me lister said not to so I'm confused (can't remember who it was) ... I'm going to use it again then


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping..

I have heard from plenty of women saying about using a hot water bottle... but its probably best you get it checked by the consultants as they are the experts...

Yes, I do have the holiday, a very much looked forward and well deserved holiday... Hopefully it will be just what I need to help me see more clearly with things...

Maybe this CD will do the trick and make me have a PMA.

X


----------



## Char111

Hoping glad things are going well and the follicles are starting to grow xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* I used a hot water bottle in previous menopur cycles (not for IVF) and I was fine, I used it on first couple days of Stims... Hmmmmm I might use it again!!!

The holiday will do you the world of good  

*char* thanks, one grew haha hoping the others start now ive got the higher dose! Fx'd!!did hubby take you out in the end


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping no we got a take away in the end ,didn't really feel like going out . xx


----------



## happycoach

Hi i am having acupuncture along side my treatment and would recommend it does not only help with treatment but relaxes you too, i m a big worrier and find it hard to sleep but after my appointments I'm able to go to bed nice and early and relaxed,

I have it with my first cycle and got bnp but didn't with my 2nd and didn't get pregnant

Xxx

Still feeling a bit uncomfortable after ec and worried hope everything has come together in lab , awaiting them to phone me today xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Goingcrazy  hope ur scan goes well today thinking of you  

Hoping I good thank you finally af arrived today so start pill tomorrow   shall phone this morning to book scan. Finally get going. Think u should ask lister about the hot water bottle before you do it better to be safe than sorry  

Char hope you ok Hun after yesterday, you are a very strong admirable women staying so strong and positive for your remaining baby , just shows what a amazing mum you will be  

Hope hope you feel bit more upbeat today. I know it's hard but try think positive nice holiday will do you some good time to relax ready for treatment  

Does anyone know how Stacey is?? Is she out of hospital now, do hope she ok.

Juicy,puglover, trash a and anyone else I missed hope u all well


----------



## Tasha1979

Fingers crossed for a good phone call today happycoach!! I'm still a bit  uncomfy from my EC and that was last Friday, they feel like period pains and the doctors reassured me yesterday this was normal when I went in for my transfer.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sorry tasha not sure what happened there with ur name


----------



## Puglover1980

*Goingcrazy* - I'm thinking of you


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning lovely ladies 

Goingcrazy    Goodluck today   all goes well for you

Char            How are this morning my lovely? xx

Hope84        How you feeling hunny hope you PMA is coming back we have so much to look forwards too, positive thought 

Wanna b amum  Hello my lovely hope your good today? 

To anyone else iv missed hope your all ok

Afm        Well diet has officially started today sick of putting it off and making excuses god so love my food  

Katie xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hahahaha wanna b mum you'd be amazed at the things I type instead of my name


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I'm really hoping everything went well at your scan Hun?      

*char* hope you enjoyed your takeaway? How are you feeling today Hun

*happycoach* gl today I hope that yu get good results 

*wanna b mum* yay for af!!! Now you can get started  time will start going quickly now 

*tasha* I hope that your pains go soon Hun 

*puglover* how are you finding the bcps

*minnie* how are you today


----------



## Bubbles12

Morning Ladies,

Goingcrazy - Hope your scan went well today   Thinking of you

Char - How are you today?

Tasha - How does it feel to be PUPO? Hope your taking it easy....

AFM - Think I feel a lot better today, either that or im not fully awake yet to register my feelings... But I think yesterday was just a bad day...
I tried the hypnotherapy CD last night and fell straight asleep, maybe a little quicker than I normally do... does that mean it worked? I mean... I cant remember anything (except the part when I was awake) how can that of registered??

Im back at work tonight (boooo) I work 4 on 4 off night shifts so I may be a bit quiet over the weekend.

Hello to all the ladies ive missed

xxxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Thinking about you. Hope all went well hon x

Hoping- How are you? My scan is later today, last appt of the day. Hope the follie has grown.

Hope84-  The cd made you sleep so guess it worked. I'm on page 40 of Alan Beer's book and there is a lot of valuable information there. I recommend it especially before your next ivf cycle.

Char- Hope you're well hon.

Puglover-Will you be having accupunture. I had 5 cycles with Helix with my previous cycle. I have started one closer to my home now and happy with the person doing it. He seems very focused. 

Tasha- Hope you feel better soon.

Wannabmum-Hope all is well with you too..

Hi to everyone else ive missed.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I've everything crossed of to that the follicle has got bigger  gl with your scan 

*hope* sounds like it worked 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## Char111

Hi happy coach I hope your embies are doing well

Wanna b mum thank you good luck with the treatment Hun

Juicy thank you hope your well good luck with the diet 

Hope glad your feeling better today

Hoping good luck for the scan tomorrow 

Minnie hope the scan goes well tomorrow what book are you reading?

Puglover good luck for pill scan

Going crazy I hope the scan went ok. I am thinking of you today

Afm feel a little better today still sad i lost the the twins but just want to try and stay calm for the little bean remaining. I called my midwife and I need to go in tomorrow for another scan not sure why maybe they want to make sure the twins are fading away. At least I will get to see my remaining baby again and seeing the heartbeat just makes me feel so much better.

If I missed anyone I hope that your doing well xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

heart broken baby  died at 5 and a half wks i have to.go intheatre wed end of the road


----------



## Bubbles12

Oh goingcrazy...

I'm so sorry... 

I truly do not know what to say... Life is so cruel!

I know its so soon but im here if/when you want to talk. Having been through it, I know how heartbroken and sad you feel.

Thinking of you tons

       

xxxxx


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy I really am truely sorry Ivf and pregnancy is so hard and I know how hard it is. 
Thinking of you and sending you lots of         

xxxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- I'm so sorry hon, I truly am... I was really hoping for all to be well for you. You have been through a lot.....
We are all here for you.....

Char- Glad you're ok and being positive. I'm sure it's upsetting.. the positive is the other beanie is doing well. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. My scan is actually this afternoon at 4.  The book I'm reading is ' Is your body Baby Friendly' by Dr Alan Beer. It's about miscarriages, failed ivf's, unexplained fertitlity. I decided to get it after my first IVF and it's a very good read. So many things we don't understand about our body and why these things happen and how it can be prevented. I'm glad I forced Lister to do my NK test as it came back positive. Hopefully it can be treated and there no more underlying immunological issues. I refuse to wait for 3 failed ivf's before these issues are looked into..It's not cheap!!

Hoping-Thanks hon, hope there are no surprises this afternoon x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Goingcrazy* - there's nothing I can say to make you feel better, so instead I'm sending you lots of    

*Minnie* - can't wait to hear about your scan. FC all is as it should be. I've contacted a few acupuncture places. I have decided against Helix just because it won't be that convenient for me. I've found a place round the corner from where I live and I'm going to have a chat with the guy that does acupuncture there. Even if I just have a session before EC and after ET it might help.

*Hoping2eggshare* - hope you're getting on ok with the higher dose. I'm finding the BCPs fine to be honest. I've had a very faint headache on and off, and I've got a couple of red spots on my face (nice), but I've taken microgynon 30 before and didn't have any side-effects, so I reckon I'll be fine. I've only got to take 7 more anyway.

Some sad news on this thread at the moment. I hope you're all holding up OK. xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Very sad news over the last 2 days    

Minnie, 

Im deffo going to get that book... But will have to wait til my bills are paid so I know what I have left! Man, going on Holiday is sooooooo expensive but me and OH had such a poo year last year... and hopefully, this will be the last holiday as a couple....  

Im unsure about acupuncture, I was going to try it on my last cycle but I just didn't... I think I want to, it wont hurt but it depends on money and work. I have a feeling work will not be so supportive this time round.

How long did it take for your NK Cell results to come back? I had mine on the 16th and according to Ruth at the Lister, the doctor was going to chase them... but its only just been over a week?? Confused!!!

Don't know whether to email Ruth and voice my Confusion...

xxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- I got my results in 10 working days. I had to chase several times. I'm not sure if they will give you the results over the phone as it's complex readings but you can always ask abnormal or normal. The book was around a tenner- £12 with postage. i got it from Amazon. I wish you all the best for this cycle.
Are you self paying?I think accupuncture has proven to help but not for raised NK's but it will still help with blood flow to the uterus and other points and etc.


----------



## dingle123

*goingcrazy* - big hugs - I've been where you are - very sad news. There is a mc section on here that I joined after my mc last November - the ladies are all lovely. Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Going crazy   oh love how horrible  
You've been there for me all along and I'm so very gutted for you  
No words or anything can make you feel better but I'm here if you need me


----------



## carrie lou

Goingcrazy, so sorry to read your sad news  Take care of yourself


----------



## SarahScrafton

Goingcrazy- I'm soo sorry, I to have been through it the beginning of the year, like dingle said the ladies are lovely on the other thread. Take care Hun. Xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Goingcrazy   

So very very sorry my lovely  take care

Katie xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Goingcrazy I so sorry Hun nothing I can say will help I know but sending you lots of     x x


----------



## happycoach

Going crazy I'm so sorry to hear your sad news I know how you feel as I experienced the same with my first cycle nothing I can say will make you feel any better sending big hugs


----------



## happycoach

So nurse called today 6 out of 7 fertilised and they asked me how many I would like transferred back I decided on two and booked in for transfer on Saturday but this may change depending on their progress here is hoping xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Going crazy, im so, so, so sorry hun, how devastating   

Sending you massive hugs       

xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Happy coach well done, fantastic news, bet your excited??!

Hoping are you getting on ok with the higher dose? I started to feel bloated after my first increased dose.

Char good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Minnie hope your scan went well

Hi to everyone else!!

I'm feeling good, not pregnant yet tho    
My little boy tore his ligaments on his ankle on a trampoline yesterday and is hobbling around on crutches, makes life fun and loves his mum running around like a loon after him!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* I am so sorry Hunni   I really feel for you after all your have been through   I had a loss at 9 weeks years ago so I am here if you ever need to speak Hun  take the time you need to get you head around things and I will be keeping you in my thoughts  

*tasha* I'm doing okay really I suppose feel a few odd pains in my ovaries at last so hoping there's even a tiny amount of growth improvement...

Aw bless your lil boy I hope that he gets better soon 

*happycoach* that is brilliant news  I bet you feel a bit of relief now 

*char* thanks how are you today

*minnie* how did yo get on


----------



## goingcrazy78

thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and wishes our hearts are truley broken this was our last try we have 6 frozen but have been in agreement for a while no matter the outcome of this cycle it would be the last, nearly 7 years of our life has been dedicated to ivf theres been many ups and downs and weve met some amazing insperational people along the way and well lister clinic i can not fault my only regrett is not turning to them sooner there amazing knowledge may of saved us so many years of pain but its time to let go and accept its not ment to be weve tryed our best thank you all for all your support and i wish you all every happyness and pray you all reach your dream  

How do I say goodbye..when I didnt get to say hello? I want so bad to keep you how do I let you go? I have so many dreams, so much love I want to share Theres nothing I can do, why is life so unfair. You're my perfect angel I dreamed you long ago.. I never got to hold you but it breaks my heart to let you go..God will rock you in your cradle and watch you as you sleep, I will love you in my heart its all I get to keep..
you are blessed my child you are in heaven up above, you will never be alone you have mummy and daddy's love..Hush my little baby you need not to ever cry..You were always wanted I wish you didnt die..
I was blessed to have you briefly..even though I have to let you go.. I wish I knew the reason I guess I'll never know...


----------



## Char111

Goingcrazy what a lovely poem for your baby. Made me cry. You truely are an amzing person. You have helped us all on here. Again I am so sorry for your loss and I hope your family and friends are looking after you


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thank you hun im on my own at the moment my hubby isnt coping with todays news so hes gone with a friend to an AA meeting as hes been in alcohol recovery for a few years now so a meeting will help him deal with the news must admit it makes me feel very alone though but i understands he needs it last thing id want is him to relapse from the news and i need him strong for wednesday when we go to have the d and c , i hope you and your hubby are doing ok and im praying your little fighter stays strong


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* the poem is absolutely beautiful Hun   I hope that your hubby is doing okay at the meeting and that he doesn't have a relapse, hopefully the meeting will help   I real,y do feel for you both, you've been such an amazing woman giving advice etc and I truly thank you  I'm thinking of you, hoping you and hubby manage to get through this rough time together  
So sorry Hunni


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks hoping im sure he will be ok he just needs someone to talk to i guess, i can see the anger in his face and i know he wont want share that with me this week has seen me lose my uncle and now our baby so he will probebly be feeling pretty helpless   i hope your cycle is going well keep those follies growing good


----------



## Wanna b mum

Goingcrazy that poem is lovely. Am thinking of you both


----------



## goingcrazy78

thank you wanna b


----------



## staceyemma

Going crazy  
Xxx
Thinking of you and hubby xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Goingcrazy   thinking of you both

Katie xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thank you both


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* aw thanks Hun  I'm thinking of you and hubby


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- hon, what a lovely poem... Brought tears to my eyes..
It's been a long journey for you, please take care of yourself....
Sending you a big hug x

Sorry no other personals tonight 
Hoping, char, tasha, hope, puglover-I hope everyone else is doing well...

Afm, had my scan, follicle at 16, ideally it's preferred to be 18mm for trigger. So tomorrow night is my trigger and transfer next Friday providing my one and only embie survives the thaw..


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Scan today, so nervous these follicles haven't grown!

*minnie* fantastic news I have absolutely everything crossed for you Hunni


----------



## PalmTree

Morning Ladies,

A special one goes to goingcrazy  . Please be God with you comforting you and your family!

I'm now in my 2ww of my last tempt in The Netherlands. My hubby and I have decided that if this time dozens work we will start a fresh ICSI at the Lister. I had some tests done at Lister before FET and yesterday I got the results. Everything is normal, except the NKCells (high number of them and very aggressive). Dr suggested that if I get BFP from this FET next week, I should take 1 dose of IVIG and 5-6 weeks later, the 2nd and last one. 

If this FET doesn't work, the IVIG will be required together with the fresh ICSI. Considering the cost for each IVIG dose of £1,500 we are not sure what to do:

- does anyone have this IVIG treatment and got BFP?

As this is the 1st FET after I had the hysterescopy last month, i am thinking if we get a BFP to try without the IVIG but scared to end in MC...... Not sure what to do.

As many of you in the forum have been to the Lister, please let me know if you have any experience with IVIG.

Thanks,

PalmTree


----------



## Tasha1979

Ooooh Minnie good luck, got everything crossed for you as well!!!   

Hoping, lets hope you got some lovely follies growing which I'm sure you will!! 

Palm tree, congratulations on being pupo!! I haven't a clue what IVIG is but wish you lots of luck!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## happycoach

Minnie best of luck today Hun xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*palmtree* gl when is your OTD Fx'd you don't need another round! IF you did *minnie* knows about the IVIG at lister 

*tasha* thanks Hun  how are you feeling today


----------



## sugarsweet

Have not been on for a few days as dealing with my mum 
I'm so sorry for you loss goingcrazy   
AFM no call about a match yet tho not affecting me at moment as my head is some were else 
Hope every one else is well xx


----------



## Char111

Minnie I hope the trigger shot went OK. Why do they get you to do a trigger show form a FET?

Hoping gl for teh scan today.
Goingcarzy I hope hubby's  meeting went OK last night and he was able to talk about what happened and had a little help to him through this tough time for him and you. I am thinking of you   and do wish you all th best hun 

Hope everyone else is doing weel with treatment or about to start treatment.

Afm had a scan today on NSH. They have told me to go whenever I want to keep an eye on the baby so I don't stress, so I am going again on Monday. So far the baby is doing great, He measured 8 weeks 6 days today and I am only 8 weeks 4 days so he is growing nicely. I say he is a he as I just feel he is going to be a little boy but that is just a guess. His little heart was beating away nice and fast and he was moving around. I just pray and hope that he will keep fighting and stay with us. I will be 9 weeks on Monday for me next scan. And then 3 weeks till I am 12 weeks just hope it goes quick and we get to that stage. x


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Hon, i hope you and hubby are ok....

Hoping2eggshare- is your scan today? I'm sure they have grown. Let us know hon..Fingers cross for all to be well x

Char- That's good hon, you get to go for scans when you want too. So pleased, your lil baby is doing well...
Your having a hunch it's a boy?  As for me I have to trigger to mature my follicle..They do it to make sure the environment is natural as possible I think. My lining was 12.5 which apparently is good but follicle only 16. They prefer it to be 18.

Happycoach- Thank you. How are you doing?

Palmtree- Hi. My first ivf failed and found out that I have NK cells. The only thing that supposedly works with reducing my NK's are IVIG as steroids don't do much for me. Lister is very expensive for it but however in the last two weeks the price has come down from over £2k per infusion including hospital admitting  for a couple of hours to around £1300.  If my FET is success, I will need 2 more IVIG's. (week 2 (day of transfer),6,10). I have been advised that after the 12 weeks the baby is big enough to fight the killer cells themselves.  Are you taking any clexane or aspirin. I will be on 20mg clexane daily and aspirin with this protocal. I asked for clexane imprically as it apparently helps with blood flow and prevents miscarriages 
Feel free to PM to me if you have any questions... 

AFM, my transfer is next friday, 7 days after trigger tonight...so please my blastocyst survive!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Scan is in half an hour I'm so scared there's no growth and they will cancel 

*sugarsweet* Hun how is your mum doing? 

*minnie* yes scan is at 12 I'm so scared!!!
Looking forward to your transfer next week 

*char* I'm glad all was well with your scan  sounds like your lil one is a right fighter for mummy and daddy  how nice you can go anytime for scans /)


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping3eggshare- Hon you will be fine don't worry, but it's normal to be scared...let us know xxx


----------



## Char111

Hoping your follicles will grow because of your amh and they won't cancel your cycle they will just up your dose again. I look forward to hearing your good news soon xx

Minnie I wish you all the best for Friday. Your treatment is expensive but will be worth it xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks *minnie & char*  

Well good news at last today 
8 growing big and 10-15 smaller ones she said we might have more come Monday with this dose so fx'd!!!
Lining already 8mm they like it over 7.5mm here for IVF! 
Things are finally working they were happy and so am I


----------



## happycoach

How is everyone doing today

I feel so bloated and sore worse today than weds/thurs ec was was weds but looking forward tomorrow for ET hoping those embies will snuggling in and get sticky this is my last chance well that's what I feel like being my 3rd attempt having my actupu appointment on same day

Hoping my soreness and bloating isn't going to effect the implantation


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hooeing2eggshare my mum is in a lot of pain and I have had a bloody mare with the hospital after telling me my mum has weeks/months to live they have said they made a mistake of corse over the moon but angry at them so as it go's they are gonna give my mum a nother round of chemo of corse it will not cure her as it has gone to far but for now she is not going no were soon thank god 
Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies,

Minnie... wooooo! Good luck for Trigger....how exciting

Hoping...Glad scan went well... Grow eggies grow!!!

Sugarsweet... Hope you and mum are doing well under the circumstances... Do the clinic know about your mum? maybe they are holding off a little..

Goingcrazy... How are you hun.. was thinking all night at work about you   

Char... Great news that scan went well, glad he is ahead of dates... will look forward to hearing your nscan update next week. I hope you are ok to  

Hello to Juicy, happycoach, Tasha and palm tree (sorry if I have missed anyone)

AFM...
Got an email from the clinic today asking when I was back from my holiday and when would I be over for my T Cruzi blood test. I told them that I would be over on the 10th June. I asked if the matching process has starting, they told me that they cant match me yet until I have had this blood test  
I did say that on my initial consultation, I was told different but she told me not to worry, that they have plenty of recipients waiting...So I guess its best just to go with the flow... I suppose the longer it takes, the more time I have to save some money incase I need IVIG or intralipids... still a little disappointed though..

I went to work last night and got some news that upset me. My colleague who is 25 week pregnant with her 2nd child, (who actually did my head in about her pregnancy, been very insensitive to my situation when I asked her to bare me in mind) is in labour and they are trying very hard to stop it. I don't quite understand as she told me that although her cervix is closed, she has been contracting for 2 days... Since my losses, I get very upset when I hear of other losses or potential losses.... So I have offered her my support. Fingers crossed they manage to stop it.

xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - woohoo. Now they've found the perfect dose you can sit back and let those follicles grown nice and big! Brilliant new. Gives me hope for my cycle, as our situations are so similar.

Sorry, no other personals from me tonight but big hugs to all of you. x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping fantastic news!!!!!!!! Eeeekkkk wont be long now!!!! I'm excited for you!!  

Happycoach im still bloated and look 4 months pregnant and have continuous period cramps still and my collection was on the 19th. Oh the joys!!  

Char so glad to hear the scan went well!! 

Hi to everyone else!!

Im feeling good, getting the niggly p pains still but I guess that's normal. Don't feel pregnant other than being starving all the time  

When do symptoms start appearing?! I have totally forgot after 9 years haha.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - I didn't have any symptoms until about 8 weeks (except being constipated, which I didn't know back then was a symptom). Even when I was pregnant with twins I didn't have any symptoms until about 6 weeks. But everyone is different! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Tasha1979

Yeah that sounds about right actually pug lover. The hubby keeps asking every 5 minutes, do you feel pregnant yet and he's making me paranoid lol.


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies!! Oh my I've missed alot!!
Goingcrazy I am so so so sorry!!! Your poem was lovely and you and your hubby will be strong for each other, you will get through x I'm thinking of you x m

Char  so sorry you lost the twins, but I'm glad you lil one is doing well! 

Sorry for lack of personals, but good luck to upcoming cycles and congrats to new bfps!! 

AFM 10 weeks tomorrow and scan on Monday, hoping all is ok!!! X


----------



## Char111

Just a quick one. Hoping well done with teh scan I know them follicles would have grown. So happy for you. EC soon woohooooo.

Kazzab how are you? Good luck for the scan? Have you had any sickness yet? I still haven't but my boobs kill. I asked the midwife that did my scan on FRiday and she said thats its fine not to get sickness and to get worried. 
I have another scan Monday I will be 9 weeks. I am counting down down the days and weeks till I reach 12 weeks.

Minnie hope your well.

Hope everyone else has a good weekend xxx


----------



## happycoach

Hospital just called got 5 top quality embies and they pushed back my transfer from today to Monday hoping that's a good sign !!


----------



## Tasha1979

Happy coach I'd say its good as they are going to blasto stage yeah?? Eeek good luck!!!!!


----------



## happycoach

Thank you pleased also because still so sore and bloated are you allowed to take anything for constipation font think that helps !!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- how are you hon?
Char- hope all is well. Time is flying not long before you will be 12 weeks. Thinking back time has really flew since we were stimming 
Kazzab- hope all is well hon 
Happy coach- congrats! You will get some nice blasties on Monday. I presume your not egg sharing right?
Tasha1979- hope all is well being pupo 
Puglover, hope 84- hope you're well too

Anyone I missed - hi too


----------



## Char111

Happycoach thats geat news about the embies getting to blast.
I had consipation and I was told to take lactoloss. It helped a bit but I had to take double the dose. Its safe in pregnancy as you will PUPO on Monday x

Tasha I didn't get any real symtoms till 6weeks and that was sore boobs, and sickness but my sickness has stopped now maybe cos I am only carry 1 baby now as at 6 weeks I had triplets.
I also did a pregnancy test 4dp5dt and got BFP but on 6dp5dt I got a positive but I was having triplets then. x

Minnie I hope next week goes quick. i know It feels like time is going slow for me but its been ages since we started treatment x And this weekend is going to drag as my husband is woeking all weekend. x

Hoping are you feeling them follices yet? xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hey 

I'm ok thanks char, still symptom free! If my babies are still ok then I've sailed through the first tri!! 

Tasha great news about your embryos!! 

Minnie how's thing hun ? 

Hoping any news your end, so much to catch up on I've not had time to go through all the pages this thread moves so quickly!!!


----------



## happycoach

Great thank you ill try those x yes I'm egg sharing had 14 all together so the other family got 7 

Tash great news , hoping everyone else is well

How are you char


----------



## Minnie2

Char- hope you're having a relaxing weekend hon! Time flies for me at the moment with work and etc. 
I hope time flies for and 12 weeks come quick. I'm dreading Friday in a way. Have to wait for the call from the lab and also nervous abt the ivig drip. The infusion takes up to abt 4 hrs. I really hope it works. I've decided to take clexane to thin my blood and have heard the injections are nasty and cause bruising but whatever it takes to get one healthy baby!

Kazzab- hon wow you are really sailing through. Twins are comfy in there! All the best for your scan hon 
Keep us updated


----------



## Char111

What time is your scan kazzab Monday mine is 8.30am. I have just done my doopler and my babies heartbeat is 180 so its beating nice and fast. I am only going to use it once every 2 weeks as I am having regular scans. Took me a good 10mins to find the HB as I had no idea where the baby was I was looking on the wrong the side to begin with but when I heard it just made me feel so much better. Have you used your again. xx

happycoach Im ok just want my scan Monday. Hope your well and having a good weekend
Minnie I know you must be worried But I am that FE will be fine hun but I completly understand why you are worried when you have paid so much but I have a very good feeling you will get that BFP xx


----------



## everydayisagift

goingcrazy78 said:


> heart broken baby died at 5 and a half wks i have to.go intheatre wed end of the road


I am so sorry to read this hun x x x x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*starting to feel my ovaries  and pains  they've given me enough drugs yesterday for 5 days (tues) my estimated EC is thurs- wondering if ill be triggering Tuesday! Anyway I have a scan Monday so guess they will decided then...

LADIES WHO'VE JUST CYCLED- how many follicles did you have when you triggered (your last scan)
Do you think any of my smaller follicles will catch up in 3 day now that they've found the right dose for me? *

*sugarsweet* OMG that is so bad!!! I'm so glad you have longer with your mum Hun 

*hope* thanks Hun  is there no chance of getting bloods done before you go away then I, keeping your colleague in my prayers 

*puglover* thanks Hun how have you been

*tasha* thanks Hun  I hope that your embie is snuggling in as we speak  will you test early or on OTD

*kazza* happy 10 weeks  can't wait to hear about your scan on Monday  I'm stimming Hun, done 9 Stims Hun 

*char* thanks  glad you managed to find baby's heartbeat  looking forward to your scan Monday 
Yes woke up this morning with back ache and keep feeling shooting pains in my ovaries 

*happycoach* great news  not long now and you will be PUPO 

*minnie* I'm doing good thanks Hun  Friday will be here so soon for you  

*goingcrazy* thinking of you and your hubby Hunni


----------



## happycoach

Hoping to egg share - thanks for your message I have 24 eggs sizes from 24mm to 16mm I had to coast for 5 days and due to my hormone level being over 2000 I had to wait for EC I got 14 in total in the end , 7 each  I'm sure your be fine


----------



## happycoach

Oh and egg follie will grow 2mm a day I was told even if you don't inject


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping I had 9 nice sized follies on the wednesday and got 16 eggies on the friday. The smaller ones caught up nicely. I did keep a hot water bottle on constantly on the last scan lol. Oh and I might sneak a test on Wednesday haha x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies,

Happycoach - Yay     That's fantastic news... Monday cant come quick enough for you I bet!

Hoping - I found at my old clinic, I always had more eggies than they would predict... On my 1st they said I would have around 9 - 11 and I got 16. On my 2nd, they said 14 - 16 and I got 27...
As for having the blood test early.. I cant, the reason for the blood test is to test to see if I have contracted anything from mexico.. Never mind...


Sorry no other personals, got to go to work (boooo on a Saturday night)

xxxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope how are you today? What part of mexico you going to? I went to mexico before my treatment for my hineymoon. Loved it there.

hoping by Monday them follicles will grow I got 17 eggs. I think you will get a lot of eggs. xxx If you not going to freeze any as long as you get at least 6 each you have a good chance of getting to blast xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Char,

How are you?

We are going to Playercar...Im uber excited!!! 

Just something you have mentioned, has really made me think...I completely forgot about the possibility to freeze my embies.... I have never had the opportunity to before but now we are at our lowest (financially) I bet we get some left over!! 

Does the Lister charge for freezing?

Oh im worried now, I bet my NK Cell comes back positive so I have to pay for additional treatment...Really don't know how we are going to be able to afford all this


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope Yeah Im holding up Ok. 
We went to cancun. Its will be so hot there.
Yes Lister so charge for freezing and its very expensive £950 I think but I we had saved some money for freezing just in case. They only freeze the embryos if they are good qulity blasts.

Did they say when your NK cell results are back? Minnie on here said NK is normally more contacted to endometriosis. But I am not 100% sure. It is so expensive I would give anything to be abke to have a  baby natrually x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely ladies 

Goingcrazy            thinking of you both 

Hoping2eggshare  you seem to be cooking nicely did you use hotwater bottle?
                            

Happycoach          Welldone on your lovly crop of eggs so glad you got enough for
                            both of you,on my second cycle had 42 follicles but only got 7 
                            eggs so had to donate them as I needed 10 to share 

Char111                So glad you saw your little beanie,you have as many scans as
                              you can,i must admit I had weekly scans,both my embies took
                              but one stopped at 7.5wks 

Hope84                  My new worry is not getting enough eggs to share sending
                               

To Kazzab,Tasha1979 and everyone ive missed hope you all ok

Katie xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Juicy did you have twins then did both stick or did you loose both? I lost my twins at 8 weeks there heartstopped at 8 weeks. This baby now is 9 weeks on Monday. I hope he stays with us.

How are you? x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Char111 
    It was my first cycle had 2 x3dembies and both took had scan at 6+5 both had heartbeats had another a week later had lost one,my other little fighter  is now running around the room chasing the dog 

Katie xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Katie sorry you had a loss but so glad you have your little boy. Just to ask did you have sickness I have read that nio sickness can mean you are hvaing  a boy so I think this baby is a boy. How old is your baby boy now? Good luck HUn for your cycle at Lister. I can't fault Lister they have been amazing and everyone on here seems to get good quality embies. So I am positive you will get a brother or sister for your little boy xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- hon, glad follies are growing and feeling the bloating and slight pain! Not long now
Hope84- did you manage to get your results back from lister? Hope you enjoy your break
Juicy-all the best and hope you get plenty of eggs

I'm so in need of a nice long break away from ivf's but I'm persevering for a pregnancy this year!!almost 5 mths now!  Where has time gone!


----------



## Char111

Minnie has it been 5 months since you started IVF? I know what you meant about need a break IVF is so hard and can take a lot out of you. Stay positive hun. xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Char111 

Thankyou,my little boy will be 2 in June,hes my absolute world,i was never actually sick but had an allday nausea and went off lots of food,i never really bloomed only gained 10lbs it was the only time in my life that I went off pizza  normally im on a constant diet
I booked in for a gender scan at 17wks there were 2 sonographers in the room scanned me for ages told me it was a girl  5wks later another scan at nhs I was told boy I nearly fell off the table , I often have a giggle at that.

Thankyou for my lovely welcome  

Katie xxx


----------



## Char111

Perfect age to have try for another baby. I would be happy with a boy or girl. I always wanted a girl but now it has taken me nearly 3 years to have a baby will be happy with a little boy or girl. Good luck for you treatment. xx


----------



## carrie lou

I had the most dreadful sickness all the way through my pregnancy and I had a little boy  I'm not sure there is anything in these old wives tales really. I think if you are prone to nausea and vomiting anyway (as I am, get very car sick too  ) you are likely to get bad sickness in pregnancy too. 


I'm now worried if I get that sick again in my next pregnancy how I will cope looking after a toddler as well - but I guess I will just have to muddle through somehow


----------



## Puglover1980

My grandad died today. We weren't very close, but I feel terrible for my poor dad, who is pretty upset, understandably. My grandad had been in a home for a while, so he's definitely in a better place now, plus he was nearly 100 so he'd had a good innings. Thing is, I feel so guilty that the first thing I thought about was how his funeral might clash with my pill scan or some other aspect of my treatment. Tell me I'm not a bad person for thinking of myself!


----------



## Char111

Hi puglover of course you are not a bad person you are trying for a baby and for me that comes first not only that you are egg sharing so you have to keep to the cycle plan. At the end of this you will be PUPO so of course you will put this IVF before on the top of your priorities.

But I am very sorry that your Grandad has passed away. But to get to nearly 100 is good going. BUt still very sad. x


----------



## carrie lou

Sorry to hear that Puglover


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Puglover1980 

So sorry to hear about your granddad,but I know for a fact he would want you to consentrate on your treatment,to him it would be a potential grandchild/children coming into the world.He will be up there sprinkling his magic for you and making sure all is well my lovely.
What a grand age  

Katie xx


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- really sorry to hear abt your grandad. 
No your not selfish hon, going through ivf isn't as easy

Char- hon, yes 5 months started all the initial bloods and Etc in dec and pill by end of Jan.
Will be nice to have a break once I get to 12 weeks at some point this year. My poor hubby has been so supportive and I think it will be nice to get a positive outcome. Really don't want to spend anymore
It's approaching 11k after this fet and  also a further 3k on ivig's after that!
It's nuts! I'm working to pay lister at the moment! 
Are you going to find out the sex or looking for a surprise hon?

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies

Char - No, haven't had the results back yet.. I really want to ask but I don't want to pester them, especially as things wont be progressing until after my hols so their really isn't any point in rushing the results. I have never heard of NKL Cell been related to endo. I haven't got endo.
I do wonder though if NK Cell is hereditary (spelt wrong I know) my sister was tested for it and hers cam back clear.
Im glad you say mexico is hot.... Its isn't a holiday if you don't come back with a tan!!!

Juicy -  I wouldnt worry to much about that as your AMH level must have been ok for them to accept you. Why don't you give them a call and ask what your AMH level is to put your mind at rest?

Minnie - thanks, im sure I will have a fantastic time, time is dragging now  

Puglover - im sorry to hear about your granddad... 

Goingcrazy - How are you holding up hun? uve been a little quiet, which is totally understandable if that's what you need, just for you to know that we are all here for you and thinking of you     


Hello to all I have missed
xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks for all the info on how you all responded you all done very well you must be all well chuffed of your ovaries 

Scan day for me tomorrow....

*tasha* I have been using the hot water bottle but didn't last night, go the kids here and they wanted it! Roll on weds  how many days past transfer will you be then

*hope* sorry I didn't realise it was a blood test to see if you caught anything from Mexico!

*juicy* yes was using the hot water bottle beginning of cycle, someone said not to, but I used it again after a couple of days 

*minnie* not long for you now  wow you have spent so much  I, so hoping this cycle gives you your forever baby  

*puglover* so sorry to hear about your grandad  

*char* you done really good  is your scan tomorrow

Hi to anyone I missed


----------



## goingcrazy78

hieveryone glad to hear everyones doing well ive been trying get my head round our news its so hard because my body still thinks its pregnant ive heard missed miscarriages are often due to a chromasone abnormallity so iam going to ask to have the remains tested when.they remove everything wed we wont be trying again its been such a long journey  for us that its definatly time to.stop now and focus on each other but the testing may just give us some closure it may not but worth a look,  i have to go to hospital tomoz to sign consents for them to remove the baby and cremate him /her plus have my bloods taken incase i need a transfusuion wed i think wed will be so hard when i come out of theatre i know tgats it ill never feel.a baby inside again its going to take a while to come to terms with that espessially because ive had no signs of miscarriage and all signs of pregnancy very  difficult ending 

hope nk cells can be present in anyone and can develop at any time i had no immune issues bit after major surgery to remove my kidney i developed an immune system which attacks anything as a response to protect me some times even a bad cold can.trigger a strong immune response which can create nk cellstjis is wjat my dr told me anyway i tjink.its still an.area where alot of reearch is still needed as the blood test for nk cells doesnt tell u if the cells are in tbe womb linning and at what level  however the treatments are very affective so worth trying if thete is a suspected issue


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely ladies 

Hoping2eggshare    Hope you have lots of juicy follies at tom scan 

Minnie2                     for a positive outcome you have certainly been very
                                patient on your journey here  

Char111                    so exciting for you to see your little one again 

Hope84                    Ive never had amh done before just fsh which was 4.5 in jan
                                I get loads of follies but not many eggs,Dr a Lister thinks 
                                they might have sent me egg collection to early at old clinic
                                but going to ask this week about my results  

Going crazy              Hope your ok my lovely 

To anyone ive missed hope your all having a good day

AFM I paid 21.00 for q10 vit yesterday just for 1 box but didn't realise I could get 2nd for a penny until I got to the till,so don't feel to bad now paying that much ( there so expensive arnt they ) 

Katie xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Goingcrazy   thinking about you lots xxx
I'm so sorry you are going through this xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping -  Good luck with scan tomorrow.. Look forward to hearing your news on follies (nice, big and fat!)

Juicy -  When the Lister did your bloods for FSH, they would have tested your AMH too, its worth asking. As for old clinic doing EC too early. I hope that was the case, although what a waste of a cycle...
I will be buying Q10 once I have come back from my holiday..
Did anyone recommend for you to start taking them now? I can get them for £5.75 a box which lasts 2 weeks

Goingcrazy -  You will get there hunny... Hope weds will be quick for you. I wont lie.. its an emotional day, as you probably are already anticipating that it will be. Im sorry that you have chosen to end the journey of trying for more children.. Your a strong lady as that is one tough decision to make.
Thinking of you hunny xxxx    
Also Goingcrazy,

Thank you for the information, I did hear by somebody else that they may detect it in my blood but may not affect my Reproductive area's which is confusing!

AFM - gotta get ready for work    

Last one though, then 4 days off


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies im holding up ok  yes its a hard desicion to stop trying but nearly 7 years weve been going through all this and well into mega money im so tired of it all part of me wants to go again because o dont want to give up when weve come so close but emotionslly i know im all out now so two weeks in cuba next yr for a well deserved break we havent had a holiday for years due to constantly saving for tests and ivf time to focus on enjoying life a while maybe we will try again sonewhere down the line i guess ive got a few years to decide but for now chapter closed im going to spend sone of the hard earned money for a change   

stacey how are you have tvey transfered you closer to home yet or have u had a rapid recovery and got home hoping ur doing well  

hope nk cells are defo a confusing area theres no right or wrong answers as its all still such a grey area thats why most clinics will hit you with immune treatment regardless of test results if theres history of loss fingers crossed u get ur results soon and the right treatment if theres an issue if i can answer any questions just fire away i have a few immune issues  and thank you im prepared for a day of ups and down wed its so final part of me wants it over the othr part of me doesnt want them to.take it away just hope its not to painfull after


----------



## Bubbles12

Same goes to you too goingcrazy... Ive been where you are now...twice, so if you have any questions for me..... don't hesitate..

For me, even though I wanted my baby so much.. when I knew it was dead, I wanted it out of me.... Sounds horrid but I needed it gone so I could moce on. I was booked in for a D & C on the thurs... On the Monday before, (I already knew at this point I was miscarrying) I passed the sac... I was unsure at the time what it actually was, I had a feeling it was the sac but I was in an emotional haze and it wasn't until the next day I realised it was. I still went for the D & C anyway.
Its not too painful... After, I bleed quite a bit.. poured.. but a lot of ladies say they didn't... I next day I cramped and passed more clots and that was it.. It wasn't extreme pain. But I hope it goes quick and painless for you..

I am either way with my NK Cell, in a way I want to have it so that can explain my losses and help with future treatment, but on the other hand, im broke! So we are going to struggle to pay for additional treatment    


xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Goingcrazy I'm at home now ohss has gone right down so worried it means the pregnancy has not progressed  
Two weeks in Cuba sounds nice   xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*juicy & hope* Thank you I'm nervous!!! I hope things have progressed over the weekend fx'd!!!

*stacey* I'm glad that you're out of hospital and back home now 

*goingcrazy* oh Hun  I've been thinking about you so much   Cuba sounds lovely you and oh certainly deserve a holiday


----------



## Bubbles12

Morning ladies,

Can anyone (preferably who has already or doing a cycle at Lister) tell me what the plan is once finished the pill?

Im a little confused, when af arrives, do u start the sniff for a week then inject? How many injections a day?

At my old clinic, we didnt have the sniff.. It was straight into the injections of merinol (to stimulate) then as from the 4th day of merional, I had to inject cetritide (to stop ovulation) as well as the merional...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* I started af, then started the pill. I was on the pill for 11 days (this varies due to syncing cycles). You then go in for a pill scan to make sure everything is quiet...
If so, You stop the pill and start sniffing that evening.
That's instead of cetritide- (my old clinic was going to use that)

Then one week later you start stims (I do one injection), you will have a withdrawal bleed during that week.
Then a scan around 4 days later and then scans every other day...

Only other injection you will use is the trigger 

Hope this helped


----------



## Char111

HI Hoping good luck for the scan today. I bet them follice sare massive now..

Hope Hoping more a less told you everything. You will get a cycle plan once you have started the pill and rough idea on when your EC will be. xx

Minnie How was your weekend? Not to long till Friday. x

Goingcrazy I hope everything tomorrow goes OK. I know it will be so hard for you and hubby. I will be thinking of you hun xxxx 

Kazzab how was your scan today?

Staceyemma are you getting a scan done at Lister at 6 weeks? I am sure your baby is just fine hun xx

Hope everyone else is doing well

AFM Had my scan I am 9 weeks and everything is fine, The heart is still beating fast and the baby has grown so I feel a lot better. I was told that its only about 3% chance of misscarrige now so thats better than 20%. I am getting another scan by the doctor at the end of the week or next week he is calling me today. xx 3 weeks to go till I am 12 weeks just want it to go quick x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Well-
9follicles mature... (only 1 extra) she said my estrogen was high friday so they were hoping for more of them to of caught up..
There are a load of follicles just over the 10mm mark, she wants me back tomorrow to see if any of them start catching up, plus she's booked me in with a different nurse for a fresh pair of eyes...

I'm nervous that I won't get more than 8 eggs, they don't seem worried but I am as follicles don't always contain an egg :/ then I hear of people getting more eggs than follicles :shrug:
GROW FOLLIES GROW please!!!
Scans are for sure uncomfortable now!

She said EC will be thurs or fri- but more likely Friday 

How funny my old clinic called today asking if I got on ok with the lister and if I got a match!
They so had me a match I could tell! She was like "ok we will take you off our list" BIT LATE!!!!

*char* I am so glad that your scan went well and that your baby is doing well and growing  so happy also that your miscarriage rate is down to 3% I'm sure everything will be fine now after such a rough start...


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping don't panic about the follicles if you can for 20mins place your feet on a table and lay down flat so you legs are raised and place a hot water bottle on your stomach not to hot. That will increase blood flow to the follicles. I know someone said not to use a hotwater bottle but I did throughout my whole treatment and it was fine and when You google it everyone seems to do it. I did this everyday. Ypu still have tonight to do your injection so hopefully by tomorrow there will some more growing. Even if you get 10 thats still good hun xx Try and stay calm if the nurses aren't to worried then i wouldn't get to scared at the moment xx But I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you. IVF is stressful and then when you get pregnant thats even more scarey xxx  them follicles grow a bit more xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

C*char* thanks, I've been using the hot water bottle all cycle apart from like two days I think that why they have grown...
I'm so scared! I know you got 17 eggs can you remember how many you had on your last scan Ive tried reading back but cant find it... I will be so upset if I have to do this again without getting my own embryos this cycle! 
Worried me when she said she was hoping to see more of my little ones growing with my estrogen high...

I use to do that leg thing when Stimming before, I forgot about that so thanks Hun


----------



## staceyemma

Char my scan is this Thursday I'll be 6 weeks and 3 days xxx


----------



## Char111

Good luck staceyemma for the scan Thursday. xx

Hoping I had to coast for a few days and really lower my dose as my estrogen was to high. I think when I coast I had about 10 that were 16 and very small follicles. But they grow and by EC I had a few at 20 and 18 and 16 but Even if the follicle is 16 it will contatin a egg. I didn't think I would get 17 but its amazing how many they manage to get even on the samller ones. Hun I was scared as well. When I coasted I thought my cycle was over and I was in tears they may just lower your dose and try and get them follicles to grow if your estrogen is high. x If you are worried give the nurse a quick email thats what I did when I was worried thats what there for to help us. xx What time is your scan tomorrow? xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping, don't panic too much, I didn't have many decent sized follies, cant remember how many, 9 rings a bell, the smaller ones just oomphed at the last minute!! Deffo do what Char recommends as it makes a lot of sense. My oestrogen went up to 5000, scared the willies out of me, I had to come off google!!

Staceyemma good luck for the scan!

Going crazy i'll be thinking of you tomorrow, massive  !!!

Char im so pleased everything is fine  

Hi to everyone else!

Just want to know, my official testing day is Friday (eeeeek) I had my trigger on the 17th, will I get away with doing a test on Wednesday?? Im sooooo impatient!!! lol


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Hon, i hope everything will be ok for you tomorrow..You do deserve a break hon. Please keep us updated on how you are.. Big Hug x

Hoping2eggshare- Hon, dont stress about the follicle. I had a low amh and out of 10 follicles 9 had eggs and I'm sure you follies will gro for the next few days. Are you back in tomorrow again?

Char- So pleased everything is going well for your baby. I hope the three weeks fly for you. All the best with your scan 

Tasha- The trigger will be out of your system in 10 days..Are you going to test? I hope i have the guts to test this time.. I hate PEE sticks..lol


AFM, not much update. Will wait for Friday morning to get a call from the lab to see if my embryo survived or not. If it has then we will do the transfer and get admitted for my ivig infusion. Had my trigger friday night and had tiny spot of blood yesterday. I wonder if it's ovulation.
A bit nervous but hope my embryo survives and the cells don't depreciate too much after thawing either.





staceyemma- Glad things are much better for you.


----------



## Minnie2

Ladies, Anyone ever done clexane injections here? I have my first one tonight...hoping it doesn't hurt too much..


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I have not heard of them injections so not sure. Are they to help with your NK cell? xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

Hoping - thanks for the info... Kinda get it a little more now. As for your follies... the HCG trigger will also give your follies a growth spurt... I will put a months wages on that you will get more than 8-9. 

Char - Glad scan went well. 

Minnie - would love to know some info about IVIG as I may need it if my NK cell test is positive..

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - Nothing new.......


xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely ladies 

Hoping2eggshare-Try not to worry my lovely just keep that tummy warm and drink 
                          plenty of fluids 

Char111- so glad little one is behaving and all is well 

Hope84 - Any news yet my lovely on bloods?,It wont belong now for your jolly
              hols 

Minnie--   all goes well


To anyone iv missed hope your all behaving yourselves  


Afm  ----  Work today so busy,have just started 12hr shifts so it get all my hours 
              over and done with but tiring 

Katie xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies Im so worried 

*char* my scan is at 12.15 tomorrow and I will get my EC day tomorrow too they think more likely Friday...she told me to take the same 225iu dose today and tomorrow will be my last jab... I guess I will ask more questions tomorrow...

Thanks you've given me hope 

*stacey* gl for your scan on thurs 

*tasha* mine was 4000 and something I caught a glimps- that's why they though loads of my smaller ones would have grown...
How many eggs did you get again? When they thought you had 9 follicles??

You will be fine  can wait for you to test 

*minnie* I might see you Friday then  I have everything crossed for you that your embie survives the thaw  yes back tomorrow again!!!

I hope that I jettison goes okay for you Hun 

*hope* Haha I will hold you to that  only joking! I hope so!!!

*juicy* thanks  ill get the hot water bottle out when I get in  12 hour shifts!!! Poor you!!! Hope it goes quickly


----------



## Kelbert

Hi all ....

I hope I am welcome here, after a bumpy start with my amh level, I am having my consultation tomorrow .... Full day planned ... Consultation, counselling , nurse and then mr minhas about ssr. 
Feel really nervous as I have already been to the lister 3 times ( just to get this far ) what if they change their mind?... 
Hoping I can join your group, as have been following you all for a while!


----------



## Bubbles12

Juicy,

No news on bloods yet   they did say it may take up to 6 weeks but Ruth said the consultant wanted them to be chased. I will give it til just before I go on holiday and chase them... How are you?

Kelbert,

Of course you are welcome... Good luck with your consultation tomorrow. You have been to the Lister 3 times already? How come?
Im pretty sure, if they were not to accept you, they would call you to save the journey.. I was worried about this too.

Tasha

I look forward to seeing your BFP on Weds    

xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Kelbert  Welcome my lovely 

There such a nice bunch on this thread and we all help each other along,are you doing egg/share/? have you done it before, I had my consultation last week they were so nice at the Lister,let us know how you get on goodluck for tom  

Katie xx


----------



## Minnie2

Kelbert- welcome. Are you egg sharing? I hope it all goes well for you 

Hoping- hon yeah might see you then! I will know more details if transfer on fri morning, will try to say hello. I'm sure you follies will grow!

Char- clexane is a blood thinner, I'm taking it imperically as it helps with thinning the blood for circulation and supposedly helps with implantation and prevents miscarriages
It's nasty I just had my first shot, hubby gave me  and I can feel it stinging and already one tiny bruised. It's known to cause bruising. When is yr next scan hon?


Hope84- if all goes well, ivig will be on Friday too. I will let you know how it goes.
I was uncomfortable at first because its a blood product from 30 donors but it seems to work best with my killer cells. I have researched enough now that I'm more comfortable.. Would be happier taking intralipids but doesn't work for me as it only reduces the cells by 3%

Juicy- hope all is well

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Bubbles12

That's right because when they test for NK (After they come back Positive) they test it with Intrailipids,Steriods and IVIG to see which one reacts the best don't they?

Thanks for info though, I think I will start researching once I know if/what I need.

I may have asked you this before Minnie but did you have your test done at the Lister? And it took 6 weeks? Apologies if you have already answered this...

xxx


----------



## Kelbert

Hi all, 

Thank you for making me welcome! Yes I am egg sharing, my amh came in low at 4.2 so was asked to come back for a re- test which came in even lower! They then asked me to go for a scan , which showed that I had 7 follicles on the left and 12 on the right ... So have been accepted... They are unsure why the results came back so low! I quote " you have proved me wrong .. I am very surprised" 

So basically I have already been on a roller coaster lol, and am pretty sure there is more to come!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Done my stim and got the hot water bottle on... GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!

*kelbett* Hi welcome to the thread  good luck tomorrow I'm having a scan tomorrow so might bump into you  I'm sure they're going to accept you if you're going for the consultation, your scan sounds great 

*hope* when are you off on hold again

*minnie* thanks Hun  be good to finally put a face to a name


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping - going away on the 22nd (3 wks on weds) after that it should be all systems go. However, by that point, u all will have your BFP's so please stick around on the thread as you ladies are amazing  

Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* I bet you cannot wait!!! How long are you going for You're so lucky I could do with a holiday right now! We went to Dominican Republic last year was lovely 

I wish that I will have my bfp by then, fx'd either way I will stick around as you ladies have been amazing on this thread


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Oh Hope not long,you will be coming back and I will be going on mine 
    
In a way glad im going on hol before at least I will be in a relaxed state of mind for treatment,struggling with the diet thou 

Hoping  doing a       to get those follies growing 

Katie xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*juicy* thank you Hun  really hoping that they grow for EC


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping,

We are going for 2 whole weeks!!! Cant wait to get a tan!! Been on the sunbed to get a base..... 
I bet you could do with a holiday... but I cant wait for the holiday to be over so I can get started
Good Luck with scan tomorrow xxx


Juicy,

Why are you struggling hun? Ive been surprised on how well I am doing. Although I haven't lost any weight (on the scales) no put on... I have lost weight in my appearance if that makes sense....  Trouble is, that wont make a difference to my BMI... But I feel so much healthier and for the 1st time, im actually enjoying it!
I have had a naughty ish day today... I had half a 'Tesco light choice' sandwich, chicken curry with rice and naan... although I didn't eat a lot of the rice... 2 0% fat yogurts and 2 Tesco finest scones (oops)
But that will be it for me this week.. Im allowing myself 1 treat day a week but no takeaways!!!

Your doing WW aren't you?
I do 12 hour shift too hun, once you get used to them, they actually don't go any slower than an 8 hour shifts. Although I tend to eat more!!!

Well my lovely ladies... I am off to bed as I finished my night shifts this morning and I am struggling to keep my eyes open so im gonna put the hypnotherapy CD on and blissfully snooze...

Nyty nyt xxxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hope  I seem to struggle when im tired with diets ( excuse I know ) but have been in touch with ww leader she has told me to make sure I eat little and often and also make sure I use my free points which are allocated on a weekly basis,like you I think you need to have your treats it keeps things normal.

Oh days off my lovely you enjoy 

Katie xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies hope your all well!

Minnie good luck for Friday x 

Hoping, I had 14 good looking follies and went onto get 23 eggs, don't worry and they grow approx 2mm per day loads of time to catch up!

Char how's you? 

Goongcrazy, you take that well deserved break and dont rush any decisions x 

Hi to everyone else xx 

My scan went great bk in 2 weeks, nhs scan pic quality is rubbish!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* thanks Hun, night night 

*kazza* glad your scan went well Hunni  how many weeks are you now Thanks for the reassurance I keep getting so scared!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- aww nice pics of the twins. Not long to 12 weeks for you.
Hoping- yes hon, It will be nice to say hello and a put face to a name. Everyone is supportive here. Can't believe I've been on this thread for almost 3 months now!
Hope84- I did the nk's and cytokines. It was £980
Yes you're right, they test it with steroids, intralipids and ivig. The results was back in 10 working days.
I had endo scratch last month so got the results at the same time!! Only to avoid paying for follow up appt 😳
Kerbert- my amh is low 2.95, but I had 10 follies and 9 eggs. Amh is an indication of your reserve. I believe the younger you are the better it is


----------



## Kelbert

Good morning all, 

Minnie2 ... That gives me hope! 

Just about to set off for the lister... Excited and nervous!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* 3 months!! Wow! Hope you're okay today?

*kelbert* Good luck today  I'm there this afternoon too


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - looking forward to your update. You're getting close to EC now - so exciting. Could you clarify something for me? How many scans did you have before you started stimming? It's a bit unclear on my treatment plan. I know I have to have a pill scan (which is on Thursday). If everything is OK with that I will start the nasal spray. But will I need to have another scan before I start stimms? Or do I just start the injections a week later?

*Kelbert* - good luck today.


----------



## ReeseDL

Morning all

So much going on on here - so very exciting.  Good luck to all.

Had my bloods done last Tuesday and full consultation day next Tuesday - just can't wait!

Will I need to get my 21 day progesterone bloods done too again before acceptance?

Just hoping they take us for egg sharing!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Reese* - I was never asked to do a CD21 progesterone test. I don't think this is on the list of tests you need to have.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* just the pill scan Hun, no scan before stims and you will have your first scan about 4 days into stims 
How have you been? Been finding the pill okay??

*reese* I didn't have a progesterone test I don't think? Gl for next tues


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - that's good news. So I'll get all my meds on Thursday at the pill scan then? Do they need to be refrigerated? I'll be going back to work straight after and I'm not sure I want to put it all in my work fridge! But if I have to I will! I've found the pill pretty awful to be honest! I had such rage all weekend over the silliest little things. I don't remember being like that before but it's been about 10 years since I last took it. I feel permanently premenstrual. Still, only two left to take! I'm guessing my first follicle tracking scan will fall on the same day as my grandad's funeral (Monday 13th) but I'm sure I'll be able to do both. It could have been worse - it could have fallen on the same day as EC I suppose!


----------



## ReeseDL

Thank you - so grateful for all the chat on here.  We haven't told anyone about Lister so it great to be able to chat on here.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* yes you will get them on your pill scan  exiting! No only the trigger needs refrigerating, if you live further than an hour away they will give you a different trigger shot- I should pick mine up today as they had to wait for them ones to come back in as I'm 2 hours away...

If you tell them it's you grandads funeral they might let you go in day 3/5 Hun I'm sure 

Pill is awful isn't it! The spray have me headaches but after a few days I was okay  not long now Hun 2 pills and you're done with them 

*reese* we are all going/ been through the same and ladies here are great for support and info


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping I hope your scan goes well today and them follicles are grown.

kazzab wow the twins have grown glad they are both doing well. Do you get a 12 week scan as well?

Minnie hope the injections are going OK and not hurting you to much. 

Hope84 enjoy your next few days off.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

13 follicles but possibly 17 follicles if the others grow by EC.
Nurse is happy and said don't worry they're positive I will have enough to share 
Estrogen is high so they've given me cabergoline to prevent OHSS!

I will find out if EC is Thursday or Friday when my blood results are back later today! I'm scared now lol!!!

*char* hey Hun how are you feeling??


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping that is great news well done. I bet you 17 like me. But even 15 is still good. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

They couldn't book me in for egg collection as my levels have come back too high! So no more stims and another 2 hours drive for a blood test! Can't believe I've got to drive all the way to london for a blood test so annoyed!

*char* I hope that I'm lucky like you fx'd


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies,

Hoping -  That's fantastic news about follies.. I bet you get 18 - 20 eggies.... Not so fantastic about going back for bloods. But don't get annoyed hun, all for a good cause and will be well worth it when you get your BFP.

Kazza - Lovely scan pic.. SOOOOOOO JEALOUS!!!

Reese -  Welcome to the thread, I hope you find it as useful as I have  

Char -  Hope you are all good 

Goingcrazy - I hope all goes well tomorrow.. Thinking of you honey and sending you big    

Hey to all I have missed.

AFM - Had my 2nd half of root canal done...So glad its now over... Ive been having problems with my teeth since my 1st pregnancy, hopefully this will be the end of it now.
My friend, recommended avocado whilst doing treatment.. there was a newspaper clipping she sent to me. It said that they had done studies on ladies that was undergoing IVF treatment and Avocado tripled their chances of success. This was in the daily mail...Anyway, I literally just tried one, I have to say.. It was the most disgusting thing I have ever eaten. The taste wasn't bad, it actually tasted of Nuts, (brazil/walnut) it was the texture.. and I am funny about food and textures. I am so disappointed as I really wanted to like it so it would be easy for me to eat.... But now I am going to have to gag (which I did today) everytime I eat one


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all, 

Well its been some time since writing, I have been following you all in your Joy and Sadness... 

AFM and Charlie, we sadly miscarried again exactly the same time as last 5 weeks. We were sort of expecting this as i did not feel right, and well i just knew.... 

We had follow up consultation, suggested NK blood test, We had the results today, we were told they are abnormal and to make appt with consultant. We not seeing him till 14th May as its our wedding anniversary Monday, and don't want any more bad news to ruin the day....

We booked holiday to Dominican for September so looks like it will be end of year for treatment again, depending on what happens on the 14th......

Anything can happen. 

Has anyone come back with abnormal, How much difference is the result to a pregnancy? 

Thank you all 

Beck xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi bec I'm so sorry about your miscarriages I don't have any idea about nk cells but hope you get some answers soon  
P.s we went to the Dominican in September and it was GORGEOUS!  
Hope you have a lovely time xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey bec,

Sorry for your Losses.... Its truly devastating.

I have just had my NK Cell test done and I am waiting on the results. As far as I am aware, if you come back positive.. They will test it again with either Steroids, Intralipids or IVIG...which ever responds the best is what they will recommend to you should you go on to have another cycle.  I may be wrong.

How long was it til you got your results back?

xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hope84* - why not try guacamole instead? With tortilla chips or crudités maybe. Yum. All the avocado goodness but without the slime!

*Charlie n Bec* - so nice to see you back. I hope you didn't mind me sending you a PM the other week. I'm afraid I don't know about abnormal NK results but Minnie may be able to help you. Fingers crossed they will be able to add something into the treatment mix that will address the issue. So sorry for what you've been through. 

*Hoping2eggshare* - bugger! So you'll have to coast for a couple of days. I know it feels like another set-back but try to keep positive. It gives those follies a few more days to grow.

*GoingCrazy* - thinking of you. 

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all

Thanks for thoughts, Hope we had our test on 23rd April, got the results today.
Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Bec -  Wow, that was quick. They told me that it would take 4-6 weeks and I had mine on the 16th April. Was yours done at the Lister?

Puglover - Theres an idea... Thank you for that, I may try it    

xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi, 
Yes had done at Lister, what bloods did you have done? Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* I too read that about advocates but I hate them lol!!! I got all my dental work done before the IVF too and so glad I did  yeh thanks Hun such a pain having to travel just for bloods but it will be worth it like you said hopefully 

*charlie n Bec* I am so so sorry   sorry I don't know about the NK cells but I have a feeling that minnie does? I went to the Dominican last may and it's lovely 

*puglover* yep, no more Stims now just nasal spray, I hope my levels drop back down quickly as I can't keep going to London all week my work are freaking!!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Bec -  I had my NK Cell test done too as I have had 2 M/C's... Can I ask how much yours cost to see if we had the same test? Mine cost £590.

Hoping -  My teeth have been an ongoing issue since last april... So glad they have been sorted now...well for now anyway!
I was gagging and wreaking when eating them.... ewww!!!!
Are you not getting a lot of support from work? I have booked off 12 days holiday with mine... it wont be enough but majority of it will be covered. I told 1 of my bosses the other day that I would be doing treatment in July and she said anything they can do they will accommodate...We will see..Believe it when I see it!

xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hope- mine cost the same  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Oooo thats good then... I will email them and get them to chase them.

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- hon how are you?glad follies are growing big now. So you've stopped stims now? When is EC?

Char- hope you're well hon. When is yr next scan?

Hope84 & Charlie n becs- did you also do the cytokines test? I paid additional for that and my that came back abnormal too. However I think the treatment is still steroids, intralipids or ivig for Lister. 

Puglover- hope you're well too 


Everyone I missed, hi and hope all is well


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Minnie,

no, I only got NK Cell tested. He did mention about a blood clotting test (I presume thats the one ur refering too)
we couldnt afford both, so got the most important one.

Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* they couldn't book me in for EC cause my estrogen levels are too high  I've had to do no Stims today and go back tomorrow for another blood test! So scared the cycle will get cancelled 

*hope* glad you have got them sorted  they were okay but like I said every other day until EC but I've had to go Monday, Tuesday and now Wednesday this week.... Ahhhhh drama!


----------



## ReeseDL

Got home to a letter from Lister saying not suitable for egg share as AMH at 1.87.  Heart broken
Journey stop before it began.
Good luck everyone. 
Not sure what the future hold now. 
Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping...
they wont cancel your cycle.. They will just coast you for a couple of days. Whats the difference in cancelling and letting you ovulate naturally or collecting the eggs themselves?? None. All will be fine sweety I promise.

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry to hear the Reese... Dont give up honey... Always have hope xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* true  thanks Hun you've made me ease my mind a bit now  just hope the level doesn't take too long to go down 

*reese* I am so sorry  like hope84 said, do not give up


----------



## Puglover1980

*Reese* - that sucks. I'm so sorry. You'll still be able to have IVF (I know Lister has great success with ladies with low AMH) but obviously you'd have to be able to find the money to pay for it. Not easy, I realise.

*Hoping2eggshare* - Hope's right. I'm sure they won't cancel the cycle. Afterall, it's not like you're showing signs of OHSS and have millions of follicles - you'll coast for a day or two and then they'll get you booked in. I remember Char had to coast for at least two days.

One day until my pill scan. Only one more evil microgynon to take hopefully!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*pugluver* thanks  on way there again!!! Yh char had to coast but still makes you worry  I hope that my level dropped even a little bit fx'd! I hope EC is soon as I'm becoming uncomfortable now I can feel these ovaries- on my scan my ovaries were enlarged and touching and I can feel that uncomfortableness now...

Yay one more day and pill scan it's all going to go sooooo quickly for you now


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Hon, I'm sure EC will happen but maybe not Friday as expected. They even do it on weekends. It wont get cancelled ...
Hope84- Thrombophilia is the clotting test. i did not do that either as it's £400 but i'm being treated imperically with aspirin and also asked for clexane, the evil injection i've started taking. Cytokines is a different test..i think it's link to NK 's and people who have endometriorsis i believe.
Puglover- Gosh i hated microgynon. My boobs hurt like mad when i was on it... when is your scan? All the best and sure your lining is thin and nice
Reese- Sorry to hear. I believe Listers cut off for AMH is or 4 or 5. I'm private paying and yes all i can say it's not cheap especially if you have immune issues like me 
Have you tried the ivf route via NHS? I know they have criteria's that you must meet.
Char- Hope all is well xx
Goingcrazy- Thinking about you....Big Hug X

AFM- just waiting for Friday to see what holds for us.  Had my second clexane injection yesterday...less bruise but it stings....nasty.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I didn't know they done them on weekends! Thanks! Ouch injection sounds horrible  gl for Friday Hun


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi girls!!

Hoping, I got everything crossed your levels have come down, how worrying for you, im sure you will be fine, you have come too far for it to be cancelled  

Minnie, you give me shivers thinking about your injections....owww poor you!!

Puglover, bet your excited!!!??

Reese, im so sorry, don't give up!!  

Hope everyone else is ok??

Well im not feeling any symptoms and im 7dp5dt, starting to panic slightly now.  I keep reading stories on google how they feel this that and the other at my stage. Im sure my bad boobs are down to the bum bullets, im so scared!!! The cramps lasted for 4 days after and have now gone entirely.  I wanted to test today but hubby said no wait till Friday


----------



## Tito

Tash don't worry i had no symptoms at all goodluck


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - relax! It always makes me laugh when women swear blind they knew they were pregnant from about 5 minutes past ovulation! I only suspected quite early with my last pregnancy because it turned out to be twins and everything was magnified ifkwim. With my first pregnancy, apart from AF-type cramps (which I assumed were AF, naturally) I had no real symptoms until I was about 8 weeks. I was majorly constipated both times, but you're probably that way anyway because of the progesterone supplements, so that's no help here! I've got everything crossed for you. Why don't you and hubby split the difference and test tomorrow instead, if you don't want to wait until Friday? I don't think anyone on this thread has managed to wait until OTD!

And yes, I'm excited about tomorrow. It doesn't feel like my treatment has started because I'm only on the pill at the moment. Once I'm on the synarel it'll feel more real! x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

My estrogen levels were 22655 yesterday, they don't like them over 20000... They took my bloods will get a call this afternoon, she said if levels drop then EC should be Friday, if not I will need to repeat tomorrow... She gave me a form so got to try and get hold of my gp to see if they will do it tomorrow if I need repeat bloods tomorrow- fx'd they will!

She said she hopes I can have EC Friday, but prepare myself for levels to be high as sometimes they go higher before they drop

Like she said- hopefully my smaller follicles will catch up in these next few days whilst we are waiting...

Fx'd my levels drop a bit!!! If not then just got to wait it out...

*tasha* don't worry about symptoms it's so early  I'm so excited for you to test  exciting times 

*puglover* tomorrow you will def feel like treatment had started  I'm excited for you


----------



## happycoach

Hi hoping please don't panic my bloods where 29000 I had to coast for 5 days and still got 14 follies they will warn you that if your levels don't start to settle then they may freeze rather than ET straight away but mine where fine in the end!!

ET on Monday and can text next weds as one got to blastocyst stage and one and mourna ( not sure how to spell it ) this is going to be the longest week of my life , not sure if I m having and implantation signs my stomach is still very bloated but now not sure if I just put on some weight look like I have a bump its a nightmare my partner talking as if I'm preggers already not sure if that's a good thing or not just wanna test test test !! Arhhhhhhhh


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Hi hon, hope your levels come down and you get to EC on Friday.  I hope you don't have to travel again for a blood test..You must be tired already now and want those eggs out and fertilised 

Tasha 1979- Good luck. Wishing you all the best for Friday. 

Puglover- All the best for tomorrow


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Minnie*. Isn't it your ET on Friday?


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- Yes, it is..hoping my one only embie survives..if not all will be cancelled


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping just wanted to say I hope that you have EC. But I had to coast and beacuse your estrogen is so high them follicles will grow. 

Minnie not long now. I hope the embie makes its. I will be thinking about you and keeping everything crossed x

Hope 84, puglover tasha, kazzab hope your all well.

AFM saw the doctor today at the hospital wanted to check the the twins I lost they are shrinking and  He thinks they passed away as not enough blood was getting to the placenta and when one dies the other dies as well as they had the same placenta. But my 1 remaining baby is doing great. He just checked HB again 180 and I am 9 and half weeks today. My next scan is in 2 weeks as he feels the baby is fine now. I have been feeling so tired the last few weeks I am in bed by 9pm. 2 and half weeks and I will be 12 weeks can't wait to get over the first hurdle of the first trimester. x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

Char, its such a shame about your twinnies... but so glad your baby has a strong heartbeat. Hope the next 2 weeks go quick for you...

Tasha -  I know its heard but try not to test too early.. I tested on both of mine at 8dp5dt... But its best to wait.. No symptoms means nothing... Fingers crossed for you..

Happy coach -  congrats on being PUPO  

Hoping - have they called with your results yet?

Minne - Thanks a lot for all the info you have given me   Hope embie thaws ok xxx

Goingcrazy -  where are you hun.. Thinking of you and hope today went as well as it could have   

Juicy.. Hope your ok

Puglover -  Look forward to an update tomorrow..

Hey to anyone else I have missed.

AFM - I chased my NK Cell results today and all I got back was 'The doctor will be in contact once he has reviewed that result' So im none the wiser on how long they will be  

Oh to Militart Fitness now... go me!!!

xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Puglover hehehehe I know. I'm too much of a scaredy cat 

Char I'm so pleased your baby is doing well!!  

Hoping have you got your bloods back yet??

Minnie fingers crossed for your little emby and thankyou. 

Happycoach eeek good luck!!! I'm also super bloated still and look 4 months gone   

Tito thanks for the reassurance  

Hope that's what I'll be tomorrow and thankyou  

So we came to a compromise, we gonna test tomorrow!!! Omg omg omg so nervous!!!! Just sent hubby up to tesco to buy out the shop hehe. Thing is he's leaving for work at 5.30am so it's gonna be an early one!!!


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Char sorry to hear that about the twins but fantastic news about the other baby!  when's your next scan? Have you had a pic of your lil one? 

Minnie good luck for Friday looking forward to an update ! 

Hoping - did you say your waiting for a call today? 

Charlie and bec, sorry about your losses!  hoping with the Nk treatment this will be your time!! And congratulations on the anniversary!!

Tasha I'm 10+4 with twins and and I've had no real symptoms! At about 5 weeks I had sore boobs, cramps and quite tired but that is all to this day! Good luck with the test I'm looking forward to your news!!! Everything crossed!!!! 

Char yes my next scan is 12+4

Hello to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - OMG, how exciting! Can't wait for your update.


----------



## Char111

Hi tasha good luck for your test tomorrow can't wait to hear your results. Try and do with the first urine of the morning.

Hope enjoy your fitness class. I hope you get your results soons.

Kazzab yeah have a few pictures but I am going to put my 12 week picture up on here. Yeah was sad to loose the twins but having triplets would of been such a high risk and I may of lost them all if they had come early. I am just happy to have one baby and we have frozen 2 embies so we can try again when we are ready. I went into IVF just wanting to get pregnant so I am so lucky to have 1 baby. And I can now give this baby all the love and attention it needs. 
Its amazing how quickly they grow when you have the scans. My baby just wiggles all the time. 
My symptoms are just sore boobs and tiredness but no sickness. So we have done well for the first trimester. xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Char we have been so lucky!! And you have such a good outlook on it all! I think I'd feel the same as you!! It is amazing how much they grow!! My smaller twin didn't like its photo taken ! Wriggling like a gooden! Just can't wait for my next scan now! Wishing away this pregnancy!! 

Reese I'm so sorry about your news! Please don't give up hope xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Tasha


ooooooo sooooooo exciting!!!!! 
Will be keeping an eye out on your news.... EEK!!!!



Wishing you all the luck

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Sorry ladies my mum took me clothes shopping as I've been down and to try and de-stress me bless her  so got some summer clothes 

Levels are higher!!!! 29000!!!! 
They said sometimes they rise for a couple of days and then drop...

I'm going to my gp tomorrow to see if they will do my bloods, if not then will go to the hospital down here for them to do it...
My gp was like "we won't get results until next day" lister said go first thing in the morning hopefully they will have results back by late afternoon...

If results are still high then back to lister Friday for scan an bloods.... This sucks!!!

If levels are down-
Thurs- egg collection sat
Fri- egg collection Sunday
If not wait until Monday and retest and egg collection- weds...

Ahhhhhhh things in my life don't go smoothly lol!!

No more stims from yesterday... Just nasal spray...

*happycoach* thanks Hun  I hope we don't have to freeze as we don't have the money!!! I hope you get amazing news on weds 

*minnie* my other half and I are sick of the daily London trips now  bet you can't waiti until your app Friday 

*char* I remember you coasting thanks I'm glad my follies will continue to grow  I'm not doing any menopur I said to the nurse will they grow still and she said yes... Although I'm becoming uncomfortable now though :/
I'm so glad everything went well at your appointment and that your baby is doing well  

*hope* I hope you don't have to wait too long for your results  

*tasha* can't wait for your update tomorrow  exciting 

*kazza* how are you Wow things are going so fast you will be in 2nd tri soon


----------



## goingcrazy78

quick line ladys just to say im ok worst day of my life but the staff whete lovely popped us in a private room etc im not in to much pain just a  bit uncomfy and really emotional god damn hormones are every whete will drop on tomoz and catch up on everyones news properly hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## happycoach

Good luck this morning Tash - everything crossed for you

Hoping to share - your level and times exactly the same as mine and I was panicking as had no money to freeze and I was fine in the end, best of luck with next blood 

Hope your ok char and glad to hear your baby growing by the day


Big love to everyone


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* gl today I have everything crossed for you  

*goingcrazy* I a, so sorry Hun it must have been the worse thing you ever had to do   thinking of you  

*happycoach* scary when you have no money to freeze isn't it!!! After the 29000 what was your level Scared about today's! I'm Oporto to get bloods done at gp at 9 I am really hoping that they can get the result back today even though they said tomorrow as lister need it today!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - fingers crossed for a better result today.

*GoingCrazy* -    I just cried and cried and cried when I went through it. Nothing will make you feel better, but it gets a little easier with time.

*Tasha* - come on, don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* first nasal spray today isn't it?


----------



## Tasha1979

Going crazy its one of the worst things ever and im so sorry you had to go through it     xxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping, ooh I hope they come down I really do!!!!!

Puglover good luck with the lovely sniffing!!!     

Well my girlies.............I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg im in shock, it hasn't sunk in, don't feel pregnant hahaha. I even got a digi so it was blatantly staring me in the face and there it was pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Im so happy I could burst!!! My 11 year old son was more happy than all of us put together, never realised a kid would be so happy about a sibling    

Im scattering my baby dust over those who are needing it!!! And thankyou so much for the advice and support, really do appreciate it!!!      xxxxxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Wahoooooooooooooo congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

tasha absolutly amazing news welldone and massive congratulation    
hoping try not worry about your levels to much hun i bet you get lots of eggs  
char and kazzab so glad those babies are doing well look after your selves ladies youre both nearly out the danger zone whoop whoop  
pulover i did the same the nurses didnt know what do with me feel a bit better emotionally today but in pain but tbh its my throat they had to squeeze my throat as they put me to sleep because i had been suffering heart burn so it protects the lungs or sumit i have a snaeky suspison the nurse just wanted strangle me stop me crying lol hope you doing well not long now  
hope84 hope all is well with you and you get your results off the dr soon  
minnie hope your doing well ive everything crossed for your bfp  
happycoach we have 6 frozen we werent going to freeze as we didnt have the money but lister gave us some time to pay theres no harm asking about option to pay etc best of luck hun  
charlie and bec glad to see you back hope your both ok and the results give you some answers  
anyone ive missed sorry hi and wish you the best of luck  

afm sore today but not much loss surprisingly just emotionally up and down , myself and hubby dont have any intentions with carrying on our ivf journey despite having 6 frozen blastys we are emptionally all out plus i suspect they will suggest full immune treatment to try again and tbh we simply cant afford but will keep them froze a while see if circumstance or feelings change but for now it time out but im going to hang around here just to see all you lovely ladies get you bfps


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* wohoooooooo CONGRATULATIONS  sooooo happy for you 

*goingcrazy* thanks they're just so high wish they would drop ASAP! I read the longer you coast it can affect quality!

Awwww Hun  thinking of you your been such an amazing lady on here helping me with questions and giving advice  a loss is so hard I had one at 9 weeks worse thing ever  thinking of you


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping im sure the quality will still be really good my levels went really high which was why they put me on those tablets to prevent ohss i didnt have to coast as i was so close to ec i just stopped then triggered and i had the best quality eggs ive ever had and look at char she coasted and got exellent quaility eggs to so im sure those levels will come down and ull get fab eggs i suspect your going to get alot   cant wait for you ec its so close now    and thank you hun its very hard as you know i just wish id had some miscarriage symptoms i feel it would of made it easier to understand its very weird feeling having only pregnancy symptoms and no problems but going to plant a little tree in the garden to remember as i know i was only 10 weeks but i dont want to forget  

stacey hoping all is well with baby at scan today really have everything crossed


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - massive congrats. I had a good feeling for you. Rub some of that baby dust on me please.

AFM, scan was fine (lining nice and thin), so was given my detailed programme and shown how to mix up the menopur and inject. I've finally got my pink bag full of goodies! I've got to take one last microgynon tomorrow, but I also start sniffing tomorrow morning. I've got buserelin instead of synarel because there's some issue with suppliers at the moment. No big deal - just means I'll be doing three lots of sniffing a day instead of two. I start my injections next Friday. Yippee and yikes in equal measure.


----------



## goingcrazy78

puglover   woo woo ur on your way


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy I am so sorry you had to go through what you went through yesterday. You are such a strong and amazing lady. I thought I would have to go through that to remove the twins but they said they can't remove them as it will interfere with the other baby. Its great your going to keep chatting on here as you have been a help to us all and its been so nice to have you to talk to xx

Minnie gl for tomorrow hun xx

Hoping don't worry about coasting I had to do it for 2 -3 days and my eggs where fine hun I was just like you googling and worrying but have a age on your side and I have no doubt you will get lots of eggs x

Puglover glad scan went ok and you got all your treatment its exciting when you get all your treatment it feels real.

Tasha wooooohooooo so happy for you hun. xxx

Hope 84 hope your enjoying your days off hun xx

AFM feel shattered today and really sick. I have been to work this morning and just got home and I am going to sleep in a bit I am that tired.

Hope that everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char thank you hun , no with still having a baby what usually happens is the ones you have lost disapear when i lost my sons twin the remaining one dissapeared but after i gave birth my bleeding continued longer than normal and they had to give me some antibiotics just to make sure there was no infection left from the vanishing twin but it caused no problems to my pregnancy or surviving baby and sound like your little one is going strong you take things easy and get plenty of rest x


----------



## Char111

Hi goingcrazy I didn't know your son was a twin. Was he identical or non identical. That give me hope as the doctor did say to me yesterday that having a miscarriage does increase your chance of loosing the other one but he said I have about 3% chance of it happening now. The ealier you loose a twin pregnancy the less chance the other twin will die he says. He said the further along you are the high chance of loosing the other twin. So I am praying and taking it easy and resting when I can just so this little baby stays with us. I am a bit owrried about stopping the cyclocest in case I bleed once I stop them. 

Thats lovely your going to plant a tree for your baby. You will always remeber that special baby. xx


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- Hope you're better . It's such a difficult thing to go through. Glad to know you will be around here.

Tasha-  MASSIVE CONGRATS TO YOU!! 

Hoping2eggshare- hon any news yet? Hope your blood levels have dropped. Fingers cross for you to have EC soon with plenty of good eggs

Puglover- Good news, lining is nice and thin then..when do you start injections?

Char- Hon, hope you feel better with sickness. I'm sure your baby snuggling well 

AFM, embie getting thawed at 10 am tomorrow and transfer at 2 with ivig after that....so fingers crossed


----------



## goingcrazy78

char he was a non identical twin and i lost the other baby at around 6 weeks i also had very very heavy bleeding and clotting which how we found out infact we were told it was a complete miscarriage as there was that much lose but a scan showed my boy there nice and strong and he remained that way regardless of my body lossing the other he kept growing i had him at 34 weeks because i went into premature labour but only due to kidney faliure not related to lossing his twin but he was 9lb at 34weeks so he had thrived , im sure your remaining baby will do the same and you will have a very healthy baby in a few months time its terrifying when you know that youve lost a baby and another one is still  growing but honestly it should have no affect on the healthy baby  

minnie ill be keeping everything crossed ur blasty survives the thaw and u get ur bfp   ill be around for a bit just want to see you ladies get ur bfps then ill be off there wont be a need for me to be on here as ill be closing my ivf chapter but its been so lovely to chat to everyone i just wanna see u all get that happy news before i go


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies,

Firstly...

Goingcrazy -  your amazingly strong although you don't feel like it at the moment.. I promise you that you will come out the other side, it just takes time. But you will get there honey.....   

Tasha - That's amazing news.. Congratulations. Im soooo jealous...All these BFP's coming, wont be none left for me..  lol!

Hoping - Don't worry about coasting, I had to do it for 3 days on my 1st cycle.... Be careful with the caber... (cant remember how to spell it, the ones to stop you OHSS) I mean, you have to take them of course but they made me feel sooooo poorly that I begged my clinic if I could stop taking them... which they declined but im glad they did as I would have most deffo Hypo's if I had stopped as my ovary was 12cm!!! 

Puglover - Yay!!! It all starts now! Bet oyur uber excited!!!

Char - Hey.. Hope you are well.

Minnie - good luck with embie

Juicy - Hope your ok.

Hey to anyone else ive missed...

AFM -  Got my results back today for my NK Cell test and it was NORMAL!!!! WOOO HOO! Very pleased about that. So I don't need any addition treatments when I start to cycle...

Hope everyone Is enjoying the sun


----------



## goingcrazy78

hope soooo glad the test is normal no costly treatment whoop whoop will u take asprin and steriods as a precation this cycle atall and thank you hun i know ill get there amazing what us woman can go through and come out the other side


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- Good news! Goingcrazy is right the treatment is so so expensive..You can ask about clexane and aspirin too..way way cheaper than the other drugs!


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope thats great news hun no extra cost. At least that is one test back now you can enjoy your holiday, relax and come back refeshed and ready to go xx

Minnie I will thinking about you tomorrow. xx


----------



## happycoach

Tash congrats amazing news !! Is 5dats after transfer too early to test arhhh in going insane


----------



## goingcrazy78

happy coach i tested at 5 dp a 5dt and got faint bfp however it is early so you can test but if its bfn u need to test again as it possibly just to early all ladies differ some test bfn right up untill test date or a day or two after just bare in mind if u test early and its bfn is that going to put ur mood low thinking its not worked even though its to early it entirley upto you but if u do just remember a bfp will be a bfp tigger should be gone but a bfn may not be a true bfn best of luck what ever u decide


----------



## Char111

Hi Happycoach I test 4dp5dt and got bfn then tested again 6dp5dt and got a bfp but I was having triplets at the time so may explain why i got my bfp early and my line was quite dark at 6dp5dt. Maybe test tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks Ladies...

Dr Thum had already recommended aspirin but said no to clexane/steroids... I will be asking him again though..

Happycoach... 5d9t is too early hun... I know its driving you insane but wait it out just a few more days... I tested on both of mine at 8dp5dt and got faints...

Us ladies for a lot stronger than we (and the opposite sex) give us credit for... If men had to go through what we do.. They would only do it the once!!! Although im aware that 'our' men are in this journey as well... Im sorry but it has a deeper impact of us women.


----------



## happycoach

Thank you its so difficult I actually feel like I'm going to come on tonight period cramps etc so hard not to read into everything


----------



## Bubbles12

Ignore the cramps...You will get them with either a BFN (AF cramps) or with a BFP (Implantation cramps) So I wouldn't read into them hun

xxx


----------



## happycoach

Thanks sorry must be driving people on here mad too !


----------



## Bubbles12

Don't be silly... That's what we are here for...

Carry on, we don't want you working yourself up.... Your embie is trying to get snug in there!

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies, went to my GP today for bloods!- they didn't mark them urgent like I requested over and over again!!!! Sooooo, back to lister for scan and bloods tomorrow.... They said if my levels are down tomorrow EC will be Sunday, but I'm really not holding my breath...

*gojngcrazy* I was ready for EC but the levels were too high that it was not safe to continue until they drop, I was ok at 22655 (as was just over 20000) but when it shot up to 29000 they said it wasn't safe... I've got the tablets but I don't take them until trigger day, I hope I follow you and char with the good quality eggs 
The planting of the tree is a lovely idea  

*puglover* so glad that you're set to go  I bet you're excited 

*char* thanks  last injection was Monday ahhhh can't stop worrying!!! I hope that you enjoyed your nap 

*minnie* no news today, but will find out more tomorrow  I might see you at lister  fx'd for you tomorrow Hunni that your embie survived the thaw  

*hope* thanks  I start taking them when I finally trigger... Ahhhh not looking forward to feeling ill on them 
So glad your results came back normal 

*happycoach* the tww must be soooo hard  I agree ignore cramps Hun


----------



## Minnie2

Happy coach- don't read into it too much! Fingers cross for you

Hoping- my transfer is at 2 tomorrow if all goes well. What time is bloods for you? Poor you another journey into London

Hope84- he said said no to clexane to me because he was worried abt bruising and pain but to me if it gets me pregnant and helps with my blood, ill do it and im only on 20mg rather than 40.I just had my injection. It stings but I'm getting used it....

Char- thanks hon x


----------



## Bubbles12

Minnie,

How much has it cost you for Clexane? I really want something additional, but then I haven't got a problem with getting pregnant, just cant stay pregnant....Does Clexane help with that?

Goingcrazy

Me and OH planted a Rose bush for our baby... Its was so important to me that it grew...Which it did... Then we moved but we bought it with us. Its actually my Cover photo on ******** and I refuse to remove it....Us ladies that miscarry early, haven't got the benefit of a grave as such so its nice to mark its memory with something.
I am also going to get a tattoo to symbolize my babies.. I was thinking of an angel blowing bubbles. My sister called it bubbles when I was pregnant. Makes me really sad just to think about it now... I still wonder if I will have this feeling in 5,10 or 20 years time... its a horrible feeling. Even a year on, although time has eased my pain.... I still get the horrible 'falling' of my gut (only way I can describe it) I used to be Hope, the fun loving, happy go lucky girl...now im Hope, the girl that has lost 2 babies... Want myself back again.

But planting a tree will deffo help hun....

Hoping,

Good GP's are hard to come by these days aint they? Grrrrr
Good luck with your bloods and I hope your levels have gone down.



xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww hope, that's lovely, brought a tear to my eye    

Can I ask a question?!

Well my Finnley was born with 2 separate placentas. Does this mean he was a twin as I never got a full answer from the doctors.

Does this increase my risk of twins if this is the case??


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- it's for blood circulation and to prevent miscarriages.
Have a read abt it online. As for me it's nk cells but I didn't do the thrombophilia test so I just want something to help with circulation. I did not buy my drugs from lister as they are £££
4 days 20 mg each day is £11 in tescos


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* my app is at 11.15 so I won't see you then, I hope that everything goes well for you Hun 

*hope* GP's are rubbish nowadays!! Thanks Hun I hope they've gone down too!! Aw you bring a tear to my eye too  

*tasha* sorry I do not have a clue  I be you're sooooo happy tonight aren't you


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- all the best to you hon. Fingers cross for you x

Tasha- I was born with a double placenta. It was very uncommon in Asia
My other twin was not identical and it didn't grow but somehow I had both placentas to benefit from.
They ask my mom if they could use it as a research too.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Minnie* thinking of you today


----------



## Kazzab25

Going crazy that's a lovely idea xxxxx keep that chin up! 

Minnie good luck today!! Can't wait for you to be pupo again!!! 

Hoping hope blood cone back down and you can book ec!! 

Hi to everyone else xxx 

AFM first midwife appt today!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hope beautiful idea i agree its so important to us woman to do something i lit a candle when i got back wed it finnally stopped burning last night and i tjink its something ill do every year im planting a weepingvwillow tree with a circle of baby breath around it and a candle holder attatched to the trunk my hibby on the other hand seems to just want to push it all aside now and move on says it was only 5 and half weeks get on with it my reply is i was ten weeks and just because baby stoped growing at 5and half makes no difference it as still a baby inside me for ten weeks and it hurts so bad to ket that go i need to remember   praying you get your chance this time hun you deserve it and you will be hope with the beautiful baby soon  

minnoe best of luck pupo by the end of the day  

hoping fingers crossed levels are down for you today  

kazzab good luck with midwife appointment how exciting you will get your officiall folder  

stacey hope all went well at your scan yesterday


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - if there were two placentas, it means that _if_ there were originally twins, they were non-identical. As you know, this happens when you ovulate two eggs and both get fertilised. That wouldn't increase your chances of twins this time. As far as I know it's more common for instances of identical twins to 'run in families', iyswim. If you had two blasts put back there is a 50% chance that you are pregnant with non-identical twins, but that percentage is not affected by a history of non-identical twins. Your chances of _identical_ twins would be higher if you had a history of identical twins. Does that make sense?

*Kazzab* - good luck today. Hope you see a nice midwife. Which hospital are you going to?

*Minnie* - thinking of you. Keep us posted.

*Hoping2eggshare* - I am willing nice low levels for you.

AFM, did my first spray this morning. I am so terrified of doing it wrong. Everyone describes it as 'sniffing', but it's just a spray right? You don't really need to sniff as such, as it goes straight up where it needs to be. Someone set my mind at rest!


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi ladies need some advice they have no match for me yet but say they are looking every day and they have no one ready at moment.. I no it's not been that long but I worry that if they don't find me a match at all I will not be able to go any were else as most clinics. Will not take you at 36 so it has to be 6 months before my 36th birthday so I have until June to be matched 
The nurse said I'm welcome to look in to other clinics and to just keep them updated this don't sound promising or is it just me over thinking 
I no you had a similar thing HOPEING2EGGSHRE just don't no if to sit still or go some were else I'm not getting impatient more worried they don't find me some one 

hope your all well hopping2eggshare PUGLOVER and every one else sorry don't no every one yet xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* you're doing it right  don't be worried if a little leaks back down mine always does  how did you find it? thanks Hun 

*sugarsweet* I too worried! I enquired at other clinics, bridge clinic think it was called said she had mixed race recipients. Lister are good though I'm sure they're looking for you daily and doing all they can  have they told you they've put an advert on the national gamete trust yet
Didn't they say they had loads of mixed race people on the list? Or did I read that elsewhere?

*kazza* thanks gl with your midwife app bet you're excited 

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun fx'd!!! Hope you're doing okay today?


----------



## Tasha1979

Puglover, totally makes sense, thankyou!! Phew lol. And yeah your doing the sniffing right, there was many a time when I thought oh no did any come out, did I hit the right spot etc!!

Sugarsweet, fingers crossed you get a match soon!

Minnie, Oooh good luck today hun!!!  

Goingcrazy, I think that sounds like a lovely idea. I had a mmc at 14 weeks, baby died at 6 weeks. To me my baby was there for 14 weeks but hubby said exactly what your hubby said. I think that was his way of coping  

Hoping, hope that levels gone down!!!

Kazza, have fun with all the paperwork today haha. First midwife app is so exciting!!!

Happycoach, sorry must have missed your one yesterday!! I had cramps all the way through and still have the odd one now at 9dp5dt. Constantly knicker checking as I felt I was going to come on (still am now  ) Good luck hun!!!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## sugarsweet

I was with the bridge I didn't like them there and wouldn't go back !! they have not said any thing about putting me on any advert thing yet but it's only been 10 days matching as they don't count week ends so may be I should give it a bit longer as lister has such good results I was gonna go Harley street but even as a eggsharer you have to pay £450 and that's not including if we end up having icsi... I want to ask them about things but think they may think I'm a bit to pushey as I only rang yesterday xx


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- what a lovely idea ..and thank you for the wishes
Hoping2eggshare- all the best for today, fingers cross your level comes down
Kazzab- how exciting! Keep us updated
Tasha- thanks for the wishes! When do you get to do yr HCG?
Sugarsweet- hope they find you a match soon. Fingers cross
Puglover- you have to a deep sniff and if you feel the bitterness in your throat, then you done it right😃it's not pleasant
Char- hope you're well too hon x

Afm, embie gets thawed at 10 and it will be observed for 4 hours. I've got to be at lister by 2! So good or bad news, we will be in lister to receive. Ivig is 4-5 hours.. I'm nervous hope I don't get any crazy side effects


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks minnie2 and good luck with your little snow baby will have every thing crossed for you 
Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* thanks Hun  how you feeling today miss.pregnant

*sugarsweet* yes bridge seemed a bit pushy to me when I called them! Pester lister I did Pratically everyday! Email them if easier that's what I did, if you have questions then ask them  they are very good I'm sure they will get you a match 

*minnine* I hope that you don't get any side effects  I've literally everything crossed for you that your embie survives the thaw


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie good luck today will be thinking of you.

Goingcrazy hope your OK hun have you planted your tree yet? xx

hope84 how are you? Not to long till the holiday xx

Puglover how was the nasal spray?

Hoping I hope your blood test and scan goes OK

Tasha are you going to get a scan at Lister?

Sugarsweet I am sorry that Lister haven't got you a match yet. I know hoping had the same problem maybe have a look at other clinics but I hope Lister can find you a match x

Happycoach have you tested yet?

Kazzab good luck for the midwife appointment I had my booking in appointment sunday. My midwife was so nice and I know have my nots that I have to take everywhere with me so I am told.

AFM just waiting for my 12 week scan I may get another scan done at the walk in clinic hospital where I go to on the nhs next week. Does anyone know can scans harm the baby if you have to many. I just feel I need one before 12 weeks or I will worry xx
I hope everyone has a good weeekend xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi thanks ladies 

The sonographwe said having too many scans will not harm the baby hun xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one

Minnie, 
Hope your embie thawed today

Hoping,
Will look forward to hearing that you EC will be on sunday...IT WILL!!!

Char, 
Only 18 days to go!! 10 more shifts to go. Scans wont affect baby 

Goingcrazy,
Hope your ok xxx

Tasha, 
Has it sucken in yet?

Puglover,
Hope sniffs going ok

Hey to everyone else...

1 question -  does the sniff block up your nose or clears it.. I have issues with blocked noses... CAN NOT STAND THEM!!!!

XX


----------



## Char111

Hi kazzab and hope thank you for that if I could I would get a scan 3 times a week till I am out of the first trimester.

Hope the nasal spray didn't block my nose up but hoping got a blocked nose from it, Goingcrazy did injections insead of the nasal spray so you could always ask for them if you have trouble with blocked noses xx Not long at all till your holiday. I would love a holiday I think next summer DH and I will go back to Mexico as we really loved it xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hope, I found it gave me a stuffy nose but nothing major. And no I don't think it has hehehehe. 

Minnie I'm so nervous for you, good luck!! I'm not having my hcg levels done. 

Char, yeah got a scan at the lister on the 22nd eeek so excited!!!!

Hoping, still feel normal lol. It's a weird feeling knowing I'm pregnant but not feeling it!!

I feel like this is my first pregnancy not my fith lol it's just too exciting!!!!


----------



## happycoach

You must feel soooo excited Tash congrats again

No didnt test might do one 2m that will be 6 days after ET


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hey ladies I'm still waiting on my blood test results to come back, but I have 17 follicles that are above 16mm and about 4 that are between 14-16mm...
My lining is only 8.7mm they're happy with that as they said it has to be above 7.5mm but I see ladies with much thicker lining- what do you think

*minnie* thinking of you Hunni I hope all is going well 

*char* thanks  I hope that you can have another scan to help keep you relaxed 

*hope* I hope so!!! Um I had flu so not sure if my blocked nose was because of that? Anyway they said to me to do it in what ever nostril isn't blocked, like I could do 2 sniffs in one nostril if I needed too  to be fair since I recovered from my flu I just get a snuffy nose sometimes like Tasha said.

*tasha* bless ya it just all feel so surreal  so happy or you 

*happycoach* gl with testing tomorrow


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Well my levels are still up! I'm emotionally and physically exhausted I don't know how much more I can actually take!


----------



## Bubbles12

Oh no! Have they dropped at all? What are the Lister saying?

Goingcrazy,
Is Char right in saying you didn't do Nasal Spray, how did you manage that as I would rather not to nasal if there is an option??


Yep, on the holiday countdown now!! Im starting to have dreams that we get to the airport and forget our passports...  I always have these dreams before going away.. It will be our 2nd due date on the 2nd day we are there so it will be a good distraction... oooo I canny wait!!!

Ladies, im off to work now.. yes, all weekend    

xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hope i injected instead of the nasel spray ive always dine tve injection into the belly i trustvthat   i dont like the idea of sniffing as i hate anything going up my nose and suffer with headaches its your choice i just said do i have sniff abd they said no u can inject they said mist women choose tve spray thats jist why they presume  everyobes ok with that me personally would rather a needle lol 

hooing ohhh no hun sending u a big hug i hope the levels drop soon  for you im not surprised ur getting fed up keep ur chin up im sure they will drop soon


----------



## happycoach

Oh I'm sorry your levels haven't come down I feel your pain had the same thing it will be worth it in the end keep drinking lots of water for the headaches


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies, I'm back tomorrow and Sunday and Monday until levels go down its seriously annoying me and ruining my bank holiday weekend!!
They said they will come down, it was 22000 then 29000 then 30000 then 33000 they said now that its not shooting up and being steady instead that the levels should soon drop but ahhhhh it's a hassle all this travelling daily!!!

They said now my follicles have matured that my levels should start dropping as the real little ones have stayed little?

*hope* glad that you have a distraction by being on holiday 

*happycoach* been increasing my water thanks Hun  how long did your levels take to drop back down??

*goingcrazy* thanks Hun  how are you


----------



## happycoach

Hi 

It too 5 days of coasting and they had no choice to egg collect then but they where on their way down was at 2900 then day 5 of coasting was 2300 they ideally don't want you over 2000 I was pretty ill after egg collection and put it down to this as never felt that sore or ill during my first two attempts at ivf 

Tash be pleased you not got any yet lol my mum at morning sickness for 9 months I say morning but its was afternoon and evening too only thing she could keep down in end was cauliflower cheese and funny enough that's one of my favs now haha !!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*happycoach* last injection was Monday evening so since tues it's been going up and up- so looks like I have a good week before EC! Ahhhh can't do London for another week daily I'm hoping for a miracle before I get the sack!


----------



## happycoach

Hoping  I know its a nightmare travelling everyday not to mention the costs too, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- aww poor you hon, can't believe 3 more bloods in London.
What are their suggestion? How are you feeling? 

Tasha, puglover, happycoach, char, going crazy, hope84, kazzab-hi and hope all of you are doing well

Afm,  our embryo survived perfectly. The embryologist said it was like text book quality and looked like it was never frozen. I hope it survives in me. I got home midnight yesterday. Ivig took 5 hours for me.
In my 10 th minute into it I felt a hot flush, tingling heat sensation through my body. It was awful. They stop for a while and started back. I went on a slow and moderate infusion throughout. Hands are sore from the drip as I waited in the ward 3 hours before I actually had the infusion. The canola was in me for ages before the drip actually started. The nurses were great but the pharmacy were very slow and taking their sweet time. I hope they don't repeat this to anyone again. I'm lodging a complaint on Tuesday. Apart from my sore hand/ arm all ok now .
Countdown begins ......


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh minne, I'm so exited for you!! Fantastic news!!!!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks Tasha- praying it sticks this time😁 how you feeling?


----------



## staceyemma

good luck minnie xxxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thats fantastic news but sounds like you had a very long day. I wish you all the luck in the world and I really hope you get the BFP as you deserve it so much xx The pharmacy at Lister ate so slow its unreal. xx

Stacyemma have you had your scan now?

Tasha how are you?

Happycoach are you testing today xx

Hoping i am sorry your levels are still up I really hope they satrt to come down and they will xx Keep positive hun xx

Kazzab hope your midwife appointment went well

Goingcrazy hope you are holding up OK xx

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Char111

staceyemma just read your your profile information woooohoooo baby had a HB and is doing well sooooo happy for you. and love your profile picture xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Minnie!!! Well done for being pupo!! Love the fact the embie is still fantastic quality!!! Just got to sit the wait out! When is test day  Everytime I needed to go to the pharmacy they took forever!!!! Joke!!

Hoping - really hoping you levels drop soon hun!! 

Staceyemma, how are you? 

AFM midwife was rubbish! Really dissapointed!! Didn't tell me anything!!! Just have me my book and took all my history!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Char and Kazza  

Was so nervous before scan after the last few weeks being really ill with ohss I thought baby might not be there  
xxx

Hope you are well!


----------



## happycoach

Good luck Minnie !! 

Tested by bfn hoping its just too early as silly me today is only day 5 not 6 as my proper test day is weds just praying we get the result 3rd time lucky as run out of funds and no frozen so literally all my eggs are in one basket !!


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab thats crap your midwife was dreadful i mean your having twins for godsake. I have my 12 week scan on the 17th and no more scans till 20 weeks nhs is a joke. I am not waiting till 20 weeks I will be going mad with worry x I will have to get a few more private which we don't have the money for really. How many scans do you get or did she not say. I was told I get scans at 12 weeks, 20 weeks, 28 weeks, 36 weeks and I only get a few more as I am classed as high risk cos I lost the twins but even so thats a joke 4 scans altogeter on nsh. normally the only give you 2 or 3 x My doctor also told me he will induce labour at 38 weeks I have no idea why. He feels the baby shouldn't go over 39 weeks xBut we will moving hospital in the next few weeks as we moving to kent so not sure what my midwife will be like at canterbury x


----------



## Char111

Hi Happy coach that is a bit to early so test again in a few days hun. Don't get down as its very early days xx


----------



## Char111

Staceyemma I was the same I was so worried at my first scan I still get worried for all my scans x


----------



## Kazzab25

Char what were you told at your first appointment! Think I'm going to complain!! 

I get my 12 week, then my 20 week and then a few more depending on how they are getting on! Not many for twins!! I'm not going to have to many more I might pay for one more in between the 12 week and 20 week perhaps a 4d scan at 16 or 17 weeks!!

Happy coach you've got plenty of time to get a positive!!! Char and I only got early ones coz we had multiples on board!! Chin up x


----------



## happycoach

Thanks kazza I'm baking today to keep my mind of things


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - that's amazing. Keeping everything crossed for you.

*Char* - I know how worried you are but you really don't need to have a scan between 12 and 20 weeks unless you're desperate to know the sex four weeks early. To be honest, multiple scans don't actually change the outcome of anything. I understand it's for peace of mind, but if you've got a fetal doppler that is more than enough. Your midwife will listen to the heartbeat at every appointment, and you'll start to feel the baby at around 14 weeks (if memory serves) so there's really no need for loads of scans (beyond the extra ones because you're high risk). Obviously you have to do what you feel is right for you, but you may find it less stressful in the long run not to have loads of scans. Once the baby gets bigger you won't be able to see much anyway. We're all terrified of what might happen but try to enjoy your pregnancy. x

*happycoach* - it's too early lovey. Bake lots of cakes and try to hold off testing for at least another 2 days!


----------



## Minnie2

Char- thanks hon. Fingers crossed. I'm sure your baby is fine. It's almost 12 weeks soon!! Bet you can't wait for first trimester to end. Have you  got any cravings?

Kazzab- my colleague had a lousy midwife and got a change too. 

Hoping- how are you hon?

Puglover- how are you feeling with the sprays? Thanks for the wishes 

Happycoach- wishing you all the best with the wait


Staceyemma- congrats!

Hi to everyone else x

My otd  is 12 th. I'm trying not to test early and just wait. I have a phobia with pee sticks anyway!


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Minnie* - finding the spray fine so far. So much so that I'm worried I'm not doing it right! Bit of a pain having to do it 3 times a day because I'll have to take it to work with me, but it's not a big deal really. Lots of rest for you lady.


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies,

Minnie - Congrats on been PUPO.... Cant wait to hear your BFP  

Happycoach - Whether is was day 5 or 6, it is too early.. I tested on day 6 and got a BFN then a BFP on day 8... so don't give up hope.

hey to Char, Juicy, goingcrazy (hope your ok) Puglover, Hoping, Kazza, staceyemma and Tasha..

Sorry no personals really, just woken up from night shift and I am a bit ratty..... lol...

AFM - Think I will deffo ask for injection rather than than the nasal spray.... Time is taking too long, I want to start NOW!!!


XXX


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hey ladies not brilliant news BUT goodish news... 
My levels dropped from 33000 yesterday to 24000 today... It has to be 20000 or below in order to have EC, so back to London tomorrow and if all is well with my bloods tomorrow then EC will be on Tuesday so please please please keep your fingers crossed for me 

*minnie* brilliant news miss.PUPO I can't wait for your perfect embie to snuggle right in and give you your bfp  wow what a long day bless you, I bet you've slept today 

*stacey* amazing news  so so happy for you 

*kazza* ahhh that sucks  do you know when your 12 week scan is yet 

*happycoach* I hope that you get your bfp in a few days  

*puglover* glad you're getting on okay with the spray  I was worried i was doing it wrong but i bet your not  IVF is worry after worry I didnt realise just how much... when is your scan booked for again

*hope* hi  won't be long hun, you've a lovely holiday and then it's time to start, you will be nice and relaxed your body will be ready for your embie


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - my first scan is on Wednesday 15th of May. So I will have done 5 injections by then.


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely ladies 

Hoping2eggshare  aww so pleased bloods are coming down wont be long my lovely
                            good things come to those who wait 

Hope84                Hows you?im going to ask for the injections don't fancy sniffing
                            so pleased all is ok with your blood test that's a big thing out the
                            way 

To everyone else I have missed hope everything is ok with you all and enjoying the sunshine 


AFM    bloods came back ok although my amh was a little low 8.8 especially as im only 27 but lister were happy with it,and  they called me yesturday I have to transport sperm to them this week and then they are going to match me,so looks like things are starting to move along nicely.

Katie xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* not long now then  I bet you can't wait, it all goes so fast (I'm an exception because of my levels) you will be having EC before you know it 

*juicy27* Awww thank you  I hope good things do happen I really do  I'm so glad that lister accepted you  how long does it take to get the sperm transported Not long now and you will be matched


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- oh hon that's good news! Its dropping at least. You been waiting for sometime and I'm sure you can't wait to be pupo already. Feet up and wait for good news after that 😘


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping... Its getting there hun... another few days and you will have lots of eggies!!

Juicy,
Im deffo going to ask for the injection.. without a doubt.
As for transferring the sperm... Its a pain in the bum.. I think we are transferrign OH on June 10th, we will be doing this ourselves.
Looks like you may be cycling before me then if you are going to get matched as they wont match me til after my bloods have come back all clear from Mexico.. Im hoping i will start and finish in July.....EEK!!!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

*Hope84 *

Not sure,i go away for 1 wk june 10th they know this,so I think I will be going into July,my sperm is sibling sperm so will be coming from lwc in London it will be sent by courier,still waiting for someone to get back to me about it.

Katie xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* Thanks Hun  I have been waiting a week on knday for these evens to go down  just want EC and to be PUPO  
How are you doing

*hope* it dropped like 9000 in a day Im hoping it will drop that 4000 by tomorrow as they said if it drops again enough tomorrow I can have EC tues- I really need it to drop enough tomorrow as ivf had so much time off work and my boss needs me in Monday for sure so I def can't go for bloods on Monday!!

Hope July comes around quick and you've gotten your bfp


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping, 


Like you said, it dropped 9000 inone day so im sure it will be fine for tomorrow..Fingers crossed.

Ladies,

Have the lister been really adament not to have 2 transferred? I havent told OH this yet but i AM having 2 transferred if i have 2 left given my history..... I just dont want to have a fight about it with either OH or the clinic


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

When I had my consultation I asked Dr Thum if I could have 2 back if I have any lol as on my previous treatments with my poor egg quality they let me,he didn't seem to have a problem with it but might have to sign a disclaimer.
Im going to see if my egg quality is better and if it goes to blast.On my first cycle both embies took but lost one at 7.5wks the other one is asleep upstairs 

K xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* thanks I really need them to be down tomorrow... Fx'd!!! The have recommended one to me but I will be going for two if I am lucky enough to have two as I won't be freezing any... Char had two they say one depending on your history and age etc but char wanted two and got two- just think you have to sign some form or something


----------



## Bubbles12

Well, ive never had the opportunity to freeze any embies... Im hoping this time, with a new clinic this may be different.... Even if we do get to freeze some i want to have 2 transferred.

Given my history, i cant see that they can say no....

Thanks hoping
xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Ah thats good to know *juicy*... Thats made me happy as Dr Thum is my consultant too. I really dont think he will say no. But my Blasto's have only ever got to early blasto' so the chance of me freezing any are quite low.

Althouhg im doing things so differently trhis time, A healthier diet, exercise... alot my vitamns so hopefully this will up my quality... Although my BMI is a little over.

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* char froze embies and she was allowed two, plus given the fact you've had previous cycles Im sure you won't have to put a fight up to have two back 
Apparently it's totally your decision they can just guide you and give you the information


----------



## Bubbles12

They say its your decision but at my last clinic they flatly refused to put 2 back... They said that the others werent as good quality and if i got a BFP from it, it would be likely that it would end in miscarriage or a disability... Their words were ' The decision is not in your hands, we are making the decision'

Im pretty hopeful Lister will be cool with it. Just have to get OH on board now, lol xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi hope/ juicy- I'm with dr thum . They will allow you to transfer two. He gave me the cons of doing it but at the end of the day it's your decision. If you have had a history, they will allow it. Kazan and Charlie transferred two and they didn't stop them

Hoping- I know it's so hard with work isn't ? Although it' s our right to go through this treatment, I feel bad sometimes. I haven't told people at work except my line manager.  Fingers crossed your levels drop tomorrow and you get to trigger. Will you be freezing? Goingcrazy I believe managed to get a longer payment plan. Lister made us pay our transfer and ivig before admitting me yesterday!Not much mercy hey. I'm feeling ok, I'm trying not to stress and over think but deep deep down I will be devastated if I see another bfn. I'm praying the ivig would do the trick. 2 bottles of fizzy water in my system, that's what it looks like.lol.. Will be waiting for your news tomorrow hon x


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks Minnie,

When is OTD??

XX


----------



## Minnie2

Hi hope- it's  a week from tomorrow!  Nervous !!


----------



## Bubbles12

I Bet....

EEK...Exciting!!!


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya we didn't have to argue about putting two embies back, dr Thum even agreed! And I wasn't advised to sign a disclaimer x


----------



## happycoach

Hi I had two transferred didnt sign anything they told me the risks again and I still said I wanted two and he said he supported my decision , fingers crossed for your levels today x


----------



## happycoach

How's everyone doing suppose to be a sunny sunny today ! Yesterday and today can't stop crying and the smallest things or for no reason at all , nothing to do with testing and get bfn


----------



## Kazzab25

When did you test and how any days past transfer? 

Keep your chin up, enjoy the weather and try and forget till test day, when is that?


----------



## happycoach

Ohhh today is only day 6 so well early my actually test day is weds today is day 6 , just so tearful bloody hormones x any nice plans for bank hol


----------



## Kazzab25

Plenty of time to change xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Well bloods done now I wait for the result I'm scared as I need them down as I have no choice but to go to work tomorrow they've been very lenient giving me this whole week off- please cross everything for me ladies 

*happycoach* gl Hun still very early 

*hope* I don't think lister will have a problem with you having two back especially from what the ladies with experience of ET at lister have said 

*kazza* how are you doing How many weeks are you now??

*minnie* I hope so Hun! We just had some financial issues pop up so no freezing for us- we've enough for icsi if we need it though...
I'm praying the IVIG works for you Hun you really deserve this Hun I've hands, fingers,legs and toes crossed for you


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- I'm praying your levels go down today!!! 
Happy coach- 3 more days for you. Are you waiting for otd? I'm feeling so nervous...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

MY LEVELS ARE DOWN LOADS 10,498 to be exact!!!
EC IS TUESDAY  so happy to finally of gotten to egg collection after this long journey with everything being so up and down!!! 
Now the worry to how many eggs I get, will i have enough for myself and recipient, and how many fertilise and if any make to blast.... Now I'm scared!!!!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

WOOPWOOP  Hoping so glad levels down, all stations go now big


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping so pleased for you hon!!! Trigger tonight. I'm sure you will have enough eggs


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I hope so Hun I'm so scared I won't have enough ahhhhh hope the coasting for a week hasn't effected my eggs


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- pretty sure you will get some for yourself. I know it's so nerve wrecking! Every step is.. Lol


----------



## Bubbles12

Yay to hoping!!!! About time, lol! I really wouldn't worry about how many eggies you get. With 17 follies, you will be just fine.

Happycoach

Sorry that you are feeling a little teary today... Let hope it your body reacting to the new found HCG hormone in your system making you feel this way.....

AFM
I can believe that this is the 1st bank holiday in years where the sun is out and I am working night shift ALL the way through it! OH is off so I can only imagine the sort of things we could have done! Nice walks and picnics, maybe a cheeky diet coke in the beer garden  

Thanks ladies for putting my mind at rest with ET ladies. I know OH isn't going to be happy with me wanting/having 2 put back in.

What would you do if you only had 2 good quality blasto's left.... Would you, A)put both back in or B) put one in and freeze the other....?

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* thanks   personally I would have both put back, but that's just my opinion... What's ohs concerns about you having two put back?- is he not keep on the idea of multiples

*minnie* I'm dreading all these steps now  I hope we both get eggs fx'd  how are you feeling today


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping,

My sister has triplets from having 2 put back...Need I say anymore?? LOL...

To be honest, I wouldn't want triplets, they are hard work (obviously) but I would be ok with a singleton or twins...

OH doesn't quite get that although triplets do and can happen (evidently) the chances are like 1%...


----------



## happycoach

Co gears hoping knew it xxx all moving forward now


----------



## happycoach

Congrats hoping knew it all moving forward now you must be excited


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* ooooooh yes Jo wonder he is scared! Men don't really get the 1% chance do they lol! Hopefully you can manage to persuade him by the time you get to ET 

*happycoach* thanks Hun I'm excited now but scared... How are you


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- one back? So you can count on the other if touchwood anything happens. I was going to put 2 back but glad I only had one back. Fingers cross this one will snuggle up.  It's a difficult decision but go with your heart

Hoping- I'm sure you will get a good number of eggs as they can see 17 follies. I'm ok but just having upper abdomen achy feeling also a back ache. Not sure if its because im not doin much. This wait is scary!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Minnie,

I see what you are saying... Im kinda hoping I get more than 2 so then I can freeze and have 2 put back but never have I had the opportunity to freeze. 
I just worry that the ice baby wont thaw properly and we loose it.

Hoping,

The last time I 'thought' I had persuaded him and he decided the best time to tell me he only wanted 1 put back was whilst we were waiting to be called in for ET!! His timing was perfect...NOT!! I didn't even have a chance to argue my point, AGAIN with him. But my old clinic simply wouldn't allow 2 in anyway...!

xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hope- did you egg share the last time as well? Hope you get to freeze one or two. I was so worried my only one wouldn't thaw but I believe the new vitrification method has an 85% survival rate.


----------



## Bubbles12

Minnie,

Yep, this is my 3rd and probably final egg share, unless my recipient gets pregnant     

Pressure!!!!

xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hope - wishing you to a 3rd time lucky. Hopefully with clexane, aspirin it will do the trick to sustain your pregnancy.  good news you have no nk!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - YAY. That is brilliant news. I'm so pleased for you. So EC on Tuesday. I'm looking forward to hearing how many eggs you get.

I keep going over all the scenarios in my head in terms of how many to put back (assuming I'm lucky enough to end up in that position). I think if I got to blast and 'only' had two, I'd be tempted to have them both back. We really can't afford the freezing costs and the cost of FET. But if I somehow ended up with, say, 6 top-quality ones (I should be so lucky) I think maybe then we'd have one put back and freeze the rest. We'd have to find the money from somewhere! If we end up having 3-day transfer then I'd be far more likely to go for 2. I know I don't have to decide now but I think it's important to have thought it through. My husband and I know we would really struggle with twins _and_ a toddler. And I have an almost irrational fear of c sections! But at this point I'm so desperate for a baby who knows what I'll end up doing!

Hope everyone is enjoying their bank holiday weekend. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Booked hotel for tomorrow night, just took all my nail varnish off... Can I cream myself the morning of EC? I know no perfumes but when I shower I usually cream should I avoid the cream part after my shower tues morning?

*minnie* true, hopefully the other 4 catch up also when I trigger tonight... I keep reading about not all follicles containing any and keep getting bad thoughts imagine if I had like none 

Hope you've had a nice day? You relaxing and taking it easy

*puglover* it's good to think things through  I had the convo with oh before we started and we agreed on two- as I don't have any children, just step children, so I know we can cope if I did end up with twins, but you having a toddler and twins I totally get what you mean that would be hectic 

You having an side effects off the spay

*hope* I am praying that this is third time lucky for you  I think you're right that hubby is freaked out as he sees your sis with triplets! I really hope you manage to persuade him fully this time to go with your decision or you come to a solution that suits you both


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping that's brilliant news!!!! At last!!!!

Can't wait for your collection!  I think cream is fine !! X


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - no, no side-effects at all. That's one of the reasons I'm convinced I'm doing it wrong! But I drink tons of water everyday usually, so maybe that's why I feel fine. Plus this is only day 3.

Just got back from my acupuncture session. It wasn't what I was expecting at all. I felt totally stoned at the end when I got off the table! I'm going to have another session in a week's time, one before EC (fingers crossed I make it to there) and then one before and one after ET (double fingers crossed I make it there). He said I was a natural. I'm still very sceptical but I guess it can't hurt.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* thanks Hunni  so nervous!!! Thanks, wasn't sure if cream was a no no lol!!!

*puglover* I don't think you're meant to get side effects anyway as now is not ill I'm fine with the spray so don't worry Hun  plus water helps gets rid of side effects 
Glad you are getting on fine with the acupuncture


----------



## Bubbles12

Puglover,

I know, im the same, cant afford the freeze but i cant afford not too. If i dont then i will have to pay for a self funded fresh cycle.      we have some left over..

Just had some good news.I have a friend, who i meet on another fertility forum, we have met up a few times...cycled at the same clinic together, both got BFP's (only mine werent to be) in fact i was the 1st she showed her BFP stick and vice versa.... We are so very close. Her plug went this morning and she just text me to say she was getting braxton hicks... Im like noooo, i think your in labour hun... IM SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!


XXX


----------



## happycoach

OMG only went and got a BFP this morning arhhhhh I'm so excited really though I'd have to wait till my test date weds and then unsure xxxx couldn't be happier


----------



## Kazzab25

OMG congratulations!!! Another BFP I love lister!!!! 

How many days did if finally show??


----------



## happycoach

I know !!! Day 7 thank you !! Kazza

How are you today ??


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh that's brill news I'm so happy!! 

I'm fine 11 weeks 2 days! Can't wait till my next scan at 12+4! I've sailed through considering I'm having twins!!! No sickness only a bit of tiredness which had gone now!!! 

Hope everyone's doing well!!


----------



## happycoach

That's great news what day did you test on , keep looking at the stick just can't believe it !!


----------



## Kazzab25

I first had a real squinted at day 4 then day 5 was not a squinter but still faint and then it just got stronger but I do have twins so I think that plays a major part!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies, triggered last night and started on the tablets... Me and oh are staying in a hotel tonight and I'm getting nervous already  sorry to keep going on I didn't think I'd be this bad 

*happycoach* yay congratulations 

*hope* aw I hope your friend has a smooth labour 

*kazza* you're sailing through aren't you  especially having twins 

*Hope the rest of the ladies are doing okay and enjoying their bank holiday weekend? *


----------



## Kazzab25

It's natural to feel like that hoping! Don't apologise!! 

It's really exciting too!!!! What time do u need to be at lister?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* thank you Hun  um we have to be there for 7.45am so thought we would stay in London otherwise we would have to leave ours at like 5.30am!

With all the coasting I'm scared its damaged my eggs as haven't done an injection since last Monday!- I really should stay off google 

Then I'm worrying I won't have hardly any eggs in the follicles... I thought the last part was hard- this part seems a million times worse!!!

How did you stay so calm?!


----------



## Minnie2

Happy coach- congrats!!

Hoping2eggshare- try to relax today. All will be well tomorrow. You will be up in 30 mins.they would not do ec if they didn't believe there are good eggs in there 😃 

Kazzab- glad you're doing well!

Afm, just having dull aches, sometimes period like. Not sure if this is a good or bad sign.


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping, I've been through it 3 times before my bfp, I think I'd resigned myself to thinking it wasn't going to work! We booked our wedding before this cycle to also try and take my mind off the process and still have something nice to look forward to! Did you ask the drs about how coasting can affect egg quality? Don't forget char coasted and her eggs were great!! 

Minnie I cramped loads at the beginning so is day that's a good sign!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks Hun   Im going to try and relax now I think you're right 

I really hope that ache/pain is your little embie snuggling right in  

*kazza* I didn't ask them  I've coasted for over a week now, think char only coasted for a few days so I think that's what worries me. The nurse said yesterday if my levels weren't down they would have to make a decision as to what to do so that has worried me, even though the levels came back down it took a while...

How lovely you booked your wedding, when is it booked for


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- I really can wait for your good news tomorrow. I have a good feeling for you. Try to relax today for tomorrow

Kazzab-congrats on the wedding! How exciting!! you must be busy planning
it's 3dp for me and the cramps have started and I'm quite worried if it continues after tomorrow. How long did yours last for? I keep getting upper abdomen gassy feeling and back pain! My first attempt  cramps were through out


----------



## Kazzab25

I had bad cramps till I was 5 weeks then they eased off. Now I get them every now and then so don't worry about the cramps. 

Hoping I'm sure if they though coasting got that long was detrimental they would have just abandoned the cycle. Try not to worry, easy said that done I know! 

Wedding is 28th march 2014, booked it in October last year! Just so we had so etching nice to look forward to if this cycle failed!


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- are you due in Nov as they are twins? Will it be a c sec? You have a few months after to get prep as well. Good timing 😃thanks think I'm stressing after last bfn, I need to go out of the house !!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

So tomorrow I need dressing gown and slippers...?
On another forum I belong too they were told not to use creams and deodorants etc- lister haven't told me this do they say the same??

*minnie* awww Hun I really hope that this is your bfp you really deserve it Hun  

*kazza* how lovely that you will have your twins at the wedding aswel  bet you can't wait! Have you everything sorted


----------



## Caz242424

Sorry to butt in on you guys. 

Hoping to eggshare I had egg collection 2 weeks ago and I brought dressing gown and slippers but didn't need them, they give you slippers. 

Also don't use creams morning of, no make up no jewellery, but I used deorderant and it was fine.

I have a quick question for you guys

I'm with lister poas on my otd today and got a bfp! Yeah 
I'm going to go tomorrow to get bloods done, but do I need to get repeat bloods in a few days?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - loads of luck for tomorrow. xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping, I used un perfumed cream and all was o but perhaps it's not protocol. 

Caz I never bothered to have bloods done but of you do, yes you should repeat in 2 days to check the levels double or more. 

Hoping best of luck tomorrow! Thinking of you x


----------



## Kazzab25

Congratulations!! Another lister graduate!


----------



## happycoach

Good luck for 2m Hun xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Just a quick one as im at work and on my phone...


Congrats to happycoach... Well done!

Havent actually seen anyone get a BFN on this thread since I have been on here!

Good luck for tomorrow hoping... Fingers crossed for lots of eggies 

Hey to all! Xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping woohoo your finally there!! Good luck!!! Yeah don't worry about the dressing gown and slippers, didn't use mine and you get some sexy white slippers hehe. 

Minnie are you feeling good?? I had cramps up until a few days ago and still getting the odd ones here and there. 

Kazza congratulations on the wedding how exciting!!! Love everything weddingy as I make wedding cakes etc for a living, love weddings through a clients eyes, saves on my own pocket as I'd get married every year given half the chance   

Happycoach yay!!!!!!!! How cool is the lister!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Xx

Urrghh I'm feeling poo, got a real nasty chest. Mum in law has pneumonia and I'm pooping it even though I know it's not catching. Just fed up with the aches and twinges from coughing, I sound like an old man who's smoked 50 **** a day for 30 years lol. Any remedies you girls can think of?? Currently got my head stuffed in a face steamer with Vicks in. Sorts it for half hr or so 

Still currently have no symptoms hahaha, I'm kind of missing the morning sickness like a weirdo!!!


----------



## Kazzab25

Good luck today hoping seriously exciting!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- good luck today hon!!! Can't wait to hear your news 😃

Tasha- have you tried Manuka honey?Have one teaspoon of it. It's got a lot of health benefits including curbing colds
How you feeling? Will you be doing bloods? My pains are more on the back and upper abdomen.
I'm not really cramping... It's eased a bit now

Kazzab, hope, happy coach - hope all is well x


Afm, had a headache most of yesterday.. No choice but took a paracetamol
Ohhhh I'm getting pressured now to get a BFP too


----------



## Tasha1979

No but I do have some for my skin, so thanks for that. It may start the sickness off though as I hate it but I'm willing to try anything haha. 

Not doing bloods but have a scan on the 22nd, can't wait to seem little blob hehe. Still feel normal lol. Yeah my cramps were lower down but I hear backache is a good sign!!! Can't wait for your testing day!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- Oh how exciting with the scan. Hope I can get there this time too.
Yes the blood test is quite expensive too, you could do it with the GP but it does take a few days to come back!
This wait is really no fun. Part me would like to know and the other doesn't!
My hubby was asking me to test yesterday and I said no way. It's only 4dp

Hoping- waiting for your news!!


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone. So much has happened over the weekend. 

Happy coach congrats on the bfp. 

Tasha how you feeling?

Kazzab nearly 12 weeks for you. How exciting. 

Minnie glad your transfer went well. Look forward to you test day. 

Hoping good luck today can't wait to hear you news

Hope not long till you holiday. Hope you had a good weekend. 

Afm- have a scan tomorrow then my 12 week is on the 17th so not long 
My boobs are killing me so much and my lower back is sore. No sickness but so tired. 
I hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## staceyemma

Char my back is hurting on and off too, good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Good luck Minnie  

Hoping- good luck sweetheart will be looking out for your news later! xxx

Congrats to the BFP's


----------



## Char111

Thank you Staceyemma how are you? Wait till we get really big then opt backs will hurt even more. 
When is your next scan Hun? X


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Char I'm good thanks just really really tired all day long   seem to be up all night weeing!   

I'm going to have one at 10 weeks I think and then the usual 12 weeks.  
Oh yes our backs will be sore then!!! xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- wow not long to your 12 weeks! Yippee. Have you started telling people? Btw can you still do accu to help with the sore back?
Staceyemma- glad all is well with you too


----------



## staceyemma

Whens your test date Minnie? xxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey-on Sunday. Today is 4dp5dt. Did you wait for otd. Glad is well after your Ohss experience


----------



## staceyemma

I would have waited yes didnt get that far as was so ill 6dp5dt OHSS is horrible I stillhave swollen ovaries one of the cysts on my ovaries is 6cm!!!!

I tested 4dp5dt BFN nothing... period pains... I was 100% sure it hadn't worked!
I was wrong


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- oh no, does the cyst subside by itself?
Yes I'm not going to test early as I'm scared anyway


----------



## staceyemma

I know you are scared Minnie   

I have lots of cysts from the ohss its normal apparently not sure when they go! xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi sorry no personal... Quick update...

Well all i can say is hotel lister... it's very posh!!! Can tell the difference to NHS and private hospitals  plus had a 3 course meal- delicious!!!

I was disappointed as out of all the follicles (17 and possible 4) I had there was only 9 eggs  That's disappointing! BUT I get to keep all of my 9 eggs because of a change of circumstances for my recipient, she wasn't able to proceed... Which I a bit upsetting I hope she is ok! They couldn't tell me much but they said that she sent her thanks...

They're doing ICSI, I will find out my fertilisation report between 9 & 1 tomorrow so nervous as don't know much about what my eggs are like as they're incubated!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- good news for you but very sad news for your recipient hon.i hope she's ok.
Don't worry, I had 9 too and 6 fertilised. I'm sure it will go to blastocyst.hope you're feeling ok and recovering xx


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- hope they go soon and cause you no more pain 😃


----------



## happycoach

Hoping - that's great news , hope the other lady is ok but great news for you I had 14 and gave 7 to the sharer and 6 out of 7 of mine fertilised so I'm sure your be fine,

Minnie the cyst should just fade in to your body I've had them before as big as a grapefruit and that's what happened to mine,

I'm good today need to book 6 week scan going to have it local as it £100 rather than £165 at lister plus travel costs !! Not sure if I'm imagining it but soooooo tired plus still having cramps !?! Boobs a bit tender still can't believe it , told lister my result today but they still want me to test tomorrow


----------



## sugarsweet

congrats hopeing that's great news will you be having one or two put back ? I  spoke to lister today and they said its not that they have not got no one for me it's just that the people they have lined up are not due to start yet so she told me I'm looking about 2-3 weeks witch is fine just glad to no that it will be soon  and they have ppl waiting xx wishing your little beans get jiggy tonight xx
Hi to every one else hope your all well xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi all, such good news all round lately  

Minnie my fingers are crossed for you  

Char glad all well not long till 12 weeks  

Hoping glad today went well I sure there be good news tomorrow my fingers crossed for you  

Hope not long till your holiday then all be go for you, least you be nice relaxed ready for it all  

Stacey glad you on mend and bfp wow  

Tasha, happy coach, kazza glad all well, tasha do hope your cough goes soon tho  

Can anyone help me my appointment is tomorrow for pill scan and I have just filled my donor form out but have not wrote my goodwill message in capitals do you think This be ok  I so worried as took me ages and have filled all space provided so will take me ages tomorrow if I have to copy it all out again   also other than that page do they fill out the rest bit confused


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sugarsweet that's good 3 weeks not to long bet you feel a little better getting that info today


----------



## sugarsweet

Wanna b mum yes so much more relived now really thought I was going to have to look else were and would of been sad not being with the. Lister as there results are really good going by this thread when I looked on Internet last nite as I was gonna go with crm lister was quite low on success rates compared to other clinics but going by this thread I think lister will soon be up there with Harley street  so here's good luck to us woman waiting to join the bump train  xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping how do you feel after EC? I had 9 eggs after sharing so don't get worried. I hope YOU


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies  so scared they will all be immature  damn this worry!,,

*miniie* thanks, knowing you had 6 fertilise is really good  did two make it to blast?

*happycoach* 6 out of your 7 is fab  brilliant news that you can do a scan for cheaper locally 

*sugarsweet* 2-3 weeks is brilliant I bet you can't wait  IF I a, lucky enough to have any embies then I will have two out back IF I get that far.... Fx'd!
You must be relieved!!!

*wana b mum* thanks  yes they fill out the 1st page  and should be okay, as I remember a nurse saying she couldn't read very well what a lady wrote I think it should be ok, if not I'm sure they will let you take it in on your 1st Stims scan... Fx'd! Gl with your scan tomorrow 

*char* Im feeling really good thanks  not too bad at all! I hope I haven't just jinxed myself!!! Fx'd not many are immature so scared!!! Knowing you and minnie had 9 has given me hope


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping congrats on 9 eggs. I had 9 eggs after sharing so don't worry hun. How do you feel after EC?

Sugarsweet thats good you had some news from Lister.

Wanna b mum good luck for the scan tomorrow I wouldn't worry about the good will message not being in capital x

Happycoach Lister is very expensive I had my 6 week there but I find one a lot cheaper £75. Good luck for that.

Minnie are you going to wait till you test day to test?

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping that's great news!! Sorry to hear about the recipient though bless her. 

Wanna b mum eek good luck with the scan!!! This is where the fun starts!!

Sugarsweet Oooh won't be long now!!

Stacey, ouchy!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## sugarsweet

I'm getting exited now but no to well how thus soon becomes worry !! 
Hopeing2eggshare I'm sure your get lovely embies  are you having icsi ? 
Thanks ladies I'm so relived now  x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping that's great news 9 is great!!! Sorry bout the other lady but certainly works in your favour!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- out of the 6 fertilised 2 joined or something so they had to discard it. All remaining 4 went to day 3 and 2 made it to day 5. Don't worry, looking fwd to yr update tomorrow

Char- I'm not sure, part of me wants to test earlier but the other doesn't. Might do it 8dpt. How are you feeling?

Wannabmum -thanks. Hope you're well

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hey ladies I can not sleep so nervous!!! What if they say I had no mature eggs or that none fertilised...

My belly is sore and like a pressure feeling when I pee how long does this last

Also when I do the cyclogest does it have to be at the same time am and pm or doesn't it matter

*tasha* thank you  how are you feeling

*sugarsweet* yes we are doing ICSI as his abnormal was 85% which is borderline but they like it 75% or below for standard IVF they asked if that's ok and we said yes...

Bless ya, now I realise the worry involved crazy isn't it!!!

*kazza* hanks Hun, was so upset about the recipient as I was doing this for both of us not jus me  what ever has gone on I really hope that she is ok 

*minnie* thanks Hun  when will you test How many dpt are you
How are you getting on??!

*caz* thanks for the info and congrats on your bfp 

*stacey* sorry to yea abut your cysts  hope you're doing okay?


----------



## staceyemma

hoping pray you get a good call sure it will be! xxxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping, look forward to your update later!! In sure your gonna have lots of fertilised eggies!! I feel poo, my bad chest has turned into something fluey. Now I'm coughing, sore throat, aching and keep going hot and cold boohoo!! Thought the summer was supposed to get rid of germs!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* thanks Hun sooooo scared!M! How man eggs did you have again and how many fertilised

*tasha* fx'd I hope so!!!mi had tha flu when stimming, try using boiling water, with some honey and squeeze a lemon in there it helps soothe your throat


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping good luck today looking forward to hearing how many embies you have.

Kazzab when is your 12 week scan again?

Tasha sorry to hear you are feeling unwell hope you feel better soon.

Staceyemma are you getting your 10 week scan done at Liater?

Minnie thats a good dat to test on day 8. I really hope you get that BFP. 

AFM had my scan today the baby is doing fine so I am nearly 11 weeks now. My next scan is the 17th. I will be so happy once I reach that 12 week mile stone.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping I am too excited!! Can't wait to hear your results!! 

Char great news about your scan! I'm 12 weeks Saturday and my scan is on the Tuesday! Have you used your Doppler, I hear mine all the time now!! 

Minnie good plan with testing!


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab I am a bit scared to use the doppler again as I tried it last week and couldn't find the HB was so worried but the midwife told me to not use it. I will prob try it again next week as my scan today did the HB and it was 180 so I won't need to use it this week. 12 week saturday wow are you showing yet?
My stomach is showing x


----------



## staceyemma

Char so happy your scan went well   
Im not going to Lister as the scans are too expensive will ask my GP today if I can have a 10 week scan with them as they need to check my ovaries too.
xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh you have to take a while to get it and press firmly! But if it worried you don't do it! 

I'm showing a bit yes!!!  Can't wait to get bigger !


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey yeah Lister are so expensive I have a walk in clinic on my NHS that you can have scans up to 14 weeks you should see if your hospital does this. I am allowed them as I lost the twins but some people just go to check on thier baby before there 12 week scan its at the hospital not the gp but ask your gp first if they know of any early pregnancy scans at hospitals. xx


----------



## staceyemma

They have an early pregancy unit but need my GP to refer me for an appointment.
I have the GP tonight so will try to sweet talk the GP into a scan   
Better had or else this hormonal pregannt womans gonna kick their


----------



## Char111

Hi kazzab yeah I don't think I was pressing hard enough. I have found the HB with it at 8weeks 3 days so I will try it next week as the baby will be a little bit bigger. x Yeah my stomach is sticking out now x


----------



## Char111

Hahaha staceyemma  they should give you a scan esp as you have had IVF. Just say your ovaries are hurting still you have to play act a bit with gps xx Good luck with the GP you make sure you get that scan with the GP or they will have a very angry hormonal pregnant women to deal with lol xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

They called...

They collected 9 eggs
7 were injected
4 fertilised

Provisionally booked in for Friday to have two put back. If 3/4 are looking good though then they will take them to blast.
I will get a call by 9/9.30 am on Friday if they are taking them to blast, if not I will have my app Friday at 12.20...

I asked if I will get a call tomorrow about their quality and she said no- take no news as good news, if any problems they will call...

So Friday transfer otherwise if 3/4 are looking good then will be blast on Sunday fx'd!!!! Really wanted to go to blast!


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping thats great news I have no doubt that you will get to day 5. Are you still getting 2 transferred on day 5 ? So happy for you. It is worrying waiting to hear back from Lister but I am very sure they will make it to blast xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- that's good news. Now is the wait . How are you feeling after ec?
Kazzab, char, Stacey- good luck with all your scans
Tasha- poor you , hope you get better soon 

Afm- didn't sleep to good as I'm still having aches on my upper abdomen to the back. 
Called lister and their suggestion was paracetamol. I think it's the effect of the ivig 
My boobs are tender and not sore but it sore under it  going to the back. Just have to wait and not read into anything!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* yes if I have two IF they make it to blast then I would have two out back in as I'm not freezing anyway  I hope they make it to blast as the success rate isn't as good on day 3 is it! Going to be so nervous waiting on that call Friday morning ill be willing my phone to call so I can go to blast...

Hope you're doing ok? That's really good you can walk in and have a scan 

*minnie* I'm a little sore, started the suppositories today and continuing with them OHSS tablets... Aw bless ya I really hope hat these pains are because your baby is snuggling right in 

*Stacey* I hope that you manage to get a referral from your gp


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping I have everything crossed for you darling   xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Fingers crossed for blast transfer ! Don't be disheartened about a day three, if they can see the best quality by day three they'll put them back because there's no point keeping them in a dish, they put them back where they belong, does not mean its less successful!!! Keep that chin up ! 

Hope everyone's doing well!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hoping - day 5 don't always mean your gonna get pregnant. Look at me with my day 2. I know people that had day 5s at blast and it didn't work. I think best place for them is inside you it's their natural home not a dish in a lab xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

congratulations to all with bfps fantastic news lister rocks  

hoping fantastic news hun as kazzab and amy says day 3 or day 5 doesnt make much difference hun they are best back inside you ive hsd two failed day 5 transfers in the past its the quality that counts  fingers crossed for an exellent quality transfer and a big massive bfp  

minnie   for your bfp  thos time hope your well stay positive  

char kazzab stacey glad your all doing well  

amy what a lovely neat bump  

afm planted a lovely tree on sunday feel much better having done something,  decided against the follow up appointment at lister dont feel upto it


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* thank you  

*kazza* thanks I hope so  James told me blast have a better success rate that's why I wanted a blast, I know you can get pregnant on a day 3 but oh we'll what will be will be 
How are you feeling?

*amy* thanks, I know blasts don't mean you will def get pregnant I just thought they had a better success rate?? You're right they are probably best of back where they belong instead of a dish  day 2- how come they put your embie back then So glad that you're pregnant gives me hope if I have a day 3 transfer, thanks 

*goingcrazy* I'm glad you've planted your tree  so lovely  how are you feeling? and thanks, I guess we will see Friday if it day 3 or 5


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

As we only had 1 fertilise with ICSI as sperm was so poor said it was better growing in me than in dish... And they was right


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*amy* brilliant news  I'm really hoping that I get as lucky as you fx'd  you've really calmed my nerves about getting a day 3 transfer if it comes to it, thanks


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping try not to worry I sure all will be fine  

Tasha sorry your feeling worse, get plenty of rest x 

Goingcrazy I hope you ok Hun the planting tree a lovely idea x 

Char fantastic news on scan   

Hope everyone else well.

My scan went well, picked up all meds and start sniffing tomorrow morning all seems real now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* wohooooo all feels real when you get your meds doesn't it  yo will be PUPO before yo know it


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the absence but I have been sooooo busy!!

Ive tried to catch up ( there was a lot) so if I miss anyone, apologies

Goingcrazy -  Glad you have planted your tree and that you feel a little better for it...  

Hoping -  Glad EC went well, although its a shame your recipient couldn't carry on, that is soooo much better for you, I presume at no extra cost?

Char and Kazza, Glad scans went well... Not long til you 12 weeks

Minnie -  have you decided on test day yet... I   for a BFP

Wanna b mum -  Yay to starting meds  

Stacey - did you manage to get another scan?

AFM - Not a great day.. Very emotional today.. IVF miracles are been born or in the process (2 friends of mine) and just reminds me that Im not  
Then to top it, I saw a pregnant lady in town.....SMOKING!!!! I was soooo angry. 

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies who have had EC- is it normal to feel sore and like pressure?

*hope* always sad when people are having babies when you would be due, after my loss at 9 weeks and my sister had her baby (due a couple of weeks apart) that was hard 
Makes me so angry when I see pregnant people smoking too!!

I hope tomorrow is a better day for you


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping

I was soooooo sore after EC on both cycles... More so the 1st, I could barely walk, laugh or drive... I was struggling to breathe when lying down too but that was due to OHSS....

I didnt realise that u have had a loss too hun.....

You should stop feeling sore in the next day or 2 xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* yes about 9 years ago  they're very hard losses aren't they  I've never gotten pregnant since apart from chemicals 

Oh no I hope I don't have ohss- I'm breathing okay and peeing fine, but my belly is very sore, I really hope I feel better within the next two days


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping hope you feel better soon and that it's not ohss  get plenty of rest  x

Hope try keep your chin up I know it's hard but try think positive about your up coming cycle and a bfp at the end of it for u I hope   x 

Well first sniff done was not to bad just hope I did it right


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping I felt like you after egg collection not too bad.... keep up your protein and water   do everything you can to avoid ohss as its horrible.  xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks *wanna b mum & stacey* I'm not sure if constipation is playing a part in it also? But it is very sore and feels like real bad period pains also... I'm drinking plenty of water and taking he tablets so not quite sure what else I can do...

Glad your first spray went good *wanna b mum *


----------



## staceyemma

I took cabergoline tablets is that what you have?
I'm sure you'll be fine   I had 30 eggs collected which means I was a very high risk!

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Yes I'm on them stacey, I only had nine eggs BUT my estrogen levels were very high during my cycle which puts me at risk they said so think that's why I'm over-worrying I hope I'm ok  

What laxatives did anyone take? I'm thinking that might be contributing...


----------



## Bubbles12

Wanna b mum

WOOOO on your 1st sniff    

Hoping,

They are sad, worse in fact and seems you think your 'over' it then something comes along and knocks you for 6 and it feels like you are right back there again...Another teary day for me   

Didn't mean to worry you about OHSS, just because you are sore, doesn't mean you will get it. The Cabergoline tablets should stop that anyway.
My 1st cycle, I got 16 eggs and OHSS, my 2nd cycle I got 27 eggs, so straight away, they gave me the tabs. I got so poorly on the tabs though, feeling very nauseous and headaches.... I begged the clinic to let me stop taking them but they said I had to. I think that the sickness was a way for my body trying to hyperstimulate as my right ovary swelled to 12CM but the tabs beat my body  

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* don't worry you didn't scare me as I was scared before anyway   I'm sure it isn't that, I think I just need a good laxative maybe

They told me to take the tabs before bed to reduce side effects of it and I've been fine doing that


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping Just to say I saw so sore also after EC for about a week. And I was consipated still am   but your estrogen had started to go down so I doubt you will get ohss but if you find it hard to breath then contact your doctors but I was find after EC just very sore.
If you think about it we have all had neddles pocked into our ovaries and my ovaries were very big after for a few weeks.
I can't wait to here if your embies have made it to blast xx

Hope sorry to hear you had a sad day yesterday and I hate seeing people pregnant smoking. BUt you will get you IVF baby you need to have a relaxing holiday and then start treatment all fresh. I went to mexico before my treatment and I felt fresh when I got back.

staceyemma are you going to your GP today? If you are I hope that you manage to get a scan at 10 weeks.

Wanna b mum glad the first nasal spray went well treatment will go nice a fast now and I have every faith that you will be joining us with your BFP.

AFM not a lot just waiting now for my 12 week scan on the 17th. Just want this week to hurry up. For me I am finding the weeks so slow just want to get get past 12 weeks and then thats the first trimester down. x

kazzab,puglover,happycoach, tasha, Minnie hope your all doing well.

Minnie how many days are yu now pasted your FET? Good luck for when you test x

Goingcrazy I love your profile picture of the tree I hope your holding up OK hun xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun, at least it's normal to be sore, been so worried! I'm breathing fine thankfully 
Did you take any laxitives
How are you feeling Can't wait for your 2nd scan


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi girls, need some advice. I took my last digi today with second morning wee and it came up not pregnant.........im so scared and am now running up to the clinic for a blood test. Surely if im 5 weeks or 15dp5dt, second morning wee wouldn't affect the digi as they are 50MIU?

I had a missed miscarriage back in 2003 and im in fear this one is going the same way!?


----------



## staceyemma

Tasha   how diluted was the wee darling?
Get to the clinic for a blood test to reassure yourself   xxx

Hoping severe OHSS is rare, I was just one of the unlucky ones  
They told me after egg collection I would be having a frozen transfer but as I felt ok on transfer day they let me go ahead xxx My embie implanting and the HCG made me poorly and the OHSS worsen. I suspect after egg collection I had already had mild ohss. 

Hi char have first midwife appointment 22nd may and then waiting for my 10 week scan date to come in the post! xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - it could be a faulty HPT. Second morning wee _shouldn't_ make a difference once you are at least 14dpo, but it's possible that the urine was too weak. Far more likely though that it's a faulty test. If you were miscarrying (and I'm sure you're not) the tests would still be coming up as positive as you'd still have HCG in your system. After my m/c and EPRC at 9 weeks (admittedly with twins) I tested positive for over 6 weeks after. Please keep us posted and try to stay positive (excuse the pun). xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi ladies, I've been a bit quiet recently but I've been following. Nothing much to report from me. No side-effects from the suprecur/buserelin and I feel generally fine. I am totally bricking it about starting injections tomorrow though! I guess it'll be better once I've done the first one. I keep playing it over and over in my head! I'm terrified of doing something wrong during the mixing process. It's amazing really that they trust us to do all that ourselves!

Hope you're all well. xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* I agree it's more likely a faulty test as if mis carrying you would have hcg in your system still, I have everything crossed for you  please update us as soon as you can  thinking of you 

*puglover* aw Hun you will be absolutely fine mixing the stuff as the needle goes in the water and then in the powder that is it  it must be worrying but I'm sure you will do absolutely fine, if you get stuck we are here to help advise you 
You will be having EC before you know it now 

*stacey* thanks  I don't think I have severe OHSS I think if anything I might have it mildly though and they did say I was at risk after my EC, I hope I don't even have it mildly as I don't have the symptoms except being really sore really I'm sure I'm fine, I just keep worrying something is not right and plus worry I won't be able to have my transfer....
Do they do a blood test on transfer day


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping  I was really worried I wouldn't be able to go ahead with transfer. No they don't do blood tests. 
I felt fine after transfer I thought I was ok. Looking back now I must have had mild ohss before transfer. I thought pain was EC related etc. Of course pain is normal after EC and I was constipated too but thats the cyclogest etc.

Mild OHSS is only aggravated and worsens to moderate/severe generally if pregnancy occurs. thats what made me poorly.
The nurses knew before my BETA come back that because OHSS had worsened that I was pregnant.

After transfer just make sure that if u feel unwell call the lister asap xx
Hope I dont scare you darling but if I can help someone not have to go through what I went through  

I didn't have severe OHSS until about 7 days after 5 day transfer ..when the little embie implanted it hit me like a tonne of bricks the HCG from the pregnancy makes it worse. 

OHSS can be managed generally at home if not too bad anyway.

When I phoned Lister to say I felt unwell I expected them to say stay at home drink water etc...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks *stacey* you have been a star with all the info and advice regarding OHSS  I really appreciate it  I think I am fine I think I just need something to get my bowels moving I think that's half the pain to be honest... I don't have OHSS symptoms really so think I'm over thinking things...
Thanks again stacey


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - get yourself some lactulose. That should help with the constipation, although you may need to take slightly more than the recommended dose.


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping i took lactulose like puglove said. The nurses at Lister told me to take it as its Ok to take in pregnancy but I had to take double the dose. 
Just to say also there is a lady on this site that had 2 day 3 embies transferred and got twins her name on here in journey so you could always go back and read some of her old posts. And she has given birth to her twins now so if you had 2 day 3 embies transferred you still have a really good chance. So whatever day you have the transfer you still have as much chance as all us did. xx So still positive hun and I have doubt that you will get to blast can't wait for your news tomorrow xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- hon hope you get better soon and all the advise from the lovely ladies here 
I can't say much abt ohss I was categorised low risk

Tasha- seems weird could just be a faulty pt. A blood test will definitely be best

Char- how are you hon? Not long

Stacey, hope, pug lover and all that I missed - hope all is well


Afm, nothing much report ... Waiting to test on Saturday, day 8.  6dp5dt today and I haven't had the urge to test!
Still having pains on my back and hips. Not sure what is going on and trying not to think too much.
One of the major difference from my fresh cycle is my boobs don't ache. It's soft and tender. Anyone experience this before testing?


----------



## Char111

Hi minnie I good thanks. i can't remember if my boobs hurt or not. I don't think I had many symptoms I remember I was away for my birthday and the only symptom I had was needing the wee at lot all through the night but I was drinking a lot of water. Sound slike you have good symptoms. You are so good not testing I was a terrible I tested since day 4 x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char-I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic this time! I'm scared to test but will definitely do it on Saturday
Glad all is well with you. 12 weeks soon too. I know time is slow for you but feels so fast that you already going to complete your first trimester 😀


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies lister recommended lactolouse it says 3-6 spoonfuls I took 4 is that ok or should I take more??

*minnie* can't wait for y to test your symptoms sound promising 

*puglover* ill take more than what it says thanks for the tip 

*char* thanks I remember seeing journey on the thread ill go back have a read thank you  how are you feeling today??


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping maybe take 4 today as it may work for you.But it does take a few days to work hun xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi girls, I've had a bio-chemical pregnancy, we are totally devastated. Im to stop all meds and wait for a period. Heartbroken


----------



## Char111

Tasha Hun I am so so so sorry hun. I really am. I know words won't make it any better but I am truely sorry. How did you find out? Did you go to the dcotors today.   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* I am so so sorry   is a bio-chemical the same as a chemical? Thinking of you Hun  

*char* a few days?! The lady in the chemist said it will work today! OMG I want to cry!!! It better not start working tomorrow when I have to go to lister for my transfer!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Tasha I'm so sorry darling   xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Tasha I'm so sorry!


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping yes I think so, I'd never heard it being called a bio chemical before neither. She said that basically it implanted but never grew. My poor little blob. 

Char yeah I went up there this afternoon for a beta as I think the nurse already knew what the outcome would be over the phone this morning. She didn't even tell me what number it was at. She just said I'm so sorry blah blah. 

Life is cruel at times


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- I'm so sorry to hear hon... Take care . Sending you a big hug


----------



## Char111

Tasha sorry hun thats so sad and I know it must be so hrd for you and your family right now  . IVF and pregnancy are so hard to go through. And life can be so cruel. I have found this whole experiance so hard lossing my twins and then being so worried about looosing this baby. All I can do it send u lots of                                again I am sorry hun and I am thinking of you x


----------



## Bubbles12

Tasha,

I am so sorry to hear your news. I had a feeling this morning when you said about your test but I didn't want to worry you. My 2nd miscarriage was a chemical... But a miscarriage all the same. I went as far as my scan to find there was nothing there... I am really sorry.

Hoping,

Have you heard about your embies today? No news is good news right?

Hey to Minnie, Puglover ,Goingcrazy, Char, Happy coach, staceyemma, Kazzab

AFM -  It seems depression has completely taken over.. Knocked me for 6...Feeling very teary   and just want to be on my own.... Really want to chat to my friends, one in particular but had a baby this morning so I cant..... 
My credit card application got declined, so I have had no option but to ask my mum  for the £900 if we needed to freeze embryo's... looking at our accounts today and didn't realise how little money we have, to the point where I don't know if we can afford treatment so soon. We have this stupid holiday coming up and all I can think is what a waste of money!
I really just want to eat a load of cr*p! Feel like crying!  

So sorry for this ladies, especially tash who is going through it at the mo, just feel truly awful


----------



## Tasha1979

Thankyou girls    

On the upside at least I can drink lemsips and such for this dreaded flu!!

Char, massive     xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh *Tasha*, so sorry. There are no words, just


----------



## Char111

Hi hope you sound so down hun I hope your OK. I was like you had to borrow the money for freezing its stressful IVF. I know your prob think what a waste of money your holiday is but once you get there you will really enjoy it and it will fly by. Before you know it you will be back getting you tests done. Just think this year you will be PUPO or Pregnant which you will be and giving birth early next year. Stay positive hun. I know it feels like ages before you start treatment but your time will come hun and we have all been in your shoes feeling down and wondering when our time will come. x You need a spa day with girlie friend or hubby and a nice meal out to relax you xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Tasha I so sorry sending u lots of      x


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- big hug and get well soon .......
Hope- don't feel down please. I know it's easier said than done. I keep thinking I'm doomed and never going to get pregnant after the first fail but I know it's not true. Ivf seems like a lottery for some and a lot of times thorough immense don't get done till the 3rd failed attempt.  There will definitely be a drug to help to sustain your pregnancy the third time, ie clexane , aspirin. The holiday will do you good and distress you. As Char says ivf and ivf pregnancies are so stressful. I have never been more stressed but we have to keep the stress away, no doubt there are going to be down days. Take it easy hon x


----------



## happycoach

Hi tasha I am so sorry to hear you news I had the same for my first treatment and its awful stay strong, sending you big hugs


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - thinking of you as tomorrow gets ever closer! Hope you're not feeling too sick with nerves. I feel nervous for you! 

*Hope84* - I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I'm a bit that way at the moment as my due date is approaching - Tuesday 14th May. I keep thinking that I should be on maternity leave now and may have even had them as they were twins so would have been early. It's hard sometimes not to be sad about it all. But I let myself have a brief cry and then I try to get on with it. My SIL is due in a couple of weeks - that's going to make it doubley hard. Anyway, enough about me. Please try to enjoy your holiday. As the other ladies have said, it will definitely do you good before your treatment. And I'm sure your mum will gladly lend you the money for freezing if required. I'm burying my head in the sand about that side of things at the moment! We don't know yet if we're going to need ICSI (my husband's had 3 SAs and they seem to be quite different each time, although the count is always through the roof, which is good I guess). If we do, that will be even more money! But I think I'd be so glad to get to the point of EC and possible fertilisation/ET that I won't care! Anyway, hopefully you're feeling a little more upbeat today. xx

*Hoping2eggshare* - any news? I can remember - is ET provisionally booked for tomorrow or today? If it's today I hope you've had the phone call to say you're going to blast if that's what you were hoping for. x

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all OK. I'm happy it's Friday!

AFM, got my first menopur injection tonight and feel sick every time I think about it. I think I'm going to need to watch a video of how to do it, as the teach seems so long ago! On the plus side, I've been totally fine on the buserelin spray (hopefully that's not the kiss of death!). It was my birthday on Wednesday (33 - ugh) but I was at work, so I'm hoping for a nice weekend to make up for it! x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

IM HAVING A 5 DAY TRANSFER  she said it will be so difficult to choose the best embies today as they all look really good and they want the one with the best potential...

All 4 embies are doing very well...
They grade from grade 1-4 with 1 being the highest... All 4 are grade 1 
So far there is one 7cell 
And 3 8 cells, they were all 4 cells yesterday so they're doubling nicely she said....

I said will I be allowed two back and she said probably not if blast transfer... I'm not happy about that... I will be discussing on the day...
Anyhow Im having transfer on Sunday IF they make it fx'd  

I said will they make it and she said they're developing very nicely, if they were slow they would have put them back, she said if they're going to develop it wouldn't make a difference being in the dish or inside me, she said they are doing very well...

*puglover* you will do brilliant tonight Hun I know you will 

*tasha* thinking of you  life can be so cruel    

*minnie* how are you getting on Did you say you're testing tomorrow??

*hope* we got in some financial difficulties during this cycle too and we won't be able to freeze  my dad had to give us some money towards the ICSI... Crazy how things go financially wrong when you've set everything up  sorry you're feeling depressed Hun 

*char, goingcrazy, stacey, kazza, happycoach, wanna b mum* hope you're all doing okay


----------



## staceyemma

Great news hoping!


xxxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks *stacey* I'm glad it isn't Kay as I'm still in pain lol! Hoping the pain goes by Sunday fx'd 

How are you today?


----------



## staceyemma

All good thanks a bit nauseous but not complaining!  
they pushed me into having jsut the one... I am glad now I had the one but at the time I was not happy   xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* I hope the nausea goes soon though as it can't be nice  I bet you're glad you only had one put back now  I want two just incase one doesn't stick IF I have two we will see...


----------



## staceyemma

I'm sure you will have two to put in if you want two put your foot down and be firm.   xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping* - that's fab news. I was starting to get worried for you as you seemed to be having a run of bad luck! From what the other ladies have said, if you are insistent they will let you have 2 put back. It's your decision. As you're unable to freeze any I can understand why you'd want more than one. As long as you are making an informed decision - twin pregnancies are much higher risk - then they can't argue with that in my opinion. Although I will say that having two back only increases your chances of a live birth by 1 or 2% at the most. If you go on to get pregnant you then have a 50% chance of having twins. So you need to think about those figures when you're making your decision.

So excited for you. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Stacey* yes I will be firm thanks Hun 

*puglover* thanks yes I know all the figures as they went through them with me and the risks, I'm happy to chance a multiple pregnancy and as I'm not freezing I would really like the best two back to be honest... Plus we have always said if we ever done IVF and had two embryos we would want two back 

Oh yes I had a run of bad luck so I'm hoping it all changes now, I'm so proud of my embies doing so good, yet it's so scary knowing we've another two days to get through yet....

Hope you are okay??


----------



## Char111

Hoping hun thats great news if you have 1 hun there is still a good chance it will work. Having 2 will only increase the chance of twins or triplets and they are high risk and your so younge so you have a very high chance it will work but its up to you the doctors will try and talk you out of it but they will let you if you keep going on. If this all goes well with this little baby when I do my FET in a few years I will only get 1 back. Maybe if your embies are really good Lister will let you pay for frezzing instalments so its not one large sum at once.  So excited for you xx

Minnie will be thinking of you tomorrow and I really hope you get your BFP you deserve it so much xx


----------



## happycoach

Great news hoping so pleased for you !!! I'm sure they will let u have too I had two they told me the risk again I listened and still went for two and they said they supported my decision

I'm ok still got lots of cramping I'm 4w2d and was really worried but been told this is normal, tired and hungry all the time has anyone else had similar ?!?


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping our dr let us have 2 and so did char but agreed if they are good quality it does increase your risk of multiples! It's your choice to make with the dr and embryologist. 

Happy coach, totally normal I had terrible cramps till about 5 weeks or so! And always hungry!! 

Minnie fingers crossed tomorrow!!


----------



## Kazzab25

AFM 12 weeks tomorrow and last day on cyclogest!! I'm soo worried about coming off it!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare- Congrats hon! Transfer on Sunday then.. What time will you have to get there?

Puglover- Yes I'm nervous..Not sure what to expect. Good luck with menopur tonight. Not long before you will be PUPO too!!

Stacey- hope you feel better soon  

Tasha- Hope you're holding up well

Char, Kazzab,hope,wanna b mum- Hope you're all well x


----------



## staceyemma

Minnie good luck for testing have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Minnie2

Char, stacey- Thanks..I'm so so nervous

Kazzab- Congrats on the end of first trimester. You can still take it if you want too right?


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab I'm the same as you worried about coming off cyclogest next week. I may ask the nurses at lister if I can stay on them till 16 weeks. 
How have you been feeling? X


----------



## Kazzab25

I'm fine!! You? 

I think I'm gonna take the plunge and do it tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping,

Just a quicky... Glad to hear your going to blasto..


Hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping that's fab news    all 4 going strong wow. If you really want 2 back I sure will let you justs seems you may have to push a little. I so pleased for you  

Minnie good luck for tomorrow I will b   for you. I so hope it's a bfp  

Hope how you feeling today bit better i hope  

Puglover I sure u do fine tonight   not long for you now 

Tasha hope u ok Hun thinking of u  

Hi everyone else hope u all well  

I'm fine nothing to report spray going ok so far. Although set my alarm to remind me to do them all which is just as well as fell asleep early last night .lol.


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- good luck with the spraying. I still am setting alarms for injections, aspirin now.

Hoping- wishing you all the best for your transfer on Sunday! Im sure you will get good embies! If you want to freeze, try to work an instalment plan with lister. Going crazy had it done if I'm not wrong

Afm, I'm achy on my upper abdomen, ribs and back. Well the test will give me an answer hopefully as I can't understand why I am having this pain.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie glad its not just me with alarms   sound like promising signs I take it you never had these last cycle?? Is tomorrow your otd??


----------



## Minnie2

Wannab mum-  no i did not but I'm thinking its the ivig that is  causing all this!
I just had my clexane injection, it is so painful the last 2 days.  When do you start menopur?


----------



## Bubbles12

Minnie,

You have given me a little hope! After just spending an hour on the phone to my dad, explaining that I needed £900 for embryo freezing, I scroll through and read your post!!!
Do you know much about this? Had you heard that this was an option by the Lister themselves?

Anybody else know about a payment plan for embryo freezing at the Lister?

Minnie, good luck for Sunday, I   you get a BFP

Wanna b mum - when do you test?

AFM - Thanks ladies for your kind words. I am still very much down, although Minnie may have put that light at the end of the tunnel for me. My mum and dad are amazing! They split over 20 years ago and individually have agreed to lend me the cash for freezing.
My Friend had her baby yesterday morning which sparked my depression as I should be due my 2nd dead on 2 weeks today  
Ive barely spoken to her (justified, she has just had a baby) but for some reason I miss her so much.. really want to tell her I miss her but its not the time... she is getting to know her miracle.

Hey to all I have missed

xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Wanna b mum,

Apologies, got confused. Thought you were on your 2ww but read your post wrong.

xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- you should definitely call lister and ask them if it's possible and explain your financial situation. I really hope they help you. Definitely worth asking if they can arrange a payment plan. Xxx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie I start menopur on thur. I hope they bfp signs you having  

Hope that's ok it's hard to keep up on here sometimes


----------



## Puglover1980

Just did my first injection. Feel a bit deflated as there was no fanfare or anything!  

Actually just had a little cry because I can't believe I'm having to go down this road. Feeling a bit sorry for myself, which I know I need to snap out of. PMA and all that!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover it's normal to feel that we all on here wish we never had go down this route , but try stay positive Hun as look on bright side u know u can get pregnant with help as you have your amazing daughter as proof so I sure you will have a bfp at the end of this   I have down days as we all do I never been pregnant and still don't know if will ever but we must try x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good news hoping!! 

Went for our 4d scan today was amazing!! Updated my profile pic x


----------



## Bubbles12

Puglover,

I think its completely normal for you to feel the way you do. I remember doing my 1st injection, I cried just before doing it (mainly cos I thought I was scared of the needle) I was just about to start work and I had to stop on route to call my sister and I just burst out crying.

Don't beat yourself up about it

xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Amy that picture amazing you can see your baby so clearly


----------



## Minnie2

Morning ladies..

Hope you're all well

I'm so emotional.. Thanking The Lord.
It's a BFP. Clear blue immediately stated pregnant then 2-3 weeks
Cheap tesco stick had a faint line. I have another clearblue for the tomorrow which is otd

Char, Kazzab, Stacey, happy coach - does it usually say 2-3 weeks on otd?

Hoping- all the best for tomorrow

Pug lover- It will be worthit in the end. We all have down days hon

Hope84- hope you're better today x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Oh Minnie I sooooo happy for you I really am


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Minnie - I got 2-3 on otd . Measures your HCG level and how strong it is xx


----------



## Minnie2

Wanna b mum- thank you!! I'm still I'm shock
Amy- your pic looks amazing! Thanks for the info.
Ill do another test tomorrow as its 9 days tomorrow


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie  Congratulations      I havent been posting for ages but lovely to see such news!
I need to read from 7 weeks ago to catch up with everyone's news


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Betty- been a long time. How was your holiday?
Ivig must have done the trick. When do you start treatment?


----------



## happycoach

Hi Minnie yes mine said 1-2 weeks which means your 4weeks strange I know congrats on your bfp


----------



## Minnie2

Happy coach- not sure how it works on these sticks, thought with ivf I will be 4 weeks on otd which is tomorrow.
I'm thinking of getting a hcg blood test done this week with my GP


----------



## happycoach

Hi yes you will be 4 weeks not sure how it works but when you read the leaflet in the test its says1-2 means 4 weeks and 3-4 means 5 weeks bizarre , well done again now its the wait to 6 weeks scan and 12 weeks I'm trying not to stress


----------



## Minnie2

Happy coach-it's hard not to stress .. I have been following the journeys of the ladies here and every step seems to be so nerve wrecking. Now I will patiently wait for the 6 week scan. I'm really looking forward to the heart beat already😃


----------



## staceyemma

Minnie   woohoo my lovely omfg!
I'm soooooooooo happy for you!!!! Ahhhhh! 
I never did those clearblue digital just first response!
I never did the digital ones otherwise it would have sent me doolally  

       

Congrats!!!! Xx


----------



## Char111

Congrats Minnie that is fantastic news I am so happy for you. After what you had been through you deserve it. 
I am so happy for you Hun. 
I got 2-3 weeks on the digital so don't worry. 
Xxxx you just have a very strong baby x


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie My holiday was very good for the soul, thanks!  I feel like a new woman for now anyway. lol
Following my cancelled cycle last time, im back with a new plan, thanks to Dr James! He hates to lose so this next one is the one.
Hope to cycle in july/aug with a different protocol and meds too!
As I have not much to report, I will kinda stay in the background.

Hello to all the new ladies 

Good luck to those currently cycling

Charr, Stacey, Kazzab  U preggo ladies, hope u are all well and bumplets are growing nicely   !  

Cant believe Im off to bloody work now on a saturday


----------



## Char111

Amy I love the profile Picture your little baby is yawning soooo cute xxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Congratulations Minnie
   

So happy for you

Xxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks char, hope x

Bettyboop- I look fwd to yr news x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - that's wonderful. I'm praying this run of BFPs continues for at least the next month!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* awesome news   sooooooo happy for you  you deserve this so much 

Afm- I went really dizzy and hot this morning... I fell to the floor, scary as kids are here! I phoned the Ivf emergency line- they said see how I feel over the next couple of hours, if I'm ok then it prob is the tablets (which can be a side affect) if I get worse then A&E it is... I'm feeling a bit better and she said because I'm breathing and wee'ing ok that is a good sign so fx'd


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- oh no . Glad you're feeling better. Maybe have a big meal 
Thanks I'm so happy but still shocked. Gd luck with transfer tomorrow. All will be well xx

Stacey/ pug lover- thanks ladies xx


----------



## Char111

Oh no hoping I hope your feel a better soon Hun. Maybe once you have some water and food you will feel better.  Good luck for your transfer tomorrow xxxx
I had James do my transfer which I was really happy with as he has seen me from the beginning x What time is your transfer again ? xx

Minnie was your hubby excited? When I tested the first time and got my BFP I did it at 5am in the morning and woke him up screaming going I'm pregnant lol he thought I had hurt myself to begin with lol xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I tested around 5.45 with my first pee. Hubby was with me, we were in tears ( of joy )
We were trying to figure the stick as it says the tip is supposed to be pink. It wasn't but I then saw the word pregnant and was so relieved, after which the 2-3 weeks came up.
I can't say I'm not stressed. Ivf is stressful from the start to the end I think!!!
You must be relieved 12 weeks is just in a few days!


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie that's lovely you and hubby were together.. Yes I agree with you IVF is stressful and you try and stay calm so it won't effect it but from the start you worry about egg quality and getting enough eggs and will it work, then you worry about the transfer and the 2 week wait, then when you know your pregnant you worry about that baby. I will worry all through this pregnancy until the baby is born and in my arms. I am trying to keep busy and stay calm. I think the scans have helped me,. I have had more than what you should but It helps me. I am going to find the sex out so I am going to get a scan at 16 weeks to find out. I will do that privately then I will do a 4d scan privately. and the rest of scans on the nsh. Are you going to get your 6 week scan done at Lister? xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Omg Minnie massive congratulations!!! I'm sooooo pleased for you!!!   

Hoping fantastic news about going to blast but crap that your feeling so rough 

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm still feeling crap, the waiting for my period is one of the hardest things I've had to do. I still haven't got any spotting or anything and keep thinking I hope they got my results wrong  
On a positive note we have our review on Tuesday. I'm ready to get on and get my babies off ice!!! Does anyone know how long you have to wait after a chemical as I don't want to wait forever, I'm too impatient


----------



## happycoach

Hi tasha I'm so sorry I had say on my first 1st ivf it took around 3 weeks for me to miscarriage if that what you call it was so difficult as my body and tests showed positive but scan said otherwise worse thing of my life , worse than 2nd time when ivf didn't work

This is my 3rd time got my bfp but still can't relax just worried same will happen again can't get a scan till 8 weeks NHS but going to go private for 6 weeks just praying keep waking at 3am for wee then can't sleep again as stressed about it but this isn't good for the baby just not sure how to relax about it still having acupuncture


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww happy coach please don't stress and yeah it awful wouldn't wish it on anyone. I hope it don't take 3 weeks with me, I don't think I could handle that 

Massive hugs hun


----------



## Minnie2

Char- that is so true. I don't think we ever stop worrying till you meet your little one
Is 12 week with nhs? I don't think I will do it with lister. I may do it st. Thomas they have a private maternity wing there as the gynocologist from there did my laparoscopies and etc. I have emailed to ask if he will be able to do my 6 week scan. Lister is pretty expensive isn't it?

Tasha- I was just like you, I got my follow up the following week after my failed ivf. My period came on otd as there was no implantation. My fet was on a natural cycle so basically waited for my next period and on the 21st day I did an endometrial scratch, waited for period and at ovulation time they monitor your dominant follicle and if they are happy, you get triggered and 2 days later a transfer. I think an fet for me was less stressful, I did not have a fold in my uterus like I did on a fresh cycle

Happycoach- have you a scan date? Will you be doing it at lister?


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie that's good you know a hospital that do scans 
Yeah lister are expensive. My private scans are £75
The 12 week scan is on the NHS. Won't do anymore private ones till 16 weeks and 22 weeks for my 4d scan. 
It's so nice the fist scan. Hope you and your hubby are having a good week xxxx


----------



## happycoach

Hi no lister too expensive £165 can get a local one for £75 or £100 if at a week plus live over 2 hrs from lister


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

LADIES WHO HAD TWO EMBIES TRANSFERRED HOW DID YOU PERSUADE THEM? AS IN WHAT WAS YOUR REASONS So scared they will tell me no...

Thanks ladies Ive been better all day nothing like this morning 

I'm still a little sore today though so hope transfer doesn't hurt too much 

*minnie* awwww so happy for you Hun I keep thinking of you today so happy 

*tasha* sending you big  

*char* bet the 4d scan will be amazing 

*happycoach* must be so nerve wracking  I will be the same when I get my bfp one day, I think after a loss it's even harder to relax


----------



## Kazzab25

Minie!!! Congratulations!!!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!!!! I had a good feeling when you had the upper abdo muscle pain, I had that!! My test said 2-3 on otd! 

Hoping, I just said, I've had failed cycles I want two and they agreed! I didn't have to argue even tho embryologist said 1! Dr said ok and that was that!

Hope everyone's ok sorry for the short post crazy busy today!!


----------



## happycoach

Hoping I didn't have to apply any pressure for two I said I knew the risk and that what I wanted your going private so you choice !! Good luck tomorrow hunni xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

I hope that the fact i have had 2 miscarriages does not go against me for having 2 transferred.  But that is the reason i am giving them for me wanting 2 back in.

At work, on a saturday... Its poo! 

Apologies ladies for the Low reads of late

xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping2eggshare-they cannot stop you don't worry. They will just give you pros and cons!! Wishing you well for tomorrow hon xx 

Kazzab- thanks hon. The pain is naggy!  Is it 12 weeks today? Wow , I would have been exactly the same as you if the first cycle worked. I hope this flies by.

Char- the gynae prefers to see me at week 8 for a scan since I have to do ivig on week 6 with lister anyway. I don't want to pay £165 with lister. Was yours only £75? Is there a difference with how lister do theirs? I assume its the same technology and equipment.... I remember you doing yr 6 week scan  there and them not knowing about your twins. It's also the travelling into London and would prefer somewhere than can do weekends

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping good luck today and I sure they will let you have 2 back   

Minnie has it sunk in now?? I so glad it worked for you after all you been through  

Hope how  you feeling now? 

Kazza 12 weeks today I believe that's fab hope you can relax a bit now and enjoy it all  

Char hope you well  

Tasha hope you ok Hun  

Happy coach 3rd time lucky   sounds like if you push for 2 they will let you.


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping good luck today for ET. can't wait to hear how it went xx

kazzab what day is your scan next week? xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping good luck today!! Can't wait for your news!! 

Minnie, I used lister for the first scan at 6 weeks just for price of mind then went elsewhere at 8 weeks for£ 99

Wanna b mum hey hope your well!

Char my scan is Tuesday at 12+4 ill have the downs testing that day!


----------



## Char111

HI Kazzab yeah that's the scan I have Friday. Do you know how many more scans you will have did they tell you? My midwife hasn't told me yet when my next one will be after Friday x But good luck for that scan xx

Minnie I got my 6 weeks scan done at Lister the same price £165 isn't it.. Then at 8 weeks went to another clinic at that was £75 x I think Lister like you to have one at 6 weeks to mainly check if its ectopic xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Char love the pic!!! 

Yes I get the next scan at 20 weeks then every four weeks thereafter as its twins, my friend said with her singleton after 20 weeks she doesn't get anymore scans!


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, sorry not been posting much since introducing myself! Ive been reading but I'm finding it hard to keep up  but wanted to say a big congrats to all who have their BFPs and a big   to those who have had sad news.


Well I have my first appointment at the Lister on Wednesday  can't believe how quickly it has come round! And I'm starting to feel a little anxious. My confirmation email says to allow 3 hours for the appointment - anyone know what will be involved exactly? Seems like a very long time. Also I'm worried as have to take DS with us to the appointment (no one locally who can look after him for us). He is a really good boy and I'm sure with DH's help he will be fine, just don't want to seem insensitive to other patients, I can imagine if you are still waiting for your BFP the last thing you want to see in a fertility clinic is a couple with a toddler.


----------



## Char111

Hi Carrie if I remember rightly you have to see the doctor, the nurses, have blood tests done and have counselling so it is a long appointment.
I hope that it all goes well.

Hi Kazzab yeah this scan was done on Wednesday that's good you get a lot of scans. I was told my doctor I would get extra scans at 28 weeks and 36 weeks to check on the baby and I guess my 20 week scan. But no dates have been booked yet. Are you going to get  4d scan done? I am at the private clinic in Kingston. I can't remember if I asked you but are you going to find out the sex? We are I can't wait till I give birth. have you brought anything yet for the baby? I am waiting till 16weeks x


----------



## Char111

Hoping I hope the transfer went well. I can't wait to hear how it went xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Chars right it's counselling bloods and see the dr, it does take about 3 hours. 

Yeah we are going to find out what they are. Abd I'm thinking if having a 4d scan. I also want to find out the sec early so might have another at 15-16 weeks. 

We bought stuff after the 10 week scan as lister nurse said if you get to 10 weeks and all is fine you can safly say things are likely to be ok. 

We bought 2 Moses baskets, baby grows changing mats and a few other things! 

Going crazy any news?


----------



## Char111

Oh did the nurses at Lister say that 10 weeks and your OK? Thats brilliant I may go buy a little outfit but I want to wait till 16 weeks as I am going for a private scan to find the sex out then I will just out and go mad and buy loads lol
How was it not taking the cyclogest? I think when your having twins its good to buy stuff early as there is so much to buy double of everything. xxx
Did you freeze any embryos in the end? xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Yeah, that's what she said to us!! We've just bought white baby grows and a tigger outfit each! 

But not buying much else apart from bottles and practical stuff until we no the sex, when will you have the 4d scan? 

Yes we had one frozen think it was 5bb


----------



## Char111

I am getting the 4d scan done at Kingston I think you have to be over 20 weeks I have just looked on the leaflet they gave me and it says 24 weeks so that's when I go. Its expensive £185 but I get 4d dvd, cd with 8 colour 3d images, 1 colour 3d keyring, 2 b/w 3d images, and a heartbeat teddy bear that's what its says so I thought I'd go with that. there is a cheaper ones by £40 but you don't get as much. So I thought that was quite good and I have quite a bit of time to save for it. The twins 4d scan would be so cute x 
Its so exciting once you can go out and buy baby clothes x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies,

Hoping - Hope transfer has gone ok. I am looking forward to hearing how many were left and how many you transferred. 

Char - Liking the profile pic

Goingcrazy and tash - Hoping you are both ok, sending you both  

Carrie Lou - Welcome, I had a job keeping up but once you get to know everyone, it is a lot easier. As for your 1st consultation. Firstly, you will go and have a scan done witht the nurse. Then you have your appointment with the consultant. This is where he told me that I was accepted. Then you have your counselling session. Then finally, you see the nurses for bloods and information about the cycles they do and what drugs they do.
Let us know how you get on.

 to kazza, Wanna b mum, Minnie, happy coach

AFM - Not much to report, still feeling a little low, but I do feel a little better. Im sure once the holiday comes, I will be back to normal and uber excited again. You guys will have to slow down whilst im away cos I will have soooooooo much to catch up on.

xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks ladies all for the info, I guess it makes sense to have everything done in one go! Especially as it's a rather long trek for us 

Char and Kazza - 4d scan sounds amazing  I didn't have one with my DS but have to admit if I get pregnant again I'd be tempted... Not sure what DH would say about the cost though  Good luck with it both of you, sure it will an amazing experience  

Hello everyone else, hope you are all doing well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I am now PUPO with 1 "perfect embryo" which is a hatching blast  OTD 21/05/13 (my ohs birthday)

It was that perfect that the consultant would not transfer two, he said if it was day 3 he would transfer two or if this embryo was down graded a bit then he would consider two...
He went on to say about if he puts a lower grade one in also and I miscarry that one it could bleed into the good one and he wouldn't want to risk loosing the good one...
He said he done 10 transfers today and put two back in on every one, but he said if they had embies like mine he wouldn't put two back...

After me arguing for ages I agreed to one as I didn't have a choice and what he said makes sense :dohh:
Anyway he would not transfer two and I argued for a long time!

They will call me tomorrow to let me know if any of the other 3 are suitable to freeze


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping thts great hun. sounds like you had a really good embryo. Who did your transfer?

Your test day was like mine on my birthday. I can't wait now for you to test xxx so happy for you x


----------



## Bubbles12

Yay to Hoping!! Hopefully the other 3 are all good for freezing. And I get to know before I go on holiday.
I hope you will now be taking it easy for the rest of the day and get OH to wait on you (gives him good practice).

I was hoping you would say they easily let you have 2 back. A lot of people say the final choice is the patients but I found at my old clinic, they would not budge. In fact, they used the same reason, saying that the lower graded ones could cause miscarriage or disability.

xxx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping that's fab news   21st how exciting. Sounds like your embryo a strong one  

Carrie Lou good luck with your first appt, keep us posted  

Char love your pic  

Hope glad toe feel a little better   when is you holiday again? Shall do you the world of good.


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope when I asked for 2 I kept on and on and the doctor said it was it to me but he didn't agree with what I was doing. I think I made him mad!!
Glad your feeling better not to long now till your holiday.

Wanna b mum How are you? This was my scan done Wednesday.

Yes hoping I hope that you are relaxing now xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies, trust me I kept on for like half hour but I was told its his decision not mine  plus the embryologist and nurse were on his side 
Looks like I was the first to be told no and trust me I was arguing!!!
I was so annoyed but what they said makes sense I guess...

Did any of you ladies do anything specific after transfer?

*char* love your scan  Dr.Thum don it for me....

*carrie Lou* gl with you app 

*hope* my other half has been a Diamond as I was quite poorly bless him  how are you?

*wanna b mum* thanks  how are you?


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- congrats on being pupo!! Yay.. Now that annoying wait.😁
Btw who did your transfer? It's wise with what you're doing. It will be good to freeze one. I was keen to transfer two the first time but I was easily persuaded against it. If I did, I would have lost both and would have to redo a fresh ivf cycle. I'm grateful that there was one perfect embie to grow in me this time and thawed perfectly.

Char/Kazzab- so exciting to hear about all your scans!!
I think I'll go with lister the first time and if all is well get my ivig done the same day too.
Is bad, I'm already thinking abt the sex and etc! Jumping the gun!!!
I guess I'm really so excited and shocked to see the word pregnant!!!

Carrie- good luck with yr appt. I have seen lots with their toddlers at lister.

Hope84- glad you're feeling better hon x

Happycoach, pug lover and anyone I missed- hi


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- he did mine as well. He's actually my doctor. I think they have some protocols to follow abt reducing multiple pregnancies.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* he didn't advise me he told me he wouldn't transfer two at all... Especially when he saw my ovaries also, I was upset but now I realise he was doing his job by helping me with my health I guess 
I hope there are one or two to freeze tomorrow fx'd as I will do an FET next year if this fails....

Aw how are you feeling Sooooo happy for you


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- it's an expensive process and sometimes you wish not to adhere to it but at the same time it's for your own good. 
I wanted nk cells tested the first time round due to my history of endo but was also advised against it very strongly! So you can imagine how upset my hubby n I were after finding out the second time that was the problem. Even the second time, we were advised against it. I put my foot down and said no way. You have to really read and educate yourself about things like that else you just end up being a guinea pig and unfortunately this experiments are too expensive to mess with.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - that's brilliant. Definitely the right decision to have only one put back. I'm so excited for you (and ever so slightly jealous!). I'm already completely convinced that my cycle is going to be abandoned. I need to get some of my positivity back. I've only done two injections so far for goodness sake! I guess it's natural for my emotions to be all over the place. Nine days until OTD for you 

*CarrieLou* - the others have described the half-day consultation accurately. I found it quite full-on. My advice would be that if there's _any_ way you can find childcare you'd probably be grateful you did. I definitely wouldn't have taken my toddler, and she's very well-behaved too. It would have made an already stressful situation harder, especially during the counselling session, when you're expected to listen to everything and comment on various ethical things. Plus my husband gave his sample while I was having my scan - not sure what you'd do if you had to do the same and had a child with you. I don't want to worry you - I'm sure it will be manageable if there's no other option, but I think you would find it much easier if you didn't have your son with you, especially as there could be quite a bit of waiting round. Lots of luck for it. I look forward to hearing about it all.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies. I hope you've had good weekends. I have had a constant headache since doing my first menopur injection on Friday night, but I'm not complaining - at least it means it's doing something! Right?! If I drink any more water I'll explode.


----------



## carrie lou

Hoping, congrats on being PUPO - sounds like you have a great one on board there  Good luck for 2ww  


Pug lover, thanks so much for sharing your experience. Unfortunately we live three hours from London and since my appt is 10.30 in the morning, we are staying in London the night before. There's definitely no one who could have DS overnight so we have to bring him with us. My brother and sister both live in London so I suppose they could possibly have him but I've never left him with either before, so think he would find it quite stressful. Also they both have pretty full on jobs and I doubt they could get the time off. It's so difficult  but we really don't seem to have any option but to bring him to the appt. and hope for the best! Oh and we are using donor sperm so hubby won't have to give a sample - at least that's one thing we don't have to worry about!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* aw you will be in my position before you know it, remember my cycle went on like a week longer due to my high levels  you will be fine, I've been thinking my cycle would be ended or none of my embies would make it but they did  I'm so proud of them  you will do great  when is you scan again

*minnie* I don't have endo so not sure if that test is worth it? I'm hoping I get some good luck as I haven't fallen pregnant since my loss like 9 years ago I'm so desperate to be a mum 
Fx'd I have a frostie or two incase I need to do a cycle next year 

How are you feeling in general?

*carrie lou* thank you  I've seen ladies with their children at the clinic so it will be fine just for a consultation


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping your blast looks perfect Darling no wonder why they pushed for one  
I have a good feeling about you! Let the 2ww begin!
Really excited for you. Rest up now and take care of u!


----------



## Wanna b mum

I'm fine thanks char and hoping not much to report no side affects so far so that's good   had slight bleed today Which they said would happen very light tho. 

Char wen is ur 12 week scan bet you can't wait for that  

Hoping get lots rest  

Minnie is it sinking in a bit now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* aw thanks Hun   did you do anything different in your tww Ahhhh hope your feeling is right  did you rest much or go about normal activities

*wanna b mum* thanks  glad you haven't had any side effects that is good


----------



## staceyemma

I rested the first day but then had gentle walks etc I did eat brazil bits and pineapple juice who knows if that  helped tho  

I really thought it hadn't worked this time I had period pains etc I was so wrong  

Good luck to you darling my blast was a 4bb so not yet hatching only expanded so I think you have 
a super chance! Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* thanks I Didn't get in until after 4 so resting for the evening and then ill go back to normal tomorrow 
Ill buy pineapple juice tomorrow then thanks


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping I'm no expert but you embie looks amazing!!! 

Char about the cyclogest this is listers response: 

the placenta is an endocrine organ so will be producing all the hormones your pregnancy requires to maintain itself , the placenta starts to function from about 9/40 so i am sure everything will continue as planned. Yes it is fine to stop them and we are not expecting you to have any problems , any problems like bleeding etc wouldn't be because you have stopped your cyclogest , so you will need to contact your midwife.

All the very best

kind regards

Lizzy


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* thank you I am sooooo nervous!!! How are things with you and the twins? Bet you're loving stopping the cyclogest 
I haven't been taking mine at the same time am and pm does that matter?


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab I email Annette and she said the same about the placenta but she told me to come off them gradually so go down to 1 a day for a week the once every other day and then stop them. I just said I was very worried about stopping them as I had lost the twins and she was very understanding and told me come off them this way rather than stop completely. But your twins are doing well. I feel a bit better now knowing I come off them slowly. xx Good luck your scan tomorrow can't wait to hear how it went.

Hoping how are you feeling today hun?

Minnie how are you feeling? So your going to get a scan at Lister at 6 weeks I think that's a good idea as your there anyway and they can make sure baby is doing well which I am sure he or she is  

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Char111

Staceyemma hope your doing well as well? You got any sickness yet? I only had a small amount of sickness at 5 weeks and 6 weeks then nothing. I just keep getting really bad headaches. Did you manage to get a scan at 10 weeks? xx


----------



## staceyemma

hi Char

I'm good thanks how are you?

No actual sickness yet thank god   somtimes I feel a bit sicky but nothing really  

I get headaches too and tired most of the time! All good fun!

Waiting for a letter in the post for 10 week scan.

I've Bought one pair of baby booties thats it... no more.. been promising mysef those each time I walked past the baby boutique. 12 months later I was able to go in and buy them! I used to say to myself 'one day...one day...' It felt good to go and buy them.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks  Im not too bad today, still a little sore but it's getting a lot better from a few days ago 

I'm glad that they said you can come off the cyclogest gradually 

*stacey* hope you get your scan date soon


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping I was a sore still after transfer your ovaries will still be quite big. Are you going to tests early of wait to the test day?

Staceyemma glad you got a scan at 10 weeks. That's nice you have brought the baby little booties I am waiting till Friday to go out and buy some stuff. I can't to.
Glad your not feeling sick. Headaches are a pain and they really hurt. I had to lay down all afternoon yesterday as my head was so bad.
xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies.

Hope everyone is well.

I got a reply from the Lister today and they told me they don't do payment plans for embryo freezing.  
My dad has agreed to lend me the cash so its no biggy... Just thought I would inform if any other ladies may thought this could be an option.

Char,
Did you see any big spiders in Mexico? Everyone at work is going on about big spiders in mexico and has freaked me out.... I googled it (stupidly) and they are HUGE!!! Did you see any out there?

Hey to all you lovely ladies  

xxxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope 

No I didn't see any spiders out there in our hotel but maybe the maids got to them before we could see them as they would clean our room twice a day. I did crocodiles out there and they were quite close to our hotel but never caused any problems.
How long now till you go? We was going to go this year if my IVF failed to have a little break. 
It will be hot though so enjoy xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Hope you're well. Is your scan for 12 weeks tomorrow. I'm sure you will be at ease if you reduce slowly. Sounds like a good idea actually. Yes, I will do my 6 weeks with Lister, with Ali apparently. It will be on the 30th May at 6 weeks 4 days. If all is well, I get admitted for ivig infusion again right after the scan..It takes so long though.. 5 hours for me.

Hoping- Miss Pupo lady, how are you feeling hon? Are you going to test early?

Kazzab- How are you feeling without cyclogest? Any difference. Hope all is well x

Staceyemma- When is yr next scan? Will it be 10 weeks?

wannabmum- How are you hon?

Hope84- Hope you're well. At least you tried asking lister for installments and they said no..Glad your dad is helping you.


Hi to everyone i missed...

AFM, just having heartburn every know and then. My back is a little sore, a heaty feeling..No idea why... I did a test again to make sure it was still positive... Going to try to get a blood test with the GP this week


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies  I have 2 frosties, she said both quality blasts- 1 5bb and 1 4bb 

*char* yes on the ultrasound they said my ovaries were enlarged and he said he would for sure not put back as I'd be in hospital if I got pregnant... My notes said something about ohss so think I had it mildly?!
Yes ill probably test before, I'm scared already!
Hope you're okay

*minnie* I think ill sneakily test early, I so scared though as I have so much bad luck  soooo happy that you have a scan date 

*hope* sorry they do not do payment plans  I'm glad you managed to get the money sorted though


----------



## staceyemma

I have two frosties too hoping maybe they can be friends in the lab with your two!  
Great news! xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping - thats fantastic news! Yay!!!
Do u pay over the phone once they tell you they are suitable to freeze?

Char - ooooo, not keen on the croc thing :-( I go a week on weds... To excited 

Xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie wow you will be at Lister a long time that day. But all worth it.
My scan is Friday kazzab is tomorrow

Hoping I had 2 frozen embies also. Its amazing to think they could be our babies in a few years time. I have no doubt you will get a BFP.

Hope I did a few runs in mexico and when I was running with hubby we saw a crocodile a baby one on the side of a bank and it started coming towards us we sprinted the rest of the run but I did want to stroke it as it was a baby but my hubby was like don't go near it. But apart from that we didn't see any in our hotel as there were so many workers to keep them away and I think if you leave them alone they just stay in the big lakes. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm such a worrier! Done washing up and washing now I'm worrying lol 

*stacey* awww I hope they're friends too  it's great that you have two also 

*char* thanks Hun, I'm so scared to get excited as I know things can go perfect and no work out, but yet I want to be excited lol emotions!!!
2 seem to be the lucky number for frosties!!!
Gl for Friday  can't wait to hear all about it 

*hope* I'm not sure, oh took the call so I will ask him once he's home 

*kazza* gl with your scan tomorrow


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Good luck for your scan on Fri..so exciting..you will be entering your second trimester!!  Yes, it's long that drip and makes me feel sick after that..They take your blood pressure about 8 times through out the process

Kazzab- Good luck with your scan!! Next trimester begins tom 

Hoping- Try not to stress and I really hope you get your BFP too  2 frosties is great... I have none left...one in the belly now.. Basically paid £900 to store it for 2 months!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* shame they couldn't discount it for only two months  I'm so happy you got your bfp  Im watching everything I do I'm like a crazy lady!!! But it says I back to your normal routine after transfer and today I feel not as sore I'm getting much better so thought I'd help clean so oh doesn't have to do it when he gets in bless him he's been doing it all 
I NEED to stop worrying


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks hoping, would appreciate that.

Minnie, 
surely they should refund you some of the money.... Did u ask?

Char, Thanks for info  xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoo hoping congratulations on being pupo!!!!! And so pleased about your frosties!!  

Minnie how you feeling?? 

My phone is running real slow so I can't read all the stuff properly stupid thing!! So hope everyone else is good??

Got my wtf happened app tomorrow, I'm nervous but excited at the same time. I just want to get started now. Do they do medicated or non medicated fet at the lister does anyone know?? And will I have to wait ages?? My level was at 3 on Thursday so at least I don't have to wait for that to go down


----------



## Char111

Minnie that seems crazy paying £900 for a few months you could always ask if they could refund you.

Tasha I read on Lister web site that people who don't have regular cycles which is me for FET that use HRT to increase the lining ready for the transfer. I think if you get regular cycles they do it like Minnie had her FET. AS I thought I could never do a FET on a natural cycle as I have 1 or 2 periods a year. But good luck for your appointment xx


----------



## Char111

Hoping I went back to doing normal stuff all I have done is stopped exercising until I am over 13 weeks then I will do some swimming but nothing mad I walked my dogs after my ET. But by 5 weeks I felt so sick and had to stay in bed and this lasted till 6 weeks. I also went to the lake district for my birthday and that was my test day and I did loads of walking and it did no harm to this baby. maybe I over did it knowing back then I had triplets x Just do no heavy lifting I bet that embryo is nice and snug in you now xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thank you for the advise  I really hope that my embie is snug fx'd!!! I was lifting a few heavy things and stopped! Ahhhh guess we will know either way next week  I will keep doing normal day to day stuff then 

*tasha* thanks Hun  how are you feeling? I hope tomorrow's appointment isn't too bad and that you get to start again ASAP 

*hope* will update as soon as I can... Char or kazza might be able to give you and answer quicker though


----------



## Minnie2

Char-/hope-no way they will refund any money! You have used the service then you have to pay for it ...

Tasha-good luck tomorrow, who are you seeing? I'm still crampy and back is sore especially. I had a natural fet as my periods are regular . They also offer an medicated cycle 

Hoping- the first cycle I did eve thing normally. This time I did extremely very little, didn't go out of the house much.
There are so many theories to this really. Some say go back to routine some say don't. As what char says, minimise heavy duty things.

Joy, just had my clexane and god help me it's getting so painful as my stomach is sensitive.
Only another 56 💉to go!!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Tasha good luck with your appt today  

Kazza good luck with scan today  

Hoping,char,Minnie,hope,Stacey and all you other lovely ladies hope you all well x


----------



## Kazzab25

Thanks ladies got to wait till 2 pm x


----------



## happycoach

Good luck tasha and kazza today 

A big hi to everyone x


----------



## Tasha1979

Thanks Girls!  

Ohh Kazza ours is at 2 as well, may see you there!! I shall be with my scruffbag hubby as he's coming from work, good luck!!  

Minnie that gives me hope, I have normal cycles too!! Im seeing James again, do like him. Those injections sound awful but oh well they are so worth it!!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Char111

Good luck kazza and Tasha today look forward to your updates later xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hey tasha ill be at my local hospital. Good luck at your appt x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* wishing you all the best today thinking of you 

*kazza* gl with your scan today can't wait to hear all about it 

*minnie, char, goingcrazy, hope, wanna b mum, Stacey, puglover, sugarsweet and happycoach hope you're all well *


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping congrats on being pupo i have everything crossed  

minnie massive congratulations told you this was your time  

tasha so sorry hun  

hi to all you ladies with bumps praying they keep growing strong fro you


----------



## Char111

HI Goingcrazy how have you and hubby been?
I have been thinking about you a lot wondering how you are.   how is the tree doing ? x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi going crazy hope you ok, xxx

Tasha how's your appt go? 

AFM scan went great!


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char nearly 12 wks now for you woop woop,  the tree is growing lovely ive planted a flower nicknamed baby breath all around the bottom of it looks beautiful and its right in view of my window which is nice hubbys doing ok just having put up with me as ive been very low lost my bulldog on friday to a braintummer and it devestated me but im bouncing back now even considering  trying an fet but not untill end of nxt yr as i feel my body needs a long rest and i need a luxery holiday  i never went for my follow up at lister as i just didnt feel upto it so will book and go have a chat nxt yr its not definate its just something iam considering im concerned about my age as iam 35 this yr x

kazzab im getting there hun had a real bad run lately but bouncing back now i hope glad ur scan went well and both babies are well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Goingcrazy awwwww im so sorry about your doggy   Life is sh*te at times, massive   

Kazza so glad your scan went well!!

Hoping, how you feeling??

Hope you other girls are good?

Well my app went fab!!! I'm having a natural FET on my next cycle woohoo!! Im having my thyroid checked again as it was at 3 last time, James said if it is above 2.5 this time he will put me on a low dose of thyroxine. Also I had fluid in my uterus at my egg collection which was drained and they will monitor that this time. Apparently it may have come from my c-section scars and the hormones, I was gobsmacked!! So im feeling optimistic and ready to go, go, go!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- How are you hon? been thinking about you.Glad you're doing better. There looks lovely...
I'm still at early stages. I think the ivig did the trick. I'm on clexane and aspirin daily now till 12 weeks

Kazzab- Amazing news !! 

Tasha- Yay! when do you start? next month?


Hoping- How you feeling hon?

Hope84, wannabmum,char, stacey- Hope you're all well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Minnie, yep!! Im so relieved!! and im gonna push for 2 transferred, James didn't argue lol


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* brilliant news  how much is an FET? I have heard with FET they let you have two embryos back 

*goingcrazy* aw thanks Hun  great to hear you're considering an FET  I'm glad your tree is growing nicely   so sorry to hear about your dog 

*kazza* so happy for you that your scan went well and babies are doing good 

*minnie* I've been feeling okay thanks  very crampy, but I have been since EC... how are you feeling


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazza that's great your scan went well. Is the profile picture the babies now? Looks amazing.

Hi goingcrazy wow that would be great to do a FET when your ready. You are still young 35 isn't old. That's lovely you have planted some plates round the tree. I am so sorry to hear about your dog also. My dogs are family and to loose one is so hard and ontop of what you have been through. You are a strong lady. 

Minnie how are you feeling? 

Hoping How are you feeling any symptoms?

Tasha glad your appointment well. We saw James and he is lovely. And that's good it will be a natural cycle. xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* hey Hun not really, been having real bad af like cramps but I've had them since EC so no symptoms really... 
How are you


----------



## Wanna b mum

Tasha that's great glad you feeling positive too that will def help  

Kazza glad scan went well  

Goingcrazy  been thinking of u, hope u both ok  

Hope everyone else well


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi 

Goingcrazy so sorry Hun, you have been through it haven't you! Fingers crossed things will get better from hear! X 

Tasha so glad you are feeling positive widths great plan in place! 

Hoping I had ad cramps with mine good sign! 

Hi to everyone , 

Char yes ths s my pic from today much clearer got to wait 5 days for the downs test to come bk xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- indeed you're still young. Enjoy your break and considering the fet sounds good..
You deserve your break.

Kazzab- glad your scan went well. Did you the downs test where they do the aminiotic testing through your belly?

Hoping- a bit of cramping is normal. When are you going to test?

Char- you must be looking to Friday already!

Tasha- maybe with fet they are more relaxed on 2 embryos 

Afm, I booked a hcg blood test for tomorrow with my GP. Apparently the nhs don't do this regularly.
I also managed to get supply for cyclogest and clexane.im happy with that as ivf has already costed a fortune


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping the FET is £995 plus £75 HFEA fee. Plus some drugs, like cyclogest and ovitrelle or pregnyl from what im reading. 

I also had cramps, so that's a good thing, means the emby is snuggling right in  

Goingcrazy, awwww glad your thinking of having a FET


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* we got an invoice sent through for icsi wish oh will pay today and he paid for freezing on the phone  hope you're okay?

*tasha* that sucks for me as I'd need a medicated cycle as I have pcos, going to be a long time until I can do an FET 

*minnie* I'm not sure, when's the best time do you think to test? Gl with your beta  glad your gp is helping you out 

*kazza* love your picture  you must be on cloud 9 

*Hope everyone else is well? *


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi everyone. Just got back from my first tracking scan and feeling a bit deflated. I know it's early days (I've only done 5 injections so far), but there's nothing much going on   They can see lots of follicles, which they said was great, but they haven't been "recruited" yet and my lining is still quite thin (5.5mm). I feel like I've wasted the last 5 days on this stupidly low dose! I totally understand that they'd rather build up slowly, especially with my high AMH and PCOS, but it did seem like an excessively low dose, especially considering I've been doing two sprays of suprecur three times a day throughout. I'm trying really hard not to feel frustrated by it all. With any luck they'll get my blood results through quickly and call to let me know they're increasing the menopur/decreasing the suprecur.

Sorry for the 'me' post but I'm feeling a bit low about it all at the moment. All this talk of being at high risk for OHSS and bugger all is happening!


----------



## happycoach

Hi everyone sorry just catching up on everything so no personals 

So I'm 5 weeks today having no real signs of feeling pregnant cramping has stopped and feel but tired but not as tired as I did I'm completing stressing all the time thinking is everything ok after what happened before my bf is all ready to buy baby clothes and says stop worrying but that's so hard to do trying to keep busy working which keeps my mind off things but as soon as I'm home I become moody , snappy and arguementive suppose to be a happy time !


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie thats great your doctor is doing your hcg levels. 
I am excited about Friday but also scared. With every scan I get worried as I have got this far just don't want anything to happen. 
But hope your feeling ok. 

Hoping I had no symptons till 5 weeks so don't worry Hun. I am sure u will get your bfp. 
Hope your feeling ok? 

Happy coach have you done any more tests? 
I did pregnancy test up to my scan to check everything was ok. I am sure everything is fine. 5 weeks is still early to have symtoms. 

Puglover sorry to about your scan. What dose are you on? 
Also I wonder why you are doing the nasal spray 3x a day I did it twice And my AMH is 39 I have pcos. 
I would just ask them. I don't have much going on at 5 days. Hopefully they will up your dose. 

Tasha glad your getting going on the fet hope it all goes well. 

Goingcrazy hope your ok Hun xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* do not feel deflated I had nothing on my first scan, they will call this afternoon Hun for sure, I had to decrease my nasal spray and do daily 150iu then next scan they upped the dose... 
Hun look when they upped the dose I had tons of ohss symptoms (nausea,bloatedness) and my levels went too high and tons of follicles appeared... 
The 1st scan rarely shows anything anyway Hun :hugs:
I'm sure they'll have a Good action plan later for you 

*happycoach* I think many of the pregnant ladies on here can relate to your feelings  when is your scan?

*char* I'm ok thanks if I don't get my bfp then I don't know when I will get to do another cycle... I'm bet worried but what will be will be...
Did you say you tested at 5dp5dt
Can't wait for your scan Friday


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - I'm doing the three dose per day buserelin/suprecur nasal spray as they were having problems getting supplies of the two dose per day nafarelin/synarel spray. It's exactly the same thing but you have to do three lots instead of two. Pain in the bum as I have to take it to work with me every day, but never mind! I'm currently alternating between 150iu and 75iu of menopur. With any luck they'll up this to at least 150iu each day now, and hopefully also reduce the number of nasal sprays. I want them to ring me so bad!

*Hoping2eggshare* - thanks for that. Don't get me wrong - I definitely don't want to risk OHSS, but I obviously want something to start happening! Considering that a standard dose of clomid caused me to ovulate two eggs and get pregnant with twins, I was kind of hoping for a bit more action today! They told me that in theory there's no limit to the number of days you can stimm for as long as something is happening, so if I need to keep going for 20 days, then so be it. I'd rather not, as I'm hating the injections, but I'm praying it will be worth it in the end. Can you remember what time Lister called you to tell you to increase your dose? I'm thinking they probably do all those calls together at the same time each day, and it would be useful to know when this might be!


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping I tested 4dp and bfn so waited to day 6 but remember I had triplets till 8 weeks so maybe test 8dp then again 10dp. How many days are you now x don't test to early as it may say bfn and it will make u upset but you could have a bfp if you wait a few days xx


----------



## happycoach

Hi hoping a got a bfn to start with but then tested on day 7 and got a bfp still too early x


----------



## Puglover1980

Me again. Lizzie just called with my blood test results. E2 is on the low side so no more alternating between a decent 150iu and a silly 75iu for me! I'm to do 150iu tonight and 150iu tomorrow night and they'll review it again (and possibly increase it further) on Friday, when I have another scan. I really hope there's more activity on Friday. 

Hope you're all well. Sorry for lack of personals - I'm totally knackered today and can barely think! Can't wait to leave work.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* I was exactly the same as you- disappointed!!! But trust me they said not to expect much in first few days of Stims, I've used menopur 3 cycles before and sometimes it takes a few days before your follicles get the boost.... 
You will be fine my cycle went on longer than expected but trust me they won't cancel 
They called all different times Hun, you should get a call soonish though, bloods get sent of at 12 I was told 

*char* I'm 3dp5dt- 6 days until OTD, I now it's too early now, ill prob wait until nearer the time 

*happycoach* hi, what day did you test before the 7dp test When is your scan?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* we posted at the same time!!! Sounds exactly what I had to do


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Hoping2eggshare* - I don't like to ask the same questions that have been asked a million times before, but it' so great to have insight from someone who's literally just been where I am now. I'm so glad they called nice and early - I would have been going nuts by 5 or 5.30 (plus I was panicking that they'd call while I was on the Tube, underground).


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* I'm still asking questions that have been asked a million times before  don't worry that's what we are all here for 
I'm glad they called you early too, nothing worse than waiting on the call to find out your plan


----------



## Minnie2

Ladies, very random question

For those of you who work, do you take unpaid or time off/sick leave for ivf?

I work for a billion dollar IT company and apparently I'm now told whatever time off/ leave I  have taken needs to be from personal leave or unpaid. Apparently, ivf is a personal choice. How unfair is it?
I was never asked to be infertile in the first place.


----------



## Char111

Hi puglover glad lister called you early and they upped your dose. 

Minnie that's really unfair your work. Luckily I work free lance. 
Some people don't understand ivf. Did you have to take in paid leave on the treatment you just had? X


----------



## Minnie2

Hi char- I made a mistake and didn't ask hr as thought my boss agreed on compassionate but now he has twisted his words.. Apparently he says its a personal choice thus should be unpaid or out of yr leave . Its terrible if you ask me...


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

Will be brief as there has been so much going on on the thread.

*Minne* I have to take holiday, but if there are too many off I either have to go sick or just come in and be knackered (I work nights), some people are really lucky with their work but most are quite unaccommodating.

*Puglover* Please don't be upset. We all probably were disappointed at 1st scan as we expect major changes straight away but it is a gradual thing

*Hoping* Don't read into the cramping, I think most get cramping for either a BFP or BFN. So you didn't pay for ICSI on the day then? that surprises me, myold clinic you have to pay for it all before...

*Kazzab* Amazing Pics... Glad scan went well

*Char* Good luck with Friday 

*Goingcrazy* Glad you are feeling a bit better and are thinking of FET....

*Happycoach* My friend was moody all through her pregnancy, must be a good sign 

Hi to anyone else I have missed, sooooo many on this thread!

AFM - Going to meet my boss at the pub in a min to let her know about my treatment, she already knows but I want to give her a roundabout date and get her reaction to see if I can suss if she will be supportive, My other boss which is higher than her is supportive but she doesn't deal with the day to day rota. The boss I am meeting is who I will be liasing with all through the treatment so I need her on board.

Also, Ruth called me but I missed the call. She left a voicemail asking me when I return from my holiday...instantly I thought...hmmm, I wonder if they have a possible match for me and was trying to sync it all. They cant confirm a match for my until my T Cruzi results come back which will be mid june.

I will call her tomorrow and see what she says


----------



## Bubbles12

PS...

I said I would be brief...obviously that didn't happen.... lol


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* yep my boss is the same- IVF isn't classed as sickness and personal choice  makes me so angry!!!

*hope* don't worry I'm not reading into the cramping because I've had it since EC... Nope only reason because they didn't know till the day that we would need ICSI, I think if it's a definite thing that you will need ICSI then you have to pay before... Anyhow the invoice has to be paid immediately...

Hopefully Ruth has a match in mind and will work it around when your results will be back


----------



## Wanna b mum

Char good  luck for scan tomorrow  

Hope I have to take most my time off as holiday as well  

Sorry for not many personals just popped on wish char well for tomorrow, but hope all you ladies well


----------



## Char111

Hi wanna b mum that's lovely of you but my scan is Friday wish it was tomorrow.
How are u getting on? Xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, sorry for quick me post, just wanted to update that I had my first appointment at the Lister this morning and everything is as it should be ... So once blood results come back, I should be going ahead as an egg sharer!!! I'm so excited  I had 18 antral follicles - doctor thought this was good - anyone know what is a normal number?   


Minnie, terrible about your work - how unsympathetic!  have to admit this is something that worries me, whether to take time off, how much to take, what to tell my boss etc. What with living so far from London it is effectively going to mean an entire day off every time I have to go for a scan  and I have only just started in the job. Don't want them to think I'm pushing my luck.


Char, lots of good luck for your scan on Friday   


Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Puglover1980

I will be using annual leave to have time off between EC and ET (assuming I get to that point). My manager has been understanding about my appointments and having to go to scans every other day, but I'm doing my best to make the time up. To be honest I think it's fair enough. I know none of us has chosen to be in this situation but it's not essential medical treatment. Compassionate leave is only really appropriate when someone in your immediate family dies and it's not really sick leave either. I've heard of some people's contracts allowing 6 days off a year for fertility treatment. How cool is that?!

*CarrieLou* - 18 sounds like a great antral follicle count. If memory serves, between 6 and 10 on each ovary is a 'normal' amount. (Thanks to my lovely PCOS my last AFC was 44!!!) In terms of time off for scans, do you have a job that enables you to work from home? Maybe your manager will allow you to do that on your scan days, so you can make the time up in the morning and evening? Hopefully they'll be understanding, but with any luck you'll only need 4 or 5 scans during stimming so the worst case scenario is that you'll have to take leave on those days. It might be less stressful that way. I'm sure you'll be able to come to a suitable agreement. Really glad your appointment went well.


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Carrielou great news about being an egg sharer your follies sound great! 

Pulglover I never had much movement by day five I was on 150 menpur and stimmed for 12 days.  With pcos I got 23 eggs

Hoping I tested squinted at 4 dpt and got a clearer one a 5 and 6 dpt . Hold out as long as possible I was a serial tester! Does more harm than good! Wishing you loads of luck! 

Minie fur my appts I made up the time, for my ex I was aloud 2 days sick and then I took annual leave between after transfer for a few days . My downs test was just a scan and blood test. No needle through the belly! 

Char can't wait for your scan Friday I couldn't believe how much they had changed in 2 weeks! 

Hope everyone's doing well.

Emailed lister today my ladies just had her  fet so I have to call back next month to see how she got on ! Fingers crossed for her!!


----------



## carrie lou

Pug lover, I work for the NHS and I think they have a clause that for fertility tx you can take "special" leave and not have it counted as sick leave or taken from your annual leave. I need to look into this. Of course this means you have to tell your boss the full story which not everyone wants to. I'm still deciding whether to tell my boss (since I'm new to the job) but I still have a few weeks to think about it. Unfortunately I can't work from home but as I'm only part time, with a bit of luck some of my scans will fall on my days off so I won't have to worry. It's just such a stress not knowing exactly which days I will need off, but hey ho. 


Has anyone had telephone counselling with the counsellors at the lister? The one we saw today mentioned it and I'm thinking it would be a good idea to talk things over with someone who understands...


----------



## happycoach

Hi hoping I tested on day 4 then 5 bfn then day 7/8/9 all bfp

Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

4dp5dt
BFN....
Stupid me brought tests yesterday and decided to test at 3.45 this morning, so angry at myself!!! Well at least I'm prepared now to keep seeing blank tests!

I will do personals later I'm back off to sleep its 4am and I have an early start


----------



## Char111

Hoping I test 4dp and bfn was all upset and the 6dp I got bfp and I was carry triplets so your more likely to get a positive at 8 or 10dp. Don't get upset you are way to early and I remember you telling me this also. So stay positive. You are young, and that embryo was bloody good really good quality.  So you have a very high chance this will work. Test again on day 6 but even then ita early xxxx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Char sorry Hun new it was fri getting my days muddled must be losing it .lol. Oh well good luck tomorrow anyway x 

Hoping dont get down is way to early to pick up, like char said you had a amazing embryo so I sur e your bfp will show in few more days  

Carrie Lou glad your appt went well   

Minnie,happy coach , puglover, hope, kazza hope u all well  

Well it's Thursday I do my first injection tonight at last   I had no side affects so far so I just hope it stays that way.


----------



## staceyemma

Naughty hoping  
I tested BFN at 4dp5dt in the afternoon.

Too early naughty lady!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kazzab* - thanks so much for the reassurance. Now I'm on 150iu every day instead of every other day hopefully things will start to get moving. Can you remember what your AMH was? If I could get anywhere near 23 eggs I would be over the moon! I'm really hoping for at least 14 so my recipient and me each get a decent haul.

*Hoping2eggshare* - tut tut. It could only have been a BFN this early! Especially with a singleton pregnancy, 6dp5dt (equivalent to 11dpo) is really the earliest possible point that you could get a BFP. (I know there are always exceptions, but they are so few and far between.) Sunday would be a good day to test again if you can't wait until OTD, but that may still be to early. I'm excited for you. 

AFM, I am experiencing terrible mood swings. Anyone else get this during stimming? My temper seems uncontrollable. This morning I got some liquid eye liner on my top and my husband thought I was going to have an aneurysm! I'm really worrying about it as I'm obviously trying to stay as calm and relaxed as possible. But I keep snapping. Someone tell me this is common and it's down to the hormones...


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

*Wanna b mum* Good Luck on your 1st injection 

*Hoping* You know what im going to say....Too early!! I know its tough isn't it? Im a serial early tester...Well I test on 8dp5dt for both cycles. But on the upside, as least you know all the HCG from the trigger shot is out of your system so when you get your BFP you know its for real  

*Puglover* Of course its normal, Just think about all those hormones been pumped into your body, its very common to have these reactions. I was lucky that I didn't but then I don't suffer from PMT anyway. Have you tried some hypnotherapy?

Hello to all you other lovely ladies....

AFM - I am waiting for my shopping to be delivered, then up to the tanning shop. Only 6 days to mexico!!!!! xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies I know I'm so stupid!!!
I was on another forum and two ladies got their bfp at 4dp5dt- 1 ladies is pregnant with twins and the other a singleton so I just thought I might of had a chance you know? 
I've prepared myself for a bfn now anyway, just really don't want to give oh that news on his bday, but we all know that a perfect embryo doesn't mean you will get your bfp...

*stacey* I know Hun I really do not know why I done it 

*hope* not long until your hole how exciting  and yep I knew you was going to say that haha!

*wanna b mum* I know all too well that an amazing embryo doesn't mean an amazing ending  but I guess we will see...
Gl with your first injection let us know how it goes 

*char* yep I remember telling you that  my partner would kill me if he knew I tested already so I have to keep it from him!!!

*happycoach* thank you, I will test nearer to OTD now I think 

*kazza* I have everything crossed for you that your recipient gets her bfp 

*carrie Lou* I'm glad your app went well  and your follicle count is very good 

*puglover* I wasn't too bad this time around until I was coasting and then I was emotional but I think that was because of the daily travels to London I was emotionally and physically tired and my estrogen was through the roof, but on my first ever menopur cycle (not IVF) I was a mad woman my poor oh lol  so yes you're pumping so many hormones into yourself and its totally normal Hun


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping   dont get obsessed with those pee sticks wait a few more days then try again but just think when ur bfp shows its not trigger its real as u now know trigger is out of your system stay positive we all end up testing early and stressing out this ivf makes us crazy  

hi to all you lovely ladies thanks for all your well wishes and saying im not old   if i do decided to do fet it wont be till the end of next year as i want some mega time out my body has been on meds for ivf for the last two years ive only had a couple of weeks off here and there and i cant remember what my naturel hormones are , if i do fet end of next year i will have turned 36 i always said if we hadnt had a baby by the time i was 35 then that would be it and we said this ivf was defo the last after nearly 7 years but with 6 good blastys frozen i feel a real pull to try again but will enjoy a little us time first de stress and enjoy each other for a while before we make a definate desision will pay to keep them frozen untill we decide for definate  

char all the best for your scan tomoz  

everyone else hope ur all doing well and things are running smooth


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping I had twins to but most people do t see it that early! Don't lose hope! 

Going crazy , keep that chin up and enjoy done time with you family! Ivf free! 

Puglover My first amh came bk at 45 and my second at 17 not sure what to trust! Although I have about 42 afc in total and sm sensitive to the stims so I'm thinking 45 could be right!


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy thank you. hope your well. I don't blame you having a break and when u feel ready you can try one your Frozen embie. 
I am scared for my scan tomorrow bur I did the Doppler yesterday and found babies heart beat well over 160 it kept going on and off as I think the baby is moving a lot well he or she was on the scan.
How have booked a your holiday yet? I remember you saying you was going to go on holiday x I really want a holiday but will have to go next year xx 

Hoping I think kazza got a faint line at day 4 or 5 and when I got my BFP on day 4 I thought it hadn't worked I was really down. But I tested again on day 6 and there was a faint line it wasn't even dark even then and I had 3 babies in there so some women just get a positive later on. I would test again on Saturday x 

Kazzab when is your next scan?

Puglover I was OK on the injections had no side effects apart from head aches from the nasal spray. But everyone gets different side effects. 

Hope not long till you holiday enjoy that sun xx

Wanna b mum hope the injections are going well.

Tasha when do you start your FET?

happy coach I didn't know they did cancelling over the phone that would be good if you live far away from Lister. xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

kazzab thanks hun im feeling alot brighter now and have lots of plans for why im ivf free   first i may get very drunk ive not touched alcohol for years now due to ivf so may get a bit jolly with my friends in the sun  

char thanks hun yes we are going to cuba but not untill summer next year as this year both my children have important exams plus i have plans to do lots of work on my house and garden so we have booked to go cuba next summer it will also be a bit of a welldone to my daughter who leaves school next year ( now i feel old   ) im sure everything will be ok on your scan you have a little fighter there but i can understand why you are so worried but if you are finding a good heartbeat id be confident your baby is going strong in there i should of had my 12 week scan today plus my baby boy is 13years old today so its a happy and sad day today but will stay up beat


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I know! So silly of me!!! I will wait it out now...

*goingcrazy* you have a very good plan and it will do you and hubby the world of good to enjoy each other 

*kazza* Thank you Hun  I wish I never done that test!!! We,, at least I now the trigger is well gone 

*char* thanks hun   I'm going to try wait it out now (well try my hardest)


----------



## Bubbles12

Just spoke to Ruth at Lister and told her my dates of the holiday. She mentioned that I should be ok to cycle in June/July so ot sounds to me that they have either found a potential match or are looking.

Goingcrazy... So glad ur more upbeat. One of my hardest decisions was to decide to take a break. Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* brilliant news  how nice after your hols you will be nice and relaxed and cycling


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi I'm new here!

I have my first appointment at Lister next Thursday, excited and nervous!  
Keen to join you gals on this journey.

First time using FF so bare with me  

Hoping- sorry to butt in, I tested at 5dp5dt and got BFN..got a BFP at 8dp which ended in a chemical pregnancy. The one good thing about getting a BFN now is atleast you will know when you get a BFP on a HPT it's a true result. Good Luck and FX 

x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Hon you did not test early did you? Don't worry your hcg is just not in the system yet.
Puglover- How are you hon?
wanna b mum- Hope all is well with you too
Hope84- Not long till your break
Char- one more day bet you're excited!! 
Kazzab- Bet you're relieved now hon

Stacey and anyone I missed -Hi



AFM , ok..cramping here and there but feeling it more on the right..is this quite common at 4.5 weeks?
Apart from that was really stressed with work yesterday. So now I have to pay back 10 days from my salary since for both attempts. My manager agreed it as sick initially but when I went for second attempt he obviously went to speak to HR and turned his back on me.  They have a real stupid policy. IVF is a personal choice, all procedure days and etc are not covered but if you're sick after that and it's sick leave...nonsense really. I'm arguing and saying it's just right  to treat someone who's been in the company for sometime like that.....I can't believe these corporate companies are so heartless.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I had the same thing on the right side. I think its just implantation pain. Is it really painful? Your work are being so unfair to you. And you don't need that stress. x I am excited about my scan tomorrow but also scared. I still have very sore boobs so I think as long as they hurt the baby is fine  
But I hope you can sort something out with your work.

Hi Bubba-fairy welcome. Good luck for your appointment at Lister. Lister are a fantastic clinic and I you will really found them professional. Let us know how it goes.

Goingcrazy I hope your son has a great birthday and I am glad your feeling a bit better xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey bubba -fairy... Welcome to the thread 

Minnie - cramping is normal. Its everything stretching to prepare for the bubba getting bigger.

Char - look forward to seeing updated scan pic tomorrow


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I can feel it. It's not severe or anything. I'm so nervous about week 6 scan! It never ends does it.Tomorrow will be fine hon, you have been scanning very regularly. It will be great to go into the next trimester. Yeah work isn't easy but anyway now that I'm pregnant they can't stop me from scans and drips as against the law to do so

Bubba fairy- welcome and wishing you all the best


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope thank you hope your well. that's great news about ruth calling you and starting treatment june/july that's not long at all.

Minnie I had pain in the right side every near and then it would come on and feel like a sharp stich its all normal xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- Thanks, feeling a little better 

Hope84-have a good time on holz...!


----------



## Tasha1979

Hope, eeek bet you can't wait!!!! 

Minnie with my boys I had quite a lot of cramps all the way through. 

Hi bubba!!! I love the lister, who's your consultant?? I have the lovely James  

Char, can't wait for the scan pics!! I'm starting the fet next cycle, never wanted my period to come so quick   

Puglover, I was fine on my stimms but my sister was a total *****!!!   

Hoping, naughty, naughty!!! However if it weren't for hubby I would have been testing every day lol. 

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Lmaoooo I put in my sister was a total b*tch and it changed it to woman, don't quite ring the same hehehehe


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha thank you. Not to long then till your FET. I hope your AF turns up on time xxx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi Char, Hope & Minnie  Thanks girls for the warm welcome.

Tasha this is my very first appointment at the Lister and I'm just going for my scan and AMH.
I hope I can get on the program without any problems.

How long does it roughly take to get to ET day? Do you think it will probably be around August/September time?
Does your partner have to go to every appointment or can I just go? His worried about work.

Homerton (where I had my first IVF) made him go to every single appointment or I wouldn't be seen.


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Bubba,

I would say august/September time. This is the 1st time ive been to the Lister but I don't think they expect your partner to come to every appointment. Don't see the point as some appointments are only for a quick scan and more drugs.

My Partner came to my every appointment but that's only because I have issues with driving in London. I would love not to bring him to every appointment as he gets annoyed sometimes with all the travelling and in turn that stresses me out, so I may take my friend a few times instead.

Ladies..
I am uber excited about my Holiday. I forgot to mention that I have lost 9lb since my appointment at the Lister, all by myself. Just by eating healthy and exercise! go me!

Partner is really stressed at the mo, he has come out with a rash on his face cos he is so stressed out, about money, the house and the treatment. Wish I could east it for it for him but im just as stressed! lol! Hope the holiday does the trick.

xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies your support means so much to me, thank you so much 

*minnie* yep I tested  so silly aren't I  your work sound so unsympathetic bless you 

*tasha* my other half doesn't know I've tested he will go mad as he told me to wait until OTD!!! When we was food shopping I went to get some tests and he was like "nope you don't need them yet" he knows me all too well 

*bubba* hi welcome to the thread  nope your partner doesn't need to attend your scan appointments, just the initial consultation and then EC and ET 

*hope* go you on the weight loss!!! Well done 

*char* I'm sooooo excited about your scan tomorrow    awwww I hope the holiday keeps you both calm and relaxed I'm sure it will once you're there


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hay *Hoping* & *Hope* I'm so glad he doesn't have to come. We have discussed the egg share since August and a couple days ago as we were watching TV I turned to him said 'rite I'm ready to start IVF again, are you ready?' and here we are...
I only told him today that it's in Chelsea and as we are in north London he just gave a dirty look and said 'does that mean I'll be stuck in traffic every week' (his a total public transport phobe).
I can just jump on the train in peace then 

Where are you girls from?

*Hope* have they matched you with someone yet? I hope the holiday relaxes you both too


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping your icons are soo cute!! When is actual otd? Mon?
Bubba fairy- yes they don't mind, you're fine to go alone... Lol
Tasha- bet you can't wait. I was the same, just wanted to be over...
Char- just wanted to wish all the best for your scan Tom x


----------



## Minnie2

Hope- congrats hon! That's really good. Hope your partner gets distressed on holiday! Maybe you might get pregnant naturally on holiday. I have read stories like that before


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bubba* I live 1.5/2 hours away from lister and we had to go every other day during Stims and them daily because my levels went too high!!! That's good you live in London and that you can just jump on the tube  much easier 

*minnie* my OTD is on Tuesday Hun, not sure as to why I have had this feeling that I'm completely out?! How are you doing


----------



## Tasha1979

Bubba, we are in Medway, Kent so a nice trek for us. We do get on the train. It's a lot less stressful after getting caught up in a massive accident on the m25 on our second appointment  

Yeah hubby only needs to be there for initial consultation, collection and transfer. My hubby comes to them all just cos I refuse to get on the train by myself and I defiantly won't drive up there, scary, scary!!!

Well done hope, keep up the good work!! Enjoy your holiday!! I'm jealous, we are having an extension done so all our money is tied up in that boohoo


----------



## Kimka

Hi Ladies, this is my first post, so don't know if I am doing it right or not! I am 8dp2dt after quite a few cycles at the Lister. I am also on the donor register waiting list. Feeling very crampy so thinking AF is on the way. Anyway I just wanted to comment on the time off from work comments that I have seen which might be helpful to some. 

The Lister will write you a "time off" letter on Lister Hospital letter head. Which says for the most part that "x is going through a course of treatment under my care which neccesiates remaining off work for x amount of days. I would therefore be grateful if you could view her application to remain off work during this time with sympathy". Fortunately for me, I didn't have to tell my company anything other then I was have a medical procedure, and that my dr. is requesting that I remain off work. HR didn't ask any questions, and have been in fact very supportive. I actually felt very guilty! My managers are all men, so they asked very little questions and figured it was just some "female stuff" (true) and didn't want to know! So I have been very lucky. But I do think by law, they cant actually ask you too much... 

Maybe that will work as well for some of you. 

Good luck to everyone! 

xxxk


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- it's too early to test, perhaps wait till Monday. 
I'm ok, just naggy cramps on the right. Just can't wait for the 6 week scan already!


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi kimberlee, great advice for those girls having grief!!  

Fingers crossed you get your bfp this time, must be so difficult


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bubba-fairy* - I had my big consultation (where you have scan, counselling, meet the nurses etc.) on 21 March and I'm now right in the middle of stimms, so that should give you a rough idea of how long the process takes, although it's obviously different for everyone. (I had my AMH and CD 2-5 bloods done in February while I was waiting for the consultation). Although it seemed an age at the time, it actually happened very fast. I'm in north London too! Where do you live?


----------



## Bubbles12

Bubba -  I live exactly 106 miles away from the Lister so its a trek for us too. They haven't matched me yet because I am going to Mexico and I can pick up this illness called T Cruzi, (I presume a bit like malaria) so I have to go back for bloods on the 10th and wait for the results before they will find a match but by the phone call I had today, sounds like they have 1 in mind maybe. 

Minnie - No chance of us getting preggo naturally as OH has had a vasectomy    But the relaxing may do us the world of good.

Hoping - My OH was the same on both cycles, the 1st cycle I tested on 8dp5dt with him at around 5pm and got BFP, the 2nd cycle I tested without him knowing on 6dp5dt and it was a BFN but on 8dp5dt is was a very very very very faint line... but that pregnancy was a chemical hence why it was so faint. It did get darker and darker as the day went on though for around 2 weeks.
Please try and wait til Tues OTD, I know its hard.

AFM, Just been to Military Fitness and im Knackered... I sweated like a P.I.G!! Going to catch up on corrie me thinks. OH is at work so I may as well take advantage of the tv    


xxxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi Ladies
I haven't posted for a while - but I am a Lister Clinic lady and am about to start my 2nd IVF cycle. Just had immunes testing done and they are recommending IVIg with my next treatment. Anyone had IVIg treatment at the Lister? I think it is expensive, I know it is quite experimental, but obviously i want to give my next cycle the best chance......

thoughts anyone? Sorry for lack of personals, only got my results today and in a bit of a state. Not enough info on the internet so wanted to ask any fellow Lister ladies for their experiences

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*loopee8* hi  *minnie*nhas just had this and got her bfp I'm sure she will be able to offer you advice  gl 

*kimberlee* welcome  we are not far off each other in our TWW I'm 4dp5dt  I hope af doesn't show and this is just a pregnancy symptom for you, many ladies think af is on it's way and they are indeed pregnant! Gl 

*minnie* thanks Hunim def going to wait a few more days  aw I hope time hurries for you 

*hope* thanks for the info Hun  I'm going to wait it out now  I love corrie, I watch all the soaps  glad you had a good workout


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- my fingers are crossed and am sure you will get yr BFP. Very excited for you 😃
Loopee- I had ivig on my second attempt with an fet. My nk cells were raised. Ivig did the truck for me. It's way more expensive than steroids and intralipids. I have to have it two more times, week 6 and week 10. Lister charges £1302 including a same day admission. Who is yr consultant? I was hesitant first as it was a blood product but its all been screened.


----------



## Minnie2

Kimberlee- many thanks for the off work information. Apparently, ivf doesn't fall under sick leave and it's up to the employers discretion as its personal choice. Legally there is no law that says an employee has the right for paid time off for ivf treatment. Rather unfair... Considering what a difficult process it is


----------



## bubba-fairy

*kimberlee* welcome, I'm a fellow newbie. loving this site already, should have come on here earlier.
*Puglover* wow, that is pretty quick then..I live in Enfield, you?

Wow!  you ladies do travel pretty far then..I fell for you.


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - I'm in High Barnet. I work in Euston so it's super easy for me to get to Lister. I just hop on the 73 (there's a bus stop right outside my office!). Fingers crossed things move as quickly for you. x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Puglover- I know High Barnet. How far is the clinic from Victoria? Used to work in Victoria so I know that doesn't take too long to get to.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks Hun, getting af cramps/feelings today


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping I had* exactly * the same I promise you  Hang in there I know its easier said than done!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* thanks Hun  I don't know how you all got through this TWW without going on as much as I do, I'm such a worrier lol 

I'm praying af does not come I really am 
I DIDN'T test today  just going to see what happens now....

How are you


----------



## bubba-fairy

*Hoping* sounds like implantation pain to me 

OMG ladies 'Most exciting breakthrough in IVF treatment in 30 years' could triple number of births << How exciting are these headlines!!
The week that I decide to start IVF again and this is a top story..I'm taking it as a good omen.


----------



## Kimka

Minnie2 said:


> Kimberlee- many thanks for the off work information. Apparently, ivf doesn't fall under sick leave and it's up to the employers discretion as its personal choice. Legally there is no law that says an employee has the right for paid time off for ivf treatment. Rather unfair... Considering what a difficult process it is


Hi Minnie2, yes it is a real shame it doesn't fall under sick leave. However, like I said didn't say anything to my company, and they didn't ask. So it might be worth for some ladies trying that route first. Again, I might just be very lucky with my company!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bubba* thanks Hun  I can only hope  how are you? Yes I've been seeing that all over the news today


----------



## Char111

I will do personals later as on my phone and out. 
Had my scan all went well. So baby is growing, heartbeat strong, and sign of Down syndrome. 
So very happy. Will catch up on posts later x


----------



## Char111

I mean no sign of Down syndrome x


----------



## goingcrazy78

Char great news hun x

hoping dont worry about af type pains the cyclogest cause the same pains and heavy feeling along with if you have a bfp everything will be stretching  just take things easy and try and relax which may i add on the 2ww ispretty impossible because we all.turn into deranged stress heads lol x

minnie as you know im thinking about fet and i have immune issues so had steriods last cycle and they obviously helped as i got my bfp after 6yrs just unfortunate it didnt last im considering the nk cell test as its tge only test i havent had simpky because ive already had children and we know i have an auto immune dissorder anyway im concerned i may have nk cells so want to do the test can i ask how many ivig drips have you had to have and how many times have you had to go to lister for fet my previous fet was done totally different to lister as it was medicated but id like naturel fet  if i go ahead  also could i ask how much the nk cell test is pm if ud rather not reply on thread hun x


----------



## goingcrazy78

Bubba fairy  is the news  youve heard today about the embryoscope that takes all the pictures so they dont have to remove the embreyos if so my old clinic livrrpool womens hospital has been using it for the last couple of years but it was mega expensive as to have embryos put in it was extra cost ontop of ivf even tjough they wete trialing it the cost was very high fingers crossed it becomes part of the normal ivf practice at all clinics as affording to use it will be difficult for alot of people x


----------



## loopee8

HOping2eggshare - thanks for your response. Best of luck in your TWW - time is SO SLOW during this phase isn't it.....

Hi Minnie2
thanks for your response. Congratulations on your result!  My consultant is James Nicopoulous. My issue is my NK cells aren't raised, it is just that the ones I do have are very toxic! Did you have IVIg on the day of egg collection? My understanding is that it is a drip that lasts 4 hours or something. Did you have any side effects? I am a bit sceptical but will look into it more and ask to talk it through thoroughly before going ahead with it. I have read that some people need to do it every 4 weeks up to the 30week scan? If I knew I could get as far as a 30week scan I would definitely fork out the money to do the IVIg, I am sure we all would!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Fab news hon!! so pleased for you!!! Where did you get it done?

Goingcrazy- I will reply you all details on a PM..very happy to know you will reconsider a FET 

Hoping- Cramping a bit is normal hon..Another few more days! I know you will want time to fly. Try to relax (easier said than done)

loopee8- I think you mean the CD59 cells, yes the toxic one. I did not have that but just raised killer cells. From what I know, my drips are on embryo transfer day (week 2), week 6 and week 10. You have it on egg collection day if it's a fresh cycle. It just avoids you from paying for the bed which is a fortune. A lot of people have minor side effects but to be fair I didnt really like the feeling of it the first hour but got used to it after the second hr. My infusion was slow and it took 5.5 hrs as i didnt want to increase the speed. I was fine the next day but few days later had upper abdomen and muscle pain..it might have been a coincidence but i tested postive...so dont know it could have just been implantation symptoms and etc. I was also very sceptical with ivig but I did get a positive on clearblue!. I will only know more on the viability of the pregnancy in due time but I would not hesitate trying the drug again if it helps. I'm pretty sure I have never been able to ever get pregnant naturally due to the killer cells.

Puglover, stacey, tasha,wanna b mum- Hope all is well xx

ladies bet some of you have read the breaking news today about ivf

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2013/may/17/ivf-revolutionised-new-technique-clinic


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone! 

Hope it's ok to join?? I have just been accepted as an egg-sharer at the Lister clinic, have my first set of bloods on Monday, AMH etc. Me and my partner have a little boy who is 2, who is a result of IVF (we are a same sex couple), and we are now hoping for a little brother or sister for him 

Xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Pinktink-Welcome to the forum- All the best with your ivf journey, when do you start?

Ladies- My HCG results came back at 1181 and apparently the notes say 'strongly pregnant'. It's not a chemical is it?
Char remember yours being really high but you were pregnant with triplets..


----------



## SarahScrafton

Minnie how many weeks/ days when bloods were taken? Xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Welcome pinktink,loopee8,kimba,bubba fairy lots luck to you all  

Char so glad all went well hopefully you can start to relax a bit now  

Hoping you doing well holding out testing again   try not worry about pains think you get them either way. When will you test next?? My fingers are crossed for you  

Goingcrazy hope you ok, glad you thinking of fet next yr  

Puglover how did your scan go today?? Well I hope  

Minnie how are you? When will your 6 week scan be?  

Stacey,hope and anyone else I missed hope you all well  

AFM I did my first injection last night went ok   still no real side affects


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie strongly pregnant that sounds good to me   x


----------



## Minnie2

Sarah- How are you?? It was 4 weeks and 3 days when the bloods were taken. 2 days ago.
wannabmum- wow not long now. You wont really get side effects yet...too early


----------



## Minnie2

wanna b mum- can't help but be paranoid , in case it's a chemical!!! ivf is not fun....you worry about every thing.


----------



## SarahScrafton

I'm doing ok, 7 weeks tomorrow and have a scan on Wednesday @ 7w+4d so hoping to see a lovely heartbeat. 

I'm sure your numbers are just fine mine at 4w+3d were around 800 and 2 days later were 1800. Strong baby or 2?! Xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie I just had quick google for you what I can make out seems good   and I sure your doc would said if they thought anything wrong. Strongly pregnant wow I so happy for you x I was hoping I getting away with side affects as said I would prob get headache from spray and have not yet oh well one can live in hope.lol.


----------



## Minnie2

Sarah- congrats! Are you doing your scan with the lister? Did you transfer 2? Thanks for the info 😉

Wannabmum- the spray can give you headaches but paracetamol will help.
By next week you will feel your ovaries! I'm going to google later, probably just worrying for nk reason


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks Minnie, yes had two transferred but we had an early scan @ 5+3 due to
Pain in left side,  and just one sac and yolk were seen. No done have scans with Lister as we are so far away, but my local EPU are scanning me. 
When do you have a scan booked for? X


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie I can understand you worrying I would to bet you just want get to 12 weeks as did they say then baby can fight nk cells is that right??


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - thanks for asking!

Today's scan was more positive. I didn't mention it before because I was really worrying about it, but on the first scan (Wednesday) they noticed a bit of fluid in my uterus. They kept saying it was fine and would probably disappear, but of course I worried. Today there was no sign of it and my lining has started thickening, meaning the the oestrogen is increasing, which is what we want. The follicles are still pretty small (slightly under 10mm) but you could clearly see that a number of them had increased in size since the last scan. They've cautiously increased my dose again, so I'll now be alternating between 225iu and 150iu, which feels more like a normal dose! It's basically exactly what happened to Hoping2eggshare. So I'm really hopeful that we'll see some decent progress on Monday at the next scan 

Big hugs to everyone. Really tired again so no personals today. xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover glad today's scan went better


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- that's good news hon. The follicles grow 1-2mm a day.have a god rest tonight x

Sarah- glad all is ok now. Is your pain still there? I keep getting more pain on the right then left but guessing its got to do with hormones and etc. was the early scan to check for ectopic pregnancy as well? I have to do my scan with lister as right after I will be admitted for an  ivig drip. So really praying there is a heartbeat and everything is normal. 

Wannabmum- apparently after 12weeks, the fetus can fight the killer cells themselves. That is what I was advised
Is this your first ivf?

Hoping - how are you hon?staying away from pee sticks?


----------



## happycoach

Hi to all newbies the forum here is so wonderful and all the girls are fab!

Minnie I'm worried too I've got 6 week scan booked for next sat ill be 6wk + 3 days but they said we may not see a heartbeat 

Pug lover glad today went well really pleased for you 

How ya doing wannabe

Congrats char on your scan you must be so pleased 

Still panicking about everything but suppose that's natural being on the scan , having no feeling that in pregnant so I'm finding that hard too !! Just a bit tired its a good thing I know but some how by being sick or something would make me feel pregnant and just hoping I don't have another not viable pregnancy the stress and worrying never seems to stop !!


----------



## happycoach

Hoping when are you going to test again !?!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie yes my first time I feel quite relaxed about it so far although doubt it stay that way just trying not to worry. If i lucky enough to I get pregnant I will have be monitored more as well as I have anti m antibodies   
Trying to think one step at a time and be positive


----------



## SarahScrafton

Minnie yes loads better now, they did check for ectopic, but it was just extra fluid on my ovories which was causing pain. Was just relived everything was where it should be. 
I'm sure you scan will just be fine, maybe a little surprise, did you have 2 blasts transferred? Xx


----------



## Minnie2

Happy coach- not too long for your scan. The heartbeat hopefully should be developed by 6 th week so hopefully all will be well. My scan is 6w 4 days and in really hoping everything is ok as I have ivig right after the scan.
Some people don't have any symptoms so don't worry too much

Wannabmum- what is anti m antibodies? Do you need medication? Best is to feel relax but its easier said than done 😞

Sarah- that must be very relieving to know! I only I had one frozen embro for my fet which thankfully implanted 
All the best with your scan and keep us updated 😃


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie anti m antibodies can cause complications in pregnancy and can sometimes cause the baby to get amaemia,in which case baby would need blood transfusions  while I carrying or if found later in pregnancy deliverd early to have blood transfusion. All very worrying but may not happen either so just have have lot more checks than normal its just frustrating as this not the reason I can't conceive just a added problem if I do. I am classed as unexplained infertilty which I really don't believe in been Ttc for 10yrs now with no luck so although this my first ivf if it doesn't work think I will be wanting nk test done. Your right it is easier said than done not worrying but am trying really hard not to untill needed as I think will help


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- I do hope everything goes well for you the first attempt. 10 years is a long time and hope its your time now. With all the new technologies out now, it will definitely help women like us. Are you egg sharing?
The nk test is almost £600. I did not egg  share or didn't even go down the route to be honest as my Amh was low for my age. I managed 2 blastocyst in the end. Ivf isn't cheap, it would help if the cost wasn't so high or the nhs don't make you wait for a long time . By the time I'm done drips and etc, it would be £14k!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Sarah glad your doing well. And good luck for the scan on Wednesday. 

Minnie how are you feeling your levels are normal I just think you have a very strong pregnancy. Mine where high but I can't remember how much they were. I did them all at Lister. I think Mine where higher than that. 

Happy coach good luck fro your scan coming up. Looking forward to hearing about it.

Wanna b mum hope your treatment is going well.

Puglover that's great your follicles are growing now.

Goingcrazy hope your ok x

Hoping are you testing today? If you are good luck and I am looking forward to hearing from you xx

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks Minnie I hope it works to   yes I'm egg sharing so keeps costs down a lot. The test expensive but will def want it if this time fails as been so long I really don't want waste anymore time. You have paid a fortune I just glad it's worked for you gives me hope   

Char all going well thank you.hope u ok


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for lack of posts, I haven't really had any time. 

No real personals today except to congratulate Char on the scan and to see how Hoping is holding out. I have a friend who is on her 2nd 2ww after FET, She is slowly going insane!

AFM - I went to see my friend who had her baby (who I met on another forum) her baby is beautiful, she was only 6.5lbs wen born  and is a week old but she is sooooo dinky! I loved her instantly!!! So perfect!

I uploaded a pic of me holding her onto ******** and it was nice that people had noticed that I had lost weight, woo hoo!!

Today, its my mums birthday so I have pooped in to see her then went into town to grabs some books for my holiday, I got 'the two week wait' which I am looking forward to reading.
Me and OH decided to upgrade our seats to premium. I have the longest legs and want to sit comfortably for 10 hours, its was only £130 each so we thought why not, its supposed to be a relaxing holiday!!!

Hope everyone else are cool and hey to the newbies


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies- no personals as this thread has moved so quickly!!!

I was very dizzy yesterday so I tested and got my BFP (light but very there) and then again today and the line is darker this evening  
Please keep me in your prayers that my lines will continue to darken and that my embie is all snug   

Thank you for all the support, I'm soooo nervous!!!
I honestly thought I was out I really did!!!

*sarah & Char* congrats on your scans


----------



## Bubbles12

WOOP WOOP!!! Congratulation Hoping!! That's amazing!!!

I haven't seen 1 girl get a BFN on here since I have been on!! 

So please for you!!! xxxx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping that's fab news so pleased for you


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- amazing news!!!!!!! Omg so happy for you It will get darker as its not  otd yet. How you feeling now? 
Hope - when is your holiday? It would be nice to take a break
I'm already looking fwd to passing my 12 weeks so I can go for a short break somewhere.
Wannabmum- hope all is well today
Char- how you feeling? Are you continuing cyclogest for a bit

Happy coach,Stacey,puglover, Sarah,kazzab-I hope you're all doing well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh hoping I'm soooooooo pleased for you!!!! Massive, massive


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies for the congrats  tonight's test is darker so hoping they carry on 

*minnie* I'm feeling okay- VERY crampy like af will show any second and keep getting dizzy spells but overall I'm okay...
How are you

*tasha* thanks how are you

*hope* thank you  lister are certainly good at what they do  not long until our hols 

*wanna b mum* thanks how you are you


----------



## happycoach

A massive congrats hoping on your bfp


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- I've heard a lot of women feeling that way!!! Stacey said she felt that way. As for me it was just upper abdominal ache. Rest well and eat well....and take some extra vitamin C  xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* rest? Haha fat chance I wish  what does the extra vit c do? When's your scan again Hunni?

*happy coach* thank you it feels surreal! How are you


----------



## happycoach

Hi hoping I'm good thank you its so surrel your be peeing on sticks for days to check its right I did !! And it still doesn't feel real xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - yay! Amazing news. Can this streak continue? I'm starting to panic now!

Please let there be some progress at tomorrow's scan


----------



## carrie lou

Congrats Hoping!   i felt like that too when I got my BFP, I think it's pretty normal


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping !!!!! Congratulations!!!! In so pleased!! After what you've been through you sooo deserve it!!! I'm so happy!!

Char congratulations on the scan!!! 

Sorry for lack of personals  I just can't keep up!!! 

AFM downs test cane back negative for both babies, very happy!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies 2 more days until OTD 

*happy coach* I've been doing them twice a day  feels so surreal you're right!! How far along are you now

*puglover* I was thinking the exact same thing during my cycle but it seems that this streak isn't stopping  fx'd for progress tomorrow 

*carrie Lou* thanks Hun can't wait if cramps to go so I can feel a little less scared 

*kazza* thnk you Hun I never thought I'd see this day!!! I am sooooo glad both babies tests were negative


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- great news 😃

Hoping- vitamin C because you said you're very tired but guess you slept much better after seeing the faint line 😉
Really am very happy for you.😘 


Afm, nothing much to report, I can stop peeling and still having cramps on the right.
My wee was giving me some burning sensation the last few days especially in the middle of the night. I got some probiotics and it seemed to have helped. Did another digital test today and it said 3+. I'm guessing that is the max it can tell. 

Hope everyone is doing well ☺


----------



## sugarsweet

Woop woop congrats hopping2eggshare so pleased for you xx


----------



## happycoach

Hey sorry for lack of personal manic day I'm 5wks4d still can't believe it xxx scan next Saturday xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping love the profile picture does it say 1-2 or 2-3? So happy for you xxx

Minnie when Is your scan again? Are you getting any more hcg blood tests done?

Kazzab how have you been feeling when is your next scan?

Hope How are you? xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya I'm ok thanks you?? Next scan will be 20 weeks on the 8 th July. You?


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab  glad your doing well yeah I'm good thanks my next scan is at 21 weeks but I am going to get another one done privately at 16 or 17 weeks pregnant to find the sex out can not wait till 21 weeks. How have you been coming off the cylogest? I am doing 1 a day then 1 every other day then coming off of them. the nurse at Lister told me to as I was worried about stopping them.

I did some baby shopping today? you done anymore shopping? I love looking at all the baby stuff xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya I just stopped then at 12 weeks and I've had no problems, no bleeding no nothing! So pleased to have finished them!! 

I've bought clothes and Moses baskets and stuff, until I know the sexes I'm not buying anymore!! I love shopping!! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Kazzab25

If I can afford it ill have a scan at 16 weeks but we need to save really. X


----------



## Minnie2

Char- my scan is at 6weeks 4 days on the 30th . Looking fwd and nervous at the same time. Praying there is a heartbeat. Will you be doing a 16 week to find out the sex?


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie not to long to wait for your 6 week scan. I am sure everything will be fine. Your hcg is nice and high. I was terrified for mine but everything was ok. 
yes I am going to get a scan at 16 weeks I can't wait till 21 weeks to find out the sex. I have a few more weeks to save for it. But so much cheaper than Lister £75 for a gender scan. xx Hope you have had a good weekend xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi char- can you find out gender at 16w? Yes lister is really expensive for scans, I'm doing it there as I have ivig right after it if all goes well. I didn't do any more hcg's doubt the GP will approve again. How are you feeling ? It must be a big relieve to be out of first trimester, you can get a little shopping done too ;-)  I'm counting down but damn its a long wait. 7 more weeks of injections!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Char- was 6w scan transvaginal scan?? By Ali I'm guessing?


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie yes its transvaginal scan. You will need a empty bladder. well the private clinic in Kingston said I can come at 16 weeks as you can find the sex out as early as that but if they are unable to find out the sex I can get a free scan a week later so I may as well go at 16 weeks. I did ask the doctor also and he said you can find out at 16 weeks but sometimes the baby is in the wrong position. Yeah I am so glad I have reached 12 weeks. Is the first trimester up to 12 weeks? I thought it was the end of week 13. Do you only need 7 more injections throughout the whole pregnancy?. I bet you will be glad to finish them.  x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I thought it was 12 weeks! I maybe wrong. Oh that so exciting. The scan place seems reasonable and nice to offer you  a free scan, so why not go . I may get the details of you when I want additional scans. Do thy do weekends too?
I need 7 more weeks of injections! Oh how I wish only seven more.


----------



## Kazzab25

First tri is the end of thirteenth week but your out of the danger zone after 12 weeks. 

I was told you can see gender depending in baby's position at 16 weeks too. Hoping my oh let's me have one!!


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- exciting, can you get one via NHS?


----------



## Kazzab25

Nope you only get 12 and 20 on nhs then for twin every four weeks there after.


----------



## Minnie2

I've asked for 10weeks before my next ivig, will see if they allow it or not. Can't afford to keep paying lister£165


----------



## Char111

Minnie is there any local private scan places that are near you that are cheaper?
Amy on here told me about the one in Kingston my ultra baby and dingle on here has also used it. 

Kazzab I hope your OH lets you have a scan be great to see what the see is of your twins xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* it says 1-2 Hunni  how are you 

*minnie* oh thanks Hun  and I'm glad the priobotic drink helped


----------



## Char111

I'm good thanks hun. My stomach is growing. But I don't know if you had the same was you Bloated after EC? My stomach hasn't really gone down  since EC and before ivf my stomach was flat. So my stomach is only getting bigger. I look more like 16 weeks pregnant rather than 12 x
You will see your test result go to 2-3 then 3+ Have told all your family? x
Minnie and kazzab did you have this bloated stomach after EC ? x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya, 

Minnie I told my midwife as it was ivf my fertility hospital reccomebded a 10 week scan and the lady was lovely and slyly booked me one in at 10 weeks but don't think that's the norm. 

Char I had a bloated stomach but went down by 6 weeks weeks before bloating out again at 8 weeks!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- loving the digital pt pic!!
Char- I was aching after EC, bloated, peed a lot... Wasn't nice . Are you buying a lot of new clothes ? I got some deals - new stuff on eBay as my work trousers are tight on me.


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- my test results showed 2-3 rather than 1-2... Not sure why! It can't be twins!


----------



## Char111

Glad I am not the only one with a bloated stomach... xx Minnie my nhs did a scan for my at 9 weeks as I lost the twins but if you call up and ask they may let you xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

*Char* - Im Ok thanks, Im stressing about the holiday as the weather forecast is saying thunder storms or cloudy at best. So i am asking every single person who walks through my door (at work)if they have been to Mexico this time of year.
How are you? Nice to hear your showing!!

With all these BFP'sgoing around im worried there wont be any left for me 

Congrats again Hoping.

Hope everyone else are ok

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* we haven't told my family yet, I will tell my family who knew about the IVF on tues when called the clinic it's killing me not saying anything though 
OMG yes I look so pregnant and I have too since EC it's sooooo annoying!! But now I've got my bfp I don't mind 

*minnie* what dpt were you when it showed 2-3? You probably had a lot of HCG in your system  1-2 matches my weeks so I'm not worried 
How many weeks are you now??

*hope* I felt exactly the same as you do and I never thought for a second that I would get my bfp!!! You will be fine lister are very good at what they do


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping... A massive congratulations!!! Woo hoo hunni xxx
How u feeling? Xxx

Hi Everyone!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies I'm going to book my early scan closer to home- what's the recommended week to book it for?

*stacey* I'm good thanks, still the same crampy and dizzy but that's it really... How are you


----------



## Char111

Hoping I got a scan at lister at 6weeks 4 days and that's what they like you to do to check everything is ok.
So I would see if you could get one at 6 and half weeks or 7 weeks. Xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hoping one to two is what mine said at your stage xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping I had a scan at 6 weeks 3 days xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- I'm 5 weeks today. The 2-3 showed on 8dp5dt and my hcg blood test was 1181 on 4weeks 3 days.
I hope it's normal and not a chemical for me


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* why would you think you're having a chemical with a lovely high beta and getting 2-3 on your digi Hun? If anything they're both really good signs 

*stacey* thanks I will book in for one around then thanks 

*kazza* phew  and you had multiples so I'm on track then  thanks Hun 

*char* 6.5/7 weeks is what I was thinking too thanks 

Has someone for a follicle scan today? Sorry minds like a sieve today


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping get used to your mind being like a sieve! I can't function most days


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey*   that made me laugh   hope you're okay?

Did anyone get their cyclogest off their doctor? I really don't want to travel 2 hours there and 2 hours back to get more....


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks Hoping  
Have you got a nice GP? xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* Glad you're doing good 
my surgery is rubbish, I never see the same gp, I don't even think I've met my actual gp  I'm going to call up and see if a doc will call me back so I know wether I have to go to lister tomorrow or not...


----------



## Char111

Minnie I have read a bit about chemical pregnancy and you hcg levels would be a lower. Also when Lister took my hcg levels the nurses said that some people just have higher hcg readings. That's why they couldn't tell me if I had twins as you can't go off hcg because its such a big range at the stage your at some people get higher readings some people get lower readings. I think you are fine hun. I was the same really worried about my high readings. But mine where higher than yours. xx I had 2 done at Lister as I wanted the results back the same day x


----------



## goingcrazy78

Hoping massive congratulations  hun lister does it again wooo wooo


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Thanks for the info hon, guess i'm just worrying!
Hoping- I got my cyclogest and clexane from the GP this time. My GP is a nice guy so he dispensed it but i have to keep asking every month as the nhs systems seem to not allow him to authorise more than 30 days worth of drugs


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

That's ladies 
Got my blood forms- I will get my beta done tomoz 

My doc prescribed all my progesterone until 12 weeks too 

He said I hopefully will get an early scan if the midwife has been in touch by then as she has to refer me, if not I really don't mind paying for one 

I can't reply individually as I'm on the go sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi ladies hope you all well  

First stimm scan tomorrow hope all going ok, first day have felt tired and bit grumpy


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* thank you Hunni, how are you

*wanna b mum* gl for tomorrow Hun 

*minnie* so lucky to get the cyclogest too my gp was very nice today  he's gave me 112 pessaries which is until 12 weeks 
How are you anyway Hun?


----------



## Bubbles12

Ladies,

does any of you know if electronic cigarettes Will affect my egg quality or treatment? 

I go on hols weds and dont want to be hanking for a cig the whole time im there so I thought I could have an electronic one...

I wont have anything if its harmful


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope I am not sure about electronic cigarettes maybe google it or ask the nurses but I can't see how it would.

I bet you can't wait now for your holiday all nice and hot get away from this horrible weather.

wanna b mum gl for the scan tomorrow

Hoping that is great news your gp gave you the pessaries  and when you are pregnant you get free NHS prescriptions you have to fill out a form and get a card but mine took a week to come back. did you doctor mention that to you? xxx How have you been feeling x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* I'm not sure sorry hun? I agree maybe ask? I'm not 100% sure but I think they contain a tiny bit of nicotine but I'm not sure- do you smoke already then?

*char* hey nope they didn't mention about the free prescriptions :shrug: I will ask the midwife when she calls me 
I'm feeling okay thanks, still crampy, but back to doing a lot of walking so hope everything will be ok with all this walking I do.... Just worry about everything but after my first beta hopefully I will relax a tiny weeny bit!!!
Things still don't feel real, like its hard to believe I am pregnant!!!

How are you feeling Hun


----------



## Char111

I'm good thank you hoping. I still can't believe I am pregnant. I did my Doppler and little babys heart is beating nice and high. It is hard to believe I  pregnant as you try for years to get pregnant naturally then when IVF works it doesn't feel real. Until the baby is born I will still be like I can't believe I am pregnant x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* crazy isn't it! I bet I will be the same if things go smoothly and I get that far!!! How lovely hearing your baby's heart beat  must be so reassuring


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping.

I quit smoking in January, I am not going to smoke on hols, just wanted something to relieve the cravings.

Char, very excited. Cant wait.

Sorry no personals, im on my phone at work.

Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* Worth asking the nurses then Hun  hopefully they are okay to have


----------



## Bubbles12

Na, i wont ask... i will just man up and go without.

Thanks anyway.

R U Feeling pregnant yet?

xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hoping congratulations and H&H 9 months hun...blow some dust my way x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hope* aw okay  Ummm not much just cramps and sometimes dizzy 

*bubba fairy* thank you, yes I'm sending tons of baby dust your way


----------



## Bubbles12

Puglover,

How are stims going?

Wanna b mum

Goof luck for 1st stims scan tomorrow.

I cant wait to start, although i dont know how i am meant to test, still cant look at a pregnancy test since my last loss  

xx


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- good luck tomorrow hon. Fingers cross all will be well xx

Hoping- that's really good , your GP is kind....I feel the same way, can't believe I'm pregnant. I really want to hear the heartbeat!!

Char-  that's amazing you get to reassure yourself with Doppler. Did not know you get free drugs with NHS when you're pregnant. They don't give out these details easily! 

Hope84- the electronic ciggies have nicotine, so I'd say it will effect your eggs hon x 

Afm, just waiting for next Thursday for my scan and ivig. My belly is bruised on the left from clexane injections. The right cannot be injected as its too sensitive.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

9dp5dt
OFFICIAL TESTING DAY :happydance: which makes me 4 weeks today  plus it's my ohs bday today 

I got 1-2 on a digi today and apparently that's right, when should it go to 2-3?

*hope* it's so hard doing a pregnant test after a loss  I'm sure lister will bring you good news though hun they seem to be good at what they do 
A matter of hours until your holiday 

*minnie* I bet you cannot wait for next Thursday to hear the heartbeat bless ya  how exciting  and so glad I saw a nice gp for once and thy actually helped me


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks ladies   I bit nervous now although dont know why I sure if not going well being my first scan they just up  or down my meds so sure b ok. 

Hope I feel same dont like pregnancy tests as never had a bfp so shall be a mess testing. The electronic *** should be fine as when I first phoned lister I had not long given up and asked bout how long had to be a non smoker for before could start and they said don't have to be we can only strongly recommend you don't smoke when pregnant.obviously don't smoke now!! But the electronic one should be fine as only contains a little nicotine which is what u addicted to its not harmful it's the tar and other stuff in **** that is. Hope this helps make your mind up. I recommend try go without but have a electronic one on standby for real struggle times as best to use that than caving in and having a real one   

Minnie sorry your injections causing probs. I feel for you still having do them   

Hoping love the pic   is it sinking in a bit now x 

Goingcrazy hope you ok Hun  

Bubba fairy,Stacey,puglover,,kazza and anyone else I missed hope you all well


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping      yay so pleased and the best present your oh could get   x


----------



## Char111

Hi wanna b mum gl for today.

Yeah Minnie when I saw my gp she gave me loads of forms and booklets and then gave me a form to fill in and said I will get free prescriptions I have a card that I will for 2 years I think or it might be 1 year but it came back really quickly once I filled the form out and I was only 4 and half weeks pregnant at the time.

Hi hoping how are you feeling? xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b mum* yes din worry Hun, 1st scan is mainly to see if you're on the right dose  yes sinking in a little just wish these cramps would go.... Yes oh is so chuffed bless him 

*char* I'm okay Hun how are you I will call lister probably at lunch time


----------



## staceyemma

Mornign ladies how is everyone hope we are all ok     

Hoping I had cramps up until 7.5/8 weeks was pretty scary they seem to have stopped now.
I STILL don't believe I am pregnant  

Hi Char, Minnie, Kazza,Wanna B, Goingcrazy,Puglover,Hope84


----------



## Kelbert

Hi all.... 
I hope you are all keeping well! 
Congrats hoping! 

Well it's 3 weeks today since I had my initial consultation, did you guys call them for blood results, or did you just wait for them to call? 

This 3 weeks feels like 3 years! 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Kelbert* - I emailed Ruth/Emma for an update once a week. I found that all the tests bar the genetic ones came back within a week. The genetic ones took nearly 4 weeks. So if it's three weeks today since your consultation I'd say it won't be much longer until you hear whether you've been officially accepted. It can't hurt to ask for an update. I always emailed instead of phoning though, as to me it felt less like I was hassling anyone!


----------



## Kelbert

Thanks pug lover.
I have now sent an email! It's driving me mad lol


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi Ladies 

Finally got a moment to catch up on a computer 

*Hoping* wow what a great gift for your OH..I'm pleased for the both of you, Lister is on fire at the moment.
*Minnie* Ouch! not looking forward to the injections  I used to alternate the sides...but I'm lucky I've excess skin from DS 9 years ago, lots to pinch. 
*Hope* I still use the zero nicotine e-cigs and my doctor said they won't effect my eggs. Enjoy your holiday 
*Kelbert* For my curiosity how did they say they would contact you? Did you pay for your partner to have his done at Lister or go to GP? What results if any did they give to you on the day?

Hope everyone is well...I have nothing to report until I start but I love reading your stories.


----------



## bubba-fairy

Quick Question: Just looking back on old tests taken at Homerton and just wondered if my AHM was 29.8 what is that in Lister Clinic terms of measurement? Is that within the AMH >7pmol/l guideline?


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi bubba.

Yes, your AMH is fine. I think they accept as little as 5 or 7.

thanks Ladies for info on ecig. Going to pop to Tesco and see if they do the non-nico ones like bubba recommended. If I cant get them then I will go without.

Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - as Hope84 has said, your AMH is fine. In fact, it's on the high side so you're likely to respond really well. But they will probably start you on a lowish dose because of this, so you may find you're stimming for longer (although this may not be the case as you've already done a cycle and had a proven response to the drugs). My AMH is 35.5 and I've been stimming for 11 days so far, with no end in sight! In terms of how they contact you, because I emailed once a week following my consultation they always just replied to my emails. That said, I did receive an actual phone call to tell me I'd been matched. I don't think I was actually given any results at the consultation. I'd already phoned up to find out my AMH because I was nosey! The only other tests I'd had prior to the consultation were CD2-5 bloods and I didn't really care about those as I've had them so many times before! Obviously they talk to you while they're doing your scan and discuss what they can see.


----------



## bubba-fairy

*puglover* thanks for the reply. It's strange that you say my AMH is high because they told me my ovarian reserve is slightly low at the time. To be honest I have little faith in that hospital so maybe it's low for their IVF expectancy. I think I will do what you did and email them for my bloods when I do them.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Bubba fairy give them a email won't do any harm  

Well scan went ok I got about 16 follicles one side and 14 the other but they all still under 10mm she said not to worry they sometimes slow to kick start. I stay on same dose and go back fri for next scan. They did find something bit abnormal on scan but they not sure what it is said it either a stray far to big follicle or a small cyst but apparently doc not concerned about it and it may be gone by next scan I hope so as was not there before.


----------



## Journey99

Bubba-fairy - Your AMH is quite high. Mine was 4 and I was told that was the lowest they would accept (although I'm sure someone on here was lower and was accepted). Higher AMH means a lower dose of stimming drugs most likely. Lister is a fab clinic with amazing results!!


----------



## carrie lou

Bubba-fairy, the Lister accepted me as egg sharer and I have an AMH of 7.7. The consultant said anything over 5 is OK. So I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - 29.8 is definitely on the high side. There is a really useful graph online that shows average AMH by age. For a 27 year old like you the average AMH is 20. It can be found here: http://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/information-for-GPS/AMH-explained.aspx. If you happen to do some Googling be a bit careful with units. I think there is another scale for AMH that is used in America and some other countries (but I might be getting confused with some other hormone measurement!). If you're interested, this is how AMH levels break down (although it's worth noting that Lister has helped people with extremely low AMH levels conceive - that place is amazing!):

0-2.2 = very low
2.2-15.7 = low
15-28 = satisfactory
28-48 = optimum


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* after your first scan did you find that you relaxed a little I'm praying everything will be okay 

*bubba* thank you, lister is for sure on fire a the moment  your AMH is fab mines the same as puglover's- 35.5 yours is great just means a lower dose of drugs like the ladies said 

*wanna b mum* fab follicle count  I'm sure that you will get loads of big follicles soon 

*puglover* how's things going Hun


----------



## Bubbles12

Wanna b - good fol count... Lots of eggies for you.

Puglover - my AMH was 57.5 in 2011 and has now dropped to 32.8. I only stimmed for 8 days on both cycles but that was a different clinic. So presumbly, I will be like you and stimming for a good week or two.

Hi to Minnie, hoping,char,Stacey,happy,Sarah, oh God, I have forgot and on my phone but hey to everyone ive missed.

AFM - All packed and ready to go, just done me nails and catching up on corrie.
I wish everyone well on scans, stims, EC and ET and pos BFP's.... 
Chat when I get back.

Chao you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hope have a lovely holiday  just think when you back all be go for you


----------



## Kelbert

Bubba fairy  .... I emailed them today, they just said they will be in touch when the results are in. Don't know how, but when I had my amh test they called me. (Because it was low) the only results I got on the day, was the follicle count .... Then it's just waiting !


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - I'm making slow progress. They've upped my dose a couple of times and I'm now on 225iu every day. I've got another scan tomorrow morning. I'm keeping everything crossed for some decent activity but I'm starting to worry that it's going to be cancelled. It seems to be going so slowly! I will update tomorrow. Remind me - how many days did you inject for? (I know you had to coast for a week afterwards.)

*Hope84* - have a brilliant holiday!


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- good news on the follies!! When is EC likely to be?

Puglover- how are you? When will you be having yr EC?

Journey- your babies are adorable. Hope you're doing well

Hoping-glad the GP is helpful, have you got a scan booked? 

Hope84- have a fab holiday hon x

Char- hope you're well hon 


Hi to everyone else I missed x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* I cannot remember? I think around 11 days? I'm not 100% sure though sorry, when did they up the dose daily to 225iu? That's when I had loads of sudden growth.... Everything crossed for your scan tomorrow... 
Don't worry Hun they won't cancel they will increase your dose again if needs be, I remember they told me that you can stim for while before they cancel as I had the same worries 
Remember slow and steady is good as you not want to over respond like me it was horrible 

*minnie* not yet Hunni, I have to wait and see if my midwife calls with my referral apparently, but if they don't call in a week I will book one  not much longer for yours now 

*hope* enjoy your holiday Hun


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie did say before that it be about 29/5 but after today not sure maybe few days later as they need to grow so all depends. So hope they have a growth spurt by next scan fri   how are u getting on when is your scan booked for??


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- that's next week! Not long, I'm sure it will be fine.. They will manipulate your doses. I was on 375 last few days of Stimms. I've booked for 30th as I have ivig after the scan if all is ok


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - they upped the dose to 225iu daily on Monday. From Friday I was alternating between 225iu and 150iu, and before that I was on 150iu per day. As you know, they started me on an alternating dose of 150iu and 75iu. So they've increased it very slowly and cautiously. They keep assuring me that this is a typical picture for someone with a reserve as big as mine/so many follicles; I need to have faith in them! I've been feeling quite uncomfortable since yesterday and am pretty crampy tonight so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

*Minnie* - I still don't know when EC will be. I've just done my 12th injection and I'm guessing there will be a few more to come still. Hopefully I'll know more tomorrow. I'm trying so hard to keep positive! They have told me that as long as there is continued progress, in theory there is no limit to how many days you can stim for, so we'll see I guess...

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie your scan not long away that's great I really hope all is well for you   yes I hope if EC is late it's only by few days but will see how scans go. They didn't up my dose today so assume they not to concerned but see what fri brings may up it then if not much growth.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* exactly like me  you will do fine Hun I'm sure you will have lovely growth now  I have everything crossed for you  can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## bubba-fairy

*wanna* wow! the amount follies you've got compared to mine is amazing...your going to have loads of eggies yay!
*Journey* I can't wait to start at Lister, sounds pretty bloody amazing so far from this post...how's it going?
*carrie* thank you hun. feeling positive now..how you doing?
*puglover* I see from your graph how I could have been on the low side for my age..I must have been 25 when they took my AMH and after a IVF cycle it must be alot lower now...will be interesting to find out. I thought there may be another chart that they convert into the single figures, I'm sure (hope) I won't be there yet....how are you finding your injections? 
*Hope* Your AMH must be amazing!!!
*Kelbert*I hope you get your results soon 
*Minnie*Good Luck with your scan!!

Thanks for all your input ladies...your amazing!! 

Hope everyone else I've missed is doing well


----------



## Wanna b mum

Bubba fairy I so hope I do get lots eggs   just need the little blighters to grow. I'm sure lister will get you lots of eggs hopefully not much longer for you to wait  

Puglover lots of luck for today can't wait for your update later  

Hoping,Minnie,char,kazza,carrie,Stacey,kelbert and anyone else I missed hope all well have good day


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi girls, 

How ya feeling hoping??

Minnie, you feeling good?? Whens the scan again?? 

Hope, enjoy your hols, im very jealous!!  

Puglover, awwww im sure you'll be fine, are you using a hot water bottle??

Bubba, yeah your AMH seems fine, I got accepted and I think mine was 6?? I had 16 eggies  

Hi to everyone else!

I'm feeling depressed  

Should have been my scan day today and just cant stop thinking about my little blob  

I keep heavy spotting if that makes sense lol. I'm worried this will affect my FET next cycle. I had my thyroid retested Monday, got to wait a whole week for the results, I need to get on the meds if I need them before the transfer!! I knew I should have just paid for it to be done at the Lister, stupid, stupid me!!!

Sorry girls just need to rant, poor hubby has been getting it in the neck.......oops!!


----------



## staceyemma

Tasha big hugs darling   what a difficult day for you   xxxxxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - yep, I'm using a hot water bottle for an hour every evening and I'm eating a stupid amount of protein. I'm basically ignoring all the other food groups! So sorry you're feeling down lovey. I completely understand. Sending bug hugs 

*bubba-fairy* - I'm finding the injections OK. Some nights it hurts and others it's fine. I'm starting to get quite bruised now though, and my stomach is covered in little red marks!

*Wannabmum* - thanks. I've emailed you.

AFM, today's scan was far more positive. Out of my 40 or so follicles (about 20 on each ovary) there are now about 9 that are around the 12-14mm mark and there are lots more just behind them (just below 10mm). There is one that is already at 17mm so the nurses think it probably won't make it (it'll be too mature by the time the others are ready). But never mind! The nurse who scanned me today said that they should be able to collect somewhere between 20 and 25 eggs. I hope and pray that's the case. I don't want to get too hung up on numbers - I know it's quality, not quantity. But I want to be able to give my recipient a decent number and still have a good number for myself. I would be over the moon if I got to keep 10. Let's hope they haven't spoken too soon.

Still don't know when EC is going to be but I've got another scan on Friday morning and hopefully they'll be able to give me a rough idea then. I really hope so, as the not knowing is driving me crazy!


----------



## happycoach

Sorry for no personals lots to catch up on so big hi to everyone xx so I'm 6weeks today the hospital will scan me at 8 weeks NHS - so decided to pay for one locally as I just can't wait so got scan on sat afternoon just in a complete panick now after having a not viable pregnancy the first time and virtually no signs of pregnancy apart from the test !!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Happycoach good luck for sat   but try not worry you still testing positive and no bleed can only be good thing  

Tasha so sorry Hun must be hard lots big   

Puglover got email so pleased


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- hon you're fet will come in no time.All will be well and pray you get your BFP.
There is always up and down days hon . Xx
Scan on the 30 th - rather nervous !!

Pug lover- that's good news hon!! Follies are getting bigger

Wannabmum- hope you're well today

Happycoach- all the best for your scan. Bet you can t wait

Stacey, char, hoping& anyone I left- hi and hope you're all well


----------



## goingcrazy78

tasha   i know how difficult it is right now today its been 3 weeks since i had to go in hospital for them to remove our baby from me i was supposse to ring the hospital today to get results of a test theyve done on the feotus but cant bring myself do it , chin up hun things will settle for you and youll be doing fet before you know it best of luck  

hi everyone hope you are all well


----------



## Puglover1980

TMI question ladies, and apologies for lowering the tone when people are feeling sad, but I was wondering how you all dealt with ensuring you had optimum sperm given you don't know until the last minute when you will be having EC. Or do they give you a bit of advance warning? I know it's best for the man to abstain for 3 days to get the best possible sample. So I've been wondering when my husband should (excuse my bluntness) ejaculate. We haven't exactly been feeling very amorous over the last couple of weeks due to the stress of all this so I know what's currently there is a bit old! (Plus we've been together for 11 years, so we hardly have sex any more anyway!) I'm sure I'm overthinking, but I want to make sure we have the best possible chance. This is the part that no-one tells you about! Suggestions gratefully received


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover they told me they will tell you when think its when you know EC day so don't worry x


----------



## bubba-fairy

*tasha* I hope your feeling better today  it's so hard isn't it.
*puglover* you crack me up  my last Ivf they gave me a few days advance warning I'm pretty sure they'll do the same at Lister. Time to get it orrrn tonight


----------



## Tasha1979

Goingcrazy, that must be so hard


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Sorry for the lack if personals

*puglover* you're doing great now  about sperm- maybe even give him a hand job  lister will tell you when they book you in for EC to make sure he ejaculates the day they book you in 

*minnie* one week until your scan  how are you feeling?

*char* I hope you are well?

*happycoach* gl or you scan  I'm booking privately soon also as the NHS seem useless!

*goingcrazy* I really feel for you Hun   

Hi to everyone I missed


----------



## Tasha1979

Puglover hehehehe I made sure hubby had been taking plenty of zinc and vitamin C and I think it was 3 days but yeah they tell you when best to errrrrrmmmm 'replenish' the stock lol.

Bubba, yeah im a lot better today thankyou


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks everyone. Glad I could bring some humour! I spent ages trying to think of a polite euphemism for 'ejaculate' but sometimes it's necessary to be blunt! Good to hear that the day they book you for EC is fine in terms of timing. *Hoping2eggshare* - do people still give handjobs??!!! That said, sex is definitely off the table. I already feel quite uncomfortable and bloated. So it would appear my options are reduced to a list of two anyway, if I am going to be involved!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* haha I'm not sure but might help your oh feel you're more involved? Either way he can do it or you can 
How are you feeling


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - I'm feeling OK. I'm assuming I'm still a way off from EC, which is frustrating but I should be grateful to have even got this far I guess. I don't want to sound like I'm complaining. I just don't want to do any more injections! (Well, except the trigger shot of course.)


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping have you had your hcg blood test done? how have you been feeling?

Minnie how are you?

Sorry for the lake of personals got to catch up on all the posts. 

Afm 13 weeks in a few days. I have 3 weeks to wait till my next scan to find out the sex wish it would hurry up x

Hope everyone else is well I will ctach up on personals x


----------



## staceyemma

hi Ladies had a scan today (9w3d)

Little baba was moving and wriggling around and measuring 10 weeks so looking good!
Was so nervous!

xx
hope everyone is ok  

Char you are exactly 3 weeks ahead of me x


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey wow congrats hun that's fantastic news. Is your next scan at 12 weeks? yes 3 weeks behind you not a lot at all. Its nice when you see the baby kicking and moving. My baby is always moving and kicking on the scan. can't wait to fill him or her kick. 
Its gone quick you being 9 weeks 3 days already wow. So happy for you x


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- that is great hon...not long till your 12 weeks 

Char- You've passed the critical period!! yay!! I'm 5 weeks and 4 days.. Not sure what to expect. Im a bit nervous and have a week more to wait for the scan. I really hope everything is fine. I get cramps off and on but it has reduced. Fine a bit uncomfortable at night. Was it the same with you?

Puglover- I can imagine you really can't wait for EC already..

Hoping- How are you feeling hon? 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Char111

HI Minnie I remember having a sharp pain on the right side and it was like a stitch. I had these cramps for a few weeks up to 8 weeks if I remember right. Its normal. Have no cramps now. 

Not to long to wait till your scan. I think also the cramps are from implantation and the everything expanding. 
How have you been felling apart from the cramps? x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi Ladies,

Just arrived back from my first scan and AMH blood test. Had trouble finding my right ovary because my bowls were full but luckily she found it in the end because the only option would have been to go to the toilet and I'm not sure i could have pooped on demand. 
I found Lister very pleasant, getting excited now...lets hope everything comes back in order. 

Hope you are well today girlies


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- Not much cramps now but feeling uncomfortable every now and then.. It's not that bad as last week. Hope it's still ok.  Is your bump visible yet?? How are you feeling? They say once you're  in your second trimester, things become much better and more easy going


----------



## Char111

Hi Bubba glad your scan went well and you like Lister.

Hi Minnie yeah I am showing I think I am more bloated. I have been bloated since EC. I can't fit into any of my clothes. I have stopped excising and just doing swimming now but I have also put on weight not a lot but, I am not to worried just happy to be pregnant. 

Glad your cramps are a bit better now. Do you know when you will get another scan done after your 6 week scan? x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I bet clothes don't fit already. You're going to keep getting bigger hon!! Yes it's ok as you're  pregnant. I'm thinking of a 8 week and then 10week again right before another ivig infusion and then I guess the standard 12 weeks. The NHS are ok to give me a 10week scan, I'm just waiting for a date. That will just save me money as we still have 2 more ivig's to pay for ;( Is yr 16 week scan private or NHS? It's going to be so exciting, you can shop for the baby...

Bubba-Fairy- All the best. Hope you have good Amh levels


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie the 16 week scan will be private as my next nhs scan is 21 weeks. I can't wait till to then. And I said from the beginning I will have a scan at 16 weeks to find the sex out. My mum is going to come with us. She thinks I have a girl I feel I have a boy but I will be so happy with whatever sex I have. xx Its just a little bet we have going on lol x yes 8 weeks and 10 weeks is what I did also. That's great you have a scan at 10 weeks on the NHS. I also got one at 10 weeks on the nHS. x You will really see the baby change and grow as you go for the scans x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Where are you ladies doing your private scans? Do Lister do any for you for free? I know I'm getting a bit ahead of myself.
Did any of you choose to do your partners tests at Lister? Does going to your GP delay proceedings?


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- It's so hard to tell isn't it. My collegue thought she was going to have a girl but scan showed a boy!  Yes, I'm looking forward too..
Aww, nice of your mum to come


----------



## Char111

Hi Bubba I have my private scans done at Kingston (hamtonwick) At my ultra baby they do have a few other clinics around London and in kent. Not sure where you live. But if you Google private scans you should find some. 
Lister charge £165 so expensive. I did all my tests and my husbands tests at Lister so they would come back quicker. NHS takes forever.
x


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - my husband went to his GP to request the blood tests. We didn't think for one second they would agree to do them (apparently they're not obliged to) but his GP said she was happy to request them. To my surprise they came back really quickly (within one week) so we were able to take them to our consultation (I'd called Ruth beforehand to get the exact details of the tests they needed, although I think it's on the website too). Unfortunately the GP incorrectly requested one of them, so we paid to have that done to save time (it cost £50 as it was only one test). Had the NHS ones not come back in time I was fully prepared to pay for them all at Lister. Much more straightforward that way. I was willing to do anything to speed up the process!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hope everyone well sorry no personals just a update,

Scan not gone well seems very doubtful  I am going to make it to EC am feeling totally devastated for me and my poor recipient   the cyst/ stray follicle they was not sure about on tues is def a stray follicle that is now 23mm and all others still under 10 if the big one gets to 30mm before the others get big enough for EC then it will burst ruining everything. Doc said he does not want to give up just yet so if blood comes back ok by 5 he wants to up my dose to 225 in one big last ditch attempt to get the other to grow booked in for scan mon which is more than likely going to be the end I swear only giving this last chance as felt sorry for me as I got so upset


----------



## bubba-fairy

*wanna b mum* That sounds awful  I'm so sorry this has happened to you. Did he say there was anyway to prevent this happening again? I hope this last attempt works...c'mon eggies!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - I'm so sorry. I will reply to your email properly later. x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Bubba-fairy they said it just one those things nothing I done just happens sometimes does not mean will happen again just my typical bad luck   said I got good reserve and if this cycle has to cancel he will not be giving up will go again on another but there is chance if this one cancels that my recipient may no longer want me   I have now got a long weekend feeling rubbish praying for miracle for mon scan feeling very low right now. That teach me I been so relaxed so far thinking positive that did me no good now I worried sick .lol


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh wanna b mum how upsetting. Got my fingers crossed all comes well in the end


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks tasha,puglover I hope so but not looking good.

Can anyone help me it'd 5pm and I had no phone call do they sometimes call after 5  as I very worried as doc really wanted up my dose if my levels came back ok they even give me more menopur to make sure I had enough so now  worried my levels to high   assume I still only do 150iu if I don't hear from them??


----------



## Wanna b mum

Well just had call I to stay on 150iu am really not happy does not sound good I asked if it is because my levels gone to high she said no they have gone up but not to high doc just decided I should stay as I am which is worrying as seemed keen for me to up it earlier. I really don't hold much faith for Monday   my poor recipient to


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- don't give up yet hon. The follicles grow 1mm everyday. You still have 3 days. So fingers cross it will be fine for Monday and you will have enough eggs to share too.Try not to stress, I know it's hard xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie all the others still all 6,7,8's so not going to be much past 10 by mon then so def not looking good as the stray one 23mm so really hard be positive but thanks


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi ladies, quick update from me. Had another scan today (they'll be charging me rent soon) and I have about 8 follicles on each ovary that are between 12mm and 16mm. There's one big follicle that is now at 21mm - they've said this one will probably be overcooked by the time of EC! There are still lots of other ones that are just below 10mm, some of which should catch up in the interim. My lining is looking great apparently, so that's good news too. I'm back tomorrow for another scan and blood test, just to keep an eye on my E2 levels so they can lower my dose a bit over the weekend if necessary (it's currently around 6000, which they've said is totally fine). Then another scan on Monday and with any luck EC will be on Wednesday (they've put me on the list for Wednesday but will book me in officially on Monday assuming all is still on course  ).

Obviously still a number of hurdles to overcome but I'm feeling cautiously optimistic. xx


----------



## happycoach

Hi just a update got my scan later this afternoon I'm 6 weeks 3days did everyone else hear a heartbeat the clinic said I might not !? Mix posted on the Internet help !!


----------



## Char111

Hi happy coach gl for today. I saw a flicker with my scan and it showed I was having twins at this scan. Its hard to see the HB but the lady that will do your scan will show you the flicker. I think its also normal not to see any HB at this stage. But I am sure your little baby will be fine. xx


----------



## happycoach

Thanks char just got myself in a state my bf has had to wake me up last 3 nights been sobbing in my sleep and talking just want everything to be ok after not having a viable pregnancy first time round , hope your well !


----------



## Char111

Happy coach I was shaking at my first scan at Lister my legs were the worse just couldn't stop them shaking and its normal to be so sacred as all us ladies on here have to go through so much to get pregnant, that when we finally do we just want everything to be OK. 
Did you do any HCG blood tests ? Have you also done any more pregnancy tests?
I was terrible I did loads of tests leading up to my scan. I look forward to hearing your good news and then you can have a lovely weekend xx
What time is your scan? x


----------



## happycoach

Thank you no blood test have been still pregnancy testing and the line comes straight up so hoping its a good sign I've asked my mum to come with us don't think my bf I'd too happy wants it to be the two of us but I'm being selfish and want her there just in case , scan at 2pm xx


----------



## Char111

GL for it if you have a strong line everything is fine hunni.. That was the same for me. I will look forward to your update late xxx stay positive x


----------



## happycoach

Thank you ill let u know later x


----------



## Minnie2

Happy coach- good luck for later hon! Hope it all goes well for you x
Will you be doing it at lister? 
Char- hope you're well too xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

*Happy coach* all the best for your scan 
*Pug lover* woo woo EC on Wednesday! finally! 

Have any of you ladies had OHSS at Lister? I had it before and it was the most excruciating pain, I even said to OH I'm never doing IVF again whilst I was suffering.
Lister seem to use quite high doses, so I was wondering if you guys had OHSS after EC?


----------



## happycoach

Hi no lister was too expensive and too far away having it local x


----------



## happycoach

Hi Hun yes I had slight ohss and never had it first two times round


----------



## carrie lou

Hi Hun, with my DS I had a scan at 6w5d and the heartbeat was very clear. I'd say at 6w3 you have a good chance of seeing it, but if not - don't panic, it is still early days and I'm sure everything is fine in there.   Good luck


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - Stacey did and she ended up in hospital. If you scroll back few a bunch of pages you'll be able to find her posts about it. But I wouldn't say Lister uses unnecessarily high doses. They select the dose that is right for you. Look at me - they've been majorly cautious with me in an attempt to avoid OHSS. Clearly I don't know yet if it's going to work - time will tell. But it's always a risk with IVF irrespective of the dose. I read somewhere that something like 20% of women having IVF will experience it, although it's usually the mild forms. Frankly that's the least of my worries, but I know there are tablets they can give you to reduce your chances of getting it if it looks like you're at risk. Sorry you suffered so much last time. Hopefully this time will be different. x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Happy coach good luck for your scan today  

Hope everyone else well.


----------



## happycoach

Hi all gone wish scan could see tiny heartbeat sooooooo happy !!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww Happycoach sooooooooo pleased!!!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

That's great news happy coach


----------



## Char111

Hi happy coach great news now you can enjoy your weekend knowing your little baby is just fine. 
So happy for you? 

Tasha when is your fet? 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi all, had another scan this morning and I've been booked in for EC on Tuesday. I'm really excited but terrified too!


----------



## Tasha1979

Char I don't know yet. When my next period starts. I'm doing my bbt and haven't ovulated yet, boohoo!! So a nice delay for me, usually I ovulate around cd10 I'm now on day 15 I think. Typically it's delayed when I'm desperate  

Omg puglover bet your well excited!!! Eeek fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover great news I have just emailed u back x 

Tasha I hope your period arrives for you soon


----------



## Minnie2

Happy coach- fab news!!! I have mine on Thursday and I'm so nervous!

Pug lover- good news!! You will be pupo by end of next week hon

Wannabmum- how are you hon?

Hoping,Stacey, char anyone I missed - hope you're all well and having a good weekend


----------



## bubba-fairy

*Happy coach* good news babe!!
*Pug lover* wow! that's brilliant you'll be on the TWW in no time. I'll check out Stacey's story, I hope you don't get OHSS it hurts like hell but your rite, least of your worries. Rest up for Monday. Do they do EC under general or local anaesthetic at Lister?


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie I ok still feeling low just want mon to hurry up find out if I had a miracle or the end and what next. Just feel so sad for recipient wish I could of at least got her 6 or 7 good eggs out would made me feel a little better 

Wish you lots of luck for Thursday   x


----------



## Puglover1980

Parking at the Lister, ladies. I know it's been answered on this thread loads of times but I can't find any of the pages. I recall people mentioning Battersea Park. What time does it open, how much is it, can you pay by card or does it have to be cash? Any other tips for driving in would also be most appreciated. I've only ever got the tube before. We have to get there at 7am on egg collection day and I want to make sure we know exactly what we're doing with the car.

Thanks.


----------



## happycoach

Hi Minnie good luck I know how you feel but as the ladies on here told me stay positive and I'm sure everything will be fine xxx hope everyone else is well


----------



## Dudders

Just passing through and wanted to answer Puglover on parking.  The car park is just across Chelsea bridge, through one set of traffic lights immediately opposite one of the Battersea Park entrances.  Then it's left at the second set of lights slightly further up.  The sign is teeeeeeny tiny!  As you turn in there's a hotel straight in front and the car park is under the building on the left.  There's painting works going on at the minute but there's still plenty of spaces - best to park in the red section as lots of the other spaces are reserved but only marked in small writing!  It's not stupid expensive either - cost about 10 quid when we were in for ec.  I think it's probably 24 hour but was certainly open when we arrived at half six.  I'm not 100% but think it took cards but certainly takes notes as well as coins.

Have you planned your route out?  Just to warn that some roads get closed overnight for residents.  Any other questions, just shout


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- hoping everything goes well for you on Monday hon! 1 more day. Keep positive . Did you already trigger?

Happycoach- thanks! I'm trying to stay positive !!

Puglover-it's £2 an hr with with a max of 4 hrs to £8 after that its a flat £20 if you go above. The car park closes at ard 10 but not sure what time it opens. You can use coins or pay by phone, the automated system. If your Ec is on Saturday, Sunday or bank holiday I don't think there is a big issue to park in the staff car park as there are limited stuff.I did it on my Ec which was an early sat morning. The guard was fine with it.


----------



## bubba-fairy

I was just going through my last post's with my OH and read out my AMH and said,do you remember what that means and he said  'Anti Mother Hormone'....just tickled me. Then after reading all of the abbreviations he said tell all your mates H, to the E to the double L chigga chigga O....I won't let him read this post any longer


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi Minnie no trigger for me just scan tomorrow to see if little one growing and giant one slowing need a miracle don't look like I make it to EC my poor recipient   

Puglover parking just over bridge first right it 2 quid a hour and will be open can pay cash or card by phone x


----------



## Dudders

I think we might be talking about different car parks  

Was definitely only about 10 quid and we were there from half past six until about 3pm.  The first right is in to Battersea Park and currently cordoned off so can't turn right in to it.  May be gone in the next few days when Chelsea flower show has ended.  Good luck!


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Dudders*, *Minnie* and *Wanna b mum* - I will give my husband all the details and let him decide. £10 sounds better than £20, obviously! In terms of planning the route, we live in London and he is used to driving round central London (I refuse to drive much further than Camden usually!) so we should be fine. But I'll make sure he's got it all planned in advance. Hopefully won't take us too long at that time of the day. If I'm lucky enough to get enough eggs and have some fertilise, and they make it to day 5 (so many hurdles still!), that would make ET on Sunday, which would be nice and easy from a parking perspective! xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Just did my trigger shot. Really looking forward to a no-spray and no-needle day tomorrow (except for an evening session of acupuncture). Really hope everything keeps doing what it's meant to.

Hope you're all having lovely bank holiday weekends.

*Wanna b mum* - lots of luck for your scan tomorrow. Really hope those smaller follicles have progressed and the bigger one has stayed put.


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww good luck puglover I'm sure everything will go fantastically!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry I've not really been on...

*puglover* gl for tomorrow I'm sure you will do great 

*wanna b mum* hope your scan wet okay??!

*char, minnie, kazza, tasha, goingcrazy hope you're all well And hi to anyone I missed *


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi hoping,puglover scan not gone great   only a 2 have got to 15 and 16 the Huge one is now at 33mm but doc said to ignore that one but all my other still 8,9,10's and 11 doc thinks its likely wed wen next scan is we shall have to cancel but have gone down to 1 spray 3x a day and menopur up to 225 for next two nights in hope that all them small ones have a big growth spurt but not looking positive for me this time round   can only pray have complete turn around wed  

Hope tou all well. X


----------



## sugarsweet

Good luck puglover x hopeing2eggshare congrates again and every one else I have missed hope your all well 

AFM been watching but nothing to really up date they have found me a lady but she seems to be slow on replying to a yes or no if she want's to go a head so for me it's all in her hands due to me having sickle cell it has delayed things so hoping this lady go's a head so I can get started x


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover wishing you all the luck in the world   xxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks so much everyone. I'm so nervous!


----------



## goingcrazy78

puglover best of luck today    

minnie is it your scan today if so best of luck   

hoping hope your feeling well will you have a scan soon  

char , stacey, kazzab hope those bumps are growing well  

hi to everyone else ive not read through yet to catch up so i hope you are all well and things are going smooth  

afm still just taking time out and looking into what next


----------



## staceyemma

morning going crazy   lovely to hear from you xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie How was your weekend?
Is your scan Thursday? Are you excited?

Staceyemma how are you? When is your next scan?

wanna b mum I really hope that the smaller follicles start to grow for you hun. Get a hot water bottle on your stomach and put your legs up high and that may help a bit xxx

Puglover gl for today xx

Tasha has that AF showed up yet?

Goingcrazy how are you? hope you had a good bank holiday and weekend x

Hoping when is your scan hun? 
Kazzab how are you ? x
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## staceyemma

hi Char   

My next scan is 12/13 weeks just waiting for date in the post  
when is your next scan? 

wannabmum I agree with Char use a hot water bottle follies like warmth   things can change quickly
xxx

hi hoping hope everything is ok  


Hi to Minnie, Kazza, Puglover, sugarsweet


----------



## Char111

Hi Staceyemma not to long till your next scan. I have a midwife appointment today at 2pm and my next scan is 16 weeks so 3 weeks to wait. And that scan is to find the sex out.

Have you had any sickness ?

Glad that you are doing well though. Love the profile picture   x


----------



## staceyemma

No sickness yet no   I feel nauseous but not actually been sick!

I am however eating like a dinosaur   need to slow down a bit but I just dream about food all day long!

hope your midwife appointment goes well  

Ooh do you have a gut feeling what sex baby might be?
I'm convinced I'm having a boy  

My friend edited the scan picture   and it made me laugh so I look at it when I start to feel anxious or worried.Still a long way to go but praying my little one stays safe


----------



## Char111

I had no real sickness just felt sick no and again. 

Yeah I have a feeling I have a boy, my mum thinks that its a girl but I think when you have been through IVF you just hope for any sex. I know that's the way I feel. I would be so happy with a boy or a girl as long as little baby is healthy.

I am positive your baby is fine and I know once you reach the 10 week mark you risk is so low. I still worry so much and every scan I have I get so worried. 

Hopefully the next few weeks will go quick for us both before our next scans xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* can't wait to hear how you got on today 

*sugarsweet* thank you, I hope that this ladies decides to go with you 

*wanna b mum* fx'd that your follicles have a growth spurt 

*char* going to book a private scan this week for 6w3d, at the moment I'm 5 weeks pregnant... How's things going with you

*goingcrazy* so good to hear from you  hope you've been keeping ok? 

*stacey* I'm good thanks  how have you been

*afm* I've had two betas 9dp5dt- 223 then 12dp5dt- 715... The doc is happy as they more than doubled so he said this is a good sign, so fx'd!!!


----------



## staceyemma

I understand whta u mean wish I could fast forward a bit  

I'll be happy with a boy or girl my sister has 4 boys so would be nice to have girl but if not he'll have lots of boy cousins to play with  

Crazy woman I am calling baby he already    

Hoping thats great news darling!!!   so happy for you


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi stacey & char & hoping, glad to hear your all doing well time is going so quick wont be long before your babies are here   im well thank you ladies well still no af and my boobs kill plus im so sick in the morning again  but ive been told it can take weeks for pregnancy symptoms to disapear just wish they were gone now and body got back to normal its been 4 weeks tomoz so hopefully not much longer , had lovely busy bank holiday weekend with family and im back to my job now still need to call the maternity unit for the results of the test they did on the remains just to make sure it was a straight forward miscarriage tbh i cant be bothered to ring im just about getting on with things and want to focus on the future . hope you both had a fab weekend and enjoyed a bit of the sun i got sunburn on just one side   ive a busy few weeks ahead with work but once its settled down im going to book a phone consultation with lister as i never booked my free follow up (too much was going on ) see what they suggest but i think ill have the nk cell test and go from there , look after yourselves ladies


----------



## staceyemma

Goingcrazy its cruel that you have symptoms still  

Good for you on still looking to the future what a brave woman   you have some good blasties frozen?

You do whatever you need to we are all here for you whatever u do   xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi stacey we have 6 blastys frozen im not sure of there exact grades but i think they were all quite good i dont think they were hatching but they had expanded i have emailed the lab to ask exact grades but ive not heard back so i will probebly try send another email and if they dont reply ill ring them im also going to ask lister to give me intrillipids and blood thinner ontop of the gestone steriods and asprin i was on this time if they say no i will have my fet with them but go else where for my intrillipids so they may aswell just give them me   ill pobebly wait still untill next year sometime before we try again give my body a decent break from treatment , loving your scan pic made me giggle   x


----------



## staceyemma

Mine was a 4bb expanded blast   

Yes have a break to rest and recover take time for you for the remainder of this year  xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- good luck for today hon. Hope everything went well

Wannabmum-Have you a scan today?

Char- How are you feeling? When is your 16th week? bet you can't wait!! I can't wait for yr news.

Hoping- 5 weeks today! Yipee..So you have a scan privately then? NHS wont do it?

Goingcrazy- How are you hon?It will be good to have your AF all normal again and you can boost your body up for next year. Glad you get a free consultation too. 

Stacey- Your pic is funny..lol ..how are you feeling, are you 10 weeks now?

Hi to everyone else i missed 

AFM, not much updates..my 6w 4 day scan is on Thursday with Lister and if all is well then ivig again..Not looking forward to it but i need it!! Been feeling very very tired the last 3 days..I'm having nausea..feel like throwing up but there is nothing..and constantly peeing..


----------



## staceyemma

Minnie sounds likk exactly how I felt at your stage   
the tiredness is full on hey?!  
I'm all good thanks   xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- good luck for today hon. Hope everything went well

Wannabmum-Have you a scan today?

Char- How are you feeling? When is your 16th week? bet you can't wait!! I can't wait for yr news.

Hoping- 5 weeks today! Yipee..So you have a scan privately then? NHS wont do it?

Goingcrazy- How are you hon?It will be good to have your AF all normal again and you can boost your body up for next year. Glad you get a free consultation too. 

Stacey- Your pic is funny..lol ..how are you feeling, are you 10 weeks now?

Hi to everyone else i missed 

AFM, not much updates..my 6w 4 day scan is on Thursday with Lister and if all is well then ivig again..Not looking forward to it but i need it!! Been feeling very very tired the last 3 days..I'm having nausea..feel like throwing up but there is nothing..and constantly peeing..


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie i dont get a free consultation now as its only free within 6 weeks after a failed cycle so i have to pay for one now ut i dont mind to much i will have a consultation soon to find out if lister will give me intrillipids without nk testing so i knw my plan for next year and what kind of money i need to save  best of luck for thursday ill pop on to see all is well  

stacey i defo need time out this year two years ive been on meds for ivf with only tge odd couple of weeks break so for my fet i want my hormones be as normal as they can be as i dont want a medicated fet ive always felt because ive had children naturelly that the ivf drugs dont help i feel its too much on me so naturel fet will be in my mind apositive step 4bb thats good gives me hope that my frozen ones will hatch  and stick i cant wait for them.get back to me on the grades


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey ladies, quick update. The lovely James collected 17 eggs, which I'm so pleased about. So 9 for us, which is more than some women get who are not sharing. Praying it's enough and they're all excellent ones. I must confess I felt a little sad when I thought about half of them going off elsewhere. I wasn't expecting to feel that way. Any else had a little wobble at that point?

When James called in to check up on me after lunch he said "see you on Sunday" so I guess he's feeling positive about the possibility of a 5-day transfer, which would be utterly amazing. Time will tell.

Another good thing was that we ended up not needing ICSI. Based on my husband's SA at our consultation we were borderline and were always going to find out on the day if it was being converted to ICSI. Apparently today's was fab quality. I wonder if it's down to the Wellman Conception. Well worth the £20 if so!

Now to wait for THE phone call tomorrow! Yikes.


----------



## Minnie2

goingcrazy- oh yes they have the 6 week policy for consultation. I read there are places where you can get intralipids done for a lower price. The NK testing would be beneficial but if you're opting ivig and steroids out then there is no point wasting the £500. Treating you imprically should be fine right.
Will keep in touch with you through PM. tcre hon xx

Stacey- yes very tired but hopefully it's a good sign!!


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- Congrats hon!! I only managed 9 eggs and did go to blastocyst. Good on the hubby!! Yes vitamins did help my hubby too..Thank god as ICSI is more ££
All the best now..


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks so much *Minnie*. Let's hope 9 is my lucky number. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* BRILLIANT news  I had nine eggs too  pregnant with one and two quality blasts frozen- I'm sure you will get some nice embryos can't wait for your fertility report 

*minnie* I'm doing good thanks, booked my scan for next thurs privately nearer to home- lister said to do it for thurs/fri next week so thought I'd do thurs 
How exciting your scan is in a couple of days  how you feeling about it

*stacey* thank you  hope you're doing okay

*goingcrazy* we are all here for you, take all the time you need and we will be here to support you  thinking of you


----------



## bubba-fairy

Congrats Puglover that's brilliant news.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover that's great new you get lots eggs well done   look forward to ur update tomorrow I be   for you x 

Thanks char,Stacey,hoping I have just had nice hot relaxing bath and shall take advice bout hot water bottle in my last attempt  for a big turn around can still   in time for scan tomorrow. Doc said it likely to be cancelled so I am prepared for worst   hope you all well x 

Minnie scan tomorrow. Bet you can't wait for yours Thursday. Hope you well x 

Goingcrazy nice to hear from you I hope your upcoming follow up apt goes well and they have good plan in mind for you  

Tasha any sign af yet ?? 

Bubba fairy how are you? Any updates


----------



## goingcrazy78

pug lover exellent news hun im sure you will get to blasty with 9 eggs the wellman defo do the trick they worked for my hubby to  

minnie i want to opt for intrillipids , steriods , gestone and clexan this time i dont see the point in paying for nk testing when i know that i have an immune dissorder as i was diagnosed with m.e (chronic fatigue syndrome ) about 7 years ago plus this time i knew i was pregnant because i went so hot and that continued daily which is another indicator of high nk cells my last child was a boy aswell which also increases the likley hood i will have high nk cells i was treated without immunes testing with the steriods asprin and gestone on my last cycle so im hoping lister wont have a problem with giving me a little more i believe intrillipids are around £300 per drip but im not certain lister do them and what price etc i wont opt for the ivig though due to my kidney and same with humeria so my only option is intrillipids and steriods fingers crossed they will do what i want    

hoping thanks hun its defo a good group on here  
wanna b thanks hun fingers crossed


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies, sorry not been on much! 

Puglover that's great news about the eggies! Looking forward to tomorrows report! 

Wannab I really hope the scan goes ok! Everything crossed for you! 

Minnie, how you doing Hun? 

Hi hoping, whens your scan booked for? 

Goingcrazy! Sounds like you have lots of good plans! Can't see why they won't treat the nk without the testing! Your paying for it at the end of the day! 

Char how's things! 

Afm 15 weeks tomorrow! Time is dragging ! Had some seriously bad round ligament pain but it's eased off now! We've decided not to book a scan at 16 weeks and save the money as we have a lot going on! So we will wait or our 20 week scan and find out the sexes then! Can't wait! 

Hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie.....

Having an ´OK´ish time, My face swelled up big time on sunday and had to go to hospital. Turns out i had a bad reaction to the sun, ive been told to keep put of it (yeah right) my face is still swollen and i look like a freak! To top, it hasnt stopped raining all day.

Congrats to Puglover on eggies... thats a really good number.

Hi to everyone. Will be back home a week on thursday. Lets hope the sun comes back before then...

xxx


----------



## dingle123

Just popping in to say congrats *puglover!*

Fingers crossed for the call xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Puglover congrats I got 17 eggs also I have no doubt that you will get to day 5. 

kazzab I'm good thanks is your stomach growing yet? Have you had any midwife appointments? I had one yesterday and everything was fine.

Dingle wow your lovely pregnant stomach and already over 17 weeks you looks really good, x

Goingcarzy that's brilliant you will do a FET when you feel ready. xx

Hope on know poor you hun maybe keep your face out of sun and gte the rest of your body nice and brown, It rained a bit when we went to mexico but I have no doubt it will gte hot like it did for us x

Hoping not to long till your 6 week scan how exciting

Minnie gl for tomorrow will be thinking of you and can't wait to hear your news xx

wanna b mum have you got a scan today?

Tasha hope your well also x


----------



## Char111

Also dingle just seen you are having a boy !!!!!! that's brilliant news. Did you get that done at my ultra baby? x


----------



## Kelbert

Pug lover ..... Congrats   now for the next wait! 

Well it's now been 4 weeks and 1 day since my consultation and bloods ..... And still no news !  
Driving me insane, it feels like months ago.


----------



## Puglover1980

OMG OMG OMG just had the call. Out of our nine eggs, THEY ALL FERTILISED! I know it's unlikely that they'll all make it but I am so happy right now. 9 nano-Nolas chilling in the lab. (My daughter is called Nola!).

Obviously I've been provisionally booked for a day 3 transfer on Friday, but I'm keeping everything crossed that they call me that morning to say we're going to blast. I'm scared to let myself feel positive though; so terrified of feeling let down. But I'm going to enjoy this feeling for as long as I can!


----------



## sugarsweet

Woop woop well done puglover here's to lots of lovely strong blast's xx


----------



## dingle123

Char111 said:


> Also dingle just seen you are having a boy !!!!!! that's brilliant news. Did you get that done at my ultra baby? x


Actually, we had the scan at my ultra baby in Hertford, as we wanted to take my Mum. Are you having a gender scan?


----------



## Char111

wow puglover that is great.. You will get to day 5 x

Yes dingle having one done at 16 weeks well I will be 16 weeks 5 days and my mum is also coming. I have a strong feeling I am having a little boy and my mum thinks I am having a girl, I can't wait to find out. That's great now you know you can buy all baby blue clothes xx

x


----------



## dingle123

My Mum was also convinced it was a girl - she was actually gobsmacked at the scan


----------



## Char111

I think I will be shocked if I find out I am having a girl as I just feel its a boy. But I will be happy with whatever sex. xx Hope you have been feeling ok you look great x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi girls just a quickie, will do personals later

Just got my prescription for thyroid meds in the post from the clinic. Its on a white piece of paper not looking very prescriptiony lol. Does anyone know if I can go into a normal chemist and get these or do I have to go back up to the clinic for them


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha yes Its just a private prescription was it from Lister? If so mine came like that just more expensive x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi char yes it was, I don't mind paying more, just didn't want to go into the chemist looking stupid hehehehehehe, thankyou hun.


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- congrats hon!! well done 

wannabmum- Hope all is well. Any news yet?

Char- how you feeling hon? Bet  boy or girl we will be pleased...it's so different, can't be picky with ivf...

Hoping- How are you hon??

Tasha- Char is right, you can get the prescription for any pharmacy..it wont be NHS cost. However, dont buy it from lister pharmacy. They are pricey!!

Kazzab- How are you hon? Glad you're feeling better

AFM, tomorrow is my scan.. Im so nervous..I really hope to see the heart. Apart from that, i haven't been to well..i don't know if it's morning sickness or i'm just down with a cold... there is sensation of throwing up but nothing comes out..!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I'm good thanks just waiting for my gender scan wish the next 3 weeks would hurry up.

I had the same feeling of sickness at 5 weeks and 6 weeks I was never sick just felt like I was going to be sick so its a good sign.

Its going to be a long day for you tomorrow but I know everything will be fine, Apart from the sickness I hope that you have been OK x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover wow that is great I'm sure you will make day 5 with all those   will you freeze?? 

Hi all I had my scan today and sadly has been cancelled as no change  feeling sad but on a positive note my recipient sticking with me and soon as my period comes I have to have a scan on day 2 (yuk) and hopefully skip pill this time on a different protocol. I have to do trigger tonight still so will be having lots of jiggly jiggly in the slight chance may get lucky with the 2 follicles that are at right size never know got be worth a shot. ( it shall keep oh happy for few days if nothing else lol.) trying stay positive the doctors and nurse told me next time should be fine and I have lots there just need adjust protocol plus my levels all did what should and my lining was perfect. Just that lead follicle which ruined it all which has still not burst and is now a huge 36mm think they surprised it still not burst to stubborn thing.

Minnie lots luck for tomorrow I really hope all goes well   shall be thinking of you  

Hi,char,kazza,sugarsweet,Stacey,dingle,tasha,goingcrazy,hope,hoping and anyone else I missed hope you all well x

Kelbert give them a email asking wont do any harm. Good luck and hope its not to much longer for you


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- I'm sorry to hear your news hon. Lets hope you can get pregnant naturally and avoid ivf this time round especially with your 2 eggs.  If not do you have to wait till next month to start again?

Char - Hon are you already in week 14 now? not long before you can do all the shopping you want  Tomorrow will be long but hopefully I wont get more sickly after the drip if all goes well....


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie as soon as I bleed can start again have a scan on day 2 of period.  nurse said I should bleed in about 2 weeks time roughly.


----------



## Minnie2

wannabmum- take it easy month...hopefully the next protocal will be a better one to suit you xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi wanna b mum I am sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled but that great your match is staying with you. IVF is hard and these things happened my cycle nearly got cancelled as my estrogen was so high. But you never know tonight may be the tonight for getting pregnant with of them eggs. Its like doing IUI which I did before IVF. I hope you get a bleed soon x

Minnie I am 13 weeks and 2 days so a few more days till I am 14 weeks. Time is just dragging for me. My midwife did the Doppler on me yesterday and said the babies HB was perfect. I took mine to ask her if I was listening to the right HB and I was. I would be lost without my Doppler and it take me 2 second now to find babies HB. I only use it for less than a min as I don't like to use it for to long.
I can't wait to hear all about your scan xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - so sorry to hear your news but wonderful that your recipient has decided to stay with you. One less thing to worry about. And if you don't get pregnant naturally you'll be able to start again in a couple of weeks so won't have lost too much time really. You must be disappointed though. Keep up with that positivity.

Yes, if we have some to freeze we definitely will. Even though we don't really have the money, we couldn't go through all of this to end up discarding perfectly good embryos. If we're lucky enough to be in that position I'll just have to shove it on the credit card and worry about it later! Plus we didn't have the cost of ICSI, which was hanging over us until yesterday, so in a way I feel like we've saved £770 anyway!

*Minnie* - loads of luck for the scan tomorrow. Hope you're not feeling too nervous. I cried so much at mine - it's such an amazing experience. Looking forward to hearing your news.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* amazing news  you will have a 5 day transfer and frosties I'm sure with 9 embies 

*wanna b mum* I am so sorry to hear that Hun  so great you can start next cycle though with the same recipient  a different protocol can make a huge difference  fx'd you get lucky with these two follicles though 

*kazza* 15 weeks already  20wks is not far off at all  my scan is next thurs Hun 

*minnie* thinking of you tomorrow, such a long day, can't wait to hear all about your scan 

*char* I cannot wait for your gender scan  how are you feeling??

*hope* I hope the swelling goes down and you manage to enjoy the rest of your holiday 

*hi to everyone else *


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi everyone

Wannab mum sorry to hear about your cycle but great news that you can start again with this bleed and your recipient is staying with you! 

Tasha I think you can take the prescription to your dr and they can convert it to a normal one. 

Minnie good luck tomorrow! 

Puglover 100% fertilisation rate! Amazing!!  You'll get to blast no problem!

Afm changed our minds we have a gender scan on The 9th June! 

Got a little bump going on! Just want to see them again!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kazza* 9th June is soooo close  I can't wait to find out the genders of your babies how exciting for you and oh


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks everyone for your kind words   I really just hope the new protocol works   don't want to let my recipient down again so grateful she staying with me   trying to stay positive shall chill out eat and drink what I want this weekend then as of Monday focus on preparing my body for the next fight. X 

Minnie lots of luck for today really hope all goes well  

Kazzab new you wouldn't be able resist 16 week scan how exciting  

Hoping not to much longer for yours hope time not dragging to much  

Tasha good luck getting your prescription cheaper, has af shown up yet? X

Char nearly 14 weeks just over 2 weeks and you will know gender   can't wait find out who is right you or your mum exciting   

Hi everyone else hope you all well x


----------



## dingle123

*Wanna b* - very sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled but lovely that your recipient is staying with you!

*pug* - congrats on all 9 fert! How are they doing today? I can't remember if it is day 2 that they don't check or day 3?


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Dingle* - they said they'd only call me today if it was bad news. Not sure they check on day 2. I'd rather they leave them alone to be honest! So I'm hoping for no phone call today and a phone call early tomorrow morning to say we're going to blast! I think it's a possibility given that all nine fertilised but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Booked in for ET tomorrow at 10, so they're going to call me by about 08.30 if it's going to be a five-day.


----------



## Tasha1979

Ooooh puglover im sooooooo excited for you!! With all them im sure you will make it to blast!!  

Wanna b, im so sorry hun, pray it goes well next time  
Got my drugs for £5 so I was happy!! And no, no AF yet boohoo!!! 

Minnie good luck today!!!! How exciting!!!

Char so pleased bubbie is doing well!!

Congratulations dingle on being team blue!!  

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab great to hear from you and that's great you are getting a scan done next week. I am so excited to find the sex out of my baby. Do you have any feelings of what you may be haiving? I feel I am  having a boy. I have done these stupid old wife tale quizzes on line and all my come back saying I am having a boy. But I will be happy without sex we have. But looking forward to hearing about your scan x

Hoping how have you been feeling?

Staceyemma I have emailed you x But hope your doing Ok.

Puglover I hope that your get to day 5 and I have no doubt you will x

Minnie I hope your scan goes well today and I look forward for your update later xx

Tasha I hope your af starts soon.

Wanna b mum I am sure your next cycle will go great xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie good luck for today hun hope your scan and second ivig goes well


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy how are you? When do you go on holiday? I bet you will glad to get away from this crap weather.. Hope that you have been ok xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi char we dont go away untill next year unfortunatly as id love be jetting off into the sun fed up of seeing rain now   im well hun got results back yesterday from testing on the remains and it tells us everything with the baby was perfect so it was classed as a straight forward miscarriage of no known cause , ive been looking onto the cheapest places to have intrallipids im making sure i have all my info before we do fet , hope your well and your bump is growing nice and big now


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy that's good your tests have told you that the embryo was fine. Are you going to have immune testing done at Lister. 
Is intrallipids for immune ? I hope you find somewhere that can do it cheaply. I wish I had a holiday this year this rain is doing my head in. A nice holiday next year will be lovely. I am Ok my stomach was bloody massive after EC so its just getting bigger lol

I am glad though you are feeling a better xx


----------



## Char111

I have just read about  intrallipids sounds really good for immune problems xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

char im going to ask lister to give me intrallipids without immune testing as i have M.E which is an immune dissorder so its highly likely ill have high nk cells or something we used steriods this time and they helped but must not have been strong enough , the intralipids are similar to ivig only they arnt from blood products and are much cheaper they are made of soya and egg products and lower nk cells most clinics do them for around £350 but there are private nurses that will do them for £100 so that will be the avenue we are hoping to go down , you will be pleased to here we have sunshine forcast for tommorow and all weekend with highs of a whole 19 degrees so we may get a break from all this depressing rain , ive been getting back into drawing ive not drawn for over 10yrs but started again today because im stuck in as its heavy rain here , my profile pic is a drawing ive done that i may get as a tattoo im quite pleased with it after all those years not drawing , my stomatch still hasnt gone down yet so i bet yours is getting quite full looking now   not long and you will have a woddle and know what colour to buy how exciting hope your sickness has gone now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* wishing you all the best today, it's going to be such a long day for you but so worth it 

*char* I'm good thanks Hun, just anxiously waiting for my scan next week  how are you

*puglover* I had 4 and made it to last Im sure yo have some good quality embies there  you will be PUPO real soon 

*goingcrazy* so good that you are getting all the info for your future FET  hope you're dong okay??

*wanna b mum* I'm so glad you haven't got to wait ages to get going again  how you feeling And thanks, times dragging I need my scan then I can relax a little IF all is well 

Hi to everyone else I missed


----------



## goingcrazy78

yes intalipids treat all immune issues without the risky side affects and rediculus costs they have very high success rates with them but i hear lister arnt a massive fan they like to push the ivig and with my kidney disease the ivig could be dangerous for me so i would rather the intalipids i will have them given from a private nurse rather than at lister although im not sure what lister charges yet  

hoping thanks hun yes im well thank you i hope your feeling well do you have a scan booked


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*goingcrazy* yes my scan is booked for next thurs- ill be 6w2d- doing it privately closer to home... Just prawn everything will be ok. 
I'm glad that you're doing well Hunni


----------



## Char111

Hi gOingcrazy your profile picture is lovely and you are very talented at drawing. That is quite cheap for intrallipids. And when your ready I am sure your FET will go perfect for you this time xx

Hoping Yes its normal to be worried about your first scan. I still get worried about scans. I am positive everything is just fine. I'm doing Ok feeling less tired now. Do you have any symptoms at all? x 
x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping not long to wait then im sure everything will be just fine every stage of ivf is a worry and when you see that bfp you thing thats the worrying over but we all worry at every stage and i think it would carry on untill your holding a healthy baby i will pop on next thurs to hear your good news  

thank you char yes its much cheaper that ivig the script for intralipid only costs around £20 so its silly how much clinics put on to that just to administer it i will stand my ground on how i want my fet to go though ill be very bossy


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi ladies,
Just a quick one. Got home a few hours ago from our 4 hour stint at Lister for my consultation. As you all know it's an exhausting process but the good news is my AMH is in good nick and my scan results are fine so once I get back my blood results I'm good to go. The nurse predicted EC for August but I wont hold her to that, I know things usually pop up to delay proceedings. Im just waiting with you now *kelbert*.
sorry for no personals, hope all you lovelies are well. X


----------



## Tasha1979

yay bubba fairy that will go in no time!!!


----------



## bubba-fairy

Oh I do hope so *Tasha*, how are you getting along?


----------



## Wanna b mum

Bubba-fairy glad today went well  

Minnie hope you ok Hun and today went well  

Hoping I not to bad thank you. I hope you well x 

Tasha that was cheap   not even price of nhs prescription. Hope your af arrives for you soon x 

Hope everyone else well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Bubba I'm charting my bbt and I only ovulated 4 days ago. A late one for me this month typically, the chemical must have messed up my cycles. I usually ovulate around cd10-13 and this month it was cd16. Not good when your impatient like me hehehe. So wont be expecting AF for around 2 weeks-ish. Oooh mind you now I've wrote that down it don't seem like that far away lol. 

Wanna b, I know, I was pleasantly shocked, I was expecting to pay around £20


----------



## Kelbert

Bubba-fairy , welcome on board x nice to have someone at the same stage! Just be prepared for it to drive you mad!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies, hope you're all well

Wannabmum- glad you're feeling better hon. Next month will come in no time and you hopefully the new protocol will be much better
Char- how are you hon? It's 2.5 weeks now to your scan 😀 I'm sure we will be happy with whatever sex.
Hoping- good idea with booking the scan closer to home. Lister costed me £165 and their machines are not up to date to let you hear the heartbeat. What are they are looking for is the structure and ensuring its in the right plc.. Ie not ectopic
Tasha- have you a potential date  for fet yet?
Kazzab- so exciting ! 10 days to yr gender scan.
Going crazy- glad your planning and checking things out and will be bossy about things 😀
I would have definitely gone for intralipids but the test results showed it did nothing for me. Steroids would have work better.Also we only had one blasty to count on. You're right Lister push ivig but its probably because of research and success rates. Intralipids have worked for a lot of women to

Happy coach, bubba fairy, kerbert- hope you're all well too


Afm, long day yesterday, saw a Flickr of the heartbeat very exciting! No sound though
Then went ahead with ivig. It was better this time. However, I was down with a cold and also think I'm suffering from morning sickness.  Before my scan, early hours of the morning I saw tiny tinch of fresh blood and freezed out. So didn't sleep till the scan. Ali said its common to have a little bleeding but everything seemed ok , no bleeding or blood ard the uterus! She said stop wiping and checking! Think she has been in her job too long and knows what we end up doing.
So now to prevent irritation in the servicks, cyclogest need to go up  rectally.


----------



## Puglover1980

OMG OMG OMG. Just had the phone call from the embryologist. Of my nine, ALL NINE ARE DOING EXCELLENT! I've got eight that are 8-cells and one that is 7-cells. So we're definitely going to blast. Booked in for 10.30 on Sunday. I burst into tears on the phone and actually the embryologist got pretty choked up too! She said that this was a very unusual but wonderful scenario.

It's crazy how happy I am. Got to bring myself back down to earth and remember that nothing is guaranteed.

Big hugs to everyone. xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Sorry, in my self-centred excitement I forget to say a massive congrats to *Minnie*. So glad it went well and you saw the heartbeat. x


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- wow amazing news!!! You will have lots of snow babies for sure. Congrats and not long before you will be pupo hon xxx happy for you 👍


----------



## goingcrazy78

minnie fab news sooo glad all is well i know seeing a bit if blood is frightening but it iommon the cyclogest made my cervix bleed so.ive always done them rectally since plus break though bleeding can be common to i bleed in both my pregnancies and two healthy babies so its not always bad just  relax and try not irritate your lady bits   your babies doing fab  

puglover absolutly fantastic news you will get some good blasts to freeze as well how exciting same thing happened to us hubbys sperm was rubbish stuck him on vitamins and on the day it was fab with 100% fertilization then all went to blast i was shocked out of ten on the day we ended up with 7 that were suitable for transfer or freeze fingers crossed you get lots to but i bet ull get your bfp but atleast they will be there if u want to extend your family further ooohhhh how exciting


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

My flu feels like it's FINALLY going 

*minnie* I am totally over the moon for you  so so happy that you got to see the heartbeat  I just thought I'd go closer to home as the journey is long for us... I'm glad all is well 
From what I've read online they can only see and not hear the heartbeat at 6w2d so I'm only expecting to see it if the baby has continued to progress fx'd!!!

*puglover* amazing news  I had my transfer on a Sunday  you will have some good blasts with that many- on the day I was told mine was perfect and he was practically certain I'd get pregnant- I also had the best out of the other ladies who had transfer that day hence why I wasn't allowed two- how many do you think you will have transferred?

*tasha* great price for your meds 

*wanna b mum* I'm good thank you  enjoy your weekend 

*bubba* that is brilliant news  not long now before your IVF journey starts 

*char* Im glad that you're feeling less tired now  I'm doing ok- I HATE meat and feel nauseous from time to time also I get bad cramps...

*goingcrazy* you're right I don't think I will ever stop worrying, just hope I relax even a little tiny bit more when/IF I reach 12 weeks...
It's great that you will be bossy how you want your FET to go, that's a good thing


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie that is fantastic news hun. I knew your little baby was all snug in you. I kept looking on yesterday to see how you get on. 

Puglover that's great news all 9 embies are doing well. You will have a lot to freeze if all 9 make it. Its nice knowing you have some frozen in case you want to have more children. I think for me as this baby I am carrying will be first I was glad I was able to freeze 2 embies that was excellent quality as I know I will want another child later on and to go through all the ivf again is hard and stressful. And you will get pregnant as you responded so well to clomid. So happy for you. Been a long wait and stressful IVf but so worth it in the end.Are you having 2 transferred back? xxx

Goingcrazy Hope your doing well hun xx


----------



## Minnie2

Goingcrazy- thanks for the reassurance. It's a good thing you have frozen blasties. Your fet will be less harsh to your body for sure

Hoping- are you having sickness? I'm not hating any food but having nausea. From what I read it should go by week12.
Bet you can't wait for your scan. It's tiny and they will show you the heartbeat flickering. I'm having a scan at week8 and 10before my final ivig and then the normal week 12 but not with lister as its too expensive.


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks char- how you feeling hon? I was exhausted by the time I got home.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I am feeling Ok. I think now I am nearly 14 weeks I am starting to feel better. The tiredness has gone a bit now. Just wanting the weeks to go quick for my next scan. 
I am glad your scan went well I bet you was tired when you got back its a long day. But so happy for you x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* are you going to go local for your next scans? I'm not sure how many scans I can fit in but I know I'll prob have at least one more before the 12wk one...
Must have been amazing seeing your baby 
Have you got a midwife yet
I'm so worried about my scan for some reason  I just hope I get to see the heartbeat fx'd!!!

No morning sickness yet- I get waves of nausea but that's about it- are you actually being sick


----------



## sugarsweet

Not looking good for me finding a match is looking like a no no 
I'm slowly loseing hope that I will even get another chance to go again  
hi to every one hope your all well xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- that's good though, second trimester definitely sounds better hon.
I feel a bit relieved but not totally as you know every step is scary!!!
Hoping- I asked for 10w with nhs as I want to know everything is ok before paying a fortune for ivig again that week but the hospital is taking their own sweet time and never seem to answer their phones. Mid wife appt is on June 18
I may just end up doing the scans privately with my gynae that did my laparoscopies. I think it's much cheaper  than listers pricing. What about you? I'm sure you will see the Flickr. It should be there by week 6 apparently 
The nausea only kicked in bang on dot 6 weeks. Just cramps before that....

Sugarsweet- I think it takes time. Have you tried pestering them? Good luck but don't give up


----------



## sugarsweet

Minnie2  thanks Hun I'm trying to hold on to hope but it seems like its not looking good I no they did say that the waiting list for mixed race to be matched is longer but with only 6 months left until I'm 36 I'm ranning out of time  Ruth is going to ring a lady today but I'm not holding my breath as I have just been lat down by the lady before x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* and *Char* - it will depend on the quality on the day I think, but I'm almost certain it will be one blast transferred. Even if they let me have two, I can't risk twins and all the stats suggest that having two doesn't increase your chance of success, only your chance of twins. If I didn't already have a small child I'd be far more likely to want two transferred I think.

*Sugarsweet* - how disappointing. I thought they were waiting on a decision from a potential recipient already? Fingers crossed a new recipient comes through.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I got most of my scans private the nhs gave me a scan at 9 weeks as I lost the twins. But they wouldn't of even gave me a scan otherwise till 12 weeks. I know its expensive going private for scans but I much prefer it. I got my next scan at 8 weeks after my 6 week scan as I couldn't wait till 10 weeks. I am more relaxed now waiting as I can my Doppler a few times a week to check on the babies HB and I am feeling a few flutters in my lower stomach where the baby is so maybe that's him or her moving around. Your little baby will keep on growing and doing well hun you are doing everything right xx

Puglover I would be the same if I had a child I would just have 1 transferred. If this pregnancy goes well when I want to have another child I would only have 1 transferred as the risks are quite high and I do have a high risk of twins in my family as my dad is a twin and his sister children my cousins are twins and my DH dad is a twin that's why one of my embryos split I think x  
Not to long till wait till sunday and its nice and quick the transfer x

Hoping you may be like kazzab and not have any sickness I haven't really had sickness just felt sick no and again. Its normal to be scared for your first scan but I am sure hun everything is fine. I was terrified for my first scan. By 6 weeks you wait your boobs will be hurting you may feel sick then you know that little baby is snug inside you xx

Sugarsweet I am terribly sorry to hear that Lister are finding it hard to get you a match. I know hoping had to wait ages for a match and now look at her. I would call and speak to a nurse and they said they could find you one. Don't give up hun there will be someone that needs  hun stay strong and keep nagging Lister xxx


----------



## Char111

I didn't finish what I was writing suagrswet I meant there will be someone that need a match that fits your personal description xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Yes puglover the lady must not of wanted me  
They said they have another lady there calling today but I'm nt holding out. !! Sorry feeling sorry for my self at moment but thanks you all for your kind words xx


----------



## sugarsweet

I'VE BEEN MTCHED   thanks ladies for having more faith then me I'm so happy and scared at the same time xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Woo hoo. Brilliant news *Sugarsweet*. So happy for you. x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you puglover I really was giving up  
And congrates to you and all your lovely embies xxx


----------



## Char111

Brilliant news sugarsweet. won't be long till you are pupo xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Char111 thank you I'm so nervous now all this waiting to go and now I'm scared xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Sugarsweet that's fantastic news!! The time will fly by now!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie I so happy all is well   kept looking out for your update yesterday was getting worried, but realise you must had a long day   so pleased x x 

Sugarsweet that's fab news will all be go for you now  

Puglover all I can say is wow amazing   lots frosties to   well done and wish you lots of luck  

Hi all hope you all well, I so glad it's weekend been a very long rubbish week for me so very glad to see the end of it


----------



## sugarsweet

Lol I no right I really hope the good luck follows me on this thread it's been such a lucky thread xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thanks Hun  I get nauseous already and breast feel tender but nothing major  I hope that youre right and everything will be okay a my scan 
Not long now Neil your next scan 

*minnie* there's only just over a week apart with us  my first midwife app is 24th  hopefully you get your 10wk scan on the NHS- my hospital won't give me an early scans because I know my dates 

*sugarsweet* yay CONGRATS  time will fly by now for you  how exciting  you will be PUPO before to know it 

*puglover* you will have good quality blasts with that amount Hun I'm sure  out of my 4 I got two frosties of excellent quality and a perfect blast transferred, you will do great  how exciting in a couple of days you will be PUPO


----------



## Minnie2

Sugarsweet- fab news 😃 So pleased for you!

Wannabmum- hope you're feeling better. Indeed a tiring a week for you. Keep positive for the next round. Yes it was a long day and was exhausted by the time I got home

Hoping- that's really mean of them. Did you insist? I told them I spent thousands privately and would appreciate an early scan so got a call. Done and dusted ...my tenth week scan on the 25th with nhs.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* yep i insisted to both my midwife and go both said they don't do early scans unless you're bleeding or don't know your dates...
My midwife called up and they said no go privately.... My area suck!!! 
Lucky you  I look forward to hearing about your scan


----------



## Puglover1980

ET tomorrow. Yikes!

Anyone who had their transfer on a Sunday - did you park in Lister's staff car park (I'm assuming there'll be spaces as it's the weekend) or were you able to find somewhere on the street with it being the weekend? I'd prefer to avoid more car park charges and the walk over the bridge if I can.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* I had transfer on a Sunday and parked at battersea park- its cheaper on the weekend and charges don't start until a certain time...
Gl tomorrow what time is transfer

Hi to everyone else sorry I haven't read back I'm out and about, but hope you're all having a good weekend?


----------



## Puglover1980

10.30. I've got an acupuncture session at 08.00. So grateful my acupuncturist agreed to see me at such a hideous time in the morning, as I've read that the session before ET is the most important one.

I'm still feeling quite tender/crampy from EC so I'm even more glad to be having a five-day transfer. I really didn't feel up to it yesterday (day three).


----------



## sugarsweet

good luck lovely puglover sending lots of positive vibes your way  xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover lots luck for tomorrow   x


----------



## carrie lou

Good luck Puglover    


Ladies, I had a quick look through all the paperwork the Lister gave me at my appointment and noticed something about egg donors being able to claim reasonable expenses e.g. for travel and childcare. Anyone know if this applies to egg sharers too - I assume it does? If so, has anyone claimed?  I will have to travel up to London on the train from Somerset for all my appointments and I imagine the cost will quickly mount, so every little will help


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* aw that's good  I didn't do acu but I've heard it helps  I was the same hunni very sore after EC 
Will be thinking of you tomorrow 

*sugarsweet* how are you Bet you're excited 

*carrie Lou* not sure? Worth enquiring about? I travelled 2 hours each way but I didn't claim anything so I can't help sorry


----------



## Kelbert

I don't think that you can claim expenses , as you are already being compensated with free ivf..... I'm not 100% sure though , so let me know if I am wrong x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Carrie* - no, it only applies to altruistic donors as far as I'm aware. In fact, none of my egg-sharing literature even mentions it. The HFEA recently allowed 'reasonable expenses' for altruistic donors up to the value of £750. But we are being compensated with free treatment.


----------



## bubba-fairy

Good Luck *puglover* how many you thinking you'll put back? I'll be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## Wanna b mum

Carrie I'm  with kelbert and puglover don't think that applies to sharers like they said you already getting free cycle.


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - more than likely just the one, depending on quality. I've read so many studies today about 1 vs 2 in terms of success rates, and really all I'd be increasing my chances of would be twins. But we'll see what happens. I'm going to discuss it again with my husband tonight.


----------



## Kelbert

Puglover good luck for tomorrow x 
I'm still blooming waiting!


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoo puglover!!! Good luck hun!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi ladies just a quick one what things were you taken b4 and while stims like foods vitamins ect just I have not been taken nothing and feel I should be doing something to help my body... I was taken well woman on my first cycle but you have to be taken them for a good few months  just really want to help in every way I can x


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- good luck tomorrow hon 😘 You will be  fine to park in the lister car park on weekends.
I've done it twice, just ask the front desk or call in adv

Sugar sweet- I had viridian fertility for women and man for my hubby
Folic acid is also important. Just need to up your proteins when stimming. Milk, meat .. Try and stay from soya.
Apart from that just eat heathy.

Hoping - how are you hon?

Char- hope you're having a gd weekend

Afm, having nausea most of the day... Not fun at all..
Waking up wee hours needing crackers or something to curb the nausea


----------



## sugarsweet

I can not drink milk makes me sick what could I replace this with ? Also were do I get the vitamins from 
Thanks Hun x


----------



## Kazzab25

Good luck today pug lover!! 

Minnie hope you feel better soon !!!!

Hope everyone's doing well xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I'm good thanks  just anxious about this scan... I've been getting waves of nausea and HATE meat lol! 
I hope your nausea goes soon 

*sugarsweet* I agree up protein and take vits- I took pregnacare conception and oh took wellman conception...
Eat things like eggs and chicken Hun 

*tasha* how are things with you? Hope you're well

*char* how are you feeling Hun When is your scan again?

*kazza* how are you and the twinnies doing??


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks hoping2eggshare I will stock up on the eggs and chicken and vits !! 
did you end up having icsi ? I'm thinking I would want it any way as I no they take the best sperm and put it in the best egg on (my paper work it had icsi ?) I no they say same successes rate but surely icsi has to be better then ivf as they are taking the best mmm !! 
Good luck today puglover 
hope every one is well and enjoying the sun x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* yes we ended up needing ICSI- but I wasn't annoyed as ohs morph had gone from 2% to 15% she said it was up to us and we said yes as it would apparently increase our odds 

ICSI is good, but there's a risk they can damage the egg, but in my case I'm glad I done it, but if oh has amazing sperm then I don't think ICSI would change much 

How are you feeling about everything

*puglover* GOOD LUCK


----------



## Char111

Hi puglover I hope your ET went well

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hoping yes my other half sperm was not very good bit  on the low side and funny heads !! Can not remember what Docter called it we payed for tests to see if he had a infection but it come back clear so was advised to take vitamins so I loaded him up on well man and q10 but Docter said depends on day.I'm taken the risk to the egg is minor to the successes rate tho ? 
Did you have to pay the icsi up front or after you was pupo ? 
I'm feeling ok have moments of feeling really exited to feeling scared I can feel the emotion train has stoped and is ready to carry all to come :/ but like you and every one else I hope this is my time and can say it was worth it I'm very sticking to my guns that I want 2 put back I got talked out of it first time and I no they will do it again but I no at the end of the day it is our choice and I have set my mind on two 
How are you feeling ? Xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

The day you've been waiting for *puglover*  Hope all went well  
and lots of sticky dust for your TWW


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* how are you I'm so nervous about thurs! When is your scan again

*sugarsweet* if you need icsi on the day def go for it  you pay on the day I heard or transfer day- but they didn't charge me until after as my ET was on a Sunday I got the invoice through the post- I've read though that normally you have to pay otherwise ET won't go ahead...
You have to make immediate payment anyway...

Yh I put oh on CoQ10 too whilst I was taking it 

When are you to start your pill do you know yet

They should let you have 2 no problem if you've done IVF before 
Dr.Thum wouldn't let me but it was my first IVF plus he said the quality of my blast was far to good to have two put back... I argued but he said it was his choice but now I'm glad I listened to him, but for a 2nd IVF should be allowed 2 no problem


----------



## sugarsweet

I get my treatment plan this week... At my last clinic I had to take the pill on 2 day of bleed if this is the same case my AF is due on the 19th I have a regular 28 day cycle tho knowing Mother Nature and because I want her to show it won't turn up lol !! 
Oh ok glad you told me about that I need to save a bit harder then xx


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- hope et went well hon x
Sugar sweet- you can have almond milk or rice milk if you are not into milk
Hoping- you must be excited for thurs!! So are you a vege now?
My nausea is most of the day, I had the joy of having the first throw up today. Very tired and not nice
But can't complain! I'm pregnant!! Just not sure how to deal with the sickness at work. 
Bubba- hope all is well
Char/Kazzab- hope you're both doing well too

Anyone I missed- hope you're all well x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you Minnie I will look out for that X


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks to everyone for your lovely well-wishes.

Today went really well. I had one 5AA blast transferred this morning. Four other top-quality blasts were frozen today and two more are being cultured for an extra day to see if they are worth freezing tomorrow. So I might end up with six in the freezer! Either way I'm ecstatic with four.

One of my nine didn't make it to blast and one was only a 3BC so was discarded (apparently no point freezing it really). Still can't believe eight of my nine made it, even though one was a bit substandard. The embryologist and doctor were very enthusiastic (they said the blasts were beautiful) so we left feeling very positive. Now I am terrified!!! 9 days until OTD. Yikes.

One minute I think 'how can it not work?' And the next minute I feel like I'm just not that lucky, you know?

*Sugarsweet* - everyone's already given you great advice regarding the protein. I ate lots of Brazil nuts each day (even though I found the taste disgusting!), had tuna for lunch each day and had chicken or pork for every dinner during stimms, usually with an omelette. Not a particularly nice combo but was great from a protein perspective. (I also drank loads of milk even though I don't like it, but I see you can't drink it.) I also took coenzyme Q10 and a conception multivitamin. We were borderline ICSI too and knew it would always depend on the sample on the day. I got my husband on Wellman fertility vitamins as soon as we'd had our consultation, so he was on them for just over two months when I had EC. His sample improved dramatically and there was no question of us needing ICSI on the day, which was brilliant (from a money perspective!). I'll never know if it was down to the vitamins, but I feel they must have helped. In terms of ICSI vs IVF, as far as I know the success rates are about the same. It doesn't actually increase fertilisation rates, and is only recommended if certain criteria are met. So if they recommend standard IVF that will be the option that is best for you. If they recommend ICSI, that will be the option that is best for you. How exciting that you're getting your treatment plan in the next few days. Things are really starting to happen now. So exciting! x


----------



## Puglover1980

Meant to say, in standard IVF the best sperm selects itself and in ICSI it is selected by the embryologist. So either way you end up with the best sperm!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* what a beautiful blast you have on board I swear that was the same grade as mine- top quality  who done your transfer

These 9 days are soooo hard!!! When will you test?- on OTD? Or before

*sugarsweet* I forgot I too took coq10  my hubby took wellman conception for the past 3 years amongst other vits- I think if it's a morph issue then morph doesn't really improve much but everything else does mprove we saw the improvements.... But still get oh on the vits as they do help and will help other male factors 
Things will fly once you get your treatment plan 

*minnie* awww sorry that you actually threw up  nausea is bad enough bless you  I'm not a vege yet haha but just been avoiding meat- I'm sure that I will eat meat again 
I'm excited for thurs but I'm sooooooo nervous!!!- you know he feeling  so great that we are like a week apart


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping* - Dr Parikh did the transfer. She was lovely. In fact, everyone I've encountered at Lister has been wonderful. I feel so lucky to have ended up at that clinic.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* yes lister are an amazing clinic  I bet you can't stop staring at your pic of your embryo can you


----------



## Puglover1980

Nope! It's on the fridge but I've taken a photo so it's on my phone too. Such a cool picture to have. My husband took a really cool photo of them doing the transfer - you can see the ultrasound and the close up of the blast on the big screen.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I kept staring at mine  my embryo is still my screen saver too  much easier to look at on your phone  well enjoy being PUPO  will you test early or wait it out


----------



## Puglover1980

I really want to wait. I want to be 100% confident in the result and have read so many posts on here from people urging others not to test early! But we'll see what happens I guess. I keep thinking that I'm bound to know early if it's worked because I've been pregnant twice before, but I didn't know either time with those until I'd done a test and this time I'm on the delightful cyclogest so am expecting that to affect things too.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I've been pregnant before but really thought I was out- symptoms don't really show after a few days and  cyclogest mimics the pregnancy symptoms anyway- I'm only just getting symptoms now which i know for sure are pregnancy related  But do what ever you're comfortable with  I couldn't hold out once I had transfer   hopefully you're stronger  but I'm glad in a way as I saw the progression daily it was nice to finally see two lines  but be strong if you can


----------



## sugarsweet

well down on the 5aa blast puglover and thanks for the advice you have given yes my other half is on vit's I'm taken seven seas Fertilty vit's but will defo stock up on the protean ect 
that's good to hear about the IFC vs icsi starting to panic a little bit as I don't work and other half has not the best paying job and £770 is a lot to us but this is so wanted and worth every penny if needed and works. i just worry as money has to be paid before et and it does not give us long to get the money together but as the saying go's if you want some thing bad enough you will find a way 

Sending you lots of sticky baby dust puglover x


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoooo puglove congrats on being pupo!!!     

Sugarsweet, im sure my ICSI money was to be paid beforehand, but we knew we was having ICSI from the start.


----------



## sugarsweet

See I have not been told we need icsi it will be in the day we get told so don't know when I would pay :/ x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - I think you would need to pay before transfer. That's what they told us anyway, as it was going to be decided on the day for us too. You basically need to have the money at the ready just in case. That's what we did. And obviously you need to pay if you want to freeze any. I expect I'll receive the bill for that in the post tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## sugarsweet

ah ok well we have sorted out the icsi money  shifting a few bills around but will not have the money to freeze witch if I get lovely blasts as you did I will be gutted  that's why I want two put back also as this will be my last ivf round. quick one when I start the pill will I be on it the whole 21 days ? If so I would start treatment July ? X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* depends I was on the pill 11 days depends where your recipient is in her cycle  glad you sorted the ICSI money  
They should let you have two with it being your second IVF 

I wasn't going to freeze either until I had a couple of good blasts to freeze, it's expensive isn't it


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - I ended up being on the pill for 12 days, so not too bad really. We weren't going to freeze unless we got at least a couple of good blastocysts. I think the embryologist and doctor would have killed me if I'd said no to freezing! My husband reckoned they would have frozen them anyway even if we'd said no!

AFM, got the call earlier to say that of my two remaining blasts that they were culturing for an extra day, one was good enough to freeze today, which I'm over the moon about. It means I've now got five in the freezer. Obviously I hope I don't need them any time soon but I am so happy they are there.


----------



## sugarsweet

oh that's great news puglover  
yes hoping it is not cheap but all so worth it and a hell of a lot cheaper then not egg sharing 
so I'm just waiting now for the call with my treatment plan I bet this week drags now lol 
I really hope it works this time I'm still doing a bit of research in two twins vs singleton as I read so many stories of things going wrong but at moment still 100% on 2 but things could change on the day x


----------



## sugarsweet

Eekkk just got my treatment plan no pill for me I start sniffing on Saturday all being well at scan on Thursday neves are kicking in all ready and not even half way there !! 
How are you feeling puglover ? 
Hoping Minnie and every one else sorry not good on names x


----------



## Puglover1980

Wow, how exciting Sugarsweet. So pleased there won't be much waiting for you. How long will you be sniffing for before you start the injections? I'm feeling fine thanks. Absolutely dreading next Tuesday though!


----------



## sugarsweet

They said I should be sniffing for a week in this time I should bleed I have to ring them and should start stims I'm so nervous I'm at collage and feel like I'm going to have a panic attack be cause its all coming back to me now last time was very bad my partner (ex) left me half way through the cycle followed by a bfn  
New partner new start fingers crossed this time 
Pug lover with that lovely blast on board I have all faith you will get your bfp  x


----------



## Puglover1980

Aww thanks Sugarsweet. I'm trying to keep positive. Your last cycle sounds very sad - now you're at the wonderful Lister I'm sure things will go great. Take a deep breath and don't panic!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* congrats on not having to take the pill and things moving along nice and quickly  I'm sorry to hear about your past cycle but like you said new cycle, new partner and new clinic hunni 
Got everything crossed for you 
Im good thanks, 6wks today and got my scan thurs so nervous!!!

*puglover* the TWW is so nerve wracking isn't it  stay positive Hun you have a perfect blast on board got everything crossed for you


----------



## sugarsweet

Hoping2eggshare wow 6 weeks all ready wow time really does go quick when is your scan Hun ? 
yes every thing is going smoothly and at a paste lets hope it continues x
I just want that BFP now !! Xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hoping2eggshare just see scan Thursday how exciting  xx


----------



## Kelbert

Puglover - congrats on being pupo
Sugarsweet - congrats on being matched 
Hoping - good luck for your scan 
Me - Blugh still waiting

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## sugarsweet

thanks kelbert xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kelbert* - thanks. Have you chased your results recently?


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover how are you feeling?? Not long till test day how exciting  

Hoping wish you lots good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope all is well  

Sugarsweet that's great no pill saves more time   wish you lots luck Hun  

Kelbert hope you not waiting much longer, give them a email x 

Char,Minnie,kazzab,Stacey ,hope,tasha I hope you all well x


----------



## Kelbert

I sent an email last week, and didn't get a reply 
I rang yesterday afternoon, and left a message, hope someone gets back to me today!


----------



## Tasha1979

Kelbert bit gutting your waiting so long, but they come good in the end and then it goes sooooo quick!!

Hoping, wow your scans tomorrow?! That's gone so quick!!! Yikes!! lol. How you feeling?

Sugarsweet woohoo fantastic news, you'll be pupo before you know it!!!

Puglover, how you feeling? Any symptoms yet??

Hows everyone else?

I'm still waiting for AF, which hopefully should visit in the next 5 days or so.

I went to see a medium yesterday and she read the Angel cards for me. She said she wouldn't be surprised if I was already pregnant whilst sitting here     
She said I have a little girl coming my way and its going to have the spirit of my nan and is going to be a bit mischievous hahahaha and before I mentioned IVF she said something about me having twins     I had a lot of fertility cards pop out and the main fertility one, she laughed and said it will happen for me and soon. I find it comforting and I hope it comes true! What I did find weird was she mentioned I needed to get married (which I have been for the last 11 years haha) I think she was picking up the fact I make wedding cakes and then randomly she blurted out Matt which is my husbands name!!! Freaky or what?!


----------



## sugarsweet

thanks wanna b mum and tasha1979 yes getting more and more nervous now lol 
kelbert I no what you mean about the waiting look at me I was ready to give up as I thought I was never gonna get a match but all the ladies on here was right and before I new it , now ready to start DR with out even having to go on the pill what are you waiting for ? I found ringing them about 1ish was the best time to catch Ruth or Emma xx


----------



## Kelbert

Sugarsweet - I am waiting for my initial blood results to find out if I have been accepted! It's been over 5 weeks now, hope it isn't a bad sign!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*wanna b a mum* aw thank you I'm so nervous!!!  how are you

*tasha* I'm very nervous about the scan  hope your af comes soon  that is very freaky!!!! I whole that it all comes true 

*kelbert* hank you, I hope that your results come back soon 

*sugarsweet* yes it's tomorrow  aw I was nervous too and you will be fine I'm sure you will do great, time will fly by for you now 

*puglover* how are you getting on


----------



## carrie lou

Kelbert, I am also waiting for blood test results, it's only been 3 weeks for me though, so think perhaps I have a bit longer to wait... I would definitely give them a ring if I were you, I spoke to Emma last week, she is really nice and said they are only waiting for my chromosome test and cystic fibrosis carrier screen. I think these are the ones that can take a while, good luck, hope not too much longer for you   


Hoping, good luck for scan tomorrow, so exciting    


Puglover congrats on being PUPO and having so many lovely embies for the freezer. Hope the 2ww goes quick for you   


Sugarsweet, excellent news you are ready to start, lots of good luck to you   


Tasha, wow how funny what the medium said to you, here's hoping she is right   


Hello everyone else, I have been really bad about keeping up here but promise will make more of an effort now  


Well as mentioned above, I am just waiting for my last two blood test results to come back, it's been three weeks now. My best friend told me on DS's birthday of all days, that she is pregnant. I'm happy for her but obviously it's hard to deal with given what we are about to go through. Just hope I can soon join her in the bump club so to speak!  Would be nice to be pregnant at the same time as her.


I've been thinking a lot about what to write on my goodwill message and pen portrait. So hard to now where to start or what they would want to know! What did everyone else write? Every time I get out the paperwork to try and think about it, I feel really emotional, don't know why   I guess it's the idea that this might be read by a child one day, a child that I helped to create. It seems quite a big deal.


----------



## sugarsweet

Kelbert 5 weeks shouldn't be to long now they say up to 6 weeks try ringing them the times I gave you I'm sure every thing is just fine and you will be matched before you no it 
I'm cycling alone !!! 
Oh I do hope I keep the BFP luck thread going   xx


----------



## sugarsweet

quick one ladies with the coq10 what mg and how many did you take x


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- I just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow.. Will be looking for your update hon xx
Tasha- Good luck and hope the medium is all right..how exciting..lol
wannabmum-hope all is well with you
char, kazzab,puglover, anyone i missed...just wanted to say hi..

afm, nothing much to report, still having nausea every now and then and definitely a little bigger than before.


----------



## sugarsweet

can not wait for your scan up date hoping so exiting 
Minnie I hope your sickness ease's up for you hun x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sugarsweet me and tasha should not be far behind you as we both expecting af around the same time.tasha doing fet but I starting from beginning again with better luck this time I hope   

Tasha how spooky I hope it all comes true  

Minnie hope sickness eases for you soon   I ok just plodding along waiting for af to arrive so can get going again had a email fron lister today asking me to phone as soon as I come on as want to scan me on day 2 they said expecting my period around the 12th so only a week   athough last 2 days my stomac been quite uncomfortable hope all ok x 

Puglover how are you any feelings yet?? 

Kelbert ,carrie it really shouldn't be much longer for you hold in there


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping I would be nervous to but I sure all will be well I shall keep my fingers crossed for you and look forward to your update


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi all. I'm only 3dp5dt so I don't think I'd be having any symptoms yet. Would I Been feeling quite negative today - think I've allowed myself to feel too positive up until now. Just keep thinking that a perfect blast doesn't necessarily result in a pregnancy. Every other stage has ended up going really well and I just don't feel this is going to happen for me. Hope I feel more positive tomorrow. xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover bless you try stay positive Hun just remember you had bfp before so no reason why you can't again


----------



## carrie lou

Puglover, I'm sure it is too early for symptoms Hun. With DS I didn't feel any different until the day before OTD, and even then it was really subtle. A perfect blast may not be a guarantee but it gives you an excellent chance. Hang in there and try to stay positive, no reason why this shouldn't work for you


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- not long!!! So by end of June, all will be done?
Still having nausea but a little better now
Sugar sweet- bet you can't wait and have some cycle buddies here too
Puglover- it's too soon hon, the hardest wait is what you going through. The waiting is horrible but try to focus on other things if you can.My fingers are cross for you xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow. 
I will do personals tomorrow as I'm out tonight. But just wanted to say hoping good luck am I can't wait to hear how it went. Xxxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

oh I'm glad I have some cycle buddies I really scared of the side affects of DR heard they can be quite dreadfull I never had to DR at my last clinic panic mode really kicking in this is not good is it I'm stressing all ready and last time I was stressed I got a bfn   x


----------



## goingcrazy78

puglover congrats on being pubo exellent news on the snowbabies to  

hoping  best of luck for today im sure everything will be ok  

hi to everyone  else hope your all well


----------



## Kazzab25

Good luck hoping!!! 

Puglover, I had no symptoms other than cramping until I was about 5-6 weeks pregnant! Then I had no sickness just tired and hungry! 

Char and Minnie how are you doing? 

How's everyone else? 

AFM gender scan on Sunday!!! And my recipient got pregnant with her frozen embryo!! Very happy!


----------



## sugarsweet

got my nasal spray I Start sniffing on Saturday then back on my bleed for scan me and partner have decided even if his sperm has improved we are still going for icsi 
hopefully I get a good blast or 2 to put back  
Hope every one is well I have the most dreadful heart burn for 2 days now tried mints may have to get some thing from the pharmacy x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - that's so exciting. You've nearly officially started! When you go in for EC they will call your husband (the phone is right next to the bed and it scared the life out of me!) after they've sorted out his sample and will tell you whether it meets the criteria for standard IVF or ICSI. They needed our confirmation that we were happy to proceed with standard IVF but I didn't get the impression that they were giving us the choice if you see what I mean. So if his sample is good on the day I don't think they'll do ICSI even if you ask for it. But I could be wrong! I promise you that ICSI doesn't offer any advantage over standard IVF if the sample is good. xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks for that puglover I just worry that no sperm fertilises my eggs as his sperm was not in the best of forms on the low side and head shape was not good  . at my last clinic I had a hatching blast 5bb witch lister have said was a good blast so hopefully my eggs are still good 
How are you feeling Hun ? Xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Good luck today hon...thinking about you xxx

Sugarsweet- Puglover is right, if the sample is good there is no need of icsi. I'm not 100% sure but injecting into the eggs can have some slight disadvantage as well. The embryologist will advise you.

Kazzab- how exciting..can't wait for your news!! Happy for your receipient as well. I found FET being so much easier too 

Goingcrazy, wannabmum, char,Puglover- Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Sugarsweet I had no problems DR, the odd headache and bunged up nose but nothing I couldn't handle, hopefully you will be the same!! 

Kazza amazing news about your recipient, im still waiting to find out about mine, she had to have hers frozen and I don't know when she started so when I go in im going to ask then.

Hoping, good luck today!!  

Puglover, don't panic hun    

Minnie, I heard cocoa cola was good for nausea, my friend really struggled and found this helped majorly! 

Hellooooooooo everyone else!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you this for sure is a great thread.I have stocked up on the water and will take paracetamol if needed I do suffer with migraines so hope it don't start them of tho nurse seems to think I should be fine as well 
hoping hope scan go's well Hun 
Hope every one is well   xx


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping I hope that your scan went well and I look forward to hearing all about it.

Sugarsweet congrats on getting a match and starting treatment hope it all going well.

Minnie how is the sickness? I remember getting terrible sickness at 5 and 6 weeks pregnant then is calmed down and I had non once I hit 8 weeks.

Puglover hope your doing well. Stay positive hun I had no symptoms and thought I wouldn't get pregnant then I got my BFP. I think everyone feels the same way unsure if it will work. 

Kazzab good luck for the scan Sunday. can you feel the twins moving yet? I know my baby is moving as when I do the Doppler he or she moves. last week the baby was on the left side for ages now the baby has moved to the left slightly. Took me ages to find the HB the other day as he or she was moving.
Br great to see if you are having a boy or girl so exciting xx

Tasha any sign on Af yet?
Wanna b mum,  x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- How are you hon? 2 more weeks for your scan am I right? My sickness has eased but it gets me worried thinking if everything is ok or not. I have a scan next thursday privately and then week 10 via the NHS before my final ivig. Wishing for the 12 weeks to fly but it doesnt really stop you from overthinking sometimes. Is using a doppler ok? i've read it can sometimes be harmful if not using the right brand.
It's good that you get that sense of relief from it.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie how many weeks will you be next Thursday? I took my doppler to my midwife and she said it was a safe one to use and it cost me £50 so it wasn't a cheap brand. I would be so worried if I didn't use between scans an dI think being more stressed and worried is more harmful. I think there is different reviews on the dopplers. This is what mine says The ultrasound doppler uses sound waves which the baby cannot hear or feel. the sound waves bounce off the tissues inside the body and the return wave is what you hear. No power is involved. So the baby is not affected in any way.
I think if you buy the cheaper ones they can be harmful xx

Yes my scan is on the 22nd I am tempter to get one Saturday as I just want to check on baby its been nearly 4 weeks since my last scan but I may just wait. 

Being pregnant is scary and worrying even when you get past 12 weeks. I always worry as I just want my baby to be OK x

Have you gone off any foods yet? x I went off some foods and they made me feel sick x


----------



## Char111

maybe not 4 weeks since my last scan but feels like that just worked it out was nearly 3 weeks I think x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- The doppler is definitely keeping you going. Hang in there for 16weeks if you can.. 
I'm 7w 4 days today, scan will be 8w4days. Not really gone off any food. The only thing is i can eat much, more like small quantities a couple of times a day. Sounds horrible but I'm burping a lot, feeling gassy..
With the doppler do you hear or see the heartbear rate?


----------



## Char111

Yes my Doppler is the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler and it has 3 settings and you can see the hb. The babies Hb sounds like a horse gabbling and mine is also 150 or above. 8 weeks already next week. I will be 15 weeks Monday so on my scan I will be 16 weeks 5 days x Where are you having your private scan? x


----------



## Minnie2

Char-wow....15 weeks monday! Could you hear at 8 weeks? I thought you cant till much later Im going back to the gynae that did my surgeries. It's in St Thomas NHS but he sees patients privately.


----------



## Char111

I didn't use mine till 12 weeks as the baby is to small and I knew if I couldn't find it I would be scared. I took mine to my midwife and she found the babies Hb and told me what it sounded like.  She also told me they were safe and would cause no harm to the baby. I think when I start feeling the baby I won't use it anymore x

It won't be long before you are 12 weeks I have never wanted a year to go so quick just want my stomach to get bigger and then feel the baby and then give birth. .x 

x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- I bet you can't wait..I feel the same way too but I'm still nervous about everything. I'm going to a bit of research with the dopplers now..


----------



## Char111

let me know what you find about dopplers x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey Ladies!!!!!

I just spent the last 30 mins briefly catching up on all since I have been away. I will try my best to do personals but if I miss anyone, im sorry...

FIRSTLY!!!! Congrats to Puglover! You have done amazingly well! How does is feel to be PUPO! You will be getting your BFP hopefully this time next week...eeeeek exciting!!

Wanna b mum - So sorry that your cycle was cancelled but glad you have pulled the positives and looking forward to another cycle. The clinics are really going in blind when you do your 1st cycle, its always better when they know how you will respond.

Minnie - Congrats on your 1st scan.. Im sorry that you have had a little bleeding, I bet you were very scared but it is quite common. 
Sugar sweet - Congrats on finally getting matched! All systems go now!!!

To all you other pregnant mumma's out there... Hope you are all well. And hey to everyone else I may have missed.

AFM- HOLIDAY FROM HELL!!!! (well, not quite) Never been so glad to be home! After my mutant face went down, it took 5 days mind. I thought, 'yes, now for some sun..' I wasn't going to let this ruin my holiday. Well, then came the weather, the heavy rain and tropical storms! I have never seen so much rain and floods! The storms were quite scary too! I am so disappointed with my holiday. After a really bad year, this was our treat and we had so many high expectations of this holiday and none were met 

But onwards and upwards! I go to the Lister on Monday to transfer the sperm and to have my bloods for T Cruzi... I am hoping that after a week or so I will be matched once they have the results back. Im eager to get on with this although petrified. I am very indecisive on whether to stay on the thread whilst stimming, EC & ET as I don't want to put added pressure on myself. I will decide nearer the time. This has no reflection on you ladies as each and every one of you are amazingly supportive... its a 'me' thing.

I have now been awake for 27 hours. soooooo tired! I put on 10lbs on holiday!!!!! so I am back at the gym tomorrow and eating healthy too!!!
My mobile was cut off when I came back this morning, when I called them to query it, they told me that it was cos I had ran up a bill of £195!!!!  crazy!!!


Sorry for the rambling

xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hope sounds like your holiday wasn't a good one and that's a shame about the weather. well now your back you can focus on your treatment.

You are bound to be scared everyone feels like that I was the same. It will be a shame not to have you on here to follow your journey but you have to do whats right for you hun xxx I hope that you get matched quick I have no doubt you will xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks ladies, I had my scan and then oh and I went down to have a walk along the seafront 

Anyway, the scan...
We got there and she was looking for the baby but could only see a sac... She then said she will do an internal but then before she had to do that she found my LO  he/she was all snug right against the wall 
Baby measured 5.5mm so They pushed me back by 2 days, so I'm 6wks today 

We saw the heartbeat straight away it was the most magical moment EVER 
We got 16 pics and a disc 

My ovaries are very hyper stimulated still though- one measured 12cm (should be 3cm) so I emailed the clinic and they said they will go down in sometime- but it explains why my stomach is huge and why I can feel my ovaries etc... You can feel it from the outside she showed me lol!

Hi to everyone I haven't read back


----------



## sugarsweet

arwww so happy for you hoping2eggshare been looking out for  you all day as for me I start sniffing on Saturday 3 times a day I really hope i'm as lucky as you ladies on here   xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Omg hoping, my heart sunk and then came back, had a massive fright lol...........woohooo!! Sooooo pleased all is ok!!      

Hope, that's just gutting, awwww so sorry 

Char, no AF, no sore boobs, no pains, nothing, nada!! lol. I always get sore boobs from CD15 gahhhhhhhhhh!!!  

Oh and with the dopplers, don't get confused with the woosh woosh noise of the placenta and your own heartbeat hahaha. They sound exactly the same!! So get lots of advice from the midwife like Char did.


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping - glad your scan went well sweety.. Hope it feels more real now. Soooooo jealous!!

Tasha - hope AF comes soon... Always the way when ur waiting for it...

Ladies, I wanna do acupuncture this time round, does anyone recommend when I should start this?

xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hope84* - acupuncture is quite expensive, so I wanted to make sure I only did enough sessions to actually make a difference, if you know what I mean! They will all tell you that you should start having a session a week as soon as you can in the run up to treatment, but there was no way I could afford £40 odd every week while I was waiting to start! I decided I would start once I had started the nasal spray. I ended up having two sessions during DR/stimms, one session the day before EC, one session a couple of hours before ET (this is the one they say is _really_ important, as backed up by various clinical studies) and one session the day after ET. So five in total. Not sure if I'm going to continue; I think it will depend on my outcome. Gulp.


----------



## Char111

Hoping so happy for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- so pleased for you !! That's good news. Mine measured 5mm, lister put me back by a day. Really looking forward to the next scan but can't hell being nervous. Hope you ovaries will go back to normal soon xx

Hope84- sorry to hear abt the holiday but guess the good news is your closer to your cycle 😀

Puglover- when is otd hon?


----------



## Puglover1980

Tuesday...


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping yay   so happy for you hopefully you can try relax a little now x

Puglover not long till test day keep yourself busy over weekend hopefully it will come round quicker  

Hope sorry you didn't have a nice holiday what a shame   but on plus side step closer to starting your cycle  

Sugarsweet I really wouldn't go with Icsi if they say you don't need it as there are more risks than with natural, plus the bonus of saving money  
And you may not get side affects with dr I never x 

Minnie I glad sickness wearing of a bit, bet you really can't wait to get past 12 weeks x

Kelbert have you heard anything yet??

Hi char,kazzab,carrie,goingcrazy hope you all well  

Tasha we due on about the same time next week lets hope af shows for us both on time and doesn't leave us hanging   I just want get going again I got be scanned on day 2 of period want it hurry so can get my new plan x


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Hoping congratulations! Had my heart in my mouth when reading your post. ! So pleased all is well! 

Ps my scan date is tomorrow now, they changed it did to sickness!!


----------



## Kelbert

Hi wannabe, 
I  hoping to hear today .... Finally managed to speak to Emma yesterday, she told me that my file wasn't there,so she assumes its with the doc. Fingers crossed


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks for all the advice yes I'm gonna wait on the day then if I don't need it then may just go with what they say, I'm just so nervous that they will think his sperm is all right on the day but its not good enough to fertilise the egg  the things you worry about with ivf ( pulling hair out ) oh I do hope I don't get side affects from nasal spray x


----------



## Tasha1979

Wannab, hehehe I think we need to do some kind of dance to get it going!!! You watch mine come at the weekend when I cant get hold of anyone to book in my scan, I only have a 3 day light period so it may naff it all up gahhhh!! 

My 11 year old has been asked to do a sporting academy qualifier on Wednesday as he is gifted and talented in sport, its a massive thing and gives him 5 years worth of special training in all aspects of sport and I guarantee my scan will be then............im in panic mode


----------



## dingle123

*pug* - just popping in to wish you could luck for Tuesday - any sneaky testing?!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Nope, no sneaky testing. It's all I've thought about all day but I keep coming to the same decision that it makes sense to wait.


----------



## sugarsweet

I agree puglover I tested early last time this time I will hold out to test day with the help of this thread lol as I will be needing lots of encouragement not to test early !! xx


----------



## Kelbert

I spoke to Emma at about 4pm , and she said that James was going to call me. But as its nearly 5.30 now, I expect not!


----------



## Char111

Kazzab gl for the scan tomorrow I am looking forward to knowing what the sex of your twins are. Let us know tomorrow. Hope your feeling ok 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kelbert* - how utterly annoying. I know the doctors are super busy but it doesn't help you! I wonder what he wants to discuss. He's so lovely. He did my EC. (Although every single member of staff I've met there has been lovely.) FC someone gets back to you first thing on Monday. You could email James so that you're fresh in his mind. Better than a post-it note on his desk! (I'm sure they're more hi-tech with their messages than that, but you get the idea.)


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- good luck for tomorrow. Exciting!! Can't wait to hear yr news

Pug lover- not too long for you. Hang in there
I tested on 8dp5dt.. Was too afraid to do it earlier 

Char, wannabmum, sugarsweet,Kelsey, tasha- hope all is well x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Kelbert how annoying   hang in not long to wait.

Kazzab good luck tomorrow shall look forward to your update  

Puglover you doing well holding off , hope you ok x 

Tasha mine due wed bet it's late always is when you want it to come. How fab you must be so proud I do hope your scan don't fall on Wednesday x 

Hi all have fab weekend


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ladies here's 3 links- short clips of my embryos heartbeat  they were all on the cd I was given if anyone is interested  
Not sure if they will work on here?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5fgjzpltcpegkse/1_1_A.AVI

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vvl5j46jsvivhlf/1_4_A.AVI

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o6tkzkntl4c0msc/1_10_A.AVI

*sugarsweet* thank you  I'm sure you will be lucky lister seem to have an amazing success rate  that's good you won't test early- you're stronger than me  we will help you through your TWW 

*tasha* aw sorry I scared you with the beginning of my post  hope that you're okay

*hope* Don't feel jealous... It will be your turn soon 

*char* thank you, how's things going with you

*minnie* thanks Hun  mines 5.5mm and she went to look at some chart- the place I went to usually scan from 7wks... So I'm thinking I'm probably still 6w2d...
When is your next scan

*wanna b mum* yes feel a little more relaxed thank you  I hope af shows on time for you so you can get your plan 

*kazza* aw sorry to scare you how was your scan today

*kelbert* I hope that you hear back soon hunni 

*puglover* how are you doing Well done not testing!! Do you think you will cave at all or wait it out??


----------



## Puglover1980

Really want to wait it out. Stave off the possible misery for as long as I can!


----------



## sugarsweet

HOPING2EGGSHARE just watched the clips of your little embie so lovely I bet you can not top watching   xx


----------



## Char111

Hoping your videos are lovely. That HB is nice and fast its amazing and so nice that they gave you a cd of it. I am doing well. My stomach is getting bigger. Symptoms just head aches which my midwife said are normal in pregnancy and I keep getting blocked up nose which again is normal from all the hormones. 
Hope your feeling Ok though xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I was so made up with the cd and the 16 pics- we only paid £60, will for sure go there again, the price goes up after an early scan but all in a good price range 
I have had constant headaches too char for the past week  have you been taking anything? I know paracetamol is safe but I really don't want to take it whilst I'm so early... 
I bet you're growing nicely  how exciting!!!

*sugarsweet* yes I'm constantly watching them  it's amazing  bet you can't wait to start the spray tomorrow 

*puglover* everything crossed for you that you get your positive test on Tuesday


----------



## sugarsweet

hoping I'm scared that I'm gonna get bad side affects I worry about things like that I'm one of them that read the small print and panic !!! also worry that I'm gonna be doing it right agrhhhh I'm sure I will be OK roll on 7am tomorrow xxx
hope every one is well and has a lovley week end xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hey ladies, I'm so excited, I got an email from lister today and all my blood tests came back fine so it looks like we're good to go!!!! We have to arrange to get our donor sperm moved from our old clinic but they don't think that will be too much of an issue. I can't believe it, I never thought it would all come together so quickly  Can't wait to get matched now  


Kelbert, so sorry you are still waiting - how frustrating   


Puglover, well done you on not testing early  Not long to go now, hope you are bearing up OK  


Hoping, just watched your video clips - aaaaaw, so amazing! You must be thrilled  


Hope everyone else is well, have a great weekend everyone - it's meant to be lovely weather. Not sure how much fun we will have though as DS is sick


----------



## Bubbles12

Hoping -  Just watched your scan,.... How lovely!

Kelbert - sorry to hear your frustration. I emailed the clinic too today to confirm sperm transfer for Monday and got no reply :-(

Carrie -  Glad to hear bloods came back ok, we could end up cycling together.

Kazza - Good luck with scan, bet you cant wait

Hey to everyone else.

AFM - Is it possible to have a little Jetlag from travelling back from Mexico? My sleeping is all over the shop. Looking forward to getting the ball rolling with treatment, getting bored now!!!

xxxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

hello hope every one is well 
so I just done my first nasal spray after holding the bottle for 5 mins shaking feel a but silly now !! But omg the taste is vile it's been 10 mins and I can still taste it and its making me feel sick I'm not good when it coming to things like this  at least I no I have took it right I suppose did you ladies take any thing after to get Reid of the taste ? Xx


----------



## Tasha1979

A bag of sweets!!!    

You get used to the bitter taste lol


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- love your clips. That is such a good price. got one pic from lister- 5 mins at £ 165 !!
Next scan is next week, Thursday 8 w4 days. This will be private with my gynae who did my laparoscopy. Then another at week 10 before my final ivig. How are you feeling? My sickness is up n down, waiting for 1st trimester to end so I'm injection free too then

Sugarsweet- sorry its nasty but take a long good sniff and maybe something to drink afterwards

Hope84, kelbert, char, puglover,Kazzab  and anyone I missed- hi


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks tasha and Minnie I will do that on the plus side if I can taste it I must be doing it right !! 
Hope you are both well and every one else xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoo got AF today. Scan booked for Tuesday!! I'm nervous but excited!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Hoping that's great news!!!!  The video is amazing!! 

AFM a girlie and a lil boy!!! Over the moon!!!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh kazza that's fantastic news!!!!!!! Sooooo pleased for you!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Kazzab that's fab congratulations  

Not sure what to do bit worried as just been toilet and is a little blood ( sorry to much info ) but seems af coming early was not expected till wed so if I start full bleed later today or in morn I won't get hold of lister till Monday and they want scan me day 2-3 of bleed so panicking now   can someone help am I right thinking day 1 would be classed as tomorrow this late in day?? 

Sorry foe me post,hope everyone well x


----------



## Bubbles12

Kazza - thats amazing! 1 of each.. A ready made family for you..

wanna - yes, tomorrow will be day 1.

Xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Kazza congrats how lovely one of each xx
tasha1979 well done in AF coming xxx
Still good news rolling on this thread I love this thread so much xx


----------



## Minnie2

Kazzab- amazing news!! Yay how lovely 😀

Wannabmum- it don't matter, they can scan you till day 5 if I'm not wrong


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kazzab* - that's lovely that you're having one of each. Congrats.

*Wanna b mum* - don't panic, tomorrow will count as day 1, so you can either go on Monday or Tuesday to have your scan (although I think Minnie's right - they can scan up to day 4 or 5 I think). Are you taking the pill this time or going straight into the nasal spray? I bet you're so pleased to be starting again. x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie,puglover I not sure bout day 5 as they said want to scan me day 2-3 yes happy to get started again but very nervous this time due to what happened last time   don't think I doing pill this time and not sure bout the spray they said might have another injection of something instead of that but I won't find out my plan till scan so shall no more then x


----------



## sugarsweet

wanna b mum its fine Hun I have a 28 day bleed me and nurse worked out that my bleed day falls on a Friday she said it was fine they can scan up to day 4 of bleed xx
hope every one has had a nice day i have been out and brought some Brazil nuts yuk they are not nice at all but all worth it I hope I have drunk so much water today to keep them headaches away Lol xx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwwhhh lovely news Kazza   
How is everyone? Been away in Majorca for a week looks like weather here was fab too!

Xxxx
Good luck to those cycling... You're at the best clinic  

Hello to hoping, char, Minnie


----------



## Bubbles12

Stacey - hope u had a nice time.
question for you, how did u win a free cycle at Lister?

Xx


----------



## Char111

Kazzab wow that is fantastic boy and girl that is so nice. 
How have you been feeling? 

Minnie is your scan Thursday? Gl for that. How are you feeling?

Hoping how are you? 

Hope I was jet lagged when I go back from Mexico but your body will get used to be back soon. 
Hope your well. 

Staceyemma hope you had a lovely time away? When is your next scan? 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi char dating scan is Wednesday.
I'm 12 weeks tomorow   
Did you gradually reduce your cyclogest?
Worried about stopping it suddenly..


----------



## staceyemma

Sorry didn't see ur post hope84
I'll pm u!


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi ladies,

can I please join, we have an appointment next month booked at the lister clinic and I am hoping to egg share so I have found this thread so positive and informative and so many success stories - hopefully this will be the same for us.

slightly nervous about our journey as we have never been through any assisted conception so I am still not familiar with all the terms etc but I am sure I will learn.

I had a few questions that i would be grateful if anyone could answer.

1) we have blood test booked a week before consultation however the letter says they need day 3 and day 21 we dont live near london and I dont think our doctor will perform these tests for the clinic I also cannot go down to the clinic in london on these days, do the tests have to be performed on these days? what bloods do they take on the consultation?

2) as explained above we do not live near london (we live in yorkshire) in total how many times do you need to attend clinic? i am trying to asses how much holiday days i am going to need to take.

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello lullabelle 2013 welcome this tread is full of wonderful ladies who have made me feel very welcome 
with my bloods I asked my gp and they were fine to do them may be if you tell them you are egg sharing they will be kind enough to do them other gp's will do them for a charge .
On the amount of times you have to go I think it depends on
you and how your body and bloods come back ie 
On my first round of ivf differnt clinic when I was doing my stims it was every 2 days but I have seen that it can be differnt from woman to woman 
May be the other ladies could give you better advice as a lot are further a long in treatment or have BFP's 
Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *lulabelle*, welcome. I'll do my best to answer your questions.

1. They never did 21 day bloods with me. Pretty sure they don't need them. That said, I'd had them before so that might be why. They will _definitely_ need day 2-4 bloods along with a test for your AMH (also blood). These are the tests they usually do before your consultation, but I believe you can proceed without them. You won't be able to start treatment until they have a full picture of your cycle and ovarian reserve though. And yes, the test does need to be done between CD 2 and 4 so they can assess your hormone levels. Your GP should be happy to refer you for this one simple blood test if you can't have it done at Lister. I think they like to know your AMH before you have your consultation but I can't find a definitive answer to this in my literature. (The AMH test can be done at any time in your cycle.)

2. This bit is going to be trickier for you. Before treatment you could certainly get away with only one or two trips to the clinic. However, during treatment there will be frequent trips - during my recent cycle I had to go in for a scan and blood test every other day for nearly two weeks, along with a baseline scan before I got started. In total I had something like 10 trips to the clinic not including a whole morning for egg collection and a trip in for blastocyst transfer. I'm sure there are other women from outside London who have cycled at Lister and made it work - there's a whole Lister clinic board on here so maybe see if you can find someone on there who lives out of London. I know they have satellite clinics for scans and bloods but I'm not sure where these are. Obviously some people manage to have treatment abroad, so I assume it will be simple enough for you to have treatment at the Lister, but put it this way - I'm grateful I live nearby. At what is a very stressful time you definitely don't want any added travel stress.

All the ladies on this thread are very knowledgable so please ask away if you have any more questions.

Lots of luck. xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Just spotted your other question about the bloods they take at consultation. These are for a full STI work up, including HIV, various strains of hepatitis, genetic karyotyping and cystic fibrosis (these chromosomal tests take about 4-6 weeks to come back). There may be a couple of other ones. It's all listed on the website. They will also take a urine sample for chlamydia.


----------



## Puglover1980

Your husband will need to have various blood tests too. He can have these done at Lister on the day of your consultation but you will have to pay for them. My husband managed to get his done through his GP but not all will agree to do this.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello puglover how are you feeling ? Not long till test date well done on holding out sending lots of positive vibes   xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thank you for the replies.

I might try the gp again, what reason did you give for needing the tests? 

From what I have read so far it seems everyone is different with how many times they had to go to clinic, I didn't realise however that lister also have satelite clinics they can send you to for bloods etc, does anyone know if there are any up north?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm so excited but trying not to get my hopes up to much 

X


----------



## Minnie2

Staceyemma- hope you had a good hol hon, wow that's quick! 13 weeks already! How are you feeling?

Char- how are you hon? One more week closer to yours scan 😃
My 8w4days is this Thursday. Nervous n excited, hoping everything is progressing well. I still have nausea every now and then and tummy a little bloated.

Puglover- 2 more days for you. How you feeling?

Sugarsweet- hope all is well with spraying

Lulabelle- welcome


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi lullabelle2013 I told my GP I was doing egg share and what I needed done they done all my bloods the only one they could not do for me was the AMH and chromosome 
My partner went to his own GP his at a different clinic and the fine all his for him as well hopefully you have a understanding GP. 
When I come to lister I all ready had my bloods from old clinic so didn't have to come in for them x


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi Minnie yes I'm doing ok I'm getting AF cramp pains tho is this normal ? Also have a mild headache I have been drinking 2 bottles of 1ltr bottles a day !! Xx hope you are well and growing bump xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Sugarsweet- yes the spray can give you a headache. I think I had a bleed about 5 days after the spray! Good news then af is on the way for you. Good on the water intake as it keeps the headache at bay. I remember taking paracetamol once or twice through the whole process.


----------



## sugarsweet

Yes Minnie funny enough I'm due on in about 5days and have a reg cycle so hopefully it comes on time  just want to get there now I have not had to take no tablets for headache yet but have them on hand xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey ladies,

Just on my way to the Lister to transfer sperm over and for my final blood test before matching begins..

Wish me luck all goes to plan

Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I am absolutely beside myself with nerves and anxiety. Totally dreading tomorrow! I've managed to keep vaguely positive for most of the wait but now I just feel sick every time I think about taking that test.

Hope you're all doing OK. xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Lulabelle* - I've just checked and there are no satellite clinics right near you. There are two in other parts of London and one in Wrexham. http://www.ivf.org.uk/satellite-clinics/ But I guess Wrexham is much nearer to North Yorkshire than London!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Puglover,

I have a very good feeling about you... You wil get your BFP tomorroe.

Well done for sticking it out to OTD 

xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Hope84*. I really hope you're right. Good luck with the sperm transportation! xxxx


----------



## Dudders

Hope you're all doing well ladies and good luck for tomorrow Puglover.

Just to say that's a typo on the lister satellite clinics page - the clinic is in fact in Wexham Berkshire and not Wrexham.  Although Mr Watson is lovely London would still be easier from there!  As far as I know you can't use a satellite for egg share as when you use one, you pay them and not lister for scans and bloods and the consultant there makes decisions on your meds.


----------



## Puglover1980

Lol, thanks for that *Dudders*! I thought it was odd that it said Bucks! Didn't realise you couldn't use those clinics for egg share, but it makes sense I guess. So *Lulabelle* - you'd be looking at quite a few trips to London, and during the injection phase these _could_ be every other day.


----------



## sugarsweet

Good luck for tomorrow PUGLOVER be waiting for that news of a bfp   xx


----------



## Char111

Puglover gl for testing tomorrow. 

Staceyemma yes the nurses told me at lister to warn off the cyclogest as I was so scared to come off them. I took one every day for a few days then every 2 days for a few days then came off them. I have been fine doing that and had no bleeding what so ever.
remember your cervix is closed up so you can't bleed if everything is Ok I think you can have light bleeding that's it x

Minnie how are you feeling?

Hoping how are you?

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Char how are u? Do u have a bump? I think I'll take one a day for next few days then one every other then stop...
I'm 12 weeks today.
I still have 5 boxes of cyclogest left!

Good Luck Puglover! x


----------



## Char111

Hi Staceyemma yeah that what I did and it did no harm. And will no doubt make you feel a bit better. 
I'm OK my next scan is on the 22nd and I get to find out the sex. It seems ages away though. 
How have you been? Any sickness? I didn't really have any sickness.
Are you going to find the sex out?

Puglover did you get sickness with your little girl when you was pregnant?


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thanks every one I suppose if you can't use satelite clinic then it doesn't matter where they are

I know that when treatment is going ahead we will likely have to move near London for a week or so not sure traveling every day will be good for my stress levels

Did anyone have to stay near the clinic during treatment or do you all live near by?

Sorry for all the questions just trying to understand what to expect

Thank and good luck to you all currently going through this x


----------



## Minnie2

Go Stacey- congrats on the 12 weeks today. Think il do what char did, slowly get off it

Char- 12 more days!! Seems long I understand I can't even wait to get to 12 w
Are you all refraining from sex? I've been a good girl so far! Haha

Puglover- one more day! I think you will have a BFP hon


Sugarsweet- hope all is well


----------



## Tasha1979

lulabelle, hi!! I live in Medway and its a mare to get to so we have been using the train, a lot easier as the station is only a short walk away. Used the car a few times but it costs the same amount anyway   good luck!!


----------



## Minnie2

Lulabelle- did you mention you are in Yorkshire? 
I think some people try to stay nearby but lots travelled too. When do you start?


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I know only 12 days but feels like 12 years to me lol to be honest Minnie I asked James at Lister about sex and he said it is fine all through pregnancy so I didn't really stop. I must admit the first 8 weeks I didn't but then after that I did and this baby is doing just fine. 
I think if your worried hold out but the baby is in its own sac and it can't get harmed by it. 

Oh staceyemma yes my stomach is growing but then I was bloated after EC so its just getting bigger. None of my clothes fit me so I am going shopping this week to buy a few bigger clothes for myself. Is your stomach getting bigger? xx


----------



## sugarsweet

hello Minnie hope you are well 
i'm not to bad thanks just a little more tired and the odd headache but its bearable so far so good AF pains seem to of gone just odd twinge but my boobs are killing me, but all worth it if I get my bfp at the end of it all   x


----------



## Char111

lulabelle2013 lucky for me I live in Wimbledon but I think most people stay in London as its quite intense the treatment and you have to have scans every other day. That area of London is quite expensive so maybe you could look to rent a holiday home for a few weeks nearer to the hospital. x Good luck for the up and coming treatment xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- good to know. I didn't ask but ill wait for  12 weeks ESP after the slight bleed and first fail attempt, I'm a bit scared. I hope the 12 days flies for you and times flies overall!!its an exciting scan for you!

Sugarsweet- yes all worthit in the end hon

Tasha- how are you? When do you start fet?

Hoping- hope you're well x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - not really. I was nauseous from about 7 weeks until about 12 weeks but was never actually sick. It was always worse if I hadn't eaten enough and was easy enough to get rid of by carrying crackers or pretzels around with me everywhere. I had a dream pregnancy really. I continued with the gym until I was 20 weeks and only really started to struggle by about 36 weeks (which was a very hot early July - not nice on the underground!).


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi Minnie yes I live in Yorkshire. Not started treatment yet actually getting ahead of myself but trying to keep positive and hope that I would get accepted as iv had bloods etc were all good and we have a 3 year old conceived naturally. This positivity could be setting me up for a fall!!

I think we will need to move closer to clinic for a mini break but that's ages away yet I'm getting ahead of myself just trying to work it all out

Thanks again for all your advice x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Lulabelle- Probably might be less stress for you to rent an apartment for a 2 weeks or so. I hope everything goes well for you and you will be accepted


----------



## lulabelle2013

Sorry for more questio but let's say we are accepted how many times have each of you attended clinic and in what time frame

I appreciate everyone different but I'm wondering after consultation how many times and when we will need to go to London 

Thanks again x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi ladies 

No personals as on my phone and low on battery.

Just on my way back from the clinic. OH sperm is safely at the lister and blood test has been done. The results should take around 10 days then I will be matched..
canny wait xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Lulabelle - I think I put this in one of my earlier posts, but this was my timeline of visits:

Visit 1: attended clinic for cd2-4 bloods and AMH (early February)
Visit 2: half-day consultation (21 March)
Visit 3: baseline scan and injection teach (2 May)
Visit 4: first scan (15 May)
Visit 5: second scan (17 May)
Visit 6: third scan (20 May)
Visit 7: fourth scan (22 May)
Visit 8: fifth scan (24 May)
Visit 9: sixth scan (25 May)
Visit 9: egg collection (28 May)
Visit 10: transfer (2 June)

I think I had one or two more scans than normal because they were worried about overstimulating me due to my PCOS, but I think it's a fairly standard number of visits really.


----------



## Kelbert

Hi all , 
Just to let you know that unfortunately I cannot egg share, I am deverstated, 
I want to wish you all the luck in the world, and hope that each and everyone of you get the child you long for 

Thanks for all the advice and support 

Kelbert xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry to hear that kelbert. Did they give a reason why you couldnt?

xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Kelbert I so sorry Hun I hope you ok and can find another way to get your bfp  

Puglover well done waiting out and lots of luck for tomorrow I so hope it's a bfp for you   shall be thinking of you x x 

Tasha good luck for scan tomorrow  

Hi everyone else,hope you all well x 

Well I had my scan today and not good news can't start straight away like they wanted   as have a cyst and also my lining to thick so back on pill for 3 weeks then another scan to make sure all back in order, I been trying think positive and be strong through all this but doesn't seem be helping me really struggling to stay strong now feel so down thinking its never going to be my time


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry to hear ur news wanna... I know you r a bit disheartened. I hope things workout for you.

what time was u at the clinic? We could have been there at the same time

Xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi hope I was there just after half 1 x


----------



## carrie lou

Kelbert, so sorry to hear your news, I can imagine how devastated you must be  I really hope you can find a plan B and get your BFP another way. Lots of     to you.


Wannab, sorry you are facing a delay. Must be very frustrating. Hang in there, you will get there eventually   


Lullabelle, I also live quite a distance from London though probably not as far as you, but am also concerned about the number of trips I will have to make especially as we have a two year old son and will need to organise childcare etc. I mentioned it to the nurse I saw at the initial consultation, she was very accommodating and said she would try to consolidate two of the trips into one to save me a journey. From what I can gather it is when you are stimming that you have the most trips, as you have to get scanned every 2-3 days, so I think we will just have to accept that there will be lots of to-ing and fro-ing for those few days. For egg collection though you have to be there very early in the morning so we will have to stay overnight in London the night before. Worth having a chat to the nurse when you see them so they know your situation and can try to make things as easy as possible for you. Good luck   


Puglover, very good luck for testing


----------



## Bubbles12

I was there at 12, so would have missed you.

Well, im in bed, poorly, well, I have a cold. Im actually glad I have one and have welcomed it with open arms. The reason is because on my 1st cycle, I got a cold at 6 wks oregnant and on my 2nd cycle, I got a cold on my 2ww... So I would rather get it out of the way now.

Puglover, im very excited for tomorrow and will be checking all the time til I see u have announced ur result

Night ladies zzzz xxxx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks carrie unfortunately wouldn't feel so bad but already had a cancelled cycle now this slowing me down getting started again, just want to get going and get thro hole cycle this time


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - so sorry to hear that. What a pain the bum. Fingers crossed the pill sorts out those issues.

*Kelbert* - oh dear, that's sad news. Did they tell you why?


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thanks carrielou that's really helpful. We also have a 3 year old and work full time so it's juggling all this about.

I think it's the unknown therefore you can't plan, I like to plan things and if they only give you a few days notice this will be difficult. Which leads me onto my next question - do partners have to attend all appointments as this might make things easier if I just go (although he will want to be there)

Puglover thanks for your timeframe that's really helped me understand and boy you have been a lot - really hope you get good news tomorrow as I'm sure it will all be worth it.

Xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Kelbert- really sorry about yr news

Wannabmum- will the pill hell shrink the cyst? I think it helps with that right? Stay strong hon. My first ivf failed and it was so difficult but I'm sure you will get your BFP at the end of the wait. X

Puglover- wishing you all the best for Tom


----------



## Puglover1980

TWO LINES!!!

In total and utter shock but am completely overjoyed. Thank you all so much for your support.


----------



## sugarsweet

Congrates PUGLOVER   what a lovely start to the day 
lister truly are a great clinic xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Yay!!!! I bloody knew it!!!

Congrats!!!

Xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Yay   so pleased for you, knew you be ok


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi Minnie yeah I hope it does and thin out my lining. She called it a chocolate cyst (full  of blood) reading up on this last night all comes back to mild endo. Which I know you have is that right?? I bit confused as never been told this before always been told I just unexplained as never find anything wrong normally so now wondering if this why I can't fall naturally plus am I right in thinking this is normally a second issue so worrying more now bloody google


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks everyone  Praying it sticks obviously.

*Wanna b mum* - I know it's easy for me to say, but try not to panic. I imagine the chocolate cyst is from that massive follicle you had. They tend to shrink back naturally pretty quickly from what I understand. They are not always related to endometriosis. I think they can be quite common after treatment with clomid or femara, for instance. You stimmed for quite a few days before the cycle was cancelled - the cyst is bound to be as a result of the drugs.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks puglover that makes me feel little better, dont think from the big follicle thou as cyst on other side but yes could be from drugs and that x enjoy ur day you must be on cloud nine xx


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover!!!!         
Woohoo very happy for u!
good old lister!!!!


----------



## Kazzab25

Wahoooooo congratulations!!!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Puglover, congratulations - wonderful news!!!    


Lulabelle, I know the planning is going to be difficult - I work part time so am hoping at least some of my appointments fall on my days off, otherwise I am going to have to use a lot of annual leave! Still not sure what to tell my boss  as I am likely to need time off at short notice and she will want to know why! As to partners, I'm not sure but I'm hoping to go up on my own as much as I can, it just makes sense as then DH can look after LO while I'm gone. Makes things a bit easier and cheaper (one train fare instead of two). Obviously though he will want to be there for EC and ET.


----------



## Char111

Congratulations puglover. I am so happy for you. 
Lister is truly amazing. Xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been on much, been so tired lately.... I have been stalking but not posting... I hope that everyone is doing okay

*puglover* yay CONGRATULATIONS    so happy for you  lister certainly are giving us all our bps  are you going to get blood rests or wait for your scan How nice your LO is going to have a sister/bother


----------



## Tasha1979

OMG puglover!!!!!!!! 2 lines!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!!!!!!! Well done you!!!!!!!! Im so pleased for you hun!!!


----------



## dingle123

Hooray! I love testing - so bloody exciting! Congrats xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks again everyone   Lister is the absolute BEST clinic.

No, no blood tests for me. I've never had them before and think they can cause unnecessary worry. I will be booking my early scan later on today. I'd love to have it at Lister but really can't justify the cost. There is a My Ultra Baby near me in Highgate so we'll go there. That way we can have it done at the weekend too. I can do without any more days off work!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* my gp recommended the bloods with it being an IVF pregnancy, my loss and chemicals... but so many people don't have them and if you think its added stress then yes stay clear...
I didn't have my scan at lister either- the price is ridiculous and plus I live like 2 hours away so we went local, which I'm happy about as we got a cd with pics and heartbeat on and like 16 pics 

How you feeling I bet you were shaking wasn't you!!! I couldn't stop!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78

puglover massive congratulations hun i knew youd get that bfp another lister baby on the way wooo wooo  

kazzab congratulations a boy and girl amazing news for you  

everyone else hope your all well


----------



## Puglover1980

I'm in shock. I was utterly convinced it would be negative. It was a really horrible testing experience actually - so nerve wracking. It came as such a surprise to see two lines. I just burst into tears. I'm very nervous about what could go wrong, but I know I can successfully carry a pregnancy to full term and this was a super blastocyst so I am determined to keep positive.

I know some people are comforted by the beta blood tests but I think I need a break from needles at least for a couple of weeks! I've made an appointment to see my GP next week so will see what he suggests.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm sure you won't need them, mine was mainly due to chemicals... My arms were so sore after the daily blood tests I ended up having but the bloods were a great piece of mind to me  but if you don't want them then don't get them  the injection break is lovely 
You will do great you had a top grade blast I had to keep reminding myself of that too 
So you're only 3 weeks behind me 

Once you have your scan you will relax a tiny bit 

I'm glad that your horrible testing experience turned into such a positive one  I had a feeling you was going to get your bfp today


----------



## mmcm

Hello lovely ladies

Puglover I'm so delighted about your bfp. Great news

I'm hoping that I can join you all. I'm not new to egg share. I egg shared in lister last feb but sadly miscarried. After an eventful year I had a natural miracle an my beautiful wee boy was born. I had sadness when I was 20weeks pregnant my hubby had to have his testicle removed after suspected cancer but thankfully has recovered well. We got his results an his sperm level has fallen dramatically so we decided that we want to go as soon as possible again as i never had periods since i was age 12 now 28  and if i am not doing treatment i had to be on medication as my womb will start to shrink without the appropriate hormones.we had our consultation an bloods an accepted to egg share and last I heard from lister I'm waiting to be matched. So don't know how long that takes, been honest I find the egg share team v slow to respond to emails etc. I seem to be mailing for an update constantly.

Anyway jus wanted to say hi an take this journey with you all xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *mmcm* - I believe we chatted via PMs not that long ago. Great that you've been accepted and are waiting for a match. Sorry you're finding the team slow to respond - I've always found them to be really good considering how busy they are, but maybe I've just been very lucky. It took fewer than 2 days for me to be matched so fingers crossed it'll be nice and quick for you. x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hello girlies, well had my scan today. I have 20 follicles on my right and the left ovary was hiding again   didn't even have that many follies whilst stimming!! And I'm only CD 4 and still have my period!! They found more fluid in my uterus but they're hoping its period fluid and not from my c-section scar as before. Gotta go back Monday for another scan and hopefully should get some transfer dates


----------



## mmcm

Puglover yes u were so kind to return my mails. Hopefully il get matched soon saying prayers already.  I'm so delighted for u x


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- Amazing news!! Congrats!!

Wannabmum- Hopefully it will shrink. The pill will help with it and am sure you will be monitored closely. I had a fold in my uterus during my first attempt but none on the FET but i think it's all quite normal

Tasha- wow that's good news already..20 follies..will it be natural fet?

Hi to everyone else...char, kazzab, hoping,goingcrazy , stacey..anyone else i missed


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi ladies,

Question, do I need to go back to the clinic once I have been matched to collect the pill and nasal spray or do the send it up to me?

Xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi I need advice did any of you ladies feel bloated and heavey after 4days of nasal ? I'm worried something is not right I'm scared   x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hope84* - I went to my GP and got a prescription for microgynon 30 in advance, so that I had it ready and waiting. Lister can post you a prescription if your GP won't prescribe it. You start taking the pill on CD2 of the first period after you've been matched. You ring the nurses on CD1 to tell them AF has started - they will then book you in for your baseline scan (about 10 days later, if memory serves). When you're there for this scan, assuming everything is fine, you'll have your injection teach, be given all your needles and sharps bin and stuff, and be given your prescription for all your meds (which you can fill at the painfully slow pharmacy!). The next visit will be for your first stimming scan. Hope that helps.

*Sugarsweet* - no, I didn't feel like that, but presumably you're due a period soon is that right? So it might just be that. If you're worried, call the clinic first thing tomorrow. I'm sure it's nothing. x


----------



## sugarsweet

Yes puglover I'm due on in 5 days but have never had this feeling before a period  xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Congratulations pug lover..I know it would be BFP!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks Puglover,

I have taken your advice and been to the GP this morning and got the pilI.

whats happens with the nasal spray? Do I get a prescription from the clinic for that?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Lister will give you a prescription for everything (nasal spray, menopur/gonal-f, cyclogest etc.) when you go for your baseline scan.


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies

Just remember I seen a post the other day, I used a satellite clinic in Ireland for egg share and they done all my bloods and scans etc and I sent over a scan copy ever day I had a scan as it was not visable for me to stay in London for2 weeks. I just flew over the day before for egg collection and then i was lucky is was a 5 day egg transfer so I flew over that morning and back that evening, it was a lot of travel but I choose the lister as it is a fantastic clinic.

Hope84- I Got the pill from my gp also, but the lister said it was no Problem if i needed to get it from them.

After my baseline scan the lister posted all my medication even the menopur right down to the needles to me.

Sugar sweet I didn't feel like that but give the lister a wee ring hey might scan u to see is there any activity.

Afm- lister rang me and said that they have tried to match me with a lady, she came back to say that she wanted more details on my hobbies. I wrote I like sport and music but she wanted more detail. I found this strange but I was happy to provide any details possible.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## mmcm

Puglover how ru feeling Hun? Ur profile pic is gorgeous.


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *mmcm* - she is a total heartbreaker! I'm feeling fine. Very emotional - I keep thinking about my test and bursting into tears! Stupid hormones! That is a bit odd about the hobbies. I can't imagine caring that much about that to be honest. I'd probably be more interested in education, but I suppose some people care a lot about hobbies. I don't have time for hobbies!!! Hope you get matched nice and fast! x


----------



## mmcm

She looks a complete stunner...

Update matched this afternoon and baseline scan tomoro morning....yikes.......

Course u feel emotional, u worry u wont have eggs, then u worry r they good enough an then u worry will they fertilise and then u worry will they make it to 3 days and then hoping for transfer an then the dreaded wait, then if pregnant or not, honestly as u know it never ends....


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I hope your scan went well today.    
I look forward to hearing about it xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hi Char how are you? had my scan yesterday it was fab!  

mmcm great news about being matched  

Hoping how are u? x

Minnie hope scan goes well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on...

Spent yesterday at the EPU- at about 11am I had the most horrible pain EVER- felt like I was loosing the baby! But oh was like its probably your cysts on your ovaries but we got it checked out... The pain was in my pelvic area, down to my vajayjay and my bum I was bent over it hurt all day!
Bloods came back okay and we had a scan this morning...

BABY IS FINE thank god! Measuring 10.3mm today

However my ovaries are HUGE- the sonographer was like "you're very interesting to scan" 
Instead of my ovaries being each side of the womb- the right ovary is located above the uterus and the left ovary is located behind the uterus on the right!!!
Many cysts and fluid was there so they think my cyst popped (oh was right)! They said its probably painful because of their location and the cysts are HUGE!!!

Anyway, she said it should sort themselves out, but she said I done the right thing getting checked out

*minnie* hope your scan goes well today 

*char* how are you feeling??! Hope you're doing okay

*stacey* so glad that your scan went well  also loving your picture 

*hi to everyone else, hope that you're all doing well*


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping I had pains too from my ovaries 2 weeks ago I panicked and went to A&E and baby was just fine...its hard not to worry isnt it?

I too have big ovaries and cycts on them really glad all is going well for u  
The fluid will go soon mine did but my cysts are still there but SLOWLY shrinking


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*stacey* yes the pan is awful isn't it  JST glad both our babies are doing okay  so hard not to worry its like our mother instinct has kicked n already isn't it!!!

Glad your cysts are slowly going- I hope mine to down soon too so my ovaries can return to where they should be lol!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Sorry to hear you had a scare hoping2eggshare and Stacey glad babies are fine x
AFM 6 days of DR today and AF due in 3 days time woop woop all ways been a 28 day cycle now I want her to show I bet she don't !! still having mild headache but pains have gone now just suffering from a but of diahria sorry for  (tmi) 
Hope every one else is fine puglover ' Minnie and every one xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey glad your 12 week scan went good. When are you planning on another scan?

Hoping sorry to hear you had some pain glad that its OK and the baby is fine.

I am doing well. My stomach is growing and I can't fit in any clothes. I have been doing a lot of swimming been feeling good my breasts are just growing so much also lol. Done my Doppler over the weekend and baby is fine strong HB. I have been feeling flutters in my lower stomach and I asked my midwife and she said that is the first sings of feeling the baby. I have been feeling it a lot so this baby must be a wiggler..
My next scan is 22nd and I am counting down the days till that scan. Its to find out the sex of the baby so I am very excited about that. I already have my names sorted for a boy or girl so will be happy with either sex. 

I hope that everyone else is doing well.. Minnie I will keep looking out for your update xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping yes mother instinct has kicked in already I'm quite aggressive and protective recently 

sugarsweet hope DR is going ok i was quite dippy this cycle  

Char are you sharing names or keeping them a surprise.?Any gut feeling what u r having?
My next scan is at almost 17 weeks on 13th July for gender scan.


xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks Staceyemma yes it's going fast I think I'm feeling fine  
Those of you who ate Brazil nuts did you do this from the start of DR or just while stiming I have never ate this before but have been doing so since stiming must say after 6 days I now like them I only have a little hand full a day but have found I'm going toilet a lot more could be DR tho xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - I only bothered upping the protein during the stimms phase. The way I looked at it was that down regging was for shutting everything off, so there wasn't any point taking something that was meant to help with follicular growth and quality during a stage that suppresses follicular growth. But I don't know what the official viewpoint is.


----------



## staceyemma

I ate five a day through stimming and 2ww.
And a small glass of fresh pineapple juice a day xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks for advice ladies I have never ate and drunk so healty only when I'm doing ivf I no bad but I must say I do feel better in my self for doing so x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping, Stacey I so glad you and your babies ok must been so scared, hope those cysts shrink away for you soon  

Minnie how did scan go,I hope you ok x 

Hi everyone hope you all well.


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- glad everything is ok with the baby. Are you feeling better or still in pain hon?

Wannabmum- how are you doing hon?

Char- oh that must be such an amazing feeling!

Sugarsweet- glad you're doing fine and doing everything correctly

Puglover- will you be doing your scan with lister?

Tasha- how is fet ? When will you start?

Afm, had a scan today and everything is fine, can definitely see growth. 
Baby is measuring 2.2cm. Will have another scan in 2 weeks before my fin ivig drip in week 10
Apparently I'm  2 days ahead not entirely sure but will take it as a good sign


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- loving the photo ... Lol 😃


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - wonderful news. I was getting a bit worried when we hadn't heard from you. So pleased all is well. As much as I would love to have my early scan at Lister, I can't justify the expense. My husband and I also can't really take any more time off work, and I know Lister don't do those scans at the weekend. So I'm going to My Ultra Baby in Highgate. So much easier for me to get to and a weekend appointment too (and only £75!). I am sad I won't be having it at Lister but I've got to start saving so I can pay for the blastocyst freezing! x


----------



## staceyemma

Minnie I love the photo   makes me smile everytime I feel nervous or worried  
So glad everything was ok at your scan  

Puglover yes the scans are expensive aren't they? Has it sunk in yet you are pregnant I don't think its even sunk in properly yet for me


----------



## Puglover1980

*Staceyemma* - It's kind of sunk in! I keep bursting into tears at really inappropriate times because I'm so happy! I'm amazed at how calm I'm being about everything though.

I had a lovely email from Dr Parikh (she did my transfer). She said she was delighted when she saw my result and that she would always remember me because there are not many patients who have performed as well as me. Apparently I had the most beautiful embryos she'd seen in a long time, but I'm sure they say that to all the girls! I hope my recipient had a similarly positive experience.

So I'm feeling cautiously confident that this is a strong pregnancy. Got 2-3 weeks on a digital at 10dp5dt so that's got to be a good sign I think. I'm useless at keeping secrets - so many people knew I was having IVF, so loads of people already know the result! Probably not the best plan but it's too late to change it now!

Big hugs to everyone.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie that is great news about the scan. I love seeing my baby on the scan its so seeing them grow. Gl for the next scan. How is the sickness now?

Staceyemma I love the profile picture xx How have you been feeling any sickness?

Puglover 2-3 on the test is great. Gl for your scan xx

Hoping hope your doing well x


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- Lister is expensive. The only reason I had it there was because i had IVIG on the same day. It was 5 minutes at £165. My ultrababy sounds really good. If i have no patience to wait for 20w scan, i'm going to have the gender scan at 16weeks there.  That's good yours showed 2-3 weeks at 10dpt. Mine showed 2-3 at 8dpt and i was concerned it if was a chemincal. Did a blood test few days later and the hcg was 1181 and GP's notes was 'strongly pregnant'

Stacey- It must be a slight relieve to complete your first trimester. Have you stopped progestrone ?
I can't wait to stop my clexane injections at 12weeks

Char- Hope you're well hon. So good you're doing swimming and etc. I dont have a good gym near me so i think i might join a pilates class after my 12 weeks.

Hoping- Hope you're well hon...

everyone else- Hi xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Minnie yes I've stopped the cyclogest and gestone hated the gestone  
My bum is still bruised from them!

Yes relieved slightly I guess until my baby is in my arms I will still worry.  

Puglover Dr Parikh phoned me to tell me I was pregnant when I was in hospital with OHSS

Char- I feel good no sickness at all   my friend edited my scan pic


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies I'm doing well thanks was lovely seeing my LO with its heartbeat again yesterday 
So funny though I can so tell I'm pregnant- basically we ran out of bread one evening and I was actually crying about it because I wanted toast so bad  was funny after I had a good cry 
Sorry I'm not on as often exhaustion had totally kicked in barely can keep my eyes open!

*stacey* so glad you're now out of 1st tri 

*minnie* I am thrilled your scan went well 

*char* can't wait to find out the gender if your baby 

*puglover* a few of us had perfect blasts transferred which is such a good sign with having a healthy pregnancy 

*wanna b mum* thanks Hun, how are you??

*sugarsweet* glad all is going well DR'ing for you 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## staceyemma

I remember that hoping it started to ease off at 11 weeks. 
I was exhausted! xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies so glad everyones scans have gone well   lister has lots of babies due this year  

afm finally lossing a bit of weight the steriods made me put on phew    not sure about fet now as dh decided to tell me hes not sure he wants to be with someone who cant give him a baby   selfish **** ive only been trying to do that for the last 7 years so my marriage hangs on a thread at the mo while he decides what he wants think i should prob think about if i wanna be with someone whos love for me depends on if i can give them a child or not so will just wait and see what the future holds for myself and my little snow babies..

im sure im going to pop on and see lots more bfp over the next few weeks lister rocks


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh *Goingcrazy* - that's horrible. After everything you've been through, how can your husband say that? Do you think he might be experiencing depression as a result of what's just happened? IVF is hard enough of an relationship without dealing with the aftermath of an unsuccessful cycle/multiple cycles. Big hugs


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi puglover,  he suffers with depression any way along with adhd so he could be having a low time seems alright though tbh he told me to get over the mc as its been.6 wks and hes over it he said so who knows,  ill just leave him to make his mind up he knew when.we got together 8 yrs ago i couldnt get pregnant so shouldnt of married me if it was an.issue but i guess thats men they are from a different planet   nothing i can do if thats his decision so no point in me getting worked up. ..how are you i hope your feeling well how long untill your scan


----------



## Puglover1980

*Goingcrazy* - I'm good thanks love. Your husband is being (excuse my language) a dick. I don't think I'll ever be over my m/c and it happened 8 months ago. Not getting worked up about it sounds like a great attitude, but you really need support at this tough time. xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi every one hope your all well goingcrazy sorry your dh is being a ass men are so not on our level I have been were you are just that mine left me half way through my ivf cycle I was in such a dark place but I'm so glad I got to see that side of him as having a child with him would of been so unstable. I'm now happy with my new bf as he is so supportive and said he would stand by me either way

AFM I'm due AF in 2 days time and hoping it comes on time normally never late all ways been a 28 day I have got strong AF pains and been at the choc all good signs just hope the DR has done its job  
Xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Oh Minnie got worried for bit there so glad all ok  

Goingcrazy I so sorry Hun after all you been thro   I really hope you can work it out men can be so insensitive.

Hoping I ok just want July to hurry up so I can get started again with bit luck. Decided  I had 2 bad bits with this so seeing it as 3rd time lucky if you know what I mean.( hope so anyway) this is all such a emotional rollercoaster . How you now has pain eased?? Sorry you feeling so tired x 

Puglover hope you ok, glad you feeling relaxed and positive  

Sugarsweet hope af shows on time. sure it will .

Hi everyone hope you all well x


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies yes hes being a huge plonker  hoping he wakes up tomoz and kicks himself big time and if not well ill be better off without him


----------



## Wanna b mum

Fingers crossed for you goingcrazy that he does but if not you right you worth more Hun, try stay strong x


----------



## sugarsweet

I agree goingcrazy not only have you put your self through 7 years of trying to have a baby but then you are dealing with your mc as well you all  ready seem like a strong woman hope he wakes up and realises what a super strong woman he has    xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thank you ladies i got a pathetic im sorry yesterday i dont really think he understands anything ive been through over the years he just says he has put up with me being moody think i should try inject him with all those drugs   see how he feels he lives in another planet though  cause i dont go moody just tired  wish men could be in our shoes just for a day im pretty sure that would be enough for them any way he wants to go ahead with fet but i think we need to wait as id have to much presure on me at tge moment thinking hes only here for a chance of a baby so ill see how things go and stick to my plan for fet with intrillipids  next year if hes still around  

hope everyone is feeling well


----------



## Wanna b mum

Goingcrazy I glad his said sorry, although it can't take back what he said so understand how you must be feeling like that. I hope it all works out for you keep strong


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello hope every one is well weather is horrible today 8 days of DR today and feeling ok today very happy has AF has shown a day early but it means I'm now closer to hopefully being ready for stims   x


----------



## Puglover1980

Can one of you advise me on what you did regarding your private prescription for cyclogest? I've got about two weeks' supply left but obviously I need to take it until I am 12 weeks. Lister has sent me a prescription for 120 pessaries (six packs) but having a quick look online it looks like this is going to cost me about £100! I'm seeing my GP on Thursday and am going to ask him to give me an NHS prescription for it, but I am fully expecting him to say no. He's lovely, but my PCT isn't allowed to convert private prescriptions so he may not have a choice.

If you had to pay for your cyclogest, how much did it cost and where did you fill your prescription?

Thanks. x


----------



## Bubbles12

My GP prescribed them for me. But a friend of mine had to pay around £100 for them.

guys, just to let you know ive decided to leave this thread. Many of reasons why but mainly due to added pressure to get a BFP as so many of you have been successful.

I wish you all the luck in treatments and pregnancies.

I will still be updating my diary if any of you are interested in my journey.

Good luck ladies

Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hope84* - sorry to hear you don't feel you can stay on the thread, but I completely understand. I wish you all the best for your cycle. Maybe you can pop back once you've got your BFP. xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hope sorry your leaving, don't forget we've all been through it. 4 times over for me so we can always give you lots of advice if you need it . Remember we are always hear if you want to ask anything at all 

Puglover my gp prescribed as your entitled to free Meds once pregnant. I never paid a penny!!

Sugarsweet another day closer!! Not long now!!! 

Going crazy so sorry to hear bout hubby!! Hope everything works out! 

Chat Minnie and hoping and all the gang hope your all doing well!


----------



## Dudders

Cyclogest is £10.18 a pack for 15 x 400mg Puglover - make sure you point out to the pharmacist it's for fertility purposes as Asda don't make a profit on fertility drugs.  Defo ask your GP - perhaps see if you can get them to give you one pack and 'bank' the prescription for the rest while you see if your GP will help out.


----------



## Minnie2

Hope84- sorry to hear you're leaving. It hasn't been easy after a failed ivf attempt for me. Do let us know what happens. Wishing you all the best xx

Going crazy- i hope you're better today and hubby has made error of words. All I can say you are such strong, persevering and positive woman. 7 years is no joke.. Always here for you hon x

Puglover- is yr GP that tight? Mine gave me with no issues. I found tesco pharmacy pricing ok. If not try healthcare at home



Char, hoping, Kazzab, wannabmum, tasha, stacey- hope all is well with you.


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Dudders*. So I should go to Asda then?

*Minnie*, it's not that he's tight! And I haven't even asked him yet. But my PCT is not allowed to convert private prescriptions (many of them aren't), so we'll just have to see if he agrees to prescribe it. I'm hopeful because he's lovely but the decision might be out of his hands.

I know you're entitled to free medications when pregnant but you need your maternity exemption card for that, and it'll be a good few weeks before I have that.

Thanks all. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. x


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- I think my Gp said he had to prescribe monthly as he couldn't do it one shot for 3 months. After I found out I was pregnant he prescribed my clexane as well but had to ring him twice as its needs to be done monthly so it must be a pct thing too. Hope you get it off the nhs. I think you can apply for the maternity card ard week 8. Will ask I have amid wife appt on Tuesday. How you feeling? Any sickness?


----------



## dingle123

*PL* - my GP prescribed them and so I only paid NHS standard fee.

How are all you lister ladies doing? I'm 20w tomorrow - scan on Friday. Baby has been kicking lots today - very exciting!


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi dingle123 how  lovey baby kicking away I remember you from last year we was on thread together I remember you,suke m and Donna 82 I still talk to on face book. Glad to see you have come so far from last year  
AFM I'm still trying to get there hoping lister can do it for me I see its a very good clinic better then my last one I'm on day 9 of DR I started AF yesterday so hopefully every thing is moving as it should be 

Hope every one else is well x


----------



## Journey99

Puglover- I paid £60 for my cycling eat as I just went to the local pharmacy and got it filled. Ask your GP and if they say no then really in the grand scheme of things £60 is nothing when you got free IVF at one of the best clinics 

Laura - Yeah for kicks!!! Ill have to update my pic, bubbas ate 4 months now! Where does the time go! Caleb does proper laughs which are adorable, not so much when he chooses to do them at 3am lol Rylan is just full of smiles and a bouncing machine (loves her door bouncer). I don't get on here often but like to check up on my Lister girls once in a while xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Sugar* - how are you finding the DR? Hope everything goes well for you - when do you start stimms? Xx

*J* - update pics! Can't believe it has been 4 months! Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks all. I know £60 isn't much really, but after paying nearly £1000 to freeze my embryos I'd like to avoid paying for the cyclogest if I can!

*Minnie* - sickness doesn't kick in for me until about week 8. At this point I feel great!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi all hope everyone is okay I got oh a card from bump today  even though I technically don't have a bump 

*puglover* my gp prescribed me enough until I'm 12 weeks- maybe don't give them the private prescription first if they don't convert them at your surgery just say you're meant to stay on them see if you can get an nhs one 1st?- I said I couldn't get to lister in time (but I'm 2 hours away)... Worth an ask- crazy as my surgery converted all to private prescriptions from lister like metformin etc before the IVF- pcts! Fx'd you sort it on the nhs...

*sugarsweet* when is your scan

*kazza & minnie* I'm good thanks  just tired and nauseous a lot but all worth it  how's your bumps coming along

*wanna b mum* we will all be here if you decide to come back 

* hi dingle, journey, char, goingcrazy, hope everyone else is doing okay*


----------



## dingle123

*hoping* - how are you doing? When is next scan? Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Dingle* I'm good thanks  I had a 6 and 7 week scan- next will be my 12 week one which the midwife said she would sort when I meet her on the 24th  Im 7w5d today 

How are you feeling Love your bump piccy  I see you've got your 20wk scan coming up- you must be so excited!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi ladies I'm not so good today AF is in full flow and with avengence I'm normaly heavy but this is way more and I have not stoped crying today over any and every thing I keep snapping at oh then crying I feel like a real freak I have to ring clinic first thing tomorrow morning I think they said between day 2 to 4 of bleed so I'm thinking Tue or wed for scan then hopefully ready for stims xx

Hope you are all well and them growing bumps 
Hope every one else is fine also x


----------



## dingle123

*hoping* - almost 8w! 12w scan will be here before you know it! Xx

*sugarsweet* - hope today is a better day for you - hopefully the clinic has good news re starting date for stimms


----------



## Char111

Hi dingle how are you? That's great your feeling your baby kick now. 
When did you start feeling your baby? 
I have my gender scan this sat. 
Gl for your 20 week scan. 

Hoping wow 8 weeks nearly . Going quick. How have you been feeeling?

Going crazy sorry to here about your husband. 
Hope you can sort it out but he is not being very understanding. 

Minnie how are you Hun? 

Sugarsweet hope the nasal spray is going on. It gave me headaches. 

Puglover how have you been feeling? When is your scan again? 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi char I'm ok just really tired my blood flow is so heavy it's making me feel dizzy 
Hi to every one else hope your all well 
I have scan booked tomorrow hopefully I'm ready for stims xx


----------



## dingle123

*Char* - are you still thinking boy? Good luck for gender scan on Saturday!

I started to feel movements (like a fish inside me) just before 16w. Had first kick just over a week ago and now am getting them regularly...as well as Braxton Hicks, which is weird.

Have you felt anything yet?


----------



## Minnie2

sugarsweet- not long for scan then...! Hope you get better soon hon

Puglover- hope you're well and managed to get yr prescription.

Hoping- Hope you're well hon, any more scans?

Char- Can't believe..few more days to yr scan..aww so excited for you. 

AFM- My urine test came back and apparently i have an infection, it's quite a heavy growth..so think i'm going to be on an antibiotics.. This explains why am having to wake up so many times at night to pee.. Hopefully it goes soon


----------



## Char111

Hi dingle yes I am feeling flutters every near and then. But can't be sure if its the baby. But not had that feeling before. Yes still feel its a boy will be happy with whatever sex. 
Do you still do your doppler? I do mine today so easy to find the heartbeat now but the baby moves so much when I use it. 
Have you had any round ligaments pain? 
Glad your doing well. 

Minnie sorry to here you have a infection hope the antibiotics sort it out. 
How is the sickness now? Xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char-  Glad all is well with you, wonder why the baby moves with the doppler? maybe the waves?. The sickness is kind of going. It was bad from week 6-8 but i do get it every now and then.lately my urge to pee is very strong especially at night so guess it's the UTI.  I have my first midwife appt tomorrow so hopefully they prescribe me some antibiotics soon.


----------



## Char111

I think the baby just moves as they move a lot at this stage of pregnancy. I only use it once a week the most twice a week. maybe the noise of the Doppler is annoying for the baby. But I use it for 1 min no more than that as I can find the baby so quick now. I wake up also 3 times in the night needing the wee so I am tired still during the day. Glad the sickness has started the go that's how mine was. When is your next scan again? xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwwww lovely to hear all your babies are doing so well!!

Minnie, not nice hun, I used to get thrush and cystitis quite a lot during my pregnancies and never have it when I'm not *touch wood*!! Drink loads of water. Makes you wee lots but flushes it out. If its thrush the natural yoghurt 'up there' is meant to be good. Hope you feel better soon. 

Char good luck with the scan. My favourite ones were them!!  

Sugar, good luck with scan tomorrow, fingers crossed you can start your stimms!!

Hope everyone else is good??

Had my follicle scan again today. The fluid is gone YAY!!!!! The leading follicle on my left looks like it may have gone (hope not!! I'm only cd10) the right is at 16mm so getting there and my lining is at 6.7mm so not quite there yet. Had to have an ouchy £150 blood test today to check my oestrogen levels to see if I have ovulated. Which I know I haven't as I always get pain, so had to suck that one up   got another scan Wednesday. Oh the joys!!! 

Anyone know how to thicken the lining??


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie poor you hope they give you something to help with that infection  

Sugarsweet good luck for scan tomorrow hope all ok to start stims  

Char how lovely starting to feel the baby, can't wait to find out sex  

Tasha lots luck Hun not sure what you can do about lining but sure lister do as they told me they often have that happen with recipients, hope all comes together for you  

Puglover how are you? Hope your gp was helpful with prescription x

Hi to anyone I missed hope you all well.

AFM have been very naughty eating lots of treats even had few cheeky glasses wine this weekend thought why not wont  get started on cycle now till bout 15th July as my recipient away beg July. Still have my scan on 1st to check cyst gone. But that's it treat weekend over must be good and prepare my body ready for next fight against infertility .lol.


----------



## Journey99

Laura - Updated pic…the first photo of them together both smiling!


----------



## Char111

Journey your twin babies are adorable xx


----------



## Minnie2

Journey- very cute pic of your twins 😃gorgeous

Char- perhaps they don't like it.. But I'm sure it's a relieve to hear the heartbeat. My next scan is in week 10, 27 th which is also my final ivig drip. Yeah the weeing is not nice . Last night I woke up 6 times so no doubt something is wrong

Tasha- good news with the big follie. Will it be day 18 you have your transfer? I think they wait till 8mm for thickening and follie 18mm but they decided to trigger me at 17 I think. My lining was 12.5 
The test are expensive aren't they!!  
Did you take antibiotics for your uti and did it clear up after sometime? I'm constantly needing to wee and there is only 
tiny bits.

Wannabmum- one more month for you 😀 good luck for next week and keep us updated


Hi to everyone else


----------



## Tasha1979

Journey they're adorable!!!!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Minnie tbh I can't remember I have crap memory since my car accident lol. I must have done because I did suffer badly. 

I still have no answers yet for transfer date, hopefully Wednesday will tell me more. I'm thinking of getting a bed in that place hahaha. I have a sneaky feeling I may be triggering Wednesday or Thursday, I'm starting to get niggly ovulation pains. I usually ovulate around cd12 with cd10 being my earliest. So I don't know hahaha. I love to be difficult!!


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha-all the best, looking fwd to your updates! Won't need a bed as an fet is so much easier..😀


----------



## shenagh1

Just popped on to see how everyone is getting on ... journey babies are GORGEOUS!! Cora rose is also 4 months but newborn size lol very weird!! (But adorable) 

Dingle yeaa for kicks xx

To everyone else xx


----------



## Journey99

Shenagh - She's gorgeous! My two were dinky but they've had a huge growth spurt and are huge lol


----------



## dingle123

Loving the lister baby pics!


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hope every one is well had my baseline scan and not quite ready yet every thing is fine womb is still a little thick but nurse is hopeful that I will be stiming Friday after scan on plus side she said my womb was lovely and thick witch is good for embies really hope so x


----------



## staceyemma

Great news sugar! Friday isn't far away! xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks I no I was so nervous on the . Way to lister had a massive panic attack I forgot how nervous ivf makes you I was convinced they was gonna find a cyst or tell me some thing was wrong x hope you and lovely bump are good x


----------



## staceyemma

I'm ok thanks, you have a super duper chance of this workign look at all the BFP's  at Lister   they are the best clinic! My first clinic was rubbish! xx


----------



## dingle123

Fab news *Sugar* - have my fingers tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## staceyemma

Dingle I love ur avatar   I can't wait to get bigger!


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you ladies for the positive vibes  love this thread so much x


----------



## staceyemma

I'm pretty sure u will get that BFP u deserve sugar


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi girls just a quickie, just found out my niece has got chicken pox and im due for a FET any day now. I've had it before, am I panicking unduly?? And I cannot remember for the life of me if all 3 of my boys have had it  

Edited to add I was around her all day sunday


----------



## carrie lou

Tasha, I think if you've had chicken pox already you should be fine  


Exciting news - just found out our sperm is being transferred to the Lister tomorrow    I almost wish the courier hadn't told me because now I'll be worrying about it all day hoping it gets there safely  But it's one step closer so I'm really pleased    


Hope everyone is well


----------



## mmcm

Hey lovely ladies

Carrie Lou- that is fantastic news...no better place for it to be transferred, it will b in good hands

Tasha- when I was having treatment, I was in contact with my niece who had it, an my consultant told me that if I had chicken pox before I had a v low chance of getting it, and they tested my immunity to chicken pox jus to be sure. There is a period that is more dangerous when the spots have not came out, it's the 7 days before I think.dont be worrying its out of ur control Hun 

Staceyemma-hope u are finding pregnancy good, it's the tiredness that kills u most lol but it gets better

Sugarsweet- u will get ur bfp Hun, put the last time behind u and this will be ur special time. I have a good feeling for u.

Dingle 123- have u had ur big 20 week scan yet?, ur half way there brilliant, now time really does fly.

Afm- on day 2 of provera to break the lining as I never had natural periods in15 years so it was thick at the scan, only on it for5 days to take a period.and then hopefully get going

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm v new to this trend to lack of personals xx

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Tasha1979

Thanks girls, phew!!  

mmcm good luck on the provera!! Hope you get started asap!!

Carrie, fab news about the sperm, no wonder your panicking, sooooo fragile!!

Sugarsweet, glad all was ok, your going to make yourself ill with all the worry  

Hope everyone else is good?!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - lots of luck for the impending ET.

*Carrie* - fab, best place for it! (Well, other than an egg of course!)

*Sugarsweet* - fingers crossed for a good scan on Friday and then you can start jabbing yourself!

*mmcm* - hope you can start soon.

AFM, I'm trying to stop myself buying anything baby related! We use washable/cloth nappies with DD and I've been looking at all the newborn ones. Guaranteed to make you broody. I bought a few when I was pregnant last year and we got them down from the loft this evening. They are so cute and teeny and I can't wait to use them, all being well.


----------



## carrie lou

Puglover, we use cloth nappies too, they're great aren't they  When DS was tiny we used muslins as nappies on him. If we are lucky again and have another baby, I'm gonna have to learn how to fold them again  Great that you are starting to look at newborn things, have fun


----------



## sugarsweet

thanks ladies I really am stressing my self out all ready not good I feel like I can not breathe were I'm working my self up again I really want to be relaxed this time around I don't no what I can do to help I can not afford acupuncture   
PUGLOVER I can imagine how hard it is not to grab a little pair of booties even lol


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - try some relaxation exercises. You'll find details of loads of different things online. In a way you're lucky - at least you don't have the stress of a job on top of everything else! Have half an hour's meditation a day or something. Or go for a nice long walk. Or just sit on the sofa and listen to your favourite album. Whatever works for you. You don't need to do acupuncture - there are lots of techniques for relaxation that are free. That said, I managed to find an acupuncturist who charged £39 per session, which I didn't think was bad at all, so if it's something you really feel would help I'm sure you'd be able to find one in your price range. Big hugs  xx

*CarrieLou* - nice to see a fellow cloth bum mum on here. I can't stand disposables! The landfill alone is so depressing, before you even consider the cost and the chemicals and everything else!


----------



## sugarsweet

thanks puglover I will look in to this hope you are well have you any sickness yet ? xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* when is your scan??

*sugarsweet* I didn't do acupuncture, I would light some candles and YouTube IVF meditation and that helped relax me 

*tasha* not long for you now 

*minnie, char, kazza, staceyemma, dingle* how's he bumps coming along??

*joyney & shenagh* your babies are sooooo cute 

*mmcm* I too took provera  fx'd your af shows ASAP after the last pill  bet you're getting excited!!!

*carrie Lou* brilliant news about the sperm being transported


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugarsweet* - nope, it doesn't kick in for me until around 8 weeks. Maybe I'll avoid it entirely this time! I have been feeling very fatigued and hungry - the sort of hunger that comes on all of a sudden and makes you shaky.

*Hoping2eggshare* - I've deliberately avoided saying when my scan is so I don't feel too much pressure. My early scan with my last pregnancy was a devastating experience, so it feels like the fewer people who know this time, the better. I'm sure you understand. I will update you all as soon as I've had it. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* I totally get that  having my loss at 9 weeks I still don't feel out the woods yet


----------



## carrie lou

Hey ladies, I had a call from Ruth this morning and they have started to match me to a potential recipient! Have been sitting here thinking of some lady I've never met reading all about me and deciding if she wants me to be her donor, gives me butterflies... I'm so excited   Also thinking a lot about our sperm today and just hope it gets there safe and sound  


Puglover, yes always lovely to meet another cloth mummy  You are so right about the landfill etc. DS wears disposables one day a week when he goes to the childminder, which I'm not happy about, I'm going to try and talk her round  I hope your scan goes well, whenever it is, totally understand about keeping the date to yourself, but will look forward to hearing your news  


Sugarsweet, I would definitely try some relaxation exercises. I did some a while ago when was feeling very anxious and they really helped  You can get relaxation CDs to listen to as well.


----------



## Puglover1980

*CarrieLou* - that's wonderful news! Hopefully she'll say yes quickly  I found it very weird that someone somewhere was looking at info on me and deciding if I was right for them! Like a twisted blind date!


----------



## Tasha1979

Carrie brilliant news!!!!! They will snap you up!!

Hope everyone else is good!?

Had another scan today. Lining is looking ready, now follicle hasn't grown enough gahhhhhhh!! Another scan booked for Friday but am to do ovulation tests tomorrow and already have my trigger shot ready just in case. I'm finding this stressier than a normal cycle lol!! I had the right hump with my stupid body on the train on the way back!! Good news is she thinks my FET will be on Thursday or Friday next week. I'm soooooooo scared!!!!


----------



## Journey99

I cloth nappy and love it. I hate the idea of filling the landfills plus it seems to make their bums so red. I'm addicted to buying "fluff" so I'm not sure it's actually cheaper ha ha.  But at least when I'm done I can sell off my stash and get prob half my money back. 

Carrie Lou - What about using something like a bum genius free time or a totbots easy fit. It's similar to a disposable so maybe the minder won't mind.


----------



## sugarsweet

hi hope every one is well   so I have been DR for 12 days and been bleeding for 4 days back to lister on Friday to see if my womb lining has thinned out, but today I have been getting twinges in my lower right side of my back I normally get this 2 weeks b4 I'm due on I wonder if the spray has worked and I'm going to release a egg     do any of you remember still feeling any twinges also when I had my scan on Tuesday would they of picked up if the spray was not working ? x


----------



## carrie lou

Journey, yay another cloth mummy! You're right, the only time my LO has had nappy rash has been on holiday when he's been in disposables for a long time. Good idea about getting easier nappies, I was looking at cheap ebay ones. Bumgenius are quite expensive aren't they? Haven't looked at tots bots but will do so now   


Well our sperm arrived safe and sound yesterday   so just the wait to be matched now and then we should be good to go  


Sorry for short post, have to get to work this morning, but hope everyone is well


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugarsweet* - I doubt you'd be feeling ovulation twinges if you're still bleeding. I don't remember feeling twinges, but I'm sure you're not going to release an egg. If you've been doing two sniffs three times a day it is _very_ unlikely that your body hasn't been adequately shut down. Try not to panic. If they did a blood test along with the scan on Tuesday this would have picked up if the spray was not working. They wouldn't have been able to tell this from a scan I don't think, especially if you were bleeding. If you're _really_ worrying about it, give them a call, but if you can, hold on until your appointment tomorrow.

*Journey* - I am majorly impressed that you cloth-bum twins! Good for you. I tell everyone how easy it is and they don't believe me. I'm totally addicted to buying them too!

*carrie lou* - BumGenius are my all time favourite nappy. Definitely the most reliable ones in our stash. There are much cheaper nappies out there but I don't think they're anywhere near as good. We send Easyfits to nursery and the staff seem to manage OK! You can get them pre-loved much cheaper, but I understand that some people don't like that idea much.


----------



## sugarsweet

Morning puglover no they didn't give me a blood test but its the kind of twinge I get every month just this time it's a bit earlier maybe were every thing is going back to normal after bleed one of my overys was hiding yes will see what happens tomorrow I'm at collage today so that will take my mind of things today 
Hope you are well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Sugarsweet I had all my normal ovulation twinges, spotting etc and mine turned out fine, I was scared but the DR did its job  

Carrie, fantastic news!!! 

Hope all the bump ladies are good??

Had a positive surge on my OPK test today, triggering tonight and FET on Thursday!! Im scared!!!! Just hope these ones work and stick for 9 months!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - so exciting! I have everything crossed for you.x


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- Good Luck with your FET and trigger 


Hi to everyone else and hope all is well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Thanks girls


----------



## Journey99

Carrie Lou - If you're looking for cheap and cheerful I can recommend Sunbaby, they are from China. I'm living in Canada now but here they currently offer Buy 4 get one free for Bum Genius, not sure about there. 

Pug lover - The cost of putting nappies on two was ridiculous.  It's one extra load of laundry a day. I have a tumble dryer so put the inserts in there and hang the covers/shells. I usually do it before bed and everything is dry in the morning. 

It's crazy reading about d/r, stims and triggers. Seems so long ago. Lister is a fab clinic! Wishing everyone the best xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi again ladies. I meant to say, I had my GP appointment this morning. He was very pleased for me and happily did a prescription for the cyclogest pessaries. I've asked to be referred to UCLH, which was where I had Nola. I'm really happy about my decision - it's such a lovely hospital and birthing centre.

Then when I went to fill the prescription, I mentioned I was pregnant but didn't have an exemption certificate yet, and they said that was fine, I didn't have to pay! So I've gone from thinking I was going to be spending over £60 to getting them for free. Really pleased, as every penny counts now I'm saving up to cover my maternity leave! I never thought I'd get to think about maternity leave again. I'm so happy. Please let everything be ok.


----------



## sugarsweet

Good luck tasha for fet and thanks for advice  x


----------



## Char111

Tasha I hope the FET goes well xxx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hello Fellow Lister Ladies,

I haven't posted since my bloods as had nothing to report but have been watching all your progress.

*Tasha* excited for you..good luck with FET 
*Puglover* thats great news. I'm looking forward to your scan, best of luck for when ever that be. 
*carrie lou* Glad your sperm arrived safely..let the matching comense.
*sugarsweet* I have never DR so I couldn't say but I'm sure everything is fine or they would have said at your scan. Bet you can't wait to start stims. Maybe you could start a hobby like knitting or sewing to keep your mind off things and help you relax a little in the mean time.
*mmcm* Bet you can't wait to get started now..hope everything goes to plan for you.
*Wanna b Mum* I'm glad you enjoyed your cheeky weekend as this will most likely be your last for a very long time. 
Everyone else I have missed hope you are well 

*AFM* I emailed Lister this morning and I have been accepted as a egg sharer  . Just have to collect DH's results from the GP Wednesday and we can start matching. yipee!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - that's fab news! Really pleased for you. Can't wait to hear that you've been matched! x


----------



## carrie lou

Bubba fairy, that's wonderful news you've been accepted  hopefully it won't be long for you now   


Puglover, great that you got the prescription sorted and didn't have to pay, always a bonus  No I don't mind preloved nappies at all, especially as it's only for the one day a week when he goes to the cm, and as he's two already he probably won't be in nappies for many more months anyway..... Which is why I don't want to spend a fortune, as cute as bumgenius are!!!  


Tasha, good luck for your FET   


Journey, thanks for the recommendation of sunbaby nappies, I hadn't heard of them but will check them out    


Hope everyone is well this evening?


AFM - got a message on my phone from Ruth this morning, all she said was she had great news for me .... Eek! I tried all afternoon to ring her back but there was no answer, it's driving me crazy, I want to know!    But I guess it'll have to wait until the morning now.


----------



## Puglover1980

Ooooh *carrie lou* - that sounds intriguing. How frustrating that you couldn't get her on the phone! Remind me - are you waiting for a match?


----------



## carrie lou

Yep, I spoke to Ruth yesterday and she said they'd just started the matching process. So if the news is that they've matched me, it's very very quick


----------



## Puglover1980

I was matched in under 2 days, so it's certainly possible!


----------



## Tasha1979

Oooh how exciting, I too was matched within a day!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## carrie lou

I've been matched!!!!!!     Can't quite believe it's all happening at last   She said the nurses are going to ring me either this afternoon or Monday to go through a plan   


Can I ask, has anyone else not been able to take the pill? I can't because I get migraines. My understanding is we will start DR on my day 21, which is next Wed. What are the chances of being able to start at such short notice?


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie lou* - wooo hooo. Amazing news. Whether you can start that soon will depend entirely on the situation of your recipient I would imagine. If she's ready to go, then there's no reason why you couldn't start on Wednesday, assuming Lister can fit you in for a scan (I'm assuming they'd do one to check you've already ovulated, but I could be completely wrong). Do they know day 21 is that soon? Might be worth calling back and telling them if not. It makes sense to get you DRing as soon as possible, unless your recipient is off on her hols any second or something.

(I answer this as someone who _did_ take the pill. I'm just hazarding a guess. I know Goingcrazy didn't take the pill, but she's not been on here for a little while.)

Really pleased for you.


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Puglover   Yes, I told Ruth my dates so she knows day 21 is next week and she knows i cant take the pill. Just have to wait and see I suppose. If we have to wait another month it's not the end of the world, just would be amazing to start sooner.


----------



## Char111

Hi Carrie lou that's is great news you have been matched and so quick. When I got matched you have to sync with your matches cycle so hopefully she will also be on cycle day 21 next Wednesday. I was on the pill 4 weeks as my period came before my matches and I had to wait for hers and she was late but that only happened to me. But most of the ladies on here have started quickly so gl you can get going Wednesday so exciting once you start and I wish you all the luck in the world xx

Sugarsweet have you start injections yet? If so I hope everything is going well.

Tasha gl for the FET hope everything goes well which it will xx

Puglover gl for the your 6 weeks scan. I bet your little girl is so excited to be having a brother or sister.

bubba-fairy congrats on getting excepted on the egg sharing brilliant news xx

Minnie how are you getting on?

Hoping how are you hun? How is the tiredness?

Staceyemma How are you?

Kazzab hope your well

Hope everyone else is doing well

Afm have my gender scan tomorrow am so excited just want today to go quick. Also not been sleeping been getting blocked nose and sneezing so much its like I have a cold but I feel fine. I have read that this is normal in pregnancy. So if any other pregnant ladies or any ladies with children can remember if this happened to them and if it goes away at all as I am just not sleeping.
x


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Char I'm good thanks been a bit ill last few days so started to worry a cold too I think 
Wow gender scan tomorrow! exciting  I reckon a girl! 

A lady named dudders has set up a lister pregnancy thread xxx Me and puglover are on there
you should come over  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308319.0


----------



## sugarsweet

well done carrie Lou I also could not take the pill I started DR on day 21 of my cycle  
hi puglover hope your well good luck for your scan x
AFM on way to clinic to hopefully start stims if lining is thin been bleeding 7 days now so fingers crossed have slight headache today but think that's due to slacking on the water intake x


----------



## sugarsweet

Sorry Stacey you have been poorly hope you feel better soon x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Sugar  just means I worry about little one  
hope you get the go ahead today! I'm sure u will  
Let us know how it goes! xxx you'll be joining the BFP's anyday, Lister is the best place to be!


----------



## Char111

HI Staceyemma I will go on that site also xx


----------



## Char111

Stacey hope you start to feel better soon xxx I keep getting headaches and been up all night with a blocked nose and sneezing so have today off work as I am so tired xx Are you having a gender scan? x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks Stacey I really hope so I worry so much it will be another bfn tho all ready this clinic is so much better then my last one its just I forgot how emotional it all was and the pressure you feel on your self as a woman  xx your little one is fine all snug in the safest place they could be  xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugarsweet gl for the scan. I was just like you so worried and scared. But I think this clinic is such an amazing clinic and you will get your BFP xx


----------



## staceyemma

Sugar my first clinic was nothing like Lister, Lister have such good results.

I know how u feel, so much pressure your head is all over the place I bet...

We are all here for u. You really deserve some happiness. I always thought I would be that one person left on the sidelines never gettin pregnant...
I HONESTLY thought this time it was a BFN.

Know it can happen, want it to happen, it happens... As quoted by my hypnotherapist  

Take each day at a time xxx All will be fine   xxx

P.S If u want any hypnotherapy tracks emailed to u I can do that 
I have the zita west tracks too x I wasn't too keen on that tho she annoyed me   xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Lol Stacey they made me laugh yes please I will give any thing ago my email is [email protected]
And thank you I feel better all ready I will keep you up dated wow it is busy at lister today x


----------



## staceyemma

I sent you a good relxation track   thats all I listened too and it did help a lot xxx
Zita Wests Cd freaked me out calling my belly button an umbilicus! WTF  
What times ur scan? xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char you do worry about every stage !!  but hopefully when I have a baby in my arms all this will of been so worth it x
Stacey my scan is at 11.15 so got here so early tho she said they may see me earlier x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks I will listen to that tonight x


----------



## staceyemma

Its a bit weird at first Im not much of a relaxer but it took me a few times  
But some nights I'd listen to it and be asleep at 7pm! not me at all  

Hope ur scan goes well.   who is doing ur scan liz or ali?


----------



## dingle123

Loving all the cloth nappy chit chat! We have decided to cloth and plan to use BG AIO's - apparently there is no need to stuff with liners etc - although am wondering if we would @ night time?

*Sugar* - lots of luck for scan - looking forward to your update!

*Carrie* - great news re sperm - I really enjoyed tracking ours - was pretty excited when it landed @ Stansted  - congrats on being matched, btw!!!

*Char* - one more sleep - cant wait to hear your gender update xx

*puglover* - how are you feeling?

*Journey* - how are the twins doing? Hope all ok over there in Canada.

*AFM* - we had our anomaly scan today - a-mazing. Everything perfect, plenty of wriggling/waving at us - can't wait for the 4d one now @ 28w.

Xxx


----------



## Minnie2

char-  Can't wait for your exiciting news tomorrow.. Love your bump pic hon xx I will be waiting for yr news  

stacey- Hope you feel better soon too

sugar- I hope everything goes well for you, just try to relax and everything will be ok

congrats to those of you have been matched and hi to everyone else too

afm, still suffering from UTI i think, day 3 of antibiotics..not getting much of sleep as i keep getting up for the loo... Next 10w scan on Tues before my final ivig on thursday.


----------



## Minnie2

congrats Dingle


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Dingle*, glad to hear everything is going so well. I'm feeling great atm, thanks. Lots of twinges and stretching, but this is my third pregnancy so my muscles are basically shot to hell by this point! Amazing to meet yet another person considering cloth nappies. Good work! It still seems no unusual. We've used all sorts of different nappies at night - I've found fitteds/two parters to be the best. I could go on about cloth nappies for hours sadly, so if you're interested in some recommendations drop me a PM so I don't bore the other ladies or clog up the thread! x


----------



## Char111

Dingle great news and your over half way now.. Its amazing seeing the baby. So happy for you 

Minnie sorry your still not 100% hopefully the antibiotics will work in a few more days.
My bump is quite big for the stage I am at but I think its cos I am quite short so will show sooner.


----------



## sugarsweet

It's all systems go for me I'm ready for stims  
So exiting and nervous got to stock up on the water and protein 
dingle that's great Hun   x


----------



## Char111

Brilliant news sugarswet been a good day today for Lister ladies x


----------



## Puglover1980

Good news *sugarsweet*! So glad it went well.


----------



## dingle123

Great news, *Sugar!*


----------



## dingle123

Puglover1980 said:


> Hey *Dingle*, glad to hear everything is going so well. I'm feeling great atm, thanks. Lots of twinges and stretching, but this is my third pregnancy so my muscles are basically shot to hell by this point! Amazing to meet yet another person considering cloth nappies. Good work! It still seems no unusual. We've used all sorts of different nappies at night - I've found fitteds/two parters to be the best. I could go on about cloth nappies for hours sadly, so if you're interested in some recommendations drop me a PM so I don't bore the other ladies or clog up the thread! x


Haha, I will definitely drop you a note. I've tried to get as many different view points as possible - on my birth group there are tons of ladies who use cloth - definitely the way forward xx


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover I'd be intersted too disposables are so expensive!

sugar fab news lovely!!!! woo hoo!


----------



## carrie lou

Sugarsweet, that's great news    


Dingle, congrats on a great scan  and yay for another person looking into cloth nappies!!! for nighttime we use bamboo Little lambs which are a two part nappy, they're great. If you like Little lambs ******** page you get access to all their special offers. I've just ordered 10 pocket nappies from them for £35, usual price £100, so I'm very chuffed  PM me too if you want to know more about cloth  


Minnie, hope you feel better soon   


I'm supposed to be working from home this morning, very slow progress though  and DS is teething at the mo so it's not a very happy household


----------



## carrie lou

OMG I'm starting next week!    Planned date for EC is 23/7, I've just calculated that if all goes according to plan the baby will be due on my mum's 60th birthday - an omen?


----------



## carrie lou

Me again   Ladies, what on earth do you tell work? I'm going to need time off at short notice. So far no one at work has any idea I'm going to be having IVF. I've only been in the job less than 2 months and don't want them to think I'm pushing my luck...


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar- Congrats hon

Carrie- My work was totally unsupportive but I only told my manager. HR dont support IVF leave and it has to come out of personal. Are you able to get signed off from your GP? It's hard to come up with excuses and that's why I decided to be truthful but I can't say it was a good move

Char- yeah not 100% but good news is all my blood test for anti natal came back normal at least. Bet you are so excited for tomorrow..I can't wait but have a long way to go..lol


----------



## Char111

That's good Minnie all your blood tests came back normal. Yes I am excited but nervous as well as I always worry about the baby hoping he or she is ok. If I could I would have a scan every 2 weeks  

carrie lou I work free lance but still had to move clients around. I was honest with all my clients and said I was going through IVF so may have to change appointments ect.. and they were all fine. It is hard. Are you able to get holiday pay yet? IF so you could book a few weeks off while you are doing your injections. You would also need egg collection off as I was so sore after. I hope you manage to sort work out and they are understanding xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- When are you due? My edd is 19 Jan..quite a long way..lol

Carrie lou- If you are in a corporate company it's harder. Apparently my company had no rules for ivf but thanks to me they now are implenting one.  All procedures and etc are out of your own leave but if you fall sick at the back of your treatment than it's considered sick leave...crap really. In the end they decided not to deduct any days from me, think it was 11 days as I had 2 rounds of ivf.


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks ladies, I work for the NHS. I will get paid annual leave but because I only work part time and on a short term contract, I only get a about 7 days paid. It will probably leave me with no days for emergencies etc. but there doesn't seem much option unless I want to take it unpaid and save my annual leave for later.... I am hopeful my boss will be understanding. Another lady in my office is pregnant at the moment too. It's just having to tell my manager, makes me feel a bit anxious


----------



## sugarsweet

it took me 5 mins to get the menopur in me I could not push the needle in and ended up with 3 tiny holes were I had to keep trying again   did any of you Ladies find a spot on your belly that was easier   I,m not looking forward to tomorrows one now also did you inject different sides so if I done right side should I do left side tomorrow ? x


----------



## Journey99

Laura - I've not used BG AIO but generally your day nappies won't be sufficient at night. It really depends on how heavy a wetter you have and in my experience boys are. I highly recommend trying a few different nappies to see what works best. I use Flip also made by BG and love them and for night I use totbots bamboozle stretch with a flip cover. I too could go on forever lol 

Bubbas are good. Took them swimming for the first time today and they loved it. Poor Caleb was so knackered he feel asleep while I was getting him dressed and slept big nap after!


----------



## dingle123

Thanks J - appreciating all the feedback xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - yes, you should alternate the side you inject. To be honest, I didn't have any trouble getting the needle in but my husband did all my injections. I think you have to fight the nerves and just be confident and focused. We always did mine quite low down (below the belly button 'line'). Sometimes it hurt and sometimes it was fine. It was mostly the actual 'plunging' bit when the meds go in that I found stung a bit sometimes. There are loads of tutorials on YouTube and there should also be an instruction leaflet in the bag your needles and syringes are in.


----------



## mmcm

Hello lovely ladies....

Puglover- ur right though every penny counts and it's nice when ur gp is so lovely and offered to give them for free.Ur right about the scan but I really hope everything is perfect.fingers and toes crossed.the stretching an pullin is a lovely sensation in a weird way gives u a little reassurance

Bubba-fairy that is fantastic news whhhooooo get the good times roll with the matching, ur potential sharer will snap u up Hun quick. U will b close on treatment with me.im jus waiting on my period to come after taking provera.

Journey-ur twins are adorable.

Tasha good luck with the fet

Carrie Lou, great u got matched so soon, fantastic. I got goosebumps when I got that call to say can u start I was like yes , yes I can lol have u to ate pill etc?

Hopingtoegg share- ah I am excited but so scared if truth be told. U were on provera, for how long and how did it take for ur period come ?? I have never had to take this before, but I am starting to feel bloated, dou feel like this. 

Sugarsweet, injections do take a little getting used to. An I do find them a little sore. I found the tummy easier to inject. With me its easy to pinch an nice of fat lol

Hello to all the fantastic growing bumps.

Afm-  tomoro is my last day of provera so hoping period shows ASAP so I can get going, I'm so impatient but I'm just hoping everything


----------



## Char111

Just a quick one had my scan we are having a little girl!!!! So happy. 
Will do personals later xx


----------



## carrie lou

Congrats Char, lovely news   Go and buy some pink stuff!


----------



## Minnie2

Char- congrats hon!!!!pleased for you!!! You can shop for dresses now.. Aww so happy for you  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - yay! Girls are the best! xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks 2nd injection went in fine tonight  been feeling a few twinges today and and bit heavy low down all most like a period pain don't no if this is normal after day 2 of stims can not remember from 1st cycle 

Congrats char a little girl how lovely x


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugarsweet that's great your 2nd injection went well. won't be long before EC.
Hope your having a good weekend.

Puglover hope your doing well and thank you was shocked I was having a girl really thought boy. I will never believe all the old wife tales 

Minnie thank you. How have you been feeling?

Carrie lou thank you how are you?

mmcm I hope that your AF shows soon xx and hope your having a good weekend.

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh char im soooooooo pleased for you, im actually jealous haha i'd love a girl!!!!

Sugar, glad the second injection went better, I think the best advice would be to try and relax and not tense up.

mmcm hope AF arrives soon, I will do an AF dance for you    

hope everyone else is good??


----------



## mmcm

Char- Congratulations a wee princess that is fantastic, I found out what I was having the last time and I have to say I was so glad I did and told no one, well a select few lol , time will fly. Honestly enjoy every minute.xx

Tasha- hope you are feeling well chick. Yes dying for af to come now, can be 5 -10 days though but sure what can u do.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## kezzababes

Hi! Been lurking.... Is this thread for the egg sharer only or also for the recipient?


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *kezzababes* - so far I think we've all been donors. But I don't think there's a set rule. My only worry would be that a recipient could end up communicating with their donor on here, which probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## Minnie2

Char- hope all is well. Did you celebrate yesterday? I'm ok thanks, 2 more weeks to 12 and ivig this Thursday but one more scan either tues or wed to make sure everything is ok. 

Puglover- how you feeling?

Tasha- not long before your transfer? You must be excited

Sugar- glad injections are getting better. Do alternate sides and not long you wil be at your EC and purpose

Kazzab/hoping- hope you're both well xx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Puglover1980

Hiya *Minnie*, I'm great thanks. Hope you're doing well. x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Minnie, I'm soooooo nervous this time round. I feel sick everytime I think about it and keep getting butterflies. I'm normally an as it comes person. This is torture hahaha  

Started the lovely bum bullets today, oh how I missed them lol......

I can't believe you are 10 weeks already!! Time flies!!

Hi kezzababes I'd echo what puglover said, are you a donor or recipient?? I can't see signatures while typing on my stupid phone  

Mmcm I had lots of ermmmm rumpy pumpy and that brought on my AF


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- the anticipation is annoying but hopefully all wii be good for you this time hon. 
Aww, progesterone started? Yeah remember having mine 5 days before fet too and i had clexane too.
All the best, will be looking out for your updates


Puglover- glad all is well x


Hi to everyone else


----------



## kezzababes

Thanks girls. Top of the list on the donor recipient list but going to give it one last shot with my own eggs. Completely understand! Will stop lurking!


----------



## Dudders

Hi Kezza,

If you're going to cycle at the Lister, you should come and join the general chatter thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=298386.0

Good luck wherever you cycle x


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha thank you. You have 3 boys don't you? be great if you get your girl this time. Good luck for the FET. xx

mmcm thank you and I hope your af comes soon so you can get started. Your little boy is adorable in your picture xx

Hi Minnie not long till you are 12 weeks. Good luck for your 190 week scan. My next scan is at 21 weeks. I did go out for a meal with DH to celebrate.
Can't wait to hear all about your scan this week coming xx Have you had anymore sickness x


----------



## Puglover1980

190 week scan?! Lol


----------



## Char111

Hahahaha stupid iPhone xx good luck minis for your 10 week scan. That's better x


----------



## Char111

Minnie I mean god this phone is annoying


----------



## Minnie2

Haha- thanks char. Glad you had a nice little celebration


----------



## dingle123

Just popping in to say congrats on being Team Pink, *Char* xx


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies


Not sure if u still remember me, but I'm still lurking and at times catching up with the good news here. Well done ladies.
I'm currently in Dubai re-charging then once back I will start looking at dates for next fresh cycle! Dr mcdreamy has already sent my new protocol. It cheered me up immensely if I can be honest. I hope to cycle in aug so gotta start on the healthy regime soon.


Speak soon and keep the good news coming on this thread


Xxxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Dingle thank you. When are you getting your 4d scan? x

Bettyboop yes I remember you of course I hope your having a nice time in Dubai and I wish you all the luck in world for your next course of treatment. xx


----------



## Char111

Also dingle your bump is lovely now.. Its so nice when your bump starts to grow makes it all feel real. Do you still use your Doppler? xx


----------



## sugarsweet

did any of you ladies bleed while stimming ? 
I'm still bleeding from my AF very very light but thought it would if stoped when I started stims ? 
Hope you are all well x


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugarsweet I had some bleeding but can't remember fully. Maybe email the nurses and just check that its normal. I hope the injecting is going well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char I will give them a call yes injecting going in after day one have been a lot better today very tired just can not keep my eyes open but then finding it hard to stay a sleep 
Hope you are well x


----------



## Char111

That's normal tiredness all them hormones going into your body. I got such bad headaches. But it will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## dingle123

Char111 said:


> Also dingle your bump is lovely now.. Its so nice when your bump starts to grow makes it all feel real. Do you still use your Doppler? xx


Not as much - only to ease the odd bout of anxiety. What about you? We are in two minds re: 4d scan - DP was never that keen in the first place.. are you having one?


----------



## dingle123

*Sugar* - echoing what Char said - give the nurses a call xx


----------



## Char111

Yes still use Doppler prob 3 -4 times week as I get worried still after losing the twins I was having. But once I start feeling the baby more I will use it less. I am going to leave a 4d scan and get a few reassurance scans instead to check the baby is moving well and growing well. I do get extra scans on the nhs at 28 weeks and 36 weeks. But I hate waiting like 6 weeks before another scan. But I had saved for a 4d scan so will put that money now towards reassurance scans as a when I feel I need one. My next scan is 21 weeks on the nhs ages away.. 

When you had your gender scan done did it take a while for the lady to find the sex? Mine was quite quick to find but I always worry that she may have got it wrong so worried to buy clothes lol 

Will you get any more scans done if you decide to leave the 4d scan? x


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Betty* - nice to see you back on the thread. Which one is Dr Mcdreamy? I'm guessing James!

*Char* - I find the 4D scans really creepy as to me it looks like the baby is melting! But loads of people love them. I've noticed that Babybond has started to do very affordable 'quick' scans and they do a 4D one for £59, which seems very reasonable if you did really want to have one.

Hope everyone is good


----------



## Char111

Hi Thank you puglover we have decide to leave the 4d scan and 2 more reassurance scans throughout the pregnancy. Not sure when to fit them in though. I hope that you are feeling well and gl for your up and coming scan xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

i'm not really bothered about 4d scans either they do look weird  

Puglover baby bond also do a quick gender scan for £39   thats good!


----------



## Char111

that's good 39 for a gender scan. How are you Stacey? Not long now and you will be able to find the sex out x


----------



## staceyemma

I know Char I really can't wait  
I'm good Char thanks hope u r too  
So happy for you that u r having a little girl


----------



## Char111

I've been good thanks. Where are you getting your scan done? I was very shocked I was having a girl but would of been over the moon with girl or boy x Glad your doing well. When is your scan in 2 weeks time? x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Quick fly by visit to say Congrats *Char*!!...well we would all say girls are the best here 

Hi everyone


----------



## Char111

Thank you Bubba-fairy how are you doing? xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

I rang and spoke to Annette and she said its fine when my LH surge go's up bleeding will stop and I have a thick lining and normaly bleed for about 10 days  I'm there tomorrow for scan xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Char congratulations a girl how lovely  

Minnie good luck for ur upcoming scan,hope u well  

Sugarsweet the injections get easier try to relax, hope your scan goes well tomo  

Dingle wow what a lovely bump  

Puglover hope you well, I know you don't want to say when 6 wk scan is but lots luck x 

Hi everyone else hope all well.

No news for me, just waiting for scan next Monday praying my cyst gone and lining thinned out.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - good luck for your scan.

*Wanna b mum* - nice to hear from you. FC your scan goes well next Monday.

*Stacey* - do you have a gender prediction for yourself?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies 
I'm 9 weeks today and had my first midwife appointment 

*char* congratulations for having a baby girl  have you brought anything yet Name thoughts

*minnie, kazza, stacey, puglover & dingle* hey miss.pregnant ladies  how's things going

*betty* brilliant news  glad that you have a new protocol 

*hi bubba, tasha, wanna b mum and the rest of the gang *


----------



## Puglover1980

Hiya *Hoping2eggshare* - I love the booking in appointment. It makes it seem so real once you start your notes and stuff. Which hospital are you being seen at?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi *puglover* yes was exciting getting my notes and bounty pack  not long for you now  The hospital I will be at is princess Anne hospital, I see my midwife closer to home though 
She said my scan appointments should be through in 2 weeks...

How are you getting on You feeling okay


----------



## Puglover1980

Feeling great thanks. Lots of stretching going on in my uterus and had a very minor was of nausea this morning, but other than that I'm on top of the world


----------



## carrie lou

Hoping, great about your booking appointment   I remember the excitement of going through the bounty pack etc   


Puglover, pleased to hear the nausea is not too bad  


Wannab - good luck for your scan  


Sugar sweet, hope your scan goes well tomorrow  


Dingle - looking good   


I'm off to the Lister tomorrow for blood tests and to get my nasal spray - then all systems go! Very exciting


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* brilliant news  how many weeks are you now

*carrie Lou* thanks was exciting  how exciting you get your nasal spray tomorrow it will all go quickly now


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping2eggshare* - I'm 6 weeks today. Still sooo early but I have a feeling it's going to fly the second time.

*carrie lou* - hooray, now the fun starts!


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies  

Puglover I predict a boy for me   

Hi hoping   hope everything is going well.  

Carrie- How exciting!   I remember how excited when I got my nasal spray etc it felt real  

sugar- whens your next scan? hope stimming is going well  

Morning Char, Minnie, bubba, tash, dingle


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks ladies   


I'm sure this has been asked before but... I've heard people say you should eat extra protein when doing IVF to maximise chances of producing good eggs. Is this true? I was thinking of getting protein shakes as an easy way of getting extra protein. Anyone know of any that actually taste OK?


----------



## staceyemma

Carrie- Nestle Build Up chocoalte flavour   xxxx thats what I used and I've tried a few and most are yuck


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hope every one is well just had my scan got 14 foilicals all growing well so happy with that been stimming for 4 days so far  x


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie* - I also had the Nestle Build Up chocolate shakes. Surprisingly nice. I had one a day, along with a few Brazil nuts (gross), a pint of milk and either two chicken breasts or two pork chops each night. I also ate scrambled eggs or an omellete each day. I tired quinoa but found it too disgusting! I went on a serious protein binge! I ended up with super eggs and I'm sure the protein helped.

*sugarsweet* - that's good news. When's your next scan?


----------



## staceyemma

Sugar fab news darling   xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Sugarsweet, that's great news    


Thanks Puglover and Stacey, I'll get some build up shakes to try. Puglover, that is a lot of protein!!! I'm not that keen on eggs but will give the milk, chicken and Brazil nuts a go.


----------



## sugarsweet

Next scan is Thursday then Saturday they said EC should be early next week eekk xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi *Char* I'm well thank you, just waiting to pick up DH blood results tomorrow so we can start matching. How are you?
*Wana b* FX for your scan on Monday, what's the next step after that?
Hi *Hoping* 9 weeks eik!! How did it go?
Woop Woop *Puglover* I can't believe your 6 weeks already  Glad your well hun.
Hey *Stacey*..the sun is finally out this morning
Hi *Carrie* I am wondering the same thing also as I'm veggie so need lots of extra protein. I know *puglover* mentioned quinoa tasting horrible but I absolutely love it. You can get a packet in sainsbury's that is mixed with bulgar and I use this recipe http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1285644/quinoa-supergreen-salad worth a go. I just had it for breakfast in fact .
Great news *sugarsweet* glad things are running smoothly for you now.

Hiya anyone else I missed


----------



## bubba-fairy

Carrie here is the quinoa I use http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/sainsburys-price-comparison/rice_pulses_and_grain/pedon_10_minute_cook_bulgar_and_quinoa_250g.html


----------



## Char111

HI Carrie lou that's great your starting nasal spray. I eat 2 eggs a day and 2 chicken breasts in the evening or 2 slaloms in the evening. I just doubled everything. I also brought protein bars that had no soya in which tasted horrible but worth it. I had nuts on my cereal and seeds and milk. I ate yoghurt for snacks. My diet was mainly a high protein diet. 
I wish you all the best though x

Bubba fairy that's great your doing well and your bloods are coming in now. Won't be long before you start treatment xx

Hoping wow 10 weeks now time is flying. I will be 18 weeks on Monday. have a midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully everything will be OK.
Your booking in appointment is great cos it feels real now.

Staceyemma I am counting down the days for you till your scan can't wait to know if you are team boy or team pink x

Sugarsweet wow 14 follicles already that is great. You are going to get a nice number of eggs.

I am shattered today. You are meant to feel better in the 2nd trimester I still feel so tired some days.

I hope everyone else is doing well

Oh Minnie if you have your scan today or tomorrow good luck xx


----------



## Minnie2

char- wow 18 weeks on Mon..time is flying. Thanks I had my scan this morning. I'm supposed to be 10w 2 days but they said im a bit ahead 10w5days. Were you ever told that?

Stacey- Hope all is well. Will you be having your gender scan at 16w?

Puglover- 6 weeks..yay

Hoping- Hope all is well with you hon. Hope you're not having too much sickness.. Mine comes and goes and it's not nice

Sugarsweet- good news on the 14 follies..not long now... 

carrie/bubba- good luck for your stimming

Hi to everyone else i missed x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie glad the scan went well. Yes my baby would measure over but the doctor said to me because it is a ivf pregnancy they like to stay with the dates you are. On my 12 week scan my baby measured 3 days over and that's when the doctor told me they have to keep with the ivf dates rather than what the baby measures. If that makes sense. 
have you been feeling sick at all anymore? I have been feeling tired but apart from that feel OK. x I am not feeling the baby a lot today which I worry about but it is still early days to feel her xx


----------



## staceyemma

Minnie I'm always a few days ahed too I was told to stick with IVF due date too xxx

Good news tho!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Stacey/Char- Thanks for the info. Best to stick with the ivf dates actually. Char, yes very nautious in the mornings and i'm knackered. Are you resting enough?I have thursday and friday off to recover from my drip after thursday. I have a nucheal dating scan on 8th of July. Do they take your blood to test for downs and do measurements and etc?


----------



## staceyemma

Minnie my baby was wriggling around so much they couldn't do any measurements  
But yes they do the measurements and take your bloods to give you a downs syndrome ratio.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I had the downs test within the scan and it was fine but I was unable to have the blood tests as I lost the twins and they were still inside me with their placenta. The doctor said it would come back as mixed readings but on the scan it all looked great. I have been resting a lot not doing a lot of work only part time. When they do your scan They will take your blood and when they perform the scan they test also for downs by measuring the back on the neck I believe or head, they check the brain and stomach I think they will do your bloods before though. My 12 week scan was really detailed. On my Gender scan Saturday the lady who did my scan did some of the anomaly scan you have between 18-21 weeks and checked the babies brain and stomach and did all the measurements and put them on a graph and it all showed my baby was fine. But I guess I will know more on my 21 weeks scan which is on the 23rd July. x Not to long till wait till your next scan x Are you going to find the sex out or have a surprise? x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Stacey- you have an active one in there!! Thanks for the info..when is your gender scan if youre having one?

Char- Thanks for the information. Just wanted to know what to expect and the process. Yes I will have gender scan, i don't like surprises..lol and besides i really like to buy some girl/boy stuff in advance.. Good to know your gender scan went well and they did more than expected and all is good with baby girl. Did you go to my ultrababy? It was around £70 right?


----------



## Char111

HI Minnie yes I went to my ultra baby in Kingston really liked it there and would go again. It was £80 but well worth the money. You could of got a dvd for an extra £10 which I got so I paid £90 expensive but the dvd is amazing. Out little girl was sucking her thumb and wiggling so was worth £10 just have that for life. Where will you go for your gender scan? I think there is cheaper places but I like the clinic In Kingston and have been there before. x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks ladies feel so tired today and to top it of have a big sore boil come up on my nostril and it bloody hurts  must be the spray xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Ouch *sugar* I sometimes get them around this time of year because I keep rubbing my nose with hayfever.


----------



## carrie lou

Oh dear sugar, sounds nasty   


Minnie, yes at your 12 week scan they measure the fluid at the back of baby's neck, then take blood, and the results combined will tell you your risk of downs and other problems. You don't have to have the tests though. I did with DS and it came back low risk, thankfully, but not sure I would have them again next time. Very personal choice though of course, some people like to know all the numbers, whereas others are happier not knowing   


Bubba fairy, thanks for the info on quinoa, never tried it before but I'll look into it    


Well, I saw the lovely Lizzy today, had blood tests, and got my nasal spray. All set to start tomorrow.  just hope I don't get side effects too bad, I am prone to headaches anyway - but then it's only for 10 days or so, and will all be worth it


----------



## sugarsweet

Bubba-fairy I did think this as I do have hay fever my nostril feels very sore think I'm just having a down day feel so tired but when I go to sleep I carnt think the drugs are kicking in now but all worth it i pray 
Hope you are well Hun x


----------



## sugarsweet

Carrie Lou it is very and so sore not looking forward to doing the nasal spray tonight  x


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- thanks for the information. Hopefully all will be ok. Good luck with the nasal spray, just drink plenty of water and they say you can take paracetamol for headaches. I also had some quinoa, they are high in proteins. 

Sugar- aww you poor thing. That must hurt, the spray is not nice but essential unfortunately


----------



## dingle123

*Carrie* - I found drinking tons of water kept the headaches at bay - 2 litres a day. Was it you asking re: protein intake? For both cycles I didn't bother with the protein shakes....I ate 2 eggs a day whilst stimming and ate fish or chicken every night. I also ate tons of quinoa which is high in protein. What are you stimming with, do you know? I must have done something right because my recipient had to freeze her donated eggs due to illness and she is also pregnant!

 to all the other lister ladies xx


----------



## carrie lou

Dingle, that's wonderful news about your recipient   Yes I was asking about protein - thanks for the tips. 


Interestingly the nurse I saw yesterday said it doesn't make much difference as long as you eat a balanced diet and stay well hydrated. But I want to give it my best shot so will probably up the protein anyway but try not to stress about it. I see Nestlé also do build up soups, maybe I will take them for my lunch on my work days. 


I started sniffing this morning


----------



## Tasha1979

Carrie good luck with the sniffs!!

Ahhhhh fab news dingle. My recipient had to freeze hers too  

Sugar ouch you poor thing  

Hi to everyone else  

I got my FET tomorrow. I shook so much when the embryologist rang me today, I can't believe how nervous I am!!! She said I see you would like 2 defrosted and 2 transferred. I said yes please and she didn't even try to talk me out of it........shock horror!! I thought I'd have a fight on my hands as my frosties are grade 1 hatching blasts so I found out last week. Yikes wish me luck girls haha


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello lovely ladies hope every one Is well and all the growing baby bumps  
A just had my day 7 scan and 14 folicals growing nicely with small ones catching up EC will be any time from mon to wed will no on sat what day x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - tons of luck for today. I look forward to hearing about how it all went. x

*sugarsweet* - sounds like you're looking at at least 14 eggs then, which is great. What size are they now?

*carrie lou* - hope the spray is going OK and you're not having any headaches.


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- good luck for today!! I'm at lister today too but for ivig.
Hope it all goes well x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## loopee8

Hi Minnie2
Hope all is going well with you. Do you mind me asking more questions about your IVIg? I had egg collection on Monday and had my first IVIg transfusion on the same day. I am due to have blastocyst transfer on Saturday (I have 4 x embryos still going strong this morning so they asked to take to Blast which I am happy about). How often are you having IVIg? Did they offer for you to have it done at home by a Health Care at Home practitioner? And do you have to redo the NKcells assay bloods before they decide to keep you on IVIg? Sorry for lots of questions but I am unfamiliar with the IVIg protocol. Perhaps I should PM you from now on.....


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi puglover 14  were at 12mm and a few small ones my womb lining is at 10
But I have just had a call saying I have to go back tomorrow as my blood test results have come back slightly high so another scan and bloods they have kept me on the same dose tho x
I'm really worried now  xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Thanks girls. Well I have 2 lovely hatching blasts on board that expanded 100%. It was really painful this time for some reason but bearable. They started me on baby aspirin, anyone know why?? He did say but I didn't have my hearing aid in and his accent was quite thick lol. 

I'm soooooo scared this time. But I'm not going to get too excited until OTD. 

Fingers crossed Bill and Ben stick hehehe (already resigned myself to more boys lol)


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha fantastic news 2 embies on board. Could be twins if they both stick. 
Who did your transfer?

Puglover hope your doing well. I know your not saying when your scan is but I hope it all goes well and can't wait to hear all about it.

Minnie hope the ivig goes well.

Sugarsweet If you levels do up you may just have to coast for a few day like I did but hopefully you can keep going. I coasted and hoping did and we got good embryos. Try not to panic or worry xx

Stacey, hoping kazzab how are you? xx

Hope everyone else is doing well. x

I have a sinus infection so have to go on antibiotics but I am worried about taking them. apart from that been feel ok x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- hope you get well soon hon. Don't worry abt antibiotics, they will make sure a safe one is used for pregnancy.
Hopefully it will help clear your sinus. I'm done with ivig .. Yay!!

Loopes- I had ivig at fet,which was week 2 then week 6 and week10. I had my final one today. Did you have side effects? You are better off doing it at the lister as the prices have been brought down to1302£ per infusion which is cheaper than healthcare at home.  It used to be over 2k apparently. I was told 3 infusions is sufficient and the baby will be big enough to fight the killer cells after that but no doubt I may just question abt retesting. 
Good luck and feel free to pm me

Tasha- glad all went well. I found fet painful too. I'm on aspirin and clexane. Aspirin is supposedly good for blood flow to the uterus. Baby aspirin. I was told stop at week 12 by ivf doctor but my gynae told me its perfectly no harm to continue to 20w, so I will be continuing it. Wishing you all the best hon. Hope your 10 days will fly to otd


Puglover- hope all is well with you too

Sugar- glad follies are growing well. They will manipulate your dose which is quite normal


Hi to everyone else x


----------



## sugarsweet

Char thanks I'm the worlds worst worrier !! 
The nurse asked me to drink  milk witch I hate but i have manged it if it can help. I new something was happing as today my belly is a lot bigger my boobs are killing me and I for the life of me can not keep my eyes open with slight headache  but on the plus side good embies and a bfp makes it all worth it.. I hope I can go on they said I should be ready for EC Monday or Tuesday xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks Minnie hope you and baby bump are well x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I bet that you are glad the ivig was your last one. have you had your 12 week scan through yet? x

Sugarsweet if you have to coast your high estrogen levels will keep the follicles growing. I am a worrier to so completely understand what you are going through but at least if you have to coast you know that everything still turns out really well xx


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks sugar

Char- yrs so glad. Are you going to see yr Gp for antibiotics?
My 12 week is 8 July with the nhs. Can't wait now for the first trimester to pass.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I went to my gp today and got them. Wow 8th is not that long away at all. The 2nd trimester is a lot better as all the symptoms go, sore breast, feeling sick. But Then you do start to feel that baby from 17 weeks which is amazing x I am just glad when each week passes as it closer to meeting baby. I can't wait to reach the 3rd trimester now. x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi char- that's good. When is due date? Yes youre right, the sore boobs and nausea is horrible but im
grateful that im not throwing up.Hope the antibiotics help you.xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Thanks girls   

Char it was mr tolba. I had Marie last time. He was really sweet. Hope you feel better soon.  

Minnie weird why a fet would hurt, I didn't feel a thing last time!! Our bodies are weird lol

Hope all you other girls are good?!


----------



## carrie lou

Tasha, well done on your FET, sorry it was painful though. All the best for your 2ww  


Minnie, good luck for your scan - not long now  


Sugar sweet, good news on your follies. I hope tomorrow goes ok   



Aw, pregnant ladies, don't wish it away - I was the same with DS, counting down the weeks. But in hindsight my pregnancy was probably the most special and exciting time of my life and I really wish I'd just enjoyed the moment more.   


AFM, second day of sniffing and no side effects yet. I've been drinking tons of water and it must be working as no headaches   I told my boss this morning, she couldn't have been nicer about it. Said not to worry and to let her know if there's anything she could do to support me.   I was so glad I told her, it feels like one less thing to stress about now! I will have to use annual leave for my appointments but that's OK. I later found out another lady in my office had IVF too, and she's pregnant now, so I guess my boss has experience of us IVF ladies


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- glad you're feeling ok. Hydrating definitely helps. It must also be such a relieve to let your boss know. Once you get pregnant, at least you know no longer need to use personal leave. If you do fall sick during treatment, from what I've been told its sick leave. Hope it all goes well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Morning hope every one is well I'm sitting at lister waiting for scan and bloods really praying every thing is ok I feel fine in my self apart from really sore (.)(.) and the odd dizzy  spell tho I think that's because I feel so tired all the time, I'm also starting to get the odd panic attack again  xx


----------



## staceyemma

sugar take a few deep breaths breathe in for 7 out for 11  
You sound just like me   xxx

Everything WILL be ok, thinking of you


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks Staceyemma  yes I suffer with panic attacks for years and managed to slowly take my self of diazepam a few months ago to give this ivf cycle the best possible chance. 
Well I have had scan the follicles have grown a bit since yesterday and after speaking to the nurse I feel a lot calmer she said my bloods was only raised slightly yesterday and they are not concerned so far I'm doing text book progress for this stage ( phew big sigh of release ) I'm two stick to the same dose unless I get a call today so I'm gonna stop researching DR goggle   !! 
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

I used to suffer terribly sugar you have my deepest sympathy they are so frightening and at one point they controlled my life.   

I'm glad everything is going well I know its easy to assume the worst  


xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you nice to not feel alone I couldn't even go out for years because of  them 
But on the mend now I have learned how to turn negative thoughts in to positive thoughts over the years but still human and have my fears x


----------



## Puglover1980

Good news *sugarsweet*. I know it's hard when you're worrying about whether everything is OK, but try to be positive. All the negativity isn't good for you  This is a crazy rollercoaster where we worry about not being DR'ed enough or too much, whether we're going to have a decent response to the injections or if we will over-respond, whether we'll make it to EC, whether we'll get enough eggs, whether they will be mature, whether they will fertilise, whether the embryos will make it to transfer etc. etc. There is so much to think about, you could go crazy. But in those moments, try to think about this thread and put your faith in Lister. Hand on heart, they know exactly what they are doing. Everything will be fine. Positive thinking has been shown to really help with fertility treatments like IVF. xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you puglover I will keep the positive vibe going  
Hope you are feeling xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi ladies,

Quick question...When liasing with Lister who is the best person to contact? I emailed DH results over wednesday but having difficulty getting a response from Lister about the next stage.
I know I'm being super impatient   Just want to get on with it now.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi bubba- fairy i all so had problems geting through to OD but i no they are very busy nurses I found ringing them between 1 and 4 to get through to them and for some reason going through main reption and asking to be put through to od nurses I always got Ruth or Anna as they are the egg share nurses  x

AFM bloods have come back fine I have to only do one sniff 3 times a day as they want the other foillicals to try catch up I hope they do grow so yet another worry I don't no I think I may go crazy at the end of all this x


----------



## bubba-fairy

OK thanks sugar


----------



## sugarsweet

how much weight did you ladies put on through your cycle I have gone from 11.5 stone to 12 stone and I'm only 5ft 5 I was struggling with my weight before but I just feel massive and look awful. 
When other half tells me I look gorgues I'm snapping at him telling him he's lieing 
Then I'm in floods of tears not feeling good today at all  
X


----------



## bubba-fairy

I put on loads of weight after my last IVF, I've always been really skinny and I can't seem to shift IVF weight.


----------



## bubba-fairy

I think I put on a stone and a half


----------



## sugarsweet

god it's horrible tho I have been eating I'm all ways hungry but from tomorrow gonna eat healthy well try lol x


----------



## Puglover1980

Aww *Sugarsweet*. I've heard it's very common to put on weight. It's probably mostly water retention. I actually didn't put on any, but I didn't experience any bloating or anything either. Again, try not to panic, just focus on eating as healthily as you can. Great news that your bloods came back fine. And to be honest, even if the smaller follicles don't catch up, you're still looking at at least 14, which is a fab number.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi puglover I'm gonna try eat healthy and stop eating wrong food !! 
As for foillicals I think it's some of the ones in the 14 group that need catching up   
one will be to big so have to let that go.. The nurse has asked me to only do one sniff 3 times a day in hope they will catch up by next week   they will but I will be happy with 8 eggs still enough to share and it only takes one  if not I will give all eggs to the other lady and go again for my self xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I had one big lead follicle that we thought we would lose. In the end I think they got a decent egg out of it as well! So exciting that your EC will be next week!


----------



## sugarsweet

Yes looking at wed I think it's a bit of a drag having to go lister every day tho but plus side I only live 15mins away so shouldn't complain as I no many have to travel from so far away x


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies

Been reading back all the posts it's been so busy so going to do my personals a little different to catch up  

Pregnant ladies you are doing fantastic.

Ladies in waiting you are nearly there and doing great.

Ladies sniffing its not so nice but the end result is in sight.

Ladies waiting to be matched, ur time is coming closer 

Afm- period or shoud I say cycle bleed after provera came yesterday, have scan on Monday morning to hopefully start menopur injections all been well. Later sent me the medication so hopefully get it tomorrow, here we go I hope, trying to feel positive. Xx


----------



## sugarsweet

yes ladies my foillicals have caught up and I have 18 lovely foillcals with a few behind that they think will of caught up so my EC is booked for Tuesday if bloods come back fine if not will be Monday.
I hope every one is well I'm gonna go home and have one relaxed weekend xx


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar- pleased for you!!! Not long now


----------



## carrie lou

That's fantastic Sugar  Looks like a nice lot of eggs for you


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugarsweet that is great news that you have a nice number of follicles and EC is early next week.

How is everyone?

I had to go to A&E this afternoon as I was getting pains in my stomach was seen every quickly as they were very worried. I had a scan and they checked my cervix and baby was OK and cervix was closed. They said the pains are stretching pains round ligament but was so worried. This pregnancy is worrying. Well IVF was worrying then the whole pregnancy is. I am just glad I got see my little baby girl again wiggling around.


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you minnie, carrie and char  

Char I'm glad you and baby are fine it is such a worry from the start to your holding baby in your arms and even from birth up wards you are forever worried but it is the many joys of being a parent  xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- hon, I'm glad everything is ok. Glad you went to a & e. it's so difficult to know what the pains are. 
Take it easy and rest well xx


----------



## staceyemma

Char I'm glad you are ok  
It is so worrying I understand, every litttle pain or cramp
makes me nervous.

At least your mind is at rest and you saw your gorgeous baby again  

My gender scan is a week tomorrow when I'll be 16 weeks 

Xxxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - so glad all is well. Round ligament pain can be soooo painful. Try to avoid any sudden movements, although I know your job doesn't really allow for that!


----------



## Char111

Thank you everyone. Yes all these pains are new to me. 
Stacey wow a week tomorrow. I was so excited for my scan. 
How have you been feeling?

Puglover did you get round ligament pain with your little girl? 
I thought I was going into labour.. I am stopping work soon as we have sold our house and we are buying in Kent. 
So I won't work which will be good as I can rest. 
How have you been feeling? 

Sugar do you have another scan Monday? 

Hoping not heard from you for ages hope you and bump are doing well. 

Hope everyone else is doing well .


----------



## sugarsweet

No char no more scans for me trigger shot tonight then lister at 7.pm Tuesday I already had 18 foillcals muture nurse said there was others she thinks will be muture by Tuesday as well . it's mad what a day can make and how the body works x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- glad youre feeling better hon. Take it easy for now. Hope the house sale comes quick and you can stop working
We are going to start looking but sigh everything is so ££££ in London
Stacey- awwww so exciting hon. Next Sunday then? Can't wait for your news
Puglover- hope you're feeling good , any nausea yet?
Sugar- it is amazing what one day can do to a follicle , they apparently grow 1mm a day. It will all be over soon, bet you can't wait 😃
Afm, nothing much, just waiting 8th of July for my 12 week scan. I can stop the painful clexane injections.Anyone had lower backaches? I'm not sure if its because I'm not doing much exercise but I'm looking to do Pilates after the first trimester. 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugar how exciting GL for EC that is great news.

Hi Minnie yes I had back pain still do. 8th July isn't to long away and will come quick. Yeah London is expensive that's why we are moving to Kent a lot cheaper and all my family live there so child care for free   Pilates will be good to do and will help that back pain. 
I was going to do a Pilates class but I do my own pelvic floor excises. Remember though after 16 weeks you can't lay on your back. I stopped laying on back as soon as I got pregnant to get used to it. Has all your sickness gone now?
What hospital will you be having your baby in? xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Did you ladies feel more pain at the end of your stims my overys are feeling it today sharp twinges in both and my (.)(.) are killing me went shop but felt really dizy that could be nerves tho and very tired sorry to moan on  x


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar- yes, you will feel bloated for a bit even after Ec. It's normal and if you probe to ohss they will give you tablets. I didn't have it but some of the ladies here took the tablets to prevent it

Char- in obviously not reading enough, I been sleeping on my back a lot!! I better stop it.
It's nice you have family in Kent to help!! My parents are overseas and in laws in Ireland, so it will just be me. I'm not sure how but will deal with it lol. Have heard Pilates is good so I will definitely sign up.
I'm in bucks so there is two choices which is high Wycombe or stock mandeveille which has a few doctors. They offered me stoke as I'm an ivf patient. The Wycombe hospital has no docs and only mid wives. No epidural nothing.. Ermm
Not for me.. I need all the medicine I can.. Lol
What about you? Are you due around November?


----------



## carrie lou

Char, sorry to hear about your A&E visit but pleased to hear everything is OK.  I remember when I was newly pregnant, I developed a pain low down in my tummy, almost in my groin, on one side. It was there all the time and I was convinced I was having an ectopic  so went to my GP and it turned out to be a pulled muscle  GP was lovely about it but I felt such a ninny  The thing is if it's your first pregnancy you just don't know what's normal and what's not! And who could blame us for being a bit cautious 

Minnie, goodness me yes you want a hospital that can offer an epidural if you need it! Trust me  

Sugar, wow exciting times for you - not long now 

Staceyemma, good luck for gender scan, how exciting - do you have a hunch what it is? I was convinced DS was a girl so was very surprised when the sonographer said boy and showed me all his dangly bits on the screen! But was just pleased he was healthy which is of course the main thing 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. Gorgeous weather down here. We are having a quiet weekend pottering around at home and in the garden


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - oh yes, I certainly did get round ligament pain! I've actually had it already with this pregnancy, I guess because it's technically my third pregnancy and all my muscles are shot to hell by this point! Apart from being very tired I feel fine!

*Minnie* - sleeping on your left side is meant to be the best. Something to do with increased blood flow. I'm a tummy sleeper and found it very hard in my first pregnancy. I got a pregnancy pillow, which helped encourage me to sleep on my side. No real nausea yet, just very tired. I had my daughter in a birthing centre - no access to an epidural. But you've got plenty of time to decide what you want to do.

*Sugarsweet* - how exciting, EC on Tuesday. You're in for 7am? That means you're first on the list. Just a word of warning that I wish someone had told me - you won't actually go down to theatre until about 9.30. So once you've got to your room, go ahead and have a sleep if you want. I was desperate to shut my eyes but kept expecting someone to come in and take me down at any point! I also panicked that they'd forgotten about me!

AFM, I had my early scan today. The baby is in the right place, measuring just over 6mm, with a good heartbeat of 129bpm. All exactly as it should be for this stage. I can't tell you how relieved I was/am. I'd somehow managed to convince myself that they were going to tell me it was an ectopic. He started scanning and all I could see was an empty black circle, so I closed my eyes and held my breath! After what felt like for ever I opened my eyes and could see my tiny peanut flickering away. And we got to hear the heartbeat too, which was lovely as I wasn't expecting it this early. My dates for my booking-in appointment and 12-week scan have come through, so now it's a case of enjoying the rest of the first trimester. I'm undecided about another private scan before the 12-week one. Not sure I see the point but will see how the weeks drag!

Love to all. xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi lovely ladies  

Char I'm feeling ok thanks still pretty nervous be glad to have a scan

Minnie how are you?! Hope you are keeping well

Carrielou I have a hunch I'm having a boy  

Sugar everything sounds like its going well


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- aww so happy for you. Glad everything went well today. The scans are so dark and yes I'm with you about not seeing much until they zoom it. Did you manage to hear the heartbeat?  Thanks for the tips for sleep pattern. X

Carrie- hope all is well. Have you started DR yet? Wishing you all the best x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you puglover what about parking we have been parking with my blue badge but that only gives you 3 hours do you no were is best to park ? Xx so glad you see a healty baby with heart beat  I hope I get to see that in weeks to come   x


----------



## Minnie2

Staceyemma- I'm good thanks. Still nauseas and back ache every now and then. I would love to find out at 16w. Can't wait to know of your hunch is right or not 😃


----------



## carrie lou

Puglover, wonderful news   so pleased everything is as it should be. Hope you can relax a bit now and start to enjoy it   


Minnie, yes I'm on day 5 of DR now and all going well, not even had any side effects yet   AF should be due Wed and then I can book in for a scan.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - we parked just over the bridge in the car park next to the Pestana Hotel. It's cheaper than parking in Battersea park (cost us £10 for 7/8 hours) and less of a walk too.

Yes *Minnie*, we heard the heartbeat! I love that sound.


----------



## sugarsweet

Ok thank you puglover is that the hotel near the petrol garage ?  
I have just done my last stim injection just the trigger shot at 10.30 and no more pointy things yayyy lol x


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, I'm having a bit of a wobble about EC and hoping those of you who have already been through it can advise me (I've never done IVF before and never even had a general anaesthetic!).


As we live about 2 hours train journey from London, my plan was to go up to London the night before EC and stay in a hotel. The next day my mum will look after DS, DH and I will go in for EC, and we will all get the train home afterwards. Now my mum has made me panic by asking me if I'm sure I'll be well enough to travel on the train the same day? I assumed it was just a light anaesthetic and if I spent a couple of hours taking it easy afterwards, I'd be OK to get the train sometime in the afternoon? How did you all feel after EC? Is this a reasonable sounding plan or should I be thinking about booking an extra night in the hotel to give me longer to recover?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi carrie Lou, I don't know if every one is the same but after my EC I was absolutey fine, we walked around London the whole afternoon after my first one. Like I said don't know if everyone is the same, but I loved GA felt like had really good power nap! I think you should be fine getting the train home. Xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'd never had anaesthetic before so I was worried but trust me I felt great after and pretty soon after I was walking about in the afternoon  
You're out like a light straight away  felt super when I came around!


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Sarah and staceyemma, that's reassured me   Think my mum is worried because my sister took ages to  recover from the anaesthetic after having her wisdom teeth out, but of course that's a very different situation. I will plan for one night in London and to come home same day   thanks again


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- Ec is really short, I was put to sleep at 9 and up by 9.45. The anesthetic given is enough for a short procedure, you won't be feeling it. You can leave in 2-3 hours after the procedure. Your Bp will be checked and you gotta have a wee before you leave. It's really not bad at all xx
Puglover- that's amazing. All the scans I've been, the only show us the Flickr.


----------



## sugarsweet

that's the trigger shot done I hope I done it right I pushed a bit out the top and lost a few little drops before I put it in  last  nasal sniff at 11 then a drug free day tomorrow I might just miss it all lol x


----------



## staceyemma

Sugar I'm sure those few little drops won't make any difference  
Enjoy your drug free day    

good morning everyone


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugar* - hooray. No more needles now except the one for your anesthetic on Tuesday 

*carrie lou* - I really think it depends on how many eggs are collected and how you respond to the anesthetic etc. Although I found the anesthetic fine, and felt pretty human within an hour or two, I was in quite a lot of pain after EC and definitely wouldn't have wanted to get the train home. Sorry to be a Debbie-downer when everyone else has said they were fine. I'm sure you'll manage as long as you've got someone with you, but I didn't even feel like walking back to the car park when I was discharged. My husband went to get the car and picked me up from outside the hospital. They're not in a hurry to chuck you out after the procedure - I was in at 7am and finally left some time after 2pm - so you will have lots of time to recover, and I'm sure you'll be fine to get the train, but I just wanted to share my experience just in case you wanted to rethink.


----------



## Tasha1979

Carrie, I'm with puglover on this. I have had 2 c-sections and had no pain relief after them. I have quite a high pain threshold. I could hardly walk after egg collection and felt so bloated. I think it depends on how many eggs you get But then you could be like the other girls and be fine. I was also quite sleepy after but then I did have an early start at getting up at 4am and only having a few hours sleep. The excitement got to me hahaha. 

Sugar, woohoo good luck with everything!!!

Awwww puglover. So glad everything is good!!!

Char same for you, how scary!! I think I was lucky never to experience them!! 

Hope everyone is good on this lovely day??


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks ladies for the well wishes xx 
But I'm really scared about tomorrow although I have  been put to sleep before when I come around last time a had a massive panic attack although my last clinic look like a ward  from world war 2 and as soon as you come around they had you up and out the door still I have all ready cried on the phone to my mum as I really am scared from being put to sleep to pain after if I get to et and the 2ww I no I shouldn't think to much but today iam  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugarsweet* - the Lister is like a hotel. You will have your own room with en suite and satellite TV, and everyone is lovely. Nothing like WW2! When you come round from the anesthetic, the doctor who did the procedure will come in and tell you how many eggs they got, and when you're ready you'll be wheeled back to your room. If you're experiencing any pain, let them know and they will give you some extra pain killers. That's what I did. They will let you recover at your own pace and when you're ready they will bring you a tasty meal (three courses, which you get to choose before the procedure). Please try to relax. You'll be in the best possible hands. I know it's scary, but loads of us on this thread have been through it and lived to tell the tale. Panicking about panicking isn't going to help you. Try some relaxation techniques and visualise the positive pregnancy test at the end of it. xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you so much puglover I think a lot of emotions as well but what you just said made me feel so relived that I actually just cried like all the stress just drained from my body thank you so much   xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Puglover congrats new son the scan. Brilliant news and so happy for you. x
How have you been feeling?

Sugarsweet good luck for EC you have a good number of eggs xx

Tasha how are you? Have you done any tests yet? How have you been feeling?

Stacey 1 week till your gender scan I am excited for you.. Are you joining the team pink with me or team blue with dingle.

Carrie I am also with puglover and Tasha I was in a pain after egg collect and was so bloated. My stomach hurt to touch. That last at least a week. I was lucky my husband drove me there and back. I was also very tired like Tasha. I went home and chilled out on the sofa. But everyone is different. I got 18 eggs so quite a lot. If you get the train just make sure you have a seat to sit on and you aren't going home through rush hour. x

Minnie Hope your feeling well. xx


----------



## Char111

That made no sense so will say it again congrats puglover on your scan.. So happy for you. xxxx  Iphone typing x


----------



## Char111

Minnie on all the scans I had also I didn't hear the heartbeat till my 12 week scan as some clinics have rules that they don't listen to heartbeat till 12 weeks or over but puglover is lucky I would of loved to of heard the babies HB on my first scan xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on often...
I'm meant to be 10 weeks today due to my due date the midwife gave, had a call from them today to say that my iron levels are low and I can pick up a prescription on weds for some tablets- explains my tiredness!!!

I have my scan on 22/07- I will be 13 weeks or nearly 13 weeks 

I had some brown blood last week, not sure if I told you ladies, but its old blood so not worried as no severe cramping or anything with it...

*char* I think I did congratulate you but incase I didn't CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY GIRL  have you thought of any names yet??.

*puglover* congrats on the scan  glad baby is doing well 

*sugarsweet* gl tomorrow I'm sure you will have a fab amount of eggs 

*tasha* congrats on being PUPO- when do you test

*stacey* can't wait to hear your gender of your baby 

*carrie* how far are you into your cycle

*sarah* how are you

Hi to everyone else


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hoping2eggshare I've had to be on iron tablets before, they defiantly help with tiredness. Not long for your scan it will soon be here. 

I'm doing ok at the min, just plodding along waiting for my gender scan on 20th, soo excited although I already think its another girl. Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks so much *Char*. I'm feeling really good. Have been majorly tired but that's about it. Although I just had to pop to my work cafe to buy some food as I started to feel quite nauseous! Time to stock up on breadsticks and salted popcorn I think! I agree - we were so lucky to get to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover so glad your scan went well  

Char thank god you and baby doing ok,hope the pain easing x

Minnie glad all is well with you and baby  

Hoping how r u? 

Sugarsweet enjoy drug free day   and lots luck for EC  

Tasha how is it all going hard to keep up sorry x 

Carrie Lou lots luck  

Hi Stacey bet you can not wait for gender scan very exciting  

AFM scan today all went well cyst seems to have gone   collected all my new meds and shall stop pill on 11th and start stims on 15th must say I very nervous this time.


----------



## Puglover1980

That's brilliant news *Wanna b mum*. I can understand why you'd be feeling nervous but they'll keep a close eye on you. I look forward to following your journey. xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Wannab, so glad cysts have gone, I had one explode back in October and omgggggg I would have rather had a baby!!! ouchy!!!

hoping I was also on them for anaemia when pregnant, does make you feel sooooo better!! And thankyou!! Im supposed to test Sunday but am going to Friday as im going for a lads weekend away, hubby has ice hockey conference weekend and im one of the lads and allowed to go (no other wives are) I don't know whether that's a compliment or not lol    but shall be taking it easy, no screaming and fighting for me hehehehe   

Sarah oooh good luck with the scan!!! Lots of girls on here lately having their gender scans!!

Char nahhhhh not done no tests yet, I want to but don't want to jinx it lol im only 4dp5dt. Not feeling nothing yet, its making me a bit paranoid!! I cant remember if I had any this early on last time.......might have to scroll through my posts haha.

sugar, puglover is right again haha the lister is lovely, more like a hotel than a hospital!! And omg the menu is the best!! Never had such a nice salad!!   

hello to everyone else!!


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- good luck hon. 15th is not long!! 😀
Tasha- that's good. Are you going to wait for otd?
Char- hope all is well hon. I'm looking fwd to hear the heartbeat at w12 . Can't say I'm not nervous !!
Hoping- nice to hear from you. I'm permanently on iron pills as I don't much red meat but I  read an article that taking iron tablets during pregnancy is actually good.
Puglover- oh no, nauseas is coming then!! I don't know when mine will end.


----------



## Minnie2

Sorry for all the typos! On the phone. X


----------



## Char111

HI Hoping wow 10 weeks already time is flying. I hope that these iron tablets get your iron up. Its very common to get low iron in pregnancy. I have red meat once a week now to keep mine up. 
Not to long till your scan. My scan is on the 23rd JUly. Feels ages away to me x

Wanna b mum that is great news on the scan and the cyst has gone now. I bet your excited now to get going but I understand you can be worried also. But the nurses and Doctors will monitor you well now.

Tasha I am very impressed you are holding out. I was terrible tested everyday from day 4. BUt its good to hold out if you can. It send me mad lol

Sarah glad to hear you are doing well. My scan is 3 days after your gender scan. If you have abgirl you will be joining me on team pink  

Puglover that's a good sign you feel some sickness but nice get them breadsticks. I had sickness from 6 weeks to 8 weeks just ate crackers most of time as felt so sick.

Minnie I was nervous on my 12 week scan and I will be on my 21 week scan as both scans are quite important checking for abnormalities in the baby. But I am sure our babies are fit and healthy. x I was also scared for my gender scan. As these babies are precise to us x


----------



## Tasha1979

Ooooh char believe me im tempted hehehe but would it show up? Do FET's take longer to show up, paranoid incase the trigger shot is still in my system from the 20th jun??

Minnie when did you do your test


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha 4dp5dt my test was BFN and I was having triplets to start with up to 8 weeks. So I would wait if you as it can be upsetting when you test early. Try and hold out if you can but looking forward to hearing your good news x


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww thankyou, fingers crossed  ^pray       

Was trying to sway hubby to go to Tesco's, he flat out refused


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- yes it can be a bit later. I tested only at 8dp5dt. Maybe you can test at 7 if you really can't wait 😀

Char- tell me abt it, never ending of worry! Wow time is flying -20 weeks in a couple of weeks for you


----------



## carrie lou

Tasha, oh it must be tempting to test - but I'd wait, if you can, until you can be sure of a clear result. Last thing you want is to get a false negative and drive yourself crazy fretting about it. Good luck 

Hoping, I'm another one who had to take iron tablets in pregnancy. Definitely worth doing. If you find you don't get on with them ask the doc for a different type. Some are easier on the stomach than others 

Puglover, you make the Lister sound so lovely I'm quite looking forward to EC now  Sorry you're feeling a bit sick but at least it's reassuring  

Hope everyone else is doing well this evening 

Thanks Puglover, Tasha and Char for sharing your experiences. Hm, maybe I'd better have a back up plan just in case... Or perhaps I will talk to the nurses and see what they suggest, they must have seen hundreds of women go through this and will know what the chances are of me being OK to travel by train!


----------



## Tasha1979

Just a quickie, how do you get pics on to here grrrrrrrrrrrr!! im trying my hardest but when I click the link off photobucket nothing is showing up!! Doing my head in now!!   

Oh and im have a terrible time sleeping the last couple nights, literally waking up every 20 minutes. As far as im aware my 'brain is switched off'. 
Did anyone else go through this and get their BFP, its making me paranoid as I thought im meant to be tired not the other way round


----------



## Tasha1979

woohoo I did it!!! lol I was using the wrong bit too change it whoops


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi ladies will keep it short just come back to ward feel a bit sore but apart from that I feel  
ok i had a massive panic attack before I went under witch they controlled perfect
I got 16 eggs .
Hope every one is well x


----------



## Puglover1980

Yay *sugarsweet*, that's brilliant. Rest up and enjoy your lunch! x


----------



## staceyemma

Fab news sugar    

Hope you're feelin ok have a rest xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Fab news sugar


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks ladies quick one did any of you bleed after as I didn't have bleeding last time but have this time ? X


----------



## Char111

Tasha loving the 2 embies, glad you managed to upload the picture.

Sugarsweet great news and a nice number of eggs. I didn't bleed after from what I can remember but I would guess its normal as you have been pocked with a needle. But you could just email the nurses and make sure its normal x


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugarsweet* - there was a tiny spot of blod on the pad they put on after the procedure, and I think when I went to the loo for the first time afterwards there may have been a tiny bit of blood. But I'm assuming you're still in your room, so just ask the nurse when she comes to take out your cannula.


----------



## carrie lou

Well done Sugarsweet, 16 eggs is brilliant   I don't know about the bleeding but would imagine it's normal, after all they've been poking and prodding you with a needle. As long as it's not a huge amount.


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi Ladies,

I'm feeling really frustrated today. Emma at Lister emailed me last week saying that my DHs Hep B Core Antibodies results were missing, so I phone the Dr and they haven't been done and the Dr phones me back and says he can't take the antibody test without antigens ( I havent a clue whay his jabbering on about) he tells me to ask Emma at lister to fax him exactly what tests DH needs done by today as the Phlebotomist only comes on Wednesdays. After several emails all week Emma has just ignored me and done nothing. Grrrr Im feeling so angry with Lister for being unresponsive and the GP for being so awkward. 

Did anyone else have this problem?

Rant over..hope your all well


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks again ladies yes puglover still in room I worry way to much don't I lol !! I will ask nurse just want to get home I think I will sleep better in my own bed but will defo give lister 100% so far ! Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - these are all the tests your OH must have. They must be within 12 months of your treatment.


HIV I&II
Hepatitis B surface antigen
Hepatitis B core antibody
Hepatitis C antibody

I have copied the above directly from an email Ruth sent me, so I know it's accurate. Hope that helps.

By the way, Emma is on holiday at the moment, which will be why she hasn't responded. I think she's back tomorrow.


----------



## bubba-fairy

Thanks puglover..I'll give that to his GP today and see exactly what's missing. I've emailed Ruth just now so she will prob get backto me. I can't stand my DHs GP they are so stupid and over subscribed they dont know what they are doing but DH has been with them most of his life and is so loyal he won't accept that they  are rubbish.


----------



## bubba-fairy

Sorry for raining on your parade sugar..congrats on the eggies and I'm glad your feeling a lot better now


----------



## sugarsweet

Don't be silly bubba-fairy hope you sort out your partners bloods Hun x
the nurse wants me to stay a while as I'm bleeding quite abut now   like a period kind of bleed tho she said it is quite normal to bleed after x


----------



## Tasha1979

Sugar fantastic news about the eggs, same as me!!   Hope your feeling better soon  

Bubba shame about them not getting back to you, I never emailed any of them just rang, maybe you could try that??

I stupidly tested with an OPK this afternoon like an idiot   it was a stark white, not even a sniff of a second line..............im now pooping it even though I know its totally unreliable.  Cant tell the hubby, he will kill me!!! Arrrghhhhh this wait is torture!!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - you're only 5 days past transfer right? And you used a strip OPK? What are you trying to do to yourself??!! If you must test this early, use a First Response and do it with first morning urine! If you're driving yourself this crazy I think maybe you should do a proper test tomorrow morning, although that would still be pretty early my love.

I've not tested the OPK theory with a strip OPK so can't confirm whether it worked for me. I did however test out the theory with a digital OPK (the smiley face one) and it did show a positive. But I was already at least 5 weeks pregnant at that point and was doing it out of curiosity because someone else posted a thread about it.

Big hugs


----------



## Tasha1979

Hehehehe I know, I could really kick myself!!!!!! What an idiot!!! if I hadn't seen the box hiding in my cupboard I wouldn't have even used one..........gahhhhhhhh!!! I have mega paranoia as I have no symptoms at all, no sore boobs nothing, nada!! Last time I was constantly hungry and I haven't even got that!  

I might ask hubby to get a frer on way home, I think he might refuse though haha.


----------



## sugarsweet

They just called to say they had to do icsi as oh sperm count was low and morphology was bad now I'm wondering is it all over for us   !


----------



## bubba-fairy

Naughty tasha he he
Sugar its not over at all, they have selected the best sperm from your over half fx

AFM I have received contact from the nurse and she just needs written confirmation from GP that DH results include core antibodies. Its all in the GPs hands now.Hopefully he does that tonight.


----------



## Tasha1979

Sugar, we had ICSI and all of ours fertilised!! I personally think this is better than standard IVF as the best only get selected, don't worry!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - don't panic. ICSI will be the best thing for a sample like that. Keep the faith and fingers crossed for a great phone call tomorrow morning. x


----------



## Tasha1979

lol bubba!! hubby refused to buy a test, so another anxious 2 days........I will have no fingernails left hehe!! Fingers crossed hubbys GP does what he's meant to!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Oh sugarsweet 16 eggs is fab and if they done Icsi  then I sure be ok lots people done that try stay positive I shall keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks you lot are so great I don't no what I would be like with out this wonderful thread filled with wonderful ladies xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Tasha u naughty girl .lol too early so don't give up hope try be patient and wait it out few more days  

Bubba fairy I had same prob with my oh results all got sorted within  a week,good luck x 

Puglover hope the sickness not to bad and you ok  

Char, Minnie,Stacey, carrie and all you other lovely ladies hope you all well x


----------



## bubba-fairy

I have just booked my first acupuncture session...any advice ladies on how often I should be having them at this stage?


----------



## mmcm

Hi ladies

Bubba great on the acupuncture, you either love it or hate it. I actually found it v relaxing lol.i had it every 2 weeks then when I knew I was having treatment a little more often, have u tried reflexology? I found this so relaxing and forgot about everything. As about the oh bloods omg I was really to lose the mind at lister, I got hep b and c but they wanted  a specfic core one done for hubby, u just think its all holding up your treatment.

Tasha-fantastic to see 2 beautiful blasts on board, I tested like a mad woman the day after egg transfer knowing it would b negative, it's a natural instinct to test I think and especially when you have tests in the house.and then you get so disappointed but keep the faith on, when is ur date to test, not long anyway Hun x

Puglover- delighted your scan went well and your dreams have come through, hope the sickness is not too bad, have to say they say thats a really healthy good sign xx

Sugarsweet-congratulations on 16 eggs that a great number, well done, drinks plenty of water. Of course you will b sore, I remember feeling so bloated like a balloon ready to burst. I found this more sore than recovering from egg collection. Don't be panicking on the icsi, they told us we would more than likely need icsi than Ivf this time due to hubby's cancer scare.just b like ok if that is what it takes I'm fine with that.

Sorry cant read back to see other posts but hey to minnie, char, hoping, stacie and carrie hope you are all good xx

Afm- update is day 2 of menopur injections.... Trying to keep calm and say right ok I've been through this before. I Can do it again. Not sure when egg collection might be, il b booking last minute flights costing a fortune as I'm coming from Ireland but hey I'm hoping and praying so hard that this will work. Anyway must catch some winks of sleep xx


----------



## Journey99

Bubba - After being messed about by NHS doing wrong hep tests we finally just paid the £50 for lister to do them. Well worth it!!  And I second reflexology...amazing!


----------



## Puglover1980

*bubba-fairy* - you'll read all sorts of conflicting advice regarding how often to have acupuncture during IVF. I found a lot of places claimed that it was vital you started it months before treatment - obviously to make them more money! After contacting lots of places and not liking anyone I spoke to, I found a wonderful acupuncturist right near where I live and he advised one hour-long session a week (if possible) during treatment, with a session the day before egg collection, a session right before transfer (i.e. no more than a couple of hours before if possible) and a session after transfer (either the same day or the next morning). If you read the scientific papers from the couple of studies conducted into the effects of acupuncture on IVF success rates, they all conclude that the most important session is the one right before transfer. I ended up having 5 sessions in total I think - a couple during the DR/stimms phase and the three I've described above. I was very lucky that he agreed to see me at 8 o'clock on the morning of my transfer, which was a Sunday! I had my transfer at 10.30. Good luck with it. I found it great.

*mmcm* - hooray, day 2. You're a pro at this so I have no doubt you'll be fine!

*sugarsweet* - looking forward to news of your fertilisation report this morning. x


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies  

Bubba fairy I had acupuncture this time never found it 'relaxing' really but I still went ahead with it and who knows it may have helped me to get here. What I did find helpful was hypnotherapy. You can buy a really good CD from maggie howell http://www.amazon.co.uk/IVF-Companion-Hypnosis-Programme-Positive/dp/1905220189

Won't break the bank either 

The power of positive thought is really strong 

Sugar hope that you get good news today darling 

I have gender scan Monday and hubby is trying to talk me put of it, he REALLY doesn't want to know what baby is.  Would I really be able to hide it from him until december?!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*stacey* - no, there's no way you'd be able to keep it from him! Especially if one of your reasons for wanting to know is so that you can start buying gender specific stuff. Finding out (or not) really ought to be something you agree on, if you can. What would you do - ask him to leave the room for the bit where they tell you the sex?! That would be quite odd. What are his reasons for not wanting to find out and what are yours for wanting to? How desperate are you to know vs how desperate he is _not_ to know?


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hiya,

Thanks for all the advice girls *wanna b mum*, *mmcm* & *Journey* I'm glad I'm not the only one that is having problems with this specific core test. It's so frustrating but hubby is going in for another test this morning and hopefully they do the correct one this time. *Journey* is it only £50 for his bloods? Dunno why I had it in my head that it was £150.
*mmcm* I have had acupuncture once before in my last cycle and didn't find it that great and kinda resented paying for it so gave up. I have found someone new so we shall see how I feel this time...positive vibes for your menopur injections, you'll be just fine hun.
*Puglover* I think then before I continue with any further sessions I'll ask the acupuncturist if it would be likely that she would be available early on the day of ET.
*Stacey*i'm with puglover on this one, no way you could keep it from him. Your both going to have to make a decision.
*Sugar* Can't wait to hear of your results, good luck.


----------



## sugarsweet

hi ladies just had the call out of my 8 eggies 6 were mature and over night 4 have fertilized and looking good previously booked for Friday but hoping it will be sunday 
hope every one is well today xx


----------



## Puglover1980

That's brilliant news *sugarsweet*! You must be so relieved. FC for a Sunday transfer. I had mine on a Sunday and the clinic was so lovely and peaceful. Plus you can park for free in their car park! Go embies. x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks puglover that's what I'm hoping for a 5 day transfer x


----------



## staceyemma

Great news sugar    

Well I've cancelled the gender scan... I give in  
not a big deal to me what baby is but it woudl have been nice to know just have another 24-25 weeks to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! My problem is I am not patient  

To be honest being pregnant is a big enough surprise for me   boy or girl won't matter.

I just really didn't like anything unisex, guess hubby can go baby shopping when it arrives in December


----------



## Puglover1980

*Stacey* - I can tell you that there is very little better than the rush of giving birth and then getting to find out for yourself whether you've got a boy or a girl. I can't imagine being told at a scan is quite the same. You will only need a couple of neutral baby grows and then you can go crazy with the gender-specific outfits! Polarn O Pyret does really lovely unisex stuff. http://polarnopyret.co.uk/ And there are loads of colours that work for either a boy or girl. It doesn't have to be mega pink or mega blue! We are going to find out the sex this time, but only so that we can say we've done it both ways! I don't really think there are genuine benefits either way really. I bet your husband is pleased


----------



## carrie lou

Great news Sugar! Fingers crossed for Sunday   


Stacey Emma, yay for team cream!   We found out at 20 weeks we were having a boy, in a way it was nice to know because we chose his name, bought lots of boy clothes etc. BUT DH and I already agree if we have another we will go for a surprise. Whatever gender you have, you will instantly fall in love with them and it is an extra bit of excitement on the big day. And there's always the Internet for baby clothes shopping in the early days   


AFU, had some bad news yesterday, DH's job is under threat. It looks likely he will either be made redundant or redeployed to a lower paid post. We talked about how this affects the IVF and egg sharing but both agreed very quickly that we are still going ahead. I've made a commitment to my recipient and will not let her down. Also I've been waiting so long for this, I won't let stupid bad luck get in our way. He will get redundancy pay or protected pay for a while if he's redeployed, and my parents have offered to help if need be, so we will be OK. It's just an extra stress that I really don't need right now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies hope that you're all well?

Just wanted to pop on to congratulate *sugarsweet* on her fab amount of eggs- 4 fertilising is brilliant Hun that's what I had too 

And *stacey* what a surprise 

Hi to everyone else I haven't had a chance to read back I'm having a busy day


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover thanks for that website  
hubby is happy yes  

Carrie I will love baby either way yes  
Sorry to hear about your Dh's job how worrying for you


----------



## bubba-fairy

Just a quick congrats to *sugar* that's a good number & fx for Sunday transfer.


----------



## Char111

bubba-fairy I hope you manage to sort DH bloods out. We were quite lucky as did IUI at Lister just before egg sharing so all DH results were done. BUt we paid private for them.
I did acupuncture I did it twice a week. You don't need it that much but I guess I got talked into it by the lady but I found it relaxing and they did fertility massage on my stomach to increase blood flow to the follicles 

Staceyemma will be nice to have a surprise. MY DH wanted to know like me but you do need to both want to know as I couldn't keep it from him.
If you both change your mind you could always find out on your 20 week scan or 21 week scan x

carrie lou sorry to hear about DH job hopefully he can find something else but that's good you can still do the IVF. xx

Puglover where are you getting your gender scan done ? We got ours at my ultra baby and they were very good. Hope that you are feeling OK x

Hoping how are you? Hope that you are well x

mmcm hope that the injections are going well x

Minnie how are you?

AFM been very ill have a sinus infection, head aches, earaches and sore throat . I can feel my pulse is beating so fast. I did my blood pressure yesterday night and my pulse was 110. I just hope baby is OK with me being so ill. 

I hope that everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie lou* - oh no, that sucks. Pretty bad timing, but it's great that you quickly knew you were going to continue. Like you say, you've waited too long for this to let anything stand in your way!

*Char *- I'm feeling good thanks. We won't bother with a specific gender scan, we'll find out at the 20-week scan. I don't really see the point of paying when it's only a four-week wait, but I imagine lots of people are too impatient! Sorry to hear you've been so unwell - sounds horrible. Baby is well-protected in there. I'm sure she's fine. x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- hope you feel better soon. Did the antibiotics help at all?
I'm ok like you had a headaches over the weekend after my ivig so not feeling too good either. I hope you feel better soon. Rest up and drink lots of water xx

Stacey- I'm sure you won't be able to hide it from your hubby..lol
I also would like to find out at16w

Wannabmum- how are youhun?

Puglover, hoping, carrie- hope you're all well x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sugarsweet fab news   fingers crossed go to Sunday  

Stacey well done being patient waiting, never know he may give in by 20 wk scan .lol. 

Char so sorry you feeling so ill I hope you better soon  

Minnie I fine thank you just want this month to fly by   how are you? X 

Carrie sorry to hear bout your oh job, so glad you still going ahead,all will come together I sure lots luck  

Tasha hope you holding out ok keep strong

Hi hoping,puglover,bubba hope you all well


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Well done!

I don't regret not finding out its going to be the biggest surprise of our lives!

I only have 5 weeks till due date. Hoping it shows up 38 tho  x



staceyemma said:


> Great news sugar
> 
> Well I've cancelled the gender scan... I give in
> not a big deal to me what baby is but it woudl have been nice to know just have another 24-25 weeks to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! My problem is I am not patient
> 
> To be honest being pregnant is a big enough surprise for me  boy or girl won't matter.
> 
> I just really didn't like anything unisex, guess hubby can go baby shopping when it arrives in December


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - is today OTD??


----------



## Tasha1979

nahhhhhh puglover its Sunday and its draaaaaaaaging!!! lol. We are testing tomorrow tho, before our weekend away               
Still feel nothing, no sore boobies, nothing, so not holding out much hope   

Amy, ooooh not long then!!! eeeek exciting!!

Char sorry your not feeling great, not nice to be ill when pregnant, so worrying  

Carrielou, gutting about hubbys job, hope everything works out.

Hey hoping, hope your feeling great!!

Staceyemma, you better than me, I would have told hubby tuff hehehehehe im too impatient to wait 9 months, but it is a lovely thing.

Sugar, ooooh good luck for a 5 day transfer!! and well done!!!!

Helloooooooo to everyone else!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Just a quick one as been so tired since yesterday it's some advice on the cyclogest I started them yesterday 2 a day I use them up my bottom but I seem to be loseing lots of discharge from my front was jus wondering if this is normal also been so tired . 
Hope every one is well thank you for all the congrats xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Puglover I am glad that you are feeling good. Is your next scan your 12 week scan?

Minnie yes took the antibiotics which is starting to help. My my nose is still very blocked so may have to go back to see my GP. Hope you have been well xx

Tasha good luck for testing will be thinking of you. xx

I sugar I was putting the cyclogest in the front but loads of it just came up so put it in the back package. Found that so much better and did that from 7 weeks - 12 weeks. Do you hear tomorrow if its a day 5 transfer? xx I am sure it will be a day 5. I felt tired after EC just relax and rest before the transfer xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi char thank you I think they said if I don't hear from them tomorrow morning then I'm booked in for 10.40 if I get the call it will be a day 5 transfer I think lol my memory's gone goo goo since EC I may ring them tomorrow as I think I may have the time wrong as well dear me lol x
I remember the horrible side effects of the bum bullets now but every thing helps  I'm still a little sore but have been very constipated and full of wind since EC so one thing I'm pleased with is the bum bullets have been great in releasing my trapped wind ( red face) xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sugarsweet hope you get the call tomo for day 5  

Tasha good luck with testing tomo so hope it's a bfp  

Hi all hope you all well x


----------



## carrie lou

Good luck Tasha   


Sugar, hope you go to a day 5 transfer   


How is everyone this evening? Hope you all have a bit of sunshine, it's lovely here.


AFM, well AF was due yesterday but still no sign  I emailed the nurses and they replied saying buserelin can delay AF - anyone else found this? - so I shouldn't panic but just be patient.   Thanks for the concern about DH's job, he has been talking to the union rep who thinks he has a good chance of getting it all withdrawn. But still, it's a major stress that we really don't need


----------



## Journey99

Bubba - We only paid £50 and well DH left without paying so they called me and I paid with a credit card I we the phone lol Men! We only needed the core as all the other ones were done via NHS.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - I've got everything crossed for you this morning.

*sugarsweet* - I hope you get the call soon. Because I was booked in for a 10.00 transfer they knew they had to call me really early, so I got the call at about 08.10. Hopefully not long until you hear.


----------



## sugarsweet

Puglover I been awake since 5.30 all sorts going through my head like have they servived the next stage will it be today or sunday if its today does that mean there not that good my heart is in my throat  x


----------



## staceyemma

Thinking of you this morning Sugar  
I remember waiting for those phone calls!


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugarsweet* - if it's today then it's today. It won't mean they're not good, it'll just mean that it's obvious to them which ones are the best and there's no point delaying any longer.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi all hope every one is well it's so hot today wow x
Well I have had the call and I'm going to blast I have to grade 1's and two grade 2's so happy right now x


----------



## Puglover1980

Woo woo


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks puglover I can relax again for a day !! Lol x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Yay sugar!!


----------



## bubba-fairy

Tasha I feel nervous for you   good luck honey   but remember OTD is Sunday.


----------



## staceyemma

Great news sugar   go embies go!


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks ladies now I just wish my belly would feel normal still in pain but peeing  lots and fine there just so sore still even to cough, but I have only just started to open my bowls as been conspited since Tuesday sorry (tmi) so I think the pain could be from this x


----------



## staceyemma

I remember that feeling you'll feel a bit better when you've been


----------



## sugarsweet

Funny enough I have been a couple of times and pain is easeing off its more like a brused feeling when I bend or touch my sides xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Omg omg omg omg we got a BFP!!!!!!!! I had to do 2 tests lol a frer and a digi. I am honestly gobsmacked!!!! Eeeeeeeek!!! I got 1-2 weeks on the digi and have brought the second one away with me just to double check on Sunday. I can't express how I feel. I just hope it sticks this time, I am so apprehensive to be too excited but I'm going to enjoy it as much as possible!  Thankyouuuuuu all for being there for me and yet again the lister rocks!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Woop woop go girl so happy for you lister sure do no what there doing   xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh sugar brilliant news!! All the aggro will be worth it in the end!!


----------



## carrie lou

Tasha, huge congratulations honey   I'm so pleased for you  


Sugarsweet, well done for a day 5 transfer


----------



## staceyemma

Tasha blinkin fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!    
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Congrats, *Tasha!*


----------



## mmcm

Happy Friday ladies...

Tasha that is brilliant news . So happy for you,

Sugar great news going to blast whooo hooo, Sunday will be great for you.

Hello to all xx 

Afm- had scan and bloods this morning, have a cyst ggrrrr so don't know where I stand to be honest, waiting for Annette to ring me back regards dosage, this is only day 5 been on menopur, scan didn't show much else, lining was only 4 and nothing over 10mm yet so I dont know roughly how I'm going to respond,


----------



## mmcm

Update......
Nurse just rang up the dose and scan and bloods Monday, thought cyst might have cancelled but thankfully not.


----------



## sugarsweet

If I get two blasts on Sunday do you think I have a chance they will let me have both put back I no I want 100% 2 back but I see normaly with blasts they push for one but at the end of the day is it is what I want can they still say no ? X


----------



## Char111

Tasha congrats fantastic news... Enjoy your weekend now.

mmcm glad your cycle isn't going to stop. Hope fully on Monday them follicles would of grown xx

Sugar I had 2 blasts transferred. They do try to talk you out of it but its up to you. And I think you have had cycles before haven't you that's failed? So just say that and they will let you. Stay strong. A lady on here called Kazzab who is having twins was allowed 2 blasts transferred with no problems from the doctor as I believe she had failed cycles before so I think you will have no problem. Oh and fantastic news on day 5 transfer. Today has been a good day on this Lister site.

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

thanks char yes if 2 make it that's what I will do as I can not afford to freeze and being 36 this year this is my last chance so if I can make it a just that % more I need to go for it x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - that's WONDERFUL news. I kept checking back all morning but have only just seen your post as I was off work this afternoon having fun in the sun! Now we all get to wait eagerly to find out how many there are in ere! Fab. 

*Sugarsweet* - as others have said, it's your choice. I know there's no way they would have let me have more than one back, but I had a 5AA to transfer, five to freeze, an existing child and no previous failed cycles. Luckily we only wanted one transferred so didn't have to argue. I think they're happy to base it on the individual's circumstances. Although obviously they've got a duty of care to limit the number of multiple pregnancies because they are higher risk. I'm sure they'll let you have two transferred based on your circumstances. Can't wait to hear your news on Sunday.


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks puglover I no they will try to talk me out of it and being my mums a twin as well and there gonna tell me of the risks to scare me two but I really feel sure about this but things do change so I will see what they say on Sunday how I see it it's my last chance so I have nothing to lose I'm just glad I have got to a day 5 this time really hope I can be telling you all I have a bfp's in 2 weeks time but gonna take each day as it comes yeh right lol xx


----------



## carrie lou

Sugarsweet, I was told at our initial consultation that if you had really good blasts they would recommend only putting one back, but she did say it would be in discussion with you, they will definitely take your views on board as well as your particular situation. If you really want two back they will probably let you.


----------



## sugarsweet

that's good to no it's a really hard one as I been looking up twins and the risks . Think I will way up all the positives and cons on Sunday while talking to them x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry I'm barely on, I have been so so tired, my iron levels are low so started iron tablets the midwife prescribed yesterday...
Had my first clotting nose bleed this morning...
Can't wait for my next scan!

*tasha* amazing news Hun  so happy for you!!!  relax as much as you can- I was the same after my chemicals and loss 
So happy for you 

*sugarsweet* congrats on a 5 day transfer  they refused to transfer 2 for me said it wasn't my choice, they said they hadn't seen a blast like mine for a while an were almost saying i will get pregnant, BUT I know if you have had more than one cycle they usually let you, I think you will be allowed two, plus age they should let you try not to worry 

*mmcm* glad you got to continue 

*hope everyone else is well? And that all cycles are going well? Pregnant ladies how are you all feeling?*


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sugarsweet great news day 5 so pleased for you  

Tasha yay so happy for you      congrats enjoy ur weekend  

Hi all hope u well x 

AFM had scare today started bleeding and I still on pill all just before half 4 thank god I got hold of lister to ask if this normal it's not but said it can happen not to worry carry on with pill till 11th so glad  I got hold them as would been worried all weekend.


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- congrats hon  pleased for you 👍xx
Sugar- happy for you too- all the best for day 5 transfer and yes it's entirely you decision on how many to transfer. You could use your failed cycle and age as a reason. Hope you get what you want 
Wannabmum-I think the pill does mess around a bit. Hope all is well otherwise
Hoping- how are you hon? I felt the same tiredness and still having nausea every now and then. Hope the iron has helped you
Char- how you feeling? Any better with sinus? I'm ok but had a nasty headache all day. I think im not doing well with the heat and nausea. Lots of waking up at night for wee.. Not getting decent sleep either .
Carrie, Stacey- hope you're well too x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - I spotted the whole time I was on the pill for my IVF cycle. I looked into it and it's really common with microgynon, so I'm surprised the nurse said it wasn't normal! Obviously if it's a full-on flow that's less usual, but there are plenty of stories online of women complaining of similar with microgynon. I didn't even bother mentioning my spotting to the nurses at Lister!


----------



## sugarsweet

I had a very strange message on here last nite a pm message from a woman asking some very strange things kind of worried me a bit she was asking .. She said she was a woman reciveing eggs and wanted to no was I a sharer and if I could tell her if the lady from my last cycle had had any successes with my eggs and if I new what day the new lady would be having her ET asking me some very strange questions I felt may be me just reading to much in to it was just wondering if any of you had been pm last nite x


----------



## Dudders

Oh my sugarsweet that sounds odd - almost like it's someone who thinks they may be your recipient.  I'd certainly steer well clear and ignore it and if you're worried about further contact, perhaps report it to a moderator.

I just wanted to add to the conversation about how many they will transfer and that I was quite surprised to hear so many of you faced such resistance.  They didn't really even question it with me, I just said I want 2, I know the risks, I know technically it doesn't increase our chances but that's the decision we've made.  Perhaps the fact that we'd made this clear from the outset helped?


----------



## carrie lou

Sugar that sounds very odd. No i havent had any messages like that. Does seem like she's trying to work out if she might be your recipient. If I were you I would stay away.


----------



## sugarsweet

That's what I thought and looking on her profile she only joined last month as well it don't help I have my picture up as well can you block them from sending any more messages ? X


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks dudders yes I'm very strong on wanting  two back even more so if I only have two left by tomorrow I don't think I could leave one behind. My last clinic said it does in crease your chances but only by like 5% don't no how true this is and is not my reason for putting 2 back but we will see tomorrow I will be happy if I end up with one good embie to put back  x


----------



## Char111

Hi sugar just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow. I wouldn't worry about thinking you won't be allowed 2 back. I know you will let you as you have had failed cycles before and I think if your over 30 they will let you. I had no problem really of having 2 back but the doctor just told the risks and he thought it was a bad idea. I don't regret having 2 back and I am glad I did as I lost my babies at 8 weeks as the embryos split so I was having identical twins and if I had just of had 1 and it was that embie I would of lost both my babies at 8 weeks and had to start all over again. But because I had 2 I still have my strong baby girl growing inside me. But in my case its a very low risk of it splitting and maybe that embryo wasn't as strong as the other 1. 
So you will be allowed 2 just say you know the risk, you have had failed cycles before and this is your last chance. I will be thinking of you x
Also that message ignore it

Minnie your scan is MOnday isn't it? Good luck for that. Mine still feels ages away the 23rd. I did some baby shopping yesterday as its the sales and I got lots of cheap bargains in baby gap and mamas and papas. The tiredness your having should all ease after 13 weeks. xx

Hoping sorry to hear your still feeling really tired. It will take a while for the tablets to kick in and once they do I am sure you will feel better. Just rest lots and take it easy xx

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char I just want them back now today is going to drag like I said to my other half I don't no if it will work but for me just knowing there with me tomorrow if only for a day I can not wait to have them x


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugar* - how odd. It certainly sounds like it could be your recipient, or at least someone who thinks she might be. Which is weird because they know better than anyone the importance of anonymity. Like everyone else has said, I would just ignore her. You've got lovely weather for transfer day tomorrow. Mine was a glorious sunny day too and my husband and I went for a pub lunch after. It was such a lovely day and I will always remember it fondly. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning. x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sugarsweet good luck for tomo Hun  b  and I would ignore message prob best x 

Puglover it's me said how rare as never had this on this pill wen was young but seems stopped now   so glad I got hold lister before weekend as would been worried  never known me or friends to bleed wen on this pill lister and u have made me feel so much more at ease   hope u well x 

Hope all well enjoy weekend   x


----------



## sugarsweet

thanks ladies not long now hope my embies are still going strong, yes I will blank the message's I have took some info down from my profile as well 
hope you are all well and enjoying the weather me my self am not doing to good in it as my hay fever is playing up so just been doing the house work so I don't have to do it tomorrow xx


----------



## carrie lou

Yay, AF has arrived so tomorrow I can ring the nurses and book my scan   So excited to be on my way finally   


Sugar lots of good luck for today   BTW I'm a moderator, would you like me to have a word with the other mods to find out what you can do about that message? Not sure myself as I'm relatively new to this.


Hope everyone is having a lovely sunny weekend. We are taking DS to the beach then home in time to watch the tennis - COME ON ANDY!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar - good luck for today! Hope all goes well
Char -yes hon it's tomorrow! How have you been? So nice you have been shopping! I remember baby gap, Zara being really cheap last year as I was buying nice litre dresses and bikinis for my niece. Hope the sales continue to August. I've been house hunting more than anything and the heat is doing well with me. Been getting headaches.
I hope your sinus has all cleared now ?
Carrie- yay! Scan could be day 2-5, so this week
Puglover- hope all is well and you're having a gd weekend
Wannabmum- hi hope all is well too x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks ladies well I have two on board witch I'm happy about and nervous as they scare you a bit when talking about twins !! The blasts were 1 4bb and one 3bb witch was told look perfect but I'm worried as I no 5 is the best :/ . 
hope you are all well and enjoying the sun x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Carrie great news AF here   lots luck to you.

Sugarsweet wow 2 on board   now the wait  when's OTD?? 

Hi Minnie I well time not dragging to much which is good only a week tomo I be starting stims   sorry bout your headaches hope u ok tho ? I relaxing in garden enjoying this sunshine. Lots luck for scan tomo   x 

Hi all hope you all having lovely weekend x


----------



## Puglover1980

Congrats *sugar*. The number doesn't really matter - all that indicates is how far along in terms of development the blastocyst is. It's the letters that are important as they indicate quality. A is the best, but B is a close second, so congrats, you've got good blasts there. x


----------



## sugarsweet

Arww thanks puglover that's what I need to hear I don't want to start goggling it will only tell me something different and give me 99 other things I don't have lol 
X


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Isn't the weather just amazing. For once in Ireland it is glorious. 

Sugar, sorry u had messages like that I definitely wouldn't reply, that is fantastic that you have 2 on board, was it difficult to persuade them for 2? Who did your transfer.

Car -brilliant that u can get ur scan this week, I think we are not to far off treatment together as I've only been on menopur for 7 days?

Hello to all the bumps xx 

Girls what is the average number I'd days to be onInjections?? My brain cannot remember how long I was on them last year when doing egg share lol ooops.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi mmcm yes I have not replied to her .
I did have to put up bit of a fight two have both back I can not remember the name of doc but it was a woman doc with black hair ? X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

CONGRATS *sugar*  so happy for you 

*wanna b mum* yay for af 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## bubba-fairy

Congrats *sugar* hope you have a relaxing tww
*wanna b* yay! AF finally
*tasha* congrats on the bfp! H&H 9 months hope your enjoying your break
*Carrie lou* C'mon Andy!

Hope your all enjoying the hottest day of the year!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks hoping and bubba xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi sugar darling  
So happy you are pupo!!!

My little miracle is from a 4bb blast  

Be careful with this lady contacting u one of my friends has the same on here when she did eggshare too xxxxx

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sun


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks Stacey I hope I get a little Miricle two  I'm stating positive but keeping it real I really built my self up last time I now no how crushed I was to get a bfn so I'm enjoying greeting this far and allowing my self to get exited while reminding my self it could also not work x


----------



## Char111

Sugar congrats on your transfer. The 2 week is hard but I am sure you will get your bfp. 
Xx

Minnie good luck for scan tomorrow. I am feeling bette now. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char hope your well x
Thanks bubba-fairy x


----------



## sugarsweet

Oh sorry thanks hoping2eggshare and any one else I have missed x


----------



## Tasha1979

Ahhhh thankyou everyone!!!       

Sugar, congrats on being PUPO!!! 

MMCM I think I stimmed for 11 days

Good luck with the scan today Minnie!!

Hope everyone else is good!?! 

Had a fab weekend away up in Sheffield, bit hectic but great!! (did miss the binge drinking until 6 am hehehehe but worth not drinking!)


----------



## Puglover1980

*mmcm* - sorry, I forgot to reply to your question. The 'average' is 10-14 days. I stimmed for 16 days because I was started on a _very_ low dose due to my PCOS/high ovarian reserve and Lister's concerns about OHSS (I started off alternating between 150iu and 75iu of menopur). The dose was increased very gradually from day 5 onwards (after my first scan), and it took a while for me to get me going! Lister is happy to continue stimming for as long as is required, as long as there is continued progress, however slow. Good luck with your next scan. x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi hope everyone is well
Sugarsweet- hope all is well and you're feeling ok after ec
Hoping- hope all is well
Wannabmum- it won't be long before your EC 😃
Char- how are you feeling now?
Puglover, Stacey  anyone I missed hope all is well

Afm, had my 12w scan, all looked good, baby was moving a lot and we got to hear the heartbeat! What a special moment 😀 now can't wait for the gender scan...


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi every one what a lovely moment that must of been Minnie  x
Afm I have been feeling fine no pains or twinges at all just the odd dizzy spell and sore (.)(.) from the pessires last cycle I was cramping still from EC !! Had some sad news today my mum is getting worse and when I asked doc if I fall would my mum be alive to see the baby she replied with no   so now otd and any joys of being pregnant have vanished and I fill bad about feeling like this x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Congrats *Minnie* what a wonderful moment. I remember hearing my DS heartbeat and for me it was more magical than seeing the scan. I can't wait to hear that again. 

I'm so sorry to hear that *sugar* I have never been in your situation but I can only imagine this must be devastating. I'm sure your Mum doesn't want you to feel guilty and this impending pregnancy will bring her so much happiness. Big hugs


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugarsweet I am so so sorry to hear about your mum. I can imagine how hard this time is for you. But I am sure your mum would want you to be happy if them little embies stick. 
Try to spend as much time with your mum and remember the special times you have left with her. I am sending you big hugs xxx

Minnie fantastic news about the 12 week scan. Its so nice having scans and the seeing the baby wiggling round.
Are you having your gender scan at 16 weeks or waiting a bit longer?
I was 16 weeks 5 days and they found the sex easily. My baby is very good when I have a scan.

Tasha glad you had a good weekend. Are you going to test early or wait? xx Try and be strong  

bubba how is all the blood tests going? any updates?

Puglover hope your doing well and the pregnancy symptoms aren't to much xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi Char, How are you?

DH had another blood test last Wednesday and we get the results tomorrow. Hopefully they have done the right ones this time and we can finally get on with matching. If not I have decided we will just get them done at Lister. Soo hopefully I'll be matched this week if all goes to plan  

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## staceyemma

Team blue for me ladies  

Hubby wanted to know in the end


----------



## carrie lou

Congrats Stacey    


Sugar, so sorry to hear about your mum  My mum was seriously ill a few years back and nearly died a couple of times, thankfully she pulled through though. Can't imagine losing her and not having her around to see my little boy grow up, so my heart really goes out to you, hope you are OK honey     


Minnie, congrats on your scan, such a special time  


Bubba, good luck for DH's blood test results, hopefully not too long for you now  


Tasha, glad you had a lovely weekend  


Hello Puglover, Char, mmcm, and everyone else, sorry if I missed anyone  


Well I have my scan booked for Thursday at 2pm  They initially wanted me to go in tomorrow but I have no one to look after DS tomorrow, and they had no appointments left on Wed - so it has to be Thurs, which is cutting it a bit fine as it will be day 5 - but can't be helped I suppose. Did anyone else develop a bloated tummy on the nasal spray?  I thought it was the stims that were supposed to make you bloated, but I have such a little bump coming on - look about 4 months pregnant already  Yesterday I was showing DH how bloated I am and DS came up to me, poked me and said "Mummy got bump"


----------



## bubba-fairy

Go team blue *stacey* happy your hubby let find out.

*carrie* your DS made me chuckle. What do I have in store for me once matched, I've never down reg'd, how long does take. My last IVF I just waited for AF to show then start stims.


----------



## carrie lou

Hi Bubba, I'd never DRed either and was a little worried, the nurses made it sound horrible, but honestly it has been fine. The nasal spray can taste a bit yuck if it trickles down your throat but you get used to it. I have had a tiny bit of nose bleeding from the spray irritating the inside of my nose, and one or two headaches, but that's it. Really not too bad. I've been DRing for nearly two weeks now. AF was a bit delayed (which apparently can happen on the spray) otherwise it might have been a bit less.


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies

Isn't the weather jus glorious.

Sugar-if I could reach out and give u a big hug I would. Ur mum will be with you every step of the way, she is your rock,Fingers and toes crossed for test date, u deserve it Hun big hugs x

Congrats Stacey team blue, boys rock... X

Carrie Lou- great news u will get started then on thurs whoooo hooo high 5 Hun, it's so exciting to get started.its difficult depending on people or family to look after ds. So cute ur wee boy saying that. X

Puglover-hope you are doing well, and sickness is given you a break. Thanks to given me an indication on how long u were stimming for.i don't mind waiting out the stimming especially as I really dont want to Ohss, this was so painful. I could have cried.

Bubba-fairy- hope all hubbys tests are the right ones, it really annoys me when I have to go get stuff repeated.

Char-time is flying, are u starting to feel any wee kicks or that?u will soon, having said that everyone is different I felt nothing distinct until after20weeks when I was pregnant.

Minnie great news on your scan.

Afm- I'm in the height of it, so annoyed went and had scan this morning and bloods, estrigen level came back 1025 and follicles are growing, not ready of course as this is Only day7 and lining was 8 which I was happy with, then got an email telling me what to do next saying have scan and bloods on wed, 
then got another email few minutes later ( no phonecall just emails) saying I need to have HIV, hep b, hep c, pcr, all those bloods done, the day I had my follow up consultation I seen these bloods were ticked on the sheet and I dunno why asking for these now, I didn't get the email until after 6pm so I relied asking why all these bloods now.
I'm really cross because if I'm on these injections for nothing in case my bloods come back, as the pcr showed something in my blood my last egg share cycle and I had to wait for an infection to clear. I wasn't Ill or sick but the last time they said it can be affected by the cold etc etc, so it set me back 3-4 months as I had to wait for it to clear. I'm just annoyed if something comes back again and I have to stop injections when I'm 7 days into injections and it will take a day or 2 to come back with blood results, does tis make sense or would u be annoyed?  ;( ;(


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- Congrats hon!! woohoo a lil boy.. I have a feeling I'm on the same team with you but i'll have to be patient.. You can go shopping now! where did you have your scan?

Char- Yes, indeed it was a special moment...How are you feeling now. Your scan is in 2 weeks. That's for 20 weeks right? 

Bubba- fairy- When do you start injections and etc?

Carrie- Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Yes the nasal spray does have some side effects, mainly headaches. aww your son is cute


mmcm- Sorry to hear about your experience. I didnt egg share so not to sure about the process, but the women here will be able to advise you


Tasha- Hope you're well. Hav eyou got your scan booked and etc?

Hi to everyone i  missed


----------



## Char111

Stacey congrats on team blue.. A little boy how cute. Now you can do lots of shopping. I have seen some lovely clothes for boys x

Minnie Yes scan on 23rd its seems ages away. I will be 21 weeks 1 day they do scans at the hospital I am at, at 21 weeks. I wish it could be 20 weeks as I am desperate to have this scan to make sure baby is all OK. I am sure she is but I always worry.
Is your next scan at 16 weeks? 4 weeks time?

Carrie good luck for the scan.

mmcm I have never heard of Lister asking you to do repeat blood tests half way through your cycle. I would be so angry to. Call the nurses and ask what's going on. Hopefully won't need to stop injections. I have been feeling fluttering's but no kicks yet   I hope I start to soon or I worry.

I hope everyone else is doing well. Nothing much


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies  

Have already bought some little boys clothes today  

Minnie I live miles away form Lister so I went to Worcester for gender scan.
I had 1 hr with the lady she expalined and showed me everything was amazing saw the baby for ages! plus I got a 4d peek and four photos all for £49! She also scanned and measure my ovaries and thank goodness my ovaries are recovering now!


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I'm sure you baby is happy inside you but I do know the anticipation to make sure everything is ok. Yes my next scan will be a private gender scan as I too am inpatient to wait for 20w. I have such a strong feeling its  a boy! I don't mind either or as long it's healthy baby!! Are you still using your Doppler?

Stacey- wow that's a bargain. In going to look for some bargains as well online. 
Glad everything is going well with the ovaries and etc. apparently I have a tiny fibroid but its very high up. That fibroid has been there for 2 yrs now!!! Happy shopping, good timing with the sales


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hope every one is well thanks for the kind words regarding my mum
Well it's 2dpt and although I'm so much more relaxed this cycle the last one I'm still feeling more negative then positive and today for the first time since et I have been getting a sharp stich on my right side of my pubic bone with some mild cramps my af is due in 3 days so can not help but think its on its way x


----------



## carrie lou

Don't think like that Sugar, when I conceived DS I was also convinced AF was on its way. I had all the signs from about 3 days before OTD. But then I got a BFP. It can be easy to mistake early pregnancy signs for AF. Hang in there, stay positive


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugar* - view those cramps as a good thing. It could be implantation. And as far as your period being due, all bets are off with IVF. Your natural cycle doesn't exist any more, so your period *isn't* due in 3 days. If you want to think like that, your AF would be due roughly 14 days after EC. Also, the progesterone causes cramps and other symptoms similar to AF ones, so stay positive. With all my pregnancies I've had dull aches/cramps before my positive test, and with this IVF cycle I was 2dp5dt when I had some aches and twinges. In my case I assume it was implantation. I don't want to give you false hope but I don't want you to feel unnecessary negativity! xx


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you carrie and puglover  I no its me just reading in to it way to much I just think i'm in the negative mood today what with my mum just a bit down and out on a good note as i'm very proud of my self while shopping with my partner I stopped my self from buying a test as I no I would of used it way to early and as soon as I had started I would not of stopped


----------



## Puglover1980

Well done you! Please _please_ try to hold out if you can. I'm so glad I did. We're lucky that Lister seems to give the earliest OTD possible!


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugarsweet* - just seen one of your posts on another thread about you already having children. I didn't know that. That bodes really well for this cycle. How many children do you have? (Meant in a friendly and totally non-stalker way!) x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Evening ladies,

*Carrie * Thanks for the info on DR, does everyone use nasal spray?

*mmcm* Urghh! how frustrating that you have to do bloods again..I would definitely have a word and see what the hells going on.

*Sugar* I know it's hard with everything that's going on but It sounds like implantation pain and pug lovers right AF isn't due till 14 days so it's definitely not that. Hang in there girly x

AFM Went to collect DH results from the GP today at 5pm and on the way I only got bloody mugged by a hooded man a few doors down from the doctors  was in floods of tears when I walked into the GPs but this time I can't fault them, they were so lovely and on the up side woohoo!! They took the correct bloods 
I usually use my phone to scan the results and send them over to Lister so I'll have to wait till tomorrow to get a internet cafe to send them.


----------



## Minnie2

Bubba- oh my goodness. Am so sorry. I hope you're ok and not hurt....
That's broad day light too.

Sugar- try not to read into the cramps, it could be so many different things. Well done for not testing.


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi *Minnie* Yep broad daylight. I'm fine hunny, thank you for asking. DH is more upset than me because he was supposed to be going, but hey we're not fortune tellers. 
How are things going at your end?


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh *bubba-fairy* - how utterly disgusting. You poor thing. I hope you're feeling OK today. That must have been so scary.


----------



## Tasha1979

Crickey bubba that's just awful!!! Hope they catch the scumbag!!! Just glad your ok!!!  

Sugar I was convinced my AF was coming, to the point I was going toilet every 5 mins to check, the dragging, heavy feeling was constantly there with both my cycles. I even had huge pains this cycle on one side of my ovaries!! So to me this is a positive sign!!

Stacey welcome to the blue side hehehehehe how fab!!! 

Hope everyone is good?!

I'm feeling ok, just lacking energy and sleeping alot!! These are new symptoms for me so I hope that's a good sign!! (Unless its the weather lol) did anyone go off their food?? I have no appetite at all and that's so unlike me, I looooove my food!!


----------



## carrie lou

Bubba, what an awful thing to happen.  i hope you're OK.   


Tasha, yes I remember I went off my food around 5 weeks, didn't feel sick yet but just couldn't face eating anything. Then about a week later started being sick   I know it's not fun but it's all normal and a sign that baby is growing well


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - hiya. Really glad all is still well. Exhaustion has been my first sign with all three pregnancies. Well, that and extreme rattiness! My husband is managing to _really_ wind me up at the moment over pretty much everything! Very little puts me off my food and in fact my apetite has increased with this pregnancy (and it did in my first). I totally lost my apetite with the second, and felt constantly sick, and that was twins, so who knows!!!! xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha sounds like good pregnancy symptoms for me. I was tired a lot but I was the other way round was so hungry. I remember so well as we was away for a weekend and I would wake up really hungry. And then during the days I would be so tired. 
Are you getting your scan done at Lister?

Puglover How are you? Is the tiredness kicking in now?

Minnie have you decide where what clinic you will use to do your private gender scan. My ultra baby I used and they were very good.

Bubba I hope your Ok what a terrible thing to happen to you. I am glad all the blood were right this time xx

Sugar I wouldn't worry about a AF coming as the cyclgest stop a bleed so I was told so all good signs xx

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Minnie2

Bubba- As long you're ok. Hope that mugger gets caught!

Char- I called my ultra baby, they were quoting £80. Is that what you paid. I don't want to spend too much if possible as got loads going on at the moment with trying to purchase a hse and etc. 

Puglover- Glad at least you're enjoying your food  haha men definitely can tick you sometimes..lol

sugar- I would refrain from intercourse this period if you can....


Hope everyone else is well..


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi puglover that's ok sweetie I have 5 children age's between 17-11 with ex I was sterlized in 2003.. x
tho I don't think having children increases my chances as all ready failed once. 
But then my new husband is the one with male factor as well and last cycle I had a 3dt so hope I can give him a child xx

Bubba that's so bad hope your ok so un safe on the roads these days x

Char, Minnie , carrie and tasha hope your all well x


----------



## Puglover1980

*sugar* - wow five children. Go you! Your previous clinic didn't sound great, whereas you're at a the Lister now, so fingers crossed. Only 6 more sleeps until OTD. Got everything crossed for you. x

*Minnie* - My Ultra Baby is £80 for a gender scan. Baby Bond charges £79 for the full gender scan, but offers a quick 'just gender' scan for £39 if you're not fussed about geting a good look at everything for ages. http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/babybond-pregnancy-scans/justgender-scan/


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I paid £90 as I wanted the DVD. Glad I got it as it was amazing got to see the baby sucking her thumb and I have that forever now. 
Your like me we have sold our house and we are moving to Kent just put an offer into a house down in Kent and got accepted so I have to change hospitals. I have contacted the midwifes where I will be living and they said they will see me as soon as I move back and get the extra scans I am having booked in at 28 weeks and 36 weeks x But all stressful moving while pregnant. But at least I will be with family.
I still use my Doppler now and again and I find the HB so quickly when I do use it, its no more than 30 seconds. x I only use it if I feel less movement one day and feel a bit worried. As long as you don't use it every day twice a day I think they are fine. x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks puglover they keep me young with grey hair lol x
Just done a bit pulling weeds in the garden then had to remind my self that 2 little beans were trying to settle in so stopped and come in doors was only doing it about a hour but feels like I have ran miles so tired now so nap time it is x


----------



## carrie lou

Sugar, goodness me five children   Mind you with such a big gap they will hopefully help you out with the new baby   Enjoy your nap, I'm having a little quiet time too with my feet up while DS has his nap  


Excited for my scan tomorrow and just hope everything is OK. Ladies, how long after your first scan did you start stims?   I'm just curious cos can't remember if the nurses told me or not


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie lou* - I think they did it differently with me. The only pre-medication scan I had was the baseline scan when I had been on the pill for 12 days. After that they told me I could start doing the nasal spray, which I was told to do for a week before starting stims. I'm pretty sure that's how it happened. There were no other scans for me between the pill scan and my first stimming scan after 5 days of stims. You've been DRing for a couple of weeks now so hopefully you'll get to start soon. x


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Puglover, yes I know it's different for me cos I didn't go on the pill at all. This will be the first scan I've had.


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover/Char- Thanks for the info..I will see what my hubby says. I just want to concentrate on the bits really, boy or gal..!! 4 weeks later i will have my 20w scan anyway. Char- wow great news on the offer being accepted.
We have been looking ard London due to our jobs and needless to say you dont get much for your money.
Good news with all the extra scans you're getting!! Glad baby is active too


----------



## mmcm

Morning ladies

I've just been melting in the heat lol

Minnie- sorry I can't help you regards scans as I'm not from London.

Carrie-Lou- good luck with your scan, after my first scan I got started straight away. Hope you do to.

Char- been honest I never felt movement well into 20 weeks I was so worried but at the start it feels like wind in your tummy lol and then you start feel proper kicks later on. 

Puglover- hope your keeping good.

Bubba-that was so terrible that you got mugged u poor pet. Some terrible people out there. Hope you have got over the fright. Glad bloods are sorted u start to feel relief. I found getting all these bloods in gp's etc was a nightmare and didn't know u get hubby's done at the time, they need to stress this as its so much hassle otherwise.

Sugar-hope you are feeling well been pupo enjoy it,

Hello to anyone I have missed ladies

Afm- today is day 11 on injections, have scan an bloods Tomorrow again so I don't know where I stand been honest yet.they upped my dose yesterday. Really feeling bloated but hey who cares.


----------



## bubba-fairy

Morning all,

You gals are so lovely  I'm completely fine, just a bit peeved with myself for not sorting out the insurance on my phone. I had my acupuncture session yesterday and I loved it and I have sent DH bloods over and they are currently with the nurse so fx I get some news soon.
*mmcm* It's a bit chilly in London this morning  When they upped my dose I was ready for EC within a few days..good luck with your scan.
Best of luck for your scan today *carrielou*..hope you start soon.

Minnie, Sugar, Char, Pug, Tahsa hope you are well and hi to anyone I've missed.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hope every one is well   I'm now 4 days in have felt nothing all day yesterday (.)(.) not as tender been feeling a little fuzzy in the head mild headache no AF pains but have been getting the same stich like feeling on my right side again on and off 5 days to test day so far not wanted to test early . 
X


----------



## Puglover1980

I'm looking for some reassurance ladies. I've really been feeling good with this pregnancy. I've had the odd wave of very mild nausea - and I am exhausted - but apart from that all is well. Today I've had no nausea at all, so of course now I'm starting to panic. I barely had any nausea with my first, so I know it's normal and not all women suffer with morning sickness, but I'm feeling particularly panicky today. Ladies with bumps - tell me this is perfectly normal and I should just be happy to be feeling so good...


----------



## sugarsweet

Puglover I'm not a lady with a bump but a lady with lots of expernce and I promise you have nothing to worry about at all it could be that your just having a good day it could strike any time or if your lucky stay away. But your babba is safe x


----------



## Char111

Hi Puglover This happened to me. I had sickness for a bout a week from week 6 then it just stopped. I asked the doctor about this and he said it was very normal and a lot women don't get sickness.
Are you planning on getting another scan before your 12 week scan? My ultrababy do a reassurance scan that I had at 8 weeks and 10 weeks and the baby I have now was doing great and always wiggling around. I have also been really worried the last few days as I felt the baby move a lot over the weekend but now nothing so I am also really worried and still have a while till my scan, so I completely understand how you feel.
I feel tempted to go get a reassurance scan just to give me peace of mind. Did you have sickness through your 1st trimester with your little girl? xx

Sugar I didn't really get pregnancy symptoms straight away so try and keep positive. 

Bubba glad you have sent all the bloods to Lister hopefully you will be matched now quickly. exciting times for you xx

mmcm good luck for the scan tomorrow. I am glad you say you didn't feel anything with your first baby till after 20 weeks as I have stopped feeling any movement and I was feeling the baby Saturday now nothing all week so I am worried. being pregnant from IVF is so worrying well any pregnancy is

I hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks Minnie I have been so good up two today now the spotting every symptom & negitve feeling is kicking in xx


----------



## mmcm

Puglover- I'm not a lady with a bump but from previous experience. take a deep breath and count to 5 and say I'm v lucky to not have any sickness.not everyone gets it honest Hun u just want this to happen so badly. I remember from my own self, feeling why can't I be that lucky person to hold on to a baby. I even told myself ur not even a proper woman, all these thoughts went  through my head.and it's just ur mind in overdrive. Also the worry of one scan to another, why don't u go and have another wee reassurance scan. Listen it will put ur mind at ease. If you didn't have any nausea with ur first, try to relax xx

Thanks char.totally normal Hun x

Bubba- I hope so too, that il b soon ready. The headaches I have today is unreal. Just want to lie down and sleep.feel awful.

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, feel awful xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks ladies. No, I didn't really have sickness with my daughter so I know I'm being silly really. It's just scary, as I'm sure you all understand. I've got my booking in appointment tomorrow so I might see if I can convince the midwife to arrange an interim scan for me. My 12-week scan is in just over 3 weeks, so not too long to wait now. xx


----------



## carrie lou

Puglover, not sure I can be much help as I had sickness more or less constantly from 6 weeks onwards   I know, not very reassuring, right! But I was unlucky, I know lots of women have symptoms that come and go and some even have no sickness at all. You know little embie is growing well from your scan, though, so if I were you I would just try to relax and enjoy the good days. I'm sure everything is fine   


AFM, scan went well today, lining is nice and thin and ovaries not doing much at all, so everything as it should be. Unfortunately though my recipient still hasn't started her period and I can't start stimming until she does. So another waiting game I'm afraid, hope it won't be much longer. I picked up all my drugs so all ready to start injecting as soon as I get the call.


----------



## sugarsweet

So I'm 5dp 5dt and yesterday I was silly a peed on a stick and it was a bfn kind of glad I did as I no any result I got would be true and not trigger shot so I have just peed again and have a very faint 2nd line it is faint but not faint we're you need to hold it up to the light please let this be real x


----------



## bubba-fairy

*sugar* wow! It's still early but I have my fingers crossed it gets darker.


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks bubba line is not so faint it has got darker and almost as dark as other line  x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Sounds like a definite BFP to me then *sugar* ... congratulations!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugar* that is exactly what I done! 4dp5dt nothing and then 5dp5dt positive! CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## sugarsweet

HOPING i'm so happy I kind of new from early hours i woke up to go loo and felt sick the kind of sick were you just know !! also been feeling so thirsty and dizzy so thought that's it going to  do the test again x
how are you feeling hun ?x


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh wow Sugar, eeeeeeekk well done!!! Congratulations!!!

Im still good, did another test this AM and it was a juicy positive and drew the dye out the control line!! Phew, phew, phew!!!! I didn't even make it this far last time so still praying all is good!!    

Still no symptoms other than napping on the odd occasion!! Cant wait for my scan, everyone has bets on how many is in there hehehehe.

Hope you girls are good??


----------



## sugarsweet

Tasha thanks Hun yep I think the next stage for me after I'm all confirmed is how many is in there lol I'm all ready thinking now if two have snuggled in but right now just happy to see 2 lines lister do rock x


----------



## mmcm

Congratulations sugar. Great news


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugar* - woo hoo. I am so happy for you. FC that line keeps getting darker over the coming days


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - how long until your scan?

AFM, I had my booking-in appointment today. The midwife assured me that it was fine not to be nauseous and that I should try to enjoy it! I'm low risk and they've put me down for the birthing centre, which I'm really pleased about. I was getting a bit obsessed with the idea that I might be classed as high risk just because of the IVF. It was one of the midwives I saw last time and it was really nice to be back there. UCLH is such a great hospital. And they've instigated a policy of 3 scans now, so I get an extra scan at 34 weeks, which is so cool. Have everything crossed that things continue to go OK.

xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Congrats Sugar    that's wonderful news 


Well I got the call this afternoon and I start injecting tonight   My recipient had her scan today apparently and all was fine, so off we go! Eek! The lister also want me to have a smear test before I can go ahead with ET, my routine one would have been due this month and they say they want everyone to have one before ET. I wish I'd known as would have booked one sooner. My GP has no appointments for ages so I'm going to have it done next week when I go for my next scan.


----------



## Tasha1979

Puglover the 23rd!!!! I'm sooooooo nervous lol. I got docs on Thursday to confirm and sort out midwife, seems surreal!! Love it!!! 

Carrie, woohoo!!! That's come round so quick!!! So glad things are falling into place for you!!! I haven't had a smear for donkeys, didn't have one before the treatment neither........whoops!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie lou* - how exciting. I'm looking forward to your updates!


----------



## bubba-fairy

*Pug* i'm glad everything is okay..from your past experiences I can see why you would be unsure. thumbs up for your preferred hospital. 
Im sorry *carrie* that there may be more hurdles ahead of you but once you have been told to start stims they really can't delay ET. This info is really handy for me though, I'll book a smear once I start DR I think.
and *sugar* once again congrats, all of you really give me hope at Lister.

Hope everyone is well x

Modified to say: *Taha* All the best with the MW, eik! everything is so real now hey?..I soo wish I can join in on your bump discussions soon. Feeling positive with Lister


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sugarsweet congrats so hope that line gets darker for you x 

Puglover glad midwife went well hope you feeling bit more relaxed today  

Tasha glad all well for you  

Carrie great news  ,all go now, I start stims Monday so not far behind you. Lots luck  

Char,hoping,Minnie,bubba and all you other lovely ladies hope you all well x


----------



## carrie lou

Bubba, they said if I didn't have a smear in time they would recommend to freeze the embies   obviously I don't want that so will have smear at first possible opportunity. Hopefully the result will be back by the time of ET.   


Exciting to hear about you ladies having MW appointments   hope it will be me soon too.


----------



## sugarsweet

Took the clearblue digital after yesterday days test being a little faint and it had come up pregnent 1-2 weeks so feel more confident with this one 
Hope every one is well sending lots of positive vibes to every one in the 2ww x


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh fantastic news sugar!!! Yet again the lister rocks!!!!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Yay Sugar!


----------



## bubba-fairy

*Carrie lou* I hope it doesn't get to the stage that you freeze, how frustrating that they just sprung this on you.
I received a letter from Ruth this morning saying there is another blood test result that is missing.  This is driving me insane.


----------



## mmcm

Bubba I know exactly how u feel it would drive u insane, I'm actually so fustrated with the lister to be honest I have found them nothing but hard work. I assumed when I asked had all blood tests been taken that they were all taken. Until last Tuesday to be told its routine that you must get a HIV,hep b and c and a pcr blood test repeated once treatment started I was like I didn't do his last year and no one had told me this then I had to go find someone that will do these bloods find out the correct bottles, anyway got the bloods taken on wed expecting the blood results on fri only to b told that the lab refused to carry out the pcr bloodtest that it was not a hfea requirement and only if something shows in hep b and c etc would they carry out this bloodtest.only words I could describe as a nightmare.so got bloods retaken an have to register post them. I told them I was so stressed over this and I was afraid my treatment would be cancelled. They didn't answer that bit of my email.then they didn't send me enough drugs and had to buy 2 boxes of menopur as they sent them to late to arrive by the weekend. I have to say my last cycle I had none of this hassle with the lister but I feel so stressed out by them and keep thinking my cycle will b cancelled if this blood test is not done.  

Carrie- tha puts a lot of pressure on u to get the smear done, when did you last have one done?


----------



## staceyemma

Sugar I've only just read your good news!!!
I'm sooooooo happy for you!
Woo hoo!!!!
This news has made my day!


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you ladies I still have to look at the test to see them words lol .. X 
you ladies were right when you said lister were good so glad I stuck with them x


----------



## Char111

Sugar just want to say fantastic news. So happy for you xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Śugar- congrats on the BFP!!!!
Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Evening ladies,

*mmcm* I'm with you on the stress levels. So where did you get your bloods taken in the end? Thats is exactly what my DH's GP said, there's no point in taking the other tests because they are not needed if the initial tests came back negative and he asked me to get Lister to call him or email him but that never happened so I just pleaded with him in the end. *huff* guess I have some more pleading ahead on Monday to see if I can get DH in for another test. It doesn't help that DH is scared of needles so we both have to take time off so can be make sure he goes and I have to hold his hand. 

Was pretty miserable on Friday evening, went over to one of my school run buddies that lives on my street and she announced she's pregnant without even trying and jokingly her DH say's if we have twins I'll give you one so I don't have to do the IVF. I laughed it off but when I got home I had a little cry in bed. Other than that it has been a glorious weekend and had a little BBQ on Sat, I hope you all enjoyed the weather. x


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh *bubba-fairy* - what a stupid thing for your friend's husband to say. I know it was meant to be light hearted but those sorts of comments are so unhelpful. If you are having issues with the blood tests it might make sense for you to have them done at Lister. I know it's a pain and you have to pay, but at least then you can sure they have everything they need. My husband's GP didn't do all the correct tests and we ended up missing one, so we just went ahead and paid the £50 for Lister to do it. No fussing that way. I realise it might not be an option for you - and definitely isn't an option for *mmcm* - but it's worth considering. Hopefully you'll have got it sorted by the time you read this. x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi *Pug* The GP faxed me what I am hoping are the missing test results and I have emailed Ruth saying If there is anything else, we will do the bloods at Lister. Initially I thought going to the GP would be less hassle but it's looking like Lister would have been the easier option for DH. 
*Stacey*  your scan looks amazing.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks bubba   he looks so happy in there  

xxxxx


----------



## bubba-fairy

He sure does *Stacey* nice and snug 

OK so Ruth has emailed me back saying the bloods are fine but they need a letter from my previous GP as my current GP doesn't have all my medical history. How frustrating when Ruth and Emma have both said they have everything they need from my GP, this could have been done a while ago. It's so difficult having no control over what's going on and getting drips and drabs of information. I think I'm going to stop being so impatient and reside to the fact I may not start my cycle for a while. Oh well lets just hope it's all worth the wait .


----------



## sugarsweet

Stacyemma loving the scan pic xx
bubafairy I hope Ruth gets the email and gets you on  your way xx
Puglover How are you and growing bump 
xx
Mmcm hope you also get things sorted and get going again xxx
Minnie and char hope your both well xx
And hoping2eggshare xxx

AFM rang clinc today and told them about postive result also have Docters today to book in ect and lister said to see if they could book me in for 6 week scan if not i will pay at ultra baby as they are alot cheaper then lister xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Bubba fairy we both posted at same time lol 
Oh no that is so frustrating !! x


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi *Sugar*, When do you think your scan will be?

I'm hoping it will all be ok in the end for me


----------



## sugarsweet

I think about 2 weeks time I will be 6 weeks then but want to go a little over as would like to see the heart beat or beats !! 
fingers crossed they get you started next week xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls how's everyone getting on?? Gone a bit quiet on here!!! I suppose your all soaking up the sunshine while it lasts!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

Hello there Tasha! I think we're more chatty when someone's in the middle of treatment and giving regular updates. I'm just bumbling along in a state of constant exhaustion. How are you?


----------



## sugarsweet

quick up date I had my blood test results done  today at hospital and my beta is 271 I will get a scan when they reach. 1000 x


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww Puglover, not good, the heat don't help neither!! Yeah im real good, still nothing to report, no symptoms, nothing lol. Cant wait for my scan next Tuesday, so nervous but excited!! You been keeping well other than the exhaustion?? 

Sugar, great numbers! Why does the betas have to be at 1000 for a scan out of curiosity??


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi Hun because they said at a beta of 1000 they will be able to see the sac's this was from the midwife at my hospital I have no clue I'm waiting for lister to ring x


----------



## PalmTree

Hey ladies,

Sorry to bother you but has anyone got an acupuncture contact in London to send to me?
I've got my ET on Thu at 10am and only managed to book the post-transfer session at Zita West Clinic.
I have already tried several other recommendations, like as Emma Cannon, London Acupuncture Clinic, Claire Hamilton without any success.
Any recommendation?

Thanks,


PalmTree


----------



## carrie lou

Hi everyone   


PalmTree, sorry I don't know much about acupuncture but I know other ladies on here have had it so hopefully they will be along soon to share their knowledge   Good luck for ET  


Sugar, good news on your blood test   


Puglover, sorry you are suffering with exhaustion - must be especially hard in this heat   


Bubba, sorry you have another hurdle to face - you will get the in the end though and yes it will be worth the wait   


Tasha, how are you?  


Hello to everyone else   


AFM, have my scan tomorrow (day 5 of stimming) so hoping lots of lovely follies are growing. I'm finally getting used to injecting myself now   and have had a couple of twinges around my ovaries but not much really, just hope everything is as it should be in there


----------



## bubba-fairy

*PalmTree* Stacey Chapman, 07910 468 850, totalbodytherapy.co.uk this is the lady I use in North London but unfortunately not central but as she knows a few accupuncturists that travel to you so it's worth a phone call. You can tell her you got her number from Saffron. Good Luck with ET

*Carrie* Good Luck with your scan tomorrow hopefully not long till EC for you.

To all the ladies with bumps I hope your doing well and the heat isn't affecting you too much.


----------



## Puglover1980

*PalmTree* - I used Paul Silk. He's also based in north London so may not be much good for you, but he's very accommodating. He saw me at 8am on the Sunday morning of my transfer! http://www.acupuncturesilk.co.uk/

Have you tried Helix? There's one right near Lister. http://www.helixclinic.co.uk/


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie* - loads of luck for tomorrow. There was bugger all going on at my day five scan so don't get too disheartened if there's not a lot going on yet. xx


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies

How is everyone doing

Bubba sweetie how is things now with the bloods? Hope you get all sorted ASAP.

Puglover- ggrrrr for the tiredness it doesn't help I'm sure , when you have a demanding toddler as well to look after when ur feeling so tired, but hey it will get better.thumbs up.

Carrie- good luck with scan I didn't see much happening with my scan on day 5 but it's nice to see lining thickening and follies getting bigger 

Hello to all the growing bumps xx

Afm- egg collection is finally Friday. It was meant to b thurs but they changed it.have been so stressed but the lister have apologised for all the messing, they even forgot to send me concent forms but anyway over all now I hope and hopefully turns out to be a positive experience.


----------



## Minnie2

Palm tree- try helix acupuncture in Victoria. It's not far from lister
Carrie- good luck tomorrow

Hi to everyone else


----------



## PalmTree

Good morning Ladies,

Minnie2, Puglover1980 & Bubba-fairy thanks for the acupuncture contacts.

Have a great day everyone!

PalmTree


----------



## Puglover1980

*mmcm* - hooray for EC. This end bit is always so up in the air isn't it? I literally had no idea when to expect EC, but it's so exciting when it's finally officially booked. I'll be thinking of you on Friday. Have you been given a vague indication of how many mature follicles you've got/how many eggs you might get? x


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugar How are you feeling? Are you getting your scan done at Lister?

Tasha your scan date is the same as my 21 week scan on the NHS. So I will be thinking of you. How have you been feeling? 

Minnie how are you? How have you been feeling?

Stacey love the profile picture. Is a 3d scan one?

Puglover I know how you feel with tiredness I am still feeling tired and I am over 20 weeks. Think it may be the heat for me. Hope that you have been feeling OK.

Palmtree I did acupuncture in Wimbledon so not sure if that will be useful for you.

Carrie good luck for scan tomorrow. I hope there are some follicles growing. x

mmcm good luck for the EC on Friday. I hope it all goes well and you get a nice number of eggs.

Hoping hope you are well xx

AFM just waiting for my scan next week on FRiday. Have been feeling really tired this week. Been feeling baby a bit but not a lot yet. But I am not really feeling any kicks yet. Hope I do soon. I think its cos I am so bloated been bloated since EC and my stomach never went down its just got bigger lol

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Char111

I mean Tuesday my scan x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- another week and a bit for your scan. Wow you are already 20weeks! Half way there
I'm ok been having a lot of lower back aches and I'm hating the heat as I feel ill and nauseas and getting much sleep!
I think the kicks come in a little later right? Few more weeks😃


----------



## Char111

I know Minnie I hate this heat. Its just a bit to hot for me. Yeah I am 100% sure I am feeling the baby move but no big kicks. I had a reassurance scan done Saturday as I was worried about no movement and our little baby girl was rolling upside down and kicking her legs so I know she is OK. Just can't feel her yet. But as long as I know she is moving that's all that matters.
I think with your first baby you don't really know what movement feels like. The lady that did my scan said I may not feel anything till 24 weeks. x

I got lower back pain also that's quite a common sign. Won't be to long before you have your gender scan xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi char- aww that's nice!! I know it's so nice to be reassured. My next scan is 16.5 for gender, another 3 weeks. Hope everything goes well for you. Being pregnant in heat is no fun at all..
I bet you cannot wait for the kicks!!!will look for your update next week xx


----------



## staceyemma

wow Minnie time is flying by   
so will u be team pink   or team blue


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Stacey - loving yr pic!!!
I think it's team blue!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Minnie darling!  
I think team blue for u too  

Just read through my diary from the beginning before I started this cycle amazing to see how far I have come


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- it's amazing! Been on the thread since Jan and can't believe we have all for this far. I'm just very grateful everyday that I'm pregnant. Feel blessed even though I'm not liking all the aches and etc!!


----------



## Tasha1979

mmcm woohoo great news about egg collection!! Fingers crossed you get lots!!   

Palmtree, good luck for transfer tomorrow!!   

Carrie, hope your scan went to plan today!!  

Char, Ooooh I love the bigger scans, so exciting!!! Im sooooo nervous!!! Feeling really good, boobs are starting to get sore round the sides the last couple days, never thought i'd be happy for sore boobs lol. But other than being a little tired from time to time I don't feel pregnant. Im hoping this is a sign that I may have a girl as this is a different pregnancy to all my others haha!! I did have massive cramping yesterday while out shopping that lasted for about 3 hours which scared the willies out of me!! Did you girls stop cramping then keep getting them from time to time?? Im 5 weeks and 4 days.....I think    (baby brain already lol)

Wow Minnie, I cant believe how far gone you are!!! Im gonna take a bet and say team Pink!!!

Hope everyone else is good?!

Im sitting indoors with my door shut as I keep getting chills.......im a weirdo I know hahaha!! Then I go outside and then im too hot........im never happy in this weather, give me Autumn and Spring any day!!! lol


----------



## PalmTree

Hey Ladies,

After hours yesterday looking for an acupuncturist to do my pre and post- embryo sessions, I've managed to find one 3minutes walking from where I'm staying in NW London.

She was recommended by Stacey who was then recommended by Saffron (from another forum). Her name is Rowena Humphris http://www.synergysource.co.uk/contact-me/rowena-humphris-founder.html

Considering her practise location and the price (£50 per session) I took the risk and cancelled my post session at the Zita West Clinic (£87.50), and it was worth! She is adorable!

There is a small chance that my ET will happen on day 6 (Friday). If it happens I'm planning to go there tomorrow for reflexology as it is more affordable (£60).

I know Zita West is the guru but I don't like the idea of taking taxi after having a session.


PlamTree


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies   


Char, I didn't feel proper big kicks until after 20 weeks either, and my LO turned out to be a big kicker towards the end   I'm sure yours is just fine, they are still quite small at this stage and well cushioned.   


PalmTree, glad you have found somewhere    


Tasha it is really hot isn't it   Hope you're OK   


Mmcm, good luck for EC    


I had my scan this morning, I have 10 follicles at the moment - not sure if this is good for day 5 of stims but they seemed pretty satisfied   I have to go back on Friday - morning off work - boss is going to love me but can't be helped! I'm now feeling definite twinges pretty much constantly, not uncomfortable exactly but definitely feel like something is starting to happen. Oh I also had my smear test, Dr who did it was lovely and said she'd put money on it being normal and the result should be back in plenty of time for ET. So I can relax a bit


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi Girlies,

*Carrie* Thank god you got your smear sorted, unless you usually get abnormalities I pretty sure it will come back fine. 10 follies sounds pretty decent to me for day 5.

*Palmtree* I'm Saffron  I'm glad Stacey could help, She is absolutely lovely. Best of luck with ET and fingers crossed you get day 6 transfer.  

Awww *Tasha* bless you  I keep going outside and running back in because I'm too hot...I'm loving the  though.

*mmcm* Good Luck for EC  

to all the ladies with bumps, hope your all well and boy what a journey you have all been on.


----------



## Char111

carrie I am glad that you managed to sort your smear test out good luck for your scan tomorrow.

I am glad that a few women who have been pregnant didn't feel their baby till after 20 weeks as I was getting worried.

Bubba have you had any news on when you will be matched? It can feel like it takes forever. I know it felt like that with me.

I hope everyone is doing well

Its so hot again today. My feet have been burning and my legs have been hurting, I think its the heat that is making my feet and legs hurt.
x


----------



## bubba-fairy

*Char* I'm still waiting for my old GP to send Lister some info as they said my current GP doesn't have all my history. I don't think I'm going to be matched for a while yet. Get your feet up girl and get out some frozen peas.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hope every one is as well as they can be in this hot weather !! 
Buba-fairy I think you will be matched very quick  xx
AFM had my 11 dpt beta done today and its gone from 271 to 673 so back Monday then a 6 week scan booked xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

That's great news *sugar* I may be matched soon but I'm telling myself I won't be so I don't drive myself crazy. It's all in my old GP's hands now so fingers crossed ay.


----------



## sugarsweet

good thinking I hope your gp gets a move on hopefully by next week xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Well I phoned them today and the receptionist said he should do it soon If he has the letter but wouldn't let me actually speak to the doctor.

Have any of you thought of any names yet for your bubby's?


----------



## Tasha1979

Haha mine are nicknamed bill and Ben as everyone keeps saying I'm going to end up with a 5 a-side footy team   be just my luck to get another boy or 2. To start with we wanted a girl but nearly 2 years of trying we are happy for a blue or pink bubba!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Great news about your betas Sugar  

Bubbafairy hope u get matched soon as soon as u r time will fly by!
Feels like I was at Lister collecting my drugs to start only yesterday  

Char hope you're ok in this heat i hate it! I like sun and warm weather but this is too much  

Carrie whens ur next scan?  

Minnie are you starting to expand yet?!  

Tasha how are u?  

mmcm- good luck for egg collection!!!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

I'm so worried I started spotting last nite put a pad on over nite nothing on pad when i woke up but but when I go toilet and wipe I have a brownish/ pink discharge I rang lister who said it is very common and my beta was so good yesterday they are not worried but I can not help but panic now I have no pain and still symptoms ie tiredness sore (.)(.) and sicky but that's mostly at nite this is such a worry you think treatment is bad but nothing to being pregnent don't think I will stop worrying all being well until I'm holding baby   

hope all you lovely ladies are well  xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Suagr I have heard that is normal as well brown discharge as long as its not heavy and bright red. When is you scan? I know how scary it is and saying to women like us try to relax is pointless. But it you are worried see if your hospital has a early pregnancy scan centre on the nhs and see if they can see you. I have a drop in centre at my hospital for early pregnancy scans and most hospitals do. xx

Stacey yes this heat is killing me. I love the heat also but this is just a bit to hot for me.
I have been OK How have you been ? Have you had your 20 week scan appointment through?

I hope all you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## staceyemma

sugar they are right it is common I read about it all the time and things are usually fine   my friend on here bled heavily throughout the whole pregnancy and she has her little boy now.
I know u r worried I would be worried too because I'm a worry head so I understand how u feel.  
I'm SURE everything is ok, just think of everything your body has gone throught the past few months.
Unless you are in pain and bleeding lots do not panic...easier said than done I know.  

Yes you are right the worry is there until they are here safe and sound   xxxxx

i'm ok thanks Char yes my 20 week scan is 6th August! So excited!
Have you been buying any more bits recently?


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey yeah I have brought a few bits but want to wait till I have had my scan next week on Tuesday to make sure baby is OK. I am sure she is as I did my Doppler today and she kicked it while I was doing it so prob doesn't like it anymore. I hardly do it now but just like to check on her.
I have brought a bath, baby monitor from Ebay a bargain...and my mum brought us a mosses basket. I have nice little clothes I have brough also but that's it. So I have loads to get but will wait now. have you brought anything yet? x


----------



## staceyemma

I've bought a few bits   slowing down now until after  my 20 week scan  

Car seat, pram, nursery furniture preordered, few clothes from next sale


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks it seems to have stoped now and I have been hit with bout of sickness so instead of ranning to toilet to check blood first I'm going because I feel sick right now I'm happy to feel any sickness  but makes me feel that hcg is still going in the right direction x


----------



## staceyemma

sugar I know its worrying for you, did you have two blasts in? xxx
poor you with the sickness, I felt sick but was never actually sick.
Still feel sick sometimes now


----------



## mmcm

had long mail wrote but didn't post...

hello to everyone,had 17 eggs collected


----------



## staceyemma

Woohoo great news!!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Mmcm, that's fab news honey   How many follicles did you have if you don't mind me asking? Just trying to get some idea how many eggs I will get. All the best for lots of fertilisation  


Sugar, they are right it is very common to have brown spotting. I had it on and off in early pregnancy with DS, I remember how scary it was but everything turned out fine. I'm also the moderator for pregnancy boards on here and can tell you that lots of ladies on the threads have the same and everything is fine with the baby. Lots of sympathy though, I know you can't help but freak out   


Well I had my scan this morning, lining looking good and I have about 12 follies, 8 of them are over 10mm and the rest are smaller but hopefully will catch up in time. EC should be late next week. Anyone know if this is a good number of follies? Isn't it awful, I can't help obsessing over every tiny thing - just want to know I will get a decent number of eggs


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you for the advice it does seem to have stoped and my mum keeps saying if you was having a misscarge the flow would be heavy and red and wouldn't stop after a few drops of spotting, all I can do now is wait till Monday and hope my beta has gone up   x


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar- I had tiny red dots on the day of my 6 week scan. I didn't sleep the whole night but its very common so don't stress. I know it's hard but its very normal
Hope everyone else is well xx
Mmcm- fab news!!
Char/ Stacey, - had news that a colleagues wife gave birth and they expected a gal as per scan results! Apparently it was a boy!!! Haha I'm going to check twice to double check now.


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- glad all the follies are growing well 😃


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie omg really your friend was told a girl and had a boy. I had  reassurance scan done and I asked them to double check as they did my gender scan it was Saturday last week at my ultra baby so I was more a less 20 weeks and they told me 100% a girl so that's twice I was told and the checked twice and there was no willy lol and to said they was 100% sure and I could go buy pink I will also check again Tuesday on my scan but I even saw it was a girl and by 20 weeks a boys genitals have developed fully.
But I am glad I did ask on that scan I had Saturday but if you do have a gender scan at least you have your 20 week scan to double check again. My scan next week will be 3rd time they will tell me gender so if they get it wrong I will be surprised.  I best not buy to much pink though lol

How have you been? I have been really tired this week and I am hardly working now as we have sold our house and should be moved to Kent next month as we have found a house to buy in Kent that is going through. I just need to change hospitals ect..
This heat though has been a bit to much for me but I still love it when its sunny.
I hope that you have been well. Have you brought any baby stuff ? x

Stacey you have brought quite a few things brilliant. I think the main reason I have held back is because we are moving and I will buy everything once we move to Kent. So Next month will be baby buying for me


----------



## Char111

Carrie sorry only just saw your post that's brilliant news about your scan.. Them follicles are growing nicely   12 is a good number as what you don't want is to many and then you have to coast like I did as your estrogen goes up. Even if you got 5 eggs that's fantastic. Remember its the quality not how many. Is your next scan MOnday. I bet by Monday you have 15 xxx Sounds all good to me x


----------



## Char111

mmcm also congrats on 17 eggs collected. that's what I got so 17 is a lucky number xx Hope your feeling OK after EC x


----------



## carrie lou

Char, yes I have next scan on Mon. You are absolutely right, I don't want to overstimulate. So far my oestrogen leves are fine and I haven't had to change my dose of menopur at all, so I'm glad about that. I had in my head that I wanted to get 12 eggs, don't know why, ideally I would want a couple of embies to freeze but know I shouldn't be greedy, all it takes is one! Anyway I will be glad of my 12 follies


----------



## Puglover1980

*mmcm* - congrats! I got 17 eggs too!


----------



## mmcm

Just home as we got a flight back to Ireland. Was discharged at 3Pm, I'm v tender and v bloated did any of u feel like that? Can't touch my tummy at all.and tired and I never complain I jus get on with it.

Carrie- u ask away Hun,  yes I had around 12 that were growing well and then they didn't scan for 2 days before trigger and a few more had caught up.they wanted my estrogen to rise.so that took longer than expected, last time I triggered at10days, this cycle was 17days so it really can differ.

Thanks Puglover, char111, Minnie,staceymma for all ur kind comments. I'm glad I have today over. Dreading tomoro.didnt end up needing icsi so hope there is some jiggy jiggy in the lab tonight lol.


----------



## carrie lou

Mmcm, thanks for the info. Sorry to hear you're uncomfortable  fingers crossed for lots of fertilisation tonight!


----------



## Puglover1980

*mmcm* - I was in quite a lot of discomfort for about 3 days after EC. You can take paracetamol for the pain. Good luck with the phone call this morning. x


----------



## Char111

mmcm Just wanted to say that I was very swollen and tender after my EC. It lasted for a week. It would hurt to touch also like I had a bruise inside my stomach. 
I just took it easy for a few days till it settled down. But my stomach remained swollen and now I am pregnant its just got bigger. I think I am showing quite big for 20 weeks 5 days but never mind hopefully it will go back to normal once I have given birth.
I hope your eggs got jiggy and you have some lovely embies xxx My aim was to get 4 2 to transfer and 2 to freeze and that's what I got left over so fingers crossed you get the same xxx

I hope everyone else is well and have a good weekend xx


----------



## mmcm

Thanks girls still waiting on the call.... Im so impatient....


----------



## Tasha1979

mmcm great news on the eggs!!! Yeah I was uncomfy for a few days and bloated!!! Fingers crossed for some great news!!

Carrie I think I had 9 at my last scan and I got 16 eggs   

Sugar hope all is well?? Glad the spotting has stopped

Hope you other girls are good!?

Im still cramping quite a lot but thankfully no blood, its made me a bit nervous for my scan on Tuesday. The doc reassured me when I went for a booking in on Thursday.............gahhhh why does it have to be so scary!?

Im celebrating 11 years of marriage today and being spoilt rotten. Hope you girls have a lovely day too!


----------



## Char111

Tasha happy anniversary have a lovely day. I had cramping on my right side and was so worried about it but everything was fine. xx


----------



## mmcm

Tasha- really hope the cramping is jus ur wee babies snuggling in closer to their mummy for the long haul, but I know when I was pregnant with Charlie an I didn't know I remember thinking god I have awful cramps must be a period coming. I thought this because I had 15 yrs of no periods naturally x oh happy anniversary 

Char111- thanks for your advice, I'm not sore as such I'm just tender if u know what I mean. From ur profile pic u look fantastic. R u feeling the heat difficult.

Hello to everyone else xx

Update girls they didnt ring me until near 1pm i was going out of my mind with worry, 7 out of 9 fertilised, so I am happy with that, the embryologist said not ringing me until Monday morning at 8.30am to b in the lister for the afternoon so it's really going to b a last minute flight but if all going well with the embryos then they will proceed until wed. Hubby can't come with me for transfer he is working away so I'm have to go on my own but hey what can you do I'm lucky if I get to transfer.fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Tasha no more spotting but I'm getting some mild aces and pains in groin and yesterday had stitches when I moved a certain way it's all none stop worry I find I'm more worried with this pregnency then my others may be because I had ivf this time good luck for you scan Tuesday x
Mmcm well done on your 7 that's great news xx


----------



## mmcm

Sugarsweet try and I knw that is so difficult as u want it so bad but try to relax,  anything that happens is out of your control, that's the way I used to look at it, But these little ones are making themselves snug. Ivf is probably the hardest thing  ul ever go through, i found it so stressful. Hope you are relaxing xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Mmcm I'm trying to relax think I will feel a little better after blood test in Monday I gave been so tired yesterday and today all I want to do is sleep it's a good thing tho as while I'm a sleep I'm not thinking x


----------



## Char111

mmcm brilliant news on the 7 embies. I hope you get to day 5 and I am sure you will xx

Sugar good luck for the blood test on Monday xx
My friend had spotting and quite a bit of blood and her baby is fine and she is 22 weeks pregnant tomorrow.
xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char and it has stoped now so may be just a little old blood were baby was getting in nice a deep gonna stop worrying now thinking about it what will be will be and me stressing is not good for baby x


----------



## mmcm

morning ladies

Its been v quiet on here over the wend, is everyone been soaking up the rays lol, hope everyone is ok

Got the phonecall from the embryologist this morning And 6 out of 7 embryos are were they are meant to be, so proceeding to blast, so fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

That's great news *mmcm* best of luck for Wednesday


----------



## sugarsweet

Mmcm that's great news Hun xx
Hope every one is well I'm just waiting to have my 3rd beta done had to major panick attacks in the last 2 days today I had to give in and take a diazpam I now feel so bad that I could of damaged my pregnency I feel more nervous and stressed this time finding it all very hard and thinking I'm not normal as I should be on cloud nine and enjoying but keep thinking something is wrong can not stop crying all I want to do is sleep   sorry for the negative attitude xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi *Sugar*

I am so sorry you are feeling this way but I can assure you this is completely fine, don't feel guilty for feeling like this. You have just been through two very stressful IVF cycles and It's understandable that you would feel that something could go wrong because unlike most women nothing really goes rite for us.
As for feeling like you could have damaged your baby for taking diazepam, there is nothing to worry about there. It is completely safe to take as long as you don't make a habit of it.

I would suggest you take a visit to your GP sugar. It sounds to me that you are having a very hard time at the moment and maybe your GP could give you some reassurance.

Good Luck with your beta and big hugs


----------



## staceyemma

Sugar calm down    
you'd be surprised how tough babies r!

I was so ill in hospital with my ohss for 2 weeks! I have never felt so ill or depressed, I cried most days in hospital but all is ok 

I know you're nervous  we're all here for u xx


----------



## mmcm

Sugar big big hugs, calm down Hun, this journey is so stressful  xx


----------



## Minnie2

hi Ladies, Hope you're all well 

Sugar- Hope you're feeling better. When is your scan hon?

Char- Good luck for your scan tomorrow hon. Wow that's exciting with your move to Kent next month, new house , new baby soon...all so exciting..
Yes, I'm sure it's good to double check the gender ..lol... no pink stuff for a boy or blue for a gal..
Will be looking out for yr update tomorrow..ctre xx


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you all well they did not decided to do beta as were happy with last one I'm not happy about that as now still going out of my mind if hcg has gone up they gave me a scan to see if they could see were the bleed come from on Thursday and they did see a embryo sac but way to early to tell me any thing they did find a bleed behind the sac and the womb lining they said this could be due to implantation but now I have to wait a whole 2 weeks going crazy xx


----------



## Char111

mmcm congrats on the embryos fantastic news so ET is Wednesday. Do you know how many you are going to get transferred?

Sugar I am sorry you have been getting panic attacks I know how scary this all and through the whole IVF I was worried and then after Ec I was worried and now I am pregnant its a constant worry. You won't harm the baby at all that baby is nice and sung in there sac. All us ladies really do understand how you feel. 

bubba-fairy how are you? x

Stacey how have you been?

Minnie Hope you had a good weekend. The heat today is killing me. I know so much is going on for us right now but trying to remain calm and let hubby worry and do all the selling house stuff. Have you booked your gender scan yet? xx

Sugar the main thing for a early scan is to check for a ectopic pregnancy so the good news is your baby is in the right place. how many weeks are you? I had my early scan at 6 weeks 3 days so try to hang in till 6 and half weeks if you can xx


----------



## sugarsweet

char 111 than you  i'm only 4 weeks and 6 days so very early x


----------



## Char111

Yeah that's why they just saw a sac but everything was in the right place. maybe say to the doctor that you feel worried and would like one more beta test. I am sure they will let you. If not then keep doing pregnancy test that's what I did till my scan. xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- good luck with the house sale and everything..It's not easy as we are still looking. I haven't booked my gender scan but I'll see a gynaecologist privately to be checked and have a scan. it's the same doctor who did my surgeries.  It's 16.5 weeks ok to have a scan or should i wait longer?? The heat is horrible, I'm with you on it...
you half way there..will you be due in Nov...OMG there is just so much drama on the news with the royal birth today...


Sugar- It's not easy as Char says but hang in there x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Minnie I was exactly 16 weeks when I had gender scan it was clear as day  
Sugar can u ask GP for BETA?  

Hi Char


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I was 16 weeks 5 day when I had my gender scan then I had a reassurance scan last week I think it was last week and they both said girl so I am sure at 16 weeks they can you 100% girl or boy.
Like Stacey says at 16 weeks they can tell you x

I know there is so much about Kate's baby. I think she is having  a girl x

Hi Stacey how are you coping in the heat? x


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks Char.. yes i think she is having a girl too...xx

Stacey -hope all is well hon x


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, had my scan this morning and booked in for EC on Wednesday, eek! I'm feeling really anxious now and terrified I won't have enough eggs. I only have 10 decent sized follies so relying heavily on them all producing an egg. Am I worrying unnecessarily? How many follies did you ladies have and how many eggs did you get? I'm so scared now   


Hope you pregnant ladies are managing in this heat  sorry for no more personals, just feeling very anxious   it all seems to be happening so quick now.


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie lou* - that's very exciting. So trigger tonight then? They never actually told me how many mature follicles I had and I never asked! It's often not the best indication of how many eggs you'll end up with. That said, I always did a rough adding up during the scan, and had something like 16 really obviously big follicles at my last scan. I ended up with 17 eggs, so I kept 9. All of the eggs they collected were mature. I think you'll probably find you end up with a couple more than 10 eggs, but even if you don't, anything around 10 is a great number. I understand why you feel anxious, but you've done brilliantly so far, and soon you will have an embryo on board. (Or two, if that's what you want!!) xx


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Puglover, I hope you're right. Yes triggering tonight. It's just you get such mixed messages depending on who you talk to. The nurse who took my blood today started talking about what would happen if I don't get enough eggs which freaked me right out   but then a different nurse phoned later to confirm the day of EC and said I'd done really well - who to believe  This IVF business is enough to drive you loopy with worrying!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Carrie- all the best for EC on Wednesday! You have a good number. 

Puglover- hope all is well with you?


----------



## mmcm

would go to ur gp and ask for a beta, that is awful that they won't allow u after u waiting and worrying, would u even go to  the lister, do them for u privately? I'm sure it would b worth it or maybe they have the prce online? Did u use the digital pregnancy tests to see it rising from 1-2weeks, then 2-3weeks and then 3+ weeks....
Hey ladies

Carrie-lou- that is brilliant though well done, because I didn't go to the lister for scans they had told me there was a certain number of eggs but never definite, so don't b worrying they know what they are doing, don't be worrying about egg collection thankfully I'm not sore now today and it was just discomfort. Enjoy the drug free day tomorrow. Wednesday morning when u arrive u pay any outstanding balances then a porter takes u to your  room and then a ruse takes u from there.u will have a lovely positive experience.like myself ur lucky to have one wee son already and that was my last thought going to sleep. So I wish u all the luck in the world for Wednesday xx

Char11-  I really wod love 2 transferred because the last time I had 1 transferred and I miscarried but that can happen anyone but then I had a frozen transfer and defrosted 4 top grade embryos and none of them made the thaw so this time I have planned not to freeze and praying I have 2 to transfer, there is a lady this time doing my transfer, as I asked the embryologist and she said it was a lady, dr thum the last doctor said no way was I allowed 2 and it was his decision at the end of the day.

Bubba fairy how r u keeping ?

Minnie, Stacey and puglover how are the bumps coming along? Xx

Hello to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Char111

HI mmcm I had no problem getting 2 transferred well the doctor didn't recommend 2 and tried to talk me out of having 2 transferred but at the end of the day he said it was my choice. did you have your last IVF at Lister? I wish you the best of luck for Wednesday you do have a good number of eggs and they are going strong x


----------



## sugarsweet

Ok ladies I feel a little at ease now as I took the digi 9 days ago and it said 1-2 weeks after today. and not getting a beta done i thought I would go get another digi and it is now reading 3+ so looks like hcg defo on up I have read up that hcg has to be 2000 to read a 3+ so working it out if my last beta 4 days ago was 673 then that would make my beta just over 2000 .. So maybe that bleed they see behind the sac today was just implataion blood   thanks again your all so surpotive on here xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi It looks like I may have to go donor egg route but am just exploring Lister. For any of those who were recipients for eggs what is the process with Lister as well as waiting time and cost. And do they offer a certain amount of eggs - At another clinic they said I might be the sole recipient but only receive two eggs and I can't do multiple attempts. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Zempyz

hi  Fraggles & ladies
We are looking for to use a donor at the Lister & have just been accepted a match. The process took 6 to 9 months from registering on the waiting list, we went on the waiting list in Nov 2012, we were offered a donor in Feb 2013 but we rejected her, this does not go against you. We have just accepted a donor & as my cycle is erratic or should i say non existence, i have to be monitored to be in line with the donor. the cost is in the region of £6k plus drugs. Its the waiting that is the hardest. Just want to get on with it now.  if you want to hat I'm here


----------



## mmcm

Fraggles -didn't want to read and run, i think your best bet would be to contact the lister, you can make the appointment online and your consultation is free to egg share or there is a free opening evening a few times a year  but u Must book in, I read it literally on their website today. Think there is one in  July and aug and this will give you or information.you receive half of the donated eggs and I think you have  to have a minimum of 8 eggs collected, (Im not 100% sure on the 8 eggs but I think) you an try as long as you have had successful attempts whether positive, miscarriage or live birth that's what I was told, I'm on my second cycle of ed at the lister so I don't know what s he maximum try's.there is alt of information to take in but all the information is giving to you and bloods etc and councilling is done on the day if you want. Waiting on the bloods can take up to 6 weeks and then to get matched can take a few weeks.good luck on our journey.

Sugarsweet as hard as it is try not to read into every single detail. Everything will b ok. And 3+ wees looks good.thinking of you x

Char- yes I had last Ivf at lister also.there is really only 3 Ivf clinic in Ireland and its a one fit all approach. I personally think dreadful and not cheap either near the lister prices.lets hope they all keep growing strong.xx


----------



## mmcm

Sorry fraggles thought you were donating not accepting donated eggs, good luck anyway


----------



## carrie lou

Ugh ladies I feel so so rough tonight - really sick and headachey. Not sure if it's the nerves or what. Anyone else feel like this? I've just been dozing on the sofa, about to do my trigger shot then straight to bed for me   Hope I feel better in the morning as don't fancy going on the train feeling like this   


Fraggles, mmcm is right, with the lister you are guaranteed 4 eggs as the donor is required to produce 8 or more in order to go ahead with sharing. Good luck


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Fraggles* and *Zempyz* - we are all egg donors/sharers on this thread so don't know much about the other side of the process. You might get more luck on one of the donor conception threads http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0. Best of luck to both of you.

*sugarsweet* - that's good news. Things are obviously heading in the right direction. And only a week or so until your scan.

*Minnie* - I'm good thanks. Hope you're well. I'm just waiting patiently for my next scan in 2 weeks. I've been feeling a bit queasy the last few weeks so I'm hoping that's a good sign. My clothes are definitely getting tighter but that's probably because I am being a greedy pig at the moment!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry I'm not on much 

*char* wanted to come on and say good luck with your scan today, I cannot wait to hear how your baby girl is coming along 

*sugar* sorry to hear you're feeling down, you've been through an emotional journey IVF can take it out of you  try your hardest to keep calm  char is right the main thing this early on is that baby is in the right place that's a good thing  I'm glad the digital gave you reassurance 

*stacey* how are things going with you and baby? I hope that you're both well

*minnie* cannot wait for yo to have your gender scan 

*carrie* I had 17 follicles and 9 eggs BUT think that might have had something to do with how long I was coasting for? You will be fine Hun you might get more than ten  either way remember it only takes one good one  a lot of ladies had more eggs than they did follicles on here 
Gl for tomorrow 

*puglover* 2 weeks isn't far off at all how exciting  I felt nauseous for ages it was horrible but I think it's for sure a good sign 

*fraggles & zempyz* gl with your cycles 

*hi to anyone I missed *

*AFM* I am now 13 weeks, I had my 12 week nuchal scan yesterday- all is well with baby, I will get the downs test back within 2 weeks...
The scan was funny I had to keep jumping up and down on the spot and turning on each of my sides as baby didn't want to be measured, baby was wriggling around loads- in the standing position, rolling over and kicking etc!!! Was so relieved!!!! Crazy how active baby was and I couldn't feel it! I can't wait to feel him/her


----------



## staceyemma

hoping fantastic to hear from you~!

So glad everything is going well for you!   xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hoping, thanks for the reassurance. You are right it is quality over quantity. As long as I get the mnimum 8 eggs for sharing I will be relieved. Glad everything is going well for you, my 20 week scan was like that as DS was wedged down in my pelvis facing away from us. I had to jump up and down and do all sorts but eventually he turned the right way   


Char, good luck for your scan


----------



## sugarsweet

Hoping love the scan pic happy to see your both well 
Thanks ladies I do feel more relaxed today good thing although they see bleed it can not of been that bad as its not coming out x


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping I am so glad that your scan went well. you have reached the 2nd trimester now.. You will start to feel a lot better. 
I love the scan picture. Its always good to see the baby wiggling around so much.

carrie lou thank you my scan is at 2pm today then midwife after at 3pm. I am worried as I have still felt no kicks but I am feeling the flutters so I am guessing that's the baby, But I always worry x 
Good luck for tomorrow x

Stacey, sugar, .Minnie, mmcm, puglover, Tasha and anyone else I have missed I hope your doing well

My scan is at 2pm today so just hanging around for that. I am feeling very nervous but also excited. I just hope our baby girl is doing well xx


----------



## staceyemma

Char oooh scan exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   let us know how it goes

Sugar glad u feel much better today  

Carrie have everything crossed for u for EC


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Good to hear from you... So glad all is well with your baby. We are not far from each other, I'm 14w 2 days today. I got the blood test results for down in 1.5 weeks and it was clear.

Char- Good luck for later hon x

Puglover- I know it's horrible the nausea feeling but to make myself feel better, just say it's good for me..lol... Hopefully once you pass the 12 w..it will go over. I feel a bit better these days..less nausea but sleep isn't great...the heat is definitely not helping

Carrie- good luck for tomorrow and i'm sure you will good quality eggs. As they say it only takes one ...

mmcm- Hope all is well with you today

Sugar- hope you're doing well too

anyone i missed..hi x


----------



## Minnie2

stacey- loving your pic hon xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Minnie that was at exactly 16 weeks lovely to see him   its my little boy


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I hope time hurries up for you  yes I've been feeling much better thankfully 

*minnie* so only a week and 2 days between us 

*stacey* thank you  I'm glad all is well with you and your little boy too 

*carrie* it's so funny isn't it! You enjoying your injection free day??

*sugar* glad you are more relaxed now


----------



## Tasha1979

Hello girls. Just a quickie, will do personals later as I'm on the train!  

We have 1 lovely little peanut growing so well!!! Even got to hear the heart beat which I wasn't expecting!!! I feel a bit guilty but I'm relived there is only 1  

Hope your all well??


----------



## staceyemma

Tasha fantastic news!!!!
I was relieved to only have one too.


----------



## Puglover1980

Congrats *Tasha*, great news. Don't feel guilty for feeling relieved - I think that's perfectly natural.

*Char* - hope the scan goes well.

*Hoping* - so nice to hear from you. I forgot how close our dates are!

*carrie lou* - are you getting excited for tomorrow?! Enjoy your drug-free day.

A big hello to everyone else.


----------



## carrie lou

Tasha that's great news  you're right to be relieved, one at a time is much safer and more sensible 

Yes I'm enjoying not having any needles or spray today  Just dreading not having enough eggs but I don't suppose there's much I can do now to influence it. My mum is coming with me to EC while DH stays home with DS. A bit unconventional I know but DH is suffering with depression and I don't think he would cope with a stroppy toddler, fragile wife, the pushchair and all our belongings on the train....he will be there for ET though.


----------



## Char111

Just a quick post as out with hubby. Will do personals when I get home. 
Our little baby girl was all healthy. Had a healthy heart and organs and my blood flow to the baby was all good. 
So very happy. Was told it was a girl again. So I am 100% sure now. 
I have the most annoying midwife though. Hubby was going to complain but I all good with scan. 

Will write when I get home x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I'm glad baby is 100% girl after three scans you can buy with confidence  glad she is healthy 

*puglover* yes we are close how many weeks are you now?? 

*tasha* brilliant news that all is okay with baby, don't feel guilty for being happy with one baby


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Fab news hon!! A healthy baby girl  Bet you're feeling relieved xx

Tasha- Please for you too!!


----------



## Char111

HI Tasha congrats on your scan. So happy for you.

Puglover thank you. I hope your sickness eases soon. Its nice feeling sick at all. Not to long now till your scan x

HOping thank you. I know I think can be positive its a girl. I went to next after my scan and brought a few baby clothes. I love buying stuff. Have you brought anything yet?

Minnie yes so relieved. I was so scared before my scan but the lady that did my scan was lovely and kept saying that everything was perfect with our baby which was nice.

My blood pressure was a bit low with my midwife today but she seemed happy. I have another scan booked in for 28 weeks so I am glad I get another scan. x

I hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Char111

And Stacey thank you as well hunni xxx won't be long till your scan xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I brought a unisex outfit from next yesterday and that's it until I find out the sex as I want coloured stuff not all white... Can't wait to buy loads of stuff 
What about you? Have you got much
What pushchair do you like??


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping that's what I did what until I knew the sex then I could buy girl clothes. I have mainly brought clothes and just a few bits. I am going to buy the baby jogger buggy. Have you looked at pushchairs yet?

Now I have had my scan I am more relaxed now so I will prob go get my pram this week. 

Do you have any feelings on what gender you may be having? A boy or girl? x I really thought a boy and was so shocked when they said girl x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi char, I have no idea what I'm having oh thinks a boy but I don't know??,
Yes I like the iCandy- I will have a look at the one you're getting as havent seen that one  how exciting that you get to go pram shopping


----------



## Tasha1979

Thankyou everyone    

Char sounds like your having fun on the buying spree's, I cant wait to be able to do that!!! And soooooo pleased everything is great!! 

Carrie, good luck!!!    

Sugar, hope your feeling ok??

Hoping, so pleased the scan went well. Its mad the things you have to do haha.

Puglover, sorry your feeling a bit rough  

Hope everyone else is good??

I think morning sickness (or afternoon with me) is kicking in, never thought i'd look forward to it    My boobs are agony!!!!!!!!!! And im so weepy its unreal!!! I saw a tramp today and it brought tears to my eyes lol  My 11 yr old had his leavers prom and I cried and cried at the kids that weren't even mine hahahaha. Im so pleased to start getting symptoms as it was panicking me.


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, I've just had EC, got 10 eggs so they told me. I know it's not as much as some of you ladies but I'm soooo happy and relieved   Back later for more personals.


----------



## staceyemma

Carrie thats great news!


----------



## Minnie2

Congrats Carrie!


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha Sorry to hear your feeling sick. Not nice at all. I had sickness from week 6 -7. But all good signs xx

Carrie brilliant news on 10 eggs xx 

mmcm I think your ET is today. So good luck for that and I hope it all goes well xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## dingle123

Huge congrats, *Carrie!* I only managed to get 7 eggs when I cycled in Seot last year (so we donated 4 and kept 3 - against the advice of Annette!) and in the most recent cycle, we managed 11. I think quality over quantity


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie* - so glad it went well. Congrats on your 10 eggs. That's brilliant. Hope you're feeling ok.

*Tasha* - you're sweet. I'm actually fine. Don't want anyone to think I'm complaining; I'm definitely not! I took the day off today because I'm so tired and I'm still in my pyjamas (well, slobby clothes. I don't wear pyjamas, especially in this heat!) It's lovely not being at work! Hope the sickness doesn't get too bad for you. x


----------



## carrie lou

Thank you lovely ladies   I would have been happy with 8 eggs so 10 feels like a bonus! I'm feeling well, have had a lovely lunch and been lying here watching TV in my private room - I could get used to this   Mum and I are going to get a taxi to the station so I don't have to face the underground (don't feel quite that well yet!) but honestly it was nowhere near as bad or scary as I'd imagined. Don't know why I was so anxious   


Dingle you are looking lovely in your profile pic, blooming    


Sorry to you ladies who are feeling sick and/or tired, part of the fun of pregnancy I guess, but at least it is reassuring that embies are growing well


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoo Carrie great news!!! Well done!! Glad your feeling good!! Hotel Lister is great isn't it, could do with one of their nice lunches now!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Dingle you look great in your profile picture.
have you started baby shopping yet? I am looking to sort my pram out soon. 

Are you going to get a 4d scan done? I think I will as my hubby really liked it when did a sneck preview on my gender scan. Do you have anymore scans on the NHS? I luckily have one at 28 weeks.

I hope that you r well xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, i home now but I've just started to feel a bit uncomfortable in the last hour or so, anyone else find this? It feels as if they must have given me a painkiller in theatre and it's just starting to wear off now.  ive taken some paracetamol and am off to bed in a minute.


Also DH is annoying me   lying around on the sofa moaning about how tired he is, while I pick up DS's toys from the floor, feed the cats, put the dirty dishes in the dishwasher, get rid of dirty nappies that have even lying on the floor for goodness knows how long - anyone would think it was HIM who had a GA today!!! Blooming men, he only had to look after DS for one day and this is what I come home to! Anyway, rant over, off to bed now


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Twice I've tried to post and couldn't.

Char fantastic on your scan, don't u miss a beat until ur see the heartbeat and then that everything looks to be okay.what pram have u been looking at. Don't be stressing over movement ppl use to say to me up see a hand and a foot and baby moving around I felt nothing, and I mean none of that, my wee lamb was a wee lazy lump lol. This time flies xx

Sugar hope ur okay and relaxing and settled more x

Carrie that is a fantastic number well done u should be v please and chuffed with yourself, hope u came home to a big hug from your hubby and ds, im sorry to hear ur hubby suffers from depression that is so difficult to handle and control. My sister has had bad post natal but ended up not post natal depression, it was just depression but it jus sparked it. Ur in my thoughts, ul be sore for a few days. I was tender for about 3 days and then I was dead on, anything beats Ohss I got the last time it was horrendous, u have quality eggs that's the main thing, really hope u get a happy and positive phone all tomorrow morning, well done.

Minnie how are u Hun?

Puglover- how r u feeling, how r u coping been pregnant and your toddler, are u v tired?

Tasha great news on your bubba onbaord that is great news I'm sure u are delighted.

Hello to any1 else I've missed.

Afm- transfer day was today. I flew from Ireland this morning, hubby couldn't come he had to mind our son as we have told no1 about this treatment as I've been here before so I thought I could bare going on my own. All 6 embryos made it to blast of 7 so I Was delighted. So I thought I wanted 2 and didn't want to freeze after my experience last year 4 top class embryos as they thought were froze but only one thawed and it was poorly but they still transferred, so I paid 1000 pound fr storage for less than 3 months any way I said I wasn't interested with freezing and they said they would waive the cost and I said ok I need to ring my hubby and see what he thinks as they said they would allow 2 if I was persistent and knew the risks. So I took there advice and put one 5ab hatching blast on board, then the embryologist came back and said just as I had got changed sorry we cannot waive the cost ul have to pay. I was ready  to cry as money is tight so instead of annoying myself and getting upset I told them I'd freeze then. I left in tears as I was annoyed I was on my own and 3 of them were telling me we will waive the first year of storage and I do know a few ppl who they have done this for. Got a plane back and only home now, hubby had baby all day so he had to go work for a few hours so haven't got asking to him yet.


----------



## mmcm

Carrie - I was v v sore but as I said in previous post it's only temporary and it only hit me tat night before. Went to bed, I was extremely tired it jus hit me just get into bed straight awy, on the men front Jesus don't get me started,  hubby literally ran out the door wen I came in, he said oh il b home at11pm and talk to u then. Hello I was on my wn all day and u couldn't even have a hug gggrrrr, count to 10 and leave hen cleaning nit, tomorrow. Hope u sleep ok. Keeping asking the pain killers.


----------



## Char111

Hi Carrie I was very sore after EC for about a week. I was so bloated also and my stomach hurt to touch. It will go soon enough xx

mmcm that's great news all your embryos did so well. That's a shame they wouldn't lower the price for freezing for you. I hope that your OK. Sounds like you have had such a long day. Did you really push for 2 to be transferred? That 1 embryo is still very good quality.

I am feeling the baby but there movements are so light. If I am doing something I don't feel them. I have to be seated watching TV or laying in bed. I can't  wait to start feeling big kicks. 
I hope that you can relax tonight and out your feet up xxx


----------



## Char111

mmcm pram I am looking at the the baby jogger as I am outdoor person so next summer I will be out jogging or power walking with the dogs and baby  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Char my bubs moves when I am sat down quietly, when u move around a lot u wouldn't notice it.
Plus at this stage they sleep for 20 hours a day!


----------



## mmcm

Char- yes it was a long day but i was glad i had something to transfer and some for the freezer, they were defo not pushed on two and said it was my choice but kept going about the risks, risks, risks so i just took their advice.
I bought the bugaboo donkey as I know it can convert into taking 2 babies which was so handy when me and my sis goes away anywhere, the wheels are massive and u Can run without the wheels buckling if u know what I mean. I know it was expensive, but my sister has a wee boy just few months older so if we go shopping its great because u only need the one pushchair. It converts from carry cot into pushchair and maxi cosi can fit with the adoptor also.have a look at them all that's what I done,and ul fall in love with one.

Staceyemma how are u keeping ,


----------



## carrie lou

Mmcm, congrats on being PUPO   sorry to hear they messed you around with the cost of freezing, how annoying.   Where in Ireland do you live? My DH's family are from Galway originally so we have been there a few times.  


Char, staceyemma is right, you notice baby's movements a lot more when you are sitting still. And it's true that they have long periods when they are asleep so you're unlikely to feel much then. Don't worry, I'm sure all is fine   


I'm feeling a bit sore today but not too bad if I keep still and rest. Have to go back to work tomorrow just for the morning, hopefully I will feel up to it. Anxiously waiting for the call from the lab now to find out how many fertilised - what time of day do they normally call?! And DH is still being a layabout, he is actually asleep on the sofa right now


----------



## Char111

hI Stacey I can feel the baby and I am sure she is kicking just feels light. But like you say can only feel her when I sit down.
I know she is OK as my scan 2 days ago. xx Stacey what pram did you get?

mmcm the pram you said just looked at it. Its really nice. Now I have to decide what one to get.
I hope your feel OK today and manage to get some rest after your long day xx

Carrie I was sore for a week. So all normal. xx Your normally get a call before mid day. But it torture waiting for the call. I look forward to hearing how your embies got on xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Char I got a petite star kurvi match for £130 new including delivery off ebay!
Theres lots of new pram deals on there!






I got it in Purple Berry colour (dark purple)
not the yucky green! hee hee

Normally they are about £280 at cheapest. Nice pram for the money  u get all the accessories changing bag, raincover, footmuff too 
plus no need for a seprate carry cot as it all changes from lie down newborn to sit up toddler and faces both ways.

I figured I wouldnt spend much on pram as having a winter baby so wont be out too much in the early days it'll be freezing and I will also be using a sling to carry little one around too 

mmcm- I'm good thanks how are u feeling? when do u test? xx

Carrie I was very sore too after EC I had 30 eggs collected  Hope u get a good call today!


----------



## carrie lou

Good news - 4 of my 5 fertilised. The 5th was immature so of those that could fertilise, all did    I'm so happy   I'm provisionally booked for transfer on Saturday but hoping they will go to blastocyst and be transferred on Monday   


Staceyemma, slings are great, I had one when DS was little. If one of my four eggs turns into a baby I'm planning to get a sling you can breastfeed in, wonderful inventions


----------



## staceyemma

Carrie hooray!!!!!!! you must be so pleased!!!!!!!


----------



## mmcm

Carrie brilliant news that is fantastic yippee....


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie* that's great news. FC all four keep going strong.


----------



## Char111

Stacey the pram you got is really nice and you got it for such a good price.

Carrie great news on the embies xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I would love to join in on all the pram talk but there's really nothing for me to buy this time round! I've treated myself (well, the baby) to some newborn nappies as we unfortunately used disposables for the first few weeks with my daughter. They are sooo teeny and cute. Felt a bit naughty buying them before the 12-week scan but I couldn't resist. As soon as I know all is well I might splash out on a couple of tiny babygrows!


----------



## Tasha1979

Whoop Whoop Carrie!!! Great news!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

carrie- good news!!
mmcm-  hope you're well. How you feeling
Char/Stacey- That's good you both already looking at prams...i need to do it at some point. At the moment all i can think off is my holiday to my mother in laws in Ireland on Sunday-  a week of no work!!!! cannot be happier
Puglover- that's fine being a little naughty. I'm just waiting for the gender scan so i can buy colours...at the moment it's hard..lol..i keep picking boyish stuff.
so i have decided to just WAIT

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie that's nice a week off work to relax.

How many weeks are you know? How many more weeks till gender scan. I am excited to find out what your having. All of us have come such a long way. I still remember us doing all the injections and seeing each other at Lister x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- yes, the year seems to be flying but at the same time it's slow. Remember us complaining here on how we were waiting for things to progress. I'm 15 w on Sunday so hopefully I find out  on 8 th of August as I have got an appt with my gynae then. I'm looking forward to the break as the off days I have had this year so far was stressful as it was ivf related....you must be relieved your half way there and getting all the shopping and moving sorted out 😀x


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies

Good to see such positive news on here   All this talk of prams just want me to get started now    Hope all you mummies are well and 

It feels like yesterday that most of u were cycling with me in March/april. Charr, Minnie,Puglover, Staceyemma, Dingle are some of the names I remember very well.

Well, things are progressing pretty well for me ladies. I had an ultrasound scan on the NHS on monday that showed every thing was ok with lining, ovaries and a few follies visible.  Im going to see Dr James on the 6th Aug.  Next friday, Im having an array of bloods which I will take to James on the monday.
Im so happy that there is little progress on the cycle front!  Does that sound a bit crazy lol

Goodluck MMCM and  hello to Tasha, cariie Lou and  all the ladies here

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Betty! Its lovely to hear from you   glad u r seeign James again soon!
Sure that Lister are the ones to make it happen for you


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Betty*  lovely to hear from you. Great you've got the next cycle planned. I agree with stacey - Lister will get you there


----------



## staceyemma

How are you puglover?
how many weeks are u now?
Hard to keep up especially with my baby brain


----------



## Char111

Betty lovely to hear from you and I am so glad that you are going back to see James. I saw him and he is so nice.
He also did my transfer so I think very highly of him.
And he will get you your baby xx
But hope your doing well xx

Stacey How are you. I finally felt kicks last night and my stomach was moving was so amazing. Have you felt anymore kicks. 

Puglover hope your doing well x

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello every one good to see your all well 
Just a quick one I had very sore (.)(.) but the last 2 days nothing I have lost all symptoms and worrying a little as have seen on goggle it could be that every thing as stopped growing in there I took another digi and it is still reading 3+ I'm 5 weeks 4 days today shouldn't I be feeling some thing I really can not remember as my last pregnecy was 10 years ago xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sugarsweet* - it's still _really_ early for you and symptoms can come and go throughout pregnancy anyway. The sore boobs may have been your body getting used to the pessaries/progesterone and your real symptoms haven't kicked in yet. I know it's impossible not to worry about everything little thing - I'm still paranoid because I've barely had any symptoms at all and I'm nearly 11 weeks - but we just have to keep the faith and hope for the best for now. It's just over a week until your scan and I'm sure everything is fine in there. Try to stay away from Google as you will be far more likely to read the horror stories on there than the normal stuff. x


----------



## Minnie2

Betty- Good to hear from you. Glad everything is going well. Please update us on your cycle. Lots of baby dust to you hon xx

Char- Wow!! That must have been amazing..is it 22 weeks now and was it the fist kick? At what week did you get to feel some sort of flutters?

Stacey, Puglover, mmcm and anyone I missed- Hope you are all well xx


----------



## bettyboop5

Aaaaaw thank you so much ladies! This means a lot to me! Im quite flattered by ur comments and more motivated in planning  for this cycle  
Will let u know how I get on soon! Exciting times  xxxxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugar I had no symptoms till 6 weeks its still very early. the good news is the pregnancy test still says 3+. Hang on in there for another week.

Minnie yes first time I have felt a big kick. I am 21 weeks 4 days 22 weeks on Monday. I started to feel flutters at 18 weeks but then it stopped. the last week I have felt like bubbles popping in my stomach and then last night was a kick. I haven't felt her a lot today but I feel her more at night.
You should start to feel your baby so I have read form 16 weeks onwards.
Are you off on your holiday today? x


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you all again just got back from hospital were they gave me a beta blood test all though I had my last one last Thursday they done it as piece of mind for me and its a whooping 13000 so more then trippled I feel so much relaxed from that blood test x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey sugar, im 7 weeks today and other than sore boobs (which only started last week) I have nothing!! Thought I had morning sickness but the whole of my house and some of my family are being sick, so it looks as though it may be a bug 

Good luck Betty!!

Hi everyone else


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies just thought id drop by glad to read ur all doing well congrats on all the new bfps go lister


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi all sorry not been on for awhile glad u all doing well  

AFM yay making it to EC this time all booked in for Tuesday very nervous hope I get lots of eggs for me and recipient as would hate to let her down again.


----------



## carrie lou

Fantastic news - my four embies are all doing well and we're going for blast transfer on Monday      



Wannab, good luck for EC   


Hope everyone else is well and having a lovely weekend


----------



## Minnie2

Going crazy- good to hear from you hon. Hope all is well with you 

Wannabmum- so pleased for you!! Good luck for tues. will be looking out for your news😃


Char- aww so exciting. Bet you gonna want more kicks now. I hope to feel something in a few weeks. I'm leaving tomorrow hon and just can't wait to relax. Have a good weekend x

Sugar- that's good news! Maybe 2 in there ? 😀
Hi to everyone else and have a gd weekend x


----------



## Char111

Minnie have a lovely time away. Relax and enjoy xx

Goingcrazy how are you? Lovely to hear from you. I hope that u have been good x

Carrie brilliant news on the embies. And good luck for Monday xx

Wanna b mum good luck for Ec. xx

Sugar that's a great beta no need to worry now. Exciting I wonder if your having twins that will be lovely if you are,

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies

Sugar great news on the beta nothing to worry about. When r. Hoping t get a scan?

Bettyboop welcome on the roller coaster really hope you get luck this time x

Char fantastic u felt big kick it's so reassuring Hun x

Minnie enjoy ur holiday in Ireland, hope u get the weather, it's meant to lash rain today with me but fingers crossed they get it wrong lol, I'm sure u don't care as long as u get a holiday x

Staceyemma hope you are ok Hun and feeling good x

Puglover11 weeks that is brilliant hope the next 29 weeks go as smooth.that has flew x

Tasha how r u feeling? It's so lovely to hear so many bumps on here.

Wanabe mum- really hope ec goes wel for u an get u lots of juicy eggs x

Carrie- brilliant going to blast u see u had nothing to worry about u have fab quality eggs.

Hope haven't missed any1 out sorry if I has my head is all fuzzy.hope you are having a great wend.

Am- im not so positive whatsoever actually I felt this cyle was over the day of transfer. With all the freezing thing and then I didn't tell u, the embrologist started to argue with me that I had 2 frozen embryos transferred I was like no sorry I didn't she said its on the system. Anyway the unit manager rang me apologised after I sent an email as it a few other things that happened me il go into detail again. But they waived the cost of freezing as a gesture. They had3 in the end to freeze on day 6. Since I've had transfer I've been v busy with my wee boy, as my maternity leave is now over I go back to work tomorrow, but hey u have to go back sometime, so yesterday now got an appointment to get the hubby checked out, last year girls he had to have one of his testicles removed as they had suspected cancer, all when i was20weeks pregnant, but now he has pain the other side this is why we moved so quick to have treatment I was afraid they are going to find something the other side and take his other testicle and we really would have loved to have he chance to try for more children but whatever is to b is to be.

Girls I had transfer on wed and I tested this morning and was a bfn not even a glimmer of a positive this that day 4 or day 5 today?.......... I really think this hasn't worked. Im in such down form and feeling so low.


----------



## carrie lou

Mmcm, if you had transfer on Wed I would count today as day 4. It's still really early days. Please try not to read too much into it, it's too early to see a positive. Try to hold out a bit longer and keep up the PMA, there's still every chance it could work, I really hope so     So sorry to hear about your DH's health worries, I hope it turns out OK   


Hope everyone is doing well. What do you think are the chances they would let me transfer two embies tomorrow? I'm thinking probably slim? I'm not even sure if I want two transferred, really worried about the risks of a twin pregnancy, just trying to weigh up my options   Sorry for short post, DS having a meltdown, better go see what's wrong


----------



## Char111

Mmcm I had to come on and say I tested on day 4 and bfn not even a faint line. 
And I was pregnant with triplets. So please stay positive. 
I was like you really believed it had failed. But I tested again on day 6 and there was a very faint line and I mean faint then it just got darker. 
I will test again on day 6.


----------



## Puglover1980

*mmcm* - Char is absolutely right, you would _never_ get a positive this early. You are 4dp5dt today. The earliest I have seen a positive on here is 5dp5dt, but even that is very early. If you can hold out a few extra days (or better still, just wait until OTD) it would be much better than driving yourself round the bend for no reason! I'm sorry you've had a few problems with the clinic - that's really unfortunate. Hopefully it won't affect your view of them too much. Keep us posted x

*carrie* - most of the ladies on this thread who wanted two back stood their ground and got two back. In my opinion you should only do that if you are truly happy with the idea of twins as it's a very real possibility if you have two blasts back. If you've got top-quality blasts, in my opinion there's no point having two back unless you are actively trying for twins as it doesn't dramatically increase your chances of pregnancy (it's something like an increase of 4%) but massively increases your chances of having twins if you do get pregnant (50%). Does that make sense? But I am very evangelical about this and ultimately you have to do what feels right for you. If that's having two put back then that is what you should do. Loads of luck x


----------



## carrie lou

Puglover, what you say makes total sense. I am really worried about having a twin pregnancy - not the idea of having to care for two babies, I think I could cope with that, but the medical risks of carrying twins - prem birth, etc. I think I will discuss it with them on the day but the more I think about it, the more I want only one back. Even my mum agrees   and feels so strongly she's even offered to pay for a FET if this doesn't work! Obviously I hope it won't come to that   


DH is still really annoying me   Last night he actually said he wants to freeze all the embryos now and leave them all alone for a few months until we know the situation with his job. I got so upset and said I haven't come through all this just to fall at the last hurdle, I am having an embryo put back tomorrow come hell or high water. And what happens if we find out his job is over, will that be a good time to put them back?  This morning he relented and said yes let's go ahead. But I am so angry. I was really looking forward to having ET and being PUPO but how can I be excited about it now knowing that deep down he doesn't even want to do it


----------



## Journey99

Carrie Lou - We were offered two, no fighting.  Its private so its your choice.  I was however 34 and only had 2 day 3 embies so maybe thats why there was no arguing.  We were well aware that having two transferred would only slightly increase the odds of success and that twins was a huge possibility.  It was a really difficult pregnancy.  I was advised to go on modified bed rest at 24 weeks.  I had to have cervical checks and dr appts every other week.  I ended up with gestational diabetes.  I was sick and on meds until 20 weeks.  It was tough.  So really something worth thinking about.  That said Id do it all again four my two miracles!

So happy to see so many BFPs!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Mmcm I tested on 4dp5dt and got bfn too 
Xxx
Will chat more tomorow I'm tired so off to bed! Xx


----------



## dingle123

*mmcm* - I always get my bfp's around 10/11dpo, so first time 6dp5dt and second time, 5dp5dt. However, the most recent pregnancy - you *really* had to squint to see the VERY faint line. Far too early to be writing things off just yet - but I do realise the 2ww can send you totally bonkers!


----------



## dingle123

*Carrie* - thinking of you today


----------



## sugarsweet

hello been away for a bit hope every one is well 
Mmcm it is way to early even when I got my bfp at 5dp 5dt the clinic were in shock I'm sure you will get your bfp it's the lister there so good sorry not gone back on all posts thanks for advice on symptoms they have kicked in now and nose bleeds have started witch I got with all my other pregnecy 's  and craving fish from the chip shop never in all my pregnecy's have I been happy to have symptoms lol a week till my scan can not wait  
Xx


----------



## Char111

Carrrie good luck for your transfer today.

Sugar that's great your cravings. I got nose bleeds as well. Not long till your scan. x

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

1st day back at work started at8.30 and finishing at 5 an I had to fight to start earlier to finish earlier. Had to go through hr etc and was painful,.

Sugar great news whooo hhoooo only a week away that's great,

Char, Puglover, dingle and staceyemma,  thanks for the advice,  you all are so kind on here, very genuine girls and I appreciate it.

Carrie u wee darling. U have been through so much but no matter what job heh as or not ul always get by. Men are v selfish and don't see the physical, mental and emotional torture Ivf puts u though, brave face hun an I'm so hoping for good news on your transfer. They don't like to transfer 2 but it's ur own decision that's what they said to me but the when they tell u all the risks I really got v nervous and just looked for one to transfer. It's totally personal choice. Good luck xx

Today have been feeling v negative have painful cramps and getting white discharge so really really feeling down.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hey ladies   Firstly thank you so much for your support and for thinking of me today, you are all fab  


Mmcm, don't feel negative honey, those could be good signs   I hope so    


Sugar, oh not long at all till your scan, I bet you will be pleased    



Well, I am PUPO with one lovely hatching blast (5bb, which apparently is good). The doctor who did my transfer was lovely and said I would have the final say whether to transfer one or two, he even left the room for a few mins so DH and I could talk about it. But after discussing the risks and the numbers (two back doesn't improve our chances by much but the risk of twins is huge), we opted for just one and the Dr was clearly very relieved   My other 3 embies are lagging behind a bit so they are waiting till tomorrow to decide whether or not to freeze them. 


Afterwards DH and I went out for lunch together; DS was with mum all day so we had some rare "us" time and I feel like we re-connected, which was nice.


----------



## staceyemma

Woop woop carrie is PUPO   5BB is good  

I had one 4BB blast put back xxxx


----------



## Char111

Hi carrie brilliant news. I hope your embies make it but if not you have a really good quality embryo. Xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Mmcm stay strong like the ladies said far to early to test  

Carrie fab news being pupo   lots luck  

Puglover,Stacey ,char,Minnie, sugarsweet hope you all well x 

AFM EC went well got 15 eggs so happy with that   and oh sperm was great   so nervous for my call tomo see how my 8 doing x


----------



## carrie lou

Wannab, that's great news on your eggs honey   Good luck for tomorrow's call   


I have two more 5bb's in the freezer today     So happy! The doctor yesterday said not to get our hopes up so we wouldn't be disappointed, so this is such a lovely surprise!


----------



## sugarsweet

Wanna b mum  that's great news 
Carrie 5bb is brill I had a 4bb and 3bb so looks super great for you  
hi to every one else hope your all well xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - that's wonderful news. You must be over the moon. Please check in over the next few days and keep us updated. xx


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Wannabe mum that is fantastic news Hun u should b so proud well done. 

Hello to everyone else sorry can't do personals tonight, my heart is jus broke, I have started to bleed. ;(


----------



## carrie lou

On no mmcm - are you sure it's all over? Could be implantation bleeding? I had that with DS. I will keep fingers crossed for you just in case, sending loads of


----------



## Puglover1980

*mmcm* - huge hugs  I had spotting on my cycle 7dp5dt. Turned out to be implantation bleeding. If it's not too heavy and it's brown it could be that. Don't give up hope just yet. xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Mmcm oh Hun big hugs   hope it's implantation bleed I really do x x 

Thanks for ur kind words ladies x I so nervous never wanted my phone to ring so much in my life, keep having bad thoughts that all my eggs are no good   soooo hope I wrong. Wot sort time they normally call??


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - I think I'd had the phone call by about 09.30 but I was the first one to have EC the day before and I expect they work through in order. You should hear within the next hour I'd say, although they tell you it can be any time between 08.00 and 12.00 I think. Fingers crossed for you. I'm sure you'll have a brilliant fertilisation report. x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks puglover I hope so   I was first down so hope not to much longer to wait feel I going crazy x


----------



## staceyemma

Wannab mum its nerve wrackin waiting isnt it! 
Hope they call soon    

mmcm   hope the bleeding stops for u  


Carrie, sugar,hoping, Minnie, Char how are u?


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi Stacey I'm ok thanks been spending all my time sleeping never felt so tired in a pregnecy before if I'm not sleeping I'm eating I have 0 energy .x 
Hope you are well ? 
Mmcm hope bleeding stops for you x
Wanna b mum good luck on your call hope it's not to long now x
Hope every one else is well x


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds just like me   The first 12 weeks for me I was like a zombie  
Most days I am really tired.
Im good thanks just finished off a bar of galaxy caramel   yum yum


----------



## sugarsweet

it's all worth it tho and on a rainy day like today a good excuse to stay in your pj's lol x
Might have to ran shop for a bag of choc of goodies now lol x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi ladies hope u all well   I just had the call and 7 out of my 8 eggs made it   I so happy now I praying they make day 5 transfer  soon as u stop worrying bout one thing there another thing to worry about .lol x


----------



## sugarsweet

Well done defo looks like a day 5 transfer for you sending lots of positive vibes x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks sugarsweet enjoy ur chocolate x


----------



## Puglover1980

Brilliant news *Wanna b mum*. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a five-day transfer! The clinic is so lovely and peaceful on a Sunday, which was when I had my transfer.


----------



## carrie lou

Wannab, that's great news, so pleased for you   you're right, this process is just a series of worries, once you get over one you realise there is another just round the corner   but I'm sure you will be fine   


Mmcm, thinking of you and hope everything is OK


----------



## Char111

Hi Wanna b mum great news on the embryos. I am sure your will get to day 5 with that many doing well. Really pleased for you.

Carrie great news you managed to freeze some embryos.

Mmcm I hope your OK. Call Lister or your doctor and get them to do a pregnancy blood test on you. I am   that it is implantation bleeding xx

Puglover and sugar how are you?  When are your scans again? I have baby brain so forget.

Minnie I hope your having a lovely time away and relaxing. 

Stacey and hoping how are you both? Your bumps getting bigger. 

I had to have a scan yesterday as I wasn't feeling the baby move for 2 days. Baby was fine. The doctor checked my placenta and the blood flow to the baby is fine. It showed that my placenta is in the front so when the baby kicks she kicks the placenta I should feel move kicks regularly as she gets stronger . Its so worrying though. My widwife and doctor was lovely and they told me to come in and they can check the baby's HB when ever I am worried. I am very impressed with my hospital though and how serious they took the matter. x


----------



## carrie lou

Char, it's great to hear they took such good care of you. I also had an anterior placenta but towards the end of pregnancy I swear he never stopped moving - sometimes it was so uncomfortable it took my breath away! He had his little feet firmly wedged in my ribs! So although it may be hard to feel now, as baby gets bigger I'm sure you will become more aware of what she's up to and be reassured that she's fine.


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi char I'm doing ok thanks tho the tiredness is the worse I've ever had only walked round the shop come home ate and feels like I've done a hour in the gym I wonder if I'm a bit anaemic !! 
My scan Is on the 6th   I see a healthy heart beat x


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Sorry I can't bring myself to do personals, really hope all the bumps are doing well, carrie congrats on been pupo, wannabe mum, fantastic news on fertilisation, well done Hun xx

Afm I'm completely in the dump emailed lister, I've to get a hcg test done in the morning just to confirm that there is nothing there as i said i wanted to go straight to fet as dr thum is n hols now for few weeks and i didnt want to wait to oct, im testing negatitive anyway, I've bad stomach pains and bleeding is in full flow, I'm not fooled I knew it was over well before today.im absolutely gutted girls i am totally empty inside, dh is been a bit mean he said we wil go for fet, no emotion with him and didn't hug me jus basically said so what about it we have a boy, dh is v ruthless sometimes an expects me to b hard and not to shed a tear once in a while.


----------



## carrie lou

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry. It really isn't fair. Men just don't understand what we go through and yes you have a gorgeous little boy who I'm sure you love to bits... BUT we are allowed to hope for more. Nothing wrong with that at all and you are perfectly entitled to be upset. Take some time to grieve and when you're ready to face the FET, I'm sure you will have a happier result. Take care of yourself


----------



## staceyemma

Char Glad ur scan was ok worries you doesn't it when they go quiet?! 
I bought a doppler and used it for the first time last night it was AMAZING if u need reassurance I recommend the angel sounds doppler from ebay 19.99 with fast postage its fab!
I heard baby moving around punching kicking etc and the heartbeat 
Well worth it and I can relax a bit knowing its there if I need it plus its a nice thing to hear anyway.
You can also record babys heartbeat and your heartbeat to play back them when they are born to soothe them.

mmcm- I'm sorry darling  wish I was there to give u a hug 
I know that feeling of being empty inside, take care of yourself and be kind to you!
You ARE a strong lady and who knwos ur little one is one of those frosties just waiting for u next time 
Stay strong but cry when u need to its heartbreaking I know 

But we are here for you. 
I am here for u if u *ever* need a chat  xxxx

Hi puglover  minnie  carrie  wannabmum  sugar


----------



## sugarsweet

Mmcm so sorry darling thinking of you  
Hello stacyemma & all the other ladies hope your all keeping ? X


----------



## mmcm

Just to update just to get a bigger kick in the teeth, had a beta done and its as i thought. girls time for me to bow out and who knows what the future brings.

good luck ladies and i wish u all the best with my hand on heart xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- hope all is well with you now hon .. X

Mmcm - I'm really sorry hon. I had a failed first cycle and it was very upsetting. I did an Fet the following month together with endo scratch and insisted for a killer cell test which we had to argue for. It was not cheap, almost £500 but its £500 that we never regretted spending as I found out high killer cells which wasn't allowing implantation. My one only embryo and ivig got me pregnant the next month. So please don't give up. Hugs x

Stacey- that is great you have a Doppler! The last few weeks has been difficult without a scan and there is no doubt I can't stop thinking if everything is ok

Carrie- So pleased for you!!! Pupo now 

Puglover- hope you're well too 

Hi to everyone I missed 

Afm, one more day for holiday to end and back to reality soon.


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- so pleased for you hon!! All the best with your 5 day transfer


----------



## mmcm

Minnie-i will ask them about the endo scratch and natural killer bloods . i really would try anything. i am hoping to go striaght for FET if im allowed. how much was the scratch? im so so gutted and devastated. im in work and i cant even get upset


----------



## Minnie2

Hi mmcm- endo scratch was a £100 but I did it as I wanted it to work but I think the issue was the killer cells. Do your research and ask for what you want and try not to let them decide for you. I had the same doc as you.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I hope the break is doing you good and you are relaxing lots. Not to long till your gender scan xx I can't wait to find out what you are having. x

Mmcm I am really sorry to hear that your IVF didn't work. I am thinking of you and sending you hugs  . 

Sugar not long till your scan. I wonder if its twins? exciting x
Stacey yes a Doppler is good. I love mine. Although I will stop using it once I feel my baby a lot more. The Doppler you have sounds brilliant x

Puglover when is your scan? 

Carrie hope your feeling OK xx


----------



## Minnie2

Char- I'm excited and hope everything is ok inside. Hope you're feeling better now?x

Mmcm- I know it's not easy . Fet is less harsh on your body... Tcrre and don't give up x


----------



## mmcm

sorry minnie im asking u all the questions when did u have to have the scratch done? and how long did it take for the NK tests to come back?

Thanks girls for all your comments and support


----------



## Minnie2

Mmcm- no problem hon. The killer cell test takes abt 2 weeks. I had my consultation a few days after the fail and just got on with the fet the following month. On the day of consultation, I got the blood test done as I didn't want to go up and down to lister. The endo scratch is done on day 21 of the cycle. The Fet is definitely less harsh on your body. Take it easy and try to be positive xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*mmcm* - huge massive hugs. I'm so sorry. I hope you get to do your FET ASAP. I don't know anything about NK cells, and Minnie is giving you great advice. However, is that likely to be an issue for you considering you had a baby so recently? Clearly it's possible for you to get pregnant and carry to term without intralipids or whatever. I realise you want to do everything you can to improve your chances, so I guess the best thing to do is see what the doctors recommend. I am keeping everything crossed that the next cycle is the one for you. 

*char* - hello  My scan is next week, but as before I'm reluctant to be any more specific than that. I will update you all once I know everything is OK. x

*carrie* - how are you holding up? x

Hi *Minnie* and everyone else.


----------



## mmcm

Girls hanks for all the support ladies

Minnie thank u so so so much for all the advice, I have my review in morning at 11, so il see what they say? I'm down but not defeated


----------



## carrie lou

Hang in there MMcm. Hopefully you'll feel better when you have a plan  


Puglover, good luck for your scan  


Minnie, hope you've enjoyed your holiday  


AFM, hanging in there - had a few crampy feelings yesterday but they've mostly gone today. Don't know what that means   I'm sort of veering from thinking really positive and being sure I'm pregnant, to trying to bring myself back down to earth in case I'm in for a disappointment   I just keep willing my little bean to hold on tight, I want it sooo much already


----------



## Tasha1979

mmcm, massive, massive hugs     Good luck tomorrow, I was allowed to do my FET straight away when I had my chemical pregnancy  

Carrie the cramps are a good sign, im 8 weeks tomorrow and my cramping only finished last week! When I spoke to the nurse she said its probably the cyclogest. Does worry you somewhat though! When is OTD??

Ooooh good luck with the scan puglover, exciting but nerve wracking times!!

Hey Minnie, how you feeling?

Staceyemmma, the Doppler sounds good, may have to invest in one of them soon-ish!! But knowing me i'd pick up my own pulse or the placenta and still get all teary hahaha.

Char glad everything is ok!!  

Wannab, good luck with the transfer!!    

Helloooooooo to everyone else!!

AFM, still don't feel pregnant, im kind of disappointed and worried lol. Its so different to my other pregnancies!! Im tempted to have another scan at 10 weeks at my local private hospital. They're the only ones round here that do them and at £90 I cant moan for piece of mind.


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies 

So sorry long time no speak!!! 

How is everyone? Been back through some posts but not all pease update me?mxxxxxx


----------



## Char111

Kazzab how are you? How many weeks are you? 
Are you feeling your twins now? You had your 20 week scan ? 
I was wondering how you was x


----------



## Char111

mmcm good luck for tomorrow hun xx thinking of you x

Tasha I got scans at 6 weeks 8 weeks and 10 weeks it just stops you worrying. maybe because your carrying a girl its different to your last pregnancy's

Carrie I had cramping so sounds all positive xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hiya 

They are both fine thanks ! I'm 24 week! You? 

I feel them more now but still not loads ! How's everyone doing!!


----------



## bubba-fairy

*mmcm* I'm so sorry hun  I was absolutely devastated on my last failed IVF cycle. I'm sorry that your OH is being so mean, they just don't understand 
Good luck for today, I hope you can start FET straight away. x x x


----------



## sugarsweet

Well ladies its twins for me with two healthy heart beats I'm over the moon x


----------



## staceyemma

OMG sugar   woohoo!!!

Twinnies!!!!     



xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you Stacey I can now relax phew 
Hope you are well x


----------



## staceyemma

All good thanks Sugar!
Fab fab news for you   xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Kazzab I am 23 weeks on Monday. I have been feeling the baby but not a lot so had a scan on the nhs Tuesday and baby was fine, they checked placenta and the blood flow to the baby was fine. I have a front facing placenta so the baby is kicking that. Hopefully the light kicks I feeling will get stronger. Glad you are doing well and the twins are doing well xx

Sugar wow that is amazing news congrats xx


----------



## Kazzab25

I have two anterior placentas too which is why I don't feel much bit from 23 weeks I started feeling much more!


----------



## Char111

Kazzab I am feeling light bubbles so very light kicks. My DH felt a kick a few weeks ago. Hoping next week will start to get some big kicks.
When is your next scan?

Are you going to get a 4d scan done? I have decide that I am going to get one at 26 weeks or 27 weeks x

Sugar are you going to get any more scans before the 12 weeks? x


----------



## Kazzab25

My oh only felt his first kick a few days ago! 

I'm thinking of getting one done around 28 weeks but I've spent so much in scans I'm not sure I should!!!


----------



## Char111

I know so have spent a lot on scans. Your bump kazzab is lovely. xx Mine is growing also x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char no I will just have the 12 week scan I might have a 3d scan done at 16 weeks as I really would like to no what I'm having my mate had a 12 week 3D scan and they told her the sex x


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar- congrats!! Wow twinnies 😀

Kazzab- long time. Your bump looks good. Good to know all is well wiry you x

Char- hope all is well with you too! 3d sounds good but don't they have 4d these days?

Mmcm- hope you're feeling better today

Stacey- hope all is well too!!

Tasha- how are you? When is your next scan?

Wannabmum- hope you're relaxing before otd 

Afm, had my midwife appt today but with the doc instead as she's on holiday. The doc seems to think I'm rather big and and not like 16weeks. Heard the heartbeat with a Doppler so that is a nice relieve.


----------



## carrie lou

Congrats sugar


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie When is your gender scan? yes you can get 4ds scans. I think it is 4d not 3d. Prob wrote it wrong.
Your baby maybe measuring big but they have to stick with our ivf dates. On my 21 week scan my baby measured above average on all her measurements so I guess if I was pregnant naturally I would be ahead of my dates. I hope you had a lovely time away also xx Its nice listening to the baby's HB on the Doppler x


----------



## sugarsweet

Minnie and carrie thank you hope your both well   x


----------



## Puglover1980

Congrats *sugar*! For some reason I thought your scan was next week. Great that you got to see two heartbeats.

Has anyone else been invited to the Lister 25th anniversary summer party in September? We're definitely going to go


----------



## Wanna b mum

Sugarsweet wow twins congratulations  

Minnie I not pupo yet. transfer is Sunday. How you bet it was lovely hearing heartbeat,so glad all going well for you   x

Mmcm I so sorry to hear your news, I hope u can start fet straight away and wish you lots luck  

Char,kazzab,puglover,bubba , hope you all well x 

AFM they phoned this morning to say can do 5 day transfer so Sunday is the day, I hope they make it   she said I had 3x grade 1,s a grade 2 and a grade 3, 2 not doing so well is this good she said grade 1 is highest. I am a bit confused as when you have all posted about transfer grading has numbers and letters can someone help? X


----------



## carrie lou

Wannab, I think the system with numbers and letters only applies when the embryo reaches blastocyst stage which happens around day 5. The number refers to the stage it has reached and the letters to the quality of the two groups of cells. For example mine was a 5bb when it was put back. If they have decided to keep yours in the lab until Sunday they must think they have a good chance of reaching blastocyst stage by then. Don't worry about  the ones that are lagging behind, it is normal for some of them to grow slower apparently. I'm sure it will be fine and come Sunday you will have one or two perfect blasts on board


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- sorry hon, overshot there! Lol 
Sunday is a good day! Free parking

Puglover- lol not invited !!

Char- yes best to stay with  ivf dates I think. I'm looking on the 8 th night with my gynae so will see if he can see it or not. 4d sounds good. Think I may do at 30+ weeks . Hope to get some bargain or wowchers😃


----------



## sugarsweet

Puglover I brought it forward the waiting was driving me crazy so glad I did now it was lovely as the lady who scanned me has done me with every one of my other children and she said she knew I would be back she still remembered me after 10 years lol xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks carrie   and Minnie I think lol. X 

No not good they told me to be aware that all roads are closed round there on Sunday as have some big cycling Thing on


----------



## Char111

Hi wanna b mum fantastic news on the embryos. To be honest I wasn't told the quality till I went on day 5. But I trusted Lister as they know what they are doing. I am sure you will get some lovely blasts. xx


----------



## Char111

Puglover I haven't had anything off Lister about  Lister 25th anniversary summer party in September but I may go to it xx Good luck for your scan next week xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks char ur right I trust them  

Puglover u must be special .lol. Me no invite either. Did they email u ??


----------



## Kazzab25

I've not heard about the party! Do you have to have a formal invite!


----------



## Puglover1980

I received a formal invitation in the post. You have to RSVP, so yes, I'd guess you do need an invitation. It only came today so I'm sure at least some of you will get one soon. I only ask because it would be lovely to meet some of you in real life!


----------



## Kazzab25

Oh I'd love to go! Hopefully they'll post us one!


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh sugar fab news!!! Congratulations!!!!!

Wannab oh poo yeah the cycling thing is going to cause major disruption!!! Hope the journey there goes smoothly  

I wanna partay!!!!! Boohoo no invite for me neither!!!!


----------



## bettyboop5

Sugarsweet congrats    Looks like the Lister is cooking on gas! 

Hope all u ladies are doing well?

Ive just had some blood tests yesterday.  Was due to see Dr James early next week, but had to cancel so I get all results back before seeing him. Cant wait to start again   

xxx


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Bettyboop- hope results all came back good and u get started ASAP with a positive outcome. Xx

Tasha or Minnie just wanted to ask u about frozen, did they ask u how many u wod like to transfer?this time if I'm lucky I want 2 back because it's frozen and not taking no for an answer. Doctor said today we recommend u only have one out back because of ur age etc I didn't say anything but discussed it with hubby an he said lets take the chance with twp. How does the fet work I can't even remember is it the embrologist that rings u to ask??

Hello bumps, sugar, char, minnie, kazza, Puglover, wannabemum, really lovely to hear of so many glowing bumps.makes things seem possible. 

Sorry of I've missed any1 xx

Afm- had follow up today, this week has been the worst week of my life.dr said we can proceed to fet as soon as we like. I said I'd rather sooner than later.so baseline scan next week an have to take it from there.have had reaLy bad withdrawal bleed but I knew once I started the progesterone wod only be a day or2 and it was.it was v emotional but because I was at work I cudn show it all week. I knew I cudn let my guard dwn at work, I told no1 in work like who needs to really know.in a way bee back to work has its plus side I ad to jus get on with things and accept the result, but this cyle was just not for me.doc said not to get nk blood tests as I have had a baby an doesn't think it's that. I said I'd finish this cycle and if it's negatitive then il take a break an get all tests done before doing a fresh cyce myself and not share.


----------



## Minnie2

Mmcm- I think it's your decision if you want one or two for fet. They will thaw it on your day of transfer. I only had one in storage and that's my little miracle that I'm pregnant with. I had the worst period pain and bleed after the failure but its very normal as you say it's due to the thick lining and all the progesterone.
Not long for your scan and won't be long before your pupo again. X


----------



## carrie lou

Did anyone else have a headache on the 2ww? I have one this morning, it's so bad I could cry. Not sure if this is a positive sign or not, I don't remember having headaches with DS. I'm 5dp5dt.


----------



## sugarsweet

Carrie I had headaches I remember I had it at 5dp 5dt it's the reason I took the test so early but I would not advise to take a test early I was naughty lol 
hope your headache don't cause you to much trouble   x


----------



## mmcm

Carrie that normal its the high levels of progesterone, that's a common side effect, maybe ur also tired Hun, try to relax xx

Thanks Minnie I'm so glad u got ur miracle, can I ask u what was the grade of ur frozen?

Sugar congrats on twinnies, how amazing....


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Mmcm and sugar. I took some paracetamol and went back to bed for an hour, headache much better BUT now I'm getting a lot of cramps which I definitely did have with DS so know it can be a good sign... but I don't want to get my hopes up because I'll be so disappointed if it's a BFN  I don't want to test early either but I really am going stark raving


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you mmcm I really   your little frozen embies bring you your BFP x


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- headaches are normal, you can take paracetamol. I had heartburn in the 2ww so was advised to take gaviscon liquid. It may also be the weather 

Mmcm- I had 2 5aa's. the first attempt failed and had he other for fet.
I was quite lucky as the embrologist said it did not loose any cells even after the thawing
No embies left for me after this baby!!! 😐


----------



## Tasha1979

mmcm I said to James I wanted 2 back and he didn't bat an eyelid. I think because of the chemical or unsuccessful first attempt they are a bit more lenient. I had 2 put back and got 1 healthy bubba growing. So glad I had the 2 put back, twins didn't overly bother me, just scared about prem birth and having 5 children lol. (my sister had prem twins from IVF, who are great healthy, naughty haha 4 year olds now). You just need to weigh up the pro's and cons yourself. 

So glad your able to get straight back into it. Good luck hun


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi all,hope everyone had fab weekend  

I had a hatching 5aa put in yesterday and also another 2 5aa's to freeze so happy with that  now the waiting game x


----------



## staceyemma

Great news wanna b fingers crossed for u!     xxxxxxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Brilliant news *Wanna b mum*. Not long to go now. Got everything crossed for you. x

*carrie* - have you caved yet or have you been good?


----------



## Char111

wanna b mum great news xxx such good quality embryos xx

Puglove I know your scan is this week hope it goes ok. Stacey how you? x


----------



## staceyemma

Good thanks Char 20 weeks today     hope you are ok too?


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey wow 20 weeks I am 24 weeks next week so that's my next mile stone.. Is your scan this week hun? x


----------



## staceyemma

Yes Char tomorrow!  

Felling very emotional today, in a good way  really sometimes I cannot believe I am so lucky   

NEVER did I imagine I would be here  

There will only be a few weeks between our little ones


----------



## Char111

Stacey I have days like that well most days when I can't believe I am pregnant. I honestly never thought it would happen to me after all the previous treatment I have - Clomid and IUI. Its been a long journey but so happy to be where I am now. Every week that goes by is a massive relief for me.  
Good luck for your scan hun  will be looking out tomorrow for your update.

I know be lovely to keep in touch after our babies our born to discuss how things are going x


----------



## staceyemma

Yes Char I will keep in contact so we can share the madness  

Excited about scan  
Be nice one day to meet up with a few ladies on this thread as you all seem so lovely.


----------



## Char111

Yeah would be good that arrange a meet up as we have all been through so much. x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies, hope you're all well

Char/Stacey- Yes indeed it would be nice to keep in touch. Was going to ask did either of you have headaches?..I seem to be getting constant naggy headaches the last few weeks. My blood pressure seems normal. Have also started getting some ligament pains...oh joy....


----------



## Char111

Minnie yes I was about 16 weeks and had terrible head aches. I was in so much pain that I could of cried. My midwife said it was very normal. they should stop in the next few weeks x 

Are you back at work now? x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi char- sadly yes back to work, staring at a screen is not helping. Headache was bad last night and had to take a paracetamol 😔
A few weeks of headaches.. Oh nooo.. Are you feeling much better now? Anymore kicks?


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie Yes felt a lot of movement yesterday but not a lot today. feel like bubbles every now and then today which I know is baby. But I just want more kicks   but my midwife said I would get more kicks at 24-28 weeks as the babies are still small now. My baby has massive legs like her dad lol and when I had my scan last week her legs were right over her head and she was holding her foot. Her legs are measuring above average. But she also lays a lot on her belly as every time I have had a scan she is facedown . I hope with her long legs she will start kicking me lots soon. Your scan is this week isn't it? x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- oh wow..thats really nice you starting to feel her..and that's cute she's holding her feet too..
i have it on Thursday at 8pm with the gynae but not sure if he will be able to see the gender or not..he told me no promises the last time..lol..Have you decided on a 3/4 d scan? i think we will do it as this could be my one and only baby and dont want to regret it later on...


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie yes I think I will get one. I think 27 weeks or 28 weeks is the best time so I am told. x Good luck for the scan Thursday. I am sure they will be able to tell you the sex. if not on your 20 week scan. x


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks Char! Will keep you all updated xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hey ladies, I haven't tested yet but planning to do so tomorrow - will be 8dp5dt  I have some promising symptoms but just can't believe I could actually be that lucky and just hope it's not my body playing tricks on me.... Of course I'll let you know when I have some news


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- good luck!! Excited for you. I tested at 8dp5dt too


----------



## Wanna b mum

Good luck carrie    x


----------



## sugarsweet

Carrie good luck   you get your bfp x


----------



## staceyemma

Thinking of you Carrie


----------



## Tasha1979

Good luck carrie


----------



## Char111

Carrie thinking of you and good luck. 

Stacey I hope the 20 week scan goes well hun xxxx Look forward to your update x

How is everyone else x


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi hope every one is well just a quick one if I'm having twins shouldn't I be getting sickness for the last 3 days I've had nothing I'm 7 weeks today could it still be a bit early the only symptoms I have is mild heart burn and feeling tired ? X


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugar there was a lady on here well she still is called kazzab and she is having twins and she had no sickness what so ever. And her little twins are doing well and she is 24 weeks pregnant. So could just be that your not going to have sickness x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char111 x


----------



## staceyemma

Sugar I know Im not pregnant with twins but I had no sickness either just tiredness.
Sure everything is fine.

Feel a bit down about my scan today.
Theres been a huge family row recently where my DH wont talk to my mum for various reasons
Therefore My mum cannot come to the scan..
I see my mum alone only now.

Just feel sad that my mum has to miss out on special moments of what might be my only child


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey I am so sorry that your mum can't come to the scan. You will get some good pictures that you can show you can show your mum. I hope your scan goes well hun xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL. I got a BFN this morning, was really sad but emailed the lister for advice. Annette replied and said I've tested much too soon, they recommend waiting until 2 weeks after ET and I'm only 8dp5dt today.   I'm surprised because I know some of you have got a BFP this early, thought I might too... Anyway I am going to wait a few days, try to relax and stay away from the pee sticks, and keep my fingers crossed. Will probably test again over the weekend maybe.


----------



## staceyemma

char thank you you're always so kind to me  

Carrie really hope it is too early for you    xxxx


----------



## Char111

Stacey I can imagine u feel stuck in the middle. Try to relax and enjoy your scan xx

Carrie I would test again on the weekend, Try to relax and think positive, I know that's easier said than done. I wish you all the luck for testing again on the weekend xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Oh carrie so sorry Hun my fingers crossed for bfp in few days keep strong. They told me not test till 10 days so its not over yet x 

Stacey that's such a shame but try relax and enjoy ur scan, maybe u could meet ur mum after to show her the pics.hope by time ur next scan due all is resolved x 

Puglover good luck for ur scan this week x


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie* - really sorry about the negative test. Praying it's too soon for you. Lots of luck with the next test.

*sugarsweet* - sickness really can vary so much. When I was pregnant with twins I was absolutely sick as a dog constantly but it was WAY more than double how I had felt with my singleton pregnancy if that makes sense. This time I've had no sickness whatsoever - just the occasional wave of nausea, but that's pretty much stopped completely now. Extreme fatigue has been my one and only symptom with this pregnancy. I'm hoping that starts to ease soon as falling asleep at 7pm is a little bit antisocial! I'm sure all is well with your twins.

*stacey* - sorry to hear about your mum and husband. I hope they can work it out. In the meantime I hope you were able to enjoy your scan and seeing your boy again. x

AFM, I had my 12-week scan today.  Sorry I've been a bit quiet the last few days, but I had managed to get myself completely worked up over the weekend and was convinced they were going to tell me I'd had a missed miscarriage. I just kept playing the moment over and over in my head - them saying "sorry, there's no heartbeat". I didn't sleep at all last night. But the great news is that the scan was wonderful. Baby was very active with a lovely heart rate of 165bpm. Everything looks really good and my Down's results are brilliant (I've been given something like a 1 in 10,000 risk, with the average for someone my age being a 1 in 400 risk). So I am elated.

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover that's great news so glad all is well   now u can get a good nights sleep tonight and hopefully relax a little 12 weeks wow x


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Wanna b mum*. When's OTD? Is it next Tuesday? Only a week to go!


----------



## Minnie2

carrie- sorry hon, but you BFP could be later as there may be not enough HCG in your system yet. Fingers cross for you xx

Stacey- Glad your 20 weeks scan went well. Sorry abt your mom not being able to come.. Family feuds are never fun but Char is right, perhaps your mom can enjoy the prints or dvd if you have one.

Puglover- so happy for you..into your next trimester in a few days!! wohoo...

Sugar- I didnt really have sickness, jsut nausea but sometimes it doesnt come till week 8 or 10...and dont worry not everyone has sickness

wanna b mum- how are you hon?


Char- Hope all is well with you hon x

afm, nothing report just praying for no headaches!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover yeah tues they said 9- 10 days time,I only few days in and the wait is killing me .lol not feeling very positive today either need snap out of it    x


----------



## Char111

HI Puglover great news hun... So happy for you. Was wondering when your scan was so was looking out this week. xx


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover great news   I know what you mean I thought it would be bad news at the 12 weeks scan too  

Hi Minnie, WannaB  

Scan is at 4.50pm hopefully my ovaries and cysts have gone down even more from the OHSS too


----------



## Char111

Stacey its horrible waiting all day for a scan. My 20 weeks scan was at 2pm and that felt long enough xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Lots luck Stacey


----------



## staceyemma

Cheers ladies leaving work soon to go fetch hubby


----------



## Char111

Stacey I hope your scan went well xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry I'm rarely on  

*stacey* I hope that your scan went well today 

*minnie* is your gender scan soon How you feeling?? 

*char* how are you Hun? Have you been on a shopping spree since knowing for sure you have a baby girl 

*puglover* amazing news congrats on being 12 weeks and great Down syndrome results 

*carrie lou* I have everything crossed that you get your bfp 

*wanna b mum[/b. Got everything crossed for you too for your bfp 

sugarsweet I agree so many people have no sickness you're very lucky  like char said- kazza n had no sickness with twins 

hi to anyone I kissed I only read back so far 

afm we booked a gender scan for the 16th  I will be 16+3 I'm dying to know what gender my baby is I cannot wait!!!*


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping, I am doing ok. getting bigger. Not really brought a lot more. Got my car seat sorted now maxi-cosi. 
Not to long till your gender scan how exciting what do you feel you are having? I always thought a boy so was shocked on my scan x
Glad your doing well xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi *char* I have no idea it is really weird!! Other half thinks boy but I think they always do maybe
I'm going to get a maxi cosi car seat too they look so comfortable 
Glad you're getting bigger  I'm feeling quite big at 15 weeks it's crazy!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- hope all is well with you. My scan should be tomorrow evening and if all goes well may see the gender as i'm going to a gynae. You have a week to wait!! not too long but i know it can feel like ages.  I also have a tiny bump now

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi every one hope your all well x
Hoping2eggshare good to see things are going great x
AFM ladies if I ever say about not getting sickness tell me to shut up lol it started last night and still going on had a massive panic attack today seem to be getting them a lot more lately but have managed to stay away from the diazepam all though Docter has said the odd one will not harm the babies .. 
I have managed to keep some water down.. Nose bleeds are still a bit of a downer but I did get these with all my pregnancy's so no this is normal for me so got the depressing me post x


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping I was big for 15 weeks as the weeks go on you will get bigger. Yes the maxi cosi is a good car seat x

Minnie tomorrow is the scan I hope they can tell you the sex be very exciting c

Sugarsweet sorry you have sickness hun. I suppose its a very good sign. I have had 3 nose bleeds this week and was told this quite normal. I also keep getting terrible cramps in my calf's during the night. Which is agony when it happens. Apart from sickness I hope you have been OK x


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char I have just managed to eat to dry crackers and a sip of water as I feel very dizzy and headache I don't no if the paracetamol have stayed down or not x


----------



## Char111

I had sickness from week 6-8 and I just had water and crackers and toast try to small little and often if you can xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you I will do  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Just realised that I can stop the pessaries now. Woohoo.   That said, I've only got a few left so I think I might use them up - maybe one a day instead of two to sort of wean myself off them! It's going to be so weird taking nothing but a pregnancy multivitamin now, after all the meds from the last few months!


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- it's a great feeling isn't it?..i felt weird having to stop the injections as well..but what a relieved with the 3 months of those painful injections and a bruised belly!!It's only aspirin and pregnancy vits now
sugar- you spoke too soon...!!  hope you get to keep some food down.
char- hope you're well today


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* yes my bump is big everyone comments on it  I bet your bump is looking lovely and big now how exciting 

*minnie* can't wait to hear about your scan  this week is dragging I'm so desperate for my scan can't wait to find out 
Glad to hear your bump is coming along 

*sugar sweet* sorry the sickness has got you  I wasn't sick but VERY nauseous and coke helped me get rid of the nausea feeling for a little bit 

*puglover* I too used one a day for a few days then stopped  so nice just to be back to a vitamin


----------



## Char111

Puglover I was worried about stopping the pessarie and came off them slowly recommended by the nurses at Lister but once I was off them I was so glad. Are you going to get a gender scan done at 16 weeks or wait till your 20 week scan xx

Hoping everyone says how big my bump is but I love getting bigger and watching my stomach grow x

Minnie I'm OK thanks. just looking forward to the weekend as DH has been working so much this week. I look forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie good luck for scan tomo look forward to ur update  

Sugarsweet spoke to soon with the morning sickness,hope u ok  

Hoping hope u keeping well, one week not to long to wait  

Char nice to hear ur bump coming along x

Puglover love ur pic so glad all is well  

Carrie hope u ok and get ur bfp on ur next test,am thinking of u  

AFM I going mad waiting its so gonna drag


----------



## sugarsweet

Ooh I will try the coke 
Wanna b mum yep I sure did all day it's been going on good thing I'm eating and keeping some food down seems to have settled a little bit now I think having a headache didn't help, x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Stacey how did ur scan go yesterday?? Hope all ok  

Sugarsweet glad its settled a little x


----------



## Puglover1980

*char* - no I won't bother with a scan at 16 weeks. I'd rather put the money towards something nice for the baby/saving for maternity leave. After all, it's only 4 weeks to wait. If they aren't able to see the bits at my 20-week scan (if the baby is in the wrong position or whatever), then I will probably have a specific gender scan then. By that point I'd be able to have the 'quick gender' scan at My Ultra Baby, which is much cheaper!

*sugarsweet* - glad to hear you're feeling a little better.

*Minnie* - I bet it was amazing to be able to stop the injections. Yay for your scan tonight. I'll keep an eye out for your news.

*Wanna b mum* - hope you're holding up OK!

*carrie* - I hope everything is OK with you. We've not heard from you for a few days.


----------



## Char111

puglover I love your scan picture your little baby so very cute already x


----------



## Puglover1980

Awww thanks *Char*. I wish I hadn't been such a stressed mess because I would have enjoyed it much more! But it was wonderful to see the baby waving and bouncing all over the place.


----------



## Char111

puglover I still get worried about scans now its understandable but at least you can enjoy your 20 week scan x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies - quick one, no scan for me had to reschedule as hubby is unwell!! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

aww *puglover* adore the scan pic. I can't believe how quickly it's gone. x


----------



## Puglover1980

Awww *Minnie*, shame.  Hope he feels better soon.

*bubba-fairy* - I know!! It didn't feel quick at the time but now I can't believe it. Any news with you? Any closer to starting?

It's Friday ladies!


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- Thanks! I've booked for sunday at babybond, only the quick gender scan at £39. I dont want to spend too much now as am considering doing a 4d later on or perhaps spend on baby things  Now that you have passed the safe period, will you be buying some things for little one yet?


Bubba, char,stacey, sugar, hoping- Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie sorry your hubby is unwell I hope he gets better soon. Not to long to wait till your scan. Have your brought anything for the baby yet Minnie or waiting till after your gender scan. x

Bubba how are you? How are things coming along regarding the treatment? x

I was in the bath this morning and baby was kicking away my stomach my moving so much, She kicked more when I splashed the water. Its amazing when they start moving. Puglover when did you start to feel your Daughter? They say with a second child you will feeling movement sooner as you know what you are feeling x

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- that's great.. I think they do like water like? maybe the sound or something..Have you bought most things? What pram did you get in the end?
I bought a couple of clothes but they look boyish rather than unisex, so i stopped buying until we know the sex.


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, I don't think it's going to be good news from me I'm afraid, I've started bleeding and test is still negative at 11dp5dt. Sorry to bring the thread down. I'm just feeling so very sad and can't understand why it didn't work. I guess we will go back for our two frosties as soon as we can and hope for better luck.


Really pleased for all you pregnant ladies and hope I can join you one day soon.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Carrie so sorry to hear that Hun have been thinking about u    

Minnie hope ur partner feels better soon, not long till Sunday how exciting  

Puglover hope u well, I glad it's Friday to  

Char how amazing feeling ur baby move lots must be a fab feeling x 

Bubba how's things u any closer yet? 

AFM still going mad waiting, not really felt any different got bit tearful yesterday and not sleeping well wondering if this worked or not. Time going so slow and not sleeping is not helping time pass .lol.


----------



## dingle123

*Carrie* - very sorry to see your update  xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - yes, I've ordered a bunch of cute newborn nappies (we use washables) and I ordered a couple of sleepsuits today. We don't really need much - not even clothes, because most of my daughter's newborn stuff was either unisex or boys' stuff cos we hate girly stuff! - but I thought the baby should at least have a few new babygrows! And I was so excited I wanted to get a few bits.

*Char* - I think I felt my daughter at around 17 weeks. She had hiccups a lot and it felt so weird! She did kick but she was more prone to pushing, so I'd often notice a hand or foot pushing out! I was sure I'd felt movements this time from about 9 weeks but the midwife said it was impossible. I've subsequently spoken to lots of mums (in real life and online) who have said that with their subsequent pregnancies they have felt movement earlier, and some have said as early as 9 weeks. As this is technically my third pregnancy (and fourth baby) I now believe it's certainly possible. I've noticed it consistently for the last 3 weeks and it's definitely not wind! The other day I felt a very prominent thud which must have been a kick! My daughter always used to move a lot in the bath too!

*carrie* - so so sorry it didn't work this time. Loads of women have success with FET and hopefully you will be one of them.

*wanna b mum* - you've just got to get through the weekend and then you're almost there. Be positive! x


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Hope you are all doing well,

Puglover-congrats on ur 12 w scan Hun tats great u are doing so well.

Minnie- sorry to hear ur hubbyis unwell. Not long to your scan now. 

Char hope ur feeling well Hun 

Hopingtoeggshare, hope ur keeping sweetie?

Sugar- hope the nose bleeds ease off and the sickness, and im sure it won't b long until ur scan u see ur wee Babies again

Wannabemum hope tight petal, ur doing fantastic, now long now, when is ur test date?

Carrie - what can i Say it's so disheartenening an if anyone says sure u have a child, and I'm so grateful to the end of this earth for him but it's natural instinct to want to try for another.I'm so sorry fr u and I knw exactly how u feel ths time last week I was so so upset,the day before my test date the lister told me to get a beta blood test which I did and it didn't detect any pregnancy forming so they told me to come off all meds. 2 days later i had full flow, I had brown staining few days before so I knew my period was on route. I bled right up until yesterday have to warn u do expect a bad withdrawal bleed.im going straight to fet, I'm only on estrogen to rebuild the lining I'm hoping and praying that fet is successful.

hope you all have lovely things planned for the wend. This trend is busy at the moment. 

Afm- on day 5 of building estrogen for fet, so a scan in 5 days. Nothing much to report. Had such a heavy withdrawal bleed to b honest but it's completely stopped today.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi mmcm that's great u starting fet straight away I really wish u the best of luck, this hole process is so hard my test day is tue must say its dragging x


----------



## carrie lou

Thank you all lovely ladies. Especially Mmcm, I really feel for you now I know just how horrible it feels.   The nurses have told me to keep on with the cyclogest over the weekend, re-test on Monday then get it confirmed with a blood test. But I know deep down there can't be much hope, surely I would have got a positive by now but there wasn't even a faint line. 


I'm hoping to get on with a FET as soon as possible. Mmcm, how many are you planning to have put back? We only have two frosties and I am tempted to have them both transferred. 


Wannab, good luck for testing


----------



## mmcm

Wannabe mum it's so difficult the 2 ww and I know it's all u think about but to be honest the more u relax the better.I realLy hope tues brings a new beginning to your life.

Carrie I had a good idea when all the girls were getting bfp early  and I remember my last Ivf, 7dp5tp I had flashing digital (i didnt test before)and all the cheap strips came up pregnant straight away so I knew in my own heart, I do hope Monday u get different result but I was so glad when I had the blood test as I was thinking is this brown staining, implantation but the cyclogest is jus disguising ur period. 

Carrie I had my review app an they said we only recommend one and i didnt say anything but this time I'm demanding 2 if they thaw ok.I had a nightmare last year with fet, 4 blasts I had on ice 3 of them didn't survive the thaw so I had 1 transferred and was neg result so I don't know what to expect, but there does be girls that get pregnant with fet, I know Minnie had fet, she was so helpful when I asked questions Bout frozen.lister generally have a 90% thaw success. I was unlucky. Was is the grades of ur frozen?? I don't knw how u ask for 2 but il b finding out. I remember the embrologist rang me last yr an they said they keep thawing until one is surviving/thawing/developing as such.

In my review last Fridayi Asked shoud I get nk tests etc and they said no because I had a baby, they didn't thnk I needed to get them tested, but if fet doesn't work, before I do another fresh I will get all immune testing done.


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thank u carrie and mmcm I really hope all works out for ur fet cycles sending u both lots hugs   

AFM I been very naughty and tested this morning 6dp5dt I used a early response test and there is def 2 lines   this is right. The line was but half the strength of test line so hope it gets stronger but this making me feel a bit more positive  x


----------



## carrie lou

Hi Mmcm, I have two 5bb's in the freezer. The same grade as the one I had put back except this one had actually fully hatched by the time it was transferred so was upgraded to a 6. This is why I'm so surprised it didn't work, I mean what could have gone wrong? It was a perfect embryo. Was it something I did wrong? Was it because of all the stress I was under? All these questions that go round in your head... Anyway I hope you have more success with your FET this time, it does sound like you were really unlucky with the last attempt


----------



## mmcm

Wannabe mum. That is fantastic news.... Whhhooooo hhhhhoooo...xx

Carrie I asked myself that as well, was it because I went on too normal and was lifting baby all the time and I dont know about u but I do absolutely everything with ds and in the house, work full time and do work on the side.... I do wonder was it jus because I was doing too much... Really annoys and upset u, they tell u u have a beautiful hatching blast or in ur case was fully hatched and why wodnt it work but I have came to terms it jus wasn't my time and I've accepted that, it comes to those who wait.... 5bb i the freezer is brilliant ..Big hugs. Be kind to yourself, honestly it's not a blame game. Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi ladies

Minnie good luck for your scan tomorrow look forward to hearing the news.

Carrie I am so sorry hun that your IVF didn't work. I wish you all the luck in the world for your FET. xxx

mmcm I am glad that you are doing your FET again O wish you all the luck in the world and I really hope your get your BFP xx

Wanna b mum I now how your feel on the 2 week wait it felt forever for me. Good luck for your test day xx

Puglover that's great you have felt the baby so early. It took me ages to feel this baby. xx

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Carrie sorry to read your news


AFM - DUE TODAY but still no baby! Def going to be late lol x


----------



## sugarsweet

carrie so sorry  
Puglover love the scan pic I still got 4 weeks for 12 week scan seems to be taking forever x
Mmcm glad things are moving for you  
Amy hope baby shows soon but you can not wait x
buba fairy how are you getting on ? X
Wanna b mum woop woop congrats x
Hi char and minne hope your both doing well x
any one I've missed hope all is well x
AFM so far from wakeing up I feel normal and did so last night.. My sickness comes and go's and strikes when ever the worst is when it comes at night time or silly 0 clock .. 
feel good so far so gonna enjoy go shopping while I have some energy x


----------



## Char111

Hi Amy I was wondering how you was and when your baby was due. Hopefully him or she will come soon.  How have you been towards the end of the pregnancy? x

Sugar glad your sickness isn't so bad. x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - hoooooray, I'm so happy fo you, especially after the disappointing first cycle you had that got cancelled. You must be over the moon.


----------



## Char111

wanna b mum just saw your post from earlier great news so happy for you xx


----------



## bubba-fairy

hello ladies,

sorry I haven't posted much, still haven't got anything to report on the progress of my treatment. waiting on my missing medical records from the medical authority. My GP told me to call back on Monday to check if they have arrived yet. Having a fun filled summer hol's with DS though, so in good spirits.

*carrie* sorry to hear your news, I know exactly how you feel and it took me nearly a year to recover mentally after my BFN as I had no frosties to try again. Good luck with your FET. 

*mmcm* so glad to hear you are on your way to having your FET...best of luck hun. 

*Wanna b* woo hooo! so happy for you. H&H 9 months hun. 

*Amy* Good Luck, Hope he/she comes soon.

*sugar* Glad to hear your sickness isn't that bad. Hope it stays that way 

*Minnie* Good Luck for your scan.

*Puglover*, *Char* & *Stacey* Hope you're having a fab weekend. I've just come back from playing cricket in the park with DS, DH and the dog (whom was fielding).


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks ladies I trying to stay grounded as did test early but I'm sure trigger be out of system by now?? And it was quite a good line for so early shall test again tomo and prob every day till tue before I feel to confident. If I go to my doc they should do a beta test for me u think?? X


----------



## Wanna b mum

It's so strange never had a positive test before   it's real x


----------



## mmcm

Wannabe mum- is the best feeling in the world seeing 2 lines enjoy every minute. Relax and everything is out of your control Hun so hip hip horay, trigger is defo out of your system, the clinic told me literally after3/4 days after trigger its out of your system,....regards the beta yes ur gp can do it but u need it repeated 2 days later to make sure it is doubling Hun. Can you get it done at an epu near you? I'm sure u cant sleep with excitment. 

Bubba fairy- hello sweetie, time flies when ur having fun with ds and dh, takes ur mind off things, buts it's so annoying waiting and waitin on infor or results to come through. Sometimes u have to shout a little louder to be heard I think, but hopefully u will get going soon. 

Amy- hope ur bundle of joy my arrives soon xx

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Well tested again this morning and it BFP I'm in shock     the line was darker than yesterday x


----------



## Minnie2

Wanna b mum- congrats!!!! So happy for you!!!

Sorry will write personals later. Just a quick one to say its a BOY
100% no mistake, he kept flashing his willy non stop 😀 just happy to be blessed with either or.


----------



## Char111

Hi wanna b mum amazing news.. 
So happy for you. 

Minnie great news Hun on having a little boy. That is so sweet. 
Now you can buy some nice clothes for him. 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Minnie that's great news a boy how exciting   now u can go shopping x


----------



## bubba-fairy

*mmcm* I'll get there in the end. I can't actually contact the health authority myself so I'm relying on the secretary at my GP. She seems pretty on point so I'm hoping it will all be sorted soon.   

*Minnie* Congrats  looks like you have a little flasher on your hands.


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie great news team blue! Laughing at him flashing his bits hey, lol! Well done Huns


Wanna b mum Fantastic news! I've been following ur story as like u, I had a bad cycle initially. God to see all went well second time round! Has it sink in yet?      


Charr love ur pic! I bet u are showing evn more now   


Mmcm so much luck with ur fet. Upwards and onwards hey x


Carrie so sorry Huns! Are u going back anytime soon? X


Amz x waiting for ur new arrival, good luck love x


Hello pullover,Stacey,sugar and all the lovely girls here


AFM counting days to see Dr James on Wednesday ! Got more results to show him, so we should tweek my protocol etc. Thinking of doing ivig? Does anyone remember how much it cost?


----------



## Tasha1979

Wannab woweeeeeee fab news!!!!!!  

Minnie welcome to team blue haha!!!

Carrie, so sorry Hun, but remember, FETS rock!!!    

Mmcm good luck with the FET, when is transfer day??

Hello to everyone else, sorry I can't remember who's posted what!!!

Well been having a hectic summer holiday with zillions of nieces, nephews, my own kids birthdays. It's been a madhouse here!!! Roll on school hahaha. 

Still feel normal!! Keep having nasty dreams about miscarriages and its putting the right frighteners on me, didn't help when I woke up and was rather wet down below (sorry tmi) but my pessary had leaked everywhere lol  

Got midwives tomorrow and I can't wait!!!! Did any of you girls get to hear the heartbeat on your booking in visit?? I can't believe how different things are since I had my last bubba!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Bubba fairy- thank you hon.Hope things start soon for you 😃

Mmcm- good luck with your scan? Is it this week?

Puglover- that's good you have stuff already bought! Now I can get a move on too!

Tasha- is it your 6 weeks scan? I did with lister. Seen the Flickr but no sound. All the best. I had funny dreams but its just nerves getting to you. Don't worry x

Betty- lister brought the prices down. It's 1302 each time. I can wait to hear your exciting news soon.
Keep us updated

Char- thanks hon. How are you? My baby is measuring 16.7cm at 17weeks, I have an app that says it should be 13cm. So not sure ... Lol 

Stacey- how are you hon?

Carrie- how are you?

Anyone I missed, hope all is well xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies 

*Minnie* CONGRATULATIONS on having a little boy so excited for you! I bet your oh is happy 

*tasha* I too have midwife tomorrow  she didn't listen on my booking in appt as she said she didn't want to worry me incase he couldn't find it as baby was real small at that point, but I should hear it tomorrow she said so fx'd!!! Looking forward to your update 

*betty* good luck for weds 

*wanna b mum*  CONGRATULATIONS so happy for you 

*mmcm* I am well thank you  wishing you all the best with your FET 

*char & puglover* Hope that you're both well?? 

*hi to everyone else *


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Minnie nahhh it's my booking in with the midwife. I'm 9 weeks and 2 days today   time is flying by!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - unfortunately not, no. It's a bit early to pick up a heartbeat on a Doppler. I must get mine out of the loft and see if I can find the heartbeat now I'm 13 weeks. Good luck at the appointment.

*Minnie* - congrats. Glad they were able to clearly see the bits!


----------



## Char111

HI Minnie I'm good thanks. 24 weeks today so happy to reach this point in pregnancy. 
My baby is also measuring over and her legs are long but the doctors still tell me I have stick with ivf dates. Have your 20 week scan date through yet?

Puglover hope your feeling good. You should be able to find the HB at 13 weeks. It took me a while to find my baby's HB though at 13 weeks.

Tasha good luck for the midwife appointment today. They didn't listen with the Doppler at my booking in appointment as they said the baby as to small 

Hoping how are you hun? How many weeks are you now? I hope you have been feeling less tired now.

Betty lovely to hear from you. Good luck with the appointment this week seeing James.x

bubba-fairy I hope they sort your GP notes out soon so you can get started. x

mmcm and carrie hope you ladies are doing well xx

Stacey how are you? xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I'm feeling real good thanks  I'm 16 weeks tomorrow- got my gender scan Friday  how are you feeling? Wow 24 weeks! I'm glad baby is doing well


----------



## bubba-fairy

Just phoned the GP..still no sign of my records   told to phone again tomorrow and If they haven't arrived they will call the health authority to hurry them along.


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping 16 weeks wow its going quick. Even though it feel ages.
How exciting about the gender scan. Let us know as soon as you know. Will look out for your update tomorrow.

Bubba I am so sorry your records are taking ages. Keep calling and keep on at them till they get them in, its the only way xx I hope they come in this week x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- wow 24 weeks. 6 months already ..Time is flying.. When is due date?

Hoping- very excited for you...what do you think it may be?

bubba- really hope they find your records..

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie due date 02/12/13 feels ages away to me. I have booked my 4d scan for 27 weeks so 3 weeks to wait till my next my next scan then I get a growth scan on the NHS at 28 weeks. I love seeing the baby on the scans. 
When is your due date? x

Puglover when you had your daughter did you buy more new born clothes or 0-3months? I have brought a bit of both but I gone a bit over board on new born and new I am thinking what if I have a baby baby. x Just unsure what to get more of and pack in my hospital bag, I know its a while off x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- That's nice, you will have a baby for Christmas.. Mine is a little longer ..iVF date is 19 January but i keep feeling this baby will come earlier than expected. We will have winter babies,  wrap them warm.
Not long for 4d, the lady told me the best time is 28 weeks. Will you do it baby bond? Its around £138 with the cd.  I too love seeing the baby, it's so amazing, but our baby didnt want to look at us, he had one arm under his head chilling and sigh had his legs wide wide open for us..hahaha...


----------



## Char111

I think if your baby is measuring over then he will come early. Oh I may get my 4d scan done at 28 weeks then I haven't booked it yet. x Aww that's cute how your baby was laying. Pretty handy he was laying with his legs open so u could see the sex. I have a feeling my baby will be late. Would love her to come on time or a few days before. My sister is pregnant and is the same week as me. I think her baby will come before mine as her last 2 children came early. x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Bettyboop5  thank you I over the moon never thought this day would come   just hope all stays well. I wish u lots of luck hope u get your BFP soon   

Tasha good luck with midwife apt x 

Char sounds like you done lots of shopping .lol. Think I would be same with sizes as you just don't know very exciting tho,just think you have your baby in your arms for Christmas that will be best present ever  

Hoping glad you doing well gender fri can't wait for ur update  

Puglover hope u well? 

Bubba fairy hope its all sorted for u soon how frustrating  

Hi anyone I missed hope u well x 

AFM popped in docs today to make apt and they just had cancelation so see me then and I got say very disappointed they are refusing to do any beta tests for me   they saying they are a waste of time this early and if I done 3 urine tests and they all Positive then I pregnant. All they did was weigh me take blood pressure and send me on my way with number to leave a message for midwife. Only good thing is they will prescribe me my cyclogest. I rang lister they said do prefer beta tests to be done and was shocked at my doc saying they not worth it. But lister said not to worry to much as I not spotting or bleeding but if I do then will need have them done. Did any you ladies have this with ur doctors?? Any of u not have beta done ??


----------



## Char111

Hi wanna b mum I paid for 2 bata test done at Lister. I didn't ask my GP. Lister did the test in the morning and I got my results the same day. 
It is expensive but I wanted it done quickly. Maybe call your GP and again and say you have spoken to your fertility doctor and he would like you to get one done. I hope you manage to get one done if you can't I did pregnancy tests right up to my scan xxx

Hope you have been feeling OK though xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks char it's more fact lister so far away I been testing every day .lol they did say not worry if not spotting or bleeding but would really liked to of had them done for peace of mind so bit disappointing. Hope it's not to long till I hear from midwife as I got the anti m antibodies as well to worry about my doc just seemed brush me off with it all


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, 


Wannab, I never had beta tests when pg with DS, even when I was bleeding!!! My clinic just said there wasn't much point. In hindsight I should have gone to EPU or something for reassurance. But if you are not bleeding and had 3 positive tests then I don't think you should worry, just try to relax   


Char, when I had DS I bought only a few things in newborn size and it's just as well because he grew out of them within a month. He was average size at 7lb 7oz. I was glad to have them though because 0-3 months were really swimming on him in the early days, but I certainly wouldn't get loads in this size, just perhaps 5-6 outfits. Also people gave us loads of clothes as presents. It might be best just to get a few outfits in each size and then wait and see.


Well ladies I've been offered an appointment on Wed at the Lister to discuss having my frosties put back, I'm feeling a lot more positive now I have a plan of action. Does anyone who's had FET know how soon after a failed IVf you are allowed to go back for frosties, I really just want to get on with it ASAP


----------



## Char111

Thank you that carrie. Did u breast feed DS? I am going to breast feed just hope the baby takes to it. 

I am not sure about FET sorry hun but I ma sure some of the ladies on here can help. Its good that you have a appointment this week and can get a outline of when the transfer will be. x I am sure you can go asap xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi carrie, I was allowed to do a natural FET the cycle after my chemical, so you should be the same!!! Ooooh good luck!!

Wannabe, I never had any betas done neither, just did a digital each week to check progress 

Char I bought loads of newborn stuff, they are just too cute to resist!! I just told everyone else to buy the next sizes haha. Even then they drowned my boys as the were only 5lb something's so had to rush out and buy tiny baby clothes   eeeeekk can't wait until I'm over the 12 week mark to get going!!!

Bubba that's crap news, hope they get sorted ASAP!!!

Hoping, hope midwives went well today??

Hello to those I have missed!!

Well midwives went well. I have been put in high risk category due to 2 previous sections, early breaking waters, thyroid and group B strep. Can't overly moan as I get to see the midwife and consultant a lot more than I normally would. I can't believe how many midwife visits you dont get now, it's shocking!!!

Had a massive bust up with the hubby today as I think my mood swings are kicking in and he gave up smoking today. Nearly gave him 2 black eyes, calmed down a bit once midwife told him off for not being very compassionate hahahaha.


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Tasha   I hope I can do the same.   


Char, yes I did BF DS, in fact I only stopped completely just before starting the meds for IVF   I was also worried if I would manage it but thankfully my little boob monster latched on perfectly an hour after birth and didn't let go for about 8 weeks   I'm really pleased I did, it was a truly wonderful experience though the first few weeks can be tough. Definitely give it a go though, you have nothing to lose and it may work out well. If it doesn't, at least you know you've given it your best shot, and there's nothing wrong with formula


----------



## Minnie2

Char- that's nice you and sis are due the same week!! You have company 

Carrie- you can do an fet the following month from the failed cycle if there are no test results and waiting around needed

Wannabmum- I got one beta at 4 weeks 3 days. I think some GPS want to cut cost down. Fingers cross all will be well for you x

Tasha- hope the mood swings ease! Am sure it will. Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - we bought mostly 0-3 months as I was told to expect a big baby (they estimated around 10lb). She turned out to be 7lb 14 and seemed tiny. They really can't estimate with any accuracy, even with a growth scan. We had to buy a few newborn bits because she was smaller than expected, but I would recommend buying just a few newborn sleepsuits/babygrows because unless your baby comes early she will grow out of them pretty quickly. Why are you talking about having a boy when you know you are having a girl?!!

*Wanna b mum* - I didn't have any betas. I think they are pointless. Overanalysing the pregnancy doesn't change the outcome and I have seen so many stories on here about inconclusive beta results causing such unnecessary worry. You are pregnant and will have your early scan soon. You don't need any betas. Save your money and put it towards something lovely for the baby.

Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is good. Tomorrow marks the start of the second trimester for me. And I've got one pessary left, which I will use tomorrow. Woohoo


----------



## Char111

Thnak you puglover, Tasha, and carrie about the clothes. Puglover was I talking about having boy ? I am sure I was talking about minnies little baby boy but baby brain must be kicking in x 2nd trimester congrats xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Haha I've just read it back *Char*, and you said "I am thinking what if I have a baby baby." I read it as "boy baby" and what you actually meant was "big baby". So I think we're both suffering a bit from baby brain!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Thanks ladies I feel so much better about not having beta now as seems a lot of u never,puglover u are right wont change the outcome I shall count down my days till scan and try relax x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Has anyone heard how staceyemma is doing? Hope she is well after her 20 week scan. Xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi sarah I emailed Stacey and she emailed me back saying it went well. I hope she is OK though. How are you? Have you ahd yoru 20 weeks scan now? xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies I'm so sorry I haven't been on since my 20 week scan.
All is fine just been having a few family problems xxxx
Felt really low recently hubby is taking me away for a few days tomorrow xxx


----------



## Char111

STACEY Glad your OK. On the other thread (due nov/Dec) they have also been asking after you xx Glad your going to have a little break away xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks char I'll be ok soon just could have really done without the stress I'm under especially at the happiest time of my life xxx thank you for caring xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi All, just popping in to say hi

Char - How you feeling hon?

Stacey- Glad you have a little break, it's always nice to distress

Wannabmum- How you feeling? must be excited..!!

Puglover, carrie- hope all is well

afm, not much updates, waiting for my 20 week scan on the 28th , 2 more weeks..! Bought some blue stuff..OMG why all the girl stuff so much cuter!! I'm already thinking of having a girl in future, me just being greedy. I'm happy with one for now, was a long way to get here even!!


----------



## Char111

Hopefully Stacey the break will help you relax a bit.

Hi Minnie 2 weeks till your scan not long. I'm good thanks just waiting till my 4d scan now haven't booked it yet.

In baby gap they have some nice boy clothes well in the Wimbledon store they did and I found the boy clothes better in baby gap and next do some nice clothes on line x

If we have another baby I would love a boy then the family is complete but happy with this little girl and can't wait to meet her.

Where have you been shopping Minnie what shops? xx


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey-Char is right, the break will do you good. I found it relaxing even a few days...away from everything.

Char- Yes, it's always nice to have one of each but I'm really happy to even be blessed with one. I haven't really done any major shopping. I was out for lunch in the local area and seen a shop so got a few cute bits. I think we will start doing the pram shopping in etc in 2 weeks time as I have a friend over this weekend. I will look at GAP. Thanks...think i must have also missed the NEXT sale now. Bet you can't wait to meet her, it's not long for you for 4D and you will have the best gift ever for Christmas...Feels like a longer way for me as I have to pass Christmas and NY..lol


----------



## SarahScrafton

Stacey - nice to hear from you, glad everything was good with scan, sorry your having family problems. Hopefully few days away will do you good. Xx

ATM doing ok, got 20 week scan tomorrow and starting for feel very anxious now, once I get over this hopefully will start enjoying pregnancy a bit. Xx


----------



## Minnie2

Sarah- Good luck for tomorrow. FIngers cross all will be well


----------



## Char111

Sarah good luck tomorrow I was so worried at my 20 weeks scan was shaking but all was ok. but you can't help worry. I worry now if I don't feel the baby move so I don't think I will ever stop worrying in this pregnancy as this little one means everything to me already. xx

I know Minnie it seems unreal that at Christmas I will have a baby. Never ever thought I would be saying that. x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks lovely ladies  
Minnie by the way congrats on team blue yay!
Sarah hope scan goes well


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thank you ladies. Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

So relieved to hear from you *Stacey* - I was starting to worry! x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls. Just a quickie. I'm 10 weeks today but still cramping lots. Did any of you guys experience them for this long??


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi just quick update on 20 week scan today, everything is perfect. Growing nicely, and wasn't shy at flashing he's defiantly a boy! Xx

Tasha I had lots of cramping and pain up till about 14 weeks, a lot is down to growing/ligament pain but also I had fibroid that had started to grow with pregnancy, if your worried see if you can get scanned at local EPU. Xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Thanks Sarah. I am hoping its just my c-scars stretching  

Also welcome to team blue hahaha. When I had my second son they told me he was a girl. And then he splattered his dangly bits where she was scanning and she said oops big booboo it's deffo a boy lol. They love showing off and he still does it now aged 11!!


----------



## Char111

Sarah congrats and amazing news on a little boy. Its always nice to get the 20 week scan done. Do you have anymore scans booked?

Tasha I had cramps also but you can always call midwife and ask for a early pregnancy scan xx

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* CONGRATULATIONS on having a baby boy 

*stacey* I am glad that you're okay Hun  I hope the few days away help you 

*char* how are you Have you been shopping away

*minnie* awww next have some lovely boys clothes 

*tasha* like Sarah I had a lot of cramps too, but I agree if you're worried get checked Hun 

*Hi to sugar, wanna b mum, carrie Lou and anyone else I missed  *


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thank girls, so relieved to be over another hurdle. Now it's countdown. Xx
No more scans for us, unless we can get a good deal on a 4D scan around 28 weeks, but got very expensive pushchair to pay for!!! 
Tasha, I never thought about it could be c section scar. I had section too so maybe. Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* I have my 16wk gender scan tomorrow so will see if I'm team pink or team blue  what pushchair are you getting I like the bugaboo camelon 3 or the newer one coming out in sept


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello hoping2eggshare I'm great thanks not been in here much been on the twin thred getting as much advice as I can but all ways come on to see how all you lovely ladies are getting on   
Hope every in is well x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hopingtoeggshare- aww it's so exciting getting to find out, bet you can't wait! Do you have any feeling what gender? 
We went for bugaboo chameleon 3, a limited edition one which has all black frame. Didn't know there was a new one coming out!!! Is it just new colours or different style? Xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hoping, good luck for your gender scan  Exciting!

Sarah, congrats on team blue - little boys are just fabulous    

Tasha, I had cramps in early pregnancy but think they had settled by 10 weeks - but really all sorts of aches and pains can be totally normal in pregnancy! Call your midwife if you're worried but I'm sure it's all fine   

Stacey, glad all is well, hope your time away helps you relax a bit   

Hope everyone else is well  

AFM, I had my appointment today, we are going ahead with natural cycle FET this month so hopefully my embies will be safely inside me in about two weeks time   Only dilemma is whether to have one or both put back, I was leaning towards having them both but have just spoken to my mum who has scared the life out of me talking about the risks of twin pregnancy etc. She even offered to pay for a second FET if we have one put back and it doesn't work. Really undecided now. What to do?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sarah* I will probably get the bugaboo camelon too  they're lovely  I haven't seen the limited edition one!!! 
I have no idea, practically everyone and my oh thinks boy- Im not sure though, I do think a boy sometimes but we will see tomorrow 
Next have lovely boy clothes by the way 
It's a bugaboo buffalo- 
http://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-bugaboo-buffalo-black-fabric-set-royal-blue/7812n6100/type-i/

*sugarsweet* I'm not on often either but I'm glad you're well and finding loads of advice from other ladies 

*carrie Lou* thanks is excited for tomorrow  brilliant news that your embies will be back inside you in 2 weeks  very nice of your mum offering to pay for the 2nd FET (if you need it) I hope that you make the right decision for you


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping good luck for tomorrow how exciting. let us all know tomorrow if its pink or blue xx

Carrie great news you can do FET this month. I always wanted 2 embryos back in case one didn't stick but if I did it again I will prob go with one as I only have 2 Frozen embies left so I would have another another chance but that's the only reason.
Its your choice though. Maybe speak to the doctors xx

Sarah and hoping I like the pram you are getting.

x


----------



## Char111

Sugar I hope you have been feeling good x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I will update for sure  I hope that you're okay


----------



## Char111

I will look for your update hoping, I'm good went to hospital for a check up as wasn't feeling baby for over 24 hours so called my midwife and she told me to come in. I ended up with a scan thought I would just get the Doppler. Anyway was nice to see baby and she was fine but its so worrying when you don't feel them, and I tried everything to get her to move. The hospital was really good though x They said she nearly weights 1lb 10ounches so nearly 2lbs x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* must have been so scary not feeling your little girl move  I'm so glad all was okay and you had a scan and got to see her 
Awww nearly 2lb already how cute  stupid question but how do they know how much baby's weigh


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Char - sorry u Didnt feel baby for 24 hrs. It's so frightening but I think i Said to u before with ds I honestly never felt alot of movement, I ended in assessment unit at 33w as I cudnt feel baby at all but they took me in an monitored heart for an hour, it really does depend how the baby is lying. I used to panick myself endlessly worrying, try drinking ice ice cold water or drink some lucozade, the ice water was definitely the ne or me I used to swear by it and felt movement within a few mins.im sure it was nice to get scan see her again, I used to count the days down to scans.hope u can relax tonight.

Carrie-great news on fet Hun,who was ur follow up with,hopefully we will be n the2ww together an get better news for us both, fingers and toes crossed.

Hopingtoeggshare Good luck with scan xx

Sugar-hope ur keeping well.

Tasha-do try get a scan with the epu, cramping can go on for a number of weeks. Everyone Is so different. Hope the cramping disappears.

Minnie congrats n knowing the gender, now u can start to buy few things. 

Hi to Stacey and Sarah and anyone I've missed xx

Afm- had scan yesterday but lining is a little think they sad for fet , so prescribed me vagifem on top of progynova so I'm cramping a little. Back for scan Monday now to see xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi Mmcm, I saw Mr Faris who was the one who did my ET, so was good to see someone I knew pretty well.   He is very nice. Good luck for your next scan, hopefully you will get the go ahead. How many are you having put back? I am so undecided whether to have one or two, guess DH and I have to discuss. Yes hopefully we will both get our BFPs this time


----------



## mmcm

Carrie - I'm hoping for 2 and I knw we have been told the Risks but hubbys behind me and it's a joint decision with us. If only 1 makes the thaw I'll b delighted. It's a tough decision because u have to live with the consequence.it's tough going back fr frozen so soon but I'm so hurt after the fresh not working but Ready to climb that mountain again xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Mmcm we had 2 frosties put back and have 1 lovely baby growing. I don't regret my decision, don't get me wrong I was scared of twins (having the 3 children already) but I would rather have had 2 than none and now I feel so glad I made that choice! 

They didn't seem to mind putting the 2 back if you have had a failed cycle or a miscarriage. So good luck and I pray it works for you


----------



## sugarsweet

Mmcm like tasha I had two put back for the same reasons I had a failed cycle and was not taking any chances all though mine was another fresh cycle ! I two had some fears of twins but after reading lots on twins it was not as fearful for me.. they didn't put up any fight for me to not have two put back just told me the risks then left it done to me we had all ready had I mind set on two so was very easy to stick with our dession on day of ET 
I'm glad I had two put back and now ready and exited that I'm having twins  xx
Best of luck for you FET x


----------



## Minnie2

Mmcm- good luck with your Fet. I really hope you get your BFP thus time

Carrie- good luck to you too. FET is definitely less harsh on your body.

Hoping - cant wait for your news!!!

Amy- pleased for you!! Team blue then. 

Char- you must be relieved now. Hope you're feeling better. Your midwife and hospital seem nice
I'm 18w sun not felt anything yet... I think it may be later. Just looking fwd 20 w scan soon

Stacey- hope you're well hon

Puglover- hope all is well too

Sugar- hope you're feeling well

Tasha- hope the cramps go soon! Not long before you will be 12 weeks 😃


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

hi ladies quick update as off for food 
WE ARE HAVING A BABY.................................. GIRL

She was sleeping we think and she has her head down and bum near my belly button  she is measuring bang on- legs are a day ahead (she doesn't get that from me haha) and she weighs 5oz 

She would not keep her hands off her face at all so we was unable to get a good picture as she was snuggled into the placenta and kept covering her face <3

We went and got a lovely pink Moses basket from mamas and papas, then popped to next and got some PINK baby grows -and some scratch mittens 

I hope that everyone is well


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh hoping fab, fab, fab!!!!!  

Thanks Minnie, I know, it's going so quick!!! Eeeek lol

Hope everyone is well??


----------



## Char111

Hoping team pink as well. I did the same as you once I found out brought pink outfits. Will do personals later as out tonight but wanted to say hoping so happy for you xx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping congratulations   how lovely   lots shopping now x 

Hi all hope you well and have a lovely weekend x


----------



## sugarsweet

Congrates hoping2eggshare you can get all them pretty little dresses now x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks *tasha, char, wanna b mum and sugar*  we are so happy  feels much more real now!!!

I hope that everyone is doing okay??


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Congrats hon!! Baby Girl... Pink shopping now xx

Ladies- hope you're all well. Just a quick question, where do you most of you shop for prams? Does John Lewis have the best selection. We are thinking of the bugaboo or I candy.


----------



## carrie lou

Minnie, we got our pram on the Internet, can't remember which site though as it was nearly 3 years ago for us!   But you can often get some good deals online. If you know the brand you want it's worth shopping around on the net. Good luck   


Hoping, congrats on team pink


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks Hun  I want the bugaboo too and alot of places price match ie. John lewis, mamas and papas and mothercare (for bugaboo) John lewis price match for iCandy apparently but had to be only up to a certain distance (that's what my local John lewis said)

*Carrie Lou* thanks Hun we are so happy  how are things with you


----------



## mmcm

Hoping, congrats ths great news team pink.


----------



## Minnie2

Hi hoping ,carrie, thanks for the info. Will check it out


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi all feel bit worried I have had bad pains in last 2 nights and a constant dull ache for last few days is this normal?? I have done a digital test this morning and says 3+ so has gone up although wouldn't b 5 weeks till tue don't think x


----------



## dingle123

Minnie2 said:


> We are thinking of the bugaboo or I candy.


We bought the bugaboo from Mothercare (on the baby plan) but it's cheaper @ John Lewis xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie That pram is really popular and nice. How have you been  feeling not to long till your scan.

mmcm it is worrying when you don't feel the baby I still hardly feeling her this weekend. I know she is Ok as I had the scan Thursday but I really want her to move more so I know she is OK. I don't like this part of pregnancy  

Carrie How are you?

Sugar how are you feeling?

Hoping you done anymore shopping? They have some nice girl clothes in next and baby gap x

Wanna b mum I had pains its quite normal but to be on the safe side call your midwife or the hospital x

Tasha how are you?

AFM this weekend baby has been very quite well she has been quite since my scan Thursday its so worrying. I just hope she is ok. This part of pregnancy is the part I hate x

I hope your all having a good weekend x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* hey Hun nothing more since Friday  been tired this weekend- yes I'm loving next clothes that's the only place her stuff is from right now  I looked on gap online- so cute! Think I need to do some more baby shopping soon 
Been feeling her move a lot these past couple of days 

I'm sure baby is okay, if you're worried call your midwife Hun I would 

*wanna b mum* I too had a lot of pains I ended up at the epu at one point- if you're worried call the hospital and see what they advise Hun  when is your scan?

*mmcm* thank you I am so happy to have a little girl the clothes are so cute  how are you


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - try not to panic. I still have cramps and all sorts of aches and pains even now. It's perfectly normal. However, if you are experiencing proper pain in your abdominal region (i.e. not just the odd stretch or cramp) or any bleeding, go to your EPU. When is your early scan?

*Hoping* - congrats on having a girl. Girls are the best! I'm going to have to stop saying that until I know what we are having this time!

*Char* - I would use your Doppler if you're feeling worried. With an anterior placenta you may not feel regular movements at all, no matter how big you get. Once the baby gets really big you will see her arm or leg pushing out, which is freakish but reassuring. Eating or drinking something always used to get my daughter moving. Remember how much they sleep at this stage - something like 20 hours a day I think. I know it's worrying, I really do, but please try to relax. Obviously you can call your midwife or go to the hospital whenever you have concerns but try to remember that everything is fine.

Can't remember who was asking but we got our pram from Mamas and Papas. We won't need a double as the age gap is going to be big enough for it to be unnecessary (my daughter hardly uses it at all anymore), so we'll just give all the bits a good clean and wash the seat insert and hopefully it'll be as good as new for number 2! I hope our stage 0+ carseat has survived in the loft. Hopefully a wash of the inserts will sort that out too. I'm making a list of a few things I want to buy this time round. I don't need any of it, but I want this baby to have a few new bits! So I'm going to get a new sling/carrier at least.

Nothing else pregnancy-related to report from me really. Just hanging out waiting for my next scan in 6 weeks.

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* thanks Hun  I love knowing she's a little girl  what date is your scan? Mines 20+6 16th sept  we are very close in dates!!!
It's good you only have to clean up your pram and car seat  you will save loads of money!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping* - it's the 1st of October. Yes, we are close in dates. My EDD is 18th of February. I think we're exactly 3 weeks apart!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*puglover* not long and you can find out what gender you're having how exciting!!!  yes I'm due 28th January so 3 weeks difference


----------



## Minnie2

Char- hope you're ok hon. I'm sure it's very worrying having a quiet baby as some have said here they sleep a lot. You may you kicks in a few weeks
Wannabmum- dull aches seem to be normal but think if its very painful at abdominal area then go to EPu for a check as what the ladies have advised
Hoping- glad youre doing some nice Girly shopping! I must say the gal clothes are very pretty but I'm beginning to love the cute boy ones aswell! It's good you feel movement! I have not felt anything at 18weeks but I'm hoping everything is ok as I saw him on the scan last Sunday.  I felt bubbles thus morning but maybe I was just hungry. I'm really looking fwd to some movement
Carrie- hope you're well
Mmcm- when is your next appt?
Puglover- that's good your getting all your stuff sorted. A lot saved not buying prams and etc! I have a list, seems a lot!!
Hi to everyone else I missed x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hi ladies I phoned med doc yesterday and they told me come in thought I maybe had a urine infection but dip stick test come back clear have sent sample away to double check then they passed me to a&e the took bloods sent me home told mr rest and try not to worry as not bleeding. Easier said than done they said to early to scan to. I just don't understand why only getting the bad pain in night rest time is just dull ache which I fine with and kind expect. It's the bad pain in night I worried about it happened again last night I so tired which is not helping with my emotions   I just   all b ok.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* everyone was sure I was having a boy was so funny to tell them girl! Next have adorable baby boy clothes I was looking when I didn't know what gender our baby was 

I started feeling flutters and bubbles then the movements felt so different  you will feel your little boy soon they say up to 20 something weeks it can take 

What's your due date? We must be like just over a week apart as I'm 17 weeks tomorrow 

*wanna b mum* when is your early scan? Sounds like everything is stretching etc- I would TRY and relax as they said you're not bleeding so that is a good sign Hun  how many weeks are you now?


----------



## Wanna b mum

Hoping I 5 weeks tomo my scan on 30/8 really hope u right thank you x hope u well x


----------



## Minnie2

wannabmum- I know it's difficult...at least they are checking of infection. I had urine infection around week 8..it was not nice..take care

hoping- im due 19 Jan, so not too far from you at all. I'm looking forward to movement..i get bubbles sometimes but I think it's down to needing food..lol


Hi to all x


----------



## mmcm

well girls

feeling so low sorry cant do any personals. day 18 of med's and they are cancelling my cycle for FET, as i wasnt responding to the med's dispite been on extra estrogen upping the dose.. they said cancel this cycle so have to start the pill today for 12 days, bleed and start building the lining again. talk about gutted. xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh mmcm I'm so gutted for you


----------



## Char111

Hi Mmcm I am so sorry hun. Did they say why you wasn't responding to the meds? IVF is not a easy journey and you have to go through so many downs to get your success. But you will get your baby. Just try to keep positive. You know you can carry a baby and its better to have your lining just right. Try and trust Lister as they know best. I am sending you massive  

Minnie have you looked anymore at prams? I still haven't got mine going to get it once we move now as we move in 3 weeks to Kent.
Are you going to get a  4d scan done?  I am going to get a quick4d or just 4d scan done at baby bond £59. I just want a few a pictures rather than pay over £100 for a 4d scan. Hope your feeling good x

puglover I saw a midwife today and they checked the baby and she is fine. I was told to not use my doppler anymore so not using rather the nurses so the HB. But I hope your well. Sounds like you have quite a bit of stuff left from your DD. 

Tasha how are you?

Wanna b mum just try and wait another week then you can get a scan. I am sure baby is OK. I know its hard to relax, I worry all the time.

AFM I still had no movement so went to see a nurse today and they checked baby did a quick scan and Doppler and baby is fine she is just lazy but as soon as she has a scan she moves. I am going to try not to worry now I have my 4d scan at 27 weeks then my 28 week scan after so not long.

I hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## bettyboop5

Mmcm  So sorryu cycle was cancelled.  I know how it feels and it aint nice.  Are they doing anything extra next time.  Dr James has suggested nupogen to me if lining is too thin nearer tranfer time.  Goodluck for next time   

Charr, Minnie, Puglover,hoping2eggshare, Good to see all is going well xx

Carrie, Sugar  sorry guys fingers crossed for a sucessful cycle sn hey   

Hello Tasha and all the ladies here

AFM went to see Dr James as planned. He has recommended nupogen for my thin lining.  Also I will be the 1st ever to do a combination of stimms that ive set up myself, lol. I will be on pergoveris and puregon. DR James suggested puregon and menopur, but ive done menopur too may times and feels my ovaries are now resistant to it. GUT FEELING! Good thing is that he is in agreement with me.  I will be on the letrozole short protocol.  Ive been on acupuncture and reflexology once a week and yoga.
Should start in 5 weeks time


----------



## sugarsweet

Sorry mmcm   
Bettyboop I have not had a bfn I'm 9 weeks with twins ! Lol x
Hope every one is well xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Betty fab news!!! Bet you can't wait!!! Good luck it all works  

Char my middle boy was a lazy baby, always like that. I was told to drink an icy drink and lay down in a quiet room and feel for him. Sure enough it worked (especially with maccy D milkshakes hehehe). He was that lazy he went into breech position at 28 weeks and would not move for love nor money!! Hence the c-section!! Now he's a crazy loon who don't stop lol. 

I'm doing really well still thankyou for asking!! Getting the odd bout of sickness (woohoo lol) but still feel normal!! Waiting for the hunger to kick in do I can start stuffing my face haha. Where abound in Kent you going?? I'm sure I asked before bit have totally forgot!! I'm in Medway. 

Got my nuchal (sp?) scan on the 28th of this month. I can't wait to see my bubba!!

For those mummy's that have had babies before when did you start feeling anything I swear I can feel it sometimes, especially when I'm relaxed. I'm not so sure if its wind or not, I just have a weird feeling!! But surely 10 weeks is super early

Hope all you other girls are good?? All this pram talk has got me excited, told my hubby I need at least £1,000 put away hahaha, there is such a great variety around these days!! Not like 9 years ago when they was all a bit boring!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* we are only 9 days apart  bubbles are a good thing Hun 

*mmcm* Hun I am so sorry to hear that   I am totally gutted for you, I really hope af hurries straight away after the pill 

*wanna b mum* 11 more days until your scan 

*char* so glad your baby girl is fine- I didn't bother with a Doppler as my midwife told me to not use them either  I'm going to do a 4d scan at 28 weeks too  with the cheaper one can you buy the extras still such as key rings etc?

*bettyboop* gl with your upcoming cycle  it sounds like you have a good plan in action, I am glad that James agreed 

*tasha* good luck with your scan on the 28th I get you can't wait to see baby again  yep so many nice prams- we are getting the bugaboo camelon 3 in black and pink 

*sugarsweet* so glad that you're okay Hun


----------



## Tasha1979

Hoping I love the bugaboo chameleon Andy Warhol one!! I used to have a zebra print one with my youngest, I love love love animal print and been told these are fantastic prams by my sil who has had hers for 4 years and on the second baby, eeeek can't wait for pram shopping!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - I swear I've been feeling movement from about 9 weeks this time. Sort of rolling and fluttering. Too random and frequent to be wind so I reckon it's the baby. Lots of other third/fourth-time mums have said the same to me since I mentioned it. Enjoy your scan.

*Char*- great news that all is well. Fair enough about not using the Doppler any more. I'm pleased you feel a bit more relaxed now. Yeah, we've got tons of stuff from my daughter. We bought everything new for her so it's only 2 years old.

*mmcm* - oh dear, I'm so sorry. I'm keeping everything crossed for you for next month.

*betty* - how exciting. So pleased for you. I look forward to following your cycle. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* 4 years and then on the second baby that's really good quality I can't wait to buy it  do you have any prams in mind


----------



## Tasha1979

Yeah they are really good, and that's 4 years of constant use, her bubba is coming up 10 months and her girl used it up until he was born. 

Baby brain hoping Hahahaha I said I like the bugaboo Andy Warhol hehehe


----------



## carrie lou

Mmcm, so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled - you have had such awful bad luck, I'm sure it must be about to change for the better. Stay strong, you will get your dream in the end, though I know how hard it is to see it right now.   


Puglover, wow, 9 weeks is early to feel baby move, but they do say you feel it earlier in subsequent pregnancies don't they   


Char, glad everything is Ok with baby. I know how worrying it is when you don't feel movement for a while but they sleep for a lot of the time so I guess they would be still. I found with DS if I lay down on my side and kept really still for a while, I would usually feel a wriggle or two after a while. Also a cold drink can help get them moving    


Bettyboop, good news you'll be starting soon   


Hello everyone else, hope you are all well   Sorry for no more personals, just in from work... Not much to report from me, just waiting for scan on Wed to see if I'm ready for trigger injection


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* OMG I swear my baby brain is getting worse and worse 

*carrie* gl with your scan on weds fx'd you're ready to trigger


----------



## sugarsweet

Puglover I'm glad you have said you felt baby move at 9 weeks I swear I feel these two moving two not much but can tell when they do as my belly go's really hard on one side x


----------



## Char111

I just wrote a massive reply and bloody computer lost it.  

Tasha glad your doing well. and good luck for the scan on the 28th xx

Puglover I am going to save everything I have brought also in case  we have another baby. save's a lot of money as babies aren't cheap.

Hoping I will ask on my scan if you buy extras with the scan I am sure you can x

Carrie good luck for the scan Wednesday hope it all goes well

Suagr hope your doing well xx


----------



## Char111

Betty I am glad your treatment is all going to plan and you can start in 5 weeks. Lovely to hear from you also. James is a brilliant doctor x


----------



## bettyboop5

OMG Sugar, Ive muddled up names so sorry for earlier  huns.  Good to hear u have twins! Eeeeek, u brave lady! I've carried twins in the past and must admit, Im praying for them again    xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Betty it's ok it is so hard to keep up at the best of times lol x
I'm ok char thank you just counting down the weeks to my 12 week scan x
Feeling a bit sicky tonight after 2 days of none it all ways seems to hit at night for me x


----------



## Minnie2

Mmcm- I'm sorry to hear your news but its good that they are looking into getting your lining to be thicker next month.
Stay positive as ivf journey is worrying throughout
Fingers cross for you next month

Carrie- hope all goes well for your next scan 

Char- glad youre feeling better hon. I think I'm having a lazy one! I have felt nothing and some of the ladies here have felt movement from 9 weeks!! I just hope everything is ok. He seems very chilled and relaxed and refuses to move much at scans!!! I did not know they did quick 4d! Might look into that. Not sure abt prams yet but I think we are considering the bugaboo. Are you already moving in 3 weeks? That's sounds good..

Betty- hon, hope this protocol will be the one for you! Looking forward to your journey and am sure James is a very good doc

Hoping- yes our dates aren't far at at all!

Sugar, puglover, wannabmum- hi and hope you're well too x


----------



## Tito

Hey Ladies mind of i join again i start DR on Wednesday


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi Tito,

I have read your story on another thread and you are incredibly brave. Good luck for this cycle hun. x


----------



## carrie lou

Tito, I remember you from the BFP boards, can't actually believe what you have been through and my heart goes out to you     I wish you all the very best of luck and success for this cycle


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Tito- Welcome, and all the best with this cycle. Hope they have you on a good plan for you to get your perfect BFP this time


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Tito*, welcome back. I've seen you around and want to echo what the others have said - you are amazingly strong and brave. Tons of luck for this cycle my lovely.


----------



## Char111

Tito welcome back. I just want to say that you are also a brave, strong lady xx


----------



## Char111

Minnie I wouldn't worry to much about movement yet. I didn't feel a lot of movement till well over 20 weeks and even now she is so quite most days that it worry's me a lot. I am just lucky that my hospital have been so good. Yes we move in 3 weeks, but we may stay with my husbands parents who live in Wimbledon also as I really want to stay with the hospital I am with. I am so happy with them and impressed with the way they have treated me. All the midwifes are so nice and take things you say seriously.
We go down to Kent to sort our house out ect and I will spend some time down there but want to have the baby in London.

Tasha we are moving to Whitstable near Canterbury. So quite away from where you live. I can't wait as all my family are down ther and when the baby comes I will have so much help. x

Hope everyone is doing well

AFM still no movement hardly   have my midwife appointment tomorrow so that will be good. x


----------



## Tasha1979

Char I love Whitstable, its where my God parents lived! Have you tried the icy drinks yet??


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies

Minnie its not getting the BFP thats a problem its keeping the pg anyway hopefully this time will be okey as i have been diagnosed with weak cervix and if all goes well i will get a cervical stitch at 14 weeks and am now classed as high risk

Char fx for u

Goodluck to everyone else

Start sniffing first thing tomorrow yeeeeepppiiiii


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww Tito good luck and enjoy the lovely sniffing


----------



## sugarsweet

Welcome Tito x
Hope every one is well xx
AFM had a scan today 9+1 and both babies growing great baby A was 24.9 and baby B was 25.1 I was so nervous some thing was going to be wrong but then I see there hearts phew baby A didn't move once baby B was moving lots so lovely to see x


----------



## Minnie2

Tito- Good luck with sniffing tomorrow 
Sugar-Glad everything went well!! it's always nice to see your baby/babies at the scan
Char- That's great you have such good midwives. It's not a too long wait for you either..
Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha yes Whitstable is nice and can't wait to get out of London. When is your next scan?
I have drank the ice cold water and nothing... This baby is soooooo lazy. I had my midwife appointment and baby's HB was good and they said they could feel movement but I felt nothing

Titto enjoy the sniffing I hated the taste. Soon be injections  

Sugar great news on the scan and great news both babies are doing well.

Minnie Hi Hope your doing well have you felt any movement yet? I am still not feeling a lot. But My midwife said baby was fine today. I hope your doing well and having a good week xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Char, that's really reassuring, glad all is good!! My scan is on the 28th, cant wait!!!  

Urgghh god, yeah the taste of that stuff is vile!!! And the headaches are poo too! But it does the trick!

Sugar glad the babies are doing good 

Hope everyone else is good, its been really hot here today 

I've got an earache boohoo!!! So im putting up and not shutting up today, hubby not very sympathetic lol


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugarsweet* I'm so glad to hear that both of your babies are doing well  

*char* I am glad that the midwife could feel your little girl and hear her heartbeat 

*Tito* hi  gl with your cycle you seem very strong  I'm glad to hear that they have a plan for your next bfp 

*minnie* how are you? Hope you're well?

*hi to anyone I missed *


----------



## nlk

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

I'm in the process of setting up my egg sharing with lister. I had all my bloods done back in June, but matching me was postponed because they found a thyroid issue. However, after a month of meds for it, they're now happy that it's under control, and are ready to match me...they're now just waiting on a letter from my gp confirming that my medical history is clear. Having issues chasing him at the minute, as they asked for this back in June...he's quite reluctant to help.

Really can't wait to get started with everything now. It feels like it's taken forever to get to this stage!

Good luck to everyone else, in your journeys! I hope we all get our bfps soon!


----------



## Puglover1980

Welcome *nlk*. Congrats on an excellent choice of clinic. Sorry to hear your GP is being useless. Have you made an appointment so you can put some pressure on him personally? I went to see mine to request that he do the letter and he was so wonderful he did it the same day. They really can be a pain though, as some of the other ladies here will attest to. Everything feels like a massive wait, and then once you start it goes so quickly!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*nlk* hey Hun it's scerena off BnB  welcome to the thread good to see you over here


----------



## nlk

Hey scerena!

I went in to see him a few weeks back, at which point he was adamant that he hadn't been written to, and therefore couldn't do anything. So I called up lister, who assured me that they had, and that they would call to try and get them to respond...they even offered to send out another letter to them! But no luck. I spoke to the GP secretary yesterday, who promised that she would chase it, so I've just emailed Lister to see whether anything has come through from them. I really hope it has...it's so frustrating putting it all off over such a little thing! If not, I will go in AGAIN, and take my copy of the letter with me!


----------



## Minnie2

NLK- Welcome 

Hoping- How you doing hon? when is yr 20 weeks scan? 

Char- How are you? how is the little one doing? Are you trying to get movement out of her still? I felt some bubbles..but i have no idea what it relates to..lol

Puglover, carrie, wannabmum, tito-tasha- Hope you're all doing well

AFM, just waiting for  20 week scan next wed afternoon...Hoping everything will be ok x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hey *minnie* 20wk scan isn't until 16th sept I will be 20+6  can't wait to hear all about your scan next week 

*nlk* any joy with the doctors letter today

*puglover* when is your 20 wk scan again

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Char111

nlk good luck for all the treatment starting. the Gp letter can be such a pain and can take ages just keep on at them till they get it done.

Hi  Minnie not long till your scan. 20 weeks already . I have felt the baby more today which has given me piece of mind but not massive kicks just movement that I can feel and my stomach moves. I felt bubbles to begin with so you prob are feeling the baby. Once your over 20 weeks you feel more movement. I hope you have been good.

Hoping how have you been? 

Tasha good luck for your scan on the 28th. And I hope your earache gets better.

Puglover, sugar, mmcm, tito,bubba, carrie I hope that you are doing well x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping* - it's the 1st of October. Doesn't seem too far away really, especially as we're off on holiday for a week towards the end of September. I can't wait for that - I haven't had any time off work yet this year. I don't count the 2 weeks I had off for EC and 2ww as I wasn't exactly relaxed!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Pleased to announce the birth of our baby boy! Born Saturday 17th August 2013 at 20:50 weighing in at 5lb 8oz and 49cms long.

He is small but perfect. He stopped growing at 36 weeks but that only came to light after he was born but he's now here safe and sound and doing well gaining weight. We came home Sunday   he is amazing can't stop looking at him. My labour was 1 hour and 50 mins but that also was down to blood pressure problems which effected his growth. 

We are all doing well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

AMY congrates on the birth of you baby boy wish you both well xx


----------



## staceyemma

Amy!!! I'm soooo happy for you
You must be over the moon!

Have u named him? 



Hi ladies hope we are all ok!!!
Xx


----------



## Char111

Amy Congratulations on your baby boy. Amazing news xxx

Hope your all well xx


----------



## nlk

*Amy*, congratulations on your baby boy! Glad you're both home and well!

I called lister this morning, and they have received the letter from my doctor, finally! So now they have said that they are now trying to match me! Excited!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*amy* congratulations!!! Aw your little boy sounds absolutely perfect  and I am glad that he is now putting on weight  
What a quick labour you had!

*stacey* how are you doing I hope you and baby are both well 

*char* I am doing good thanks  how are you Wish time would hurry along as I can't wait to meet my baby girl 

*puglover* not long at all  and you will be halfway too  where are you off to on holiday

*nlk* brilliant news that they're starting matching!- I'm sure you will be matched quickly 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## staceyemma

Amy that's a lovely name!
Welcome to the world little Teddy  

Hoping- I'm well thanks hubby is just painting the nursery


----------



## Minnie2

Amy- Congrats!! Welcome little Teddy!! Hope you're recovering well too..enjoy xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Amy, congratulations on the birth of Teddy, wonderful news   


nlk, great news that they have started matching you, sure it won't take long - I was matched in about 24 hours   


Good luck for all upcoming scans   


AFM, had another scan today and all is looking good, so trigger shot tonight and having one frostie put back next Friday. Praying this one sticks


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww Amy!! Welcome to the world little Teddy!!

Ooohhh carrie, how exciting!!!! Good luck!!   

nlk not long for you now then!! I was matched in a day!!

Hope everyone is good??

I'm on the dreaded antibiotics for my ear, with all the pills and stuff I'm taking I'm starting to feel non human!!  Feeling a bit blurghhhh today, don't know if that's pregnancy or just being run down as I had a massive birthday cake to make yesterday too, I'm exhausted!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh and have just noticed a load of man hairs on my belly button!! Anyone else got this   

Think I shall just go to bed now!! Lol


----------



## Puglover1980

*nlk* - that's great news. I got matched in a day and a half! Hopefully it will be nice and quick for you too.

*Hoping* - we're off to Belgium. We had a disastrous summer holiday last year when we went to Fuerteventura as my daughter hated the aeroplane and the heat. She was a totally different child - miserable and a nightmare. So we decided to drive/ferry/drive and go somewhere that wouldn't be so hot!! I'm looking forward to the 20-week scan. I keep changing my mind about finding out the sex but I'm sure we will this time as we didn't last time.

*carrie lou* - great news. Let us know how it goes on Friday, obviously. It must be so weird only having one injection to do this time round!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* I have such a hairy belly now and a lovely dark line  sorry to hear you're on antibiotics for your ear 

*amy* teddy is such a lovely name  congratulations again 

*stacey* aw what colour did you do the nursery?

*puglover* aw bless her  this holiday sounds better for her  I'm sure you will enjoy this one better  I've never been to Belgium sounds like a lovely place 
Whatever you decide about finding out baby's gender or not either way the scan will be exciting seeing baby again 

*carrie Lou* so exciting!! This time next week you will be PUPO


----------



## Tito

Ladies just need some advise. 

As you can all see from my post i had a mc last year at 10 weeks and in June i had a late mc at 22 weeks. Everything was going well that morning when i went for a wee and all of a sudden i felt something come out of my bits when i looked down my membranes were bulging out . Next i was in labour n gave birth to my little man.

After many test were done i was diagnosed with a weak cervix and they could find nothing else.

My question is if you were in my shoes would you transfer one or two embies on your next cycle.

Am afraid transfering two would be too much if i ended up having twins as two would be too much pressure on my already weak cervix. And then again am afraid transfering one what if one doesnt stick. Help am  ^idiot


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tito* - I didn't want to read and not comment. As you will see from a lot of my posts on this subject, I am a huge advocate of transferring only one embryo, especially if it is a good-quality blast. (I lost clomid-conceived twins at 9 weeks so this something particularly close to my heart.) I'm no expert, but if you have a weak cervix I can't see it being a good idea to risk twins - there would certainly be increased pressure/weight etc with two fetuses. Like all of us, I can only speak from personal experience - a good friend of mine, also diagnosed with a weak cervix, had a cervical stitch at 18 weeks but sadly still lost her twin boys at 21 weeks. This is the only example of a weak cervix that I know, so is by no means indicative of what could happen with you. The only person who can give you proper advice on this would be a doctor. However, I think your history has shown that you don't struggle to fall pregnant with IVF, so I would see no reason for you to transfer two unless you expressly wanted twins. But after what you've been through, I completely understand why you would be thinking about it. Big hugs. x


----------



## Tito

Thanks Pulgover am not fussed if i could just have one earthly baby i would be the happiest girl alive two would be a bonus thanks


----------



## Char111

Hi  nlk glad to hear Lister have received your GP hopefully you will be matched nice and quickly now xx

carrie lou good luck for your FET next week. xx

Tasha1979 I hope your ear infection gets better now you are on antibiotics I was on antibiotics a few months ago as I had a sinus infection was so ill.
Hopefully you will start to feel better soon x

Puglover1980 that's nice you have a holiday. I am waiting till next year to go away as I am worried to go away now I am nearly in 3rd trimester. Hope you have been feeling OK x

Amy love the name Teddy. x

Hoping how are you. I am feeling the same as you just want to meet my baby girl now. The weeks seem to be dragging x

Minnie How are you not to long till your scan. Hope your have been feeling Ok x

Tito I think you should speak to the doctors at Lister. I have 2 embryos transferred ended up with triplets then lost 2 of the babies. In my case I am glad I had 2 transferred as if I had 1 and that embryo was the twins I would of had to of started again but I had that extra embryo and its this little baby girl that I have now. I think with a weak cervix if you have top quality blasts and you transfer one you have a really good chance it will work and once they stich your cervix up that one little baby will remain nice and snug xx But this is your cycle and your body and your little embies, the doctors will advise you the best as they are the professional.  If I decide to go again after this baby  I would only get 1 as twins and triplets are such high risk and I am scared and nervous with one baby in me xx


----------



## carrie lou

Tito   I think perhaps you should wait and see how many embryos and what quality you have, and of course discuss it with your consultant. My personal feeling is to transfer one which is what I did on my fresh cycle (sadly BFN) and what I will do this time on my FET as well. Statistically transferring two only increases your chances by about 5%, but if you conceive, the chance of twins is very high, about 25%. As I think you know, I'm the moderator for the BFP boards on here and I've seen a number of twin pregnancies develop major complications and end in sorrow. Of course most twin pregnancies are absolutely fine but with your history, personally I don't think I would want to risk it. Better to have one healthy baby at a time. You can freeze any good embryos that are left over. Worst case scenario putting one back is that you get a BFN (as I did) but you can always do an FET cycle. Yes there is the cost and it means more treatment and longer to wait for your BFP but weigh that up against the risk of conceiving twins and losing both - how heartbreaking that would be after everything you've already been through. I hope you reach a decision you're happy with


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies everything makes sense and i know what you mean Carrie lou my first mc was a twin pg.

Thanks i think i will go with SET


----------



## dingle123

Hello fellow lister ladies!

Seems like a long time ago I started posting about whether I'd be accepted for egg sharing - can't quite believe we are 30w today - cannot wait to meet our little boy!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok - *Tito*: sounds like you have made up your mind - you have to do what feels right for you. My eggs never appear to be that great quality (never anything to freeze) so I have gone with the transfer of 2 both times.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I remember someone asking about prams- the bugaboo camelon 3- John lewis will price match- I found a good deal on- http://www.baby-2000.co.uk/shopbyProduct.cfm?productBrand=Bugaboo&productName=Cameleon3%20Cabriofix%20Travel%20System&colour=1&stage=2
And John lewis will match it when we are ready to purchase so thought I would share this with you  as will save about £100  they match up to a certain distance and this is about 20ish miles away from me...

*char* thanks Hun I'm doing good, how are you The weeks are dragging right!!!

*tito* I am glad that you have come to a decision and the advise the ladies gave you was great, I agree it's totally your decision and what you feel is right  

*dingle* 30 weeks not long!!!! Bet you can't wait to meet your little boy  do you have a name for him yet??


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- thanks for the link hon, it was me who asked. How was the long weekend? Back to work tomorrow 

Char- how are you hon? When is your 4d scheduled? Hope you had a nice long weekend

Tito- personally, I would go for one but I'm sure the docs will give you the best advise. Hope the sniffing has been ok

Puglover- how are you? Do you want to know the gender of your baby this time?

Carrie- hope all is well with you too


Wannabmum, Stacey anyone I missed- hi x


Afm, just looking fwd to 20 week scan wed afternoon, a bit nervous and hope all is ok .


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Minnie* - loads of luck for your scan tomorrow. 20 weeks is a real milestone. Yes, we will be finding the sex out this time I think. We both really wanted a surprise the first time around; my thinking now is that it might be nice to do it the other way this time. But we'll see what happens on the day!


----------



## staceyemma

wow Minnie 20 weeks already...  
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Char111

Dingle wow 30 weeks not long now till you meet your little man

Hoping when you looking to get your pram ? Its so exciting getting all the big baby stuff. Yes agree with you the weeks are dragging. I can't wait for the 10th sep when I get my next scan x

Minnie good luck for your 20 week scan tomorrow. This scan is always a worry but your little boy will be all healthy and wiggling around x I am going to get a 4d scan next week not booked it yet. x
Stacey how are you?
Puglover hope your doing ok
Hope everyone else is doing well

AFM this little baby girl was being quite again so got really upset last night and couldn't sleep, tried everything to get her to move but nothing and this happened the night before also so I saw the midwife this morning and baby was fine. I can't understand why she is so quite.
My midwife told me to go back tomorrow again to reassure me.


----------



## staceyemma

Char this little lady has caused you a lot of worry hasn't she    
Shes saving up her energy for when shes older  
Shes probably a very laid back baby   


When u listen on the doppler do you hear her moving about?


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey my midwife told me not to my Doppler and I was away all weekend so was stuck without it. When I do the Doppler I do feel her move though but don't feel it.. Yes this baby is so lazy I hope when she is born she is as sleepy during the night. My midwife will do the Doppler tomorrow and again Sunday so I can relax a bit x hopefully I will start to feel her more once I reach 28 weeks as that when they are most active x

Hope u have well Stacey and had a good weekend x


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks Char  

Looking for nursery furniture at moment its so expensive!
I want a nice cot/cotbed, wardrobe chestdrawers  

Hopefully she'll sleep well for you when she's here char


----------



## Minnie2

Pug lover- that's good, I really don't know how some can wait for the birth! I'm too excited and impatient!
You can also do different colours if its a boy this time 
Stacey- yes 20w, how are you feeling?
Char- I've felt nothing too. I think they just like to sleep a lot. Its so good you get to go back for reassurance.
She's a good little girl 
Dingle- not too long for you 

Afm, just waiting for tomorrow. Im also looking quite big now


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - I was so glad we waited last time. I don't think the excitement of finding out at the 20-week scan is quite the same as finding out right after the birth. But I totally understand why people feel they can't wait. We don't really have the colour issue as we don't like the whole 'pink for a girl, blue for a boy' thing. My daughter had/has a lot of unisex and boys' clothes (I think the boys' stuff is usually much nicer than all those awful frilly pink dresses!). The children will eventually share a room but that's bright orange and lime green anyway, with a jungle theme (no white or pink nursery for us) so we won't need to redecorate if it happens to be a boy! I'm looking forward to your update tomorrow. x

*Char* - oh dear, sorry to hear you've been worried again. I really think in your case it would make sense to use your doppler. They tell ladies not to because if movements reduce but they can still hear a heartbeat they might not bother to get checked out when really they ought to. But in your case, you're not feeling much of anything anyway (because of the anterior placenta I assume). And if all the midwife is going to do is use a doppler I don't really see the difference. But as always you must trust your instincts and do what you feel is right. Only you can know how you're feeling. Naughty baby! 

*stacey* - really good to hear from you. Nursery furniture is crazy isn't it?! We were really lucky - my parents bought us our pram and infant car seat and my in-laws bought the cotbed and changing table. We didn't go for particularly pricey furniture - there are some cots that are close to £1000!

AFM, I seem to have exploded in the last week or so. I had to go shopping over the weekend for some new maternity clothes, as I'm a size smaller than I was the last time I was pregnant. I look at least 8-10 weeks further along than I actually am I think!


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi lovely lister ladies thought I would pop in too see how your all doing its good to see all your pregnancy's progressing nicely  
Buba fairy hope things are good with you any joy with getting your notes ? 
AFM really feeling the pregnancy and got a bump that looks about 5 months I have been feeling babies move I thought it was wind at first but no it's them as every time I get the flutters I go dizzy the same as I did with my others 2 weeks until my 12 week scan can not wait  xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*sugar* glad all is going well with you and the twins 

*minnie* can't wait to hear about your scan today  I'm good thank you Hun 

*puglover* maternity clothes feel so good don't they!!! So nice to get our bumps after all we have all been through 

*stacey* do you have a nursery theme in mind Furniture is very expensive isn't it!!! Hope you're well??

*char* bless you must get so scared not feeling her move  I'm glad your midwife will keep doing the Doppler to help ease your mind  I agree hopefully she will sleep for you when she is born 

*afm* I'm feeling my little princess all the time and she is kicking now  can't believe I'm 18w1d already!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Lovely feeling isn't it hoping?

I was lay in bed last night and he was kicking a lot I could see my belly move each time he kicked!
I grabbed hubbys hand to feel and then he'd stop  
Little monkey  

Then all of a sudden he kicked me really hard! I nearly flew off the bed


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

HAHA that sounds so funny that you nearly flew off the bed   bless his kicks must be getting strong the little monkey   I cannot wait to feel the kicks really strong  
I can feel her kick if I hold my hand VERY lightly on my stomach, can't wait for her kicks to get stronger


----------



## staceyemma

They will very quickly 
all still feels surreal to me 
yesterday I was saying he'd had a quiet few days so guess he was making sure I knew he was still there causing trouble 

Thi is my nursery theme Winnie The pooh Sunny Day

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Disney-Winnie-The-Pooh-Sunny-Day-Cot-Quilt-Bumper-Bedding-Curtains-Cushion-/290723924358

I jus ordered a baby gym for him from mothercare 
http://www.mothercare.com/Baby-Einstein-Baby-Neptune-Ocean-Playgym/477915,default,pd.html


----------



## Char111

Hi Sugar glad the twins are doing well. Not long till your scan.

hoping wow 18 weeks I decided to have the 4d scan today the simply 4d scan as its cheap as I have a scan at 28 weeks. I have a picture. the scan was amazing worth having and the lady did all the baby's measurements which she wasn't suppose to.. The scan was only meant to be 15mins but I was there for 30mins and saw this little cheeky madam moving lots. The reason I can't feel her a lot as she has her bum up into my ribs which explains why they have been hurting and her legs to the side where she is kicking like mad my placenta was sure reassurance to see her.
Hoping you can pay for extra for this scan I asked her today. And you can pay for a dvd also. We didn't as I just wanted a reassurance she was moving as the Doppler doesn't tell you a lot. So worth the money though. 

Stacey I love your nursery winnie the poo and baby gym. Really cute. I love baby shopping, xx

Puglover yeah I think I will use my Doppler as that's all the midwife will do. I hope your feeling good x

Minnie I hope your scan went well today. Look forward to hearing all about it later xx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwh Char u got to see her again!  
Bet she is just perfect!


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls glad to see your all doing well!!  

Well had my 12 week scan today. Baby was lovely and healthy and everything as it should be!!! Although it was a bit naughty and wouldn't move to face front so I had to jump up and down on the spot which still didn't work so had to go for a walk and drink a cold drink. It still didn't move but they caught it enough to measure the bits they wanted. Naughty baby hahaha. The scanning machines at the hospital are really high tech and its the kings hospital that scan. So I also got to find out the babies possible sex which they are 60% sure on at this stage, guess what..............

They said its a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg it's like all my dreams have come true hahaha. We are cautiously excited and going to book a private scan in a few weeks to confirm the sex, eeeeeeeek!! Poor girl is going to have a hard life with 3 big burly brothers hahahaha. Fingers crossed it stays being a girl!!!


----------



## Char111

Tasha great news on the 12 week scan. That's brilliant news your having a little girl. Are you going to get another gender scan at 16 weeks? or wait till your 20 week scan?

xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi all

Hoping, Stacey- glad to hear you're all getting the kicks!!!
Tasha- congrats! So happy for you. I didn't think they could tell so early  at 12w?but 16w gender would be good to confirm. I did not tell anyone apart from a few friends and all of you here that  its a boy! After my scan today, I'm happy to tell others.
Char- that's good at least now you know the reason why there isn't much movement. Did you pay £60 for the 4d?
Puglover- like you room nursery idea! Orange and purple. I have to admit if I had a gal, I would be a sucker for pink
Sugar- hope you're well too. When is yr scan? 

Hi to everyone I missed x

Afm, 20w scan went fine. Everything seems ok. I have a lazy one, I can't feel movement yet but he was chewing and yawning.. So cute... I'm in love ....


----------



## Tasha1979

Char yeah going to go private to confirm, so not getting too excited yet haha. 

Minnie neither did I realise it was possible!! It was a top kings consultant that scanned me (lucky me) and had a 1 hour scan, it was amazing!!!! They showed us a detailed brain, the kidneys, everything!! It was all funny colours showing the blood being pumped in and out of the heart and around the placenta. Listening to all the blood etc being pumped around! I didn't even have to have a full bladder, they said I can empty it just before the scan. The last time I had a scan 10 years ago it was a painful gonna wee myself 15 minute bam there's you baby it's healthy scan hahaha. I was gobsmacked!! So pleased your scan went well, it brings years to the eyes when you see them doing things like that. Mine was breakdancing and looked like a turtle hahaha.


----------



## Char111

Minnie great news on the 20 week scan. I do also have a lazy laidback little girl. On the 4d scan she was just laying there chilling. Yes it for the £59 I may get another at 29 weeks and get a dvd not sure yet. You can really see what the baby looks like. She has my nose as hubby has a longer thinner nose and she hasn't got tht but has his long legs. She weights 2lbs7oz so getting big now. She is measuring 27 weeks 2days so a week ahead of my ivf dates. Is your little man measuring over? Are u going to get a 4d scan. I think the simply 4d scan is fine if you just want black and white pictures. I was given 10 pictures so worth the money. x
I know what you mean about falling in love with our little babies. I can't wait to meet my little lady x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - great news that the scan went well. Another milestone reached.  It does make me laugh a bit when they say they can tell you the sex with 60% accuracy at this stage considering there's a 50% chance of getting it right just by guessing! However, I've got everything crossed that it continues to be a girl! You might find the nub theory interesting (just Google it). You need a very clear side-view scan picture to come to any conclusions but it seems to be really rather accurate. It's basically to do with the angle of the 'nub'.


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- that's really good, an hr! Was done privately?  Glad all went well for you too! First trimester almost over 

Char- not long for little lady to arrive! Sept is already on its way. It's amazing how these scans allow you to see such details. I'm looking forward to have a 4d for memory, especially if I'm unable to have another baby in the future. A
Also you're a week ahead ! Wow! Mine is still 3 days ahead. So glad all is going well for you x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Wow loads of scans today 

*char* I'm so glad you got to see baby today  so it's worth doing the cheaper scan and paying for the extras then really?- Im meant to book one for 28weeks... You can pay extra for colour photos can't you They give you so many at babybond don't they!!!
Is your pic from today? She looks so gorgeous 

*stacey* lovely nursery theme  I'm glad your little boy reassured you after his quiet days 

*minnie* I am so glad that your scan went well and your little boy is chilling out  best feeling ever seeing them isn't it 

*tasha* brilliant news tasha!!! I really hope they're right and you have a baby girl  I had to do all that jumping on a spot too  glad all is well


----------



## Tasha1979

Pug lover that's exactly how it was done. The nub was horizontal and he said the 60% rate. He did say that 4/10 can change into a boy so fingers crossed!! Just spoke to my ex niece in law who had a baby 3 weeks ago and they said she was having a boy at 12 weeks (same hosp) and it was correct. I'm still apprehensive lol. 

Minnie no this was NHS (shocker eh!!) It's because they are linked with kings at my hospital (Medway maritime). Hubby just said it was more like 1 1/2 hrs. I know it's going so quick!! Eeek!!


----------



## Min80

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining.  I had my first consultation for egg sharing at the Lister last month and had been too scared to post on here since then in case I got rejected.  Anyway, I hadn't heard anything so I called them today and they have had all my test results and GP letter back so the nurses are going to call me back with a treatment plan (I presume).  I'm so excited.  I keep thinking they are going to call me back and tell me they made a terrible mistake though and there is some terrible problem with my test results and actually I can't egg share!

Congratulations on all your pregnancies-it seems like you've all been very successful!


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi ya min80. The lister are fantastic!! Fingers crossed you get your BFP. It will be so quick from now on then, bet your really excited!!!


----------



## Tito

Welcome Min80

Hey ladies happy to hear all the lovely baby vibes going on.

AFM am nicker watching every minute can't wait for AF to come its due any day now so i can start stims but i usually have crampy feels before it appears this time cant feel anything am so worried just want to start


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Min80*, welcome to our little club! Congrats on choosing such a great clinic. As Tasha says, things will move really quickly for you once you're matched - it's a very exciting time


----------



## Wanna b mum

Tasha ur scan sounds great and I glad all ok, I also live in Medway so will be same hospital  

Char glad ur baby girl ok ur midwife sounds great in supporting u and reassuring u x 

Minnie 20 weeks wow glad scan went well x 

Hoping,puglover sounds like ur bumps coming alone nicely  

Stacey hope u well x 

Tito hope af comes real soon for u, lots luck x 

Min80 welcome lister are fab wish u lots luck x 

Afm  not a lot to report them bad pains stopped a few days later I have my scan tomo and it can't come quick enough I will b 6 weeks3 days praying all ok


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Wanna b mum* - what time is your scan? I'll be looking out for your update. Loads of luck. x


----------



## Tasha1979

No way wanna b!!!!! Wow what a small world haha. You wait the scan is amazing!!!!! Have you ever had children in that hospital?? I used to hate it but am impressed with how things have changed in the 9 years I was last in the there lol. 

Glad your pains have stopped. I had a massive contraction like pain one night at 5 weeks and it scared the willies out of me, but thankfully all was good. I still had cramps all the way up to 10 1/2 weeks, it's all so scary!! Good luck for the scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover my scan at 9:45 will keep u posted. How many weeks r u now?? X 

Tasha no this is my first pregnancy only took 33 yrs .lol  x


----------



## nlk

Glad to see everyone's pregnancies going well!

Min80, welcome! I'm also just starting out with lister...just waiting for a match at the minute!

Tash, congrats on your little girly! Hopefully they can confirm it for you in a few weeks!

AFM, should I wait for lister to give me a call, about having a match? Or should I give them a check. They suggested that I would be matched quite quickly, but I don't know how quick is "quick". It's been a week?


----------



## Char111

Min80 welcome. That's great all your results are in and gp letter is in. The matching shouldn't be to long for you. I wish you all the luck in the world that you get your BFP.

wanna b mum good luck for the scan tomorrow will look out for your update

Nlk I would email the egg sharing nurses. I emailed every few days for a update. If you do it first thing tomorrow they should get back to you the same day. Once your matched it goes quick but it can be frustrating waiting and not knowing what's going on so give them a email. When I emailed they always got back to me the same day. x 

Minnie, Stacey, puglover, hoping Tasha. mmcm, carrie and anyone else I have missed I hope that you are all doing well xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping just read back your post. I would check with the clinic you are going to be using, The lady I go to in Wimbledon has seen myself and DH a lot so she knows us. What she did yesterday your not meant to have. It was more like a growth scan, When I spoke to her she said I could buy a dvd and key ring but I decided not to. But just to be on the safe side check with the clinic where you will be going. x I bet you can't wait for your next. scan xx


----------



## Min80

Thanks everyone for making me feel welcome!

The nurse didn't say anything about matching to me on the phone so I don't know if they have started trying to match me yet.  I phoned several times yesterday as I hadn't heard anything since my consultation which was a month ago and I just wanted to know if my test results were OK and if they had the GP letter yet so that I could nag the GP about it if not, but they kept saying they'd ring me back later and never did.  When I phoned today they just said they had the letter and test results and someone would call me but didn't give me a time frame so sounds like I'm in the same position as you nlk!

I'll give it about a week and if I haven't heard anything by the end of next week I'll try calling them again.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Wanna b mum* - that's cool your scan is nice and early. Much less time to stress! Can't wait to hear your news. I am nearly 16 weeks now.

*nlk* - I agree with Char; I would definitely check in at least once a week. That's what I did when I was waiting to be approved (I was very lucky that I was matched within 2 days so didn't have to do any chasing over that). It could be that the person they've matched you with is on holiday at the moment or something. Over the last few months they've been very fast with matching so I'm sure you'll be sorted very soon.


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww wanna b that's amazing then!!! Bet you won't sleep tonight with the excitement haha. 

Puglover, 16 weeks already?! Wow that's going quick!!!!

nlk yeah ring them, keeps them on their toes hehehe. 

Hope all you other girls are good

Just uploaded my turtle. My god it takes me days to work out how to put pics on here and then it's just so simple when I figure it out each time lol


----------



## Char111

Tasha your little baby picture is so cute. x Very cute xx


----------



## staceyemma

Welcome Min80 the girls on here are lvoely.
Hope everyone is ok sugarsweet, Char, Minnie, Hoping, Wannab, tasha  
I'm going to see nurse today as had period cramps and watery discharge (sorry TMI) for a week or so not lots but u know me worry worry  

As this is my first pregnancy u never know whats normal


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Stacey*  Good idea to get it checked out. It's probably just a bit of amniotic fluid, or could it be wee? TMI, I know, but it's not uncommon for pregnant women's muscles to 'go' down there if you know what I mean. As this is my third pregnancy I never know what to expect when I sneeze or laugh! I'm sure in your case it's nothing at all but sensible to get it checked out for peace of mind. x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks puglover just at docs now so hopefully they will put my mind at ease.
Xxx are u going to the lister anniversary BBQ?
Xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Yeah best to get it checked out staceyemma, it is worrying, this is my 6th pregnancy and its all still worry worry worry. I just thank god that there is ladies like you lot out there to help give advice at times of need. Lets hope it is just you having a few 'wee' accidents!!


----------



## nlk

Tasha, lovely pic!  

Stacey, hope your appointment helps to ease your mind a little bit!  

AFM, I emailed lister this morning to ask for an update...they emailed me back saying that they have a match for me, and that the recipient is so excited!! They're going to call me next week to sort out the dates that I need to come in, and to go over the treatment plan. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Char111

nlk great news. All very exciting now xx good luck xx


----------



## Tasha1979

nlk that's fantastic news!!!! You will be pupo in no time!!!! Eeeek!!!


----------



## Wanna b mum

Nik that fab news congrats  

Stacey good luck at docs hope all ok  

Tasha love ur pic  

Hi Minnie,puglover,char,hoping,sugarsweet and anyone else I missed,hope u all well x 

AFM had scan today all seems as should heart was beating and in correct place other than that not a lot to see as u all know to early but so happy to know all its right place. They was very nice and are giving me a free scan on the 11th sept to check again


----------



## Char111

Wanna b mum great news. Very happy for you xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks stacy and wanna b mum I'm fine pulled a muscle in my belly so on bed rest and pain killers but doing well my womb is now measuring at 16 weeks which is normal for twins can not wait for my 12 week scan 11 days to go x
Tasha loving the scan pic x
Nik welcome and great news not long now 
Min welcome to this thread is brilliant they really helped me through x
Minnie pullover hoping char buba and every one else hope your all well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Sugar, ouch that doesn't sound too nice!!! 

Wanna b, awww glad everything is good!! Lucky you with the freebie scan!!!

Hope your ok Stacey??


----------



## Minnie2

Wannabmum- fab news!! Pleased for you 
Min80- welcome!!
Nlk- fab news
Stacey- hope its just nothing. I read that there is usually more fluid from down under in the 2nd trimester and the ladies are right in the 3rd trimester, when you sneeze, cough sometimes a ill wee comes out! Heard that from my friends who have had babies too
Char- hope you're well

Hoping, sugar,carrie- hope you're all well x


----------



## sugarsweet

Tasha it is painful but just glad babies are ok so just going to rest up over week end and hope it gets a bit better x


----------



## Wanna b mum

Oh sugarsweet don't sound nice get lots rest   

Hope all u lovely ladies have fab weekend x


----------



## Min80

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well and has had good weekends.

NLK-Congrats on being matched!

AFM I had a call from the Lister on Friday to say that I have been matched already  and they needed me to order my donor sperm so I can get started.  I've been on the Xytex website and found a donor that I like, but I was away over the weekend and haven't called them yet so I am going to call Xytex tomorrow.  Has anyone else on here used Xytex and was it straightforward ordering the sperm?  I'm really worried in case by the time I call they are out of stock for the donor that I want!


----------



## Puglover1980

*stacey* - yeah, we're going to the Lister BBQ; are you? It sounds like a fun day. It would be lovely to meet some of the ladies from this thread. What did the nurse say about the fluid? All OK I hope.

*Nlk* - brilliant news; it all goes so fast from here.

*Min* - congrats to you too; so exciting. As I said to Nlk, things will start moving quickly now. You'll be in the 2ww before you know it! We have had ladies on this thread who've used Xytex but they haven't posted for several months. I think carrie lou used donor sperm too (apologies carrie if I'm wrong) but I'm not sure if it was from Xytex. If you're worried you could post on the donor sperm board to see if anyone can give you any advise, but I'm sure it'll be straightforward. I bet it was fun selecting a donor!

*wanna b mum* - fab news about your scan. And great that you'll get another one in two weeks for free!

Hello to everyone else. I hope you all had lovely weekends. I'm off to the midwife soon for my the 16-wk appointment. I'm really hoping she'll get the doppler out but I can't remember if they did that last time. x


----------



## sugarsweet

Morning puglover good luck at MW I'm sure they do listen to babies heart beat at 16 weeks  
Just a quick one from me when stopping the cyclogest what's the best way to do it I'm really nervous being with out them I'm 11 weeks now so do I just stop taking them at 12 weeks :/ I really don't want to !! X


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi ladies, 

i follow this thread as we were initially going to use lister, but then decided to try at manchester fertility as its a lot closer but lister was always my preference due to the good things i have heard.

I went to see MFS last week for my consultation and the consultant said they would need to refer my case to panel as I have AMH of 67 (which i know is really high) I will hear back this week but before I accept that egg share wont be for us I want to see what lister policy was with high AMH and see if any of you have as high an AMH as me and been accepted.

Thanks x


----------



## Char111

Hi sugar I came off the cyclogest slowly as the nurses at Lister told me to. I took both at 12 weeks then did 1 a day for a few days then every other day for a few days then stopped them at the end of week 12. But I was told to do that by the nurses. Always best to check. 
You could always email Lister and ask if you could come off them slowly as you are worried about stopping them.
I hope the muscle in my belly that you pulled is healing OK.

Puglover good luck for your midwife appointment, I think the midwife did the Doppler at 16 weeks for me so hopefully you get to hear your baby's HB today. Hope everything goes well x

Min80 I can't help you on the donor sperm website but like puglover said try the donor site on here and I am sure you can get lots of information from the ladies on there. Great news though your all set for treatment x

lulabelle2013 I have high AMH off the top of my head I am not sure what it was. I think 38. The best thing to do is to have a consultation there. If you are doing egg sharing or want to do egg sharing its free. So maybe give them a call. Your risk with be over stimulated with the injections but I am sure they see women like yourself with high amh all the time. Good luck with it all x

Minnie, hoping, satcey carrie, mmcm, wanna b mum and everyone else hope your doing well.

Afm 27 weeks today. have my scan next week to check bay's growth xx


----------



## staceyemma

hi everyone  

I'm 24 weeks today   scary stuff!

Hope everyone is ok?

Char can you PM me your email address  

xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks char may be I will call Mia and see what she recommends for me x
yes belly feeling a lot better just a lot of stretching and pulling going on now ! 
27 weeks wow good to see every thing is going grand  x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies  hope everyone is well

*min80* welcome to the thread the ladies are all lovely and very supportive  congrats no your match  exciting times! I didn't use donor sperm so I have no advice sorry 

*stacey* wow happy 24 weeks  time goes so quickly! I'm 19 weeks tomorrow!

*puglover* hope midwife went okay? The got the Doppler out at my 16 week appt, hope you got to hear baby's heartbeat 

*char* happy 27 weeks  not long at all before you meet your baby girl  how exciting!!! So good to hear you get to see your baby girl again also 

*lulabelle2013* mine was high but nowhere near as high as yours, Im not sure on the policy but couldn't see why not as you have a very good potential of producing loads of eggs am maybe worth giving them a call and asking 

*sugar* at 12 weeks I just went down to one a day for about 2/3 days and then stopped  hope you're feeling a little better

*minnie* how are you doing Hun I hope you're well

*wanna b mum* so glad your scan went well  amazing seeing them so small isn't it  lucky you getting a free scan 

*nlk* I know we speak on the other forum and txt, but just wanted to say on here congrats on your match 

*tasha* love your scan pic  I hope you're doing okay

*hi to anyone I missed *


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacy woohooo 24 weeks     

I have message you my email hun xxx Hope you have been feeling OK and had a good weekend xx

Hoping Hope you had a good weekend. When is your scan again hun? Hope all is well with your little baby girl xxx Have you brought lots of clothes?

I am not sure if to get more new born clothes or 3 months or up to month. have got a few bits of all the sizes but not enough.

Sugar yeah give the nurse a call. As your having twins they may let, at the time I was pregnant with triplets so that why they told me to come off slowly and I was worried as well.


----------



## Min80

Hi everyone,

Puglover and Charl-Good luck with your appointments and scans.

I feel like a right idiot.  I rushed home from work early so that I could call Xytex at the earliest opportunity before my chosen donor sold out (am terrified there will be a run on his sperm and I won't get the one I want!) and the office was closed.  After initial bafflement as to why this would be (I had worked out the time difference so it wasn't that), it turns out that today is a national holiday in America so they are closed all day.  Aargh!  And now I have visions of women all over America spending their day off perusing the Xytex sperm selection and all deciding they want the same donor as me.  

And this is surely going to be the least stressful part of IVF so lord knows how I am going to cope with the rest of it!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* hey Hun, my 20+6 scan is on the 16th, I'm online now looking to book a 28wk 4D scan as I want a DVD for memories 
Yes brought diff sizes like you- first size, up to 1 month and up to 3 months- I need more but unsure how much of each I need 

Hope you and your baby girl are doing okay 

*min80* gl I hope that you get the sperm you want


----------



## shenagh1

Lullabelle- my amh at lister with egg share was 57.8 and now it's up to 73.7!!!! And they haven't said anything! I did egg share last August no problem, they just inform you about the high risk of over stimulation and judge your meds by that! But it was no big deal for me x


----------



## Char111

shenagh1 your little baby girl is adorable so small and cute. xx

Hoping what 4d scan did you go for in the end? I loved the 4d scan I had. xx

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

thanks shenagh - i have spoke to lister they have said it shouldnt be a problem i will just need to be monitored very closely to not over stimulate.

I will see what MFS say first - should find out this week and if its a no then i will look at lister (wanted to use lister in the first place due to the success stories but london is rather far for us to travel)

sorry another question, i only have 1 day holiday left, did anyone have all the tests done on the same day or did you need to go twice? when i first enquiried they said i would need to go initally for bloods then if they were ok back for all the other tests, i am assuming the first bloods are AMH will they take the other clinics results for this?

thanks again to you lovely ladies

xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- Hope you're well. Wow you already book your 4D!! Are you doing it with babybond? I'm also looking to do it .

Char- How you feeling hon?Any more movement

Stacey- Congrats! 24 weeks already

lulabelle- You can ask to do all the test on the same day, except some tests which need to be done at certain times. AMH can be done at any time

Min80-Hope you managed to get your donor too

sugarsweet- Hope you are feeling better now

Hi to everyone else- puglover, carrie, wanna b mum


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I am doing well thanks just waiting for my scan next week on Tuesday. At last I am feeling movement has took till now till feel and see my stomach move. But mainly feel her in the evening. Not a lot a movement throughout the day but I think its because I am busy. I still have a routine as to when this baby is active. My husband even felt her last night. 
Are you feeling movement yet? xx
Where you going to get you 4d scan done? xx Hope that you have been well xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies 

*minnie* I haven't booked it yet but will within the next 2 weeks so its booked in advance for 28weeks  yes going to use babybond  hope you're doing okay What one are you looking to book?

*char* I'm going to book the one with the DVD and buy some keyrings etc  they showed me baby in 4d at the gender scan but they said it will be much better later on 

*lula* yes I gave them my results from my other clinic they accepted them as I live 2 hours away from lister


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thanks hoping to share, i am going to get an appointment booked in for the end of the month and then how long does it take for results to come back?

sorry for all the questions x


----------



## Tasha1979

Char it's fab when the hubby feels the baby, makes the men feel a bit more closer to the baby, I can't wait for that again!! 

Hope your all good!!??

Well I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and was meant to stop the cyclogest, well as you all know this is daunting lol. Did any of you's stop in one go or wean off them?? I have been using 1 a day for this last week but have 2 boxes left. I don't know if I'm doing more harm than good?!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* I done 1 for a couple of days at 12 weeks and then stopped them, if you're worried maybe ask one of the nurses?

*lula* I'm not sure, I had all my results done from another clinic, I'm sure someone else can help though


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies 

Tasha, i don't think the cyclogest can do any harm i have been told by my consultant that in my next pregnancy i will have a cervical stitch at 14 weeks plus cyclogest upto 32 weeks 

Good to see all the baby scan photos lovely 

AFM i have been quiet for a few days been quiet depressed as AF been no show this is not like me iwas expecting it Friday so could have started stims today. Thankfully its come on today   and i have a scan on Friday n hopefully start stims then. The waiting has been killing me i just want to start the tx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - I started reducing the dose from 12 weeks. I did one a day for a few days, then one every other day for a few days. I had four packs from Lister and six packs from my GP so that took me up to just over 13 weeks including my weaning-off phase, so I didn't have any left. After about ten weeks your placenta takes over and there's really no benefit in a low-risk pregnancy to continue taking it, so you'll be fine to stop.

*Lulabelle* - it depends how busy the off-site lab is. All the standard bloods come back really quickly but the genetic tests (which get sent away) take longer - 4-6 weeks. I think all of my results were back within 5 weeks. I've got the exact dates somewhere - I'll see if I can dig them out so I can give you an exact answer. But like I said, it will depend on how busy the lab is at the time.

*Tito* - so sorry you had to wait a few more days, but great news that AF finally arrived.

Hugs to everyone. x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Lulabelle* - my half-day consultation was on 21 March and I was officially accepted (i.e. all my results were back and cleared) on 15 April. I had already had the CD2 bloods done before the consultation but all the other bloods were ordered the day of the consultation. Hope that gives you a vague idea of timescales.

Haha - just realised the dates are in my signature!


----------



## staceyemma

Tasha I weaned off them too, it is scary I know!

I did what puglover did one a day then one every other day then none  

You'll be ok  

Hope everyone is good today   I have my midwife appointment today.


----------



## Tasha1979

Thanks girls, the bum bullets have now ceased!! Yay!!!!!!!!    

Staceyemma, good luck today at the midwives  

Tito, oooh how exciting!! Fingers crossed you can start Friday!!

Hope you other girls are good!?

Booked a 14 week scan for next Thursday!! Its a 4D one and a 90+% rate for gender (if facing the right way hahahaha) So excited!!!


----------



## staceyemma

No more bum bullets for tash    
you won't miss them hey


----------



## Tasha1979

Oooooooohhh noooo lovely things that they are hahaha


----------



## Minnie2

Char- hi hon, that's such good news..You must be so pleased and relieved now. Still no movement for me, i think it will come perhaps in a few weeks. Great that your hubby felt it too...aww.. Not booked my 4d yet, I'm just looking forward to a short break to Italy next week. Last break for the year..babymoon!

Tito- Glad AF has arrived for you! Have you started injections?

Hoping- How you feeling hon? Your scan's is on the 16th right? bet you can't wait. Im thinking of the full for 4d..I think it's £138? i need to check again.

Tasha- bet you're pleased , no more bullets... I completely stopped at week  12 and also stopped my nasty injection that i took for 3 months...which was a relieve. So exciting, you're going for another gender scan!! Will it be with baby bond?

Stacey- Hope all is well? Good luck with yr appt today? Are you getting a lot of kicks still?

Puglover- Hope all is well with you too x


----------



## staceyemma

All is good thank you Minnie yes feeling him kick a bit more now I love it  
How about you how are you?


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- That's good, time has really flew, 24 weeks for you. I'm 21 weeks in 3 days , no movement yet so i'll wait a few more weeks..hopefully some kicks come in then! All good so far, although im starting to have backaches and it's really not nice...esp at work 
Did you have any backaches?


----------



## Tasha1979

Minnie nah it's my local spire hospital (10 mins down the road, £130) They have a consultant that scans you for no extra cost. You get a DVD, photos and a cd with the whole scan in pictures. I will probably go to the baby bond one for my big, big 4D scan   hope your back feels better soon, my niece had this and was advised to wear a belly support.  

Can't believe how far gone some of you are!!! It's gone so quick!!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- That sounds good. Are you secretly hoping for a confirmation for lil girl? I bet the 3 boys will treat her like a princess!! 
I must google to see any remedies! Looking fwd to your update next week !


----------



## Tito

Tasha    no more bum bullets its a wonderful thing when its over

Minnie dont worry you'll soon feel the movements

Staceyemma wow time flies 24 weeks 

Everyone else i've left out hope you are doing well ladies one more sleep and fx i will start injecting tomorrow


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Minnie I would love a girl!!!! I'd still be cautious until the 20 week scan but I want to start buying (I shall keep receipts hahaha). Poor girl would have a nightmare when she's older with 3 big burly brothers (15yr old is nearly 6ft!!!) no boyfriends for her lol (phew!!  )

Try a warm bath  

Oh Tito I really have got everything crossed you can start tomorrow!!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha that's great you have stopped the cyclogest. Good luck for the scan next week I hope its still your little girl xx

Hi Minnie I am good thanks I hope you are to. I wouldn't worry just yet about movement. I had so much movement yesterday but hardly any today. I wish this little lasy would stay active stops me worrying.
Enjoy your trip to Italy. Be nice to have one last holiday before baby x

Tito good luck for starting injections xxx

Stacey, hoping, puglover, and all you other lovely ladies hope your all doing well,

I am so glad its Friday tomorrow and another week has nearly gone by, I tick off week knowing that its a step closer to meeting my little girl x  I am 28 weeks on Monday can't wait to reach to 30 week mark x


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies i have started stims today


----------



## Min80

Great news-Good luck Tito.    Wishing you all the best for a


----------



## shenagh1

Everything crossed for you tito xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Tito- All the best to you !


----------



## Tasha1979

Ahhh Tito fab news!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Tito lots of luck Hun x


----------



## Min80

Morning all,

Hope everything is OK with everyone.

AFM I have ordered my donor sperm and it should arrive at the Lister on Wednesday.  They have sent me a provisional treatment plan, and now I am trying to figure out what to tell work as obviously I will be having to shoot off every few days for scans and then will need time off for EC and ET (hopefully!)  Obviously the dates cannot be confirmed yet and I am a teacher so I can't just take days off here and there.  I just wondered if anyone else had been in this situation and whether you told work what was going on or just said "medical appointments."  I'm worried that if I say the latter they will think I have a medical condition which means I'm going to be taking more time off or won't be able to do my job but if I tell them it's IVF they might insist on unpaid leave or treat me differently because they'll know I'm TTC and will be thinking I'll be off on maternity leave.

I'm also going to be applying to move up the pay scale so I feel that if they think I'll be going on maternity they'll find any excuse they can to refuse me a pay rise!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Min* - good news about the sperm. Regarding time off, in my opinion if you're about to ask for a pay rise you'd be better off keeping it vague. I told my line manager all about it, but I only felt comfortable doing so because he and his wife had been through IVF three times and I knew he'd be understanding. Also, he knew all about my loss back in October when I was signed off for a couple of weeks, so the fact that I was trying for a baby wasn't a secret anyway. For me it took the pressure off knowing he knew what was going on, but I can see how not everyone would feel like that. I took 2 weeks off from EC as annual leave as it didn't feel right being signed off when I wasn't actually sick, if you know what I mean.

It can get tricky towards the end of stimms when you're having a scan every other day. Nondescript medical appointments should suffice I'd say. Let us know what you decide. x


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie* - don't know if you're still about but just saw your good news on another thread. Congrats on the BFP. I'd lost track of where you were up to with the FET. Brilliant news. xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi Puglover, thanks so much   I've been having a break from FF during the 2ww, as last time round the stress and pressure was just too much so I thought a bit of space would help me stay calmer this time round, and it worked! Hope all is well with you   


Min80, great news that you will be starting soon   We also used donor sperm as my DH is azoospermic. I told my boss the truth that I was having IVF. I didn't know how else to explain needing time off at such short notice (as Puglover says, during stims you often have scans every other day and for me it meant taking the entire day off work as it is such a long trek to the Lister). However, I am quite lucky in that I work for the NHS which is very female dominated, my boss is a woman, and another lady in my office has recently had IVF and is now pregnant. So all in all my work have been very supportive. I had to use annual leave for all my appointments though. I know I've been very fortunate but for me it was a relief to tell someone the truth and have her support, not have to make up a cover story etc. Also my work have a policy of not discriminating on the basis of pregnancy or having children. But if this is something that worries you, then perhaps you could say something along the lines of needing gynae treatment, as this is something that doesn't normally invite any more questions! I hope you work it out   


AFM, well as Puglover says, I got a BFP this morning, 9dp6dt   so I believe I am 4+1 today. It's early days but I'm thrilled   I want to book an early scan but think going back to the Lister for it would be very expensive, factoring in train fares for both of us, so am going to look into having it done privately somewhere local. Does anyone have any experience of having scans done elsewhere?


----------



## Journey99

Just a quick one to say Tito we've got all our fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Carrie* - I didn't have my early scan at Lister either. I just couldn't justify the £165 compared to £75 at My Ultra Baby. Plus you can only have a scan at Lister Monday-Friday during working hours and I didn't want to have more time off work! So I went to My Ultra Baby in Highgate for a Sunday morning appointment. They have locations all over and I found them pretty thorough. We got to hear the baby's heartbeat at 6+5 - I don't think you get that at Lister.


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoo carrie fantastic news!!! Well done!!!

Min great news about the sperm!!! 

Puglover. We got to hear the heartbeat at the lister. Although I'm not sure this justifies the £165 hahahaha. 

Hope everyone is good??


----------



## sugarsweet

Morning hope every one is well 
congrates carrie on the bfp x
AFM 12 week scan tomorrow seems to have come around quick seems like only yesterday I was waiting to be matched ! I'm exited but nervous all at once just want to no every thing is ok then I can start enjoying and looking at baby bits  x


----------



## nlk

Congrats on your bfp carrie! I bet you're over the moon!

tito, good luck with stimming. Hope it all goes well for you 

sugasweet, good luck with your scan tomorrow...can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## staceyemma

Tito wishing you all the luck in the world  

Can't believe I missed your BFP Carrie!
congratulations darling!  

Sugar good luck for your scan tomoro I want to hear all about it!

Char, Minnie, Hoping, Tash, Puglover how are we all? xxxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Tito hope the stims are going well x

Min80 glad your donor sperm has arrived at Lister and you have your plan. I was lucky as I am free lance to worked my work around my scans. I would tell your work as you have to have scans every other day x

Sugarsweet good luck tomorrow for the scan.

Hope everyone else is doing well and had a good weekend x


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies

Carrie congrats on the BFP thats wonderful news

Minnie80 thats great news too

Sweetsugar enjoy the scan tomorrow its a wonderful thing

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Char111

Carrie forgot to say congrats great news. Xx


----------



## carrie lou

Thank you ladies   Don't think it's sunk in yet, this morning when I woke up I had to have another look at my positive test from yesterday to make sure I hadn't dreamt the whole thing    


Tito, lots of good luck for this cycle    


Sugar, 12 weeks already   Good luck for your scan. Love the bump picture, you are blooming   


Puglover, thanks for the info . Unfortunately there isn't a My Ultra Baby near us but there is a Baby Bond, think I might go with them. They charge £100 but that seems to be about the going rate. Hope you are well  


Hope everyone is ok this evening. I've had such a busy day at work, think I will be in bed early tonight


----------



## carrie lou

Ladies, quick question... Did any of you ask your GP to prescribe cyclogest? I know we have to continue it until 12 weeks and I only have enough for another 3 weeks or so. Might be cheaper asking GP than getting a prescription from the Lister?


----------



## Tito

Last time i got a prsciption from lister without charge but got the cyclogest at ASDA as it was cheaper


----------



## Tasha1979

My GP wouldn't prescribe it (worth a go though) but I did the same as Tito. Asda were alot cheaper.


----------



## Puglover1980

*carrie* - I was really lucky. My lovely GP agreed to prescribe it, which was a relief as after the costs for freezing I was really worrying about where I might find another £60-100 from! When I went to Boots to fill the prescription they asked me if I paid for my prescriptions and I told them I was pregnant (which was why I needed the Cyclogest) but didn't yet have my maternity exemption card. They said not to worry about the card but to make sure I had it next time, and they didn't charge me the standard NHS prescription charge! So I ended up getting it for free.

It's definitely worth asking your GP first.

Hey *Stacey* - I'm good thanks, although have been feeling quite sick if I don't eat every couple of hours. It's not a morning sickness feeling but just extreme hunger. I feel like I don't stop eating! See you on Saturday. x

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover you have a ticker  

I don't stop eating!  
FOOD FOOD FOOD  

Trying to eat better recently as the food I have been wanting to eat is not good food!  

Are you finding out the sex of your baby Puglover?
If you have already please excuse me my head is like a sieve!


----------



## Puglover1980

Yeah *Stacey*, I thought I'd finally take the plunge and get a ticker! I'm the same as you - everything I want to eat is bad for me. I've just finished a chocolate bar. It was amazing though! Yes, we _will_ be finding out the sex this time (in 3 weeks' time!). We were dead against finding out last time because we were both so desperate for a girl. We thought that if we found out at 20 weeks and it was a boy, we might feel disappointed and then we'd feel guilty for feeling disappointed! We figured that once I'd gone through labour and delivery we'd be so ecstatic that we'd be over the moon whatever. This time we've been through so much to get to this point and we're just so happy to be pregnant. I think if we have a boy it'll be nice because we'll have one of each, and if it's a girl that's wonderful because our daughter is the best!


----------



## staceyemma

Glad you enjoyed your chocolate bar  

Puglover either way girl or boy they will be just perfect   a lovely brother or sister for your little girl


----------



## sugarsweet

Scan went very well both babies are healthy and growing they are both bigger for dates and are both the same size i can now relax and enjoy x
Hope every one is well xx


----------



## Kazzab25

Hi ladies!!
How is everyone! 
Thought if drop by to see how you all are!

Carrie my dr gave me a prescription for cyclogest and we got it for free as pregnant! 

What's the news ? 

Congrats on new bfp!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Kazza, thanks   


Sugar, great news on the scan   


Puglover, we did things the other way round - found out at 20 weeks that we were having a boy, as we were just too excited to wait  but this time we are thinking of having a surprise. We don't mind either way, I am just so thrilled to be having any baby at all after what we've been through to get this far   


I've made an appointment with my GP to ask her to prescribe some cyclogest, she has been really good in the past about things like blood tests for tx, so I'm hoping she will do it. Goodness me I'd forgotten how tiring the first trimester is - I had a two hour nap this afternoon while DS was sleeping, and still feel like I need an early night! And I seem to sleep so much more deeply now.


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks carrie x


----------



## Tasha1979

Fantastic news sugar, always a relief to hear that!!

Carrie awwww I'm too impatient to do that haha. Good luck with the GP, will be so much better if you can get the cyclogest at prescription cost!! I never had the sleepy moments, I was quite annoyed that I couldn't sneak some snoozing in, however coming up to 14 weeks I'm now wanting to go bed at 9pm with having a 2hr nap in the afternoons    

Puglover hahaha enjoy that chocolate!! I think your having a girl if you like chocolate. I always craved starchy food with my boys, crisps and chips all the way!!! Can't wait to find out what your having!! 

Staceyemma you eat what you want Hun, it's your body telling you what it needs, just get the healthy bits in between hehehe. 

I'm feeling good, as I said to carrie, only just starting to feel pregnant!! Got a bump and can't wear none of my beloved jeans woohoo!! Everyone is noticing now and I love it!!!

Hope you other girls are good!


----------



## Char111

carrie lou I hope you manage to get your cyclogest off the Gp. I paid for mine at Lister which I know now I should of asked my GP as they cost me a lot.
I am starting to feel tired again like the first trimester. My midwife took my blood yesterday to test my iron.
I hope you aren't to tired xx

Kazzab how are you and the twins? I bet you are growing now. How many weeks are you now? I hope that you are well.

Sugarsweet great news on the scan and I am glad both babies are doing well x

Tasha glad your feeling good In the first trimester I didn't have sickness or no real symptoms apart from tiredness. When is scan again?

Puglover I thought I was having a boy as all the old wife tales pointed towards a boy, I craved salty food, had no sickness so I don't believe all these wife tales now. But a boy or a girl would be nice like you say.

Hoping, Stacey, Minnie how are you all? x


----------



## Puglover1980

I'm definitely craving savoury things far more than sweet, but I was like that in my first pregnancy too (and in general I'm a far more savoury person - I'd usually always rather have a packet of crisps than chocolate, but chocolate is good too!). So who knows? I'm going to put it out there and say that I think it's a girl simply because the 12-week scan this time looked exactly the same as my daughter's did. There's a theory about the shape of the skull, but as with all gender theories these things only tend to be right 50% of the time! Not long until we know for sure.


----------



## Char111

wow puglover just seen your 17 weeks 1 day that has gone so quick. not long now till your 20 week scan xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I know Char, hasn't it just?!


----------



## Tasha1979

Heheh I love all this gender guessing, so exciting!! 

Char got a 14 week 4D and normal scan tomorrow. Hopefully it will be in the right position to see the sex although I will still be cautiously excited until my big scan in November (seems too long to wait!!!) hope your iron levels are ok.


----------



## carrie lou

I craved sweet things all through my first pregnancy and had a little boy so there goes that theory   But someone at work said she could tell I was carrying a boy by the shape of my bump   All a bit silly if you ask me, but good fun anyway   


I now have a midwife appointment booked and a Bounty pack   It still doesn't feel real though! Maybe it will sink in when I start being sick   Still got to book my early scan, hoping to get it done around 7 weeks so we can see the heartbeat.


----------



## Char111

Hi tasha how was your scan? Xx hope it went well xg


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi char. It's not until 8pm, thought I'd get a nice late one as hubby works a couple of hrs from home......typically he worked 5 minutes down the road today....tsk tsk!! Lol. The evening is draaaaaaaging so bad


----------



## Char111

Tasha good luck. Keeping my fingers crossed its still your little girl xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww thankyou!!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Well girls had a lovely scan!! The bubba looked so scary in 3D and looks like it has dame Edna glasses on hahahaha. It's lovely and healthy and measuring perfect and the best bit is its 95% a girl!!! Woohoo!!!!! We are so ecstatic!!


----------



## Char111

Brilliant news Tasha was looking out for your post. And a little girl as well is even better news. Yeah 4d scans that early are a bit strange but I think there brilliant when the baby gets bigger. xx So happy for you x


----------



## Tito

Tasha       congrats team pink well done you...


----------



## staceyemma

Tasha great news darling!


----------



## Puglover1980

Tasha that's lovely. Congrats.


----------



## Tasha1979

Thanks girls   

Got 3 little boys looking forward to a little pink baby haha


----------



## carrie lou

Congrats Tasha


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies so sorry I haven't really been on much...
Hope you're all well

*sugar* I am Glad to hear both babies are doing well  brilliant news 

*carrie* I can't remember if I have congratulated you yet or not- CONGRATULATIONS  I managed to get cyclogest from my gp, did you manage to?are you having your scan at lister or elsewhere?

*tasha* congrats on your baby girl  soooo many lovely girls clothes in next- my little girl has pratically all of it already haha!

*char, stacey, minnie, puglover, kazza* hope all you and your babies are doing well

*hi to anyone I missed! I'm on my phone*


----------



## bubba-fairy

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, basically the health authority have lost my files so I don't know when they will be found  or when I can start treatment but in all honesty I wanted to come here now to talk to you about something else.
I stupidly went with my best friend today for her to have a termination because I was all she had, but before I go into it I completely understand that this is totally inappropriate to talk to you about this but I've been crying all day and she's told me not even to tell my DH. Before I go on I need the thumbs up or down. It may be TMI


----------



## bubba-fairy

to addto the above if anyone wants to pm me please do, that may be best. I feel so down.


----------



## Tito

Bubba i understand your pain love but firstly do you personally feel you are strong enough and ready to be with your friend when she goes. I know it is hard but she too my have good reasons why she is doing this its hard for us to hear as we are struggling to have children but i am never critical as you never know what she may be going thru maybe she is not ready yet and believes that is the right thing to do.  but all we can do is   that she will be fine.

Bubba be strong dear its hard but your friend may need you more than you think love. Hope they find your records soon though  for you


----------



## sugarsweet

Arwww buba I been were you are twice with my best friend it's hard to be there as a best friend and bite your tongue on your views. the fact you even went with her while struggling with your Fertilty problems what a great best friend you are. I think if its going to make you feel so down you should talk to her about may be some one else going along I'm sure she will understand.
I do hope you can start treatment soon xx


----------



## carrie lou

Bubba, what an awful situation for you to be in   I know I would have found it very painful what with having struggled to get pregnant, to watch someone else terminate a pregnancy. BUT I'm sure she must have had good  reasons to do so and can't have gone into it lightly, it's not anyone else's place to judge or criticise her choice. I agree with Sugar that you have been an amazing friend to support her through this even though it must have been incredibly hard for you. Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Minnie2

Bubba- you have been amazing friend. It's not easy but sugar is right. Perhaps do let her know how you feel. Do take care and hope they find your records ASAP.

Sugar- glad your scan went well and both babies are well hon

Carrie- hope all is ok with you too. Have you a scan soon?

Char- how are you hon? Are you already 29 weeks? Im ok, apart from my bp has been high then it fluctuates to normal. So just being monitored closely on that.No movements yet, sometimes some weird feelings inside but nothing major.. Lol . GP told me it can happen at 28 weeks sometimes! So guess ill sit and wait.

Hoping- hope you're well too. 

Puglover, Stacey,  tito anyone I missed- hope you're all well


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping nice to hear from you? How many weeks are you now ? Hope everything is going well with you xx

Bubba Like everyone else says you have been an amazing friend and I know it would have been very hard fro you do but your friend had her reasons and us ladies can't judge her for what she did. You only doing what any other person would do for their best friend. I really hope that they find your medical records soon as I know how eager you want to get going like all of us did. Just keep on at them to find it.  

Minnie hi have you been away on holiday? How many weeks are you now? I am 29 weeks tomorrow. I am having quite a bit of movement now but still have quite days which worries me. That's good your getting monitored for your blood pressure. Luckily mine is staying within the normal range but I know in the 3rd trimester it can go up a bit. I hope you have been feeling well though apart from the Blood pressure. I wouldn't worry to much about movement yet but you could always call you midwife. I did a 24 weeks pregnant and had a scan and baby was fine x

Tasha hope your well and carrie hope you have been feeling OK and not to tired.

Sugar hope your well and them little twins are doing well xx

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- wow 29 weeks already!!! Time is flying. Glad to know all is well your little one. Yes BP seems to fluctuate which is worrying but they are no signs of swelling which they worry could be pre- eclampsia. I almost cancelled the break but went ahead as my bp was back to normal before I left. It's a little above average on Friday the last time I went down to the GP. Back to work tomorrow so just trying to take things easy.Have you anymore scans on the NHs?
Hope you're resting we'll x
Tasha- just read your news!!! Congrats on having a little gal!!! So pleased for you x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie glad you had a good holiday. back to work is always hard after having a holiday. But take it easy.
Yes I have another scan at 36 weeks a growth scan had a scan at 28 weeks and baby was fine. I am seeing my midwife every 2 weeks now. Do you have anymore scans on the NHS? xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* I'm well thanks  I'm 21 weeks on tues- I have my 20wk scan tomorrow looking forward to seeing my little girl again 

How are things going with you

*minnie* I'm well thanks, how many weeks are you now?? How you feeling??

*carrie* sorry to hear this, I understand everyone has different situations and its for no one to judge  have you already been with your friend?- or going? Must be hard for you to go through that with your friend, thinking of you


----------



## Char111

Hi Hoping I hope your scan goes well today? I got a proper 4d scan done today got the dvd and keyring. Got about 20 pictures and a few in colour so it was amazing you will love your 4d scan when you have it. This little baby girl is 3lb6 already so she is growing well. I will look out for your update on your scan xx

Hope everyone else had a great weekend and your all doing well x


----------



## kezzababes

Hi girls, a quick question- what does a donor pay for in the egg share programme? 


Thanks


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *kezzababes*. At Lister the donor egg sharer pays a £75 HFEA fee. If it's standard IVF and there are no embryos to freeze, that is all you would have to pay. All your screening tests and scans are free, as is all the medication and monitoring during your IVF cycle. If you require ICSI, you pay a greatly reduced cost of £750. If you have embryos left over to freeze, it's £950 (or in that region - I can't remember the exact figure). If you have a partner, he will need tests done too. If you have these done at Lister you would have to pay for those also, but most people go to their GP for these. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* scan went really well 
Baby is measuring all well and everything looks normal 

SORRY FOR THE UPCOMING ESSAY, I NEED TO VENT!!!!

The tech though I want to complain- she hardly talked to us in there, spent hardly anytime scanning was soooo rushed, oh asks a question and she was blunt.
Oh said "awww look shes sucking her thumb" the tech said "no her hands are in her face" EXCUSE ME you can see she is sucking her thumb clearly we have a pic of it lol!!!

I said she had her hands on her face at the 16 week scan "oh why you have a scan then" I said "we paid privately to find ur the gender as really wanted to know" then her attitude stunk!!!
She didn't ask if we wanted confirmation of gender or not I had to ask her to check at the end!- she is for sure is a girl 

Then baby kept putting hands near face and with the scanning Doppler thing she hit my stomach- I'm soooooo angry!!!! At the private place I went to previously she tapped with her finger! This lady done it with the scanning device and hard- when she done it I felt baby jump and kick me 

The experience was awful she ruined it for us 

But so happy to see baby real briefly and know that she is okay 

ANYWAY....
Sorry for the ME post....
I'm so glad that your 4d scan was amazing and you got colour photos, DVD and keyring  private scans are far better than the NHS ones 
Bet you will be watching the DVD constantly  I can't wait to get one done 
Wow your lil girl is growing lovely bless her 
How are you feeling


----------



## kezzababes

Thanks puglover. I'm looking at becoming a recipient so I'm guessing we pick up all other costs including medication?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezzababes* - I have no idea about recipient costs I'm afraid, but there appears to be a comprehensive price list on the clinic website: http://www.ivf.org.uk/egg-sharing/cost/ It looks like 'all' you pay for on top of your own costs is the donor's medication and screening blood tests, and the clinic picks up the additional costs.


----------



## Char111

Hoping hun you should complain that's not nice for you to feel like you did during a scan. And its very worrying for us these scans esp the 20 week scan. The lady that scanned you sounded horrible. NHS can be a jock sometimes and they are under staffed so that's why they were prob rushing. But defo complain and say you felt upset by the way she spoke to you and did the scan x Do you have anymore scans on the nhs? x


----------



## Char111

kezza I am not sure how much it is if you are looking for a donor to match with to have her eggs. We all did egg sharing so had our treatment free just a few costs to pay. I expect you would have to pay for your medication to get your lining thick and the transfer of the embryos then the cost of the donors eggs. But on website it will tell you more x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* thank you for the understanding, I'm making a complaint tomorrow... I'm so not happy with how I was treated I wasn't grated like that by another tech that done my 12wk scan :/

I have o kore NHS scans now... Just looking forward to when I book my private scan.... 

Hope you're okay?

*kezza* sounds like the ladies have given you great advice- maybe give lister a call  gl


----------



## kezzababes

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tasha1979

My god!!!! hoping I would have punched her in the face!!! Defiantly complain that's disgusting!!!  
Do you not have a 32 week NHS scan in your area?? If you do I would request not to see her, cheeky cow!!  

Awww char sound amazing!!! That's one big bubba!! My boys were measuring that's at 30 weeks!! Lol. (I only have small bubbas though). 

Minnie hope your feeling better  

Hope everyone else is good?!

I'm doing well. Boys are keeping me on their toes with their ice hockey and school clubs, it's wearing me out!! Lol but wouldn't have it any other way. I'm craving coke!!! It's so bad for me but I just need it!! And I usually don't like it hahaha.  Anyone else got any cravings


----------



## Minnie2

Hoping- sorry to hear your scan experience didn't go well. I was lucky to have the same nice lady do my scan for 12 and 20w. I didn't bother to tell them that I had private gender scan. Was today the 20w scan? Glad ill girl is doing well x
Char- how was 4d? Must have been a good experience. Do you see the baby's features and etc? Already 3 pounds, that's good... I have no scans with NHS till 34 weeks. Only monitoring my bp for now with the GP. 
Kezza- I assume you will have to pay full prices. I could not egg share and had to pay for everything in full. I think Icsi is £1400 as I recollect reading that. all the best with your next round


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha-haha, coke craving? My colleague had that and the baby use to kick after that. Hope you're feeling we'll otherwise.. Weirdly I hardly have any cravings , maybe not yet!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping that is a terrible expereince for a scan! I'd have punched her in the head  

Please do complain about her!

Who knows u might get a free scan with someone else there  

hi to everyone else.

I've woken up with a red rash across my chest and I'm itchy all over.
I have changed my stretch mark cream so maybe its that?

Have been itchy the past week or so


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey I had a rash over my chest and back and went to the doctors she told me it was nothing to worry about. I have to keep an eye on it and see if it spreads which it hasn't yet but call your midwife or doctor to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its quite red and itchy Char its driving me nuts oh well less than an hour and I'll see a doctor! xx


----------



## carrie lou

Stacey, ouch - sorry to hear about the rash. Definitely check with the doctor but hopefully it's nothing to worry about   


Hoping, sorry to hear you had such a bad scan experience   


Kezzababes, the others have given you good advice. I seem to remember seeing a price list on the Lister's website, maybe have a look for that - or falling that give them a ring - they are all very helpful  


Here everyone else is well  


I'm doing well. 5w3d now, and feeling quite tired with the occasional queasy moment but otherwise not too bad. Saw my lovely GP this morning who was delighted at my news and happily prescribed some more cyclogest for me - I didn't even have to pay for it   so all sorted now. Have my MW appointment next week and a scan on the 1st October, when I will be 7 weeks. Just praying all is OK in there. I'm sure I felt much sicker in my last pregnancy so it is hard for me to believe that I'm actually pregnant as I feel so well! (So far anyway!) Well, my little boy is having his nap now so I'm going to take the chance to put my feet up for a bit. Love to everyone


----------



## Tasha1979

Stacey awww sorry about the rash, sounds irritating!!! Are you allowed to use calomine lotion in pregnancy??

Carrie so pleased everything is going good so far. Result about your cyclogest!! 

Had consultant today, not the news I was hoping for. I wanted a normal birth but after 2 sections he advised against it. He said there was a 1/200 chance of my uterus rupturing with one section alone  
I hate staying in hospitals!!!
Got a nasty bladder infection so on 500mg of amoxicillin. BP was 90/50 so on the low side, they are checking my thyroid levels to make sure tabs are working as they are meant to. Think I'm just going to crawl into bed now lol.


----------



## Tito

Tasha ah am sure its for the best dear that your consultant has afvised that hope your infection gets better

Stacey sorry about the rash hope it goes quickly

Carrie lou so happy for you and what a lovely GP you've got

Hoping oh you poor thing   thank God everything else was fine

AFM getting ready to hit the trigger shot in less than an hour  

Hope everyone i have left out is doing well


----------



## Min80

Good luck Tito! Hope all goes well.

Tasha-hope your infection clears up soon.

AFM I start on the pill tomorrow so it's all starting to happen now.  Hopefully I will only be on the pill for a week or so before I can start DR.  AF started a couple of days later than expected so not sure if that will make a difference to when I have my pill scan.  I've put in for the time off from work now. I think my boss was a bit shocked at the number of appointments but I have just given them the bare minimum of information about it because I really didn't want them knowing that I am TTC.  Thank you everyone for all your advice on what to tell work btw.  It definitely helped to hear how other people had got round the situation.  I will keep you all posted!

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned and hope all is well.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Min* - it's exciting to finally get started isn't it? How long have you got to take the pill for? Keep us posted with how everything goes.

*Tito* - enjoy your drug-free day today and LOADS of luck for EC tomorrow. Looking forward to your egg update!  x

*Tasha* - really sorry they've advised against the birth you want. I know several women who had a successful VBAC (even after a couple of c-sections). Ultimately it's your choice, so I'd say weigh up all the options and see how you feel once you get to around 30 weeks. Obviously your consultant wants what's best for you, and you want to do what's best for the baby. I guess do a bit of independent research so that you're informed about all the possible risks from both sides. After all, as you know having had two of them, a c-section is major surgery and in my opinion should only ever be done if absolutely necessary. I hope you feel better soon - that infection sounds nasty. x

Hello to everyone else. 

AFM, I'm counting down the days to a week off work! We're off to Belgium on Saturday. It'll be my first (and last) holiday this year. (I definitely don't count the two weeks I had off for EC/recovery/some of the 2ww!) Have been feeling really rough the last couple of days because a temp sitting next to me has been dousing herself in the rankest perfume ever. I think she must be bathing in it. It gave me the worst headache yesterday, which I think I've _just_ managed to get rid of. I ended up sending an email to her line manager yesterday explaining that the smell is making me sick and he needs to say something to her! Bit of an awkward one, but I don't see why I should feel like throwing up constantly just to avoid hurting someone's feelings! I've got 100 job applications/CVs to get through by the end of this week (I'm interviewing for two new members of staff when I get back from my holiday) as well as a ton of normal work, so I guess I should get off here really! I feel a bit bad that I got promoted to a managerial role right before I announced my pregnancy, but my manager (who put me forward for it) knew I was having IVF so I guess he knew what could happen. I'm very lucky that they're so open-minded where I work - other places could have easily discriminated against me and passed me over for promotion I guess. So I'll have two new members of staff _and_ my maternity cover to settle into the team before I go on leave. That will be relaxing (sarcasm)! Bye for now ladies. x


----------



## Minnie2

Tito- Good luck for your upcoming EC 

Min- Good luck with starting! not long now..

Puglover- ENjoy your break... Will be a nice to getaway. I had a short break last week and it is also my last one for the year..

Char- Hope you're well hon

Sugar,hoping,stacey- Hope you're all well x


----------



## staceyemma

hi Minnie how are you doing?



I'm good thanks


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- am good thanks but very tired, back aches and pressure on the belly area.
All good with you?


----------



## Wanna b mum

Puglover hope u have a lovely break  

Tito good luck for egg collection  

Sugarsweet glad ur scan went well  

Carrie congrats on ur bfp  

Hoping sorry ur scan she sounds terrible I would complain. But glad baby all well x

Stacey hope ur rash eased and not spread  

Char,Minnie and anyone else I forgot hope u all well.

Afm had another scan last week all seems well heard heartbeat was amazing  had no sickness just tired can't stay up past 9pm .lol so counting down to my 12 week scan which is on 15/10 so will be bout 13 weeks by then. Sorry if I missed anyone in personals not been on for few weeks so tried catch up thro old posts x


----------



## Min80

Hi everyone, hope all is well.

Puglover-Have a fabulous holiday!

I've got to take the pill for at least 12 days so the date of my pill scan has changed and won't now be until 1st October.  Still seems like ages away but I'm sure it will fly by.  Really looking forward to getting started and now I've started the pill it feels like I'm finally doing something.


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies 

Ok ladies here is my final shortlist for my squidges name ( not so shortlist! ) our surname is lewis

Opinions??
*
Bailey Lewis 

Maddox Lewis 

Jamie Lewis 

Oscar Lewis 

Theo Lewis 

Henry Lewis 

Riley Lewis 

George Lewis 

Austin Lewis 

Mason Lewis 

Jack Lewis 

Sidney Lewis 

Reece Lewis 

Toby Lewis 

Harrison Lewis 

Evan Lewis 

Alexander Lewis* 

I can take honest opinions! 

Rash is slowly getting better


----------



## Puglover1980

*Stacey* - that is quite a list! You're very brave putting them all out there - we deliberately didn't tell anyone last time and haven't this time either. Do you have a favourite? I'm a bit funny with baby names and our one criterion has always been to avoid anything that is really popular (mainly because my husband is David and had 4 other Davids in his class at school, and I was 1 of 4 Amys). We try to go for unusual but not weird! Because of that, I'm not crazy about most of the names on your list, simply because lots of them are among the top boys' names chosen last year, and some remind me of celebrities (Angelina Jolie and Maddox; that Kardashian woman and Mason). But it all depends on your criteria. I _love_ Austin. Surnames as first names are becoming quite a popular choice, but I've not encountered that one before. I think it's lovely and sounds great with the surname. Austin Lewis sounds like a very memorable man! I also love Sidney because it's old-fashioned and I love old-fashioned names. Sidney Lewis is also a nice strong name.

My advice would be not to listen to anyone else's opinion though, and go with your heart. And I hope I haven't offended you by saying that some of them wouldn't be my choice. The main thing is that you and your husband like them. x


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover I LOVE the name Sidney but hubby isn't keen 

Reminds me of this funny dude off ice age  http://www.iceagemovies.com/assets/images/tiles/_hero/sid.jpg


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- hahahha...loving your list ...I personally like Evan..it was on my shortlist but dont worry we have decided with another name now. We have chosen Alexander as the middle name..lol ..also on your list...!!


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- Reece too...I really liked it...but hubby was so so abt it.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Minnie  

I will prob change my mind even if I picked a definite.

My brain is all over the place being pregnant so just worrying I'll end up giving him a silly name  

I like Reece too   men hey


----------



## Char111

Tito hope the trigger shot went well.

min8 12 days will fly by then your be on nasal spray and before you know it you be having ET. good luck xx

Wanna b mum glad the scan went well and good luck for the 12 week scan x

Stacey I love all the names you have a really good selection I still love the name Theo think that is an adorable Reece is also nice, and Evan so these are my top 3. Its nice to get other people opinions. I have stuck with the same name for this little girl since I started IVF so only have 1 choice and I speak to her name and call her that name lol
I am sure they can here you now.
Maybe pick your top 3 and when you see your little man you see what suits him xx But love all the names xx

Minnie How are you? I have been getting back pain also and rib pain. Have you felt your little baby yet? I am feeling a lot more movement now but still have the odd quite day. I hope that you are doing well.

Hoping how are you? Did you complain about the lady that scanned you? I hope that you are doing well

Hope everyone else is doing well

AFM been feeling so tired, have back and rib pain all worth it though. I started NCT classes this week with hubby and we both really liked them and you get to meet such lovely people.
x


----------



## Minnie2

Stacey- Reece has got a good meaning too...It's welsh spelling is rhys...  We have gone with something biblical for now. Keeping it simple
Maybe you should pick 2-3 and then have a look at him and decide..lol...My mother in law was insisting the name Luke but neither of us liked it..Anyway she had her chance to name her sons...my turn now!haha


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Glad you are enjoying NCT. Sorry about the back pain, it's not nice, I have ite every afternoon. It must be because of work and sitting up doesnt help sometimes.  Not feeling much, just some weird sensations. I guess I'll get that big kick at some point!

Wannabmum- sorry just read your post, good luck with your scan!!


----------



## Char111

Hi  minnie do you get anymore scans on the nhs ? Are you going to do NCT classes? I know back pain is horrible x


----------



## Minnie2

Char- i got a 34 weeks with NHS. I'm going to do NCT but was thinking of doing it when we move house but i doubt that will happen this year,so might just do it in my local area. One of the main reasons, I want to do it is to meet people.


----------



## Char111

Yeah Minnie on my course there are 6 couples and all of them are having their first child and its a really nice group. I am doing them in London as not moved yet as our sale fell through so got another offer on our house now but it taking ages. But we should get the course finished but I will keep in contact with everyone as my mother in law and farther in law lives in Wimbledon so will be up in London once we move to see them. You will enjoy them x That's great you have a scan at 34 weeks x


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well

Stacey nice list i agree ith Pulge go with your heart 

AFM  what a day I have had EC was not too bad as ES i would have loved more but grateful. It was quiet funny though. When i came round i heard that i had 6 eggs collected. I was so disappointed but stayed positive i started chatting in my confused state n said this was exactly what happened last time n i donated all. I said i would do the same again n donate all then get my own cycle as it was not fair on my receipient. The nurse was so nice n chatted with me keeping me positive. On my way to the room i kept thanking everyone n saying see u soon when i return for my own cycle.
As soon as i reached the room i realised the lady that was entering everything on the system i think that was the DR had not ask me if i wanted to donate all or keep all i wasnt sure if she had just over heard me n taken the decision. Anyway told the nurse about it n she told me she was still meant to ask me anyway.She left the room n said she would call n findout.

As soon as she left i broke down n told DH what had happened n wondered why this had happened again. He comforted me by saying it was okey n we could come back on my next cycle like last time n get 20 eggs like we did before. Before he could finish saying anything there was a knock and the lovely nurse returned telling me that i actually had 8 eggs enough to share equally. I was so relieved i immediately realised i must have been so scared it would happen again and heard 6 when she had said 8   silly me but boy you could have seen my reaction what a plonker but so releived.

Now just   my 4 fertilise am just grateful what a day


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Tito- that would have been so stressful. I'm
So glad you can proceed with your own cycle. Fingers cross all 4 embies do well.
Take it easy and rest well. Bet you're relieved


----------



## Tito

Thanks Minnie

Am going crazy waiting on that important call what time do they call again cant remember to tell u how many have fertilized


----------



## Tito

Just got that important call all the 4 were mature enough and by this morning 3 have fertilised so we r looking at transfer on Sunday which will be 3dt would have loved blast but grateful


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic news Tito 3 out of 4 fertilising is fab!  
Grow strong little embies   xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tito* - that's wonderful news. Congrats. I've got everything crossed that al three continue to go strong over the next couple of days. Best of luck for Sunday. xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks adies


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies hope your all well ive not been on in a long time but thought id just check in and see how u are all getting along sounds like your all doing fab and i bet ur all waddling along now   

asf waiting untill next year then will do fet once we are back from cuba so probebly about this time nxt yr feels like forever but i know my body needs a good rest dont know if its my age now but ive always been really good around people who have babys and are pregnant but must admit im really struggling with it at the mo could kick myself but im finding myself distancing myself from anyone with a baby its very unusuall for me yet ive loved seeing all ur updates maybe thats because i know how hard youve all tryed  im a little sad that i should be sharing all the good n bad of being heavily pregnant with u all and as what should of been my due date gets closer im.a moody bigger lol

anyway wish u all well will pop bk on soon to hopefully hear some healthy babys born xx


----------



## staceyemma

Goingcrazy I was thinking about u the other day ! 
So lovely to hear from you.
Cuba hey? Sounds lovely  xxx


----------



## Wanna b mum

Tito great news lots luck for Sunday  

Goingcrazy good to hear from you. And it's understandable how you are feeling so don't worry. I really hope ur body having a good rest and a nice holiday that next time is ur time   x


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies loverly to pop back on here its the only place baby talk doesnt drive me mad haha yes bodys resting well ive started jogging and something called cavewoman training i decided its time to get fit again forgetting as im 35 now my body doesnt like exercise   yes two weeks in cuba next july for a nice rest b4 jumping back on the ivf train i think after 6 yrs of constant treatment my body needs to be completley drug free for a while then a naturel fet after a good break looking at having nk testing before this yrs out though so we know if theres extra issues there in the mean time im working hard so dont have a lot of time to think about it but when i do i like to pop bk on and see how everyone is getting on sounds like lister still rocks   xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey goingcrazy definatly nice to hear from you again. I echo what wannab said, your feelings are totally understandable  

Tito fab news!!! Good luck for Sunday!!  

Char glad your enjoying your group. 

Minnie hope your back gets better soon. 

Stacey I love the name George (but I am biased as it's my youngest boys name haha)

Hope you other ladies are all good??


----------



## Tito

Morning ladies what a good morning it is for me got up early for my ET today managed to get into the car when my phone rang to inform me that all my 3 embies are doing great at a good grade and we r now going to blast so ET is now Tuesday. My God is good   the next two days are blessed


----------



## Min80

Congratulations Tito 

Best of luck over the next few days and for Tuesday.


----------



## Tasha1979

Tito what fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Goingcrazy lovely to hear from you. Cuba sounds amazing bet you can't wait. Hope that you have been well xx

Tito congrats that's fantastic news your going to blast. Really happy for you

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## Minnie2

Tito - fab news!!! So happy for you

Going crazy- hi hon, enjoy your holiday and hopefully all will be positive for next years cycle xx


----------



## Char111

Tito good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Char


----------



## Minnie2

Good luck Tito


----------



## dingle123

Good luck Tito! Xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies am now officially PUPO not sure if i have anything to freeze until tomorrow


----------



## carrie lou

Good luck Tito


----------



## Tasha1979

Congrats on being pupo Tito!!! Hope it's a good call for you


----------



## staceyemma

Wishing you all the luck in the world Tito   xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies


----------



## Minnie2

Tito- Good luck xxx

How is everyone?

Stacey- Hope all is well with you? How many weeks are you now already?
Char- How you feeling? you must be beyond 30weeks now? I'm already 24 now and feel some movements the last few days..very light..it feels a lil weird..lol
Tasha- How are you? Any more gender scans for you?
puglover, wannabmum, sugar,hoping- Anyone I missed- Hope all is well


----------



## staceyemma

hi Minnie I'm 27 +3 days now 
Can't believe you are at 24 weeks either!
All is good getting bigger now! have a scan next Wednesday to check if placenta has moved.
xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Minnie. Nahhh the hubby has put his foot down boohoo haha. He said I'm to wait for my 20 week scan which is actually a 22 week scan typically!! It's not until the 7th nov and that seems aaaaages away!!  How you feeling now??

Wow Stacey it's going so quick!!! Can't believe how far gone some of you are. It's lovely!! 

Tito hope the call was a good one??

Hope everyone else is well??

I'm eating hubby out of house and home and sleeping for England. So glad I'm finally feeling pregnant hahaha.


----------



## staceyemma

Tasha Im eating lots too  
I can't believe how far gone I am either  

Bought his bouncer yesterday  
Not much left to get now.

Just waiting to see if he is here for xmas
IVF due date is 23rd December but he is always  measuring for the 18th.
Really hope he is here for xmas day!  

4 weeks until maternity leave can't wait fed up of work now zzzzzzzzzz just want to sleep and eat


----------



## Char111

Tito congrats on being PUPO how did your other embryos do?

Hi Miinie yes I am 30 weeks 3 days so slowly getting there. I am feeling a lot of pressure now where the babies head down and I need to toilet all the time.
That's great you are feeling some movement now. It took me ages to feel movement now I have this little babies bum shoved up into my ribs which kill. and she sometimes pushes her leg into my stomach.

Stacey 4 weeks to maternity leave. not long at all and then you can get everything sorted and also relax and rest x
Hopefully little man comes before Christmas for you x

TashaI am always tired and hungry. Your scan will come round soon enough but I know wwhat you mean feels ages away. My next scan is when I am 36 weeks pregnant ages away. I have to admit I love scans and getting to see the baby x

Hope everyone is having a good week x


----------



## Tito

Thanks Char unfortunately it was not suitable for freezing am crossing my fingers and this is our only hope


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello again Ladies

Tito all the best for ur 2ww

Charr, Minnie, Stacey, Carrie and all u preggo ladies, lovely to read aa ur updates. Cant believe how quick time has gone and big ur bumps are getting! 

Going crazy Hope u had a fab time in Cuba

Ladies, I should start stimms in 2 weeks time! Eeeeek! Just had some level 1 tests that have left me slightly concerned. Has anyone had such high prolactin and oestradiol and continued with stimms please?
Hello Agate and all the ladies here 
The blood test was done on day 2. My last AF had been 12 days late









*FSH 6.2 iU/L (Follicular 4-13 mid cycle 5-22 luteal 2-8 post mpause 26-135

LH 4.3 iu/L(follicular 3-14, midcycle 20-100, luteal 1-15 mpause 10-70

Prolactin 197 mu/L (<650)

Oestradiol 572 pmol/L (Follicular 45-600 midcycle 315-1800,luteal 160-770 mpause <200

*Im very concerned abt the oestradiol and prolactin LEVELS. Are they too high or will I be wasting yet another cycle? Or should I take something now to reduce these before I stimm in 2 weeks.
Would it be better to do a down reg protocol or just go for short bearing in mind my AMH is 0.78? Confused.com


----------



## Minnie2

Bettyboop- Not long now! Hope you're well. Have you tried asking your consultant in Lister? perhaps Agate may know more. My AMH was only 0.5, so don't give up .. It only takes one

Tito- All the best. Bet you can't wait to know 

Char- Not too long to go..oh no have you tried to see a chiropractor? Apparently they can help to move the position of the baby if your ribs are hurting.. I'm also feeling heavy and have backaches which aren't pleasant. I think the peeing will continue unfortunately. My bladder isnt the best even now so I can imagine it being worst in the third trimester.

Stacey - Wow only 4 more weeks! yay..I'm just like you..lack of motivation.  I have 51 working days to go.

Tasha- 20 weeks isn't too long to go -3 weeks?

Hope everyone else is well...


----------



## Char111

Hi Betty I am not sure about all the blood test results I would ask James who you are seeing at Lister but good luck hun for the treatment.

Minnie I don't want the baby to move really as she is in the right position I think she is just growing. I like feeling her as I know she is OK but she can really push her bum into my ribs. I know I think going to the wee will get worse.
Not to long till you stop work. Are you going to get a 4d scan done? x


----------



## bettyboop5

Minnie and Charr, Thank u ladies! xx

Just phoned Lister nurses and they stated it's nothing to worry about. Feel so ashamed as the message I left for them stated that it was urgent   

Stacey thanks for the inbox huns xx

Upwards and onwards Roll on 2 more weeks


----------



## staceyemma

Ladies its Friday! hooray!
One week crossed off the list, maternity leave is getting nearer!

Betty don't worry all these figures and tests are enough to get anyone in a panic.   Hoping this is going to be the cycle for you   xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello hope every one is well puglover Minnie char stacy buba hoping Betty and Tito sorry if I have missed any one x
sorry not been here for a while but do follow you all and happy to see your all doing great  x
AFM not been to good suffering with very bad anxiety and docs have put me back on my tablets but not took them yet trying very hard to make it through the dark days my mum who was told didn't have long to live is now in a very bad way and I feel so scared of what's to come feeling my little babies is keeping me strong I'm hoping to find out the sex of babies on the 8th of October at twins clinic as they scan you at every apt to check heart beat hoping I get a nice lady/man who will have a sneky look x


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar- sorry abt your mom hon. It's not an easy time. Glad the babies are keeping you strong. It won't be long till your scan too. Can't wait to know abt your babies sex. Do take care and take it easy hon x

Char- not booked 4d but I will do soon. Hope all is well
And you're having a good weekend

Stacey- not long for your leave to
Kick in now 😀


----------



## Minnie2

Betty- nothing to be ashamed hon!! It was urgent to you!! Can't wait for your news. Fingers cross for you xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you Minnie  
I will keep you up dated on sexes of baby's hope you are well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls, had my 16 week check today (all fab) and was disappointed when she said see you at 28 weeks  

I don't remember going this long before with my other pregnancies, do those of you that have had babies before have this too??


----------



## Puglover1980

Yes Tasha. At my 16-week midwife appointment she said I wouldn't be seeing her again until 28 weeks. On the inside of my maternity notes it lists all the appointments you'll have and shows the difference between first-time mums and the rest of us. I don't mind really, as they don't really do anything anyway! It's perfectly usual to have fewer appointments with subsequent pregnancies, especially if you are low-risk and midwife-led. The 20-week scan is more important really.


----------



## carrie lou

Yes Tasha I've been told the same thing, as this is my second pregnancy I won't have as many appointments. With your first you get a 25 week check but not this time round. My MW however is lovely and said she is more than happy to see second time mums for these extra checks if they want the reassurance. The guidelines are only meant to be a minimum number of visits anyway. In my first pregnancy I don't think it would have changed anything if I had these extra appointments or not, but I may take her up on the offer just to get to hear the heartbeat again


----------



## Tasha1979

Yeah it's just peace of mind knowing that bubba is still ok. I think it's shocking how things are so different!! And I'm supposed to be classed as high risk due to the 2 previous sections, thyroid and previous GBS. Just glad I have the consultant again in November.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha*, I had GBS last time too. It doesn't make you any more likely to have it with a subsequent pregnancy. I will be paying for my own gold-standard test at about 35 weeks for my own peace of mind. http://www.gbss.org.uk/sub_sub_section.php?section_id=3&sub_sub_id=21&sub_id=121&content=ECM%20test.%20Where%20&%20how? I didn't need intravenous antibiotics and my daughter was fine. I'd just like to know in advance this time as I'd really like to avoid an overnight hospital stay if I can.

I think you are free to request a midwife appointment at any time if you're worried though. Your GP can also do a check-up, dip your urine and listen the the heartbeat with a stethoscope whenever you want.


----------



## Tasha1979

I know what you mean. Frightens me as my nieces friends daughter died from meningitis and it was because of GBS. Fortunately my consultant has told me I will be having the antibiotics. My poor George had to have them last time and he was only 5lb 10 and they couldn't get a vein. Broke my heart that did. 

My doctors are poo!!! They won't even retest my thyroid without a third degree. The receptionists are busy body know it all's lol. Too many patients and not enough doctors  

Anyways how you feeling??


----------



## Puglover1980

I'm great actually, especially now I've had my 20-week scan. Baby was a bit uncooperative and it took quite a while for them to check everything and get all the measurements they needed, but thankfully everything is looking great. Because of the naughty baby's awkward position the sonographer couldn't tell us the sex with 100% confidence (not that they ever can) but she said it's 90% a GIRL! We're so excited about the prospect of a little sister for our daughter.


----------



## Min80

Congratulations Puglover!  That's fab news.  

I had my pill scan today and started D/R and had to wander back to work with huge bag full of all the drugs.  Normally I won't even take paracetomol so the next few weeks are going to be interesting!  V. excited though although fighting the urge to tell everyone at work in case it doesn't work and all will have been for nothing.

Hope everyone else is OK.  Tito-How is the 2ww going?


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh puglover brilliant news!!!! So pleased everything is great   

Min fab news!!! I remember being so excited when I got my bag full of 'goodies' hahaha. You will be pupo before you know it!!


----------



## Tito

Hey Min80 2ww not going well love OTD is tommorow n so far every test i have done is BFN not like my previous cycles i thought implantation was not my issue   unless i have a miracle overnight plus no more frosties so really guttered  Miracles happen


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Tito course miracles happen. Hopefully this ones a late implanter. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Char111

tashsa I am lucky with my midwife I saw her every 4 weeks up to 28 weeks and now I see her every 2 weeks. The reason I see her so much is because I was having triplets lost 2 and I am on the twin and triplets unit still. I have been very happy with the hospital as I need reassurance or I get worried and they completely understand how I feel.

Puglover greatnews about your scan and another little girl is amazing so happy for you x

Tito test again tomorrow miracles do happen and it could be a late implanter.   it works for you xx

Min80 great news your all ready to go now xx

Carrie how are you doing?

Sugar hope your feeling a bit better now?

Minnie, Stacey and hoping hope your all well xx

AFM have a 32 week growth scan Monday. I didn't think I had one but I read my notes and the consultant had put down a scan at 28 weeks, 32 and 36 so I called up my midwife and she booked me in. So excited to see how much this baby girl has grown x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies had my glucose tolerance test will get the results tomorrow morning 

Baby squidge is measuring spot on for dates was lovely to see him again. 

They did say I had a very small amount of calcification to my placenta and asked me if I smoked?!!! ummmm no! 
Apparently nothing to worry about  its common?
no concern tho as baby is growing well 
Baby weighs about 2lb13oz 
Saw his mouth opening and closing and swallowing was so cute 

Have another scan with NHS at 32 weeks and 34 weeks NHS are taking really good care of me xxx


----------



## Tito

Stacey thats wonderful lovely scan 
Char am really trying to be positive but i can feel the wicked witch on her way i had brown spotting earlier today n i doubt its implantation bleed at this stage  Just maybe a miracle will happen over night
Tasha thanks dear
Pulgover congrats on team pink
Sugar, Bettyboo and everyone i have left hope u are all doing well


----------



## Tasha1979

staceyemma lovely pic!!! What a beautiful profile he has!!!  

Char totally understandable. Great news about the scan, bet you can't wait!!


----------



## Puglover1980

Lovely *Stacey* 

*Tito* - sorry you're feeling down. I don't want to give you false hope, but I had some brown spotting 7dp5dt and on the morning of OTD. I was convinced I was out, then I saw two lines. So you never know. I've got everything crossed for you. 

*Char* - I get a growth scan at 33 weeks. I think UCLH is the only hospital to have introduced these as standard; they didn't do it the first time I was pregnant so it must be a relatively recent thing.

AFM, I have booked a 4D scan today, even though I don't really like them! My husband confided that he thought they were quite cool and as this is likely to be our last child I thought, why not? I'll be around 27 weeks' when I have it. Hopefully they'll be able to confirm the sex then, as yesterday the sonographer wasn't totally sure because of the baby's position. I don't want to expect to have a girl and have a boy pop out in February! That would be worse than not knowing at all! Having done it both ways now, I definitely preferred holding off until after the delivery to find out the sex, but hey, never mind!


----------



## Char111

Stacey great news scan went well and baby is doing well. Love the picture also. And great news you get extra scans as well xxx

Puglover I was unsure about the 4d scan but I loved it so you will enjoy it and at least you can be positive on a girl at the scan xx

Tito I really   that when you test tomorrow its positive. xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies whatever the outcome i feel much better i wrote an email to Penny in Serum this morning and she replied promptly cost of ivf with her is 3000 euros so i have decided i am not buying any christmas presents this year so i can start saving i also think i will go for implantation cuts she did this last time i think they helped so another 1500 euros if we try hard enough think we could squeeze in a try early next year hubby seems to agree. I will be going to pay for my crb at my old agency that i had a part time job as a carer they loved me n most of my old clients have been dying to have me back so that could go straight into the savings. Just thinking ahead need be.

My dear sister thinks am getting obsessed with this whole thing how dare she when she has a beautiful daughter she spoils like mad. She said i am lucky to have a caring DH which she doesnt have so i should be grateful


----------



## Tasha1979

Tito that's not fair of your sister. I would tell her to butt out. My sister was kind of the same (she went through IVF aswell) she said why you bothering with all the hassle when you have 3 kids anyway. Really upset me  
It's great you have your backup plan but still hoping you won't need it. 

Can't wait to see some pics puglover!!


----------



## Tito

Thanks Char i know she means no harm she just doesnt think before she speaks sometimes n she has never been through fetility tx just got pg accidentally so she wouldnt understand.


----------



## carrie lou

Tito, pay no attention to your sister. In my experience people can be unbelievably insensitive if they've never been in our position, and really she has no right telling you what to do. It's great that you have a back up plan, you do what you feel is right for you     


Puglover, how lovely you are having another little girl   I'm sure they will be friends for life   


Stacey, glad you scan went well and how nice that you get two more   


Hope everyone else is well. I had my early scan yesterday. Perfect heartbeat seen in the right place   But baby is measuring a bit small. So I am going to book another scan in a couple of weeks for peace of mind. I've done a bit of research and it seems early measurements are not all that accurate, so trying not to worry - but it's hard


----------



## Min80

Everything crossed for you Tito.


----------



## Minnie2

tito- fingers cross for you Tom. Hoping for a bfp for you.

char- you have another 2 months!! Not long! I'm almost 25 weeks and have just booked my 4d scan. Did you book the scan with the cd? Still having backaches but can't do much. I have no more scans now till 34weeks. Apart from a 4d on my own. Would like one more but guess its not going to happen unless I insists!

Stacey- I have a GTT at 28weeks too. Do you not get the results on the same day? Are you are 30 weeks now?

Tasha- hope you're well too! How's is the pregnancy going?

Puglover- congrats on another gal. Hope you're well

Min80a good luck!!

Hi to anyone I Missed


----------



## Tito

Morning ladies its official like i thought no miracle has happened got a BFN and the witch arrived this morning. Just did not think implantation would be our issue at least the other times i have gone past this stage it feels like we r going backwards gosh.


----------



## carrie lou

Tito  I know how you feel darling, it's just rubbish getting a BFN. But stay strong, you have your plan B. This doesn't mean you have a problem with implantation, it is just down to luck and getting the "right" embryo. I know you will be a mummy one day soon. Take care


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Tito, massive hugs


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tito* - I am so sorry you'e got a BFN after everything. You don't deserve that one bit. I hope you can get your new plan moving along quickly. 

*Carrie* - wonderful news about the heartbeat! At my early scan, when I was 6+5 according to my IVF dates, they said the baby was measuring 6+2. I didn't mention it at the time, but it sent me into a total panic. However, I calmed down after I did quite a lot of research and discovered that early scans like that are _notoriously_ poor for accurate dating. In fact, no scan - at any stage - is going to be spot on for every woman because they are all based on _average_ measurements when really there is no such thing. Every embryo/fetus grows at a different rate, after all, just like people are all different heights and sizes. The official advice seemed to be that anything up to 5-7 days either side is absolutely nothing to worry about with an early scan, which reassured me as I was only 3 days out. It didn't _completely_ stop me stressing about it though, because I'm only human, but I just wanted to tell you my story hopefully to set your mind a little more at ease. x


----------



## Minnie2

Tito- Really sorry about your BFN..I had a BFN in the first round of IVF and hope your plan for January works hon xx


----------



## Char111

Tito I am so so sorry you got a BFN. I know its going to be so hard and everything you have been through sending you lots of  

Hi Minnie yes the 4d scan I got I got the cd but it wasn't that good to be honest the pictures were a lot better. wow 24 weeks. I am 32 weeks on Monday. I am finding the weeks are going quick now. I have a growth scan Monday so I am looking forward to that. yeas I have back ache also its horrible. Where are you going to get your 4d scan done? 

Hi Stacey try not to worry about the scan I am sure the doctors would of been more worried if there was anything serious with the placenta but your little boy is growing well hun xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char, yes time seems to be flying, although would like dec to come quick as i want to start maternity. You've got backaches now, i hope it isnt too bad?..there is no real remedy apart from paracetamol, physio/chiro or maybe accupuncture again. I might do that at a later stage since im 25 weeks now.I get back aches through out the day, comes and goes, so at night i just get the hubby to massage my back a little and it does help. 4d is on the 27th and will be 28 weeks then. I'm looking forward to see how big he has become as i havent had a scan since 20 weeks and NHS is giving me one last one at 34w only.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls hope everyone is ok?? Gone a bit quiet on here so I thought I'd kick it off again lol. 

I'm feeling great other than a load of spots coming on my neck of all things! I feel like a teenager again hahahaha. 

Just found series 2 of one born every minute on lovefilm. I'm addicted!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

hi tasha hope you're ok  

I love watching one born every minute  

29 weeks today for me girls  
xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hello everyone. It _has_ gone a bit quiet, hasn't it?! I don't really have a lot to say about pregnancy-related stuff. I've been feeling lots of movement for the last week or so, which is lovely. And I've finally got round to taking a bump shot, so may update my avatar at some point. (I am huge already!) Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## Puglover1980

Bump shot looked rubbish so small, so I have changed it to my 20-week scan instead!


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone hope you all had a good weekend.

Tasha I love one born every min but it also makes me a bit scared for labour, I have been watching midwifes on Monday night which is good.

Hi puglover I am with you on the big front. I felt big from day one after EC. My stomach is massive now. at my nct class there is a girl who is 35 weeks pregnant and my stomach is the same size as hers maybe bigger and I am 32 weeks lol
Like I am feeling movement lots its so nice. Have you started to buy nursery stuff yet? I am slowly getting stuff x Have started to pack my hospital bag got a few more things to get. 

Minnie how is the back ache?

Stacey is little man. I saw on ******** that he was kicking you lots. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, I have a growth scan later on at 4pm so just waiting for that x


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover my bump looks full term at 29 weeks!
Like your scan pic  

Char yes he is kicking me lots now most of the day and in evenings  
Oooh Cahr you reminded me Midwives in on tonight thanks


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - no, we have nothing to buy really. I've got a couple of new sleepsuits so the baby has at least one or two things that aren't hand-me-downs, but we kept all our baby clothes and they're all in good condition so we have no good reason to buy much! The only significant thing we're buying is a cot that can be attached to the side of our bed, but even that can wait until the baby is here as we'll use the Moses basket at the beginning anyway. We don't even have any decorating to do as we only have a two-bedroom house and the nursery is in really good condition - definitely doesn't need redecorating any time soon. By the time this one starts sharing a room with her big sister, my eldest will be in a normal single bed and the cot will be free for the baby. I'm relieved really as there's so much stuff to buy the first time round and it's all I can do to save enough each month to enable me to have the full year of maternity leave!

I've compared my bump shots from last time, and I am around the size I was at 30 weeks (I'm 21 weeks tomorrow)!!!  I suppose it's to be expected with a subsequent pregnancy. Plus I'm a size smaller this time round, so the bump is a bit more defined and doesn't blend in to my fat so much!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi All, hope you're well

Char- How are you? Good luck with the scan later..wow you already packing hospital bag. Your due date is Dec 4 right?

Stacey- How are you? How was yr GTT test results? Did you say you only got the results the next day? I have my GTT on the 24th and was told to fast from the night before 


Puglover- Good to know all is well and bump is growing

Not sure about my bump whether it's big or small....im 6.5 months in a couple of days..time is flying.
Still having back aches unfortunately


----------



## Char111

Hi puglover that's quite handy that you saved all your DD stuff and now your having another girl you can pass everything on to her. I am going to be to using a mosses basket to begin with so I am in no rush to get a cot yet. I think with a second child you normally are a bit bigger. Have no idea why I am so big then  

Minnie I am due 2 Dec but I am being induced on the 25th. The consultant doesn't want me to go over 39 weeks as the pregnancy started off as triplets. But you are full term at 37 weeks so baby could come any time after that. My friend just had her baby at 37 weeks and labour came on naturally and it was her first baby.
I have started to pack a few bits but still got a bit to buy.  

Stacey 1 week till you are 30 weeks  
We should all bump shots. I will take a bump shot this week and put it up.


----------



## Char111

Stacey and Minnie my midwife has nothing to me about  GTT testing. Maybe I should ask about this x


----------



## staceyemma

Char I only had gtt testing as my dad has diabetes.
I know   one week u til I hit the thirties!
Omg!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- so exciting!! You could have your baby by 25-28 once induced!!
Time has really flew! You don't need gtt unless you're parents are diabetic.
Have you finished with nct? Has your consultant talk abt birth choices, drugs and etc?


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey ladies. I decided to take the plunge and contact Lister today to ask about my recipient. I've just found out she miscarried   I feel so sad for her. Lizzie said they do not know when she plans to have a frozen cycle, which at least means she has one or more in the freezer I guess. I didn't expect to feel so sad about it. Had she not got pregnant at all that would have been sad but somehow better in a weird way. This way she had all that excitement and hope and now she's dealing with a loss. That seems so unfair.


----------



## staceyemma

Thats sad news about your recipient puglover   xx


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- That's really sad.....

Hope everyone is well.. I'm not feeling too good the last few days, back aches, can't sleep well, heavy feeling on the chest when trying to sleep..I assume this is normalOn top of it i feel movement right on the top, not sure if that's causing the heavy breathless feeling..


----------



## staceyemma

I feel the same too Minnie unfortunately I think it is normal  xxxxxx


----------



## Minnie2

aww...sorry Stacey..guess it must be part and parcel of pregnancy...Do you take gaviscon or anything like that to relieve tightness?


----------



## staceyemma

No I haven't taken anything to be honest
Is it when you are lying on your back Minnie?


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww Minnie not nice, I had that all the time in the later stages, it was where his head was right in my ribs and he'd stretch right out, always struggled to get a lung full of air! I found a small stretch (don't do it too hard) would ease the pressure slightly. As for the backache, hmmmmm a good rub and a warm bath??

Puglover, that's such a shame, poor woman. Im yet to see if my lady was successful as I know she was postponing due to personal reasons.........im too scared to.


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Stacey- yes lying back but also on sides sometimes 

Tasha- How are you? Is 20 w scan around the corner yet? Thanks for the tip. I do try to sit up immediately as feel so out of breath..

Char- How are you hon? How was yr scan? x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie I think breathlessness is normal is pregnancy. My upper ribs hurt where the baby's bum is pushing up into them.
My scan went really well, she is growing well and the lady that scanned me said the baby had lots of hair. Not sure how she could see on a scan but that's what she said. I am still measuring a week and 2 days ahead. I didn't get the weight on this scan but all her measurements are within the normal range.
Are you feeling your baby more?

Puglover that's sad your match MC hopefully she will use some FE. Hope your feeling ok x

Stacey hope your doing OK and Tasha x


----------



## Char111

Just to say also my best friend who is pregnant is a week ahead of me and her waters broke today. Feeling I should really back my hospital bag now x

Did anyone watch midwife last night? A lady on it really annoyed me x


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh god yeah, can't believe she would risk her babies life like that selfish woman!!! I was angry too!!!   I'm real good thanks char. Been a bit lightheaded and stuff so upping the fluids and salt intake. Took my BP this morning and it was low again. 

Minnie. 7th November for me. Typically I got my appointment for when I'd be 22 weeks boohoo!!! I suppose it's not long now eeeek!!

Got my little boy (well he's nearly 16 and nearly 6ft lol) going in for an operation next week. It's making me really nervous!! Don't matter how old they are they are still your babies even though I get dirty looks for saying this aloud hahaha. He was meant to be getting a moped for his birthday and a lad he knows was killed in a motorbike accident right where we live yesterday. Needless to say he's definitely not getting one now. I'm absolutely devastated about this lad and I didn't even know him, can't stop thinking about him and crying. I think my hormones are playing up. Poor lad  

Sorry for the rant, I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps today and just need to get it off my chest.


----------



## Puglover1980

We were talking about that woman at work today. I was so impressed by the midwife's patience. I would have punched her if I'd been her midwife!

Sorry you're down Tasha. Hugs.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Carrie* - don't know if you're around but just wanted to say I've seen your sad news on another thread. I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## carrie lou

Thank you Puglover. I didn't post my news here because it's mostly pregnancy chat these days ... Didn't feel quite right. I'm very very sad and finding it difficult to follow this thread at the moment. Sorry


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Carrie sweetie im so sorry hun     

When I had my chemical the first time round the girls on here were fantastic, even though they had their bumps. But can understand totally why you feel that way, just remember we are here for you


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- im really sorry hon.. Thinking of you xx

Tasha-hope you feel better soon. Yes very sad , poor lad lost his life. One more month to your scan..


----------



## Char111

Crrie I am sorry to hear about your sad news I am sending you lots of  

Tasha that's sad what happened to that boy. xx

I emailed Lister yesterday and my recipient got pregnant and its all going well so feel happy that she got her dream x

I have a midwife appointment today so hopefully that will all go OK. I am having a few quite days with this baby I think she has grown and doesn't have a lot of room any more to move as much x

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- Glad your scan went well. I didnt realised you were 9 days ahead of ivf dates? So are the doctors sticking to ivf date or NHS date.Mine is so far 3 days ahead but I dont have anymore scans till 4d so I'm looking forward to know abt the growth and etc. The final scan is at 34w and that's it. Sounds like a good idea to pack your bag   Maybe movement is less as you say she's bigger now.
I do get a movement everyday now. It only started at 24 weeks so maybe a little late compared to some of you here.

Tasha- Hope you're feeling better today

Stacey/puglover- Hope you're well too


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie yes this little baby girl is measuring 10 days over. I saw my midwife today and she said my stomach looks more I am 38 weeks pregnant rather than 32. So puglover I look full time also lol
My midwife told me to pack my hospital bag in case she comes early. I am seeing the consultant next Wednesday as she wanted to induced me at 39 weeks but this baby is growing so much and she is so long also I may ask to be induced earlier if she carries on growing so much. 
That's great your feeling movement now I do feel movement but the movement has changed now more pushes now. My midwife said its normal to feel less as they grow. xx
Not to long now till your 4d scan x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- looks like you may have her early and she seems to be big and tall 😃 
I have a midwife appt tomorrow.


----------



## Minnie2

Hi

Hope everyone is well.. bit quiet here

I had my midwife appt yesterday.. All ok but she says my fundal height is a little too much for 26 weeks as its measuring 29cm...hmm not sure what to think... Apparently, i need to have the GTT testing in case i have gestational diabetics.... another thing to worry abt!!

Char, Stacey, tasha, puglover- hope you're well x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie my midwife told me last week I looked 38 weeks pregnant but the annoying thing is she never bothers with the fundal height which really annoys me as she says I look bigger for 32 weeks but doesn't measure me. I have a scan at 36 weeks so I will see then how much she has grown. I am seeing the consultant Wednesday about getting induced. I think if she is measuring bug I will ask to be induced at 38 weeks rather than 39. 
Apart from that how have you been Minnie? I have been getting really bad back pain, been getting DH to massage my back before bed which seems to ease some of the pain. At least you have your 4d scan soon so they will do the growth of your baby and that will give you some reassurance.
I hope that you have a lovely weekend xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls, ooooh Char so wont be long then!! Bet you cant wait!!! Cant believe the midwife don't measure you, lay on the floor and get hubby to do it, me and my sister always used to do this when I was pregnant before hehe.

Minnie, wow that's quite a difference! Maybe you have a lovely big baby growing in there   Hope all is ok with the GTT testing  

Woke up this morning feeling fab thank God (think my BP has been too low still) and then my hubby informs me he thinks we have a false widow spider in our kitchen window recess.................after 2 hours of coaxing it out he finally caught it phew phew phew!!!! I have had to send a pic to get it identified......im a sooooooooooooo scared of spiders venomous or not boo hoo!!!!! (Im currently having an extension done on the house and everything is exposed!!!! I so need to move out lol). Oh well at least my BP should have gone up by a few bars hahahaha  
Hope all you lovely ladies are good??


----------



## Minnie2

Char- you must have a tall lovely girl growing in there. Yes, can't say I'm a fan of my midwife too. Only seen her twice. When I asked abt birth plan, she said that's discussed at 36w. Then she asked me if I knew I had a fibroid growing and has anyone spoke to me abt it, I said no and didn't get a reaction from her either. They are very tied up here and by right I should see the consultant but that's not happening.  Not sure how much to read into fundal height, but I read it could be linked to fibroids, too much aminotic sac or have gestational diabetics! Or it cold nothing to worry at all. Will know in 2 weeks when I have my GTT. Also looking fwd to the 4d and ESP the growth scan to get peace of mind! Sorry abt your back pain, get your hubby to rub your back . Also going on the 4 bending down really helps to ease the pain. Hopefully you get induced at 38weeks, it should not be a problem I suppose especially if the next scan is all fine! I can't believe time has really flew isn't it? Not long for you  

Tasha- glad the hubby got rid of the spider! You need more stress for the bp to go up  I did read bp drops in 2 nd trimester. That's nice you extending your house, will it be ready before baby comes? Are you oing o have a pink theme after having 3 boys


----------



## Tasha1979

Hahaha Minnie it certainly has done that!!!! Yeah hopefully should be done. Hubby is doing it so its taken 2 years so far   it needs plastering and ceiling putting on in kitchen and a new kitchen so its kind of nearly done, oh and new French doors as I have existing ones and the other side blocked with wood lol.

Most definitely everything will be pink, pink, pink hehehehe. Ive seen some lovely Laura Ashley bedding and stuff but I wont buy until after my 22 week scan to be on the safe side. Makes a change from stars, monkeys and cars hahaha. Poor girl wont know whats what when she opens her eyes and see's a sea of pink!!!

Cant believe your midwife is like that. In fact cant believe the lack of midwifery care these days full stop!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Tasha- sounds exciting! I would do exactly the same after 3 boys lol!! Yes guess after 20 weeks , you will be more assured that's it's a girl! Renovating is a better option than buying a bigger plc!! Everything has gone up in the last yr and not many properties available too !!


----------



## Tasha1979

Yeah definitely, we was lucky here, originally a 3 bed semi, had loft done and the extension and now its a 5 bed and still have a huge garden. We only paid 83,000 back in 2000, however we have been living in a building site all this time haha.

The bubba's nursery is literally a small room, enough for a bed and a chest of drawers when shes a bit older. However my 15 yr old thinks he's going to move out in a couple of years time, I just laughed at him and said ok matey I will watch this space hehehe


----------



## Minnie2

Lol Tasha!! Your 15 year old is probably thinking abt little one already! Giving her the space she needs in a few years 😀


----------



## Char111

Hi How is everyone doing? I am off to my NCT class tonight and see the consultant tomorrow. 

Minnie how have you been?

Tasha how are you?

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Min80

Hi everyone,

Char-Good luck with the consultant tomorrow.

AFM I've been downregulating for 2 weeks and am finally starting stims tonight.  Drinking loads of milk at the moment as I've heard it's good for making eggs!

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Min80* - hooray for finally starting the good drugs  I hope the first injection went well. Keep us posted on how you get on.

*Char* - hope you enjoyed the class. I loved my NCT classes and still see some of the ladies I met there, more than two years on.

Hi to everyone. It has been rather quiet on here, but I don't have anything to report either really! Feeling lots of movement daily now, which is nice considering I have an anterior placenta this time. Counting down to my 4D scan in a month, when we will hopefully get confirmation on the sex.

Anyone got any news?


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Min, hope your injection went well?? Lots of milk and lots of eggs (or any protein really) and I used a hot water bottle on tummy whilst stimming (I like to think this helped produce more eggs)  

Puglover fantastic news about the movements, I cant wait until hubby and the boys can feel this one!! So excited to see your 4D scan pics!

Hi Char, did the consultants go ok?? Did you enjoy the NCT class?? Funny enough I've never been to one with any of mine lol.

Well im having a busy day, my little big boy had an op on his mouth this morning eurghhh and its made me come over all funny, was ok until he had a funny turn and started sweating lots and nearly fainting on me (which isn't good when he's nearly 6ft tall lol).

Got a mass clean up of my building site as its my birthday tomorrow (yay) and have everyone coming round......not looking forward to it!!

Im feeling bubba really move now and shes (hopefully still pink lol) kicking into my bladder giving me a weird sensation. Its nice to finally say oh she's moving without it actually being wind hahahaha  

Just found out one of my oldest friends is 12 weeks pregnant with her first, so lovely to hear as I don't think she ever thought she'd have children  

Hope all you other girlies are good??


----------



## Minnie2

Hi All
Min- Good luck...and yes like what the ladies say, have lots of protein  Can't wait to hear about your news!
Char- Good luck with yr appointment today. Hope it went well x
Tasha- oh your poor son, doesnt sound nice.. Glad to know you are  already felt movement. I only began feeling movement at 24 weeks and now i get it daily... it's indeed a very secure feeling
Puglover- Have you booked yr 4d? I have mine end of this month for a 4d with baby bond. QUite excited!!

No other news from me, next thursday is my GTT, so hoping all is ok . Fingers cross

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Minnie* - yes, I booked it a couple of weeks ago. It's on the 17th of November when I'll be nearly 27 weeks. I went with Babybond as well. They seemed to offer the best combination of bits we were after for the most reasonable cost. We've gone for the '4D option II' because we wanted a DVD and it was a bit cheaper if you added that in advance. I hopefully won't get sucked in to buying all sorts of other crap! I know they often have deals on Wowcher and Groupon and stuff, but I looked into those and they added extra for various things (such as having the scan at the weekend) so I think they're a bit of a false economy. Good luck for your GTT. Fortunately I don't need to have one, but I'm sure it'll be fine. x


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- Yes I think i sign up the same as you, with the DVD. Not too long for you too. They seemed to say the best time to do it 27 or 28 weeks. So I got a slot for 28w on a sunday..nice and easy day.  Yes, hopefully GTT is ok... esp since they are saying a measuring bigger than i should be...always a worry!


----------



## Char111

Hi min80 hope the injections are going well. I had 2 eggs a day and 2 chicken breasts a day or fish to increase my protein. It will start to go quick now xx

Puglover that's great your feeling lots of movement. Yes NCT classes are great I am really enjoying them and have met some lovely people.

Hi Tasha the consultant appointment went well. The lady I saw doesn't want to induced me now at 39 weeks she is going to give me sweep at 38/39 weeks and see if this brings on labour. I am not alooed allowed to over 41 weeks but I will be monitor every day after 40 weeks. So very happy as I was worried about induced.
I am sorry to hear about your son and I hope your OK. 
That's great your feeling movement also xx

HI Minnie I hope the gtt foes Ok. How have you been feeling. My back has been killing me.

AFM have a scan at 36 weeks on the 6th Nov and then seeing consultant after and again at 38/39 weeks for a sweep.
I am feeling baby so much and I can feel her bum or foot. Got midwife appointment next week 34 week check. Hopefully bump isn't measuring to big x

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Min80

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.  I found the first injection pretty horrible-I think I injected too quickly and I felt really weird and started panicking that I'd overdosed.  I'm on quite a high dose so I was worried about that too.  Luckily last night's injection went a lot more smoothly and I felt fine, so I'm feeling a lot better about it now!  

Everyone's pregnancies seem to be progressing so quickly-before long your babies will all be here!  Best of luck Char-you're so close now.  I can't even imagine getting to that stage at the moment.  Trying to just take each day as it comes.


----------



## Char111

Hi MIn8o glad your second injection went well. I was on a low does as I have pcos so I was worried I wasn't having enough but believe me Lister know what they are doing. I never thought I'd get to this stage and when I was doing the IVF I thought it wouldn't work and I was worried all the time but Lister is such a great hospital and I have every faith in them. I still feel that something may go wrong but I think you never stop worrying. I wish you all the luck and I can't wait to follow your journey of pregnancy xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Min80- Hope everything is ok, you will get used to the injections. I was on a high dose.300iu menopur and even had to go up 375 the last few days. I had only two viable eggs and one got me pregnant and I'm so ever grateful and everything will be well as you will be monitored 

Char- That's good, so consultant has been giving you the advise you want to hear. Btw what is a sweep? Does she mean like a tentative date or something? You must be a bit uncomfortable as baby is growing rapidly at this stage... The back ache does suck, I get it every night and it slowly goes once im in bed lying down. Are you going to give birth in London or in Kent?

tasha, puglover, stacey- Hope you're all well x


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie a sweep is not pleasant. I think the doctor will sweep away some of my cervix to help get things moving. 
Yes I have been seeing the midwife and doctor in Kent Canterbury. Our house is still going through the sale process as we are in a chain. We should be moving into our new home in 4-6 weeks. But I am going to stay with my mum from 37 weeks just in case the baby. I can still go to the London hospital if I get pains of lake of movement. But all my midwife appointments are down kent. Not to long till your 4d scan. It be nice to see how big the baby is now x


----------



## Puglover1980

A sweep isn't much more than the discomfort of a smear most of the time. They sweep a finger around your cervix, which can separate the cervix from the membranes of the amniotic sac surrounding your baby. That then releases hormones that might kick-start labour. To be honest, they don't work a lot of the time. If you're not ready, you're not ready. Still, it's worth a try to get things moving and is nicer than being induced.


----------



## Tasha1979

Oooh I had a sweep with my Jake, I wasn't getting any further in my contractions and when she gave me one I thought it was painful and the noise it made was gross!! lol. Then the contractions got worse (which is what I wanted anyway). Some women it don't work but some do.

Awww min sorry it was bad, but yeah they get better  

Hope everyone is good??


----------



## Char111

Thanks puglover for letting me know what a sweep is. I thought it was that. Sounds horrible lol. To be honest I'll try anything to avoid induction. I hope your doing well.

Tasha How is are you doing? is it 3 weeks till your scan x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- Doesnt sound too bad if it's like a smear. The ladies here have experience. Is being induced that bad?That's great you can be with your mum for support. I only have my hubby for support through out as my family live overseas and my mom is unwell to travel. I hope it wont be bad...(fingers crossed) Yes am looking forward to 4d, it will be nice to know about the growth and etc.


----------



## Puglover1980

Don't get me wrong - some ladies find it pretty unpleasant, but it's bearable!

*Minnie*, being induced isn't the end if the world, but it does increase the likelihood of you requiring further medical intervention during labour. For instance, I believe being induced doubles your chance of ending up with a C-section. Also it sometimes doesn't work the first time, making for frustrating/disappointing trips back and forth to the hospital!


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- thanks for the info!! All too look forward in the next few months!
Char- I had the endo scratch, it was unpleasant but bearable! I think we are all stronger woman after ivf


----------



## Puglover1980

Yeah, we can face anything after that!


----------



## Tasha1979

hey girls just a quickie, as your belly has grown somewhat bigger, have you noticed any injection sites?? I just noticed all these broken veins from a few random places on my abdomen lol! Wonder if they disappear after?!

Min hows the injections going?? 

Hope your all well??


----------



## carrie lou

I had a sweep with Zac. It was uncomfortable but bearable, not really any worse than a smear test. It is supposed to improve your chances of going into labour in the next couple of days, but didn't work for me... If you're not ready, you just have to wait   


Minnie and Char, I ended up being induced which wasn't nearly as bad as I'd feared. I only needed one pessary, no drip at all. I had the pessary 10am, started having proper contractions at about 4pm, and Zac was born just before 6 the next morning. Not too bad for a first labour I think. I did need a ventouse delivery but hey ho, we were both safe and well at the end of it and that's what really matters.


----------



## Char111

Hi Carrie Hope your doing ok xxx
Thank you for the information on induction. Hopefully if I have to have it it will be as easy as yours was for starting labour. I am not allowed to over 41 weeks so if this baby decides to be late I may have to get induced. I am hoping she will come on my due date x But I do hope your OK x


----------



## Min80

Hope everyone is doing OK.

My injections seem to be going OK.  First one was a nightmare and was convinced I'd overdosed, but since then they've been fine.  If anything I've been panicking in case they're not working

Got my scan on Monday so all will be revealed then.  Not sure what to expect.


----------



## Tasha1979

Ahh Min im sure it will be fine, if I remember rightly nothing much showed on my first scan. Good luck!!


----------



## Char111

Min80 good luck for your scan today. xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies  
Hope everyone is well

Sorting out my hospital bag(s) this week I think I'll need a large suitcase!


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey I have just packed my bag over the weekend but had things brought for it a while ago. I have packed a suit case for me a small one and a bag for the baby. I still need to get feeding bras. 
How have you been Stacey? My little madam was quite over the weekend so went in Sunday to be check and everything was fine but they still wanted to do a scan today so had a scan baby is fine thank god. This little lady is not a big mover at all. Do you have anymore scans booked? x


----------



## staceyemma

I need to get nursing bras too! 
I've been ok thanks.
My little man has quiet days but I guess he is moving about more.
It must worry you so much when she doesn't move.  
Glad that everything is ok, bet you will be releived when she is here  

I have a scan this wednesday to check on his growth etc.
Then another one on 13th November.

I discoverd a few stretch marks on my one hip lasty night   nasty things!
Ive been trying so hard too   
i finish this Thursday at work so looking forward to that


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey I bet you can't wait to finish work now. I haven't got any stretch marks on my stomach hips or upper legs but I do have them on my boobs I have been trying to use the creams but I just forget to put it on, I am sure by the end of the pregnancy I will get a few more x


----------



## staceyemma

this is my list so far...

Anything you can add to my list char?

*My bag*
two nighties (pref black to hide any stains!)
Dressing gown
slippers
socks
big pants
maternity towels
breast pads
nursing bras
snacks for labour- cereal bars etc
Lucozade orange glucose drinks
Ipod
lipbalm
comfy outfit to leave hspital in
hairbrush, hairbands, deodarant, shampoo, shower gel

*Squidge's bag*
a few sleepsuits
nappies
cotton wool
wipes
hats
scratch mitts
snowsuit
formula milk just in case
bibs, muslin cloths

so much to think about


----------



## Char111

Hi Stacey that's what I have in mine don't forget camera. I charged mine ready. although iPhone's are good.
I put blanket for baby in her bag also and a towel for myself in case I shower there. 
I also brought nappy rash cream just in case and nipple cream in case they get sore. And I am bring a breast pump with me in case the baby won't suck from me x
I feel I have packed way to much because I wasn't sure what size baby clothes to pack so I brought some new born and 0-3 just in case. We are getting close now can't wait to meet this little baby girl xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Vests for bubba. Magazine/book incase of overnight stay. Charger for phone. Camera. Few meals packed in freezer for hubby incase he is useless at cooking like mine lol. Eeeek can't believe you girls are so near!!!


----------



## staceyemma

thank you Tasha   xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha Thank you for that. My hubby will just order take away even if I do cook for him lol x
Hope your doing well x


----------



## Tasha1979

lol yeah typical man!! My hubby had kebab every night when I went in for my C-sections.........naughty, naughty!!

Yeah im real good cheers, feeling baby move every day now, hubby still cant feel it  

How you all feeling in your later stages??


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha that's great your feeling baby lots. I'm sure hubby will get to feel your little baby soon.

I am feeling Ok very tired now but apart from that feel Ok. Glad your feeling good. Where your boys over due or where they early? x


----------



## Tasha1979

My Jake (normal birth) was 1 week early 6lb 1oz (done everything to get him out early from sex, curries and finally as go on a seesaw as he was due on hubbies ex fiancés birthday lol!!)
My Finnley (planned section) 2 weeks early 5lb 15 oz
And George (emergency section) 3 weeks early 5lb 10 oz

So I hope this little one doesn't come 4 weeks early following the pattern!!  Would be a bit weird if it did hahaha!

Awww tiredness is poo, I feel for you


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char/Stacey- So exciting you both are already packing your bags!! Do you hubbies get to stay with you? Ive only seen my midwife twice as she's a busy woman (always on holiday) lol.... When i asked her about birth plan etc , she said wont talk till 36weeks. I was like what if it happens before and she kind of ignored me. She hints about all this negative things going on with me but has no concrete answers.. like I have a fibroid growing and baby's fundal is growing  a bit more than it has too..Guess i'll just wait 
oh, dont forget your baby car seat on the list, not sure if i seen it? 

Tasha- You're a pro...!!bet this will be much easier as you know what to expect...I've been so paranoid lately, my hubby has said...please stop your 'what if questions'. I'm so worried i would go in labour in dec when i'm home alone!!Sounds sad but I would have to call an ambulance he works in the city and neither of our families are around !! People keep telling me dont worry the first one is never on time but that's not always the case , it it!!!

Looking fwd to 4d scan this sunday and got my GTT on Thursday..Fingers cross everything will be ok.


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Have you heard from Kazzab? just thinking she must be almost due too with her twins as I remember her transfer was the same day as my first attempt..


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha so all your boys came early. I would love this little lady to come a week early as I think I will be so fed up with being pregnant by the time 40 weeks comes round.

Minnie I am the same as you been feeling really worried that I may go into the labour and I can't get hold of hubby. I also keep thinking something will go wrong. I just want the next 6 weeks to hurry up.
You midwife doesn't sound that nice. My midwife is useless also. She never measures my stomach and just looks like she can't be bothered.  
Your 4d scan is soon and they will do babies measurements so if your baby is measuring on the large side at least you can take the results to your midwife.
I haven't heard from Kazzab I was thinking the same thing as you she must be due very soon x


----------



## Char111

Minnie good luck also for the GTT test on Thursday xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, can I add to your hospital bag lists...
Lansinoh nipple cream if you plan to breastfeed. It's the one thing nobody told me about but which really helped with sore nipples in the first few weeks.
Also dressing gown - make sure it is a lightweight one as hospital wards are generally so hot!
And outfit for you to wear home - you will most likely still need maternity trousers or something very comfy, this was something I wish I'd given more thought to   
Leave a few extra supplies (extra baby clothes and nappies, extra clothes and maternity towels for you) all together in one place at home and make sure your OH knows about it, so if you end up staying in longer than planned he will know what to bring in for you.   


Anyway wishing you all lots of luck as your due dates get closer. I'm doing ok, have good days and bad days. Saw the consultant last week about having another FET. I can go ahead after my next AF. I think I ovulated over the weekend   Just 2 weeks after my mc. So it may be sooner than I'd thought. Really hoping this little snow baby will be the one


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - I wouldn't bother packing a breast pump. You're not supposed to pump for at least the first four weeks (until feeding is established) and as it will only be colustrum in the first few days you could hand express if you really have to. All hospitals have pumps if there is some reason why you end up needing one (more for people whose bubbas have to stay in the NICU for a while).

So exciting hearing you ladies discuss your hospital bags. I took so much stuff last time that I didn't use, but much better to be prepared! I think the only tip I could add is to make sure the bags you take are roomy. My bag was so neatly packed that it was a total pain getting anything out, so this time I'm going to make sure there's lots of space for rummaging! And Carrie is spot on - Lansinoh is great. Oh, and you can get big disposable pants, which I found really handy. Cheaper than buying real big pants that will just get ruined.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Carrie* - keep us posted re. your FET. Great news that you can get started soon. xx


----------



## Char111

Thank you carrie for the extra help on the hospital bag.

I hope that your next cycle goes well and I wish you all the luck in the world. Keep us posted xx

Thank you puglover I had no idea about the breast pump so will leave that at home? Did you breast feed DD? If you did how did you find it? xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I did but not for as long as I would have liked. I really struggled and ended up combination feeding from about 4 weeks, at which point I almost entirely expressed. I am determined for it to be different this time but I'm not going to put a lot of pressure on myself. I really beat myself up about it last time and ended up feeling very guilty, which is no good for anyone!


----------



## carrie lou

I breastfed Zac and actually found it a lot easier than I'd expected (think I was one of the lucky ones, I know not everyone finds it so easy). Best thing you can do is prepare yourself as best you can for the reality of BFing. Expect baby to want to feed an awful lot in the early days - some days you will feel like you do nothing but feed  - but this is normal, just park yourself on the sofa with drinks and snacks to hand, and enjoy the snuggles while you can    And don't compare yourself to mums who are formula feeding because it is very different. BF babies wake up more, feed more frequently and for longer but it's all completely normal as long as they are gaining weight and having lots of wet nappies. 


But as Puglover says, if it doesn't work out there is nothing wrong with formula. A baby needs a happy, relaxed mummy more than it needs breastmilk.


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- Wishing you all the best for your FET. Hope the appt went well.Do you have quite a few frozen embryos in the bank? I had one and it got me pregnant . FET is less harsh on the body and Lister freezing technique is good where minimal cells apparently are lost when it is thawed. I was very lucky that my ice baby did not loose any cells. Fingers cross for you.
Char- Yes not so lucky with the midwife but i'm glad you have a consultant looking after you. I guess I will just wait... I hope your baby isnt too late. I'm a few days short to my 3rd trimester now and i'm already feeling it. My sleep is terrible and i cannot get comfortable at all...back still hurts and im getting breathless for the first few minutes when i lie down.
Puglover- thanks for the tips, when you mean big pants, do you mean trousers or knickers and are these disposable?  So if breastfeeding is not easy, what milk do you ladies recommend?

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## carrie lou

Minnie, I have only one frostie left - I had two and had one put back last time, it implanted but that was the baby I lost.   So all hopes are pinned on my final snow baby, I'm trying to be positive that this is the one  I'm glad now that I only had one put back before as it means we have one more chance waiting in the freezer now. Sorry I don't know about formula as I never used it, but think the brands are pretty similar


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- I felt the same way, i really wanted to transfer both on the first attempt and they advised against and glad i did not as it did not implant and and further testing showed i had killer cells. I didnt take any chances with the second took all the drugs, aspirin, clexane and etc to also help with the blood flow.. In fact I'm still taking baby aspirin and will stop it around 33-34 weeks.It's not too long for you. I'm guessing your having a natural FET.


----------



## staceyemma

Carrie wishing you so much luck for your FET 
I'm sure your snow baby is the one.

I always think about my little squidge what if out of all of my eggs collected he was the only one meant to be?

Hoping your little frosticle is your one to be lovely


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - sorry, I meant big disposable knickers! I think I got mine from JoJo Maman Bebe last time but plenty of places sell them alongside maternity pads and nipple cream and stuff. Like this: http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+7-pack-disposable-maternity-knickers+A3104?tyah=y Surprisingly just as soft as cotton knickers but you bin them afterwards. Normally I'm very environmentally friendly (I used washable breast pads and we use washable nappies etc.) but the idea of potentially ruining a load of my knickers seemed like a false economy. I bled a lot after the birth (plus I had third degree tears that required stitches) so used maternity pads for quite a while, but after the first week or so I went back to normal knickers. Was just handy to have the disposable ones at the start. In terms of formula, we ended up using Aptamil once I'd stopped breastfeeding as it seemed to be the one that most health visitors recommend. I know now that Cow and Gate is exactly the same 'recipe' (made in the same factory) but a tub is £1 cheaper than Aptamil (or at least it was when I was buying it last time). It may not sound like a lot, but at £10 a tub (which lasts around a week or slightly less) it soon adds up! You can't use Boots points or money-off vouchers when buying number 1 infant formula (i.e. formula for babies under 6 months) so it makes sense to try and save yourself some money other ways if you can! But hopefully none of us will have to worry about formula  That said, I've heard good things about Hipp Organic formula if you have a particularly sensitive baby.

*Carrie* - I have a good feeling about your remaining snow baby 

Hello to everyone else. I've finally had to give in and buy some more maternity clothes as I just don't have enough stuff. I looked a total mess at work yesterday. And what with Christmas coming up I want at least one or two nice tops. Fortunately ASOS has a big sale on at the moment so I was able to get a few bits and not feel too guilty about it! xx


----------



## staceyemma

Puglover I know how u feel  
I look a right mess today only have a few maternity basics!
xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- Thanks for the useful info.. it's a good idea with disposable knickers...and wearing something dark in the hospital...really would like to hide any potential staines .I'm going to look at it later (at work now) Have you bought maternity clothes from Asos before? I bought a little and seemed to have to returned most back as their sizing is a little bigger than others. Their non maternity clothes always fits right.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - yes, I bought some bits from Asos last time and got a skirt a couple of months ago. I was a largish 14 before getting pregnant, so I'm finding size 14 is generally fine. With tops I find it's better if they're a little big as I want them to fit until the end! Last time I was the size of a sofa by about 34 weeks so goodness knows how big I'll get this time!


----------



## Char111

Minnie I got some maternity clothes from Next on line and jojo Maman Bebe. I also got my bras from jojo maman bebe but need to get some more for after the birth.

I brought knickers primark in a size larger than what I normally am for after the birth as they are cheap and I will throw them away anyway. 

Minnie are you going to bottle feed or breast feed?

Puglover do you think I will need to bring some formula with me in case baby doesn't breast feed. I don't really want to have to do that but just worried in case she won't take any food. x

Anybody getting bad skin? My skin is more oily than ever, I have some spots also and I have to wash my hair every day as it gets so greasy. May be part of my PCOS but so annoying and I am really feeling the pregnancy now just so tired and my everytime I walk I feel so much pressure. x

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char-  How are you? Are you 35weeks now? The pressure will be there now and extra weeing am guessing. I have maternity bras but not bought nursing bra and pads yet. I think I will give mother care a skip and look at Jojo Maman. I'm going to try to breast feed but formula is for just in case h it doesn't happen.  I think a few pimples breaking out in pregnancy is normal. How is your sleep at night?
I'm so knackered today as last two days have had horrid sleep, just can't get comfy and feeling breathless when i lie down...
Counting down to maternity. I'm done on the first week of Dec... counting, dounting, counting.........


----------



## MrsJx

Hi ladies... 

Newbie to your thread.. 

I have today had confirmation of my initial consultation dates at lister, scan and bloods on 15th nov then consultation with DH on 22nd nov.. 

I have had 2 failed cycles at the bridge clinic and decided to finally move clinics, the lister was highly recommended to me from one of your members Sugarsweet who I have became close ivf buddies with.. I'm really excited to get started at lister, I just hope they accept me as I do have very high AMH levels, but they are aware of this and still booked me in, so fingers crossed.. 

Is there any other ladies on this thread due to start treatment soon? I've always done short protocols at the bridge, so never down reg. does lister do short protocols? What does down reg involve? 

Congrats to all you ladies that have already had your bfp's on here and good luck to those who are going through treatment still.  

Xx


----------



## sugarsweet

So glad your here Your love it here ladies are great kept me sane through it all xxxx


----------



## MrsJx

That's good to hear Hun, look forward to getting to know everyone! Can't wait to go lister on 15th and see the difference from bridge! Why didn't I listen to you sooner ay! Lol well I'm here now   xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Welcome Mrsjx  Yes IVF at the lister does generally involve down regging. You have a nasal spray that you use 3 times a day, first thing in the morning, early afternoon and last thing at night. It's not so bad. I found it gave me a funny taste in my mouth and some ladies get headaches on it (I didn't) but it's only for a few days. Good luck, the lister is great so you've made a good choice


----------



## Tito

Welcome sugarsweet the Lister is a wonderful clinic. My dr is different from Carrie lou as i also use the nasal spray but very 12 hours which is twice a day once in the morning n once in the evening and its not so bad.


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi mrsj! Love love love the lister!! Yeah I only down regged twice a day too. Good luck at the consultation. Who you seeing?? I had Dr James and he is just fantastic. 

Char my skin is awful!! Eczema and spots, I can't win! And the greasiest hair I've ever had considering it's usually as dry as worzil gummidges' lol!!! 

I used aptimal (sorry can't spell it) and farleys. The farleys one tasted like evap milk haha but I will probably use the aptimal again as I plan on bottle feeding as I did that with my youngest and personally felt this was better for me. 

Carrie good luck with the fet  

Aww puglover hope you enjoyed buying the clothes, I love it lol. 

Hope everyone is good??

I had my flu jab today, what a stinger!!!!! But feel ok so far *touch wood*


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - I wouldn't bother packing any formula in your hospital bag. The midwives will help you if you're having issues with getting the baby to latch on, and in the first couple of days you'll probably find it fairly easy anyway. It's when the proper milk comes in and your boobs feel like rocks that it can start getting tricky (in my experience), and by that point you'll be home. If you have real difficulties in hospital, you can always send your husband out to buy some ready-made cartons and pre-sterilised bottles. But much better to ask for help instead. Check what your hospital's policy is on formula - some are happy to provide it for you. (Mine doesn't as it wants to encourage as many mums to breastfeed as possible.) My skin is total crap at the moment! Spots galore. I hope I have a clear patch soon as it's starting to get me down a bit!

*MrsJx* - welcome, glad you found us! I don't think there's anyone on here at the same stage as you at the moment. Most of us are veterans! But the benefit of that is that we'll be able to answer any questions you have as we've all been through it before


----------



## sugarsweet

MrsJx see told ya ladies are great here not only better is the clinic from our old one but we get a added bouns from the ladies on this site...  xxx you no I'm all ways there for you any time xx


----------



## Minnie2

MrsJx- Welcome ! Wishing you all the best with the Lister
Tito- Hope you're well
Tasha- Do you also have to have your whooping cough jab soon? 
Puglover- Hope shopping is on the way 
Sugarsweet- Been sometime, hope the twins are doing well. Will you be having a gender scan yet?


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi Minnie yes been larking about and following every one just not much to post twins are great and my 20 week scan is in 2 weeks I will be finding out whst sex they ate was going to pay gor a privite scan but would be silly when scan is coming up carn't wait  hope you are well is it just me or is it going quick !! Xx


----------



## Minnie2

Sugarsweet- You must be excited..Yes time is going quick but i would like it to be quicker so I can meet this baby...aches and pains have started in the 3rd trimester. Let us know how the scan goes xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Pains tell me about it I'm suffering with spd and having to get up to go loo  a lot is killing me I must say I'm still not blooming sickness dizzy spells headache and bery bad heartburn got it all oh and a tummy the size of some full time mothers lol but just keep telling my self all worth it in the end  I will let you no as soon as I find out xx


----------



## Char111

HI puglover thank you for your message. Its nice that you have been through one birth so we can all ask you questions. seems a few of us are having bad skin days. Its like I have gone back to my teenage years lol

Sugarsweet lovely to hear from you. Not to long till your scan looking forward to hearing if you are having a boy or girl or 2 boys or 2 girls. Exciting xx

Minnie I am with you on feeling this pregnancy now. My back has been killing me and feet has swelled so none of my shoes fit me anymore. I am looking forward to seeing your 4d scans pictures x

MrsJx I wish you all the luck with Lister they are a great clinic and all us ladies have been through it so can help you x

Tasha your arm will hurt a bit after the flu jab did mine did. x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Minnie, nahhh not until after 28 weeks here, not looking forward to it!  

Awww sugar not good!! Is your BP ok?? I get like that when mine goes super low (its low normally but goes really low, im too laid back lol). Good luck with the scan! Any preference or guesses on the genders!? 

Char yeah it felt like it had been punched!! Been ok today tho


----------



## sugarsweet

I was told my bp was a bit on the low side once but it's been fine all the other times its horrible I go dizzy just laying in bed ! the genders of babies I don't mind as long as there healthy I have 2 boys and 3 girls all ready be nice for oh to have one of each but he don't mind either way x


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww that's lovely


----------



## Miss zie

Hi ladies. Hope you don't me joining. I have my 1st consultation on 9th Dec at Lister. I'm so nervous. I've decided to be a pessimist just in case I'm not accepted onto egg sharing or something horrible happens. I've been reading your posts for a month and you are all strong and inspiring women.


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Miss zie, totally understand where your coming from, I was so nervous it was making me sick, however, they are so nice up there and will do everything in their power to help you egg share! My AMH was slightly below the egg sharing cut off, but they still let me do it. Fingers crossed we see you on this board after asking lots of questions!!


----------



## Puglover1980

Welcome *Miss zie*. really nice to get some new people coming through who are at the beginning of the process. I found this thread invaluable in the run up to my cycle, during it and beyond! I can't believe it's been nearly 8 months since my first post on here! Do feel free to ask whatever you like - there's a lovely bunch of women on here. x


----------



## Minnie2

Welcome Miss Zie- Wishing you all the best

How is everyone? oh i got the dreadfull call after my GTT yesterday.. Apparently my sugar levels are elevated slightly... so i've got gestational diabetes! This doesnt end ..... ;(  I dont have tht much sugar, must be a gene thing.. Ive noticed in the last week been drinking lots of water at night.
Anyone had this experience?


----------



## carrie lou

Welcome Miss zie   Don't worry, everyone at the lister is fab and will help you through it. And the ladies in this thread are great too.   December will be here before you know it.


Minnie, sorry to hear about the gestational diabetes, that's rubbish   When I was pregnant I felt sick so much of the time and the only thing that helped was constant snacking, would have been a nightmare if I'd had to watch what I ate! So I really feel for you


----------



## Min80

Hi everyone, hope all is well.  Welcome Miss Zie.  I was worried about not being accepted as well, especially as it took 5 weeks to get all the test results back to confirm that I could go ahead.  It is exciting getting started though.

AFM I've been a bit disappointed today as I had scans on Monday and Wednesday and all was looking good.  Went in again today and although things weren't awful, some of the follies hadn't grown that much and the nurse said she thought I would get 8 eggs (fingers crossed) but I probably wouldn't get more than that.  I had been hoping to get a few more to give both myself and the recipient a better chance, and so that I wouldn't be at risk of having to donate all and go through the process again (although I suppose if I do, it's not the end of the world.  It's just that I feel my life is on hold a bit at the moment).

Anyway, what will be will be.  I have E/C on Monday so will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tasha1979

Oohh Min, fingers crossed you get lots of eggs!! Its all very daunting when it comes to this stage, good luck for Monday!!       

Minnie, that's not so good news, what happens now?


----------



## Min80

Thanks Tasha


----------



## SarahScrafton

Min80 try not to worry to much, I got told this both times in the later scans and my first EC we got 17 and in second EC when they didn't even think I would have enough to share we got 16! Keep positive. Xx


----------



## carrie lou

Min, try not to worry - I had the same concerns and the nurse started talking about what would happen if I didn't have enough eggs to share. But in the end I got ten which is more than enough. I think they just like to prepare you for every eventuality. Good luck Hun


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie sorry hear your results came back positive for gestational diabetes. Have you got to go on medication?
I get really thirsty during the night when I wake up but before bed I am OK as I drink a lot of water throughout the day.
You will probably get regular scans to check on babies growth.
Good luck today for the 4d not that you need luck good luck you get some good pictures of your little man xx

Min80 Good luck for EC tomorrow. Its amazing how many eggs they do manage to get. I had to coast for 5 days as MY estrogen was high and some of the follicles went smaller so I was told I may only get 10 eggs and I got 17. I understand though that this whole IVF is worrying and then when you get pregnant you worry then. I will look out for your update xx

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Min80

Thanks everyone.   I will update tomorrow after EC and let you know.  Enjoying my drug free day today and trying not to worry as there's nothing more I can do now except turn up tomorrow and hope for the best!

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## Minnie2

Min80- good luck with EC tomorrow. Fingers cross you will get some good healthy eggs 

Tasha/Char/carrie -hope you're well.Char abt week ago, I kept on drinking water in the middle of the night and was a little suspicious. when is your next follow up, so exciting, not long for you.i had my GTT on Thursday, my fasting reading was normal and then they give you this yuck sweet glucose drink to drink. 2 hrs later a blood test.My test results came back 8.8 which is above the gestational diabetes cut off of 7.8. When I got voicemail the next day to call the midwife, I knew it was bad news!! So now I'm upgraded to a gestational diabetes midwife which I have to see on wed. I think all she will do is advise on diet and give me a blood monitoring kit to prick myself a couple of times a day to record the readings. My GP is still shocked that they have not referred me to a consultant with all the fluctuating blood pressure and now this. He was really nice and just told me be prepared to have the baby out by 36w onwards. I'm considering too see my Bupa private gynae that did all my surgeries for his opinion slightly later. It was really hard to get to this stage and don't wan to risk  anything....a little bit upset as I'm not a massive snacker or sweets person but unfortunate diabetes runs in my family and I guess with pregnancy your body works harder to produce insulin...
On a happier note, 4d was ok, got offered a rescan as little man kept covering half his face all through and on the third attempt turned his back on us!! Char, was your little girl 3 pounds? They said he was 2 pounds 12 and is abt a week early to ivf dates. He's got long legs and hair on the head already....


----------



## Puglover1980

*Min* - hope it's all gone well. Looking forward to your update.

*Minnie* - sorry your baby was naughty during the scan! I hope you managed to get some good pictures nonetheless. Or are you going to have the rescan?

Hello to everyone else. I went to the Baby Show yesterday (I won tickets) and finally bought a few news bits for this baby! I was very organised and took a list with me that had the online price of everything I wanted on it - that way when people claimed their products were 'specially discounted' I could check if they actually were! It was fun but my daughter was feeling a bit under the weather and got a bit grumpy so we didn't spend as long there as I had hoped. Still, it feels nice to have bought this baby a couple of new things.


----------



## Char111

Min hope EC goes well xx

Minnie Hi Minnie That's a shame about the 4d scan but at least you get to see you little boy again. yes my little girl measured a week over and I think at 28 weeks she was nearly 3lb she is just over 5lbs now. I have a growth scan next week Tuesday so I am guessing she will be over 6lbs. I wonder why they the hospital your at won't let you see the consultant. I would see your gyno and she what he has to say. NHS can be useless sometimes. I think if you are worried you should ask your midwife if you can see the consultant, 
When is your 4d rescan? I hope that you get some good pictures next time. xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Puglover- Yes naughty boy gave one cheeky smile for one pic and turned his back after that! Tried three attempts of walking up and down, sitting, moving..but nothing. The tip is apparently have something sugary or chocolate 20 minutes before your scan according to the sonographer. Unfortunately,  I had to avoid that.
Char- How are you hon? You have growth scan next week, that is really good..  That's good looks like your baby gal is growing nice and steady, so might have a baby above  7 pounds by the time you give birth  Anymore news on dates for you?
Yes it's not good where I am, very frustrating but i will ask this new midwife when i see her on wednesday. Yes, they allowed me to reschedule the 4d, the sonographer was lovely but the person that deals with appts says that I can only rescan on weekdays so it's such hard work. They offered to take £20 off bringing it down to £119 and we just said no...it's still expensive enough and it's not as easy giving someone 20 quid to not bother coming back!It's something special. If he misbehaves in the resca, fine but  at least we know we tried!!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Min80

Hi all,

Had EC this morning.  I got 10 eggs, which I was happy with, so 5 for me 

I'm absolutely knackered now though so off to have an early night!


----------



## carrie lou

That's brill Min - same as I got   Put your feet up now and let them do their thing in the lab


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh min that's brilliant news!!! Well done you!! Get plenty of sleep, egg collection although exciting is so draining!!!


----------



## Tito

Min congrats thats fantastic news


----------



## Puglover1980

*Min* - hope you've had a good phone call by now and that you're feeling well. x


----------



## Char111

Hi Min congrats on 10 eggs and I hope the call today is good news ]

Minnie that's a joke they wanted you to pay again for a rescan. When I had my $D scan they were happy to book me again for free but luckily I didn't need it. 
yes I think this baby girl will over 7lbs will know more next week once I see the consultant after my scan.
You should ask to see the consultant though. x
I hope that you have been feeling Ok. I am just very tired and my back has been really hurting, not sleeping to good also. xx


----------



## Min80

Thanks everyone  

They phoned today and told me that four of my five had fertilised normally.  ET provisionally booked for Thursday


----------



## carrie lou

Great news Min   Exactly like me - 4 of my 5 fertilised too (the 5th was immature). Fingers crossed you will get to blast stage


----------



## Min80

I hope so too.  Thanks Carrie.  Did you get to blast stage?  I see you're having a FET so a few must have?  I'm hoping that a few of mine will last so I can freeze as well.


----------



## carrie lou

Hi Min, yes all four of them got to blast. I had one put back fresh and two frozen (the fourth unfortunately wasn't good enough to freeze but I was still happy with that result). Best of luck Hun


----------



## Min80

Thanks Carrie.


----------



## Minnie2

Min- congrats! That's a good number 

Char- must be getting harder now and sleep must be not very good. Bet you cant wait for next week to get some more news.With the 4d they offered a £20 refund not to rescan but we said no. Rescan is free but they are not flexible with location and time. I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow, so would like to see what she says and will as for consultant. I have only  a 34w scan n consultant appt which they gave me at the start. Not sure if its wise to wait another 5 weeks now. 

Hope everyone else is well- Tasha, puglover, carrie


----------



## Miss zie

Well done Min80. That's fabulous news. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine. I've been heart warmed by all the good news on here. 

I'm trying not to talk about egg sharing everyday as my DH is getting stressed. But I can't help looking at my calendar for 9th Dec. Thank God for busy jobs.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Min* - hooray, that's fab. Fingers crossed for a phone call tomorrow morning telling you to come in on Saturday instead! I love the clinic at the weekends - it's so much calmer. I had my transfer on a Sunday and it was soooo quiet and peaceful!

*Miss zie* - feel free to come here and talk about it every day instead! We were all exactly the same - as soon as you have the date for your consultation it's all you can think about. 9 Dec will be here in no time, especially with all the craziness in the run up to Christmas. 

Hello to everyone else. Not much to report my end, except that my horrendous itchiness seems to have subsided THANK GOODNESS! Just over 2 weeks until my 4D scan. Hooray!


----------



## Tasha1979

Puglover, Glad your itching has subsided, I cant think of anything worse!!!  

Miss Zie, Yeahhhhhhh get on here, we love talking about it! Time will fly whilst waiting for you appointment, look forward to hearing about it!

Minnie, hope it goes well with the midwife, and you get a closer appointment with the consultant, does seem a bit off that you wont get one until later!?

Min fantastic news!!! Well done!!! 

Char not great about the back, I don't know what to suggest   How about rocking around on one of them ball things?? (im so in with the pregnancy lingo these days hahaha)

Feeling ok, mega spots have returned on my neck!! My eczema has flared up on my face and arm. I am feeling a bit of a stress head so that's probably why  

My 12 yr old son lost his week old Blackberry today which he brought with his birthday money from a couple of weeks back, im fuming to say the least! We have got no hope of finding it as someone has already turned it off   

I think everything is getting on top of me lately and I've been so good with the no stress head thing. Did any of you girls get like this??


----------



## Min80

Hi all, hope everyone is OK.  I got the call from the Lister this morning to say that my embies were all looking good and going to blast, so transfer now booked for Saturday.  I was thrilled, but am now getting worried in case none survive.  Tomorrow is going to be a long day of trying to stay positive!


----------



## carrie lou

Hang in there Min, it's all sounding really good. I'm sure your embies will be fine. Not long to go now


----------



## Tito

Morning Ladies,

Min am sure everything will be fine love  

AFM finally got the immune testing done yesterday. However for the last three days i have felt a sharp pain in my left ovaries i have never had this before am praying its not a cyst developing as i have enough problems already anyone had this after a failed cycle.


----------



## Char111

Great news min. I am positive your embies will be great quality on Saturday xx

Tito I am sorry I can't help you with this but maybe worth calling Lister and asking one of the nurses about this as you may need a scan,. I Hope all your tests come back ok x

I hope everyone else is doing well, x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey min, hope today went well??

Tito sorry I'm not of much use but hope your ok??

Hope you girls are all good??


----------



## Min80

Hi all,

Had my ET today.  I was a bit disappointed as 3 of my 4 had slowed down so I just had one blast at 4AB, so transferred that.

I know I'm lucky that I've got a blast but I can't help being a bit disappointed at not having anything to freeze.


----------



## carrie lou

Are you sure you won't have anything to freeze Min? I was similar, had only one "good" quality blast on the day so just had that put back. The rest were lagging behind but by day 6 two of them were 5bb's and we had them both frozen. Congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Min80

Thanks Carrie.  They did say they would call on Monday if the others caught up and were OK to freeze but the embryologist didn't seem to have much hope.  She said they were "slowing down," which didn't sound very positive.  If yours were OK to freeze on day 6 that does give me hope.

At the end of the day, I am now PUPO as you say so I should just concentrate on trying to be positive.


----------



## Tito

Min my last pregnancy that ended at 22 weeks was a day 6 blast my baby was perfect it was my cervix which was the problem so fx for u love day 6 is good too love


----------



## carrie lou

Yes Min there is still hope. Obviously I hope for you that your embies make it to the freezer, but right now you have to concentrate on the one inside you and anything else is a bonus. Take care sweetie     And lots of good luck


----------



## Min80

Thanks Carrie.


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies, hope you're all well.

Min80- good luck to you! When is OTD?

Char- How are you? Are you seeing the consultant this week?Hope all is well. It's NOv already!!

Tasha, carrie, Tito, Puglover- Hope you're well

Nothing much to report, still measuring big on the fundal measurements. Was measuring 32 at 29 weeks last week.  Also monitoring my blood sugar..so far so good so fingers cross.


----------



## Miss zie

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is good. 

Min I'm so excited for you. I'm sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## Min80

Thanks Miss Zie!  My OTD is next Monday but I will be at work then so I thinking of being naughty and testing on the Sunday the day before.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Tasha1979

Min good luck with the testing, got everything crossed for you!!!       

Minnie, glad everything is ok with the blood sugar....phew!!

Im ok, feeling lots of movement which is fab! Got a 22 week scan on Thursday and hubby is making me paranoid she has turned into a he due to the fact im a chip monster again lol    I don't mind at all, just not relishing the thought of taking back all the pink stuff I have naughtily bought hahaha.

Im getting quite a lot of C-section pain, and Braxton hicks already, so glad I have the consultant on the 22nd (I think, must check lol). Cant believe I have to wait until 23rd Dec till the next midwife appointment. Such a long wait from 16 weeks to 28   

Hope you are all feeling good!?


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello every one wow Time is going quick hope your all well just to let you all no it's two boys for me  nhs gave me a free 3d scan and wow it was so amazing I'm so in love with my boys all ready x


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww Sugar brilliant news!!!! Welcome to the lovely world of mud, mud and more mud hahaha x


----------



## Tito

Sugar


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar- Congrats hon! Two boys  

Tasha- Hope you're well. Is your 22 week the gender scan? Fingers cross you don't have to remove all the pinky stuff. Do you actually feel all the braxton and hicks so early?Is your c sect pain because of previous sections? Yes, its not easy getting midwife appts this days, not in my area at least.  Hope you feel better soon xx
I have growth scan tomorrow just to make sure baby isn't growing too much.


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Minnie, Braxton hicks are usually felt later on, but I have googled (thank god for google lol) that with subsequent pregnancies you can get them earlier   My belly is hardening and it really makes me uncomfy to stay sitting. They used to get worse after nooky in later stages with my boys  

I think the pains must be because of the sections (I hope) as I don't remember them from before?!?!?! Unless im just getting old hahahaha. 

Yeah its my biggie scan, you watch 'her' be naughty and not show us 'her' bits lol!!!

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha- You're right, just read you get it earlier if you have been pregnany before and etc.  Wishing you all the best for the scan!!


----------



## Char111

Hi Min good luck for your test day. I tested early so good luck if you test Sunday xx

Tasha Good luck for the scan on Thursday. I have had no BH contractions and I am 36 weeks. That's great your also feeling movement took ages for me to feel movement.
I am sure its still your little girl  

Minnie Hi good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be nice for you to see your baby again. I hope they let you see the consultant though.
I have been doing OK Just bad back pain had a growth scan today and baby is 6pounds4 and I am being induced on the 25th now. So 20 days to go for me unless the baby comes early. 

I hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- 36 weeks! Your baby will be full term next week. As for being induced are they using NHS dates or ivf dates? I'm so excited for 20 days only!! 6'4 sounds good by the time you have her she will be well over 7.  I don't see the consultant but midwife in the hospital tomorrow after the growth scan but she kind of indicated i will be induced from 38w onwards with gest diabetes and I'm still measuring big. I've been pricking 3 times a day and for the last week it's all been in the normal ranges so hopefully it stays like tht till the time comes. I start NCT on the 16 th as well.


----------



## Tasha1979

OMG Char 20 days?!?!?!! eeeeeeeeek 20 days!?!?!?!?! Im gobsmacked!!!! hahaha. Bet you are so excited!!! Yeah such a lovely feeling and I have literally just felt her have hiccups haha!

Thanks Minnie!


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie they are using IVF dates so I am being induced at 39 weeks. That's great you blood sugar is staying within the normal range. I finished my NCT classes next week and they were really good have made friends with some lovely ladies and we meet up every week for lunch and coffee. 
Yes the baby should be over 7 pounds x
But glad your doing well

Sugar sorry only just read your post fantastic news on 2 baby boy twins xx


----------



## Char111

Tasha I have felt a lot of hiccups also. I just love feeling the baby. I know 20 days scared and excited x


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh bless you, it is a bit scary and I wont lie, painful but sooooooooo worth every bit of it!!    Im so excited myself and its not my bubba!! Hahaha!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks ladies we are all so happy my partner more so his gone crazy on the out fits all ready lol xx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news on team blue sugar   


Char not long for you now then!  

hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Tito

Stacey good to hear from you how have you been not long now


----------



## sugarsweet

I have to start taking asprain can I still take parcentmol with this ? X


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks Tito, not long now I know!
Seems to be flying by now. Hope you are ok?

Xxxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Sugar I'm on 75mg of asprin too and have taken the odd paracetamol here and there. Was never warned not to!! It's such a low dose of asprin I don't think it matters. 

Minnie how did scan go??


----------



## carrie lou

Yes sugar you can still take paracetamol with aspirin as they are different classes of drugs.   Congratulations on team blue  


I was back at the lovely lister today   Feel like I'm hardly ever away  I'm starting another FET cycle so had to go in for my baseline scan. Everything looks fine so back next week


----------



## Minnie2

Sugar- you can take paracetamol even if you're on aspirin. I'm on daily aspirin but when unwell I have been advised ta to take paracetamol

Stacey- how are you? How far are you now?

Carrie - good luck! All the best with you fet. My pregnancy was a result of an FET. Fingers cross for you.

Tasha- how are you hon?

Char- hope you're well

Min- good luck of testing early 

Scan was ok today. Baby is 3'2 at almost 30 weeks. Will be monitored again in 3-4 weeks


Hi to everyone else


----------



## Puglover1980

*Carrie* - loads of luck. Please keep us posted if you feel up to it!


----------



## Tasha1979

Carrie fab news about the fet. Wishing you loads of luck!!!!   (Mine is a snow baby too!!!)

Minnie glad the scan went ok, always a relief to hear all is good!!!


I'm just off for my scan. Omg the butterflies are setting in lol


----------



## sugarsweet

Thanks ladies  phew had this headache for two days x


----------



## Tito

hey ladies,

*Carrie lou* sending you loads of    

*Sugar* hope that headache goes soon

*Minnie* glad the scan went well

*Tasha*  with the scan am sure everything will be good

*Stacey, Char, Min80, Miss Zie * and anyone i have left out hope you are all doing well ladies sending out loads of positive vibes


----------



## Tasha1979

Well girls we are definatly team pink!!! Woohoo!!!!  Had a very naughty little girl who kept hiding her face but managed to get a lovely shot of her lips and nostrils lol!!! They are a bit concerned about a low birth weight and a low placenta (incase I go into natural labour) so am going back for scans at 28, 32 and 35 weeks, I'm not moaning as we get to see her more!! She weighs exactly 1lb which is average at the mo so phew!! 

Really embarrassing thing tho pmsl. I had a lovely young lad (shhhhh I'm allowed to window shop!!! Lol) do my scan......well.....they then informed me they would like to do an internal scan. My face must have been a picture as I was horrified!!!!! I'd removed every scrap of hair a few days ago!!!      

Think my BP has returned back to normal hahahahaha


----------



## Char111

Tasha great news on team pink xxx And how embarrassing for you with the young lad scanning you but I am sure he is used to it   Really happy for you c


----------



## Minnie2

Tasha - Congrats!! She is going to be spoilt by her 3 big brothers!! Bet you're excited!!
Lol...i think the guy must be used to it by now...but i know what you mean by being prepared

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry I haven't really been on 
Hope everyone is well?

*char* OMG not long at all how exciting!!!! How come you're being induced

*minnie* how are things going with you

*stacey* hope you and baby are doing good?

*sugar* congrats on the twin boys 

*puglover* is your little excited about having a baby sister? How have you been?

*tasha* congrats on team pink 

*carrie* gl with your upcoming cycle 

Hi to anyone I missed I haven't read right back


----------



## Char111

HI Hoping lovely to hear from you was wondering how you was getting on? How have you been?
I am getting induced mainly because this pregnancy started off as triplets and they want me to over due in case the placenta doesn't work as well x

Lovely to hear from you though hun x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Hoping- Long time, how are you hon? I'm ok just the back aches and getting uncomfy..you must be about 28weeks?

Char- You must be counting down now!! Hope all is well... How is your back now? I had my rescan for 4d yesterday. He was more well behaved this time..I can see he has more of more my hubbies features.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping* - I've been good thanks love. Constantly tired but I try to just get on with it! My daughter is very excited about being a big sister. We still don't now for sure if this one is a girl but we've got our 4D scan next weekend so can hopefully get confirmation then. Lovely to hear from you.

Big hugs to everyone else. xx


----------



## fairylouise

Hello ladies
We went for our information evening about the egg sharing programme at The Lister last night and have decided we  are going to do it! 
They are ringing next week to book our intital appointment which I would imagine will be around 9th December! I understand it has to be on day 2-4 of your cycle - is that right?
Quick query - do they have clinic opening hours on the weekend?
Thanks 
Lou x


----------



## carrie lou

Welcome Fairylouise  I am not sure if it has to be day 2-4 of your cycle - it wasn't for me. I know certain blood tests have to be done on particular days of your cycle but there's no reason they can't do the rest on any day you like.  And yes I believe they do open on the weekend if necessary for embryo transfers etc, I've never been there on a weekend though. Best of luck


----------



## Min80

Hi Fairylouise, I had my initial tests done on day 3 of my cycle but that it was just coincidence that that was the day of my consultation.  When I booked it they didn't say it had to be a particular day.

They are open at the weekend-I had my embryo transfer on a Saturday.  

Good luck!


----------



## Min80

Morning everyone, hope everyone is OK.

I did a sneaky early test this morning (OTD is tomorrow, I'm 8dp5dt today) and got a BFP!  Line was quite faint but definitely there.  Hoping it sticks!


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh wow Min!! Eeeeekkk!!! Fingers crossed, toes crossed, everything crossed its a sticky one!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Min80

Thanks Tasha!


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi fairylouise, Welcome to the board! I didn't have my appointment on any specific day, however it may help that you are with certain testing etc that can be done on the day. My initial appointment was just a chat and to see if I was eligible to egg share tests pending. They asked a lot of family history and done a few blood tests. Good luck with your journey, as you can see the Lister are FAB!!  

Hoping!! How have you been Hope all is well still??


----------



## Puglover1980

*Min* - that's awesome. Huge congrats! Keep us posted on your first scan.

*Fairylouise* - welcome to the thread! Your consultation doesn't _have_ to be on CD2-4, but if it's not you'll need to pop into the clinic sometime before or after, on CD2-4, so they can take blood for the CD2-4 hormone tests. (You don't need an appointment for this - you can just turn up.) I had a bit of a wait for my consultation so made sure I'd called into the clinic some weeks beforehand. As others have said, they are open on Saturday and Sunday mornings for certain procedures - I had a progress scan and blood test on a Saturday morning and my embryo transfer on a Sunday. It's lovely and quiet at the weekend. Totally different to what it's like in the week!


----------



## Tito

Min congrats

welcome Fairlouise


----------



## Minnie2

Min- Congrats 

Fairylouse- Welcome


----------



## Char111

Min congrats brilliant news xxx

Fairylouise welcome ask any questions about egg sharing as we have all been through it and been with you have been xxx

Minnie how are you?

Tasha hows things?

Puglover hope your well x

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello Ladies  

May I join you all.

I'm doing egg/share at the Lister,i go for my pill scan next Tues all happening very fast,matched straight away.Egg collection 11th of Dec

I have done egg/sharing before on my first go got my beautiful boy,have done 2 cycles since for a sibling but bfn .
Have found out that my amh only 8.74 low for my age but Lister let me egg/share.This cycle I'm going to throw everything at it as its sibling sperm and doesn't defrost well always had icsi but this time I'm going to have imsi and also the endometrial scratch. My eggs are always poor to so on all the supplements to never got to blast.

I'm coming from the North East of England so will be coming via train and staying over on egg collection in London a bit of an expense for me but so worth it as it being the Lister.

Lister also told me my OTD will be XMAS DAY so no pressure then 

Katie xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Rosie Ribbons* - just wanted to say a big welcome and good luck to you. The Lister is a wonderful clinic and I'm sure you'll be impressed. Gosh - a possible OTD of Xmas day! Yikes! Still, it's impossible to know when your egg collection/embryo transfer will actually be as it will depend completely on how you respond to the drugs, so with any luck you'll end up avoiding that one! Although of I hope that the result is the best Christmas present ever  I'm sure the Lister will do their best to get your embies to blast. Keep us posted. x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Puglover1980 

Thankyou so much,yes ur right about egg collection it all depends on how I respond she added a few days on just in case they need to stim me longer,its all happened so fast was told it would be jan due to closing for xmas then I got a call to say they had matched me and to start pill immediately luckily on day 3.

Im trying to look for accommodation for egg collection as cheap as I can as it being right on xmas I know you lovely ladies will help me   I feel so lucky being at the Lister

Thanks again for the welcome.

Katie xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Rosie welcome to the board!! Wow that would be the best Xmas present ever!! Not sure about the accommodation as we only live an hrs train journey away but your best bet would be to preliminary book something now. 

How's everyone doing?

I'm exhausted!!!!! I'm sleeping for England and just have no energy whatsoever!! My poor housework is suffering and my boys are not much cop! Lol typically!!

I have a nasty pain in the left hand side of my pubic bone which gets worse in the evenings. Not sure if I'm compensating from having sciatica down my right hand side?? It's making me feel so old hahaha, don't remember having this before!! I have consultants again on Tuesday so hopefully he will give me some answers. Ooh and a date for my section eeeek!!


----------



## carrie lou

Welcome Rosie Ribbons   I also have a long old trek to get to the lister, though not as far as you! I stayed with my sister who lives in South London the night before EC and came home the afternoon of EC, so didn't have to worry about accommodation. But I would imagine there are plenty of cheap (ish) places to stay around Victoria station. Try Travel Lodge and similar places. Best of luck Hun, the lister are great and always make it feel so personal even though they must see hundreds of ladies every week   


Tasha, good luck for your appointment and hope you get your section booked   


AFM, back to the lister tomorrow for a scan. I'm getting a lot of twinges around my right ovary so think that's where the dominant follie must be developing, we shall see tomorrow! ET should be towards the end of next week.   I've also booked a slot with the counsellor tomorrow, been struggling with things a bit so decided to take advantage and talk things over with them.


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Carrielou,Tasha

Thankyou for your lovely welcome 

Well girls got the plan yesterday to start,booked train tickets for next wk arrange day off for next Tues and got a phone call this morning plan all changed,recipient cant start until Dec as shes moving from Europe 
I'm a little upset as now got to change all my plans,trying to be calm grrrrr but not.Takes a deep breath.

I suppose it takes the stress from Xmas but have to go down 17th or 18th for scratch start sniffing Xmas eve

The peaks and troughs of ivf
sorry for the moan girls just needed to vent

Katie xx


----------



## jane29

Hey Ladies,

After a heartbreaking year of TTC and finding out that I have PCOS and a blocked tube   I have now sought out the Lister and am waiting to see if I can be accepted on their Egg Sharing Programme.

I went to the first appointment for a scan and AMH blood test - all came back wonderful! they seemed very pleased.

I have also been to second appointment with my partner and went through the counselling, his tests and a load of blood test - I felt like a blood donor! lol and i'm not the best with bloods so I felt a bit faint!

I have now been told the bloods can take 4 to 6 weeks to come back - has anyone had them back within 4 or sooner? or the full 6?

Just wondering when I could be looking at starting treatment if all comes back OK? will I be looking at after Christmas?

I too will be travelling from the North, i'm near Leeds

Any advice much appreciated, totally new to this, haven't done IVF before x


----------



## carrie lou

Welcome Jane   My bloods all came back at about 4 weeks, it's the chromosome ones that take so long   But I got matched very quickly after that. Best of luck  


Rosie Ribbons, oh no - sorry your plans have all been changed, but you'll get there in the end


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Jane hello

Hi im a newby on here to,but have done ivf especially egg/share a few]times now and yes it does take about 4wks like carrielou said but Lister are very good at matching quite quickly as I was told they have a list.,the girls on here will guide you through any question you may have,goodluck.

carrielou goodluck my lovely with you next fet 

Katie xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Welcome to the board Jane!! Lots of lovely new members!! 

I was a newbie to IVF too, it was all so scary but not as bad as I thought it would be!! Mine took about 4 weeks if I remember rightly, it was the HIV tests that took the longest in my case as I had my hubby done there too. However as soon as I was cleared I was matched in less than a day!!  

Katie, ahhh that's a bummer!! My lady was from abroad and it kind of delayed things now and again but we got there in the end!

Carrie, oh hun so anxious for you!! Fingers crossed you have a sticky bean


----------



## jane29

Thank you ladies! gosh I do hate waiting! lol! especially when i'm so excited! Think the waitings going to send me crazy! lol x


----------



## jane29

Thank you for the kind welcome! Just wondering..when the they do the embryo transfer thingy...do they ask you if you want to transfer one or two? I'd like to transfer two if that is possible just so I have a better chance of BFP x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Jane* - hello and welcome! Yes, sadly it will be at least 4 weeks. If the lab is really busy then it can take up to 6, but as others have said, it's the karyotyping/chromosome tests that take the time. Everything else will come back really quickly, but those genetic tests need several weeks to culture in the lab, so there's no way of speeding them up unfortunately. I think my final results came back 4 weeks and 1 day after the blood had been sent off. The good news is that Lister matches really quickly once all your results are back - I was matched in a day and a half for instance! But I sympathise - the wait is horrible and feels like for ever.

*Rosie Ribbons* - OH NO. What a nightmare! And so disappointing for you. But like you say, at least this takes the pressure off Christmas and you can even let yourself have the odd mulled wine this way 

*Carrie* - I have absolutely everything crossed for you. Sending lots of positive vibes to your snow baby for a successful thaw next week. 

A big hello to everyone else. I hope you're all well. I've been having a bit of a rough time of it lately (my poor little girl has been really ill, as have my husband and me) but am feeling so much better today and everything seems a whole lot more positive (even if I am _very_ achey and am starting to wonder if I have PGP or SPD).


----------



## jane29

Fairlylouise - I read your post about having to do the blood tests on specific days? no one ever mentioned this to me, I just went in and had bloods done and no one mentioned the timing. With me having PCOS I don't have periods anyway unless I take provera or ovulation stimming drugs or birth control! The initial ovary scan and hormone bloods came back fine apparently, i had like 35 follicles in one ovary and 20 something in the other, I thought that sounded like loads! is that because i'm polycystic?x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Jane* - the whole issue of how many embryos to transfer is a very personal thing and will depend on a LOT of different factors. Generally if you are under 35 and are having a five-day transfer of a good-quality blastocyst then the Lister will encourage you to have a single embryo transfer, but they will look at things like past attempts, your health etc. and recommend the best course of action for you. Ultimately it's *your* decision, but I will tell you what I tell everyone when this question gets asked - statistically you don't hugely increase your chances of achieving a pregnancy by having two embryos transferred, but you MASSIVELY increase your chances of having a twin pregnancy if you _do_ get pregnant from a double transfer. (If you get pregnant from a double transfer you have around a 50% chance of that pregnancy being a twin pregnancy.) Twin pregnancies are classed as high-risk and you'd need to be sure you were happy with the possibility. It's also possible for an embryo to split, so although it's rare you could end up with triplets or more from having a double transfer. You don't say how old you are, but it sounds like this is your first IVF attempt, so I would imagine they would recommend a single embryo transfer for you, but like I say, it's dependent on so many things.

I think it may be slightly different with a two- or three-day transfer but I'm not sure we've had one of those on this thread for quite a while, so not sure what the Lister advises in those circumstances. It's certainly good to be thinking about it now, but don't dwell on it too much as it's definitely a decision to be made once you know what you've got in the lab. xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Jane* - yes, your antral follicle count is high because you have PCOS. My last antral follicle count was 44 (20 on one ovary, 24 on the other) - I've got PCOS too. Ironically it bodes well for egg sharing as you're likely to get a really decent haul of eggs.


----------



## jane29

Thank you Puglover, I'm kinda smiling to myself right now as it would definitely be sods law for me that I would go from being distraught and infertile to ending up with triplets! hehe! Well on a serious note i'm just finding out about all this stuff as i don't really know much about the process so far but i'll definitely take any advice i get about this seriously as my goal would be to rather end up with one baby, i would be happy with twins but it would defo be stressful as I come from a small family and i'm not that experienced with babies, my partner would be ok though he's one of 5 and his dads one of 12! so they defo know how to look after babies! lol x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Puglover   so sorry you and your family have been unwell hope your little one is ok,time of year again,iv just had my 2yr old vaccinated for the flu virus ( nasel spray) I was a bit hesitant but done now and he seems ok.

Jane
Ive always had 2 put back I had a 3day transfer and 2day transfer never got to blast the reason being that my enbryos were poor quality and fragmented.
The 3day enbies both took I lost  one it stopped growing at 7wks but my little boy was strong and stuck.
My 2dt had 2 put back neither stuck.This time if I manage to go to blast the percentages go up and I might have to think differently and have just 1 put back but I will be guided by the Lister 

Katie xx


----------



## jane29

Puglover - how lovely that you are expecting a girl, congratulations you are so lucky x


----------



## Tasha1979

Jane I echo what puglover said about the 1 or 2 embies, she's totally right. They would only let me have 1 blast put back first go round, which sadly ended in a chemical but when I had my FET I had 2 blasts put back but only 1 took. I did read on another board today about a lady who is devastated as she found out she was having quads today from 2 blasts and they have advised her to look into foetal reduction which much be horrible! It is such a hard decision


----------



## Tasha1979

Puglover, awwwww sorry your feeling so rough, hope your little girl gets better soon. I think I have SPD too from speaking to people, I do struggle to get off the settee of a night where my pelvic bone and hips are sore, and im walking like ive pooped myself sometimes lol  

I think you should speak to your midwife as there is things that can be done


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Jane*! The sonographer wasn't completely sure, but we're having a 4D scan on Sunday so will hopefully get confirmation then. I'm just so happy to be pregnant after everything that I don't really mind, but I am biased towards girls as my daughter is so awesome!

There is a whole thread dedicated to issues relating to how many embryos to transfer: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0. I've found that the majority of people seem very quick to advise having more than one put back, but I try to play devil's advocate where I can! I was pregnant with twins last October and sadly lost them at 9 weeks, so I tend to be pretty cautious in my advice concerning double embryo transfer. Obviously loads of women have straightforward twin pregnancies, so I don't want to come across as a scaremongerer, but I think it's good to look at the facts and be aware that with five-day transfers a double embryo transfer doesn't dramatically increase your chances of getting pregnant (which most people assume it will). My husband and I decided that if we ended up having a two- or three-day transfer we would probably have more than one put back (if we were lucky enough to make it that far). Luckily it wasn't a decision we had to make as we had a five-day transfer and had several top-quality blasts. Lister said there was no way they'd risk putting more than one back in and we totally agreed with them. I now have five frozen, which I can use for a FET in the future if we decide we want more (which seems insane at this point in time!!!). xx

*Rosie* - yeah, both my little girl and me had the flu vaccination a few weeks ago. I'm happy to be protected from flu but just wish we could somehow protect ourselves from colds, coughs and sore throats too!

*Tasha* - thanks. Yes, I will mention it at my 28-wk appointment I think. Your reference to walking like you've popped yourself is exactly right. Just how I look sometimes!  Sorry to hear you're suffering too.


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all well..

Welcome to the new ladies here 

Tasha, puglover- sorry abt the pains.. and Puglover good luck with the 4d..Hope thye give you some good snaps.

Char- How are you?? 12 days to go..am counting down for you  Are you all ready now?

Nothing much to report..just back aches and monitoring my blood sugar...all fine so far..


----------



## carrie lou

Puglover, sorry you have all been ill, it's so hard when you feel that rough and have a toddler to look after, believe me I know all about that! Hope you feel better soon  


Jane, excellent advice from Puglover re how many embryos to transfer. I had a single embryo put back both times. The Lister are biased towards one embryo if you are young and have good quality embies, but the decision is ultimately up to you and they will talk you through all the pros and cons first.  

Thank you ladies for all your well wishes, you're all lovely  


Unfortunately my scan today was a bit iffy - my lining is good and thick as they want it to be, and the appearance suggests I haven't ovulated yet (who knew they could tell that by how your lining looks?   ) but she couldn't see a dominant follicle anywhere. She even scanned me through my tummy and thought she saw something that might have been a big follie on my left, but she wasn't certain. Funny because all my ovulation pain has been on the right! Anyway they want me back tomorrow for another scan to check. If it is indeed a follie and has grown by tomorrow, I will trigger tomorrow night and have ET next Thurs. But if it hasn't grown there is a possibility I have already ovulated (very surprising since I am only on day 11). If so there is no way of telling when this happened and we will have to cancel the cycle since my hormone balance may be out of synch with the age of the embryo. I will be devastated to cancel - it feels like yet another hurdle and I am so tired and don't know how much more heartache and stress I can take. At the end of the day though I would rather wait another month than risk putting my precious frostie back into less than perfect conditions. So, fingers crossed for tomorrow's scan but if it's not meant to happen this month, then I will wait.


----------



## jane29

Yes thank you for your advice, its so great that I have found this forum and can ask you more experienced people things! Having a nightmare getting my partner to get all his bloods done, he went to GP today and did 2 correct ones but forgot about the HIV, he's done the HIV a few times before but Lister want them to be up to 3 months in date before IVF, think he's getting a bit miffed I keep asking him to do them! men!! lol!
I will be having the ICSI done with the IVF if they give me the all clear to be allowed to be an egg sharer, as my partners sperm is 'sub optimal'. I forgot to tell him that he would be having a sperm test when we got to Lister so he had a bit of a shock and he reckons they gave him a naughty magazine and do a sample! LOL! He made the mistake of telling his dad so now his dad keeps thinking its funny to take the Mick about it! honestly! X


----------



## Tasha1979

Lol you reminded me of when my hubby had to do his. The nurse walked in the room and called his name and she said I'll take you to the room. He went bright red. When he returned from doing the business he burst out laughing. I said what's up. Well lo and behold he only thought the nurse was going to do it for him!!    

He did say how off putting it was hearing voices on the other side of the little sample door hehehehehe.


----------



## Char111

Hi Minnie Lovely to hear form you. I know its getting close now to meeting our baby girl. Been a long journey.
I am all ready now just wanting the next week to go quick.
I am also having back pain which is keeping me awake at night. Have you got any more scans booked to check baby's growth?

Tasha I hope you pain starts to get better. Not nice being in pain x

Puglover sorry you and your family have been unwell hope your all recovered now xx

Carrie I am sorry your scan didn't go well at Lister today. I know its hard to keep going and I know how stressful it can be and draining on your body. Have you tried acupuncture and massage? I had it and it helped me relax x Hang on in there you will get there x 

Welcome all the new ladies.. Believe me one you get started on this journey you will look back and thing its all worth it. I had so may set backs before I started. I was on the pill 4 weeks nearly 5 weeks as my matches cycle was late.
Jane I had 2 embryos transferred and ended up with triplets but sadly lost the identical twins at 9 weeks. I don't regret having 2 back as if I had the 1 that may of been the embryo I lost and I would of had to re started treatment again. If I would of had triplets then my DH and I would of dealt with it. I have 2 frozen embryos left and I am will use them again when I am ready and I am in 2 minds about putting both back as I would only pay for one round of Frozen embryo transfer. But its up to you. The doctor was find with me having 2 back he gave me the risks tried to talked me out of it but I said it was what I wanted. Good luck with it all though and do what you and DH feel is right xx

Rosie Ribbons sorry you had to changed all your plans this happened to me as my matches cycle was late and had to stay on the pill nearly 5 weeks. once you get started though it goes nice and quick xx Good luck with all xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Carrie* - oh no  Can't they do a blood test to check your progesterone level? I guess it might be a bit too soon for that, but presumably if you've already ovulated your progesterone level would be elevated. I'm sorry it seems like another setback but I've got everything crossed that your next scan shows a lovely follicle. xx


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Puglover. Blood tests were briefly mentioned but I think they would only show whether or not I have ovulated, not when this happened, so wouldn't be much help. My ovulation pain has all disappeared now so I am prepared for bad news today   But have come to accept that what will be will be, my little frostie will wait patiently in the freezer until everything is just right.


----------



## Tito

Morning Ladies and welcome to all the new ladies.

Carrie  for you this journey we are in can be so hard. Fx for your next scan

Char not long now

Puglover, Tasha hope you feel better soon

Jane like Puglover has said the embryo transfer thing is all personal, in my case being diagnosed with a weak cervix it is only sensible to have one because as soon as the baby starts getting bigger the pressure can be too much on my cervix so two would just be too much of a risk.

Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM got my immune tests back am trying to understand them just remember the th all seem to be okey except for one which was borderline meaning i will be on prednisolone on my next cycle which was good as thought we who be on ivig which would have cost a fortune. We also thought we should give ES one more chance as we are financially stretched and with all the care i would need when i become pg we felt it would be wise to keep a hold of what we've saved for now. So just waiting on being matched now as most of my bloods are still in date. Hoping to start in the New year if possible with the rough year i have had am planning on having a stress free Christmas.


----------



## Minnie2

carrie- Sorry to hear about the potential cancellation but you are definitely right if it does cancel to do it next month when they can monitor you more closely. Fingers cross for today

Puglover- Hope you and the family are feeling a bit better today.

Tasha- Hope all is well with you today.

Tito- Glad you dont have immune issues. I was on ivig and they were so expensive ;(... Worthit in the end 
Good luck for the match and NY is not too long now

Char- Glad you are all sorted. You just waiting for the day now ! Which hospital will be you giving birth at? ohh so exciting after our journeys and you going to meet you little baby girl...
They are going to give me a growth scan ard 33 weeks I believe. Next week I finally to get to see a consultant so will be 32w then.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## jane29

Thanks all, and Char - sorry to hear you lost your identical twins that is sad :0( 
Just wondering...when I had my Hycosy and was diagnosed with my blocked tube i was also told that one of my ovaries was adhered to a part of my uterus called the 'pouch of douglas' (stupid anatomy name!), although it won't affect the ovary doing its thing and ovulating, i'm wondering if it would matter when I get pregnant as the uterus stretches etc. No one has said it would and they even recommended IVF x


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, sorry I don't know much about adhesions etc but don't think it would cause any problems in pregnancy.   


Tito, great that you have decided to egg share again   Wishing you lots of luck  


AFM, cycle cancelled - I have definitely ovulated   She could see a very clear collapsed follicle on the right which ties in with the pain I was getting. There is no way to be sure when this happened and it's too risky to guess, so we aren't going ahead. Strangely I feel ok about it. I want my snow baby back so much but only if everything is just right. The good news is if AF is on time, I can still fit in another cycle before Christmas


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Carrie-Sorry to hear but glad you're ok and you get to do it next month and hopefully get monitored. Can you use the clearblue sticks to monitor yourself?

Jane- i dont think it will affect. IVF by passes your tubes and the embryo is placed into the uterus. I have one tube and endometriosis and with ivf it should not be a problem at all.


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh *Carrie*, I'm sorry. Although given that you know you've ovulated early, AF will definitely be early too (your luteal phase rarely changes, at the most it can vary by a couple of days) so you'll definitely fit that FET in before Xmas. How exciting! x


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks ladies. Although I am surprised - since getting AF back after breastfeeding, it has been a textbook 28 day cycle like clockwork, so to have ovulated so early is really strange. I'm mostly at peace with it now, my little snow baby will still be there in a month's time and I've worked out this way it will be a September baby, so the oldest in its year at school   Every cloud...


I am thinking of asking the nurses about testing for ovulation at home, to make sure we don't miss it again. But Mia said they will get me in for an earlier scan next time to be on the safe side anyway


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh carrie that's such a shame. Glad your planning the next. Hope you get the best Xmas present ever    I used to have a 28 day cycle and once I ovulated CD10 which was super early for me. Meant I had my period around 4-5 days early. I started using OPK's from CD8 after that  and managed to catch my surge each time. I also used to take my bbt which might be quite handy for you to start??


----------



## Shellem

Hi MrsJX,

I'm just looking at posts about high AMH (mine is 84!!) -and I saw your post.  Why would a clinic not accept someone with a high AMH?  Isn't it a good thing?  Or are they worried about OHSS?

Thanks!
Shellem


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi ladies. Hope you're all well. I had my 4D scan on Sunday and loved it. We're definitely having a girl and she looks just like my toddler! xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh puglover, she looks adorable!!!!! hehehe so sweet!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Puglover- lovely pic, so clear. My naughty boy had his hand on his face a lot..lol

Tasha, Carrie, tito- Hope you're all well?

Nothing much to report, tomorrow i have see the consultant and have started nct last week.. Back is so painful especially my ribs.. I'm thinking of going for a few chiro sessions. Anyone done this before. I have this weird pain on my pubic bone too....


----------



## Minnie2

Char- Thinking abt you..not long now!! Really hope all goes well for you on Monday and cannot wait to hear your news xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Puglover what a lovely picture of your baby girl brilliant 4d scan. 
I hope your feeling OK x

Minnie Hi good luck with the consultant. Are you enjoying the NCT classes? I had to go in to hospital over the weekend because I was having contractions and also baby wasn't moving as much so had a scan yesterday and on monitor Saturday. The monitor showed my contractions were quite strong and lasting over min. but my cervix was closed. So just waiting now till Monday. I would love to go into labour before then so I don't have to be induced but I very much doubt that will happen. I am just trying to chill this week as still getting the tightening x

Tasha hope your doing well x

Hope everyone is doing well also and having a good week x


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Char- It's all happening for you..i bet you cannot wait and it will be great if you go into labour naturally. Are your contractions very regular now? Are you ard 38 weeks now? I'm ok thanks, hopefully the consultant gives me more details.. All i know they will induce me ard 38 or 39 weeks. I have felt a couple of braxton and hicks recently.NCT is good and pretty interesting. Have met some nice people. Wishing you all the best hon and keep in tch xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - so exciting. Loads of luck with it all. I can't wait to hear all about the birth and your little girl.  xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oooh char how exciting!!! Fingers crossed you go into natural labour!! 

Minnie poor you. The pain in the pubic bone is nasty, I been getting that!! Lots of rocking the hips should alleviate some of the pain.  

Had consultant again today. Nothing much to report but got to go back again after my 28 week scan. Then back at 32 which is when they should have my section date. 

I asked about the pains in my old section scar and hips and pelvic bone and I'm to go in to the labour ward if it doesn't go away with paracetamol. Scared the shizzle out of me lol. 

Hope everyone else is good??


----------



## Miss zie

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. 

Good luck Char....you will be holding your bundle of joy soon. 

I am going to Lister on Monday for my blood tests before I return on 9/12 with DH. I'm so nervous now as it's come on so fast. 

Can anyone tell me when we actually pay for the treatment? Is it after we've been accepted?


----------



## carrie lou

Miss zie, if you are egg sharing all you normally have to pay for is the HFEA licence fee which they will send you the bill for. I think we had to pay it shortly before ET, I may be wrong though. It is £75. Then if you have any embies left to freeze you have to pay for that but not until they are actually frozen.   Good luck for your blood test


----------



## Tito

Miss Zie like Carrie said is 75 pounds but if if you are having ICSI or IMSI you would have to pay for that at a reduced cost


----------



## jane29

Hey its soooo exciting reading all your amazing pregnancy success stories at the Lister! I'm still waiting for my results to come back its been about 2 weeks since I had my bloods taken, its soooo frustrating waiting! At the earliest I guess the results could be in about 4th December or a week after and then I don't have a clue how long it could take to start IVF if i'm accepted? I'm trying to imagine any reasons why they wouldn't accept me and can't think of anything x


----------



## Miss zie

Thanks Carrie Lou and Tito. I will keep you posted on my progress. 

Jane I agree it's really lovely to read the wonderful news from ladies on here. I'm sure I will be anxious like you after the blood tests. 

I'm worried about being matched with a recipient as I'm black african. A few clinics I called before Lister told me they had no black recipients. Lister assured me they're desperate for black donors so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Miss Zie im sure there are lots of black African couples needing your eggs, Lister are so popular!! Crossing everything for you!! I think we paid the HFEA fee after we was accepted and paid £750(??) for the ICSI just before egg collection, and as Carrie said you pay for any freezing costs after transfer. 

Jane the wait is a killer I agree!! A lot of us have the timeline in our signatures, I think mine is although I cant see it whilst writing a reply, it may give you an indication. But can assure you it all goes so quick once accepted!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Jane* - yes, the wait is awful and feels like for ever, but when you look back you realise how quickly everything happened. As Tasha says, lots of us have timelines in our signatures. I was officially accepted onto the egg sharing programme on 15 April (this is basically once all tests have been done and all your and your partner's results are back and have been signed off). My official test day was 11 June. So less than two months after being accepted I knew I was pregnant. Hardly any time at all really.

*Miss zie* - glad things are progressing. Not long until your full consultation. Just ask them directly how many black recipients they have waiting. When we had our full consultation I asked for specifics on how many potential matches they currently had for me. At any one time there are between 70 and 100 women waiting, and at least _some_ of those are bound to fit your profile, you may just have to wait slightly longer than usual.


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, the waiting can be torture - but in hindsight things do move pretty quickly. I had my first appointment mid May, bloods were all back by mid June and that's when they told me I was accepted. After that I was matched within 24 hours and started DRing the next week. I had EC and ET at the end of July. 


Miss zie, hope you will be matched quickly


----------



## jane29

Thank you everyone for your encouraging words, its my Birthday on the 5th December and i'm guessing I might get my results back around that time so it would be great to hear some good news for my Birthday! 
I'm so happy for all you pregnant ladies and ladies with babies through the Lister, its so encouraging to read and makes me feel really excited.
Miss zie - Its great to meet someone else on here who's at almost the same stage as me at the Lister, i'm guessing you are just waiting for your second appointment, the one where you bring your partner and do all the bloods etc? It sounds like they should be able to match you fairly quickly if they are short of black donors for the recipients, thats really exciting!! you might be matched before me! keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Ladies  

Just popping to say hi to everyone,gosh some of you ladies are getting so close to meeting your little ones goodluck will be waiting patiently for your news 

AFM Just waiting to start, have rearranged train tickets for the 18th of Dec cant wait now,trying hard to eat and exercise well, so hard with xmas coming up  

Carrielou sending  for your up and coming fet my lovely

Katiexxx


----------



## Tito

Miss Zie am black African too and i have had no problem with the lister matching me in fact as they are not too many Black Africans donating it has usually been so quick being matched to be honest last time it took me just 5 hours from being accepted by the time i got home i had been matched so dont worry you will be matched


----------



## Miss zie

Hi ladies. Thanks for your encouraging words. 

Tito you've made me feel so positive. 

Jane yes I'm happy that you're a newbie like me. I'm having my bloods done on Monday then go back with my DH on 9 Dec. 

Rosie Ribbons I've been trying to eat healthy too and exercise but failing miserably.....so many mince pies at work.


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls, how we all doing!? 

I brought my pram the other day, cant believe how much it excited me hahahaha!!! Its making it seem very real now!! 

We was debating on the Bugaboo vs Quinny Moodd. In the end we went for a pink and white Quinny as I loved the colours (after 3 boys shes going to be VERY pink hehehehehe). I ended up getting the pram, Maxi-Cosi pebble and a car seat base for £545 from Mothercare!!! They have a big sale on and a friend works there and managed to get me another 20% off everything!! 

When did you all start buying the big bits as I want to buy the nursery furniture next (once hubby has finished plastering  ) but worry im a bit early at 24 weeks?? We are storing the pram at his mums.


----------



## carrie lou

Tasha, I think we got nursery furniture around 20 weeks or so. I know it seems early but we tried to spread out the cost a bit by buying one big thing per month, so the pram one month, the furniture the next and so on. I think it's fine  Great that you got your pram sorted. 

How is everyone? 


 I'm just waiting for AF to show up so we can have another go at FET, hopefully should be within the next week


----------



## Tasha1979

Ohhh Carrie, fingers crossed for you FET!!


----------



## carrie lou

Thank you Tasha


----------



## Tito

Tasha thats lovely dear enjoy the shopping.


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls. Having a bad day. My sister has had a brain heammorage (spelling?) and has been taken to kings college for brain surgery. We are going up there in a bit but I'm under hubbies strict instruction to come relax in the bath for a bit. I'm in pieces and wandering around like a headless chicken. I feel so sick and have a big headache, just hope she's going to be ok and will pull through. Sorry for ranting on I just need to get it off my chest


----------



## Min80

That's awful.  Sorry to hear that Tasha.  Hope your sister pulls through.  Take care. xx


----------



## Tito

for u and your sister Tasha


----------



## carrie lou

Sorry to hear that Tasha. I'm sure she's in excellent hands though. Lots of love to your family, thinking of you


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Tasha, sorry to hear the news about your sister. Hope everything is ok with yr sis. Do tcre 


Carrie- gd luck with fet


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Tasha  

Hope everyone ok this morning

Katie xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Thankyou for the well wishes girls they really mean a lot  

She had a brain operation this afternoon and everything went brilliantly. She's not out the woods yet but quite far out of it. I'm so relieved!!!  I look forward to a decent night sleep now!!! Thankyou again  

Hope all of you are well??


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Tasha, that's good news! You tcre n get some rest x


----------



## carrie lou

Sounds like things are on the right track Tasha, I hope she continues to improve and you can relax a little. Lots of love to you


----------



## Miss zie

Hi Tasha hope your sister is doing ok. 

How's everyone else? Hope you're well.


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls thanks for the well wishes. Her op went brilliantly and she's doing great although she is doing too much too quick but hey that's us women for you hahaha. I'm sooooooo relieved!!!! 

Had to go into triage this morning as I have been leaking fluid for nearly a week (i know, naughty for leaving it this long). Was a bit paranoid as it was the same with my youngest except I was 37 weeks. Turns out that I have been piddling myself hahahahhahahaha!!!!! The midwife told me to crack out the Tenna ladies hehehehe. Put my mind at ease, just got to accept after all these pregnancies my pelvic floors are shot   it don't help that I came down with man flu on Sunday (despite the flu jab!!) and am coughing and sneezing like a goodun!! Even when I have emptied my bladder it still comes out, how embarrassing!!!!

How's the fet going carrie??

Anything yet char I'm too excited for you!!!

Miss zie, Rosie any news yet??

Hope all you other bump ladies are doing well and anyone I have missed??


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies,

Tasha good to hear your sister is doing great

Rose ribbon not long now

Miss Zie hope you are good

Hope everyone else is doing well

AFM i have been matched today so now just waiting for the New Year to start tx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello Ladies 

Tasha great news on your sister,what a rollercoaster for you 

Tito ya to being matched,we might be cycling at the same time

carrielou  so glad your going for your little embie for Xmas  

To all you lovely Ladies hope your all well and managing to limit the mince pies  

AFM  well I received a bill from The Lister today for 185.00 for storage of my sperm
no one told me about that and I hadn't realised its only going to be there for 6wks gulp 

Go down on the 18th for pill scan and then to start sniffing never done it that way before so hope I will manage that OK.
They have said that hopefully egg collection will be around wk comm 13th Jan seems to be going quick now ,so exciting 

Love to all

Katie xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Tito brilliant news!!!!!!  

Rosie ouchy but it will be worth it in the end!! Good luck with the pill scan!!


----------



## Min80

Hi all,

Rosie-I had to pay about £400 for storage of my sperm at the Lister so that doesn't sound too bad to me!  There was an admin fee and all sorts on there I think.  I had mine shipped from Xytex.  Where did you get yours?

Tito-Great news.  Best of luck  

Tasha-Glad to hear your sister is doing much better. 

AFM I haven't been on here much recently as been keeping everything crossed for the first scan.  Had scan yesterday at 6+2 and everything looking OK at the moment and saw the heartbeat, so just continuing to keep everything crossed really!


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well! My GP now has the letter from Lister asking about medical history etc. but still waiting for bloods to come back. I was just wondering what dosage and make of stims they usually start you on at Lister, is it Menopur that they use? Also whats the Xmas shut down period? x


----------



## carrie lou

Yes it's menopur. I was on 225 units a day and my dose didn't change for the entire period of stims. Regarding Christmas, I'm not sure - but I'm doing a FET cycle this month and they said I could have transfer any time up to the 20th December


----------



## carrie lou

Rosie Ribbons, we had to pay the same for storage of our sperm - but that fee covers you for a year, so if you have any unused vials, you can keep them in storage for the entire year. We have two more units still at the lister now


----------



## Miss zie

Hi ladies

So happy for you Tito...yay 

Tasha I'm glad your sister is doing better. You made me laugh about peeing yourself. Lol. 

Min80...wow it's been 6 weeks already. Well done. 

I have been for my first appt last Monday for AMH blood tests and scan. Waiting for the 9th Dec when we go back for the 3 hour consultation. 

Take care ladies.


----------



## Tito

Not long Miss  Zie


----------



## Tasha1979

Hahahaha Miss Zie, I don't know whether to cry, laugh or just wee!!!!!      Not long now, bet your so excited!!! 

Jane yeah we used Menopur too, I started on 225IU but was then upped to 300 about 4 days before egg collection (just reading my journal hahaha).

Oooohh Carrie how exciting!!! Nice to have a rough date, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 

Tasha1979  oh the the delights of being a women,  I remember when pregnant with little N constant knicker watch thinking my waters had gone,then I was told id actually wet myself   then came the tenor ladies I was mortified I was only 25.

Miss Zie  How exciting for you,it wont belong before your on the journey once its starts it does go quickly,all the staff are lovely,my consultant is Dr Thum hes lovely, he knows about fertility friends and askedhow we rated him he was quite funny   goodluck my lovely we are all here to support 

Tito have you got your plan yet?

Min80  congratulations chick on your scan,lovely to see the heartbeat,those first weeks are such an anxious time, re sperm storage I guess I am lucky to only be paying 185.00
my sperm comes from the London Sperm Bank its sibling sperm as I had my little boy with London Womens Clinic and there part of them,so never had to pay 

To everyone else hope your all OK and have a good weekend.

AFM  Ive just stocked up on more q 10 enzyme as I tend to have poor quality eggs, I asked Dr Thum what I need to do to help and he suggested these along with folic acid.
only ever had 2 and 3 day transfers,I'm also on metformin to help even thou I'm not polycystic its been shown to help egg quality we shall see


----------



## Tito

Rose Ribbons No havent got my plan yet but i get a call next week with the plan. I swear by Q10 it really improved my egg quality this time i have managed to trick dh into taking them too at a very low dose  tho am also doing acupuncture too and taking zita west supps so hope they work wonders for me 

Carrie fx crossed for u  

Jane29 it all depends on how you react to stims, history etc i used Menopur on a dose of 112.5 thoughout as my body just reacts funny to any slight increase on my first go we increased to 150 for just a day and my bloods just shot up ended up coasting to avoid OHSS and had to take cabogoline which i think resulted in a low no of eggs even tho i had loads of follicles at the scans as we were coasting for awhile as my levels wouldnt go down. I was told some women would not produce enough eggs at my dose so its really personalised.


----------



## jane29

Hey thanks for your replies. Omg just had a voice mail from lister and an email saying they missed me today but i need to book in at my GP for a thyroid profile blood test as they couldn't process it there and it saves me coming back in. Eek i wonder why they couldn't process it? is this bad? now i'm really crapping myself thinking theres something wrong. I had one done before and it was 'borderline' and no further action was needed. could this stop me egg sharing. I can't book in for one until wednesday. So worried x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Jane don't panic, the lister found out I had thyroid problems, put me on Thyroxine and I was all good. It can cause miscarriages if left untreated so has nothing to do with egg sharing!!


----------



## jane29

Thank you so much Tasha I feel a little less stressed now that you have told me this! i'll be able to sleep tonight without stressing too much! i'm glad that its not something that could stop me egg sharing hopefully, i was so worried when i got the voice mail, although the nurse did say on the voice mail 'its nothing to worry about'! i've been in a negative mood all night, my friend was talking to me about how i've got my house in order now and the next thing will be kids to complete it and I was saying probably not what with 'PCOS, blocked tubes, and now a knackered thyroid i've got every obstacle in my way and now i might not even be able to egg share'! Its hard to stay positive sometimes! lol x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Jane 

I echo what Tasha said,ive seen so many women on this forum with thyroid problems,polycystic overies, immune probs etc etc and been allowed to eggshare so don't be worrying my lovely all will be fine.

I found out recently through the Lister my AMH was a little low for my age but I was allowed to egg/share at The Lister,yet the clinic I did egg/share and got my little boy wouldn't except me so your in good hands.  

Sending   to everyone

Katie xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Rosie, I had the same experience with my AMH, it is "only" 7.7 apparently. I wanted to egg share at Bristol which is where I conceived my little boy but they said their cut off was 15 so my AMH was too low   But the lister were happy to accept me and the consultant even said "bristol's loss is our gain"! And they were right too, I produced ten eggs so obviously AMH isn't the be all and end all.   


Jane try not to worry, thyroid problems can be fixed and as the other ladies said, shouldn't stop you egg sharing. There might not even be anything wrong with your thyroid. It could be something as simple as your blood sample not being labelled properly that meant the lab wouldn't process it.   


AFM, I was two hours late for my scan yesterday!  My poor little boy trapped his fingers in the car door just as we were leaving the house   So we had to take a detour to A&E where he had an x-Ray - thankfully nothing is broken, just badly bruised and he will be fine. But my goodness I was in such a state when I finally arrived at the lister, two hours late! They were lovely when I explained what happened and managed to fit me in. Scan was fine and I'm back on thurs (day 10) for next scan. In the meantime I'll be doing ovulation tests at home to make sure I don't miss the boat again


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Carrielou    awww your poor little lamb ,im having same problem with little n tantrums with carseat and pushchair,so glad your scan went well alls good for thurs 

Katie xx


----------



## Journey99

Rosie - My AMH was 4. Dr Thum said it was the lowest they would accept. I produced 17 eggs and 13 were mature. AMH means nothing to me anymore. I'm not planning to share again as we had twins earlier this year. They're a handful on their own lol


----------



## shenagh1

I agree with journey I wouldn't stress too much about amh mine was 58 and I got 18 eggs all mature so its unpredictable.

Journey how r u hun? ?

Carrie-glad your giving it another go x

Hi everyone else


----------



## Char111

Just wanted to see how everyone was?

Tasha how have you been? been buying lots more baby clothes for your amazing little girl.
How is you glad you sister is doing Ok x

I wish all you new ladies lots and lots of luck for your up and coming IVF cycle.

carrie good luck with the FET. I am sorry to hear that your little boy got his finger trapped I hope he is OK and I am glad you had your scan

puglover how are you?
Minnie hope ur doing well

AFM I gave birth on Wednesday to a baby girl called Chloe Marie Mason she weight 7lbs8. I had a terrible labour started Monday till Wednesday morning she was born at 6.10am. I was induced Monday and labour started that night. I ended with a forceps delivery and had to be cut. Was very painful but worth it all,
So dreams do come true and all you new ladies will get your baby xxx Good luck xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Congratulations char on the birth of your miracle

Xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Sorry in rarely on but I wanted to say congratulations to *char* that is amazing news Hun I am so thrilled for you 

Hope everyone is well? I haven't read back as there are so many posts since I last come on! But gl to all the ladies going through the process of egg sharing 

Also how are all the pregnant ladies getting on


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh char congratulations!!!!!!! Wow she's a lovely size and a beautiful name!!!!   

My sister is doing brilliantly thankyou!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Congratulations Char   Sorry you had such an awful labour but I hope things are going well now


----------



## Tito

Oh Char congrats


----------



## Minnie2

Congrats again Char!!😍hope you're healing well now. 

Tasha- hope you're well?
Carrie good luck with fet
Hoping- hope you're well. When are you due?
Tito, miss zie, anyone i missed- good luck and wishing you all the best

Afm, just started waddling recently and back is sore. A month and bit more for my due date

Miracles do come through,some of you were talking abt Amh, mine was a miserable 2.95. I produced 9 eggs, 2 reach blastocyst and mine is a fet miracle. Didn't get to share due to limited eggs but don't let the Amh levels bother you


----------



## Puglover1980

*Char* - been looking out for your announcement. HUGE congratulations! I can't wait to see a picture of little Chloe. You did brilliantly labouring all that time. Well done you! Enjoy this precious time with your new little family. 

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all getting on OK and starting to look forward to Christmas. 5 weeks left at my desk (3 this year, 2 next year) and then I'll be off and at home. Can't wait!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello Ladies 

Charr    Faboulous news on the birth of your little one ,have followed your journey and your little miracle has arrived enjoy her  

To all you ladies who have spoke about about poor AMH thankyou for your positive feedback its put my mind at rest as you can see by my signature I have poor egg quality but I know im in good hands,im throwing everything at this cycle as this will be my last egg/sharing.

Love to all pregnant ladies and also those like myself who are going to embark on treatment. 

carrielou will be thinking of you at your scan thurs  

Katie xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Rosie my AMH was 7 and I got 16 eggs all mature  

Not long now puglover, bet you can't wait for maternity leave!!

Minnie can't believe your due soon!!! Eeeeek!!!! 

Helloooooo hoping, I'm good thank you, hope your good too?!

Been up the blooming hospital again. Hubby scratched his iris at work. He's now sporting a sexy eye patch lol!! I think I'm going to be needing a bed up at the a&e at this rate the amount of times I've been in lately!!!


----------



## Miss zie

Congratulations Char 👏. Bet you can't stop looking at her. Well done. 

Hope everyone else is fine and looking forward to Christmas. Xxx


----------



## jane29

Thanks for your encouraging replies ladies and wishing you all well. I have my Thyroid blood test tomorrow, feeling really nervous and hoping results will come back quickly. Annette range me from Lister and it appears all my other tests have come back fine so they are just waiting for this one and then they can Match me. Please don't let me down Thyroid!! I bought some 'well-man male conception' vitamins for my partner today and am hoping they may help his 'sub-optimal' spermies! If we get the go-ahead we'll be doing ICSI. My partner has epilepsy and takes a high level Epilim and i'm wondering whether that might have affected his sperm x


----------



## Tito

Jane   thats a good start n you will be fine we also had icsi but this time we are having imsi so dont worry you will be fine.

AFM got an email on Monday with planned dates things are starting to get real now. Start the pill on day 2 of my next period which should be late next week. Then as soon as we hit the New year around the first week we go in for the pill scan, endometrial scratch etc and the DR starts gee i forgot how quick things go once you get the dates.
   To everyone


----------



## jane29

Tito - How exciting to have finally got started! can't wait to hear how everything goes and keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm hoping that i might be able to start early new year too! I wonder how they do the pill thing for people like me who's periods are like non existent? do you think they'd put me on Provera to bring a period on? x


----------



## Tasha1979

Jane hope the Thyroid test goes ok, but honestly don't panic   Great news about all the other tests coming back clear!! We also had ICSI as hubby only had 2 million sperm and had 85% antibodies  

Tito how exciting!! So glad its all coming together for you!!


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies can I join you please...

We got a call yesterday to say we had been matched it's only took 3 weeks so much quicker than expected and so our journey begins, planning on starting the pill next week and getting my dates tomorrow can't believe how quick it is once matched  

Can't believe all the fantastic baby news from you lister girls hoping the luck stretches to all the newbies too x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Caz welcome to the board!! Wow brilliant news!! Bet you cant wait, you will be pupo before you know it!! The Lister and this board do seem to have an excellent run of news, so fingers crossed all you girls get your dreams come true!!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 

Caz  wow that's fab,im going for pill scan on the 18th so just under 2wks theres a few of us that will probs be cycling around the same time,lots of support on here 

Tasha hope nomore emergencies to A and E hope alls well with you and bubba 

Tito  Gosh once that plans there its all systems go,im trying so hard to eat well and exercise,was going to bike to work today but winds up here in the north east are really bad not an excuse promise   have they give you a estimated time for E/C?

Miss zie,jayne and all you lovely ladies sending  to you all on this brrrrrrrrrrr Thursday morning
Carrielou hope scan goes well 

AFM The days and weeks seem to be flying now and it wont be long until im in full throw of treatment trying hard to keep healthy,will be sniffing this time never done this before always used gonal f hope I find it ok.

Katie xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies and Welcome Caz
Rosie we estimate EC around the 28th of Jan ( this is the extact date i had my last FET that went to 22 weeks so   its a   Sign )if all goes to plan. Am also trying to eat health am usually good at this but this time am finding it hard to reduce my tea and chocie biscuits just so hard.
I got the Zita west relaxation and positive visualisation sessions for ivf cd yesterday and still having my acupunture and just trying to be stress free so fx.


----------



## Caz174

Thanks girls it's great to have somewhere to talk endlessly about egg sharing without thinking your are boring the pants off the listener  

Tito I can't believe they give you such estimates on dates ! That really helps with planning time off at work etc we should probably be cycling around the same time as I start the pill next week too, they are confirming my dates tomorrow as there was a bit of a question around whether the recipient could do it in jab but that's all confirmed last night  I'm keeping everything crossed for you it must be your time xx

Rosie are you dr now then ? How are you feeling ? I always get quite angry when I down reg but must admit sometimes use it as a bit of an excuse to my dh if I just have the hump 

Tasha hope the pregnancy is going well I bet the treatment seems a million years ago now ...

Jane hope all goes well with the tests sure it will be fine and you will be joining us in January 

Afm it still doesn't seem real.... Does anyone else feel a bit pressured about donating as it's not just your dreams but somebody else's too   x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Tito My E/c is estimated around 11 jan so only a few weeks between us,I   you get your BFP you so truly deserve it my lovely im fortunate I don't like tea or coffee but like everthing else .My relaxation at the moment is a hot long bubbly soak in the bath,i do it when little Noah in bed,its luxury.

One thing im glad of is they will be doing a deep clean so there will be nice clean little beds so our embies can grow 

Caz I start down regging just after pill scan after 18th,i hope im ok as I usually suffer severe headaches was on supercur last time start stimming new years eve.

This will be my 3rd time donating im ok about it,on second cycle I only got 7 eggs so I donated them to my reciepiant that was hard but made it a lot easier knowing I had my little one it was a shock as I was told I had 40+ follicles but unfortunately that's part of the egg/sharing journey but did get a free cycle.

Katie xx


----------



## Tito

Caz last time i had estimated dates which turned out to be the exact dates for everything which was great

Rosie thanks and yep a good clean hehe


----------



## Caz174

Sorry ladies trying to get up to speed with all your progress 

Deep clean what's that all about ? Sounds like a great idea want your little embies to be as cosy as possible x

I'm going for a laparoscopy tomorrow to get the endo lasered off again .. It apparently doesn't affect the number of eggs but when they did the op last time found it in my uterus too which I think May have contributed to the 2 first attempts not working who knows I was told by the hammersmith it made no difference but then the 3rd time it worked funny coincidence .. So I will be all shiny and new too 

Rosie ribbons that's great news and to think its only just over a month till ec amazing x

Tito thanks for the info last time I went through it it was nhs they were brilliant but gave no idea of estimations at all but then you could get your scans done at 7 in the morning so was able to get back to work for 8.30 and no one was the wiser  

Xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz  Deep clean happens at most clinics at the end of the year,they will close and deep clean everything in the lab etc  Hope your lap goes ok tom my lovely  sending


----------



## carrie lou

Caz, it definitely helps to have estimated dates. My EC ended up being only one day later that the estimate, even though my AF was late and I was DRing for longer than planned.   Regarding your recipient and the pressure of egg sharing, I hope this doesn't sound callous but I tried not to think about mine too much. I found it helped if I just concentrated on each step in my own journey, almost as if I didn't have the head room to worry about anything else. Obviously I wish her all the best and hope she has had a happy outcome, but I haven't asked yet.   

Tito    

AFM, well I have been doing ovulation tests at home to make sure we don't miss the boat again... And this morning I got a positive (day 10). So I've just had a scan and everything is looking perfect with a nice big follicle growing on the left (although my ov pain has been on the right! Can anyone explain that?) so I am triggering tonight and my one precious snow baby will be back where it belongs this time next week.   


Lots of love to everyone else, let's hope there are lots of new year BFPs in store for us


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Carrielou that's fantastic news,  all goes well gosh you will be testing right on xmas sending all my   and  

Katie xx


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Rosie I actually thought you were having a deep clean ha ha that makes more sense ... 

Carrie Lou that's fab news keeping everything crossed for you xx sure it will be a Christmas miracle  

Got my estimated dates through and will be going for ec around the 30th Jan so almost the same as you Tito

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Tasha1979

I thought she was having a *cough* deep clean too!!!! Hahahahahaha   

Carrie, funny that I always have pain on my right and was shocked to learn I was ovulating from the left!!! Weird how our bodies work at times!! Fab news about your trigger shot tonight!!! Im so excited for you!!!!   

Caz funny enough I feel like my treatment was yesterday!! lol. Found my email about my initial consultation the other day and cant believe its nearly been a year!!!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Just realised how iv wrote it down   re deep clean


----------



## Caz174

Glad I wasn't the only one


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies well today is my Birthday and i got a great text message from NHS saying that my results 'are normal and no further action needed' - yay!! I can't believe they came back so quick i only had blood test yesterday! Happy days! Just need to get results across to Lister and hopefully they can match me and i can get started! woohoo! x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Jayne Fabulous news  just a question of getting matched now and that wont take to long, gosh there will be a few of us now wonderful  roll on the BFPs for 2014

Katie xx


----------



## jane29

Here Here Rosie Ribbons! I feel excited to see the back of crappy 2013 and bring on the Fabulous 2014 and BFP's! hehe! xx


----------



## Tito

Carrie     Its a Christmas BFP love u deserve it

Jane  and fabulous news not long now


----------



## Caz174

That's fabulous news Jayne bet you will be matched the same day they get the results 

Happy birthday too hope you had a brilliant day


----------



## Puglover1980

*Carrie* - that's wonderful news. Really excited for you.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I've not been on much lately - it's all I can do to get through a day at work at the moment! xxx


----------



## jane29

Thanks all!! Just been to my Birthday dinner, my partner told me it was just me and him and when i got there the whole family were there at a lovely italian restaurant! it was such a lovely evening and i haven't drunk wine for SOOOO long due to all this infertility crap so I had a few glasses tonight to celebrate and i feel rather tipsy now! lol! The family being there made me feel a bit guilty as i've been avoiding quite a few family do's due to how sad i feel that i'm the only one who hasn't produced any grandchildren yet and they were all so lovely to me and made me a fabulous Birthday cake! Can't wait to get my official confirmation from Lister, Monday can't come fast enough for me to pick up my Thyroid results xx


----------



## Caz174

Glad you had a brilliant birthday jane what a fab surprise just what you needed I bet  

Glad you had a birthday wine too i think the stress of trying to be good all the time does more to you than the occasional glass or 3 I got so stressed out with my previous attempts trying to eat the right thing and drink the right thing so when I went for my FET I just lived a normal life and it actually worked  

I know what you mean about distancing yourself in the end my dh stopped telling me if someone was pregnant as I got so upset it's such a hard journey but sure this time will be the one xx


----------



## Tito

oh Jane glad you had a fabulous night you deserve it. I know how you feel about keeping to yourself love you are not alone but am positive our day will come so keep


----------



## Miss zie

Hey ladies. I hope you're all well...

Unfortunately the egg sharing journey ends for me. I went to Lister today and was told I have a low ovarian reserve and therefore cannot egg share. Apparently they were meant to ring me last week and tell me.

Feeling very annoyed right now. 

Take care ladies and thanks for all the words of encouragement xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Oh I'm so sorry Miss Zie, you must be devastated    Do you have a plan B? Sending you loads of hugs


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies 
Haven't been on for a while 
How are we all?

Hello the new people I haven't spoke to before.

I'm 38 weeks now  

Xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh miss zie how upsetting, I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey staceyemma!!! Wow that's gone quick!!!! Any niggles yet How exciting!!!


----------



## jane29

Miss zie - so sad that this has happened, thinking of you and hope your alright and can find another way to move forward with this :0( are you entitled to any NHS help? x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

miss zie  Don't give up your dream my lovely sending  


Katie xx


----------



## Tito

Miss Zie so sorry


----------



## Caz174

Miss Zie I'm so sorry to hear your news xxxx


----------



## Caz174

Hi girls

Hope your all well I had a couple of questions not sure if anyone can help me, the first is what supplements should I be taking to help with egg quality ? I take pregnacare conception but heard about  q10 any idea what dose or whether is required ? 

The second is just wandered if anyone had been recommended for IMSI ? We have always had ICSI but only ever had a 50% fertilisation rate so asked our consultant about possibly using IMSI and was told it wasn't required ... Not sure whether to ask again surely it's our decision as well as we will pay the extra 

Thanks for your help xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz  I asked Dr Thum what supplements to take to help egg quality he told me to take  Q10 120mgs per day,im also on metformin which my first clinic put me on as they thought I might be polycystic but wasn't,Dr Thum said to carry on taking them as they were good for improving egg quality.

Ive asked for Imsi this time too as iv always had to have icsi due to sperm not defrosting well but im throwing everything at this cycle including endometrial scratch which I have next week personally if your prepared to pay I cant see them refusing.

Hope everyone well  

Katiexx


----------



## Tito

Caz am also having imsi this time fx have you see this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 i think it made a major change in my egg quality


----------



## Caz174

Rosie and Tito, thanks for the info girls, I hadn't seen that link before wowza there is a lot on there ! Not sure if it's a bit late in the day as starting next month but will look into getting some of them

Do you take all of them Tito plus the pregnacare ? Xx


----------



## Caz174

Ps Carrie Lou hope all is still on track for your et this week xx


----------



## Tito

Caz last time i did but this time i take the Zita West sups as they have everything in them but really just needed to reduce the cost


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Caz, yes it's all go - 2 more sleeps   Sorry I don't know much about imsi, I just had standard IVF and it seemed to work, all my mature eggs fertilised. As far as supplements go, I am just taking ordinary conception multivitamins. In my fresh cycle I tried to increase my protein intake which some people believe helps egg quality. I had a protein shake every day while stimming.


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Tito and great news Carrie Lou


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies, since i sent what I thought was my 'normal' thyroid test to the Lister I got this reply: 

''Dear Jane , thanks for those . Your TSH is within normal limits    for the general population but above the ideal level of 2.5 for someone trying to become pregnant and prevent miscarriage . we will send you a prescription for Thyroxine 50mcgs daily so please start this as soon as you get it and then retest in 3-4 weeks . you will continue this medication until 12  weeks of pregnancy''.

I gather that this means that i will be sent a prescription, however i'm not sure when this means that i will be able to start egg share? Will i have to get my thyroid right first?? Argh i hate waiting all the time! lol xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Noooooo the thyroid doesn't affect your eggs, just can cause miscarriage hence why they want you on the levothyroxine. I egg shared with my poor thyroid and didn't get treated until my FET after I had an early miscarriage on my fresh cycle. Stop panicking lol!!


----------



## jane29

Thanks Tasha...will they make me wait for the next thyroid test in 3-4 weeks until I can get an official starting date though? I still have no idea when i can start x


----------



## Tasha1979

I shouldn't imagine so. But I didn't get to take the thyroxine until after my miscarriage, just before I did my FET. You will get your dates soon, maybe they are waiting on the recipient??


----------



## jane29

I don't know whether to ask them but I don't want to be seen as harassing them? maybe I should just wait another weeks and see if I hear anything first? x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Jane* - never worry about harassing anyone. When I was waiting to start treatment I emailed once a week for an update. If there's something you're unsure about - or you just want to know what stage you're at - drop them an email or call and leave a message. It's silly to be left in the dark - they are very busy but will be happy to help.

*Carrie* - everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, thanks for all the support - ET booked for 3pm tomorrow, everything crossed for this little embie   


Jane, sorry I don't know much about thyroid issues but hope you get it sorted out. I'm sure if they did delay you starting it would be for the best - you don't want to risk going into a cycle if things aren't just right   



I was just wondering if anyone had got signed off work by the Lister, or do you go to your GP for that? I vaguely remember the nurse mentioning it way back when I started  my fresh cycle but never took them up on it because I was in a very laid back job at the time and just took annual leave as and when. Now though I'm working very tough long shifts and don't feel happy about carrying on during the 2ww.


----------



## Tito

Carrie the Lister have been very good when i have needed to be signed off work i work for the Army so at times its hard to get things off so i just asked the Lister to give me a letter which i took to work and so far everytime it has been okey.

 for tomorrow


----------



## Tasha1979

Ohhhhhhhhhh good luck Carrie, got everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Caz174

Jane sorry about the delay for more tests :-( I would defo email though to see where this leaves you don't want to be in limbo over Christmas xx

Carrie keeping everything crossed for you and your little frostie I still think fet is amazing xx


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks so much ladies   


Caz you're right it is amazing. One good thing I've taken away from my last cycle is that I know a frostie can survive the thaw and implant - just a shame I only carried it to 8 weeks   But being positive that this one will be our take home baby   


I emailed the nurses this afternoon about getting signed off work - within 2 hours they had emailed a sick note to me!  How fab are the Lister


----------



## Caz174

Yes my lo was a fet I look at him and still struggle to imagine how he was once frozen and defrosted   x

The lister are the best


----------



## Caz174

How did it go Carrie hope all went ok and your resting up xx


----------



## carrie lou

All went brilliantly thank you Caz   Our beautiful snow baby survived the thaw with 70-80% of its cells intact and started expanding again. The nurse who was assisting actually said, totally unprompted, "You've got to get pregnant, my darling. You have amazing embryos."   So that was encouraging! I took it as a compliment    So I am now PUPO and at the moment at least, feeling positive. But I may keep a low profile on here for the next few days, to avoid going completely   . Hopefully I'll be back before Christmas with some news.


I hope everyone else is well


----------



## Caz174

Argh that fantastic news really pleased its back where it belongs all safe and snuggled, yes completely understand with Christmas approaching it will fly by take care xx


----------



## jane29

Congratulations and good luck Carrie! so exciting!!! Today I got an email from the Lister officially saying that I will be able to do egg share as soon as my Thyroid is the right level! keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for them to send the Thyroxine x


----------



## Caz174

That's great news jane, now you know your defiant do accepted


----------



## Caz174

Sorry meant definitely accepted


----------



## Tito

Fingersn toes crossed for u Carrie


----------



## Tasha1979

Fantastic news Carrie!!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Carrie im sitting here on tenterhooks!!! When is OTD 

Hows all you other girls doing??


----------



## carrie lou

I'm only 5dp6dt at the moment... I've taken a vow not to test early this time! Will try to wait it out till the weekend. Don't worry as soon as I have news I'll let you know


----------



## Caz174

Keeping everything crossed for you  love the pic by the way xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi ladies, hope you're well

Carrie- good luck! Not long before otd for you

Tasha- hope all is well. How far are you now? I'm 36w and not long to go. Very uncomfortable and waddling. Would prob be induced as they won't allow me to go beyond 40w


Hi to everyone else going through your cycles


----------



## Tasha1979

Carrie, how you feeling?? So praying you get your sticky bean   

Hi Minnie, Cant believe your at 36 weeks already   Bless you for not feeling so great, the last few weeks are the worst  

Im 28 weeks tomorrow, its flying by!! Got another growth scan Friday and they are also seeing if my placenta has moved up as it was low lying so get to see her again


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi all, sorry I'm rarely on, I'm so tired right now and don't have a lot of energy! I haven't read too much back so I hope that I haven't missed much news?

*minnie* 36 weeks!!! I feel exactly how you do!!! I also have no sleep  lucky that you won't have to go beyond 40 weeks I'm allowed to go 12 days over here... Are you all set and ready now

*tasha* 28 weeks!!! Wow your pregnancy has flown too!!! How are you feeling

*char* I hope that you and your baby girl are both doing well

*carrie* GOOD LUCK I have everything crossed for you 

How is *stacey* You must be due now

*hi to all the newbies I wish you all well with your upcoming cycles 

And hi to anyone that I missed*


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Tasha- woohoo going into your 3rd trimester ! Time flies
Yes I can't wait in some ways! Nervous and excited

Hoping- how are you hon? You must be 35 weeks?
It's horrible, I'm like an owl at night. One more scan at 37 weeks and that's the last. Wow so they are allowing you to go almost 2 weeks beyond. Hopefully it will come before 

Stacey- you must be due now? All the best to you 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## sugarsweet

hello ladies thought I would pop by see how your all getting on looks like your all doing very well  
Long over due congrate's to char on the birth of you daughter x
AFM not been finding this pregancy easy at all I have been sick thorough out chronic heart burn and a bump the size of a 40 week pregancy !! 
On the plus side had my 26 week growth scan on Monday and both boys are weighing 2lb 1oz and 2lb 2oz I'm having a c-section on the 9th of march if I don't have them earlier 
wishing you all a merry Christmas and new year 
X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* I'm 34wks and 2days it feels forever away- yes they class IVF pregnancies here as normal pregnancies so I'm allowed to go over like a normal pregnancy... Fx'd she doesn't go too much over...

I too am a night owl- as you can see by the time! I hardly have any sleep any more- maybe 4/5 hours- I'm so uncomfortable the whole time even with my pregnancy pillow!

Lucky you get another scan- none for me :/

Not long now until we have our babies 

*sugarsweet* glad to hear that both babies are doing well  must be uncomfortable having such a big bump though 

I hope that you start to feel better soon


----------



## Caz174

Rosie ribbons how did your pill scan go yesterday ? Have you started sniffing ? Hope the headache hasn't come xx

Can't believe how quickly it seems to be going for all you pregnant girls but I bet it doesn't feel like it for you I remember when I was preggers felt like an eternity .... Especially at the end they treated mine as a normal pregnancy too even though it was Ivf so went all the way to 42 weeks before he was forced out hoping your little ones make an appearance safe and sound and on time


----------



## carrie lou

Caz I also went overdue - my boy was 15 days late when he was finally coaxed out!!! It was an IUI pregnancy though which apparently they don't treat any differently. The waiting was torture   Think next time I would ask to be induced a bit earlier   


Great to hear how you pregnant ladies are getting on


----------



## Caz174

Ha ha Carrie yes mine was day 15 too stubborn little boys   hope your bearing up ok still keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning girls 

Caz        All went well yesterday,pill scan showed that I have mild polycystic overies but they wernt durly concerned,Dr Thum has made sure that ive got a stronger trigger shot to make sure that eggs are mature.

I also had the endometrial scratch it was better than I thought James did it he was so lovely,so off I went with all my meds,sniffing starts on Christmas eve and stimming New Years so the journey begins.i didn't get back home until 10 last night so tired this morning .

How are you any news? I to went to 42wks and 2 failed inductions,had to have C section in the end so it will c section for me next time 

To all those very pregnant ladies sending   cant believe how near some of you are  

And everyone else hope your all ok


----------



## Caz174

That's great news Katie glad all went well, bet your shattered though poor thing and it's only just begun  

So you had the endometrial scratch I was debating on having that do you know roughly how much it costs if you don't mind me asking  

Is there someone that you can discuss it with as I only just had my lap done a couple of weeks ago so not sure if it will be required but you kind of want to throw everything at it don't you ..... Don't want to turn round in Feb and think what if I had that done would it have made a difference it's so frustrating isn't it  

I have my pill scan booked for the 10th jean then plan to start sniffing on the 11th I'm all good just trying it get in the Christmas spirit

Was chatting to dh last night about whether if we had 2 good quality embryos would we out both back or freeze one as freezing is so expensive and also if it worked and I got pregnant with the first embie what would we do with frostie as I know dh wouldn't want to have it put back at Later date :-( it's such a minefield as if we did have both out back and got that fab news that it's twins dh thinks it would put him in an early grave he's so dramatic ........ If only we could see the future


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi everyone. Lovely to hear how you're all getting on. It's my last day in the office today until the New Year, and the break cannot come soon enough! I am so totally exhausted with this pregnancy. My daughter is particularly energetic and I feel bad that I am struggling to keep up with her! I have a growth scan in two weeks, which will be interesting as I don't suppose you can see very much at that stage due to the lack of room. The baby never stops moving but the last few weeks her movements have changed from punching and kicking to more of a gentle roll! I hope she comes a little bit early like my daughter (38+6 seemed really perfect) but not so early that there are any concerns. If only we could control this part of things!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz    Thankyou my lovely,i just emailed Mia and asked if I could have the scratch done when I had the pill scan she said it would be no probes and booked me in it cost me 100.00,like you say I'm throwing everything at this cycle 

Even considering embryo glue too as heard good reports,haven't decided that yet thou.

Re  two embryos iv always had 2 put back but that is due to poor embryos have never gotten to blast but if Lister can get them to blast then I might think of just 1 even thou my heart says 2,i need to think very carfully being single and having a toddler would I cope with twins even though iv good support,on my first cycle I fell with twins the one I conceived my son but the embryo died at 7wks but little N stuck .

Puglover  enjoy your maternity leave its seems to be flying for you sending 

Katie xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls. Just back from my scan. She's deffo a girl still hahahaha. My placenta has moved up phew!! And she weighs a lovely 2lb 7oz already, yay!!!


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies, i'm so glad to come on here and read about all your successes! Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and hope everyone has a great Christmas!
As I am approaching the New Year when i should be able to start IVF, there are a lot of things going through my mind and things i'm worrying about. I think the fact that I didn't respond to Clomid and also didn't respond that well to low dose injects at 75iu only getting 2 main follies of about 12mm and loads of diddy ones i'm just paranoid I might not respond well to the injections. I know the injections are higher than 75iu though and my AMH is high so i'm praying a higher dose will grow my follies x


----------



## Caz174

Tasha that's fab news she's growing really well hopefully the time will fly by for you  

Jane oh honey it's so natural to worry I'm the same but you will respond there is no reason you shouldn't , I got no response from the chlomid but was fine with the Ivf think I was on a dose of 225 from memory which was middle of the road and 3x higher than your dose so sure you will grow lots of big fat follies try to stay positive as hard as it is   Xx


----------



## jane29

Thank you Caz! I literally cannot wait for my thyroid to get right so i can get matched and start, i will literally be bursting with excitement!!
As i have to travel from Yorkshire to London I am guessing that at some stage in the process they will be doing regular follicle scans? I'm thinking that I might book a weeks 'holiday' in London using lastminute.com to combat all the travelling about and so I can relax for a few days, hopefully i'll get a few extra quid over Christmas to fund it!! x


----------



## Caz174

Yes as soon as your sorted matching will take no time I was matched in 4 hours !!!

Yes you will go for a pill scan then about 2 weeks later your fist follicle scan then you have to go for scans every 2-3 days to monitor growth, from my date plan looks like 2 further growth scans the ec

Wow that's some journey for you yes you will be best off staying then you can also get some nice relaxing time to yourself see what they recommend as they know best x


----------



## Caz174

Carrie hope your ok xx


----------



## carrie lou

Thank you ladies for all your support   I just so hope this one is sticky   It's the best Christmas present I could have asked for


----------



## Caz174

Omg Carrie that's amazing news congratulations honey I am sooooooooo pleased for you xxxx        And the fantastic news continues xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Fantastic news Carrielou    ^   congratulations my lovely made my day 

Katiexx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Carrie CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooohoooo!!    . Have a wonderful Christmas!!!!!

Our little FET babies rock!!!!


----------



## jane29

Congratulations what lovely news!!! xx


----------



## Min80

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been on here for ages.  Was just reading and saw Carrie's BFP so popped on to say congratulations!


----------



## Tasha1979

Happy days, just had to go and have my wedding ring and eternity ring cut off. Only my engagement ring survived!!!   

So a warning to you girls cycling and newly pregnant. Keep an eye on swelling fingers!!!! Boohoo. I'm so gutted!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

CARRIE THAT'S AMAZING!!!!! So so happy for you. xxxxxx


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks girls   I'm thrilled   


Only thing is, the Lister is now closed until the 2nd Jan so I can't let them know my news until then and if I have any problems will be on my own...but on the other hand I know what to do with regard to cyclogest, booking a scan etc - have been here before after all   


Tasha, so sorry about your rings - I'd be devastated if anything happened to mine


----------



## Tito

Carrie so happy for u


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations Carrie!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Congratulations carrie


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Carrie xx


----------



## shenagh1

Oh carrie what brilliant news to log on and see xxx congrats hun and happy xmas all round xx


----------



## sugarsweet

I had my boys at 12.30 last night via c-section due to labour starting both weigh over 2lb and come out crying I was 27 weeks now the waiting and praying starts xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh sugar congratulations hunny. I'm praying all is ok!!!


----------



## shenagh1

Sugar, hope the boys are ok! Its a scary time I had my little one at 27 weeks but they thrive soo well and its amazing how far they come! Praying for you and your little ones x


----------



## Caz174

Congratulations sugar I'm sure they will thrive praying everything is ok   Xx


----------



## carrie lou

Oh wow Sugar that must have been a shock for you. But they sound like little fighters and are in the best place. Lots of hugs to you and your boys


----------



## Puglover1980

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a very relaxing time. xx


----------



## Caz174

Merry Christmas to you all xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Merry Christmas girls. Thanks for all your support this past year, it means the world


----------



## Tasha1979

Happy Christmas girls. Hope everyone gets their 2014 miracles and hope those of you enjoy your 2013 ones too!! And yes thankyou for all the support given over these months. Would have gone insane without you all!!! Lol.


----------



## Caz174

Katie you have started sniffing haven't you how's it going hope the headaches haven't got you

Carrie hope all is still ok 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz Hello my lovely,thankyou for asking,yes started on xmas eve so far so good small waves of nausea but can cope with that, I keep sneezing lol and I have some chewing gum as it leaves a funny taste in my throat after spraying  I start stimming new years eve its seems to be flying now.
Trying to stay away from chocs etc so hard  ate my body weight in food yes 

How are you my lovely? 

Merry Christmas to all you lovely Ladies

Katiexxx


----------



## Caz174

Argh glad the headaches haven't come I know you said you suffer :-( I have never used the spray it's always injection so going to be strange xx

It's  all so quick isn't it don't feel at all prepared before it's been months but hey ho I'm a believer in everything happens when it happens when I had Harry had a massive bleed when I was 5 weeks preggers so went out for lunch and drunk a bottle of wine as assumed it was all over then went for a scan the next day and was told I'm still pregnant how bad did I feel ;-) xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Congratulations *sugar* I will keep your boys in my prayers 

*hi to everyone else I hope that you all had a lovely Xmas and have a fab new year... Sorry I am not about much lately, energy is becoming less and less towards the end for me!*


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Hoping!!! Lovely to hear from you, shame about the lack of energy   

Not long now though for you is it?? Bet you cant wait!!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi ladies thanks for well wishes both boy's are doing great both having my milk and have both gained weight there bresthing on there own and inly useibg the cpap madk still along way to go can not be leave there a week old all ready hope every one had a lovely x-mas and wishing you all a happy new year x


----------



## jane29

Good to hear this Sugar so happy for you x


----------



## carrie lou

Great news Sugar   Do they have names yet? Hope they go from strength to strength Hun


----------



## sugarsweet

Thank you yes there names are Harvey and Riley xx


----------



## carrie lou

Ah lovely


----------



## jane29

Ahh love the names, how adorable, so glad they are well and feeding nicely, you are very blessed xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*tasha* thanks hun, how are you feeling Im 36wks tomorrow, baby is 3/5 palpable so she's in the right direction 

*sugar* fab update  glad to hear the boys are both doing well 

*stacey* how are you You must be due/had your little one?


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww sugar great news!!!! Such a relief to hear!!

Hoping yeah not too bad thanks, got carpal tunnel in both wrists, oh joy and having to wear a sexy splint on my right one as it's just pure agony during the night!!!

Still not blooming and I'm coming up to 30 weeks lol lil minx better be gorgeous cos I am most certainly not!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

Hi lAdies

Hope everyone is well, sorry not been on for a while

Sugar- omg congrats!! So happy for you. What week did you give birth?

Hoping2eggshare- not long for you!

Tasha- 30 weeks! Time flies 

Been in bed a lot recently, tired and Achy! I have less than 2 weeks to go

Happy New Year to everyone! Good luck to the ladies that are starting treatment too


----------



## Minnie2

Carrie- congrats on your BFP!!!! Indeed such a gd Christmas present 😍


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies 

Quick post! So busy!

I had my little boy Theo George Lewis at 12.54pm on Christmas day.
He weighed 7lb 8oz and he is just beautiful  
Words cannot describe how much I love him xxxx

So so happy!!!!

Hope u all had a nice Xmas xxx


----------



## Minnie2

Stavey- Congrats hon!! What a lovely gift and beautiful name!'
You take care and enjoy every Theo xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Stacey    Wow congragulations on the birth of Theo well done you,have followed your journey from the start what a precious  xmas present enjoy him my lovely.Welcome little Theo 


AFM  Started stimming today my litre of milk and high protein diet all organized  I get some good juicy follies first scan on the 6th.

Happy New Year to everyone  

Katie xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*minnie* thanks Hun, there's about 2 weeks difference in our due dates so fx'd we both have our little miracles in our arms soon  sorry you're uncomfortable Hun I can totally relate! 
Fx'd your baby will be here soon!!

*Stacey* CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I was wondering how you are! So glad you got the best christmas present ever!!!
Theo is a lovely weight, enjoy mummy 

*Tasha* ouch sounds very painful bless you  I'm sure your baby girl will be beautiful Hun 

*hoping the new year brings plenty of bfp's for all the ladies stimmingnand starting cycles *


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwwwww Stacey MASSIVE congratulations!!!! And yeah such a brilliant weight!!! Im so pleased for you!!!!


----------



## Minnie2

hoping- seems like most of us started together has already given birth! Yes not long now! my tummy is starting to ache the last few days and have no clue what this means.. just hope he sits there a little bit more.

Rosie- Good luck, it didnt feel that long ago when we all talking about what protein to eat and etc.. wishing you all the best and you get your little one next yr


----------



## Char111

Stacey congrats hun sooooo happy for you xx

Minnie how are you?

I hope everyone had a good Christmas and all set for new year. I wish everyone starting treatment in the new year the best of luck.

carrie also want to say congrats on your BFP xx


----------



## Caz174

Congratulations Stacey glad all went well x

Katie good luck honey sure you will be growing massive follies in no time 

Afm quick question been on the pill for 4 weeks now and carried on to the next pack as got my pill scan on the 10th but have started bleeding a bit is that expected ? I haven't been on the pill in years so have no idea


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz  Hello my lovely,dont worry to much I was on pill for 3wks and then had 1wk off and had bleed and then went back on for 2wks until pill scan carried taking pill for another wk took my last pill and started sniffing that day and then I had a bleed 2days later,they seem to do it different ways and what your getting is like a break through bleed which is very commen.When you start sniffing you will have a bleed,Give them a call,or email as there has been someone there as iv been in contact with them over xmas but pls don't worry about it as it shouldn't affect anything .

Katie xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Char BEAUTIFUL picture of your precious one!!!!     

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all the Lister girls, I wish everyone the best for 2014, may all your wishes come true!!!     

Im currently stuffed on Chinese, watching crap tv and will be going to bed soon haha!! Happy new year to me!!


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Katie thinking about it it makes sense I'm just at that stage now before it all kicks off that I'm just waiting for something to go wrong and thinking it's not going to work  

Happy new year everyone great news on the babies so far let's hope 2014 is just as lucky xx

Ps  sugar so glad the boys are doing well x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*happy new year ladies, hope 2014 brings loads more bfp's*

*minnie* yes only a couple of us left to have out babies (that started together) crazy looking back when we were all doing our cycles and now were having our babies soon or had them 
Not sure on the achey bump? Maybe a sign? Fx'd!!! You're next either way how exciting 

*char* your profile pic- OMG she is gorgeous!!! I too have that outfit for my little one 
Hope you had a lovely first christmas with your gorgeous daughter 

*tasha* we had the same night- Chinese, tv and bed haha!! All worth it though and no hangover which is a bonus 

*caz* I wouldn't worry too much but if concerned I would email/call them like you've already been advised it's probably just a break through bleed, hopefully all is ok


----------



## Tito

Happy New Year ladies and congrats to all the new arrivals
  2014 brings us the joy we all deserve


----------



## Puglover1980

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

For those about to start treatment, I hope everything goes wonderfully for you and I can't wait to hear your news.

For those who have had babies recently, huge congrats (sorry I've been a bit crap keeping up with posting!). *Stacey* in particular - congrats on your Christmas baby!

For those who are still waiting to pop (like me!), hang on in there! We're having babies THIS YEAR!

xxxx


----------



## Tito

Wow Stacey congrats what a lovely Christmas present


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Stacey xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Sairahkhan86

hi everyone im all new to this.. but have been reading your posts and decided to join. Im looking to book my first consultation at the lister clinic with Mr James Nicopoullos . we have male fertility issues and i was wondering if anyone has been seen by James Nicopoullos? and was hoping if anyone can share their experience at the lister clinic. 

thanks 
Sairah


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies, well as many of you know I am STILL waiting for my thyroid to be right until i can start egg share. I have been on Thyroxine for over 3 weeks now and will get my next bloods back next in the next few days. I'm so nervous and impatient. I can't wait to get started. So worried its going to take ages and the they might have forgotton about me! stupid i know! i'm just so frustrated! Lovely to hear everyones happy news though congratulations everyone x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Jayne 

Im on the train on my way to London,5.55 train it wont be long my lovely and its good that there making sure alls good before you start,i was supposed to start in April last year but lost 2 grandparents within 3wks and I had to cancel,i thought they might not want me and had to go through consultation again but they were great and here I am going for my first follie scan.

just stay positive sending it will be here before you know it  

Hello to all you lovely ladies

Katie xxx


----------



## Tito

Jane i know it sounds long dear but you are better off getting the tx first its worth it in the end  It wont be long n if you feel they hav forgotten u just give them a call to remind them u r still there i do that at times just to make sure they r lovey.


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Sairahkhan86 I had the delectable James!! He is fantastic and sooo funny!!! Really felt at ease with him and he's straight to the point!! My hubby has 85% sperm antibodies due to a failed VR so that's the reason we needed IVF. Honestly couldn't have wished for a better consultant and would use him again if I ever needed to! Good luck, bet your excited, the Lister really is brilliant!!!

Jane wow I guess I was really lucky with my thyroid then......bet the wait is frustrating!!! Don't worry tho, it wont be long and you will be starting!! And Tito is right, if I had been on the thyroxine to start with maybe I wouldn't have lost my 1st one  

Rosie good luck with the follie scan!! Sooooooo close now!!!  

How are all you other girls?? Im great apart from the crappy carpal tunnel but my eczema is finally clearing woohoo (only taken 25 weeks  ). Slightly got more energy and im tackling my housework today!! Kids are back at school so now I can get into it...........oh joy hahaha.

Got consultant tomorrow again so fingers crossed I get my section date!!!


----------



## jane29

Hey Rosie! WOW 5.55am very early!! I hope everything went well for you today. So sorry to hear about your grandparents that must have been an awful time for you  Thank you for your encouraging words!

Today I had some great news...my Thyroid has gone right down from 3.9 to 1.4!!!wooo! i've told Annette from OD and she sent me an email saying thats really good news so now i'm hoping I will be able to start soon!!

Praying for miracles this year for everyone xx


----------



## Tito

Wow hoo Jane thats fantastic news you'll soon be there dear.

AFM have my pill scan and scratch tomorrow   Everything is fine and if so start DR tomorrow fx n toes crosseed


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Aww bless you Jayne  that's fantastic news so pleased for you it will be no time now my lovely 

Tito  Good luck for tom,i had endo scratch and it was fine,i took some paracetomol straight after and all was ok. 

AFM  Trying to get to Lister this morning was manic had to change tube due to fatal accident and it took me nearly 2hrs. 
Scan went well 12 possible 13 follicles nurse said that was good bloods were taken and I got a call telling me to up menapour to 300 just for tonight then back to 225 tom,trying to remain positive and go with the flow,so back wednesday for next scan.

So tired  

Katie xx


----------



## Tito

Oh Katie thats good nos you have there well done you


----------



## carrie lou

Yay Katie, sounds like you have some great follies coming along there  


Jane, fab news on your thyroid - you'll soon be on your way  


Congrats on all the new arrivals - sorry I don't get much time to post at the mo but I'm thrilled for you all   


AFM, starting to feel sick which is a good sign because I had NO sickness with my last pregnancy that I lost. Never thought I'd be glad to feel like this again! And last night I threw up for the first time in this pg. Not pleasant but I'm hoping it means all is well. Tomorrow is my birthday then scan on Thurs.  Hopefully a lovely birthday pressie.


----------



## Tito

Carrie fx n toes crossed for you   For your scan tommorow.

AFM have my pill scan and scratch this afternoon if all is well i start DR tonight


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning lovely ladies 

Tito    Goodluck today my lovely  

Carrielou    Goodluck for your scan tomorrow 

Jayne  bet your still on  wont be long now 

Caz hope you ok sending  


Afm    Oh ladies woke today feeling anxious,fear of not having enough eggs as this happened before,sperm not defrosting well,poor quality embies etc etc,im trying to keep saying to myself what will be will be but it creeps in.

Hope all you ladies nearing full term are ok sending 

All ladies going through or about to start treatment sending  

Katie xxxx


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies,

Thank you for your continued support and kind words on here! Today i got the longed for email...yes you are now ready to go and be matched and you will hear from us when matched! yayyyy! Now i'm freaking out about being matched, I'm not working at the moment out of choice as my partner working full time so just taking a bit of time out to deal with all this fertility stuff, but when I do work I am a secretary and now i'm thinking the egg recipients might want their donor to be like a doctor or a lawyer or something and might think i'm not clever enough! LOL! silly i know i just worry about the stupidest things! xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Jane29* - that's great news. I'm sure you will be matched really quickly. I think the most common reason for recipients rejecting possible donors is a lack of a degree, but there are all sorts of recipients just as there are all sorts of donors and everyone will have their own set of criteria. I worried so much about them not being able to match me and then I was matched within a day and a half, so keep positive!

*Rosie* - all those concerns are normal, but it sounds like you had a great scan and are going to get a fab crop of eggs. Keep us posted.

*Carrie* - can't wait for your news on Thursday. So excited for you 

*Tito* - hope everything went well today lovey. 

Hope everyone is well. I am slow, waddley and achey but am creeping my way towards the finish line! Only 6 more early starts and commutes before I do a bit of working from home and then maternity leave! Hooray! So looking forward to meeting my new little girl.


----------



## Tito

Jane thats wonderful news n stop worrying that recepient is just as desperate as you if they are looking so you will get someone.

Pulgover good to hear from you almost there

Rosie  

AFM had my scan n we r almost good to go as soon as the receipient has her scan tomorrow if all is good with her i should start DR tomorrow they will call me to confirm.

Had the scratch too which was completely pain free not like i had read i didnt feel a thing apart from a twitch i was waiting for the pain until they said it was already over.


----------



## jane29

Thanks ladies, well i do actually have a degree and they put that down, I have a 2:1 in BA Human Resource Management, I just didn't go into Human Resources! lol x


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies I look away for a couple of days and now I can barely catch up  

Katie 12 follies is fantastic my lovely and please don't worry it's only natural and I'm going through the same but we need to try and stay positive let us know how you get on tomorrow   

Tito great news your good to go its so exciting sending you loads of positive thoughts  

Jane great news for you too I think you will be matched by tomorrow they only try to match you with similar people so you should be fine  like puglover says it's quicker than you think I was matched the same day  

Carrie that's the news I've been hanging our for sickness is a fab sign let is know how the scan goes  

Sairah welcome when's your first consultation ?

Afm I have my pill scan Friday with the aim to start sniffing Saturday ......... I am so nervous that I haven't been good enough and it's not going to work and I've ruined the poor recipients life remaining positive as always ha ha


----------



## fairylouise

We have our initial consultation tomorrow morning at The Lister. I'm very scared/excited/nervous/all manner of feelings.  
What can I expect?!


----------



## Caz174

Welcome fairylouise try not to worry the consultation for us was just a little deposit from dh, a couple of lovely chats and some bloods from me it takes a while but is great to get it all sorted in 1 appointment  let us know how you get on x who is your consultant ?


----------



## Sammy77

Just jumping on board... Hope you don't mind!  

Fairylouise, We are at the a lister as going through DEIVF with them.  I have got to say the a lister has been nothing but excellent with us so far and I am very impressed, still you get what you pay for!  We are with Dr James Nicopoullos and he is so lovely and calm and took time and great care to explain everything to us so we fully understood.  Apparently some of the ladies on FF call him Dr McDreamy!  .

Obviously each patient has different requirements,but I think every member of staff we have seen so far has been excellent! I was feeling exactly how you were but in all honestly i shouldn't have worried.  They will do everything they can to help and hopefully make your treatment successful. Xx


----------



## jane29

Hey Fairylouise  - At my first consolation i went on my own as my partner works and we live in yorkshire, as i remember I just had a scan and a AMH blood test. The second time I went with my partner - at this one my partner has a semen analysis done and I had about 7 bloods done. We also had a chat with doctor and saw a councillor. I actually got quite emotional in the counselling session! LOL! I didn't think I would! I just find it very upsetting talking about my infertility! They were very lovely, professional and informative though. There are also lots of forms to fill in x


----------



## Tasha1979

Tito, great news, hope your recipients scan goes good and you can start DR!!! 

Woohoo Jane!! Glad its all coming along!! I haven't got no qualifications other than pro housewife hahaha and I got snapped up in a day!! (im very creative being a cake maker maybe that's why??)

Carrie HAPPY BIRTHDAY and so pleased your feeling icky (in a strange way lol). 

Puglover not long to go now, my God, its all going so quick!!!     

Good luck today Fairylouise!! Yes the forms, so many forms lol

Didn't get my date for my caesarean yesterday. Got to go back to the consultants on 18th Feb when I will be 36 weeks..........I hate not knowing gahhhh!!!


----------



## jane29

Hehe thanks Tasha, well as far as i'm concerned you have the best job, I love being a housewife wish I could just be one for ever! I'm a family and homegirl i never get bored, will probably have to go back to work at some stage though due to finances..booohooo! ( x


----------



## Tito

Carrie.

Am so peed off now i've been patiently waiting all morning for the call from the clinic to know whether to start DR this am after the receipients scan. After the long silence i called them at 11 am and also sent an email after no response as i was to start sniffing in the morning. Only to receive an email a few minutes ago that the receipient had got the dates wrong and will be in tomorrow instead so am not to start anything until then. This has really upset me dont they realise i have a life too and these dates are crutial wish i just had the money the way i feel right now i would just go ahead and do my own cycle am being so considerate and the other person has no remorse. Sorry to vent its just peed me off.


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh tito I understand your frustrations!! My cycle was like that when it came to the scans when it all first started and she hadn't got her period etc. Then it happened again at another point and I had to go all the way back up to the clinic......just think what you will get at the end, its totally worth the agro


----------



## jane29

Oh thats a bummer Tito, I hope that doesn't happen often as I have to travel from Yorkshire to London and it costs a lot for travel/ hotel costs if people get the days wrong etc. Don't get down though i'm sure it will all be worth it in the end. They are a nightmare to get hold of i can never get them on the phone always have to use email, they must be super busy xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies but Tash its abit different when her period doesnt comes as she has no control but getting the dates wrong thats just annoying. Feeling better now just hope everything is okey tomorrow


----------



## Tasha1979

Yeah cant remember what happened but something to do with her, delayed my stimms date if I remember rightly, it is frustrating!! You'll get there in the end!!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Tito  how frustrating for you,i was due to start DR beginning of dec even booked train ticket and it was put back due to recipient,i then had to pay a further 20.00 to change the train ticket 

Tasha glad your doing ok not long now my lovely . 

Carrielou Happy Birthday my lovely and goodluck tom  

AFM just back from Lister 2nd follie scan I have 11 foliies between 14 and 16mm,she seemed pleased hope that theres an egg in them all,  that I get enough to egg/share.Back Friday for 3rd scan have to go up to 300 for tonight and then back down to 225 tom of menapaur.
Feeling very sick and headachy today 

Trying to be positive,a little anxious today 

Katie xx

Love to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Tasha1979

Rosie that sounds great!!!! I think I had 6 at your stage and they upped my menopur to 3 vials (is that 300??) for a few days then back to normal. I got 16 eggs so well pleased. Your obviously doing something right!!! Get guzzling some more dreaded water, may help with the headaches


----------



## Caz174

Tito oh honey what a nightmare I know what you mean, you gear yourself up to star at a certain time then it's annoying enough being delayed but not to have been told what's going on its so frustrating for you sending you a  

Tasha how long have you got now you must be getting so excited are you all sorted ? X

Katie 11 follies is brilliant I know I'd be the same you want loads of eggs  but I'm sure you will  have more than enough to share and it only takes 1 that 1 magical egg xx  keep   Xx

Carrie wishing you loads of luck with the scan and a massive happy birthday my lovely xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Caz, im 31 weeks tomorrow, I cant believe how quick its gone!! Usually it drags!! lol. Got everything bar a mattress and bedding for the cot which is being delivered 10th Feb....so excited!! Booked a 4D scan for tomorrow night, im desperate to see what she looks like hahaha.


----------



## Caz174

Tasha that is going quick hopefully it continues that way and the beautiful angel arrives on time 

Those 4d scans are amazing I had one at 30 weeks that's how we accidentally found out we were having a boy I wanted a surprise the lady doing the scan knew that then suddenly there was a big winkle in screen  

It was still a surprise though as wasn't expecting to know think I would defo find out if I ever got pregnant again xx


----------



## Tasha1979

hehehehe don't you just love it when boys do that!!!

I had one at 16 weeks, it was fab but nowhere near as good as what I see on here and google, I cant wait!!! They wasn't really around when I had my others, well I think they was just priced right out of my league


----------



## Caz174

Oh my goodness just realised you have 3 boys already and now your having a girl  that's amazing  xx


----------



## Tito

Oh gosh Tash a girl after three boys thats lovely. Bet the boys will spoil her.

Katie 11 is brilliant hope you are feeling better today

AFM finally got that call to say we can start DR this morning so i feel 100 times better now i know we have started plus everything else stays the same so had the last BCP today then start stims on Tuesday n then my scan is on the 20th am getting excited now


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Tito  fantastic news,been thinking of you this morning so pleased it will go so quickly,i cant believe im going for 3rd scan tom 

AFM Im feeling like a little round dumpling today sooooo bloated   

Katie xx


----------



## Caz174

Great news Tito it's great to get on track and know when everything is expected to happen  hope you feel ok in it xx

Ha ha Katie I remember that feeling must mean all your follies are getting big and juicy  it's scary how quickly it goes once you start stimming assume you are up for ec over the weekend or early next week then sending you   Xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - I love the pics from our 4D scan. I never thought they would be that clear. Looking forward to seeing yours.

*Tito* - that's great news; it's so nice to finally start. You already know how quickly it goes from here.


----------



## Puglover1980

Meant to say - loads of luck for your scan today *Carrie Lou*. xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Puglover, it was your scan that made me really want one hehehe, its just perfect!!. Hope shes in the right position!!

Excellent news Tito!! You'll be PUPO soon woohoo!! Yesss the boys are already arguing over who's doing this and who's doing that hehe, the 9 and 12 yr olds are fighting over who's doing the night feeds!!    

Rosie, awwww remember that feeling well, but just shows your doing it right!! Not long!! Im so excited for you cycling girls!!!


----------



## Caz174

So I was due to go for my pill scan tomorrow and I've just had an email from the lister to say my recipient has pulled out ...... I honestly can't believe she has pulled out the day before gutted


----------



## carrie lou

Oh Caz that's awful, I'm so sorry Hun   What happens now, will you be re-matched?  


Tito, great news you are getting going   


Tasha, enjoy your scan   


Rosie, sounds like things are going well, good luck  


AFM, had my scan this afternoon and all is looking good with Baby Two. We saw the lovely heartbeat flickering away! Measuring just two days behind at this point but I'm happy with that since my son was the same at this stage. Very relieved


----------



## Caz174

Carrie that's fantastic news really pleased for you xx 

Yes my details have already been offered to another lady so hopefully won't be long before I'm matched again it was very quick last time just more concerned about having to wait around for the other lady to be ready :-(

Just spoke to the lister and they are very angry with her apparently she didn't even call them just cancelled her scan and so the nurses contacted her to find out w hat was going on apparently she can't get the time off from work .... Well I don't think she deserves my eggs


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Caz that's horrible!!!!! She definitely doesn't deserve your precious eggs!!!!  I'm really shocked!!! Poor you, hope you get matched really quick   

Carrie awwww that's fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you!!!


----------



## jane29

Hey Caz, so sorry to hear this has happened to you, how rude of the other lady to mess everyone about like that! or maybe she's stressing about it all? its hard to say but its a bit rude for everyone involved! I'm now on day 3 of the matching process and i've heard no news at all, how long does it normally take to get matched? I am dark blonde hair with green eyes, i'm wondering if green eyes are not as common as blue or brown x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz  I'm so sorry my lovely.I know the Lister will match you quickly,when I was talking to the nurse the other day she said they have a 9mth waiting list for women wanting donor eggs,i know its no help this moment in time but the lister will be onto it asap sending 


Carrielou  Fabulous news so glad all went well what a relief for you  my little Noah was 3 days behind and stayed 3days behind 

Jayne  It wont be long my lovely the waiting bit is so hard,i think it took about 2wks for me    

Tito hope DR going OK, you will be stimming before you know 

Tasha,Puglover sending 

Katie xxx


----------



## jane29

Hey Katie, thanks thats really helpful info i feel a bit better now! thinking of you whilst your doing the IVF and hope everything is going well for you xx


----------



## Tito

Oh Caz  am sure the Lister will match you soon how rude of the lady not even a call but you never know it maybe fate that you get a better lady. Fx for u love am sure you will be matched in no time


----------



## Tasha1979

Sooooooo girls my scan didn't go as planned arghhh. She's facing and laying on my placenta.....she had her hands by her mouth or in her mouth constantly no matter how much jiggling poking eyc she wasn't gonna budge an inch!!! Boohoo!!! The doctor laughed and said he can't believe how camera shy she was!!! After 3/4 hr he had to give up as it was giving me really bad Braxton hicks!! She's lovely and healthy, on the small side but I knew that. She's weighing in at 3lb exactly.  Will post a piccie once I work out how to do it lol I'm terrible!!!

Jane with your colouring etc I'm sure your gonna be snapped up in no time!!!! I'd love green eyes lol


----------



## jane29

Ahh Tasha thats so cute, it must have been such an exciting day! can't wait to see your pic! lol at the green eyes! I've never really thought about eye colour before so i asked my partner what he thought were the most common eye colours and he reckons blue and brown, so then i started freaking out thinking maybe my green eyes might take longer to match! hehe...i worry about EVERYTHING! lol xx


----------



## jane29

I've just googled green eyes and apparently they are rare and make up 2% of the population! Surely that can't be right? x


----------



## Tasha1979

Yes they are rare, but lovely!!! Not saying your a mutant but they are a faulty gene apparently, im still jealous hahaha   

My sis in law has green eyes, she has 1 blue eyed baby and 1 brown eyed.........hubby has brown....weird isn't it!!!


----------



## Caz174

Thanks for the support ladies    I'm over it now   I think you just get so ready in your head to start like you said Tito when you were delayed and any delay really upsets you :-( but hey everything happens for a reason, let's hope I get matched quickly  

Jane I'm sure you will be matched by the end of next week and you never know we might be cycling together then  

Tasha how frustrating honey I remember my lo  was like that I had to go for 3 walks drink a sugary drink and have a bar of chocolate to try and get him to move and he did in the end  x  hope you still got some good pics, looking forward to seeing them xx

Hope everyone else is good hope the follies are still growing well Katie xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello Ladies 

Im a little upset girls been for third scan and my follies have gone to 9, egg collection on tues,follies growing well but im frightened I wont get enough,even if I get 9 there might not be an egg in each one,ive been here before need some positivity im struggling a little 

Katie xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh rosie, don't panic (easier said than done) you still have until Tuesday for some more to mature!! I had 9 a bit later on in stimming, just read my journal, let me paste it for you. (I had EC 2 days later) 

17 April 2013
Posted Apr. 26, 2013 3:26am - Private (Only Me)

Well another scan today and I have 9 lovely sized follies and lots of little ones which still have time to grow!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!

They gave me a bloomin heart attack tho today as the sonographer said I had fluid in my uterus which when I googled was catastrophic!!! I was devastated as I thought I might have to freeze my little eggies.

Was told to wait in the waiting room to see the nurse, was probably one of the longest 10 minutes ever!!!

So I went in and the nurse said I was to do my trigger shot tonight as the egg collection would be on the 19th!!!!!!!!! I nearly fainted hahahahaha. Wasn't expecting that!!! Doctor James came in and said if the fluid is bad then he will drain it at egg collection, phew phew phew!!! 

Trigger shot 10pm.......It didn't hurt one little bit, the menopur was worse and the pen was a pita!!!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Awww bless you Tasha,thankyou so much feel better knowing that,she never mentioned any little ones but she wasn't concerned, my fear is its happened before and I donated them to my reciepiant  ,just trying to think positive,i cried all the way to Sloan square 

Thankyou

Katie xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww Rosie massive hugs     

I have faith your gonna get plenty!!!


----------



## Tito

Aaah Katie  know how you feel  I donated all my first ES but the next cycle my own ended up having15 my point is just because you had a low no b4 doesnt mean it will happen again. I agree with Tash you still have time for some little ones to catch up.  Fx n toes crossd for u


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Thankyou Tasha and Tito,it means a lot,im going for egg/collection on Tues so going to get hot water bottle and plenty of fluids over next few days and  

Katie xx


----------



## carrie lou

Katie, I was also really worried about getting enough eggs but got 10 in the end so was fine. Try not to stress, I'm sure you'll have a great crop


----------



## Caz174

Oh Katie please try not to worry your little embies still have 3 days growing to do, I'm sure you will have enough eggs for both of you try and stay positive and snuggle up sending you a massive         Xx


----------



## jane29

lol yeh having eyes in different colours might be tricky to match! well today end of week and haven't heard anything so here to hoping for next week, have a great weekend everyone and keeping my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Caz174

Try not to worry jane I suppose that the recipients are also given some time to think about it it's a big decision so the process may take a couple of weeks, it's horrible waiting for the call though I'm in exactly the same boat, try not to worry hopefully this time next week we will both have our dates and be on our way   Xx


----------



## jane29

Yeh keeping my fingers crossed for us both Caz for next week, the waiting is killing me! haha! xxx


----------



## Caz174

And me honey :-( let me know as soon as you hear I'm also hoping that if I do get matched she's ready to go quite soon I've been on the bloomin pill for 6 weeks now !! 

Hope everyone else is well, I've got to go out for my friends birthday tonight looking forward to my orange and lemonade ha ha xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz  Hello my lovely  it wont be long,now that they have had the xmas break they will be on the ball getting things organized, that you and Jayne will be matched very soon  

Hope everyone having a good weekend

AFM    Have calmed myself down  and have been sorting accomadation for me and mum and little Noah,my nana bless her asked if she could come down too like a family outing keep mum company bless her shes a very fit 73yr old.
Trigger tomorrow night at 9,im first on the list have to be there at 7am on Tuesday and what will be will be    

Katie xx


----------



## Caz174

Well done Katie staying positive is all you can do unfortunately it's something that we have no control over which is one of the most frustrating think go find but I have every faith you will be fine xx bless your nan that's lovely it's great to have all that support     Xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi all
Hope your treatments are going well
Tasha, hoping2eggshare- hope pregnancy and the waiting is going ok
As for me, I gave birth to my lol man, James on the 8th. He is lovely and am a proud mommy! 
Stacey- hope all is wel with you and little one too


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Minnie wow!!! Congratulations!!! Welcome to little James!!!     Did everything go ok?? You both ok?? Eeeek!!! I can remember when you first started!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Minnie, congratulations! Little James shares my birthday - how lovely   Hope all is going well


----------



## butterfly001

Good luck Katie.  Bless your Nan!!  Don't know if this helps you at all but Lister are a very forward thinking clinic and I have been recently told that they will let you have work up scans to check if the lining is thick enough for the embryo at your local private ultrasound scan company so you can stay at home for longer and then they knock the cost of the scan off your final bill.  Best check with them before you do it though just in case I'm wrong!!

Louie x


----------



## Tito

Oh Minnie congrats thats fabulous news


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Oh fab news Minnie well done you and welcome little James  enjoy your precious little prince 

Butterfly  thankyou my lovely 


Katiexx


----------



## Caz174

Congratulations Minnie that's fantastic news xx


----------



## jane29

Congratulations on the birth of your little man! xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I've been popping on to see when your little boy would arrive!!! Congratulations *minnie* so happy for you! I bet he is adorable mummy 

I'm doing good thanks I'm 38wks tomorrow just hoping she makes an appearance soon really 

HI to everyone else I'm on my phone so I haven't really read back, but good luck with your treatments 

Also *puglover & tasha* hope your pregnancies are going well

*char & Stacey* hope you're both well and your babies?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Minnie* - huge congrats darling. So happy for you.

*Hoping2eggshare* - this has been a much harder pregnancy than my first (PGP and just generally more tired) but I obviously wouldn't change it for the world. I'm 35 weeks now and can't wait to meet my new little lady! Keep us posted on you!


----------



## Tasha1979

Blimey Hoping anytime now then!!! Eeeek!!! Times flying for you girls, im gobsmacked haha!! 

Im doing really well thanks, baby is growing nicely (phew). Still in dire pain of a night with this dreaded carpal tunnel. Think im gonna have to venture to the docs and see if something can be done 

Just washing baby bits ready to pack in my hospital bag, bit premature but I want it all done and out the way as I have some mad weeks coming up with the boys ice hockey. Seems really funny all the tiny pink bits drying........love it!!!   

Puglover awwww get lots of rest in (easier said than done with a littlun running around) 35 weeks!?!?!?!    

Rosie, how did your trigger go?? God I found that a right faff around!!! Good luck tomorrow hun!!   

Have you girls got good news on being matched??


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations Minnie!
Welcome to the world little James 

Big hugs to you all
Xxx

Don't seem to have much time to come on here recently but will have a proper catch up soon with everyone!
Loving being a mummy, very tiring but totally worth it xxx


----------



## jane29

OMG OMG OMG they have matched me!!! wooohooo! just had an email from a lady called Ruth telling me!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!
Ruth has asked me 2 questions, when my periods are due and when will I be available over the next couple of months. I am worried because i've had to tell her that my periods haven't been regular over the last 2 years without provera or clomid..but since i've taken Metformin i've had 2 regular periods the last one being the 24th December, will this make things very awkward?? I've also told her i'm extremely flexible and can be available whenever they need me xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Stacey!! So pleased you love being a mumma!!! Its hard work but so rewarding!! 

WOOHOO Jane!!! Soooooooooo pleased for you!!! Ruth is lovely, she dealt with mine all the way through! If your honest with them then the irregular periods shouldn't be a problem. Hopefully you'll see Aunt Flo soon!!!


----------



## jane29

Gosh i'm so worried, I did mention this irregular period problem at my initial appointment, will this mean that they will have a real problem with me working out when my next period is? I pray it will be about 24th Jan. I'm so concerned  xx


----------



## Char111

Minnie congrats hun. I know I have said congrats on ******** but wanted to come on here and see how everyone is?

Hoping wow 38weeks not long for you now hun xx Hope your doing well though 

Tasha how are you? How many weeks are you now?

Puglover how are you? 

Jane congrats on being matched. Don't worry about irregular periods mine are none existence you will just go on provera to bring on your period xx Let the nurses know by email x

Hope everyone starting or waiting to do treatment all the best of luck and I hope 2014 is your year for your babys

AFM Chloe is 7 weeks on Wednesday it has gone so quick to quick. I love being a mum but the sleepiness are soooo hard as Chloe can get very unsettled in the evening from Colic but all worth it x


----------



## Caz174

Jane that's brilliant news honey sure your monthly friend will be here in no time  xx

Katie thinking of you my lovely and sending you lots of   Good luck for tomorrow xxx let me know how you go xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww char that's what I'm dreading again. The sleepless nights, I lurve my sleep and was so lucky with my boys sleeping from 12-7 from around 3 weeks. I don't think I'll be as lucky this time hahahaha. And I forgot about the dreaded colic!!!  

I'll be 32 weeks Thursday. Can't believe how quick it's going for me aswell. Maybe it's an IVF thing lol.


----------



## jane29

Thank you ladies. Char - your daughter is beautiful and love her name, Chloe is one of my fave names xx


----------



## Char111

Thank you Jane yes love the name Chloe. Good luck with all the treatment. Before your know it you will be pregnant x

Tasha oh yes the sleepless nights are a killer and Chloe hasn't stopped crying all this afternoon poor baby so I think tonight will be a sleepless night x


----------



## Caz174

Hope all went well Katie    Xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Rosie hope your ok Hun and they got lots of juicy eggies!!!!


----------



## Caz174

Hooray I have been matched again   just waiting on the plan from the nurses the. I will have some idea of dates 

Jane have you heard anything yet re dates xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello Ladies 

Just walked through the house I got 12 eggies     im thrilled,just need to find out tom how its going    all will be ok,so tired thou but love the Lister 

Will update later but thankyou all so much for your goodluck messages

Caz im so delighted your matched I knew it wouldn't be long so happy for you  

Tasha thankyou so much 

Katie xx


----------



## Caz174

That's brilliant news Katie I knew you would be fine what a relief xx 

Now fingers crossed they all fertilise   Xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Yay Rosie that fabaroonie news!!!! Fingers crossed you get some good news on the fertilisation!!    

Oh Caz, fantastic!!! So its all go, go, go!!! How exciting!!


----------



## jane29

Katie - Fab news! so excited for you xx
Caz - No dates as yet, hoping my irregular periods won't cause any problems? a little concerned xx


----------



## Tito

Wow Katie thats brilliant news heres    For your  eggies tonight

Caz thats wonderful news love, not long now

Char   hope you n Chloe are doing good

Tasha wow nearly there how time flies

Jane here is a dance so AF shows up    

Hope everyone i've missed is well

AFM just done my first menpur injection wooo feels like things are moving now


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww Tito that's brill news too!! Cant believe all you ladies are coming along!!! So excited for you all!!


----------



## jane29

hehe! thanks Tito, excited for you too!! can't wait to hear how things go with the injections and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and everyone! xx


----------



## Minnie2

Thanks ladies. Wishing you all success with your treatments
I still can believe I have a baby sometimes!

Tasha- time really flew, I had him at 39 via an elective c sect
Hoping- bet you can't wait hon.please update us, will come and check. So busy with bubba thus days
Puglover - 35 weeeks already!! Not long to meet your little lady too
Carrie- 8 th of jan baby too. I hope everything is going smooth with you


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Minnie it's amazing being a mum but it sure goes by in a flash :-( glad your enjoying it x

Glad your feeling positive Tito xx

Thanks for the support Tasha xx

Katie keeping everything crossed that you got lots of lovely fertilised embies xx


----------



## Caz174

Jane have you heard anything from the lister or do you gave to wait for your monthly friend to arrive ? Xx


----------



## jane29

no i haven't heard anything else yet, hoping to hear from them soon, last i heard was the email i got a couple of days ago asking my availability over the next couple of months, is this ok? xx


----------



## Caz174

Yes it's fine think they are pretty busy at the moment, they should send you some planned dates for your pill scan etc I haven't had mine yet either xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 

just a quick update,out of 6 eggs 3 immature,1 didnt fertilize have 2 embies ,on train today for 2dt,feeling so deflated had 2dt last time didn't work so low have no positivity left 

Katie xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Rosie, remember lots of PMA!!! Have faith!! Lots of women have a 2dt and get their BFP. Bless you hun, massive hugs


----------



## Tito

Katie   you just never know it only takes one dear and like Tasha has said loads of women do get success with day 2


----------



## Caz174

Oh Katie please try and stay positive it only takes one my lovely like the others said it could be rah left both of those embies would have gone to blast  keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## jane29

Katie - So sorry to hear that you are feeling down and depressed today, praying that these embies do what they need to do, I've heard of lots of success stories too, its certainly not over yet! i'm feeling very hopeful for you xxx

Caz - Keeping my fingers crossed we will both get our plans soon, I can understand they are probably bogged down from the xmas break xx


----------



## jane29

Katie - just been on another forum and found this story and lots others like it: "Success here! No success on a day 3 and in January we did a day 2 and I'm 20 weeks pregnant today  Also another woman that went to the same clinic as me had an ET done the day after mine on and it was a day 2 embryo and she's pregnant too! I believe another 2 women from our clinic posted they had success just recently previous to our's as well. Only know because I was like you and worried about a day 2 transfer."


----------



## Caz174

I had a question when you donate your eggs do they grade them and split them so you both have some good quality or is it just pot luck ? Xxx

Hope your ok Katie try and stay strong like Jane showed there are so many success stories with 2 day transfer xx

Jane I got my plan through I start sniffing next week !!

Tito hope your keeping your follies nice and warm xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## jane29

Hey Caz, brilliant! i got a phone call from Lister too and they are sending me birth control out, Microgynen or something? I have to ring them when I start period then BC on second day of period. I am so excited but shaking and scared too because so far all i've had is bad news and it makes me so scared, I feel like I may only get one shot at this and it scares the hell out of me!! excited to hear how things go for your Caz xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely Ladies 

I want to thank all you lovely ladies for all your support and goodwishes it means so much 

Iv just got home,transfer was an hour late and done by Dr Thum and im now pupo with a 3/4cell and 5/6 embies,Dr Thum was pleased at the progression of them to be honest I didn't asl very much I would rather just live in my little bubble and I do feel more at peace with myself 

Jayne your so right I to have read good sucsess stories, my little boy came from a three day in fact both embies took so pleased you have got your plan it goes so fast sending  

Caz  gosh sniffing next wk that's fab,as to grading I have heard that reciepiant gets mature eggs,out of my 6 3 were inmature I could be wrong 

Tito hope your ok my lovely have you been for your first follie scan yet? 

Tasha  Hope you and bubba are ok and your getting some rest with such a busy household and thankyou for your support 

To all you other ladies who are pregnant,or going through treatment hope your all well 

Afm  Im so tired,the travelling has took its toll,but the experience of the Lister was fantastic I feel very lucky to have got treatment there,what ever the outcome I gave it my all and did everything possible 

Katie


----------



## jane29

Katie - Glad you are feeling better and more positive and so excited for you with your embies!! did you do a 2 embie transfer then? wooooo! I'm so keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that your embies stick and you get a BFP! sending you lots of sticky baby dust and can't wait to hear some good news xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Katie, congrats on being PUPO! Good luck Hun   I know of lots of ladies who conceived with a 2 or 3 day transfer  


Jane, I was told they divide the eggs as they are collected so it would be random.   


Sorry for no more personals, just in from work and soooo tired!


----------



## Caz174

Katie you are pupo and that's all that matters try and rest up and stay positive my love keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Carrie good to hear from you hope your not too tired xx

Jane hope your monthly friend arrives next week  xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Rosie how you feeling today??

Awww carrie make sure you rest up lots  

Hope everyone else is good??


----------



## jane29

Katie - Thinking of you and hope all is going well x

Caz - Gosh yes I can't believe its the 24th next week, hoping AF shows up, i've got very sore boobies so hoping that is a good sign that i will be coming on soon! lol! How is the sniffing going? I don't really know what sniffing is all about i'm guessing that i'll be doing the same!

Hope everyone else is OK and wishing you all well xxx

I have been in hypochondriac mode all day worrying that my tubal issues which have only been diagnosed as 'one possibly blocked and other 'patent' but possibly distorted' doesn't mean that I could have a hydrosalpinx? Noones mentioned anything like this and i'm guessing if I did have one it would have been seen on scans as they are water filled? Think i'm just stressing out and worrying about everything so i'm going to try to take some deep breaths and relax and do some positive thinking! xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely Ladies 

Tasha  Just rested today so tired going back and forth to London from the North East,i really admire anyone living in the London area so big but proud of myself for getting around and apart from E/C I did it on my own,its going to be a long 2wks thou analizing every twinge,hope your well lovely  

Jayne  aww bless you try not to worry my lovely if they were concerns The Lister would have picked it up there so on the ball, just give them a quick email for reassurance I did they were lovely.i promise all will be ok,have you tried the relaxation tapes a lot of ladies use them before treatment big  

Caz  hope your ok lovely 

Afm    Trying to rest but little Noah had other ideas today,running around after a toddler and having to pick him up at times but I thought if its going to work then it will no matter what 

Love to everyone else 

Katie xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww bless ya, I found it tiring just an hour on the train lol. I feel for you doing it all with a little toddler, must be difficult. My ones were bad enough and they are a lot older    I personally found the twinges were a good thing so don't panic if you get them, I had them real bad at one point, woke me up from a deep sleep. Thought AF was coming constantly with that nasty heavy dragging feeling and got my BFP!! Soooooooooo got my pinkies crossed for you!!!    

jane, agree with Rosie, chill hun, don't get yourself so worked up


----------



## jane29

Ladies may I ask what dosage stims did they put you on during IVF? I believe they used Menopur? xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Jane I started on 225IU of menopur on 8th April until the 14th and it was upped to 300IU till the 16th April and did my trigger on the 17th, had EC on the 19th..........soz was just reading my journal hahaha.


----------



## Puglover1980

*jane29* - because of my high AMH/antral follicle count, I was started on a very low dosage of menopur, alternating daily between 150iu and 75iu. They said they would prefer to have me stim for a few extra days on a low dosage so as to limit the likelihood of me getting OHSS. They monitored me closely and my dosage was increased firstly to 150iu each day, then an alternating dosage of 225iu and 150iu, then I did a last dose of 75iu the day before my trigger shot. I stimmed for 16 days in the end. They will completely tailor the doasage(s) for you depending on your circumstances and response.


----------



## Tito

Jane am on 112.5 due to the fact that am high risk OHSS remember that its personal some  people will not respond to my dose.


----------



## jane29

Hey Tito, I'm PCOS with high AMH but I didn't respond to 75iu when i did an injectable cycle before i knew about my tubal issues, is it normal not to respond to lower doses but to get going on higher ones? wishing you well on your cycle xx


----------



## Tito

Yes Jane if my dose is increased my E2 levels just go haywire so am better off with lw dose n few follicles reallymy first cycle with lister i had to coast for days because my levels just couldnt come down resulting in less eggs. The next one was a lower dose and monitored i got more eggs


----------



## carrie lou

I was on 225 units per day throughout, I stimmed for I think 12 days. They said I was very "textbook"


----------



## Caz174

Ah Carrie I'm average too last cycle I had was on 225 throughout but that was using Gonal f but suppose they are all quite similar

Tbh if I could be text book and get wonderful embies like you did I would be over the moon  

Tito hope your ok when is your first scan ? 

Jane try not to stress my love it's all a bit out of our control which is scary but can also be calming ....

Katie sounds like your busy busy busy glad your staying positive stressing can probably be worse for you  

Tasha / plugover and all you other lovely ladies hope your well

Afm got an email from the lister my recipient wants to delay it by a week so won't be starting to the week after next well as long as she doesn't pull out too !!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rosie - my boy was also "made" at the lister. He was our only one that fertilised and was a 2 day transfer. He's 5 months old today.


2 day transfers do work. They told me it's better in us than in a dish. Were the natural environment. 

After I rested and watched loads of comedy shows. Laughing is meant to help xx


----------



## Tito

Wow Amy five months already time does fly once they come out its only the tx that seems to drag

Caz my scan is on Monday really cant wait am also back to work that day after taking a whole month off Christmas. I could be off again a week later as i intend to take 2ww off just want to give it my all this time round. Your week delay will fly love.


----------



## jane29

Thanks ladies you are so helpful and informative! i've de-stressed a bit now! xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 

Amy  You wont believe this but yesterday morning I was reading your posts as I knew you had been at Lister and had 2day transfer,i remember following ur journey,was telling mum yesterday that it was a miracle especially as so much stacked against you  Thankyou so much for coming on the thread and giving me reassurance and support the girls on here are fab 

Jayne  I was on 225,they upped it twice to 300 and then back to 225,im mildy polycystic to   they monitor you very carfully and adjust it accordingly

Caz    oh bless you   promise all will be good in the end

Tito  Goodluck on your scan on Mon will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for juicy folies 

Enjoy your day my lovelies 

Katie xx


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies, well this morning I received a packet of Microgynon 30 from Lister in the post so just waiting for my 'monthly' friend to turn up (well it has been a monthly friend over the last couple of months since Metformin but previously it was more like a 'yearly' friend!!). I feel like I really should be rattling with all the pills I take from Thyroxine and Metformin to various vitamins and an evening baby aspirin! Its getting very real now and i'm so excited to start but very nervous and apprehensive at the same time! xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Brill news jane. At least it's all starting now, makes it feel more real when your doing something doesn't it lol. I'm still rattling now with the thyroxine, asprin, multi vitamins etc, it don't get no better hehehehe. 

Tito, good luck with the scan tomorrow!!!

Aww Caz how frustrating!! I'm sure she won't pull out  

Rosie, you feeling ok??

I have a very quiet little girl that hasn't moved all day. Just got in the bath hoping that will make her wiggle as it usually does. Gahhhh little minx frightening me!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies just a quick update for those who are all interested, I had my baby girl at 38+4 she is just the definition of perfection!

Shanaya Faith Marie Cull
Born on: 18/01/14
At: 10:38pm
Weighing: 5lb 14oz

(Shanaya means "gods gift")

Poor baby has a lot of mucus laying on too of her stomach so a lot of sick and chocking/coughing but she is doing so well  

I will catch up soon on the thread when I have time, gl to all treatments being started or already started I hope you all get your bfp's lister is amazing 

Also hope all babies are doing well?

Tasha & puglover not left now for you two!!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh wow hoping!!! Amazing!!! Beautiful and perfect name!!! congratulations hun!! Helloooooooo Shanaya!!! Big hugs!!


----------



## jane29

Congratulations! how lovely! fabulous news!! xxx


----------



## Caz174

Massive congratulations hoping to egg share glad your both ok xx

Tito good luck with your scan today xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hoping  That's fantastic news congratulations,enjoy my lovely 

Tito  Good luck for today 

Tasha  

Caz      

Jayne    

And to all you lovely ladies 

Afm  Feeling nothing Ladies,just plodding from day today,4dp 2dt 

Katie xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping* - amazing news. Congrats! xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Congrats hoping xxx

Beautiful name  xxx


----------



## Tito

Oh Congrats and what a beautiful name.

AFM had my scan this morning so far so good lining doing good at 10.8mm
Right ovary has 12mm x1
Left ovary has 14mm x3, 13mm x1 but in total she counted about 35 loads of small ones less than 10mm hoping they start to catch up on my next scan on Wednsday.


----------



## Tasha1979

Brill news Tito!! Not long now!!


----------



## carrie lou

Congrats Hoping   


Tito, great news on your scan


----------



## jane29

Keeping my fingers crossed for your follies growing Tito. x

I have been given my provisional dates today - hoping for AF this week so I can start Pill and then taking that for AGES until 21st Feb when I will go in for a first scan and prob start injections on 26th of Feb. Seems like a long way off  Happy things are moving though and I have some dates set xx


----------



## Caz174

Tito that's fab news sounds like you will have enough eggs for all of us  ;

Jane glad you got your dates try not to worry the time will fly by I was on the pill for 6 weeks before I was due to start because of Xmas and then it got calked off and postponed and will have been on it 10 weeks when I start next week ha ha and it hasn't dragged its line when you know it's actually happening it flys xx

Katie my love I'm sure they are lovely vas snuggled by now stay really positive sending you lots of     

Hope the rest of you are well xxx


----------



## Tito

Jane thats brilliant it will fly remember end of next week is Febuary. 

Oh Caz not all of the follicles will make it. I always wait for EC and see how many i get really.


----------



## Caz174

Tito no bit it's not a bad start   x


----------



## Tito

I know Caz its just there is always that fear with es thanks


----------



## Caz174

I know exactly what you mean I didn't know that the eggs were allocated as they come out, I assumed that they were checked and split evenly so you and the recipient got the same number of good quality mature eggs

I am now worried that I will end up with all the immature and poor quality eggs :-( and also worried I won't have enough it's just an endless worry really


----------



## jane29

Caz - I worry about exactly the same thing, in fact i think i worry about this every day as i think about IVF everyday as i want a baby so much. I guess that us worrying won't help though and the only thing we can do is try all the things that supposedly help eggs - i.e.. hot baths, hot water bottles, protein, drinking lots of water, drinking lots of milks, eating things like eggs and chicken etc, vitamins like Co-enzyme Q10, pelvic exercises to help blood flow to that area. I'm gunna do them all and pray for some follicle response! xx


----------



## Caz174

Yes I'm taking so many supplements I rattle dh freaks me out by saying he's sure that many vitamins can't be good for you which is very helpful  

Yes I usually use heat pads during stimming which are handy and have given up everything but struggling to let go of the odd cup of tea! Then again think I would be more stressed out trying to give up the 2 cups I have a day so would be of no benefit xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Caz, try switching to decaff tea, I did a couple years ago whilst we was TTC and cant taste the difference. Nor can any of my guests hehehe


----------



## Caz174

That's a good idea thanks Tasha I drunk it when I was preggers before I honestly don't know why I didn't think of that !!


----------



## Tasha1979

Pmsl we all do crazy things


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies I have a strange question for you! As my partner 'sub-optimal sperm' and we are doing ICSI, is there a recommended period of 'abstinence' that is required before the ICSI procedure takes place? I was telling my partner about the dates they have given me for IVF and he was wondering? I said I had no idea! lol!! xx


----------



## Caz174

You need to abstain for 2-3 days before egg collection to your ok for a whole yet ;-) it's the same for all ivf treatments I believe xx

It should confirm in the info the hospital sent you xx


----------



## jane29

lol thanks Caz, i've probably got that info but i'm the worst person at reading any type of 'instructions'! hows everything going for you? xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 

Tasha  morning my lovely hope your ok 

Caz   hope ur well   that you start soon you have been so patient,good things come to those that wait 

Jayne  It wont be long chick time seems to be marching on,i cant believe im on the 2nd wk already,keep the pma up 

Tito  keep those little eggs cooking,is your 2nd scan today? goodluck my lovely sending   and  

AFM  still plodding,had really bad cramp in my leg yesterday and hip pain don't know if that's anything 6dpt 2dt 

To all those ive missed 

Katie xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi rosie!! ooooh its going so quick!! When is OTD?? I had no symptoms whatsoever just mega painful cramping.

Im good thanks, bit of sickness this morning weirdly enough haha. Got my scan tomorrow so cant wait to see her again.....love them!!


----------



## Caz174

Katie was just thinking of you this morn glad your keeping up the pma it must feel like forever :-( still next week will come soon enough xx

Jane hope your ok honey

Tito did you have a scan today or is it tomorrow? Hope all is well x

Tasha good luck with your scan tomorrow

Afm nothing to report defo start sniffing next Friday so that's good xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oohh Caz, good luck with the sniffing!! Weird how you look forward to it    

I emailed the lister today, finally hoping to find out if my recipient was successful or not, so hope she was bless her     Just wonder if they will tell me over email or I will have to ring them?! It was a long time ago, just hope they haven't forgot who I am!!


----------



## Caz174

Wow Tasha that's amazing are you excited or nervous to find out ? Or just intrigued .... Hopefully they will just tell you by email x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - they told me via email. If you included your hospital number they won't struggle to find out.


----------



## carrie lou

Tasha, fingers crossed for your recipient! I haven't had the courage to ask about mine yet, I will find out but want to get a bit further along first   


Caz good luck for sniffing   I'm sure one or two cups of tea a day will not do any harm, but can understand you want to do everything right. Have you tried redbush tea, I drank loads of it and it's non caffeinated. You can add milk and sugar like ordinary tea. It's really nice but I've gone off it now   


Katie    


Jane, when they book you for EC they will go through everything including when to abstain... Not that it applied to us as we used donor sperm   


AFM, sorry not posting much at the moment - sort of overwhelmed with pregnancy tiredness a lot of the time! But not complaining as I'm so happy to be in this position. Just got my 12 week scan appointment, 18th Feb, so have a milestone to aim for now. Can't believe I'm almost 9 weeks already


----------



## Tasha1979

Ahhhh puglover didn't think of including my hospital number. Whoops lol. 

Caz I think I'm all 3 hehe. I don't want to be seen as a failure for her, want to know if I get that knock on the door in 18 years time but most of all want her to have the best thing ever. 

Carrie Lou bless you. Blimey 9 weeks?! That has flown!! Make sure you get plenty of rest!! Awww great news about the scan. It's the same day I find out when my section will be!!!


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies,

Carrie wow time is really flying cant believe you will be 12 weeks soon.

Tasha thats a lovely thought

Caz not long before you start sniffing

Rosie hope u feeling better

Jane i have always had ICSI and they will tell you  when to abstain you can have  Two to three days before EC they will let you know dont worry enjoy while you can. As we have been told once am pregnant no   Until delivery which really is from ec because of my weak cervix n history DH is using it as an excuse to go mad 

AFM i have been so stressed with work but scan went well.

Anyway had my scan this morning, good to see things are doing good in there linning was nice 12.3mm. Left ovary had 18.5mm x1 (please slow down)  17mm x1, 16mm x1, 14mm x8 and on the right side 14mm x4, 12mm x3. And both sides had a few more just below 12 mm

The nurse said i might be called in if my E2 levels are high and might be in tomorrow for scan i   That was not to happen as work has been so funny needed to be in work at least tomorrow. She also said EC could be brought forward to Saturday gosh that would mess things.DH has asked for leave from Monday and needs to be in work Saturday  Guess will have to take each day as it comes.

Anywayz 1520 i get a call to say my E2 levels are so high   need to go back in tomorrow morning.....nooooo and reduce my menpur to 37.5 gosh does anyone else take such a low dose.

To make things worse the ES nurse Ruth calls to say someone from work called to try to get some information whats going on?? I mean how dare they do that, she informs me all she said is that am a patient there. I give her permission to only give them my appointment dates...am in shock how i gave them a letter i got to cover myself thinking i was begin honest and they try n go behind my back from the letter head they get the no n call 

Called work and informed them wont be in work tomorrow and probably Friday because i know i just might need another scan. I have enough leave days and can take it as leave i can tell by my boss tone its going to be hell when i go back, but really i have been honest n now just gone beyond caring.


----------



## Tasha1979

Tito that's just crazy!!! Omg id be fuming!!! So basically they think your lying?! Cheek of them!!!! On a lighter note sounds like things are going great!! That is a proper low dose of menopur!!!


----------



## Caz174

Carrie can't believe your 9 weeks already that's fantastic news  

Tasha are you going to send over your hospital number ? Can't believe you have managed to wait this long xx

Katie  

Tito that is just ridiculous honey as if we aren't going through enough stress without worrying about work :-( I haven't told mine as only gone back 3 days at the mo so hoping I won't have to take too much time off 

What size and number of follies do you normally need before they go to ec ? Sounds like they are doing well though xx


----------



## Caz174

Ps Tito hope your scan went ok this morning xx


----------



## jane29

OMG Tito poor you i'm so disgusted your work called Lister, are they even allowed to do that?? thats like a violation of your privacy  Hope your scan goes well today xxx

All you other lovely ladies - hope everything is going well and thank you for your replies xxxx

As for me - just waiting for AF and hoping it arrives tomorrow or very soon, I have had very sore boobies for like 2 weeks now so surely it has to arrive any day now! xx


----------



## Caz174

Hope your ok jane sure your AF will arrive tomorrow .... It's funny how you actually want your AF to come ;-) xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies and thanks for everything. Sorry no personals just so bloated today.

Had my scan today and its my body thats playing tricks with me .
My E2 levels are just increasing like mad, apparently on Monday was 4852, yesterday 10124 and just got the call that today there 16100. If my levels were okey today the plan was to trigger tonight EC Saturday as the follicles are doing great even at day 9 of stims. I had on the Left 13 follicles between 12.5mm and 21mm and the right side  12 follicles between 12.5mm to 16mm on top of that i had a few others just less than 12mm. 

I just dont understand where the hell these follicles have popped up from considering my last cycle i only had 8. Anyway so today no menopur just sniff. Loads of water and milk in the hope that my levels go down. Back in tomorrow for another scan in the hope that the levels start going down. I have also been prescribed cabogelin ( not sure of spelling) just in case but OHSS seems very likely at the minute.
Ooooh my body makes me mad.

On the plus side b4 i could call work today Ruth had already called to inform them i had an appointment tomorrow so when i called my boss was surprisingly nice


----------



## jane29

Hey hun how fab that you have so many follies! amazing! i'd be well happy with that!! I read a tip on another site that that natural Coconut Water they sell in the fresh juice section of supermarket is meant to be amazing for OHSS and re-hydration, I have been drinking it myself its really nice but its not cheap at about £3.50 a carton xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Jane my greatest worry at the moment is having the cycle cancelled if these levels dont start going down

Just watching one born every minute so sad the baby dying really sad


----------



## jane29

Oh gosh i hope they won't cancel, is there anything that they have recommended to help?

Oh no! poor baby and family, thats horrific, how sad I couldn't bear it  Its been a long time since i've watched that programme xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 

Tito  oh my goodness,you poor thing cant believe what your employers have done that must be addressed my lovely at some point,as for your high oestrogen levels I know there were a few ladies on this thread a while ago with exactly the same and they had to coast for a few days with daily bloods and all turned out OK  that your bloods come down.

Caz  Thinking of you my lovely not long now sending 

Jayne    that the witch turns up for you at least you will feel that you have a step on the ladder 

Tasha  Morning lovely,have you found out yet about your recipient yet,Ive never asked,this is my 3rd egg/share,since you have mentioned it iv been thinking about it over the last few days and I'm going too ask my old clinic,hope your OK 

Carrielou  9wks gosh time is flying sending 


To everyone else 

AFM  still plodding    test day Tuesday

Katiexxxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Blimey Tito they are high, I had a similar problem, but cant remember if it was E2 levels, gonna see if I have it written down anywhere. Fingers crossed everything will be ok hun!! Gatorade or mountain dew is supposed to be good for the bloating and OHSS, someone even mentioned Lucozade?!

Rosie, nah no reply yet, I know Ruth is super busy though, eeeek!! Yeah im all good thankyou! Had a scan last night and bubba was measuring at 4lb 5oz, so pleased with that as they are concerned about her being small. Gotta go back in 3 weeks for another at 36 weeks. Ohhhhh test day is Tuesday!! Feeling anything yet?? I got so paranoid where I felt totally normal so don't panic if your not!!

Jane hope that AF arrives soon!!

Caz, you feeling ok??


----------



## jane29

Hey all, well thanks to all your good vibes today AF turned up!! like clockwork on the 24th!! I am totally in shock considering that before I started Metformin AF NEVER turned up and now its seems to arrive on time every month!! yay!! things appear to be pretty light right now but i'm guessing that i'll hopefully be able to start the pill tomorrow fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Jayne   whoop whoop  thats fab news,so pleased now your on the ladder my lovely 

K xx


----------



## Tito

Jane woo hooo thats fantastic news.

Tasha i cant believe how time has gone so quick  almost 36 weeks its like not long ago you were cycling

Rosie fx crossed not long 

Carrie hope you n bump are well

AFM ladies was inturupted while i was replying having had my scan this morning i have been patiently waiting for that call with my bloods today.So just a minute ago Annette called with the best news ever. she said my E2 levels have gone down to 15417 today so EC is definately monday  am on top of the world.

Tasha guess what i googled yesterday how to get E2 levels down and read about gatorade. I then foundout that there was no difference between it and lucozade so i dashed to ASDA and got it. I was high on Lucozade so not sure if thats done the trick and i will continue taking it until Monday. Am so pleased as at the minute my follicles are at the right size the last time i had to coast we lost some follicles as they became too big that was my worry.....Ooohhhh am just about to pour myself a glass of lucozade in a wine glass so cheers i got my mojo back


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Tito    awwww so pleased for you,i was  all would be ok,Gosh Mon so exciting,now I want you to enjoy your weekend that an order  Mon will be here before you know it sendin    take care my lovely

Tasha forgot to say before how lovely to see your little princess and 4lbs 5ozs already I was that weight born I was prem,have you bought much girlie things I bet you have  

K xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Rosie ribbons,

I just wanted to say good luck for Tuesday. Hope you get a BIG FAT POSITIVE... I also wanted to tell you that another lady on FF got her BFP the other day after a 2 day transfer... (just a little something for your PMA  

I will keep an eye out for your news

Xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello Hope  aww bless you for coming and wishing me luck thankyou my lovely,the days are sooooo dragging,im trying not to symptom spot but its hard isn't it,trying to keep as busy as I can,how are you my lovely anymore news on egg/share front?I know you have had a bit of a hard time I  that its your turn you so deserve it 

Katie xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Greats news *Tito*. Loads of luck for Monday. Can't wait to hear how it goes. x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey puglover hows it going?!

Hello hope, long time no see, how are things going?

Rosie, you wouldn't believe all the pink stuff I have brought!! hahaha!! hubby keeps saying what if she don't like pink, I say tough she will have to love it     I think shes going to be a diddy 6lb something, which is bigger than what the boys were. I got a sneaky feeling shes gonna be tall and big like her dad hehehe.

Oh Tito that's great news!!! guarantee your gonna get lots of juicy eggs on Monday!!! Eeeeek how exciting!!! I thought Gatorade and lucozade were the same but didn't want to make myself look like an idiot hahaha, im pretty sure we don't get Gatorade over here

Jane woohoo so pleased for you! What a relief!!


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Tasha*, good thanks. I'm finally on annual leave for a week and then mat leave starts on 3rd Feb, so really feel like I'm getting there now! Hope you're good.


----------



## Caz174

Hey ladies sorry been a manic couple of days 

Tito what a roller coaster you have been on   So pleased that your levels have come down and your ec date is set I'm sure you will have loads of beautiful eggs   For you my lovely xx

Jane fab news xx

Tasha that's brilliant news the little lady is really coming on what a relief for you    xx

Katie still   for Tuesday I'm sure it will be brilliant news you so deserve it     Xx

Hope everyone else is good too xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey tasha,

Congrats on your pregnancy.. Not long now.

I do follow this thread, although im no longer a patient/egg sharer at the lister, I still like to see whats going on with you guys.

Rosie, I found my latest 2ww the worst.. I went stir crazy!!! So I feel ya on that one!
Im ok sweet, ive been accepted for another egg share at my local clinic, just waiting for OH's sperm retrieval in June which gives me a chance to get my bmi down... I am not been very patient mind, im itching to start!!!

Xxx

Wish all you other lovely ladies a big fat BFP Xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

I have not been on this thread for a while just poping in to see how you are all going 
I see you are all coming along great hello to all new ladies wish you all the luck 
Afm after Harvey and Riley decided they wanted to come at 27 weeks they are both doing really well can not be leave how strong and amazing these boys are 
To think I would if been 31 weeks pregnant now it's mad I'm just glad there both here and growing strong day by day x


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi sugar, the twins look adorable!! Thank god they are doing so well!!!! Any idea when they will be coming home??

Hope, glad your still with us! Good luck on your next cycle hun  

Puglover bet your looking forward to the rest!!! Im just a housewife and im constantly knackered!!! I do admire you women that go to work heavily pregnant!!  Im real good thankyou, few niggly things but nothing major lol


----------



## Caz174

Sugar your boys are beautiful so pleased they are doing well xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hi tasha and can thank you they are normaly ready around 36-37 weeks so another 4-5 weeks and they should be ready to come home xx


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies!
sugar sweet - what a lovely picture of your adorable twins, so glad they are getting strong and not long 'till you can take them home!!xx
ladies who are expecting babies - hope pregnancy is treating you well and excited for you as you are buying all those cute little outfits and nursery things, must be so fab I hope that one day I will be able to do that too, can't wait!! I can't help but look at little shoes and things sometimes and browse ebay!xx 
Tito - excited for next week for you and hope it all goes to plan, keeping my fingers crossed for youxx
Caz - wishing you well too and hope your ok!xx

First day on pill for me today! Hoping the countdown to starting injects is nice and quick I can't wait! I'm a little miffed my period is a bit light but i'm guessing thats OK, it turned up on time and is red so i guess that means a proper period! PCOS sucks! lol xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rosie ribbons - good luck! My boy was also a 2 day transfer. We only had him fertilise. He is now just over 5 months old and getting so big!  X


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Thankyou amy 

To be honest girls I think its all over for me im 10dpt 2dtf and iv been light red bleeding since this morning  did hpt and bfn don't know what to think since 6dp iv had all the syptoms I had with my son and was feeling really positive but im losing my pma now  don't know what to think now 

Sorry for the me post 

Katie xx


----------



## Caz174

Oh Katie     if it's only light you may still be ok how do you feel ? 

Don't you dare apologise honey   It stops and you get a happy result please try and stay   Xxxxx


----------



## Caz174

Tito good luck for tomorrow honey will keep everything crossed xxx


----------



## Tito

Oh Katie   everything is okey n only light blood  

Caz thank you


----------



## jane29

Katie, so sorry to hear your upset and praying that the light blood spots are implantation bleeding, sending you hugs at this stressful time xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Good luck Tito   

Oh Rosie, keep up the pma, a lot of the girls had spotting, and hopefully it was too early for a BFP     

Hubby snapped his leg in half Saturday night playing ice hockey, im at such a loss as to what to do, panicking as house is upside down with building works that he is doing and we are gonna be seeing little pinkie in 5-6 weeks. I feel so selfish worrying about this when hes been stuck in an operating room for 5 hours yesterday


----------



## jane29

Oh no tasha how horrendous hope the operation mends his leg and he will be ok xxx 

Did anyone on here ask for a two embryo transfer if embryos didn't get to blast stage? Or do lister not allow this under age 35? Xxx


----------



## Caz174

Oh goodness Tasha hope he's ok bit completely understand how you feel xx

Jane I asked for 2 even if they go to blast the nurse said something about me having to sign something off to say I understood the risks of multiple birth etc but would have to address it later in my treatment xx so not loads of help to you sorry xx planning on mentioning at egg collection xx

Tito hope all went well xx

Katie had it stopped     Xx


----------



## jane29

Hey Caz thanks, i've just been jumping ahead of myself and wondering whether i'd ask for a 2 embryo transfer if I manage to get to that stage! I've been given a date for my first scan - the 21st Feb at 2:15! How are things going with you? xx


----------



## Caz174

I'm the same as you Jane always thinking ahead but realistically just praying to get 1 perfect little embie xx

I'm good ta looking forward to my scan thurs then can't believe I start sniffing Friday can't believe it's almost here !! Xx


----------



## Tito

Oh Tasha   i know how you feel but please dont stress too much, you dont need that   Your dh mends quickly.

Hope all you lovely ladies are well.

Update EC went well i got 11 embies. However i have never asked questions but today the first thing i asked was how many were immature. I was told 8 were mature and 3 immature. I then asked how many immature i had been given and i was told they were not sure. I did not let this lie so when the consultant came to the room i asked again and she said she would ask the lab to give me a ring tho she was sure they are normally distributed equally.

So just before we left the lab called and i asked how many of my eggs were immature they told me i had 6 eggs, 3 were mature, 1 abnormal and the other 2 were immature but they would only be able to really access at the time of injecting the sperm. This made me really mad as it seems the 3 immature eggs were given to me only, she then went on to say not to worry as it only takes one. 

The reason i was so curious was because i have read the receipient normally gets the good eggs from what others have been saying tho others disagree but from my experience today i think its true. I    my miracle is in this batch but i intend to say something about this because i feel it is too much of a coincidence and ES is not something we get into easily its hard for us too. I dont want other ES to go through the same. Just thought i would share this.

Other than that i have been so sore today more than my other EC so just relaxing on the sofa with hot water bottle as am back to work tomorrow


----------



## Caz174

Tito first off congrats on all your eggs you still have 3 perfect eggs keeping everything crossed you get 3 beautiful embies tomorrow xx

Secondly to be honest I have started to suspect the same thing as you re egg quality :-( which if true is bang out of order and so unfair :-(

I thought they we're allocated randomly as they were taken out .... 

   for your embies though honey xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Caz


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Evening girls 

Tito  11 eggs well done my lovely hope your ok have been thinking of you all day   all goes well,on the debate on egg/share iv got the same conclution,i got 12 ggs out of them 3 were inmature I got them  I too questioned it with them but no definite answer as to why .I pushed away those thought as I didn't want it to knock my PMA and wanted to put my energy into my little eggies and it does only take 1 my lovely keep focused and try and relax and visualize them growing into beautiful embies   

Tasha  oh my poor love, your poor DH   hope your managing ok take 1 day at a time,remember you must look after you as well sending much 

Caz  Gosh Fri its nearly here  plenty of protein,hot pads and water sending 

Jayne     hope you ok

Thankyou girls for all your good wishes and kindness 

A/F arrived yesterday bfn for me,but im ok about it,this time had a lot of positive signs like I did when pregnant but they just didn't stick,i have a plan thou when the time is ready just giving myself time to heal,im sticking around to give all you lovely ladies support as you did me,something I have learnt thou, that in life is to accept the things you cant change and the courage to change the things you can and the wisdom  to know the difference  

Katie xxx


----------



## Caz174

Katie my lovely that brought tears to my eyes   Xxx I'm 100% sure that you will get another precious miracle it just wasn't the right time as hard as it is like you say I believe everything happens for a reason as bloomin horrible and cruel as it is that's what they call life :-( xxxx

I was thinking of you and the immature eggs it's a funny coincidence that both of you ended up with them ....

Tito stay positive my lovely xxx


----------



## jane29

Hey Katie, so sorry to hear things weren't successful this time round, i'm upset for you i was so looking forward to hearing some better news, sending you loads of hugs   and i really admire you for being so brave about it and keeping your chin up and i'm really glad that you'll be staying on here xxx


----------



## Caz174

Ps Katie intrigued to hear your plans ;-) hope they work out xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Rosie massive, massive hugs hunny       

Girls I got 16 eggs and all 8 of mine were mature so I do honestly think its down to luck  

Tito you did fab, well done hun. It only takes 1 xxx

Caz good luck for Friday!!

I originally had 1 put back on fresh transfer but had 2 frosties put back after having the chemical.

Hope everyone else is good??


----------



## Bubbles12

Katie,

Im so sorry for you BFN. I know how you feel as out treatments almost mimicked each others. I got 12 eggs and a 2 day transfer, also a BFN and af arrive a day before OTD.

Lots of hugs honey

Xx


----------



## Caz174

Tasha can I ask of you know if any of your 16 eggs were immature. ? 

Hope hubby is on the mend and your not stressing too much


----------



## Puglover1980

*Rosie Ribbons* - so sorry about the negative result. So pleased to hear you have a plan and are being so positive. x

*Tito* - congrats on 11 eggs. They are definitely randomly divided as they are collected, so it's just bad luck that you got the three immature ones I think. Won't make you feel better, but try to focus on your three embryos - hope you've received fab fertilisation news this morning. x

Hello to everyone. I'm 37 weeks today and am enjoying a week's annual leave before maternity leave starts on Monday.


----------



## Tasha1979

hey caz, no all I knew was all my 8 had fertilised and were doing well, my recipient had to have all her eggs frozen due to circumstances so I don't know how many she got?

Puglover, enjoy your maternity leave hun


----------



## carrie lou

Tito, I was told the same as Puglover, that the eggs are divided randomly as they're collected. So I would imagine you've just had very bad luck. It would be terribly unfair to give you all the immature ones deliberately. Probably doesn't make you feel much better but try to concentrate on the good ones that you have    


Puglover, wow full term - congrats! Enjoy your mat leave   


Katie, so sorry about your bfn. You sound very brave though and it's good to have a plan b, that's what helped me through   


Tasha, so sorry to hear about your hubby - what a nightmare   Hope he is doing ok. My DH was in a serious cycling accident his first day back from paternity leave after Zac was born. It was a really tough time but we got through it. Just take one day at a time   


AFM, doing well - lots of sickness and very tired but won't complain as it all means (I hope) baby is doing well. 12 week scan in 3 weeks exactly


----------



## Caz174

Plugover full term and on holidays congratulations enjoy the rest if you can xx

Tasha thanks for the info last night I dreamt I was left with bad eggs and none fertilised :-( 

Carrie fantastic news will you not be more than 12 weeks at your 12 week scan. ? Xx

Jane hope your ok honey xx

Tito   for good news for you today

Katie   xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies.

Pulgover enjoy the rest now you need all the energy for those sleepless nights ahead

Carrie/Pulgover i understand what they say but really whether its true or not they would say that anyway. As no one would go ahead with es if they said otherwise. Hope their right. 

Tasha i have a feeling all your 16 eggs were mature.

Ladies I agree with all you ladies and i am concentrating on what i have. However as principle i will still need to findout as i have heard alot of things that i cant discuss here and just want to make sure for future egg sharers that the system is fair. Its just too much of a coincidence. Especially what i have been through the only embies that have ever implanted are the ones from my own free cycle. So i wonder did i get the bad ones at the time i actually shared? Because when i didnt share it worked. I know i cant egg share anymore but for things to change we always need someone to speak up in case things are not right. So because of that i have made it a point to findout.

Anyway got the call this morning out of my 6, 3 were suitable to be inject for imsi (no surprise there) and out of the 3, 2 have fertilized. Because of my weak cervix ideally i can only transfer one  so we r booked in for ET on Thursday at 11:40 just  One of them is our miracle.


----------



## carrie lou

Oh I know Tito and I think you're right to raise the point with them if you're concerned. It does seem like a big coincidence. Good luck for transfer honey   


Caz, yes I will be 12 weeks and 4 days, they don't always manage to get you in bang on 12 wks due to appointment availability etc. But 12+4 is close enough


----------



## Caz174

Tito 2 out of 3 is really good fertilisation rate   This ones your beautiful miracle xx you are right to question it though  like Carrie says it's a funny coincidence that's happened to both you and Katie xxx

   for your transfer honey xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks


----------



## Caz174

Tito hope your little embies are growing well good luck for your transfer tomorrow xx

Jane are you ok honey ? 

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## jane29

Hey Tito - wishing you the best with the one emby and praying this will be a BFP. Are you going to say something to Lister with regards to the egg sharing process? I think that it is always right to stand up for what you believe and if you believe something unfair is going on then you do right to address the issue, if only to put your mind at rest. xx

Caz - I'm just enduring this massive wait of being on the BCP until my first scan on the 21st Feb, it seems an awfully long way away. Just trying to stay healthy, take my vitamins, a few exercises and get my body ready. Trying not to worry about all the things that might go wrong and praying my follies will react to IVF stimulation as they've been unresponsive to other types of stimulation so far but that was before Metformin and Thyroxine. I read a really interesting article the other day saying that Metformin can make a massive difference for those with higher testosterone levels in PCOS as the male hormones can actually suppress follicles growing and the Met can make all the difference so maybe that was the problem. I have about 30 follies on each ovary so i'm praying they will get going this time with IVF and Met!  - Have you started in the injections yet? xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi girls. I had such a strange dream last night... I dreamed my recipient had had a daughter and she was all grown up and came to find me. She was beautiful with long dark hair, didn't look at all like me! And I was so delighted to meet her and introduced her to my family.


Crazy eh.. I'm itching to find out now but not sure I'm ready just yet


----------



## Caz174

Oooh Carrie how strange but lovely all the same xx

Tasha on that note did you have a response about your recipient ? Xx

Jane I know the wait is rubbish but will hopefully fly for you xx I have my pill scan tomorrow then start sniffing on Friday, I had 18 resting follies when I was scanned so hoping I get enough to share but if not a free cycle is possibly better anyway ;-) xx


----------



## Tito

Afternoon ladies cant believe i have been so lazy today only just getting of of bed getting ready for my accupunture 

Carrie   what a lovely dream oooohh

Jane thanks, and yes i will be saying something about the whole issue. I will bring it up tomorrow but first just want to concentrate on ET.


----------



## Caz174

I don't blame you Tito if I had the day off I would be in bed too ah ha let your body rest so it's all ready for your lovely embie tomorrow

I don't blame you for wanting to say something to the clinic it's a very strange coincidence even if the selection is random you would think if one person ended up with all the immature eggs you would even it up a bit

I have previously got immature eggs so will have to see what happens xx

I will probably pass you in the waiting room tomorrow sending you   Xx


----------



## Tito

What time r u in Caz we r in at 11:40 and i will be the black couple or is it ethnic haha


----------



## Miss zie

Hello ladies. I'm sorry I've been quiet for a long while. Just checking up on everyone and sending best wishes xxx


----------



## Caz174

Ha ha Tito I'm not in till 2 but you never know I'll keep an eye out  suppose it's an unusual name to call out    sending you all the luck on the world honey xx let us know how it goes xx

Miss Zie how are you xx have you any plans or just taking it as it comes


----------



## Tito

Miss Zie good to here from you hope u r well


----------



## Tasha1979

Good luck today Tito!!!     

Caz, noooooo no email yet, im still trying to pluck up the courage to ring them haha.

Hi Miss zie, how are things going?

Hope everyone else is good?

Urghhh im exhausted!! Running around after hubby and his broken leg is taking its toll!! Took me an hour nearly to give him a shower and get him dressed!!    I do feel sorry for him though as he is usually up at 5am and on the go all day.....he hates being cooped up!!


----------



## Caz174

Tito hope all has gone well xx


----------



## Tito

Oh Tasha poor thing wishing DH a quick recovery.

Thanks Caz

AFM im officially PUPO its been a really long day arrived early at the Lister but they were running really late today as apparently they had quiet a number of day 2 transfers today. I was bursting and just ended up empting my bladder as my appointment was at 11:40 but only managed to get seen just before 1 pm. I was quiet happy with my embies, as one was 8 cell the other 7 cell plus grades 1 and 2, 1 begin the best. I believe this is quiet good for a day 3 transfer. I was also informed by the embryologist that DH sperm was top grade 1 which was good.

I also managed to get back in time for my acupunture which was quiet good. Now just the dreaded


----------



## carrie lou

That's great news Tito, sorry you had such a long wait though. Good luck for the 2ww, will be thinking of you    


Tasha - oh you poor thing and poor DH   Hope he's on the mend soon   


AFM, got my lovely GP to prescribe some more cyclogest for me as was about to run out, picked it up today and found there's twice as much as I need! Only got to take it for another 2 weeks. Oh well at least I won't be short of it


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tito* - hooray! Sorry to hear it was such a long day but everything sounds really promising.


----------



## jane29

Tito - wow! I'm really excited for you!! good luck on your 2ww, it must feel awful having to wait so long but I've got really good feelings for you xx

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies


----------



## Caz174

Tito that's fabulous news I know we all want loads of embryos and I know it's cliche but I'd rather have 2 excellent ones like your than 10 rubbish ones 

   for you honey hoping it flys by xx

Kept an eye out for you but didn't see you they had a few emergencies today I think, my scratch was put back till 4 but was over quickly

Afm got my drugs, recipient has already been in so start sniffing tomorrow then stimming next Friday actually can't believe it's actually starting .....

Carrie well done getting your drugs on the nhs xx

Jane  

Tasha ring them the suspense is killing me don't know how you can do it 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoo Tito congratulations on being pupo!!! And yes that's right it's quality over quantity!! Good luck Hun    

Ooh Caz not long then!! Wow you girls are getting there at last!!!   Gonna ring Monday now as fed up with waiting lol gahhhhhh

Result carrie!!!


----------



## Caz174

Don't blame you for wanting to ring Tasha how exciting 

Girls getting horrendous headaches from the syranel any suggestions to help ? I am drinking pints of water but the amount of headache tablets I'm taking can't be good   xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Caz the headaches are a killer aren't they! Keep drinking the water, keep gobbling the paracetamol and massage those temples


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all just checking in to check on old friends... tito glad to hear u r pupo again hun fingers crossed this is your rainbow baby coming to you  and go you for taking a stand to find out about the egg sharing flaws... my eggs were mature so unfortunately I have no experience otherwise..

Caz just seen your post you should get 4head works wonders for sniffing headaches most of the girls I had ivf with used it xx

carrielou how r u feeling? Im sure your getting excited for 12 week scan??

Hi to everyone else and good luck wherever in your cycle, preganancy yous r xxx

Xx


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Tasha and shenagh, hi and thanks fir the tip never heard if but will give it a go, it's actually eased off so hoping it was just my body getting us ed to it xx


----------



## Caz174

Tito hope your ok and the 2ww isn't driving you insane xxx


----------



## cheekymunkey

Hello, 
Does anyone ever have communication issues with lister? I'm not sure if you are allowed to say? 
I'm looking into egg sharing, have my first consultation a week today but I'm a bit put off if I'm honest. Feel bad for saying that. 
Also does anyone know if you egg share can you use a satellite clinic for the scans etc apart from ec and et thanks xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey cheekymunkey yeahhh trying to get hold of them can be difficult but don't let that put you off, they really are a fantastic clinic. Not sure on the satellite clinics. Good luck!!!

Hope everyone is good?!


----------



## Tito

Hi Shenagh good to here from you.

Caz hope the DR is going well not long till you start the sniffing

Tasha thanks

Cheekymunkey they are usually busy but if you leave a message or send an email they always get back to you b4 the end of the day. Not sure about the other question sorry.

AFM so far i have been really good as DH had taken the week off and we had some quality time. Am back at work tomorrow so hopefully the   Will fly by. The only problem i seem to have so far is the side effects from the prednisolone. I just cant sleep  its annoying. Last night tried to force myself but started tossing and turning had to get up and go downstairs as poor DH had work this morning.


----------



## cheekymunkey

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for the response, perhaps I'm being too impatient lol. 
Just its happended a few times now. For example, called on Monday, by Wednesday not heard back after leaving a message, so called again left message no response on the following Monday so sent email. They called back and done the initial registration. Said I needed to speak with a consultant to complete and no one was available so cc'd me in the email. 4 days later (not inc weekend) still nothing so I emailed and they came back to me and completed the registration process. 
Monday emailed the main address asking egg sharing patients can use satelite clinic, still til now no response.  Emailed some clinic notes on Tuesday no acknowledgement. Friday I sent the completed registration forms, and they were missing a form for DH so requested this (HFEA form) and still no response. Hopefully its just where they are busy. 

I hope everyone is well and I haven't got off to a bad foot on the board   xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Cheekymunkey, I've found the phone lines are often not answered if nurses are busy elsewhere but I get a much prompter response emailing them. They generally answer by the end of the day. Have you double checked you've got the email addresses right? I would think you've just had bad luck cos I've not had any major problems with email communication. Best of luck    


Tito


----------



## cheekymunkey

Thanks Tito!! 

Yes it was directly responded from the email they sent me. It was a info address. 
Is there an alternative for egg sharing? 

Thanks xx


----------



## jane29

Hi and welcome cheeky munkey - I hardly ever get hold of them by phone but they ALWAYS reply to an email, I think that is the best way to contact them.

Hi everyone hope you are all happy and well and keeping my fingers crossed for all of you, i'm still coming on here regularly just to follow what you're all up to! i've got nothing at all to report until the 21st when i got for my first pill scan, other than that i have an appointment this week with the NHS on the 6th just to discuss a laparoscopy at a future date incase this doesn't work but i'm trying to keep positive that the lap won't have to happen! xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey cheekymunkey,

You seem to be contacting the wrong department the info address is only for those looking to make appointment or arrange info.. if your looking the nurses there r 2 diff emails to get them on one is [email protected]  and ill have to look ruths up....Or the direct line is 02078814038 I hope you have better luck this time try addressing it with f.a.o annette/lizzy they r the two main nurses! As for satellite clinics I used on in northern ireland for both my cycles and they had no problem with that as long as I scanned and emailed or faxed the results that day! Hope this helps you a little.... they are a fantastic clinic and have given me one beautiful baby girl and another wee miracle on the way xx


----------



## cheekymunkey

Hello, 
I reforwarded all my emails to Ruth and they were answered promptly so feel much happier now. 

If anyone did want to know you can't use the satellite clinics if you are egg sharing. 

Hopefully I will get to know you ladies  

Only a week to go! For the ladies who are egg sharing is the process pretty quick ie 6 weeks for bloods 6 weeks to match? 
Had a failed cycle in December and can't wait to get back on the roller coaster again. Holding my Neice yesterday just wanted me to push it even more and especially if I can help another couple achieve their dreams 

Xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Your bloods should take 5-6 weeks to come back, matching is much quicker - I was matched within 24 hours and I know lots of the other girls were similar. My initial appointment was mid May and I started DRing end of June  


Glad you got the email sorted, good luck for your appointment


----------



## shenagh1

Oh really cheekymunkey I wonder y they have changed it! My first cycle in aug 2012 I used a clinic at home and then this year I did the same however it was harder as you do make the nurses work harder as they have to spend time following up your results and constantly checking emails etc! I had 5weeks wait for bloods and matched within 4 days but it competely depends on your recipient and their choices xx good luck hun


----------



## Caz174

Hi all 

Tito glad you enjoyed your time with dh and fingers crossed this week flies too xx rubbish that your not sleeping if it's not one thing it's another   For the little embies xx

Welcome cheekymunkey exciting times ahead it can move pretty quickly I had my initial consultation on 7th November and my bloods were back and I was matched by 3rd December  I was scheduled to start dr on 10th jan only reason for delay was Xmas xxx

Jane it's pretty pants all the waiting but at least your now starting this month !! Xx

Afm dr is going fine now just itching to start the stimming xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning girls 

Sorry for being absent for the week : 

Caz  I cant believe you will be ready for stimms soon,its now going fast  that you get lovely juicy follies and am so glad you had scratch too I will defo have it again am rooting for you lovely 


Tito    sending    ,I have a good feeling about this cycle for you 

Tasha  Hope you ok lovely,and hubby is on the mend and I hope your resting ending 

Jayne   

  to all you other ladies  


AFM    Well girls what a week ive put in with A/F felt dreadful big clots which is something I never have severe cramping,feeling sick horrible  I felt something has tried to happen this cycle as it never happened on failed cycle, I decided to call the Lister to see if I could have a copy of my notes as wanted to plan for another cycle somewhere,wanted to fund it myself as I knew I wouldn't be able to get an egg/share anywhere

The Lister have only offered me another egg/share as my reciepiant got a BFP ,I go beginning of March for app and bloods etc I cant believe it she thinks that my lining might have been a little to thick and just needs tweeking I cant believe it  
Also have earned enough free train points to get me 2 there and back trains

SOOO excited again  

Katie xxxx


----------



## jane29

Hi everyone!! xx

Yayyyyyy Katie that is the bestest news EVER that you can do another egg share at Lister!! AWESOME!! so sorry you are in pain at the moment though, I have had awful periods in the past too its just horrid!! xx

CheekyMunkey - Time it takes to start on egg share really depends on your blood results and whether things like Thyroid are OK and whether you need to spend some time taking Thyroid meds like me, it adds a few weeks on etc. But if everything comes back hunky dory then you should be able to get going pretty quick!! Good luck xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Rosie* - that's brilliant news. Keep us posted.

*Cheekymunky* - welcome! Lister is a fab clinic. Glad you've got the right contact details now. I always got a response to emails the same day if I sent them early enough. As Carrie said, the blood test results can take up to 6 weeks to come back (the genetic tests take a little while). Mine took just over 4 weeks and once everything was signed off it took less than 2 days to match me. Good luck and keep us posted with your progress. x


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh bless you Rosie that's great news!!!    Resting?? What's that?! Lol    hubby is moping around being a miserable sod. He hates not doing anything! Getting right under my feet hehe. 

Hi puglover how you enjoying maternity leave??

Cheekymunkey I think on my signature there's a slight time line. I can't remember what I've put though. 

Hope everyone else is good?!


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies 

Katie that's amazing news  Your heavy period def sounds like something happened too and it wasn't just a failed cycle which I would take a massive positive  I remember when I got a bfp then miscarried although gutted happy donethjng actually happened xxx

You are back on the roller coaster next month can you believe that  sending you   My lovely 

Tasha oh no what a nightmare  men generally aren't good patients   xx

Plugover hope your well xx

Cheekymunkey and jane  

Tito     xx


----------



## Caz174

Ps how exciting your recipient got a bfp  xx


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies hope your well xx

Tito hope your keeping the   Going xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi ya!!!

How's everyone doing?!

I suddenly twigged this morning I have only got 3/4 weeks to go!!! Needless to say panic is setting in hahaha!!! Get my section date next week. Nervous but excited!! Would have been more excited but still in panic mode about hubby and he's busted leg!!


----------



## Caz174

Tasha any news about your recipient ?

Fab news only 3 weeks left that's really scary how quick it's gone 

I start stimming today so finally off and running xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Nah not yet caz. Gonna ring today. I'm scared lol keep putting it off  

Oh brilliant news!!!! Won't be long now!!!! I can remember being sooooo excited!


----------



## Tito

Tasha not long now how exciting
Caz wow stimming today woohoo 

AFM I was alright until yesterday when i decided to POAS at 7dp3dt and got a   with a cb i testes again this morning this time with a FR and again I got a   now am sat here worrying is it all over. Last time with a blast i managed to get a  at 5dpt so thought that would be around 7dp in a 3dt. Now just   I have a miracle and have just tested too early. I dont think I will be able to cope if this tx doesnt work.


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 

Tasha    Gosh its going so fast now,just thinking how lovely going into spring and summer with a new baby 


Caz    At last my lovely   you have been so patient,now to get plenty of fluid and protein and hot water bottle on that tum when you get a chance  

Tito  All is not lost my lovely    I didn't get a positive test after a 3dt with my son until 12pt he was a late inplanter always 3 days behind and at the time it was twins
I never evan got a strong positive,pls try and keep positive I know its hard 

Puglover  sending  not long now so exciting

Jayne hope you ok lovely 

to everyone else 

Katie xx


----------



## Tito

Katie thanks you have made my day just need this to work


----------



## carrie lou

Hang in there Tito - it's still very early days. Will keep everything crossed for you Hun


----------



## Caz174

Tito like the others said still early days  even when I got my positive on the right day it was so faint fx it will change for you over the weekend xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Yeah Tito too early Hun. In theory your only 10dpo which is quite rare to get a BFP anyway! So don't give up and don't feel down


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies just hope you r right


----------



## Caz174

Hope your ok Tito   xx


----------



## Tito

Hey Caz actually am not okey been testing everyday tomorrow is OTD and am still getting bfn i just cant understand how the embies are not sticking do we have implantation issues now. I put everything in this cycle immune testing,scratch,acupunture,imsi everything n no pg. am really finding it hard to cope right now i just dont know what to do. Its so hard i feel like the only chance i had to have my baby i should have known something was wrong why didnt i know if i had just managed to hold onto him just another week he would have been 24 weeks n would probably be here today i feel i failed myself. Sorry ladies just feel this journey is about to end for us when i came so close


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh Tito hunny massive hugs    

Please don't give up. There's lots of women that don't get their BFP until OTD or even after! Can't imagine what your going through, just know that we are here for you


----------



## carrie lou

Oh Tito sweetheart   What happened to your baby boy was just awful and tragic, but it was absolutely NOT your fault. You did nothing wrong. Please don't beat yourself up. I will be thinking of you and hoping so hard that you get the happy ending you so deserve. Hang in there honey


----------



## jane29

Big hugs Tito please don't get too depressed just yet, tomorrow is the official testing day for a reason and testing before hand has a massive possibility of giving negative results as the embies might not be able to give off enough chemical just yet. Non of this is your fault at all, you have clearly done everything that you can possibly do. Praying that tomorrow gives some better news, its not over yet and AF hasn't shown up, sometimes it takes even longer than OTD to get a BFP. xxx


----------



## Caz174

Oh Tito honey there was no way you could have known of or prevented what happened to your beautiful little boy it was cruel before words but not your fault      

Please stay positive it's not over yet we are here for you lovely xxxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Tito hunny how are you today??


----------



## Tasha1979

How you girls doing??

Got my last growth scan tomorrow, kind of feeling nervous! Finally get my section date on Tuesday when I go and see the consultant...........things are going quick these last few weeks!!!


----------



## jane29

Hey Tasha! How exciting for you! wishing you all the best!
I'm still waiting, not long now as 21st is next week, had a horrific stomach ache over past 2 days i'm hoping its just something stupid like trapped wind because don't want to be ill next week! my tummys all swollen and tender to touch, yesterday i could hardly walk was in bed all day but its eased off a bit today and am up and about  I'm also hoping weather won't make it difficult to drive to London xx


----------



## Caz174

Tasha how exciting to think in a few weeks  you will have a beautiful little baby  let us know how it goes xx

Jane your almost off and running next week will be here in no time 

Afm had my first scan today and got 16 follicles measuring between 9.5 and 12mm  so fx they have eggs in them  also got my e2 levels back they are 3800 which seems really high anyone any idea what they should be ? Xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello lovely ladies  

Tasha  not long now my lovely ^hugme i hope she's still cooking nicely,how's DH? are you managing ok 

Jayne  you to have been patient so glad it will all be starting soon 

C.az    I popped a message on other thread but you were worried about eastrdol levels mine on my final scan was 4600 and all was fine my lovely and i was on 225 i must admit there on the ball ooh I'm so excited for you like jayne you have been so patient 

Afm    app on the 6th at lister ,bloods, scan etc can't believe how fast it's been going and iv lost 10lbs in weight whoopwhoop lol

Katie xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Quick question for Lister egg sharers. How long was it between you initial consultation and stating your first cycle?

Thank-you


----------



## Puglover1980

*Tasha* - nearly there. Hang on in there!

*Caz* - your E2 sounds fine. Mine went up to over 6000 by the time I'd recruited a decent number of growing follicles. If they're concerned they will reduce your dosage.

*olivepuppy* - I had my initial consultation on 21 March, was officially accepted to share (all results back and signed off, matching begun) on 15 April, had my match confirmed on 17 April and started BCPs on 21 April (the latter will depend on when your period starts). I started the nasal spray on 3 May and started stimming injections on 10 May. So it was all pretty fast, although it didn't feel like it at the time! In short, it was fewer than three months from initial consultation to official test day.

Hope everyone else is good. Not long to go until my due date. I'm a bit disappointed that this baby doesn't seem to want to be early like her sister was.


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww Jane keep drinking that water! The bloatedness really is uncomfy  

Caz oooh lovely amount of follies! Not sure on the E levels, I had high something and they just had me on a lower dose for a couple days. I will have a look on my journal.

Hey Rosie, wow well done on the weight loss!!! Good luck with it all, cant wait to read up on all you cycling girls!    hubby is bearing up, not moping so much now and a lot better on his crutches haha. He says carrying 16 stone around is hard work  

hi olive puppy, im sure I have it written in my signature? If not mines similar to puglovers, not long at all! Eeeek good luck!!

Omg puglover your due like now aren't you?! Get some jiggy jiggy and hot curry in     Cant wait for an update!!!


----------



## Tasha1979

Just found this Caz lol

Well I went for another scan today as my oestrogen levels were at 5000 on day 8 of stimms. Had scan and bloods done then got told I was ready to go for collection Friday.......gahhhhhh so excited but nervous!!!! They found 12 lovely follies and lots of smaller ones. I have fluid in my uterus which the sonographer scared the willies out of me about but the doc said don't panic as its only as small amount and if there's anymore on Friday he will drain it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Caz174

Tasha thanks honey makes me feel much better I have another scan tomorrow and I'm sure my levels will be 5000+ as they were almost 4000 yesterday !,

They emailed me yesterday to say to reduce my dose to 150 then rang to say ignore that and stay on 225   madness but all fine I think 

Wishing you loads of luck with your growth scan today let us know how it goes and what your c section date is, you must be so excited  xx

Plug over thanks for the info hold on there he will be here soon enough my DS was very late was induced in the end xx

Katie I saw your message honey thank-you, can't believe it's happened so quickly but fantastic do you have to have all your bloods done again then ? Xx

Jane hope your well I have to get at least 8 eggs to share, if I get less than that I get the option to either keep them all and pay for my treatment or donate all and then I get another round of Ivf free but hoping I should be fine  xxx

Tito / Carrie hope your both ok


----------



## Caz174

Tasha hope all went ok today xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hi Caz. She's 5lb 6oz but her belly isn't growing as well as it should. Not overly concerned now after speaking to some girls, but they said to see what the consultant says Tuesday. They may want me in for another scan, or worst case scenario she'll be arriving!!! Crumbs!!! Other than that everything looked perfect. Was so sweet to see her little lips moving up and down drinking hehehehe. 

Hope your scan goes better tomorrow Hun


----------



## Caz174

That's good news she is a great size  try not to worry if there is any problem at all they will have her out and she's a brilliant size already so no worries there xx

It's great seeing them in there I had a 3d scan done at 30 weeks it was amazing xx

Thanks last scan was ok just worried myself over the e2 levels which us stupid as I didn't even know my e2 levels on my last cycles so they were prob the same

Have a great weekend girls xx


----------



## olivepuppy

I have booked us an appointment at The Lister for the 6th of March and I am now officially terrified! 

I'm nervous and wondering if we are doing the right thing, I think because we (like everyone I suppose!) never thought it would get to a stage when we need help. I'm also abit anxious about choosing this over NHS and hope the decision doesn't shoot us in the foot! We would only get one go NHS anyway and the centre have been rubbish at responding to my questions which has put me off and I feel that I want to help someone else if I can. 

They have sent me the forms and I am now worried because it's asking about family history of Asthma and allergies, I don't have any but my Dad has late onset Asthma triggered by dust mites. Is this something that is likely to cause a problem? My Mum was also on medication for high blood pressure but is off them now she has lost weight.

Also, have I got it right that you have to pay for your initial scan?

Thanks guys and sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Caz174

Hey Olive welcome to the madness   I understand you being nervous it's a bit of a journey but worth every second at the end fx

I went nhs for my first attempts and although great you have little control and they are so so busy which is understandable I suppose x

I haven't paid for any scans the only thing you pay for is the **** fee of £75 and if you need ICSI or IMSI there is an additional charge for that but the actual treatment and drugs are free  

Don't worry about my dad has had a couple of heart attacks I think high blood pressure is quite common really   as for asthma think they mean you xc

Afm I'm off for my second stim scan shortly hoping they are getting lovely and big xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 


Tasha   Aww shes going to be a little doll,so glad you got to see her,How many weeks are you now?I as in Mammas and Pappers the other day and the the little girls things were beautiful really caught my eye 


Caz  good luck for today my lovely   for lots of good juicy follies 


Olivepuppy  Welcome my lovely.   Im at The Lister on the 6th too? what time you there? im doing egg/share there too just had a cycle there and they were brill,please don't worry about hereditary things my mum has diabetes and blood pressure and all was ok I got excepted so don't worry.
Anything you need to know we are all here to help you 

Puglover   hope your little ones here soon,gosh I remember when you you started your journey 

Jayne  

AFM    Hve been putting a few questions together for Dr Thum,last 2 cycles ive come on before otd wondering if progesterone not enough also looking at implantation issues as well,trying to cover all aspects  

Katie xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey rosie I'm 36+2 today.   someone else said she was going to be like a delicate little flower hehehe. Lovely way of putting it so thankyou!! There's too much nice girls stuff. Hubby has banned me from buying anymore boohoo!! Hope you get some answers from dr thum!

Caz hope scan goes well and follies are growing nicely!! And try not to panic about the pesky E2 levels  

Olivepuppy we only paid the HFEA fee, ICSI and freezing costs when we egg shared. Good luck and let us know how you get on Hun!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Tasha - my boy was born 5lb 8oz. He is now nearly 6 months old and about 17 and a half pound! I'm going to get him weighed this Tuesday. He was born on 2nd centile and now is on the 50th! They catch up so quick! He was also on 25th centile at birth for his height and is now on the 91st. What their born at means nothing. Small babies are cuter stay smaller for longer   x


----------



## Tasha1979

Haha this is true. My 16 yr old was 6lb 1oz and now he's huuuuge!! Took him a while to get there too! Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## olivepuppy

Thanks guys, that's made me feel abit better.
Rosie- we are there at 9.15,  not sure why I didn't book an afternoon appointment as it would avoid rush hour (we live in Bucks) but least this way I won't be worrying all day! 
The cost sheet says about a 3d scan being needed and costing £230?


----------



## Caz174

Tasha my cousin was the same her baby was just over 5lbs full term but by 12 weeks she was over 11 don't worry she will put it on  xx

Olive I'm going for ec next week and never had a 3d scan thought they were only when you were pregnant, I'll have a look at my price list in the morn, I def haven't paid for any of the scans xx

Afm had my scan today and all is fine 17 follicles with 13 being the right size which was over the 12mm mark I think, looks like ec will be weds as one of the follicles is already 18mm ..... Only had 8 injections must be the huge steak I had ;-) xx Got another scan Monday and sure they will get me to trigger Monday night but might hold out till tues which would be better xx

Quick question it's been so long do you do a dose of menapure as well as the trigger ?


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz  that sound like you have a fab crop of eggs my lovely so so glad you so deserve it  I had to take the menapur before trigger had to take it at 6 and triggered at 930pm oh im so excited for you 

Katie xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Ooh Caz how exciting!!! Sounds like your doing really well!!! I think I didn't do a menopur shot due to my levels. I can't remember tho haha. 

Olivepuppy yeah deffo no 3D scan needed. You don't even get one when they recommend you have a 6 week scan as there isn't much to see. And the normal scan was only £65. Do you have a paying 'customer' price sheet??


----------



## olivepuppy

Thanks guys, the website site says its free but they have sent a cost sheet for egg sharers dated Jan 2014 which isn't very clear! She didn't mention a charge so will just wait and see. Will let you know how we get on!


----------



## jane29

Hey EVERYONE!! xxx Great to see everyones doing well, been away for a few days as been a bit poorly, think i had a tummy bug! 

Olive - Welcome to the board! I know which charge you are talking about, i saw that but I didn't have to pay anything so i think its a bit confusing but you won't have to pay all the tests are free. Excited to know how you get on. If all the bloods go well and they don't have to put you on any thyroid meds or anything then i think it will go really quickly. It only took me longer coz of thyroid. 

I'm in next Friday for first pill scan, then I guess ill be starting injects after that. I'm travelling long distance and i'm wondering what happens with regards to getting the meds? do you take them back home yourself and should i take a cold bag to store them in for the travel so they don't get warm? xxx


----------



## Caz174

Olive I've checked my sheet and can see the 3d scan but you don't actually have that it's an optional if you get pregnant I assume xx

Jane wow that's come round quick  you should start dr the day after your pill scan xx  the nurses mixed the menapure for me do it didn't have to be refrigerated, they give you the script you go down to the pharmacy back up and Miia mixed them spk was good to go  

Hope the rest of you lovelies are enjoying the better weather xx

Katie good your putting a list together helps to ask everything up front xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Fab, just wanted to be sure what to expect when I go


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, I had the same as Caz, one of the nurses mixed the menopur for me so it didn't have to be refrigerated. Tell them if you have a long way to travel, they will sort it for you. Good luck hun   

Olive, I've never heard of anyone needing a 3d scan - all my tests were free. Don't worry about family history of illness. My mum had a serious illness (leukaemia) a few years ago. Obviously I declared it but it didn't stop me egg sharing. I think they are only really bothered by things that are very clearly genetic and heritable. Good luck    

Caz, good luck for tomorrow's scan and EC. Yes I remember having to do menopur injection the day of trigger shot - two needles in one evening, not nice! But then you get a drug free day.   Sounds like you have loads of lovely follicles.

Tasha, wow 36 weeks - good luck for Tues and getting a date for section   

Puglover, not long for you either - hope you're keeping well and not too fed up!   

AFM, feeling quite sick and fed up, have spent the day in bed! Thankfully DH has been around to look after DS. Scan on Tuesday, really hoping everything will be OK and give me a bit of a psychological boost! Love to all


----------



## Puglover1980

I am massively fed up! But I know I mustn't complain so I'm just taking each day as it comes. TMI but I had my bloody show this morning so I'm hoping that means things are starting to happen! Hugs to all. x


----------



## Caz174

Plugover sorry your so fed up but that def sounds like things are moving how exciting xx


----------



## Caz174

Carrie thanks honey sorry your feeling rubbish sure your scan will be fine sending you   Xx


----------



## carrie lou

Puglover, sounds promising  I know how frustrating it is, I went two weeks overdue with Zac  but by the sounds of things you won't be waiting anywhere near that long  


Caz, thanks honey


----------



## Tasha1979

Oooooh puglover how exciting!! Not long now!!! 

Awww carrie chin up Hun and hope scan goes great on Tuesday. Wow 12 weeks already!!!

Great news jane, you'll be stinking before you know it!!!


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies had my scan today and out of my 16 follicles only 8 were the right size. Ec has been booked in for Wednesday so now I'm freaking out there won't be enough eggs to share :-( 

There are another 4 behind but doubt they will catch up in time , asked about waiting till thurs but nurses said that my e2 levels were 10000 so I was ready to go 

Sorry about the me post but was really hoping I might even get a frostie out of the cycle it is hard when you have gone through all this that you may get very little from it  xx

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz my lovely   you will get more than 8,i only had 9 follies but when I got to egg collection I had 12 all with eggs you still have a few days and things do change believe me.
All will be good so lets get that positive tone back  It is such a hard journey,it certainly took it out of me and there is always hurdles but just remember the golden saying it only takes 1 and you have a very good possibility of a frostie too so keep strong an focused get the hot water bottle on that tum sending      

Katie xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Caz, hang in there hun. I was in a similar position. Can't remember how many follies I had, but the nurse started talking about what would happen if I didn't get enough to share... Freaked me right out and I worried myself sick from then until EC. But in the end I got 10 eggs. 4 of my 5 fertilised, I had one put back fresh and two frosties. So please don't give up hope. Fingers crossed for you, all will be fine


----------



## Tasha1979

Don't panic Hun I had 9 at my last scan and some small ones. I got 16 eggs in the end!! You have plenty of time for those little ones to catch up!  

And yes get that hot water bottle on that tum tum!!


----------



## jane29

Ladies - Hi and big hugs to you all! xx
Puglover - Excited for you and wishing you well! xx
Caz - Still a bit of time left for more follies to grow! wishing you lots of luck and keep drinking lots of water and keeping your back and tummy warm!! I was thinking about buying some of those heat packs that you can stick round your back and tummy to wear during stimming! I saw some in my local pharmacy today!! I'm gunna stock up on lots of bottles of water and protein powder too!

AFM - I will be going for my first pill scan on Friday and i'm wondering what day I will be taking the injectable Menopur home with me? I'm assuming that it needs to be kept cold therefore I'm wondering whether I should bring a cold bag to transport it in as i've got a long journey back to Yorkshire with it! I've emailed the clinic tonight to check! xx


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, I imagine you'll be bringing the drugs home with you on Friday, ready to start. Tell them you have a long journey home and they will mix up the menopur for you, then it doesn't have to be refrigerated. That's what I did and they were happy to do it for me


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Jayne  They mixed mine up too whilst I was there as I had a bit of a journey 

Carrie lou Goodluck with your 12wk scan  that came round quick 

Tasha      

K xx


----------



## Caz174

Thanks ladies you have made me feel heaps better I think you get to this point when it all gets interesting and you obviously start the negativity to try and avoid disappointment  

Jane they mixed mine too you will get all your drugs at the pill scan, I used heat pads they are good xx


----------



## jane29

Oh Gosh i've been so busy i forgot i already asked that question and i've been going back on the answers! LOL! Thanks though Caz i'll ask them about that on Friday! i didn't know that they could be pre-mixed i always thought they had to be used really quickly after they'd been mixed?xxx


----------



## Caz174

Don't be silly jane there is so much info it gets really confusing you ask away !! Xx


----------



## Tasha1979

I travelled just an hour or so on a train. My menopur didn't have to be chilled, not even when I got home. It was the trigger shot that had to be kept cold. Hope this helps?? 

*patiently waiting for 3pm* hahaha gahhhhhh!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Aaaaah my appointment is 3pm as well Tasha   We can go crazy together


----------



## Tasha1979

Hahaha carrie!! Why do they give us these late appointments?!?? Aww hope all is good at the scan today


----------



## carrie lou

Hi girls, 12 week scan went really well   Baby measuring exactly right and everything looks good. Can't believe this is actually happening! I'm so very happy      


Tasha, I hope your appointment went well too


----------



## Tasha1979

Oh carrie brilliant news!!! Such a relief!!!   

Finally got a date for my section!!! 7th march!!! 2 weeks Friday gahhhhhhhhh    

I'm soooo blinking nervous now hahaha!!


----------



## Caz174

Tasha how exciting so pleased for you and it's a Friday even better  xx

Carrie really pleased all went well for you and baby is well it's exciting isn 't it, hopefully your starting to feel less tired now xx

Afm been up since 4.30 and we are on our way fx for lots of mature eggs xxx

Thanks for all the support girls


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Tasha  Fab news my lovely two weeks how quick will that go,time to get the household in order 

Caz good look my lovely,i will be looking forwards on the news of your lovely eggies,enjoy the lunch its so good 

Carrie lou great news my lovely seeing your little one now try and and enjoy 

Afm    Feeling a little low over last few days,worrying that that this is my 5th ivf 4th for a sibling worrying why things not going right,feeling a little cornered with options sorry girls


----------



## Tasha1979

Oooh Caz loads and loads of luck for lots of juicy eggies today!!!!    

Awwww Rosie chin up girl. Remember that positive attitude Hun!!


----------



## Caz174

Hi girls got 17 eggs which is a surprise !! I know that some of them won't be mature but if I can get 6 or 7 out of it I will be over the moon xx

Still don't know how they split them asked 3 different people and they told me 3 diff things so just going to sit back and cross my fingers that there is a decent number of mature xx

Katie my lovely I completely understand your worries but you have to remember your recipient got preggers so your eggs are defo good x maybe ask about implantation to put your mind at rest xx
It must be hard starting the journey again but try and stay positive   Xx

Plugover any news I think you are probably on your  way how exciting xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz   whoop whoop im so so pleased for you great crop you should defo get some good ones there and maybe a frostie or 2,now rest and enjoy your dinner yum yum 

Katie xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Caz, fantastic news Hun   See, there was no need to worry! Enjoy your Lister lunch   and take it easy. Fingers crossed for lots of beautiful embies for you


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi everyone, no personals from me although I'm pleased to hear everything's going so well for everyone.

I didn't make it to my induction date. Baby decided to come on Monday, AT HOME. After only a few spaced out and short sporadic contractions that morning, my waters went at about 12.30 and she decided not to give us enough time to get to hospital. I delivered her on my bedroom floor while my husband took instructions from the 999 operator. She was born at 13.40 and the paramedics arrived shortly after. Was blue lighted to my local hospital, where I delivered the placenta and had lots of stitches.

Still very shellshocked. We got home late last night. Will write more when I feel more human. xx


----------



## Caz174

Argh plugover I thought you were on your way that really is fantastic news congratulations honey xx      Xxx

I am made up for you sorry the birth wasn't the best but at least she's here safe and sound and hopefully you can rest up   Xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Goodness Puglover, what a dramatic arrival! Hope you and baby are OK now. Congratulations


----------



## Tasha1979

Berlimey puglover!!! Congratulations on the arrival of your little lady!!! Sorry it wasn't what you wanted but glad she's here safe and sound!! Hope your feeling better soon. Can't wait to find out the details of your little one!!   

Brilliant news Caz!! Well done you!!! And as the others say enjoy your lister lunch nom nom!!! Look forward to your update tomorrow!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Congratulations puglover. Enjoy lots of cuddles with your bundle of joy
Xxx


----------



## jane29

Puglover - OMG! congratulations!!! how traumatic for you and your hubby!! massive respect to you both during this stressful birth and so happy your little girl is now safely in your arms and that you are OK!! Hope your OK and not feeling too dreadful and sore, your very brave!! xxx

Caz - So happy for you that you got loads of nice juicy eggies and wishing you the best over the next few days! xx

Katie - Hope your Ok and big hugs that you've been getting yourself a bit down! You've been through a lot but i got a good feeling that this next time round will be a success!! xx

Everyone else - Big hugs and hope your doing OK xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies 

Puglover    Oh my lovely,what an entrance into the world,so glad your both ok,that will be a story to tell in years to come  congradulations to you 

Jayne  Thankyou for those kind words,its your scan tom isn't it my lovely?hope all goes ok,you have been very patient but your journey is about to start so exciting cant wait to start your journey with you 

Caz        for lots of embies today chick, I found this a very hard bit for me,iv such a good feeling for you, so deserved 

Tasha    Hope your getting organized,your next,hope you dont have any dramas thou  

Katie xx


----------



## Caz174

Morning Katie hope your feeling more positive although it didn't work for you last time it did work so have faith in your eggs it was the best of your just few cycles I 'my sure this is the one for you xxx 

Thanks for your message on tender hooks waiting for the call does anyone know what sort of time they usually call I'm going mad already   Xx

I did find out yesterday that out of my 9 eggs 8 were mature enough for ICSI so fingers crossed some have fertilised   Xx

Tasha thanks honey hope the planning is going well xx

Jane how's it going ? Xx

Jo to everyone else xxxx


----------



## carrie lou

Caz, 8 out of 9 is great   From memory I think they called me about lunchtime. Best of luck sweetie, sounds promising


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Carrie not getting too excited as have previously only got a 50% max fertilisation rate but still 3 or even 4  would be amazing xx

Lunchtime ha ha I was hoping you were going to say 9.30   xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Ooh Caz they got me out of bed for my call!!! eeeekk excited but nervous for you!!    No planning yet hahaha oops!! 

Rosie haha nooo don't really want no dramas but still secretly hoping I get to have a normal birth  

Good luck tomorrow jane!!

Hope everyone else is good??


----------



## Caz174

Arghhhhhh I just missed their call was putting the lo for a snooze damn it !!!?


----------



## Caz174

Got the call and 7 out of the 8 eggs have fertilised I honestly can't believe it on previous cycles we have had a 50% fertilisation rate max so was expecting 3 maybe 4 .... Xxx

Provisionally booked for transfer Saturday lunchtime xx

Thanks for all the support girls think I would go   Without a sounding board xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Caz that is fab news.. Woohoo! xx


----------



## Caz174

Thank-you really hope my recipient got the same news


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz  whoopwhoop   oh Caz im truly delighted for you,i have such a good feeling for you like I  said before truly deserved 

Kxx


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Katie   xx


----------



## jane29

Awesome Caz so happy for you!! will you be having a 1 or 2 embryo transfer? xx


----------



## carrie lou

Oh that's wonderful news Caz   I'm sure you will get a baby out of that little lot


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Girls  fx out little miracle is in there xx

Will go for a 2 embie transfer if possible xx suppose it depends how they are all developing xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoo go Caz!!!! Well done!!! Bet that's a huge relief!!


----------



## jane29

Hey girls just got back from London its been a long day! went for pill scan and it was a bit annoying because they were doing a 'lining' check and apparently mine is still too thick, think its meant to be like 5 or something and mine is about 9, so i couldn't take my meds home and have to have my last pill tomorrow with a view to starting AF and go back for another scan on Tuesday, that will mean i'll have to have a scan when on AF? thats a bit gross! I was a bit worried because they want me to start on 75 Menopur but i've told them i've had a 75 dose before and it didn't do anything so the nurse is going to see about me having 150 dose instead. Feeling a bit worried about everything and hoping next week goes OK. 75 seems really low and i don't think i'll respond  xx


----------



## jane29

Hi! i'm back posting again as i've had a terrible morning! Been miserable as sin all day so far, had a minor breakdown after having been to my partners mum n dads house. Its just so hard sat there with everyone else with there kids and me having all this crap going on wondering if ill ever get pregnant. Cried all the way home feeling sorry for myself. My partner feels cross with me for being a misery guts. I just feel so sick of being upset all the time my life would just be complete if i had a child. I feel like every time i go to fertility appointments there is something going wrong with my body, things not working as they should. Now i've got this lining issue. Sorry to vent but the thought of life without kids just seems so depressing. I need some PMA! xx


----------



## carrie lou

Oh jane   It is so hard. Don't let anyone tell you you're being a misery guts. This is a very painful journey and people don't realise how hard it is.


I remember last November when my FET cycle was cancelled, I was devastated and convinced it was all going to go wrong - it just seemed one hurdle after another. It was 6 months that week since my first appointment at the lister and I still had nothing to show for it except an empty bank account. I was really down and I know how hard it is to keep up your PMA when everything seems to be going wrong and everything seems against you. BUT at that point my BFP was just a few weeks away and here I am 3 months later with a healthy little bun in the oven. I'm so glad I kept going even when it all seemed like such a struggle. I have very faith that your happy news is just around the corner too. Stay strong honey and keep going


----------



## jane29

Thanks hun its nice to hear an encouraging story! I'm hoping they won't need to cancel the cycle! i just don't understand the implications of this lining problem x


----------



## carrie lou

Oh I didn't mean they might have to cancel your cycle Hun - I don't really understand either. Mine was only cancelled because my body took matters into its own hands and I ovulated crazy early (day 8!!!!! Which is unheard of for me) and therefore missed the boat for that month. I'm sure it will work out ok in the end, they know what they're doing   


Caz, any news Hun?


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Jayne     oh my lovey just logged on,pls don't worry i was exactly the same at pill scan mine was 8 she told me once off the pill i would have bleed and it would shed lining which it did and all was ok,try not to worry  ,they will tweak anything that needs be ,i know it's hard  


Katie xx


----------



## Char111

Hi I don't come on here much anymore but just wanted to say congrats to pug love on the new of her baby girl. What a scary delivery you had bug glad everything is fine now with you and baby. 

Carrie want to say also congrats on your BfP and being pregnant. So happy for you.

Tasha how are you? Not long now till you get to meet your baby girl x
I hope your c- section goes ok. 

Jane I know this will probably be hard to imagine for you but you will get your baby. nearly a year ago I started Ivf egg sharing and i over stimulated from the treatment, thought my cycle would get cancelled and was so stressed. I would cry and get down when I would meet friends who had their babies and never thought it would happen for me. But I have my miracle baby girl who I have birth to November and believe me jane if anyone can get you your baby Lister will. It will happen to you and I complete understand how you feel I really do but stay positive and keep reading all the success stories on this site to keep you motivated. Everyone of us have had to go through this Ivf journey and it's horrible really is but it is worth it in the end. 
I wish you all the luck Hunni and I will follow your journey and I can't wait when I see you post with your BFP xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well starting treatment or doing treatment xxxx


----------



## jane29

Katie - thank you you have made me feel so much better, I had last pill today so praying AF will come by Tuesday when its meant to. Think my hormones are a bit wild at the moment and it all got to me today. My partner thinks that i spend too much time on the internet reading things but it just helps me to get to know about things rather than if i wasn't on it and being able to talk to everyone on here who is going through the same stuff. I find it an enormous support. I hope your OK hun, whats next for you? xx

Char - thanks for your positive story, the success stories keep my PMA up, i'm feeling a little better now! xx


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies 

Jane please don't worry like the others say as soon as you come off the pill you will have a bleed and your lining will be fine xx mine was only thin because I was on the pill so long I'd been having break through bleeds 

I completely understand though, my husband stopped telling me if one of his friends wives were oreggers as I would sob my heart out but then it finally happened as it will for you and when it did happen it was with a poor grade frostie so grading also sometimes doesn't matter xx

Afm 5 if the embies are 8 cells and looking good so going to blast which is fab but more worrying ha ha it's just non stop worry train   Xxx


----------



## k161

Hi ladies,
I've just been having a skim through this thread on its so useful.
We've just had the initial tests at Lister for egg sharing and we have our initial consultation on Weds.
It's lovely to see so many other people going through what we are.


----------



## jane29

K161 - Welcome to the board! xx
Caz - wishing you well with your embies it all sounds really great, so pleased for you! xx
AFM - I stopped taking pill on Saturday and its now Monday and all ive had is a pathetic little bit of pink discharge  getting really worried AF won't show up, sometimes it doesn't and this is really not the time for it to not happen


----------



## Tasha1979

Helloooo k161 good luck with your consultation Wednesday and hope all your tests come back cool!!  

Hey jane fingers crossed AF shows properly soon. How frustrating!! Sounds gross but usually a bit of frolicking used to start me off  

Caz when's transfer date now?? Eeeek, bet your getting excited!!! 

Hey char how's it going?! I'm really excited but sooooo nervous lol

Hope everyone is well??

I been getting lots of period type pains that aren't Braxton hicks and lots of pressure in my bum lol. Oh joys!!! Wondering if I manage to get to my section date!


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies 

Tasha how exciting sounds like the little lady might  be  in her way, if you went naturally would you have a section anyway ?  Xx

Jane try not to stress as hard as it is honey  your AF will come, you have been so patient and it won't be long now I'm sure xx

Afm had 2 hatching 5AA blasts transferred this morn much to the objection of the consultant and dh but I couldn't resist !! I always went in thinking I'd have 2 transferred but always got mediocre blasts or early blasts so when they turned round and said there were 2 5AA's I was dumbstruck of course I'm over the moon  xx also poss have 2 for the freezer will find out tomorrow xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Whoop whoop Caz congrats on being pupo!!!!     

Nahh it will end up an emergency section. Unless it happens so quick I have no choice   I'm secretly hoping this is the case hehehe.


----------



## olivepuppy

I spent ages reading and filling out all the egg share paperwork last night! Took a while lol. Now on the train going for my scan and AMH level at the Lister this morning before our consultation next week! Wish me luck, terrified my level will be too low :-(


----------



## Caz174

Olive puppy goodly I honey and try not to stress out I'm sure it will be well over the required number your only 32 and haven't had any previous problems let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Caz174

Should have read good luck


----------



## olivepuppy

All done, had my ultrasound with a very nice lady who's name has escaped me. She said I had lots of nice follicles and everything looked fine. Amh blood taken so just got to wait til that result comes back and then have our proper consultation next Thursday


----------



## Sammy77

Hi olivepuppy, that's great to hear!  Do you know who your consult is with next week? Xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Its with Dr Yau Thum Shania77. Was pleased with how friendly and efficient they were


----------



## carrie lou

Olive, pleased to hear all went well   Best of luck for next week   


Caz, you're PUPO! Good luck Hun and I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.   


Just got a date through for my anomaly scan - 14th April, which funnily enough would have been my due date if my fresh cycle had worked! It's also the day before my mum's 60th birthday. Good omens surely


----------



## Caz174

Olive good news I'm sure your levels will be perfect my levels were only 12 and I got 17 eggs xx

Carrie I can't believe you have your 20 week scan date it's so exciting  really pleased for you my lovely  if seems to be flying xxc

Tasha yeah I think I would have to have a section next time my ds did some serious damage   xx 

Afm got the call and both of my remaining embies have been frozen so over the moon as takes a little of the pressure off, one was frozen yesterday at 3aa and the other today at 5bb  been trying to take it easy but still need to lift ds who can't walk yet still I'm a believer that if it's meant to work it will work, only 8 more sleeps ....


----------



## jane29

Olivepuppy - hi and welcome to the board!xx
Caz - congratulations on being PUPO! excited for you and keeping fingers crossed during the 2ww xx
Everyone else - Hope your all doing well xx
AFM - scan tomorrow to check lining and possibility of starting stimms, i've calmed down a bit now think the thought of starting the whole process got to me a bit but I sent an email to the OD nurses and they've assured me that things should be OK and if not then maybe just another couple of days to get lining right so i just need to chill out! xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning ladies 

Caz  Fantastic news my lovely,wow 2 top class blasts and frosties had really good feeling for you ,   they are both sticky ones so excited for you 

Tasha  can't wait to hear about little lady,everywhere i go i seem to be seeing girls things where have all the boys stuff gone 

Jayneh  hope all goes well with your scan lining sorts itself 

To all the new ladies welcome

A.fm    appointment with the lister is next wk ,to be honest have mixed feelings   even thou egg and sperm are good together they don't make good embies never get a grade 1 always grade 2 only ever get to day 2 to3 day transfer don't know what to do

K xxx


----------



## jane29

Hey everyone I'm at lister now and just had my scan and lining all good to go! Yay! Just getting my meds now ill be doing 150 menopur! 
Katie - hope ur ok hun and praying this will be the successful round xx


----------



## Caz174

Katie I know how you must feel starting again takes so much energy emotionally and physically but you have to try and stay positive. Like you  said the eggs are good and the  sperm is good and it doesn't take a tip grade embie to make a baby

My lo was only a 4cc  frostie and prior to this cycle that's the best embie we had ever got. We had 3 attempts and although made it to day 5 only ob our. 3rd attempt actually got a full blast. Then this time was much better same eggs and sperm but completely different result it honestly doesn't make sense and this could be your amazing cycle xx sending you massive  

Jane fab news on your lining and getting your drugs do you start tomorrow then ? It will start to fly by now I'm sure  xx

Afm nothing to report ha ha just plodding along xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz    Thankyou ,It is a hard journey and feel so guilty for moaning when others struggle so much,Im just frightened that there now might be an implantation issue my mind has gone silly,but to be honest it was a good cycle as far as eggs the Lister seemed to have got  it right just need some mental energy to keep going especially with eggshare and travelling I also think the metformin they put me on has helped,enjoy your little pupo bubble 

Jayne  so glad all went well and lining good so pleased you can start stimming it will go fast look forward to your little eggies growing 

AFm    Well I have to do 2 night shifts as so short staffed on ward,,people off sick its been manic,i don't like nights but felt I had to do my bit to help so glad im on days off now 

Katie xx


----------



## Caz174

Katie, hope your ok xx night shifts are the worst, my sisters was a nurse is now a midwife don't know how you guys of it xx

Jane did you start stimming today ? Hope all went ok xx

Afm bored of waiting now !!!!!!!


----------



## Caz174

Tasha your very quiet are you ok ? Fx all is good with you honey, has the little lady made an appearance    Xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz  Anything happening my lovely?  the days are so long on the 2wk wait and emotions are up and down all day long   that they are starting to get nice and snuggly 


Jayne  Hows it going 

Tasha      is she here yet 

K xxxx


----------



## Caz174

Katie nowt here honey just plodding along, I feel a bit pregnant but the cyclogest makes you feel pregnant so who knows yes, fx they are all snuggly xx

Tempted to test Monday I would be 7dp5dt then mmmmm I don't know xxxx

Hope your ok, are you under the same consultant ?

Tasha put us out of our misery      Xxxx

Jane hope all is going well xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jane29

Caz - Keeping my fingers crossed for you, the wait must be a nightmare i know i'd be going crazy! lol! xx
Katie - Hope you ok hun, do you have any idea when you'll be starting yet? xx
Tasha - Can't wait to hear your exciting news, hope your OK xx
Everyone else - Hope your progressing well with your first appointments xx

AFM - Tonight will be the 3rd night of stims, I keep thinking like i'm feeling a few 'tingles' around the ovary area so i'm hoping it might mean something is happening! Feeling scared because 75 iu stims didn't do anything for me on an injects cycle so i'm praying 150 will get my follicles growing. I'm just drinking lots of water and milk and drinks with protein powder in. My appetite has actually decreased. Got my next scan monday xx


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, I was the same - found I just couldn't eat properly while stimming. Apparently it has that effect on some people. Just make sure you're drinking plenty, you should be fine. The tingling around your ovaries is a good sign things are happening. Best of luck for Monday   


Caz


----------



## Tasha1979

Heyyyy sorry girls manic week!!! Last minute preparations, got builders and painters in lol. Noooo she's not here yet she's just teasing me typically lol. 

Jane good luck Monday. My appetite also decreased. The tingling is great news!!

Caz ooohhh it's a difficult one!! When is otd?? I'd be tempted to test too and I was but hubby wouldn't buy me no tests lol. Fingers crossed!! All sounds promising!!  

Rosie there's too much girl stuff and I'm on a ban lol. I used to find this so annoying when I had my boys. How you feeling hunny??  

Carrie good luck with the scan. How exciting!!!

How's all the yummy mummies doing?! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone!


----------



## Caz174

Argh Tasha I was sure you had had her ha ha glad your  ok though honey x

Carrie how are you ? Thanks for the  

Jane thanks lovely, great news about your tingly ovaries sounds like it's all happening now  fx for your first scan Monday, hope the weekend is going quickly for you xx

Katie high honey hope your feeling a bit more positive  

Afm bought 2 first response tests today, OTD is Wednesday but think I will test either Monday or Tuesday then again Wednesday it's all getting g pretty real now   xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Caz's have you tested


----------



## olivepuppy

Just spoke to a nurse at the Lister and my AMH is 19.4 which I'm told is good enough to share (don't know a huge amount about it) so just waiting for our consultation on Thursday 
Feeling quite positive after reading some positive stories on here good luck to all


----------



## carrie lou

Olive, that's great Hun - my AMH is "only" 7.7 but they still let me share (anything over 5 is acceptable apparently) and I got 10 eggs so I'm sure you'll do great    


Caz, any news Hun?  


I've just got an appointment through to see consultant, I'll be about 22 weeks by then. Not sure of the reason, did you other pregnant ladies see a consultant just because of IVF or were there other reasons? I'm not complaining of course   Any chance to be reassured that baby is well.


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies, had another long day today travelling to the Lister for my first scan since being on the stims for 5 days, the scan seemed to go well, I had lots of smallish follies measuring about 10, 11 and 12mm, I think she counted about 13 on one ovary and several on the other, I can't really remember. She seemed pleased with what she saw, I don't know what everyone else's count and measurements were at their first scan? I've now been told to carry on with the 150 and add in the injections called something beginning with 'C' i can't remember the name? starting them tonight. xx

Caz - Have you tested yet hun? thinking of you and hope it goes well xx
Everyone else - Sending out good vibes to you all and lots of good luck and hugs xx


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies 

Carrie I had a consultants appointment in my pregnancy just because it was ivf when I went it lasted 5 mins and we agreed because I ticked a small box on a form with an unrelated question the appointment was made but was completely unnecessary  so don't worry xxx

Tasha where is your baby ha ha it's your c section Friday isn't it I am literally keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Jane your follies sound fab  I had about 15 measuring between 9&12mm on my first scan and ended up with 17 eggs so sounds like your on the right track xx

Olive you amh is brill it has to be above 7 to share so your fine xx

Going to test in the morning  I think xxxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Carrie not sure. I've had one with all 4 of mine and was consultant led with the last 3. Think mine was due to previous sections plus thyroid and small babies though??

Lol Caz the pains today are immense!!! She's 2/5ths engaged and lost my plug 2 weeks back nearly. She's just teasing me!!! 4 sleeps yikes!!!!!  
Omg got everything crossed for you in the morning Hun    

Great news about the follies jane!! Bound to have plenty of eggs there!!!

Olive puppy. Yeah that's great. My AMH was 7.7 I think and I got 16 eggs


----------



## Tasha1979

*patiently waiting* Caz lolol


----------



## Caz174

Oh god Tasha you poor thing, she really doesn't know whether she wants to stay in or come out does she bless her   hope your baring up

Otd is tomorrow and can't wait to get it all done I think I know the result but want to wait for official confirmation sweet dreams ladies xx


----------



## Caz174

Morning girls just to let you know I got a   This morning so over the moon   but am convinced that the test I did yesterday had a darker line so I am secretly freaking out that it's not going to stick ha ha it's all non stop worry isn't it  xxx

Thanks for all your support girls it's been so appreciated


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Caz     oh fab fab news caz had such a good feeling for you,you never know there could be 2 

Tasha  not long now my lovely,cant wait to hear about little lady 

Jayne    great news about eggies,my amh was 8.7 and I got 12 so urs very promising 

hello to everyone else 

Katie xxx


----------



## Caz174

Thanks Katie


----------



## Tasha1979

Omg omg omg woohoooooo fantastic news Caz!!!! So so pleased for you hunny!!          

I'm having a sh*t couple of days. Hubby has a blood clot in his leg so now he's on a high dose of fragmin and warfarin. I honestly am at a loss!! Just what I need ready for Friday (god I sound so selfish)    it's kind of put me on a downer for the section. My house is upside down and really dusty from building works and only have tomorrow to do it all in. Even though the builders will be doing stuff while I'm in hospital it's just gonna get messy again  

Sorry about the me post lol. 

Hope everyone else is good??


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Tasha  oh my lovely your having such a tough time,  you and your baby have to go to the top of the list and the chaos around you has to be pushed aside,you need all your strength for you, hard as it is,as long as everything is ready for the baby and theres food in the cupboard the rest is not important .Is your husband up and mobilizing? the drugs will disperse the clot pretty quickly,How old are the boys?,could they do simple task as maybe dusting or should I say damp dusting,just small things that could keep your stress levels down .

What about support network do you have people that could help 
Wish I lived near would help in a shot 
Try and take just one day at a time ,don't let it spoil the fact that your meeting your little princess tom,and things do sort them self's out,concentrate on the things that you need to prioritize

Sending lots of    to you will be thinking of you tom my lovely, cant wait to here your fab news 

Katie xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Been meaning to pop and say congratulations to Caz! Wonderful news Hun   Wishing you a happy pregnancy   


Tasha, oh my goodness, you have a lot on your plate right now! Is there anyone you can call on to help a bit, my mum is usually brilliant in situations like that. But I agree with Katie, just as long as everything is ready for baby, let the rest sort itself out. Good luck for tomorrow, looking forward to hearing your news


----------



## Caz174

Oh goodness Tasha I know it's not his fault but what nightmare timing ! Like the others say though as long as you have all ready for the baby sod the rest, there's no point killing yourself cleaning up it will just be messy again by the time you get home

I went in to be induced and the house was spotless, I came back 5 days later and it was a mess and that was only with dh and the dog  

Try to focus on Friday and block out the rest sending you all the luck in the work   Xx

Carrie thanks for the message I hope your ok xx

Hi Katie xx

Afm just emailed the lister and they emailed straight back to say my recipient is pregnant too stupidly it made me want to cry, I think I was actually more happy for her which is ridiculous I know   Xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww Caz that's awesome news!!! I still haven't found out. No one emailed me back so I need to ring which I will do to thank them anyway. 

My sister and mum turned up his morning to help bless them. I told them not to worry. I've decided courtesy of you girls that I have more important things to worry about   so I'm just gonna gut the front room and my bedroom out and the rest can clean itself    

Thanks girls your all wonderful!!!


----------



## olivepuppy

Loving hearing good news on here  congrats all😃

We had our consultation today, they were all lovely, I had 20 follies and hubbies sample was all fine. So now awaiting blood results etc and fingers crossed we can go ahead 😀 
Hubby was abit disappointed with the lack of material in the production room lol 😝


----------



## Caz174

Olive that's gear news ha ha my hubby was the same when we were nhs he had DVDs this time it was all magazines my heart bleeds for them it must be so hard   xx

Tasha wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow take care honey     Xxxx


----------



## olivepuppy

When he has tested on nhs he had to do the deed at home then take it in, now we are private I had assumed they might provide something lol, nothing at the lister lol


----------



## Tasha1979

Olive puppy that's great news!!!! Well done on the follies!! My hubby was disappointed the nurse didn't assist him     

Caz thankyou sooo much!!! I'm too excited to sleep hahaha. So much for my last night of peace! I'm gonna be a mummy again tomorrow, feels so strange!! Lol. How you feeling??


----------



## Caz174

Ahhhhhhh Tasha your having a baby   good luck my lovely, try and relax and enjoy seeing your beautiful angel for the first time xxxxx take care of all of you and let us know how you get on     Xxxxxx


----------



## carrie lou

Good luck today Tasha


----------



## Puglover1980

According to my husband they had Escort and Razzle magazines at Lister! When we were being seen at King's ACU (before we moved to Lister) they had porn DVDs in the room but nothing to watch them on! My friend's clinic in NYC had a magazine called 'Soccer Moms'! Hahaha.


----------



## carrie lou

Ha ha! My hubby has azoospermia and we used donor sperm - bet he doesn't know what he's missing!


----------



## Caz174

Hammersmith had a DVD player and a flat screen tele for dh and that was nhs ha ha ha xxx but I suppose private or nhs it was the same clinic xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Looks like he must have been unlucky then lol!


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha just wanted to wish you all the best and can't wait to hear from you and hear about your sweet baby girl. 

Hi pullover how are you ? And how is your little baby girl?

Chz congrats on getting your BfP.

Carrie hope the pregnancy is going well. And good luck for the up and coming scan.
I saw the consultant with my pregnancy but I think that was because I started the pregnancy off having triplets. 

My dh said he got no magazines when he had to give his sample he missed out lol
Good luck to everyone starting or doing treatment I hope this is your year xxx


----------



## Caz174

Tasha hope everything went ok thinking of you honey xxx

Char thanks honey   gosh sounds like your dh really got a bum deal .... Poor thing  

Hope everyone else is ok  xxz


----------



## k161

My DH had a tip before he went to Lister, the magazines are in the drawer in a cabinet type thing. Guess they don't create the right ambience sitting out on the side haha.


----------



## jane29

Caz - Massive congratulations on your BFP! YAY!!
Tasha- just had a look back at posts and sorry to hear you've been having a hard time, hope every things ok xx
Katie - How are you hun?xx
Everyone else - Wishing you all well and hope your OKxx

AFM - I'm absolutely exhausted and have only had time to have a quick flick at whats been going on on the board will have a proper read tomorrow. I've been at Lister everyday since Tuesday as had lots of follicles and was at risk of OHSS if i wasn't closely monitored. They lowered my Menopur dose right down to 37.5 and I appear to have over 20 good size follicles which were sending my bloods a bit divvy but we've got it all under control now and I am booked in for Egg Collection on Monday! woo! can't believe it! Excited and nervous xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls now a proud mumma to a baby girl Evie Rose Taylor! Born 11.37am weighing 5lb 10oz and she was 50cm long. My section was a breeze other than the crappy epidural but I won't say about that. Got up out of bed at 8pm last night that's how good I'm feeling. She's ever so adorable but was a little minx past night. Wanted feeding or cuddling every hour!! Im like a Zombie today


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Tasha       oh my lovely im so pleased for you,welcome to the world little Evie rose,i bet it feels so sereal for you,enjoy every minute,have your boys been in to see her?you will be on a high but you need to rest as much as you can remember you have had surgury  

Jayne    Oh my lovely it must have been a hard week backwards and forwards to the lister but so glad they have sorted it and fab news on your eggs,goodluck for Mon will be thinking of you,as soon as you have have egg collection you must drink as much fluid to make sure it keeps the OHSS away  

Katie xxx


----------



## Caz174

Tasha that really is absolutely fabulous news I'm so happy you are both ok          Xxx and your up and about already too which is great xx hope she's being spoilt rotten by her brothers and daddy is a bit better sending you a massive   Xxx

Oh jane what a week you have had   but ec Monday and over 20 follies is fabulous news, enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and try and get loads of rest    Xxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## olivepuppy

Congratulations Tasha


----------



## jane29

Tasha - Massive congratulations! how lovely! so happy for you xx

Hello everyone else xx

AFM - i'm taking the trigger shot Ovidrel tonight at 9:30, i'm really terrified i might ovulate before egg collection on Monday, i guess everyone worries about that! Is it right that after ovidrel i don't take any more drugs not even the cetrotide? Thats what i've got written down so i guess thats normal? just a tablet to prevent OHSS xx


----------



## carrie lou

Tasha, wonderful news - congratulations Hun   Hope you're enjoying every minute with your precious bundle   (Even at 3am!)


Jane, I didn't take cetrotide at all so can't comment on that, but after my trigger shot I do remember I had a drug free day and then EC the day after that. So what you've been told sounds right to me.   Don't worry about ovulating too soon, they time it very carefully. Best of luck for Monday honey


----------



## Caz174

Just a quick one wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow  jane xxxxx


----------



## jane29

Thank you for your support! Well i'm now home after a long day in London doing egg collection. From my 20 follicles they retrieved 12 eggs, which isn't as much as I thought they would get but i'm still happy I got over 8. They did a 6/6 split and out of the 6 that I got they have 5 usable ones and 1 immature one that isn't usable. We are doing ICSI and I will get a phone call tomorrow to see how fertilisation went. I'm feeling really scared and nervous and praying it goes to plan. Do you think I have a reasonable chance with 5 eggs going to ICSI? arrghhh I hope I can sleep tonight!! I'm gunna be fretting like mad! xx

Caz - so awesome to see that both you and your recipient got a BFP, just been perusing everyones signatures to see if my egg collection numbers were ok! xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Jayne    well done my lovely,12 eggs is a great crop and a good bunch for icsi to work with,ive always done well with icsi so    and   they do well,lots of water and rest today .


Katie xx


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, that sounds really good Hun   I got 10 eggs and of my 5, four were mature and all fertilised (normal IVF) and went to blasts. Then I had one out back fresh and two frosties - one of which is now growing in my tummy   So I'd say with 5 eggs and icsi, you have a really good chance. Best of luck for the phone call today


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies, well i've just had the 'scary' phone call!! lol!! well 3 out of the 5 made it through fertilisation....i'm not sure what happened to the other 2 but i'm just relieved that i got 3 survivors!! I am now waiting to see if they will go on to make it to either a 3 day or a 5 day transfer. I'm provisionally booked in for Thursday at 3pm but possibly Saturday. I said that i thought that 5 day was better?? but she said not necessarily?? Anyone able to shed any light on this? xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Jayne  that's a good results my lovely,im a believer that if its going to stick it will stick plenty of women have 2 and 3 dt and get pregnant my little one was a 3dt and I was having twins and both stuck at the beginning so    for little embies to grow strong welldone  

Katie xx


----------



## jane29

Hey Katie, thanks for your words of encouragement. How are things with you with regards to appointments etc? with regards to the 3 i've got left i'm just praying they will survive for Thursday, its all so worrying! i've been thinking about transfer if they survive to that stage and i'm thinking that if they make it then i might try to push for a 2 embie transfer as i just so don't want to go through all this again if I have the chance not to, its really exhausting! I just want one baby so much for the end of this year and the thought of twins does scare me to death but i think i'd rather take the chance if i can rather than not getting a BFP as then at least i know i've done everything i can.....please survive little embies!! eek! xx


----------



## Tasha1979

Ahhh brilliant news jane!! Well done!!!


----------



## Caz174

Hi all sorry for going into hibernation work has been a nightmare xxx

Oh my goodness Tasha your little girl is beautiful   how's it all going ? Not too stressy I hope xx

Jane well done on your ec and 3 embies keeping everything crossed that they are dividing nicely   Xx I shouldn't worry about a 3 or 5 day transfer, they only go for a 5 if they are unsure of which embies are the strongest if I had my embies out back on day 3 I would still be preggers it's just at that point there were still 5 going strong so left them an additional 2 days so they could see which ones were the best  xx

Fx all goes well tomorrow or you get moved to Saturday xx

Katie how are you honey ? When are you starting again ? Sorry missed a few posts xxx

Hi Carrie and olive xx

Afm made it to 5 weeks which is big milestone for us long may it continue xxx


----------



## jane29

Tasha - OMG! how divine is your little girl!! she is absolutely adorable!! you are so lucky!! well done xxx
Katie, Carrie and Olive - hope your ok and looking forward to your updates xx
Caz - sorry to hear work has been a nitemare, great to hear you have got to your milestone you must be feeling a lot of relief, that is great news xx

AFM - Got the phone call today to say that the 3 day embies are all top quality and they want to take them to blast with a view to transfer on Saturday at 10am. I'm so scared as there are only 3 and i'm praying that at least one will make it. I asked the woman what the chances were and she said there is a 5% chance none will make it. Arrgghh its so scary! 
Over the last few days i've been feeling bloated and tender and have also been very constipated since the GA (sorry TMI!), i'm hoping that this is fairly normal. I've been drinking lots of water and peeing a lot so i'm hoping thats a good sign with regards to OHSS. xx


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, think positive Hun - three embies going to blast is a wonderful result and gives you an excellent chance! Good luck for transfer on Saturday    


Tasha, just seen your photo - your baby is beautiful   Hope everything is going well   


Caz, hope you are well   


AFM, have my 16 week MW appointment tomorrow   Hoping to hear the baby's heartbeat. I've been feeling a few tiny fluttery movements so hope that means baby is well.


----------



## jane29

Thank you carrie-lou and so excited for you going to your scan tomorrow, the fluttery feelings sound really positive and i'm sure your scan will be wonderful xx


----------



## Caz174

Just a quick one .... Fabulous news jane and don't worry it's a good sign   xxx

Carrie can't believe your 16 weeks   Fab news xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Awwww thanks girls. Her eyes just draw me in lol. She's been fantastic and sleeping really well at night giving me 5 hours solid sleep. 

Blimey carrie 16 weeks!! Flying by!!!! Awww I miss my flutters!!! 

Good luck tomorrow jane!!

Caz awwww great news, I'm sure your bubba is safely snuggled in there  

Hope everyone is good??


----------



## Caz174

Tasha that's fantastic news that she is giving you some lovely zzzzz's really pleased it's all going well it can be so daunting at the beginning I remember it week ha ha but this time I would have an elective section so hoping it won't be as traumatic  xxx

Jane wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow xx let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Caz174

Jane hope all went ok today   Xxx


----------



## jane29

Thanks for the nice wishes everyone. I'm now back after a long day. Had the transfer, it went fairly smoothly and the doctor who performed it was amazing. All my 3 embies made it to blast, they seemed a little surprised that they had all made it so well. 2 were top quality and one was good quality. They asked the question of whether i wanted to transfer 1 or 2. My partner and I were really torn but we decided to go for 1. The doc said that there is only a 4% extra success rate for 2 and ideally I would just love to have one healthy baby. I was a bit worried that i should have increased my chances with 2 but i feel fairly confident that i made the right decision this time as if i have to do it again then i'll do 2 next time.

Since my transfer i've been really paranoid about everything from coughing to doing any movements which might jeopardise anything. When we went to my partners mum n dads I had to take a 3 year old to the loo so i lifted her onto the seat and then up to the sink to wash her hands. Now i'm wondering whether i should have lifted her? am i being stupid? xx


----------



## Caz174

Jane that's absolutely fantastic news well done honey   So you got 2 frosties too that's brilliant xx I know what you mean about the  1 or 2 debate, I actually only had 2 put back as I knew this would be our last attempt xx

I believe if it's going to work it's going to work honey so try not to worry I have to lift my very heavy 14month around as he can't walk xx I think they only tell you to take it easy so that if it's a bad result you don't look back and try to blame yourself  just use the opportunity to be pampered  it won't be happening in 9 months time   xx fingers crossed you will be a very busy mummy xx


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, congrats on being PUPO. We also went for single embryo transfer every time and I don't regret it. I was too worried about the risks of a twin pregnancy.


With regard to lifting etc, I have continued to lift my chunky two-year-old when necessary e.g. getting in and out of the car, pushchair and bath. Sometimes it can't be avoided. But if you think of all the women who conceive naturally and continue to look after their toddlers - it can't be that easy to dislodge a healthy pregnancy otherwise none of us would be here! Also I asked the doctor who did my last transfer as was worried about lifting at work, she said there is no evidence it makes any difference. So don't worry. All the best for the 2ww


----------



## Kimka

Hi Ladies. 

I am a donor recipient from the Lister and am 5 months pregnant with a baby boy. I have seen on other boards that some clinics allow recipients to send the donors a thank you, (anonymously of course). Does anyone know if the Lister supports this? I realize there is a fine line here. 

After having gone through treatment for nearly 4 years I am so thankful for the gift my donor has given me. I will wait until the baby is born as I don't want to tempt fate. But it has been on my mind, so thought I would ask. 

xK


----------



## Bubbles12

Kimka,

I would say yes they do as I gave my recipient a 'good luck' card.

Obviously you have to let them seal I, so they can have a look and make sure that there is no personal info on there...

So go right ahead  xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Kimka, I think you can - give the OD nurses a call or email and ask them. Sure it wouldn't be a problem. Congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## Caz174

Kimka that's a lovely idea and one I would love to receive try the OD nurses as the others say I can't see a problem with it xx

I almost cried when I found out my recipient was pregnant xx I am so pleased for you and wish you all the best with your pregnancy and birth xx

Afm the sickness had started already   bit reminds me how lucky I am to have had a successful cycle hope everyone is well , jane how are you coping with the 2ww  ? It was the last few days that got me xxx


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies, hope alls going well for you right now xx

AFM- The 2 week wait is horrible!! lol!! i'm now on the 3rd day past transfer which was Saturday. I was expecting to be feeling something...maybe crampy feelings or something to give me some sort of sign but i'm not feeling anything! is this OK? When the embryologist rang me to tell me I have one suitable frosty I asked her but she just said you won't feel anything. So many ladies on the forums say they feel crampy though? just wondering if anyone on here felt anything? xx


----------



## carrie lou

I didn't feel anything at that stage Jane, it is still very early. With all three of my pregnancies the earliest I had any signs was a couple of days before OTD. Mainly overwhelming tiredness and stretching/cramping pains. Hang in there Hun, still plenty of reason to be hopeful


----------



## Caz174

Jane hope all is going ok and the 2ww isn't stressing you out too much  

Hi to everyone else xxx

Afm got my scan Saturday so looking forward to that xx the morning / all day sickness has started with a vengeance so hoping that means all is ok xx


----------



## Kimka

Hope84, Carrie Lou and Caz174, thanks for your comments. Hope84 how nice that you gave your recipient one. I would of loved that! And Caz how lovely that you both got pregnant. I was so wishing that, sadly my donor didn't and will need to seek further treatment. I hope that her knowing I am pregnant wont make her feel bad? Part of me worries about this, but even so, I really want her to know how forever thankful I will be to her. Hope everyone is doing well! I keep my eye on the Lister threads. After 4 years, oddly its hard to let go...xxk


----------



## jane29

Hey caz hope youre scan goes well tpday hun xx

Afm - im 6 days past transfer today and i did a cheap wilkos pink line test and it came up faint positive. My official testing day is monday so praying the line will keep appearing until that day. Ive asked my partner to buy a digi test for that day, are they nice and sensitive? Xx


----------



## carrie lou

Ooh Jane, exciting!!!! Just my personal experience but I don't like the digital tests. With my second transfer (the one I ultimately lost  ) I got a negative on a digital test but a faint positive on a first response later that same day   So if I were you I'd go for first response. Others may have different advice though.


Good luck   and hope that line keeps getting stronger for you


----------



## MrsF2014

Hiya Ladies, hope its ok for me to join in? 
Im Kerry and i am new to FF, you can read a little about me here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=319825.0

I have just booked my initial consultation for Egg sharing at The Lister, my appointment is in june but i go for my scan and bloods in may. i am really excited to be starting this new journey, but equally nervous!

Looking forward to chatting to you all 

Kerry xx


----------



## Caz174

Jane wow that's fabulous news congratulations      Xx if it's come up on a cheap test is defo a good sign xx will keep everything crossed that tomorrow gives you the same result xx

Mrs F welcome and Goodluck with your journey if you have any questions just ask   Xx

Carrie how are you ? All still going string I hope xx

Afm had my scan yesterday and there were 2  sacs and 2 heartbeats so it's twins xx massive shock but of course over the moon xx would explain my crippling morning sickness :-/ omg I'm going to have 3 children under 2 ha ha exciting times ahead xx


----------



## Char111

Can congrats on your news on having twins. Wow 3 babies under 2 you have exciting news ahead of you. 

Did you do your first Ivf at lister? Or was it a natural pregnancy. 
I am looking to do a frozen transfer in ape my little baby was born in nov last year from egg sharing and I have to frozen embryos so giving to give them a go in step and if they fail back on the egg sharing again.

I hope your sickness gets better but normally lasts till over 12 weeks. 

Hope every one is doing well. Tasha how is your little baby girl? X


----------



## Char111

I mean caz x


----------



## Caz174

Thanks char my first ds was ICSI at hammersmith well actually he was a fet so fingers crossed for your little frosties xx

I think egg sharing is amazing  xx

I have ended up with anti sickness drugs as got to the point where I couldn't keep water down bit I must say they are amazing I went from literally not bring able to get out of bed yesterday to being able to go to work today  xx 

When do you think you will go for your frostie ?  Xxx


----------



## Char111

Caz sorry to hear you have been feeling so ill. And I am glad the tablets have helped. 
That's nice to hear your little boy was from a. FET.
I would love it to work as Ivf does take a lot out of you.
I would love to go again now lol love being a mum but we are going for a consultation in July/August and then going to start then. I want to start early as if it doesn't work with the FET I have chance to fit a Ivf in before Christmas. 

Hope your pregnancy goes well. 👶👶 twins is amazing very happy for you.
Are you getting any more scans before your 12 week scan? X


----------



## Tasha1979

Hellooooo sorry I haven't been on. I've been having trouble logging in. Turns out if done something to my cookies in my phone....oops!!! 

Omggggggggg Caz twins!!!! How bloomin fantastic!!   

Oohh char that's exciting too!! Fets are amazing!! Evie's proof of that hehehe  

Hey Kerry. Good luck with it all. It's scary but it's brilliant!!

Jane any news!!??

Hope everyone is good?!

I'm bloomin knackered!! Evie started off well, then nights became a nightmare lol and she's getting on track again. She weighed 5lb 15oz last count so she's doing really well!!! 

Hubby got a blood clot on his broken leg and now he has a leg ulcer to add to it!!! So been running around doing everything!!! So much for my rest!!   anyways couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## jane29

Caz massive congratulations on you twins!! Thats so awesome!! 

I did my official test day test yesterday and it was 'pregnant' on a clearblue digital so very happy and excited and have a docs appointment scheduled for next monday to see what happens next!! Il let u ladies know!! Xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi Tasha sorry to hear about your husband. You must be tired. Chloe was a terrible sleepier bit she now sleeps 7-8 hours with a quick feed and then back to sleep for a few more hours. I love your picture of Evie what a cuitie.
Hope your recovering ok.

Jane massive congrats on your BfP. Very happy for you.

X


----------



## Tasha1979

Woohoooo congratulations jane!!! Fantastic news!!!    

Char yeah I'm tired but coping......just about lol. Little madam likes to sleep through the day and stay awake half the night!! Adds to the fun I suppose haha. 7-8 hrs ong I'm jealous!!!! How are you and Chloe??


----------



## k161

Hi Ladies,

I've just had some exciting news and as we've not told other people about the IVF I didn't know who else to share it with.
Dr Thum was concerned about my thyroid TSH and prolactin levels for egg sharing so I've been altering meds to try and get them sorted. My prolactin is now smack bang in the middle of the normal range and my TSH which my GP was convinced wouldn't get to the right level in time for the IVF (they wanted it below 2) is now perfect too, it's down to 0.84. Hopefully it's the start of everythign falling into place? I see so many excited and successful stories on here and I so hope this is the start of everything working out.

Sorry for the me rant, like I say I needed to share.


----------



## Tasha1979

Brilliant news k161!!!


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies sorry for my poor response really struggling with the sickness ha ha I forgot what it was like plus it's twice as bad with the twins think it must be 2 girls ha ha still not complaining just getting to grips with the practicality of twins plus ds being less than 2 years old !! We will need a new car and possibly a new house ha ha so only minor lifestyle changes ;-) not to mention the pram 

Tasha how are you now and how is dh bit most importantly how's that beautiful angel ? She really is stunning   

Jane how are you getting on ? When's your scan ? 

K161 fab news about your levels your be off and running in no time !!

Char how are you my lovely xx


----------



## Caz174

Ps so sorry jane didn't do an official         For your fabulous official bfp xxx


----------



## jane29

Hey lovely ladies, thank you so much for your congratulations posts for me!! hope you are all well and that your babies are doing well! the photo of baby Evie-Rose is soooo cute love her little red bow Tasha!! 
Sorry to hear you've been suffering really badly with morning sickness Caz, when did it start? i've not really had much sickness yet only a few small episodes usually in the evening. I should be about 5 weeks now so i hope everything is normal, i'm wondering if i should be feeling more symptoms, just got sore boobs! I have my first scan on the 10th at Lister. Aside from this i've been to GP and been referred to Bradford maternity team so awaiting to hear from them. Haven't had any bloods or anything done yet! I was surprised that GP just took it from me that i've done my own pregnancy test and am pregnant! xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey Caz have you tried the anti sickness bangles?? Some people swear by them. My friend swore by coke too. Me it was sucking on sweets when I had the odd bout. Hope you feel better soon  

Hubby is poo. He's getting a bit depressed and has now got an ulcer on top so I'm not sure if anything else can go wrong  

Jane don't panic about the lack of symptoms. I only had sore boobs and that was cos of the cyclogest. I started getting slight symptoms about 14-15 weeks and even then they weren't major. Didn't feel pregnant other than a little bump growing lol. 

I'm so jealous of seeing pregnant women!! I'm soooooo broody, madness eh!?!? Hubby has flatly refused any more bubbas as he says 4 is enough hahahaha


----------



## carrie lou

Jane, my sickness didn't kick in properly until 6 weeks so don't worry. You might even be lucky and not have any  


Caz, sorry to hear you are suffering with sickness   I found flat coke (caffeine free) helped, as did sucking strong mints. Hope you can get some rest as that helps as well  


Tasha, sorry your hubby is feeling down. Must be a strain on you with baby to look after as well  


Girls when did you ask about your recipient (if you asked at all)? My curiosity is driving me crazy wanting to know but at the same time I'm not sure I'm ready to find out yet... maybe after 20 week scan if all ok?


----------



## Caz174

Thanks ladies think I will try the bangle jane don't worry about symtoms with my first pregnancy sickness started at 7 weeks with this one it was 5.5weeks but that's cos it's twins I think so double hormones xx bet you can't get the smile off your face it's mad to think of a little person inside you  xx

Just had my booking appointment with the midwife it's all starting to feel very real

Tasha god your poor hubby :-( there surely can't be anything else xx can't believe your broody that's mental but do understand once the sickness had gone I loved being preggers and the random people that just come and speak to you 

Thanks for the coke tip I've got some sprite and that helps  I just feel sorry for ds I have no energy :-( still only another month and it should start to shift as I am 8.5 weeks already !! 

Carrie how are you ? I Literally found out the day after my OTD I emailed with my result and just put a note on the end just saying wasn't sure who to contact but wandered how my recipient got on and Miia the OD nurse emailed straight back to say she was preggers too !! Also asked when I gave them my scan results and her scan has gone well too so fx for both of us  xx I think once you have seem a hb though your chances of loosing it massively decrease  xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Hi guys, just wondering how long it was before you got your initial results back? We had our consultation 4 weeks ago and I had all my bloods etc taken then. I'm sure they said 4 weeks but could be wrong?


----------



## Puglover1980

*olivepuppy* - mine came back a day before 4 weeks I think. They told me it could take up to 6 weeks and some times of the year are busier than others. It's the karyotyping/chromosome tests that take the time. Drop them an email to see what's outstanding. I'm sure they'll be back any day now.


----------



## carrie lou

Yes, 4 weeks is the minimum for chromosome tests I think. Mine came back after about 4 weeks but it's not unusual to take a bit longer. Get in touch I'm sure they'll be happy to keep you updated


----------



## Caz174

It took 3 weeks for me but can vary depending on how busy they are and they prob won't come back to you till your matched xx drop them an email next week just so you know where you are xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## k161

Hi Olive,

I had my first consultation just over 5 weeks ago. They had my blood results back after 3 weeks, I know this as Dr Thum called me to have some of my hormone tests repeated at my GO (I have a thyroid issue and the hormones weren't ideal at that point).
I had them repeated and sent in the results last week at which point they said they were fine now and to contact the OD team to continue.
They contacted me about my husband's frozen sperm but not heard anything else.
So I think they may be quite busy at the minute and I think that not having heard anything for you is probably a sign that everything's come back fine.
I hope you hear soon, waiting with uncertainty is the hardest part x


----------



## olivepuppy

Thanks guys, I emailed Friday and not heard back yet so hopefully I will hear something tomorrow. Fingers crossed no news is good news like you say k161 

Thanks


----------



## olivepuppy

Still not heard back? I thought they replied to emails quickly? They certainly have done in the past.


----------



## Caz174

Hi olive did you get a response ? Xx


----------



## olivepuppy

No, still nothing since I sent it on Friday. I'm on nights atm so haven't chased it but thought it was abit rubbish that they haven't replied, even to say the results aren't back yet!


----------



## Caz174

That's not great who are you emailing ?


----------



## olivepuppy

The OD nurses email. I emailed again today (I'm impatient lol!) and Miia got back to me an hour later to say they are still waiting on my chromosome karyotype and cystic fibrosis result. More waiting!


----------



## jane29

Hey hun sorry its taking you so long, it took me ages too especially as I had to get my Thyroid right first. Miia or Annette are usually fairly prompt to respond. Maybe they are super busy right now but it is annoying when you are wanting to get going. When you start though you'll be pleased you chose they they are really professional and i don't have a bad word to say about them. xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Can anyone give me timescales once blood results are back? We have 2 weeks holiday booked at the end of May and I'm wondering where we might be by then. If we won't have started or just on the pill etc then we may book a holiday (much needed!!). Don't want to book anything if we are likely to be mid cycle.

Obviously provided results come back ok!


----------



## carrie lou

After my blood results came back I was matched within 24 hours   and started DRing the following week. But this was only because I couldn't go on the pill (migraines) so we had to start on my day 21, which just happened to fall the week after I was matched. Bear in mind your recipient might also have holiday or other commitments so it will partly depend on her. I think if I were you I'd mention it to the OD nurses and see what they say, at least they will be aware of it then


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey girls how's everyone doing??

Evie's great, getting a little porker!! She went from 5lb 10 to 8lb 1oz in 4 weeks and has been sleeping through the night.....woohoo!! (Hope it continues lol). 

Olivepuppy think there's a kind of timeline on my signature. My sister went on holiday with her IVF meds so if you decide to go it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## carrie lou

Hi girls. I had my 20 week scan this morning and everything looks great   I feel so happy and excited and can actually believe now that I will be taking a baby home in August!!!


So I finally plucked up the courage to email the lister and ask about my recipient. Sadly she is not pregnant   I feel so sad for her as if I've let her down in some way. I didn't realise how much I was hoping for a happy outcome for her, until I got that reply. Just brings it home to you how very precious and special our babies are. I'm glad I gave her a chance anyway, I feel very privileged that I was able to offer her that at least.   Just so sorry it didn't turn out better for her. 


I hope everyone is getting on well


----------



## Tasha1979

Blimey carrie it's going so quick for you!! Fantastic news all is great!! You have not let your recipient down Hun, it's just one of those things and she may have some frosties to give it another shot!! Don't be so hard on yourself, I still haven't rung about my recipient yet, too nervous!!

Did you find out the sex??


----------



## carrie lou

Thank you Tasha   Yep halfway there now. No we didn't find out the sex, DH wants a surprise!


Yes I hope she may have some frosties but the way Lizzie phrased it, sounds pretty final... Perhaps I will email back and ask. 


Hope all is well with you


----------



## Kimka

Hi Carrie Lou, I am a donor recipient. I know how you feel but from the other side. I am 22 weeks pregnant. I didnt get pregnant with the the first fresh cycle that we both were on together.  I was too scared to ask if my donor did. A few months later I tried with a FET and got a positive and after my 12 week scan I finally got up the courage to ask. I was told she too didnt get pregnant on the fresh cycle but just had a FET transfer. I was so hopeful. I wanted SO badly for her to get pregnant as well. I found out a few weeks later she didnt. What was worse is that I have 3 embryos frozen but apparently she didnt have any left and was considering if she would try again. I cried. It made me feel so sad. She is a lot younger then I and I am sure she will be successful. But I wanted my little one to have a sibling that connected us but alas it wasnt to be. Maybe that was just selfish. I think about her often as I am so thankful for the gift she has given me. She of course can ask and find out if you were successful. I can assure you that had it been the opposite way for me, although I would feel bad for myself, I would feel so happy that I got to help someone have something that is so special, and I had a part in making that happen. xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Thank you kimka   Really nice to hear from a different perspective. Congratulations, I hope your pregnancy is going well


----------



## carrie lou

Just heard back from the Lister... My recipient has one snow baby waiting in the freezer     I'm so pleased to hear this. It was my last frostie that was lucky for me, I will keep hoping that it will be the same for her and she might still get a happy outcome


----------



## Tasha1979

Omg carrie was just about to update you's with my recipients news!! Freaky!!

Well I'm so upset, she had a miscarriage and has nothing left. Proper proper devastated and am trying to think of ways of helping her get her baby    

Frosties totally rock!!! Great news about your recipients one!!


----------



## carrie lou

Oh Tasha I'm sorry to hear that   Isn't it surprising how much their news affects us - I suppose because we know what they've been through only they have no baby to show for it   I didn't realise how much I was hoping for her until I got that email on Monday. It made me want to egg share again just so I can help her (or someone else) have another chance. 


Do you know if your recipient is planning to try again? 


Yes, I will keep my fingers crossed that that last little snow baby is the one.....


----------



## Tasha1979

Even my hubby was gutted!! He's a man of no emotion!! I feel guilty that she's ended up with nothing but heartache, and I have my pride and joy  

I didn't ask if she was going to try again, I was flabbergasted and even said brilliant thanks for letting me know!! Wrong choice of blinking words!!   

I'd love to do it all again but hubby says no plus I'm coming up to the cut off date being 34 wahhhhhhhh


----------



## Kimka

Oh Carrie Lou so good to hear she has one frostie! yeah, lets hope. I heard from the Lister that my donor might consider treatment again, but that was it. Still feel so gutted. I pray for her that she will be successful. thinking about what she has given me just reduces me to tears. It is really hard. x


----------



## Caz174

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around the sickness has ruined me but is getting marginally better now  x have still been reading up on you all xx

Kimka  your words are lovely and mean so much I  often think about my  recipient  and whether she is thinking about me and whether she wanted to know if I was pregnant xx my recipients scan went well and in the words of the lister she has an ongoing pregnancy which I am over the moon about xx

Carrie what fabulous news about your recipient still having a snow baby and so pleased to hear your ticking along so well time is flying like nothing on earth feels like only yesterday you got your fab Xmas pressie 

Tasha great to hear from you too your little one really is beautiful and sleeping though that's amazing xx sad news about your recipient but at least you have her a chance xx you still have embies on ice don't you ? Will you want anymore babies ? If this pregnancy works out think this we won't have anymore but still have 2 top grade embies in the freezer ...... I'm thinking of donating them .....hubbie wants to as well but it's a big decision xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

We only have one blast left in the freezer. Hubby is flatly refusing anymore boohoo!! I would want another one but he says it's too impractical as they all have a room each at the minute and just fit in a car.........I'm not convinced lol. 

Awwww sorry your feeling rough Caz but it's a great sign!! Glad it's tailing off somewhat!!    When's your next scan??


----------



## olivepuppy

still not heard about my results and won't now until after Easter I assume, now past 6 weeks since our appointment. Frustrating! Think I ill go ahead and book a holiday for the end of May/1st week June and will just have to delay stuff until afterwards, wanted to get started asap if all came back ok but also feel like we need a break as we haven't had a proper holiday for 3 years.


----------



## Caz174

Olive I would do it if they come back after Easter chances are they will get you start the pill so you will have to wait for your AF then be on the pill for a few weeks but once it gets going and you know your actual scan dates etc I promise the time flies by   where are you thinking of going xx


----------



## carrie lou

Yeah I would go for it olive. Have a nice relaxing time and come back all refreshed and ready to start your treatment   At least then you will know for certain you won't be starting till you get back and can plan accordingly.


----------



## olivepuppy

Can't decide where to go! Somewhere hot so we can relax by the pool and just chill out;-) thanks guys, we are going to find somewhere and book it 😃


----------



## olivepuppy

Well we are now 7 weeks in and no results back yet :-( we we have booked a week in Cyprus to cheer us up


----------



## Tasha1979

Oooh I'm so jealous olivepuppy I need a holiday!! But with hubby and his broken leg and blood clot I fear it's impossible!! Boohoo!! Enjoy it!!

How is everyone doing?? Those cycling and pregnant??


----------



## olivepuppy

Had a letter today saying all my tests were fine, yey  got to wait for GP letter and have OHs bloods done then we go ahead for matching. Scary!!


----------



## k161

Hurrah olive, I'm so happy for you. Must be such a relief to finally have your answer


----------



## k161

Feeling a bit downhearted about it all at the moment, been more than 3 weeks since we completed everything we had to do to begin the matching stage but we're still waiting for a match.
I contacted the Lister via email earlier this week to ask how things were going and had a reply saying they hoped it would be sorted by the end of the week. When I replied I got an out of office alert saying that the lady would be away until 7th May and no matching would be done during that time.
I know I'm probably being harsh in being upset about it but why tell me the end of the week if there was going to be no one there who could fulfil that? I'd rather have just been told that there was going to be a delay due to leave. Sorry for the rant, just feeling meh!


----------



## Caz174

Hey ladies how are you all ? 

Tasha how's the beautiful little lady ? Still sleeping I hope xx how's dh can't believe how long it's been must feel like a lifetime for you :-/ my dh had man flu so has been laid up for 1 day and that's enough for me ... You must be a saint ;-) cxx

K161 3 weeks is quite a while but sometimes it because the clinic is so so busy :-/  xx fx you get some news this week xx

Olive hope you have a fab holiday I too am very jealous ;-)

Afm ticking over got my 12 week scan tomorrow x had a cheeky scan last week as was bleeding but it eventually stopped and babies appear fine xx I'm over 13 weeks now and the sickness is slowly starting to feel a bit better which is fab xxx

Night for now girls xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Glad your feeling abit better caz  we are 3.5 weeks and counting til holiday and we both have the week before off too, can't wait! My GP has apparently sent the reply to the Lister and hubby has his blood tests with then GP in Monday. So once those are back I assume we then just wait to be matched.


----------



## k161

So glad your scans are going well Caz!
Got the email today and we've been matched. Will hear from them next week with our treatment plan. So exciting!


----------



## jane29

Hey everyone! its been a while since i've updated on here!  K161 i'm really pleased for you that you've been matched! good luck on your journey the Lister are amazing! 

AFM - i'm now just over 10 weeks pregnant. I had an early 6 week scan and everything seemed good, saw a little heartbeat which was fab! I have to wait now until the 30th for my next scan! still a bit scared until this scan, I think i might be able to hopefully relax a little after that and tell people about the pregnancy. I've had a few little crampy feelings which are a bit worrying but hoping its just normal as my body is changing. xxx


----------



## Tasha1979

Blimey girls your going great guns!!! Well done!!

Caz so glad everything is ok. Must have been so frightening!!  
Evie's just adorable!! Smiling away and I'm sure I've been hearing giggles!! Can't believe she's 9 weeks today!! It's flying!! Hubby still on the warfarin gahhhh!! He's bent a pin by his ankle and the other one is starting to migrate out   I could kill him at times but feel so sorry for him as he's a doing man. He's finally come to realise his ice hockey days are over  

Jane brilliant news!! So pleased all is going great! Can't believe your 10 weeks already!! I had cramps until about 12 weeks and was told the cyclogest can do that. 

K161 woohoo fantastic!!! Won't be long now!!

Olivepuppy still jealous lolol


----------



## olivepuppy

Can anyone give me timings for when we do actually start!?
I assume I will wait til the first day of my period to start the pill? Which considering I am due AF on the 26th and oh hasn't for his bloods til Monday now will mean I would start on my next cycle? Presuming I am matched ok. So 23rd June have or take a few days either side. Then what happens?

Thanks


----------



## Tasha1979

Hey olivepuppy I have a sort of timeline on my signature if that helps?


----------



## olivepuppy

Thank-you Tasha  just good to have some idea, I'm trying not to do too much reading as I'm trying to keep my mind off the whole thing! 
Lister have received the GP letter and hubbies bloods are back and fine so once I've sent them those hoping we'll then be matched  scared and excited!


----------



## Tasha1979

Awww well fingers crossed it happens quickly!! I was matched in less than 24 hours (I'm a bog standard blonde hair blue eyes) so it should be quick!! Good luck!! Xx


----------



## k161

Thanks for the positive messages ladies. Just hearing about your journies with Lister is so inspiring.

I've got my plan though from the OD nurses. Starting pill anticipated on 26th May (2nd day of cycle), then egg collection anticipated 9th July. It's feeling very real.


----------



## olivepuppy

Good luck k161, fingers crossed all goes well for you, hopefully I will be joining you very soon  they have all of our letters/bloods etc now so just waiting!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hi ladies.  Wondering if any of you had icsi with ES at lister and know how much the up to date costs are, preferably this years. I've seen the price list from their website and got a rough idea.. basically wondering has it changed from what's stated. 

I've already shared twice at my local nhs clinic. After 2 bfns with top grade embies I've had enough. 1st recip was a bfp so i know theres nothing wrong with my eggs. 

Much appreciated and good luck to you all


----------



## olivepuppy

Hi kaitlyn, I think they said its about a grand for icsi for egg sharers, that was what they said at my consultation in march


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Cheers hun, same price as I thought and for potentially better treatment than previous experience.


----------



## jane29

Think the ICSI is about £850 for egg sharers. I did ICSI i think its a really worthwhile addition to increase the chances of fertilisation when you are putting yourself through all this anyway its worth doing everything you can to boost chances xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks Jane. Congrats on the bfp   I've already had 2 ICSI cycles with good fertilistation rates but bfn both times for me. After a bit of research i'm wondering whether to consider IMSI.. df's taddies have got better marginally but they are still pretty bad. Have to see what the consultant says whenever we get down there. 

I did contact them yesterday and the prices online are correct as they haven't raised them this year. Anything that can increase our chances is the way forward.. this will be our last go too! The money tree has long since shrivelled up


----------



## k161

Hey Kaitlyn,
We spoke to Lister about IMSI as DH's swimmers are low in numbers and motility.
They said that it wouldn't be suitable for us as no history of IVF failure to base the decision on. The Dr then went onto say that with the low sperm quality, they'd probably end up using the IMSI equipment without charging us if they couldn't get a good enough picture on the ICSI microscope.
I'd say definitely have a chat with the clinic and see what they say. I was really impressed they didn't just take the money and run, they were so nice, honest and helpful.
I hope you get good answers and advice.


----------



## jane29

Just to update...I went for my 13 weeks scan yesterday and it was so fantastic. I was terrified all the way there that something awful was going to show up but baby there with strong heartbeat just chilling out and then it did a little backflip for us it was so cute! Everything looked great and it was the best experience ever...so grateful to the Lister for making all this happen and wishing all you ladies the best of luck during your treatment! After years of no luck and blocked tubes, PCOS and no ovulation i'm so happy IVF at Lister worked first time and hopefully that might make some of you feel more positive that BFP will happen xx


----------



## k161

That's amazing news Jane, congratulations!


----------



## Tasha1979

Great news jane!! The scans are always a bit scary  

Hope all you girls cycling/waiting are doing well??

Evie is just fantastic. Growing up too quick, she's 12 weeks now and the apple of her big brothers' eyes!! I so want another one but hubby is flatly refusing


----------



## Jenbal

Hi All,

Hope its OK to join. Myself and DH have booked for our 1st consultation on 29th July (with initial scan for me a week before on 22nd). After the NHS messing around with us so much and cancelling and re arranging appointments we have decided that really, I would be a fool to pass up the opportunity to be able to donate my eggs and make someone else's dreams come true as well as receive treatment from such a great clinic. Why didn't I think of this sooner?!?

So a little background, Overall everything checked out fine with me in regards to fertility investigations but my poor DH had a pretty spectacular run of 'abnormal' results back from his SA. In fact all that they looked for came back marked as abnormal. This is all after 4.5 years trying ttc and him having to test 4 times as the NHS lost his results!!

After hearing about the Lister I decided that this could turn out to be the best thing for us.

I am 26 and DH 36. I am just hoping that I am accepted for egg sharing as it really feels like the right thing to do for us. I have an ideal BMI, do not smoke, we have both been taking conception vitamins for 3 or 4 months.

Does anyone know of any reasons that they will not accept me? I am SO nervous


----------



## carrie lou

Welcome Lucky and Jenbal! I remember the excitement of getting started, unbelievably it's nearly a year ago for me and I am now happily 6 months pregnant with a Lister baby      


Lucky, we also used donor sperm so have something else in common  We also saw Dr Parikh and I know Miia well after being in and out of the Lister as much as I have  Both are lovely.


Jenbal, I think the most common reason for not being accepted would be a low egg reserve - they will do a blood test to check this, looking at a hormone called AMH. But the Lister have quite a low cut off compared to other clinics, and at your age you should be absolutely fine. Other reasons would be if you were carrying a gene for an inherited condition but I think that is pretty rare. Stay upbeat, you have everything on your side  


Hope all bumps and babies are doing well. I can't believe I am entering the last trimester now! Eeek! Got to get organised  Did anyone watch the programme about Quads last night on ITV? It was really emotional when they took the babies back to visit the clinic where they were conceived. Made me think we should pop in to the Lister with our own little Baby Bear one day


----------



## olivepuppy

Good luck to all the new starters   
I think we have been matched! The administration lady rang me last week asking for my cycle dates and any holidays etc as they had a match for me! I had just started my cycle and we are currently enjoying a week in Cyprus relaxing and I hope I will hear from the nurses when we get back. I assume I will wait til my next period to start the pill? So we are enjoying our last (hopefully!) month trying naturally while enjoying the sunshine and cocktails  
Loving hearing about all the lister babies


----------



## olivepuppy

We had our initial appointment on the 6th of march, things did get abit slow, not sure why but I'm hoping we will hear something this week as we are now back from holiday


----------



## carrie lou

Lucky, we are a Xytex family   I had my initial appointment mid May last year, was matched late June and started down regging a few days later. EC was end of July. You can see from my signature things weren't exactly straightforward from there (I was unlucky) but we got there in the end and precious Baby Bear is due in 12 weeks!!!!!! It really is racing by now and we are starting to get the house organised for the new arrival.


I also have pretty average characteristics and I was matched within 24 hours   So fingers crossed it will be similar for you


----------



## k161

Hey ladies,
I've not been on the boards for a little while and it's so great to see everyone progressing. There's babies on the way, matches made and new appointment's had.

I've got my pill scan a week today and starting nasal sprays after that all being well.
It's a bit stressful at the minute as my work want me to start some new projects soon and are asking me to attend meetings down in London around the same time as my appointments. Plus I've got my own business which is massively busy over the summer months. I've started having nightmares about how to fit it all in. I even dreamt that the Lister put me in a reject file because it all went so badly. Think I need to find a productive outlet for my stress haha.


----------



## olivepuppy

Have my dates through   Should (!) have AF around the 20th June so will start the pill on day 2. I am booked in for a pill scan on the 17th July and estimated egg collection date is around the 11th August although obviously this may change.
So just waiting for my period (or not as you never know! although that would be abit embarrassing!) and all systems go. Haven't quite worked out how it will fit around as I'm hoping not to tell anyone and I work shifts so will have to see how it pans out.

Good luck all


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

My letter arrived in the post today with all the paperwork that needed completing and appointment dates (22nd July and 29th July). Im hoping to egg share and am feeling SO nervous about being accepted!!

I dont think there would be a reason not to accept me but i want this so much. There is no way we could afford IVF privately so feel like this is our only chance. It also gives me the chance to help. After learning about fertility friends i realised that there are so many people out there with such a range of fertility issues and i was sure that if there was a way to help then i would. Finding egg share gave me that hope and opportunity. Now its just about being accepted


----------



## olivepuppy

Lucky- I'm really worried about work! I really don't want to tell anyone there if I can avoid it, we aren't even telling family as we want it to be just us, if it works I want to be able to tell people we are pregnant and it be a surprise for them (they do know we are having ivf, just not when). 
However, work is going to be difficult, if the dates are around what they say I should be fine for the scans (will do nights) and the egg collection, but I would then have 8 12.5 shifts in 10 days in what would be my 2ww and while I know most evidence says to carry on as normal I'm not sure! I work in intensive care and I'm in my feet for 11 hours. Annoyingly it's summer and there are quite a few people on annual
Leave so less people to swap shifts with :-(


----------



## olivepuppy

Just a quick update from me, AF arrived on time (first month I haven't been completely disheartened as we now have this cycle to hope for) and I started the pill last night. Keep thinking about my recipient and how she's feeling. I have started the clean lean diet to try and get myself in the best possible health for both of us. Pill scan booked for the 17th July when I will get my drugs and plan etc


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

I have created a new home for all you lovely ladies, please see link below.

Good Luck

xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323525.new#new


----------

